# KFKA: Kurze Frage -> kurze Antwort



## User85319 (6. Mai 2009)

Servus,

wie wärs, wenn wir hier einen Thread einrichten, in dem kurze Fragen zu Nicolai-spezifischen Themen gestellt und auch beantwortet werden?
Dadurch muss man nicht immer gleich einen neuen Thread öffnen bzw. einen schon vorhandenen vollspammen/OTen 

Wichtig: Dies soll nicht als Diskussionsplattform dienen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Womöglich kann ein Mod den Thread ja pinnen...


----------



## User85319 (6. Mai 2009)

Dann mach ich auch gleich mal den Anfang:

Womit versendet Nicolai? DHL / GLS / .... ????
Konnte auf der Seite nix finden und will net extra anrufen wegen so ner Kleinigkeit.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Dann mach ich auch gleich mal den Anfang:
> 
> Womit versendet Nicolai? DHL / GLS / .... ????
> Konnte auf der Seite nix finden und will net extra anrufen wegen so ner Kleinigkeit.
> ...



ups


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2009)

Kostet beim Helius AM eine ISCG Aufnahme extra oder nicht? Laut Techsheet nicht, laut anderen Quellen 100


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Mai 2009)

wie läuft eigentlich die bezahlerei von einem rahmen ab? bar, ec, visa, rechnung, vorkasse? 

dreamdeep: ich gehe davon aus dass das nix kostet. zumindest das hammerschmidt-iscg.


coole idee mit dme fred!


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2009)

Für Ion-Ufo-Lambda-Helius ST kein Aufpreis!


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie läuft eigentlich die bezahlerei von einem rahmen ab? bar, ec, visa, rechnung, vorkasse?



Bei mir Bar und/oder EC Cash.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Mai 2009)

direkt nach auftragserteilung oder wenn der rahmen da ist? 

gibts sonderkonditionen bei dir gürü? gerne auch per pm.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Für Ion-Ufo-Lambda-Helius ST kein Aufpreis!



Also kostet es beim Helius AM Aufpreis? Wenn ja wie viel?

Für Sonderkonditionen wäre ich übrigens auch offen 

@Kroiterfee: ja davon bin ich auch ausgegangen, da es im Techsheet so steht. Irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass die Techsheets und die Website allgemein nicht immer aktuell bzw. stimmig sind/ist. Wie ich neulich bei der Angabe des Federwegs feststellen musste.


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> direkt nach auftragserteilung oder wenn der
> rahmen da ist?



Bei einem Komplettrad das ich aufgebaut habe, kurz nach dem dein Arsch den Sattel das erste mal verlassen hat.

Bei einem Rahmen kurz bevor du den Laden verlässt.

Versand=Vorkasse.





kroiterfee schrieb:


> gibts sonderkonditionen bei dir gürü? gerne auch per pm.



Wenn du 10000Tacken bei mir lässt, sicher


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Mai 2009)

kurze frage: welchen stützendurchmesser braucht das helius am? im tech-sheet steht 31,6 ich meine aber irgendwo noch 30,0 gelesen zu haben. was stimmt nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (7. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kurze frage: welchen stützendurchmesser braucht das helius am? im tech-sheet steht 31,6 ich meine aber irgendwo noch 30,0 gelesen zu haben. was stimmt nun?



Ich glaube, das hängt von der Rahmengröße ab. Kleinere Rahmen 31,6, größere Rahmen 30,0. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Mai 2009)

jaja der xl rahmen hat 30,0. die anderen 31,6. nicht das ich gerade die passende stütze verticke!


----------



## Scherge (7. Mai 2009)

Das ist so nicht (mehr) richtig. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob es alle Nicolai-Rahmenmodelle in Größe XL betrifft, aber lt. Falco soll das Helius AM in XL nun das Sattelstützenmaß 30,9mm haben. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere liegt dies daran, dass es deutlich mehr Hersteller gibt, die Sattelstützen mit dem Durchmesser 30,9mm anbieten, als mit 30,0mm.
Gruß,
Philip


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Mai 2009)

wie siehts aus mit der reifenfreiheit beim am wenn ich 2,5er muddy marys aufziehen will? im tech-sheet steht zwar 2,5 zoll aber mein bmxtb hatte angeblich 2,6" und es schliff... :-(


----------



## haha (14. Mai 2009)

2.5er muddy ist heftig breit, ein maxxis 2.7er ist sogar schmäler. beim meinem helius dh hat der 2.5 muddy geschliffen, wenns schlammig war (hinterbau ist nur minimal anders als beim AM, soweit ich weiss). nimm nen 2.35er, der ist breit genug, leichter und reicht dicke.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Mai 2009)

Ist die Antwortzeit bei Nicolai auf E-Mails immer so lang? Habe auch Wunsch von Nicolai (Telefonat) vor 7 Tagen eine E-Mail mit meiner gewünschten Konfiguration gesendet und um eine Preisbestätigung gebeten und immer noch keine Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtboma (14. Mai 2009)

Nö, schick doch die E-Mail noch mal mit der Frage ob die erste nicht angekommen sei.Vielleicht ist sie ja im Müll gelandet, kann ja alles mal passieren. Im Zweifel morgen noch mal durchtelefonieren und nachfragen.

Kim


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Mai 2009)

Hat sich erledigt, hab mittlerweile Antwort bekommen


----------



## User85319 (15. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal, haben die Jungs von Nicolai Freitag nachmittags schon Feierabend?
Schon 3mal probiert, ich komm nicht durch


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Mai 2009)

kommt immer drauf an, die Produktion läuft bis 21uhr, im Büro ist nciht immer wer da, zu Zeit sind auch einige im Urlaub.

Probiere es lieber Montag früh, da dürftest du bestimmt wen erreichen.


----------



## fuzzball (15. Mai 2009)

Hi sagt mal gibt oder wird es die Möglichkeit den MAGURA MX 200 Dämpfer mit dem CC oder AC zu bekommen?


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2009)

Hab das Teil bei der Eurobaik 08 in nem Helius CC gesehen, nicht bei Nicolai aufm Stand, aber in der Vorhalle, war bis dato schoiße


----------



## fuzzball (16. Mai 2009)

hm dann ruf ich montag mal bei Nicolai an, vielleicht können die mir weiter helfen  der Dämpfer ist ein traum, um den zu testen musste ich ein grausiges Votec fahren


----------



## Nessie (21. Mai 2009)

*Hallo zusammen 

Weiß jemand ob eine RR-Kurbel in das Argon FR paßt?*


----------



## abbath (21. Mai 2009)

Wohl nicht, es sei denn, Du nimmst eine Vierkantkurbel und ein Lager mit extrem langer Achse (was dann ******* aussieht).


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juni 2009)

Wird das "N" im Steuerrohr nur bei eloxierten bzw. RAW-Rahmen gefräst ???

Da manche Rahmen einen Aufkleber haben, andere wiederum haben diese schönen Ausfräsung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (13. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile werden serienmässig glaube ich alle Steuerrohre N-gefräst, egal ob eloxiert/raw/lackiert.

Siehe auch das lackierte und "trotzdem" N-gefräste Helius AM von sluette.

Wenn einem aber das gefräste *N* aber nicht gefällt, wird es sicherlich kein Probelm sein ein Standard-Steuerrohr zu bekommen. Welches mir z.B. meistens besser gefällt. 


Edit: Ich kann mich irren, aber ich glaube es werden nur die 1 1/8 Steuerrohre ausgefräst. Zumidenst habe ich noch kein ausgefrästes 1.5er gesehen, z.B. bei den Ufo ST's.


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Juni 2009)

Der 2,50 Muddy Mury passt in ein 09´Helius FR nicht rein. 
Ein 2,7 Minion ist aber kein Problem.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juni 2009)

was wiegen 1.5 steuerrohr und rear maxle - geschichte? bei helius fr und am?


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2009)

Was ist besser?
Butter oder Magarine?


----------



## T.I.M. (17. Juni 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden serienmässig glaube ich alle Steuerrohre N-gefräst, egal ob eloxiert/raw/lackiert.
> 
> Edit: Ich kann mich irren, aber ich glaube es werden nur die 1 1/8 Steuerrohre ausgefräst. Zumidenst habe ich noch kein ausgefrästes 1.5er gesehen, z.B. bei den Ufo ST's.



Mein custom 1.5 am Helius ST ist auch ungefräst


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Was ist besser?
> Butter oder Magarine?



Ganz klar: Butter.


----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2009)

BUTTER!

Kennt ihr das hier:


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2009)

Naja, ob ich Eurer Meinung vertrauen kann 

Bitte um eine offizielle Stellungsnahme von Falco zu der Skandalfrage


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juni 2009)

jaja... lacht nur 

sollte bei fr und am ja gleich sein. also was schätzt ihr? 300g? 500g?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> jaja... lacht nur
> 
> sollte bei fr und am ja gleich sein. also was schätzt ihr? 300g? 500g?



Moin,
war allgemein bezogen, nicht nur auf Deine Frage


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Juni 2009)

Butter ! 

Aber wie ist die Gewichtsdifferenz bei der Gabel zwischen 1.5 u. 1 1/8 ?
Wie sieht das bei der Nabe aus ?
Was wiegt ein Schnellspanner ? 
Wie schwer ist das Ausfallende für Maxel im Vergleich zu Schnellsp.?

Eine ganze menge unwichtige Fragen. Das Gewicht wird sich warscheinlich nahezu ausgleichen bzw. der Gewichtsnachteil der evtl. entsteht ist mit sicherheit zu vernachlässigen wenn man aus den Vorteilen der Achse u. 1.5 Nutzen ziehen kann.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juni 2009)

philosophische antwort!

ich nehme 1.5 und fahre erstma mit reduziersteuersatz eine normale gabel. 1.5 hält mir für die zukunft alle gabelstandards offen normal, 1.5 und conehead.

rear maxle will ich haben da ich öfters mal reifen wechseln werde und ich kein bock mehr auf sich verkantende schraubachsen habe.


----------



## haha (17. Juni 2009)

einziger vorteil von 1.5 ist, dass man schön flache steuersätze mit 1 1/8" gabel fahren kann. weiterer vorteil ist, dass man ne travis fahren kann. ich würde, wenn ich die option hätte, auch 1.5 nehmen. sieht auch besser aus mmn.


----------



## Falco Mille (19. Juni 2009)

zu den Tech Sheets: Wir wissen, dass die Tech Sheets unzulänglich sind und vor allem der Webseite in vielen Punkten widersprechen, die sich ja selbst schon in vielen Punkten widerspricht. Das liegt leider daran, dass wir noch kein eigenes Backend haben, um unsere Webseite zu pflegen oder zu korrigieren. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass das die Inhalte von verschiedenen freien und festen Mitarbeiter, oder Praktikanten und Diplomanden erstellt werden und es weder eine zentrale Freigabeinstanz noch ein Lektorat gibt. Wir erarbeiten zur Zeit eine neue Struktur fürs Content Management, um diese Fehler in Zukunft zu vermeiden und Euch besser und komfortabler mit eindeutigen und verbindlichen Informationen versorgen zu können. Den Launch der neuen Webseite mit den revidierten Tech Sheets planen wir zum Modellwechsel 2010. Bis dahin bei Fragen und Zweifeln am besten anrufen.

zu 1.5: 98% Aller Nicolai Rahmen verlassen unser Haus nach wie vor mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohren. Wir denken, dass dieser Standard zukunftssicher ist, und dass kein Gabelhersteller daran vorbei kommt, da 1 1/8 mit Abstand der am weitesten verbreitete Standard ist. Und da wir keine klobigen Hydroforming-Brotdosen aus Konservenblech bauen, sonder elegante, schlanke, den Kraftlinien intelligent folgende Rohrrahmen, passt das 1 1/8 Steuerohr unserer Meinung nach am besten zum Gesamtdesign des Rahmens. Zudem bietet 1 1/8 einen Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber 1.5 oder Conehead. Und das eingefäste N gibt es auch nur bei 1 1/8.

1 1/8 Steuerrohr 125 mm: 140 g
1.5 Steuerohr 125 mm: 192 g

1 1/8 Steuersatz Reset 118 HDAL: 175 g
1.5 Steuersatz Reset 150: 262 g

Der Vorteil des tieferen Cockpits ist ebenfalls fraglich. Wenn ein 1.5 Steuerrohr verbaut werden soll, bleibt die Oberrohrlänge, die bis Mitte Steuerrohr gemessen wird, natürlich gleich. Es kann bei Rahmen wie dem Ion bei 1.5 keine 114 mm Länge verbaut werden, da der Stoß der Verbindung zwischen Steuerrohr, Oberrohr und Unterrohr weiter hinten liegt, wo Ober- und Unterrohr bereits weiter auseinandergelaufen sind. Es ist bei 1.5 nur eine 125 mm Steuerohrlänge möglich. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2009)

wie immer  danke, damit definitiv 1 1/8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juni 2009)

ich bleib bei 1.5. mein reset steuersatz wiegt ganze 182g und die 52g für das steuerrohr spare ich woanders ein


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2009)

dachte eigentlich für das Ac an den Tune Bobo (da ich keinen CK Titanium bekomme ) mit 80gr, bin mir aber nicht sicher bei der Einpresstiefe von 34 mm geht? Glaube was von 22mm gelesen zu haben


----------



## Testmaen (19. Juni 2009)

22mm Einpresstiefe ist schon richtig. Wobei abzuwarten bleibt, ob das AC diese 22mm offiziell brauchen wird, oder ähnlich wie bei dem CC ein "normaler" Steuersatz ausreicht.

Könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass man hier auf grund des fehlenden Steuerrohrgussets auf Nummer sicher gehen will und auch die 22'er Steuersätze vorschreibt.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> dachte eigentlich für das Ac an den Tune Bobo (da ich keinen *CK Titanium* bekomme ) mit 80gr, bin mir aber nicht sicher bei der Einpresstiefe von 34 mm geht? Glaube was von 22mm gelesen zu haben



warte es ab! ab und zu tauchen welche in der bucht auf!


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Juni 2009)

Habe auch mal wieder ein paar KFs

1. Ist ne Sattelklemme beim Rahmen dabei?

2. was wiegt die normale Steckachse in 135mm?


----------



## Testmaen (24. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> 1. Ist ne Sattelklemme beim Rahmen dabei?



Nein.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Habe auch mal wieder ein paar KFs
> 
> 
> 
> 2. was wiegt die normale Steckachse in 135mm?



12/135? oder schnellspanner?


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Juni 2009)

Steckachse, also 12x135 ...


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Juni 2009)

Haben wir jetzt eigentlich schon ein offizielles Statement zur Butter/Margerine Frage?


----------



## haha (24. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Steckachse, also 12x135 ...



alu achse um die 80g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (24. Juni 2009)

haha schrieb:


> alu achse um die 80g


Die original Nicolai Achse?


----------



## haha (24. Juni 2009)

nöö, aber bei ner 12mm dicken 135mm langen achse wirds keinen großen unterschied machen ob -N- oder eine andere firma. die gewogene achse hat einen 17er sechskant auf der einen seite und eine 17er alumutter auf der anderen seite, also eher schon ne schwere variante


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2009)

Danke Dir  Aber es ging mir speziell um die Nicolai Achse, eine normale Aluachse habe ich hier auch noch rumfahren.


----------



## AustRico (25. Juni 2009)

135x12mm by Nicolai


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2009)

Cool, Danke! schön leicht


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juni 2009)

weiss jemand was die rs maxle achse wiegt für 12/135?


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2009)

105g, lohnt also auf die Maxle zu verzichten 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/76865


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juni 2009)

och nöö. das ist schon noch ok. dafür werkzeugloser radwechsel. muss i keine schlüssel mitschleppen.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2009)

soo party people, aus gegebenem anlass ein paar fragen:

- elox-rahmen kann man pulvern aber die elox-schicht bekommt man ohne weiteres nicht runter, right?

- kann man im helius fr eine 410mm sattelstütze ganz versenken? (sitzrohr wie weit ausgerieben?)

- ändert sich der federweg bei umwerfermontage? (wie beim st?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> soo party people, aus gegebenem anlass ein paar fragen:
> 
> - kann man im helius fr eine 410mm sattelstütze ganz versenken? (sitzrohr wie weit ausgerieben?)
> 
> - ändert sich der federweg bei umwerfermontage? (wie beim st?)



Rahmengröße L Thomson Stütze 400mm passt komplett rein.
Rahmen ist serie.

Wieso Umwerfer ? Du willst doch Hammerschmidt fahren oder ?
Aber müsste auch mit Umwerfer alles passen.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2009)

bei mir gehts konkret um grösse m.

hammerschmidt ist momentan aus kosten-, gewichts-, und nutzen-gründen aus dem rennen.


----------



## Testmaen (30. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> - ändert sich der federweg bei umwerfermontage? (wie beim st?)



Ändern tut sich der Federweg nicht. Nur kannst du mit Umwerfer nicht alle Federwegsoptionen nutzen. Glaube mit Umwerfer geht nur maximal 180mm. Für die Umwerfermontage brauchst du außerdem noch diesen kleinen aufschraubbaren Umwerfer-Dom.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2009)

bei mir gehts ums fr. nicht ums st. ;-)


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Ändern tut sich der Federweg nicht. Nur kannst du mit Umwerfer nicht alle Federwegsoptionen nutzen. Glaube mit Umwerfer geht nur maximal 180mm. Für die Umwerfermontage brauchst du außerdem noch diesen kleinen aufschraubbaren Umwerfer-Dom.



ST geht mit Umwerfer bei 200mm Federweg, Hallo


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2009)

Hi Kroitergedöhns 




kroiterfee schrieb:


> - elox-rahmen kann man pulvern aber die elox-schicht bekommt man ohne weiteres nicht runter, right?



Das wird überpulvert.




kroiterfee schrieb:


> - kann man im helius fr eine 410mm sattelstütze ganz versenken? (sitzrohr wie weit ausgerieben?)



Die reiben die Karren nur 300mm aus.


kroiterfee schrieb:


> - ändert sich der federweg bei umwerfermontage? (wie beim st?)



Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (1. Juli 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Haben wir jetzt eigentlich schon ein offizielles Statement zur Butter/Margerine Frage?



nö 

Wenn man das sieht, bin ich aber für Butter


----------



## MichiP (1. Juli 2009)

Moin,

hab mein bestes versucht aber nix auf die schnelle gefunden.

Hausmesse, Tag der offenen Tür 2009 bei N.

Irgendwo hab ich den Termin schon gelesen

Kann Ihn noch mal einer posten.

danke Gruß

Michi


----------



## AustRico (3. Juli 2009)

Ich würde gerne den Dämpfer im Helius FR umdrehen, so wie es die meisten hier schon gemacht haben.
Wie habt ihr die Buchsen auf der Seite des Schlittens demontiert, die sitzen sehr stramm und haben kaum Fleisch um sie mit dem Schraubstock etc.. zu fassen?


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Juli 2009)

Schraubstock !
Danach mit der Schlüsselfeile wieder schön machen.


----------



## AustRico (3. Juli 2009)

Danke, das war flott!


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2009)

Moin

kann sich hier jemand vorstellen, ob Nicolai mir Ausfallenden fürs Argon fräsen kann, die dann eine 10 mm Steckachse für eine DT240s aufnehmen.

Am liebsten mit Gewinde rechts, das man nur eine Achse reinschrauben muss
(wie bei Maxle usw.)


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2009)

Vorstellen kann ich mir das, also wenn man denen gut zuredet 

Natürlich ohne Gewähr!


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Juli 2009)

und gegen entsprechende entlohnung.

war heute mal kurz in lübbrechtsen. für mich das erste mal! coole bande! und einen neuen krassen farbwunsch hab i au mitgebracht... muahahha.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Juli 2009)

gibt es die Umlenkhebel der älteren Helius Fr (z.B. 06er)auch in farbig und noch ne Frage an die Besitzer von elox Rahmen:wie pflegt ihr eure Rahmen?denn nach ner anständigen schlammschlacht hab ich immer das Problem das ich den Dreck kaum runterbekomm!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Juli 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> gibt es die Umlenkhebel der älteren Helius Fr (z.B. 06er)auch in farbig und noch ne Frage an die Besitzer von elox Rahmen:wie pflegt ihr eure Rahmen?denn nach ner anständigen schlammschlacht hab ich immer das Problem das ich den Dreck kaum runterbekomm!



auf Anfrage bekommst du die Umlenkhebel sicher auch farbig, falls nicht kannst du diese ja auch sonst wo eloxieren lassen.

Zur Reinigung vewende ich: http://cgi.ebay.de/Armor-All-Kunststoff-Tiefenpfleger-Seidenmatt-300-ml_W0QQitemZ390063468332QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAutopflege_Wartung?hash=item5ad1982f2c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Hab ich hier als Tipp irgendwo im Nicolai-Forum gelesen, und ich muss sagen es funktioniert BESTENS!

Gruß

Fibbs - geh jetzt bissel mein Bike einsauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (4. Juli 2009)

ich bräuchte mal flux ne info:

beim dämpferbuchsen satz für mein helius fr sind zwei plastik-unterlegscheiben dabei... wo genau müssen die hin? falco hats mir zwar gesagt aber ich habs bis hamburg wieder vergessen.


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2009)

Nach innen, die Dichten das Dämpferauge ab!


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Juli 2009)

also zwischen dämpferauge und alubuchse?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Juli 2009)

ja


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Juli 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juli 2009)

ich schon wieder 

hat mal jemand ein bild wie so eine hs-aufnahme an einem nicolai-ahmen ausschaut?

sind die x-type lager von race face baugleich mit ht2 lagern von shimpansko?

wo finde ich die drehmomenttabelle für mein helius fr?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Juli 2009)

1. -------
2. ja 
3. Nicolai


----------



## Falco Mille (6. Juli 2009)

3. Owners Manuals: http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Juli 2009)

die Sponsoring Bewerbung finde ich gut, ich sollte es bei euch auch mal versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (6. Juli 2009)

*Antwort:*
Weder Butter noch Magerine: Bis die Kohle für's Helius zusammengekratzt ist gibt's nur trocken Brot 

*Frage:*
Das Chris King Steelset ist todes sexy und wär momentan meine Wahl für das Helius AFR (ebenfalls todessexy, ebenfalls momentan meine Wahl). Aber es wird feil geboten mit dem Vermerk: *Achtung: passt nur in Rahmen mit entsprechender Bohrtiefe im Steuerrohr (min. 25,6 mm)* Passt das oder wird das Steuerrohr passend gemacht?

Oder gibt es berechtigte Einwände gegen das Steelset. Ich seh immer nur Reset in den Heliusen - Helia, Heliusae ... Wie lautet der Plural von Helius 

Gruß
Jo


----------



## Testmaen (6. Juli 2009)

Es gibt/gab hier schon einige Nicolai's mit Steelset. Habe aber gerade kein Foto-Beispiel parat. Die Rahmen werden entsprechend vorbereitet.

MfG


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juli 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Oder gibt es berechtigte Einwände gegen das Steelset.



Das Steelset ist halt vergleichsweise sehr schwer, aber was mich dazu veranlasst keine CK Steuersätze mehr zu verwenden, ist die Konstruktion mit fehlendem Klemmkonus. Dadurch kann es, besonders bei Alu Schäften, unter Umständen zu Spuren auf dem Gabelschaft kommen. Wollte das auch nie glauben, bis ich es selbst bei mir und bei einem Bekannten erlebt habe.

Hier gibt es noch was zu lesen:
http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/king-headset-scoring-fact-or-myth
http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=The_BEST_Headset


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Juli 2009)

Oh  das tut dem Sexappeal des C. King Steelsets ja leider einen jähen Abbruch. Danke für den Hinweis!

D.h. es wird der Reset 118-HD2 (Stahl) oder 118-HDAL2 (Alu).
Ist die Alu Version auch für härtere Gangarten (Bikepark) noch zu empfehlen?
Blanker Edelstahl sieht so charakterlos aus und Alu "RESET-Steuersätze gibt es jetzt auch in vielen schönen Farben", wie der Hersteller wissen lässt.


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. Juli 2009)

Bissl spät aber auf Seit 1 war die Frage ob ISCG beim Helius am kostet. 

Ja und zwar 84 Euro.


----------



## oms (7. Juli 2009)

Ich wüsste gerne, ob es möglich ist bei einer Neurahmenbestellung die Umlenkhebel und sonsigen Teile die man auch extraloven kann ohne Eloxal also "raw" zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (7. Juli 2009)

Ich wuesste jetzt nix, was dagegen spricht, aber interessante Frage...


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Juli 2009)

einfach mal anrufen udn das ergebnis mal posten!

hat noch jemand ein bild von der hs-aufnahme?


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte seinerzeit das Ion mit HS Option bestellt.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juli 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Bissl spät aber auf Seit 1 war die Frage ob ISCG beim Helius am kostet.
> 
> Ja und zwar 84 Euro.



Die Frage war von mir, Danke 

.. mittlerweile habe die Antwort aber auch schon auf meiner Rechnung stehen 

EDIT: Wow das Ion sieht ja mal absolut Hammer aus


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Juli 2009)

das ion ist scharf... ist das nur ein angeschweisster iscg-ring?


prfe grad bei mir die nachrüstung. falco meinte es sei kein problem... und dann neu pulvern.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Juli 2009)

@guru:weist du ob man das aktuelle helius Fr auch in dem finish bekommt oder hast du da selber hand angelegt?


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Juli 2009)

Finish: Raw 
geht alles


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Juli 2009)

und raw glänzt so?das ion sieht so poliert aus!die meisten raw Rahmen die ich gesehn hab waren eher matt bzw klarlackiert!
btw geiler tread,hier geht wenigstens mal was vorran


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> .. mittlerweile habe die Antwort aber auch schon auf meiner Rechnung stehen



Du auch ?


----------



## Junior89 (8. Juli 2009)

ahhhh sehr guter thread für mein anliegen=)! und zwar gehe ich gleich zu nem kollegen sein felt double shot von 2005 besichtigen und brauch ne einschätzung bis wie viel ich gehen sollte preismäßig,bitte!!! es hat ursprünglich 699 gekostet und auf grund des alters würd ich bei der hälfte beginnen und höchstens auf 450 gehen.ok so? vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (8. Juli 2009)

also ich würde auf jeden fall nen 1000er zahlen, da das ding absoluten seltenheitswert hat


----------



## Junior89 (8. Juli 2009)

haha ach neee doch nit der richtige thread=/ sh*t...naja sorry dass ich mich verguckt hab!!such nen neuen....


----------



## Junior89 (8. Juli 2009)

nen 1000er?? sehr lustig!nur weil ich mich im thread verguckt habe mussta mich doch noch lang nit verarschen;(...


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Juli 2009)

hau ab man.


----------



## haha (8. Juli 2009)

jetzt hab ich mal ne kurze frage:

ein kollege fährt ein helius st 2006 mit normalen schnellspannausfallern. da er ständig schaltwerke schrottet (die bleiben mit dem käfig in den speichen hängen) und die einstellung aber korrekt ist, haben wir die vermutung, dass das laufrad nicht steif genug ist und durch verwindung den käfig fängt.. jetzt werden wir das lr neu einspeichen, möchten aber die maximale steifigkeit rausholen und dabei auch das schnellspannsystem auf eine 10mm steckachse umrüsten. was meint ihr, funktioniert das mit einer 10er steckachse in den normalen ausfallern? ich bin der meinung, dass es klappt, hol mir aber lieber noch nen ratschlag ein. falco meint, dass eine 10mm schraubachse kein problem ist, das mit der steckachse kann er sich aber nich so recht vorstellen. verwendet werden soll eine steckachse, die durch eine mutter verschraubt wird. also keine, die ein gewinde im ausfallende benötigt.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Juli 2009)

wenn eine schraubachse passt und es eine steckachse gibt die ohne gewinde im rahmen auskommt, da mit mutter, warum nicht?


----------



## haha (8. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wenn eine schraubachse passt und es eine steckachse gibt die ohne gewinde im rahmen auskommt, da mit mutter, warum nicht?



genau das denk ich mir auch. allerdings fehlt uns die 100%tige sicherheit..
naja, zur not ein laufrad mit dem setup ausleihen und ausprobieren. wenn wer bescheid weiss, also ruhig noch senf abgeben


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2009)

Es bleibt dann ja immer noch eine Schraubachse. Eine Steckachse wird durch den Rahmen "gesteckt"


----------



## haha (8. Juli 2009)

stimmt nicht
schraubachse bedeutet, dass die nabe zwei innengewinde hat, wodurch das rad mit hilfe von zwei schrauben am rahmen befestigt wird. 
steckachse wird durch die nabe durchgesteckt und entweder in den rahmen eingeschraubt oder mit einer mutter auf der einen seite befestigt.

problem ist, dass die nabe nur für steckachse ausgelegt ist, nicht aber für schraubachse.. ich seh schon ich werds einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2009)

Ob Steckachse, Schraubachse oder Schnellspanner, solange alle 135/10mm sind, ist das doch absolut kein Thema. Sowohl Steckachsen wie z.B. die DT-Swiss Thru-Bolt oder aber normale Schraubachsen wie bei den ganzen Dirt Naben, funktionieren in normalen Ausfallenden ohne Probleme. Es ändert sich im Prinzip ja nur die Klemmung, die Achse hat bei allen System den gleichen Durchmesser.


----------



## haha (8. Juli 2009)

genau das wollte ich hören


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2009)

wie schon wo anders geschrieben gibt es dieses Ding von Alutech für 10mm Achsen:


----------



## haha (8. Juli 2009)

sehr schön, genau das brauchen wir, danke danke


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

ich habe hier im forum widersprüchliche meinungen gelesen.

hat das helius AM eine bikeparkfreigabe? oder gilt die nur für das FR?

danke für antworten


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich habe hier im forum widersprüchliche meinungen gelesen.
> 
> hat das helius AM eine bikeparkfreigabe? oder gilt die nur für das FR?
> 
> danke für antworten



Laut Telefonat mit Nicolai, hat das AM inzwischen eine Bikeparkfreigabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (9. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ob Steckachse, Schraubachse oder Schnellspanner, solange alle 135/10mm sind, ist das doch absolut kein Thema. Sowohl Steckachsen wie z.B. die DT-Swiss Thru-Bolt oder aber normale Schraubachsen wie bei den ganzen Dirt Naben, funktionieren in normalen Ausfallenden ohne Probleme. Es ändert sich im Prinzip ja nur die Klemmung, die Achse hat bei allen System den gleichen Durchmesser.



So hier wirds interessant:

Ich war och immer am suchen und wollte schon andere Druckstreben verbauen, ich kann also in meine Schnellspannausfallenden eine Thru-Bolt-Achse von DT-Schweis verbauen?

Dann ist die eine Seite der Schnellspannaufnahmen zwar offn und die Mutter liegt in etwa nur auf 3/4 der Ausfallendenauf und nicht wie sonst auf dem Loch oder wie?
Geil! Ich muss weg


----------



## softbiker (9. Juli 2009)

Wobei, wenn ich mir dass so überlege ist dass doch Senf 

Die 110mm Thru-Bolt wird ja auch nicht massiv sein. Und ob die Mutter auf einer Seite jetzt festschraube oder mit nem Spanner festmache, das ist doch gehüpft wie gesprungen. Also ich sehe darin keinen Vorteil. Vorallem nicht der Steifigkeit wegen. 

Eher noch ein Nachteil weil ich an einer Seite die Mutter rannschraube und damit in das Ausfallende drehen muss. Korrigiert mich wenn ich hier shit rede.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juli 2009)

10mm STeckachse ist auf jeden fall steifer, weil die Achse fest verschraubt wird. Bei Schnellspanner wird das ganze ja nur verspannt, bei einer STeckachse hast du eine stabile Achse die direkt verschraubt wird. Ausserdem hast du eine höhere Klemmkraft, bei Dirtbikes mit Horizontalen Ausfallenden, funktioniert nur eine Schraub/Steckachse, mit Schnellspannern verrutscht das LR.
Ist z.B. auch beim Demo so ab Werk im Einsatz. Imho hat das fast die gleiche Steifigkeit wie eine normale 12mm Steckachse.

Schau Dir mal die Reverse Naben mit 10mm SA an, der Unterschied zu regulären 12mm Achse ist nur der Durchmesser:
http://www.reverse-components.com/images/parts/naben/naben_evolution_rear_big.jpg


...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juli 2009)

Kurze Frage -> kurze Antwort ?


----------



## XinvictusX (9. Juli 2009)

Gibts von Seiten Nicolai´s eigentlich noch nen Service für den Dämpfer vom Trombone??
Also für den hier:







Achja, sollte wer noch nen übrigen Dämpfer für das Trombone übrig haben, bitte bei mir per PM melden. Danke


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Juli 2009)

klingel mal durch bei nicolai. www.nicolai.net

trennung.


hier mal ein bild von der maxle steckachse 135/12 ausm helius fr. der vollständigkeit halber weil ich mal nach dem gewicht fragte:


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2009)

frage von einem ders nicht weiss: bekommt man die eloxierung irgendwie wieder runter? so raw mässig im endergebnis?


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2009)

Nein!


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein!



Sandstrahlen geht nicht?


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2009)

geht schon aber dann ist der Rahmen versaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (14. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> geht schon aber dann ist der Rahmen versaut.



Zuviel Materialabtrag durch die Strahlerei?


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Juli 2009)

Wieso nich abbeizen und neu eloxieren ?


----------



## Flugrost (14. Juli 2009)

Edith: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2009)

Beim Eloxieren verfärbt sich das Alu, das kann man nicht beitzen.

Man müsste zu viel Material abstrahlen deshalb wäre der Rahmen versaut!


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Juli 2009)

Ähhm ich versteh grad nich was du meinst sry. 
Man kann jegliches Alu Gedöhns , auch bereits eloxiertes , abbeizen und ihm ne neue Farbe verpassen. Mittlerweile ist die Sache auch so fortgeschritten dass man ebenso viel Material abtragen  wie auftragen kann. Man kann glatte glänzende oder aber auch raue Oberflächen schaffen. 

Siehe mein Album Hope Mini Pro


----------



## haha (14. Juli 2009)

beizen von elox ist gar nicht so tragisch. natriumhydroxid funktioniert z.b. wunderbar. für nen rahmen bräucht man aber wohl ne badewanne von dem zeug..


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2009)

das naoh greift doch dann das alu an oder? ich glaub da bleib ich doch lieber beim projekt "bunte kuh"


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das naoh greift doch dann das alu an oder? ich glaub da bleib ich doch lieber beim projekt "bunte kuh"



Keine Sorge Kräuterchen mittlerweile kann man die Schichtdicke beeinflussen , da kommst +- fast 0 raus.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2009)

und wer macht sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juli 2009)

Könntest mal bei Götz anfragen:
http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichten.de/


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein!




doch  ich weiß nicht wie sauber das wird ich weiß aber das hier im IBM schon viele ihr elox mit so einem speziellen Rohrfrei Zeugs runter bekommen haben, einfach mal die Forensuche benutzen


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ähhm ich versteh grad nich was du meinst sry.
> Man kann jegliches Alu Gedöhns , auch bereits eloxiertes , abbeizen und ihm ne neue Farbe verpassen. Mittlerweile ist die Sache auch so fortgeschritten dass man ebenso viel Material abtragen  wie auftragen kann. Man kann glatte glänzende oder aber auch raue Oberflächen schaffen.
> 
> Siehe mein Album Hope Mini Pro



Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen!

Vielleicht ist das ja mittelerweile Möglich, aber bei Nicolai geht das nicht und das ist Fakt!


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> doch  ich weiß nicht wie sauber das wird ich weiß aber das hier im IBM schon viele ihr elox mit so einem speziellen Rohrfrei Zeugs runter bekommen haben, einfach mal die Forensuche benutzen



Ok, das wusste ich nicht, ich würde das aber nicht machen denn ich glaube
nicht wenn ich meinen Rahmen mit son Zeugs abbeitzen würde ob ich dann noch Garantie hätte.

Und ausserdem an meinen Rahmen lasse ich nur Wasser und....


----------



## softbiker (14. Juli 2009)

Das mit Rohrfrei kannste vergessen. Hab ich bei meiner Grimeca probiert das haut nicht hin, dass frisst dir ein Loch in den Rahmen.

Jetzt hab ich´s zu Oberflächentechnik Jele geschickt. Die können im grossen Tauchbad entlacken und danach eloxieren. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juli 2009)

evtl. ist Lochfrass ja bald der neue große Trend nach RAW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. Juli 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2009)

nee ich lass das lieber mit abbeizen... wer weiss wie es wird. dann doch leiber eine altbewährte pulverung.


----------



## softbiker (15. Juli 2009)

Wieso Son paar Löcher? Das wird der Steifgkeit schon keinen Abbruch tun und Gewicht spart es zudem noch


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2009)

mal wieder ne frage von mir :

passt der reset hdal2, also der mit 2mal 22mm-einpresstiefe, ohne probleme in das steuerrohr meines helius fr? oder muss ich den mit den 12/22 nehmen?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2009)

Passt! Seit Ewigkeiten fordert Nicolai 25mm Einpresstiefe, was inzwischen auf 22mm herabgesetzt wurde. Die Rohre sind ab Werk so tief ausgerieben, dass 25mm beidseitig ohne Probleme passen.

edit: Nur bei den CC Modellen leg ich dafür meine Hand nich ins Feuer...


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2009)

sauber!


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> edit: Nur bei den CC Modellen leg ich dafür meine Hand nich ins Feuer...



Dort sinds soweit ich weiss 12mm


----------



## dantist (17. Juli 2009)

Was für einen Zweck hat eigentlich die verstellbare vordere Dämpferaufnahme beim Helius FR ab 2008? Ich meinte die Geometrie lässt sich ja ab Modelljahr 2008 nicht mehr verstellen? Soll damit die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, einen längeren Dämpfer einzubauen?


----------



## haha (17. Juli 2009)

ich würde auch an keinen elox-rahmen rumbeizen.. bei kleinteilen kann man das schon mal mit dem natriumhydroxid machen, da man es sofort runterspülen kann, falls es zu heftig wird. beim rahmen aber unmöglich und die garantie ist sicherlich auch weg..


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2009)

Frage: gibt es beim Versand von Nicolai eine Trackingnummer oder kommt das gute Stück einfach so irgendwann an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe bei Teilen immer eine Trackingnummer bekommen.
Bezahlung ist Nachnahme bei UPS.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2009)

Danke 

Bezahlt ist er schon, Trackingnummer habe ich noch keine, also wird es morgen wohl nichts werden. Aber immerhin kann es sich nur noch um Tage handeln


----------



## HypnoKröte (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch schon in den Startlöchern für den neuen Rahmen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Juli 2009)

ich auch!
bzw grad losgelaufen und die Bestellung aufgegeben


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2009)

was wirds denn bei dir frank?

meine finanzministerin meinte gestern, ich dürfte mir noch ein zweites bike bauen...  in weiter ferne im kopf denk ich an ein helius rc... aber nu erstmal das fr fertig bauen.


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was wirds denn bei dir frank?



sein Name ist Marcel


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> sein Name ist Marcel



 da is was dran!
ein helius fr in raw wirds ,was dann noch richtig aufgewienert wird!


----------



## der-gute (18. Juli 2009)

Raw oder poliert is sowas von ´94

mein erstes Custom-MTB sah so aus

daran hab ich mich satt gesehen...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. Juli 2009)

ich finds geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2009)

ah ok 

mal sehen was mein fr für ne farbe kriegt...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

und wieder das Thema verfehlt:  Kurze Frage -> kurze Antwort


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2009)

meckersack! 

braucht man für die hs einen zuggegenhalter unterm innenalgergehäuse oder ist einer an der hs dran?

 sprich: kann ich meine drei umwerfer-schaltzughalter weiternutzen oder muss n da noch was dranbrutzeln?


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2009)

isn Gegenhalter dran.


----------



## dhbiker247 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo

ist beim BMXTB ein 1.5 Steuerrohr möglich bzw. hat jemand sowas?


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Raw oder poliert is sowas von ´94
> 
> mein erstes Custom-MTB sah so aus
> 
> daran hab ich mich satt gesehen...



Was ist denn das für ne Aussage? Weiß ist auch sowas von '85, mein erste BMX war so und mein erstes MTB war schwarz, daran habe mich ich auch satt gesehen 

EDIT: ja ich weiss, keine KFKA, finde es nur schade wenn jemand voller Freude seine neue Bestellung postet und ihm das dann durch so einen blöden Kommentar schlecht gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. Juli 2009)

so voller Vorfreude wie ich bin,kanns mir gar keiner schlecht machen!ausserdem kauf ich das Teil ja für mich,da juckts mich absolut null wenns nem andren nicht gefällt!jedem das seine!


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juli 2009)

Gute Einstellung


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Raw oder poliert is sowas von ´94
> 
> mein erstes Custom-MTB sah so aus
> 
> daran hab ich mich satt gesehen...



ich finde das ist nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## KingAlrik (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute
Wie lange habt Ihr den so auf Eure Rahmen gewartet ?
Meiner sollte nächste Woche kommen , laut Bestellbestätigung . Haut das meist hin mit der Lieferwoche oder dauert das noch ein bisschen bis ich meinen Rahmen in den Händen halten kann ?

Habe schon alles zu hause liegen und will endlich alles zusammen bauen 

Danke für Eure Antworten
  Thomas


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juli 2009)

KingAlrik schrieb:


> Habe schon alles zu hause liegen und will endlich alles zusammen bauen


Geht mir genauso 

Ich hatte den 26.6. in meiner Bestellbestätigung drin, Rahmen soll Anfang nächster Woche verschickt werden.  Also knapp 4 Wochen später. Kann Dir aber nicht sagen ob das so normal ist, vielleicht hast Du ja Glück.


----------



## KingAlrik (18. Juli 2009)

uff , na ich hoffe nicht


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ich hatte 10 Wochen. Das hängt halt davon ab wie viel die so zu tun haben. Aber habe Gedult es lohnt sich.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

mein UFO-ST kam damals gut 6 Wochen zu früh, da habe ich ganz schön gefeiert als plötzlich unverhofft der UPS Mann mit dem großen Karton vor der Tür stand


----------



## KingAlrik (18. Juli 2009)

Geduld habe ich eh , fahre zur Zeit halt mit meine alten SingleSpeed herum . 

Mein Fully ist schon weg , will endlich wieder MTB fahren


----------



## "Sebastian" (18. Juli 2009)

Also sollte ich besser mit dem Verkauf meines alten Hobels noch warten?? Nicht dass ich dann einen Monat auf dem Trockenen sitze, und dann auch noch in der Urlaubszeit. Meiner sollte Mitte August fertig sein. Oder soll ich mich da noch auf etwas längere Wartezeiten einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6143657]Also sollte ich besser mit dem Verkauf meines alten Hobels noch warten?? [/quote]

Ja, besser ist das! Sonst geht es Dir so wie mir, fahre seit Wochen mit einem 92er Wheeler mit Stargabel (Stadtschlampe)


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. Juli 2009)

Bald schon sollte mein Rahmen kommen, da ich mich bei Kurbel auf XTR mit 20 er Mountain Goat und 36 er Specialtes TA geschützt von nem Blackspire Lite Bash festegelegt habe und dem Leichbau ja nich wirklich abgeniegt bin wollt ich fragen 

Kann ich nen Dura Ace Umwerfer an meim Helius AM fahren ?


----------



## acid-driver (19. Juli 2009)

hätte da auch noch eine frage:

der reset 118 hdal2 hat ja oben und unten 22mm einpresstiefe. diese sollen ja laut techsheet fürs helius AM vorhanden sein.

laut techsheet ist das steuerrohr 125mm lang. das wären + die beiden schalen (19mm/17,5mm) 161,5mm gabelschaft + vorbaulänge. 

hab ich was vergessen oder ist meine rechnung so ok?

vom gabelkonus stand nämlich nichts auf der seite, ist der da mit drin?

vielen dank.


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Juli 2009)

Gabelkonus ist nicht relevant, da der quasi in der unteren Schale "verschwindet".

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## softbiker (19. Juli 2009)

Nochmal hier.
Seid ihr sicher dass ich in die normalen Schnellspannaufnahmen eine 10mm-Schraubachse reinbekomme?
Die SS-Aufnahmen haben doch nur 9mm.

Im speziellen würde der 08er Demax mit 135/10mm in mein Helius FR mit Schnellspann-Druckstreben passen?


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2009)

9mm gibt es nur am VR, Schnellspanner für HR haben grundsätzlich 10mm.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juli 2009)

ich bin die 135/10 deetraks im bmxtb gefahren. passte ohne probleme.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juli 2009)

kann ich mein sitzrohr nachträglich tiefer ausreiben lassen als nur die 300mm?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Juli 2009)

ja mit einer Reibahle die länger ist als 300mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juli 2009)




----------



## Harvester (21. Juli 2009)

oder den Langlochbohrern von Etel-tuning


----------



## KingAlrik (23. Juli 2009)

Hab am Montag dem Vincent eine mail wegen meinem Rahmen geschrieben . Leider noch nix von ihm gehört , oder vom Rahmen !  
Ich sitze schon auf Nadeln und mir krippelts in den Fingern !


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2009)

Am besten Du rufst an, ist bei Nicolai immer besser als per E-Mail.

Meiner soll heute oder morgen kommen, endlich


----------



## KingAlrik (23. Juli 2009)

Ich telefoniere halt echt ungern


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juli 2009)

Emails dauern meiner Erfahrung nach schon mal ne Woche, da ist Vincent *neutral gemeint* ziemlich langsam. Anrufen ist echt besser, auch wenn man es das eine oder andere Mal den kompletten Tag über versuchen muss.
Aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingAlrik (23. Juli 2009)

Werden eigentlich eh noch die 09er Argons FR ausgeliefert , habe meines ja im Mai bestellt ??

Die neuen Ausfallenden für 2010 gefallen mir nicht mehr so gut !


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juli 2009)

dann solltest du dicke ein 2009er bekommen.


----------



## KingAlrik (23. Juli 2009)

Juhu , bin leider heute telefonisch nicht durchgekommen


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

sagt mal wie schwer sind denn eure Helius´e ST so, glaub ich hab gerade meine Hängewaage gekillt - die zeigt nichts mehr an und das obwohl sie bis 20kg geht . Jetzt trau ich mich nicht es an die max 18kg Waage zu hängen 

. Allerdings dürfte es eigentlich nicht über 18kg haben


----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2009)

mein ST wiegt 19,36kg.


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

super danke dann lass ichs (muss ja nicht die 3. Waage dran glauben); vermutlich liegt meins auch in dem Bereich oder noch ein bißchen drüber; in jedemfall fährt es sich  wenn ich die Abstimmung der Federelemente noch hinbekomme


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juli 2009)

Wo müssen die Nylon Unterlegscheiben bei den Dämpferbuchsen hin, aussen oder innen direkt zwischen Dämpferaugen und Abstandhalter? Hab jetzt mal die zweite Möglichkeit gewählt.


----------



## Nicigirl (25. Juli 2009)

Innen


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juli 2009)

Nicigirl schrieb:


> Innen



Prima, Danke


----------



## fuzzball (27. Juli 2009)

sagt mal wieviel wiegt die Nano Pulverbeschichtung mehr ggü einer Eloxierung z.B. beim Helius AC? Ist diese dann so wiederstandsfähig wie eine normale Pulverbeschichtung? Hat jemand mal ein Bild von Nano-Silber bei tageslicht, kenn es nur von der HP oder von Bilder in geschlossenen Räumen?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser der Umwerferturm vom UFO ST hat? Konnte im Techsheet leider nix erkennen.


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2009)

35mm

ohne gewähr.


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Juli 2009)

Also 34,9mm?


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2009)

jo.


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Juli 2009)

Bestellst du dann gerade den passen X9 Umwerfer, denke das ist das einfachste


----------



## Falco Mille (30. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> sagt mal wieviel wiegt die Nano Pulverbeschichtung mehr ggü einer Eloxierung z.B. beim Helius AC? Ist diese dann so wiederstandsfähig wie eine normale Pulverbeschichtung? Hat jemand mal ein Bild von Nano-Silber bei tageslicht, kenn es nur von der HP oder von Bilder in geschlossenen Räumen?
> Danke




Die Farbe Nano Silber ist eine reguläre Pulverfarbe, keine Nanofarbe. (der Name ist irreführend) Allerdings ist diese Farbe nicht mehr lieferbar und kann von uns daher leider auch nicht mehr angeboten werden.

Pulverbeschichtet wiegt ein Helius AC etwa zwischen 150 und 250 g mehr als ein eloxierter Rahmen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (30. Juli 2009)

KingAlrik schrieb:


> Juhu , bin leider heute telefonisch nicht durchgekommen



Ich gebe zu, das ist ein Ärgernis. Wir sitzen die meiste Zeit des Tages an den Telefonen, die permanent klingeln. Wenn wir aber bereits telefonieren und weitere Anrufe eingehen, bekommt der Anrufer leider kein Besetztzeichen und auch keine Ansage. Unsere Telefonanlage is a bitch, und wir wissen, dass wir da dringend mal was verbessern müssen. Wir haben jetzt aber glücklicherweise einen neuen, tüchtigen Kollegen im Verkauf, den Stefan Geiß, und der hat auch eine eigene Durchwahl: 05185 - 602 66 16

Wichtig: Wenn Ihr einen Rahmen über einen Händler bestellt habt, bekommt ihr von uns keinerlei Auskunft zu dieser Bestellung. Bitte in diesem Fall mit allen Fragen ausschließlich an den Händler wenden.

Und noch was: Wenn Ihr auf Euren Rahmen wartet, verstehen wir Eure Ungeduld. Wenn Ihr aber ständig anruft und nachfragt, geht es nicht schneller, sondern dauert, im Gegenteil, länger. Ein Rahmen braucht so lange, wie er braucht. Hier bleibt nichts liegen und wird auch nicht vergessen. Wir arbeiten jetzt in der Saison auf der letzten Rille. 6 Tage die Woche von morgens um 6 bis 21:00. Wenn wir aber, anstatt Eure Bestellungen zu bearbeiten und voranzutreiben, unsere Zeit damit verbringen, für Euch alle 3 Tage den jeweiligen Status Eurer Bestellung in Erfahrung zu bringen, kommt der Betrieb hier zum Stillstand. Das darf nicht passieren.

In Hoffnung auf Euer Verständnis, 


Grüße, Falco


----------



## KingAlrik (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Falco
Habe schon alles mit Vincent geklärt , trotzdem danke für Deine Antwort


----------



## fuzzball (30. Juli 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Farbe Nano Silber ist eine reguläre Pulverfarbe, keine Nanofarbe. (der Name ist irreführend) Allerdings ist diese Farbe nicht mehr lieferbar und kann von uns daher leider auch nicht mehr angeboten werden.
> 
> Pulverbeschichtet wiegt ein Helius AC etwa zwischen 150 und 250 g mehr als ein eloxierter Rahmen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



 danke schade dachte ihr hättet eine neue leichtere Pulverbeschichtung, dann bleib ich bei schwarz elox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (3. August 2009)

und wieder eine Frage, sagt mal passt beim Helius ST ein 56 Kettenblatt (HT2 Kurbel) an die Kurbel oder streift es an der Kettenstrebe; das 63er passt nicht, dass konnte ich probieren


----------



## kroiterfee (3. August 2009)

63er kettenblatt?  wtf?


----------



## fuzzball (3. August 2009)

ja die Skipiste ist lang und steil, mit dem aktuellen 44er kann ich max nur 200m treten, dass reicht nicht um die nötige Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. August 2009)




----------



## flat-liner-89 (4. August 2009)

So Leute nun meine Frage an euch

Ich fahre ein Noclai Ion ST und meine frage ist: Warum werden in diesen Rahmen nur 222mm lange Dämpfer eingebaut?! Der Rahmen hat einen max Federweg von 230mm und bei einer überzahl anderer Hersteller werden bei solchen federwegen dämpfer mit einer Einbaulänge von 240mm bevorzugt!!! Rein logisch gesehn müsste ich doch mein Rad mit einem langhubigen Dämpfer besser einstellen können bzw die Funktion des Dämpfers kann im Vergleich zum Federweg meines Rades besser genutzt werden?! Lieg ich da jetzt auch falsch?!


----------



## TheRacer (4. August 2009)

Ich fahr zwar kein N aber das ist bei der Frage glaub ich egal.

Lass das mal lieber mit dem 240er Dämpfer. Da versaust du dir nur die Geo und was hat die Einbaulänge mit der Einstellbarkeit zu tun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingAlrik (4. August 2009)

Hab auch noch eine Frage . 
Mein Rahmen kommt ja jetzt bald , sind da die Flächen vom Tretlager und von der Scheibenbremse schon plan und auch parallel gefräst ?
Der Steuersatz wird ja von N eingebaut , die Fläche sollte dann ja passen


----------



## kroiterfee (4. August 2009)

KingAlrik schrieb:


> Hab auch noch eine Frage .
> Mein Rahmen kommt ja jetzt bald , sind da die Flächen vom Tretlager und von der Scheibenbremse schon plan und auch parallel gefräst ?
> Der Steuersatz wird ja von N eingebaut , die Fläche sollte dann ja passen



du kaufst ein nicolai. da ist alles supi.


----------



## kroiterfee (4. August 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> So Leute nun meine Frage an euch
> 
> Ich fahre ein Noclai Ion ST und meine frage ist: Warum werden in diesen Rahmen nur 222mm lange Dämpfer eingebaut?! Der Rahmen hat einen max Federweg von 230mm und bei einer überzahl anderer Hersteller werden bei solchen federwegen dämpfer mit einer Einbaulänge von 240mm bevorzugt!!! Rein logisch gesehn müsste ich doch mein Rad mit einem langhubigen Dämpfer besser einstellen können bzw die Funktion des Dämpfers kann im Vergleich zum Federweg meines Rades besser genutzt werden?! Lieg ich da jetzt auch falsch?!



wozu ein 240er dämpfer wenn dein rahmen seinen wirkungsbereich schon mit einem 222er erreicht?


----------



## KingAlrik (4. August 2009)

Ich bin da echt anderes gewohnt , ich hätte schon viel früher umsteigen sollen auf N


----------



## flat-liner-89 (4. August 2009)

ich wollt ja keinen 240er dämpfer da reinbasteln. meine frage war halt warum bei dem federweg am heck nur ein dämpfer mit einer 222mm einbaulänge ist?! fast alle anderen hersteller die räder verkaufen die einen federweg von über 200mm haben haben einen langhubigen dämpfer!!!


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> ich wollt ja keinen 240er dämpfer da reinbasteln. meine frage war halt warum bei dem federweg am heck nur ein dämpfer mit einer 222mm einbaulänge ist?! fast alle anderen hersteller die räder verkaufen die einen federweg von über 200mm haben haben einen langhubigen dämpfer!!!



Das ist halt konstruktionsbedingt, und so 

Wie soll man diese Frage bitte beantworten  

Wenn du einen Dämpfer mit einer längeren Einbaulänge verbaust stimmt das Konstruktionsprinzip nicht mehr, das wäre ungefähr so als wenn du
einen BMX Lenker an ein Downhill Bike Schrauben würderst und dich dann über den mangelden Druck aufm Vorderrad beklagst.

Sorry, aber mehr fällt mir so kurz vorm Bettgehen nicht mehr ein 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## c_w (5. August 2009)

Ich denke mal, er meint dir Frage so: Warum hat Nicolai das Rad um einen 222 mm Daempfer und nicht um einen laengerhubigen herum konstruiert... ist ja durchaus ne berechtigte Frage, ob die Antwort dazu nun lautet "das passte bei unseren Ideen und Entwuerfen zu dem Rahmen besser in den Kram" oder ob es irgendeine schluessige Begruendung dafuer gibt...


----------



## Falco Mille (6. August 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> und wieder eine Frage, sagt mal passt beim Helius ST ein 56 Kettenblatt (HT2 Kurbel) an die Kurbel oder streift es an der Kettenstrebe; das 63er passt nicht, dass konnte ich probieren



Das größte, was ich mal an einem Helius ST oder DH gesehen habe, war ein 46er Kettenblatt. Wir haben bei Nicolai auch noch nie etwas größeres montiert. Also, Versuch macht kluch...

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (6. August 2009)

KingAlrik schrieb:


> Hab auch noch eine Frage .
> Mein Rahmen kommt ja jetzt bald , sind da die Flächen vom Tretlager und von der Scheibenbremse schon plan und auch parallel gefräst ?
> Der Steuersatz wird ja von N eingebaut , die Fläche sollte dann ja passen



Unsere Rahmen sind montagefertig vorbereitet, das betrifft sämtliche Schnittstellen: Steuerrohr, Innenlager, Sitzrohr, Ausfallenden und Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Es sind keine weitere Nacharbeiten erforderlich, um Anbauteile zu montieren.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (6. August 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> So Leute nun meine Frage an euch
> 
> Ich fahre ein Noclai Ion ST und meine frage ist: Warum werden in diesen Rahmen nur 222mm lange Dämpfer eingebaut?! Der Rahmen hat einen max Federweg von 230mm und bei einer überzahl anderer Hersteller werden bei solchen federwegen dämpfer mit einer Einbaulänge von 240mm bevorzugt!!! Rein logisch gesehn müsste ich doch mein Rad mit einem langhubigen Dämpfer besser einstellen können bzw die Funktion des Dämpfers kann im Vergleich zum Federweg meines Rades besser genutzt werden?! Lieg ich da jetzt auch falsch?!



Die Federwege des Ion betragen aktuell 198 und 220 mm. Ein Dämpfer mit 70 mm Hub ist unserer Meinung nach die beste Wahl für das Ion.

Begründung: 

1. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis liegt im zulässigen Bereich gemäß Dämpfer-Herstellervorgabe.

2. Die Funktion des Ion ST mit einem 70 mm Hub Dämpfer ist überragend.

3. Ein 222 mm Dämpfer ist deutlich leichter, als ein 240 mm Dämpfer, vor allem wegen der kürzeren Feder.

4. Wir konnten beim Ion nach nun über 2 Jahren weder vermehrt Rückläufer oder defekte Dämpfer verbuchen, noch ein erhöhtes Serviceintervall.


Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (9. August 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das größte, was ich mal an einem Helius ST oder DH gesehen habe, war ein 46er Kettenblatt. Wir haben bei Nicolai auch noch nie etwas größeres montiert. Also, Versuch macht kluch...
> 
> Grüße, Falco



 danke, dass 56er passt mit Spacern, zerstört zwar die Kettenlinie, aber es geht ja nur gerade aus runter


----------



## acmatze (12. August 2009)

Moin,
kann mir mal bitte einer sagen, ob das Helius FR '08 ne ISCG oder ne ISCG05 Aufnahme hat? Und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden? 
Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## followupup (13. August 2009)

wenn man den OEM  Monarch Dämpfer zum Rahmen dazubestellt, wird er mit Pumpe geliefert ?

gleiche Frage, wenn man eine Gabel über -N- bestellt.

Danke


----------



## free-for-ride (14. August 2009)

hallo zusammen,

habe vor, mir den helius fr zuzulegen.
jetzt habe ich 2 fragen dazu:

1. welches 10mm hinterachsensystem verwendet nicolai?

und

2. habe einen laufradsatz den ich verwenden möchte. hr ist mit ner hope II pro. Problem dabei: die nabe ist für 9mm schnellspanner und ich muss sie auf das 10mm system von nicolai umbauen.
weiß hier jemand welches umbaukit ich dafür benötige und wo ich es zusammen mit einer guten anleitung bekomme?


ich danke euch schon mal im voraus


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2009)

Da kannste den Schnellspanner weiter fahren, der passt!

Das FR wird nicht mehr gebaut nur noch das AFR.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. August 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> 2. habe einen laufradsatz den ich verwenden möchte. hr ist mit ner hope II pro. Problem dabei: die nabe ist für 9mm schnellspanner und ich muss sie auf das 10mm system von nicolai umbauen.
> weiß hier jemand welches umbaukit ich dafür benötige und wo ich es zusammen mit einer guten anleitung bekomme?



Schnellspanner Ausfallenden am Hinterrad haben immer 10mm, Achsen  mit 9mm gibt es nur am Vorderrad! Also auch die Hope hat 10mm und passt, wie Guru schon geschrieben hat problemlos.

Allerdings wurde ich, besonders beim FR, Ausfallenden mit 12mm Steckachse ordern. Das bringt nochmal ein plus an Steifigkeit. Die Hope kannst Du mit dem Kit ja easy umrüsten:
http://www.actionsports.de/Naben/Hope-Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2-Hinterradnabe::11081.html
("Umbau auf 12mm Steckachse")


----------



## free-for-ride (14. August 2009)

danke


----------



## Kontragonist (14. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das FR wird nicht mehr gebaut nur noch das AFR.



Wo hast du das denn her? Im "Helius AFR" Thread gibt Falco doch zu verstehen:



Falco Mille schrieb:


> () Das Helius FR wird als Bikepark-taugliches Hardcore Enduro auch weiterhin seine Berechtigung haben, ebenso das ST als unzerstörbarer Extrem-Freerider jenseits der 200 mm Marke.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Falco



Oder wurde das an anderer Stelle widerrufen?

Allerdings: Ich persönlich hab den starken Eindruck, dass das AFR das bessere FR ist  Guru: hattest du nicht einen Liefertermin für August bekommen? Wann lohnt sich denn mal ein Besuch in der Wurzelpassage - zwecks Untermauerung der bisher leider nur theoretischen Eindrücke 

Und ja: 12 mm Steckachse wäre angebracht. Wenn das dann auch noch so easy nachzurüsten ist - go for it!

Grüße
Jo


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Allerdings: Ich persönlich hab den starken Eindruck, dass das AFR das bessere FR ist



Da haste i-wie Recht  Aber auf Wunsch wird es noch gebaut!




Kontragonist schrieb:


> Guru: hattest du nicht einen Liefertermin für August bekommen? Wann lohnt sich denn mal ein Besuch in der Wurzelpassage - zwecks Untermauerung der bisher leider nur theoretischen Eindrücke
> Grüße
> Jo



Der Rahmen kommt wenn er kommt! Und wenn er da ist ist er auch gleich mit Bildern hier vertreten, da kannste einen drauf lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (14. August 2009)

noch mal ne frage zum helius afr:

ist die einpresstiefe für steuersätze genau 22mm?
muss mir ja den passenden steuersatz noch bestellen, damit er mit dem rahmen gleichzeitig eintrudelt.


----------



## Zep2008 (14. August 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Umwerfer am AC mit ISCG montiet werden können?
Welcher sinnvoll?

Danke

Stefan


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> noch mal ne frage zum helius afr:
> 
> ist die einpresstiefe für steuersätze genau 22mm?
> muss mir ja den passenden steuersatz noch bestellen, damit er mit dem rahmen gleichzeitig eintrudelt.



mindest 22mm ja. reset kaufen. einbauen und vergessen.


----------



## acmatze (14. August 2009)

jo, kann kroiter nur recht geben. Reset einbauen und vergessen.


----------



## dhbiker247 (18. August 2009)

Mal eine Frage zum BMXTB:

passt die MRP System 2 Kettenführung an den Rahmen. 
Was habt Ihr für Kettenführungen an euren BMXTB und konntet Ihr die ohne Probleme montieren.

Danke


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2009)

ich hatte die (alte) e.13 lg 1.hat mit ein paar dünnen unterlegscheiben einwandfrei gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151460 (19. August 2009)

Helius AFR:
Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß der Federweg abhängig vom 
verbauten Umwerfer ist, bzw. durch diesen eingeschränkt werden kann.

Stimmt das?

Ich würde eine 3-fach Kurbel mit 20-32-40 einsetzen


----------



## softbiker (19. August 2009)

Ja, da du wie beim ST einen Umwerferturm verbauen musst kann es oder solltest du nicht den ganzen Federweg nutzen da sonst Sattelrohr mit dem Umwerferknubbel kollidiert.
Aber wer baut sich das schon ne 3fach drann. Hammerschmidt ?!

Man was ist den nun endlich mit der B-Boxx


----------



## kroiterfee (19. August 2009)

b-boxx braucht noch mindestens ein jahr sagt ein zuverlässige quelle. deswegen muss ich auch erst eine hs kaufen


----------



## grauer wolf (19. August 2009)

Hilfe, Hilfe! Beim meinen Ufo st klappern die Dämpferbuchsen und bei meinen M-Pire brauche ich auch neue Dämpferbuchsen. Aber wo bekomme ich diese?


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2009)

in jedem vernünftigen Shop


----------



## Deleted 151460 (19. August 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ja, da du wie beim ST einen Umwerferturm verbauen musst kann es oder solltest du nicht den ganzen Federweg nutzen da sonst Sattelrohr mit dem Umwerferknubbel kollidiert.
> Aber wer baut sich das schon ne 3fach drann. Hammerschmidt ?!
> 
> Man was ist den nun endlich mit der B-Boxx


 
Warum 3-fach Kurbel?
-Zuverlässigkeit
-für mich als Radwanderer geeignetere Übersetzungen
-Gewicht
-hatte ich schon Zuverlässigkeit?

Wie kann ich jetzt den Federweg begrenzen, oder reist es mir irgendwann den Umwerfer weg?
Und um wieviel mm sprechen wir überhaupt?


----------



## dreamdeep (19. August 2009)

Falls Du die DU-Pushes meinst, die gibt es in England sehr gÃ¼nstig, hier kostet teilweise 1 StÃ¼ck schon 7â¬. Am besten gleich noch das Werkzeug dazu bestellen:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/Additional-Departments/Mount-Kits-and-Bushings/Eyelet-Bushings


...


----------



## baumkopf (19. August 2009)

Kurze Frage:

Thema Wunschfarbe, bspw. Hauptrahmen Blau, Hinterbau gelb = 2 mal Farbkosten?


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. August 2009)

Nein!



Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## zuspät (19. August 2009)

bei meim bass wird nach härterem einsatz immer die dämpferschraube am hauptrahmen locker. gibts da nen speziellen drehmoment oder so?
wann ist der federweg am geringsten, unteres loch der schwinge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumkopf (19. August 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke

over


----------



## kroiterfee (19. August 2009)

das heisst: over and out.


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir mal bitte einer sagen, ob das Helius FR '08 ne ISCG oder ne ISCG05 Aufnahme hat? Und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?
> Danke schonmal im Voraus.




ich glaube die verwenden den 03er, der Unterschied ist der Lochkreisdurchmesser


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das heisst: over and out.



over and out Sir, Bitte


----------



## kroiterfee (19. August 2009)

das sir gibts in der nato-funkbetriebssprache nicht. wird ja kein offizier einen vom fussvolk mit sir ansprechen über funk. 














wäre ja noch schöner.


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2009)

woher soll ich das auch wissen war schon immer Totalverweigerer


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> woher soll ich das auch wissen war schon immer Totalverweigerer



Die Zivis mal wieder  pah


----------



## kroiterfee (19. August 2009)

totalverweigerer macht gar nix. 

back2topic bitte sonst kriegen wir uns in die haare. 


wenn ich meinen rahmen zur in lübbrechtsen abgebe (persönlich) wie läuft das dann mit der bezahlung? bezahle ich im voraus die kohle oder erst wenn ich den rahmen wieder abhole (persönlich) oder bekomme ich eine rechnung mit dem rahmen ausgehändigt? wenn bezahlung vor ort: karte oder bar?


----------



## gotboost (20. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> b-boxx braucht noch mindestens ein jahr sagt ein zuverlässige quelle. deswegen muss ich auch erst eine hs kaufen



Ist das "richtig" zuverlässig?!
Dachte die kommt nach der Eurobike spätestens!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (20. August 2009)

information erhielt ich auf nachfrage aus der transmission gmbh. ich denke die haben recht.


----------



## guru39 (20. August 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Die Zivis mal wieder  pah



Nix Zivi, untauglich


----------



## kroiterfee (20. August 2009)

> wenn ich meinen rahmen zur in lübbrechtsen abgebe (persönlich) wie läuft das dann mit der bezahlung? bezahle ich im voraus die kohle oder erst wenn ich den rahmen wieder abhole (persönlich) oder bekomme ich eine rechnung mit dem rahmen ausgehändigt? wenn bezahlung vor ort: karte oder bar?



push


----------



## sibor-sonic (25. August 2009)

Hi,
In meinem Ufo St habe ich vor den X-Fusion Vector RPV gegen einen FOX DHX 5.0 Coil zu tauschen. Brauche ich neue Buchsen, oder passen die ev. vom alten.

Gruß


----------



## dreamdeep (25. August 2009)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Hi,
> In meinem Ufo St habe ich vor den X-Fusion Vector RPV gegen einen FOX DHX 5.0 Coil zu tauschen. Brauche ich neue Buchsen, oder passen die ev. vom alten.
> 
> Gruß



Die Fox Dämpfer brauchen einen Innendurchmesser von 8mm und Aussenddurchmesser von 12,7mm. Laut der X-Fusion Seite gibt es dieses Maße erst ab 2008 und auch nur für manche Dämpfer, die anderen haben nur 12mm Aussendurchmesser. Am besten einfach mal nachmessen.


----------



## wildbiker (25. August 2009)

Kann man einen Nicolai-Rahmen auch finanzieren (also auf "Pump"/Ratenzahlung kaufen)? Bitte ernstgemeinte Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (25. August 2009)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kann man einen Nicolai-Rahmen auch finanzieren (also auf "Pump"/Ratenzahlung kaufen)? Bitte ernstgemeinte Antworten.



Über Nicolai direkt denke ich nicht. Aber wenn du einen Shop findest, der Finanzierung generell anbietet und Nicolai führt sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2009)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kann man einen Nicolai-Rahmen auch finanzieren (also auf "Pump"/Ratenzahlung kaufen)? Bitte ernstgemeinte Antworten.



Du kannst bei deiner Hausbank fragen ob die das finanzieren, wenn ja, kannst du bestellen 

Im ernst, ich habe ne Anfrage bei der Credit Plus Bank gemacht ob sie mich als Kunden aufnehmen, die meinten, das will doch keiner 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. August 2009)

bei hibike zB.gehts,und den meisten anderen grossen Onlineshops,die Nicolai vertreiben,auch!
ist es möglich Hammerschmitt und Rohloff zu kombinieren?
nicht das ich vorhätte etwas derartiges zu tun,mich interessiert nur obs technisch möglich is...


----------



## Testmaen (25. August 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> bei hibike zB.gehts,und den meisten anderen grossen Onlineshops,die Nicolai vertreiben,auch!
> ist es möglich Hammerschmitt und Rohloff zu kombinieren?
> nicht das ich vorhätte etwas derartiges zu tun,mich interessiert nur obs technisch möglich is...



Rein technisch ist das möglich.


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ist es möglich Hammerschmitt und Rohloff zu kombinieren?
> nicht das ich vorhätte etwas derartiges zu tun,mich interessiert nur obs technisch möglich is...



Is verrückt aber warum nicht, aus "technicher" sicht spricht nach meiner Ansichtweise nichts dagegen. Könnte mir aber vorstellen das es dann keine Garantie gibt, weil dann wieder jemand Zickt


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. August 2009)

wenn die Hs ungefähr ner 3er Kurbel entspricht,dann hätte man mit der Rohloff ein 42gang-Rad!das wär doch mal was neues
geil....Übersetzung bis zum Abwinken


----------



## abbath (25. August 2009)

Ich hab auch schon Trekkingräder mit Rohloff und dreifach Kurbel gesehen - gehen tut das, nur Sinn macht es nicht. (Mit der Hammerschmidt geht's also erst recht, die Kettenlinie bleibt dann ja erhalten).


----------



## Timmy35 (26. August 2009)

Moin,

praktisch gehts, aber von Rohloff ist die kleinste Übersetzung (Kettenblatt/Ritzel) vorgegeben um das Drehmoment in der Nabe zu begrenzen.

Beim Standart-Ritzel muss das Kettenblatt mindestens 38 Zähne haben.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Framekiller (27. August 2009)

Also gehts eigentlich nicht man dürfte bei der HS nicht in den kleinen Gang schalten, da es sonst die Rohloff bröseln könnte. Sprich man könnte nur den großen Gang der HS benutzen. Ich glaub da ist ein Einfachblatt leichter und billiger.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. August 2009)

jo, war auch nur ne theoretische Frage!weil eben die kette ja immer gespannt wäre -im gegensatz zu 3-fach-Kurbel/Umwerfer-sollte man das kombinieren wollen!die meisten Übersetzungen wären warscheinlich eh sinnlos,und ich brauch sowieso weder HS,noch Rohloff!is mir alles zu teuer, aber ich bin mir sicher das es schon den ein oder andern Idioten mit zuviel Geld geben wird der sowas macht ....Naja egal.los nächste Frage,oder wisst ihr schon alles???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (30. August 2009)

welchen umwerfer brauch ich am 2009er helius fr? gibts kollisionsprobleme?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. August 2009)

jawoll, gute Frage,muss ich auch wissen!


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2009)

34,9 Schelle, Down oder Dual Pull und Down Swing.

Der z.b ist Dual Pull und Down Swing und wäre richtig!







alla bis denne.


----------



## Zep2008 (31. August 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Umwerfer am AC mit ISCG montiet werden können?
> Welcher sinnvoll?
> 
> Danke
> ...



kann mir da wirklich keiner helfen?


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2009)

es gibt keinen Umwerfer der über ISCG montiert wird.

alla.


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

e-type dürfte nicht passen. weiter oben ist doch ein passender umwerfer aufgeführt


----------



## kroiterfee (31. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> 34,9 Schelle, Down oder Dual Pull und Down Swing.
> 
> Der z.b ist Dual Pull und Down Swing und wäre richtig!
> 
> ...



danke!  gabs da nicht noch ein winkelmass? in welchem winkel das sitzrohr steht...


----------



## fuzzball (31. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> 34,9 Schelle, Down oder Dual Pull und Down Swing.
> 
> Der z.b ist Dual Pull und Down Swing und wäre richtig!
> 
> ...



muss es ein DownSwing sein oder geht auch ein TopSwing? Welche Nachteile hätte der? Am CC konnte ich noch einen TopSwing montieren.


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. August 2009)

Ich glaub da muss man sich nur Gedanken machen wenn man am Sitzrohr Flaschenhalter Löcher hat. 

Down Pull ist ein muss, weil die neue einheitliche Zugverlegung am Unterrohr festgelegt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HyperH (31. August 2009)

Hallo, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Crankbrothers Sage Steuersatz? http://www.crankbrothers.com/directsets_sagec.php
Hat der Steuersatz genügend Einpresstiefe?


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. August 2009)

HyperH schrieb:


> Hat der Steuersatz genügend Einpresstiefe?




Hat er leider nicht 14mm.


----------



## kroiterfee (31. August 2009)

wenn steuersatz dann reset: www.reset-racing.de dann klappts auch mit der einpresstiefe.


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. August 2009)

Oder Acros AH-07 , nebenbei bemerkt der leichteste unter den wenigen Steuersätzen die 22mm Einpresstiefe der unteren Schale aufweisen und dabei auch noch der günstigste. 

Aso ja Made in Germany natürlich


----------



## kroiterfee (31. August 2009)

leicht aber hässlich.   wird zu offtopic hier.


----------



## HyperH (31. August 2009)

Welches sind denn die wenigen Steuersätz die 22mm Einpresstiefe haben? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem der möglichst flach aufbaut.
In meinem Helius ST habe ich einen Alutech Steuersatz, nur baut der ziemlich hoch . . . Ich würde halt gern meine alte Gabel ausm Rocky Mountain SXC in mein Helius AM mitnehmen, nur dafür müsste ich einen flachen Steuersatz finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (31. August 2009)

HyperH schrieb:


> Welches sind denn die wenigen Steuersätz die 22mm Einpresstiefe haben? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem der möglichst flach aufbaut.
> In meinem Helius ST habe ich einen Alutech Steuersatz, nur baut der ziemlich hoch . . . Ich würde halt gern meine alte Gabel ausm Rocky Mountain SXC in mein Helius AM mitnehmen, nur dafür müsste ich einen flachen Steuersatz finden.



Hallo HyperH,

notfalls eine Steuerrohrlänge nach Kundenwunsch ordern. Kostet glaube ich, 50  Aufpreis, und spart dir die elende Suche nach flachen Steuersätzen (und nachher haut dir womöglich noch die Gabelbrücke ans Unterrohr an). Bin auch vom SXC (mit Deus XC Steuersatz) aufs AM (mit Reset HD118) umgestiegen. Steuerrohr musste 5mm kürzer werden. Kein Problem mit obiger Option.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Fully85 (31. August 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> notfalls eine Steuerrohrlänge nach Kundenwunsch ordern. Kostet glaube ich, 50  Aufpreis



Stimmt genau, kann ich bestätigen.

Gruss


----------



## fuzzball (31. August 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich glaub da muss man sich nur Gedanken machen wenn man am Sitzrohr Flaschenhalter Löcher hat.
> 
> Down Pull ist ein muss, weil die neue einheitliche Zugverlegung am Unterrohr festgelegt wurde.


super dann passen meine 952er Umwerfer ja  



HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Oder Acros AH-07 , nebenbei bemerkt der leichteste unter den wenigen Steuersätzen die 22mm Einpresstiefe der unteren Schale aufweisen und dabei auch noch der günstigste.
> 
> Aso ja Made in Germany natürlich



stimmt und entgegen kroiterfee finde der sieht ggü den Reset nicht ganz so klotzig aus (wobei jammern auf hohen Niveau) und 80gr sind ; muss noch fragen obs den 07er mit Vollkeramiklagern gibt, passend zu den Vollkeramik Acrosnaben.


----------



## kroiterfee (31. August 2009)

gott sei dank sind geschmäcker verschieden...

wieder mal ne frage:

hat einer von eu h die rohloff zugführung am helius fr? gibts da probleme mit einer führungsrolle  a la stinger für die kette? stösst die nicht an den ersten gegenhalter an?


----------



## fuzzball (31. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> *gott *sei dank sind geschmäcker verschieden...



na den Gaukler halten wir da mal lieber raus


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. August 2009)

HyperH schrieb:


> Welches sind denn die wenigen Steuersätz die 22mm Einpresstiefe haben? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem der möglichst flach aufbaut.
> In meinem Helius ST habe ich einen Alutech Steuersatz, nur baut der ziemlich hoch . . . Ich würde halt gern meine alte Gabel ausm Rocky Mountain SXC in mein Helius AM mitnehmen, nur dafür müsste ich einen flachen Steuersatz finden.



Will ja keine Werbung machen für den Acros , aber auch in dieser Kategorie baut er flacher wie Reset und der Rest


----------



## kroiterfee (31. August 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> na den Gaukler halten wir da mal lieber raus


----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2009)

HyperH schrieb:


> Welches sind denn die wenigen Steuersätz die 22mm Einpresstiefe haben? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem der möglichst flach aufbaut..



Kann mich HypnoKröte nur anschliessen. Acros AH-07, leicht, gute Qualität und optisch (hingegen der Meinung von Kroiter) schick. Bau mit 30,5mm sehr flach (6m flacher wie Reset)


----------



## chickenway-user (1. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat einer von eu h die rohloff zugführung am helius fr? gibts da probleme mit einer führungsrolle  a la stinger für die kette? stösst die nicht an den ersten gegenhalter an?



An meinem 06er FR ist die Zugführung für die Rohloff oben und dann auf der linken Kettenstrebe. Da gibt es keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## kroiterfee (1. September 2009)

bei mir am unterrohr und dann hängen die doppelführungen unter der linken kettenstrebe... daher meine frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemi (1. September 2009)

Tach,

ich hab gestern geschockt festgestellt, daß mein Helius FR-Hinterbau ordentlich Spiel bekommen hat.
Ist das einfach wieder einzustellen, auch für einen nicht Extremtechniker? Hab mir die Techsheets mal kurz angeschaut, so richtig schlau bin ich aber nicht geworden.

Ich würd zwecks bald wieder fahren können gerne evtl. erstmal selbst einstellen - wenns nicht reicht muss dann so oder so ein Lagerwechsel her - dann in der Fachwerkstatt.
Sag mir mal einer, ob das sich lohnt?! Danke schon im Voraus!


----------



## guru39 (1. September 2009)

Moin Clemi,
das ist normalerweise kein Problem und man muss auch kein Extremtechniker sein 


Alles was du brauchst ist ein 4 und 2,5mm Innensechskantschlüssel( Inbus)

Du löst zuerst die Kontermadenschraube (2,5mm Inbus) danach spannst
du das Lager wieder mit dem 4 Inbus vor, dann wieder mit dem 2,5 Kontern und schwups das wars!

Wenn das nicht´s bringt geh zu Händler deines vertrauens und lass das Rad von ihm checken, aber da dein Hobel ja von 08 ist sollten die Lager noch ok sein.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## clemi (1. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
> 
> Gruß Guru.



Auf jeden! Danke! - Heute abend schau ich dann mal - hoff -


----------



## free-for-ride (1. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kann mich HypnoKröte nur anschliessen. Acros AH-07, leicht, gute Qualität und optisch (hingegen der Meinung von Kroiter) schick. Bau mit 30,5mm sehr flach (6m flacher wie Reset)



jaaaa, wenn der 6 Meter flacher baut, ist das ein gutes Argument 

AH-07 ist aus ALU, nicht aus Stahl.
-N- schreibt aber Stahl vor, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Also Reset HD2 oder Chris King Steel Set.

Habe mich für Reset entschieden


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. September 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> jaaaa, wenn der 6 Meter flacher baut, ist das ein gutes Argument
> 
> AH-07 ist aus ALU, nicht aus Stahl.
> -N- schreibt aber Stahl vor, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> ...



N schreibt das nicht vor. Und sich über Tippfehler lustig machen kannst du auch wo anders.


----------



## free-for-ride (1. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> N schreibt das nicht vor. Und sich über Tippfehler lustig machen kannst du auch wo anders.



fang nicht gleich an zu weinen


----------



## Testmaen (1. September 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> -N- schreibt aber Stahl vor, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Da irrst du dich tatsächlich.


----------



## haha (1. September 2009)

ah, die steuersatzdiskussion: fahrts alles was ihr wollt, reset ist der beste


----------



## kroiterfee (1. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (1. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> N schreibt das nicht vor. Und sich über Tippfehler lustig machen kannst du auch wo anders.


----------



## joseppe (1. September 2009)

der entscheidende satz in der garantiebestimmung ist wohl dieser hier:
"Bei allen Nicolai Modellen, die im harten Einsatz
durch Sprünge etc. belastet werden, muss ein Steuersatz mit einer Einpresstiefe von mindestens 22 mm zum Einsatz kommen."

von Stahl ist keine Rede.


----------



## abbath (1. September 2009)

Die erforderliche Einpresstiefe steht in den Tech-Sheets der einzelnen Modelle. Ende Gelände.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. September 2009)

Ist die Einpresstiefe je Einpressschale oder insgesamt gemeint?


----------



## nicolai.fan (1. September 2009)

22mm je Schale


----------



## dreamdeep (1. September 2009)

Je Lagerschale, also insgesamt 44mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (1. September 2009)

2x22mm=44mm      JA


----------



## kroiterfee (1. September 2009)

ich meine nur die untere schale muss 22 haben.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. September 2009)

Die Reset 118 HDTi, welche z.B. in den Teambikes drin sind haben unten 22mm und oben 12mm Einpresstiefe, deswegen denke ich auch nur die untere Schale muss 22mm Einpresstiefe haben.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Die Reset 118 HDTi, welche z.B. in den Teambikes drin sind haben unten 22mm und oben 12mm Einpresstiefe, deswegen denke ich auch nur die untere Schale muss 22mm Einpresstiefe haben.



Ja, nur Unten sind die 22 mm angesagt


----------



## nicolai.fan (1. September 2009)

was zum lesen 

http://nicolai.net/manuals/parts/Steuersaetze_headset.pdf


----------



## Helius-FR (1. September 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> was zum lesen
> 
> http://nicolai.net/manuals/parts/Steuersaetze_headset.pdf



Ok. Stahl oder Titan aber Trotzdem nur Unten 22mm


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> was zum lesen
> 
> http://nicolai.net/manuals/parts/Steuersaetze_headset.pdf



Das ist aber veraltet. Ist ja noch von 25mm Einpresstiefe die Rede. In den neuen Techsheets 22mm und Stahl/Titan findet dort auch keine Erwähnung mehr.

"STEUERSATZ EINPRESSTIEFE  Bei Nicolai Rahmen muss die Mindesteinpresstiefe des jeweiligen Modells eingehalten werden (siehe Seite 1). Es kann sonst zu Ausweitungen des Steuerohrs oder zu einem Rahmenbruch führen. Wenn nicht anders angegebe beträgt die Mindesteinpresstiefe der unteren Schale  22 mm. Bei einem 1.5 oder einem Cone-Head Steuerrohr ist bei der unteren Lagerschale eine Mindesteinpresstiefe von 15 mm erforderlich. "


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. September 2009)

Jetz is dann wieder gut!
*Kurze* Frage -> *kurze* Antwort 
Mindesteinpresstiefe 22 mm und aktuell nix Stahl vorgeschrieben!fertig


----------



## sibor-sonic (2. September 2009)

Hi,
Mein UFO ST hat eine Totem mit 1.5 Schaft,
da ich das Bike für Touren benutze ist Doppelbrücke nicht geeignet.
Um das Ufo aber ab und zu ordentlich im Bikepark (4-5x pro Jahr) zu bewegen wäre eine Doppelbrücke aber nicht schlecht.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Doppelbrücke in meinen 1.5 Steuersatz zu verbauen? So auf die Art, am Wochenende geht es in den Park,
da bau ich doch schnell meine Boxxer oder Co. ein.

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. September 2009)

1.5 Schäfte gibt es meines Wissen für z.B. Marzocchi 888, aber für einen Preis, der utopisch ist.

Die einzigen Lösungen wären eine Totem in 1 1/8 zu nehmen und ein Reduziersteuersatz oder vielleicht Buchsen selber zu drehen, die den 1 1/8 Schaft der Boxxer auf 1.5 Schaft erweitern. Wobei das Gewicht kostet, weil du ja dicke Aluhülsen brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Hi,
> Mein UFO ST hat eine Totem mit 1.5 Schaft,
> da ich das Bike für Touren benutze ist Doppelbrücke nicht geeignet.
> Um das Ufo aber ab und zu ordentlich im Bikepark (4-5x pro Jahr) zu bewegen wäre eine Doppelbrücke aber nicht schlecht.
> ...



Meinst du nicht das 4-5 mal im Jahr Bikepark nicht auch mit der Totem geht? Ist ja schließlich auch keine Leichtbau-CC-Gabel?

Und wiso sind Doppelbrückengabeln nicht für Touren geeignet?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. September 2009)

Kann ich eine Sram Rear Maxle 150x12mm in meinem ION fahren? Und hält die Downhill aus?


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2009)

wenn du die rock shox maxle meinst udn es diese in 150/12 gibt: ja. natürlich hält die das auch aus.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. September 2009)

Danke, dann hol ich mir morgen gleich mal 3

Zuviele kann man ja gar nicht haben und bei so Dumpingpreisen immoment.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2009)

es gibt da wohl auch eine achse von nicolai zumindest im vergleich zu den 135/12 achsen sind die krass leicht.

die rs maxle wiegt bei 135/12 knapp über 100g während die nicolaiachse auf nur ca 50 oder so kommt.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. September 2009)

Ich hol und brauch aber 150x12


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2009)

nur so zum vergleich. die nicolai achse in 150/12 ist mit sicherheit leichter als die rs 150/12.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das 4-5 mal im Jahr Bikepark nicht auch mit der Totem geht?



Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Ne Totem ist doch eigentlich die Gabel für den Park, wenn man nicht gerade DH-Rennen fährt. Und der Aufwand jedes mal die Gabel umzubauen, ist ja auch nicht ohne.


----------



## KingAlrik (3. September 2009)

Hallo Leute
Leider muß ich heute meinen Frußt über Nicolai auslassen . Rahmen ist jetzt schon 7 Wochen drüber . Habe vorige Woche die Rechnung bekommen und gleich von zu hause einbezahlt . Vince hat mir versprochen , wenn das Geld da ist ist der Rahmen fertig und er schickt ihn gleich weg . 
Jetzt 1,5 Wochen später kein Rahmen , keine e-mai mit Trackingnummer oder auch einfach nur mit den Worten " Du Dein Rahmen ist schon unterwegs " 
E-mail Verkehr kann man ja leider echt vergessen mit Nicolai und aufs Telefon geht auch niemand hin !
Will einfach nur mehr wissen ob der Rahmen jetzt schon unterwegs ist oder überhaupt noch kommt !!

Ich hoffe der Rahmen ist echt so gut wie man hört das er den Ärger den ich jetzt schon habe wieder gut macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. September 2009)

KingAlrik schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Rahmen ist echt so gut wie man hört das er den Ärger den ich jetzt schon habe wieder gut macht



Das ist sicher 

... und gerade ist halt Eurobike.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2009)

kann trotzdem nicht sein.


----------



## KingAlrik (3. September 2009)

Hatte eigentlich auch vor mir nächstes jahr noch ein Spaßgerät für den Park zu holen , bin mir jetzt echt nicht mehr sicher .

Seid Dienstag ist es nicht möglich in Kontakt mit Nicolai zu treten und ich bin wirklich nicht einer der jeden Tag eine mail schreibt oder anruft .

Ich hoffe echt er kommt noch diese Saison , sonst weis ich jetzt echt nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll . Wenn ich in D wohnen würde würde ich auf der Matte stehen , echt !


----------



## dreamdeep (3. September 2009)

Kann ich gut verstehen, meiner war auch 5 Wochen verspätet und bei der Beantwortung(szeit) von E-Mails, gibt es wirklich reichlich verbesserungspotenzial! Das passt auch ganz und gar nicht zu den tollen Rahmen und der ganzen Firmenphilosphie von Nicolai. Das gleiche gilt auch für die teilweise fehlerhaften Techsheets und veralteten Anleitungen.

Nachdem mein Rahmen aber endlich da und aufgebaut war, habe ich das alles ruckzuck vergessen und seitdem jeden Tag eine menge Spaß mit dem Bike. Ich liebe es und würde jederzeit wieder eines bestellen


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. September 2009)

KingAlrik schrieb:


> Rahmen ist jetzt schon 7 Wochen drüber . Habe vorige Woche die Rechnung bekommen und gleich von zu hause einbezahlt . Vince hat mir versprochen , wenn das Geld da ist ist der Rahmen fertig und er schickt ihn gleich weg .
> Jetzt 1,5 Wochen später kein Rahmen , keine e-mai mit Trackingnummer oder auch einfach nur mit den Worten " Du Dein Rahmen ist schon unterwegs "



Ich hoffe, dass das ein Ausnahmefall ist und da irgendwas wirklich total schief gelaufen ist. Wenn die aber mit mehreren rahmen so im Verzug sind, dann könnte das mit dem Rahmen für diese Saison echt auch bei mir gelaufen sein.. Möchte mir jetzt nicht ausmalen was wäre, wenn dies der Fall werden würde


----------



## KingAlrik (3. September 2009)

Meine Saison geht eh sehr weit in den Winter rein , würde aber doch noch gerne in der schönen Zeit dem Nicolai Wien und Umgebung zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (3. September 2009)

Das ist zumindestens zeitweise eher der Regelfall als ne Ausnahme... bei mir warens auch 9 Wochen Verspätung, mit denen der Rahmen kam.
Ich habs trotzdem nie bereut, auch wenns bitter war... der Rahmen wurde dann schlussendlich geliefert, als ich gerade in Bikeurlaub (mit der alten Schüssel) war ;-)


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

Jungs, ich find sowas ja auch blöd und weiss wie hart warten kann, aber sowas kommt leider immer mal wieder (und auch fast überall) vor. 

Sogar bei schnöden Serienbikes gibts teilweise beachtliche Lieferzeiten von mehreren Monaten. Und es gibt Rahmenbauer, da bestellt man jetzt und kann dann 2014 mit seinem Rad rechnen...

Vielleicht sind die Nicolai-Termine einfach zu genau. Vielleicht sollten sie nicht sagen: KW26 sondern einfach nur Sommer. 

Wobei das alles keine Rechtfertigung sein soll. Termine nicht einzuhalten ist Mist!


----------



## dhbiker247 (3. September 2009)

> Sogar bei schnöden Serienbikes gibts teilweise beachtliche Lieferzeiten von mehreren Monaten.



Kenne sogar genügend Fälle, bei denen namhafte Hersteller gar nichts liefern konnten.

Also meine Rahmen von Nicolai habe ich auch mit etwas Verspätung bekommen. Was Du bekommst entschädigt aber für die Wartezeit.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. September 2009)

Jungs, das gehört aber nicht ins Thema Kurze Frage -> Kurze Antwort!


----------



## kroiterfee (4. September 2009)

fährt hier jemand ein nicolai , das nur galsperlengestrahlt ist? also ohne pulver oder elox sondern nur für pulvern vorbereitet ist...


----------



## dreamdeep (4. September 2009)

Ich stelle mir das problematisch vor. Ich fahre glasperlengestrahlt raw Pedale. Bei raw musst Du von Zeit zur zeit polieren oder matieren. Der Sandstrahllook wird dadurch nicht lange schön bleiben. Wenn dann klarpulvern.


----------



## Testmaen (4. September 2009)

Oder glasperlstrahlen und dann den matten Klarlack drüber. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das sehr nah an das alte silber-elox rankommt.


----------



## kroiterfee (4. September 2009)

hm. das glasperlengestrahlte könnte man ja auch klarpulvern. dann wäre alles cool. ich glaub ich lass da mal ne probe machen.


----------



## abbath (4. September 2009)

Argon 29er. 

Weiß jemand, was die 28-0 Option beim Argon an Aufpreis kostet? Was für 'ne Gabeleinbaulänge dann empfohlen wird und welche Reifenbreite möglich ist?


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. September 2009)

Ähhm was fürn Klemmendurchmesser hat ein Helius AM in M ? 

Der 34,9 scheint zu knapp zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. September 2009)

34,9 stimmt schon.


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. September 2009)

Sicher ?


----------



## BOSTAD (5. September 2009)

Mir ist beim fahren heute leider mein X9 Schaltwerk abgerissen und einige Teile verbogen.
Jetzt muss Ersatz her, nur leider weiß ich nicht wie das unten markierte Teil mit den sechs Imbussschrauben heisst.


----------



## haha (5. September 2009)

schaltauge, ausfallende, ausfaller
musst nur aufpassen, da es da verschiedene gibt. beim ST war das zumindest so, da gibts 0, -1 etc. 
sind irgendwie unterschiedlich ausgerichtet.


----------



## BOSTAD (5. September 2009)

@ haha thx

weiss zufällig jmd welche Ausfallende an meinem AM verbaut ist?


----------



## abbath (5. September 2009)

Das Ding heißt Rado, auf der Rückseite steht der von haha angesprochene Korrekturfaktor und zugeschickt wird es Dir per Nachname und umgehend 
Top-Service.


----------



## BOSTAD (5. September 2009)

AAhh super... DANKE


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Sicher ?



jep!


----------



## BOSTAD (6. September 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt Rado, auf der Rückseite steht der von haha angesprochene Korrekturfaktor und zugeschickt wird es Dir per Nachname und umgehend
> Top-Service.




Was wird mich das kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (6. September 2009)

Wenn sich die Preise nicht geändert haben, etwa 22 oi für das Rado und 10 oder 11 Euro für den Versand.
Ich find's zu happig, vor allem wo man so ein kleines Teil auch günstiger versenden könnte, aber dafür ist der Service gut und fix!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. September 2009)

Kann man einen gepulverten Rahmen eigentlich auch Sandstrahlen oder Beizen lassen und dann Raw (nur durchsichtig gepulvert) bekommen.

Oder gibt das dann eine unschöne Farbe vom Aluminium?


----------



## abbath (6. September 2009)

Rado kostet alles in allem ca. 35,-


----------



## abbath (6. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Kann man einen gepulverten Rahmen eigentlich auch Sandstrahlen oder Beizen lassen und dann Raw (nur durchsichtig gepulvert) bekommen.
> 
> Oder gibt das dann eine unschöne Farbe vom Aluminium?



Eine Email mit dieser Frage schickte ich die Tage an N - nach der Eurobike gibt's sicher 'ne Antwort, dann sach ich Bescheid.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Sicher ?



Sorry, war im ICQ nicht mehr so richtig anwesend. Besuch... 

Was ich eigentlich meinte: Hat die Schelle sicher 34,9? Hast du da mal nachgemessen? Halt doch mal nen Meterstab hin...
Es könnte auch sein, dass die Pulverschicht da so dick aufträgt, dass das so ausschaut.


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. September 2009)

Laut Messchieber hat die Schelle 33 mm und mein Sitzrohr 36.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (7. September 2009)

ich schätz Du hast die falsche Klemme  31,8 statt 34,9


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. September 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ich schätz Du hast die falsche Klemme  31,8 statt 34,9



Dumm nur dass der Hersteller seine Klemmen nicht mehr bedruckt wie fürher


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Dumm nur dass der Hersteller seine Klemmen nicht mehr bedruckt wie fürher



wobei die "einstanzung" der zahl doch weniger gewicht mitsich bringen müsste...


----------



## abbath (7. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Kann man einen gepulverten Rahmen eigentlich auch Sandstrahlen oder Beizen lassen und dann Raw (nur durchsichtig gepulvert) bekommen.
> 
> Oder gibt das dann eine unschöne Farbe vom Aluminium?



Man kann einen RAW Rahmen nur mit Klarpulver bekommen, allerdings kann es dann Korrosion und Pulverunterwanderung geben. Das wird im Fall einer reinen Klarbeschichtung nicht durch die Garantie abgedeckt.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. September 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Man kann einen RAW Rahmen nur mit Klarpulver bekommen, allerdings kann es dann Korrosion und Pulverunterwanderung geben. Das wird im Fall einer reinen Klarbeschichtung nicht durch die Garantie abgedeckt.



Ja, das ist mir klar, aber kann man nachträglich einen gepulverten Rahmen in Raw bekommen?


----------



## Helius-FR (7. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir klar, aber kann man nachträglich einen gepulverten Rahmen in Raw bekommen?



Mir fällt zumindest nix ein was dagegen spricht.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Oder gibt das dann eine unschöne Farbe vom Aluminium?



Das war mein Gedanke, ob das Alu dann immernoch so aussieht, wie wenn man den Rahmen direkt in Raw bekommt.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. September 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wobei die "einstanzung" der zahl doch weniger gewicht mitsich bringen müsste...



Nö. Dazu müsste man es reinfräsen.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Das war mein Gedanke, ob das Alu dann immernoch so aussieht, wie wenn man den Rahmen direkt in Raw bekommt.



nein er sieht dann rauh aus, so ähnlich wie nano silber. die farbschicht muss ja mit glasperlen runtergestrahlt werden und dann sieht der rahmen so aus wie nano schwarz nur halt in silber. das raw ist ja glatt. das gestrahlte alu hat viele viele minikrater wie ein syntacelenker. 

ich hab genau das vor. allerdings noch ne schicht klarpulver drüber da man die aufgerauhte oberfläche deutlich schlechter sauberbekommt als das raw.


----------



## BOSTAD (8. September 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt Rado, auf der Rückseite steht der von haha angesprochene Korrekturfaktor und zugeschickt wird es Dir per Nachname und umgehend
> Top-Service.



Wahnsinn!! Gestern bestellt heute da!! 

Super Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nein er sieht dann rauh aus, so ähnlich wie nano silber. die farbschicht muss ja mit glasperlen runtergestrahlt werden und dann sieht der rahmen so aus wie nano schwarz nur halt in silber. das raw ist ja glatt. das gestrahlte alu hat viele viele minikrater wie ein syntacelenker.
> 
> ich hab genau das vor. allerdings noch ne schicht klarpulver drüber da man die aufgerauhte oberfläche deutlich schlechter sauberbekommt als das raw.



Danke!

Noch ne Frage...kann man den Lack nicht einfach abbeizen, dann müsste es doch so wie "Raw" sein, oder?


----------



## Falco Mille (8. September 2009)

Wenn ein beschichteter Rahmen abgebeizt wird, sieht er nicht so schön aus, wie ein Rahmen der ab Werk roh geliefert wurde. Man kann ihn danach aber noch mit Schleifwolle, Scotch Pads oder ähnlichem aufarbeiten, dann sollte es passen. Rohe Rahmen werden von Nicolai nicht klarbeschichtet, sondern nur metallisch roh angeboten.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. September 2009)

hat von euch schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem AFR und einer 160mm Gabel sammeln können?


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2009)

Sorry, aber ne 160mm Gabel in dem Rahmen is totaler Quatsch 

Zumal das Teil so neu ist das nur 1-2Leute nen Prototypen haben, und da ist die Totem drin.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. September 2009)

ja würd ich auch behaupten!der rahmen hat ja 180/200 mm Federweg oder?,da is doch ne 160er fehl am Platz!dann lieber das AM!aber hey Rainer ,vielleicht solltest du demnächst vorreiten


----------



## waschi82 (8. September 2009)

Was könnt ihr für einen stahlfederdämpfer im helius FR empfehlen?
??


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. September 2009)

Dhx ab 3.0 aufwärts,für Einstellungsmuffel auch der Van r!ich fahr nen Roco wc und würd ihn am liebsten ausm Fenster werfen!Innerhalb von nem halben Jahr drei Mal kaputt!


----------



## waschi82 (8. September 2009)

den vivid gibts nicht in 200mm einbaulänge fürs helius fr oder?


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. September 2009)

Ich habe den DHX 5.0 coil drin, läuft super
Ich würde den aber gerne gegen einen BOS eintauschen, da ich gerne spiele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. September 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> den vivid gibts nicht in 200mm einbaulänge fürs helius fr oder?



leider nicht wär auch mein Wunsch gewesen!gibts nur in 216 und 222 mm


----------



## zwops (8. September 2009)

@waschi
helius fr doch nicht verkaufen und stattdessen das bike als echen freerider umbauen?
by the way...ich hab auch einen dhx 5.0
funktionuckelt einfach super


----------



## kroiterfee (8. September 2009)

aber hallo! natürlich gibts den vivid in 200/57... er schlummert auch in meinem rahmen!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. September 2009)

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=57091

sogar mit 50 und 57mm Hub


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. September 2009)

wow geil,ich hab den immer nur in 216 oder 222 gefunden!boa ey danke,wird gleich bestellt!


----------



## waschi82 (9. September 2009)

hm is glaub ich gekauft!!! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (11. September 2009)

Eindeutig oder zweideutig? Natürlich habe ich das falsche bestellt!!! Weil irgendein Witzbold aus nem plus ein minus gemacht hat!


----------



## zuspät (12. September 2009)

ws genau is da eigentlich anders? auf was bezieht sich des +/- eins?


----------



## c_w (12. September 2009)

Damit wird der Sturz korrigiert (korrigiert mich, wenn ich Quatsch erzähle, dass ist jetzt rein aus dem Kopp raus...), 0 ist keine Korrektur, +/- 1 halt dementsprechend in die ein oder andere Richtung korrigiert.


----------



## zuspät (13. September 2009)

der sturtz vom hinterrad oder vom schaltwerk?


----------



## Helius-FR (13. September 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> der sturtz vom hinterrad oder vom schaltwerk?



Vorm Hinterrad.
Der Sinn daran ist das der Rahmen weniger Gerichtet werden muß.


----------



## zuspät (13. September 2009)

um fertigungstoleranzen auszugleichen? alles klar. dann müsste ja auf dem gegenüberliegenden auch das selbe stehen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. September 2009)

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/18-RADO_09.pdf


----------



## zuspät (13. September 2009)

alles klar. danke


----------



## softbiker (13. September 2009)

lässt sich eigentlich an einem FR ne ISCG-Aufnahme nachrüsten. Kann man das Teil nachträglich drannschweissen?


----------



## chickenway-user (14. September 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> lässt sich eigentlich an einem FR ne ISCG-Aufnahme nachrüsten. Kann man das Teil nachträglich drannschweissen?



Ja, allerdings befreit ihn Nicolai dafür komplett vom Pulver und bringt hinterher neues auf. Wird also teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. September 2009)

an die reset-fahrer unter euch: nutzt ihr die under cover scheibe (bild) onkel köhn warnt ja davor:

_Eigentlich wollten wir dieses Teil nie bauen, da unsere Steuersätze keine Abdeckkappe benötigen. Unsere offene Bauweise hat den Vorteil, dass kein Wasser und Schmutz über der Dichtung hängen bleibt und Unheil anrichtet. Jetzt haben wir doch dem Druck unser Fans nachgegeben und diese schöne gravierte Scheibe gebaut. Sie passt auf fast alle verfügbaren Reset Steuersätze. Bitte unbedingt den Hinweis beachten! Wer schön sein will muss eben leiden ..._







er warnt davor aber gleichzeitig liegt die scheibe den steuersätzen bei. daher: montieren oder nicht?


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. September 2009)

und vor was warnt er nun? geht für mich nicht ganz aus deinem Text hervor, wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man auf die Kappe verzichten, von einem Nachteil kann ich nichts lesen, wäre aber interessant was du meinst, da ich diese Kappe auch habe


----------



## Kontragonist (16. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> _() Unsere offene Bauweise hat den Vorteil, dass kein Wasser und Schmutz über der Dichtung hängen bleibt und Unheil anrichtet. ()_



Ich hab zwar (noch) keinen Reset Steuersatz, bin aber in quassel-Laune:

Ich nehme mal an, dass unter der Kappe, falls montiert, eben doch Wasser und Schmutz hängen bleiben und ggf. Unheil anrichten kann 

Ich tät sie weglassen ... Schließlich ist das Teil für die Anwendung ohne Kappe konstruiert worden, oder?

Gruß
Jo


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. September 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass unter der Kappe, falls montiert, eben doch Wasser und Schmutz hängen bleiben und ggf. Unheil anrichten kann



das ist auch genau das war Herr K. dazu sagt und wie es auf der Webseite steht 

die meisten Brücken oder Vorbauten decken das was der Undercover abdeckt eh schon fast ab, ich habe ihn auch weggelassen


----------



## haha (16. September 2009)

ich habs montiert.. seit 7 monaten. einwandfrei, zumindest wenn man ab und zu mal drunter sauber macht


----------



## rigger (16. September 2009)

wie sieht das denn ohne die scheibe aus, ich steh grad aufm schlauch glaube ich.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. September 2009)

zum Reset hätt ich auch noch ne Frage!Zwischen dem Undercover und der oberen Lagerschale ist ca 0.8mm luft!is des normal oder hab ich was falsch gemacht beim Einbau?


----------



## haha (16. September 2009)

das ist normal, es passt so


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. September 2009)

das ist der dichtungsring der wasser und schmutz draußen hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. September 2009)

dann frag doch einfach mal den Händler meines Vertrauens!


----------



## kroiterfee (16. September 2009)

ist bei mir genauso! ich habe auch ca 0,8mm platz. ergo ist bei mir auch ein minimaler spalt zwischen dem undercover und der schale. da das blöd aussieht hab i sie jetzt ganz weggelassen.


----------



## chickenway-user (16. September 2009)

Ich hatte nie eine. Also hab ich auch keine montiert.

Ich glaub bevor ich das mach würd ich eher die untere Steuersatzschale gegen eine aus Alu tauschen. Das dürfte etwa das gleiche kosten und macht optisch mehr her.


----------



## c_w (19. September 2009)

Um alle Lager im Hinterbaus meines CCs auszubauen und zu warten brauch ich den Montagedorn 15/12 mm und das "zylindrisch abgedrehte Montagewerkzeug mit Gegenhalter" für 21/15 mm, korrekt?
Weiss einer auswendig, was Nicolai für die beiden Dinger zusammen haben möchte?


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2009)

mÃ¼sste Pi mal Daumen bei 23-25â¬ pro StÃ¼ck liegen!


----------



## c_w (19. September 2009)

Mein Hinterbau knarzt schon wieder... tut der etwa alle 9 Monate so, lässt sich durch neufetten der ganzen Lager beheben... ist das normal? Oder gibts vll besseres Fett, mit dem das nicht so schnell wiederkommt oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. September 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Mein Hinterbau knarzt schon wieder... tut der etwa alle 9 Monate so, lässt sich durch neufetten der ganzen Lager beheben... ist das normal? Oder gibts vll besseres Fett, mit dem das nicht so schnell wiederkommt oder so?



ich nehm Galli Lagerfett (weißes Fett) und hab mit knarzen überhaupt keine  
Probleme.


----------



## Alamo (20. September 2009)

1. Passt in mein Helius FR '06 mit SRAM X.Gen Umwerfer der Maxxis Highroller 2,5'' (auf Mavic 321) mit Luft für Matsch rein?
2. Kann ich an meiner Race Face Atlas Kurbel das 32er gegen ein 34er und das 44er gegen einen RF Bashguard austauschen und das ganze mit dem NC-17 Stinger für Innenlagermontage fahren und wie gut ist die Funktion (welche Kettenführung würdet ihr alternativ verbauen)? Kann auch der Umwerfer die 12 Zähne schalten?


----------



## kroiterfee (20. September 2009)

ich fahr das stinger teil mit einer race face atlas am am 2008er fr: geht. allerdings fahre ich die iscg-version mit einem iscg adapter. abstufung bei mir: 22/36/bash.

der umwerfer kann das dicke schalten.

der highroller sollte passen, ich meine die kombi hier schon gesehen zu haben. ob es sich dabei um die 321er felge handelte:


----------



## fuzzball (20. September 2009)

Sagt mal was für einen Vorbau (Winkel u. Länge) fahrt ihr am AM?danke


----------



## Alamo (20. September 2009)

kroiterfee: Vielen Dank, dann kann ich ja bestellen, wenn ich aus Österreich wieder da bin. Wenn 22 auf 36 schaltbar ist, würde das von der Übersetzungsbandbreite ja noch mehr Sinn machen... mal schauen.

fuzzball: Ist deine Signatur dein Ernst? Wo macht man sowas? Gern auch PN, wenn's zu Off-Topic wird.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. September 2009)

geht ohne probleme. zumindest bei meinem xtr-umwerfer.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Sagt mal was für einen Vorbau (Winkel u. Länge) fahrt ihr am AM?danke



25° 70mm Hope


----------



## some.body (21. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Sagt mal was für einen Vorbau (Winkel u. Länge) fahrt ihr am AM?danke



Zuerst hatte ich einen Syntace Force 119 in 100mm mit 6 Grad dran, der war mir aber definitiv zu lang. 
Inzwischen ist's ein Truvativ Team 80mm mit 10 Grad: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rbau/Truvativ-Team-3D-318mm-Vorbau::9235.html
Supersteif, guenstig und leichter als der Syntace F119 mit 100mm!

Lenker ist ein Truvativ Holzfeller 680mm, Rise 35mm


----------



## guru39 (21. September 2009)

Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm 0° Lenker Spank Spike 777 25mm Rise.


----------



## corfrimor (21. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahr' ein Helius RC mit Gleitlagern. Macht es Sinn, z.B. nach Regentouren Brunox in die Ritzen an den Lagerpunkten zu sprühen? Mein Händler meinte ja, aber nun hab' ich hier im Forum gelesen, daß das für die Lager schädlich sei (Entfettung und so). Was meint Ihr?
Grüße
corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (21. September 2009)

Wieso sprühst du die Lager ab ? Lass es Brunox ist ein Teufelszeug


----------



## chickenway-user (21. September 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahr' ein Helius RC mit Gleitlagern. Macht es Sinn, z.B. nach Regentouren Brunox in die Ritzen an den Lagerpunkten zu sprühen? Mein Händler meinte ja, aber nun hab' ich hier im Forum gelesen, daß das für die Lager schädlich sei (Entfettung und so). Was meint Ihr?
> Grüße
> corfrimor




Bleiben lassen. Da ist Fett drin, das wird vom Brunox gelöst.
Überhaupt ist die Hauptgefahr für die Lager von Bikes vermutlich kaputtgepflegt zu werden.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahr' ein Helius RC mit Gleitlagern. Macht es Sinn, z.B. nach Regentouren Brunox in die Ritzen an den Lagerpunkten zu sprühen? Mein Händler meinte ja, aber nun hab' ich hier im Forum gelesen, daß das für die Lager schädlich sei (Entfettung und so). Was meint Ihr?
> Grüße
> corfrimor



auch dafür gibt es . -ARMORALL- 
ist antistatisch u. wasser+schmutzabweisend 
ich komme damit schon seit zich jahren klaa...


----------



## corfrimor (21. September 2009)

Hab's mir schon fast gedacht. Wenn man sich's recht überlegt, ist es eigentlich einleuchtend, daß man das Fett nicht rausspülen sollte 

Das Überpflegen der Lager ist bei mir eigentlich nicht so das Problem 

Aber nach ~ 4.000 km und einigen Regenfahrten hat's im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme plötzlich übel geknarzt. Mein Händler (der sonst aber 'nen wirklich versierten Eindruck macht ) hat dann überall Brunox drangesprüht, was aber nur kurz für Abhilfe gesorgt hat. Letztendlich hab' ich selbst dann die beiden Vorspanneinheiten an der Wippe entfernt, die Wippe etwas vom Rahmen weggedrückt und den Spalt auf beiden Seiten des Oberrohrs richtig sauber gemacht. Et voilà, das Knarzen ist vollständig verschwunden. 

Allerdings hab' ich zum Schluß halt auch noch mal Brunox auf die Lagerwelle gesprüht  Jetzt mach ich's halt nochmal auf, reib' das Ding ab und schmier stattdessen Lagerfett hin.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für den Blitzsupport


----------



## fuzzball (21. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm 0° Lenker Spank Spike 777 25mm Rise.



 so einen schweren/breiten Lenker fahr ich ja nichtmal am ST 

aber ein kurzer Vorbau muss es wohl sein, werde mal folgende Kombis testen Syntace DFCarbon 31.8 in 630mm breite mit dem Force 119 in 75mm und 6 Grad oder dem Force 109 in 60mm und ebenfalls 6 Grad.

Alternative wäre noch der Thomson X4.


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. September 2009)

Hey Fuzz ich fahr den 75 er Superforce mit Vector Carbon Lenker , kürzer würde ich nicht nehmen und länger auch nicht


----------



## fuzzball (22. September 2009)

danke  denke auch, dass das mit den 75mm passt; den Vector Carbon fahr ich am ST, fürs AM (auch wenn ich gehauen werde) überlege ich einen Flat zu montieren, werds mal ausprobieren.


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. September 2009)

Den F109 gibts im übrigen nicht sonst wäre er schon mein


----------



## fuzzball (22. September 2009)

und was ist mit dem http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1687?? oder meintest du den gibts nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (22. September 2009)

Im Handel gibts den noch nicht


----------



## fuzzball (22. September 2009)

achso na dann, bei mir dauerts ja noch


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. September 2009)

Hab mir die Kurbel hier geholt und will den Bashguard wechseln. Allerdings weiß ich nicht womit ich die vier goldenen Schrauben lösen kann, sieht genauso aus wie ein Torx aber der ist zu dünn?!


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. September 2009)

Vielzahn mein Freund Vielzahn , hats in jedem Rätschsatz


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. September 2009)

Dank dir, dann muss ich mal schauen ob ich zu Hause so was habe


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Vielzahn mein Freund Vielzahn , hats in jedem Rätschsatz



Quatsch, isn 30 Torks oda so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (22. September 2009)

hätte auch Torx gesagt....


----------



## acid-driver (22. September 2009)

also bei ner xt ist es der 30er torx. warum sollte das bei der saint anders sein?


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. September 2009)

Vielzahn heißt Torx bei mir


----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2009)

Aber der Torx ist doch zu dünn...


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6362230]Hab mir die Kurbel hier geholt und will den Bashguard wechseln. Allerdings weiß ich nicht womit ich die vier goldenen Schrauben lösen kann, sieht genauso aus wie ein Torx aber der ist zu dünn?!






[/quote]

Bekomm ich dann den Saint bashguard?

Antwort als PN


----------



## followupup (23. September 2009)

mannnn  Baustop am Helius, Gabel noch nicht da, aber dafür ne Frage an Euch 
Die Schrauben die an dem "Dämpfer-aufnahme-sicherungs-transport-blech" dran waren, sind gleichzeitig meine richtigen Dämpferschrauben 

danke


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. September 2009)

followupup schrieb:


> mannnn  Baustop am Helius, Gabel noch nicht da, aber dafür ne Frage an Euch
> Die Schrauben die an dem "Dämpfer-aufnahme-sicherungs-transport-blech" dran waren, sind gleichzeitig meine richtigen Dämpferschrauben
> 
> danke



ja, sind Maschinenbauschrauben laut Falco


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. September 2009)

Passen 2,5er Muddy Mary ins Helius AM ???


----------



## followupup (23. September 2009)

prima danke fibbs


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. September 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Passen 2,5er Muddy Mary ins Helius AM ???



Ja aber dreht nicht mehr wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ja aber dreht nicht mehr wirklich



Oh doch. Schleift halt ein bisschen am Sitzrohr. DJT fährt das so (manchmal).


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. September 2009)

Wenn Du nicht gerade leicht bist und mit etwas mehr Druck fahren musst schleift es auch an der Kettenstrebe


----------



## fuzzball (24. September 2009)

noch ein Frage an die Experten (), gibt es fürs AM einen Tuningkit, was leichtere Achsen, Lager,etc (Titan und Keramik) umfasst. Sowas gabs bevor das RC eingeführt wurde fürs CC, nur gibt es das generell noch und speziell fürs AM? Hab von einem Ion mit einem solchem Tuning Kit gelesen.


----------



## softbiker (24. September 2009)

Kann ich eine 10mm Steckachsnabe in meinen normalen Schnellspannaufnahmen fahren?

So eine hier 

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_106_755_205&products_id=3405&osCsid=554b9c1f6a1137f640bebbe8c5744f7c


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2009)

klaro kannst du das

dazu noch einen DT RWS Spanner oder einen Schraubachse von Alutech

fertig is das bombenstabile Hinterrad

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components2009/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt.aspx

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0164799585938454&AnbieterID=8538


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> noch ein Frage an die Experten (), gibt es fürs AM einen Tuningkit, was leichtere Achsen, Lager,etc (Titan und Keramik) umfasst. Sowas gabs bevor das RC eingeführt wurde fürs CC, nur gibt es das generell noch und speziell fürs AM? Hab von einem Ion mit einem solchem Tuning Kit gelesen.




So weit ich weiß nicht . Aaaber da hats ne Menge wo mann sparen kann. Die Ausfaller sind mit 6 Stahl Torx Schrauben befestigt(kannst welche aus Ti für die Scheiben nehmen ) Alle Zughalter Klips also 6 an der Zahl ebenfalls mit Stahlschrauben. Die Bolzen für den Dämpfer sind ebenfalls aus Stahl.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2009)

manch einer kommt nie davon weg... es is wie´ne sucht.


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. September 2009)

Is wien Alki der Moncherie sieht  egal wie klein es wird konsumiert.


----------



## fuzzball (24. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß nicht . Aaaber da hats ne Menge wo mann sparen kann. Die Ausfaller sind mit 6 Stahl Torx Schrauben befestigt(kannst welche aus Ti für die Scheiben nehmen ) Alle Zughalter Klips also 6 an der Zahl ebenfalls mit Stahlschrauben. Die Bolzen für den Dämpfer sind ebenfalls aus Stahl.



ich finds auch Schade, und billiger Gewicht am Bike sparen kann man nicht mehr.
Muss vielleicht mal anrufen/vorbeifahren und den Jungs (Bikeshop) auf die Nerven gehen bis die das für mich bestellen; das es das bei Nicolai gibt ist mir bekannt, wie dieses Bike zeigt:



http://nicolai-colors.blogspot.com/ - komplett mit modifizierten Parts bestückt: Keramikachsen, konfektionierte Titanschrauben, Synthetik-Lager
auf die Rock Schrott Parts kann ich verzichten den Rest (Achsen und Lager) hätte ich aber doch gerne fürs AM.


PS. Ansonsten muss ich mich vielleicht doch noch nach Alternativen umschauen ala Intense Uzzi VP, dass wiegt mit Fox DHX Air 3.25kg und es gibt leichtere Achsen und Lager zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (24. September 2009)

O.K. Dann wirds ne Hope Pro II in 135/10mm true-axle.

Was fürne Felge für Tour/freeride? Bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. September 2009)

ZTR Flow


----------



## Kontragonist (24. September 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> O.K. Dann wirds ne Hope Pro II in 135/10mm true-axle.
> 
> Was fürne Felge für Tour/freeride? Bitte um Vorschläge



DT Swiss FR 600 vielleicht?
Ich ziehe sie für ein Helius AFR in Erwägung, das allerdings mehr in Richtung Freeride als in Richtung Tour aufgebaut werden soll  wenn mir jetzt nicht jemand abrät 

Mit 3-fach Speichenkreuzung, Competition Speichen, ProLock Nippeln und Hope Pro II Naben soll der Satz laut Whizz-Wheels Konfigurator 2.131 g wiegen und 535 Euro kosten. Im Vergleich zu Deemax (weiterhin interessant) klingt das für mich nach einem Jawoll 

Ansonsten Hab ich mir noch die Mavic EX 729 und die EX 721 angesehen, aber die sind schwerer, also 

Kommentare willommen!
Jo


----------



## zuspät (24. September 2009)

hmm die en 321 oder 521? oder den dt e2200 aber ob die farbe passt?


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. September 2009)

Sun Ringle MTX 31 ( 29 ) 
Super Optik u. macht alles mit


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2009)

hat mal einer ein bild von der nicolai 135/12-steckachse? gewicht?

gibts da ne light-version von ner rock shox maxle achse für 135/12 und meine lyrik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (25. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat mal einer ein bild von der nicolai 135/12-steckachse? gewicht?



Hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/313780 und hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/313780
sieht man die Steckachse, allerdings nur im eingebauten Zustand.

Gewicht hatten wir schonmal ... such such ... 54g (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6268302&postcount=688)
Die Maxle wiegt 104g, aber das weisst Du ja selbst (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6111348&postcount=123).



kroiterfee schrieb:


> gibts da ne light-version von ner rock shox maxle achse für 135/12 und meine lyrik?



Keine Ahnung, hab' nur ne Reba mit der Maxle Light gefunden. Aber soweit ich weiss, ist die Light-Version fuer den Einsatz im XC-Bereich gedacht, nicht fuer grobe Sachen.


----------



## Kontragonist (25. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> () gibts da ne light-version von ner rock shox maxle achse für 135/12 und meine lyrik?



Bei bike-components.de bieten sie zumindest eine "Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step Air Disc only Gabel Maxle Lite Modell 2010" an.

Eine "Rock Shox Maxle Lite Steckachse 20mm" gibs auch. Das sollte doch an die hauseigene Gabel passen, oder?

Sie haben übrigens auch die Tora mit Maxle Lite, und das ist ja nicht wirklich eine XC-Gabel 

Die HR-Maxle haben sie aber nur in gewöhnlich mit dem Maß 12/135 mm.

*Gleiches Thema in die andere Richtung:
*
Kann ich in die Tora auch eine "normale" Steckachse reinschrauben? Und hats da was, das signifikant unter den ca. 145 g der Maxle liegt?

Die Achse von Nicolai, krieg ich die nur mit Maulschlüssel/Nuss auf, oder ist da auch ein Beikommen mit dem Inbus am Multitool? Sieht auf den Bildern so aus als ob ja, aber ich bin nicht sicher 

Gruß
Jo


----------



## some.body (25. September 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Eine "Rock Shox Maxle Lite Steckachse 20mm" gibâs auch. Das sollte doch an die hauseigene Gabel passen, oder?



Stimmt, das Ding heisst "Maxle Lite" nicht Light.




Kontragonist schrieb:


> Die Achse von Nicolai, krieg ich die nur mit MaulschlÃ¼ssel/Nuss auf, oder ist da auch ein Beikommen mit dem Inbus am Multitool? Sieht auf den Bildern so aus als ob ja, aber ich bin nicht sicher â¦
> 
> GruÃ
> Jo



Ja, geht auch problemlos mit dem Inbus am Multitool - allerdings nicht, wenn Du die Steckachse zuvor mit einer Nuss zugeknallt hast  Aber so heftig soll man das Teil ja eh nicht anziehen.


----------



## AustRico (25. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat mal einer ein bild von der nicolai 135/12-steckachse? gewicht?
> ....



Ich glaube, ich hab es schon mal gepostet - hier nochmal:


----------



## BOSTAD (25. September 2009)

1. Was kostet ein neuer Hinterbau fürs AM +Pulver?
2. Was kostet es einen Rahmen richten zu lassen?


----------



## acmatze (25. September 2009)

und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind:
Was kostet ein neuer Hinterbau fürs FR ohne Pulver?


----------



## kroiterfee (25. September 2009)

die fragen wolltet ihr lieber via email an nicolai stellen. das weiss doch hier keiner.


----------



## haha (25. September 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind:
> Was kostet ein neuer Hinterbau fürs FR ohne Pulver?



kettenstrebe ca. 240
druckstreben je ca. 80 euro
preise sind fürs helius dh, da wird sich nicht viel geändert haben. viel moos halt


----------



## acmatze (25. September 2009)

ok, dankeschön schonmal


----------



## fuzzball (25. September 2009)

noch eine Frage,vielleicht hat das jemand schonmal gemacht  besteht die Möglichkeit, ein AM mit einem Tretlager für ein BB30 Innenlager bei N zu bestellen?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. September 2009)

frag den Vaddi...

äh ich meine Kalle


----------



## c_w (26. September 2009)

Hat gerade jemand den 2007er Katalog zur Hand und kann kurz sagen, ob damals schon die max. Gabeleinbaulänge 520 mm war? Ich find meinen Katalog gerade auf anhieb nicht.


----------



## dantist (26. September 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Hat gerade jemand den 2007er Katalog zur Hand und kann kurz sagen, ob damals schon die max. Gabeleinbaulänge 520 mm war? Ich find meinen Katalog gerade auf anhieb nicht.



Für welchen Rahmen musst du die max. Einbauhöhe wissen?


----------



## c_w (26. September 2009)

Ach Gott, da stand ich wohl was neben mir, als ich das gepostet habe *g*
Aber steht ja links unter meinem Namen, Helius CC ;-)


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2009)

du meins bestimmt das andere Links


----------



## c_w (27. September 2009)

Hab nebenbei den 2007er Katalog gefunden, und entweder bin ich blind oder da steht die Einbauhöhe nciht drin *grübel*
Mal angenommen, die Einbauhöhe war damals schon 520 mm, es gab doch mal ne Ansage von Falco, ob da gewisse Toleranzen von Seiten Nicolais bestehen, richtig? Die Revelation XX hat nämlich wohl 521 mm +/- 5 mm *ugly* ;-)


----------



## HyperH (27. September 2009)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Nuke Proof Warhead ST Steuersatz gemacht?


----------



## dantist (27. September 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Hab nebenbei den 2007er Katalog gefunden, und entweder bin ich blind oder da steht die Einbauhöhe nciht drin *grübel*
> Mal angenommen, die Einbauhöhe war damals schon 520 mm, es gab doch mal ne Ansage von Falco, ob da gewisse Toleranzen von Seiten Nicolais bestehen, richtig? Die Revelation XX hat nämlich wohl 521 mm +/- 5 mm *ugly* ;-)



Laut Katalog ist die max. Einbauhöhe 520 mm. Steht auf der Seite, auf welcher das Helius CC Travel vorgestellt wird. Der 2007er Katalog hat ja keine Seitennummern, nur eine Markierung. Die Infos stehen bei 5.251 mm.


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. September 2009)

Sind die 2 Zughalter Klips die man nahe am Steuerrohr anbringt nicht mehr 
nötig beim AM ? 

Meins hat zwar die Bohrungen aber die sind voll mit Pulver und die Klips hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Sind die 2 Zughalter Klips die man nahe am Steuerrohr anbringt nicht mehr
> nötig beim AM ?
> 
> Meins hat zwar die Bohrungen aber die sind voll mit Pulver und die Klips hab ich auch nicht.



Hab meine auf Nachfrage kostenlos nachgeliefert bekommen.


----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2009)

apropo Zugführung, kann man eigentlich noch die alte bestellen? Sprich Schaltwerk und HR Bremse unterm Oberrohr über die Druckstreben und Umwerfer unterm Unterrohr.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

bei den alten modellen wie dem helius fr sicher...


----------



## Kontragonist (28. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> apropo Zugführung, kann man eigentlich noch die alte bestellen? Sprich Schaltwerk und HR Bremse unterm Oberrohr über die Druckstreben und Umwerfer unterm Unterrohr.



Ich will doch schwer hoffen, dass N auf persönliche Wünsche bei der Zugverlegung eingeht! Ich möchte nämlich (wenns dann so weit ist) am AFR gerne Bremsleitung, RD- und HS-Zug parallel unter dem Unterrohr verlegt haben. Oder spricht irgend was dagegen?


----------



## BOSTAD (28. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Sind die 2 Zughalter Klips die man nahe am Steuerrohr anbringt nicht mehr
> nötig beim AM ?
> 
> Meins hat zwar die Bohrungen aber die sind voll mit Pulver und die Klips hab ich auch nicht.



Jo das ist wohl üblich war bei mir das selbe. Habe sie aber auch kostenfrei nachgeliefert bekommen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. September 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand die verschiedenen Dämpfereinstellungen an einem ION ST erklären. Am besten eine Zeichnung. Und gibt es verschiedene Umlenkhebel bzw. vordere Dämpferaufnahmen, damit man alle Einstellungen fahren kann ohne Kollision?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (28. September 2009)

THX für die Antworten


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand die verschiedenen Dämpfereinstellungen an einem ION ST erklären. Am besten eine Zeichnung. Und gibt es verschiedene Umlenkhebel bzw. vordere Dämpferaufnahmen, damit man alle Einstellungen fahren kann ohne Kollision?



steht da im tech sheet nx zu drin? prüf das erstmal!


so party people: da in lübbrechtsen mal wiede rkeiner ans telefon geht:

was kostet denn die nicolai - 135/12 steckachse?


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> so party people: da in lübbrechtsen mal wiede rkeiner ans telefon geht:
> 
> was kostet denn die nicolai - 135/12 steckachse?



würde mich auch einmal interessieren.
Lagerbestand gleich mit abfragen, bei meiner AM Bestellung hatten die Jungs nämlich keine mehr ...

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

ich klingel da morgen nochmal durch und frag dann gleich den lagerbestand ab.


----------



## schnellerseller (28. September 2009)

Mein 22mm Steuersatz ist noch nicht geliefert, kann ich meinen alten 10mm Einbauen und wenigstens auf "normalen" Waldwegen fahren!? Dürfte ja nichts passieren wenn ich übles Gelände erstmal meide oder!?


----------



## dreamdeep (28. September 2009)

Willst Du dir das echt antun? Das aus und einpressen tut dem Steuerrohr auch nicht so besonders gut. Falls der neue Steuersatz ein etwas größere Toleranz als der aktuelle hat, sitzt der neue eventuell nicht richtig. Wenn es sich nur um ein paar Tage handelt, würde ich lieber warten.


----------



## AustRico (28. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> im neuen "Order Generator" kann man Ersatzteilpreise abfragen.
> => Steckachse EUR 32,99


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

cool! danke. der preis ist ok.


----------



## schnellerseller (29. September 2009)

Ok, danke! ...


----------



## HyperH (29. September 2009)

Hallo,
ist ein Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 für das Helius FR zu empfehlen? Bin am überlegen mir einen zuzulegen. Momentan ist ein Fox VAN R verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (29. September 2009)

falco sagt, dass das helius fr mit luftdämpfern nicht harmoniert.


----------



## Kontragonist (29. September 2009)

Was soll der Quatsch  Ich will den Fox DHX 5.0 AIR im AFR (+ Totem Solo Air = AFAIR ). Der Dämpfer soll doch  hab ich glaubich mal in der Freeride gelesen  einem Coil-Dämpfer in fast nichts nachstehen. Und ich will die rund 320 g Gewichtsvorteil des Luftdämpfers mitnehmen. Ich bin in meiner Teile-Liste gerade so schön bei theoretischen 15,7 kg.

Vlt. versteh ich ja was falsch (absolut nicht ausgeschlossen) aber wenn Einbaulänge und Hub identisch sind und das Ansprechverhalten auf ähnliche oder gar gleichwertige weise einstellbar ist, dann ist das Medium doch von absolut nachrangiger Bedeutung. Solange es nicht um 3-Meter-Drops ins Flat geht, bei dehnen der Dämpfer möglicherweise seiner Puste verlustig geht 

Belehrungen sind willkommen!

Gruß
Jo


----------



## kroiterfee (29. September 2009)

ich rede vom fr. nicht vom afr!


----------



## Kontragonist (29. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich rede vom fr. nicht vom afr!



Schon klar  aber ich nehm an, dass für das AFR ähnliche Bedingungen gelten, da im Order Generator auch dafür kein Luftdämpfer angeboten wird und der Erfinder ja der selbe ist 

Am besten streite ich mich wahrscheinlich mit den Nicolistas persönlich, wenn es ans bestellen geht  da sind noch andere Sonderwünsche offen wie z.B. FR-Gussets 

Aber um auf das Luftdämpfer-Problem zurückzukommen: mit meiner Theorie zur Dämpfer-Kompatibilität liege ich doch nicht falsch, oder?


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. September 2009)

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Testmaen (29. September 2009)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Luftdämpfer im AFR "recht gut" funktioniert, da die Dämpferanlenkung linearer aussieht, als beim FR.

Vielleicht auch mal den Manitou Evolver ISX-6 in Betracht ziehen, der soll auch recht gut sein...


----------



## Kontragonist (29. September 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Luftdämpfer im AFR "recht gut" funktioniert, da die Dämpferanlenkung linearer aussieht, als beim FR.
> 
> Vielleicht auch mal den Manitou Evolver ISX-6 in Betracht ziehen, der soll auch recht gut sein...



Danke Testmaen: Sieht ja abgefahren aus, das Ding  Aber ist wohl nicht in den passenden Maßen erhältlich  zumindest soweit ich das auf die Schnelle prüfen konnte.

Schade, ist nämlich ein Hingucker  gucke:


----------



## Testmaen (29. September 2009)

Es gibt ihn aber in den AFR-Dimensionen 222x70mm. Der Dämpfer scheint bei deutschen Online-Shops nicht sonderlich beliebt zu sein, hatte auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden.

*Hier* gibt es ihn und auch (zur Zeit) "einigermaßen" preiswert.


----------



## Kontragonist (29. September 2009)

Ah, der 4. übliche Verdächtige 

Danke für die Mühen! Das Gerät bleibt auf alle Fälle mal in der engeren Auswahl 

Gruß
jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (29. September 2009)

ich bin selbst den monarch 4.2 im helius fr gefahren. eigentlich top. wenn er seinen luftdruck hält...sonst würde ich ihn für leichte fahrer immer einem stahlfederdämpfer vorziehen...


----------



## kroiterfee (30. September 2009)

ich bin mit meinem vivid mehr als zufrieden...  

trennung


die schrauben am rado-schaltauge sind quasi dieselben wie die für die disc-aufnahmen? hab meinen torx-schraubendreher verlegt und kann somit keine längenbestimmung durchführen


----------



## Mythilos (30. September 2009)

Werde mir eine neue Bremse kaufen.
Tendiere stark zur Elixir CR.

Was mich wundert, die wird immer mit 185/185 angegeben, was mich ja bei den Bremsscheiben auf Avid festlegen würde. Ich möchte aber die Windcutter Alligator montieren. Funktioniert das ohne Einschränkungen?
Brauche ich dann andere Adapter? (Gabel 2009 Talas, 2010er Hinterbau Helius AC)


----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2009)

Avid hat immer 185mm Scheiben. Wenn Du 180mm fahren möchtest, brauchst Du Adapter für 180mm z.B. von Shimano, die Avid Adapter passen dann nicht. Die Beläge stehen sonst leicht über die Scheibe hinaus und schleifen sich an dieser Stelle nicht ab. 
Ausser das Du dadurch weniger Bremsleistung hast, kann es im schlimmsten Fall passieren, dass die Beläge irgendwann mit dem entstehenden Grat aufeinanderstossen anstatt gegen die Scheibe zu drücken und so die Bremse versagt.


----------



## Mythilos (30. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Avid hat immer 185mm Scheiben. Wenn Du 180mm fahren möchtest, brauchst Du Adapter für 180mm z.B. von Shimano, die Avid Adapter passen dann nicht. Die Beläge stehen sonst leicht über die Scheibe hinaus und schleifen sich an dieser Stelle nicht ab.
> Im schlimmsten Fall kann es passieren, dass die Beläge irgendwann mit dem entstehenden Grat aufeinanderstossen anstatt gegen die Scheibe zu drücken und so die Bremse versagt.



Aha, also gehts! Lösung: die passenden Adapter für 180er! Shimano passt also?!

VORN
HINTEN


----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Aha, also gehts! Lösung: die passenden Adapter für 180er! Shimano passt also?!



Ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

bin schwer am überlegen n dh rad fuer nächste saison aufzubauen, und das ion gefällt mir schon richtig gut.... meine frage, wo kann ich denn am besten mal wegen der groesse schauen. bin 185, steh aber auf den s rahmen =) .... wäre halt doof, wennich mit den knien anstoß.... naja m waere auch ok..... aber wenn ich L brauch.... dann halt L .... nur mal draufsitzen waere gut....

ich komme aus m saarland... also naehe ffm oder so waere schon ok..  oder koeln  oder sowas... nur mehr als 3h fahren waere mir n bisl viel...... jmd ne idee?

gruß,
tobi


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Oktober 2009)

> die schrauben am rado-schaltauge sind quasi dieselben wie die für die disc-aufnahmen? hab meinen torx-schraubendreher verlegt und kann somit keine längenbestimmung durchführen



*push*

please reply!


----------



## fuzzball (1. Oktober 2009)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin schwer am überlegen n dh rad fuer nächste saison aufzubauen, und das ion gefällt mir schon richtig gut.... meine frage, wo kann ich denn am besten mal wegen der groesse schauen. bin 185, steh aber auf den s rahmen =) .... wäre halt doof, wennich mit den knien anstoß.... naja m waere auch ok..... aber wenn ich L brauch.... dann halt L .... nur mal draufsitzen waere gut....
> 
> ...



hi, fahr bei 1,80 ein Helius ST auch in S passt 
die ganzen Testcenter Händler findest du hier http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.com/
In Frankfurt kann ich dir meine Local Dealer die Jungs von Mainbike http://www.mainbike.de/ empfehlen, allerdings haben die meines Wissens nach kein Ion da, aber einfach mal anrufen, vielleicht können sie kurzfristig eins besorgen. Ansonsten gibt es noch Hibike und Bike it Easy zirka 15/ 50km nördlich von Frankfurt.


----------



## c_w (1. Oktober 2009)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin schwer am überlegen n dh rad fuer nächste saison aufzubauen, und das ion gefällt mir schon richtig gut.... meine frage, wo kann ich denn am besten mal wegen der groesse schauen. bin 185, steh aber auf den s rahmen =) .... wäre halt doof, wennich mit den knien anstoß.... naja m waere auch ok..... aber wenn ich L brauch.... dann halt L .... nur mal draufsitzen waere gut....
> 
> ...



http://www.wurzelpassage.de/
Mal den Guru fragen, ob er ein ION da hat... sind ja nur 150 km von dir.

Ansonsten:
http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.com/
Händler durchtelefonieren...

Ansonsten... frag mal im ION Thread, wer nicht zu weit von dir weg wohnt ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> *push*
> 
> please reply!



Vielleicht hilft dir bei Deiner Frage nach den Torxschrauben, dieses Posting weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6266698&postcount=680


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Oktober 2009)

danke!


----------



## spaceschleim (1. Oktober 2009)

vielen dank!


----------



## obim (3. Oktober 2009)

a bisserl OT, weils pressiert (es geht immerhin um mein AM und das Wochenende!):

neues Laufrad, Schrauben für die Bremsscheibe (200er, Code)
wiederverwendbar: ja/nein?

Mit Loctite?

Was beachten?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ein bisschen Locktite ran und mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment anziehen. Fertig!


----------



## acid-driver (3. Oktober 2009)

du meinst die 6 bremsscheibenschrauben?

klar kannst du die wiederverwenden. n tröpchen loctite drauf und gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (3. Oktober 2009)

Wochenende gerettet dank nils & acid! - Merci!


----------



## v09 (4. Oktober 2009)

n'abend. Was fahrt ihr so für Steuersätze? Hab ein Helius FR und Argon FR und schon zwei (Steuersätze) bei mittlwerer Beanspruchung gesemmelt - waren Ritchey und CrankBrothers.

Danke für sachdienliche Hinweise die zu langlebigeren Modellen führen.

Grüße
V09


----------



## acid-driver (4. Oktober 2009)

reset oder acros. 

acros fahre ich selber, wenn ich mir dann irgendwann mal mein nicolai leisten kann, kommt ein reset rein...


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Oktober 2009)

v09 schrieb:


> n'abend. Was fahrt ihr so für Steuersätze? Hab ein Helius FR und Argon FR und schon zwei (Steuersätze) bei mittlwerer Beanspruchung gesemmelt - waren Ritchey und CrankBrothers.
> 
> Danke für sachdienliche Hinweise die zu langlebigeren Modellen führen.
> 
> ...




die erfüllen beide nicht die mindesteinpresstiefe! 

bei den steuersätzen empfehle ich: reset!


----------



## v09 (4. Oktober 2009)

ok...und wie wäre ein Chris King im Vergleich zu Reset ?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2009)

Wegen der Einpresstiefe kommt dann nur das Steelset in Frage und das ist unnötig schwer. Die CK Steuersätze sind aufgrund des fehlenden Klemmkonus nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Besonders bei langhubigen Gabel mit Aluschaft, können Spuren/Riefen am Steuerrohr auftreten.

Ausser Reset und Acros, bleibt da nicht mehr so viel bewehrtes übrig.


----------



## obim (4. Oktober 2009)

Steuersatz: Reset und gut is!


----------



## v09 (5. Oktober 2009)

Gut, dann kann ich wohl nicht anders als einen von Reset zu nehmen;-)

Habt ihr noch einen unwiederstehlichen Tip für eine Vorderradnabe (Schnellspanner)? Meine White Ind. ist auch feddisch. 

Gruss
v09


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Oktober 2009)

schnellspanner oder 20mm steckachse? 


ach egal: chris king ist hier state of the art.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich bin mit dem acros mehr als zufrieden, er macht auch optisch und verarbeitungstechnisch einen sehr guten eindruck.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Oktober 2009)

chris12 schrieb:


> ich bin mit dem acros mehr als zufrieden, er macht auch optisch und verarbeitungstechnisch einen sehr guten eindruck.



Ich mit meinem auch. Mit 126g der leichteste Steuersatz mit 22mm Einpresstiefe. Ist durchaus eine gute Alternative zu Reset:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/382658


----------



## HyperH (5. Oktober 2009)

chris12 schrieb:


> ich bin mit dem acros mehr als zufrieden, er macht auch optisch und verarbeitungstechnisch einen sehr guten eindruck.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## fuzzball (5. Oktober 2009)

chris12 schrieb:


> ich bin mit dem acros mehr als zufrieden, er macht auch optisch und verarbeitungstechnisch einen sehr guten eindruck.



me too (.75 Acros 20/12) und wichtig billiger und leichter als CK


----------



## v09 (5. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die guten Infos....werd' mir die Acros Sachen abhängen. Passen dann zusammen auch besser ins Gesamtbild.


----------



## Kontragonist (6. Oktober 2009)

Weiß hier jemand, am besten aus eigener Erfahrung, wie das bei N mit den *Dormant-Farben* ist? Nicht die Autoscooter-Glitter-Farben, sondern welche mit dezentem Metallic-Effekt.
Geht das nur mit einigen wenigen Tönen (z.B. den RAL-Perl-Farben) oder wird das Glitzerpulver individuell vor Ort angemischt?
Mir schwebt ein RAL 2005 Leuchtorange mit Metallic-Effekt vor  wenn das geht, wird man die Farbe bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung _hören_ können 

Gruß
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (6. Oktober 2009)

Dormant-Farben dürfen in Deutschland nicht mehr verarbeitet werden.

Nicolai hat die Dormant-Farben seit letzter Saison schon aus der Palette genommen.


----------



## haha (6. Oktober 2009)

mein helius DH hat nen neuen dämpfer verdient. problem: einbaulänge 210mm
wer von euch kennt einen dämpfer auf dhx 5.0 niveau, der diese EB hat?
hab schon gut rumgesucht, aber immer nur welche in 216 gefunden.
stahlfeder solls natürlich sein. danke


----------



## Kontragonist (6. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Dormant-Farben dürfen in Deutschland nicht mehr verarbeitet werden.
> Nicolai hat die Dormant-Farben seit letzter Saison schon aus der Palette genommen.



Das hab ich davon, alte Kataloge zu welzen 
Aaahrrr  ...
Uhuhuhuuu 

Gibt's Alternativen? Disco-Glitter-Flakes in ganz fein z.B.  oder darf das auch nicht mehr sein?

Die "Perl" Farben aus der RAL-Pallette sind aber nicht von dieser Auflage betroffen, oder? Perlenzian wär ja auch ganz witzig ...


----------



## Kontragonist (6. Oktober 2009)

uups: Doppelpost ... wie das ?!?


----------



## Kontragonist (6. Oktober 2009)

haha schrieb:


> mein helius DH hat nen neuen dämpfer verdient. problem: einbaulänge 210mm
> wer von euch kennt einen dämpfer auf dhx 5.0 niveau, der diese EB hat?
> hab schon gut rumgesucht, aber immer nur welche in 216 gefunden.
> stahlfeder solls natürlich sein. danke



Wenn du's dir leisten kannst, könntest du das Bos S** Toy in Betracht ziehen. Da wirst du u.A. nach benötigter Einbaulänge und Hub gefragt und kriegst einen Dämpfer der genau zu dir und deinem Raderl passt. Und farblich würde sich das frivole Spielzeug auch hervorragend in dein roh/rotes Helius einfügen


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Oktober 2009)

geht der 216er vivid 5.1 nicht auch? wegen 6 mm....


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Oktober 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Mir schwebt ein RAL 2005 Leuchtorange mit Metallic-Effekt vor â wenn das geht, wird man die Farbe bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung _hÃ¶ren_ kÃ¶nnen



haha    bei deinen farbvorlieben  kÃ¶nnten wir beste freunde werden.


----------



## zuspät (6. Oktober 2009)

@kontragonist:so in etwa?



hab mein marin so lacken lassen (siehe meine videos)


----------



## Kontragonist (6. Oktober 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> @kontragonist:so in etwa?
> Anhang anzeigen 173573
> hab mein marin so lacken lassen (siehe meine videos)



Wow, ich bin blind. Hättest du ein bild im freien bei schönem Wetter gemacht, wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch taub  aber ich mag's luat 

Ich fürchte nur, dass Nicolai das nicht von Haus aus so liefern kann ...



kroiterfee schrieb:


> haha    bei deinen farbvorlieben  könnten wir beste freunde werden.


Dann können wir ja zusammen mit zuspät ein Triumvirat der Farboffensive bilden 

Wenn ich keinen Perleffekt bekommen kann, weiche ich vlt. auf ein 2-fach Dizzy Camou aus: Leuchtorange als Grundton mit Leuchtrot oder Leuchtgelb Dizzy-Gewische ...

Aber das gehört hier gar nicht mehr her. Sorry für's Geschwätz ...


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Oktober 2009)

dann ist das was für dich. meine geplante helius-farbe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (7. Oktober 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn du's dir leisten kannst, könntest du das Bos S** Toy in Betracht ziehen. Da wirst du u.A. nach benötigter Einbaulänge und Hub gefragt und kriegst einen Dämpfer der genau zu dir und deinem Raderl passt. Und farblich würde sich das frivole Spielzeug auch hervorragend in dein roh/rotes Helius einfügen



ah, genau.. an den hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. mal sehen, ob sich da ne gute günstige quelle findet.
@kroiter: 216 geht gerade noch, ist aber halt nicht optimal. hab bis vor kurzem nen 216er 5th drin gehabt, und ihn einfach ein loch weiter unten eingehängt. da gabs von irgend nem user mal ne durchrechnung, in wie weit sich der federweg durch die dämpferlänge beeinflussen lässt und in wie weit sich das mehr an länge ausgleichen lässt. finds leider nicht mehr, ich glaube er hat ein blaues helius dh mit selbstgedrehten steuersatz gefahren..


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2009)

bitte um schnelle antwort, da ich die bohrmaschine schon in de rhand habe:


wenn ich von unten in das innenlagergehäuse ein loch bohre mit 2mm durchmesser, geht dann die garantie flöten?


nach einer tour im regen hab ich wasser im rahmen und das soll ja wieder raus laufen können.


----------



## whigger (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen JA! Denn wenn was nachträglich bricht und Dir einer die Bohrmaschinen-Aktion nachweisen kann, dann ist sicher die Garantie flöten!


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Oktober 2009)

Jegliche Veränderung am Rahmen hat einen Garantieverfall zur Folge


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2009)

waaaas... wegen einem 2mm loch an einer unwichtigen stelle... ich ruf den meister mal persönlich an was er dazu sagt.

edit: mist, muss erst handy laden.


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> waaaas... wegen einem 2mm loch an einer unwichtigen stelle... ich ruf den meister mal persönlich an was er dazu sagt.
> 
> edit: mist, muss erst handy laden.



Ich meine im AC-Thread gelesen zu haben, dass jemand das schon mit Ablaufloch bestellt hat. Leg aber erstmal die Bohrmaschine weg und lad dein Telefon 

In der Zwischenzeit solltest du das Wasser loswerden, indem du die Sattelstütze entfernst und den Pott auf den Kopf stellst. Auf diese weise bin ich kürzlich unverhofft zu Winterberger Waschwasser gekommen 
 oder ist beim Nicolai das Lagergehäuse rings rum zu?

Memo an mich: AFR mit Ablauf im Lagerhaus bestellen.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Ablaufloch lässt sich auf jeden Fall so bestellen. Selbst bohren wurde ich auch lassen. 

Habe am Wochenende auch reichlich Wasser aus dem Tretlager entfernt. In der Regel macht das nichts, das Tretlager selbst ist ja gedichtet. Mein nächstes hat aber trotzdem ein Ablaufloch


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2009)

hm also wenns auch mit ablaufloch bestellbar sollte das kein problem sein. ich ruf kalle mal an...

edit: keiner mehr da. dann eben morgen.


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Oktober 2009)

Nix da, mit keiner mehr da, da wird nur noch alle 2 gefühlte Tage ans Telefon gegangen. 
Warte es lieber ab Kroiter. Es ist zwar nicht bei N so, aber bei anderen Herstellern verlierst du sogar manchmal die Garantie, wenn du die Namensaufkleber der Herstellerfirma entfernst. 

Lass es doch löchern, wenn du deine Augenkrebsfarbe auftragen lässt , solange kannste es ja mal auf den Kopp stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (7. Oktober 2009)

wie schafft ihr das eigentlich, dass wasser in den rahmen kommt? ich als leidenschaftlicher regen und schlamm bikeschänder hatte noch nix drin.. 
oder haben die neuen -N- irgendwelche körperöffnungen, die nicht ganz dicht halten?


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Oktober 2009)

haha schrieb:


> wie schafft ihr das eigentlich, dass wasser in den rahmen kommt? ich als leidenschaftlicher regen und schlamm bikeschänder hatte noch nix drin..
> oder haben die neuen -N- irgendwelche körperöffnungen, die nicht ganz dicht halten?




Also bei mir kam auch Wasser raus, als ich letzten Winter mal das Tretlager rausgebaut hab. Die Aktion hier war da schon nen gutes Jahr alt, ich weiss nicht wie lang sich die Suppe da drin hält...






(Wenn mans auf den Kopf stellt fließt doch alles durchs Unterrohr ins Steuerrohr...)


----------



## haha (7. Oktober 2009)

uhh, tut fast weh dein -N- so tief im wasser zu sehen. meins wurde mir mal entwendet, angestellt wurde das gleiche nur mit ner rampe, ohne dass ich was davon gewusst habe. böses erwachen kam dann, als ich unter die vorspanndeckel geschaut habe:


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Oktober 2009)

Ihr könnt doch einfach Somat 7 in die Sattelstange stecken, da rostet und verkalkt nix, das hat sogar Siemens bestätigt


----------



## fuzzball (7. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUl6YVYex58"]YouTube - Dieter BÃ¼rgy - Lochfrass (Calgon Werbespot)[/ame]
wohl auch Nicolaies


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2009)

ich vermute ganz einfach es es sich hier bei weniger um regenwasser denn um kondenswasser handelt. aber das mitm pulvern ist ne gute idee. dann bekommt der rahmen dann ein loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (7. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> (Wenn mans auf den Kopf stellt fließt doch alles durchs Unterrohr ins Steuerrohr...)



Wenn man das Rad vorne hochhebt und quasi aus dem Stand um die Hinterradachse dreht, läuft die Brühe aus dem Sitzrohr, noch bevor du es so weit gedreht hast, dass es irgendwo anders hinfließen kann.

Aber das ist nicht die Schwierigkeit. Wie weiß man, dass Wasser im Rahmen ist? Der ist ja nicht aus Glas. Ich hab's erst gemerkt, als mir die Brühe beim schrauben über die Pantoffeln gesickert ist ...


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2009)

stütze raus und mit de rmaglite reingeleuchtet udn siehe da: bestimmt 3cm hoch die brühe drin stehen. das reset lager hat ja ne edelstahlhülle aber trotzdem!


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> stütze raus und mit de rmaglite reingeleuchtet udn siehe da: bestimmt 3cm hoch die brühe drin stehen. das reset lager hat ja ne edelstahlhülle aber trotzdem!



Und die sicher 100g Mehrgewicht in Form von bewegliche Fracht! Nicht sehr zuträglich für die Flugstabilität 

Spaß beiseite: Ein Loch muss in den Eimer! Wie sieht das mit der Kettenstrebe z.B. am AFR aus? Die Schrauben, die diesen Kabelkanal halten, gehen deren Gewindenieten bis ins Innere? Dann müsste da auch ein kleines Loch unten rein ...


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2009)

das würde erklären warum ich  rein rechnerisch auf knapp unter 17 komme aber auf der waage 17,09 stehen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Oktober 2009)

Loch kann man selber Bohren. Hatte die Frage mal gestellt. 
Aber ein kleines Stueck vom alten Schlauch an der Sattelstuetze wirkt wunder.
Wasser kommt durch den Spalt am Sattelrohr ins innere!


----------



## some.body (8. Oktober 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Loch kann man selber Bohren. Hatte die Frage mal gestellt.
> Aber ein kleines Stueck vom alten Schlauch an der Sattelstuetze wirkt wunder.
> Wasser kommt durch den Spalt am Sattelrohr ins innere!



Genauso isses! Das Wasser kommt bei Regenfahrten oder beim Abspritzen oben durch die Sattelstuetze in den Rahmen. Schaut euch eure Stuetze mal an, meine Thomson Elite war oben jedenfalls offen. Jetzt steckt ein Stueck Sektkorken mit etwas altem Schlauch drumherum als Dichtung drin. Seither muss ich kein Wasser mehr (ab)lassen


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2009)

hast du das loch auch selber reingebohrt somebody? in lübbrechtsen ist - mal wieder - keiner zu erreichen...


----------



## some.body (8. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hast du das loch auch selber reingebohrt somebody? in lübbrechtsen ist - mal wieder - keiner zu erreichen...



Nee, hab' kein Loch gebohrt, sondern wie geschrieben ein Stueck Sektkorken mit Schlauchdichtung und etwas Fett drumrum in die Sattelstuetze geschoben. 
Seitdem kommt kein Wasser mehr rein und ich brauch somit auch kein Loch


----------



## fuzzball (8. Oktober 2009)

nehmt doch einfach von Syntace (ich weiß igitt Liteville)das Verhüterli damit kommt erst gar keine Feuchtigkeit/Schmutz ins Sattelrohr; fahr damit jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit ohne Probleme,ist trocken, verzichte daher auch auf die Innenlagerhülse.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2009)

du meinst das little joe dingens oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (8. Oktober 2009)

Nimm ne hydraulische Stuetze, da sollte eigentlich auch kein Wasser eindringen.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2009)

da warte ich auf die sünntace.


----------



## some.body (8. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> nehmt doch einfach von Syntace (ich weiß igitt Liteville)das Verhüterli damit kommt erst gar keine Feuchtigkeit/Schmutz ins Sattelrohr; fahr damit jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit ohne Probleme,ist trocken, verzichte daher auch auf die Innenlagerhülse.



Das Problem ist nicht an der Stelle, wo die Sattelstuetze geklemmt wird (die ist mit etwas Fett problemlos dicht zu kriegen), sondern ganz oben an der Stuetze bei der Sattelklemmung bzw. deren Lagerung auf der Sattelstuetze. Da ist meine Thomson Elite und auch viele andere offen. Deshalb steckt der Korken auch ganz oben in der Sattelstuetze und nicht unten im Sitzrohr.


----------



## fuzzball (8. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> du meinst das little joe dingens oder?


jop http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=257



c_w schrieb:


> Nimm ne hydraulische Stuetze, da sollte eigentlich auch kein Wasser eindringen.


dafür Öl und die Innereien der Mechanik



some.body schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht an der Stelle, wo die Sattelstuetze geklemmt wird (die ist mit etwas Fett problemlos dicht zu kriegen), sondern ganz oben an der Stuetze bei der Sattelklemmung bzw. deren Lagerung auf der Sattelstuetze. Da ist meine Thomson Elite und auch viele andere offen. Deshalb steckt der Korken auch ganz oben in der Sattelstuetze und nicht unten im Sitzrohr.


ah ok, da ist die Korkenlösung natürlich , allerdings wie kann an dieser Stelle Wasser reinkommen (Sattel)? Zu kleine Blase?


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2009)

ich achte eigentlich die untere wippe der thomson macht da schon dicht.


----------



## some.body (8. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ah ok, da ist die Korkenlösung natürlich , allerdings wie kann an dieser Stelle Wasser reinkommen (Sattel)? Zu kleine Blase?



Also bei mir schleudert's bei einer Regen- oder Schlammfahrt Wasser und Dreck vom Hinterreifen so ziemlich genau unter den Sattel. Wenn ich dann bei der Waesche noch den Schlauch drauf halte, um den Dreck abzuspritzen, kommt da wirklich oefter mal Wasser hin. Wegen der Blase, meine ist eigentlich recht gross, hab die 3 Liter BigZip II von Platypus.



kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich achte eigentlich die untere wippe der thomson macht da schon dicht.



Dachte ich auch erst, aber ist nicht so - wenigstens nicht bei der Winkeleinstellung, die ich habe.


----------



## Mythilos (8. Oktober 2009)

Habe vor mir evtl ein Saint-Schaltwerk zu kaufen und frage mich ob das geht!
Kurbel: 44  32  22
Kassette: 11  12  14  16  18  21  24  28  32

(standard eben...)


Folgende Gänge werd ich nie fahren:
Kurbel 44 und Kassette 28  32
Kurbel 22 und Kassette 11  12

Ich peile das Saint RD-M810 GS an (mittlerer Käfig).

Frage 1:
Theoretisch sollte das GS doch dafür ausreichen, oder? Praktisch?

Frage 2:
Was würde passieren wenn ich bspw.
a) Kubel 22 und Kassette 12 bzw.
b) Kurbel 44 und Kassette 28 fahren würde?

Frage3:
Wie lang sollte die Kette dann sein?


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Oktober 2009)

Zu 1. speziell zum Saint kann ich nichts sagen, das XT Shadow als GS reicht jedoch für dein Setup, bin ich lange problemlos gefahren, sollte mit dem  Saint also auch gehen.

Zu 2.a
Nichts wildes, die Ketten hängt durch und der Käfig steht nicht mehr unter Spannung. 

Zu 2.b
Solange die Kettenlänge passt, nichts.

Zu 3.
Die Kette direkt am Bike abmessen und zwar bei voll komprimierten Hinterbau! Die Kette muss so lange sein, das groß/groß noch schaltbar ist. Ansonsten besteht die Möglichkeit, dass beim verschalten und/oder einfedern, das Schaltwerk oder Schaltauge abreisst (2.b). So lange Du das beherzigst, ist ein GS absolut kein Problem. Nachteil ist nur Punkt 2.a, aber auch da kann beim verschalten nichts groß passieren.


...


----------



## nox_ (8. Oktober 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Und die sicher 100g Mehrgewicht in Form von bewegliche Fracht! Nicht sehr zuträglich für die Flugstabilität
> 
> Spaß beiseite: Ein Loch muss in den Eimer! Wie sieht das mit der Kettenstrebe z.B. am AFR aus? Die Schrauben, die diesen Kabelkanal halten, gehen deren Gewindenieten bis ins Innere? Dann müsste da auch ein kleines Loch unten rein ...



Habe gerade hinein geleutet. Das Sitzrohr beim AFR ist direkt mit dem durchgehenden Unterrohr verschweißt. Wasser, das ins Sitzrohr gelangt, bleibt also auch nur dort drinnen und kann nicht ins Unterrohr kommen.

Fragt sich nur wie es mit dem Loch für den Umwerferstummel ausschaut.

Die beiden Hinterbaustreben haben auf beiden Seiten unten jeweils 2 Löcher.

edit: Hmm, hab mal in das Stummel-Loch geleuchtet... man kann das Lager/die Buchsen (keine Ahnung welcher hier der richtige Begriff ist) von der Hinterbau Schwinge sehen. Sollte also eher geschlossen bleiben, das Loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2009)

stimmt jetzt wo dus sagts: mein bmxtb hatte in den kettenstreben löcher.


----------



## Mythilos (8. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Zu 1. speziell zum Saint kann ich nichts sagen, das XT Shadow als GS reicht jedoch für dein Setup, bin ich lange problemlos gefahren, sollte mit dem  Saint also auch gehen.
> 
> Zu 2.a
> Nichts wildes, die Ketten hängt durch und der Käfig steht nicht mehr unter Spannung.
> ...



Ich seh grad nicht ob das SAINT die selbe Kapazität wie das XT hat.. weil wenn ja, werd ich wohl das SAINT kaufen!

ÄDIT:
habs.. irgendwie hat die Shimanoseite nur ewig gedauert:

Saint: 
Maximum Sprocket 	34T
Minimum Sprocket 	11T
Front Difference 	14T maximum <---das scheint ja das K.O. Kriterium für das SAINT zu sein, da ich 22 32 44 fahren will, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Total Capacity 	37T 

XT:
Maximum Sprocket 	34T
Minimum Sprocket 	11T
Front Difference 	22T maximum
Total Capacity 	33T


----------



## Kontragonist (8. Oktober 2009)

nox_ schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie es mit dem Loch für den Umwerferstummel ausschaut.



Da wird ne Schraube reingedreht und gut


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Oktober 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Saint:
> Maximum Sprocket 	34T
> Minimum Sprocket 	11T
> Front Difference 	14T maximum <---das scheint ja das K.O. Kriterium für das SAINT zu sein, da ich 22 32 44 fahren will, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> ...



Das ist für mich nicht logisch nachvollziehbar, warum beim Saint nur 14t Front Difference. Das XT hat 33t, das Saint mit 37t eine größere Kapazität und die ist doch ausschlaggebend. 

Aber mal anders rum gefragt, warum Saint? Was versprichst Du dir davon, ausser 20g Mehrgewicht? Und warum kein X.9 oder X.0?

EDIT: hier wird es mit 31/37T Kapazität angegeben:
http://www.ridesaint.com/


----------



## Mythilos (8. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist für mich nicht logisch nachvollziehbar, warum beim Saint nur 14t Front Difference. Das XT hat 33t, das Saint mit 37t eine größere Kapazität und die ist doch ausschlaggebend.
> 
> Aber mal anders rum gefragt, warum Saint? Was versprichst Du dir davon, ausser 20g Mehrgewicht? Und warum kein X.9 oder X.0?



Weil ich die Shimanoshifter einfach deutlich besser finde als die SRAM!


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Oktober 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Weil ich die Shimanoshifter einfach deutlich besser finde als die SRAM!



Ok, ist halt Geschmacksache, war nur rein Interessehalber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (8. Oktober 2009)

In der Anleitung ist das mit 31/37t näher beschrieben:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI-5WN0A-002-En_v1_m56577569830647022.pdf

Im "allmountain Mode" hat es 37t, ich sehe keinen Grund warum man dann vorne max. 14t fahren kann


----------



## Mythilos (8. Oktober 2009)

ich hab hier noch was gefunden, allerdings sieht man nicht wie es sich bei normalen Röllchen und im eingefederten Zustand verhält.


----------



## haha (8. Oktober 2009)

das saint hat ja auch noch den abschraubbaren rahmenanschlag. wenn man diesen entfernt, sollte es kein problem geben. ich bin eine zeitlang 34/11 mit 22/38 vorne gefahren, es war trotz dem supershortcage ohne probleme möglich.. das saint fügt sich übrigen super an den nicolai hinterbau an. es ist unmöglich, dass das rad aufs schaltwerk fällt, der hinterbau steht weiter raus als das schaltwerk.
die oben genannte kombi sollte mit dem gs auf jeden fall funktionieren


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Oktober 2009)

Also nach den Bilder nach zu urteilen, sollte das kein problem sein, anders sieht das mit dem XT GS auch nicht aus. Und auf groß/groß hat es noch massig Kette, das reicht locker zum einfedern. Zur Not kannst Du ja noch das 13er Röllchen einbauen.


----------



## Mythilos (9. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Also nach den Bilder nach zu urteilen, sollte das kein problem sein, anders sieht das mit dem XT GS auch nicht aus. Und auf groß/groß hat es noch massig Kette, das reicht locker zum einfedern. Zur Not kannst Du ja noch das 13er Röllchen einbauen.



jo, hingegen dem Kommentar dort finde ich das wiederrum recht schön und passend auch technischen Look der N-Rahmen!

Weitere Frage:
-Kettenlänge beim Fully: Dämpfer Luft ablassen, Kette um gr. Kettenblatt und gr. Ritzel legen, durch Schaltwerk fädeln, und straff ziehen?


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Oktober 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> -Kettenlänge beim Fully: Dämpfer Luft ablassen, Kette um gr. Kettenblatt und gr. Ritzel legen, durch Schaltwerk fädeln, und straff ziehen?



Ja, wenn man die Kapazität voll ausreizen muss (mit dem GS), ist das der richtige Weg


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Oktober 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> -Kettenlänge beim Fully: Dämpfer Luft ablassen, Kette um gr. Kettenblatt und gr. Ritzel legen, durch Schaltwerk fädeln, und straff ziehen?



Wie straff? Also wie weit darf der Käfig beim kurzen Saint maximal nach vorne gezogen sein? Glaubt ihr, das da unten ist noch im grünen Bereich? Ich zweifle 
Ist zwar ein Rad vom Klassenfeind, aber mich würde das aus familiären Gründen mal interessieren  mein Bruder dotzt so rum:

_Edit:
Auf vielfachen Wunsch und zur Schonung eurer Nervenkostüme habe ich das Bild entfernt und hinterlasse hier nurmehr den Link zum Agitator:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/482952_


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2009)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhh mach das weg :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhh mach das weg :kotz::kotz::kotz:



Sofort, wenn ich eine Antwort bekomme bevor die Edit-Frist abgelaufen ist


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Oktober 2009)

nicht schön, aber es ist möglich mit dem SS Schaltwerk hinten 11-34 zu fahren ohne das es so sch***e aus schaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (9. Oktober 2009)

Der Schlauch der da als Kettenstrebenschutz drum gewickelt wurde sieht auch wild aus


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Oktober 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wie straff? Also wie weit darf der Käfig beim kurzen Saint maximal nach vorne gezogen sein? Glaubt ihr, das da unten ist noch im grünen Bereich? Ich zweifle
> Ist zwar ein Rad vom Klassenfeind, aber mich würde das aus familiären Gründen mal interessieren  mein Bruder dotzt so rum:


Ist ok. Aber da er vorne nur ein Kettenblatt fährt, könnte die Kette bestimmt auch ein paar Glieder länger sein.


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Oktober 2009)

Jaja, ich bin sicher, dass das mit ein paar Kettengliedern mehr viel dekorativer daher kommt. Aber was mich interessiert ist, ob das da nicht vlt. auf Dauer kaputt geht.

_Edit:_


dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ist ok. Aber da er vorne nur ein Kettenblatt fährt, könnte die Kette bestimmt auch ein paar Glieder länger sein.



_Danke! Dann brauch ich ja keine Angst mehr haben, dass mir meines Bruders Saint ins Gesicht explodiert, wenn ich mal ausnahmsweise hinter ihm herfahre _

Zur Verteidigung meines Bruders Gefährts: die Plastikpedale sind eine peinliche Übergangsnotlösung, die Antikettenklappergummis sind gerichtet und die weißen Parts sind nicht schön aber funktional und es gab zu diesen Anbauteilen einen gratis Rahmen


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Oktober 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Zur Verteidigung meines Bruders Gefährts...



Mir gefällt es, auch wenn ich Canyon nicht austehen kann


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es, auch wenn ich Canyon nicht austehen kann




Jeder wie ers hat und kann  und mein Bruder hat als Schüler eben nicht viel Geld und was er kann  lassen wir das, da geben wir uns nicht mehr viel 

Aber ich verursache hier jede Menge Off-Topic-gewäsch, also zurück zu Nüc:

Altes Thema "Wasser im Rahmen"
Hey Guru, ich hab gesehen, dass du den Laden voller Nicolais hast. Hast du mal gecheckt (oder irgendwer sonst), ob beim AFR eine Öffnung vom Innenlager zum Unterrohr und vom Stuerrohr zum Ober- und/oder Unterrohr hin ist? Glaubst du (oder sonst wer), an den Gewindenieten für die Zughalter oder am Steuersatz kann Wasser in den Rahmen gelangen? Dann bestell ich nämlich ein paar Löcher mehr


----------



## haha (9. Oktober 2009)

nochmal was zu meiner dämpfergeschichte:
hab mich jetzt für einen RS Vivid entschieden, geht dann doch schön günstig her..
fraglich ist jetzt nur noch, ob ich die A oder B version nehmen sollte.
leider ist mein rad gerade nicht hier, ich kann es also nicht selbst ausprobieren. ich denke, das helius DH kommt vom federweg dem helius AM am nächsten. wer hat rat? danke
edit: nach berechnung kommt leverage ratio von 2,36 raus.. also genau zwischen A und B..


----------



## fuzzball (9. Oktober 2009)

hi kann es leider gerade beim ST nicht ausprobieren, deswegen die Frage, beim AFR wieviel Federweg bleibt nutzbar, wenn ich einen Umwerferturm montiere?


----------



## ruhigblut (10. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
kann ich an mein Helius ST Bj 06 eine hammerschmidt anbauen ???

danke fur eure hilfe


----------



## guru39 (10. Oktober 2009)

wenn dein ST über eine geeignete ISCG Aufnahme verfügt ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2009)

so, jetzt noch mal zu der lochbohrerei ins innenlagergehäuse zwecks wasserablauf:

kalle sagt: ja selber bohren ohne garantieverlust. ich habs schwarz auf weiss via email.

yippieh.


----------



## softbiker (10. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> so, jetzt noch mal zu der lochbohrerei ins innenlagergehäuse zwecks wasserablauf:
> 
> kalle sagt: ja selber bohren ohne garantieverlust. ich habs schwarz auf weiss via email.
> 
> yippieh.



Ja aber den 10er lass mal lieber stecken.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2009)

genau. ich nehme gleich den 12er


----------



## John McLeash (10. Oktober 2009)

Unten einfach das Innenlagergehäuse zur hälfte wegfräsen und das Innenlager mit Loctite einkleben


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Oktober 2009)

statt dem 10ner kann er ja zwei mal den 5er benutzen


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (10. Oktober 2009)

haha schrieb:


> nochmal was zu meiner dämpfergeschichte:
> hab mich jetzt für einen RS Vivid entschieden, geht dann doch schön günstig her..
> fraglich ist jetzt nur noch, ob ich die A oder B version nehmen sollte.
> leider ist mein rad gerade nicht hier, ich kann es also nicht selbst ausprobieren. ich denke, das helius DH kommt vom federweg dem helius AM am nächsten. wer hat rat? danke
> edit: nach berechnung kommt leverage ratio von 2,36 raus.. also genau zwischen A und B..



ach kommt schon, jungs.. keiner nen vivid im helius?


----------



## acid-driver (10. Oktober 2009)

kann ich den tune würger an das helius AM bauen?
passt der 34,9?

passt das tune-rot zum extra-love-rot?


----------



## MaW:) (10. Oktober 2009)

Also das Tunerot passt zu dem Nicolairot


----------



## acid-driver (10. Oktober 2009)

ok, das ist schonmal gut. 

der 34,9 passt?
einen 34,9 umwerfer kann man ja auch montieren. oder ist das rohr oben irgendwie anders?


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. Oktober 2009)

34,9mm passt, beim Umwerfer UND beim Würger!
Kannst ja mal in meine Galerie schauen. Helius AM mit ExtraLove rot und rotem Würger

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## OldSchool (11. Oktober 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> statt dem 10ner kann er ja zwei mal den 5er benutzen



Hat aber nicht den gleichen Querschnitt.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Oktober 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ach kommt schon, jungs.. keiner nen vivid im helius?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350275&page=16


----------



## haha (11. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350275&page=16



danke
und, zufrieden bei 2,92 mit dem b- tune? eher zu straff oder dann doch zu lasch?


----------



## mr_teewurst (11. Oktober 2009)

moin leute

mir is gestern meine schwinge gebrochen... gibt es irgendwo erstatz...lohnt sich das 
aso... helius fr


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2009)

mr_teewurst schrieb:


> moin leute
> 
> mir is gestern meine schwinge gebrochen... gibt es irgendwo erstatz...lohnt sich das
> aso... helius fr



du hast doch sicher noch Garantie auf den Rahmen.
Ersatz gibt es, einfach mal bei Nicolai anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (11. Oktober 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Passen 2,5er Muddy Mary ins Helius AM ???



späte Antwort auf die Frage: bei mir passen sie, allerdings kannst dann nur im 150mm Loch fahren, sonst streifen die Stollen schon am Sitzrohr wenn am Dämpfer noch Hub übrig ist !


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Oktober 2009)

haha schrieb:


> danke
> und, zufrieden bei 2,92 mit dem b- tune? eher zu straff oder dann doch zu lasch?



fahrwerk ist etwas straff und arbeitet mehr umso höher die geschwindigkeit ist. mir gefällts. injeder situation super reserven. und wenns bergaufgeht mekrt man nix. es sei denn es kommen schläge von unten.


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Oktober 2009)

Kurze Frage: Wie ist RAL Nr. von Lichtblau


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Oktober 2009)

5012


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Oktober 2009)

Dankö


----------



## h0tz (13. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,

wie sieht's denn mit den Farbtönen der Eloxalfarben von unterschiedlichen Herstellern aus? Hat zB das tango-orange von sram den gleichen Farbton wie das orange von reset oder gelb-orange von nicolai?

...oder anders gefragt: Hat vielleicht jemand ein Radl an dem gleichfarbige Eloxteile von verschiedenen Herstellern verbaut sind und kann ein Bild einstellen auf dem man das gut erkennt?


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2009)

Das Radl welches alle elox Farben von Nicolai hat habe ich, 
aber das zu vergleichen geht nur in Natura 









Gruß Gürü.


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob es möglich oder gar zuviel wäre, aber die Decals in Bunt, aber jeder Buchstabe nur eine Farbe.. Das würde bestimmt ganz geil aussehen.

Gibt´s bunte Decals? Oder muss ich mir 7 verschiedene kaufen und dann schnibbeln?


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi Bostad,
das habe ich für mein AFR gewollt, aber die waren noch nicht soweit.
2010 geht das bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tz (15. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, nun gut, mir gings ja weniger um alle Farben von Nicolai, als um den Vergleich vermeintlich gleicher Farben verschiedener Hersteller 
Aber ich dachte mir schon, dass ich nicht drum rum komme, das irgendwo in natura zu begutachten.
Vielleicht bietet sich ja am WE im November dazu die Gelegenheit...


----------



## nox_ (16. Oktober 2009)

leider unterscheiden sich selbst die nicolai eigenen farben. 
Mein oranger Umlenkhebel ist leicht glänzend, die Lagerdecker eher matt 
und die Kabel-'clips' könnten schon fast als Gold durchgehen.

Ist allerdings nicht wirklich störend und nur bei näherem hinsehen erkennbar.

wie das mit anderen Herstellern aussieht, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## WODAN (16. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Bostad,
> das habe ich für mein AFR gewollt, aber die waren noch nicht soweit.
> 2010 geht das bestimmt



Moin,
was wiegt Dein AFR nochmal wie auf dem Foto?

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2009)

Moin Wodan,
mein AFR wiegt 17,3 Kg so wies da steht.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Mythilos (16. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Radl welches alle elox Farben von Nicolai hat habe ich,
> aber das zu vergleichen geht nur in Natura
> 
> 
> ...



wo ist da titan-eloxal?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

gibts das ueberhaupt von nicolai?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (16. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gibts das ueberhaupt von nicolai?



ja!
rot eloxierte Anbauteile / red anodised parts
gold eloxierte Anbauteile / red anodised parts
blau eloxierte Anbauteile / red anodised parts
grün eloxierte Anbauteile / red anodised parts
lila eloxierte Anbauteile / red anodised parts
titan eloxierte Anbauteile / red anodised parts
orange eloxierte Anbauteile / red anodised parts
silber eloxierte Anbauteile / red anodised parts


Aber eine Frage:
Steuerrohrlänge Helius AM Gr. M ->125mm
Steuersatz 118 HDAL -> 20,5mm oben, 17,5mm unten
Summe: 163mm

Kommt da noch irgendwas dazu an Bauhöhe?
Warum? Mein Gabelschaft ist 20,8mm lang.
Daher sollte noch gut Luft sein, dachte ich!


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Oktober 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage:
> Steuerrohrlänge Helius AM Gr. M ->125mm
> Steuersatz 118 HDAL -> 20,5mm oben, 17,5mm unten
> Summe: 163mm
> ...



Vorbau


----------



## AustRico (16. Oktober 2009)

20.8mm reichen vollkommen aus.
Ich habe ein 125mm Steuerrohr, einen Reset 118HD, einen Thomson 50mm Vorbau und noch Platz für einen 10mm Spacer bei einem 20.2mm Steuerrohr.


----------



## "Sebastian" (16. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was der Umwerferturm vom Ufo wiegt?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

ich hab irgendwie 40g im kopf.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwie 40g im kopf.



ohne Worte


----------



## "Sebastian" (16. Oktober 2009)

Super, danke!


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ohne Worte



 ich wusste die formulierung war falsch.


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwie 40g im kopf.


----------



## waschi82 (16. Oktober 2009)

naaaa....hey halt...wem gehört der rosa elefant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (18. Oktober 2009)

@guru39

der umlenkhebel rechts an deinem radl, ist das silber oder titan eloxal?

danke


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2009)

der is raw.


----------



## Morti (19. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> der is raw.



achso,ok 

hat jemand ein bild von silber oder titan eloxierten teilen parat?


----------



## Mythilos (20. Oktober 2009)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem 2009er und dem 2010er Helius AM?

Ich bin verwirrt ob der unterschiedlichen Bilder! ..mal mit mal ohne Gussets am Sitzrohr..Unterschiede Hinterbau/Anlenkung etc pp?


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem 2009er und dem 2010er Helius AM?
> 
> Ich bin verwirrt ob der unterschiedlichen Bilder! ..mal mit mal ohne Gussets am Sitzrohr..Unterschiede Hinterbau/Anlenkung etc pp?




für mich wars perfekt, ich kauf mir wieder eins


----------



## Mythilos (20. Oktober 2009)

nicht zufrieden stellende Anwort guru oder gibts da keine Unterschiede? ...mal so interesse halber


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Gussets am Sitzrohr sind erst ab Größe M dran, S Rahmen haben keine. Ansonsten gibt es keinen Unterschied, ausser die Zugführung.

@Guru: was heisst es *war* perfekt?


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> nicht zufrieden stellende Anwort guru oder gibts da keine Unterschiede? ...mal so interesse halber




Das ich mir wieder einZ Kauf


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2009)

uuupppssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2009)

Du sprichst heute in Rätseln 

Hast Du Dein AM nicht mehr?


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Du sprichst heute in Rätseln
> 
> Hast Du Dein AM nicht mehr?



jep verkauft.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2009)

Warum denn


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Warum denn



hat doch jetzt nen bunten Papagei


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Warum denn




ich war jung und brauchte das Geld


----------



## softbiker (21. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mir die leicht bekleidete Dame auf deinen fast schon anmutigen Kunstphotos betrachte, ja das war bestimmt nicht billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2009)

sooo siehts aus


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. Oktober 2009)

hey Leute!meine Freundin bekommt von mir n Nonius cc zu weihnachten/geburtstag und ich wollt jetz schon mal n paar Teile zam suchen,weils jetz ja relativ günstig wird!
meine Frage:

Fox Dhx 4.0 für 249 
oder
Fox Float rp23 für 239  (beide 2008,aber neu)?

Sie wiegt so 55-57 kilo ,fährt hauptsächlich Touren,Macht aber gerne auchmal ne Enduro/Freeride-Runde mit!


----------



## fuzzball (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
kann ich beim AFR dieselbe Dämpfer Konfiguration fahren wie beim ST?

@SOERWEIWELFRANK: RP23 passt besser zum Nonius cc


----------



## acid-driver (21. Oktober 2009)

und wenn du gut bist, findest du ihn sogar fÃ¼r 189â¬ im netz


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> und wenn du gut bist, findest du ihn sogar für 189 im netz



glaub ich hab gefunden was du meinst!("bikehardest"?)und den kann ich sogar selber abholen wenn ich dieses Wochenende nach München fahr...cool!


----------



## acid-driver (21. Oktober 2009)

meinte ich zwar eigentlich nicht, aber passt schon


----------



## acid-driver (22. Oktober 2009)

hab auch gerade nochmal ne frage.

in einem helius unterforum ist ein lenker von edge composites aufgetaucht. 

weiß jemand, wo es das ding käuflich zu erwerben gibt?


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

h0tz schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wie sieht's denn mit den Farbtönen der Eloxalfarben von unterschiedlichen Herstellern aus? Hat zB das tango-orange von sram den gleichen Farbton wie das orange von reset oder gelb-orange von nicolai?
> 
> ...oder anders gefragt: Hat vielleicht jemand ein Radl an dem gleichfarbige Eloxteile von verschiedenen Herstellern verbaut sind und kann ein Bild einstellen auf dem man das gut erkennt?



Es gibt bei farbigen Eloxalteilen immer Farbunterschiede, nicht nur wenn diese von verschiedenen Herstellern stammen, sondern auch innerhalb eines Sets farbig eloxierter Nicolai Anbauteile und innerhalb der verschiedenen Bauteile eines farbig eloxierten Rahmens. Bereits minimale Unterschiede der Aluminium Legierungen reichen dazu aus. Zudem sind nicht alle Eloxalfarben hunderprozentig lichtecht und werden mit der Zeit heller. Darüber sollte man sich unbedingt im klaren sein, wenn man diese Option wählt, da dies leider eine technische Eigenschaft von Eloxalfarben ist und daher nicht reklamiert werden kann.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## fuzzball (22. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hab auch gerade nochmal ne frage.
> 
> in einem helius unterforum ist ein lenker von edge composites aufgetaucht.
> 
> weiß jemand, wo es das ding käuflich zu erwerben gibt?



hab ihn damals über meinen Händler bestellt; denke es geht auch direkt über Shocker-Distribution


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Oktober 2009)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Einsatzbereichen des AFR´s und des ION st? Bitte nicht hauen.
Ich hätte schon Lust auf ein AFR, aber der Stummel hinter dem Sitzrohr stört mich sehr.
Vllt darf ich mal bei Guru Probesitzen.
Welches würdet Ihr mir als Add-On für mein AM empfehlen. Ich habe irgendwie bock auf was neues.. Einsatzbereich: Trailgeballer und Technik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. Oktober 2009)

würd mal behaupten das Ion is eher als DH-Race Bike gedacht,während es beim AFR vom Touren-freerider bis zum Dh-Bike mehr Optionen für denn Aufbau gibt


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Oktober 2009)

Kann man einen schwarz anadosierten Rahmen nachträglich Eloxieren lassen  ( Blau ) oder geht nur überpulvern ?


----------



## Testmaen (27. Oktober 2009)

Bei Nicolai geht nur neu pulvern. Angeblich gibt es technisch die Möglichkeit neu zu eloxieren, aber bei Nicolai wie gesagt geht nur neu pulvern.


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Oktober 2009)

schade 

aber es gibt ja genug Farben zur Auswahl


----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Vllt darf ich mal bei Guru Probesitzen.



gerne!


----------



## zuspät (27. Oktober 2009)

schleimer, hi hi


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Oktober 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Kann man einen schwarz anadosierten Rahmen nachträglich Eloxieren lassen  ( Blau ) oder geht nur überpulvern ?



Mir wurde von Kalle gesagt meinen gepulverten Rahmen kann ich nicht eloxieren lassen, da dann die Gewinde und Fräsungen in Ars... gehen würden.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Oktober 2009)

das geht schon, hab  eine XTR Kurbel schwarz eloxieren lassen, dafür mussten in die Gewinde Aluschrauben geschraubt werden, damit diese nach dem eloxieren noch funktionieren. Der Aufwand und das Risiko das was schief geht wird Nicolai einfach zu hoch sein.


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leude!

Zwei kleine Fragen an die Glücklichen, die ein Helius AFR besitzen:


Wie lang ist das Sitzrohr bei Größe M (Oberkante bis Schweißnaht/Unterrohr) und vor Allem: *wie tief ist es für die Sattelstütze ausgerieben?*

Wie groß ist die Strecke Unterkante Oberrohr bis Oberkante Sitzrohr?
Ich würde das Sitzrohr gerne um 30 mm auf 420 mm kürzen (wie bei Größe S um die m.M.n. nicht so schönen Gussets loszuwerden) und eine 400er Sattelstütze reinstopfen. Die muss bei der Talfahrt nicht unbedingt vollständig im Rohr verschwinden, sollte aber auch nicht mehr als 30 mm oben rausragen.
Beim Bergauffahren/Touren brauch ich bei gestrecktem Bein vom Pedal bis zum Sattel 90 cm, d.h. die Sattelstütze muss ca. 300 mm raus schaun bzw. bleibt 100 mm tief im Sitzrohr  ich müsste wissen, ob die Sattelstütze dann noch bis zur Unterkante des Oberrohrs reicht, wie es Nicolai vorschreibt 

Wär klasse, wenn mal einer Maß nehmen könnte  dann kann ich endlich meine Angebotsanfrage raushaun 

Danke/Grüße
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (29. Oktober 2009)

Servus Kontragonist,

besuch doch mal den Guru in der Wurzelpassage, der hat ein - immer sauberes  - AFR in Größe M dortstehen, ist doch fast nur um die Ecke von dir 

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Moin Leude!
> 
> Zwei kleine Fragen an die Glücklichen, die ein Helius AFR besitzen:
> 
> ...





Das Sitzrohr ist bei meinem 38cm lang(wenn ich es vom Unterrohr mess)

Nicolai reibt 30cm aus.





Kontragonist schrieb:


> [*]Wie groß ist die Strecke Unterkante Oberrohr bis Oberkante Sitzrohr?




15cm. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe.

Ich würde mir das aber nochmal überlegen, ohne Gussets sieht auch nicht soo dolle aus(is aber nur meine Meinung).

alla.


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2009)

habbadu schrieb:


> Servus Kontragonist,
> 
> besuch doch mal den Guru in der Wurzelpassage, der hat ein - immer sauberes  - AFR in Größe M dortstehen, ist doch fast nur um die Ecke von dir
> 
> Grüße



Die Nervensäge war schon bei mir


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Nervensäge war schon bei mir




so bekommt man neue Kunden


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> so bekommt man neue Kunden



is meine Masche


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> () Ich würde mir das aber nochmal überlegen, ohne Gussets sieht auch nicht soo dolle aus (is aber nur meine Meinung).



Mille Grazie, Guru! Ich hatte dich extra nicht persönlich angesprochen, weil du mir sonst gleich wieder Kosten für Nervenverschleiß berechnest 

Dann ist beim Serienrahmen M mit einer 300er Sattelstütze nicht mehr als 850 mm vom Pedal bis zur Sitzfläche drin? Da fehlen mir ganze 5 cm! 

Bis 360 mm Ausreiben wird wohl machbar sein, oder? Dann komm ich mit einer um 40 mm gekürzten 400er Sattelstütze hin 

 450 mm Sitzrohr  da hauts mir doch sogar mit Sattel ganz unten bei jedem Bunnyhop den selben gegen die Klicker 

Schön wärs trotzdem geworden:







Ich seh auch grade, das Größe S nur 390 mm Sitzrohrlänge hat 

Es hat nich sollen sein 

Augenblick! Ich lass es mir so bauen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (3. November 2009)

mal ne frage zum AFR

habe das AFR in L mit einem Roco WC.
in meinemm alten bike war der dämpfer OK, mit der verbauten feder,
jetzt im AFR iser ein wenig zu hart.
kann das an der unterschiedlichen anlenkung liegen? brauch ich jetzt ne weichere feder?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. November 2009)

ja zu beidem


----------



## sluette (3. November 2009)

oder du futterst dir ein paar klio an ...


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> mal ne frage zum AFR
> 
> habe das AFR in L mit einem Roco WC.
> in meinemm alten bike war der dämpfer OK, mit der verbauten feder,
> ...



Mach bitte mal ein Foto und Poste es, ich würde gerne sehn wo/wie du den Dämpfer eingehängt hast.


----------



## GeEk (4. November 2009)

Mal 'ne kurze Frage 

Wer von euch hat schon per "Order Generator" bei Nicolai seinen Rahmen bestellt?? 
Gibt's da 'ne Mail, dass die Bestellung eingegangen ist oder kommt dann einfach nur irgendwann die Mail mit dem Auftragsbestätigungs-PDF??

Bin etwas hippelig, wiel ich da noch nix von Nicolai gehöhrt hab und sicher sein will, dass meine ION noch in die Produktion Anfang 2010 rutscht.

Danke für eure (kurzen) Antworten,

der GeEk


----------



## Elfriede (4. November 2009)

GeEk schrieb:


> Mal 'ne kurze Frage
> 
> Wer von euch hat schon per "Order Generator" bei Nicolai seinen Rahmen bestellt??
> Gibt's da 'ne Mail, dass die Bestellung eingegangen ist oder kommt dann einfach nur irgendwann die Mail mit dem Auftragsbestätigungs-PDF??
> ...



Ruf lieber (z. B. Vincent) an und frage direkt. Auf meine letzten zwei Mails habe ich keine Antwort bekommen. Aber es ist mir gelungen Hendrik nach seiner Mittagspause zu erwischen und schon waren meine Fragen geklärt.


----------



## Elfriede (4. November 2009)

Könnte mir bitte einer sagen, was für ein Schraubenmaß ich für die ISCG Aufnahme verwenden muss? Länge und M...?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte einer sagen, was für ein Schraubenmaß ich für die ISCG Aufnahme verwenden muss? Länge und M...?



M6, Länge hängt von der Kefü ab, im Zweifelsfall einfach selbst kürzen. Je nach Kefü und Kurbel, braucht es eventuell Senkkopf Schrauben.


----------



## free-for-ride (4. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mach bitte mal ein Foto und Poste es, ich würde gerne sehn wo/wie du den Dämpfer eingehängt hast.



hier das foto
feder ist 450 x 2.75


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2009)

Das Dachte ich mir, der Dämpfer steht auf geringsten Federweg und ist somit auch sehr hart. Geh auf das 2te Loch von oben, mach aber bitte eine Kollisionskontrolle, das bedeutet, Dämpfer raus Feder ausbauen Dämpfer ohne Feder rein zusammen drücken und schauen ob nichts anbumst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (4. November 2009)

werde ich machen, dank dir


----------



## Elfriede (4. November 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> M6, Länge hängt von der Kefü ab, im Zweifelsfall einfach selbst kürzen. Je nach Kefü und Kurbel, braucht es eventuell Senkkopf Schrauben.



Danke!


----------



## chickenway-user (4. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Dachte ich mir, der Dämpfer steht auf geringsten Federweg und ist somit auch sehr hart. Geh auf das 2te Loch von oben, mach aber bitte eine Kollisionskontrolle, das bedeutet, Dämpfer raus Feder ausbauen Dämpfer ohne Feder rein zusammen drücken und schauen ob nichts anbumst.



Oder einfach Dämper umhängen, von nem dicken Drop springen und schauen obs irgendwo scheppert und hinterher verkratzt/verbogen ist...


----------



## free-for-ride (5. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Oder einfach Dämper umhängen, von nem dicken Drop springen und schauen obs irgendwo scheppert und hinterher verkratzt/verbogen ist...



ja nee is klar


----------



## Disco82 (5. November 2009)

Servus,
bin besitzer eines NIcolai Bass (05) ( hat ja schon antiquitätswert  ) , mein Problem ist das ich keinen Dämpfer mit 210mm finde !

Hab nen DNM drin der ist ja nicht so der hammer, ich weiß auch das dass so ne komische Zwischengröße ist aber ich möchte mir kein neues Rad kaufen wegen einem neuen Dämpfer .
Isch maags hald so sehr...


----------



## free-for-ride (5. November 2009)

@guru

thx nochmal , habe den dämpfer umgebaut und ist nen gewaltiger unterschied. jetzt stimmt alles.
bike hat die erste probetour mit bravour gemeistert, echt klasse das afr


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. November 2009)

@disco:wieviel hub hattn der Dämpfer?


----------



## zuspät (5. November 2009)

warum hat mein bass nur 190? theoretisch könnte ein 200 oder 190ger auch passen.
oder du mißt mal genau, evtl. geht ein 216 auch rein.


----------



## fuzzball (6. November 2009)

sagt mal gibt es den schwarz/weißen Nicolai Maschinenbau Aufkleber auch micht schwarzer Schrift und weißer Umrandung? merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. November 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> @guru
> 
> thx nochmal , habe den dämpfer umgebaut und ist nen gewaltiger unterschied. jetzt stimmt alles.
> bike hat die erste probetour mit bravour gemeistert, echt klasse das afr



Nix zu danken! Schau mal in die Helius Galerie, da geht vielleicht noch mehr Federweg bei deinem Radl


----------



## free-for-ride (6. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nix zu danken! Schau mal in die Helius Galerie, da geht vielleicht noch mehr bei deinem Radl



mehr geht immer, bin aber erstmal pleite


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2009)

mit mehr meinte ich nichts was etwas kostet


----------



## free-for-ride (6. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> mit mehr meinte ich nichts was etwas kostet



dann steht gerade jemand auf meiner leitung. schick doch mal ne PN mir ausführlicher mindestens 3 seitiger erklärung und skitze was du meinst


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nix zu danken! Schau mal in die Helius Galerie, da geht vielleicht noch mehr Federweg bei deinem Radl



habsch grad geändert


----------



## free-for-ride (6. November 2009)

ja, das habe ich schon gelesen und gesehen, die 2 bilder von dir.
denke aber das die 197mm bei mir reichen und ich das 4te loch nicht brauche 

ps. schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. November 2009)

ich hab das auch nur deshalb gemacht weil jetzt der Hinterbau perfekt zur Gabel passt.


----------



## items (6. November 2009)

Servus,
wieso sind hinten eigentlich beim Argon nur 160er Scheiben max zugelassen? 180 ist doch IMHO inzwischen eigentlich Standard. Sind die Kräfte da um so viel größer?

Grüße
items


----------



## free-for-ride (7. November 2009)

items schrieb:


> Sind die Kräfte da um so viel größer?
> 
> Grüße
> items



um soviel nicht, aber sind größer - ja
ausserdem reichen beim argon 160er scheiben, es sei denn, der fahrer wiegt ne tonne 
ist ja nur nen cc/tourer und kein downhiller oder freerider wo du 203er scheiben brauchst


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. November 2009)

Hat jemand noch ein Paar schwarze Nicolai Decals und das schwarze N über, die er nicht braucht und verkaufen würde?!

Möchte nicht gleich einen ganzen Bogen kaufen müssen..


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2009)

ich


----------



## items (8. November 2009)

Jo. Danke. Das etwas höhere Kräfte vorhanden sind und eine 160er Scheibe in der Regel reicht, ist mir schon helle, aber wieso ist das nicht freigegeben? Sind aufwendige Tests nötig? Sind die Kräfte um so viel größer? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Argon Hinterbau weniger verträgt, als der Rose Rahmen, den ich hatte. 160 zu 200 ok. Aber 160 zu 180? Sollte doch so wild nicht sein, denk ich.


----------



## User85319 (8. November 2009)

Jemand schon mal ne Totem im AM probiert?


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. November 2009)

items schrieb:


> Jo. Danke. Das etwas höhere Kräfte vorhanden sind und eine 160er Scheibe in der Regel reicht, ist mir schon helle, aber wieso ist das nicht freigegeben? Sind aufwendige Tests nötig? Sind die Kräfte um so viel größer? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Argon Hinterbau weniger verträgt, als der Rose Rahmen, den ich hatte. 160 zu 200 ok. Aber 160 zu 180? Sollte doch so wild nicht sein, denk ich.



Mach dran und fahr, ich fahre seit über einem Jahr eine Formula TheOne 
mit einer 200er Disc an einem Virus Rahmen von 98". 
Da hat sich noch keiner Gadanken gemacht über 200er Scheiben


----------



## BOSTAD (8. November 2009)

Wie bekommer ich Kratzerchen aus der Pulverbeschichtung?
Was kostet eine neue Pulverung?


----------



## haha (8. November 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Mach dran und fahr, ich fahre seit über einem Jahr eine Formula TheOne
> mit einer 200er Disc an einem Virus Rahmen von 98".
> Da hat sich noch keiner Gadanken gemacht über 200er Scheiben



wär da bissl vorsichtig. helius dh, 200ter scheibe mit hayes hinten dran, nach 2 jahren war ein haarriss an der naht zur aufnahme. geht schneller als man denkt und ist oft nur ohne pulverung zu sehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (8. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich



sauber, dann komm ich mittwoch bissl früher


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2009)

bedeutet daß das du nen Dämpfer hast!?


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. November 2009)

jepp  die nächste woche ist echt gerettet!!


----------



## frankweber (9. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wie bekommer ich Kratzerchen aus der Pulverbeschichtung?
> Was kostet eine neue Pulverung?


 
Mit Autopolitur geht einiges weg, aber Kratzer ohne chen wird schwierig werden.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> um soviel nicht, aber sind größer - ja
> ausserdem reichen beim argon 160er scheiben, es sei denn, der fahrer wiegt ne tonne
> ist ja nur nen cc/tourer und kein downhiller oder freerider wo du 203er scheiben brauchst




Von der Bremskraft her reicht ne 160er hinten auf jeden Fall. Aber sie wird halt zu warm mit der Zeit.


----------



## Falco Mille (9. November 2009)

Disco82 schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin besitzer eines NIcolai Bass (05) ( hat ja schon antiquitätswert  ) , mein Problem ist das ich keinen Dämpfer mit 210mm finde !
> 
> Hab nen DNM drin der ist ja nicht so der hammer, ich weiß auch das dass so ne komische Zwischengröße ist aber ich möchte mir kein neues Rad kaufen wegen einem neuen Dämpfer .
> Isch maags hald so sehr...



Das Bass gab es nur bis Modelljahr 2004. Bis 2002 wurden 210 mm DNM Dämpfer verbaut. (war in den 90ern eine weit verbreitete Länge) 2003 gab es das Bass DFR, wahlweise mit einem 230 mm DNM Dämpfer oder einem 222 mm Fox Dämpfer. 2004 gab es das Bass TFR mit gleichen Dämpferlängen. 2005 wurde das Bass durch das Ufo ST abgelöst.

Durch die Konstruktion des Bass, bei der der Dämpfer einen eng begrenzten Bauraum zwischen nicht verstellbarer, vorderer Dämpferaufnahme und Sitzrohr einnimmt, können nur Dämpfer in der originalen Einbaulänge nachgerüstet werden. 

Wenn der OEM Dämpfer Deines Rahmens ein 210 mm DNM war, wirst Du heute vermutlich keinen aktuellen Dämpfer mehr nachrüsten können, da sich die Hersteller mittlerweile auf die Längen 200, 216, 222 und 240 mm eingependelt haben. Also entweder einen alten 210er auftreiben oder einen längeren Dämpfer kürzen lassen. Eine Modifikation des Rahmens im Bereich der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme wäre ebenfalls denkbar, um z.B einen 216 mm Dämpfer zu verbauen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (9. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wie bekommer ich Kratzerchen aus der Pulverbeschichtung?
> Was kostet eine neue Pulverung?



Feine Kratzer und Schlieren in der Pulverbeschichtung schließen sich zum wieder, wenn der Rahmen mit einem Bunsenbrenner vorsichtig abgeflammt wird. Aber nicht zu lange auf einer Stelle verweilen, sonst schlägt der Lack Blasen. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (9. November 2009)

items schrieb:


> Servus,
> wieso sind hinten eigentlich beim Argon nur 160er Scheiben max zugelassen? 180 ist doch IMHO inzwischen eigentlich Standard. Sind die Kräfte da um so viel größer?
> 
> Grüße
> items



Bei den aktuellen Argon Modellen gilt diese Einschränkung nicht mehr.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Schoschi (9. November 2009)

Kann ich eigentlich bei einem 06er Helius FR, die Fox 36 Gabeln mit 160mm Federweg noch verbauen? Weiß gar nicht was bei meinem Radl die max. Einbaulänge ist. Und die Fox Gabeln sind ja glaub ich eh net sooo lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (9. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Feine Kratzer und Schlieren in der Pulverbeschichtung schließen sich zum wieder, wenn der Rahmen mit einem Bunsenbrenner vorsichtig abgeflammt wird. Aber nicht zu lange auf einer Stelle verweilen, sonst schlägt der Lack Blasen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco




Wow, das hört sich nach Action an. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meinen Flammenwerfer finden. Danke für die Antwort.
@Frankweber, erstmal danke, Autopolitur hat nicht wirklich geholfen, was meinst du mit "chen"?


----------



## Falco Mille (9. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich bei einem 06er Helius FR, die Fox 36 Gabeln mit 160mm Federweg noch verbauen? Weiß gar nicht was bei meinem Radl die max. Einbaulänge ist. Und die Fox Gabeln sind ja glaub ich eh net sooo lang!



Ich kenne die Länger der Gabel leider nicht genau. Maximal erlaubt waren beim 2006er Helius FR 540 mm.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## items (9. November 2009)

> (180er Scheibe ist erlaubt)Bei den aktuellen Argon Modellen gilt diese Einschränkung nicht mehr.



Cool. Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## armesehle (9. November 2009)

hallo,

ich möchte an mein helius eine hammerschmidt bauen und ich weiß nicht ob mein rahmen dafür geeignet ist.

deshalb frage ich euch

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## frankweber (9. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wow, das hört sich nach Action an. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meinen Flammenwerfer finden. Danke für die Antwort.
> @Frankweber, erstmal danke, Autopolitur hat nicht wirklich geholfen, was meinst du mit "chen"?


 

*Kratzer *- chen  
*Kratzerchen*


----------



## BOSTAD (9. November 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> *Kratzer *- chen
> *Kratzerchen*



 ich geh dann mal vom Schlauch runter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (9. November 2009)

armesehle schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich möchte an mein helius eine hammerschmidt bauen und ich weiß nicht ob mein rahmen dafür geeignet ist.
> 
> ...



Also nu putz erstmal damit ma auf dem Foddo auch was erkennt.

Das ist in der N-Sprache eine ISCG-Old Aufnahme. Also nicht der heutige ISCG-05 Standard. ISCG-Old war wohl soweit ich mich an Falcos-Aussage erinnere ISCG-03 welche mit einem Adapter Hammerschmidt kompatibel ist.


----------



## Wildsäule (9. November 2009)

Mit dieser iscg-Aufnahme ist Hammerschmidt nicht möglich !!!

Deshalb wird jetzt die "alte" Iscg Aufnahme und eine spezielle Iscg-Hammerschmidt ready angeboten.


----------



## softbiker (9. November 2009)

O.k. es ist genau verkehrt herum. Die alte Nicolai ISCG 03 ist nicht Hammerschmidt kompatibel. An die neue Hammerschmidt-ISCG kann man aber die regulären Kefü rannschrauben. Sorry für die Verwirrung


----------



## chickenway-user (10. November 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich bei einem 06er Helius FR, die Fox 36 Gabeln mit 160mm Federweg noch verbauen? Weiß gar nicht was bei meinem Radl die max. Einbaulänge ist. Und die Fox Gabeln sind ja glaub ich eh net sooo lang!




Ziemlich sicher, ja. (Kann auch sein, dass die Gabel 545mm Einbauhöhe hat und das noch ok war...)


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. November 2009)

Wie kriegt ihr eure Umwerfertürme "dicht"?! 

Da es ja jetzt öfter feucht und schlammig ist, und ich nicht jedes Mal die Lust habe das Rad über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen zu müssen, was habt ihr auf dem Umwerferturm drauf? Eigenbau oder gibts da ein Geheimtipp?


----------



## zuspät (10. November 2009)

gib mal den außendurchmesser von dem turm, ich hab zwar des problem net aber ich hab da evtl. ne kappe die passen könnte.


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2009)

der müsste 35mm sein.


----------



## frankweber (10. November 2009)

condomeria hilft sicher und sorgt immer für Gesprächsstoff aufm trail


----------



## zuspät (10. November 2009)

joa seh ich auch so, denk des is die unauffälligste lösung


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2009)

man sollte den Umwerferturm dann aber auch Optisch anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (10. November 2009)

kann da jemand mal den Photoshop anschmeißen, sieht doch bestimmt hammer aus


----------



## Schoschi (10. November 2009)

Als Umwerferturmabdeckung hab ich mir ein Stück Moosgummi ausgeschnitten, ca nen cm dick, vom Durchmesser her bissl größer und dann einfach reingeklemmt, leicht, billig, und hat auch den Gartenschlauch standtgehalten, und sah richtig sauber aus, wie gekauft.....


----------



## Lynus (10. November 2009)

Kurze Frage: Hat das 08er Helius FR  ein anderes Maß für die hintere Dämpferbuche als das 09er ?
Im Tech Sheet steht 49mm x 8mm. Gemessen sind es aber nur 44mm Breite.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. November 2009)

sicher das es genau 44 sind? bei mir sinds exakt 41,8!die 42er Buchsen passen!also ich hab ein 09er!


----------



## chickenway-user (10. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> kann da jemand mal den Photoshop anschmeißen, sieht doch bestimmt hammer aus



Dildo nehmen, 34mm Loch reinbohren, draufstecken.


----------



## Flugschueler (11. November 2009)

Meine Lösung - wenn auch ganz weit von einem Dildo entfernt 





Den Dom auf einer Drehbank gekürzt und eine Senkung rein gemacht - fertig.


----------



## Bingo1979 (11. November 2009)

Stimmen die Angaben im Datenblatt bzgl.

a) Dämpferlänge und Hub
b) Federweg
c) Reifenfreiheit (2,3'' ist recht knapp bemessen)

LINK zu Datenblatt:

http://www.nicolai.net/pdf/nonius-cc.pdf

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## acid-driver (11. November 2009)

ich hab auch nochmal ne frage.

sind die hinterbauten von helius AM und AC symetrisch oder muss ich meinen laufradsatz mit versatz in auftrag geben?


----------



## free-for-ride (11. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich hab auch nochmal ne frage.
> 
> sind die hinterbauten von helius AM und AC symetrisch oder muss ich meinen laufradsatz mit versatz in auftrag geben?



mit versatz? bei einem Nicolai?

ist doch kein specialized-müll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ist doch kein specialized-müll


----------



## acid-driver (11. November 2009)

naja weiß ja nicht, bei meinem fusion ist das auch. und das ist auch made in germany. 

darf ich deiner aussage entnehmen, dass die heliusse alle keinen versatz haben? 

besten dank, das wollte ich wissen


----------



## Testmaen (11. November 2009)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Stimmen die Angaben im Datenblatt bzgl.
> 
> a) Dämpferlänge und Hub
> b) Federweg
> ...



a) Für den vollen Federweg brauchts einen 200x57mm Dämpfer, zumindest war das die letzten Jahrgänge so.

b) Eigentlich sollte das stimmen, allerdings scheinen mir 145mm Maximalfederweg etwas viel, meins hat noch 130mm wenn ich mich nicht irre und seitdem hat sich meines Wissens außer einem kosmetischen Facelift beim Nonius technisch nichts getan.

c) In dem Hinterbau meines 06er Nonius laufen 2.25er Nobby Nics sehr luftig auf einer (schmalen) Mavic 317. Auf etwas breiterer Felge sollten auch noch 2.4er gehen.


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2009)

Flugschueler schrieb:


> Meine Lösung - wenn auch ganz weit von einem Dildo entfernt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das geht aber nur beim Helius ST und AFR so. Der Umwerferturm beim UFO
ist anderst montiert.


----------



## Framekiller (11. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich hab auch nochmal ne frage.
> 
> sind die hinterbauten von helius AM und AC symetrisch oder muss ich meinen laufradsatz mit versatz in auftrag geben?



Was meinst du genau mit Versatz? Hinterräder sind doch nie symetrisch eingespeicht weil ja das Ritzelpaket irgendwo Platz braucht. 
Oder hab ich da grad was nicht geblickt?


----------



## zuspät (11. November 2009)

bei der asymetrischen einspeichung wird die felge weiter nach rechts zentriert, hat dann die folge dass das laufrad bei nem anderen rahmen an der kettenstrebe schleift. wenn ich des richtig in erinnerung habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (11. November 2009)

also felgen haben ja normalerweise zwischen den beiden achs-enden den gleichen abstand. logisch sind die auf der nabe asymetrisch eigenspeicht damit sie gerade sind. 

deshalb die frage nach dem hinterbau. wenn dieser asymetrisch wäre, müssten man die felge in richtung rechts oder links versetzt einbauen.


----------



## Framekiller (11. November 2009)

Die Nicolai Hinterbauten sind soweit ich weiß symetrisch hab zumindest bis jetzt noch nichts anderes gesehen und ich hatte schon einige Nicos aof dem OP Tisch.


----------



## free-for-ride (12. November 2009)

@zuspät: korrekt

@Framekiller:

die felge ist normalerweise symetrisch eingespeicht, nunja zumindest kann man das bei normalen hinterbauten so nennen.

manche hersteller verwenden aber einen asymetrischen hinterbau wie z.b. specialized /fusion.
nimm ein normales laufrad und bau es in einen specialized sx trail hinterbau und man wird feststellen, das der reifen an einer seite 2cm abstand zur strebe hat und auf der anderen seite gar keinen mehr, schleift also an der strebe.
hier muss das laufrad asymetrisch eingespeicht werden, sind pimaldaumen 1cm versatz zu normalen laufrädern

weiß nicht ob das jetzt richtig rüber gekommen ist, anders weiß ich es nicht zu erklären


----------



## OldSchool (12. November 2009)

Asymetrisch ist symetrisch zwischen den Nabenflanschen. (weiter nach links in Fahrtrichtung)

Symetrisch ist symetrisch zwischen den Ausfallenden.

Hoffe es stimmt so.


----------



## acid-driver (12. November 2009)

das ist doch garnicht die frage gewesen  

ich wollte doch nur wissen, ob der hinterbau vom helius symetrisch ist. den rest macht felix...


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

Er ist symetrisch!


----------



## free-for-ride (12. November 2009)

^^ sach ich doch  (#761)


----------



## acid-driver (12. November 2009)

na also 

dann können wir das laufradbauen kompetenteren leuten überlassen 

besten dank nochmal.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. November 2009)

passt ein 2,7" maxxis-schlappen in den hinterbau meines 2009er helius fr?


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> passt ein 2,7" maxxis-schlappen in den hinterbau meines 2009er helius fr?



was hast du damit vor???
2,7 find ich bissel heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. November 2009)

mein mm verlieren stollen. der 2,7" ist auch nicht breiter als ein 2,5" mm. ich hab allerdings die 2,35er drauf. an der gabel wirds passen aber hinterbau?


----------



## kroiterfee (12. November 2009)

versuch macht kluch: passt perfekt! sieht besser aus als mit den mm die highroller passen da rein als waere der hinterbau dafuer gemacht!


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. November 2009)

mach mal ein Bild, oder bringst du das Bike am Samstag mit???

Shit, meins ist immer noch dreckig


----------



## kroiterfee (12. November 2009)

jo bring i mit. meins ist auch dreckig vuelleicht regnets ja unterwegs. oder guerue hat einen eimer und n lappen. meins ist fuer fotos sicher nicht gut genug.


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

ich habe sogar ne Hochdruckreiniger. Damit kann man Bikes Atomisieren


----------



## Disco82 (12. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das Bass gab es nur bis Modelljahr 2004. Bis 2002 wurden 210 mm DNM Dämpfer verbaut. (war in den 90ern eine weit verbreitete Länge) 2003 gab es das Bass DFR, wahlweise mit einem 230 mm DNM Dämpfer oder einem 222 mm Fox Dämpfer. 2004 gab es das Bass TFR mit gleichen Dämpferlängen. 2005 wurde das Bass durch das Ufo ST abgelöst.
> 
> Durch die Konstruktion des Bass, bei der der Dämpfer einen eng begrenzten Bauraum zwischen nicht verstellbarer, vorderer Dämpferaufnahme und Sitzrohr einnimmt, können nur Dämpfer in der originalen Einbaulänge nachgerüstet werden.
> 
> ...



Danke,damit kann ich jetzt auch endlich mal was anfangen !


----------



## zuspät (12. November 2009)

wie würde den diese "modifikation" aussehen? wird da in die dämpferaufnahme ein zusätzliches loch gebohrt? oder wird die ganze aufnahme nach vorne versetzt?  rentiert sich des den dann beim dem rahmen mit einschicken, lackieren, etc.?
frag eben weil ich "nur" nen 190ger rein krieg und eh grad bein bass herrichten möchte.


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> passt ein 2,7" maxxis-schlappen in den hinterbau meines 2009er helius fr?



ja passt perfekt, Minion o. High Roller 

Die 2,7er Maxxis sind genau so breit wie ein 2,35 Muddy Mary 

Das sind beides Minion F in 2,7


----------



## KHUJAND (13. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hochdruckreiniger



kommt mir nicht ans bike... 

ich warte immer bis der dreck aufem bike trocknet,- danach fege ich mit nem pinsel alles ab.

geht gaz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (13. November 2009)

oder einfach kräftig schütteln


----------



## chickenway-user (13. November 2009)

Oder einfach ignorieren. Der fällt schon wieder ab...

(ich bin immer wieder über das strahlende Gelb meines Rades auf alten Fotos überrascht...)


----------



## trek 6500 (13. November 2009)

hey , hab mein bass  aus 2005 gebraucht gekauft - war das dann schon ein  tfr oder noch ein fr .. ?wo liegt der unterschied - in optik und technik ??? danke , greez , trek6500


----------



## User85319 (15. November 2009)

Hat jemand zufällig die Einbauhöhe für ne Lyrik parat? Evtl für die 170mm?


----------



## der-gute (16. November 2009)

160er Lyrik hat 545

steht hier: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/MY2010 Crown to Axle.pdf


----------



## der-gute (16. November 2009)

Meine KF (kurze Frage)

kann man, würdet ihr, wäre es fahrbar, wenn man eine 180er Gabel in ein Helius FR 2006  einbaut

lt. Kalle für 545, also 160 mm freigegeben

das Ding hat sowieso keine Garantie mehr, also warum keine Dicke einbauen
könnte ne 2008er 66RC3 bekommen

das FR wird als Spaßbike aufgebaut, endlich ein Rad in Größe L in meinem Stall.
darf aber auch mal ein bisschen gefahren werden, d.h. auch bergauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

@der-gute,
warum hat ein 06er FR keine Garantie mehr?

Zu deiner Frage, ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## zuspät (16. November 2009)

würd die gabel einbauen und mal fahren. um den lenkwinkel zu checken. wenn der passt lässt se drin 

p.s. hab selbst auch weng mehr einbauhöhe bei meim bass


----------



## der-gute (16. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> @der-gute,
> warum hat ein 06er FR keine Garantie mehr?
> 
> Zu deiner Frage, ich würde es nicht machen.



hat der Helius Rahmen Garantie unabhängig vom Besitzer?

wird nämlich wohl 2. oder 3. Besitz

kannst du deine Bedenken zum Thema 180er Gabel ein bisschen ausführen?(ne 180er mit mehr Sag is steifer und baut ähnlich hoch)


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> hat der Helius Rahmen Garantie unabhängig vom Besitzer?
> 
> wird nämlich wohl 2. oder 3. Besitz



Wenn du die Rechnung von Erstbesitzer hast hat der Rahmen auch noch Garantie.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. November 2009)

.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. November 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> kannst du deine Bedenken zum Thema 180er Gabel ein bisschen ausführen?(ne 180er mit mehr Sag is steifer und baut ähnlich hoch)



Bei Nicolai hat nicht nur der Erstkäufer Garantie.

Ich hab ja auch nen 2006er FR und fahr es mit Pike (518mm). Da kann definitiv mehr rein. 
Jedoch wenn ich einfach nur so auf flowigen Trails wo nicht viel passiert mit Mach 5 rumtucker lass ich sie bergauf und bergab auf 120mm. Das passt da.

In den Alpen bergauf 95 und bergab 140. Das passt auch gut, und manchmal wünsch ich mir vorne mehr Federweg. 

Ob sich jetzt aber die (relativ hoch bauende, oder?) 66 noch gut fährt ist fraglich. Und damit ist die Garantie dann auch definitiv weg.


----------



## Falco Mille (17. November 2009)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Stimmen die Angaben im Datenblatt bzgl.
> 
> a) Dämpferlänge und Hub 200 x 50,9
> b) Federweg 100, 110, 120, 130
> ...



a) Dämpferlänge und Hub 200 x 50,9
b) Federweg 100, 110, 120, 130
c) Reifenfreiheit 2,3" 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (17. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich hab auch nochmal ne frage.
> 
> sind die hinterbauten von helius AM und AC symetrisch oder muss ich meinen laufradsatz mit versatz in auftrag geben?



Nein, die Hinterbauten sind nicht immer 100% symmetrisch, und das Hinterrad steht bei korrekter Spur und Sturz nicht unbedingt mittig in Yoke und Wishbone. Durch den verfahrensbedingten Schweißverzug kann eine leichte Asymmetrie entstehen. Der Rahmen wird nach der Montage so gerichtet, dass Vorderrad und Hinterrad exakt in Spur und Sturz laufen. Die Laufräder sollten daher auf alle Fälle mittig zentriert werden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (17. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> hey , hab mein bass  aus 2005 gebraucht gekauft - war das dann schon ein  tfr oder noch ein fr .. ?wo liegt der unterschied - in optik und technik ??? danke , greez , trek6500



2005 gab es nur noch das Bass TFR. Hier der Link zu den alten Katalogen. Da kannst Du die Modelle vergleichen.

http://nicolai.net/entertain/showcase.html#art

Grüße, Falco


----------



## zuspät (17. November 2009)

hey falco, du hattest in nem anderen fred was über die modifikation an nem bass geschrieben um ne andere dämpfergrösse einzubauen. wie sieht den diese modifikation aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (18. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> a) Dämpferlänge und Hub 200 x 50,9
> b) Federweg 100, 110, 120, 130
> c) Reifenfreiheit 2,3"
> 
> Grüße, Falco


 D.h. bei 200*57

ergeben sich die Werte gemäß Nicolai Datenblatt:

*travel:​*​​​​120 / 125 / 133 / 145 mm​
*
Gruß

Ingo​*​​​​​


----------



## trek 6500 (18. November 2009)

@falco : herzlichen dank !!! gruss, kati


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2009)

Hallo N-Gemeinde !

Wo bekomm ich denn für mein 2005er CC nen Plan mit den Drehmomenten der Hinterbauschrauben her ? Da es irgendwie mal die dirty-pages, die finde ich aber leider momentan nicht. Kann mir wer helfen ? Wollte mal meinen Hinterbau zerlegen, reinigen und neu fetten.

Danke.

Mfg Spassbremse


----------



## DJT (21. November 2009)

Klickklick 

Prost


----------



## Spassbremse (22. November 2009)

Genau das habe ich gesucht !

Danke Djt!  haste Dir verdient . Von mir aus auch 



Mfg Spassbremse


----------



## GeEk (26. November 2009)

Gude,

in dem ION Vergleichstest der MTB-Rider stand, dass sich die Geometrie (Lenkwinkel o.Ä.) für die neue Saison ändern würde. Wenn ich mir die Geometrie-Daten von 2009 un 2010 angucke, hat sich nur bei der Sitzrohrlänge was getan (25 mm kürzer bei M und L).
War's das oder hat sich da an der Geo noch was geändert??

Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2009)

Moin

mein Baby war beim Frisör:





meine Fragen:

is die Reihenfolge an der hinteren Federbeinaufnahme korrekt?





ich hab von aussen nach innen:
Umlenkhebel - Kunstoffscheibe - Alubuchse - Federbeinauge
passt das, oder gehört die Kunstoffscheibe nach innen zum Federbein?

Weiter...
an der vorderen Federbeinaufnahme hat das Auge des Federbeins trotz der von Nicolai heute gekommenen Buchsen zirka 1-2mm Luft.





Bild is wohl nicht aussagekräftig

Stimmts so?
Wenn man die Schraube anzieht is alles fest, aber soll das so?
nicht das ich die Aufnahme verbiege...


----------



## dreamdeep (27. November 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> passt das, oder gehört die Kunstoffscheibe nach innen zum Federbein?


nein, passt nicht. Die Scheibe gehört nach innen zum Dämpferauge.


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2009)

und die Distanz vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (27. November 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> nein, passt nicht. Die Scheibe gehört nach innen zum Dämpferauge.



so isses. 


platz sollte vorne eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> und die Distanz vorne?



gleichst du mit Distanzscheiben aus. 

Normal ist das aber nicht!


----------



## haha (27. November 2009)

war bei mir nach dem service auch so mit dem spiel vorne, obwohl ich extra passende neue buchsen mitbestellt habe...
hab derzeit jetzt einfach sehr dünne u-legscheiben drin, bis ich neue buchsen habe.


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2009)

Hab den volker heute nicht mehr erreicht

schreib ihm nacher ne Mail

vielleicht gibt's doch breitere Buchsen.

Andere Frage:

werde jetzt wohl ne 66 RC3 von 2008 verbauen
aber eben mit mehr Sag wegen den 180 mm
gute oder doofe Idee?
Is dann eben ne coil Gabel, passend zum Hinterbau
Bekomm die Gabel supergünstig und frisch vom Service, daher bersuch ich es einfach mal


----------



## flyingscot (27. November 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> werde jetzt wohl ne 66 RC3 von 2008 verbauen
> aber eben mit mehr Sag wegen den 180 mm
> gute oder doofe Idee?



Der Rahmen ist für 160mm oder sogar nur 150mm zugelassen. Wenn du mit viel mehr SAG fährst, schlägt die Gabel viel früher durch. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man bei einer Coil nicht sonderlich gut den SAG abstimmen kann.

Also meiner Meinung nach eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2009)

Man kann an der 66 die federvorspannung verändern und durch eine luftkammer die Charakteristik ändern...

Das der Rahmen eine Gabel bis 545 mm verträgt, hat Nicolai so gesagt.

Is auch erstmal ein Versuch, sonst kommt die durolux RCA rein

mir geht es bei der Frage eher drum, ob es fahrbar is...

Es soll ein spassfahrrad zum treppenspringen und so werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. November 2009)

mit welchem dieser Löcher hab ich den maximalen Federweg?





das Federbein is 200x57, der Rahmen (Helius FR 2006) soll laut Kalle 160 mm hergeben...


----------



## OldSchool (27. November 2009)

Im Obersten.


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2009)

Danke ;-)

wird übrigens ein echt günstiges Ding...

unter 2k Euro war ja geplant, da bleib ich bisher deutlich drunter


----------



## kroiterfee (28. November 2009)

respekt!


----------



## chickenway-user (28. November 2009)

2006 ist meins auch, im obersten Loch sind das so weit ich weiss 150mm. 

2k hab ich in meins auch nicht investiert...


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2009)

Frage:

kann man den GCD auch mit der Alfine Nabe fahren?


----------



## kroiterfee (28. November 2009)

ja klar. solange du das entsprechende sprocket (ritzel) hast.


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2009)

ok, gibt es dafür ein GCD-kompatibles Ritzel?


----------



## bike-it-easy (29. November 2009)

Bin auf dem Nicolai DemoDay/Hausmesse in Winterberg (wenn meine Erinnerung mich nicht allzusehr trügt) vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr mal ein Argon mit Alfine und GCD probegefahren. Sollte also kein Problem darstellen, sowas zu bekommen. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## der-gute (30. November 2009)

zurück zum Thema vordere Federbeinaufnahme:

laut Volker von Nicolai verzieht sich die Aufnahme beim schweissen
wenn man die Schraube trotz der "Luft" um die Buchsen anzieht, stehen die Seiten parallel zueinander und alles is gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich suche einen Vergleich der Entfaltungen (26") von Hammerschmidt vs Shimano (vorzugsweise 11-32 Kassette).

Nachdem ichs nun in Excel selber erstellt habe .. hab ich diese Seite heir gefunden:

Ritzelrechner

Wie gibt man die Hammerschmidt an?
mit 22 und 36 oder 24 und 38? und wovon hängt das bei der ab?


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Dezember 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> hey falco, du hattest in nem anderen fred was über die modifikation an nem bass geschrieben um ne andere dämpfergrösse einzubauen. wie sieht den diese modifikation aus?



Das würde nur durch das versetzte Einschweißen einer neuen Dämpferaufnahme gehen. Sehr teuer und bei einem alten Bass daher nicht zu empfehlen. Lieber einen passenden Dämpfer suchen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Dezember 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Vergleich der Entfaltungen (26") von Hammerschmidt vs Shimano (vorzugsweise 11-32 Kassette).
> 
> Nachdem ichs nun in Excel selber erstellt habe .. hab ich diese Seite heir gefunden:
> 
> ...



Das hängt davon ab, welche Hammerschmidt Du haben willst. Die gibt es mit 22 und mit 24 Zähnen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> gleichst du mit Distanzscheiben aus.
> 
> Normal ist das aber nicht!



Die Aufnahmebleche können durch den Schweißverzug leicht auseinander stehen. Das ist normal. Hier werden keine Distanzscheiben eingesetzt. Der Dämpfer wird mit den 16 mm breiten Buchsen montiert. Die Bleche ziehen sich zusammen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> kann man den GCD auch mit der Alfine Nabe fahren?



Ja, hier findest Du alles darüber: http://g-boxx.com/e-carbondrive.html

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Bartenwal (1. Dezember 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Aufnahmebleche können durch den Schweißverzug leicht auseinander stehen. Das ist normal. Hier werden keine Distanzscheiben eingesetzt. Der Dämpfer wird mit den 16 mm breiten Buchsen montiert. Die Bleche ziehen sich zusammen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


Hallo, 
manchmal stehen die Bleche nach dem Schweissen zusammen statt auseinander. Nach Empfehlung von Vincent habe ich das Aufnahme"blech" gelöst (Helius AM), dann den Dämpfer festgeschraubt, dann das Aufnahme"blech" wieder fest geschraubt.
Grüße,
Bartenwal

P.S. Klar hat es geklappt


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2009)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> manchmal stehen die Bleche nach dem Schweissen zusammen statt auseinander. Nach Empfehlung von Vincent habe ich das Aufnahme"blech" gelöst (Helius AM), dann den Dämpfer festgeschraubt, dann das Aufnahme"blech" wieder fest geschraubt.
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



und, hat es geklappt


----------



## zuspät (2. Dezember 2009)

@ falco:


----------



## Mythilos (3. Dezember 2009)

1.Frage: geklärt!
Shimano-Umwerfer für neues Helius AM Gr.M:
M771 oder M773???

Der Unterschied bei beiden ist der Kettenstrbenwinkel:
M771 63-66°
M773 66-69°

Welche ist der Richtige?

2.Frage:
Kassette: Shimano 11-32
Kurbel: SLX 22-32-44
Shifter: XT

Gänge:Kurbel:44 und Kassette: 32-28-24 werde ich definitiv nicht schalten (da bekomm ich schon nur vom dran denken schmerzen)

Das Saint M810GS mit Kapazität 31/37 sollte doch dann passen (auch mit XT Shiftern)!?

3.Frage: geklärt!
Rahmen Gr.M: Sattelkklemmendurchmesser 31,8mm? -> geklärt.. logisch, muß ja wie der Umwerfer sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. Dezember 2009)

M771 ist der richtige, M773 wäre die Version für trekking Räder.


----------



## Bartenwal (4. Dezember 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> 3.Frage: geklärt!
> Rahmen Gr.M: Sattelkklemmendurchmesser 31,8mm? -> geklärt.. logisch, muß ja wie der Umwerfer sein!


hallo Mythilos,
mein Helius AM hat eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze -> Sattelklemme 34,9mm (wie der Umwerfer).
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Mythilos (4. Dezember 2009)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> hallo Mythilos,
> mein Helius AM hat eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze -> Sattelklemme 34,9mm (wie der Umwerfer).
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



ähm ja! .. 31,6mm Sattelst. und 34,9mm Umwerfer.. hatte da was vertauscht!


----------



## no_budgeT (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin, 

ich habe gerade zufällig auf der NicolaiWebpage gesehen,dass die Jungs beim Helius FR einmal den Dämpfer im unteren und einmal im oberen Loch des Umlenkhebels haben. 
Darf man das überhaupt??? 
Wenn ich ihn im oberen einstöpsel, sollte mehr Federweg vorhanden sein, oder?
Bitte um Aufklärung!!!
Besten Dank 
Gruß Manuel


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Dezember 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Darf man das überhaupt???
> Wenn ich ihn im oberen einstöpsel, sollte mehr Federweg vorhanden sein, oder?



Auf fraglichem Foto ist, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, auch ein Luftdämpfer im FR zu sehen, was ja angeblich bei diesem Rahmen auch nicht gehen soll  wie hier auch schon nachzulesen war. Aber das Nano Silberne FR hat auch eine andere vordere Dämpferaufnahme verschweißt als das babyblaue 

Das Verdübeln des Dämpfers in höheren Löchern am Umlenkhebel hat mehr Federweg zur Folge, was allerdings besonders bei modellspezifisch Herstellerseitig tabuisierten Aufnahmen mit einem Kollisionstest überprüft werden sollte. Wenn noch Garantie besteht und du auf Erhalt selbiger hoffst rate ich ab  oder zum telefonischen Einholen einer individuellen Freigabe in Lübbrechtsen.

Guru benutzt ja im AFR auch eine nicht freigegebene Dämpferposition


----------



## no_budgeT (9. Dezember 2009)

http://www.nicolai.net/imgs/prod/dsk-xxl/helius-fr.jpg

Bei dem ist der Dämpfer auch im oberen Loch, aber ich werd morgen mal anrufen.
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Dezember 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> http://www.nicolai.net/imgs/prod/dsk-xxl/helius-fr.jpg
> 
> Bei dem ist der Dämpfer auch im oberen Loch, aber ich werd morgen mal anrufen.
> Danke für die Antwort



Brauchst Du nicht, habe ich alles lange und breit beschrieben.
Ich glaube Helius Teil 1.
Aber egal, das obere Loch ist für einen Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub.
Das untere für 57mm Hub.
Bau um und ein was Du willst aber ein Kollisionstest wird dir immer 
zeigen das nur das Vorgeschriebene passt. Ausser Du fährst mit sehr sehr flachen Reifen.


----------



## no_budgeT (9. Dezember 2009)

also, fahre zur Zeit einen Tioga Factory (oldschool) und er ist ca. 3-4mm vom Sattelrohr entfernt. Reicht das?
Danke Gruß Manuel


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Dezember 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> ... und er ist ca. 3-4mm vom Sattelrohr entfernt ...



Ich bin kein Arzt, aber ich würde mal sagen, dass das schon knapp genug is, nich? Und vmtl. verhunst du dir die Geo, wenn die andere Position für eine andere Dämpferlänge ist.


----------



## martin! (10. Dezember 2009)

mahlzeit,

auf der nicolai seite sieht man unten bei dem link zum ordergenerator ein ion zum anmalen 

gibts diese bögen zum runterladen.
ich würd gerne gucken wie meine idee vom helius am aussehen könnte, habe aber nix dergleichen gefunden.

schönen gruss


----------



## Simbl (10. Dezember 2009)

Das selbe hab ich mich auch schon gefragt aber nix gefunden. Hab dann einfach was weißes im Netz gesucht und das dann angemalt


----------



## WODAN (10. Dezember 2009)

Das wäre ja mal eine geniale Idee zu Weihnachten. Ein Nicolai Malbuch


----------



## martin! (13. Dezember 2009)

echt,
das malbuch für gross und klein


----------



## bertrueger (13. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
werde mir die Woche ein Helius AM bestellen und habe mich hier schon eingelesen, was die meisten meinter Fragen schon beantwortet hat. Drei Fragen sind aber noch über...

- welchen ISCG Adapter brauche ich für eine Kefü wie z.B. Blackspire Stinger? Im Order Generator stehen 2 zur Auswahl... NOT Hammerschmidt und Hammerschmidt...

- welche Druckstufeneinstellung wird bei einem RS Monarch 4.2 empfohlen? D oder E und ist der Hub mit 57 mm für 160mm Richtig? Im tech sheet steht was vom 50,9 mm...

- und vielleicht eine etwas blöde Frage... aber sicher ist sicher: welche elox Farbe kommt der Hope Pro2 Nabe in Gold am nähsten, Gold oder Orange?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Bert


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Dezember 2009)

hiho,

- machs mit hs-iscg. erhöht den wiederverkaufswert
- du meinst sicher welches tune der dämpfer braucht... keine ahnung
- keine ahnung


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Dezember 2009)

@betrueger:
- wie Kroiterfee schon sagte: nimm die HS-ISCG (e13 DRS und MRP LP passen aus eigener Erfahrung).
- 57mm Hub ist der korrekte.


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe eine HS Aufnahme an meinem AM, werde aber erstmal keien HS montieren.

Jetzt sind ja die Gewinde/Aufnahmen da, wie schütze ich die am vor Dreck usw.?..bevor das Gewinder verknotet wird


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2009)

bertrueger schrieb:


> - und vielleicht eine etwas blöde Frage... aber sicher ist sicher: welche elox Farbe kommt der Hope Pro2 Nabe in Gold am nähsten, Gold oder Orange?



Warum möchtest du das wissen, was hast du vor?

Zu deiner Frage: keine der  beiden Farben sehen der Hope Nabe ähnlich.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## bertrueger (13. Dezember 2009)

Plane den Aufbau eines AM und bin mir über die Farbe der Anbauteile und der extra Love Parts noch unschlüssig...

Gruß Bert


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Dezember 2009)

bertrueger schrieb:


> Plane den Aufbau eines AM und bin mir über die Farbe der Anbauteile und der extra Love Parts noch unschlüssig...
> 
> Gruß Bert



dann nimm BLAU


----------



## bertrueger (13. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> dann nimm BLAU



Schwanke noch zwischen Gold und Blau bei schwarzem elox Rahmen.

Gruß Bert


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Dezember 2009)

bertrueger schrieb:


> Schwanke noch zwischen Gold und Blau bei schwarzem elox Rahmen.
> 
> Gruß Bert




Blauer Rahmen, goldene Parts (wobei ich rot mit gold oder blau mit silber vorziehen würde...)


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2009)

bertrueger schrieb:


> Plane den Aufbau eines AM und bin mir über die Farbe der Anbauteile und der extra Love Parts noch unschlüssig...
> 
> Gruß Bert



Ich hab mal ein Foto gemacht, damit du den Unterschied siehst!


----------



## obim (14. Dezember 2009)

die Hope sieht ja richtig billig aus


----------



## bertrueger (14. Dezember 2009)

@ Guru:
Vielen Dank für die Mühe! Ich denke, ich werde mit dem Farbunterschied leben können... 
Es wird schwarz- gold! 

Gruß Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2009)

wie machen sich die rubberqueen im winter? verhärten die auch bei kalten temperaturen?


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2009)

mir ist da nichts negatives Aufgefallen als ich letztes Jahr mit der Queen
im Winter unterwegs war.


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Dezember 2009)

Bei euch gibts doch gar keinen Winter


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Dezember 2009)

Im Norden haben wir bestimmt 2 Tage Schnee !


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Dezember 2009)

muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. Dezember 2009)

is des öl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. Dezember 2009)

also von aussen hab ich d anoch nie was drauf gemacht. ist das normal das dass so ein wenig daraus suppt? also keine tropfen oder so. lediglich ist das rad dort wieder schwarz während der rest des rahmens deutlich verdreckt ist.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke das ist nichts wo Du Dir sorgen machen musst. Da war vermutlich Fett von der Lagermontage drauf, welches nur grob abgewischt wurde oder es ist Kettenöl, die Kette liegt ja quasi direkt drüber. Entfette das ganze doch mal und beoachte es weiter.


----------



## OldSchool (17. Dezember 2009)

Ist normal wenn das ganze mit Fett montiert wurde.

Oder vermutest du eine Ölquelle in deinem Tretlager?


----------



## MaW:) (17. Dezember 2009)

War bei mir auch das kommt jetzt immer noch bei mir vor, wenn es nur noch trocken ist könnte man ggf. bald mal ein Sevice durchziehn


----------



## Schoschi (17. Dezember 2009)

Das wird alles mit reichlich Fett montiert, auch die äußeren Deckeldinger und so, das hat dann auch eine gewisse Dichtfunktion, mit der Zeit, auch wenns im Sommer warm wird kann da schon weng langsam rauswandern. Grad bei Eloxrahmen fällts dann auf. Sollte da wirklich ne Ölquelle im Rahmen sein lässt sich die grad in der heutigen Zeit super vergolden......


----------



## dadsi (17. Dezember 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das wird alles mit reichlich Fett montiert, auch die äußeren Deckeldinger und so, das hat dann auch eine gewisse Dichtfunktion, mit der Zeit, auch wenns im Sommer warm wird kann da schon weng langsam rauswandern. Grad bei Eloxrahmen fällts dann auf. Sollte da wirklich ne Ölquelle im Rahmen sein lässt sich die grad in der heutigen Zeit super vergolden......



Klar im Sommer ( D E Z E M B E R ) wird das Fett dünnflüssig und kriecht durch Deckel auf Eloxalrahmen und fettet diesen sauber.
Ist leider kein ST mit Ölbohrplattform, also hast du Pech (oder Öl) gehabt

Denke auch, wenn es dort schmutzig bleibt: Wartungströpfchen


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Dezember 2009)

coolio. danke



trennung...


an die lyric-u-turn-besitzer: welche feder fahrt ihr bei welchem gewicht?


----------



## AustRico (18. Dezember 2009)

bei 84kg netto fahr ich eine mittlere Feder. Für alpines Gelände/Trail optimal. Im Park hätte ich lieber eine harte Feder drinnen, aber ich fahre max 10% im Park...


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Dezember 2009)

also die rote standard feder?  ich habe auch und nutze max 100mm. ich hab einen sag von vielleicht 10mm.  und das bei geoeffnten druckstufen.


----------



## AustRico (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja, medium = rot. 
Damit ergibt sich ein Sag von ca. 4,5cm (am Rad stehend).
Entweder du bist um einges leichter, oder auch bei der Lyrik gibt es analog zur Pike eine nicht unbeachtliche Serienstreuung.
Nimm einfach Testweise die nächst weichere Feder, bei dem was du in dein Bike investiert hast kommt´s darauf ja nicht an und der Umbau ist sehr einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Dezember 2009)

also ich wiege ohne alles 78 und mit klamotten und rucksack vielleicht 85. gelbe feder ist in der beschaffung. bei meiner pike war diue standard-feder viel zu weich. die schlug schon durch wenn ich mich nur auf die gabel gestützt habe. krasse streuung.


----------



## abbath (18. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir passt die Standardfeder der Pike sogar bei 90+kg. Allerdings fahr ich auch ziemlich moderat. SAG passt auch (ca.3cm - ich mag's straff).


----------



## Mythilos (19. Dezember 2009)

Frage zu den Decals:
Wie bringt man die an?
Sind die einfach zum Aufkleben, oder muß man da was evtl. erwärmen etc.?


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Dezember 2009)

Den Untergrund schön saubermachen, Aufkleber nehmen, Trägerfolie abziehen, Decals bleiben an Transferfolie, gerade dranhalten, draufkleben, gut anreiben, Transferfolie abziehen, nochmal mit weichem Tuch nachreiben, fertig. Rahmen sollte möglichst Zimmertemperatur haben. Zu kalt ist eher nix.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal, es wurde sicherlich schon hundertmal beantwortet, aber gibts irgendwo ne anständige Nicolai Händlerliste?


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Dezember 2009)

Die hier kennst Du vermutlich schon, oder?
http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.com/


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Dezember 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die hier kennst Du vermutlich schon, oder?
> http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.com/



Schon, ja. Aber die 5 Händler könnnen doch nicht alles sein...


----------



## Boondog (23. Dezember 2009)

also ich komm auf 18 Testcenter´s


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Dezember 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Schon, ja. Aber die 5 Händler könnnen doch nicht alles sein...


Es sind immerhin 18, ist halt die Frage ob das wirklich alle sind 

EDIT: zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (23. Dezember 2009)

5 oder 18 ist doch egal, sind jedenfalls alle weit weg...

Wo soll ich denn die Menschenmassen hinschicken die mein Rad probefahren und dann begeistert sind?


----------



## Boondog (23. Dezember 2009)

von Ulm aus sind es ca. 20Km zum nächsten Testcenter!!!!


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Dezember 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> von Ulm aus sind es ca. 20Km zum nächsten Testcenter!!!!



Yep,  Lauf Rad Paulus in Schalkstetten. Übrigens sehr nett und kompetent.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Dezember 2009)

Super, Dankeschön.

Ich bin offensichtlich blöd.


----------



## Markusso (23. Dezember 2009)

KFKA: Wieviel bar Druck wird denn im Innern einer Federgabel maximal erreicht (in der Luftfedereinheit, meine ich, sowohl + als auch -)?


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Dezember 2009)

Markusso schrieb:


> KFKA: Wieviel bar Druck wird denn im Innern einer Federgabel maximal erreicht (in der Luftfedereinheit, meine ich, sowohl + als auch -)?



Das kommt darauf an wieviel du rein tust, wie groß der Federweg ist, wie weit eingefedert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (24. Dezember 2009)

Nur so zur groben Orientierung... Sag ma ma ne 120er Reba mit 100 psi Druck in + und - und max. Einfederung


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Dezember 2009)

Stell die Frage doch mal im richtigen Bereiche ( Tech Talk )


----------



## hotroder (24. Dezember 2009)

BB-Bike in 88477 Großschafhausen(bei Laupheim) hat seit neuestem auch Nicolai... hab die Tage mit Uli einem der Inhaber gesprochen .... cooler Laden !!!!


----------



## abbath (24. Dezember 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Stell die Frage doch mal im richtigen Bereiche ( Tech Talk )



In anderen Teilen des Forums ist die Hilfsbereitschaft weniger ausgeprägt als hier. So jedenfalls mein Eindruck --> N-Community


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Dezember 2009)

Ist nicht böse gemeint ich denke nur das da mehr die Federungs experten vertreten sind


----------



## acid-driver (24. Dezember 2009)

oder wende dich mal an sharky, der hat schon alles mit rockshox ausprobiert / repariert / gewartet 

allerdings ist er immer etwas gereizt, wenns schon per sufu zu finden wäre^^


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Dezember 2009)

Markusso schrieb:


> Nur so zur groben Orientierung... Sag ma ma ne 120er Reba mit 100 psi Druck in + und - und max. Einfederung


#

Wie lang ist die Luftkammer?

Ich hab ja noch keine Luftgabel zerlegt, aber eigentlich muss die Luftkammer ja mehr als doppelt so lang sein wie der Federweg. Dementsprechend werden wohl so 150 bis 180 psi erreicht.


----------



## Markusso (25. Dezember 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> #
> 
> Ich hab ja noch keine Luftgabel zerlegt, aber eigentlich muss die Luftkammer ja mehr als doppelt so lang sein wie der Federweg.



Wieso genau doppelt?
Die Positivluftkammer entspricht der Länge des Federwegs plus ein Luftpolsterzum kompromieren, die Länge des Negativkammer vartiiert je nach Gabel, bei der Reba steht sie zB im ausgefederten Zustand zur Positiv ca. im Verhältnis 1:2, bei meiner R7 ist sie eher klein (ca. 2cm).

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das in der + wesentlich höhere Drücke erreicht werden, in der - dann entsprechende Unterdrücke.


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Dezember 2009)

Markusso schrieb:


> Wieso genau doppelt?
> Die Positivluftkammer entspricht der Länge des Federwegs plus ein Luftpolsterzum kompromieren, die Länge des Negativkammer vartiiert je nach Gabel, bei der Reba steht sie zB im ausgefederten Zustand zur Positiv ca. im Verhältnis 1:2, bei meiner R7 ist sie eher klein (ca. 2cm).
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das in der + wesentlich höhere Drücke erreicht werden, in der - dann entsprechende Unterdrücke.



Die Tauchrohre müssen ja auch irgendwo hin. Und der Raum muss so lang sein wie der Federweg, plus Tauchrohrüberstand. Wobei man da natürlich auch was reinbauen könnte, oder mit weiteren Dichtungen die Luftkammer verkleinern... Vermutlich ists auch so, wie gesagt, ich hatte so ein Ding noch nie offen.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Dezember 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Die Tauchrohre müssen ja auch irgendwo hin. Und der Raum muss so lang sein wie der Federweg, plus Tauchrohrüberstand.



Die Luftkammer ist in den Standrohren, die Tauchrohre selbst haben damit erstmal nichts zu tun. Im Service manual ab Seite 40 kann man sich das recht gut anschauen:
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/TM_MY09_D.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (26. Dezember 2009)

Womit wirs aber immer noch nicht wissen: Wieviel Druck entsteht in der Positivluftkammer beim max. Einfedern?


----------



## MaW:) (26. Dezember 2009)

Das müsst ihr schon die Hersteller selber fragen, den die wissen das 100%.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Dezember 2009)

ich hätte da noch ein paar fragen das AM betreffend:

- welcher tune beim rockshox-dämpfer?
                        - a oder b beim vivid?
                        - a, b, c, d oder e beim monarch?
- stimmen die angaben im techsheet?
                        - 200/50,9
                        - 16x8 und 48x8 buchsenmaß
                         - wenn ja, wo bekomm ich die buchsen her? bei meinen stammhändlern gibts die nicht 

- welche feder empfielt sich für den vivid bei ca 80kg?

und nun eigentlich die wichtigste frage:

gibts im großraum ruhrgebiet/münsterland jemanden mit einem helius AM in entweder S oder M, auf das ich mich mal draufsetzten könnte?

besten dank für antworten


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Dezember 2009)

Dämpfer = 200 x 57


----------



## followupup (26. Dezember 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> - a, b, c, d oder e beim monarch?
> - stimmen die angaben im techsheet?
> 
> besten dank für antworten



-Tune A beim monarch
-Buchsen von nicolai 

siehe auch 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=415385&highlight=monarch+tune

Gruß followupup


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. Dezember 2009)

kann ich diese Steckachse (auf der anderen Seite mit 6er Inbus) gegen eine mit Hebel tauschen, also Rock Shox Maxle?


----------



## DJT (31. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Du in der Zwischenzeit das Rad festhältst damit es nicht rausfällt dann gehts


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. Dezember 2009)

danke, ich werde drauf achten, wusste nicht ob das dieselben Gewinde sind die von RS und Nicolai verwendet werden


----------



## DJT (31. Dezember 2009)

kein Problem 

aus einer pdf:
Eine 12 mm Schraub-Steckachse ist im Lieferumfang erhalten. Da TRUAX kompatibel mit dem Rock Shox Maxle® System ist, kann der Rahmen auf
Wusch auch mit einer 12 mm Maxle® Schnellspannachse geliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (31. Dezember 2009)

die Maxle wiegt halt mehr als das Doppelte


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. Dezember 2009)

es gibt aber keinen Inbus den man fast rund dreht weil man das Hinterrad wieder lösen will, fragt mich aber nicht wie es dazu kam die Spannachse so fest angezogen war


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem hohen Drehmoment macht es mehr Sinn den Aussensechskant zu benutzen, dann dreht auch nichts rund.


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Dezember 2009)

ich hab wegen dem blöden Hebel von der Maxle Achse auf die Nicolai-Steckachse umgebaut.
Sieht 1. viel cleaner aus, und 2. sparst du noch Gewicht ein 

Edith: und 3. steht die Nicolai Achse nicht so weit aus dem Rahmen heraus.

Bilder gibt´s hier zu sehen: Fibbs Fotoalbum


----------



## acid-driver (31. Dezember 2009)

ich hab meins auch extra mit der -N- steckachse bestellt. 

schaun wir mal, wanns kommt


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2009)

ich versteh den Sinn dieser RearMaxle und z.B. des RWS Schnellspanners für x-12 auch nicht

einen passenden Inbus hat man IMMER dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (31. Dezember 2009)

Macht meiner Meinung nach wirklich nur Sinn, wenn man das Hinterrad wegen transportproblemen öfters ausbauen muss. Ansonsten spricht alles für die normale Steckachse, leichter und höhere Steifigigkeit bzw. Klemmkraft.


----------



## flyingscot (31. Dezember 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch ein paar fragen das AM betreffend:
> 
> - 16x8 und 48x8 buchsenmaß



*49x8* Buchsenmaß!


----------



## michar (1. Januar 2010)

ich hab ne frage zum preis vom ion st...was ist denn der grundpreis ohne sonderwunsch in der lackierung mit nem dhx4/vivid? auf der homepage seh ich nur den preis ohne daempfer sowie den preis mit rc4...


----------



## Mythilos (1. Januar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich hab ne frage zum preis vom ion st...was ist denn der grundpreis ohne sonderwunsch in der lackierung mit nem dhx4/vivid? auf der homepage seh ich nur den preis ohne daempfer sowie den preis mit rc4...



Ordergenerator, 2299â¬ plus Vivid/DHX 4 300â¬, RC4 500â¬ plus 30â¬ Shockmounting SET


----------



## Globalplayer (2. Januar 2010)

hi.
mal ne ganz dumme frage 
Was genau heist ion bei den nicolai bikes?
Was wäre den ein unterschied wenn man einen ST oder ion St Rahmen kauft?(falls es die 2 Unterschiedlichen gibt.
ich lese oft ion an den Bikes aber mir fällt kein Unterschied ein.


----------



## c_w (2. Januar 2010)

www.nicolai.net

ankucken
verstehen

ION ST ist ein Modell von Nicolai. Und zwar das einzige ION. Es gibt z.B auch ein UFO ST... aber auch ein UFO DS. Usw. usf.!


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. Januar 2010)

ST steht eigentlich für "Super Travel" und damit meinte man zumindest in früheren Zeiten die Modelle für den richtig langen Federweg. Der Zusatz hat sich aber in der letzten Zeit (Stichwort Helius AFR) nicht mehr sooo durchgesetzt. Ist aber auch egal, denn wie c_w schon sagte, es gibt nur ein Ion. Und nur einen "ST-Rahmen" führt Nicolai nicht.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Globalplayer (2. Januar 2010)

OK vielen dank nun weis ich es


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (2. Januar 2010)

ISCG05 oder ISCG?

Ich bekommen im März das UFO ST Model 2010. Weiss jemand welche Aufnahme da für die KeFü verbaut ist, ich blick da noch nicht so ganz durch.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Januar 2010)

rumpelheinzchen schrieb:


> iscg05 oder iscg?



iscg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpelheinzchen (3. Januar 2010)

k


----------



## GeEk (4. Januar 2010)

ich hatte hier schon mal gepostet bezüglich der Geometrie der aktuellen ION's, leider gabs keinen Antwort  

Mich interessiert speziell die Steuerrohr-Länge: 

- Wie lang ist das Steuerrohr serienmäßig??
- Kann ich hier in Kombi mit einem Reset 118 HD einen Boxxer (2010er Modell) mit flacher Gabelbrücke verbauen (RS gibt die flache Gabelbrücke bis max. 148mm Gesamthöhe also Steuerroh und -Satz frei) oder muss ich einen Sonderlänge ordern??

Danke für die Antworten,

der GeEk


----------



## rigger (4. Januar 2010)

Doer müsstest du alles finden. http://www.nicolai.net/pdf/Ion ST 2010.pdf


----------



## GeEk (4. Januar 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Doer müsstest du alles finden. http://www.nicolai.net/pdf/Ion ST 2010.pdf



Danke für die antwort!!

Diese PDF hatte ich mir auch schon runtergeladen. Demnach hat sich nur die Sitzrohrlänge bei den Rahmen in M und L um 25mm verkürzt (2009 zu 2010)

Hier im Forum ist aber noch von weiteren Geometrieänderungen die Rede (Lenk- und/oder Sitzrohrwinkel). Außerdem waren in der Galerie schon mehrere ION's mit flacher Boxxer-Brücke zu sehen. Mit den 125mm laut der aktuellen Geo-Tabelle (plus ca. 38mm Bauhöhe von 'nem Reset) würde das nicht passen. Haben die alle Sonderanfertigungen??


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Januar 2010)

welches öl muss in die u-turn seite einer 2008er lyrik?


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Januar 2010)

Wenn es nur um die Schmierung geht gibt RS an Gabel Öl 15W.
Du kannst aber auch Motoröl nehmen funzt eigendlich noch besser.

Habe ich bei meiner Totem das ganze Jahr über getestet. 
Mobil 0W-40 in meinem Fall


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Januar 2010)

hm. bei der geringen ölmenge frage ich mich ohnehin was das öl auf der u-turn seite macht. sicher das 15w? mir spukt irgendwie 5w im kopf umher...


----------



## acid-driver (9. Januar 2010)

ich hab links auch motoröl drin. 
funktioniert gut.


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Januar 2010)

5W hast Du in der MiC Einheit.

Bei Totem kommen zur Schmierung 20mL in jede Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertrueger (10. Januar 2010)

Moin, 
hat schon jemand getestet, ob der SLX FD-M667 2-Fach Umwerfer am Helius AM in verbindung mit einer 22/36 Kurbel, bei richtiger Ausrichtung, mit der Kettenstrebe kollidiert?


----------



## marco2 (10. Januar 2010)

@bertrueger
keine Ahnung zum AM, aber bei meinem FR 08 stösst nichts an mit dem SLX 2Fach und 22 36 auf XT


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte erst einen XT Umwerfer montiert, damit gab es bei korrekter Ausrichtung keine Probleme. Momentan ist ein SLX 2-Fach verbaut, allerdings ein Top-Swing, der muss wegen der Schweißnähte einen Tick höher montiert werden, daher kann ich zu der Schwingeproblematik nichts sagen. Allerdings sind die Käfige, egal ob XT oder SLX auf gleicher Höhe, deshalb sollte es keine probleme geben.

Wichtig ist halt ein kollisionstest, ausserdem gilt es beim 2-Fach SLX umwerfer zu berücksichtigen, dass der angebrachte Aufkleber nicht am KB sondern am Bashguard der 2-Fach SLX Kurbel ausgerichtet wird. Ich muss mal suchen, irgenwo hatte ich noch den Durchmesser vom Bashguard, daran könntest Du dich orientieren.


----------



## LCH (18. Januar 2010)

mal eine andere frage: weiß jemand, was es mit der farbe "_*texture black*_" auf sich hat? ist das das "nano-schwarz" (matte und raue pulverung)?


----------



## acid-driver (19. Januar 2010)

wie lange habt ihr eigentlich so auf eure helius AMs gewartet?


----------



## free-for-ride (19. Januar 2010)

lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen.
kommt immer darauf an, wieviele aufträge -N- zur zeit hat

ich habe auf mein Helius AFR ca. 6 wochen gewartet

@LCH

die farbe gibt es laut nicolai-farbtabelle nicht. kann dir also dazu nix sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (19. Januar 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen.
> kommt immer darauf an, wieviele aufträge -N- zur zeit hat
> 
> ich habe auf mein Helius AFR ca. 6 wochen gewartet


 

es gibt was Neues auf der Homepage 

*Produktionsplanübersicht      https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aho4mKeuwSYGdE16MFVqV0o5Q0x0ZnhSUVV5MzBoRGc&hl=de*

*da wird Dir geholfen*


----------



## free-for-ride (19. Januar 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> es gibt was Neues auf der Homepage
> 
> *da wird Dir geholfen*



mir nicht, ich hab schon lange mein bike


----------



## acid-driver (19. Januar 2010)

leck mich am ärmel...kw 12 

warum macht nicolai eigentlich alles auf englisch? ist doch ne deutsche firma...

aber danke für den link


----------



## frankweber (19. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> leck mich am ärmel...kw 12
> 
> warum macht nicolai eigentlich alles auf englisch? ist doch ne deutsche firma...
> 
> aber danke für den link


 

ist shipment, nicht Produktion klingt eigentlich fein


----------



## LCH (20. Januar 2010)

texture black wird im order generator von nicolai angeboten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo. 

Kann ich bei meinen Rahmen die 2Schrauben am Unterrohr für das Schutzblech
nachrüsten lassen ? Kosten ?
Die Gummiteile schauen blöde aus ums Rohr. 
Ist ein Nonius!


----------



## softbiker (22. Januar 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Kann ich bei meinen Rahmen die 2Schrauben am Unterrohr für das Schutzblech
> nachrüsten lassen ? Kosten ?
> ...



Ja geht. Dazu wird lediglich der gsamte Rahmen sandgestrahlt dann angeschweisst und neu lackiert


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ja geht. Dazu wird lediglich der gsamte Rahmen sandgestrahlt dann angeschweisst und neu lackiert



Ganz so kompliziert ist es dann auch wieder nicht. Es müssen nur Löcher für die Blindnietmuttern gebohrt werden in denen dann die Blindnietmuttern eingesetzt und mit einer Blindnietmutterzange vernietet  werden.







Grüß Gürü.


----------



## softbiker (22. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht dass das Nicolai macht. Und selber rummbohren heisst Garantieverlust


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2010)

eindeutig eine Blindnietmutter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (22. Januar 2010)

O.K. Aba mit dem Garantieverlust beim selberhantieren da kommst ma nicht durch.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2010)

vorher beim Kalle fragen, sich grünes Licht geben lassen, Garantie behalten.

das hat so bis jetzt immer bestens funktioniert


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Januar 2010)

jenauso. ich hab mir auch die schriftloche erlaubnis von kalle geholt bevor ich mein innenlagergehäuse angebohrt habe.


----------



## zoidberg75 (26. Januar 2010)

Was würdet ihr für diesen Kellerfund ausgeben?
Bike hat acht Jahre gestanden und muß aufgearbeitet werden, Rahmenhöhe ist nicht bekannt.....!? 






Bitte warten
Bild nicht verfügbar









Bitte warten
Bild nicht verfügbar


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Januar 2010)

Wer die Frage im GT Forum nicht besser aufgehoben?


----------



## zoidberg75 (26. Januar 2010)

Durchaus, ich hoffe du kannst mir verzeihen!


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Januar 2010)

zoidberg75 schrieb:


> Durchaus, ich hoffe du kannst mir verzeihen!


Kommt darauf an, was Du Dir als Wiedergutmachung einfallen lässt


----------



## zoidberg75 (26. Januar 2010)




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2010)

60euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. Januar 2010)

als Wiedergutmachung oder für die lila Gurke.....


----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2010)

Frage:
hat jemand das maximal Gabeleinbaumaß der letzten Argon FR Serie?
ich meine die ohne teilbarem Ausfallende

in den aktuellen TechSpecs steht Referenz 508, maximal 540
finde ich n bissel lang eigentlich

hat jemand die alten Specs zur Hand?


----------



## abbath (27. Januar 2010)

07 waren es 140mm Federweg, also wohl 520mm Einbauhöhe.


----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2010)

ich finde die Tech Specs irgendwie komisch

kann man da nicht mal ein HT abbilden?






is das 2007er Argon FR zum 2009er neben den anderen Ausfallenden irgendwo sonst verändert worden?


----------



## luk! (27. Januar 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> 07 waren es 140mm Federweg, also wohl 520mm Einbauhöhe.



Seit 2006 ist das Argon FR mit 540 mm max. Einbauhöhe angegeben, jedenfalls in den Katalogen. Das heißt, eine Wotan würde noch passen


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2010)

dann kann ich mich also doch mit einer vanilla anfreunden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (28. Januar 2010)

Haben die 36er Fox (Foxs? Foxes? Füchse? ) nicht 545mm  Einbauhöhe?


----------



## CaLgOn (28. Januar 2010)

Jo, die 36er hat 545mm! (Mit 160mm)


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Haben die 36er Fox (Foxs? Foxes? Füchse? ) nicht 545mm  Einbauhöhe?



Und?


----------



## luk! (28. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte, du wolltest die in ein Argon FR bauen? Damit wärst du 5mm über der Maximallänge und wenn auch vermutlich nicht der Rahmen wäre doch die Garantie futsch.

Oder meintest du die 32er?


----------



## frankweber (28. Januar 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du wolltest die in ein Argon FR bauen? Damit wärst du 5mm über der Maximallänge und wenn auch vermutlich nicht der Rahmen wäre doch die Garantie futsch.
> 
> Oder meintest du die 32er?


 
 Hab in meinem Argon Fr eine 36 und vorher angefragt seinerzeit, da ich die Gabel schon hatte wurde mein Rahmen verstärkt trotz 1.5 er Steuerrohr.

Denke mit einem  (semi) integrierten Steuersatz ( gibt es so was mit mind 22 er Einpresstiefe???) sollte das auch problemslos gehen
Gruß FRank


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du wolltest die in ein Argon FR bauen? Damit wärst du 5mm über der Maximallänge und wenn auch vermutlich nicht der Rahmen wäre doch die Garantie futsch.
> 
> Oder meintest du die 32er?



Fox 32 *Vanilla*
Fox 36 *Van*

noch Fragen?


----------



## luk! (28. Januar 2010)

@frankweber
Semi-integriert braucht einen anderen Steuerrohrdurchmesser oder meinst du einen Reduziersteuersatz von 1.5 auf 1 1/8? Der bräuchte dann ja auch nur 15mm Einpresstiefe

@der-gute
ups, ich dachte die hießen gleich
Ich antworte wohl besser nur noch auf direkte Fragen


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> @der-gute
> ups, ich dachte die hießen gleich
> Ich antworte wohl besser nur noch auf direkte Fragen



wir verwirren uns ja zumeist hier gegenseitig
und das is auch gut so, sonst würde ja keinen drüber reden


----------



## frankweber (30. Januar 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> @frankweber
> Semi-integriert braucht einen anderen Steuerrohrdurchmesser oder meinst du einen Reduziersteuersatz von 1.5 auf 1 1/8? Der bräuchte dann ja auch nur 15mm Einpresstiefe
> 
> Hauptsache is ja das die untere Lagerschale so wenig wie möglich aussen aufbaut.
> ...


 

Gruß Frank


----------



## luk! (1. Februar 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hauptsache is ja das die untere Lagerschale so wenig wie möglich aussen aufbaut.
> Crank brother hat bspw den Sage, der extrem flach baut und somit hilft die 5mm zu kompensieren



Die Farbe ist ja echt kaum lesbar Und meine "markieren"-Farbe ist genau die gleiche, nichtmal das hat geholfen

@Topic: 
Ist es aber nicht sinnvoller, z.B. bei Acros 3.9 mm  mehr Einbauhöhe für 7mm mehr Einpresstiefe in Kauf zu nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loobin (1. Februar 2010)

Moin, ich will mir ne neue Felge an meinem bmx zulegen, und mir sind schon mehrere male ind er Halle so schwarze felgen aufgefallen, die total glänzen, fast wie chrom.
In dem video auf bikestation kann man es auch gut erkennen, der hat auch solche felgen die extrem glänzen.
Kennt jemand solche felgen? Sind das einfach nur schwarz eloxierte Felgen?
Wär cool wenn ihr mir mal sowelche zeigen könntet.....

Hier ist das video: [ame="http://vimeo.com/8010436"]Alex_web_edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Februar 2010)

LCH schrieb:


> mal eine andere frage: weiß jemand, was es mit der farbe "_*texture black*_" auf sich hat? ist das das "nano-schwarz" (matte und raue pulverung)?



Zu deutsch "strukturschwarz" Die Farbe hat eine fein strukturierte Oberfläche, ist also nicht glatt. Sie wird dadurch auf den ersten Blick oft mit schwarz elox verwechselt.

Gruß, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Februar 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Kann ich bei meinen Rahmen die 2Schrauben am Unterrohr für das Schutzblech
> nachrüsten lassen ? Kosten ?
> ...



Bei Rahmen mit bestimmten, konifizierten Unterrohren werden wegen einer möglichen Bruchgefahr seit einiger Zeit seitens Nicolai überhaupt keine Einziehmuttern (Nieten) an der Unterseite des Unterrohrs mehr angeboten. Wenn bei einem Rahmen Crudcatcher Nieten nachgerüstet werden sollen, dies bitte im Einzelfall mit dem Nicolai Service klären. Eine pauschale Regel dafür gibt es nicht.

Gruß, Falco


----------



## fuzzball (2. Februar 2010)

sagt mal ist es möglich anstatt einer IS Aufnahme am Hinterbau eine PM zu bestellen?
danke


----------



## pfalz (2. Februar 2010)

> @frankweber
> Semi-integriert braucht einen anderen Steuerrohrdurchmesser oder meinst du einen Reduziersteuersatz von 1.5 auf 1 1/8? Der brÃ¤uchte dann ja auch nur 15mm Einpresstiefeâ¦
> 
> Hauptsache is ja das die untere Lagerschale so wenig wie mÃ¶glich aussen aufbaut.
> Crank brother hat bspw den Sage, der extrem flach baut und somit hilft die 5mm zu kompensieren



Gilt die Maximale GabeleinbaulÃ¤nge inklusive oder exklusive Steuersatz? Oder anders gefragt, kann ich eine lÃ¤ngere Gabel verbauen, wenn ich einen 1.5" semi-integriert-Reducer verwende? Ich fahre z.Zt. ein Acros Reduzierer mit Lyrik, diese allerdings nur auf 150mm...

In den Tech-Sheets geginnt das Mass K (Gabeleinbaumass) nicht direkt am Steuerrohr...


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Februar 2010)

Die Einbaulänge ist OHNE Steuersatz angegeben. Mit einem flachbauenden Reducer kannst Du also tatsächlich eine höhere Gabel einbauen. Wegen der Garantiefrage würde ich das aber noch mal von Nicolai bestätigen lassen.


----------



## Testmaen (3. Februar 2010)

Das wäre mir neu, wenn das mit unterer Lagerschale wäre. Die angegebenen maximalen Einbaulängen weisen ja nicht gerade darauf hin, z.B. 520mm beim Helius CC (entspricht Pike, 140er Talas, Thor), Helius RC = 500 (120er Fox/Reba), Helius AM = 550mm (160er Lyrik/Fox 36 + 5mm), Argon CC = 478mm (100er Fox/Reba).

Die könnte man alle nicht fahren, wenn man 10mm Lagerschale unterstellt .. bei den Reset's sinds ja eher noch ein wenig mehr.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Februar 2010)

kann ich einen 200erter dämpfer mit 50mm hublänge im helius AM einbauen?


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Februar 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu, wenn das mit unterer Lagerschale wäre.


Sorry, da habe ich mich verschrieben, die Einbaulänge betrifft natürlich nur die Gabel und nicht den Steuersatz. Am Beispiel vom AM also: 

550mm Gabeleinbauhöhe + 19mm Steuersatz (wenn man vom Reset ausgeht) 

Verbaut man also einen Acros Ai - 25 mit 7,5mm bauhöhe, hätte man theoretisch 561,5mm max. Einbauhöhe. Mit einem Acros 1 1/8 AH-07, der mit 14mm ca. 5mm flacher als ein Reset baut, kommt man auf 555mm und könnte eine 170mm Lyrik verbauen.

Ich habe dazu neulich auch mal Vincent befragt, weil mich die Möglichkeit mit dem 1.5 Steuerrohr und Reduziertsteuersatz in Verbindung mit einer 180mm Gabel auch interessiert hat. Je nach Einsatzzweck kann es sein, dass Nicolai dann eine höhere Einpresstiefe von 20-22mm (anstatt 15mm) für die untere Lagerschale verlangt. Das wäre dann aber eine spezialanfertigung, zumindest kenne ich keinen Reduziersteuersatz mit dieser Einpresstiefe.  

@Rainer: warum nicht? Es reduziert sich ja nur etwas der Federweg im vergleich zum 51mm, ansonsten ist doch alles gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (3. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @Rainer: warum nicht? Es reduziert sich ja nur etwas der Federweg im vergleich zum 51mm, ansonsten ist doch alles gleich?



ich hatte seit jeher einen 200x55 verbaut und dachte ein 200x57 wär vorgegeben?
also ist der 200x50 der vorgeschriebene dämpfer im AM? den tech sheets kann man was man so hört nicht recht vertrauen.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Februar 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich hatte seit jeher einen 200x55 verbaut und dachte ein 200x57 wär vorgegeben?
> also ist der 200x50 der vorgeschriebene dämpfer im AM? den tech sheets kann man was man so hört nicht recht vertrauen.



 das ewige Problem beim AM, es gibt so viele Aussagen zum Hub, dass keiner mehr weiss was jetzt wirklich vorgesehen ist. 
57mm funktioniert problemlos und war auch bei meiner Anfrage im Juni 2009 die Angabe von Vincent, 51mm ist momentan in den Techsheets. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, so lange die Einbaulänge gleich bleibt und sich der Hub nur verkleinert, passiert ja nichts weiter, ausser das sich der Federweg reduziert.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2010)

mein händler hat mir den 200/57 empfohlen. wird schon passen, wenn der das sagt


----------



## followupup (3. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mein händler hat mir den 200/57 empfohlen. wird schon passen, wenn der das sagt


ja ist noch viel Platz


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Februar 2010)

Was für Reifen hast Du auf dem Bild montiert?


----------



## followupup (3. Februar 2010)

Hi dreamdeep

NN2.4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. Februar 2010)

Oh. Und das ist das aktuelle Modell? Scheint fast so als ob was geändert wurde. Hoffentlich passt mein DHX5 noch in mein neues AM


----------



## followupup (3. Februar 2010)

Ja, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man den Dämpfer soweit komprimieren kann sobald etwas Luft im System ist.
Mache mir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2010)

oh weia...
meine rubberqueen baut glaube ich etwas höher als die schwalbe - reifen...

ach, ich nehme mein laufrad einfach mit zum händler, dann soll der das richten, wenns nicht passt^^


----------



## kalle Nicolai (3. Februar 2010)

hallo

ich stelle mal zu dem "helius am-Dämpferhub thema" bis 7.2.2010
ein PDF zusammen .....

dann sollten alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sein 

gruss

kalle


----------



## waschi82 (3. Februar 2010)

thx!


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht denn die korrekte Stellung des Dämpferschlittens am Unterrohr aus? Rahmengröße M bei 195mm travel.

Danke!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Februar 2010)

welcher Rahmen denn?


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. Februar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> welcher Rahmen denn?



Ups sorry, hab ich vergessen, vom Ufo


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Februar 2010)

so:


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. Februar 2010)

Dank dir John-Doe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (5. Februar 2010)

hmmm, da muss ich wohl auch umbauen...


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. Februar 2010)

Hehe, hab ich mir vorhin auch gedacht..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Februar 2010)

ist ja evtl. mal hilfreich:

Größe L:


----------



## acmatze (9. Februar 2010)

Moin,
kann mir evtl. mal bitte jemand sagen, wofür die beiden Bohrungen im Sitzrohr unten über dem Tretlager sind?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Februar 2010)

da steckt je eine Madenschraube drin mit denen man die Lagerachse fixiert


----------



## acmatze (9. Februar 2010)

aah, ok. vielen dank...


----------



## flyingscot (9. Februar 2010)

acmatze schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir evtl. mal bitte jemand sagen, wofür die beiden Bohrungen im Sitzrohr unten über dem Tretlager sind?



Da sind Madenschrauben drin, die die Hauptachse sichert.

Mist, zu spät


----------



## OptiMist (9. Februar 2010)

Noch ne Bohrungsfrage.
Wozu ist denn diese Bohrung am Argon FR?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Februar 2010)

die da in der Mitte?womöglich für die Montage eines Ständers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OptiMist (9. Februar 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> die da in der Mitte?womöglich für die Montage eines Ständers


Ja das im der Mitte.
Super Idee, Ich bau mir einen Ständer an mein Argon FR.
Das sieht bestimmt klasse aus.
Ich hoffe nur das es nicht wirklich so ist.


----------



## no_budgeT (9. Februar 2010)

Ich würde denken, dass die für son antiChainSuck-Teil ist...


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Februar 2010)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Ich würde denken, dass die für son antiChainSuck-Teil ist...



Da würd ich mal mitdenken, auch wenn das hier kein Argon ist:







OptiMist schrieb:


> Super Idee, Ich bau mir einen Ständer an mein Argon FR.
> Das sieht bestimmt klasse aus.
> Ich hoffe nur das es nicht wirklich so ist.



Ja wieso denn nicht? Das ist doch top, wenn der Bock nich dauernd umfällt. Am besten nimmst du so einen Ständer, der nach beiden Seiten ausklappt, dann kannst du auch mal Omi damit zum Bäcker schicken 

Just kiddin. Back to topic


----------



## pfalz (9. Februar 2010)

> Wozu ist denn diese Bohrung am Argon FR?


Bei mir ist da keine... Modell 09..


----------



## OptiMist (9. Februar 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Bei mir ist da keine... Modell 09..



Tja 
Manchmal gibt es bahnbrechende neuerungen, von denen niemand etwas ahnt.
Noch ist genz sicher wozu sie sind.
Aber die Idee mit dem anti Chain Suck klingt schon mal gut.
Oder geheime Spezialbefestigung für Hammerschmidt???
Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## fuzzball (10. Februar 2010)

hi,
macht es eigentlich Sinn (Sinn dahingehend, dass die Pulverung besser z.B. gg Chain Sucks schützt als die Eloxierung?) die Kettenstreben pulvern zu lassen , während der Rest eloxiert ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (10. Februar 2010)

hi fuzzball
ich denke das elox ehr wiederstandsfähiger gegen die Kette ist als Pulver.
Bei Kettenschläge könnte Pulver ehr abplatzen. Kratzer kommen eh, aber auch da ist elox besser. 
Aber optisch, gibt die Idee ganz neue Impulse.......
mfg


----------



## fuzzball (10. Februar 2010)

danke, mein Händler erschlägt mich bald, da ich jeden Tag (gut das ich die Privatnummer habe) Änderungswünsche und Fragen habe 
Die Farbe spielt keine Rolle, hätte beides schwarz gemacht.


----------



## Kontragonist (10. Februar 2010)

Meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen zum Thema Widerstandsfähigkeit verschiedener Oberflächen gegenüber der Kette: Alles Mist, was nicht zusätzlich um die Strebe gewickelt ist.

Zumindest bei allen Einsätzen jenseits der schlichten Tour. Ohne Wickel ist der Yoke unten binnen weniger Ausflüge blank  ganz egal ob Pulverbeschichtet oder eloxiert. Kratzer? Ich hab Dropouts gesehen, die von Kettenklemmern millimetertief ausgefräst waren 

Grüße
Jo


----------



## Kontragonist (10. Februar 2010)

btw (evtl. a bisserl off topic, aber mein AFR kommt angeblich bald ):

Hat jemand eine Idee, was einen dezenten Kettenstrebenschutz abgeben könnte an einem Rahmen, der in RAL 2005 gepulvert wird? Das ist das Leuchtorange, in dem die neueren Feuerwehr- und Krankenwagen lackiert sind.

Ich dachte daran, eine Warnweste zu zerschnibbeln. Ich fürchte nur, dass das Gewebe Schmutz zu sehr aufsaugt und dann ist der Fetzen Braun. Nicht so schön 

Transparentes Lenker-Tape ist vlt. nicht flexibel genug, um es schön eng bis tief in den Yoke gewickelt zu bekommen  oder? Erfahrungen?

Ich freu mich über Inspiration  zur Schonung der Abonnenten gerne als Privatpost


----------



## stuk (10. Februar 2010)

ist doch richtig hier im KFKA, oder?
so spontan würde ich einen schwimmflügel für kinder in ornage besorgen und zurechtschneiden....
mfg


----------



## Testmaen (10. Februar 2010)

Habe gehört, dass das transparente 3M Helicopter Tape ziemlich schlagfest und zäh sein soll. Gibt's bei Ebay-UK. Müsste man sich nur etwas dünner zurechtschneiden, damit man es gut wickeln kann.


----------



## luk! (10. Februar 2010)

passend zum Feuerwehr-Look: rot-weißes Absperrband, mehrfach umwickelt
Ansonsten ist transparentes Lenkerband wohl nicht schlecht.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Februar 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Habe gehört, dass das transparente 3M Helicopter Tape ziemlich schlagfest und zäh sein soll. Gibt's bei Ebay-UK. Müsste man sich nur etwas dünner zurechtschneiden, damit man es gut wickeln kann.



Guter Tipp, hab mir das mal bestellt zum testen, Danke


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. Februar 2010)

hat das AFR nicht auch die Zugführung auf der Kettenstrebe ? Auf meinem RC ist darüber noch eine Plastikabdeckung. Sollte das nicht ausreichen ?

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Kontragonist (10. Februar 2010)

Geilo! Klasse Tipps, besonders die Schwimmflügel gefallen mir  elastisch, robust, abwaschbar, originell 

@Erik: Ja, oben auf der Strebe ist dieser Schaltzugkanal aus Plaste, aber unten und im Yoke ist nix. Nach meinen Erfahrungen die Problemzone. Ist zwar nur eine Frage der Kosmetik, aber mein neues quietschbuntes Helius soll trotz ausgiebigem Gehopse lange schön bleiben 

Danke für die Anregungen, Leude!
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (12. Februar 2010)

sagt mal passen die Chrom Decals zu den silber eloxierten Umlenkhebel?? oder doch eher matt silber...


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2010)

Chrom glänzt, eloxiert is matt. Den Rest musst du selbst wissen


----------



## fuzzball (12. Februar 2010)

ah ok dann gibt es noch extra polierte Umlenkhebel, dachte das wären die silver eloxierten.
Dann nehm ich schwarz elox. mit polierten Umlenkhebel - freu - und ein paar polierten Anbauteilen


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2010)

polieren musst du (auch) selbst machen, Nicolai bietet das nicht an, das wäre zu teuer. Bestell die Umlenkhebel in raw wenn du sie polieren willst, und alles andere das du poliert haben magst bestellst du am besten auch in raw.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Februar 2010)

@guru: ist der Umlenkhebel an Deinem AFR eloxiert oder raw?


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2010)

rechts raw, links Gold elox.


----------



## fuzzball (13. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> polieren musst du (auch) selbst machen, Nicolai bietet das nicht an, das wäre zu teuer. Bestell die Umlenkhebel in raw wenn du sie polieren willst, und alles andere das du poliert haben magst bestellst du am besten auch in raw.



danke, ich nehm doch alles in schwarz - das selbst polieren ist mir zuviel arbeit, natürlich faul


----------



## VoikaZ (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich spiel zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Hardtail zum Tricksen und Spaß haben zuzulegen. Naja, ich wollt jetzt nicht soo viel Geld dafür ausgeben und deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach nem gut erhaltenen gebrauchten Bike.
Jetzt bin ich auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen...

Nicolai BMXTB

Was haltet Ihr denn von dem Teil? Kaufen, oder lieber die Finger davon lassen? Ist der Preis den realistisch?
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank schon mal,

m.f.G.

Volker


----------



## obim (14. Februar 2010)

Wär schad drum - das Teil gehört ins Museum! 
Ist wahrscheinlich mehr als 10 Jahre alt - denk mal nach: Alu, Dirtjump, 10 Jahre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (14. Februar 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich mehr als 10 Jahre alt - denk mal nach: Alu, Dirtjump, 10 Jahre ...[/quote]
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## nox_ (14. Februar 2010)

Hi,

mir ist leider eine der Kunststoff Unterlegscheiben(?) für den Umlenkhebel abhanden gekommen. 

Hab ihr vielleicht einen Tipp, wo ich einen Ersatz her bekomm?

Außendurchmesser: 19mm
Innendurchmesser: 13mm
Höhe: 1mm

Gehört zu einem AFR mit Fox DHX5.

danke.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Februar 2010)

nox_ schrieb:


> Hab ihr vielleicht einen Tipp, wo ich einen Ersatz her bekomm?



Am besten direkt bei Nicolai...


----------



## zuspät (14. Februar 2010)

jo geht fix. hatte damals das selbe problem mit den plastikscheiben. eine email und 2 tage später hatte ich ersatz


----------



## fuzzball (15. Februar 2010)

Hi,
hat jemand zufällig die Lagernummern für, das Hauptschwingenlager, das Lager am Horstlink und am Umlenkhebel - hab leider nichts dazu gefunden.
Merci


----------



## GeEk (15. Februar 2010)

Ich brauch für mein ION noch 'ne Sattelstützenklemme. Die Wahl ist auf die von Hope gefallen. Welchen Durchmesser muß ich den hier wählen 

Das Sattelrohr hat Außen etwas um die 35,4mm. die nächste Größe der Hope ist 34,9mm. Ist das richtig???

Danke,


der GeEk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Februar 2010)

Hi,
in weiß jemand bei welcher Rahmennummer ca. die BMXTBs momentan stehen? würde mich mal interressieren.


----------



## OldSchool (16. Februar 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> Ich brauch für mein ION noch 'ne Sattelstützenklemme. Die Wahl ist auf die von Hope gefallen. Welchen Durchmesser muß ich den hier wählen
> 
> Das Sattelrohr hat Außen etwas um die 35,4mm. die nächste Größe der Hope ist 34,9mm. Ist das richtig???
> 
> ...



Ja.


----------



## GeEk (16. Februar 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ja.



KFKA at its best  

Danke


----------



## flyingscot (16. Februar 2010)

Kurze Frage zur Montage des Umlenkhebels beim Helius AM:

Im PDF von Nicolai zum Umlenkhebel des Helius FR/CC (fürs AM gibts kein eigenes) werden innen direkt neben den Druckstreben jeweils zwei Igus-Scheiben auf die Achse gefädelt, zwischen der Druckstrebe und dem Hebel befindet sich keine Scheibe (d.h. Alu reibt auf Alu?!).

An meinem Helius AM war das anders aufgebaut: innen jeweils eine Scheibe und zwischen Druckstrebe und Hebel auch jeweils eine.

Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Deleted 151460 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich würde gerne die Geo (Lenkwinkel, Radstand) des AM mit der "Parkeinsatzfähigkeit" des AFR kombinieren.
Vom Federweg her wäre das AM ausreichend.

Ist die Idee abwegig, ist also der "erfahrbare" Unterschied zw. AFR und AM so gering, daß sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt oder macht das Ganze einen Sinn?

Einsatzgebiet: Überall aus eigener Kraft hinkommen (epische Anstiege), überall runterkommen (epische Abfahrten). Keine Kompromisse in sachen Wendigkeit (daher AM-Geo)


----------



## softbiker (18. Februar 2010)

Also ich wüsste nicht wie das sinn machen sollte. Die Geo vom AFR kann man nicht einfach auf das AM übertragen. Entweder AM-Geometrie oder AFR-Geometrie. Am Lenkwinkel lässt sich mit taylor-made sicherlich was machen aber den Radstand vom AFR auf das AM zu übertragen ist völliger Käse. Du kannst höchstens fragen ob Sie den Umwerferknubbel hinten weglassen und dein Sitzrohr auf diesen Knubbel schweissen. Ob das allerdings mit dem Federweg vertäglich ist bezweifle ich.
Außerdem würde ich in diesem Konstrukt einzigst den Vorteil sehen dass du evtl. ne Doppelbrücke verbauen könntest.
Ich sehe schon du gehörst auch in die Sparte welche noch ein Helius-FR benötigt. Auf Anfrage wird das ja noch gebruzelt


----------



## Kontragonist (18. Februar 2010)

... ich glaub es war andersrum gemeint:

- Lenkwinkel, Radstand und Federweg vom AM (Wendigkeit)
- "Parkeinsatzfähigkeit" vom AFR (Robustheit)

Ergebnis: AM mit AFR Hinterbau.

Macht aber m.M.n. auch nicht so viel Sinn. Das AM hat doch die Parkfreigabe  das Extragewicht für den massiveren Hinterbau würde _ich_ mir da für die epischen Anstiege einsparen wollen 

Cheers
Jo


----------



## Deleted 151460 (18. Februar 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ... ich glaub es war andersrum gemeint:
> 
> - Lenkwinkel, Radstand und Federweg vom AM (Wendigkeit)
> - "Parkeinsatzfähigkeit" vom AFR (Robustheit)
> ...


 
Idee ist ein AM mit AFR-Rohrsatz zusammengebruzelt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, daß das AM keine Parkfreigabe hat und der unterschied nicht nur im Hinterbau liegt. Sondern generell massivere Rohre/Gußsets.

Aber wenn das AM für den Parkeinsatz freigegeben ist, hat sich das ganze ja erledigt.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2010)

absteigen schrieb:


> [Ich würde gerne die Geo (Lenkwinkel, Radstand) des AM mit der "Parkeinsatzfähigkeit" des AFR kombinieren..... oder macht das Ganze einen Sinn?



Ob so ein Bike für Dich Sinn macht, kannst nur Du alleine entscheiden. Die Frage ist nur auf welchem Weg man das erreicht, die Geo vom AFR zu übernehmen, scheint für mich nicht der richtige Weg.

Ich habe momentan ein ähnliches Projekt am laufen. Um es kurz zu machen: 
maximaler Fahrspaß bergab und im Park, ohne Abstriche bei der Uphill Qualität. Ausserdem fand ich den Lenkwinkel auf Dauer einen Tick zu steil.

Ich habe mich für folgenden Weg entschieden:

- AM mit AFR Unterohr (für 180mm Freigabe)
- Totem 2-step
- 216mm DHX Coil mit Titanfeder

Raus kommt ein Bike mit 171/180mm Federweg bei ca. 15kg. 
Bei ausgefahrene Gabel mit 67° Lenkwinkel, ca. 72,5° Sitzwinkel und ca. 21mm Tretlagerhöhe. 

Bergauf habe ich durch die abgesenkte Gabel keinen perfomance Verlust zu meinem alten "klassischen" AM. Das Mehrgewicht am Rahmen bleibt dadurch, dass nur das AFR Unterrohr verwendet wird, im annehmbaren Bereich. Durch ein paar Tuningmaßnahmen hole ich auch das Mehrgewicht der Totem wieder rein, sodass ich untern Strich beim gleichen Gewicht wie bei meinem alten AM lande.

btw. der Rohrsatz für den Hauptrahmen vom AM und AFR ist nur für das Unter und Sattelrohr unterschiedlich.

*EDIT:* sehe gerade das ich Dich falsch verstanden habe, dir ging es ja nur um mehr Stabilität bei gleicher Geo. Dann macht das, was ich oben geschrieben habe, für Dich natürlich weniger Sinn. Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige, der das falsch verstanden hat  


..
..


----------



## fuzzball (18. Februar 2010)

wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere eine offizielle B-Park Zulassung (in Textform) hat das AM nicht - nur ein Comment von Falco hier im Thread (bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher); ein Kollege hatte dieselben Anforderungen (federweg ausreichend nur stabil genug für den B-Park)wie du, er fährt nun ein normales AM mit dem dazugehörigen Rohrsatz aber mit ein paar FR-Verstärkungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (18. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere eine offizielle B-Park Zulassung (in Textform) hat das AM nicht - nur ein Comment von Falco hier im Thread (bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher); ein Kollege hatte dieselben Anforderungen (federweg ausreichend nur stabil genug für den B-Park)wie du, er fährt nun ein normales AM mit dem dazugehörigen Rohrsatz aber mit ein paar FR-Verstärkungen.



Wäre nett wenn du hier mal ein foto von dem verstärkten AM reinstellen könntest


----------



## softbiker (18. Februar 2010)

AH o.k. jetzt sehe ich es. Stimmt das hab ich wohl falschherum gelesen.
Aber es ist wie es ist und du landest trotztdem beim FR wenn du volle Bikeparkfreigabe haben willst.
Das AM darf ja schon im Park gefahren werden allerdings hald nicht mit 2m Drops ins flat oder dergleichen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Februar 2010)

Einfach ein FR nehmen. Ist deutlich günstiger wie die ganzen Sonderwünsche und erfüllt den zweck.


----------



## fuzzball (18. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn du hier mal ein foto von dem verstärkten AM reinstellen könntest


kann ihn mal anschreiben, dass er mir eins zuschickt.



Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Einfach ein FR nehmen. Ist deutlich günstiger wie die ganzen Sonderwünsche und erfüllt den zweck.


das FR ist ein  Bike was mich aber immer gestört hat (mein Stand Modell 2008) ist die Schrittfreiheit, diese ist zumindest für mich zu gering, dass ist beim AM besser gelöst.Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, welche man am besten mit einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt klärt


----------



## AustRico (18. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ....Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, ...


und zudem eine Frage der Körpergröße bzw. Schrittlänge. 
Das AM hat für große Leute eventuell ein bereits zu stark abfallendes OR, welches auch mit langer Sattelstütze nicht mehr hinreichend ausgeglichen werden kann.


----------



## chris_01 (18. Februar 2010)

sehe ich aber ähnlich. Mir ist das FR auch lieber als das AFR aus genannten Gründen und Einsatzgebiet. Totem 2 Step rät einem ja eigentlich jeder ab. Das Thema schieb ich auch noch vor mir her...

Schritthöhe, ok. Darüber hab ich noch nie nachgedacht, Fahre eh Rahmengröße S bei meinen 1.60 hab ich da aber auch keine andere Wahl 

Bin trotzdem mal gespannt wie so ein AM mit AFR Anleihen aussehen soll. 

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Totem 2 Step rät einem ja eigentlich jeder ab. Das Thema schieb ich auch noch vor mir her...



Die neue 2010er 2-Step soll gut funktionieren. Die 2-Step Einheit würde überarbeitet, das ist auch anhand der Teilnummer ersichtlich. 

Die Reklaquote bei den großen Onlinehändler ist normal, BPO hat z.b. noch keine zurückbekommen.

...


----------



## fuzzball (18. Februar 2010)

AustRico schrieb:


> und zudem eine Frage der Körpergröße bzw. Schrittlänge.
> Das AM hat für große Leute eventuell ein bereits zu stark abfallendes OR, welches auch mit langer Sattelstütze nicht mehr hinreichend ausgeglichen werden kann.



bleibe bei Geschmackssache - da die Größe alleine nicht ausschlaggebend ist; mir ist selbst das AM in Größe M bei meinen 1,80m Körpergröße (Proportionen normal) zu groß deswegen gibt es jetzt einen mix aus aus S und M; das FR hatte ich zum testen für eine Woche in M und das war mir viel zu groß.
Die länge der Sattelstütze ist in der Tat groß, beim S Rahmen hat mir aber eine 400mm Sattelstütze gereicht (die ließ sich auch noch vernünftig versenken, im ausgeriebenen Sattelrohr). Hier kommt aber wieder die jeweilige Geschmackssache ins Spiel, wenn ich bergauf jemand wäre der permanent im Sattel sitzen bleibt und seinen Arsch nicht aus dem Sattel bekommt, dann müsste es für eine ordentliche Sattelüberhöhung fast eine 450mm Sattelstütze  und eine absenkbare Gabel sein .


PS. Die Diskussion ob Totem 2 Step funktioniert oder nicht ist entbehrlich, da ihm 160mm genügen.


----------



## FranG (23. Februar 2010)

*Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer im FR 2006*:
Welches Maß haben die vorderen Einbaubuchsen? Sind "meine" gemessenen 18 mm korrekt? 
Hat vielleicht noch jemand welche rumliegen?

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Februar 2010)

Wie groß ist denn der Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Oberrohr (jeweils mittig gemessen) beim Helius AM in der Größe M?
Die im Techsheet angegebenen 46cm sind ja von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr gemessen.

Danke,
Jörg


----------



## flyingscot (23. Februar 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Oberrohr (jeweils mittig gemessen) beim Helius AM in der Größe M?
> Die im Techsheet angegebenen 46cm sind ja von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr gemessen.



Von Mitte Tretlager bis Unterkante Oberrohr sind es bei mir 31cm. Das Oberrohr hat etwa 3.5cm Durchmesser, also ist dein gesuchter Abstand etwa 32.7cm.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Februar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Von Mitte Tretlager bis Unterkante Oberrohr sind es bei mir 31cm. Das Oberrohr hat etwa 3.5cm Durchmesser, also ist dein gesuchter Abstand etwa 32.7cm.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann kann ich mir das mit dem M ernsthaft überlegen.


----------



## AustRico (23. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> bleibe bei Geschmackssache - da die Größe alleine nicht ausschlaggebend ist; mir ist selbst das AM in Größe M bei meinen 1,80m Körpergröße (Proportionen normal) zu groß deswegen gibt es jetzt einen mix aus aus S und M; das FR hatte ich zum testen für eine Woche in M und das war mir viel zu groß.



...dann haben wir ähnlichen Geschmack, denn ich fahre beim FR einen Mix aus L Oberrohr und M Sitzrohr bei einer Größe von 1,96m. 

Eine 400er Stütze ist beim Bergauffahren gerade noch ausreichend und lässt sich bergab komplett versenken. Hätte ich ein noch kürzeres Sitzrohr, bräuchte ich eine längere Stütze - die wäre aber nicht mehr voll versenkbar und im Endeffekt die (für mich) schlechtere Option.

Mit dem stärker abfallenden Oberrohr des AM und AFR hätte ich ebenfalls Probleme, da ich die geforderte Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze (bis zur Unterkante Schweißnaht Oberrohr/Sitzrohr) auch nur mit einer überlangen Sattelstütze erreichen würde. 
Eine volle Versenkbarkeit wäre wieder nicht gegeben.


----------



## GeEk (24. Februar 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> Ich brauch für mein ION noch 'ne Sattelstützenklemme. Die Wahl ist auf die von Hope gefallen. Welchen Durchmesser muß ich den hier wählen
> 
> Das Sattelrohr hat Außen etwas um die 35,4mm. die nächste Größe der Hope ist 34,9mm. Ist das richtig???
> 
> ...


Nochmal zu meiner Frage...

So langsam trudeln die Teile für mein neues ION ein. Ich hab' die Sattelstützenklemme in 34,9mm bestellt. 

Allerdings ist das alles sehr knapp. Um die Klemme aufs Sattelrohr zu bekommen müsste ich mehr oder weniger rohe Gewalt anwenden. Ist 34,9mm wirklich richtig oder muß ich die nächste Nummer größer, also 36,4mm nehmen?? Die würde dann allerdings relativ locker sitzen 

Danke und Grüße,

dr GeEk


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2010)

35 is schon richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeEk (24. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 35 is schon richtig.



Schleifts oder fräst du da vorher in irgendeiner Art und Weise über den Sitz der Klemme am Sattelrohr??


----------



## MaW:) (24. Februar 2010)

Das ION hat 34,9mm Rohr, man beachte mit Lack wird es etwas mehr, es ist also alles im grünen Bereich. Also nix rumschleif, sondern etwas einfallen lassen das die Klemme zart drauf geht...also Schraubendreher zum leichten auseinander biegen nehm, fertig. Nach paar mal auf und zu passt der Spanner besser.


----------



## fuzzball (24. Februar 2010)

AustRico schrieb:


> ...dann haben wir ähnlichen Geschmack, denn ich fahre beim FR einen Mix aus L Oberrohr und M Sitzrohr bei einer Größe von 1,96m.
> 
> Eine 400er Stütze ist beim Bergauffahren gerade noch ausreichend und lässt sich bergab komplett versenken. Hätte ich ein noch kürzeres Sitzrohr, bräuchte ich eine längere Stütze - die wäre aber nicht mehr voll versenkbar und im Endeffekt die (für mich) schlechtere Option.
> 
> ...



ich werde es mal mit der Tune Starkes Stück versuchen, die ist bei 420mm noch erträglich leicht.





Meine Hoffnung ist, dass auch 350mm reichen, dann kann ich doch noch eine Thomson MP nehmen


----------



## nollak (24. Februar 2010)

Nabend,

ich hab mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes UFO ST 07er gekauft und bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer Zeichnung/Tabelle fuer die Federwegsverstellung. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Auf der Nicolai Homepage hab ich irgendwie nix gefunden.


----------



## acid-driver (24. Februar 2010)

fuzzball hat deine tune keine verfüngung nach oben hin?

meine hat einen unterschied im durchmesser und lässt sich versenkt nicht mehr klemmen


----------



## fuzzball (24. Februar 2010)

ah guter Hinweis, hab bisher nur eine in 27,2mm, da gibt es keine Verjüngung; meinst du mit Verjüngung das auf dem Bild (31,6mm), wenn ja ist das natürlich schlecht


----------



## acid-driver (24. Februar 2010)

ja, genau das meine ich. ist bei meiner in 31,6 leider der fall und ist deswegen ans HT gewandert. thomson elite ist in zulauf. 
wenn die 350mm passt, kommt bei mir auch die MP


----------



## fuzzball (24. Februar 2010)

danke für den Hinweis, dann kommt die Tune doch nicht in betracht und kann sie morgen gleich abbestellen; also geht die Suche nach einer leichten 400mm+ ST weiter


----------



## pfalz (24. Februar 2010)

@nollak:

Federwegsverstellung erfolgt an der Schwinge:
je weiter 'unten', also je näher am Drehpunkt, desto mehr Federweg.

siehe auch hier , Seite 1 unten, gilt analog auch für das UFO ST:

'Beim Bass TFR, Ufo DS und Nonius lässt sich der Federweg in drei Stufen verstellen. An der
Dämpferaufnahme am Heck stehen drei 8 mm-Bohrungen zur Auswahl. In der untersten Position
(werkseitige Einstellung) steht der maximale Federweg zur Verfügung, in der obersten Position ist
der Federweg am kürzesten.'


----------



## acid-driver (24. Februar 2010)

naja, ich weiß ja nicht, ob die das mittlerweile geändert haben. 

meine ist gebraucht. 

ich hätte zwar gerne was deutsches am rad gehabt, aber die acros ist mir zu schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumabrain (24. Februar 2010)

möchte die Sattelstütze meines ION ST 08 von 30,0 auf 30,2 aufreiben lassen.

Muss ich dazu den Rahmen zu Nicolai schicken oder kann ich es beim örtlichen Maschinenbauer machen, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren?


----------



## luk! (25. Februar 2010)

@dumabrain


			
				Nicolai Garantiebestimmungen schrieb:
			
		

> 7. Es wurden keine technischen Veränderungen an dem Produkt vorgenommen.


Das heißt wohl einschicken. Eine sichere Antwort wirst du wohl nur von Nicolai direkt bekommen

@Sattelstützensucher
Brunn light?


----------



## nollak (25. Februar 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> @nollak:
> 
> Federwegsverstellung erfolgt an der Schwinge:
> je weiter 'unten', also je näher am Drehpunkt, desto mehr Federweg.
> ...



Super dann weiss ich Bescheid, dann ist das vordere Gusset also nur da um eine Anpassung an den Dämpfer vorzunehmen oder wie?


----------



## fuzzball (25. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> naja, ich weiß ja nicht, ob die das mittlerweile geändert haben.
> 
> meine ist gebraucht.
> 
> ich hätte zwar gerne was deutsches am rad gehabt, aber die acros ist mir zu schwer...



hat sich anscheinend geändert, da die aktuelle keine Verjüngung hat -schau mer mal


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> danke für den Hinweis, dann kommt die Tune doch nicht in betracht und kann sie morgen gleich abbestellen; also geht die Suche nach einer leichten 400mm+ ST weiter



Ich habe eine alte Tune-Stütze mit Verjüngung und eine neuere (ca. 2 Jahre) ohne Verjüngung. Beide Stützen sind 31,6mm stark. Ich denke die Verjüngung ist irgendwann weggefallen.


----------



## acid-driver (25. Februar 2010)

hast du beide mal gewogen?

gibts einen gewichtsunterschied?


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Februar 2010)

da die alte 300mm lang und die neue 420mm lang ist, kann ich zu einem Gewichtsunterschied nichts sagen.


----------



## fuzzball (25. Februar 2010)

aber du kannst uns sagen was die neue 420mm wiegt; zumindest mir würde es weiterhelfen, da ich nur ein Gewicht von einer 27.2mm Version habe


----------



## acid-driver (25. Februar 2010)

genau, gewicht der alten habe ich nämlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (25. Februar 2010)

das starke stück wiegt in 420er länge und 31,6mm durchmesser 220g


----------



## pfalz (25. Februar 2010)

@nollak

schau einfach mal in das verlinkte Dokument von meinem Post:

'Bei allen Modellen mit variabler vorderer Dämpferaufnahme können Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe unabhängig vom Federweg variiert werden.
Wird die Dämpferaufnahme nach vorn verschoben, senkt sich das Tretlager, Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel werden flacher. Verschiebt man die Aufnahme nach hinten, hebt sich die
Tretlagerposition, und Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel werden steiler.'


----------



## nollak (26. Februar 2010)

Joa gelesen hab ich das wohl. Allerdings kann ich die Dämpferaufnahme nicht weiter nach hinten schieben ohne den Dämpfer einzudrücken. Denke aber das hängt auch mit dem kleineren Sitzrohr zusammen da das Oberrohr dadurch ja einen anderen Winkel hat.


----------



## AustRico (28. Februar 2010)

Diese "1" ohne Vorzeichen auf dem Rado bedeutet ich benötige ein "Steckachsrado +1" - richtig?


----------



## c_w (28. Februar 2010)

Japp...


----------



## OldSchool (28. Februar 2010)

Kann ich einen Umbau von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse selber machen oder muss der Rahmen zwingend zu Nicolai (Druckstrebe links neu, RADO rechts neu)?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (28. Februar 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Kann ich einen Umbau von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse selber machen oder muss der Rahmen zwingend zu Nicolai (Druckstrebe links neu, RADO rechts neu)?


Der Rahmen bzw. das Rado muss auf die neue Druckstrebe ausgerichtet werden. Rahmen muss imho also eingeschickt werden. So steht es aus im Techdoc zum Rahmenteiletausch:

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Rahmenteiletausch_framereplacement_09.pdf


...


----------



## OldSchool (28. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Rahmen bzw. das Rado muss auf die neue Druckstrebe ausgerichtet werden. Rahmen muss imho also eingeschickt werden. So steht es aus im Techdoc zum Rahmenteiletausch:
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Rahmenteiletausch_framereplacement_09.pdf
> 
> ...



Danke.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (28. Februar 2010)

UFO ST mit 68mm Tretlager. An die nicht Antriebsseite kommt ein Spacer und an die Antriebsseite inkl. KeFü ISCG "old" ein oder 2 Spacer? 2 kommen dahin, oder hab ichs falsch verstanden.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Februar 2010)

1 Spacer links, 2 Spacer rechts, ausser es wird ein Kettenführung mit Innenlagerklemmung verbaut, dann ersetzt die Führungsplatte einen Spacer.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (28. Februar 2010)

genau, alles klar


----------



## softbiker (28. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Rahmen bzw. das Rado muss auf die neue Druckstrebe ausgerichtet werden. Rahmen muss imho also eingeschickt werden. So steht es aus im Techdoc zum Rahmenteiletausch:
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Rahmenteiletausch_framereplacement_09.pdf
> 
> ...



ist doch unnötig. ich hab mir ne 10mm thru bolt geholt. die 2 nmm mehr von ner steckachse machen das kraut auch nicht fett


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> ist doch unnötig. ich hab mir ne 10mm thru bolt geholt. die 2 nmm mehr von ner steckachse machen das kraut auch nicht fett



Ich wollte nicht mehr auf ein Steckachse am Hinterrad verzichten, gibt Sicherheit im Kopp


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht mehr auf ein Steckachse am Hinterrad verzichten, gibt Sicherheit im Kopp



Ich auch nicht. Und wenn das wechseln vom Rado und Druckstrebe finanziell einigermassen in Ordnung ist, würde ich diese Lösung auf jeden Fall vorziehen


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Und wenn das wechseln vom Rado und Druckstrebe finanziell einigermassen in Ordnung ist, würde ich diese Lösung auf jeden Fall vorziehen



Soll ich morgen mal für dich nachfragen.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Soll ich morgen mal für dich nachfragen.


Äh, für mich? Oder meinst Du "OldSchool"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2010)

ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, will der Alte Schule das?


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Februar 2010)

Ja, genau 



OldSchool schrieb:


> Kann ich einen Umbau von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse selber machen oder muss der Rahmen zwingend zu Nicolai (Druckstrebe links neu, RADO rechts neu)?


----------



## softbiker (1. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Und wenn das wechseln vom Rado und Druckstrebe finanziell einigermassen in Ordnung ist, würde ich diese Lösung auf jeden Fall vorziehen



Ja neues Rado mit Druckstrebe in Rahmenfarbe lackiert um die 300 Euro.
Hab ich auch schon gefragt. Daher nun die 10mm thru-bolt-Achse.

Wüsste jetz auch nicht ob die Steckachse so viel mehr Sicherheit bietet.
Gut ich mein es ist eine fixierte Achse klar dass da von vornherein mal nix wackeln und abfallen kann, aber mann muss hier auch mal ehrlich sein, wir sind alles Hobby-Sportler und es gibt wohl wenig Situationen an welchen wir das Material an die Exrem-Belastung bringen. (Und jetz mal keine Diskussion hierüber weil ich hab ja wenig geschrieben und es daher nicht ausgeschlossen).

Ich hatte meine neue Nabe am WE mal drinne und das Ding hällt Bombe.


----------



## veilchen (1. März 2010)

Hallo Nicoleiken,
ich stelle mit gerade ein Argon Road zusammen und da ergeben sich ein paar Fragen:
Größe: ich bin 193 cm bei Schrittlänge 94 cm, welche Rahmenröße? XL oder XXL ?
Gabel: welche Gabel? , welcher Vorlauf ist vorgesehen?
          eigendlich wollte ich auch ein Carbonschaft haben. Habt ihr ein Vorschlag?
Lieferzeiten: wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen über meinen örtlichen Händler ordere        wielang dauert es dann?

vielen Dank für ggf nützliche Antworten.
wenn ünnützende Antworten, dann bitte unterhaltsame   ;-)


----------



## OptiMist (1. März 2010)

Zu den Lieferzeiten gibt es etwas neues auf der Nicolai Hompage. Nicolai.net aufrufen und dann auf "Production Plan" gehen.


----------



## chris_01 (3. März 2010)

KFKA:
12mm Steckachse, 150mm breit - passt das 100000% ins FR mit Steckachsenoption?


----------



## OldSchool (3. März 2010)

Nee, passt 100% nicht!


----------



## chris_01 (3. März 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Nee, passt 100% nicht!



Wieso nicht?
Ich hab hinten Steckachse geordert:
Emailausschnitt von Stephan:
"Es passen 12mm Steckachsen oder Maxle Achsen Sram, nicht der X12 Standart von Syntace, das ist etwas anderes."

Oder hab ich was verpasst...


----------



## acid-driver (3. März 2010)

das fr dürfte 135mm einbaubreite haben und nicht 150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (3. März 2010)

das fr gibts nicht mit 150er hinterbau.

Steckachsoption nur für 135/12mm


----------



## pfalz (3. März 2010)

ist 12x135mm


----------



## pfalz (3. März 2010)

zu langsam


----------



## chris_01 (3. März 2010)

kann man das umbauen?
Oder andersrum gefragt: muss ich einen normalen DT Swiss EX 1750 Satz in 100/135mm kaufen und dann das da?
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Accessories/Hub-Conversion-Kits/Conversion-Kit-135-mm-12-mm-TA-rear.aspx?


----------



## dreamdeep (3. März 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> kann man das umbauen?
> Oder andersrum gefragt: muss ich einen normalen DT Swiss EX 1750 Satz in 100/135mm kaufen und dann das da?
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Accessories/Hub-Conversion-Kits/Conversion-Kit-135-mm-12-mm-TA-rear.aspx?



Umbau von 150 auf 135mm geht nicht. Ein normales 135mm HR mit dem Kit wäre passend.


----------



## birga-meister (5. März 2010)

mahlzeit!

kurze Frage, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 2-fach Kurbel für mein Helius AM, sollte schwarz sein!
habt ihr da eine paar vorschläge für mich?

vg Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2010)

du kannst ansich alles nehmen, was schwarz ist 


hone gibts von shimano 
truvativ baut die firex oder stylo
race face baut auch ein paar schwarze kurbeln.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. März 2010)

Hone, SLX oder XTR


----------



## fuzzball (5. März 2010)

wenn es steif und leicht sein soll vielleicht die neue Race Face sixc Enduro/Freeride (als 3 fach 760gr mit einem leichten Innenlager - Reset - sind es sogar nur 720gr, dann noch leichte KB.....) 







bei bedarf berichte ich gerne genaueres, wenn sie endlich da und verbaut/gefahren ist.


----------



## fuzzball (5. März 2010)

jetzt hab ich aber auch wieder eine Frage ,
gibt es alternative leichtere Achsen für das Helius AM aus Titan oder Keramik?
Kann man die vom RC nehmen?

Leichter Lager hab ich gefunden, nur die Achsen dürften der schwerere Brocken sein.

Danke.


----------



## flyingscot (5. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Leichter Lager hab ich gefunden, nur die Achsen dürften der schwerere Brocken sein.



Die Achsen sind bereits beschichtete Aluachsen, siehe auch den Ordergenerator von Nicolai unter Ersatzteile Helius AM.

Und leichter als die Igus-Gleitlager geht auch nicht... die wiegen ja nur wenige Gramm.


----------



## mofix (7. März 2010)

KF:

An meinem Helius FR (2005) läuft die Zugverlegung für den Umwerfer unter dem Oberrohr entlang bis zum Sitzrohr, dort im 90° Bogen am Sitzrohr entlang nach unten, wo die Aussenhülle des Bowdenzugs dann abgestützt ist. Der Zug läuft dann bis zum Umwerfer frei nach unten. (Siehe Bild)

Mein "Problem" was ich damit habe, dadurch das der Umwerfer recht weit aussen angelenkt ist, läuft der Zug nicht gerade aus der Bowdenzughülle heraus, sondern läuft über die Kante.

Gibt es Umwerfer die den Anlenkpunkt innen haben, so dass der Zug gerade aus der Hülle herausläuft? Oder habe ihr eine Idee wie man den Bowdenzug schräg abstützen kann (z.B. Adapter in die Aufhägnung am Rahmen stecken o.ä.)?

Grüße mofix


----------



## dreamdeep (7. März 2010)

Du könntest eine gedichtete Endkappe verbauen. Gibt es entweder im XTR Schaltzugset oder von Jagwire. Durch den Liner läuft der Zug nicht mehr über die Kante:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k426/a2219/xtr-schaltkabelsatz-schwarz.html


----------



## Mythilos (7. März 2010)

Kann es sein, dass man mit dem Helius AM nur schwierig Wheelies hin bekommt?
Bin 177cm, Rahmen Gr.M

Und ich habe Das Gefühl das Vorderrad klebt förmlich am Boden (oder ist dies nur eine Übungssache). Jedenfalls tue ich mich äußerst schwer mit dem!


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass man mit dem Helius AM nur schwierig Wheelies hin bekommt?
> Bin 177cm, Rahmen Gr.M
> 
> Und ich habe Das Gefühl das Vorderrad klebt förmlich am Boden (oder ist dies nur eine Übungssache). Jedenfalls tue ich mich äußerst schwer mit dem!





Nein, das muss an dir liegen.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, das muss an dir liegen.



Und am zu langem Vorbau, versuchs mal mit 50-70mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (8. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und am zu langem Vorbau, versuchs mal mit 50-70mm...



ok!.. mal schauen ob ichs ändere, denn bislang hab ich das das sehr gut paßt..berghoch wie bergab!


----------



## nicolai.fan (8. März 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass man mit dem Helius AM nur schwierig Wheelies hin bekommt?
> Bin 177cm, Rahmen Gr.M
> 
> Und ich habe Das Gefühl das Vorderrad klebt förmlich am Boden (oder ist dies nur eine Übungssache). Jedenfalls tue ich mich äußerst schwer mit dem!



oder probier´s mal damit 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIvrPY-jIwE"]YouTube- Extreme Einrad-Abfahrt Zugspitze[/ame]


----------



## Mythilos (8. März 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> oder probier´s mal damit
> 
> 
> YouTube- Extreme Einrad-Abfahrt Zugspitze



jo! Kenne diese Videos bereits...mich würde mal die Druckbelastungen in der Wirbelsäule (als Sportwissenschaftler und Therapeuth) interessieren!


----------



## dreamdeep (8. März 2010)

Ist die Zugspitzabfahrt eigentlich für Bikes freigegeben?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. März 2010)

soweit ich weis nicht,abgesehn davon das du dich da ruckzuck recht unbeliebt machst,da sehr viele Wanderer!und auf wanderwegen is Radfahren bei Todesstrafe verboten!


----------



## dreamdeep (8. März 2010)

Danke!


----------



## djangoxxl (9. März 2010)

Hallo,

ist beim Nicolai (Fox, RZ, MZ) Dämpferbefestigungskit alles dabei, um nen Fox DHX 5.0 Air am Helius AM festzumachen ? Wenn man einen Dämpfer kauft, kommt ja oft die Frage nach Buchsenmaße. Sind die passenden Buchsen in dem Kit dabei oder muss ich die extra kaufen. Wenn ja: Welche Buchsen brache ich genau (Maße, etc.) und wo kauft man die am sinnigsten ?

Danke + Gruß


----------



## nicolai.fan (9. März 2010)

Beim Kit ist alles dabei !


----------



## guru39 (9. März 2010)

Wenn du das bei Nicolai gleich mitbestellst, 30, passt dann später alles.
Du musst dir als keine Sorgen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djangoxxl (9. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Auskunft!


----------



## djangoxxl (11. März 2010)

Welche Bremsenaufnahme hat der Helius AM Rahmen - IS2000 oder Postmount (in den Spezifikationen habe ich auf Anhieb nichts gefunden)?
Danke.


----------



## Wildsäule (11. März 2010)

Is 2000


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. März 2010)

eine Postmountaufnahme wäre aber mal ne Verbesserung. Da hätte ich mir den Adapter sparen können 

Mfg Erik


----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2010)

Wildsäule schrieb:


> Is 2000



Zum Glück. Kann die aufkommende Mode hinten PM zu verwenden nicht nachvollziehen. Ist nur ein weiteres Gewinde im Rahmen das kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## waschi82 (11. März 2010)

wo bekommt man eigentlich diesen bikeständer aus edelstahl der so eine L-Form hat und ans hinterrad gestellt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2010)

https://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=2660


----------



## fuzzball (11. März 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> eine Postmountaufnahme wäre aber mal ne Verbesserung. Da hätte ich mir den Adapter sparen können
> 
> Mfg Erik



stimmt Adapter sind einfach zum :kotz:, aber leider kann man diese bei Nicolai auch bei einem tailored Frame nicht bestellen - nachdem BB30 nicht lieferbar ist die nächste Entäuschung - PM ist zwar *******, aber wieso können die Hersteller (mit einer mir bekannten Ausnahme) nicht auch hinten auf PM umstellen, wenn es von den neuen Bremsen keine IS2000 Bremszangen mehr gibt .


----------



## waschi82 (11. März 2010)

@dreamdeep: danke! genau so was hab ich gesucht ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2010)

Bei PM braucht man doch in der Regel trotzdem noch einen Adapter, ausser bei 8" PM wie bei der 66 oder Totem für 203mm Scheiben. Da macht das auch Sinn, da man in der Regel an einer solchen Gabel auch eine fette Scheibe fährt. 

Aber hinten sind doch die Vorlieben so unterschiedlich, der eine fährt 200mm der nächste 180mm oder gar nur 160mm. Um flexibel zu bleiben müsste das also eine PM Aufnahme für 160mm sein, und dann braucht man erst wieder einen Adapter und hätte keine Vorteile sondern nur den Nachteil, dass die Gewinde im Rahmen sind.


----------



## fuzzball (11. März 2010)

bei einem Serienrahmen mag das sein, wobei ich bei IS, wenn ich größer als 160mm fahren möchte auch immer einen Adapter brauche, aber bei einem tailored Frame überlege ich mir sowas vorab für mich; ich hätte am AM ein PM6 am HR genommen und an der Gabel hat es eine PM7 Aufnahme, womit ich mit der The One 180/160mm ohne Adapter hätte fahren können. Finde es halt schade das es erst gar nicht angeboten wird.



PS. hab bald ein AM zu verkaufen - schwarz elox


----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> PS. hab bald ein AM zu verkaufen - schwarz elox


Oh, was wird der Nachfolger?


----------



## fuzzball (11. März 2010)

Nachfolger  hatte es bei meinem Händler bestellt - und deswegen werde ich es auch abnehmen, aber jetzt kann ich Bremse und Kurbel nicht verbauen, hinzu kommt noch das der Dämpfer (kommt erst ende 2010!!) und Gabel (August 2010) auf absehbare zeit nicht lieferbar sind. Dadurch hab ich ein wenig die Lust verloren - vielleicht ändert es sich wenn ich das gute Stück vor mir liegen hab . 
Werde mein Perp auf sub 14kg bringen und mein Helius ST von derzeit 21,3kg auf 18kg (geplant) damit müsste ich auch so durch die Saison kommen.


----------



## timtim (12. März 2010)

was unterscheidet helius schaltauge 2 von helius schaltauge 0 ? 

tim²


----------



## flyingscot (12. März 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> was unterscheidet helius schaltauge 2 von helius schaltauge 0 ?
> 
> tim²



Du meinst die eingestanzte Nummer auf dem RADO? Der Sturz wird hierdurch variiert. Bei der Herstellung wird der richtige Sturz eingestellt indem eins von 4(?) verschiedenen Rados verbaut wird. Die richtige Spur wird durch Vor- und Zurückschieben des Rados eingestellt.

Der Unterschied ist also die Höhe des Achsmitte des Ausfallenden in vertikaler Richtung.


----------



## WODAN (12. März 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> was unterscheidet helius schaltauge 2 von helius schaltauge 0 ?
> 
> tim²



flyingscot war schneller

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. März 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> was unterscheidet helius schaltauge 2 von helius schaltauge 0 ?



Die Sturzhöhe:
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/18-RADO_09.pdf

EDIT: zu langsam 

@fuzzball: welcher Rahmen ist es denn? Ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn die Teile noch so lange brauchen, kannst ihn doch aber erstmal mit günstigen Komponenten vorläufig aufbauen, z.B. ein gebrauchter DHX und eine Durolux.


----------



## timtim (12. März 2010)

vielen dank für die schnellen antworten .man lernt nie aus............

gruß tim²


----------



## gnafert (13. März 2010)

moin leute,

welche option hab ich, wenn ich das gewinde auf einer seite des tretlagers vernuddelt habe? kann man da ein neues reinschneiden oder hab ich jetzt ein großen problem?
danke schonmal für die antwort.

vg

...und schuld ist nur raceface... :/


----------



## WODAN (13. März 2010)

gnafert schrieb:


> moin leute,
> 
> welche option hab ich, wenn ich das gewinde auf einer seite des tretlagers vernuddelt habe? kann man da ein neues reinschneiden oder hab ich jetzt ein großen problem?
> danke schonmal für die antwort.
> ...



Wie weit es denn das Gewinde defekt? Bestimmt nicht über die komplette Breite?
Eventuell nachschneiden lassen und längere Schalen, wie z.B.  RF Diabolus, nehmen.
Ansonsten repariert Dir das Gewinde auch Nicolai.


----------



## gnafert (13. März 2010)

danke dir. 
gewinde ist am anfang - also außen - krumm, so dass die schale (im übrigen RF diabolus ) schief zieht.
also ist nicht alles verloren 

vg


----------



## Helius-FR (13. März 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> was unterscheidet helius schaltauge 2 von helius schaltauge 0 ?
> 
> tim²



War zu Langsam...


----------



## Snap4x (13. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man Druckstufe (=c?) bei meiner 888 rc noch reparieren kann?
Also das klirrt immer, wenn ich zum Beispiel springe, also bei einer schlagartigen Entladung der Gabel. Oder was ist überhaupt kaputt?


----------



## acid-driver (13. März 2010)

ich glaube, deine frage ist im federungsforum besser aufgehoben


----------



## Snap4x (13. März 2010)

Okay 
Hab nur die Überschrift gelesen  
*KFKA: Kurze Frage -> kurze Antwort*
THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (13. März 2010)

gnafert schrieb:


> moin leute,
> 
> welche option hab ich, wenn ich das gewinde auf einer seite des tretlagers vernuddelt habe?/



du hast nicht das AM kaputtgemacht ,sag´s ?



das FR hat an der unteren wippenverbindung sehr schöne nadellager .
beim AC wurde das anscheinend "vergessen " ??

tim²


----------



## gnafert (13. März 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> du hast nicht das AM kaputtgemacht ,sag´s ?
> 
> 
> tim²



das AM? niemals 
musste die neue RF diabolus am ST nochmal ausbauen.
beknackter weise hat das mit dem integrierten abzieher nicht funktioniert (die 10er kappe ist immer rausgesprungen). also hab ich an der tretlagerschale gedreht und wohl das gewinde verramscht.
schuld eigene also :-(

fällt thale wohl aus... :/


----------



## timtim (13. März 2010)

läßt sich mit sicherheit nachschneiden...........das gewinde.
brauchst du n bikeshoptip für diese arbeit ?


----------



## gnafert (13. März 2010)

bitte.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (15. März 2010)

hey Leute!weis zufällig jemand ob die Dämpferbuchsen von Rock Shox auf nen Dämpfer von Fox passen??


----------



## dreamdeep (15. März 2010)

Ja, passt. Zumindest solange es ein aktueller RS Dämpfer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (15. März 2010)

...ich hab in nem shop nen günstigen Fox Dämpfer fürs neue Nonius meiner Freundin gefunden bei dem bereits ein passendes Buchsenset dabei ist!das andere Paar ist in 38x6 und ich brauch aber noch 42x8!besagter shop hat aber nur RS und DT-Buchsen im Angebot!aber wenn die aktuellen passen ,passts ja
Dankeschön....


----------



## timtim (15. März 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> das FR hat an der unteren wippenverbindung (obere druckstrebenlager) sehr schöne nadellager .
> beim AC wurde das anscheinend "vergessen " ??
> 
> tim²


weiss da jemand bescheid übers wieso ,warum,weshalb ?

gruß tim²


----------



## flyingscot (15. März 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> weiss da jemand bescheid übers wieso ,warum,weshalb ?



Ich vermute mal, dass angefangen mit dem RC über das AM und auch beim AC gar keine Nadellager mehr verwendet werden sondern nur noch Gleitlager. Der Vorteil: wesentlich leicher, da so auch Aluachsen verwendet werden können. Nadellager und Aluachsen vertragen sich glaube ich nicht...


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2010)

Welche Schraubengröße braucht es für die Kabelhalter am Gusset vom AM







(Bildquelle: http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/blog/78-nicolai-helius-am-fahrbericht)


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2010)

M4


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> M4


Danke 

M4, Senkkopf... und wie ist die Länge (inkl. Kopf?)


----------



## richtig (18. März 2010)

Ist die Teamlackierung / Teampulverung an jedem Modell möglich und wie hoch ist der Aufpreis?





grussascha


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> M4, Senkkopf... und wie ist die Länge (inkl. Kopf?)


----------



## flyingscot (18. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> M4, Senkkopf... und wie ist die Länge (inkl. Kopf?)



10mm laut Ordergenerator...


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2010)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (19. März 2010)

Wie war das noch gleich mit Torx Titanschrauben für das Rado, ist das von Nicolai freigegeben bzw. als OK eingestuft?

Wenn ja, wie lang sind die original Schrauben?


----------



## frankweber (19. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie war das noch gleich mit Torx Titanschrauben für das Rado, ist das von Nicolai freigegeben bzw. als OK eingestuft?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie lang sind die original Schrauben?


 
10mm lang oder nimm 5 er 10 mm lang Konischem Kopf sieht stylish aus.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. März 2010)

nimm normale bremsscheibenschrauben. was anderes verbaut nicolai ja auch nicht. halten bei mir top?


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. März 2010)

gut zu erkennen die Dunklen aus TI


----------



## Macross (23. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Ist die Teamlackierung / Teampulverung an jedem Modell möglich und wie hoch ist der Aufpreis?
> 
> grussascha



Die Lackierung ist für jeden Rahmen möglich. Es fallen dabei die regulären elox Aufpreise an. Das Teamdekor (Beklebung) ist allerdings dem Gates Nicolai Team vorbehalten.

Gruß, Falco


----------



## dreamdeep (23. März 2010)

@HypnoKröte, kroiterfee, frankweber: 
Danke


----------



## aka (23. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Ist die Teamlackierung / Teampulverung an jedem Modell möglich und wie hoch ist der Aufpreis?


Die Team Aufkleber gibts hier.


----------



## softbiker (23. März 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> 10mm lang oder nimm 5 er 10 mm lang Konischem Kopf sieht stylish aus.



Jup laut N darfst du am Rado Titanschrauben verbauen. Nur die Lagerachsen sollten aus Stahl sein.

Ich hab bei fast sämtlichen Teilen auch schon blaue Titanschrauben verbaut.
Sieht einfach nur geil aus. Rado fehlt mir allerdings auch noch.


----------



## gravityjunkie (24. März 2010)

Bekomme ich irgendwo nen "normalen" (nicht Extra Love!) Nicolai-Dekorsatz in violet? Bei Nicolai sagte man mir, dass sie die Farbe nicht machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (24. März 2010)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


> Bekomme ich irgendwo nen "normalen" (nicht Extra Love!) Nicolai-Dekorsatz in violet? Bei Nicolai sagte man mir, dass sie die Farbe nicht machen...



Frag doch mal die oben schon genannten:

apliquet

Cheers
Jo


----------



## dreamdeep (24. März 2010)

Ist ne "Sonderanfertigung, kannst Du aber direkt bei Hoshi bestellen, ich hatte welche in "Porn Purple" für mein altes RAW AM, kommen auf dem Bild nicht ganz so gut rüber wie in echt.


----------



## waschi82 (24. März 2010)

das ist echt mal extra love!


----------



## chris_01 (24. März 2010)

Steuersatz Frage:
Ich hab mich jetzt auch zu einem edlem Reset Racing Steuersatz hinreisen lassen, Modell 118 HDAL-2.
Frage:
Das Unterteil (Gabeleinschlagstück?) ist ja riesenhoch. Passt das so? Kann mir einer mal eben ein Foto einfügen? Oder hab ich gar den falschen gekauft...? Das wär blöd 

Danke vorab!
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2010)

Du meinst den Gabelkonus? Der ist so hoch.


----------



## chris_01 (24. März 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Du meinst den Gabelkonus? Der ist so hoch.



Ja den meine ich! Wusste nicht das der so hoch ist! Ist der nur so hoch beim Al2 oder generell? Ich kenn nur die Kingteile und da wars 1/4 von dem... Leider hab ich kein Bild vorauf man das erkennen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (24. März 2010)

In welchen Rahmen soll das gute Stück denn rein?

Es gibt Steuersätze von Reset, bei denen die Schalen flacher bauen  dann ist aber auch die Einpresstiefe geringer ...

Reste Steuersätze


----------



## chris_01 (24. März 2010)

kontragonist schrieb:


> in welchen rahmen soll das gute stück denn rein?
> 
> Es gibt steuersätze von reset, bei denen die schalen flacher bauen  dann ist aber auch die einpresstiefe geringer ...
> 
> reste steuersätze



fr


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Steuersatz Frage:
> Ich hab mich jetzt auch zu einem edlem Reset Racing Steuersatz hinreisen lassen, Modell 118 HDAL-2.
> Frage:
> Das Unterteil (Gabeleinschlagstück?) ist ja riesenhoch. Passt das so? Kann mir einer mal eben ein Foto einfügen? Oder hab ich gar den falschen gekauft...? Das wär blöd
> ...



Das Passt


----------



## chris_01 (24. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Passt



Besten Dank! Auf dich ist eben immer Verlaß


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2010)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## no_budgeT (25. März 2010)

Hee Leute, 
passt so eine Syntace X12 Nabe in ein normales Nicolai mit steckachse( Helius FR 135 Steckachse).
Denke da an Tune Kong!
Danke


----------



## dreamdeep (25. März 2010)

Nein, die ist mit 142mm zu breit.


----------



## Kontragonist (25. März 2010)

Nee, X12 ist ein eigener Standard, der mit TRUAX m.W. nicht kompatibel ist.

zu langsam ...


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2010)

2010er Helius AM Rahmen in gr. M. Sattelklemme 34.9 mm ???


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2010)

35.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 35.



 : D


----------



## User85319 (28. März 2010)

Moin, brauche schnelle Hilfe

Habe vor vorne auf 20-32 umzubauen. Hinten soll 11-34 rein.
Evtl auch ne KeFü (Stinger oder so)...

Kann ich ein x0 short cage verwenden oder brauch ich medium?


danke schonmal


----------



## waschi82 (28. März 2010)

ich hab die kombi mit long gefahren...also sollte dann eher medium passen...


----------



## dreamdeep (28. März 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Habe vor vorne auf 20-32 umzubauen. Hinten soll 11-34 rein.
> Evtl auch ne KeFü (Stinger oder so)...
> 
> Kann ich ein x0 short cage verwenden oder brauch ich medium?



Fahre einen Shortcage mit 11-34/22-32, das ist knapp, geht aber trotzdem. Allerdings sind auf dem 22er Blatt die 2-3 untersten Gänge nicht mehr fahrbar, da die Kette durchhängt. Werden ja aber eh nicht verwendet. Wichtig ist halt die Kettenlänge so abzustimmen, das beim einfedern das Schaltwerk nicht überdehnt wird.


----------



## AustRico (28. März 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Moin, brauche schnelle Hilfe
> 
> Habe vor vorne auf 20-32 umzubauen. Hinten soll 11-34 rein.
> Evtl auch ne KeFü (Stinger oder so)...
> ...



Die Kapazität eines Schaltwerks errechnet sich wie folgt:

(größtes Kettenblatt - kleinstes Kettenblatt) + (größtes Ritzel - kleinstes Ritzel)

macht in deinem Fall:

(32-20)+(34-11) = 35 Zähne

im Tech Manual von Sram ist für das "Short" 30 Zähne, für das "Medium" 37 Zähne angegeben.

=> Medium


----------



## flyingscot (28. März 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Habe vor vorne auf 20-32 umzubauen. Hinten soll 11-34 rein.
> Evtl auch ne KeFü (Stinger oder so)...



Kefü in Kombination mit 20er Kettenblatt ist zumindest bei der Shimano XT-Kurbel unmöglich. Jedenfalls wenn man die üblichen Montagebleche mit Innenlagerklemmung oder ICGS verwendet. Es fehlen gut 2mm Platz zwischen ICGS bzw. Innenlagergehäuse und den Kettenblattschrauben des 20ers...


----------



## User85319 (28. März 2010)

Hmm ok, und welchen Umwerfer brauch ich?
Down Swing, Top Swing???? Soll XTR werden, ebenso ne XTR Kurbel und X.0 Schaltwerk

Bin bisher Hammerschmidt gefahren...


----------



## obim (28. März 2010)

downswing, so wie z.B. Shimano SLX FD-M661
Im Helius AM Aufbauthread gibts eine Anleitung dazu.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. März 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Es fehlen gut 2mm Platz zwischen ICGS bzw. Innenlagergehäuse und den Kettenblattschrauben des 20ers...


Unterscheidet sich das zum 22er Blatt? 
Kefü mit Innenlagerklemmung und XT mit 22er Blatt geht auf jeden Fall problemlos, solange die Grundplatte über die gesamte Länge die gleiche dicke hat und nicht wie bei der Stinger ausgefräst ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (28. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Unterscheidet sich das zum 22er Blatt?
> Kefü mit Innenlagerklemmung und XT mit 22er Blatt geht auf jeden Fall problemlos, solange die Grundplatte über die gesamte Länge die gleiche dicke hat und nicht wie bei der Stinger ausgefräst ist.



Ja, das 22er ist dünner und die Kettenblattschrauben nahezu versenkt...

Für den Stinger muss man dann nur sicherstellen, dass die Montageschrauben sich richtig versenken und nicht über das Blech überstehen, ggf. also etwas abfeilen. Sonst gibt es wieder Kontakt mit den Kettenblattschrauben. Knapp ist es aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## mcmarco (30. März 2010)

Hi, ich suche einen Direct-Mount-Vorbau für meine Boxxer. Beim Truvativ steht ausdrücklich dabei das er fürs 2010er Modell ist. Hat sich der Lochabstand in den Gabelkronen jemals verändert??? Ich habe das Modell 2009...
Danke! Marco


----------



## followupup (30. März 2010)

hat schon jemand hier den neuen 2010 FA 2.4 auf seinem AM hinten montiert ? Genug Luft links/rechts an den Kettenstreben ?

danke


----------



## Mythilos (30. März 2010)

followupup schrieb:


> hat schon jemand hier den neuen 2010 FA 2.4 auf seinem AM hinten montiert ? Genug Luft links/rechts an den Kettenstreben ?
> 
> danke



ich ahbe die BB 2.4 und die ist wohl breiter als der FA...
tires


----------



## fuzzball (31. März 2010)

sagt mal gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung wie man einen raw Rahmen ordentlich polieren kann, oder Tipps  danke


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> sagt mal gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung wie man einen raw Rahmen ordentlich polieren kann, oder Tipps  danke



stahwolle+bohnerwachs-->http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/606271#comment-542519


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. März 2010)

ich hab meinen mit alu/chrompaste und watte aufpoliert,und danach mit sonem Nanowachszeugs ausm Autofachhandel nachgewienert!hält seit September 1A trotz sehr viel Matsch und streusalz und so.....
nachm Radeln wird das Rad kurz mitm Schlauch abgespritzt und mit nem Handtuch trockengerubbelt....fertig!is in 10 min erledigt!! Das muss ich jedesmal machen damit die Räder ins Wohnzimmer dürfen...so is der Deal mit meiner Süßen!


----------



## fuzzball (31. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> stahwolle+bohnerwachs-->http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/606271#comment-542519


nee das ist ja matt, wollte mich drin spiegeln , so wie früher bei meinen polierten Cannondale Rahmen (leider hab ich keine aktuellen -digitalen - Bilder meiner Rahmen)







SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ich hab meinen mit alu/chrompaste und watte aufpoliert,und danach mit sonem Nanowachszeugs ausm Autofachhandel nachgewienert!hält seit September 1A trotz sehr viel Matsch und streusalz und so.....
> nachm Radeln wird das Rad kurz mitm Schlauch abgespritzt und mit nem Handtuch trockengerubbelt....fertig!is in 10 min erledigt!! Das muss ich jedesmal machen damit die Räder ins Wohnzimmer dürfen...so is der Deal mit meiner Süßen!


dein FR gefällt mir wirklich super (polished/schwarze Decals), du hast nicht zufällig eine Nahaufnahme draußen bei Sonnenschein 
hast du den raw Rahmen nur mit diesen Mitteln poliert? oder irgendwie vorbehandelt.

PS. bei Streusalz, Matsch und schlechtem Wetter fahr ich nicht


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. März 2010)

nein Fotos hab ich nicht wirklich!beim Fahrn komm ich nie zum Knipsen!werd aber am wochenende ma welche machen...wenn diie Sonne scheint.
Ich hab den Rahmen direkt Raw bekommen die Rohre waren schon relativ glatt!hab dann nur um die Schweissnähte a bissl mitm Naßschleifpapier und nem Schleiffliess geschliffen und dann mit der Chrompaste drauf los poliert!sehr viele Minuten später hab ich mich dann selbst gesehn und das aus sehr vielen Perspektiven  


...ansonsten mach mal P.M. weil heist ja KFKA


----------



## fuzzball (31. März 2010)

danke


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. April 2010)

an guru: was kostn die Wurzelpuff-Shirts bei dir ?gerne auch PM


------Danke Rainer!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. April 2010)

noch ne Frage!weis jemand wie lange Nicolai für Alutech geschweist hat?


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. April 2010)

Zwei Fragen:

1. M-Pire ST grösse der Sattelklemme ? 

2. M-Pire ST seit wann ISCG Neu ? oder bis wann Alt ?


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2010)

müsse wie bei allen N´s ne 35 sein.

N macht nur iscg 03, also alt.


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. April 2010)

Kann mir mal bitte jmd schnell, sagen wie man das Schaltauge bei meim Helius AM tauscht ?  

Muss ich diesen aritierbolzen feste in das neue Schaltauge pressen ? 
Oder diesen Bolzen entfernen?


----------



## abbath (3. April 2010)

Der Bolzen wird ins RADO gedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. April 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jmd schnell, sagen wie man das Schaltauge bei meim Helius AM tauscht ?
> 
> Muss ich diesen aritierbolzen feste in das neue Schaltauge pressen ?
> Oder diesen Bolzen entfernen?



http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/18-RADO_09.pdf


----------



## softbiker (6. April 2010)

Weis zufällig jemand was es ca. kostet wenn ich mein FR einschicke und nachträglich iscg-hammerschmidt nachrüsten lasse?


----------



## frankweber (6. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand was es ca. kostet wenn ich mein FR einschicke und nachträglich iscg-hammerschmidt nachrüsten lasse?


 

Auf jeden Fall die Lackierung des Hauptrahmens
die Summe ist mir bis heute von Nicolai nicht genannt worden 
bei bike bauer gibt es einen Adapter - geht schneller und Du mußt den Rahmen nicht lackieren lassen
Wenn ich es richtig erinnere kostet das sub 200  ich hatte vor einem Jahr mal angefragt, dann aber doch den Rahmen verkauft und warte  auf meinen AFR Rahmen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## birga-meister (6. April 2010)

ist jetzt vielleicht ne blöde frage, funzt der adapter bei nem AM-Rahmen der noch gar keine Aufnahme hat? oder muß das Teil rangeschweißt werden?


----------



## softbiker (6. April 2010)

Er hat mich wohl auch falsch verstanden.
Das Teil muß natürlich angeschweißt werden.
Ich habe auch noch gar keine ISCG-Laschen.


----------



## frankweber (6. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Er hat mich wohl auch falsch verstanden.
> Das Teil muÃ natÃ¼rlich angeschweiÃt werden.
> Ich habe auch noch gar keine ISCG-Laschen.


 

Der von mir erwÃ¤hnte Adaper war 166,60 â¬ stand mai 09
bedingt aber soweit ich weiÃ das Vorhandensein irgendeiner ISCG Aufnahme als Voraussetzung, danke fÃ¼r die (spÃ¤tere) Info, daÃ Dein Rahmen gar keine Laschen hat.

Nicolai hatte mir irgendeine Zahl  ( Telefonat) von ca 800 ? â¬ incl. Beschichten des HR genannt, diese sollte aber von ( ich glaube Volker) in einer Mail prÃ¤zisiert werden, was aber nicht zustande kam), da ich mir noch einen FR Rahmen mit HS gekauft hatte, seinerzeit.

mfg Frank


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand was es ca. kostet wenn ich mein FR einschicke und nachträglich iscg-hammerschmidt nachrüsten lasse?



344  wurde mir mitgeteilt.
Es wird vermutlich das Trettlagergehäuse ersetzt durch ein 73mm breites mit HS ISCG.


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand was es ca. kostet wenn ich mein FR einschicke und nachträglich iscg-hammerschmidt nachrüsten lasse?



Hi Softy,
eine Hammerschmidtz macht nach meiner Meinung an einem AM oder FR keinen Sinn, da kann man auf das mehrgewicht gerne verzichten und eine  normale Kettenschaltung verschrauben, funzt genauso gut nur nicht so schnell 

Solange der Umwerfer nicht den Federweg limitiert besteht aus meiner sicht kein Bedarf


----------



## softbiker (6. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Softy,
> eine Hammerschmidtz macht nach meiner Meinung an einem AM oder FR keinen Sinn, da kann man auf das mehrgewicht gerne verzichten und eine  normale Kettenschaltung verschrauben, funzt genauso gut nur nicht so schnell
> 
> Solange der Umwerfer nicht den Federweg limitiert besteht aus meiner sicht kein Bedarf



Naja zumindest wegen der Bodenfreiheit finde ich macht es durchaus Sinn.
Es war ja auch nur eine hypotetische Frage.

Mein Rahmen loszuwerden würde sich wohl als etwas schwierig gestalten.

Ich hätte eigentlich noch ein ION haben wollen aber irgendwie liebäugle ich mit dem AFR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Naja zumindest wegen der Bodenfreiheit finde ich macht es durchaus Sinn.
> Es war ja auch nur eine hypotetische Frage.
> 
> Mein Rahmen loszuwerden würde sich wohl als etwas schwierig gestalten.
> ...



Das Ion ist schon geil, aber das ist für WC´s ausgelegt, ich für meinen Teil bin für diesem Rahmen nicht würdig genug.

Dein FR sollte sich noch angemessen verkloppen lassen


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> irgendwie liebäugle ich mit dem AFR.


----------



## frankweber (7. April 2010)

Das Gewicht von diesem FR ist 14,85 kg (ohne dreck)

mit coilldämpfer (DHX 5 incl Titan) sind es 400g mehr mit Totem coil nochmal 500 g mehr also immer noch deutlich unter 16 kg.

Finde gegenüber bspw Atlas FR 2 fach plus Kefü hält sich das Mehrgewicht der HS in Grenzen, es sind Umwerferbereinigt max. 200 g 

Trotzdem ist ein AFR saugeil, nur das lange Warten ist anstrengend.

Wenn der Rahmen ein 1 1/8 Steerer hätte wären sicher nochmal 100 g weniger auf der Waage.


----------



## softbiker (7. April 2010)

Was ist denn dass eigentlich für ein Rot?
Wenn es fire-red ist tausche ich meinen Hauptrahmen mit Dir. 
Ich bekomme endlich einen neuen mit 1,5er steerer und HS-Option und du ein 1 1/8 ohne HS Aufnahme. Da haste ohne ISCG-Laschen nochmal 35-Gramm gespart 
Oh ich sehe gerade dass ist wohl leider nicht meine Größe


----------



## frankweber (7. April 2010)

Nun wieauchimmer - es ist firered, meinen schwarzen M Rahmen mit 1.5 er und iscg hab ich verkauft, weil mir der S Rahmen mit seinem extrem wendigen und verspielten Handling einfach besser gefiel.

geb ihn nicht mehr so schnell her.

Das AFR hab ich dennoch wieder in M bestellt, da das Oberrohr tiefer ist.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> mit Totem coil nochmal 500 g mehr also immer noch deutlich unter 16 kg.



Was ist das denn für eine Gabel?
Lyrik?

Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2010)

ich vermute dass es sich dabei um eine lyric solo air handelt.


----------



## frankweber (10. April 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich vermute dass es sich dabei um eine lyric solo air handelt.


 
stimmt


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. April 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dann habe ich noch eine weitere zur Auswahl


----------



## frankweber (10. April 2010)

Der Lenkwinkel ist steiler als er auf dem Bild aussieht, da Vorderrad deutlich höher steht als Hinterrad, auch wenn es auf dem Bild nicht so rüberkommt, sind das  mindestens 5 cm Höhendifferenz.

Mit anderen Worten: Das fährt sich doch noch sehr gut bergauf,  auch ohne Absenkungsoption.
Gruß Frank


----------



## morphe72 (10. April 2010)

Hi,

mein Reset Steuersatz läßt sich nicht einstellen. Der Konus, welcher den Gabelschaft im oberen Lagen spannen soll, versinkt schon von selbst so weit im Lager, dass die Abdeckkappe diesen nicht mehr berührt. 
Wie ist die obere Lagerung normalerweise aufgebaut?

Dichtring, Lager, Dichtring, Konus und zuletzt die Abdeckkappe? Oder fehlt hier noch ein Teil zwischen Konus und Abdeckung?


----------



## flyingscot (10. April 2010)

morphe72 schrieb:


> Dichtring, Lager, Dichtring, Konus und zuletzt die Abdeckkappe? Oder fehlt hier noch ein Teil zwischen Konus und Abdeckung?



Also bei mir besteht der Konus aus zwei Teilen: der "Stufen"-konus der in das Lager eingreift und dem Gabelkonus sehr ähnlich sieht und ein weiterer (geschlitzter) Klemmkonus der wirklich konisch geformt ist und den Stufenkonus am Gabelschaft fixiert...

Bei meinem Reset HDAL2 ist der Klemmkonus silbern, die beiden Stufenkoni sind hier schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## guru39 (10. April 2010)

morphe72 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Reset Steuersatz läßt sich nicht einstellen. Der Konus, welcher den Gabelschaft im oberen Lagen spannen soll, versinkt schon von selbst so weit im Lager, dass die Abdeckkappe diesen nicht mehr berührt.
> Wie ist die obere Lagerung normalerweise aufgebaut?
> ...



Bist du das Boris?

Wenn ja, bei deinem Steuersatz fehlt was! Ich habs gestern gleich zur Post
gebracht, sollte am Mo. bei dir sein.


----------



## morphe72 (10. April 2010)

@Guru
jo, bin ich. Ist halb so wild, da der Umwerfer, den ich benutzen wollte, dummerweise nicht down-pull kompatibel ist  Hab halt nur noch den XTR am Merlin, den ich benutzen könnte, möchte aber das Bike nicht zerlegen, das bleibt im Bestand 
Muss also nächste Woche alles klar machen. Werd morgen halt das cylcocross rausholen um WND unsicher machen...Und eben nächsten Samstag das kleine Schwarze aufbauen  Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse, der Rahmen ist PORNO!


@Flyingscot:
konnte die Schnittzeichnung auf der Reset HP auch gedeutet nicht richtig interpretieren, aber mit deiner Beschreibung ist es jetzt absolut klar. Und hat sich auch schon geklärt.


BTW: Was würdet Ihr empfehlen einen Down-Swing oder einen Top-Swing Umwerfer fürs Helius AM?


----------



## acid-driver (10. April 2010)

morphe72 schrieb:


> BTW: Was würdet Ihr empfehlen einen Down-Swing oder einen Top-Swing Umwerfer fürs Helius AM?




es passt nur ein downswing


----------



## guru39 (10. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> es passt nur ein downswing



jep 

Dual Pull 34,9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (11. April 2010)

Moin,

das Tech Sheet vom Helius AM auf der Nicolai HP ist "nur" eine Seite lang.
Bei den anderen sind es 7 Seiten wo halt noch die "Extras" mit aufgeführt sind.
Sind die Extras und Kosten für jedes Helius die selben?

danke und Gruß

Michele


----------



## dreamdeep (11. April 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Sind die Extras und Kosten für jedes Helius die selben?


Nein, das unterscheidet sich teilweise. Am besten Du klickst Dir Dein AM mit dem Ordergenerator zusammen, dort sind die Preise hinterlegt:
http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de/


----------



## MichiP (11. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, das unterscheidet sich teilweise. Am besten Du klickst Dir Dein AM mit dem Ordergenerator zusammen, dort sind die Preise hinterlegt:
> http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de/



Danke für den Tipp,

eine Papieralternative wäre mir aber lieber für Orte die kein I-Net Zugang 
haben







ich meine natürlich meinen Arbeitsplatz um meine Pause sinnvoll zu nutzen




gruß

Michele


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. April 2010)

Welche Lager sind im M-Pire ST verbaut ?
Genaue Type ?


----------



## Snap4x (12. April 2010)

Wo gibt es nochmal so Aufkleber für das Gabel-Casting? Also solche die wie eine lackierung wirken, nicht die Schrift selber...
Danke schon mal.


----------



## frankweber (13. April 2010)

moin
bei meinem ARGON FR *drehen sich die beiden Einzugsmuttern* für den Flaschenhalter auf dem Unterrohr *mit.*
Man muss also, zum Lösen einer Schraube die Scheibe, die auf dem Unterrohr aufliegt irgendwie kontern.
Deckt die Schraube jedoch die Scheibe vom Durchmesser ab ist auch dies unmöglich.

*Gibt es eine Möglichkeit hier Abhilfe zu schaffen und diese Einzugsmütterlein zu befestigen?*


Danke für Hilfe
Gruß Frank


----------



## zuspät (13. April 2010)

die muttern raus bohren und neue rein machen lassen. denk in ner kfz oder lkw werkstatt sollte dir schnell und günstig geholfen werden


----------



## frankweber (13. April 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> die muttern raus bohren und neue rein machen lassen. denk in ner kfz oder lkw werkstatt sollte dir schnell und günstig geholfen werden


 

Naja wenn man sich nicht irgendwie selbst helfen kann dann hat der Rahmen ja noch ein paar Jahre Garantie und so Grobmotoriker aus der Kfz oder LKW Werkstatt , neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee nicht mit meinem Argon. 

Trotzdem schon mal danke hier für die Antwort, vllt gibt es doch noch eine Selbsthilfe


----------



## dreamdeep (13. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> *Gibt es eine Möglichkeit hier Abhilfe zu schaffen und diese Einzugsmütterlein zu befestigen?*


Du meinst die Gewindenieten, oder?
Kannst Du auch selbst wieder anziehen. Niet, Unterlegscheibe (ggf mit Fett), Mutter, Schraube - in dieser Reihenfolge. Dann die Schraube kontern und die Mutter nach unten gegen die Niete anziehen. Dadurch sollte es die Niete wieder zusammenziehen.

EDIT: sehe gerade, dein Problem liegt eher darin, dass du die alten Schrauben nicht raus bekommst. WD40 hast Du vermutlich schon probiert um die Reibung zwischen Schraube und Niet herabzusetzen, oder? 

Ist der Flaschenhalter noch dran? Dann eventuell einfach Schraubenköpfe absägen, Flaschenhalter abnehmen und dann kommst Du an die Nieten dran.

Ohne Flaschenhalter könnte das aber auch gehen, Schraubenkopf absägen und stattdessen einen kleinen Schlitz in die Schraube dremeln. Dann hast Du auch genug Platz um das Niet zu kontern, ausserdem sollte sich die Schraube leichter drehen lassen, weil sie nicht mehr unter Spannung steht.

Ansonsten fällt mir auch nur noch ausbohren ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (13. April 2010)

ich probier es mal so , die Schrauben sind raus und mein AFR Rahmen ist da, den hol ich jetz mal zuerst ab...............jippie


----------



## Triple F (13. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> ich probier es mal so , die Schrauben sind raus und mein AFR Rahmen ist da, den hol ich jetz mal zuerst ab...............jippie



Ähmm... schon wieder einer ?


----------



## softbiker (13. April 2010)

Ich seh keine Fotos. Was hier los!!! Wo bleiben die Fotos??


----------



## sibor-sonic (13. April 2010)

Hi,
Mein UFO ST Rahmen wird gegen ein AFR Rahmen getauscht(KW 21),
möchte aber schon vorab die Teile bestellen was ich nicht vom UFO übernehmen kann.
Hope Bremsleitung Hinten wird wohl nicht reichen, sind 130 cm,
reichen die 160 cm von einem neuen Hope Kit?

Grüße


----------



## kroiterfee (15. April 2010)

wie heissen die schrauben mit denen ein blackspire-stinger an der iscg aufnahme berfestigt werden? also die maße der schrauben? hab von spezifikationen überhaupt keine ahnung.


----------



## Kontragonist (15. April 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Hi,
> Mein UFO ST Rahmen wird gegen ein AFR Rahmen getauscht(KW 21),
> möchte aber schon vorab die Teile bestellen was ich nicht vom UFO übernehmen kann.
> Hope Bremsleitung Hinten wird wohl nicht reichen, sind 130 cm,
> ...



Meine Bremsleitung (Elixir CR) am AFR ist ziemlich genau 130 cm lang. Ich bin soweit zufrieden!

Hau rein!
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (15. April 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie heissen die schrauben mit denen ein blackspire-stinger an der iscg aufnahme berfestigt werden? also die maße der schrauben? hab von spezifikationen überhaupt keine ahnung.



(12-15mm?) x M6 [Senkkopf - DIN 7991/ISO 10642]
Länge wird mit Kopf gemessen (3mm)


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> (12-15mm?) x M6 [Senkkopf - DIN 7991]
> Länge wird mit Kopf gemessen (3mm)



Yep, 15mm sind die originalen


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2010)

supi danke
ich muss die mal tauschen die originalschrauben sind ja aus stahl und das gammelt langsam vor sich hin. ich danke euch!


----------



## dreamdeep (16. April 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> supi danke
> ich muss die mal tauschen die originalschrauben sind ja aus stahl und das gammelt langsam vor sich hin. ich danke euch!



Hab mir für meine Führung Titanschrauben bestellt, spart gut Gewicht und ist auch nicht viel teurer als irgendwo 3 Edelstahlschrauben zu bestellen

3x Titanium Countersunk Bolts M6x15mm
1x Titanium Shallow Head Bolts M6x15mm

ca. 12-13 mit Versand:
http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Titanium_Bolts.html


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2010)

yessss... danke!


----------



## BOSTAD (17. April 2010)

@ vinc

habe mir letztes Jahr im September ein neues Ausfallende bestellen müssen.
da mir aufgrund dieses Bildes unklar war welches Ausfallende ich nun nehmen muss, da weder das +1 , 0 , -1 gepasst hat musste ich das Bike zu euch schicken. 




Ich habe dann wieder ein Ausfallende mit ner +1 eingestanzt und einer -1 drüber gekrazt kommentarlos bekommen. Leider weiss ich nun nicht, was ich bei einem nächsten Schaden bekommen müsste? Bestelle ich dann so ein Zwidderding?


----------



## digger235 (18. April 2010)

Hi,
ich hab nen 2003er Helius FR und möchte meim Babe jetzt endlich nen neuen Dämpfer können (hab bis jetzt is immer noch den DMN RC drinnen).
Soll n Luftdämpfer mit Lockout/ProPedal oder sowas werden, zwecks der Touren.
Belastungsmäßig KG 68kg und Touren mit gelegentlichen verblockten Abfahrten, also moderat.
Bikepark, hohe Drops, Kicker etc. sind inzwischen tabu, wegen ner HWK-Fraktur 4-5.:kotz:
Welchen Dämpfer könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ob DT Swiss, Fox, Rock Shox oder Marzocchi ist eigentlich wurscht.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. April 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> yessss... danke!



Kommando zurück. Wollte gerade Testweise die Kettenführung montieren. Die oben verlinkten Schrauben passen nicht. Das Gewinde ist nicht weit genug gerollt, da ist noch ca. 0,5-1 mm zwischen ende der Senkung und dem Gewinde, sodass sich die Schrauben nicht weit genug anziehen lassen um die Platte zu klemmen.
Ich habe leider keine Stinger Grundplatte mehr da, eventuell ist dort die Senkung für die Schrauben etwas anders, sodass die Schrauben nicht ganz soweit aus der Grundplatte rausragen und das mit dem Gewinde passt. Aber zur Sicherheit würde ich lieber auf die verlinkten Schrauben verzichten.


----------



## Ikosa (18. April 2010)

Ich benötige neue Decals für mein 2007 Helius. Ist das mit dem "Heavy Duty Sticker Kit" möglich, oder geht das auch anders?

Danke!


----------



## *Trailsurfer (18. April 2010)

Das normale Rahmendekor kostet 12â¬ und kann Ã¼ber [email protected] bestellt werden.
VG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikosa (19. April 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Snap4x (19. April 2010)

Welche Federn von welchen Marken-Herstellern passen alle im MZ Roco rein?
Weil Marzocchi für mein Gewicht keine passende anbietet.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (19. April 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Welche Federn von welchen Marken-Herstellern passen alle im MZ Roco rein?
> Weil Marzocchi für mein Gewicht keine passende anbietet.



die vom Manitou Metel hat hat bei mir gepasst ,fox sollte auch passen,da fox auf manitou passt


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. April 2010)

Habt ihr AM Fahrer eine Lösung für den Schaltwerks Zug ? 
Die Leitung rutscht wenns zur Sache geht immer zwischen kleinem Blatt und Rahmen.An der Stelle hats keine Möglichkeit den Zug irgendwo anständig vorbei zu führen.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2010)

Ich hatte den mit Kabelbinder auf dem Steg befestigt, hat gut funktioniert. Im endffekt an der gleichen Stelle, wo beim 2010er jetzt die Zugwannen angeschweißt sind.


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. April 2010)

Wieso fehlen mir diese Stege ?


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2010)

easy du hast einen 09er Rahmen mit 2 Ausfräsung pro Seite auf der Kettenstrebe, der 2010er hat nur noch eine, wie man hier schön auf dem Bild sieht


----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2010)

Yep genau, die gibt es erst seit anfang des Jahres.

btw. wie sieht es denn eigentlich aus dem mit Dura Ace Umwerfer, dieser hat doch unten am Käfig noch die Lasche dran, kommt die mit der Schwinge ins Gehege bei voll eingefederten Hinterbau?


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. April 2010)

Nope funzt 1 A der DA aber das mit den Stegen kotzt mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> aber das mit den Stegen kotzt mich an.



Ist doch halb so wild, ist bestenfalls ein nicetohave, ein Kabelbinder tut es genauso. 

Bei Nicolai fliessen halt ständig Verbesserungen in die Produktion mit ein, ist doch gut so. Besser als nach einem Jahr mit einem "veralteten" Rahmen dazustehen wie bei anderen Marken, die jedes Jahr was komplett neues auf dem Markt werfen.


----------



## softbiker (21. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> btw. wie sieht es denn eigentlich aus dem mit Dura Ace Umwerfer, dieser hat doch unten am Käfig noch die Lasche dran...



Hat den DuraAce Umwerfer eigentlich schon mal jemand am Helius verbaut mit 11-34er Kassette ob das mit der Schwinge in Berührung kommt?


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hat den DuraAce Umwerfer eigentlich schon mal jemand am Helius verbaut mit 11-34er Kassette ob das mit der Schwinge in Berührung kommt?



Siehe mein Beitrag


----------



## softbiker (21. April 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Siehe mein Beitrag



Sorry ich meinte am FR nicht am AM. Hab ich übersehen dazuzuschreiben.
Die Geo ist ja hinten gleich bzw. der Winkl von Sattelrohr zu Kettenstrebe.
Ich frage aber nur weil die Kettenstrebe beim FR ja wesentlich dicker ist.
Allerdings sieht es auf dem Photos von FR und AM so aus als ob die obere Kante der Kettenstrebe auf Höhe Mitte Tretlager bei beiden ist.
Dann müsste das ja theoretisch identisch wie bei deinem AM sein.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2010)

Ich hab mir den DuraAce Umwerfer jetzt bestellt. Bin gespannt.


----------



## stuk (21. April 2010)

hallo hypnokröte,

sei doch froh das du den "alten" hinterbau hast. der neue ist ein tribut an die die das AM gerne als FR-Bike benutzen. ist also stabieler und ich glaube auch 241 gramm schwerer.
für den normalen AM Einsatz ist der alter aber stabiel genug und da du doch ehr leichtbauer bist, brauchst du so die 241 gramm nicht woanders einsparen.

ich überlege grade ob ich genau aus diesem grund mir noch einen alten Rahmen auch noch mit der oberen zugverlegung (finde ich schöner) besorgen soll. aber erstmal muss ich mich zum neukauf motivieren.


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ist also stabieler und ich glaube auch 241 gramm schwerer.


Ist zwar ein paar gramm schwerer aber keine 241g. Mein 2010 AM mit AFR Unterrohr wiegt mit 3242g, ca.140g mehr wie mein altes 2009. Keine Ahnung was das AFR Unterrohr ausmacht. Selbst wenn man das Mehrgwicht einfach mal teilt, sind es nur 70g.


----------



## michar (21. April 2010)

die farbe sulfur yellow entspricht dem umgangssprachlichen ,,neon,, gelb?


----------



## fuzzball (21. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein paar gramm schwerer aber keine 241g. Mein 2010 AM mit AFR Unterrohr wiegt mit 3242g, ca.140g mehr wie mein altes 2009. Keine Ahnung was das AFR Unterrohr ausmacht. Selbst wenn man das Mehrgwicht einfach mal teilt, sind es nur 70g.


bin mir nicht sicher ob es sowenig sind, im AC Thread gab es jetzt ein AC (M) mit 2,8kg (Werksangabe 2009: 2600gr) und da haben sich die Kettenstreben mit dem Jahrgang 2010 wie beim AM geändet; mein Händler hat ein 2010er AC bestellt mal schaun ob es grundsätzlich ggü dem 2009er (nachgewogene 2609gr) schwerer geworden ist. Einen Reifen schick ich zurück, wenn er 10gr über der Herstellerangabe liegt, aber 100-200gr sind schon heftig und teuer wenn man diese an anderer Stelle einsparen muss


----------



## stuk (21. April 2010)

das ist genau die farbe wie bei den neumodernen krankenwagen
hab aber gehört das sie nicht mehr angeboten wird
mfg

@dreamdeep. habe mal gelesen, das das neue am im vergleich zum ersten (zugverlegung oben und loch in der kettenstrebe) ca. 240 mehr wiegt. beide größe m und schwarz elox.
????


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @dreamdeep. habe mal gelesen, das das neue am im vergleich zum ersten (zugverlegung oben und loch in der kettenstrebe) ca. 240 mehr wiegt. beide größe m und schwarz elox.
> ????


Wie gesagt, mein AM in größe M, aktuelles Modell mit AFR Unterrohr und HS ISCG wiegt 3242g. Vielleicht hat KHUJAND seines ja gewogen und kann was zum Gewicht ohne AFR Unterrohr sagen.






Mein altes ohne AFR Unterrohr 3142g, allerdings mit Dämpferschrauben (ca. 40g), macht bereinigt also ca. 140g mehrgewicht, wovon noch das AFR Unterrohr abzuziehen ist.


----------



## bertrueger (21. April 2010)

mein AM 2010 wiegt 3139 mit Zuganschlägen und HS ISCG.
Ach ja, eloxiert Gr. M

Gruß Bert


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. April 2010)

3133 in M HS ISCG, Hauptrahmen gepulvert.


----------



## morphe72 (21. April 2010)

Schwarz elox, Größe L, ISCG und konischem Steuerrohr ohne Dämpfer/Befestigung 3150g. Mit RP23 Mod.2010 216/63mm und Dämpferbefestigungskit komplett 3490g


----------



## aka (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

kurze - und vermutlich saudumme - Frage(n):
Habe noch nie einen Dämpfer montiert, brauchte ich bisher auch nicht da ich kein Fully hatte. 
Habe einen Mounting Kit, dieser besteht ja aus Stahlachse + 2 passende Hülsen + Kunstoffscheiben (also in etwa so) fürs Dämpferende das an den Hebel kommt und 2 Alubuchsen die ans obere Ende zwischen die Bleche sollen.
Dämpfer ist ein neuer RS Monarch. 
1) habe festgestellt, daß die Achse und die Alubuchsen nicht ohne weiteres in die Dämpferaugen gehen. Ists  ok die Teile sachte mit dem Schaubstock reinzudrücken?
2) die Dämpferaugen sind innen mit einer roter Pampe beschichtet, konsistenz ist eher zwischen Wachs und Kunststoff, also nicht hart. Ist das gegen Korrosion und ists korrekt daß es das beim Einpressen vermackt/rausdrückt?
3) Mein Mounting Kit hat nur 2 Kunstoffscheiben, denke die kommen an der Hebelseite auf die Augen. Brauchts am oberen Ende, zwischen den Blechen keine Scheiben? Eventuell weil die Buchsen dort sich weniger drehen?

Gruß,
 Andi.

P.S.: sorry, Frage ist nun doch nicht ganz kurz.


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. April 2010)

Hallo aka,

Schraubstock ist ok, nimm halt Schutzbacken dazu (oder etwas Holz), dann vermackt es das neue Zeugs nicht gleich so.

Das mit der roten Pampe ist ok, wenn's da ein wenig rausschiebt.

Die Kunststoffscheiben kommen zwischen Dämpferauge und Distanzhülse. NICHT zwischen Umlenkhebel und Distanzhülse.

Das einzige, was sich da drehen darf, sind die Dämpferhülsen/-achsen im Dämpferauge (Gleitlager). Rahmenseitig muss alles starr sein, sonst arbeitet es die Achsen recht fix in das Alu vom Umlenkhebel und/oder Dämpferbefestigung.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (22. April 2010)

Das ging ja flott - Danke!
Zum Schluß: habe nur 2 Kunststoffscheiben, an welches Ende gehören die? Oder brauch' ich zwei weitere, damit beide Augen welche haben?

Edit: ich glaube ich blicks jetzt, Scheiben nur am Hebel verbauen.


----------



## chris_01 (23. April 2010)

Jaja, ich weiss. Wenn ich das gleich Frage gibts aufs Maul.
Aber trotzdem:
Wie kann ich 3 fach vorne zu 2 fach machen? Neue Trigger? Nicht mehr nach ganz oben oder unten schalten? Oder die Begrenzungsschrauben vom Umwerfer soweit nach innen drehen?

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2010)

Du musst alles neu kaufen!
-> Wolltest es ja nicht anders.
Einfach den Werfer begrenzen. Ende der Vorstellung.


----------



## chris_01 (23. April 2010)

ahaaaa.....ja und wie mach ich das?, ne, jetzt ernsthaft: was wäre eine empfehlenswerte Methode? Oder einfach gegen den Bash laufen lassen und fertig?


----------



## raschaa (23. April 2010)

mit den Begrenzungsschrauben...


----------



## c_w (23. April 2010)

Du drehst die entsprechende Begrenzungsschraube am Umwerfer soweit, dass man nicht mehr auf's grosse Blatt schalten kann. Das g eht ohne Probleme.
Neue Trigger brauchst du dann nicht, da du den Hebel dann automatisch nicht mehr so weit "umlegen" kannst. Kannst natuerlich trotzdem 2fach Trigger dran machen, wenn du's schoener findest...


----------



## dreamdeep (23. April 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig gerade einen Reset Steuersatz rumliegen und kann mir den Innendurchmesser des unteren Lagers messen?


----------



## aka (23. April 2010)

118-LP: ich messe 34,9mm, aber mein Messschieber ist nicht gut, daher denke ich das Lager hat 35mm.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. April 2010)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante-Emma (24. April 2010)

Hallo,

hab für mein AC neue Decals bekommen. Wie bekomme ich die alten nun am besten ab u. wie bekomme ich die neuen gleichmäßig drauf?

Danke


----------



## fuzzball (25. April 2010)

ist Kyptonite Green eine Pulverung oder Eloxierung???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. April 2010)

Pulverung, gibt es aber so weit ich weiß nicht mehr


----------



## frankweber (25. April 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab für mein AC neue Decals bekommen. Wie bekomme ich die alten nun am besten ab u. wie bekomme ich die neuen gleichmäßig drauf?
> 
> Danke


 

abfummeln, mit Bremsenreiniger Rahmen entfetten und dann die neuen Decals mit ner sauberen Kante vesehen, anzeichnen, aufkleben, föhnen und hält.

Eigentlich einfach aber Konzentrationssache, man sollte entspannt dabei sein.

Viel Spaß 

Frank


----------



## Tante-Emma (25. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> abfummeln, mit Bremsenreiniger Rahmen entfetten und dann die neuen Decals mit ner sauberen Kante vesehen, anzeichnen, aufkleben, föhnen und hält.
> 
> Eigentlich einfach aber Konzentrationssache, man sollte entspannt dabei sein.
> 
> ...



Danke!

Hatte nur ein wenig Bedenken so auf dem Eloxal herumzukratzen. Fange gleich mit dem Fummeln an.

Schönes Restwochenende noch.


----------



## abbath (25. April 2010)

Mit dem Fön warm machen, dann geht das Abfummeln leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_01 (25. April 2010)

Hi!
Nächste blöde Frage:
Ich hab hier noch eine Crankbrothers Joplin in 30.9.
Mein FR hat aber 31.6mm. Gibt es dafür einen Shim oder muss ich jetzt neukaufen?!
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## frankweber (25. April 2010)

gib sie mir, in mein AfR passt die oder bestell ein AFR passend zur Stütze


----------



## frankweber (25. April 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Hatte nur ein wenig Bedenken so auf dem Eloxal herumzukratzen. Fange gleich mit dem Fummeln an.
> 
> Schönes Restwochenende noch.


 

Kratztn nur mit Fingernägel, nicht mit Messer etc.


----------



## BOSTAD (26. April 2010)

Hi

hat das Helius AM ne Bikeparkfreigabe?


----------



## frankweber (26. April 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hat das Helius AM ne Bikeparkfreigabe?


 

ja 

anfänglich erst nein, dann nach kurzer Zeit doch ja


----------



## lakekeman (26. April 2010)

Helius AM Größe M oder L ?

Fahrer ist 185cm, Vorbau darf nicht länger als 45-50mm, Vorlieben: wendig, agil+verspieltes bike -> daher der Gedanke an M (Radstand).
Oder geht das mit der Länge des OR gar nich klar, um noch ordentliche Touren+ Uphilltauglichkeit zu haben (auch wichtig)?


----------



## flyingscot (26. April 2010)

Ich habe ein Helius AM in M und bin 1.80m groß. Das ist meiner Meinung nach die Obergrenze, wenn man noch Touren mit einigen Höhenmetern fahren will. Dabei habe ich  schon einen 75mm-Vorbau...

Daher mein Rat: L


----------



## BOSTAD (26. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> ja
> 
> anfänglich erst nein, dann nach kurzer Zeit doch ja



Danke, und ab nach Winterberg


----------



## flyingscot (26. April 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hat das Helius AM ne Bikeparkfreigabe?



Offiziell nein...


----------



## frankweber (26. April 2010)

Bevor ich was falsch verstanden haben sollte:
Frag mit der Rahmennummer bei Nicolai an, der Vincent etc sollten Dir Auskunft erteilen.
Aber selbst Kalle sagte neulich irgendwo: 
das Am ist das idealle eins für alles bike vom bikepark bis zum Touren........

Ist das nicht eine Legitimation?

......und überlegt mal, was Rainer 525 so alles mit dem Teil anstellt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (26. April 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Offiziell nein...



Doch das AM hat offiziell eine Parkfreigabe. 100%ig

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6108909&highlight=bikeparkfreigabe#post6108909
Post 117

zudem hatte Falco dass irgendwo mal erwähnt.


----------



## flyingscot (26. April 2010)

Also für mich ist eine Verweis auf ein Forumsbeitrag, das jemand bei Nicolai angerufen hat und eine Freigabe für den den Bikepark von jemand dort bekommen hat, keine offizielle Bikeparkfreigabe.

Ich habe nur irgendwie im Hinterkopf, das einer von Nicolai hier mal geschrieben hat, dass das AM keine uneingeschränkte Bikeparkfreigabe hat. Diese Aussage ist allerdings genau so "offiziell".

Aber von mir aus... im Bikepark nutze ich das AM bisher sowieso nicht. Und Rainer hat mindestens FR Kettenstreben...


----------



## softbiker (26. April 2010)

@flyingscott
Du bist mir hier schon öfter unangenehm aufgefallen.  So quasi ein ganz Genauer.
Nein. Du hast natürlich Recht. Im Bezug auf alles.
Da Rainer hat tatsächlich FR-Kettenstreben und das AM darf auch nicht uneingeschränkt im Park hergebügelt werden. Drops aus 3m ins Flat oder solche waghalsigen Sachen deckt die Garantie dann nicht mehr ab.
Aber ein bissl auf die DH-Strecke oder den northshore rocken ist schon drinne.


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Helius AM Größe M oder L ?
> 
> Fahrer ist 185cm, Vorbau darf nicht länger als 45-50mm, Vorlieben: wendig, agil+verspieltes bike -> daher der Gedanke an M (Radstand).
> Oder geht das mit der Länge des OR gar nich klar, um noch ordentliche Touren+ Uphilltauglichkeit zu haben (auch wichtig)?



bin 1,86 und fahre größe M. allerdings mit 75mm vorbau. 

probefahrt hilft ungemein


----------



## frankweber (26. April 2010)

Bleibt doch die Hoffnung, daß Vincent oder vllt sogar der Kalle himself eine Klärung hier im Forum anpinnt, dann wäre ja alles in Butter.

Vllt kann ja dann jemand auch im Wünschdirwas Thread ein SlopestyleAM einfordern, das hätte bestimmt einen Markt.


----------



## marco2 (26. April 2010)

Zur Bikeparkfreigabe sagte Falco mir damals: Bikepark ja, Drops bis 1 Meter.


----------



## BOSTAD (26. April 2010)

marco2 schrieb:


> Zur Bikeparkfreigabe sagte Falco mir damals: Bikepark ja, Drops bis 1 Meter.



Für alles was darüber hinausgeht bräuchte ich auch Eier in der Hose ... 
Also ich probiere das mal zu klären mit der Bitte um eine offizielle Stellungnahme im IBC.

Cheers


----------



## lakekeman (26. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bin 1,86 und fahre größe M. allerdings mit 75mm vorbau.
> 
> probefahrt hilft ungemein



Probefahrt ist geplant, aber vorher ein bischen umhören kann ja nicht schaden 
Wie ist das M denn so bei deiner Größe? Einschränkungen?


----------



## dreamdeep (26. April 2010)

Ich fahre auch M bei 180cm mit 50mm Vorbau. Im Endeffekt liegst Du mit Deinen 184cm zwischen M und L. Wenn Dein Fokus auf "wendig, agil+verspieltes bike" würde ich eher zur Grüße M tendieren.
Aber ohne beide vorher Probe zu fahren, würde ich mich da nicht entscheiden wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Probefahrt ist geplant, aber vorher ein bischen umhören kann ja nicht schaden
> Wie ist das M denn so bei deiner Größe? Einschränkungen?




mein dealter behauptet steif und fest, dass der dämpfer nur "falschrum" reinpasst. richtig glauben tu ichs ihm ehrlich gesagt nicht, hab aber keine lust, das teil umzuhängen^^

allerdings ist bei mir eine 400er stütze von nöten. 

ansonsten keine einschränkungen


----------



## vinc (26. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir mal grad die Zeit genommen die Einsatzbereiche genau zu definieren. 
Hier der Link der Allen NICOLAI Nutzern und die die es werden wollen, weiterhelfen sollte!

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tTQY9ivxqYgPPz73q2X5HXg&hl=de

Viel Spaß damit 

Viele Grüße 

Vincent


----------



## pratt (26. April 2010)

Der Link funktioniert nicht:
http://https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tTQY9ivxqYgPPz73q2X5HXg&hl=de[/url]


----------



## dreamdeep (26. April 2010)

Hier

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tTQY9ivxqYgPPz73q2X5HXg&hl=de


----------



## flyingscot (26. April 2010)

Irgendwie muss ich bei der Angabe "1m-Drop" schmunzeln: die Bike hat das mal als Belastungsgrenze von All Mountainbikes angegeben, sauber gesprungen auch ins Flat. Und jeder weiss hier wohl wie windig handelsübliche Allmountain-Rahmen im Vergleich zu einem Helius AM aussehen...


----------



## softbiker (26. April 2010)

Also das bei ROAD ein Strichlein steht finde ich ja schon amüsant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (26. April 2010)

Ich find' vor allem die 2 Strichlein bei Helius RC / Road sehr scharf. Mit'm Helius AC kann ich also nach ermessen auf der Straße fahren, mit dem RC erlicht aber die Garantie, wenn ich das mache? ^^


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2010)

jo, mit dem AFR darf man auch nur den berg runterbügeln und nicht hoch, so wie es da steht^^


----------



## luk! (26. April 2010)

Aber ganz ehrlich, sagt die Tabelle bezüglich des AM soviel mehr aus, als man vorher wusste? Gemäßigter Bikepark-Einsatz ja, falls mehr, lieber nochmal individuell nachfragen.  

Bei Fahrkönnen von Kartoffelsack bis perfekt und Fahrergewichten von etwa 50-130kg eine allgemeingültige Garantieaussage zu verfassen halte ich sowohl für unmöglich als auch für wenig sinnvoll.

Mal abgesehen davon bezweifle ich stark, dass ein sauber geshapter Sprung im Bikepark das Material mehr belastet als ein Drop ohne wirkliche Landung in freier Natur, nur weil er im Bikepark liegt, aber das nur nebenbei

Was ich interessant finde, ist, dass das AC eine Bikepark-Freigabe hat. Das klingt nach einer superextraultraleicht-Freerider Möglichkeit 

In der Tabelle sollten aber seitens Nicolai noch ein paar Striche durch Nullen ersetzt werden; dass man bei einem 5,7kg-Rahmen bei einer Straßenfahrt die Garantie verlieren soll, verwirrt etwas


----------



## softbiker (26. April 2010)

Ich wette Vinc sitzt schon mit soo nem Hals vor der Kiste 

Undankbares Fußvolk, da versucht man den Usern eine Freude zu machen und erntet nur Hohn und Spot


----------



## BOSTAD (26. April 2010)

Ich sag danke Vinc für die schnelle Antwort..


----------



## luk! (26. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich wette Vinc sitzt schon mit soo nem Hals vor der Kiste
> 
> Undankbares Fußvolk, da versucht man den Usern eine Freude zu machen und erntet nur Hohn und Spot


Wieso, er hat uns doch ausdrücklich


vinc schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit


gewünscht


----------



## dreamdeep (26. April 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, sagt die Tabelle bezüglich des AM soviel mehr aus, als man vorher wusste?


Ne, nicht wirklich. Aber es ging doch auch nur darum, was offizielles zu haben, damit die Diskussion Bikeparkfreigabe etc. nicht immer wieder von vorne losgeht. Also somit eine gute Sache die Liste.


----------



## fuzzball (26. April 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Pulverung, gibt es aber so weit ich weiß nicht mehr



danke,
schade die Farbe sah klasse aus


----------



## softbiker (27. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> danke,
> schade die Farbe sah klasse aus



Ich weis jetz nicht ob Sie der JÜ von Alutech noch pinselt. Dort hieß Sie granny-dormant-green.

Aber Dormant-Farben dürfen soweit ich informiert bin in Deutschland nicht mehr verarbeitet werden.


----------



## vinc (27. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

vielen Dank für eure ausführliche und konstruktive Kritik. 
Wie ihr euch schon denken könnt, ist das Format der Tabelle extra so gewählt das es dynamisch wachsen kann, bzw. veränderbar ist. 


Ride on 


Vinc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (27. April 2010)

ist echt keine einfache Enscheidung,wenn mal nicht schwarz nimmt 





einfach pornös


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2010)

weiss einer ausem kopp,- wie viel puste in so ein fox-dhx 5.0 air reinkommt,- bei 88kg. Fahrergewicht ?


----------



## Aerocell (27. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen gebrauchten Nicolai Helius FR gekauft inkl. Orginalrechnung (Datum Mai.2008) 
Wie kann ich die 5 Jahres Garantie beantragen?


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. April 2010)

Du musst nichts , wenn was passiert gibste denen die Rahmennummer und die werden dann schon in Erfahrung bringen können ob du noch Garantie hast.


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2010)

Aerocell schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe einen gebrauchten Nicolai Helius FR gekauft inkl. Orginalrechnung (Datum Mai.2008)
> Wie kann ich die 5 Jahres Garantie beantragen?



Glückwunsch zum Nicolai, und noch für die 3 Jahre Garantie die du noch hast 

Mach ma ein Bild, wehe das Bild ist schlecht


----------



## Snap4x (2. Mai 2010)

Hey, ich hab mein Dämpfer jetzt andersrum eingebaut und plötzlich kommt immer so ein schmatzendes/luftziehendes Geräusch wenn ich ausfeder. Please Help!


----------



## c_w (2. Mai 2010)

Wie rum denn nu?
Vll ist zu wenig Öl drin, was vorher nicht aufgefallen ist, da es "an die richtigen Stellen geflossen ist"?


----------



## stuk (2. Mai 2010)

was fürn dämpfer denn?
vielleicht ist jetzt auch alles richtig und muss sich erstmal verteilen und schmieren....


----------



## Snap4x (2. Mai 2010)

Das wäre der Roco WC von 09.
Also der Ausgleichsbehälter ist jetzt unten. Vorher war der immer oben. also sozusagen anstatt *P* so rum *d* halt nur Waagerecht. (Jetzt nur noch bildlich vrostellen)

Also:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (2. Mai 2010)

aha und sorry: denn jetzt kommt es noch auf den rahmen an.
gehts um ein nicolai? da hier ja das nicolaiforum ist und deine zeichnung nach was anderem aussieht...
generel würde ich aber nach möglichkeit die seite mit dem ausgleichbehälter am rahmen und die andere an der wippe/umlenkhebel montieren. wenn das öl im stillstand noch an den dichtungen zur kolbenstange stehen bleibt, werden diese so geschmeidig gehalten.


----------



## Paramedicus (2. Mai 2010)

Tach auch! Ich hätt mal ne frage. Allerdings ni ganz so kurz 
Ich hatte bisher ein giant vt und habe mir jetzt ein cube ams 125 the one geholt. Naja..... Jedenfalls is das cube mit ner top austattung gesegnet,xtr,fox,dt swiss und syntace kram. Mir sind die 125mm federweg aber fast zu wenig,bzw nich so downhill geeignet.Und ausserdem halt cube. Ich will jetzt nen nicolai rahmen haben,weiß aber nich welchen. Ein helius,das is klar. Aber ob nun am,cc oder ac weiß ich nich so. Es soll für touren geeignet sein,uphilltauglich ebenso und runterzu eben auch mit bissl reserven. Bitte um mal hilfe von den nicolai profis! Bin 193/80kg. Denke also ne L is richtig. Das vt war xl und zu lang und unhandlich.Also,was denkt ihr? 
Vielen dank,der Doc.


----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2010)

dann bietet sich das helius AC oder AM an. 
hat das ams ne 150er fox drin? die könntest du evtl (wenn noch genug schaft da ist) im AC weiterfahren. fürs am ist meiner meinung nach aber eine 160er gabel besser geeignet


----------



## Paramedicus (2. Mai 2010)

@ acid.....  Ja,zwischen den beiden schwank ich eben auch.160 is echt bissl viel. Deswegen dacht ich auch das dass am mit dem riesen federweg hinten doch bissl zu wenig tourentauglich ist. Die gabel is 140/130/120. Ich will mir keine neue gabel holen müssen. Ich denk das da noch genug da ist. Oder haben die sehr lange steuerrohre?


----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2010)

naja, das AC ist für 150mm optimiert, das AM für 160+mm 

ob der schaft lang genug ist, kann ich dir nun beim besten willen nicht verraten 
bedenke aber, dass kein semi-integrierter steuersatz wie beim cube verbaut wird, sondern ein ahead-steuersatz. 

btw, mein AM ist für touren optimal geeignet. kommt halt auf deine touren an


----------



## Paramedicus (2. Mai 2010)

Ich werd mal sehen und die gabel mal ausbauen. Wie lange haben die bei neubestellung eig lieferzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2010)

lange  -> KLICK

es sei denn, dein händler hat was auf lager, bzw vorgeordert


----------



## Paramedicus (2. Mai 2010)

Das geht ja. Muss ich zum händler oder kann ich direkt bei denen bestellen? Hier in der nähe gibt es keinen händler


----------



## marco2 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo
bei meiner Race Face Atlas Am Kurbel hat der Vorbesitzer dummerweise die Aufnahmen für das kleine Kettenblatt ein paar MM runtergefeilt, um eine Kettenführung montieren zu können. Aber, es hat noch genug Gewinde. Jetzt werde ich die Aufnahmen erst mal planfräsen und dann passende Unterlegscheiben drehen.
Was ich jetzt noch wissen müsste ist die eigentliche Höhe der vier Aufnahmen, sprich der Abstand zur Aufnahme zum mittleren Kettenblatt. Das sollte ja bei allen gängigen Kurbeln gleich sein, oder? Also, wenn einer von euch Info hat, oder mal mit dem Messschieber nachmessen könnte, dann wär das echt hilfreich.

Dank euch schon mal,
Marco


----------



## nicolai.fan (2. Mai 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Das geht ja. Muss ich zum händler oder kann ich direkt bei denen bestellen? Hier in der nähe gibt es keinen händler



Woher kommst Du ?


----------



## Paramedicus (2. Mai 2010)

Aus dresden. Nächster händler wär,glaub ich,berlin. Ich würds auch direkt bei N bestellen wenns ginge?


----------



## nicolai.fan (2. Mai 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Aus dresden. Nächster händler wär,glaub ich,berlin. Ich würds auch direkt bei N bestellen wenns ginge?



ich bin auch 193 Beinlänge 91cm fahre beim FR, AC, Nucleon TRF und ION Gr. L und beim RC XL


----------



## hands diamond (5. Mai 2010)

schnelle frage: welchen durchmesser brauche ich für die sattelklemme beim helius am größe m (31,6 sitzrohr)?


----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2010)

34,9


----------



## hands diamond (5. Mai 2010)

danke!


----------



## nox_ (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

da ich mich mit Laufrädern nicht besonders auskenne, muss ich euch mal kurz belästigen:

Ich wollte mein AFR fit für den Bikepark machen, da hab ich leider feststellen müssen, dass eine Speiche im Hinterrad verbogen ist.

Mir dürfte mal ein Ast dazwischen gekommen sein.

Spannung ist noch drauf, aber leider dürfe die Felge (ZTR Flow) selber auch beschädigt worden sein. Wie man auf dem Bild erkennt, hats das Alu um den Nippel leicht 'herausgezogen'.

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage: Was tun?
Mit dem leichten Schaden weiterfahren?
Die eine Speiche tauschen (lassen)?
Komplett neues Laufrad(oh nein)?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (7. Mai 2010)

hmmm, nicht schön....

ich würde felge und natürlich die speiche erneuern 
oder du wartest bis es endgültig kaputt geht und erneuerst dann, nur dumm wenn das bei einem bikepark besuch passiert....


----------



## acid-driver (7. Mai 2010)

frag doch mal den user felixthewolf, was er von der sache hält. 

wenn einer ahnung vom laufradbau hat, dann er


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Mai 2010)

Neue Felge und Speiche. Und schau vor allem mal in die Felge, ob sich innen Risse gebildet haben.


----------



## blubb86 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo! 

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe! ich fahre ein Nicolai ufo st bei dem ich die feder wechseln muss...derzeit ist eine 450 x 2.5 drin...ich hatte mir vor einiger zeit eine größere gekauft ( 550 x 3.75 ) nur leider weiß ich nicht so richtig wie ich die darein baun soll bzw. ob sie vielleicht nicht doch zugroß sein könnte?! ich hoffe das diese beschreibung reicht um ein paar hilfreiche antworten zubekommen !


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Mai 2010)

welche Einbaulänge hat denn dein Dämpfer!ne 3.75er feder ist dochh für nen 240er Dämpfer wenn ich mich nicht irre!du brauchst ja  wenn dann wieder die gleiche Länge!also zb 550x2,5


----------



## blubb86 (7. Mai 2010)

also der dampfer ist ein fox 5.0 DHX ich hoffe das hilft erstmal und das mit der feder..ich hatte eigentlich gefragt ob diese passt (Händler) meinte das wäre dann kein problem !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2010)

im UFO-ST hast Du eine Einbaulänge von 222mm mit 70mm Hub, also gehen nur Federn mit 2,75 x z.B. 450, 500, 550, 600 usw.


----------



## blubb86 (7. Mai 2010)

he danke für die schnellen antworten ! hab gerade nochmal die feder raus geholt ist eine 3.25 müsste also dann passen?! und eine frage hätte ich noch warum drehn machne fahrer den dämfer um ???


----------



## Simbl (8. Mai 2010)

Wenns nicht passt: Hab ab nächste Woche eine 2,75x550 übrig. Mags lieber weicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Mai 2010)

Ist das Helius Fr 09 für Doppelbrücken zugelassen?


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Mai 2010)

bin mir nicht sicher aber: wenn die bauhöhe der gabel passt... dann passts doch.


----------



## frankweber (8. Mai 2010)

Acros Mamba is doch a weng kurz und die meisten anderen sind zu lang


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Mai 2010)

nee ne Mamba will ich nicht
Ich war am überlegen ne Boxxer reinzubaun weil ich mit der Luft Totem nicht wirklich zufrieden bin!besonders wenns Kalt war wusste sie nicht zu überzeugen!Und die Totem Coil is mir neu zu teuer und ich will auch keine Weiße Gabel am Rad haben!Die Boxxer bekommt man neu ja schon recht günstig!ich glaube mal vom Kuhjand gelesen zu haben das die Boxxer die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie die Totem hat!Optisch würd mir das gut gefallen aber obs technisch Sinn macht weis ich nicht!


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Mai 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Ist das Helius Fr 09 für Doppelbrücken zugelassen?



Ja, ich habe nachgefragt. Ich habe selber einige Wochen die 2010er Dorado gefahren.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Mai 2010)

ja sehr geil!
das wollt ich hören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (9. Mai 2010)

Welchen Maulschlüssel brauch ich für die Hinterradsteckachse beim Helius AM?
Hab mein Rad grad schön verpackt und komm nciht mehr ran ums zu testen :-/

Ist 17mm korrekt?


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Mai 2010)

Da ich nicht annehme, dass sie in mein AFR eine andere Achse gesteckt haben:
Jep, 17er Maulschlüssel.
Oder 6er Inbus.

Gute Reise


----------



## Mythilos (9. Mai 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Da ich nicht annehme, dass sie in mein AFR eine andere Achse gesteckt haben:
> Jep, 17er Maulschlüssel.
> Oder 6er Inbus.
> 
> Gute Reise



perfekt, danke, dann paßt ja alles!


----------



## Jackass1987 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Helius RC und zur Zeit mit einem Nobby Nic 2,1 hinten. Nun würde ich gerne auf einen Nobby Nic 2,25 wechseln. Der Hinterbau des RC sieht aber ganz schön eng aus. Ich habe zur Zeit ca. 8mm Freiheit auf jeder Seite. Mit dem 2,25 wären es vielleicht noch 5mm auf jeder Seite. Die Frage ist nur ob das ausreichend ist, weil sich ja auch mal Schlamm im Reifen verfängt. 

Reichen 5mm Freiheit auf jeder Seite ?

MfG Erik !


----------



## chris_01 (10. Mai 2010)

Was zum Geier ist hier denn schon wieder falsch?! Das kann doch im Leben nicht richtig sein, oder?

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## acmatze (11. Mai 2010)

Kann mir evtl. einer von Euch sagen, ob es möglich ist an meinem helius fr 08 die schwarzen Lagerdeckel gegen die schönen rot eloxierten zu tauschen und was mich das in etwa kosten würde? 
Hab schon ne email an N geschickt, bekomme aber leider keine Antwort...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Mai 2010)

hätt ich das ma gewusst!hab grad erst meine vertickt!kosten so um die 70 euro,Tausch ist problemlos möglich!haben beir vom 2001er DH bis zum 09er FR gepasst!


----------



## acmatze (11. Mai 2010)

super, vielen dank
also falls jemand noch rote Lagerdeckel hat und die loswerden bzw. gegen schwarze tauschen möchte, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Fiveages (12. Mai 2010)

Wie der Thread schon sagt....kurze Frage:

Montiere gerade meinen neuen Herrn Ion. Hab dafür nen Reset Steuersatz besorgt und irgendwie erscheint mir nach Einbau genau dessen etwas komisch. Die obere Lagerschale sitzt super und ging problemblos rein...nur wenn ich die obere Abdeckung auf den Steuersatz auflege entsteht zwischen Lagerschale und diesem Deckel ein Spalt von etwas 1 bis 2 Millimetern so dass Schmutz eindringen könnte...da kann doch was nicht stimmen, oder? Kann ja wohl nicht üblich sein?

Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden....tausend Dank schonmal im Voraus!!


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2010)

so ca. n 1mm is normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fiveages (12. Mai 2010)

merci gut zu wissen!!


----------



## raschaa (12. Mai 2010)

ist ja eigentlich auch nur zur "zierde", kannste genau so gut weglassen ^^
früher gabs den steuersatz ohne und man musste sich den deckel ggfs. extra bestellen...


----------



## blubb86 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute !

habe wieder mal ein neues Problem und zwar wollte ich vorhin an meinem UFO ST die Feder wechseln ging auch soweit ganz gut aber nur zu meinen Problem..die Buchsen sind im weg wie bekomme ich die am besten ab und brauch ich dann kom. neue Buchsen?!! oder gibt da ein anderen Trick


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2010)

mit sanfter Gewalt kannste die Buchsen rausklopfen, aber nur mit nen Gummi oder Plaste Hammer.


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Mai 2010)

Macht es Sinn sich ein AFR zu kaufen wenn man ein AM hat ?? Ich hätte so gerne eins


----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2010)

klar


----------



## WODAN (14. Mai 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn sich ein AFR zu kaufen wenn man ein AM hat ?? Ich hätte so gerne eins



Es muß nicht immer Sinn machen ein neues Nicolai zu kaufen


----------



## frankweber (14. Mai 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn sich ein AFR zu kaufen wenn man ein AM hat ?? Ich hätte so gerne eins


 

Auf jeden Fall macht das megaSinn( aber mit ner guten Sattelstütze dann)

Gruß FRank


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall macht das megaSinn( aber mit ner guten Sattelstütze dann)
> 
> Gruß FRank



  hier wird mir zuviel gezwinkert... ich meins ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (14. Mai 2010)

bräucht mal paar infos von den zughaltern, gibts die im set (wenn ja was is da alles dabei)? was brauch ich um die halter nachzurüsten?


----------



## c_w (18. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr mein CC ja recht AM-lastig, und ich merk immer wieder, dass im Vergleich zu vorne die Traktion auf dem Hinterrad sehr mau ist. Verschiedene Druecke und Reifen hab ich schon durch, liegt meiner Meinung daran, dass ich vorne den deutlich breiteren Schlappen fahre. Hinten gibt das CC ja nicht viel her.
Man kann fuer's CC doch den "FR Hinterbau" ordern... das ist dann aber quasi ein CC Hinterbau, nur mit den Materialien des FRs? Also nur stabiler (im Sinne von Freigabe fuer groessere Bremsscheiben und so), aber nicht breiter, denk ich mal? Ist ja wsl technisch gar nicht machbar, da was mit mehr Reifenbreite hinzubekommen... (Sorry, dass die Frage jetzt doch was laenger geworden ist. Lange Antwort ist also auch ok ;-) )


----------



## frankweber (18. Mai 2010)

Der FR ist wesentlich massiver, die Kettenstrebe ist doppelt so hoch, denke das Gewicht ist auch hÃ¶her.

Siehe Foto:FR , rechts AC






Verkauf den Rahmen und hol Dir ein AC oder AM, denn das NachrÃ¼sten kostet sicher so um die 400/450â¬ und ein neuer Rahmen so um die 1850, wenn Du dann Deinen noch fÃ¼r nen guten Kurs wegbrinst hast Du ne geslopterer Geometrie, mehr Federweg, mehr FahrspaÃ etc. 

Die AM AC haben Platz fÃ¼r fette Reifen und trotzdem noch wenig Gewicht.
Das CC mit FR STrebe ist sicher schwerer als ein AM Rahmen, in dem Du immerhin 160 / 170 FW generierst.

Oder behalt das CC und mach ne Rennkarre draus und bau Dir noch eins auf ( duck und weg)

GruÃ Frank


----------



## c_w (18. Mai 2010)

Ja, hier gehts doch nicht nur um ein Stueck Alu, hier gehts um ein liebgewonnenes Stueck Schweisspr0n. (Ausserdem liebaeugel ich eh schon mit nem AM, aber doch nicht als Ersatz, sondern als Erweiterung des Fuhrparks *g*)

Die Frage ist aber immernoch unbeantwortet, kann man den wesentlich breiteren FR Hinterbau an ein CC kloppen oder nicht... mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob's Sinn macht.


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube bisher kam noch keiner auf die Idee, du solltest ggf. bei N nachfragen.

Ich weiss leider auch keine Antwort.


----------



## frankweber (18. Mai 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Ja, hier gehts doch nicht nur um ein Stueck Alu, hier gehts um ein liebgewonnenes Stueck Schweisspr0n. (Ausserdem liebaeugel ich eh schon mit nem AM, aber doch nicht als Ersatz, sondern als Erweiterung des Fuhrparks *g*)
> 
> Die Frage ist aber immernoch unbeantwortet, kann man den wesentlich breiteren FR Hinterbau an ein CC kloppen oder nicht... mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob's Sinn macht.


 

Es gibt Das hier auch bei irgendjemandem im Forum; machbar ist das 
ich würde aber fragen, ob der Hinterbau vom AC/ AM passt, das sieht besser aus, wie die fetten Kettenstreben zum filigranen Rahmen und hat die Freigabe und Freigägngikeit für dicke Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (18. Mai 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich glaube bisher kam noch keiner auf die Idee, du solltest ggf. bei N nachfragen.
> 
> Ich weiss leider auch keine Antwort.


 
AFr bestellt???


----------



## stuk (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo CW,

fahren ja fast einen identischen Aufbau und haben einen ähnlichen Einsatz.
Das mit der Traktion auf dem Hinterrad glaube ich liegt an der zu langen Gabel fürs 2006er CC. War ja damals nur bis 130 freigegeben und wir fahren was zwischen 140-150.
Bergab ist natürlich durch den Lenkwinkel klasse aber wenns kurvig wird dann wirds hinten komisch. Fahre ich meine Talas auf 120 runter dann ist es vorne schlechter aber hinten klappt es besser. Dickere Reifen würden hier nicht helfen, aber wenn Du drüber nachdenkst könntest Du mal bei N nachfragen ob eine AM/AC Kettenstrebe passen und reichen würde.
Denke aber auch, daß sich das nicht lohnt.
mfg

ps. Ausserdem sackt der DT oder auch andere Luftis für mich zu schnell ein und verhindern so ne gute Führung.
edit: mit meinem 200/57 Stahldämpfer ist das deutlich besser, bleibt aktiv und weiter oben im Federweg stehen.

ps2. in 5 Wochen habe ich ein anderes Rad


----------



## frankweber (18. Mai 2010)

Hi cw 

hab mir mal Deine Bilder angesehen nachdem stuk das mit dem FW geschrieben hatte.

Klare Sache, daß der Hinterbau das nicht schafft, da müsstestDu mit 5 bis max 10 % Sag fahren, damit der bei der Kraft, die Du einleitest nicht wegsackt.

Die 150 Revelation ist echt zu lang - fahr mal auf der Mitte bei 130 und beurteile mal den Hinterbau, dann schneidet der besser ab.

Glaube nicht, daß Dein Problem durch den massiveren Hinterbau gelöst ist zumal der Dämpfer noch zum wegsacken neigt im CC würde ich keine´n DT empfehlen ausser vllt für sehr leichte Fahrer und steilen Lenkwinkel.

Mein CC Travel fuhr sich am Besten mit einem DHX 5 air, aber auch bei 120 er Gabel war der DT in meinem nix.


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> AFr bestellt???




Ne noch nicht, aber ich hole mir gerade Angebote rein. Bestelle mir ein Komplettrad.


----------



## stuk (18. Mai 2010)

dann aber doch mit 200er gabel oder?
ist es sonst mit 180er nicht zu nahe an deinem AM?
mfg


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Mai 2010)

Jo Ich denke da an eine kompromisslosen Freerider. Also 200mm evtl. mit ner Boxxer.

Das ist auch mein Gedanke gewesen. Zu nah am AM mit 180mm, verkaufe ich also mein liebstes AM?
Ganz klar nein, es liegt mir viel sehr am Herzen. Also muss das andere Bike ein bisschen krasser sein  Nur bergauf wirds eine gemeine Nummer, wenn die blöden Busfahrer am Feldberg einen nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## wildbiker (20. Mai 2010)

Kann man den Rahmen komplett in Gold-Elox bekommen?
Wenn ja, was kostet sowas?


----------



## guru39 (20. Mai 2010)

400, aber nur für´s elox, wenn du es brauchst


----------



## wildbiker (21. Mai 2010)

Naja, fahr z.Z. nen pornogoldenes Hardtail, daher wollte ich wieder was goldenes haben.

Gibts Lack der golden aussieht und keinen Aufpreis kostet?


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. Mai 2010)

RAL 1036 - Perlgold. Falls es nicht zum Nicolai Standard Pulversortiment gehört, kostet es nur einen minimalen Aufpreis (k.A. - einfach anfragen). Auf alle Fälle günstiger wie eloxieren.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (21. Mai 2010)

Ah, ok, danke erstmal...


----------



## iceage2000 (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir ein AM bestellen und hatte heute die Möglichkeit ein AM von einem Bekannten in Größe L zu fahren. Bin 181-182 cm lang und habe Schrittlänge 85-86. Sattelstütze war eine 40 cm Syntace P6. Vorbau Syntace Superforce 75mm. Musste den Sattel schon komplett nach vorne schieben und konnte trotzdem nicht auf der geamten Sattelfläche sitzen weil ich nicht bis hinten gekommen bin. Sattelstütze musste ich für Tour schon bis zur Hälfte reinschieben und um die Erde mit den Zehenspitzen zu berühren, musste ich die Sattelstütze auf 4 cm rein schieben. Kann mir einer erklären ob das normal so ist oder wie ich glaube, der Rahmen kleiner sein muss. 

Danke @ all.


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte mir ein AM bestellen und hatte heute die Möglichkeit ein AM von einem Bekannten in Größe L zu fahren. Bin 181-182 cm lang und habe Schrittlänge 85-86. Sattelstütze war eine 40 cm Syntace P6. Vorbau Syntace Superforce 75mm. Musste den Sattel schon komplett nach vorne schieben und konnte trotzdem nicht auf der geamten Sattelfläche sitzen weil ich nicht bis hinten gekommen bin. Sattelstütze musste ich für Tour schon bis zur Hälfte reinschieben und um die Erde mit den Zehenspitzen zu berühren, musste ich die Sattelstütze auf 4 cm rein schieben. Kann mir einer erklären ob das normal so ist oder wie ich glaube, der Rahmen kleiner sein muss.
> 
> ...



Du brauchst nen kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## iceage2000 (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,

mit der Vorbaulänge hab ich mich eigentlich ganz wohl gefühlt. Habe auch einen kürzeren probiert Easton Havoc 50mm, war vom Handling nicht mein Ding. Muss ich immer die Sattelstütze fast komplett runterdrücken, um die Erde zu erreichen? Sitzrohr kommt mir da zu lang vor. Kam mir auch alles etwas unbeweglich vor.


----------



## pratt (23. Mai 2010)

Mein AM hat jetzt gute 2000 km gefahren. Bei trockenem Wetter habe ich ein sehr lautes knarr Geräusch (Quietschen) in den Lagern.
Spiel haben die Lager nicht. Es sind auch eindeutig die Lager, da es genau so quietscht wenn ich im stehenden ohne zu treten fahre.
Was mache ich da am besten?


----------



## c_w (23. Mai 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte mir ein AM bestellen und hatte heute die Möglichkeit ein AM von einem Bekannten in Größe L zu fahren. Bin 181-182 cm lang und habe Schrittlänge 85-86. Sattelstütze war eine 40 cm Syntace P6. Vorbau Syntace Superforce 75mm. Musste den Sattel schon komplett nach vorne schieben und konnte trotzdem nicht auf der geamten Sattelfläche sitzen weil ich nicht bis hinten gekommen bin. Sattelstütze musste ich für Tour schon bis zur Hälfte reinschieben und um die Erde mit den Zehenspitzen zu berühren, musste ich die Sattelstütze auf 4 cm rein schieben. Kann mir einer erklären ob das normal so ist oder wie ich glaube, der Rahmen kleiner sein muss.
> 
> Danke @ all.



Ich denke, das du mit nem Rahmen in M besser bedient wärst. Ich fahr beim CC bei 179 cm nen M Rahmen... und würd' eher nen etwas kleineren nehmen als nen größeren.
Und ggf. übers S Sattelrohr nachdenken...


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Mai 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären ob das normal so ist oder wie ich glaube, der Rahmen kleiner sein muss.



Der Rahmen ist zu groß, nimm M. Fahre bei 180/84cm auch einen M Rahmen. L wäre mir ebenfalls viel zu groß.


----------



## c_w (23. Mai 2010)

pratt schrieb:


> Mein AM hat jetzt gute 2000 km gefahren. Bei trockenem Wetter habe ich ein sehr lautes knarr Geräusch (Quietschen) in den Lagern.
> Spiel haben die Lager nicht. Es sind auch eindeutig die Lager, da es genau so quietscht wenn ich im stehenden ohne zu treten fahre.
> Was mache ich da am besten?



Das klingt etwas nach den Lagern an der Schwinge... die knarren bei mir auch regelmässig. Dämpfer ausbauen, Vorspanndeckel an der Schwinge abnehmen, Schwinge demontieren... alles sauber machen und mit ner guten Fuhre Fett wieder montieren, austretendes Fett abwischen. Danach knarzt es bei mir nicht mehr. Muss man leider recht regelmässig machen...
Die Lager selber machen bei mir überhaupt keine Probleme...


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Mai 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mit der Vorbaulänge hab ich mich eigentlich ganz wohl gefühlt. Habe auch einen kürzeren probiert Easton Havoc 50mm, war vom Handling nicht mein Ding. Muss ich immer die Sattelstütze fast komplett runterdrücken, um die Erde zu erreichen? Sitzrohr kommt mir da zu lang vor. Kam mir auch alles etwas unbeweglich vor.




Ich 1,8m --> M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (23. Mai 2010)

Andere Frage: Hat eigentlich sonst wer außer mir Probleme mit der Verlegung des Umwerferzugs unter dem Oberrohr?
Mein Zug wird beim Einfedern dort immer stark gebogen. Gestern isses dann passiert... die Zughülle ist längs "aufgeplatzt". Konnte ich dann unterwegs kurzfristig mit Kabelbindern wieder zusammenbasteln, aber... optimal ist das nicht. Also die Tatsache, dass der Zug dort so bearbeitet wird.
Alternative... unterm Tretlager ist mir auch suspekt? Aber andere Möglichkeiten hat man ja eigentlich nicht...


----------



## stuk (23. Mai 2010)

hallo cw.

verstehe ich nicht, beim Umwerferzug bewegt sich doch nix beim einfedern. Der Schaltzug und die Bremsleitung bewegen sich schon grenzwertig bei unserer Verlegung über die Sitzstreben aber der Umwerferzug ist doch fix. Oder zieht bei Dir vielleicht der Schaltwerkzug bzw. der Bremsschlauch den Umwerferzug mit? dann diese weiter aussen vom Umwerferzug langlaufen lassen
mfg


----------



## iceage2000 (23. Mai 2010)

@ all

Danke für die Empfehlungen. Denke auch aufgrund des besseren Handlings und mehr Agilität im Gelände, werde ich wohl einen M Rahmen nehmen.

Gruss

Ulli


----------



## c_w (23. Mai 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hallo cw.
> 
> verstehe ich nicht, beim Umwerferzug bewegt sich doch nix beim einfedern. Der Schaltzug und die Bremsleitung bewegen sich schon grenzwertig bei unserer Verlegung über die Sitzstreben aber der Umwerferzug ist doch fix. Oder zieht bei Dir vielleicht der Schaltwerkzug bzw. der Bremsschlauch den Umwerferzug mit? dann diese weiter aussen vom Umwerferzug langlaufen lassen
> mfg



Ach, sorry, ich war irgendwie noch nicht richtig wach ;-)
Schaltwerk! Nix Umwerfer... ;-)


----------



## stuk (23. Mai 2010)

ja dann....
wie gesagt ist schon grenzwertig mit den zügen auf der sitzstrebe. seit dem ich sram fahre und den zug mit breiten clips und nicht mehr mit kabelbinder fixiert habe funktioniert das ein wenig besser. was mich immer noch stört ist das sich da beim extremen einfedern ne schlinge bildet die sich schon einmal mit meinen knieprotector verfangen hat.
habe aber aufgegeben nach ner Lösung zu suchen......


----------



## flyingscot (23. Mai 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Muss ich immer die Sattelstütze fast komplett runterdrücken, um die Erde zu erreichen? Sitzrohr kommt mir da zu lang vor. Kam mir auch alles etwas unbeweglich vor.



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht...  das Sitzrohr ist bei L 49cm und beim M Rahmen 46cm lang. Ob man man mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommt, ist fast unabhängig von der Rahmengröße...

Wenn ich mit versenktem Sattel fahre, stelle ich den Sattel meist nicht auf die tiefstmögliche Stellung, weder beim Helius AM noch bei meine Big Bike, etwas Abstützung/Rückmeldung des Sattels am Bein finde ich im Downhill recht wichtig...

Wenn der Sattel oben ist, also Uphillposition, komme ich mit dem Fuß gar nicht mehr auf den Boden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceage2000 (23. Mai 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht...  das Sitzrohr ist bei L 49cm und beim M Rahmen 46cm lang. Ob man man mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommt, ist fast unabhängig von der Rahmengröße...
> 
> Wenn ich mit versenktem Sattel fahre, stelle ich den Sattel meist nicht auf die tiefstmögliche Stellung, weder beim Helius AM noch bei meine Big Bike, etwas Abstützung/Rückmeldung des Sattels am Bein finde ich im Downhill recht wichtig...
> 
> Wenn der Sattel oben ist, also Uphillposition, komme ich mit dem Fuß gar nicht mehr auf den Boden...



46 zu 49 cm macht für dich keinen Unterschied? Schon klar. Für mich macht die Empfehlung sich über ein eher noch kürzeres Sitzrohr Gedanken zu machen, durchaus Sinn. Wenn ich Downhill fahre möchte ich zumindest Bodenkontakt haben, also muss ich ich die Stütze soweit runter drücken bis dieses möglich ist. Im Tourentrimm konnte ich bei nur halbausgezogener Stütze, denn mehr geht für mich nicht, den Boden nur erahnen, denn der ist ziemlich weit von meinen Fußspitzen entfernt.


----------



## flyingscot (24. Mai 2010)

Hmm... wenn ich den Sattel komplett versenke, schlägt der Reifen beim Einfedern an den Sattel an, jedenfalls bei 150-170mm Federweg und M-Sattelrohr.

Aber sicher kann man auch ein S-Sattelrohr ordern.

Ganz klar ist mir die Sache aber trotzdem nicht: Mein Downhiller hat die ein 49cm- Sattelrohr und ein höheres Tretlager, ich bin nur 180cm lang und hatte nie Probleme  mit den Füßen auf dem Boden...

Allerdings hatte ich anfänglich Probleme mit der maximalen Sattelhöhe beim Helius AM. Erst mit eine extra lange Sattelstütze (43cm) war ich innerhalb der Rahmenspezifikation (Einschub bis Unterkante Oberrohr).


----------



## flyingscot (24. Mai 2010)

Ich habs gerade mal gemessen:

Niedrigste Position des Sattels bei meiner 43er Sattelstütze etwa 90cm vom Boden bis Oberkante Satteldecke (mit kürzerer Stütze sind noch 3-4cm weniger möglich). Unbelastet komme ich dabei mit gestrecktem Bein mit dem kompletten Fuß an den Boden (Schrittlänge hier 87cm+Schuhe). So tief stelle ich den Sattel aber nur bei irgendwelchen Vertrider oder Trialeinlagen. Für schnellere Trail oder DH-Einlagen liegt es so bei ca. 100cm. Dann komme ich unbelastet sehr bequem mit den Zehen noch auf den Boden, belastet kann ich den kompletten Fuß abstellen.

An meinem DHler (Alutech Wildsau, 49er Sattelrohr) ist die Situation nahezu identisch: Sattel habe ich üblicherweise auf ca. 100cm, 90cm wären knapp möglich, für mich aber nicht angenehm.


----------



## iceage2000 (24. Mai 2010)

OK, konnte vorhin auch noch mal kurz messen. Bei 100cm/Oberkante Satteldecke konnte ich belastet auf dem L Rahmen mit Mühe u. ausgestecktem linken Bein gerade mal ganz leicht den Boden mit den Zehen streifen. Was wieder zur Empfehlung M für mich führt, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## flyingscot (24. Mai 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Was wieder zur Empfehlung M für mich führt, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Mit dem L-Rahmen (+3cm) und kürzerer Sattelstütze (-3cm) müsste ja auch 90cm Sattelhöhe wie bei meinem M-Rahmen möglich sein.

Allerdings werden die Nicoali-Sattelrohre "nur" 33cm ausgerieben, wenn man den Sattel garantiert komplett versenken möche, braucht man eine 35cm-Stütze. Bei mir klappt das zufällig etwas weiter...

Mit ner 35cm-Stütze erreicht man beim L-Rahmen dann eine maximale Sattelhöhe von 35+34+~5=74cm (Abstand Tretlagermitte - Satteldecke). Für mich reicht das auf keinen Fall, ich fahre hier mit 78cm im Uphill.


----------



## acid-driver (24. Mai 2010)

hätte da auch nochmal ne frage.

welche art der iscg ist am helius AM 2010 verbaut?
ist interessant, da ich mir eine kettenführung bauen lassen will


----------



## stuk (24. Mai 2010)

würde ja gerne helfen, verstehe aber immer noch nicht warum der sattel ganz unten sein muss.....bei der neuen modernen geo ist der rahmen schon extrem tief!
bei den größenangaben tippe ich aber auf einen M rahmen und ein max. 80 vorbau.
so mach ich es bei 182 und verspielten tourenaufbau.


----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hätte da auch nochmal ne frage.
> 
> welche art der iscg ist am helius AM 2010 verbaut?
> ist interessant, da ich mir eine kettenführung bauen lassen will



2003, also der alte Standart.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Mai 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> das Sitzrohr ist bei L 49cm und beim M Rahmen 46cm lang.



bist dir da sicher?will ja ned klugschei55en aber alle meine M-Rahmen ( Helius DH,Bass TFR, Helius FR,Nonius,)hatten bei RH M 475mm!und die zwei L Rahmen die ich hatte hatten RH 50....


----------



## flyingscot (28. Mai 2010)

Ja, bin ich. Steht so auch im Tech Sheet auf der Nicolai Homepage. Und richtig, die Sattelrohre sind bei allen neuen Modellreihen kürzer als bei den älteren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich will mir ein Argon RoCC mit CD aufbauen und habe dazu zwei Fragen :

1. Kann man CD im Argon mit einer Alfine fahren ?
2. Was kostet buntes Eloxal ? 300 wie bei den Fullys oder weniger ?

Gruß


----------



## Garrett (1. Juni 2010)

Hi, ja kannst du! (Herbst kommt 11-fach Alfine...) 
Preis stimmt m.M. nach auch.

Ich hab auch mal "eine" Frage: Würde an meinem FR gerne vorne 22-38 fahren und hab da das TA Chinook KB ins Auge genommen.
1. Ist das noch schaltbar
2. schaltet das KB vernünftig-Erfahrungen?

thx


----------



## BOSTAD (1. Juni 2010)

Thema Boxxer am ION ST...könnte mir bitte jemand Vor- und Nachteile nennen, wenn ich mir ne Boxxer mit direct mount hole? (gegenüber einem regulären Vorbau)


----------



## softbiker (1. Juni 2010)

Garrett schrieb:


> Hi, ja kannst du! (Herbst kommt 11-fach Alfine...)
> Preis stimmt m.M. nach auch.
> 
> Ich hab auch mal "eine" Frage: Würde an meinem FR gerne vorne 22-38 fahren und hab da das TA Chinook KB ins Auge genommen.
> ...



Also ich hab TA Specialites mit 24-38 SLX 2-fach-Umwerfer das schällt nach einigem Gefummle eigentlich astrein.
Jedoch würde ich gerne auf 24-40 umsteigen und suche diesbezüglich einen passenden 2-fach Werfer.
Hatte da den SRAM xx ins Auge gefasst aber 80 Öcken sind mir zum experimentieren zuviel.
Also wer Rat weis welcher 2-fach-Werfer gute 16 oder gar 18-Zähne schällt und schön rund ums Kettenblatt geht bitte melden.


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Thema Boxxer am ION ST...könnte mir bitte jemand Vor- und Nachteile nennen, wenn ich mir ne Boxxer mit direct mount hole? (gegenüber einem regulären Vorbau)



Ob es da einen Vorteil gibt weiss ich nicht, aber du kannst ein Ion mit Dm Vorbau in M bei mir Testen und ein Helius AFR mit normalen Vorbau. Danach bist du bestimmt schlauer


----------



## BOSTAD (1. Juni 2010)

Danke , würde ich ja gerne aber mein Auto braucht ein neues Getriebe  und bis nach Eppelheim pack ichs nicht mehr. Hab im ION Forum den kuwahades  gefunden der ein bissl näher wohnt und mich mal platznehmen lässt.


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Danke , würde ich ja gerne aber mein Auto braucht ein neues Getriebe  und bis nach Eppelheim pack ichs nicht mehr. Hab im ION Forum den kuwahades  gefunden der ein bissl näher wohnt und mich mal platznehmen lässt.



Mein Beileid. 
Hoffe aber das du wieder beim Pufftreffen dabei bist


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also wer Rat weis welcher 2-fach-Werfer gute 16 oder gar 18-Zähne schällt und schön rund ums Kettenblatt geht bitte melden.



dura ace oder sram red


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dura ace


Wobei der Dura Ace, aufgrund der Lasche unterhalb vom Käfig, sehr hoch platziert werden muss, damit er beim Kollisionstest nicht die Kettenstreben berührt. Ich habe ihn montiert weil er optisch gut passt und leicht ist, das Schaltverhalten ist aber schlecht (22-32).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (21. Juni 2010)

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit an eine *schwarze* 2010er Lyrik MCDH mit 11/8 und 170mm zu kommen?

Hab in Erinnerung dass hier jemand so eine fährt


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Juni 2010)

Bei dem Bike-Generator bei Nicolai gibt es drei verschiedene Schaltzugverlegungen.

Wofür steht RD, RD+FD und RD+FD+Rohloff?

Die Info PDF kann ich leider nicht aufrufen, steht nur in einer weißen Box "Zugverlegung PDF".

Vielen Dank für die Beantwortung.


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Juni 2010)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Bei dem Bike-Generator bei Nicolai gibt es drei verschiedene Schaltzugverlegungen.
> 
> Wofür steht RD, RD+FD und RD+FD+Rohloff?
> 
> ...



Rear Derailleur, Front Derailleur, Rear Ohloff

würd ich jetzt mal raten.


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit an eine *schwarze* 2010er Lyrik MCDH mit 11/8 und 170mm zu kommen?
> 
> Hab in Erinnerung dass hier jemand so eine fährt



Das bin ab heute glaube ich 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/636456


----------



## Mountain_Screen (22. Juni 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Rear Derailleur, Front Derailleur, Rear Ohloff
> 
> würd ich jetzt mal raten.



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Konnte mir wirklich kein Reim raus machen. Also RD+FD kommt für mich in Frage.


----------



## User85319 (22. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das bin ab heute glaube ich
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/636456



Aha...und wie komm ich an so eine? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2010)

Über mich oder jeden anderen Händler der dir Gabel von Coil auf Solo Air mit MC DH umbauen kann.


----------



## zuspät (24. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen,
könnte mir mal jemand die länge und breite von den 2fach zuggegenhaltern geben?


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2010)

was du meinst!


----------



## zuspät (24. Juni 2010)

ich möcht mir evtl. die halter an nen stahlrahmen machen, nun stellt sich die frage ob die nicht zu gross werden, da ja die n-rahmen nen grösseren durchmesser haben als ein stahlrahmen.


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> ich möcht mir evtl. die halter an nen stahlrahmen machen, nun stellt sich die frage ob die nicht zu gross werden, da ja die n-rahmen nen grösseren durchmesser haben als ein stahlrahmen.



jetzt steh ich aber sowas vun aufm Schlauch


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Juni 2010)

2-Fach: 30x12mm
1-fach 21x12mm

Hab den 2-fach mal probehalter an meinen Stahlrahmen gehalten, sollte problemlos passen.

Und Guru darf jetzt noch ne Nacht drüber nachdenken


----------



## zuspät (25. Juni 2010)

danke


----------



## iceage2000 (25. Juni 2010)

Hab die Frage schon im AM Threat gepostet, passt hier aber wohl besser rein.

Kann mir jemand verraten, warum die ZTR Flow Felgen so beliebt sind u. was diese gegenüber z.B. eine DT EX 500 auszeichnet? Vielleicht hat jemand noch ne günstige Bezugsquelle für mich?

Danke.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (26. Juni 2010)

Gehört das nicht in den Bereich "Laufräder"


----------



## iceage2000 (26. Juni 2010)

Die Frage war eigentlich, warum hier(im Nicolai Bereich) die ZTR Flow so beliebt ist? Mindestens 2/3 der geposteten Nicolai Bikes haben ZTR Flow Felgen verbaut u. es betrifft mein AM.

Habe die Frage aber trotzdem schon lange vor deiner sehr dienlichen Antwort, im Bereich Laufräder gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (26. Juni 2010)

die felge ist leicht und breit.


----------



## marco2 (26. Juni 2010)

Unter leichten Endurofelgen ist die Flow scheinbar das Beste, was es gibt. Allerdings auch die teuerste. Sehr leicht und trotzdem haltbar.


----------



## fuzzball (26. Juni 2010)

alles falsch,
die Flow ist nicht die leichteste, teuerste und stabilste "Endurofelge".
Sie ist nur eine  Felge mit einem aktzeptablen Gewicht, einem vernünftigen Preis, tubeless tauglich, ausreichend steif und im Verhältnis zur DT EX500 nicht anfällig für Dellen. 

Wenn es leichter, steifer/stabiler und teurer sein darf, dann


----------



## marco2 (26. Juni 2010)

Ach ich hatte vergessen, dass es auch unter den Felgen so was wie Patek Philippe gibt!
Korrigiere: Die Flow ist fÃ¼r Menschen mit weniger als 100000â¬ Jahresgehalt die leichteste und stabilste.


----------



## fuzzball (26. Juni 2010)

stimmt


----------



## Mountain_Screen (26. Juni 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Habe die Frage aber trotzdem schon lange vor deiner sehr dienlichen Antwort, im Bereich Laufräder gepostet.



Du hattest ja nur nach den beiden Felgen gefragt in keinerlei zusammenhang, deswegen hat es mich etwas gewundert.

So sieht das ganze schon was anders aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Juni 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten, warum die ZTR Flow Felgen so beliebt sind u. was diese gegenüber z.B. eine DT EX 500 auszeichnet?



Das Gewicht.


----------



## iceage2000 (26. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Habe mich nun auch etwas eingelesen, die ZTR Flow kann ich also sowohl mit Tubeless Reifen als auch Standardreifen tubeless fahren. Zudem gutes Gewicht. Also genau richtig für mich.

@ fuzzball

Dass die EX 500 anfällig für Dellen ist, wusste ich nicht, interessant.

Kann als Newbie leider nicht erkennen, was das für ne Felge auf dem Bild ist?!


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Juni 2010)

iceage2000 schrieb:


> Dass die EX 500 anfällig für Dellen ist, wusste ich nicht, interessant.
> !


Das halte ich für überholt. Es gab wohl mal eine Serie, der 5.1 die damit probleme hatte. Ich selbst hatte mit der 540 aus 2007 auch dieses Problem. Aber meine 5.1 aus 2008, halten jetzt schon 2 Jahre problemlos. Die Felgenflanken sehen zwar übelst aus, zahlreiche Kratzer, tiefe Schrammen und Steinschlägen, Dellen hat sich jedoch keine einzige, trotz vieler heftiger Durchschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Juni 2010)

richtig einige der 5.1 waren Dellen anfällig die "neue" EX500 hat dieses Problem definitiv nicht die habe ich auch im Gebrauch


----------



## michar (27. Juni 2010)

hat jemand zufaellig ein beispiel fuer die farbe lightblue/lichtblau? laut garantiebestimmung benoetigen nicolai rahmen ja ne einpresstiefe beim steuersatz von 22mm..ich hab noch einen mit 21mm einpresstiefe! der mm dürfte technisch gesehn voellig unintressant sein..nur sieht das nicolai auch so eng?


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich hab noch einen mit 21mm einpresstiefe! der mm dürfte technisch gesehn voellig unintressant sein..nur sieht das nicolai auch so eng?


Ich denke nicht, aber schreib am besten eine kurze Mail und lass Dir das bestätigen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Juni 2010)

Schau mal in mein Helius FR Album. Das ist Lichtblau


----------



## pfalz (27. Juni 2010)

@ michar

oder  hier , 3. Post...

Willst nun auch auf die dunkle Seite wechseln  ?


----------



## michar (27. Juni 2010)

zur zeit ist das ion mein favourit als naechste dh karre! wird wohl auf ein lichtblaues oder himmelblaues ion st mit nem elka stage 5 daempfer rauslaufen...ueberleg nur noch ob ich die wippen rot elox mach oder schwarz lass , sowie die frage ob lichtblau oder himmelblau! lichtblau wirkt mir auf manchen fotos top, dann aber wieder zu matt und pastel artig, das himmelblau ist halt schoen kraeftig, aber teilweise mir dann fast wieder zu dunkel!  auch ganz nett ist die kombo firedep. red und schwarz am hinterbau, oder einfach nur schwarz elox...gibt einfach zu viel auswahl! kann man bei nicolai auch einen eloxierten rahmen nochmal pulvern lassen? ist das hier auch lichtblau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (27. Juni 2010)

kurz off-topic:

Wie bist Du zufrieden mit dem Elka-Dämpfer? gerne auch per P/N...

so, wieder on-topic

würde die Wippe schwarz lassen und eher kleine Akzente setzten, ev. rote Lagerdeckel, aber mehr nicht...


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Juni 2010)

Nein, das ist pastel blau. 

Der Elka interessiert mich auch. Ich weiß nicht ob mein BOS jemals ankommt.


----------



## michar (27. Juni 2010)

ja der elka...fuer mich persoehnlich bis jetzt meine beste anschaffung! ich bin absolut zufrieden! generell arbeitet der elka eher straff im unteren bereich, nach oben hin gilt..umso haerter es wird..desto softer und besser arbeitet er und im gegensatz zu den meisten daempfern ist er auch im mid stroke bereich absolut perfekt gedaempft! endprogression oder sowas kennt der gar nicht! zudem perfekt einstellbar ueber high und lowspeed druckstufe, auch begünstigt durch das custom valving auf de jeweiligen rahmen! der piggy bag wird je nach rahmen fest von elka mit nitro befuellt! die verarbeitung des dämpfers ist absolut top, super schoen eloxiert und alle einstellbarkeiten gehen super zu verstellen und sich gut gerastert! die zugstufe ist auch 2 geteilt, stellt sich aber automatisch im end stroke ein , bzw die zugstufe am endbereich passt sich automatisch an..was ermoeglicht die zugstufe sehr schnell zu fahren! ein super dämpfer grade fuer leute die eher aktiv fahren moechten! einziger wehmutstropfen ist das der elka preislich auch stark angezogen hat, kostet mittlerweile mit feder auch fast 600 euro! ich hab noch einiges weniger gezahlt!


----------



## Mythilos (5. Juli 2010)

Rad: Helius AM
Gabel: 32 Talas 140
Dämpfer: RP32 XV, Toxo getunt (alles was da so möglich war, Öltausch, Druck auf 250Psi, größere Luftkammer), im obersten Loch vom Umlenkhebel (Dämpferlange: gemessener Hub waren ca 55mm)

eins vorweg, grundsätzlich bin ich mit den Komponenten von der Funktion her absolut zufrieden. "Kaufempfehlungen" sind daher völlig unnötig.

Folgende Situation:
Ich bin gestern eine FußgängerUnterführung mit Treppen gefahren (runter..rauf schaff ich nur ein paar Stufen). Die Stufen sind eher ein bischen länger als normal und etwas flacher.
Beim fahren hat sich das Fahrweg recht teigig angefühlt und ich hatte das Gefühl es hat mich eher eingebremst als geschmeidig drüber zu gleiten. Geschwindigkeit bringt ja bekanntermaßen Stabilität, nur bremst irgendwie dieses teigige dröge Gefühl den Drang nach etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit.. gefahrenes Tempo ca10-15km/h.

Drücke und Sag:
Gabel: Druck 4-4.5Bar, ~55Psi Sag:~35mm
Dämpfer: Druck ~12Bar, ~160Psi Sag:14mm

Druckstufe Gabel: komplett offen

Zugstufe:
Gabel: - ... 3 Klicks in Richtung ... +
Dämpfer: - ...2.Klick in Richtung ... +


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (5. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage die mich derzeit etwas beunruhigt.

Wie schwer laufen Eure Helius AM-Hinterbauten?

Ich habe vorhin den Dämpfer demontiert und etwas von Hand mit dem Hinterbau "gespielt". Zum Einfedern musste ich ein Gewicht von knapp 3 kg / 29 N auf den Sattel legen, um das Losbrechmoment zu überwinden. Beim Ausfedern war es sogar noch schlimmer, ich konnte diesmal zwar nicht messen, schätze aber, dass es bestimmt 50 N / 5 kg Druck (nach oben) waren die am Sattel erforderlich waren. 

Falko schrieb ja mal, dass der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer zwar nicht von selbst absinken soll, jedoch auch nicht schwergängig laufen darf. Und das tut er bei mir wohl definitiv.

Ist das normal, oder sind einfach nur die Lager-Vorspannschrauben zu stark angezogen? Gleitlager sind ja eigentlich sehr robust. Könnte es auch sein, dass die Iglidur-Anlaufscheiben im Eimer sind?

Viele Grüße und besten Dank,
David


*Edit: Hat sich geklärt, besten Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!*


----------



## User85319 (5. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage die mich derzeit etwas beunruhigt.
> 
> Wie schwer laufen Eure Helius AM-Hinterbauten?
> 
> ...



Ich hätts auch gern gewusst, meiner läuft auch recht schwer


----------



## stuk (5. Juli 2010)

hallo Mythilos,

fahre auch eine Talas 140 rlc mit 4-4.5 bar aber im CC, hinten mal Stahl mal dt210.
das Gefühl des eingebremst werden kenne ich nur wenn ich die Gabel abgesenkt auf ca 120 stelle und Hindernisse kommen. Kann mir also (ohne Kaufempfehlung) vorstellen, das deine Erfahrung durch den steilen Lenkwinkel der 140er im AM kommen kann. Hier hilft nur eine tiefere nach hinten schwebene aktive Haltung einzunehmen. Mit langer Gabel und flachen Winkel ist man da entspanter....
mfg


----------



## flyingscot (5. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage die mich derzeit etwas beunruhigt.
> 
> Wie schwer laufen Eure Helius AM-Hinterbauten?



Ich glaube Falco meinte mal, 100N/10kg sind noch ok...so wars bei meinem AM-Rahmen jedenfalls am Anfang.

Mit dem Vorspannen der Lagerdeckel stehe ich auch etwas auf Kriegsfuß: irgendjemand hat hier mal "3-4Nm" in den Raum geworfen. Ich habe das mal testweise mit 3Nm angezogen (vorsichtig mit Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel), dann bewegte sich der Hinterbau erst bei gemessenen 20kg... ich bin dann wieder auf meine deutlich geringere Vorspannung zurückgegangen und habe wieder etwa 10kg "Losbrechmoment".

Noch eine kleines Problem mit der Lagervorspannung: Diese sinkt bei mir im Laufe der Zeit deutlich... teilweise bis keine mehr da ist und die Lagerstelle Spiel bekommt (ich kontrolliere es jetzt alle paar Wochen). Interessanterweise sind die Lagerachsen dann immer noch korrekt gekontert, d.h. die Vorspanneinrichtung selber hat sich nicht gelockert! Es scheint hier also eher so zu sein, dass z.B. die Igusscheiben "dünner" werden, sich das Fett verflüchtigt oder die Axiallagersitze verschleißen und dadurch das jeweils geklemmte "dünner" wird.

Dazu passt ganz gut die Situation an der unteren Umlenkhebelachse: Die Innenweite zwischen beiden Umlenkhebel soll ja genau 49mm breit sein, um die Dämpferbuchse korrekt zu klemmen. Um dies zu erreichen, musste ich jetzt schon *4 Distanzscheiben a 0.2mm* am Spacer einfügen und das bei neuen Igusscheiben. Was also hier genau "dünner" wird konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Mit "Nicolai" habe ich das Problem schon einmal recht lang telefonisch diskutiert (inkl. Abmessung diverser Teile usw.), die konnten sich das auch nicht erklären. Wenn das Problem größer wird, muss ich den Rahmen wohl einschicken.


----------



## frankweber (5. Juli 2010)

marco2 schrieb:


> Ach ich hatte vergessen, dass es auch unter den Felgen so was wie Patek Philippe gibt!
> Korrigiere: Die Flow ist für Menschen mit weniger als 100000 Jahresgehalt die leichteste und stabilste.


 

Ein netter Vergleich - nur die Patek wird man vllt vererben, die Carbonfelgen eher nicht 

Gruß Frank


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> Kann mir also (ohne Kaufempfehlung) vorstellen, das deine Erfahrung durch den steilen Lenkwinkel der 140er im AM kommen kann.


Wäre auch mein Tipp. Ich fahre meine Gabel mit 140mm im abgesenkten Zustand für bergauf, kann also recht genau sagen wie sich das anfühlt, im Vergleich zu 160/180mm. Durch die steilen Winkel und die tiefe Front wie ein CC Bike, dazu kommt die frontlastige Position. Könnte mir nicht vorstellen so dauerhaft zu fahren, ist wirklich schade um das AM - ein Porsche mit 75ps Golf Motor. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich die Winkel ändern, wenn Du den Dämpfer 1-2 Löcher tiefer montierst. Falls ja, wäre das eine Möglichkeit. Ansonsten bleibt nur noch die Kaufempehlung (36)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (6. Juli 2010)

Danke erstmal soweit!

Ich werd das nächste Mal die Gabelpumpe und Werkzeug mitnehmen und mal explizit testen. Was die Position betrifft, so hab da ich mal ganz weit hinten, eher normal, mittig und nicht ganz so weit hinten getestet. Klar verändert sich das Fahren aber wesentlich besser wurde es in keiner der Positionen (abgesehen von der Kontrolle und Sicherheit).

Tjaja, das mit der 36..hat auch den Vorteil, dass das Tretlager höher käme und sich Pedalaufsetzer reduzieren...finanziell aber z.Z. nicht realisierbar, es sei denn ich werd meine Gabel (aus 2009er Komplettrad jetzt ca 600km) für ählich viel los.

So nebenbei, ich fahre recht "viel" Tour+CC damit!


----------



## stuk (6. Juli 2010)

gerne soweit...

bekomme hoffentlich diese Woche auch mein AM und fahre auch ehr Touren. Habe mich aber nach Testfahrten für ne 160er Gabel entschieden und verkaufe (oder behalte als Reserve) meine 2009er Talas mit dem CC.

Was du auch noch versuchen könntest ist die Zugstufe der Gabel ganz auf zulassen. So kommt die Gabel schneller raus und stampft sich nicht so weit in den Federweg.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim ausprobieren.
mfg


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (6. Juli 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Noch eine kleines Problem mit der Lagervorspannung: Diese sinkt bei mir im Laufe der Zeit deutlich... teilweise bis keine mehr da ist und die Lagerstelle Spiel bekommt (ich kontrolliere es jetzt alle paar Wochen). Interessanterweise sind die Lagerachsen dann immer noch korrekt gekontert, d.h. die Vorspanneinrichtung selber hat sich nicht gelockert! Es scheint hier also eher so zu sein, dass z.B. die Igusscheiben "dünner" werden, sich das Fett verflüchtigt oder die Axiallagersitze verschleißen und dadurch das jeweils geklemmte "dünner" wird.



Das klingt wahrlich etwas komisch. Hast Du die Schrauben vielleicht mal (viel) zu fest angezogen, so dass die Gewinde in den Lagerdeckeln Schaden nahmen?

Ich hatte übrigens sehr lange eine Magura Laurin im AM, die hat 497 mm Einbaulänge (also vieeeel zu kurz). Bin echt mal gespannt, ob die neue passende Fox das Fahrgefühl wirklich so stark verbessert.


----------



## flyingscot (6. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Das klingt wahrlich etwas komisch. Hast Du die Schrauben vielleicht mal (viel) zu fest angezogen, so dass die Gewinde in den Lagerdeckeln Schaden nahmen?



Nein, zwar hatte ich wie geschrieben mal testweise 3 Nm, aber die Gewinde in den Lagerdeckeln sind völlig in Ordnung. Mein AM funktioniert aktuell sehr gut, auch wenn ich alle paar Wochen mal die Lagervorspannung kontrollieren/nachstellen muss. Am Ende der Saison werde ich mir das noch mal ganz genau vornehmen, inkl. Hohlachsentausch (bisher hab ich nur die sechs Gleitlager am Umlenkhebel und der Schwinge + Igus-Scheiben getauscht).


----------



## Mythilos (6. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Das klingt wahrlich etwas komisch. Hast Du die Schrauben vielleicht mal (viel) zu fest angezogen, so dass die Gewinde in den Lagerdeckeln Schaden nahmen?
> 
> Ich hatte übrigens sehr lange eine Magura Laurin im AM, die hat 497 mm Einbaulänge (also vieeeel zu kurz). Bin echt mal gespannt, ob die neue passende Fox das Fahrgefühl wirklich so stark verbessert.



teile mir das mal bitte mit!


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (7. Juli 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> teile mir das mal bitte mit!



Dauert leider noch etwas... 

Mal was ganz anderes: Hat zufällig schon mal jemand ein Helius mit komplettem Coil-Fahrwerk getestet? Die Performance sollte doch unschlagbar sein? Oder können die neuen Luftgabeln kennlinientechnisch mittlerweile bei einer mechanischen Feder grob mithalten?


----------



## stuk (7. Juli 2010)

Hi Klobobberle,
habe mein CC in allen Varianten also vorne Stahl oder Luft mit hinten Stahl oder Luft durch. Ergebnis ist: das ich für mein baldiges AM Stahl/Stahl fahren werde. Passt mir am besten. Mag das stärkere Durchsacken im mittler Bereich der Luft-Fahrwerken bei langsamen Fahrten nicht so sehr....das kan man zwar "wegklicken" aber dann sprechen die Elemente nicht mehr so an. Beim schnelleren Fahren und mit einer aktiven Fahrweise finde ich Luftelemente jedoch super.

Hoffe das ich mein AM trotz Coils auf ca. 14 Kilo bekomme. Am WE oder Anfang der Woche weiss ich mehr und werde berichten.
mfg


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> Hoffe das ich mein AM trotz Coils auf ca. 14 Kilo bekomme. Am WE oder Anfang der Woche weiss ich mehr und werde berichten.
> mfg



das wird recht teuer, aber es geht


----------



## stuk (7. Juli 2010)

hi acid-driver,
habe mein CC auf 12.7x Kilo mit coildämpfer, wenn ich so rechne das der AM Rahmen mit Pulver +800g die neue Gabel +600g ,der neue Steuersatz und Umwerfer aber leichter wird, der schnellspanner vorne wegfällt, sind die 14.0X drinn. 
mal abwarten und auf den anruf von c3 warten (kennst du ja das gefühl)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KloBoBBerLe (7. Juli 2010)

Nachteil der verbesserten Performance ist eben der Verzicht auf die Absenkfunktion, und leider finde ich die manchmal wirklich ganz hilfreich... 

Im Tech-Talk hat jemand geschrieben, dass laut Freeride-Test die neue 180er Float eine annähernd lineare Kennlinie besitzen soll. Vielleicht kann dreamdeep ähnliche Auffälligkeiten von seiner Talas berichten?


----------



## stuk (7. Juli 2010)

drum wird bei mir ne RS *U-Turn*. 160, Stahl, absenkbar, alles einstellbar, noch relativ leicht, nicht zu teuer, schön passend zum rahmen.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Im Tech-Talk hat jemand geschrieben, dass laut Freeride-Test die neue 180er Float eine annähernd lineare Kennlinie besitzen soll. Vielleicht kann dreamdeep ähnliche Auffälligkeiten von seiner Talas berichten?



Stimmt, kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juli 2010)

Was ist eine Kennlinie?


----------



## stuk (7. Juli 2010)

da erkennt die Gabel sebst die Linie die sie fahren soll, so eine Art Autopilot für Federgabeln.
nein, gemeint ist das Eintauch/Ansprechverhalten. Ob die Gabel wenn sie mit gleicher kraft weiter belastet wird gleich weit eintaucht oder absackt,durchrauscht,zumacht, oder eben schön gleichmässig arbeitet.
früher konnten da Luftgabeln systemtechnisch (Luft wird zusammengedrückt immer härter und die Gabel gibt so schlechter den Federweg frei) nicht mit Stahl mithalten.  Machte man sie weicher so sackten sie zu schnell am Anfang des Federwegs ab. Aber das ist durch den Aufbau moderner Gabeln besser geworden.
mfg


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juli 2010)

Ah, ok ich glaube ich habs verstanden.. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ah, ok ich glaube ich habs verstanden.. Danke



Kennlinien werden völlig überbewertet


----------



## Pure_Power (8. Juli 2010)

Moin,

kann mir wer sagen ob in mein Ufo ST (Mitte 2009) ein 222mm Manitou Swinger Air SPV 4Way reinpasst? Müsste den Dämpfer leider kaufen ums zu testen, der Preis ist zwar heiß, aber ich wäre mir gerne vorm Kauf sicher. Ich meine da mal was gelesen zu haben das User Probleme hatten, kann den Thread aber nicht finden.

Danke!

Gruß


----------



## BOSTAD (9. Juli 2010)

Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen, was die Pflegeleichtigkeit einer matten Pulverbeschichtung betrifft, aus?
Bekommt man das je wieder richtig sauber?


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

habe mich vor der bestellung meines aircraft matt hierzu informiert....
ist fast so glatt und genauso gut sauber zu halten wie glanz.
und gestern beim "befingern" des neuen Rahmens konnte man auch sofort die fingerabdrücke beseitigen....
mfg


----------



## zuspät (9. Juli 2010)

du ferkel


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (14. Juli 2010)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand den Gedanken mit der Coilgabel im AM ausreden? 

Ich liebäugle derzeit ja wirklich mit einer 36er VAN, andererseits möchte ich aber auch nicht auf die Absenkung verzichten. Leider hat Fox ja nur entweder Coil oder Talas im Angebot. Von RockShox gäbe es zwar die von stuk verbaute Lyrik Standard U-Turn, aber Fox wäre mir irgendwie lieber...


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand den Gedanken mit der Coilgabel im AM ausreden?




Hier!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (14. Juli 2010)

danke, rainer, jetzt hab ich kopfschmerzen, 2 minuten auf das bild starren is kacke 

Warum keine TALAS? was is schlecht an ner Van?


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juli 2010)

Auf der einen Seite, geht das AM auch ohne Absenkung und mit 160mm gut bergauf, deshalb wäre die VAN keine schlechte Wahl. Auf der anderen Seite funktioniert die neue Talas ganz hervorragend. Egal wie Du Dich entscheidest, viel falsch machen kannst Du nicht


----------



## stuk (15. Juli 2010)

ich denke nicht das ich meine lyrik u-turn jemals absenken muss (das AM hat so eine gute Geo das es hervorragend klettert, ich komme sogar besser klar als mit meinen auf 120 abgesenkten CC, man sitzt aufrechter,entspanter,bekommt besser Luft und freute sich noch mehr auf die folgende Abfahrt, das AM beruhigt einfach den Puls ), war mir auch fast schon beim Testfahren mit einer lyrik-solo klar, aber was man hat hat man und wer weiß ob ich die Absenkung in richtigen Bergen doch noch kennen lerne.....
Außerdem denke ich das die Vorbaulänge entscheident ist ob man absenken muss. mein (derzeit noch) 80er hält das Vorderrad beim Klettern am Boden, bei einem verspielten 50er kann das schon ganz anders aussehen ....
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (15. Juli 2010)

Einziges Manko der Absenkfunktion: Wenn ich Trails bergauf fahre setze ich wirklich sehr oft mit den Pedalen auf.


----------



## flyingscot (15. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Einziges Manko der Absenkfunktion: Wenn ich Trails bergauf fahre setze ich wirklich sehr oft mit den Pedalen auf.



Daher entscheide ich je nach Untergrund, ob ganz absenke (100mm) oder ggf. auf 130mm bleibe. Mit etwas Übung kommen Pedalaufsetzer bei mir nur noch selten vor.


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Juli 2010)

Frage an unsere Händler und Neukunden von Nicolai..

Da ich Anfang Aug. mein Bike erwarte, wollte ich mich mal erkundigen, inwieweit man sich aktuell auf den Produktionsplan verlassen kann und den angegebenen Lieferzeitpunkt? Also kam Euer Bike im angegebenen Zeitraum?


----------



## stuk (22. Juli 2010)

meins war jetzt ganz aktuell plus 8 tage
(für das was man bekommt wartet man bekanntlich gerne)


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2010)

Im Moment sind es ca. + 2Wochen.


----------



## c_w (22. Juli 2010)

Ne Woche oder 2 Verzug solltest du sicher schonmal einplanen, damit du dich nicht zusehr aergerst, wenns nicht puenktlich kommt ;-)


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Juli 2010)

ojeee  aber danke für die Richtwerte.


----------



## softbiker (22. Juli 2010)

Ich will gerade meine truvativ shiftguide montieren. XT 08 Kurbel und HTII Innenlager

Kann mir einer sagen wieviel spacer da rein müssen?

Lt. Shimano soll die shiftguide innen am rahmen ohne spacer verbaut werden. Dass geht bei mir nicht da kratzt die kefü an den Hinterbaustreben. Da müssen min. 2 1/2 spacer rein.
Da die shiftguide aber eh so dick ist passt dann die kettenlinie nicht mehr.
Irgendwer Ahnung?


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juli 2010)

Ohne spacer ist schon richtig bei 73mm. Bei 2 spacern passt nicht nur die kettenlinie nicht mehr, sondern auch die achslaenge. Du musst wohl oder uebel auf eine andere Kefue ausweichen, die ist eh viel zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (22. Juli 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ohne spacer ist schon richtig bei 73mm. Bei 2 spacern passt nicht nur die kettenlinie nicht mehr, sondern auch die achslaenge. Du musst wohl oder uebel auf eine andere Kefue ausweichen, die ist eh viel zu schwer



hä. die jungens von n preisen doch immer an dass der scheiss von truvativ am besten passt!

Ich hab grad die e13 drs runtergerupft weil dass nur ein geschleife war.

Ich finde die Dinger hald nicht schlecht weil sie ein bissl das kleine Kettenblatt schützen was shaman und stinger nicht macht.
Davon abgegsehen hab ich eine stinger-rolle montiert statt dem plumpen truvativ-radl.

außerdem hantiere ich nicht mit den shimano-spacern sonder ich hab eisen-spacer je 3 x 1mm von der e13 dazu noch einen 0,5.
Bei 68mm muß erst die kefü dann ein 2,5mm und ein 0,7mm spacer rein und dann die lagerschale.
Wenn ich jetz links 2 x 1mm un einmal 0,5 dann die shiftguide und dann einen 1mm spacer rein mache passt doch die kettenlinie um ,3mm nicht. Dass ist doch vernachläßigbar oder.


----------



## chris_01 (23. Juli 2010)

Hi!
Ich hab ne Race Face Atlas Kurbel und möchte gerne e.thirteen - DRS 2-fach oder so was in der Art dranbauen. Also aus 3 fach eine 2 fach plus Bashguard machen. Passt das? Bei der Beschreibung steht für 2 fach Kurbeln, was ja so nicht stimmt...oder einfach kurze Kettenblattschrauben, bspw.
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Juli 2010)

Benutzt von den ION- Fahrern jemand diesen Dachgepäckträger?







Wenn ja, passt die Rahmenklemme an den Rahmen?


----------



## djangoxxl (26. Juli 2010)

Wie befestigt man beim Helius AM Bremsleitung und Schaltaussenhülle am besten an der Kettenstrebe und im Bereich der Achse für die Schwinge ? Kabelbinder durch die Ösen und gut is oder kann das auf die Art irgendwann durchscheuern / die Leitungen beschädigen ? Hat da irgendwer negative Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## acid-driver (26. Juli 2010)

für die bremsleitung hab ich mir von bbb einen gummischoner besorgt und dann fixiert. 
beim schaltzug hab ich leider den fehler gemacht, nichts drum zu machen, das hat mir schön das eloxal zerscheuert 

ich hab die führung jetzt geändert. ich hab den schaltzug  einfach auf diese nase obendrauf gelegt und mit einem kabelbinder fixiert. das sollte besser klappen...


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2010)

so, es muss noch ein Reifen für Regen und so weiter her!

welchen bevorzugt ihr:

Maxxis Wetscream
Schwalbe Dirty Dan
Continental Rain King

der Reifen soll hauptsächlich für den Park sein, daher is Gewicht eher zweitrangig. Für Trocken hab ich Maxxis Minion DHF/R 2.5 42aST, für Tour ne Menge MM 2.5 GG und BB 2.4 TC rumliegen.

Es geht mir speziell um einen Reifen für nasse Tage im Park...
(OK, Schlamm wird da wohl dabie sein ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (26. Juli 2010)

ich fahre für DH immer Swampies...die sind eigentlich immer Top. Der wetscream ist für matsch-schlachten wo viel loses zeugs am start ist ;-)
die anderen bin ich noch nicht gefahren..


----------



## der-gute (27. Juli 2010)

Moin

mein Argon FR hat ja leider das Stützenmaß 30.0

da ich den Sattel fürs normale Fahren ziemlich hoch hab, würd ich gerne ne verstellbare Stütze einbauen

die 2011er KS I7 Vario-Sattelstütze mit 100 mm Verstellbereich kommt ja bald!???

hochwertige Ausführung
stufenlose Höhenverstellung bis 100 mm
integrierte 2-Bolzenklemmung ohne Versatz nach hinten
kaltgeschmiedeter Alu-Klemmkopf für hohe Stabilität
die perfekte Position des leichtgängigen Hebels ermöglicht eine schnelle und sichere Sitzhöhenverstellung
Material: 7050 und 6061 Aluminium
aufgelaserte Höhenskala
Länge: 350 mm (Mindesteinstecktiefe 11 cm, Stütze ist nicht kürzbar)
Gewicht (Herstellerangabe): 530 g
Farbe: schwarz mit rot eloxiertem Hebel und Mutter

kann man die 385mm Länge mit ner langen, über das Sitzrohr nach oben gehende Hülse mit Schlitz und Klemmung stabil verlängern?

so siehts mit der Thomson grade aus:





würde die Wandstärke von 2,3 mm der Hülse reichen?

das is die KS i950 in meinem 901 mit einer langen Hülse
aussen: 34.9
KS: 31.6
Hülse: unterer Teil einer Scott Pilot FR (manuell verstellbare Stütze)





so soll es werden

wird das was?


----------



## wildbiker (1. August 2010)

Gibts nen Kettenstrebenschutz mit Nicolai-Schriftzug/Logo?


----------



## BOSTAD (1. August 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Gibts nen Kettenstrebenschutz mit Nicolai-Schriftzug/Logo?



Habe ich noch nie gesehen. Nicolai vertreibt allerdings die Heavy Duty Aufkleber. So einen auf den Rahmen kleben und (Idee geklaut  ) transparentes Lenkerband drüber. 



*Frage zum ION:
*
*liege ich mit diesem Steuersatz noch im Rahmen der Garantieabdeckung?* Ich bin ein absoluter Nooby was Steuersätze angeht.
Angaben des Händlers:
                             Reset 118-HDAL2 Steuersatz 1 1/8" titangrau                     
Schale oben: Alu 7075 // Schale unten: Alu 7075 // Einpresstiefe oben 22mm / unten 22mm                                

Die Mindesteinpresstiefe von ca. 25mm wird hier ja unterschritten und mich irritiert die Aluangabe. Stahl- oder Titanlagerschalen sind doch erforderlich.. ??


----------



## luk! (1. August 2010)

Nicolai Warranty Police schrieb:
			
		

> Bei allen Nicolai Modellen, die im harten Einsatz durch Sprünge etc. belastet werden, muss ein Steuersatz mit einer Einpresstiefe von mindestens 22 mm zum Einsatz kommen.



25mm und und Stahl war mal, ist aber schon seit einigen Jahren obsolet.
Übrigens hat den Steuersatz vermutlich jeder zweite hier verbaut, auch das Nicolai Racing Team soweit ich weißt


----------



## der-gute (1. August 2010)

obsolet würde ich das nicht nennen

fakultativ wäre mein Wort dafür...


----------



## BOSTAD (1. August 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> 25mm und und Stahl war mal, ist aber schon seit einigen Jahren obsolet.
> Übrigens hat den Steuersatz vermutlich jeder zweite hier verbaut, auch das Nicolai Racing Team soweit ich weißt



Danke dir, habe das überlesen


----------



## Zep2008 (5. August 2010)

Hat jemand eine Maßzeichnung vom Montagedorn 15/12, für die AC Schwinge?


----------



## flyingscot (5. August 2010)

Willst du ihn selberdrehen? Der kostet bei Nicolai eher harmlose 15 Euro...


----------



## sibor-sonic (6. August 2010)

Hab da mal ne Frage zu den Bohrungen mit Gewinde an meinem AFR,
wo zu sind die ?
Ist das Hauptlager überm Tretlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (6. August 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage zu den Bohrungen mit Gewinde an meinem AFR,
> wo zu sind die ?
> Ist das Hauptlager überm Tretlager


übicherweise wird die Achse da mit Madenschrauben geklemmt, sollte bei Dir auch so sein, zuweilen dient das Gewinde auch für die Aufnahme zweier 6x 15 mit je zwei Unterlegscheiben , welche dann einen Anschraubzuggegenhalter und die Achse halten, bei Deinem Rad ist jedoch der Zuganschlag vorhanden und muß nicht nachgerüstet werden, also nur für die Achse zu fixieren.

Hoffe Dir die Richtige Info gegeben zu haben.

Gruß von AFR owner Frank


----------



## sibor-sonic (6. August 2010)

Madenschrauben, das ist der springende Punkt,
da sind keine drinn. Muß ich dann welche nachrüsten,
nur welche, mit Spitze oder Flache?


----------



## OldSchool (6. August 2010)

Kann gar nicht glauben das da keine drinnen sind. Falls doch lass dir von Nicolai welche schicken.


----------



## sibor-sonic (6. August 2010)

noch mal genauer nachgeschaut, da ist nix drinn,
eloxierung der Achse ist auch nicht beschädigt, Montag mal mit Nicolai mailen


----------



## OldSchool (6. August 2010)

Wahrscheinlich vergessen weil jemand angerufen hat um zu erfahren wann sein Rahmen kommt.

Ich denke da ist eine Stahlachse drinnen.


----------



## sibor-sonic (6. August 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich vergessen weil jemand angerufen hat um zu erfahren wann sein Rahmen kommt.
> 
> 
> Ich denke da ist eine Stahlachse drinnen.


Ich wars nicht, ich hab per email angefragt

dann in diesem Fall wohl brüniert, schwarz halt.

Danke


----------



## OldSchool (6. August 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Ich wars nicht, ich hab per email angefragt



Brav.


----------



## guru39 (6. August 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> noch mal genauer nachgeschaut, da ist nix drinn,
> eloxierung der Achse ist auch nicht beschädigt, Montag mal mit Nicolai mailen



Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen 

Das Rad muss aber nicht zu Nicolai, deshalb!

Sag Deiner Frau grad das de in de Puff gehst 

Bis denne


----------



## stuk (8. August 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (9. August 2010)

Hi,

wie versplinte ich ein Rado und welche Materialien brauche ich dazu?


----------



## dreamdeep (9. August 2010)

Das ist hier sehr gut beschrieben:
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/18-RADO_09.pdf


----------



## BOSTAD (9. August 2010)

Ok, cool danke.

Wo kann man diese Spannstifte bestellen oder kaufen?


----------



## dreamdeep (9. August 2010)

Am besten direkt bei Nicolai oder einem Nicolaihändler Deiner wahl.


----------



## Mythilos (9. August 2010)

Schmiermittel...

Was für Schmiemiettel verwendet ihr um gelegentlich die Lager (Helius AM) zu fetten und um die Gabel bzw. den Dämpfer zu reinigen?

Ich verwende Brunox und habe aber da das Gefühl, dass die Dichtungen davon immer härter werden und nachm Verdunsten da nicht mehr viel eigentlicher Schmierstoff zurück bleibt...


----------



## c_w (9. August 2010)

Ich verwende Magura Gabelfett und kann nicht klagen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (9. August 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich verwende Magura Gabelfett und kann nicht klagen ^^



Für Gabel und Dämpfer oder auch für die Gelenke?
Es wäre aus meiner Sicht gut wenn da was mit Graphit o.ä. drin wäre um die Gummidichtungen und Abstreifer einfach ein bischen geschmeidig bleiben zu lassen...


----------



## stuk (9. August 2010)

mit brunox habe ich mir schon eine alte gabel und einen dämpfer ruiniert. bekamen dann aber neue dichtungen beim service.brunox entfernt jede schmierung und härtet so die dichtungen aus!
einfach wasser zum reinigen und einen tropfen gabelöl für die dichtungen.
vorsicht bei den lagern und gelenken mit brunox. das zeug spült das fett raus und das ist nicht gut.....


----------



## Mythilos (9. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> mit brunox habe ich mir schon eine alte gabel und einen dämpfer ruiniert. bekamen dann aber neue dichtungen beim service.brunox entfernt jede schmierung und härtet so die dichtungen aus!
> einfach wasser zum reinigen und einen tropfen gabelöl für die dichtungen.
> vorsicht bei den lagern und gelenken mit brunox. das zeug spült das fett raus und das ist nicht gut.....



Ok, das bestätigt meine Befürchtungen!..

also welche konkreten Schmiermittel?


----------



## Zep2008 (9. August 2010)

Einwegspritze mit Kanüle, kommt mann prima am Abstreifer vorbei, bis zum Schaumring. Aber bitte vorsichtig, den Abstreifer nicht anstechen.
Als Schmierstoff ein Laufbahnöl, z.B. VMS68 von Magura.


----------



## stuk (9. August 2010)

ja leider: Einige werden zwar nicht glauben das Brunox ein Teufelszeug ist, aber ich habe es mehrfach erlebt.
die Lager lasse ich immer mal beim Service beim Händler checken und hin und wieder schmieren die da Lagerfett rein. ist aber auch nur so alle 3000 km nötig. Was die da verwenden weiss ich leider nicht.

Gabel/Dämpfer: wie gesagt, nur Wasser zum Reinigen und ein Tropfen von dem was in der Gabel/Dämpfer ist auf die Dichtungen. paarmal durchfedern, abwischen, fertig.
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (9. August 2010)

So ist es, Brunox hat am Bike nichts verloren! Ausser zum lösen von Schrauben oder Flugrost.

Die Gabel braucht von aussen keine Schmierung. Die Schmierung befindet sich unter den Staubabstreifern. Standrohre reinigen mit etwas Wasser oder Isoprob reicht völlig aus. 

Die Methode mit der Spitze und Kanüle ist mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Wenn dann nur eine Kunststoff-Kanüle, ansonsten beschädigt man leicht die Beschichtung oder den Staubabstreifer. Ist imho aber total unnötig, wenn eine Gabel korrekt gewartet ist, reicht der Schmierstoffvorrat lange genug aus. Wird die Methode mit der Kanüle notwendig um ein sauberes Ansprechverhalten zu gewährleisten, sollte man viel eher ein Service machen und dann auch gleich die Abstreifer und ggf. Schaumstoffringe reinigen.
Lieber alle paar Monate einen Service der unteren Gabelbeine machen. Ist in 20 Minuten erledigt und hat den größten Effekt.

Für die Lager ein ganz normales Fett, z.B, Finish Line Teflon.

EDIT: hab gerade gesehen, dass Du ne Fox fährst, dann kannst Du alle 2-4 Monate das hier durchführen.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/Dust_Wiper_Seal_Quick_Clean.htm


....


----------



## Zep2008 (9. August 2010)

Rad ab und zu auf den Kopf gestellt dann läuft die Schmiere wieder hoch zum Schaumring, wirkt zumindest bei meinen Thor´s Wunder.

Selbst bei einem Brunox Gabel-Deo habe ich das gefühl das der Schmierfilm ausgewaschen wird.


----------



## Sauerlandrider (13. August 2010)

hallo,
ich hab grad mal ne frage, bezieht sich zwar nicht direkt auf Nicolai, aber da der dämpfer in ein Helius AM soll geht das hoffentlich klar
In das Dämpferauge auf dem Bild muss ja noch eine Buchse(?), richtig, ist die beim -N-Montageset dabei (sicher nicht, oder?)?


----------



## acid-driver (13. August 2010)

die laufbuchse gehört ansich zum dämpfer.


----------



## Sauerlandrider (13. August 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort  war mir fast schon klar, dass da beim dämpfer was fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. August 2010)

wenn ich mich nicht irre, brauchst du DAS hier. lass dir das aber bitte nochmal von irgendwem mit ahnung bestätigen


----------



## some.body (13. August 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Schmiermittel...
> 
> Was für Schmiemiettel verwendet ihr um gelegentlich die Lager (Helius AM) zu fetten und um die Gabel bzw. den Dämpfer zu reinigen?
> 
> Ich verwende Brunox und habe aber da das Gefühl, dass die Dichtungen davon immer härter werden und nachm Verdunsten da nicht mehr viel eigentlicher Schmierstoff zurück bleibt...



Hab' bisher fuer die Lager und Umlenkhebel R.S.P. Ultra Grease Lagerfett verwendet. Ist ein ziemlich zaehes weisses Zeug. Haftet gut und wird daher nicht so schnell ausgewaschen. Ist aber etwas eklig in der Verarbeitung ;-)

Nicolai selbst verwendet das blaue Exus E-G01 Grease. Das habe ich mir nun mal bestellt. Gibt's bei ChainReactionCycles ohne Versandkosten. Ist auch etwas zaeher, aber laesst sich besser verarbeiten als das RSP und die Farbe ist schoener 

Zum Schmieren und auch Reinigen von Gabel und Daempfer (beides Fox) nehme ich synthetisches 10W-40 Motorenoel. Brunox ist Gift! Den Rest, den ich noch habe, verwende ich nur noch zum Rahmen putzen


----------



## some.body (13. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht irre, brauchst du DAS hier. lass dir das aber bitte nochmal von irgendwem mit ahnung bestätigen



So isses. In Deinem Daempfer fehlen die DU-Bushings (Gleitlager). Die sind aber normalerweise bei einem neuen Daempfer eingebaut.

http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/product_info.php/info/p6_Orig--Fox-DU-Bushs.html


----------



## staumelder (13. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht irre, brauchst du DAS hier. lass dir das aber bitte nochmal von irgendwem mit ahnung bestätigen



Bestätigt! DU-Bushing ist richtig...

edit: Da war jemand ein paar Sekunden schneller


----------



## dreamdeep (13. August 2010)

@Sauerlandrider: die Buchsen einzupressen ist kein Problem, also halb so wild. Müssen ab und zu sowieso mal getauscht werden. Um das Dämpferauge nicht zu beschädigen, ist ein Einpresstool sinnvoll.

Bei TF kosten die Buchsen nur halb so viel wie in Deutschland und es gibt gleich das passende Bushing-Tool dazu, hab ich selbst im Einsatz und ist empfehlenswert:

- Bushing Tool for 12.7mm Bushings
- DP Eyelet Bushings, 12.7mm, Bag of 4
http://www.tftunedshox.com/Miscellaneous/Mount-Kits-and-Bushings/Eyelet-Bushings

Anleitung (Removal/Fitting Eyelet Bushing)
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/shock_bush.aspx


----------



## stuk (13. August 2010)

@sauerland, wenn es ein fox dämpfer ist hat acid Recht, denn Rest den Du noch brauchst sind die Buchsen und die gibt es dann bei nicolai
@Somebody: ja brunox ist zum putzen vom elox-rahmen echt gut, aber zu teuer dafür, habe meinen rest aber auch dafür aufgebraucht.


----------



## Sauerlandrider (13. August 2010)

danke nochmal an alle


----------



## wildbiker (13. August 2010)

Hab mir den LRS DT Swiss X1800 gekauft, allerdings nicht fürs Nicolai. Hab am dafür vorgesehenen Bike auch nur Schnellspanner. Hab übersehen, dass der X1800 am VR eine 15 mm Steckachse hat. Kann man die auf 9 mm Schnellspanner mittels Adapter umbauen? Wenn ja, wie muss der aussehen und wo gibts den?


----------



## c_w (13. August 2010)

Auf den ersten Blick wuerd' ich sagen, geht nicht. Lass mich aber gern' eines besseren belehren. Schon auf der DTSwiss Homepage gewesen? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. August 2010)

Ja, bin ich. Gibts viele Adapter. Weiß nicht welche Nabe bei denen verbaut ist.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. August 2010)

Am besten Du schreibst DT-Swiss eine E-Mail, die antworten immer sehr fix:
[email protected]


----------



## wildbiker (13. August 2010)

DT Swiss ist echt sau schnell... Innerhalb ner Stunde haben die geantwortet.

Leider ist Umbau auf 9 mm SP nicht möglich  Bleibt zu hoffen das ich meinen Kopf lebend aus der Schlinge krieg...


----------



## Garrett (13. August 2010)

kann ich tubeless reifen auf ztr-flow felgen fahren- ohne dichtmilch,sondern nur dichtband?


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2010)

ja


----------



## stuk (15. August 2010)

@ wildbiker
nehme doch den DT Swiss X1800 für das helius, passt doch optisch zur gabel und zum rahmen. außerdem ist der LRS doch super für tour und leichtes AM. und wenn man (frau) nicht zu schwer ist, hält der auch gut.
mfg
ps. wann gibt es bilder vom aufbau???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (16. August 2010)

Ja, die DT X1800 hatte ich gekauft, nur zu spät bemerkt, dass das VR Steckachse hat, also noch bevor die bei mir eingetroffen sind, storniert. Hab jetz die genommen: Felgen: DT Swiss XR 400 Disc, schwarz, 32 Loch, Naben: DT Swiss 370 Disc (6-Loch), 32 Loch (evtl. fürs C......), nehm doch meine 240s, XR4.1d fürs Helius... Thomson-Vorbau, 70er, günstig geschossen, warte auf Lieferung und Thomson Elite von CRC ist auch noch nicht da. Disc ebenfalls noch nicht, weil noch paar Änderungen an der Bestellung vorgenommen hab...Dauerts noch. Gut ding braucht weile..

Kurze Frage, kanns passieren, dass das Umwerferblech an der HR-Strebe anstößt?


----------



## dreamdeep (16. August 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, kanns passieren, dass das Umwerferblech an der HR-Strebe anstößt?


Ja! Der Umwerfer muss bei voll eingefederten Hinterbau in  der Höhe ausgerichtet werden. 
Der Kollisionstest, also hinterbau voll einfedern (Luft ablassen bzw. Feder demontieren) ist pflicht vor der ersten Fahrt, um sicherzustellen, dass der Reifen nicht am Sattelrohr und der Umwerfer nicht an der Schwinge anstößt.


----------



## stuk (17. August 2010)

@wildbiker,
wenn Du genau deinen Rahmen meinst und die kleine Spur die dort zu sehen ist, dann liegt das am Kollisionstest die mal mit einem größeren Dämpfer (57er) und Umwerfer auf kleinem Blatt passiert ist. Da man aber auf dem kleinen Blatt selten bis nie ganz durchfedert ist das in der Praxis nicht passiert. Richtig ausgerichtet ist aber auch das kleine Blatt mit deinem DT 55erHub kein Problem.

Hört sich doch jetzt gut an mit Deinen LRS.
mfg


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2010)

meint ihr, jemand kann mir für eine KS i700 einen anderen Untersatz drehen?

ich meine den Teil, der in den Rahmen kommt...

das DIng is a) viel zu kurz für mich und b) nicht 30,0 wie benötigt fürs Argon FR


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2010)

ich brauch mal noch etwas input: der hinterbau meines helius fr hat horizontales spiel. man merkt beim rumrüttelt das da irgendwie etwas hakt. rainer hat beim pufftreffen alle schräubchen nachgezogen aber es stellte sich keine verbesserung ein. was kann das denn sein? lagerschaden?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. August 2010)

Hat er auch über die Lagerdeckel ein bisschen nachgespannt?


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2010)

ja, hat er.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. August 2010)

ach jetztad,der rainer!meiomei,da bin i aufm Schlauch gestanden!da hm,dann wirds wohl a neues Lager brauchen!


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2010)

ICH habs kaputt gerippt!


----------



## acid-driver (21. August 2010)

hätte da auch nochmal eine frage. 

sind die steuerrohrmaße bei helius AM und CC gleich?
speziell interessiert mich das steuerrohr des 04er cc's

das techsheet fürs CC ist leider auf der neuen seite nicht zu finden. 

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das techsheet fürs CC ist leider auf der neuen seite nicht zu finden.
> 
> danke




Seite 30 steht alles was Du möchtest. Ich habe wirklich eine Minute suchen müssen  Voll der Mist die neue Seite 

http://www.nicolai.net/files/katalog_04-ebook.pdf


wenn Du es noch einfacher magst, 125mm


----------



## acid-driver (21. August 2010)

huch, so einfach? 

danke


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2010)

Sacht mal...

Was kann ich denn mit einem BMXTB anfangen?

Bin 1,96 groß und hab eher wenig Balance...bisher
hab ein BMXTB in XL gefunden...

Sachdienliche Hinweise oder besser Argumente dagegen sind erwünscht
;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (22. August 2010)

Also, das BMXTB ist fÃ¼r Dirtjump und Four Cross etc. gemacht. Obwohl das nicht unbedingt mein Fachbereich ist, hatte ich mir mal Ã¼berlegt, so was fÃ¼r die kleineren Wege in die Stadt oder zum Supermarkt zuzulegen, weilâs halt echt spaÃig ist mit so einem quirligen GerÃ¤t Bunnyhops Ã¼ber die Bordsteine usw. zu ziehen. Allerdings dachte ich dabei an irgend ein gebrauchtes, runtergekommenes Bike, das einem im Zweifelsfall nicht am Bahnhof gemopst wird. Ein BMXTB wÃ¤hre fÃ¼r so was die denkbar dekadenteste Wahl 
Wenn weder Dirtjump, Four Cross noch Rumgehopse in deinem Portfolio stehen, dann rate ich ab â es sei denn, du willst deinem Sammeltrieb frÃ¶nen  

GruÃ
Jo


----------



## -simon- (23. August 2010)

Hi,
fahre ein Nicolai Helius Fr Baujahr 09, will mir jetzt eine neue Gabel zulegen und in meine engere Wahl ist die Rock Shox Totem gefallen. meine frage ist jetzt brauch ich einen 1/8 oder einen 1.5 Gabelschaft oder gehen beide ?
danke


----------



## c_w (23. August 2010)

Gegenfrage: Was hat dein Rad den für'n Steuerrohr und was für'n Steuersatz? ;-)
Die Frage kann dir wohl nur Nicolai (anhand der Rahmennummer können die nachschauen, was du geordert und bekommen hast) oder dein Händler (anhand der Frage gehe ich davon aus, dass du nicht selber geschraubt hast) beantworten.
Oder ne Messlehre ;-) Aktuelle Gabel raus und messen ;-)


----------



## acid-driver (23. August 2010)

das kommt auf dein steuerrohr an. 

die 1 1/8 zoll steuerrohre haben bei den elox-rahmen ein ausgefrästes "N" darauf, falls dir das weiterhilft.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. August 2010)

also bei meinem 09er fr (1 1/8)  das hat steuerohr ca 43mm Aussendurchmesser oben und unten!wenns bei dir wesentlich dicker ist dann hast du wohl ein 1,5" Steuerrohr


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was kann ich denn mit einem BMXTB anfangen?



viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. August 2010)

-simon- schrieb:


> Hi,
> fahre ein Nicolai Helius Fr Baujahr 09, will mir jetzt eine neue Gabel zulegen und in meine engere Wahl ist die Rock Shox Totem gefallen. meine frage ist jetzt brauch ich einen 1/8 oder einen 1.5 Gabelschaft oder gehen beide ?
> danke



nehm ne 1 1/7 Gabel  Für die gibt es jeden Adapter


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Seite 30 steht alles was Du möchtest. Ich habe wirklich eine Minute suchen müssen  Voll der Mist die neue Seite
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/files/katalog_04-ebook.pdf
> 
> ...




im 04er katalog hab ichs nicht gefunden. im 09er techsheet (alte seite ist zusätlich online) steht eine einpresstiefe von 12mm, gelten die auch fürs 04er (ist ja ein anderer rohrsatz, wenn ich mir die bilder so ansehe...)?


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> im 04er katalog hab ichs nicht gefunden.



Was hast Du nicht gefunden?


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2010)

die antwort auf obige frage 

also welche einpresstiefe ich fürs 04er CC brauche 
ich gehe einfach mal auch von 12mm aus

nur doof, dass acros keine steuersätze mit 12mm anbietet


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2010)

Ich glaube wenn der Rahmen den Du mit einem Steuersatz versehen möchtest von 2004 ist spielt die Frage der Garantie keine Rolle mehr.

Von mir hast Du also die Freigabe


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2010)

das mit der garantie ist richtig. nur möchte ich vermeiden, dass ich evtl einen steuersatz einbaue, der zu tief ist. das rohr ist ja nur bis zu einer bestimmten stelle konifiziert. 

das sinnvollste wird wohl sein, ich baue das teil aus und messe einfach nach 

danke für deine meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. August 2010)

mach den 12mm rein und gut ist.


----------



## Garrett (28. August 2010)

Kurze Frage: Passt das Umrüstkit QR->12mm der Veltec DH Nabe auch bei der FunWorks 3WayPro?
thx


----------



## wildbiker (28. August 2010)

Kann ich die Schraube (siehe Bild roter Kreis) von Nicolai beziehen?  Schraube vorderer Dämpferaufnahme, selbstsichernde Mutter hab ich.


----------



## WODAN (28. August 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kann ich die Schraube (siehe Bild roter Kreis) von Nicolai beziehen?  Schraube vorderer Dämpferaufnahme, selbstsichernde Mutter hab ich.


 
Bekommst Du auf jeden Fall bei Nicolai oder in jedem gutsortierten Eisenwarenladen. Wichtig ist nur die Festigkeit der Schraube, müßte 10.9 oder 12.9 sein.


----------



## flyingscot (28. August 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ICH habs kaputt gerippt!



"Spiel" bzw. weichen Hinterbau hatte ich bei meine Helius AM auch, mit mehr Lagervorspannung ließ sich das nicht korrigieren.

Ich vermute mal, dass sich die Lagerachsen bei härterer Gangart über eine längere Zeit recht schnell verschleißen bzw. verformen und dadurch der Hinterbau gefühlt "weicher" wird (die Lager können sich dann auch minimal zur Seite bewegen). Ich habe meinen Rahmen zu Nicolai gebracht und die haben mir gleich eine neue Schwinge inkl. neuer Lager auf Kulanz eingebaut . Jetzt ist wieder alles im Lot.


----------



## checkb (29. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

meine Karre ( AM ) knarzt und knackt, ich muss die Ursache finden.  Will meine Lager mal fetten und dazu meine Frage:

Welches Drehmoment muss ich benutzen? Ich habe mal was von 5 gehört oder einfach Handfest und gut?

checkb


----------



## e.x.y. (29. August 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde:
Meine kurze Frage an euch ist:
geht der Preis, für sich im Anhang befindlichen Nicolai ST, in Ordung?

Preis: 2899,00 für NEU:

Nicolai Helius ST Komplettbike 2008

Rahmen	 Helius ST 2008
Dämpfer	 Fox VAN R Dämpfer (650x2.80)
Gabel	         RockShox Domain 318 U-Turn 115-160mm
Steuersatz	 Acros Integrated
Vorbau	 Spank Not-1.5-Timer
Lenker	 Spank Lounge Bar
Griffe	         Spank LockOn
Bremsen	 Formula Oro K18
Schalthebel	 SRAM X.9 (9-fach)
Schaltwerk	 SRAM X.9
Kettenführung	 Truvativ Box Guide
Kette	         SRAM PC-971
Kassette	 SRAM PG-970 (11-32Zähne)
Kurbel	 Truvativ Holzfeller (38Zähne)
Laufräder	 Spank Subrosa Felgen, Atomlab Pimp Naben
Reifen Schwalbe Muddy Mary 26x2.35" Triple Nano Compouind
Sattelstütze	 NC-17 Empire Pro
Sattel	         Spank Subrosa Freeride (white argyle)


----------



## Kontragonist (29. August 2010)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde:
> Meine kurze Frage an euch ist:
> geht der Preis, für sich im Anhang befindlichen Nicolai ST, in Ordung?
> 
> Preis: 2899,00 für NEU: Nicolai Helius ST Komplettbike 2008



 das wollten "sie" mir auch schon andrehen. Ist mir natürlich mit meinen 1,78 viel zu groß, aber lt. "Fachpersonal" genau passend 

Aber wenn du knappe 2 Meter groß bist und ein Bigbike mit gnadenlos unterdimensionierter Gabel suchst, schlag zu! Als ich es mir angesehen hatte war es glaubich gerade von ca. 4.200, auf 3.600, runtergesetzt 

Tipp: Preis noch etwas drücken (die sind inzwischen wahrscheinlich froh, wenn es endlich ausm Laden ist), Gabel verkaufen und ne Totem, Boxxer oder Foxens 40 rein  dann hast du ein günstiges, unkaputtbares Bike fürs Grobe.

Oder schau dir mal deren Helius FR an, das ist (auf den schnellen Blick) etwas stimmiger aufgebaut


----------



## flyingscot (29. August 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Welches Drehmoment muss ich benutzen? Ich habe mal was von 5 gehört oder einfach Handfest und gut?


Du meinst die Lagervorspannung, richtig? Handfest und 5Nm wäre beides ziemlich viel...
Im Manual wird absichtlich kein Drehmoment vorgeschrieben. So fest, dass das Lagerspiel weg ist und sich der Hinterbau gerade eben nicht durch die Schwerkraft absinkt (ohne Dämpfer). "Losbrechkraft" des Hinterbaus ohne Dämpfer bewegt sich dann zwischen 50-100N. Ich habe mal nach dem kürzlichen Lagerservice von Nicolai selber "nachgemessen", wie hoch die Lagervorspannung in Nm ist: hier war sie etwa 2-2.5Nm.

Ich hatte vorher testweise mal alles mit 3Nm angezogen... da hatte ich eine "Losbreckkraft" des Hinterbaus von gut 200N... also deutlich zu viel.


----------



## e.x.y. (29. August 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> das wollten "sie" mir auch schon andrehen. Ist mir natürlich mit meinen 1,78 viel zu groß, aber lt. "Fachpersonal" genau passend
> 
> Aber wenn du knappe 2 Meter groß bist und ein Bigbike mit gnadenlos unterdimensionierter Gabel suchst, schlag zu! Als ich es mir angesehen hatte war es glaubich gerade von ca. 4.200, auf 3.600, runtergesetzt
> 
> ...




Dann mal thx für die schnelle Antwort.
Bin 1,98 groß. Also der Rahmen Perfekt für mich.
Das die Gabel nicht der Wahnsinn ist, ist klar.
Aber würde Sie nicht fürs erst Jahr reichen? (Enduro,Freeride)
Oder ist es ein absolutes muss die Gabel zu tauschen?

Meine letzte kurze Frage: was ist zu den Spank Subrosas zu sagen? Kommen die an sie Deemax ran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (29. August 2010)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> Dann mal thx für die schnelle Antwort.
> Bin 1,98 groß. Also der Rahmen Perfekt für mich.
> Das die Gabel nicht der Wahnsinn ist, ist klar.
> Aber würde Sie nicht fürs erst Jahr reichen? (Enduro,Freeride)
> ...



Ich nehme schon an, dass man das ST mit einer 160er Gabel fahren _kann_ (Hinterbau entsprechend anpassen, soweit ich das sehen kann ist der im Augenblick auf 200 mm eingestellt), Nicolai empfiehlt aber Gabeln mit 180 bis 203 mm. Die kleine Domain hat lt. Rock Shox ein Einbaumaß von 545 mm  570 sind empfohlen (Boxxer: 568, Fox 40: 571, Totem: 565). Das heißt mit der Domain hats da auch einen spitzeren Lenkwinkel = weniger Laufruhe bei schnellen, ruppigen Abfahrten. Ich empfand das Mehr an Federweg bei meinem Umstieg von 160 auf 180 als enormes Plus: man kommt schon viel sportlicher den Berg runter, weil vieles, was früher Straucheln oder gar einen Sturz bedeutet hätte einfach überfahren werden kann 

Versuch mal Folgendes: Die sollen die Gabel gegen eine 2010er Boxxer Team oder Totem Coil/Solo Air tauschen und dir das Rad für 3.200, oder so was geben. Argument: So nicht von Nicolai vorgesehen, Rahmen nicht mehr aktuell, gibt leichtere/effektivere (z.B. AM/AFR) "dann werdet ihr den Ladenhüter mal los". Damit will ich dir das ST nicht madig machen, aber es steht schon so lange da, dass das evtl. zieht

Über die Felgen kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber die werden ihren Job schon machen. Ein Vorteil gegenüber den Deemax sind vlt. die Speichen: die sind bei Speichenbruch wahrscheinlich einfacher zu bekommen als die für die Deemax mit ihrer speziellen Aufhängung an der Nabe.

Just my two cents
Jo


----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. August 2010)

Hat von euch jemand schon mal von MRP den XCG Kettenblattschutz an ISCG montiert?
Falls ja, reicht der beigefügte Spacer am Tretlager für eine schleiffreie Montage aus?


----------



## e.x.y. (29. August 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich nehme schon an, dass man das ST mit einer 160er Gabel fahren _kann_ (Hinterbau entsprechend anpassen, soweit ich das sehen kann ist der im Augenblick auf 200 mm eingestellt), Nicolai empfiehlt aber Gabeln mit 180 bis 203 mm. Die kleine Domain hat lt. Rock Shox ein Einbaumaß von 545 mm  570 sind empfohlen (Boxxer: 568, Fox 40: 571, Totem: 565). Das heißt mit der Domain hats da auch einen spitzeren Lenkwinkel = weniger Laufruhe bei schnellen, ruppigen Abfahrten. Ich empfand das Mehr an Federweg bei meinem Umstieg von 160 auf 180 als enormes Plus: man kommt schon viel sportlicher den Berg runter, weil vieles, was früher Straucheln oder gar einen Sturz bedeutet hätte einfach überfahren werden kann
> 
> Versuch mal Folgendes: Die sollen die Gabel gegen eine 2010er Boxxer Team oder Totem Coil/Solo Air tauschen und dir das Rad für 3.200, oder so was geben. Argument: So nicht von Nicolai vorgesehen, Rahmen nicht mehr aktuell, gibt leichtere/effektivere (z.B. AM/AFR) "dann werdet ihr den Ladenhüter mal los". Damit will ich dir das ST nicht madig machen, aber es steht schon so lange da, dass das evtl. zieht
> 
> ...



dann mal ein dickes Dankeschön für die Antwort!


----------



## dreamdeep (30. August 2010)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> Das die Gabel nicht der Wahnsinn ist, ist klar.
> 
> Meine letzte kurze Frage: was ist zu den Spank Subrosas zu sagen? Kommen die an sie Deemax ran?



Die Gabel würde ich auf jeden Fall gegen eine 180mm tauschen. Zur "Not" tut es aber auch eine Domain Coil 180mm. Könntest auch die verbaute Domain auf 180mm umbauen (lassen). 

Zu den Laufräder: die Subrosa sind keine schlechten Felgen und für die breite gewichtsmässig in Ordnung. Die Pimp Naben sind allerdings sauschwer und vermutlich ist der Laufradsatz noch mit unkonfizierten Speichen aufgebaut. Unterm Strich ist der Laufsatz haltbar, aber relativ schwer. Bei dem recht günstigen Gesamtpreis, kann man aber auch nicht mehr erwarten.

Wenn Dir die Größe passt und du das mit der Gabel geregelt bekommst, finde ich das ein faires Angebot.


----------



## Mythilos (30. August 2010)

KS i-950 r

Spielt das eine Rolle wie herum man die Stütze dreht?
Es gibt ja letztlich 2 Möglichkeiten:
a) Kabel stzt hinter dem Rohr an
b) Kabel setzt vor dem Rohr an

Welche ist die "richtigw" oder is das Wurscht?
Bei der i950/i900 mit Hebel gibts nur eine Möglichkeit!

Schließt man von deren Positon Rückschklüsse auf die mit Remote müßte das Kabel vor der Stütze verlaufen.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. August 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Schließt man von deren Positon Rückschklüsse auf die mit Remote müßte das Kabel vor der Stütze verlaufen.



bei der i950 läuft das Kabel hinten rum, bei der i900 vorne.


----------



## Mythilos (30. August 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> bei der i950 läuft das Kabel hinten rum, bei der i900 vorne.



wenn ich mir die Einschubskalierung anschaue, dann scheint sich das zu bestätigen...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. August 2010)

kann man die KS- stützen nicht sowieso nur in eine Richtung einbauen,da die Sattelklemmung nur in eine Richtung funktioniert


----------



## BOSTAD (30. August 2010)

Richtig, nur es ist etwas irritierend, wenn die neuen alle hinten das Kabel haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. August 2010)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> Dann mal thx für die schnelle Antwort.
> Bin 1,98 groß. Also der Rahmen Perfekt für mich.
> Das die Gabel nicht der Wahnsinn ist, ist klar.
> Aber würde Sie nicht fürs erst Jahr reichen? (Enduro,Freeride)
> ...




du kannst die domain auch pimpen 
wenn du selber schrauben kannst schau dir das mal an
hab ich auch gemacht
klick

da sparst du  wieder geld an bis es für ne boxxer oder eine von den üblichen verdächtigen gabeln reicht


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. August 2010)

ja...oder du sparst dir noch ein paar Hunderter und kaufst dir zB das Rad hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Helius-S...ike-/280552273542?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder

das wärec meiner Meinung nach der bessere Deal....
ich würd mich generell mal noch ein bisschen umschaun!Gibt einen Haufen besserer Angebote..


----------



## e.x.y. (30. August 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ja...oder du sparst dir noch ein paar Hunderter und kaufst dir zB das Rad hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Helius-S...ike-/280552273542?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder
> 
> das wärec meiner Meinung nach der bessere Deal....
> ich würd mich generell mal noch ein bisschen umschaun!Gibt einen Haufen besserer Angebote..



naja ein Haufen besserer Angebote......????? Bsp.?????

Brauche halt bei meiner Körpergröße einen XL Rahmen.
M ist viel zu klein.

Aber DANKE an alle für die Antworten.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. August 2010)

Ein 2 Jahre altes Bike, welches laut VerkÃ¤ufer "ambitioniert genutzt" wurde, ist nicht unbedingt die bessere Wahl.
Ich persÃ¶nlich finde 2900â¬ fÃ¼r ein neues Helius ST ein guter Preis, gÃ¼nstiger wird man kein neues Helius bekommen. Wenn man das mit der 180mm Gabel mit dem Shop geregelt bekommt und noch auf 2,7-2,8k runter handelt, wÃ¤re das ein fairer Deal.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. August 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ein 2 Jahre altes Bike, welches laut Verkäufer "ambitioniert genutzt" wurde, ist nicht unbedingt die bessere Wahl.
> Ich persönlich finde 2900 für ein neues Helius ST ein guter Preis, günstiger wird man kein neues Helius bekommen. Wenn man das mit der 180mm Gabel mit dem Shop geregelt bekommt und noch auf 2,7-2,8k runter handelt, wäre das ein fairer Deal.



Gabel umrüsten oder sogar tauschen UND auf Zwo-Sieben runter gehen wird DIESER Händler wahrscheinlich nicht mitmachen  Aber versuchs ruhig mal, vlt. sind sie ja schon verzweifelt genug  

Hau mal ein Bildchen in die Helius-Galerie, wenns soweit ist  bin neugierig wie das ausgeht!


----------



## The_Edge (31. August 2010)

Ich habe mal zwei Fragen zum Helius ST ´08:

  Ist es möglich die oberste Dämpferaufhängung am Umlenkhebel zu nutzen? Meine hier irgendwo etwas darüber gelesen zu haben. Eigentlich ist die Aufhängung ja mit einer Madenschraube blockiert und im Manual steht ja auch, dass es nicht gehen soll. 

  Welche Auswirkung haben die verschiedenen Positionen der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme? Tendenziell bekomme ich ja durch das nach-vorne verschieben der Dämpferaufnahme einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und ein niedrigeres Tretlager. Gibt es irgendwo Anhaltswerte über den Verstellbereich, oder ist das verschieben der Aufnahme von Nicolai nicht vorgesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -simon- (31. August 2010)

Hi,
fahre seit letztem Jahr ein Nicolai Helius Fr, bis jetzt war meine alte  Marzocchi 66 rc2 von 2006 drin, jetzt muss sie aber einer neuen weichen.
Hab die Möglichkeit bei dem Vertrieb einzukaufen.
Folgende Gabeln stehen zur auswahl:

Marzocchi 66 rc3 2010
Bos N'DEE 2010

Konnte eine Bos leider noch nie Probefahren.

Einsatzgebiet: Bikepark, Freeride, Trail (Uphilleigenschaften sind zu vernachlässigen)


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. August 2010)

wenns Geld keine so grosse Rolle spielt,würd ich die bos nehmen!
die ndee spricht absolut geil an ,nutzt den Federweg perfekt aus und lässt sich auch super einstellen!
dagegen spricht eigentlich nur das sie keine Schnellspannsystem (zB:Maxle)hat und man zum einstellen leider immer werkzeug mitschleppen muss!


----------



## softbiker (31. August 2010)

Wenn du mit deiner Zocchi zufrieden warst würde ich mir wieder eine holen.
Die 2010er Gabeln sind mit dem Vorserien-Gelumpe aus 2009 nicht mehr zu vergleichen. Insbesondere das Dingens mit Titanfeder. Einfach wieder typisch sahnig.


----------



## wildbiker (31. August 2010)

Antwortet Nicolai eigentlich auf Mails?


----------



## luk! (31. August 2010)

Mir schon. 
Könnte aber sein, dass es derzeit wegen Eurobike etwas länger dauert


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

...will über die kalten tage ein neues bike aufbauen - hauptrahmen bomberorange glänzend , hinterbau schwarz . nun such ich schöne , passende orange anbauteile ... hat wer nen tip, was so richtig gut ausseh´n würde ? DAnKE schon mal ,greez , k.


----------



## Simbl (1. September 2010)

Von Sram die X.0 Serie in Orange


----------



## frankweber (1. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...will über die kalten tage ein neues bike aufbauen - hauptrahmen bomberorange glänzend , hinterbau schwarz . nun such ich schöne , passende orange anbauteile ... hat wer nen tip, was so richtig gut ausseh´n würde ? DAnKE schon mal ,greez , k.


 

gugg mal auf der website von R2 bikes in Dresden, die haben ne extra Orange Rubrik.

Gruß Frank


----------



## codit (1. September 2010)

Passt ins Steuerrohr eines Helius RC ein Acros AH07
(22mm Einpresstiefe) ?


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

herzlichen dank !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

...am neuen rahmen ist ein dmn-e dämpfer drin (stahlfeder - eine 450er )ich wieg´nur 50 kg - taugt der dann für mich - oder besser auf luft umrüsten ? was wäree eine günstige und gute alternative zum monarch ? danke !


----------



## zuspät (1. September 2010)

also ich würd auf luft umrüsten, bei dem gewicht bist du mit nem luftdämpfer besser beraten. kannst nern schön einstellen und gewicht sparst auch noch

suchte für mein bass nen einfachen und günstigen luftdämpfer. nen manitou radium rl, damals für 160,- einbaufertig bekommen vom händler, tut bis jetzt sein dienst. den lock-out benutz ich zum bikepark oder auf touren. ohne lock-out und der passenden einstellung machts bergab richtig spass


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

..ja , der wäre gut ! schau mich gleich mal um .danek !!
p.s. hast du kein bild im album vom bass ???


----------



## zuspät (1. September 2010)

moment such mal ein paar


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

....es amcht mehr sinn , den 200er dämpfer mit einer 140 er pike zu kombinieren , als mit einer domain  die bis 160 geht , oder ?


----------



## zuspät (1. September 2010)

kommt auf den hub an. ich hab 190mm einbaulänge mit 51mm hub. ein 200mm dämpfer würde bei mir nicht passen.

wenn du jetzt nen 200mm dämpfer kaufst der auch nur 51mm hub hat, ändert sich ja der federweg nicht. wenn du allerdings mehr hub hast, wird auch der federweg mehr.

ich hab laut nicolai 150mm hinten, die harmonieren mit meiner 160mm marzocchi 55 super


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

aha !!! was ist vom fox float zu halten ?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. September 2010)

von welchem?da gibts so einige!
im nonius fahren wir einen Float r von 2007,und ich muss sagen das ich wirklich positiv überrascht war!trotz Eingelenker kein geschaukel und doch gutes Ansprechverhalten!für 79 euro auf jedenfall ein schnäppchen gewesen!hab dann gleich noch einen gekauft...man weis ja nie


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2010)

ja , der fox macht nen guten eindruck- derzeit für 119 zu bekommen . wär´doch was ... danke schon mal !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (1. September 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14080/float-r-200-508.html


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. September 2010)

ja genau den hab ich 2x gekauft


----------



## trek 6500 (2. September 2010)

oh , danke - da werd´ich morgen gleich zuschlagen - super preis !


----------



## trek 6500 (2. September 2010)

...gibt es bei nico rahmen das mass 31,9 für die stütze ...????? hat mir der verkäufer angegeben , aber ich denke , es müsste 31,6 sein ....


----------



## zuspät (2. September 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=152533&highlight=sattelst%FCtzenma%DF+nicolai
hier wird dir geholfen


----------



## trek 6500 (2. September 2010)

alles klar !!! so langsam lösen sich alle rätsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (2. September 2010)

@zuspät : ..ist das orange bike in deinem album in" bomber orange" gepulvert ???müsste dasselbe sein , wie dies hier , oder ?
ach ja -  gibt  es  denn für diese farbe noch lackfarbe zum ev. ausbessern ???


----------



## Kontragonist (2. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @zuspät : ..ist das orange bike in deinem album in" bomber orange" gepulvert ???müsste dasselbe sein , wie dies hier , oder ?
> ach ja -  gibt  es  denn für diese farbe noch lackfarbe zum ev. ausbessern ???



Ich bin nicht 1000 Promillig sicher, aber ich glaub, Bomber Orange machen sie nicht mehr  Diese ganzen Metallic-Effekt-Pulver-Farben sind  soweit ich das mitbekommen hab  aufgrund von Umweltauflagen nicht mehr zu bekommen. Ich wollte das Ende letzten Jahres auch haben, habs aber nicht gekriegt.

Was vlt. ne Alternative wär: Orange mit silbernem oder goldenem Glitter in der Klaar-Beschichtung oben drauf.


----------



## zuspät (2. September 2010)

das orange bike is ein marin quake, die farbe (keine pulverung) is was anderes und schimpft sich "gemini-orange". die farbe is bei zimmerbeleuchtung orange, bei sonnenlicht kommt ein glitzern rüber und die farbe wechselt ins gold










wenns ums pulvern geht, fällt mir da speziell unser khujand ein evtl. hat der ja noch paar reste von der gesuchten farbe rumliegen


----------



## trek 6500 (2. September 2010)

.. wenns die farbe jetzt nicht mehr gibt , bin ich ja froh , dass der vorbesitzer meines rahmens ihn hat 2007 schon pulvern lassen  
ist auch so in der sonne glitzernd . sehr schön !!!
ja , khu könnte ich mal fragen wegen restchen der farbe - wenn man mal was zum ausbessern benötigt ..
das gemini orange kommt dem anderen schon sehr nah , find´ich ! greez , k.


----------



## zuspät (2. September 2010)

etz bin ich ja scho neugierig, was baust dir den zusammen? rangierst dein bass aus?


----------



## trek 6500 (2. September 2010)

hihi - nee, es bekommt einen bruder !!  bin von meinem schwarzen bass so begeistert, dass ci nochmal bei nem bass rahmen zugeschlagen hab `...


----------



## The_Edge (3. September 2010)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Ich habe mal zwei Fragen zum Helius ST ´08:
> 
> Ist es möglich die oberste Dämpferaufhängung am Umlenkhebel zu nutzen? Meine hier irgendwo etwas darüber gelesen zu haben. Eigentlich ist die Aufhängung ja mit einer Madenschraube blockiert und im Manual steht ja auch, dass es nicht gehen soll.
> 
> Welche Auswirkung haben die verschiedenen Positionen der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme? Tendenziell bekomme ich ja durch das nach-vorne verschieben der Dämpferaufnahme einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und ein niedrigeres Tretlager. Gibt es irgendwo Anhaltswerte über den Verstellbereich, oder ist das verschieben der Aufnahme von Nicolai nicht vorgesehen?



Keiner einen Tipp?


----------



## Kontragonist (3. September 2010)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Keiner einen Tipp?



*Achtung, Gefährliches Halbwissen:*

So weit ich weiß, ist mit der oberen Dämpferposition der Kollisionstest so gut wie verloren (versuchs halt, wenn nix anstößt, wirds schon gehen).

Die Dämpferaufnahem am Oberrohr ist  wenn ich mich recht erinnere  nur variabel um verschieden lange Dämpfer bzw. Dämpfer mit unterschiedlich langem Hub verwenden zu können. Die Geo soll damit nicht eingestellt werden bzw. wird eher verhunzt als optimiert.

_Noch mal: mit dem ST hab ich mich schon ewig nicht beschäftigt, weil das AFR raus kam, während ich mich mit der Anschaffung eines Helius befasst hatte  das oben erwähnte ist lediglich aus der blassen Erinnerung rezitiert_


----------



## The_Edge (3. September 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> *Achtung, Gefährliches Halbwissen:*
> 
> So weit ich weiß, ist mit der oberen Dämpferposition der Kollisionstest so gut wie verloren (versuchs halt, wenn nix anstößt, wirds schon gehen).



Genau darum geht es mir. Bei Nicolai ist nämlich zu lesen:



> Sollte die oberste (vierte) Montageposition dennoch genutzt werden, kann  es zu einer Beschädigung von Umlenkhebel und Drucksteben kommen.


Die Frage ist, ob es wirklich nur um die Kollision geht, oder auch um den Umlenkhebel der durch das veränderte Hebelverhältnis zu stark belastet wird.


----------



## Brainspiller (3. September 2010)

zu stark belastet kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
im zweifel sollte sich das zuallererst an vorzeitigem Lagerverschleiss erkennbar machen und nicht durch irgendein versagen der strebe an sich.

was ich mir denken könnte ist dass der schwenkbereich von irgendwas nicht ausreicht und es zu einer kollision kommt (z.b. strebe mit wippe oder so).

aber auch das sollte vorab zu überprüfen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. September 2010)

doch ,ich denke das ist schon so gemeint!denn wenn sich der Umlenkhebel zu weit nach vorne bewegt stößt er irgendwann an der Druckstrebe an!und dabei könnten Druckstreben und Umlenkhebel schon beschädigt werden!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. September 2010)

den sch*** hier hat doch nicht wirklich Kalle gemacht oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-BASS-FR-...575400571&po=&ps=63&clkid=5936473666781672332


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. September 2010)

Das Bike schon, den Umbau garantiert nicht!


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> den sch*** hier hat doch nicht wirklich Kalle gemacht oder
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-BASS-FR-...575400571&po=&ps=63&clkid=5936473666781672332




wie kann man so nen schönes Rad verschandeln...


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kann ich die Schraube (siehe Bild roter Kreis) von Nicolai beziehen?  Schraube vorderer Dämpferaufnahme, selbstsichernde Mutter hab ich.





WODAN schrieb:


> Bekommst Du auf jeden Fall bei Nicolai oder in  jedem gutsortierten Eisenwarenladen. Wichtig ist nur die Festigkeit der  Schraube, müßte 10.9 oder 12.9 sein.



Also, habe mal Schraube gemessen und hier nachgeschaut:http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de/inde..._182=&mammount1_183=&mammount1_184=&comment1=

Nachgemessen ist die Schraube mit Kopf 45 mm, also müsste die ohne 40 lang sein, dementsprechend hat die bei Nicolai käufliche Schraube nur eine Güte von 8.8. 

Nun meine Frage, kann ich die *Edelstahlschraube M6x40 DIN 6912 A2 verwenden?
*


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (4. September 2010)

Huhu,

ich hab' da mal ein paar Fragen zur Verwendung eines Coildämpfers im Helius AM (der Unterschied zu Luft muss ja wirklich gewaltig sein). 


Welches ist der derzeit leichteste, gute Coildämpfer (nur Dämpfer ohne Feder) am Markt? Ich habe mir den neuen Fox Van RC ausgedacht, aber vielleicht ist der Cane Creek Double Barrel doch wesentlich besser (leider auch schwerer)?
Cane Creek Double Barrel (200 x 57 mm): 442 g
Fox DHX RC4 (241 x 76 mm): 447 g (wäre wohl übertrieben?)
Fox Van RC (241 x 76 mm): 387 g
Marzocchi Roco Coil TST R (EBL unbekannt): k.A. (wäre wohl übertrieben?)
Marzocchi Roco Coil RC Worldcup (EBL unbekannt): k.A. (wäre wohl übertrieben?)
Marzocchi Roco R (EBL unbekannt): k.A.
Marzocchi Roco Coil R (EBL unbekannt): k.A.
Marzocchi Roco Coil F (EBL unbekannt): k.A.
Rock Shox Vivid R2 (EBL unbekannt): 402 g
Rock Shox Vivid R2C (EBL unbekannt): 412 g

Welches ist die derzeit leichteste Feder (Titan ist klar )? Ich tippe auf Diverse-Suspension, die Nuke Proof's gibts nämlich erst ab 3" aufwärts. 
Spürt man einen positiven Unterschied bei Verwendung eines Coildämpfers zwischen 200 x 57 und 216 x 63 mm EBL? Die 200 mm-Version wäre wohl einen guten Tick leichter
Welche Federrate würdet Ihr mir bei 77 kg nackt und ULH-Einhängung im 157 mm-Loch empfehlen (500 oder 550 lbs, oder sogar weniger)?
Welchen Federhub darf man bei 216 mm EBL verwenden? Darf eine Feder mit 2,5" (= 63,5 mm) Hub verwendet werden, oder geht die im voll eingefederten Zustand dann schon auf Block (d.h. man müsste eine Feder mit mehr Hub -> 2,75" nehmen)?

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe! 

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## der-gute (4. September 2010)

erstmal brauchst du ja das passende Federbein für deine EBL

nicht jedes Federbein wird es in 200x57 geben

die Federrate hängt vom Federbein ab

mein Roco hat x3.00

Zur Federhärte: ich wiege 96 kg und fahre eine 400x3.00 im Roco coil im 901

das is sehr Hinterbauspezifisch...

du solltest sowieso erstmal mit Stahlfeder testen und dann im perfekten falle die Titanfeder kaufen
dazu können die Freaks wie Lord Helmchen viel intern im Federbein einstellen (Shims usw.), das is auch immer ne gute Idee...


----------



## softbiker (4. September 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich hab' da mal ein paar Fragen zur Verwendung eines Coildämpfers im Helius AM (der Unterschied zu Luft muss ja wirklich gewaltig sein).
> 
> ...



Spar dir das alles. Mit deinem Fliegengewicht ist ein Stahlfederdämpfer unterfordert. Und wenn du wirklich einen DH-Dämpfer willst dann nimm den neuen Vivid Air. Diese Wuchtbrumme wird, und da will ich wetten, eine fette Nummer die kommenden Jahre.
Ich würde dir mit dem Gewicht im AM zum Monarch+ raten.


----------



## Bas-t (4. September 2010)

Hi,...
kurze Frage,..
ich fahre ein 08er Helius Fr zZ mit einer RS Domain 302 coil mit 160mm und einem Rocco TST R 200/57 (oberes Loch der Wippe unteres Loch im Rahmen),...

1. Wie groß ist mein Federweg am Heck?

2. Ich würde mir insgesamt gerne was mehr FW gönnen, da läge es nah eine 180er Gabel zu verbauen, jedoch ist es nicht möglich eine 200er Doppelbrücke zu wählen wenn das Rahmensetup dazu passt ohne dass die Geo großartig verschandelt wird?
also das Helius hat ja sowohl an der Wippe als auch am Rahmen mehrere Bohrungen wo man ihn befesteigen kann,.. 


MfG Basti,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KloBoBBerLe (4. September 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, der-gute und softbiker!

Das mit der Einbaulänge ist klar. Die habe ich nur überall dazu geschrieben, damit man die Gewichte mit den Dämpfern anderer Hersteller vergleichen kann. Wäre ja zum Beispiel sinnlos, das Gewicht eines 241 x 76 von Fox mit dem 200 x 57 von Cane Creek zu vergleichen... 
Ich überlege nur, ob es Sinn macht (von 200 x 57) auf 216 x 63 umzurüsten, wenn dann vielleicht auch ein Coildämpfer besser arbeiten würde.

Wegen der Federrate bin ich mir noch unsicher: Die Feder muss ja mindestens den selben Hub haben wie der Dämpfer selbst (ist ja logisch). Doch liegen die Feder-Wicklungen dann nicht aufeinander auf, wenn der Dämpfer komplett eingefahren ist? Sollte man deshalb nicht lieber eine Feder mit mehr Hub nehmen, damit zwischen den Wicklungen noch "Luft" ist?

@ softbiker: Aber das feine Ansprechverhalten von Coildämpfern... Ich hab'  vorhin was Falsches geschrieben, das aktuelles Gewicht sind 80 kg (reißts jetzt zwar auch nichts raus), fahrfertig lande ich dann meist bei ~ 85 kg. Mit einer weicheren Feder könnte ich doch mein Gewicht kompensieren, oder nicht?


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. September 2010)

Hat schon jemand erfolgreich eine 22 - 38 er Kombination probiert? Funktioniert der große Sprung und wenn ja, mit welchen Komponenten?

Danke


----------



## flyingscot (5. September 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand erfolgreich eine 22 - 38 er Kombination probiert? Funktioniert der große Sprung und wenn ja, mit welchen Komponenten?



Ich fahre mit 20-36, der Sprung ist also gleich groß. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. Das Hochschalten geht nicht so geschmeidig und muss etwas mit Gefühl passieren, sonst klemmt der Umwerfer die Kette zum Kettenblatt ein. Beim Runterschalten kommt auch selten mal um Überwerfen nach innen.


----------



## softbiker (5. September 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> @ softbiker: Aber das feine Ansprechverhalten von Coildämpfern... Ich hab'  vorhin was Falsches geschrieben, das aktuelles Gewicht sind 80 kg (reißts jetzt zwar auch nichts raus), fahrfertig lande ich dann meist bei ~ 85 kg. Mit einer weicheren Feder könnte ich doch mein Gewicht kompensieren, oder nicht?



Ja das ist schon richtig. Ich habe 30kg mehr als du und fahre ne 600er-Feder.
Ich denke mal so mit 450er würdest du glücklich werden.
Auch würde ich auf einen 216er-Dämpfer umrüsten wenn es denn einer sein soll. Kalle bietet dafür ja eine kürzere Dämpfer-Aufnahme vorne an. Ab 2011 ist das AM von Haus aus an einen 216er angepasst, da die Federungsperformance deutlich besser sein soll. 
Ich hab allerdings mal an Elmars AM mit dem Vivid Air rummgedrückt und das ist schon ein saaaahniges Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## Bas-t (5. September 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Hi,...
> kurze Frage,..
> ich fahre ein 08er Helius Fr zZ mit einer RS Domain 302 coil mit 160mm und einem Rocco TST R 200/57 (oberes Loch der Wippe unteres Loch im Rahmen),...
> 
> ...



niemand ne antwort?


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen D
> Wegen der Federrate bin ich mir noch unsicher: Die Feder muss ja mindestens den selben Hub haben wie der Dämpfer selbst (ist ja logisch). Doch liegen die Feder-Wicklungen dann nicht aufeinander auf, wenn der Dämpfer komplett eingefahren ist? Sollte man deshalb nicht lieber eine Feder mit mehr Hub nehmen, damit zwischen den Wicklungen noch "Luft" ist?



davon bekommt dein Federbein aber auch nicht mehr Hub, oder?
der Hub ist durch die Kolbenstange begrenzt - wenn die komplett drin ist und dabei die Feder komplett zusammen gedrückt is, is doch super.
daher hat jedes Federbein spezifische Federn.
das passt dann zum jeweiligen Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (5. September 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> niemand ne antwort?



Ist Dein FR überhaupt für 180er Gabeln zugelassen? Zu erkennen an den Schweißnähten am Gusset.


----------



## zuspät (5. September 2010)

fahr folgenden kombi ohne probleme:
hone kurbel (22shimano und 38 ta-kettenblatt)
xt-umwerfer, saint shifter, kmc-kette


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. September 2010)

Top, vielen Dank für das Feedback!


----------



## Bas-t (5. September 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ist Dein FR überhaupt für 180er Gabeln zugelassen? Zu erkennen an den Schweißnähten am Gusset.



Hi,..
öhm also da es Bj08 ist bin ich davon ausgegangen dass es das ist,..weil auf der NicolaiPage gibts ne Liste für 08er Fr´s und die sind für Federwege zwichen 160 und 180 zugelassen,..
woran erkenne ich denn obs der Rahmen nun 180geeignet ist oder nicht?

Gruß und danke schonmal


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. September 2010)

Das wurde mitten in der Produktion geändert und ist daher nicht selbstverständlich. Erkennbar wie gesagt an den Schweißnähten am Steuerrohrgusset. Wenn die Raupen oben und unten die gleiche Größe haben, ist sie für 180 freigegeben. Sind die Raupen unten kleiner als oben, dann ist es das nicht. Vielleicht stellst Du mal ein Bild ein, dann ist es einfacher!


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (5. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> davon bekommt dein Federbein aber auch nicht mehr Hub, oder?



Das nicht, aber die Feder-Wicklungen liegen dann im voll eingefederten Zustand nicht auf Anschlag aufeinander. Bei Durchschlägen kann ja sonst der Durchschlagsschutz des Dämpfers gar nicht mehr funktionieren, weil die Feder-Wicklungen vorher schon aufeinander geknallt sind, oder täusche ich mich da? 

@ softbiker: Bei Luftdämpfern wird die Performance durch ein geringeres Übersetzungsverhältnis besser, das ist klar. Ich bin derzeit nur am Überlegen, ob das auch bei Coildämpfern so ist... Theoretisch kann das größere Übersetzungsverhältnis vom 200er Dämpfer ja einfach durch eine härtere Feder ausgeglichen werden. Die Performance dürfte dies ja bei Coil nicht beeinflussen, oder? Ich rätsele deshalb, ob es Sinn macht, mein AM von 200 x 57 auf 216 x 63 umzurüsten?

Viele Grüße und besten Dank für Eure Hilfe,
David


----------



## Bas-t (5. September 2010)

Die Waagerechten nähte wo Ober- und Unterrohr zusammen kommen?
Die sind in jedem Fall gleich,..poste gleich ein Foto.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. September 2010)

Genau die! Wenn sie gleich sind, haben wir das mit der 180er Gabel schon mal geklärt. Dann hast Du doch auch am Heck 178 mm Federweg, das sollte doch sehr gut mit einer 180er Gabel harmonieren...


----------



## dreamdeep (5. September 2010)

> Welches ist die derzeit leichteste Feder (Titan ist klar )? Ich tippe auf Diverse-Suspension, die Nuke Proof's gibts nämlich erst ab 3" aufwärts.


Das ist unterschiedlich und hängt von der Größe und Windungen ab. Die DSP sind insgesamt aber ziemlich leicht. Die Gewichte von der DSP Seite passen und kannst Du zum vergleich herziehen.



> Spürt man einen positiven Unterschied bei Verwendung eines Coildämpfers zwischen 200 x 57 und 216 x 63 mm EBL? Die 200 mm-Version wäre wohl einen guten Tick leichter


Ich konnte keinen großen Unterschied feststellen. Wenn Du jedoch die Wahl hast, würde ich gleich zum aktuellen 216er greifen. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist gering, beim DHX5 waren es bei mir 30g inkl Feder. Beim längeren Dämpfer braucht es eine weichere Feder, was den Gewichtunterschied wieder senkt. Optik finde ich mit der längeren Feder vom 216er Dämpfer besser.



> Welche Federrate würdet Ihr mir bei 77 kg nackt und ULH-Einhängung im 157 mm-Loch empfehlen (500 oder 550 lbs, oder sogar weniger)?


Ich fahre bei 80-81 kg nackt in einem 216mm Dämpfer 450, beim 200mm dämpfer waren es 550, jeweils im obersten Loch (171mm). Ich mags eher softer und fahre mit 35% SAG. 
Bei 157mm Federweg, 216mm Dämpfer und 78kg gewicht, würde ich eine 400er verbauen, wenn du es ganz soft magst, eventuell sogar eine 350er.
Beim 200mm Dämpfer und 157mm einstellung eine 450-500, je nach Vorliebe. 



> Welchen Federhub darf man bei 216 mm EBL verwenden? Darf eine Feder mit 2,5" (= 63,5 mm) Hub verwendet werden, oder geht die im voll eingefederten Zustand dann schon auf Block (d.h. man müsste eine Feder mit mehr Hub -> 2,75" nehmen)?


2.50 bei DSP, Fox gibt die Länge allerdings anders an (2.8)

Zu den Gewichten, werf mal einen Blick in mein Album, dort stehen die Gewichte für DHX4 und 5 in 200 und 216mm sowie für diverse Federn:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/18447/page:1
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/18447/page:3

EDIT:


> Ich rätsele deshalb, ob es Sinn macht, mein AM von 200 x 57 auf 216 x 63 umzurüsten?


imho lohnt das beim Coil-Dämpfer nicht, der UHL und DH ist halt nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## lakekeman (5. September 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> welche Federrate würdet Ihr mir bei 77 kg nackt und ULH-Einhängung im 157 mm-Loch empfehlen (500 oder 550 lbs, oder sogar weniger)?
> 
> ...



Ich habe ca 76KG nackt und fahre im 216er Dämpfer bei 157mm FW eine 350er Feder. Bei 171mm muss ich aber eine 400er fahren.

Insgesamt gefällt mir das Fahrverhalten bei 157mm mit der 350er Feder besser.

Es kommt aber definitiv auch (ein bischen) auf den Dämpfer an welche Federhärte passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KloBoBBerLe (5. September 2010)

Super, danke Euch!  Ich werde dann mal sowohl 400 als auch 350 lbs ausprobieren...


----------



## Zep2008 (6. September 2010)

Weiß grad jemand den Anzugswert der 12mm Steckachsen-Welle.

Mir ist gestern die Achse in der Hope Pro II gebrochen.
Ich tippe auf eine nicht korrekt angezogene Steckachse, dann wandert der Ring zwischen Nabe und Freilauf und fräßt mit der unbearbeiteten scharfen Kante eine Sollbruchstelle in die Achse. Dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die ganze Schüssel flext wie die Sau. Dachte schon ich müßte die Schwinge schon wieder vorspannen.

Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## flyingscot (6. September 2010)

Deine Theorie ist nicht ganz stichhaltig: Die Vorspannung der Steckachse wird nicht auf den Freilauf und den Ring weitergegeben. Die Endkappen haben einen Endanschlag auf der Alu-Hohlachse, d.h. die Vorspannung wird nur über die Hohlachse abgeleitet.

Die Brüche der Alu-Hohlachse kommt wohl häufiger vor. Hast du vielleicht eine Maxle-Lite-Achse? Dort ist das Problem wohl besonders häufig.


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

...beim bass fr - lieber ein schaltwerk mir kurzem oder langem käfig ??? danke .-


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. September 2010)

Ich nehme mal an du fährst vorne 2 fach und h maximal 34er. Da langt sogar nen SC. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehn willst Midcage.


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

3 fach und 44er ....


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2010)

diese CC-Race Konfig bedarf wohl eines langen Schaltwerks...


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. September 2010)

Mir erschließt sich zwar nicht wieso man so ne Übersetzung am Freerider fährt aber Long Cage in deim Fall


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

...weil ich mit dem "freerider" auch lange touren fahr`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. September 2010)

hmmm
mal wieder ein eindeutiges Beispiel für falscher Rahmen für falschen Sport...

nur weil die heutigen Allmountains ebenso viel Federweg haben heisst es noch lange nicht, das die alten DH oder FR Rahmen von damals äquivalent sind.

nicht alles was damals teuer und jetzt günstig ist, lohnt sich heute zum Kauf.
der Preis ist kein Argument, finde ich...


----------



## Zep2008 (7. September 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Deine Theorie ist nicht ganz stichhaltig: Die Vorspannung der Steckachse wird nicht auf den Freilauf und den Ring weitergegeben. Die Endkappen haben einen Endanschlag auf der Alu-Hohlachse, d.h. die Vorspannung wird nur über die Hohlachse abgeleitet.
> 
> Die Brüche der Alu-Hohlachse kommt wohl häufiger vor. Hast du vielleicht eine Maxle-Lite-Achse? Dort ist das Problem wohl besonders häufig.



Dachte ich auch.
Wenn ich den Freilauf auf die Achse schiebe habe ich ohne Distanzring nur 0,5mm Axialspiel. Der D-Ring hat aber 2,0mm. Alles im ausgebauten Zustand.

Zurück zur Frage : Anzugswehrt 12mm Steckachse am AC


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

ich fahre seit 3 jahren mit dem bass tfr  mit pike und monarch touren , "leichtes" freeride und sogar marathons und ich bin zutiefst zufriede mit der geo , dem vortrieb , der optik ....
fahre mehrere marken - und freu mich immer wieder , wenn ich auf dem nico sitze , weil da einfach ALLES (für mich !!) passt . es ist der optimale rahmen und für mich die eierlegende wollmilchsau schlechthin - demnach : der absolut passenden rahmen !  FÜR MICH !!


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Zurück zur Frage : Anzugswehrt 12mm Steckachse am AC


23nm


----------



## Kontragonist (7. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> hmmm
> mal wieder ein eindeutiges Beispiel für falscher Rahmen für falschen Sport...
> 
> nur weil die heutigen Allmountains ebenso viel Federweg haben heisst es noch lange nicht, das die alten DH oder FR Rahmen von damals äquivalent sind.
> ...



Och, wenn einer Spaß an Freeride-Tagestouren hat (und den Schmalz in den Waden), dann seis ihm gegönnt, das mit der Wuchtbrumme seiner Wahl zu machen. Ich erinnere mich an Gurus Helius ST mit 3-fach Kurbel: Habs nicht verstanden, aber wer würde einem Guru reinreden 

 auch das Lambda hat noch immer Fans, obwohl ich finde, dass es aussieht wie ein Eckpfeiler sowjetischer Kriegsmaschinerie


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ich fahre seit 3 jahren mit dem bass tfr



du hast doch gar kein TFR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

..lt. falco schon - dachte , es ein fr , er meinte, es wäre ein tfr ...


----------



## wildbiker (7. September 2010)

Also hab auf 2 Mails (u.a. eine davon schon vom 31.8.) von Nicolai keine Antwort bekommen. Ist das normal? Auch auf meine Ersatzteilbestellung keinerlei Reaktion. Braucht man kein Geld? Nächste Bike wird sonst wohl vom Regional-Bikebauer kommen... (Rotor)


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Es war Eurobike, soweit ich weiss waren so gut wie alle Mitarbeiter mit in Friedrichshafen. Danach dauert es halt bis die Flut an Mails abgearbeitet ist.


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. September 2010)

Die Eurobike dürfte durchaus zu Verzögerungen führen. Aber wie immer gilt, anrufen erledigt die meisten Probleme schnell und unkompliziert!


----------



## Brainspiller (7. September 2010)

Messezeit ist immer auch Stresszeit.

Da bleibt schon mal was liegen.
Wenn du zeitlich die Möglichkeit hast anzurufen würde ich das tun.
In einem kurzen Gespräch kann man manchmal mehr abklären als in fünf emails


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. September 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Also hab auf 2 Mails (u.a. eine davon schon vom 31.8.) von Nicolai keine Antwort bekommen. Ist das normal? Auch auf meine Ersatzteilbestellung keinerlei Reaktion. Braucht man kein Geld? Nächste Bike wird sonst wohl vom Regional-Bikebauer kommen... (Rotor)


Da hast du leider den perfekten Zeitpunkt erwischt 
Lass den Jungs ein wenig Zeit, war grad Eurobike. (Demoday + 4 Tage Messe - da bist du anschließend reif für die Insel). 
Die kommen schon noch, auch wenn's nach der Eurobike erfährungsgemäß etwas dauern kann.

Gruß

bike-it-easy

Edit: Wie immer zu spät....


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..lt. falco schon - dachte , es ein fr , er meinte, es wäre ein tfr ...



Das geschlossene Steuerrohrgußset und die nicht verstellbare vordere Dämpferaufnahme sprechen eindeutig dagegen!ich bin überzeugt das sich falco da geirrt hat!welches baujahr ist denn der Rahmen?


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

ist ein 2005er.- (der schwarze !)
@wildbiker : ..habe trotz eurobike 1 tag später antwort bekommen ...seltsam ...


----------



## zuspät (7. September 2010)

@trek: schaltwerkslänge ist abhängig von der kapazität. je länger das schaltwerk desto höher die kapazität 
(http://www.radlwiki.de/Lexikon/Kapazitaet) 

du könntest auch ein midcage nehmen, dadurch kannst dann eben die ungünstigen gänge (klein/klein und gross/gross) nicht schalten, sollte ja wegen kettenschräglauf eh gemieden werden. 

ich fahr auch ein 3fach bass tour und park, leider fehlt mir der vergleich zu nem neueren nicolai aber solang ich zufrieden bin mit meim bike bleibts erstmal so


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

...werd ein langes nehmen . schon bestellt . danke !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (8. September 2010)

Was lange währt wird doch noch gut... Grad ne Mail bekommen.... Service stimmt ja doch noch...


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand den exakten Innendurchmesser nennen, mit dem Nicolai 1.5 Steuerrohre aufreibt? Laut Acros variiert das stark von Hersteller zu Hersteller und ich würde gern den Steuersatz bestellen, damit er da ist, wenn der Rahmen kommt.


----------



## der-gute (8. September 2010)

Hmmm

macht Acros Dir dann einfach so einen angepassten?
die werden eine Serie haben und die passt sehr stramm oder nur stramm denke ich


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. September 2010)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Ausführungen bei ihnen, je nach Durchmesser. Zudem bekomme ich einen speziellen, um 1 1/8 und Tapered in 1.5 fahren zu können.


----------



## c_w (12. September 2010)

Hat mal einer versucht nen High Roller in 2.35 in nen Helius CC Hinterbau zu bekommen? Wie fallen die Dinger den aus... könnte wsl eng werden, oder?

edit: Und ich will nicht hören, was der Reifen denn bitte im CC soll... nein, ich kauf mir kein anderes Helius, nur weil Nicolai mittlerweile gefühlte 10 Modelle anbietet und mein Einsatzbereich nicht mehr dem des CCs entspricht ;-)


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. September 2010)

Fällt schmal aus, bau ein das Ding. 
Ich kann auch den High Roller SemiSlick empfehlen.
Wenn es trocken ist geht der richtig gut.


----------



## c_w (12. September 2010)

Dann geb ich dem mal ne Chance


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

ich hab hier nen Minion 2.35 F
der is ungefähr so breit, wie ein 2.25er Schwalbe Nobby Nic

ein gefühlter CC Reifen

hinten kombiniert mit einem Larsen TT 2.35

(wobei ich gestehen muss, das ich anspruchsvollere Touren mit MM 2.5 GG vorne und BB 2.4 TC hinten fahre)


----------



## c_w (12. September 2010)

Vorne fahr ich die RubberQueen in 2.4, aber hinten such ich noch was adäquates...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

rubberqueen 2.2?


----------



## c_w (12. September 2010)

Ja, das wäre ne Option ;-)
Aber ich seh nicht ein, dass die 6 Euro mehr kostet als die 2.4er Version...


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

ist das so? keine ahnung 

sinn machts auch jeden fall nicht^^


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

boah, die Contiwalze in 2.4 is nicht klein

biste dir sicher, das du hinten nen Kinderreifen montieren willst?

was isn mit dem Maxxis Ardent 2.4 60a
das is ein echt klasse Reifen, den hat meine Freundin hinten (vorne Advantage 2.4)

am signal violetten 301 hinten:


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

der maxxis ardent ist in 2.4 genauso breit wie die queen in 2.4 

wir reden von der 2.2er version der queen


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

oki, da ist glatt der Beraterwahn mit mir durch gegangen...

bin halt irgendwie begeistert vom Ardent 2.4

;-)

ins CC is natürlich ne harte Nuss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (12. September 2010)

Vorne ist der 2.4er drin, der passt halt nur hinten nie im Leben rein, ins CC. Momentan ist hinten der Fatal Bert in 2.25 drin, funktioniert eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, aber man probiert halt so gerne ;-)
Und da wir im Urlaub eh schon Pack Probleme haben werden, möchte ich nur einen Ersatzmantel mitnehmen, den ich im Zweifelsfall auch vorne montieren kann.


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

fährst du nach Afrika?

Bikeshops gibts doch überall

Ok, sogar am LAgo hab ich meinen Wunschreifen nicht bekommen ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (12. September 2010)

Kurze Frage, in der Hoffnung auf kurze, richtige Antwort

Ist der Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs beim FR-Rohrsatz ein anderer als beim Standard-Rohrsatz?

Geht um ein Nonius mit FR-Rohrsatz in Größe M, ab L und XL ist es lt. HP 30,9 mm, ansonsten 31,6 mm.

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

zumeist is ab L oder XL das Rohr dicker...

z.B. mein Argon FR hat ein 30.0 Sitzrohr
die kleineren haben 31.6

aussen haben alle 34.9

edith:

hier steht es auch so:

http://2009.nicolai.net/pdf/Nonius CC 2010.pdf


----------



## stuk (12. September 2010)

ti-max: frage bei deiner customoption lieber direkt bei N nach. glaube kaum das sonst jemand genau wissen wird was du bekommen wirst....
mfg


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2010)

jo, wär auch mein tipp gewesen. alles andere ist nur spekulation. 
ich tippe aber beim M-rahmen auf 31,6


----------



## Ti-Max (12. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ti-max: frage bei deiner customoption lieber direkt bei N nach. glaube kaum das sonst jemand genau wissen wird was du bekommen wirst....
> mfg



Denke auch. Werde mal nachfragen, ob es hier einen abweichenden Durchmesser gibt.

Danke soweit allen Beteiligten.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## dietercrouch (12. September 2010)

hi,
bin zur zeit auf der suche nach nem neuen mtb und intressiere mich für ein helius AM, wegen meiner größe wird mir ein maßrahmen empfohlen, nun steht im internet ein preisaufschlag von 330  peer e-mail wurde mir aber ein preisaufschlag von 600 gesagt. 
was ist nun richtig ?


----------



## nicolai.fan (12. September 2010)

dietercrouch schrieb:


> hi,
> bin zur zeit auf der suche nach nem neuen mtb und intressiere mich für ein helius AM, wegen meiner größe wird mir ein maßrahmen empfohlen, nun steht im internet ein preisaufschlag von 330  peer e-mail wurde mir aber ein preisaufschlag von 600 gesagt.
> was ist nun richtig ?



ab der Eurobike sinds 600


----------



## stuk (12. September 2010)

die Frage ist aber was als Maßrahmen angesehen wird.
ein L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr ist ja z.B kein Maßrahmen, oder wenn andere Rohre verbaut werden?
Wenn es aber darum geht das jemand besondere Wünsche was Winkel und Kettenstrebenlängen usw. angeht und der Rahmen somit neu berechnet werden muss dann wird es doch erst ein Maßrahmen,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietercrouch (12. September 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ab der Eurobike sinds 600


danke da muss ichs mir ja doch noch überlegen, vielleicht reicht doch ein rahmen in xl.


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

wie groß bist du?

ich bin 196 cm und würde XL kaufen

ich habe hier ein Nicolai Argon FR in XL

Stuttgart - zum Probe sitzen meine ich

oder liegt Knittlingen doch wo anders?
;-)

Edith: ich seh grad, das du in Baden wohnst.
fahr doch zu Rainer in den Wurzelpuff nach Eppelheim
und mach dort gleich mal einen Termin mit dem IBC-User Andi-Y aus
der hat ein Helius AFR in XL

nur mal so zum testen...


----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2010)

Wie heißen die Teile: 





Kann man die gold-eloxiert bekommen? Was kosten die? (gleicher Preis wie beim Ersatzteilshop?)


----------



## softbiker (13. September 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Wie heißen die Teile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind Umlenkhebel für den Dämpfer.
Das elox-Zeugs heisst extra-love und das gabs ab 2008.
Gibts auf Anfrage bestimmt gold eloxiert.
Was Sie bei N kosten weis ich aber grad nicht.


----------



## zuspät (13. September 2010)

oder evtl. mal bei mad-line nachfragen


----------



## Tante-Emma (13. September 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ab der Eurobike sinds 600



Heftig. 

Custom upcharge bleibt bei 132,- EUR?


----------



## stuk (13. September 2010)

@wildbiker.
umlenkhebel oder auch UHL genannt. ob nacheloxieren von N gemacht wird weiss ich nicht. aber neu in gold wäre möglich aber recht teuer wenn man bedenkt das nur die vorderen plättchen beim AM 60e kosten sollen...
mfg


----------



## followupup (13. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @wildbiker.
> .....wenn man bedenkt das nur die vorderen plättchen beim AM 60e kosten sollen...
> mfg



*60  *  für die vordere Dämpferaufnahme  stimmt das ??

sorry aber da sollte günstiger sein.

Es steht auch in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Hammschmidt-KIT das nur 99 Euro kosten soll (falls das stimmt).


Andere Sache...... habe gestern das Innenlager ausgebaut und es war viel Wasser drin, das lecker duftete.
Jetzt bohre ich erstaml ein Loch von unten rein. 
Wie schaut es mit der Kettenstrebe rechts aus, hat schon jemand da einen Abfluss gebohrt.


----------



## acid-driver (13. September 2010)

in meinen kettenstreben sind bereits löcher, meinst du nicht, die reichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2010)

Uff 60 eu+, wäre ja heftig... Hatte nur mal so aus reinem Interesse gefragt...Kann man immer noch machen lassen, erstmal wird gefahren und kanns bis Mittwoch kaum abwarten, Rad beim Händler wieder abzuholen...

Apropo Kettenstrebe, wofür ist dieses Plastikteil? Ist das Teil gegen Chainsuck? Mein Helius CC hats nicht, aber gesehen hab ichs schon an einigen. Kann man das an jedem Nicolai nachrüsten? Befestigung?


----------



## acid-driver (13. September 2010)

das plastikteil ist ein strebenschutz. dafür muss aber in die kettenstrebe gebohrt werden. 
müsste aber nachzurüsten gehen. ein neoprenschutz tuts aber auch


----------



## followupup (13. September 2010)

@acid driver

dann muss ich gleich mal gucken gehen, habe bei mir aber keine gesehen, helius am von Ende 2009


----------



## guru39 (13. September 2010)




----------



## Kontragonist (13. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Warum ist das eigentlich nur oben auf der Kettenstrebe? Vielleicht hab nur ich das Problem *aber bei mir martert die Kette die Streben eigentlich hauptsächlich von UNTEN und zwar besonders am Yoke 

Schlauch und ähnlich flexible Materialien sind im Nu durch. Die sollten mal ne Hartschalen-Verkleidung für die Gegend erfinden!


----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2010)

Aha.. und wieder haben wir was gelernt...

Erstmal genug gefragt  

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (13. September 2010)

verträgt ein rahmen in raw die reinigung mit verdünnung?


----------



## dietercrouch (13. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie groß bist du?


Ich bin 2,02 Meter und habe eine Schrittlänge von einem Meter, würde mir halt gerne mal das helius am anschaun bisher leider noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## stuk (14. September 2010)

@ dietercrouch: da der AM-Rahmen recht flach ist könnte das bei deiner Größer "komisch" werden, insbosonders bei ausgestellter Sattelstütze. Hast du schonmal über das gute alte helius FR nachgedacht? wird immer noch gebaut und passt meiner Meinung nach besser zu großen Fahrern.

@followupup: wollte mir um alte 200/57 Dämpfer als reserve fahren zu können die alte Dämpferaufnahme als Ersatzteil nachbestellen. 58e plus Versand!!! da habe ich lieber meine alten Dämpfer verkauft und besorge mir irgendwann mal einen 216er Ersatzdämpfer. (ist unterm Strich einfacher und preiswerter)

@wildbiker: hast du schonmal an goldene Lagerdeckel gedacht? so kann der ULH so bleiben und die Deckel setzen schöne points
mfg


----------



## Zep2008 (14. September 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das sind Umlenkhebel für den Dämpfer.
> Das elox-Zeugs heisst extra-love und das gabs ab 2008.
> Gibts auf Anfrage bestimmt gold eloxiert.
> Was Sie bei N kosten weis ich aber grad nicht.



oder da:  http://www.colormetal.de/veredelung.htm

ist bei mir um die Ecke.
z.B:ganzer Rahmen in Wunsch-Elox, den schwarzen einfach übereloxiren, ca.200.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>



dat outfitt


----------



## softbiker (14. September 2010)

Wie son kleiner braver Schuljunge und auf´er bike sah er aus wie Porno-Ralle


----------



## dietercrouch (14. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @ dietercrouch: da der AM-Rahmen recht flach ist könnte das bei deiner Größer "komisch" werden, insbosonders bei ausgestellter Sattelstütze. Hast du schonmal über das gute alte helius FR nachgedacht? wird immer noch gebaut und passt meiner Meinung nach besser zu großen Fahrern.


das FR würde wohl recht weit aus meinem Einsatzgebiet rausfallen denke das eher das AC in Frage kommt, habe gerade in den techsheets gesehen das da auch eine xxl version existiert oder ist das auch schon tailormade ?


----------



## stuk (14. September 2010)

ich denke das sich AM und FR  nicht so viel vom Einsatz tun. Federwege sind fast identisch, FR ist aber stabiler und somit schwerer, was ab einer bestimmten Körpergröße von Vorteil sein kann....
Am Besten fragst Du mal bei Nicolai an was für welchen Preis möglich ist.


----------



## wildbiker (14. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @wildbiker: hast du schonmal an goldene Lagerdeckel gedacht? so kann der ULH so bleiben und die Deckel setzen schöne points
> mfg



Noch nicht, aber stimmt die gibts einzeln... 

Gibts ne Anleitung für die ganzen Lager vom Helius (Demontage/Montage/Wartung)?


----------



## karmakiller (15. September 2010)

Hallo, 
was bedeutet eigentlich 'custom upcharge' bei der Rahmenbestellung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thunder666 (15. September 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was bedeutet eigentlich 'custom upcharge' bei der Rahmenbestellung ?



Bedeutet z.B. L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr(o. S Rahmen mit L Sitzrohr ) etc.

Preis dafür ist wohl unverändert geblieben.


----------



## dietercrouch (15. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ich denke das sich AM und FR nicht so viel vom Einsatz tun. Federwege sind fast identisch, FR ist aber stabiler und somit schwerer, was ab einer bestimmten Körpergröße von Vorteil sein kann....
> Am Besten fragst Du mal bei Nicolai an was für welchen Preis möglich ist.


Naja von der Geometrie unterscheiden die Rahmen sich ja nicht groß und ich bin mit meinen 86 kilo sehr leicht für die Größe  
Hab meine Fragen auch schon an Mitarbeiter von Nicolai gemailt mal schaun was rauskommt


----------



## MO_Thor (17. September 2010)

Tach schön,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich bei einer Bestellung von DSK-Komplettbikes auch ne Wunschgeo bekommen kann?
An sich sollte das doch mit Aufpreis gehen.....

Danke schonmal


----------



## trek 6500 (17. September 2010)

...hab für meinen bass rahmen eine luftdämpfer gekauft (float r ) - nun passen die buchsen nicht ... brauche extrem dringend einen satz buchsen fox - 24 breit , 8 mm durchmesser . wer kann weiterhelfen ??? ja , ich weiss, bei bike mailorder und hibike gibts die - aber das dauert  zu lang - will mit dem aufbau weitermachen ,,,, danke für hilfe !!!! über den preis werden wir uns sicher einig !! gruss, kati


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2010)

Falls Du nicht fündig wirst, Bike-Discount hat auch welche und die sind deutlich schneller als hibike und BMO, normalerweise sind die Sachen innerhalb von 24h stunden da:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k649/a10134/buchsenset-fuer-monarch-vivid-240-x-8mm.html


----------



## acid-driver (17. September 2010)

wo wir gerade bei buchsen sind. 

bei meinem AM war ein buchsenset dabei, gibts das auch fürs CC?
falls es das gibt, was kostet das?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. September 2010)

bestell dir welche die sind genau so schnell da als wenn sie dir jemand privat schicken würd!Vieleicht kannst du dir bis dahin mit 8er unterlegscheiben aushelfen!Ging beim Nonius auch ...


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...hab für meinen bass rahmen eine luftdämpfer gekauft (float r ) - nun passen die buchsen nicht ... brauche extrem dringend einen satz buchsen fox - 24 breit , 8 mm durchmesser . wer kann weiterhelfen ??? ja , ich weiss, bei bike mailorder und hibike gibts die - aber das dauert  zu lang - will mit dem aufbau weitermachen ,,,, danke für hilfe !!!! über den preis werden wir uns sicher einig !! gruss, kati



Vielleicht kann ich Dir auf meiner Minidrehbank welche herstellen  Ich hoffe das Du keinen Kaffee willst, während Du wartest


----------



## trek 6500 (17. September 2010)

echt ´n geiler joke ... 
@dream deep : danke , wenn die so schnell sind , bestell ich dort ! greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (17. September 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> verträgt ein rahmen in raw die reinigung mit verdünnung?



PUSH! keiner ne Idee??


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

Das Geile an raw is, wenn man was versaut hat man es gleich wieder rauspoliert


----------



## trek 6500 (17. September 2010)

@dreamdeep : ups , grad geseh´n , in  den von mir gebrauchten  maßen gibts da nix von fox . muss 24 breite haben , die bietren nur 22,2 an ...shit


----------



## waschi82 (17. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Geile an raw is, wenn man was versaut hat man es gleich wieder rauspoliert



dann wirds ein raw...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @dreamdeep : ups , grad geseh´n , in  den von mir gebrauchten  maßen gibts da nix von fox . muss 24 breite haben , die bietren nur 22,2 an ...shit


Von Fox nicht, aber von RS, die passen genauso. Der Link von oben führt direkt zu den passenden Buchsen und lagernd sind sie auch - sollten also an Dienstag bei Dir sein.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> PUSH! keiner ne Idee??



Wieso willst du das machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @dreamdeep : ups , grad geseh´n , in  den von mir gebrauchten  maßen gibts da nix von fox . muss 24 breite haben , die bietren nur 22,2 an ...shit


hols dir da die sind auch sehr flott und deine 24er sind sofort lieferbar!
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...minium-Einbaubuchsen-ohne-Gleitlager-8mm.html


----------



## dreamdeep (18. September 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> hols dir da die sind auch sehr flott und deine 24er sind sofort lieferbar!
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...minium-Einbaubuchsen-ohne-Gleitlager-8mm.html



Wenn nicht das leidige Problem mit der Bezahlung wäre, Vorkasse dauert immer mindesten 2-3 Tage bis das Geld überhaupt verbucht ist und nochmal 24h für den Versand. Nachnahme halte ich für sinnlos. Verstehe nicht warum BC nicht endlich mal Paypal oder CC anbietet, ansonsten ist der Service nämlich top


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Geile an raw is, wenn man was versaut hat man es gleich wieder rauspoliert



Das kann ich nur bestätigen!und die Optik ist und bleibt einfach der knaller!eigentlich wollt ich ja vom Artur a pulver drauf aber ich brings einfach nicht übers Herz...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wenn nicht das leidige Problem mit der Bezahlung wäre, Vorkasse dauert immer mindesten 2-3 Tage bis das Geld überhaupt verbucht ist und nochmal 24h für den Versand. Nachnahme halte ich für sinnlos. Verstehe nicht warum BC nicht endlich mal Paypal oder CC anbietet, ansonsten ist der Service nämlich top



ja sie muss aber so der so warten!wenn sie die Buchsen irgendwo privat kauft muss sie ja auch erst das Geld überweissen und dann warten bis derjenige verschickt...
ich bestell ausschlieslich per Nachnahme!allerdings auch nur weil ich durch nen Guten freund die 
Möglichkeit hab vor der Bezahlung ins Paket zu schaun!notfalls kann ich so wenns probleme gibt das zeug direkt zurückgehen lassen ohne sinnlos zu investiern!
aber hast schon recht,zumindest PP sollte drin sein


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. September 2010)

ach ja:Marzocchi buchsen passen übrigens auch


----------



## trek 6500 (18. September 2010)

bestellt . danke !!    ja , warten muss ich so oder so - ausser es hätte jemand in der nähe welche rumliegen gehabt ... dann wärs flotter gegangen . -


----------



## dreamdeep (18. September 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ja sie muss aber so der so warten!wenn sie die Buchsen irgendwo privat kauft muss sie ja auch erst das Geld überweissen und dann warten bis derjenige verschickt...



Ja, deshalb hätte ich halt einfach bei Bikedisocunt die RS Buchsen bestellt und per Paypal bezahlt, ist jetzt halt das Wochenende dazwischen, unter der Woche sind die Teile sonst innerhalb von 24h da. 
Ist aber auch egal, die Buchsen sind ja jetzt bestellt und alles wird gut.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ... und alles wird gut.


ebenso solls doch sein


----------



## c_w (18. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wenn nicht das leidige Problem mit der Bezahlung wäre, Vorkasse dauert immer mindesten 2-3 Tage bis das Geld überhaupt verbucht ist und nochmal 24h für den Versand. Nachnahme halte ich für sinnlos. Verstehe nicht warum BC nicht endlich mal Paypal oder CC anbietet, ansonsten ist der Service nämlich top



Barzahlung bei Selbstabholung ist das Zauberwort ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (18. September 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Barzahlung bei Selbstabholung ist das Zauberwort ;-)



Da hast Du es natürlich Traumhaft gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (18. September 2010)

Jep... aber die sind manchmal schon ziemlich verplant ;-)
Wollten mir schonmal nen 29er Ardent als Highroller andrehen ;-) Falsch gelabelt...


----------



## trek 6500 (18. September 2010)

@cw : ...wenn der verkäufer um die ecke wohnt , glück gehabt ...-


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. September 2010)

Nicolai hat mir mal Buchsen geschickt und das hat 20 Stunden gedauert!


----------



## trek 6500 (18. September 2010)

....hab ` mitlerweile auch welche - kumpel hatte noch passende da !! sehr gut !!


----------



## MO_Thor (18. September 2010)

Schamloses Selbstzitat:


MO_Thor schrieb:


> Tach schön,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich bei einer Bestellung von DSK-Komplettbikes auch ne Wunschgeo bekommen kann?
> An sich sollte das doch mit Aufpreis gehen.....
> ...



Keine ne Ahnung davon?


----------



## Testmaen (19. September 2010)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Schamloses Selbstzitat:
> 
> 
> Keine ne Ahnung davon?



Ich wüsste keinen Grund, warum das nicht möglich sein sollte. DSK muss den Rahmen eh bei Nicolai bestellen, schon allein wegen (der meist unterschiedlichen) Farbe. Ob die nun einen Standard-Rahmen oder einen Custom-Geo Rahmen bestellen ist egal. Du musst halt wissen, was du an Veränderungen haben willst.


----------



## acid-driver (20. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei buchsen sind.
> 
> bei meinem AM war ein buchsenset dabei, gibts das auch fürs CC?
> falls es das gibt, was kostet das?



weiß keiner was?

geben tuts das anscheinend, aber was kostet das?


----------



## dreamdeep (20. September 2010)

Fürs AC, AM usw. kostet es 30. Keine Ahnung ob das für das CC auch passt, ist aber zumindest ein Anhaltspunkt was es kosten könnte


----------



## acid-driver (20. September 2010)

jeweils oder für beide dämpferaugen?

für beide wärs n guter preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (20. September 2010)

Für das komplette Set, also vorne und hinten inkl. aller benötigten Teile.


----------



## acid-driver (20. September 2010)

sehr gut, dann setz ich mal ne passende mail auf  danke 

noch eine andere frage an alle stahlfeder-fahrer. 
ich möchte demnächst umrüsten auf selbige und wollte mal grob die federrate ermitteln. 
ich wiege ca 80-85kg, der dämpfer soll ins helius AM (200/57)

was bietet sich da für eine feder an? hat evtl sogar eine liegen?


----------



## dreamdeep (20. September 2010)

Ich bin mit 82kg (nackt) eine 550er im 57mm DHX gefahren, hat gut gepasst.


----------



## stuk (20. September 2010)

auch 82-85 kilo und 500er oder mal 600er aber im CC (200/57)


----------



## evil-bjoern (20. September 2010)

Hi,

Was brauch man denn alles, um einen Fox DHX RC4 in einen Helius AFR einzubauen? Beim Kauf des Rahmens beim Händler hatte ich mir ein passendes Buchsenset mit bestellt und heute kam der Dämpfer. Aber irgendwie hat das ziemlich Spiel. Gibt es vielleicht mal irgendwo eine Abbildung wie das ganze eingebaut werden muss? Sowohl die Anleitung von Fox, als auch die von Nicolai sind wenig hilfreich, da keinerlei Abbildung ... Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich die falschen Buchsen habe oder irgendwas verkehrt mache ... Oder kann vielleicht jemand mal ein Bild von seinen Buchsen reinstellen?

Danke schon mal

Björn


----------



## dreamdeep (20. September 2010)

Wo genau hast Du denn Spiel?

Das Buchsenset sieht so aus und besteht aus 2x Alubuchse für die vordere Aufnahme und eine Stahlachse, 2x Aluspacer und 2x Gleitscheiben für die hintere Aufnahme:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. September 2010)

hat der Dämpfer zu beiden Seiten Spiel oder haben die Buchsen im Dämpfer Spiel?
   ....knapp zu langsam


----------



## evil-bjoern (20. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und das Foto! Also das Buchsenset scheint dann zu stimmen. 

Die Buchsen im Dämpfer haben Spiel ... aber der DU-Bushring (Dämpferbuchsenlager) ist eigentlich schon im Dämpfer montiert ... sieht zumindest so aus ... mache gleich mal ein Foto.


----------



## evil-bjoern (20. September 2010)

So sieht das Dämpferauge aus:





Der Innendurchmesser des Dämpferauges beträgt etwas mehr als 12 mm.

Der Außendurchmesser der Buchsen ist aber exakt 12 mm. Was ist dann jetzt falsch? 

Gruss Björn


----------



## dreamdeep (21. September 2010)

Das Einbauset ist falsch. Die Achse und die Buchsen müssen für Fox 12,6 - 12,7mm haben. Da hat dein Händler das falsche Kit für Manitou und die alten RS Dämpfer bis 2007 bestellt, das hat 12mm.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. September 2010)

Das Gescheiteste wär jetzt wohl:  du schenkst mir einfach den Dämpfer,weil du brauchst ja eh einen der zu deinen Buchsen passt...


----------



## superson1c (24. September 2010)

KF: Ich wohne ca. 20km von Lübbrechtsen entfernt. Kann ich auch direkt bei Nicolai probefahren oder geht das nur in den "Partnershops"?


----------



## flyingscot (24. September 2010)

Geht schon, wenn die gerade ein Testbike da haben. Habe ich auch gemacht, einfach vorher anrufen...


----------



## stuk (24. September 2010)

und wenn du dann bestellen willst kannst du vor ort mir den jungens eventl. kleine änderungen besprechen. z.B. zusätzlich zugführung für telestütze, farbwünsche etc.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2010)

@ elmono 
"oder in Tschechien oder wo auch immer im Ostblock Nicolai mittlerweile schweisst "  .




was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## dreamdeep (24. September 2010)

Das blöde Geschwätz von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben und irgendwelche Gerüchte in die Welt setzen, am besten ignorieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (24. September 2010)

da kennt sich wer aus 

fährt bestimmt selbst die importware aus "kleinstadt"


----------



## dreamdeep (24. September 2010)

Genau, hier der Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7593970#post7593970


----------



## klmp77 (24. September 2010)

ihr seid ja schlimmer als "bild".


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2010)

tja. sie werden sich wohl nie mögen: die liteville-clique und die nicolai-sekte.


----------



## Helium (24. September 2010)

Was mach ich dann, mit Nicolai und Liteville, beide find ich geil
Hoffe das ist nicht schlimm!


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2010)

Bleibt ma logga Jungs, hier geht es nur um Fahrräder!


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> tja. sie werden sich wohl nie mögen: die liteville-clique und die nicolai-sekte.



echt jetzt?

ich dachte, wir hatten zusammen Spass in Eppelheim...


----------



## c_w (26. September 2010)

Hm, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen ;-) Wir hatten heute auf jeden Fall massig Spaß, auf dem 601er, als gemischte Liteville - Nicolai Truppe.

Schöne Grüße vom Lago, wo BESTES Bikewetter herrscht :-D


----------



## DieterB (26. September 2010)

Hallo,
wechsel gerade von einem Helius ST in Größe M auf Größe L.
Am 'M' hatte ich eine Kurbel mit 170mm Kurbeln, mit der ich eigentlich gut klargekommen bin. Die Kurbel soll nun getauscht werden und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob eine 175mm Kurbel bei Rahmengröße 'L' nicht die bessere Wahl wäre.
Was fahrt ihr an euren ST's bzw. was wäre eure Empfehlung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (27. September 2010)

Servus

gibt es von eurer seite ein Erfahrungswert wann man beim AM die Dämpferbuchsen wechseln muss, also nach wie vielen Höhenmetern

Danke!

edit sagt: schraube war etwas zu locker....

aber, wie fest müssen denn die schrauben an den umlenkhebeln sein und wie kann ich diese nachziehen, die scheinen bei mir recht locker zu sein...


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. September 2010)

Moin!

Wißt Ihr schon, wann der Jubiläumskatalog kommt? ich habe eine Mail geschrieben, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen und auf der Homepage kann ich (noch) nichts dazu finden.

Danke, Luke


----------



## acid-driver (27. September 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wißt Ihr schon, wann der Jubiläumskatalog kommt? ich habe eine Mail geschrieben, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen und auf der Homepage kann ich (noch) nichts dazu finden.
> 
> Danke, Luke



warte derzeit auch auf antwort 

ist [email protected] noch aktuell?


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist [email protected] noch aktuell?



keine Ahnung... ich hab das Kontaktformular benutzt...


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (27. September 2010)

Aus dem "neues für 2011"-Thread:



Dittmosher schrieb:


> Hey liebe Nicolai-Fans!
> 
> Schöne Grüße von Kalle:
> 
> Der Katalog erscheint Anfrang Oktober! ...


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. September 2010)

THX. Dann freue ich mich auf den Oktober...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceage2000 (27. September 2010)

Sind am AM oder am AC wenn ich ein M Sitzrohr für einen Large Rahmen nehme, die Gussets noch dran? Ansonsten ist die Stabilität bei meistens weit ausgezogenem Sattel doch eingeschränkt, oder?

Danke, Ulli


----------



## dreamdeep (27. September 2010)

Gussets sind nur bei Größe S keine dran.


----------



## iceage2000 (27. September 2010)

Prima, danke.


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. September 2010)

wie fest müssen die denn sein und wie kann ich diese gegebenfalls nachziehen?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. September 2010)

Die Madenschraube auf der rechten Seite lösen und auf der anderen seite die Schraube leicht nachziehn!Madenschraube wieder festziehn!der Hinterbau sollte bei ausgebautem Dämpfer noch leicht mit der Hand bewegt werden können!gerade so das er nicht von alleine zurückfallen würde...


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. September 2010)

super, danke!


----------



## dreamdeep (29. September 2010)

@Speziazlizt: ist das gold oder orange extra love?


----------



## DieterB (30. September 2010)

Mag sich nochmal kurz einer meiner Frage annehmen? Ihr fahrt doch auch mit Kurbeln an euren Rädern, oder? Oder fährt keiner Heliusssseee in Größe 'L'? 
Danke 



DieterB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wechsel gerade von einem Helius ST in Größe M auf Größe L.
> Am 'M' hatte ich eine Kurbel mit 170mm Kurbeln, mit der ich eigentlich gut klargekommen bin. Die Kurbel soll nun getauscht werden und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob eine 175mm Kurbel bei Rahmengröße 'L' nicht die bessere Wahl wäre.
> Was fahrt ihr an euren ST's bzw. was wäre eure Empfehlung?


----------



## Zep2008 (30. September 2010)

Das hat doch in erster Linie was mit deiner Beinlänge, Schrittmaß zu tun, oder?


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @Speziazlizt: ist das gold oder orange extra love?



puuh, es ist eher Gold als Orange, 100% kann ich dir das aber nicht sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. September 2010)

DieterB schrieb:


> Mag sich nochmal kurz einer meiner Frage annehmen? Ihr fahrt doch auch mit Kurbeln an euren Rädern, oder? Oder fährt keiner Heliusssseee in Größe 'L'?
> Danke



ich persönlich versteh nicht was die 5mm unterschied bewirken sollen!ich hatte im L-Helius 170er und danach 175er kurbel ,da konnte ich keinen für mich spürbaren unterschied feststellen!könnte höchstens sein das man mit der 175er minimal mehr Kraft in die umdrehung bekommt und man vielleicht minimal schneller is ,während man bei einer 170er halt 5mm mehr bodenfreiheit hat!was auch immer das dann bringen soll!


----------



## nox_ (30. September 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> puuh, es ist eher Gold als Orange, 100% kann ich dir das aber nicht sagen



Sollte Gold sein. Das Orange ist doch noch einen Tick dunkler.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> puuh, es ist eher Gold als Orange, 100% kann ich dir das aber nicht sagen



Danke


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. September 2010)

Seit der letzten Tour Knarzt es bei mit im Hinterbau ich konnte nicht lokalisieren wo genau es ist. Hat da jmd nen Tipp? 

Grad wenn man das AM mal ordentlich rangenommen hat, was kann sich da lösen ?


----------



## acid-driver (30. September 2010)

bei meinem CC waren die lagerdeckel an der bremsenseite etwas lose. 
evtl mal alle nachziehen.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Oktober 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Seit der letzten Tour Knarzt es bei mit im Hinterbau ich konnte nicht lokalisieren wo genau es ist. Hat da jmd nen Tipp?


Erfahrungsgemäss sind das oft die beiden Lager am Umlenkhebel oder auch direkt die Dämpferachse.
Einfach mal auseinandernehmen, reinigen, neu fetten und einstellen. Dann sollte das Thema erledigt sein.


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Oktober 2010)

THX Jungs mach ich gleich morgen.


----------



## flyingscot (1. Oktober 2010)

Genau, die beiden Wippenlager und das Hauptlager mal kontrollieren und ggf. nachstellen. Die Horst-Links waren bei mir bisher quasi wartungsfrei.


----------



## wildbiker (1. Oktober 2010)

Ist der DT Swiss Dämpfer auch für über 100 kg Fahrer geeignet? bzw. wieviel psi kann man reinpumpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (1. Oktober 2010)

bist du so schwer?


----------



## wildbiker (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich nicht, aber das N ersetzt mein Kraftstoff HT (fuhr Freund).  und der ist halt nen bissl kräftiger und schwerer als ich..


----------



## wildbiker (1. Oktober 2010)

So bin grad erstmal mächtig ausgerastet, weil mein Vater die Schraube bzw. Schraubenkopf am PopLock Hebel abgebrochen bzw. abgedreht hat. Jetzt fehlt der Schraube der Kopf, restliches Gewinde steckt drinne. Wie krieg ich den kläglichen Rest der Schraube raus?


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt dafür Aufsätze mit gegensetzlichem Gewinde. Da müsstest Du ein Loch reinbohren und dann diesen Aufsatz eben entgegengesetzt einschrauben, dadurch dreht sich die alte Schraube raus.


----------



## stuk (1. Oktober 2010)

ich dachte das wäre dein N wildbiker???
wieviel druck der dämpfer verträgt steht auf dem dämpfer. glaube 18 Bar?


----------



## wildbiker (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ists auch... lange komplizierte Geschichte...  um gemeinsam fahren zu können brauchts halt 2 Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (2. Oktober 2010)

Gibts eigentlich noch das Helius Travel dingsbums? Inzwischen vielleicht sogar auf AC-Basis?


----------



## Motivatus (2. Oktober 2010)

Kurze Frage:

Gibts einen plausiblen Grund warum das Argon CC 550â¬ (!) teurer is als das Argon FR?


----------



## stuk (2. Oktober 2010)

scheint einer der vielen fehler auf der seite zu sein...
da haben sich wohl die AC daten und text eingeschlichen.


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Oktober 2010)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Gibts einen plausiblen Grund warum das Argon CC 550â¬ (!) teurer is als das Argon FR?



Im Order Generator steht der tatsÃ¤chliche Preis von 1.199,â Euro â dafÃ¼r muss man Shock Mounts vom Ion, Helius oder Ufo dazu auswÃ¤hlen 

Man scheint sÃ¤mtliche Konzentration auf die Herstellung von Bikes zu richten  vlt. sollte man jemanden fÃ¼râs QualitÃ¤tsmanagement der Kommunikation (Tech-Sheets, Website, Order-Generator etc.) einstellen 




chickenway-user schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch das Helius Travel dingsbums? Inzwischen vielleicht sogar auf AC-Basis?



Ja, das Helius Travel ist im Order-Generator (2.099,â). Ist aber immer noch das mit CC-Umlenkhebel.


----------



## sibor-sonic (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich habe das Problem das ich in mein UFO ST eine Boxxer mit zu wenig steuerrohrlänge verbauen will, damit der Steuersatz nicht eine Menge Platz weg nimmt, denke ich an einen semi integrierten.
Nun aber zu den 22 mm Einpresstiefe, der Sixpack hat 13 mm der FSA hat gerade mal 8mm, weiß jemand einen anderen in der Preislage +-60 Euro.
Vom Kauf der Gabel kann ich zur Not auch noch zurücktreten.


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2010)

UFO ST hat doch 1.5 Steuerrohr? Da ist die Einpresstiefe geringer, 16mm glaube ich.


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. Oktober 2010)

Nach Rücksprache mit Nicolai ist bei 1.5 sogar der Syntace Superspin zugelassen, also alles kein Thema!


----------



## iceage2000 (3. Oktober 2010)

Macht es Sinn, o. besser gefragt, wann macht es Sinn ein kürzeres Sitzrohr für  ein AC oder AM zu wählen? Ich, ca. 183cm mit 86-87cm Schrittlänge habe  überlegt, ob ich ein M Sitzrohr für einen L Rahmen wählen sollte.  Einsatz überwiegend Touren. Es wird ja wirklich nur das Sitzrohr 3 cm gekürzt  u. somit müsste ich doch nur bergab durch die größere Einsinktiefe evtl. Vorteile haben? Nicht mehr  Schrittfreiheit, besseres Handling bei Touren etc.?


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Oktober 2010)

ich war heute im bikepark hahnenklee daumen und musste nach ca. 20 abfahrten feststellen das mir die aheadkappe gerissen ist.  wie geht das? der rest ist heil. vorbau ist fest. steuersatz sitzt top. alles upi. nur eben der riss in der aheadkappe. die schraube zum einstellen des steuersatzes war ist handfest angezogen.  einer ne idee? steuersatz ist ein reset 118 hdal2.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Oktober 2010)

Komisch. Die Kralle sitzt gerade im Gabelschaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. Oktober 2010)

kerzengrade.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht war die Aheadkappe schon vorgeschädigt? Stell doch mal ein Bild rein. Finde das aber auch sehr rätselhaft, auf der Kappe ist ja keine Belastung drauf.


----------



## guru39 (3. Oktober 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich war heute im bikepark hahnenklee daumen und musste nach ca. 20 abfahrten feststellen das mir die aheadkappe gerissen ist.  wie geht das? der rest ist heil. vorbau ist fest. steuersatz sitzt top. alles upi. nur eben der riss in der aheadkappe. die schraube zum einstellen des steuersatzes war ist handfest angezogen.  einer ne idee? steuersatz ist ein reset 118 hdal2.



Vermutlich ne Leichtbaukappä


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Oktober 2010)

ist die resetkappe zum steuersatz. bild kommt die tage.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub, ich würd mich da lieber an reset wenden, als an das forum 

hab mal davon gelesen, dass die kappen den geist aufgeben, wenn man sie zu stark anknallt. irgendwo kam auch der tipp mit ner stahlschraube und billigkappe vorzuspannen, den vorbau festzuschrauben und dann erst die originale kappe draufzumachen. 

finde ich aber ehrlich gesagt etwas übertrieben. ich hab meine beiden resets auch mit den originalteilen vorgespannt.


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2010)

bei mir reissen die Aheadkappen immer, wenn ich oben auf dem Vorbau nen Syntace Spacer direkt unter der Kappe montiert habe.

diese Spacer haben innen als Auflagefläche ja nur drei Nasen, nicht den kompletten Kreis...


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir mal jmd bitte sagen wie ich diese Schwingensache fixen kann? 
Wo sitzen da die Gleitlager ? sind es Gleitlager ? und wie löse ich die Schrauben ?Inbus auf eine Seite und auf der anderen mit was gegenhalten ?


----------



## zuspät (4. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß etz net in wie weit sich mein bass von aktuellen rahmen unterscheidet, bei mir brauchst auf beiden seiten inbusschlüssel, um die abdeckung weg zu schrauben. 
dann die zwei madenschrauben rausdrehen und du kannst die achse rausdrücken.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Oktober 2010)

da hat sich nix geändert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeEk (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie schütz Ihr eure Unterrohre vor Steinschlag??
Hab bei meinem ION festgestellt, dass der Lack am Unterrohr spürbar rauh ist. Nix was bis aufs Metall geht aber halt lauter kleine Macken von hoch geschleuderten Steinen. Macht es Sinn hier Folie drauf zu kleben oder ist der Nicolai Lack dick und flexibel genug um das über ein paar Jahre mit zu machen??

Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## Rastapopoulos (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
hier meine Montagsfrage am Dienstag - 
mein Helius FR 2006 / Größe M soll ne neue Gabel bekommen, ich habe die alte Z1 meiner Frau aufschwatzen können (trotz falscher Farbe). Habe im Hinterkopf, dass es mal Probleme bei dem Rahmen mit einer 66 gab, wo die Gabelkrone gegen das Unterrohr stößt oder so was. Oder ist das nur meinem wirren Geist entsprungen?
Frage: passt eine 2011er Lyrik problemlos an den Rahmen (U-Turn / 160mm), unabhängig von der Einbauhöhe, es geht nur um eine mögliche Kollision zwischen Gabelkrone und Unterrohr.
Thanx Rasta


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2010)

@GeEk 
 geh mal mit politur drann,- ansonsten transparentes klebeband an diese stelle.

@Rasta 
-N- und marzocchi geht ja mal garnicht...
ne RS lyrik passt super in dein bike.


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Oktober 2010)

GeEk schrieb:


> Wie schütz Ihr eure Unterrohre vor Steinschlag??
> Hab bei meinem ION festgestellt, dass der Lack am Unterrohr spürbar rauh ist. Nix was bis aufs Metall geht aber halt lauter kleine Macken von hoch geschleuderten Steinen. Macht es Sinn hier Folie drauf zu kleben oder ist der Nicolai Lack dick und flexibel genug um das über ein paar Jahre mit zu machen??
> 
> Grüße,
> ...



Meine Lösung: Nicolai Heavy Duty Stickerset! Schweine Teuer, aber hält was es verspricht!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/754873


@all hat schon jemand das Pimpkit verbaut?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Hat schon jemand die Extra Love Farben mit den Elox-Farben von Sixpack Racing verglichen? Speziell blau und rot würden mich interessieren.

Dank und Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## visionthing (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre ein Helius FR von 2006 und möchte es etwas abspecken und das Fahrwerk auf Luft umstellen. Beim Dämpfer habe ich an einen Monarch 4.2 gedacht und habe nun keine Ahnung welchen Tune ich nehmen soll. Hat hier jemand eine Ahnung welcher Tune ins Helius passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (6. Oktober 2010)

Grundsatzfrage:

Wenn man z.B. einen 200/57er Dämpfer hat kann man dann auch nen grösseren Dämpfer nehmen und den dann entsprechend in einem der Löcher für weniger Federweg einbauen? Wie berechnet man das bzw wie ist das überhaupt mit den Federwegen? Wie misst man den Dämpfer? Hat da jemand mal ne Skizze?

Hintergrund ist die Suche nach nem gebrauchten (Luft-)Dämpfer.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Oktober 2010)

200/57er
Die erste Angabe ist die Einbaulänge, gemessen von mitte Dämpferauge bis mit mitte Dämpferauge. Die zweite Angabe ist der Hub, also die Strecke um welche der Dämpfer eingefedert werden kann. 

Um den Hub zu bestimmen, Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen bzw. Feder ausbauen und den Dämpfer voll komprimieren, dann kannst Du entweder die zurückgelegte Strecke auf der Gleitfläche messen oder Du misst wieder vom Dämpferauge zu Dämpferauge und ziehst den Wert von der Einbaulänge ab, z.B. 200mm-143mm = 57mm Hub

Hier eine Skizze auf Seite 3 
http://german-a.de/de/pdf/steel_force/steelforce_bedienungsanleitung.pdf


Die Einbaulänge muss gleich sein, ansonsten änderst Du die Geometrie. Den Hub kann man unter Umständen variieren, was immer geht ist weniger Hub zu verbauen. Könntest also z.B. einen 200/51er Dämpfer verbauen und hast dann dementsprechend weniger Federweg. 
Mehr Hub kann man ausgleichen, indem man den Dämpfer dann für weniger Federweg einhängt. Diese Frage stellt sich für Dich aber nicht, da bei 200mm der maximal erhältliche Hub 57mm ist. 

Mein Tipp, lass es sein und besorge Dir wieder einen 200/57 Dämpfer


----------



## Harvester (6. Oktober 2010)

Danke, nun hab ichs verstanden 

Klar hätte ich das Originalmass immer vorgezogen. Da ich in der Technik aber noch nicht soooooo perfekt bin wollte ich jetzt mal grundsätzlich fragen  

Die Frage sollte auch nur für den Fall sein, dass ich mal ein günstiges Angebot finde und dann die Fakten kenne.


----------



## Tante-Emma (6. Oktober 2010)

Kalle hat doch auf dem Video von der Eurobike gesagt, man kann den _2011 Jubiläumskatalog ab Anfang Oktober über die Nicolai Homepage ordern. Ich finde da noch nichts. Weiß da schon jemand was?
_


----------



## The_Edge (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem roten Steuersatz für ein Helius AM mit 22mm Einpresstiefe? 
Den Acros AH-07 scheint es ja nirgendwo lagernd zu geben und der Reset hat ja einen wirklich stolzen Preis. Gibt es noch eine Alternative?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2010)

Das wird schwierig, sind ja eigentlich schon die zwei sinnvollsten Varianten. Daneben gibt es noch einen von Nox und Zonenschein in Rot. CK Steelset, Fettset und Alutech XLong es nur in silber/bronze da Stahl.

Zonenschein Heavy Duty
http://shop.strato.de/epages/611267...126790/Products/HDF-2002/SubProducts/2002-001

Nox Crusher (Achtung, nur 20mm)
http://www.noxcycles.com/cms/index....d=46&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=168&lang=de

Wenn Du mich fragst, warte entweder auf den Acros oder bezahl den stolzen Preis für den Reset. Die Steuersätze mit der großen Einpresstiefe gehen nur schwer wieder raus, da würde ich keine Experimente machen.


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Oktober 2010)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem roten Steuersatz für ein Helius AM mit 22mm Einpresstiefe?
> Den Acros AH-07 scheint es ja nirgendwo lagernd zu geben und der Reset hat ja einen wirklich stolzen Preis. Gibt es noch eine Alternative?



Chris King Steelset, habe hier noch einen rumliegen, sofern Bedarf besteht.

Habe mir für das neue Rad aus optischen Gründen auch den Reset bestellt, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob er hinsichtlich Lagerqualität dem King das Wasser reichen kann. Habe gestern in irgendeiner Bike-Bravo beim Durchblättern gelesen, dass die Lager des Innenlagers sich nach 1-2 Jahren schon verabschieden, da unzureichend gedichtet.

Mal schauen, überzeugt bin ich noch nicht von meiner Entscheidung.

Bevor die King-Diskussion wieder anfängt: Nein, CK-Steuersätze zerteilen nicht das Steuerrohr, aber anscheinend kann kein Mensch mehr einen Steuersatz einstellen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. Oktober 2010)

steelset ist natürlich nicht gerade günstig. aber schön.
bei Bike Components ist der ah07 in schwarz gerade lieferbar.
habe beide teile, funktionieren seit jahren problemlos.
letztendlich aber alles überteuerter poser-kram (wie gesagt, ich habe beide... ).


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Bevor die King-Diskussion wieder anfängt: Nein, CK-Steuersätze zerteilen nicht das Steuerrohr, aber anscheinend kann kein Mensch mehr einen Steuersatz einstellen.



Das ist vermutlich auch der Grund, weshalb CK jetzt die Konstruktion auf das bewährte Cane Creek Patent ändert.
Mit Spielfrei einstellen hat das nicht zu tun, sondern einfach mit der Konstruktion, aber die Diskussion hat sich für die Zukunft ja zum Glück nun erledigt.
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/30/interbike-2010-chris-king-grip-lock-system/



...


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich auch der Grund, weshalb CK jetzt die Konstruktion auf das bewährte Cane Creek Patent ändert
> Mit Spielfrei einstellen hat das nicht zu tun, sondern einfach mit der Konstruktion, die für langhubige Gabeln nicht geeignet ist, ein O-Ring hat eben ein gewissen Spiel. Aber die Diskussion hat sich für die Zukunft ja zum Glück nun erledigt.
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/30/interbike-2010-chris-king-grip-lock-system/



King liest auch sicherlich in den Foren und will die entstandene, m.E. grösstenteils unsachliche Diskussion eindämmen.

Im Übrigen, ich habe noch nie einen Gabelbruch aufgrund eines King-Steuersatzes gesehen und wer sich die Konstruktion mal anschaut wird sich fragen, wie dort überhaupt Spiel entstehen kann, selbst wenn der O-Ring mal weg sein sollte. Z.T. muss man das Ding mit nem Hammer auf den Gabelschaft aufkloppen, weil es so straff ist. Im eingebauten Zustand stützt es sich am Lager ab, wie jeder Steuersatz im Übrigen auch. 

Im Tour-Forum wurde der Gabelbruch von Hincapie im Übrigen auf die Kralle zurückgeführt, da hat keiner was vom oberen Gabelkonus jemals erwähnt.

Sind halt Mythen, die aus den MTB-Foren stammen.

Jeder hat da seine eigene Theorie, belegt wurde sie niemals.

Habe mir alle meine Gabeln angeschaut, fahre King seit über 10 Jahren, ich kann nichts feststellen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sind halt Mythen, die aus den MTB-Foren stammen.
> Jeder hat da seine eigene Theorie, belegt wurde sie niemals.


Für mich sind das keine Mythen, sondern eine Erfahrung die ich selbst gemacht habe. Und ja, ich kann ein Steuersatz einstellen 
Aber lassen wir es gut sein, kann ab jetzt ja jeder selbst wählen, wie er seinen CK Steuersatz haben möchte, mit der alten Konstruktion oder dem neuen Klemmkonus. Deshalb ist die Diskussion nun obsolete.


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Für mich sind das keine Mythen, sondern eigene Erfahrung. Und ja, ich kann ein Steuersatz einstellen



Dann zeig mir doch bitte mal die Beschädigung.

Erfahrungen habe ich auch genug, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe

Die meisten Markierungen auf dem Steuerrohr stammen vom Einstellen des Steuersatzes, bspw. bei Vorbauwechsel etc. Der obere Gabelkonus wird dabei nunmal minimal bewegt. Ich habe noch kein Bild mit Kerbwirkungen oder ähnlichem gesehen.

Es gibt zwar ein Bild bei Wikepedia, die Spuren können überall herstammen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir doch bitte mal die Beschädigung.
> Erfahrungen habe ich auch genug, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe


So macht halt jeder andere Erfahrungen. Ob das Phänomen auftritt, hängt sicherlich von vielen Faktoren ab, wie Toleranzen, Einbaulänge usw. 

Ich würde Dir gerne ein Foto vom Gabelschaft zeigen, die Gabel ist aber längst nicht mehr hier und Bilder habe ich damals keine gemacht. Musst mir also schon glauben, genauso wie ich Dir glaube, dass du die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht hast.

Aber wenn Du bilder sehen willst, kannst Du ja mal googlen, gibt genug davon im Netz.


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du bilder sehen willst, kannst Du ja mal googlen, gibt genug davon im Netz.



Tja, und die gibt es eben nicht.

Habe mich mit dem Thema recht ausgiebig beschäftigt.

Ich kann nur Klemmspuren sehen, die jeder handelsübliche Vorbau gleichermassen verursacht.

Ich sehe keine Bilder, die angeritzte und zerteile Gabelschäfte zeigen.

Ich wehre mich halt gegen Panikmache, die nicht belegt werden kann. Dabei meine ich Dich natürlich nicht, sondern lediglich die endlosen Diskussionen der amerikanischen Foren ohne jeglichen Beleg der These.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2010)

> Ich wehre mich halt gegen Panikmache, die nicht belegt werden kann. Dabei meine ich Dich natÃ¼rlich nicht, sondern lediglich die endlosen Diskussionen der amerikanischen Foren ohne jeglichen Beleg der These.


Du kannst den Leuten ja nicht Ihre selbstgemachte Erfahrung absprechen nur weil Du sie nicht gemacht hast. Ich glaube Dir auch sofort, dass Du beim Argon mit der 120mm (?) Gabel keine Spuren hast. 
Ich hatte die Spuren bei einer 160mm Gabel und auch die Berichte im Netz, beziehen sich auf langhubige Gabeln, was sich auch mit der Aussage von CK deckt:

"The GripLockâ¢ bearing cap designed to improve steerer interface and resist the increased wear forces of long travel forks"

Aber vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion per PN weiterfÃ¼hren, ist hier ja mittlerweile ziemlich offtopic 

http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/king-headset-scoring-fact-or-myth


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2010)

wollt ihr euch ?


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion per PN weiterführen, ist hier ja mittlerweile ziemlich offtopic



Gebe ich Dir recht.

Der Einsteller des Bild schreibt aber auf die Frage, wie tief es denn sei:

"you can barely feel it with your nail".

Also kaum spürbar, auch wenn die Bilder zunächst heftig aussehen.

Mich würden ja mal Gabeln ohne CK interessieren, da werden sicherlich auch Spuren drauf sein.

Aber wie gesagt, wir duellieren uns weiter per PM, sorry fürs OT.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wollt ihr euch ?



Nein, ist ja nur eine sachliche Diskussion, sowas kommt in den besten Ehen vor 

@Ti-Max: yep


----------



## Bas-t (7. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich eine längere dämpferlänge nicht dadurch ausgleichen dass ich die vordere dämpferaufnahme nach  vorne verschiebe?meine nämlich schonmal ein helius mit recht langem dhx gesehen zu haben,..
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, ist ja nur eine sachliche Diskussion, sowas kommt in den besten Ehen vor
> 
> @Ti-Max: yep



vor allem nicht meinen kumpel Ti. und meinen forumskumpel dream.


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> vor allem nicht meinen kumpel Ti. und meinen forumskumpel dream.



Das wird hier halt wie unter Männern geregelt

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2010)

So isses


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das wird hier halt wie unter Männern geregelt



vorallem spricht er jetz unsre sprache


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2010)

Haja, so isch es 
... hättet ihr ja nicht verstanden


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Haja, so isch es
> ... hättet ihr ja nicht verstanden



Was sagt er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (7. Oktober 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Kann ich eine längere dämpferlänge nicht dadurch ausgleichen dass ich die vordere dämpferaufnahme nach  vorne verschiebe?meine nämlich schonmal ein helius mit recht langem dhx gesehen zu haben,..
> Gruß



Natürlich kannst du das.
Nur must du dann mal überlegen was passiert?
Der längere Dämpfer hat mehr Hub. Ergo mehr Federweg. Also wird alsbald der Hinterreifen am Sattelrohr einschlagen. Außer du baust dir so ein 
24-Zoll-Kinderrad hinten rein.


----------



## Bas-t (7. Oktober 2010)

aber ein Längerer dämpfer würde den Hinterbau ja theoretisch weiter nach unten drücken wollen wenn die aufnahme vorne nicht verändert wird,... wenn man den Dämpfer aber weiter nach vorne verschiebt, wird dies doch ausgeglichen in gewissem maße oder bin ich da so falsch?

aber klar das diesem Gedankengang grenzen gesetzt sind, ...
jedoch ist es bei mir so(Helius FR) dass ich bei einem 200/57Dämpfer im Obersten Loch der Wippe(max. Federweg) und ganz nach vornegeschobener vorderaufnahme vom Dämpfer immernoch locker 20mm Luft zwichen Reifen und Sitzrohr habe(ausgefedert natürlich),...
Gruß


----------



## softbiker (8. Oktober 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> aber ein Längerer dämpfer würde den Hinterbau ja theoretisch weiter nach unten drücken wollen wenn die aufnahme vorne nicht verändert wird,... wenn man den Dämpfer aber weiter nach vorne verschiebt, wird dies doch ausgeglichen in gewissem maße oder bin ich da so falsch?
> 
> aber klar das diesem Gedankengang grenzen gesetzt sind, ...
> jedoch ist es bei mir so(Helius FR) dass ich bei einem 200/57Dämpfer im Obersten Loch der Wippe(max. Federweg) und ganz nach vornegeschobener vorderaufnahme vom Dämpfer immernoch locker 20mm Luft zwichen Reifen und Sitzrohr habe(ausgefedert natürlich),...
> Gruß



Deine Überlegung ist ansich schon richtig. 
Nur wenn du den Dämpfer vorne nicht verschiebst und einen längeren verbauen willst dann stösst der Dämpfer hald auf der Montageseite vom Umlenkhebel an dass Sattelrohr.
Der Umlenkhebel begrenzt also die Dämpfereinbaulänge nach hinten. Und ich denke mal am Umlenkhebel wird nicht mehr viel Platz nach hinten sein.
Außerdem ist die Geometrie nunmal auf 200/57 ausgelegt.
Zumal sich der Federweg ja nur relativ in einem gewissen Verhältniss  zum längeren Dämpfer ändert. Aber mit Übersetungsverhältnissen kenne ich mich nicht so aus das überlasse ich den Geometrieexperten.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2010)

hier das bild von der gerissenen aheadkappe:


----------



## Lynus (10. Oktober 2010)

Hat von euch jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich eine Hülse für die vordere Dämpfer-Aufnahme herbekommen kann bzw. hat jemand so was noch rumliegen ?

>> Ich meine nicht die beiden Buchsen mit der Andrehung, sondern das kurze Stück "Rohr", das in das Dämpferauge eingeschoben wird.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2010)

hat nicolai auf lager.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2010)

ists sinnvoll den dämpfer so im helius fr einzuhängen das sich der ausgleichsbehälter an der vorderen dämpferaufnahme befindet? die kolbenstange soll dadurch besser geschmiert werden.


----------



## OldSchool (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Kolbenstange läuft doch eh im Öl so oder so rum.


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Zumindest läuft der Sabber dann vom Dämpfer nach hinten / unten weg, wenn man den Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter nach vorne montiert.

Ob funktionell ein Unterschied ist, glaub ich nicht.

Bei meinem 2007er mit nachgerüsteten Lufthebeln gehts je nach verwendetem Loch im Hebel nur so, ansonsten schrottet einem der Hebel den Ausgleichsbehälter ....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Motivatus (11. Oktober 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hier das bild von der gerissenen aheadkappe:



Vielleicht war die Klemmung von deinem Vorbau nicht ganz fest? Die Aheadkappe bei Reset ist ja nur für die Optik(vielleicht auch noch ein Wenig Sicherung), aber zum Einstellen ist sie ja nicht gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2010)

Motivatus schrieb:


> ...aber zum Einstellen ist sie ja nicht gedacht.




Doch ist sie.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mit onkel köhn gemailt. er meinte das du zum einstellen des steuersatzes eine massivere kappe verwendet werden sollte. kann mal einer bitte von euch den wisch chekcne der bei dem steuersatz dabei ist? steht das da drin? wenn nicht dann erbitte ich eine zweite aheadkappe. kann es ja nun nicht sein.

der vorbau war bombenfest.


----------



## Bas-t (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi,..
kurze frage, wenn ein Rahmen doch für Gabeleinbaulängen von 565mm geeignet ist und ebenso Doppelbrücken freigegeben sind, wieso sind dann 200mmGabeln nicht freigegeben?
Die sind ja von der Einbaulänge oft nicht länger als eine SC mit 180mm,....
Kanns mir wer erklären?

Gruß


----------



## luk! (12. Oktober 2010)

Generell sind die Belastungen durch DC-Gabeln höher (steifer -> mehr Kraft in den Rahmen).
Wenn allerdings 565mm Einbaulänge und DC-Gabeln freigegeben sind, warum sollten 200mm-Gabeln nicht freigegeben sein, wenn sie unter 565mm sind?


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Oktober 2010)

Bei welchem Rahmen soll denn das der Fall sein? Nicolai gibt doch immer nur nach Einbaulänge frei und nicht nach Federweg.


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich hab mit onkel köhn gemailt. er meinte das du zum einstellen des steuersatzes eine massivere kappe verwendet werden sollte. kann mal einer bitte von euch den wisch chekcne der bei dem steuersatz dabei ist? steht das da drin? wenn nicht dann erbitte ich eine zweite aheadkappe. kann es ja nun nicht sein.
> 
> der vorbau war bombenfest.



Mal angenommen Dir würde etwas Größeres kaputt gehen wie der Rahmen oder Gabel, was machst Du dann?
Weltkrieg Nr. 3 ausrufen? 

Sollen wir für Dich sammeln damit Du eine neue Kappe für 14 Euro kaufen kannst?


----------



## Bas-t (12. Oktober 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Bei welchem Rahmen soll denn das der Fall sein? Nicolai gibt doch immer nur nach Einbaulänge frei und nicht nach Federweg.



ist ein Helius FR nach der Änderung, heisst: Variable Dämpferaufnahme vorne usw,..
Ich habe im Techsheet nur "Forktravel 180mm" gelesen,.. aber ich habe auch mal gelesen dass die Einbaulänge 565mm zulässig ist(haben ja auch diverse sc Gabeln,.. und eben auch dass Doppelbrücken freigegeben sind,...
Nun stehe ich rein aus Interresse vor einem Rätsel,...
kan mir wer eine Verlässliche Quelle oder eigenes Wissen vermitteln?

Gruß


----------



## softbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> ist ein Helius FR nach der Änderung, heisst: Variable Dämpferaufnahme vorne usw,..
> Ich habe im Techsheet nur "Forktravel 180mm" gelesen,.. aber ich habe auch mal gelesen dass die Einbaulänge 565mm zulässig ist(haben ja auch diverse sc Gabeln,.. und eben auch dass Doppelbrücken freigegeben sind,...
> Nun stehe ich rein aus Interresse vor einem Rätsel,...
> kan mir wer eine Verlässliche Quelle oder eigenes Wissen vermitteln?
> ...



Gabeleinbaulänge bis 180mm freigegeben. Ob Doppelbrücke oder SC ist Hose wie Jacke. Hast du denn ein 1.5er Steuerrohr dann wär es sowieso Wurst.


----------



## Bas-t (12. Oktober 2010)

kann ich dir von hier(bin auf der Arbeit garnicht sagen),..aber hab grad nochmal im Techsheet nachgesehen,.. also emfohlener Federweg ist 160-180mm und max einbaulänge 565mm,....
Von steuerrohr durchmesser und Gabelart steht dort nix,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab noch ne rote Kappe irgendwo rumliegen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, bisher kam von Nicolai immer die Aussage, dass das Einbaumaß relevant ist, der Federweg ist letztlich egal. Ob das Fahrwerk dann eventuell unharmonisch wird, ist wieder was anderes, aber wenn die Einbaulänge passt, darfst Du die entsprechende Gabel fahren. 



Bas-t schrieb:


> kann ich dir von hier(bin auf der Arbeit garnicht sagen),..aber hab grad nochmal im Techsheet nachgesehen,.. also emfohlener Federweg ist 160-180mm und max einbaulänge 565mm,....
> Von steuerrohr durchmesser und Gabelart steht dort nix,..


----------



## Bas-t (12. Oktober 2010)

die geo (tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel...) kann ich ja so oder so mithilfe der vorderen DÄmpferaufnahme variieren,..
Aber gut zu wissen, ...

danke jungs


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Oktober 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Hi,..
> kurze frage, wenn ein Rahmen doch für Gabeleinbaulängen von 565mm geeignet ist und ebenso Doppelbrücken freigegeben sind, wieso sind dann 200mmGabeln nicht freigegeben?
> Die sind ja von der Einbaulänge oft nicht länger als eine SC mit 180mm,....
> Kanns mir wer erklären?
> ...




Ist von Nicolai aus so o.k. 
Ich habe in mein FR testweise eine Dorado verbaut gehabt und habe deshalb damals nachgefragt. Der FW ist erstmal egal wenn die Einbauhöhe passt. 

Kann sogar sein das das von Falco noch hier im Fred beantwortet wurde, musst Du nur 60 - 70 oder 150 Seiten zurück blättern


----------



## softbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> kann ich dir von hier(bin auf der Arbeit garnicht sagen),..aber hab grad nochmal im Techsheet nachgesehen,.. also emfohlener Federweg ist 160-180mm und max einbaulänge 565mm,....
> Von steuerrohr durchmesser und Gabelart steht dort nix,..



Also Alter du wirst doch wissn ob du´n DICKES odern DÜNNES Rohr hast


----------



## Bas-t (12. Oktober 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also Alter du wirst doch wissn ob du´n DICKES odern DÜNNES Rohr hast



warum hab ich nicht mit dem Spruch gerechnet?
Ne ma im Ernst ich habe keinen Vergleich daher weiss ich nicht obs nun dicker oder dünner ist als andere,...
Werd es ma messen und in Zoll umrechnen

Aber Thema sollte ja durchsein,...

solange die Gabel die Max.Einbaulänge nicht überschreitet geht sie steil;-)

Gruß

und danke nochma für die Answer´s und so,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne rote Kappe irgendwo rumliegen.



nicht wegtun. ich komme darauf zurück. neue schwarze ist schon unterwegs. ich werde den steuersatz jetzt mit einer alten kappe einstellen und dann die neue als abdeckung drauf machen. und dann mal sehen wie lange es hält. deine rote wäre dann backuplösung.

es scheitert nicht an 14 euro.  aber wenn ihr sammeln wollt.


----------



## frankweber (12. Oktober 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nicht wegtun. ich komme darauf zurück. neue schwarze ist schon unterwegs. ich werde den steuersatz jetzt mit einer alten kappe einstellen und dann die neue als abdeckung drauf machen. und dann mal sehen wie lange es hält. deine rote wäre dann backuplösung.
> 
> es scheitert nicht an 14 euro.  aber wenn ihr sammeln wollt.


 

Beim Steuersatz einstellen ist mir so ein Deckel auch mal wegeplatzt, hab damals einen Riesenschreck gekriegt, weil sich das Teil mit Höllenknall verabschiedet hat.


----------



## wildbiker (13. Oktober 2010)

So, nun ists raus. Innenlager "Race Face X-Type" ist Schrott (hat genau 4000 km gehalten). Will neues Innenlager über meinen Händler bestellen (der führt aber soweit ich weiß nicht alles). Welche Innenlager sind mit Race Face Kurbeln kompatibel? Hätte gerne wieder was leichtes (und haltbares).


----------



## acid-driver (13. Oktober 2010)

alle, die auch für shimano passen. (insofern hollowtechII)

reset baut ganz schicke teile


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Oktober 2010)

Oder Du nimmst einfach ein SLX/XT oder XTR Innenlager, die sind mit 87g kaum schwerer kosten nur 17â¬ bzw. 22â¬ und sind recht haltbar, falls es doch mal die Hufe hochreisst, tuts nicht weh.


----------



## stuk (13. Oktober 2010)

wie gesagt hope in gold!
ist aber teurer.


----------



## Helium (14. Oktober 2010)

Weiß einer wo man im Raum München-Landshut-Deggendorf ein Helius AM im Enduroaufbau (150-170mm) probefahren kann?


----------



## Sponx (14. Oktober 2010)

weiss jemand den Mindest druck für den ausgleichbehälter (wieviel sol ich rein tun bar)
dämpfer ist ein: Roco Coil WorldCup

thx!


----------



## wildbiker (14. Oktober 2010)

Hat noch jm. Probleme mit Wasser unterm Innenlager (genauer unter der Hülse)? Mein Händler musste auf Grund erneuter Kurbel/Innenlagerbefestigung ein Loch unterm Tretlager reinbohren. War sehr erstaunt als da eine ziemlich große Pfütze drin war (paar Tage im Regen gefahren). Außerdem kündigt sich wohl zum Innenlager auch noch ne neue Kurbel an... omg..


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Oktober 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hat noch jm. Probleme mit Wasser unterm Innenlager (genauer unter der Hülse)? Mein Händler musste auf Grund erneuter Kurbel/Innenlagerbefestigung ein Loch unterm Tretlager reinbohren. War sehr erstaunt als da eine ziemlich große Pfütze drin war (paar Tage im Regen gefahren). Außerdem kündigt sich wohl zum Innenlager auch noch ne neue Kurbel an... omg..



Die Bohrung zum Wasserablauf mach ich auch immer rein wenn nicht schon vorhanden.
Dann kann der Modder nach Regenschlachten wieder sauber rauslaufen und staut sich nicht im Tretlagerbereich.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sponx (14. Oktober 2010)

weiss jemand den Mindest druck für den ausgleichbehälter (wieviel sol ich rein tun bar) dämpfer ist ein: Roco Coil WorldCup  

thx!


----------



## raschaa (14. Oktober 2010)

Sponx schrieb:


> weiss jemand den Mindest druck für den ausgleichbehälter (wieviel sol ich rein tun bar) dämpfer ist ein: Roco Coil WorldCup
> 
> thx!



erster treffer bei google....


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2010)

nachbrenner zu meiner gerissenen aheadkappe: reset schickt mit 2 neue kappen und 5 ersatzpins für mein pedal1 für umme. sauber!


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2010)

Sauber! und der Weltfrieden wurde auch bewahrt


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2010)

aber sowas von. gürü kommst du an tld trikots ran? ich muss wahrscheinlich mal heimlich eins kaufen ohne das es meine holde mitbekommt.


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> aber sowas von. gürü kommst du an tld trikots ran? ich muss wahrscheinlich mal heimlich eins kaufen ohne das es meine holde mitbekommt.



Diese Art der Kundenbetreung macht der Ak ....... mein AZUBI


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2010)

gut zu wissen.


weiss jemand obs den cane creek double barrel auch mit einer abstimmung fürs helius fr gibt?


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Oktober 2010)

Der soll nicht speziell auf ein Bike abgestimmt geliefert werden wie z.b. Ein Bos. Der Grund laut CC ist das der Verstellbereich so gros sei das das jeder selber machen kann wie er mag. Ich meine der hat 32 Klicks je Einstellung.
Frag mal den John-Doe der fährt den seit August.

Ich habe mich wieder für den Bos entschieden, einfach abzustimmen und funzt richtig gut.


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Oktober 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Der soll nicht speziell auf ein Bike abgestimmt geliefert werden wie z.b. Ein Bos. Der Grund laut CC ist das der Verstellbereich so gros sei das das jeder selber machen kann wie er mag. Ich meine der hat 32 Klicks je Einstellung.
> Frag mal den John-Doe der fährt den seit August.
> 
> Ich habe mich wieder für den Bos entschieden, einfach abzustimmen und funzt richtig gut.



Dann Frage ich mich wieso Nicolai dann den CC DB im neuen 2011er Katalog mit '...bieten wir optional einen speziell auf die Kinematik des Rahmens abgestimmten Cane-Creek DB Custom-Dämpfer an...' bewirbt.

Wenn der CC DB Dämpfer so einen großen Einstellbereich hat, wozu dann noch eine spezielle Abstimmung für Nicolai ???

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (16. Oktober 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Der soll nicht speziell auf ein Bike abgestimmt geliefert werden wie z.b. Ein Bos. .


Aber genau das wird doch von nicolai angeboten und im neuen Katalog bei jedem bike erwähnt. Auch wenn man einen DB bei einem normalen Shop bestellt, brauch es die Angaben von Gewicht, Fahrstill, ubersetzungsverhaltnis, Rahmen usw. und der Dämpfer wird darauf abgestimmt 
Falls es den DB furs FR also wieder erwarten nicht direkt von nicolai gibt, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, kann er auch einfach woanders bestellt und aufs Fr abgestimmt werden.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Oktober 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Dann Frage ich mich wieso Nicolai dann den CC DB im neuen 2011er Katalog mit '...bieten wir optional einen speziell auf die Kinematik des Rahmens abgestimmten Cane-Creek DB Custom-Dämpfer an...' bewirbt.
> 
> Wenn der CC DB Dämpfer so einen großen Einstellbereich hat, wozu dann noch eine spezielle Abstimmung für Nicolai ???
> 
> ...



Oh Sorry dazu kann ich nichts sagen, meine Infos stammen von Leuten die mit CC in Kontakt standen und sind ca. vier Monate alt.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber genau das wird doch von nicolai angeboten und im neuen Katalog bei jedem bike erwähnt. Auch wenn man einen DB bei einem normalen Shop bestellt, brauch es die Angaben von Gewicht, Fahrstill, ubersetzungsverhaltnis, Rahmen usw. und der Dämpfer wird darauf abgestimmt
> Falls es den DB furs FR also wieder erwarten nicht direkt von nicolai gibt, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, kann er auch einfach woanders bestellt und aufs Fr abgestimmt werden.




Ich habe den Katalog noch nicht gelesen, sorry.
Was ich mich dann nur Frage, wofür braucht man einen Einstellbereich mit je 32 Klicks ?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2010)

aaaahhh wenn ich das geld jetzt hätte.. ich würde meins total ummodeln: andere farbe D), hammerschmidt, anderer dämpfer... etc.


oder gleich ein nucleon am oder tfr holen.


----------



## c_w (16. Oktober 2010)

Wem sagst du das... meine Gedankenspiele werden eigentlich fast jeden Abend teurer ^^


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2010)

besonders unter alkoholeinfluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (16. Oktober 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Oh Sorry dazu kann ich nichts sagen, meine Infos stammen von Leuten die mit CC in Kontakt standen und sind ca. vier Monate alt.



Deine Infos sind richtig. Der DB hat einen so weiten Verstellbereich, dass er alles abdecken kann und somit für alle Bikes gleich geliefert wird, keine spezielle Abstimmung wie bei BOS, ELKA etc.

Warum Nicolai das anders bewirbt ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mich bei einem Anbieter in den USA informiert weil ich ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken Spiele zu wechseln. Dort wird der DB auf folgende Parameter angepasst:

1. Frame make*
2. Frame model*
3. Frame size
4. Current shock model
5. Current coil travel & spring rate (ex 600x2.25 printed on the spring)
6. Your riding weight
7. Your riding style & normal terrain



lakekeman schrieb:


> Warum Nicolai das anders bewirbt ist mir schleierhaft.


Hm, aber wenn es nicht so wäre, würde Nicolai auch nicht damit werben.


----------



## lakekeman (16. Oktober 2010)

Mag sein dass der Anbieter das von dir wissen möchte, brauchen tut er es aber nicht 
Wenn nur dafür um dir die richtige Dämpferlänge, passende Buchsen und Federhärte mitzuliefern.

Intern sind alle DB gleich.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Oktober 2010)

Am besten warten wir mal nächste Woche ab und bitten Nicolai um Aufklärung.


----------



## Tante-Emma (16. Oktober 2010)

Im Katalog steht ja auch, dass das sogenannte Shimming bei allen Dämpfern die direkt über Nicolai bezogen werden, durchgeführt wird. Möchte ich auch stark bezweifeln, da die Rock Shox Dämpfer meines Wissens auch alle in den Standard Werks-Tunes ausgeliefert werden/wurden u. nichts auf Nicolai abgestimmt wird.


----------



## stuk (16. Oktober 2010)

ich bin der meinung das bei den (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) einfahen helius-hinterbauten gar nichts so dolle abgestimmt werden muss. federhärte und druck/zugstufen nach gewicht und vorlieben der fahrer und fertig.
"einfach" bedeutet hier unkompliziert und effektiv

wenn man an irgendwelche nicht von selbst funktionierende hinterbausysteme denkt, dann sind da auch abgestimmte dämpfer nötig um doch noch ein wenig leistung zu generieren, nicht aber beim helius!

mfg


----------



## flyingscot (16. Oktober 2010)

"Abgestimmte Dämpfer" heist ja meistens eine Voreinstellung des möglichen  Benutzer-Verstellbereiches der Zugstufe und Druckstufe. Und wenn diese beim DB halt im weiten Bereich von außen verstellbar sind, um so besser...


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ich bin der meinung das bei den (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) einfahen helius-hinterbauten gar nichts so dolle abgestimmt werden muss. federhärte und druck/zugstufen nach gewicht und vorlieben der fahrer und fertig.
> "einfach" bedeutet hier unkompliziert und effektiv
> 
> wenn man an irgendwelche nicht von selbst funktionierende hinterbausysteme denkt, dann sind da auch abgestimmte dämpfer nötig um doch noch ein wenig leistung zu generieren, nicht aber beim helius!
> ...



Wörd


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Oktober 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mag sein dass der Anbieter das von dir wissen möchte, brauchen tut er es aber nicht
> Wenn nur dafür um dir die richtige Dämpferlänge, passende Buchsen und Federhärte mitzuliefern.
> 
> Intern sind alle DB gleich.



Das war bislang auch meine Auffassung.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere mich noch mal selbst 



Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat schon jemand die Extra Love Farben mit den Elox-Farben von Sixpack  Racing verglichen? Speziell blau und rot würden mich interessieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (17. Oktober 2010)

hat schon mal einer seinen vivid geserviced?


----------



## Tante-Emma (18. Oktober 2010)

Will mir für mein neues AC in L ne neue Satteklemme(Würger) bestellen u. merke gerade, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, welche Größe. Welchen Durchmesser muss der Würger bei dem 31,6 AC Sattelrohr eigentlich haben?


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Oktober 2010)

34,9


----------



## visionthing (18. Oktober 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat schon mal einer seinen vivid geserviced?



Ja.
Ist kein Hexenwerk aber deutlich komplizierter als ne Gabel. Ich habe jedoch keinen Kompletten Service gemacht sondern nur das Öl gewechselt und nach den Dichtungen geschaut.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Oktober 2010)

Hat wer Bock unter den Nicolai-Fahrern nen Winterpokal-Team zu gründen?


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hat wer Bock unter den Nicolai-Fahrern nen Winterpokal-Team zu gründen?



Nur wenn Wintergrillen bewertet wird!


----------



## wildbiker (18. Oktober 2010)

Schönwetterfahrer?


----------



## Boondog (19. Oktober 2010)

Tach,

hat einer von euch die min. Bremsleitungslänge (v+h) für´s AM parrat?

Danke


----------



## stuk (19. Oktober 2010)

gegenfragen:
welche größe?
welche vorbaulänge? lenkerbreite?
neue oder 08/09er zugverlegung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (19. Oktober 2010)

Helius AM 2009 Gr. M
Zugverlegung unterm Oberrohr
Vorbau Syntace VRO 75mm
Gabel Magura Wotan


----------



## stuk (19. Oktober 2010)

sorry, ich habe die andere zugverlegung und kann so nicht wirklich helfen.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Oktober 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ja.
> Ist kein Hexenwerk aber deutlich komplizierter als ne Gabel. Ich habe jedoch keinen Kompletten Service gemacht sondern nur das Öl gewechselt und nach den Dichtungen geschaut.



ich hab leider weder zeit, noch das werkzeug noch die geduld. gibts hier jemanden der das für einen kleinen finanziellem obelix machen würde?


----------



## Havoc2k (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich hätte schnell ein paar fragen zum Helius ST Rahmen von 2005

- auf einer HP steht mit Umwerferturm bis 200mm federweg fahrbar. Stimmt das ? Welchen Dämpfer mit vorallem welcher einbaulänge müsste ich dann fahren um die 200mm nicht zu überschreiten
- Ich will mir ein tourentauglichen freerider aufbauen, wäre der rahmen passend ?
- ist eine 160mm gabel vorne fahrbar oder lieber eine 180mm totem o.ä ?
- die frage ob der rahmen gut ist spare ich mir wohl lieber 

mfg
Simon


----------



## frankweber (19. Oktober 2010)

Das würde ich nicht mal Popeye als tourentaugliches Bike empfehlen.
Mit dem Teil kannst Du vom Garagendach springen es ist immer härter als Du 
Eher ne 200 er Gabel als kürzer !

Das Teil ist für den BikePark oder harte Kurse gedacht. Gewicht sicher 18 plus Kg .
Für Dein Einstzgebiet  solltest Du eher  ein gebrauchten FR  oder AM Rahmen suchen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2010)

ich bin damals Touren mit meinem ST gefahren 





19,3kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (19. Oktober 2010)

Touren mit dem Zug ;-)

Also mit meinem ST haben Touren keinen Spaß gemacht und ich kann es auch nicht empfehlen. Wenn es keines aus der aktuellen Palette sein soll, würde ich definitiv auch das FR empfehlen!


----------



## Havoc2k (19. Oktober 2010)

aus der aktuellen palette fehlt halt das geld, aber total .

würde aber wahnsinnig gerne ein nicolai fahren und mir am liebsten über den winter eins aufbauen. Endlich großen keller wo man gemütlich schrauben kann 

also wenn wer n rahmen weis der bezahlbar ist, gebt bescheid 

mfg


----------



## mad-drive (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,ich könnte dir mein Helius FR Größe L anbieten. Der Rahmen ist top in Ordnung.


----------



## rigger (19. Oktober 2010)

ha son Helius FR hätte was? Ich wäre auch interessiert, bin im moment leider aber unterfinanziert!


----------



## pfalz (19. Oktober 2010)

Helius FR...(aber meines behalt ich )


----------



## Havoc2k (20. Oktober 2010)

hehe ein L ist mir leider zu groß, wenn bräuchte ich wohl ein M, ich bin 178cm groß.

Mal sehen ob was bezahlbares zu finden ist. aber wohl leider estmal nicht

mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Oktober 2010)

Havoc2k schrieb:


> hehe ein L ist mir leider zu groß, wenn bräuchte ich wohl ein M, ich bin 178cm groß.
> 
> Mal sehen ob was bezahlbares zu finden ist. aber wohl leider estmal nicht
> 
> mfg



Einfach die Augen offen halten. Bei Ebay oder im Bikemarkt gibt es immer mal wieder ein FR. Die 2006/2007 Modelle gibt es meist auch zum guten Kurs 600-800.


----------



## abbath (20. Oktober 2010)

Havoc2k schrieb:


> Endlich großen keller wo man gemütlich schrauben kann



Hast Du kein Wohnzimmer?


----------



## frankweber (20. Oktober 2010)

Havoc2k schrieb:


> hehe ein L ist mir leider zu groß, wenn bräuchte ich wohl ein M, ich bin 178cm groß.
> 
> Mal sehen ob was bezahlbares zu finden ist. aber wohl leider estmal nicht
> 
> mfg


 

Definier doch mal bezahlbar, weil da hat jeder eine andere idee

Gruß Frank


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Definier doch mal bezahlbar, weil da hat jeder eine andere idee
> 
> Gruß Frank



Hi Frank,

hast du das Pimpkit schon?
Ich bin total gespannt drauf. Ich hätte gerne schnellst möglich Bilder von dir 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (20. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> hast du das Pimpkit schon?
> Ich bin total gespannt drauf. Ich hätte gerne schnellst möglich Bilder von dir
> ...


 

Pimpkit ist noch nicht da sollte noch ca 1-2 Wochen dauern, 
Bin auch gespannt.

Was willst Du mit nem Bild von mir ???



Bist de widda fit ??


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Oktober 2010)

Jo den Umständen entsprechend gut, es ist halt einfach nicht so schlau, bei dem Wetter, mit leichtem Fieber den Guide zu spielen  erstaunlicherweise sind durchs Biken meine Halsschmerzen verschwunden, dafür kam dann der Husten 

Was macht deine Genesung? Wann bist du wieder fit?

Welche Farbe hast gewählt? Für dein AFR oder?

@*Havoc2k in der Bucht gibt es momentan ein FR in rosa. Auch ein AM mit wirklich sehr fragwürdigem Aufbau ist drinne.
*


----------



## frankweber (20. Oktober 2010)

Kriegst aber vom Guru ne Verdienstmedaille für die Zuweisung des Abortes ( Der Bär hat sich auch gefreut)

Naja bin jetz 3 wochen nach op und muß noch ca 3 bis 4 Wochen den Vacoped tragen, gestern bin ich auf dem ergo mit 20 Watt 24 km weit gefahren - das ist um den Lymphtransport zu verbessern, darf jetz jeden Tag bissle ergo gurken bis zur Endkontrolle mitte November.

Danach kommt Reha Lauftraining etc, so daß ich in ca 6 Wochen wohl wieder auf ein bike darf ( aber erstmal piano ) 
Denke Weihnachten rum sollte alles wieder halbwegs normal sein 

Die Schwellungen bleiben aber ca 1 bis 1,5 Jahre und es kann sein, daß das Metall stört.

Im Moment läuft es sich aber schon einigermassen - nur der Fuß wird halt über Tag sehr dick.


in 12 Monaten Metall raus und dann 12 Tage Pause bis zum Fäden ziehen.

Danach ist alles erlaubt, was spaß macht.

Pimpkit hab ich in Gold und in schwarz je Eines bestellt für FR und AFR

Gruß Frank


----------



## Havoc2k (20. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Definier doch mal bezahlbar, weil da hat jeder eine andere idee
> 
> Gruß Frank



bezahlbar beist für den rahmen mich mehr als so 900 für den den rahmen, aber am besten 600-700 

daher wirds wohl nix mit dem nicolai traum 

mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Oktober 2010)

Wieso? Wie ich auf der vorherigen Seite schon geschrieben habe, bekommst Du fÃ¼r 600-700â¬ ein Helius FR aus 06/07.


----------



## Havoc2k (20. Oktober 2010)

joa nur mal eins finden 

mfg


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Oktober 2010)

einfach bei ebay die augen offen halten. das wird schon.


----------



## pfalz (20. Oktober 2010)

Könntest auch mein UFO nehmen...bräuchtest halt noch nen Umwerferturm, awwa ob das so wirklich Tourengeo hat...


----------



## DieterB (20. Oktober 2010)

Hat zufällig jemand gerade ein Helius AM in Größe M abzugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (21. Oktober 2010)

wäre der Rahmen neuer würde ich dir glatt einen Tausch gegen mein FR anbieten,..aber 2005-2006 ist mir was zu krass,...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

DieterB schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand gerade ein Helius AM in Größe M abzugeben?



http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.com/


----------



## wildbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.com/



Geile Teile dabei... vorallem das Nonius CC **(zu klein, keene Kohle mehr..)
Hauptrahmenfarbe: seekrank Grün (glänzend)
Schwingenfarbe:  Panther Pink (glänzend)
Schriftzug:  Neon Pink
Grösse:  S
 
Was kosten die Rahmen so i. d. R. ausm Lagerverkauf?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Was kosten die Rahmen so i. d. R. ausm Lagerverkauf?



wir sind nicht NICOLAI !  da musste schon in Lübbrechtsen anfragen.



aber viel günsteiger als NEU rahmen sind die auch nicht,- 
(obwohl es sich da um NEU rahmen handelt)


----------



## -simon- (22. Oktober 2010)

hi,
will mir für mein nicolai helius st größe M einen neuen dämpfer kaufen.
wahl fällt warscheinlich auf einen rock shox vivid 5.1.
meine frage ist jetzt welche einbaulänge ich am besten bestelle ?
auf dem tech sheet von nicolai steht 223 mm.
den dämpfer gibt es in 222 mm und anderen größen.
denke 222 mm ist die beste wahl ?
welche buchsengröße hat das helius st ?
grüße 
simon


----------



## wildbiker (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin grad etwas mächtig sauer und frag mich ob N noch ganz richtig tickt. Grade eine Mail bekommen, dass ich eine Rechnung begleichen soll, von der ich noch nicht mal die Ware bekommen hab. Hallo gehts noch?

(1. Schraube bestellt (über Garantieleistung), da so schnell keiner reagiert hatte nochmal eine 2. übern Ersatzteilshop geordert). Bestellung (Garantie) hab ich bekommen  . Schraube ausm Ersatzteilshop is nie angekommen, damit hat sich das eh erledigt, brauch ich auch nicht mehr. Was soll ichn tun? Mail ist grad raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (24. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, ist aber ganz normal, dass man bei Nicolai Vorkasse bezahlt.


----------



## wildbiker (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja, hab aber auch keine Info, das was angekommen wäre. Brauch die 2. Schraube nun nicht mehr.


----------



## c_w (24. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ist ja jetzt nicht soooo verwunderlich, dass es da ein bisserl Durcheinander gibt, wenn du quasi das Teil 2mal orderst.
Ruf halt morgen früh da an und klär das. Muss man doch keinen Aufriss machen, wegen sowas...


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Oktober 2010)

...


----------



## stuk (24. Oktober 2010)

wieso garantie?
was war mit dem CC und welche Schraube?


----------



## wildbiker (24. Oktober 2010)

Schraube mit selbstsichernder Mutter, die vorn den Dämpfer hält. Ist  ja noch bis 0x/11 garantie drauf...

Shop verlangt ja mehr Aufwand beim Versand, als was die Ersatzteile wert sind. Egal, hab se nun (kostenfrei)gekriegt. Sache hoffentlich erledigt.


----------



## nollak (27. Oktober 2010)

Hmm bin am überlegen mir nen Vivid für mein UFO zuzulegen weil ich mitm DHX5 drin nicht so 100% zufrieden bin.

Tune B oder C bei 195mm Federweg? Da das Übersetzungsverhältnis doch dauerhaft gleich ist C oder?


----------



## merino (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo UFO-Fahrer,
ich werde mir wohl demnächst ein UFO St zulegen und aufbauen. Nun meine Frage: Kann ich eine Boxxer (gebraucht) mit 160mm Schaftlänge verbauen? Müsste passen oder?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## pfalz (27. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir sind es ziemlich genau 160mm bist Oberkante Gabelbrücke (mit Reset WAN.5 Steuersatz), könnte also reichen, müsstest aber wohl nen direct mount Vorbau nehmen und nen flachen Steuersatz nehmen...


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Oktober 2010)

wozu dient eigentlich am fr die weiteren löcher in der vorderen dämpferaufnahme? nutzt die überhaupt jemand? oder ists nur der optisch industriell anmutende chic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. Oktober 2010)

das würd mich auch interessieren!könnte mann da nicht auch einen 216/63 Dämpfer einbauen und den einfach in die Kurze-Federweg-Stellung,sprich unteres loch,am Umlenkhebel einhängen?nur mal so theoretisch...


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Oktober 2010)

weiß jemand wieviel das helius cc (rahmen ohne dämpfer) im jahr 2008 regulär gekostet hat?

wenn ein helius cc von 2008 die fr druckstreben drin hat, heißt das dann automatisch, daß der ganze hinterbau vom fr ist (= größere reifenfreiheit)?


----------



## flyingscot (27. Oktober 2010)

Guck dir einfach die Kettenstrebe bzw. Schwinge an. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, hatte die CC-Schwinge immer Aussparungen, die FR-Schwinge nicht.


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Oktober 2010)

ah, ok danke, das ist ein guter hinweis. hat wer infos zum originalpreis?


----------



## DJT (27. Oktober 2010)

1849,-!?


----------



## c_w (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub schon...


----------



## WODAN (28. Oktober 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> das würd mich auch interessieren!könnte mann da nicht auch einen 216/63 Dämpfer einbauen und den einfach in die Kurze-Federweg-Stellung,sprich unteres loch,am Umlenkhebel einhängen?nur mal so theoretisch...



Das klappt, habe es selbst bei meinem alten Helius FR 2007 mit einem 222mm Dämpfer gefahren. 
Den 222mm Dämpfer bin ich zu dieser Zeit an all meinen Bikes gefahren, deshalb die Länge wegen Austauschbarkeit


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Oktober 2010)

hmm gut zu wissen!ich werds mal mit nem dämpfer von nem freund ausprobieren...


----------



## WODAN (28. Oktober 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> hmm gut zu wissen!ich werds mal mit nem dämpfer von nem freund ausprobieren...



Das hat natürlich keine Freigabe von Nicolai! 

Auf jeden Fall vorher die Geometrie (Lenkwinkel) überprüfen und danach die Kollisionskontrolle durchführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2010)

suche ein bild von dem neuen "Kinder Helius AM"  Rahmen .für den "Kinderbikes" Thread. 

wollte es dort posten,- 

DANKE !


----------



## softbiker (28. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem 216er Dämpfer am Helius FR 2008 würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich ziehe in Erwägung mir einen Vivid Air zuzulegen, da würde der 216er ja für die Zukunft und ein anderes Modell (nachdem ja generell jetzt 216 verbaut wird) durchaus mehr Sinn machen.


----------



## Bas-t (28. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Das klappt, habe es selbst bei meinem alten Helius FR 2007 mit einem 222mm Dämpfer gefahren.
> Den 222mm Dämpfer bin ich zu dieser Zeit an all meinen Bikes gefahren, deshalb die Länge wegen Austauschbarkeit



DIe Frage ist dann nur was man an effektivem Federweg hat,..
ist es quasi eine Notlösung weil man eben nen 222mm daheim liegen hat oder bringt es Federwegsmäßig vorteile,..
Durch den längeren Dämpfer in der gleichen Aufnahme vorne wird der Hinterbau runter gedrückt,..vom Anschlag Reifen/Sattelstange passt des ja,..nur GEO= Arsch,...

wenn man dem entgegen wirkt indem man die vordere Aufnahme nach vorne versetzt passt die Geo vom Hinterbau wieder jedoch wirds dann eng mim Anschlag Reifen/Sattelstange,... 
man muss einen Mittelweg finden,..inwiefern das ganze dann einen Vorteil im Federweg hat und ob man im ausgefederten Modus dann ne versemmelte Geo hat würde mich ma interressieren,..


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Oktober 2010)

naja normalerweisse ist der rahmen ja für 57mm hub gedacht,bei 222mm hat man ja glaub ich schon 70mm hub oder so!das mit dem 216er in der kurzen federwegstellung werd ich demnächst mal testen!kumpel hat noch nen alten manitou metel in der länge rumliegen,da kann man sich das zumindest mal ohne feder anschaun,obs psst!


----------



## Bas-t (28. Oktober 2010)

feedback erwünscht;-)


----------



## WODAN (28. Oktober 2010)

Der DHX5 hat in der Länge von 222mm nur 63mm Hub 



> LENGTH / TRAVEL
> 7.5 x 2.0, 7.875 x 2.0, 7.875 x 2.25, 8.5 x 2.5, 8.75 x 2.5, 9.5 x 3.0



Die Geometrie wurde vorher und nachher vermessen und war identisch.

Probiert es einfach aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

hat denn niemand ein besseres bild


----------



## stuk (29. Oktober 2010)

guck mal auf der n-website, rahmen ganz nach rechts klicken.
das ding ist da ganz neu eingestellt. aber nur als rahmen.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

hätt es schon gern als kompl. bike


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Oktober 2010)

Im Video zur Eurobike wird das kleine Helius vorgestellt:


----------



## stuk (29. Oktober 2010)

hey khujand
da wo ich sagte sind die bilder vom kompletbike auch in guter quali versteckt.
also n seite,produkte,rahmen,ganz nach rechts,heliusmy, unten bei fotos.....
viel erfolg
http://www.nicolai.net/92-0-Helius+MY.html#tab


----------



## c_w (29. Oktober 2010)




----------



## dreamdeep (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn nur nicht der Flaschenhals mit den Spacern wäre. Steuerrohr etwas länger, Vorbau mit min. 30° Neigung und ein Highriser und das Teil wäre richtig schick.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

DANKE


----------



## c_w (29. Oktober 2010)

Joa, schoen find ich's auch nicht. Sieht halt irgendwie so erzwungen aus...
Ich warte aber jetzt hier auf den ersten, der fragt, ob man denn da noch einen Flaschenhalter montieren kann ;-)


----------



## flat-liner-89 (29. Oktober 2010)

HAllo Leute 
mich würde mal interessieren ob es das Nicolai FMXTB noch gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. Oktober 2010)

Bekommen tust du bei Kalle alles, was es mal gab...

Auch ein Helius FR usw...

Einfach anfragen...


----------



## flyingscot (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja, aber nur noch in der akutellen Version... beim Modellwechsel des FRs von 2007 auf 2008 habe ich mal nachgefragt, ob man noch ein "altes" bekommt: nee, geht nicht. Darauf hin ist es bei mir ein AM geworden.


----------



## der-gute (29. Oktober 2010)

klar

Kalle wird keinen alten Rahmen bauen, der besser möglich is

aber ausgelaufene Modelle sind kein Problem


----------



## e.x.y. (29. Oktober 2010)

Fahre ein Helius ST mit ner Marzocchi 66 2010ner Gabel.
Brauche dringend eine QR 20 Schraubachse mit Schnellspannsystem.
So eine:
http://www.bikester.at/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/marzocchi-qr-20-steckachse/226141.html

Weiß leider nicht wo ich die bestellen könnt (bei bikester.at ausverkauft)
Und sonst find ich nix. (Dr. google wurde von mir schon ausgiebig befragt)

Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## wildbiker (29. Oktober 2010)

Wo kriegt man bzw. hat hier jm. ein paar kleinere Aufkleber, so max. 1-2 cm Schrifthöhe ... Mir kommt da grad ne Idee...


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Oktober 2010)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> Fahre ein Helius ST mit ner Marzocchi 66 2010ner Gabel.
> Brauche dringend eine QR 20 Schraubachse mit Schnellspannsystem.
> So eine:
> http://www.bikester.at/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/marzocchi-qr-20-steckachse/226141.html
> ...



http://www.jehlebikes.de/marzocchi-...e-schnellspann-achse-20mm-ata-55-66-2010.html


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Oktober 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man bzw. hat hier jm. ein paar kleinere Aufkleber, so max. 1-2 cm Schrifthöhe ... Mir kommt da grad ne Idee...



http://apliquet.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.overview&mpid=776


----------



## pfalz (29. Oktober 2010)

@e.x.y.
die hier?


----------



## Lynus (30. Oktober 2010)

@ e.x.y.: wenn du die alte Achse noch hast, die aber nicht mehr richtig funzt, du zudem noch Rechnung und Seriennummer der Gabel vorweisen kannst, würde ich es einfach mal bei Cosmic Sports probieren. Geht dann u.U. auf Kulanz, wenn die alte nicht mehr tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## e.x.y. (30. Oktober 2010)

Lynus schrieb:


> @ e.x.y.: wenn du die alte Achse noch hast, die aber nicht mehr richtig funzt, du zudem noch Rechnung und Seriennummer der Gabel vorweisen kannst, würde ich es einfach mal bei Cosmic Sports probieren. Geht dann u.U. auf Kulanz, wenn die alte nicht mehr tut.




danke euch für die links und lynus für den tipp. werds dann erstmal über cosmic probieren.
thx


----------



## e.x.y. (30. Oktober 2010)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> Fahre ein Helius ST mit ner Marzocchi 66 2010ner Gabel.
> Brauche dringend eine QR 20 Schraubachse mit Schnellspannsystem.
> So eine:
> http://www.bikester.at/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/marzocchi-qr-20-steckachse/226141.html
> ...



Noch mal zu meinem Problem mit der Steckachse.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Lösung für meine schräg nach vorn stehende Steckachse. 
Nur so wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist die Achse richtig fest.
Sieht extrem sch... aus und ist wohl auch gefährlich.


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2010)

Dreh die Achse einfach mal weiter, trau Dich!

Das sollte Dein Problem beheben.


----------



## e.x.y. (30. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dreh die Achse einfach mal weiter, trau Dich!
> 
> Das sollte Dein Problem beheben.



Schon probiert. Sogar mit Gewallt 
Weiter wie auf dem Foto geht net.


----------



## zuspät (30. Oktober 2010)

der schnellspannhebel müßte eigentlich weiter zu drehen sein.
nach nem widerstand "springt" der hebl weiter und rastet wieder ein, drehts dan weiter springt er wieder usw.


----------



## e.x.y. (30. Oktober 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> der schnellspannhebel müßte eigentlich weiter zu drehen sein.
> nach nem widerstand "springt" der hebl weiter und rastet wieder ein, drehts dan weiter springt er wieder usw.



Nö leider nicht. Ist dann wohl defekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2010)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> Nö leider nicht. Ist dann wohl defekt



Ich seh grad das Du als Ort Ma/HD angegeben hast!

Komm einfach am Dienstag bei mir vorbei dann helf ich Dir


----------



## der Digge (31. Oktober 2010)

Der Hebel hat ne Rasterung die ab nem bestimmten Drehmoment durchrutscht, muss man hin und wieder sauber machen. Einfach mal Achse raus und ordentlich WD 40 oder ähnliches dran dann sollte es gehen bzw. wenn ich meine länger nich sauber mach kann ich mich mit meinen knapp 100kg da draufstellen um das Ding bewegt zu bekommen, also nicht zu zimperlich sein


----------



## e.x.y. (31. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich seh grad das Du als Ort Ma/HD angegeben hast!
> 
> Komm einfach am Dienstag bei mir vorbei dann helf ich Dir



Dank dir für dein Angebot. Habs eben doch nochmal mit brachialer Gewalt versucht, und siehe da, es hat geklappt 

Also nochmals dickes Dankeschön an die Community


----------



## ruhigblut (31. Oktober 2010)

hallo,
suche für mein Nucleon TST eine dämferbuchse.
ich finde die größe nicht 20x8 mm.
habe schon ein paar shops durchsucht aber nix gefunden.
kann mir jemand helfen ?

danke


----------



## rigger (31. Oktober 2010)

Hast du mal bei Nicolai angerufen?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. Oktober 2010)

ja tatsächlich nix zu finden!ich empfehle 18,8er und links und rechts jeweils eine 10tel mm Beillagscheibe!
oder wie Rigger sagt...


----------



## ruhigblut (31. Oktober 2010)

habe noch nicht bei nicolai angerufen.
mache ich am dienstag .

gruß und danke


----------



## zuspät (31. Oktober 2010)

@e.x.y.: geht doch


----------



## apollopain (1. November 2010)

Frage: ich habe 2 kurbeln zu auswahl 1. eine mit Innenlagergehäuse: 83mm  und eine mit Innenlagergehäuse: 68/73mm, welche ist die richtige für  ein 2006 ufo st. 
Frage: ist es möglich einen Umwerfer am ufo st dran zu bauen. 
Da der rahmen noch nicht da ist ich aber die teile schon bestellen will mußich euch mit fragen löchern 
vielen vielen dank im voraus


----------



## nollak (1. November 2010)

Innenlagergehause 68/73, Umwerfer geht mit passenden Umwerferturm. Musst mal sehen ob du uebers Forum einen bekommst ansonsten mal bei Nicolai anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (1. November 2010)

nen umwerfer oder nen umwerferturm (kann mer den einzeln kaufen? )


----------



## nollak (1. November 2010)

Umwerferturm wo dann ein Umwerfer dran montiert wird 

Soweit ich weiss gibts den auch einzeln


----------



## zuspät (1. November 2010)

? dachte immer der wird drann gebruzelt?


----------



## der Digge (1. November 2010)

wird geschraubt und kostet ~ 40,-


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (1. November 2010)

Auf was für einen Lenkwinkel komme ich beim 2008er - 2010er Helius AM circa, wenn meine Gabel die damalige Referenz-EBL von 545 mm hat und ich die Dämpferhalterung mit -13 mm Offset verbaue (natürlich auch mit 216er Dämpfer)?

Wie viel Platz ist dann bei 157 mm-Umlenkhebel-Einhängung bei maximaler Kompression noch zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr?

Laut Techsheet sind die "alten" AM's auf 67,7° Lenkwinkel definiert. Den Winkel müsste ich doch mit dem -13er Dämpferhalter flacher bekommen, da ja standardmäßig der -11er verbaut werden, oder täusche ich mich da jetzt?

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Brainspiller (1. November 2010)

prinzipiell stimmt es dass der Winkel mit den anderen Adaptern flacher wird.

hab das grad mal in Linkage probiert und da kommt 0,4 grd flacherer Lenkwinkel raus. Das Tretlager würde demnach so um die 4mm tiefer liegen.
Wie gut die Datenbasis da ist kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Zu der Frage ob der Reifen mit dem Sitzrohr kolidiert kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## The_Edge (2. November 2010)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Teleskopsattelstütze zuzulegen. 

  Nun ist das Problem, dass ich bei meinem Helius FR eine 30,0 Sattelstütze benötige und es leider keine verstellbaren Sattelstützen in diesem Durchmesser gibt. Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir in den Sinn kommt, wäre eine 27,4 Kind Shock KS I7 oder eine BLACX Jewel AM mit einem Shim auf 30,0 zu nehmen.

  Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Kombi gemacht? Ist es überhaupt zu empfehlen einen Shim zu nutzen?


----------



## dreamdeep (2. November 2010)

Grunsätzlich spricht nichts gegen die Shim-Lösung. Zwei Dinge solltest Du beachen

1. die Optik leidet etwas mit einer dünnen 27.2mm Stütze

2. das Shim muss so lang sein, das es die Mindesteinstecktiefe abdeckt (unterkante Oberrohr), d.h. Du brauchst vermutlich ein Custom Shim, da die erhältzlichen Shims meistens nur 10-12cm lang sind.

Alternativ könntest Du auch mal bei N nachfragen, ob es möglich wäre das Sattelrohr auf 30,9mm aufzureiben.


----------



## drurs (2. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte an meinem Helius ne KeFü montieren (ohne ISCG), dabei aber meine alte Vierkant Kurbel (Syncros...) behalten; Es müsste doch eigentlich möglich sein, ein 4-kant Innenlager für E-type umwerfer zu nehmen und statt des Umwerfers die KeFü zu klemmen?
Oder alternativ ein 73er Innenlager nehmen und mit Spacern auffüttern? 

thx Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (2. November 2010)

Fahre die GravityDropper in 27.2 mm mit shim auf 30,0 mm. Shim hatte ich von Nicolai machen lassen. Ich glaube Airwings macht auch welche Custom.

Sattelrohr ausreiben hatte ich auch mal gefragt und die Antwort bekommen dass sie das aus Stabilitätsgründen nicht machen.


----------



## abbath (2. November 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sattelrohr ausreiben hatte ich auch mal gefragt und die Antwort bekommen dass sie das aus Stabilitätsgründen nicht machen.



dito


----------



## Rene51 (2. November 2010)

ich hab da  sowas in aussicht bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das  reibungslos an einem Ion ST funktioniert. und zwar gibt es von der firma  carbocage seit einigen wochen eine carbon kettenführung für dh/fr, und wie ich auch schon mitbekommen hab passen einige kettenführungen  nicht an das ion wisst ihr nach welchen kriterien man herausfinden kann  ob sie passt oder nicht ? iscg03 ist ja logisch, aber bei der form bin  ich mir nicht sicher ob es probleme bei der montage gibt.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. November 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Laut Techsheet sind die "alten" AM's auf 67,7° Lenkwinkel definiert. Den Winkel müsste ich doch mit dem -13er Dämpferhalter flacher bekommen, da ja standardmäßig der -11er verbaut werden, oder täusche ich mich da jetzt?


Ich hatte darüber mal mit Kalle gesprochen. Seine Antwort: darüber lässt sich der Lenkwinkel nicht signifikant beeinflussen, da reicht der Bereich nicht aus.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. November 2010)

drurs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte an meinem Helius ne KeFü montieren (ohne ISCG), dabei aber meine alte Vierkant Kurbel (Syncros...) behalten; Es müsste doch eigentlich möglich sein, ein 4-kant Innenlager für E-type umwerfer zu nehmen und statt des Umwerfers die KeFü zu klemmen?
> Oder alternativ ein 73er Innenlager nehmen und mit Spacern auffüttern?
> ...


an was für eine Führung hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## WODAN (3. November 2010)

Rene51 schrieb:


> ich hab da  sowas in aussicht bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das  reibungslos an einem Ion ST funktioniert. und zwar gibt es von der firma  carbocage seit einigen wochen eine carbon kettenführung für dh/fr, und wie ich auch schon mitbekommen hab passen einige kettenführungen  nicht an das ion wisst ihr nach welchen kriterien man herausfinden kann  ob sie passt oder nicht ? iscg03 ist ja logisch, aber bei der form bin  ich mir nicht sicher ob es probleme bei der montage gibt.
> ###



Kauf Dir einfach die 77designz, keinerlei Spacer nötig, hochwertig verarbeitet und der Preis für "Made in Germany" mehr als ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (3. November 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> an was für eine Führung hast du denn gedacht?



ich dachte da z.B. an die Dreist


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. November 2010)

dann brauchst du ein 73er innenlager und einen 2mm spacer!die Grundplatte der g Junkies hat 3mm!dann sollte das funktionieren!
die Kettenführungen von g junkies kann ich auf jedenfall guten gewissens empfehlen,ich fahr seit über zwei jahren die 2G,absolut problemlos!


----------



## drurs (3. November 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> dann brauchst du ein 73er innenlager und einen 2mm spacer!die Grundplatte der g Junkies hat 3mm!dann sollte das funktionieren!
> die Kettenführungen von g junkies kann ich auf jedenfall guten gewissens empfehlen,ich fahr seit über zwei jahren die 2G,absolut problemlos!



alles klar, danke


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. November 2010)

Findet eig noch jmd außer mir die STandard Tretlagerhöhe beim AM als zu tief ? 
Ich setz sogar in der Stadt bei leicht schrägen Kurven auf, bei Trails isses zum Kotzen weil ich waagrecht halten muss und nicht weiter pedalieren kann.


----------



## flyingscot (7. November 2010)

Am Anfang ist mir das auch aufgefallen, vor allem wenn man zusätzlich noch die Gabel absenkt. Aber mit etwas Übung passiert mir das jetzt gar nicht mehr...


----------



## stuk (7. November 2010)

kenne das auch, insbonders wenn man mit viel SAG fährt.
habe mich aber drann gewöhnt.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (8. November 2010)

Werden hier auch Design-Fragen toleriert? 

Beißt sich ein gold eloxierter Reset 118 HDAL2 mit den Kashima-beschichteten Standrohren einer Fox? Die Kashima-Farbe ist ja schon ein gutes Stück dunkler, das würde ja optisch nicht wirklich zum goldenen Steuersatz passen, oder? Dann wäre in diesem Fall nämlich eher ein roter Steuersatz angebracht.


----------



## Mythilos (8. November 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Findet eig noch jmd außer mir die STandard Tretlagerhöhe beim AM als zu tief ?
> Ich setz sogar in der Stadt bei leicht schrägen Kurven auf, bei Trails isses zum Kotzen weil ich waagrecht halten muss und nicht weiter pedalieren kann.



Als ich die 140er Talas verbaut hatte war das bei mir auch so! Mit der jetzigen 170Lyrik Coil ist das pasé.
Das war nervig ohne Ende und steckt auch noch so ein bischen "drin" wenn ich irgendwo einen möglichen Pedalkontakt vermute!


----------



## yulour (9. November 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> ... beim AM als zu tief ? ...





Mythilos schrieb:


> Als ich die 140er Talas verbaut hatte war das bei mir auch so! Mit der jetzigen 170Lyrik Coil ist das pasé.



Kommt wohl auch stark darauf an was man vorher gewöhnt war... Auf glattem Untergrund hab' ich keine Probleme, aber auf Trails (und da vor allem bergauf) bleibe ich doch schon oft hängen - 160er und ich hoffe ich gewöhne mich noch daran (an die "geringe" Bodenfreiheit, nicht die Gabel).


----------



## Mythilos (10. November 2010)

yulour schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auch stark darauf an was man vorher gewöhnt war... Auf glattem Untergrund hab' ich keine Probleme, aber auf Trails (und da vor allem bergauf) bleibe ich doch schon oft hängen - 160er und ich hoffe ich gewöhne mich noch daran (an die "geringe" Bodenfreiheit, nicht die Gabel).



Auf jeden Fall!
Mit der neuen Gabel komme ich allerdings überall da rauf wo ich vorher auch mit 140mm Gabel rauf gekommen bin. Mich überzeugt das Rad bei jeder Tour jedes Mal (meine Runden belaufen sich i.d.R. auf 20-40km und teilweise sehr steile 300-900HM).
Steil heißt in meinem Fall, Rampen mit 30% bis zu 50% (wenn man meinem Garmin glauben kann). Natürlich sind all dem auch physikalische Grenzen gesetzt (Reifen, Untergrund etc.) welche durch das eigene Vermögen zusätzlich limitiert werden.

Ein Freund fährt ein Litewilli mit 140mm vorn und 130mm hinten. Er kommt nicht so gut steile Rampen rauf wie ich. (was natürlich auch an vielen anderen Faktoren liegen kann außer an der Gabel..)
Ein anderer Freund fährt ein Cannondale HT mit 80mm Fatty. Wenn einer von uns beiden eine steilere Rampe rauf kommt, dann ist das der Kondition geschuldet. Ich komme vom Fahreindruck jedoch entspannter hoch als er, obwohl er ne ganze Ecke konditionell fitter ist.

In meinem Fall kann ich sagen, dass das mein AM ein Quantensprung für mich war. Der Wechsel von einer 140mm Gabel (und davor einem ungefederten (race-) HT) auf 170mm hat sich nur in einem Fall negativ für mich ausgewirkt, dem Luftwiderstand. Die aufrechtere Position erschweren 30km/h auf der Geraden schon enorm. Da hilft nur mehr trainieren und engere sowie glattere Kleidung ;-) !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. November 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Werden hier auch Design-Fragen toleriert?
> 
> Beißt sich ein gold eloxierter Reset 118 HDAL2 mit den Kashima-beschichteten Standrohren einer Fox? Die Kashima-Farbe ist ja schon ein gutes Stück dunkler, das würde ja optisch nicht wirklich zum goldenen Steuersatz passen, oder? Dann wäre in diesem Fall nämlich eher ein roter Steuersatz angebracht.



der goldene geht dann mal gar nicht. ich würde den violetten nehmen. aber meine farbwahl ist meist eh ein wenig.... nun ja.. gestört.


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> der goldene geht dann mal gar nicht. ich würde den violetten nehmen. aber meine farbwahl ist meist eh ein wenig.... nun ja.. gestört.



Wenn Interesse an Bildern vom violetten Reset besteht? Den habe ich imGegensatz zum Rahmen schon.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. November 2010)

frage an die geneigte leserschaft:

ich fahre hinten bei 22/36 eine 12-27er kassette. die wollte ich tauschen gegen eine 11-32

ich fahre bis jetzt ein kurzes schaltwerk. kann ich das auch weiterhin tun?


----------



## OldSchool (10. November 2010)

Grundsätzlich erst mal ausprobieren, evtl ist die Kette zu kurz. Alternativ kannst ja vorne auf 32 umsteigen. 36/12=3, 32/11=2,91 Übersetzung ist fast gleich. Oder war die die alte Übersetzung zu klein?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. November 2010)

kleine übersetzung ist zu klein. ich brauch mehr was tourtaugliches. mit 12-27 wird das nicht viel bergauf. geht zwar schon einiges aber da ist mehr drin.

ketten länge ist ja kein problem. ich dachte nur dass das schaltwerk das nicht mehr packt.


11-34 würde aber knapp werden? ein neues schaltwerk kann ich mir nicht kaufen aber ich lege grad ne schwarzgeldkasse an ums an der finanzministerin vorbeizuschleusen.  nur ist a erstmal so wenig drin dass es nur für ne neue kassette reichen wird.

ausserdem bin seit 15 tagen vater einer tochter.


----------



## Ti-Max (10. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> frage an die geneigte leserschaft:
> 
> ich fahre hinten bei 22/36 eine 12-27er kassette. die wollte ich tauschen gegen eine 11-32
> 
> ich fahre bis jetzt ein kurzes schaltwerk. kann ich das auch weiterhin tun?



Geht, fahre exakt die gleiche Kombi

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## abbath (10. November 2010)

Was heißt kurz? Shimano GS passt (das ist die kürzere Shimano Variante SS<GS<SGS, wobei SS meines Wissens immer Rennradschaltwerke sind).


----------



## OldSchool (10. November 2010)

Mit den kürzeren Schaltwerken kann man nicht so viel Kette einholen, dh vorne 22 und hinten 11, die Kette hängt durch, oder wenn sie nicht durch hängt kannst du groß/groß nicht schalten weil die Kette zu kurz ist, was sich verheerend auf das Schaltwerk auswirken wird.



kroiterfee schrieb:


> dass es nur für ne neue kassette reichen wird.
> Eine weise Entscheidung junger Padavan, denn ab jetzt wirst du nicht mehr soviel Zeit für das Trainig haben und investierst richtiger Weise in eine leichtere Übersetzung.
> ausserdem bin seit 15 tagen vater einer tochter.  Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## kroiterfee (10. November 2010)

danke.

gross-gross wird ja eh niicht stattfinden.

ich hab ein sram x.o short cage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (10. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gross-gross wird ja eh niicht stattfinden.
> 
> .



Naja die Gefahr von Notschaltungen gibt es halt immer wieder.


----------



## softbiker (11. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ausserdem bin seit 15 tagen vater einer tochter.



Sauba, dass du des fertig bracht host?  Herzlichen Glühstrumpf.

Ich hab gestern schonmal ne Kreissaalrunde gedreht!


----------



## kroiterfee (11. November 2010)

sehr gut!



welche groesse muss der torxschluessel haben fuer den ausgleichsbehaelter der hope moto v2?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. November 2010)

T10


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern schonmal ne Kreissaalrunde gedreht!



ohh gott,- hab alles schon hinter mir...


----------



## Tom:-) (11. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ohh gott,- hab alles schon hinter mir...



ich zum glück auch 

allen werdenden und gewordenen papasen hier alles gute 
hab' eventuelle mammsen vergessen ... denen natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. November 2010)

könnte man die n rahmen eigentlich auch durchweg mit dickeren rohren bestellen

welchen durchmesser hat eigentlich des sitzrohr beim helius am?


----------



## Ge!st (11. November 2010)

Gibt es bei einer Titanfeder außer den üblichen Parametern (Federhärte usw.) sonst noch was zu beacht?


----------



## kroiterfee (11. November 2010)

sollte zum dämper passen. auf den vivid passen nur fdern mit einem anderen innendurchmesser. auf fox manitou und konsorten passen vom durchmesser her die dieselben federn.


----------



## Ge!st (11. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sollte zum dämper passen. auf den vivid passen nur fdern mit einem anderen innendurchmesser. auf fox manitou und konsorten passen vom durchmesser her die dieselben federn.


Gut das war mir klar, ansonst bei einer Titanfeder alles wie bei einer Stahlfeder auch oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (11. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Gut das war mir klar, ansonst bei einer Titanfeder alles wie bei einer Stahlfeder auch oder?



Ja...


----------



## Tom:-) (12. November 2010)

welchen durchmesser hat das unterrohr des helius cc (2008)?


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. November 2010)

Hey, habe heute mein Helius AFR bekommen. Das Steuerrohr ist 1.5 und auf 15 mm aufgerieben, das aufgeriebene sieht dabei so aus:







Sind diese Riefen im Inneren normal? Sollte das nicht eine glatte Oberfläche sein? Ist jetzt mein sechster Nicolai-Rahmen, aber so sah das meines Wissens nach noch nie aus.

Danke für Eure Meinungen.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. November 2010)

Schick das Bild direkt an Kalle. Dann hast Du eine verbindliche Aussage.
Für mich sieht das danach aus, als ob sich im Fräskopf ein Span verfangen hat. Einzelne Riefen sind imho aber völlig egal, wenn die Oberfläche als ganzes eben ist.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. November 2010)

ist samstag oder sonntag jemand bei nicolai da? wöllte meinen rahmen abgeben wegen lagertausch.


----------



## flyingscot (12. November 2010)

Normalerweise nicht... ich hab mal meinen Rahmen ausnahmsweise am Samstag dort abholen können, vom Chef persönlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sonntag




Da hat sogar Gott frei


----------



## Harvester (13. November 2010)

bring ihn zu mir, ich kann ihn weiterleiten


----------



## dhbiker247 (13. November 2010)

Welche Neoprenschützer passen optimal auf die VCS-Kettenstreben (BMXTB Rahmen)?
Hab einen von Speedstuff probiert, ist zu groß.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. November 2010)

Die Lezyne gibt es in verschieden Größen. Einfach mal abmessen was passt und mit der Maßangabe von lezyne vergleichen.


----------



## kroiterfee (13. November 2010)

ists sinnvoll unter die lagerdeckel fett zu schmieren? also quasi zwischen lager und den (eloxierbaren) deckeln.


----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2010)

Ja, überall Fett rein wo Wasser hin gelangen könnte. Dann Überschüsse abwischen aber ruhig etwas auf den Lagerscheiben im Spalt lassen. Es bildet sich dann eine "Fettdrechdichtung" die relativ widerstandsfähig ist.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. November 2010)

geilo. kalle wartet zu hause auf mich damit ich meinen rahmen abgeben kann. DAS ist service. einfach nur bombe. i â¥ nicolai.


----------



## stahlritzel (14. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> geilo. kalle wartet zu hause auf mich damit ich meinen rahmen abgeben kann. DAS ist service. einfach nur bombe. i â¥ nicolai.



mir wird hier regelmÃ¤Ãig schlecht !


----------



## kroiterfee (14. November 2010)

was ist denn dein problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (14. November 2010)

stahlritzel schrieb:


> mir wird hier regelmäßig schlecht !



dann bleib einfach weg hier! ist dir weniger schlecht...einfach ne!?


----------



## blutbuche (14. November 2010)

....brauch einen reduz. steuersatz für ein helius fr von 2004. gibts da ne mindest einpresstiefe???


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. November 2010)

das hieße es hat ein 1.5 steuerrohr, bist du da sicher?


----------



## blutbuche (14. November 2010)

von 1.5 auf 1.8 - ja , bin sehr sicher ,,


sag mal , hast du eigentlich noch deinen grünen helius rahmen ???


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. November 2010)

O.k., bei dem Baujahr ungewöhnlich. Ich habe gestern erst wieder einen Reset Reduzierer verbaut, wiklich erstklassige Teile. Acros kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch empfehlen, den Syntace hingegen nicht. Auch der Hope ist einen Blick wert. Mindesteinpresstiefe gibt es bei 1.5 nicht.


----------



## blutbuche (14. November 2010)

danke - und wie schauts mit dein em grünen rahmen aus ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (14. November 2010)

Mein grüner Rahmen? Ich hatte mal ein grünes Helius ST, das hatte 1 1/8, wenn Du das meinst.


----------



## blutbuche (14. November 2010)

ja , das mein´ich . hast du den rahmen noch - ev. abzugeben ...????


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. November 2010)

Nein, wurde leider im April 2006 geklaut, aber jetzt wirds OT ;-)


----------



## c_w (14. November 2010)

Thema Sattelstütze... meine Joplin wird im CC wohl erstmal weichen, will da ggf. wieder ne normale Fahren. Gewicht und Optik ist mir nicht so wichtig, aber die Klemmung. Die ist imho, wenn sie schlecht ausgeführt ist, ein stetiges Ärgernis. Was gibt's da gutes zu nem akzeptablem Preis?
Was taugen die NC-17 Stützen?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. November 2010)

ich empfehle dir die hier:






kostet nen Vierziger und hält super!mein 100kilo-Kumpel is absolut zufrieden damit


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. November 2010)

hey Leuts,wie rum kommt denn die Dichtung vom Reset steuersatz am konus?mit der öffnung zur Gabel oder zum Steuersatz/Lager?


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2010)

mit der offenen Seite zur Gabel


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. November 2010)

danke Rainer


----------



## Ge!st (18. November 2010)

Ich habe bei meinem Nucleon TFR die primäre Antriebskette mit Rohloff Kettenöl ein bisschen eingeölt (kann man durch ein kleines Löchlein) und nun rasselt die Kette bei treten, was echt nervt. Hat jemand einen Tipp, was ich tun könnte, denn an die primäre Antriebskette kommt man nicht so einfach heran (das erste Mal, das ich mich über die Getriebebox ärgere).


----------



## der-gute (18. November 2010)

wo bekomme ich canti-sockel in einem nicht üblichen Maß?

habe hier ne Cannondale Peperoni Gabel und brauche die Cantisockel dazu

die gängigen aus herumliegenden Federgabeln bei meinem Händler haben ein zu großes Gewinde

wer kennt da ne quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2010)

Ohne genau zu wissen, was Du brauchst, wird es es schwierig. Die normalen Gabeln haben M8, war der Druchmesser zu groß oder die Gewindesteigung?

http://www.shop.brake-stuff.de/category.php?id_category=18
http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Such-Ergebnis.html?ordering=&searchphrase=all&searchword=cantisockel


...


----------



## aka (18. November 2010)

oder mal bei reset racing nachfragen.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2010)

Eventuell die hier:
http://www.shop.brake-stuff.de/product.php?id_product=47



...


----------



## der-gute (18. November 2010)

der Durchmesser des Gewindes sah eher so nach M6 aus...

hab die Gabel leider grad nicht zur Hand


----------



## WODAN (18. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Nucleon TFR die primäre Antriebskette mit Rohloff Kettenöl ein bisschen eingeölt (kann man durch ein kleines Löchlein) und nun rasselt die Kette bei treten, was echt nervt. Hat jemand einen Tipp, was ich tun könnte, denn an die primäre Antriebskette kommt man nicht so einfach heran (das erste Mal, das ich mich über die Getriebebox ärgere).



Kann ich mir ehrlich auch nich erklären und ich bin seit über 5 Jahren auf G-Boxx1 unterwegs 

Ich würde mal die G-Boxx öffnen, ist nicht schwer


----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2010)

Kannst es ja mal mit einer M6 Schraube testen, die M6 Sockel gibt es auch bei brake.stuff.de. Die verlinkten Cantisockel mit 5/16 UNC Gewinde habe einen Durchmesser von 7,9mm haben, also knapp kleiner als M8 (8mm).


----------



## Ge!st (18. November 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kann ich mir ehrlich auch nich erklären und ich bin seit über 5 Jahren auf G-Boxx1 unterwegs
> 
> Ich würde mal die G-Boxx öffnen, ist nicht schwer


Danke für deine Antwort 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss dafür der Dämpfer raus und der Hinterbau am Drehpunkt der Box demontier werden, dazu noch die eine Pedalkurbel abgezogen und eine ganze Menge Torxschrauben herausgeschraubt werden, bevor man den Deckel der primären Antriebskette annehmen kann.

Das entsprechend Werkzeug und auch einige Schrauberkenntnisse sind vorhanden, trotzdem sehr viel Aufwand...


----------



## WODAN (20. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss dafür der Dämpfer raus und der Hinterbau am Drehpunkt der Box demontier werden, dazu noch die eine Pedalkurbel abgezogen und eine ganze Menge Torxschrauben herausgeschraubt werden, bevor man den Deckel der primären Antriebskette annehmen kann.
> 
> Das entsprechend Werkzeug und auch einige Schrauberkenntnisse sind vorhanden, trotzdem sehr viel Aufwand...



Dämpfer kannst Du eingebaut lassen.
Einfach den Hinterbau an dem Drehpunkt der G-Boxx entfernen, Hinterbau im Montageständer hochklappen, 6x M5 Zylinderkopfschrauben rund um die Befestigung der rechten Kurbel lösen, Kurbel anziehen, 265x Torxschrauben entfernen   und dann Gehäuse öffnen.


----------



## Ge!st (20. November 2010)

Das mit dem Dämpfer hatte ich mir bei näherer Betrachtung schon gedacht.

Der Hinterbau wird am Drehpunkt mit einer langen Achsschraube gesichert, wenn ich das richtig sehe! Muss ich an der Stelle sonst noch was besonderes Beachten?

Der Rest ist ja dann nichts großartiges, nur viel Schrauberei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (20. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dämpfer hatte ich mir bei näherer Betrachtung schon gedacht.
> 
> Der Hinterbau wird am Drehpunkt mit einer langen Achsschraube gesichert, wenn ich das richtig sehe! Muss ich an der Stelle sonst noch was besonderes Beachten?
> 
> Der Rest ist ja dann nichts großartiges, nur viel Schrauberei...



Jep, die lange Schraube hatte ich vergessen


----------



## zuspät (21. November 2010)

hat hier jemand erfahrung mit klamotten von nicolai? 
ich möcht mir evtl. nen pulli und ein shirt zulegen, frag mich nur ob die teile was aushalten, warm sind, nicht zu schnell verwaschen etc. (nicht dass es am schluss einfach fruit of the loom-teile sind mit nem nicolai-babberl drauf).


----------



## wunny1980 (21. November 2010)

hallo
hat jemand erfahrung mit verschiedenen dämpfern im AFR ?? 
im moment habe ich nen fox dhx5.0 verbaut, 
der nach 3 jahren mal einen service verdient hat.
jetzt ist die überlegung. service oder neuen dämpfer.

race service bei motopitcan für den dhx5

rock shox vivid 

rock shox vivid air

was würdet ihr empfehlen?
geht der vivid besser als der fox dhx in nem helius hinterbau? hat schon jemand den vivid air getestet? 
danke schonmal


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

.... da ich im helius fr die gabel tausche (pike gegen sherman ) , brauch ´ich nen neuen steuersatz - was ist vom crankbrothers opium c zu halten ??? is der empfehlenswert ? danke , greez ,bb


----------



## c_w (21. November 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit klamotten von nicolai?
> ich möcht mir evtl. nen pulli und ein shirt zulegen, frag mich nur ob die teile was aushalten, warm sind, nicht zu schnell verwaschen etc. (nicht dass es am schluss einfach fruit of the loom-teile sind mit nem nicolai-babberl drauf).



Ich kann nur über die T-Shirts urteilen, die Stoffqualität ist ziemlich gut, der Aufdruck... naja, irgendwann geht der halt durch's waschen kaputt. Hab schon Drücke länger halten sehen, aber andererseits, meine sündhafte teuren Billabong T-Shirts lassen viel schnell nach!


----------



## habbadu (21. November 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit klamotten von nicolai?
> ich möcht mir evtl. nen pulli und ein shirt zulegen, frag mich nur ob die teile was aushalten, warm sind, nicht zu schnell verwaschen etc. (nicht dass es am schluss einfach fruit of the loom-teile sind mit nem nicolai-babberl drauf).



Ich habe zwei verschiedene T-Shirts und bin von der Qualität nicht angetan, verschiedene Hersteller und somit auch unterschiedliche "Größeninterpretationen" - mit dem fruit of the loom Vergleich liegst Du meiner Meinung nach nicht falsch aber bei Groupiefummel sieht man ja über einiges hinweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

..kann keiner was zum crankbrothters steuersatz sagen ???


----------



## dreamdeep (21. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..kann keiner was zum crankbrothters steuersatz sagen ???



Die Einpresstiefe ist zu gering. Ausserdem hört man von den CB Steuersätzen nicht viel gutes, die Lager sollen nicht sonderlich haltbar sein.


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

..ich hatte vor ein paar tagen schon mal gefragt , ob es eine mindest einpresstiefe gibt - was verneint wurde ... gibt es denn eine ??? möchte nichts falsches kaufen !! was ist denn empfehlenswert . was nicht 100 eu kostet .... danke , bb


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ich hatte vor ein paar tagen schon mal gefragt , ob es eine mindest einpresstiefe gibt - was verneint wurde ... gibt es denn eine ??? möchte nichts falsches kaufen !! was ist denn empfehlenswert . was nicht 100 eu kostet .... danke , bb



Du hattest nach der Mindesteinpresstiefe bei einem 1.5 gefragt und ich habe Dir noch geschrieben, dass ich bezweifel das Du 1.5 hast, Du warst Dir aber sicher. Der Opium C ist nun ein Steuersatz für 1 1/8, dort gibt es bei Nicolai eine Mindesteinpresstiefe, bei 1.5 aber nicht!


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

..ich  hatte gechrieben , dass 1.5 momentan!!!!! Verbaut ist und ich nun AUF  1.8  UMÄNDERN WILL - also , einen reudziersteuersatz  für NUN 1.8 SUCHE  , weil ne pike rein soll . da haben wir uns ansch.  missverstanden  . was  ist  denn für 1.8 nun die mindesteinpresstiefe - oder ist das geheim ..; ) welche empfehlung ? danke !!!


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. November 2010)

Wenn aber momentan 1.5 verbaut ist, dann muss der nächste auch 1.5 sein, auch wenn dann der 1.5 auf 1 1/8 reduziert. Es bleibt also ein 1.5 Steuerrohr und somit auch keine Mindesteinpresstiefe. Den von dir beschriebenen Steuersatz bekommst Du nicht in ein 1.5 Steuerrohr, da er für 1 1/8 Steuerrohre ist und kein Reduziersteuersatz. Bei 1 1/8 benötigt man 22 mm Einpresstiefe. Bei 1.5 werden 15 mm empfohlen, es können aber auch andere verbaut werden, wie z.B. der Syntace, etc. Die mm beziehen sich jeweils auf die untere Schale!


----------



## blutbuche (21. November 2010)

aaahhh - danke !!! meinte den cb opium c reducer !!!! aber wenn cb net so doll sein soll , werd´ich wohl was anderes nehmen . fsa vielleicht ...


----------



## pfalz (21. November 2010)

Schau mal nach dem Acros Ai-25 (Reduziersteuersatz von 1.5" auf 1 1/8"). Ich werde - wohlgemerkt aus persönlicher Erfahrung - kein FSA mehr verbauen, weil die Lager Grütze waren...


----------



## wildbiker (21. November 2010)

Fährt jemand an seinem Nicolai die Mountain King??


----------



## Kontragonist (21. November 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Fährt jemand an seinem Nicolai die Mountain King??



Am Helius AC sind sie geilo. Aber das ist bloß meine bescheidene Meinung 

 ich hab die ganz normalen drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (22. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Pflege muß man denn dem Schwingenlager angedeihen lassen? Habe ein Nonius Modell 2011, somit müßten dort ja die neuen Überlager bereits verbaut sein.

Habe mich gestern ein wenig im Schlamm gesuhlt, daher die Frage.

Müssen die Lager gereinigt werden, oder kann ich den Dreck als natürliche Schutzschicht erhalten 

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> ...... oder kann ich den Dreck als natürliche Schutzschicht erhalten




ich mach das so.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich mach das so.



Dann wird das ja nicht verkehrt sein

Müssen die Lager von außen mal geölt oder gefettet werden?

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Müssen die Lager von außen mal geölt oder gefettet werden?



Nein!


----------



## flyingscot (22. November 2010)

Solange nichts quitscht oder schwergängig ist, einfach nichts machen. Ich kontrolliere lediglich hin- und wieder die Vorspannung der Lagerdeckel.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. November 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Solange nichts quitscht oder schwergängig ist, einfach nichts machen. Ich kontrolliere lediglich hin- und wieder die Vorspannung der Lagerdeckel.



Durch Anziehen der Schraube, oder?

Ansonsten danke für die Hinweise


----------



## flyingscot (22. November 2010)

Die Lagerdeckel sind nur leicht vorgespannt und die Schrauben sind gekontert.

Da sich bei mir die Vorspannung schon mal spürbar verringert hat, kontrolliere ich sie seit dem hin- und wieder. Guck am Besten mal in das entsprechende Manual auf der Nicolai-Homepage.

Ich löse die Konterung, ziehe die Lagerspannschraube dann gefühlvoll wieder auf den Sollwert an und kontere wieder. Den Sollwert habe ich zuvor nach dem letzten Lagertausch bei Nicolai mal "gemessen", 2-2.5Nm.


----------



## Tom:-) (23. November 2010)

gibt es beim helius CC (2008 == 2010) eine maximale einpresstiefe des steuersatzes?


----------



## Ti-Max (23. November 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Lagerdeckel sind nur leicht vorgespannt und die Schrauben sind gekontert.
> 
> Da sich bei mir die Vorspannung schon mal spürbar verringert hat, kontrolliere ich sie seit dem hin- und wieder. Guck am Besten mal in das entsprechende Manual auf der Nicolai-Homepage.
> 
> Ich löse die Konterung, ziehe die Lagerspannschraube dann gefühlvoll wieder auf den Sollwert an und kontere wieder. Den Sollwert habe ich zuvor nach dem letzten Lagertausch bei Nicolai mal "gemessen", 2-2.5Nm.



Habe mir gestern nochmal die Abbildung angeschaut.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, löse ich zuerst die Madenschrauben (die scheinen ja die Konterschrauben zu sein), dann kann ich durch Lösen der Lagerspannschrauben den Lagerdeckel abheben und dann etwas Fett reinschmieren. Dann packe ich den Lagerdeckel wieder drauf, ziehe die Lagerspannschraube wieder fest und konter diese dann wieder mit den Madenschrauben.

Korrekt soweit

Danke und Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (23. November 2010)

Jepp, richtig. Mit den Madenschrauben etwas aufpassen und den Inbus weit genug reindrücken... die vermackelt man gerne mal und dann ist es etwas kompliziert, die Konterung zu lösen.

Ich nehm die Lagerdeckel aber nicht ab, wenn ich nur die Vorspannung kontrolliere.


----------



## aka (23. November 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> gibt es beim helius CC (2008 == 2010) eine maximale einpresstiefe des steuersatzes?



Hi,

Helius CC 2009:

Schnittstellen Maße / device measurements
maximale Gabeleinbaulänge / maximum fork length 520 mm
empfohlener Gabelfederweg / matching fork travel 120-140 mm
*Steuersatz Mindesteinpresstiefe / a-head set min. insert depth 12 mm*
...

Quelle: http://nicolai.net/files/helius_cc_09.pdf

Gruss,
 Aka.


----------



## Tom:-) (23. November 2010)

danke aka,

habe bei N angerufen. Max Einpresstiefe ist 22mm und ein wenig mehr.
min. sollte 12 sein, ja.


----------



## aka (23. November 2010)

Sorry, hatte Frage falsch verstanden. Wusste gar nicht das es eine max. Einpresstiefe gibt...


----------



## Pinstripe (23. November 2010)

Fährt hier eigentlich wer nen Vivid mit Coil in seinem Helius AM. HAbe auf Bildern schon einige in nem AFR gesehen, aber noch keine im AM. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie da die Performance im Vergleich zu den anderen Dämpfern ist.


----------



## stuk (23. November 2010)

mir wurde er hier von einigen ausgeredet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (23. November 2010)

warum das?


----------



## stuk (24. November 2010)

soll nicht halten und einfach nur schlecht sein.
(die die es sagten haben auch eigentlich ahnung)
ich habe ihn dann nicht ausprobiert


----------



## raschaa (24. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> soll nicht halten und einfach nur schlecht sein.
> (die die es sagten haben auch eigentlich ahnung)
> ich habe ihn dann nicht ausprobiert


----------



## stuk (24. November 2010)

gefunden 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=459145


----------



## Pinstripe (24. November 2010)

Danke, den Thread kannte ich noch nicht, war aber sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## MasterK (24. November 2010)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Namen : 

Er fährt Trial und war in den früheren NWD Teilen zu sehen. ( oder wars doch kranked ??? ) 

Es gibt nen rel. bekanntes Video von ihm ( muss so um 2006 / 2007 ) gewesen sein, wo er ne menge über Schienen fährt ...

Ich komm absolut nich auf den Namen


----------



## kroiterfee (24. November 2010)

moin moin, 

ich hab in meinem helius fr einen reset hdal2 verbaut und fahre eine lyric u-turn im tourenaufbau. bei parkbesuchen will ich neben einem massiverem lrs auch eine totem coil fahren. also ne wechselgabel. leider sitzt der gabel konus sowas von fest mit der lyric im hdal2 das och die gabel selbst mit dem gummi hammer nicht raus bekomme. faellt mein gabelwechselgedanke ins wasser? ich wollte die totem mit einem weiteren konus ausstatten so dass ich die gabeln einfach wie den lrs wechseln kann. 

massnahmen?


----------



## pfalz (24. November 2010)

@MasterK

hat zwar nüscht mit Nicolai zu tun, aber: Ryan Leech?


----------



## MasterK (24. November 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> @MasterK
> 
> hat zwar nüscht mit Nicolai zu tun, aber: Ryan Leech?




Genau der ! Vielen Dank !


----------



## der-gute (24. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ich hab in meinem helius fr einen reset hdal2 verbaut und fahre eine lyric u-turn im tourenaufbau. bei parkbesuchen will ich neben einem massiverem lrs auch eine totem coil fahren. also ne wechselgabel. leider sitzt der gabel konus sowas von fest mit der lyric im hdal2 das och die gabel selbst mit dem gummi hammer nicht raus bekomme. faellt mein gabelwechselgedanke ins wasser? ich wollte die totem mit einem weiteren konus ausstatten so dass ich die gabeln einfach wie den lrs wechseln kann.
> 
> massnahmen?



mehr Power
mehr Kriechmittel in den Spalt zwischen Konus und Lager - auf Kopf stehend
mehr Power


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (24. November 2010)

@kroiterfee

Ein Steuersatz ist nicht dafür ausgelegt das öfters die Gabel gewechselt wird. Das "Problem" dürften die Ringdichtungen und der Konusring oben sein, diese erzeugen eine Klemmwirkung. Ein öfterer Gabelwechsel dürfte auch nicht grade gut für die Ringdichtungen sein! 

Ein leichter Schlang mit einem Gummi oder Kunststoffhammer oben auf das Steuerrohr und dann von unten auf die Gabelbrücke, das löst, die Klemmspannung, nötigenfalls 2-3 Mal wiederholen, dann solltest du die Gabel rausbekommen.


----------



## NatureOne (24. November 2010)

Hat das AM nun definitiv ne BP freigabe oder nicht wenn nein wie sehn die alternativen aus.
Ja n AFR aber das ist fuer mich wahrscheinlich n bisschen zu Oversized von einsatzgebiet her.


----------



## pfalz (24. November 2010)

Im Zweifelsfall AM mit AFR Unterrohr, dann geht auch ne Totem rein...


----------



## NatureOne (24. November 2010)

Aber die erlaubte Einbauhöhe veraendert sich doch dann nicht wenn das Rohr von AFR drin ist oder irre ich mich jetzt da.... 
Andere frage bin 167 also dann S oder ?


----------



## marco2 (24. November 2010)

Ne, die erlaubte Einbauhöhe geht mit AFR Unterrohr bis 565mm. Dann kannst du eine Totem einbauen und behältst die Garantie. 
Bei deiner Größe sollte es wohl S werden. Ich bin 173 fahre jetzt S und werde bald auf M umsteigen, aber irgendwie fühle ich mich noch zwischen S und M.


----------



## NatureOne (24. November 2010)

Was so ein Unterrohr alles ausmacht  werd dann mal anfragen was so was kostet wenn die mir das unterrohr dadranne brutzel koennen. 
Ach und ne Totem ist mir zu "fett" wenn dann evt mit ner RS lyrik coil uturn oder ne Soloair.


----------



## marco2 (24. November 2010)

Kostet keinen Aufpreis, man muss es nur bei der Bestellung angeben.

Bei einer Lyrik kannst du dir das stärkere Unterrohr allerdings sparen. Nicolai gibt bis 170mm am Standardrahmen frei.


----------



## Kontragonist (24. November 2010)

marco2 schrieb:


> Kostet keinen Aufpreis, man muss es nur bei der Bestellung angeben.
> 
> Bei einer Lyrik kannst du dir das stärkere Unterrohr allerdings sparen. Nicolai gibt bis 170mm am Standardrahmen frei.



 aber keine Bikepark-Freigabe 

Was kostet denn eigentlich ein gepulverter Umlenkhebel? Das Katalog-AM hat weiße


----------



## NatureOne (24. November 2010)

Also wenn ich das AM mit AFR unterrohr bestelle hat das dann eine freigabe, naja ich schreib mal besser selber hin dann weiß ich es zu 100% danke trotzdem.


Edit: Email ist raus, werds dann wohl sehn/lesen. Aber so wie die Produktbeschreibung ist klingt das so als haette es ne Freigabe Zitat Nicolai.net "....Das Helius AM ist unser erfolgreichster und meist verkaufter Rahmen, weil er das größte Einsatzspektrum abdeckt. Bikepark-Action, ausgedehnte Tagestouren, Trail-Riding und Gipfeljagd, mit dem AM ist alles möglich...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (25. November 2010)

Oder einfach das gute alte FR bestellen.
Ich würde heute genau das gleiche bestellen wie früher.

Die Kiste hat Bikepark Freigabe, die gleiche Geo wie das AM, und 167mm FW reichen auch.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. November 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Oder einfach das gute alte FR bestellen.
> Ich würde heute genau das gleiche bestellen wie früher.
> 
> Die Kiste hat Bikepark Freigabe, die gleiche Geo wie das AM, und 167mm FW reichen auch.



kann ich nur bestätigen!Und ausserdem siehts auch noch geiler aus


...find ich...


----------



## Ti-Max (25. November 2010)

Ich werde die Bedeutung/Wichtigkeit einer Bikepark-Freigabe nie verstehen.

In Bikeparks herrschen nahezu ideale Bedingungen durch meist sanfte Transitions, Chicken Ways, etc.

Da kann man sein Rad auf seinen Hometrails oder sonstwo, durch halbfertige Selbstbauten oder natürliche Drops ins ordentliche Flat, gepflegter zerlegen.

Der Freeride in Willingen ist bspw. materialschonender als eine mittelmäßige CC-Abfahrt auf meinem Hometrail im verblockten Ruhrgebiet

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## c_w (25. November 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen!Und ausserdem siehts auch noch geiler aus
> 
> 
> ...find ich...



me2


----------



## stuk (25. November 2010)

ti-max hast recht!!!!
campingplatz etc. sind heftiger als gefegte bikeparkstrecken
aber "bikepark" steht bei N nur als Bezeichnung für eine moschermentalität.
8 meter drops  findet man auch woanders und dann hat man garantie ????
alles blödsinn.


----------



## frankweber (25. November 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen!Und ausserdem siehts auch noch geiler aus
> 
> 
> ...find ich...


 

Das FR ist geil ,ich liebe meines ! 

Ich habe es in S obwohl  ich ansonsten m nehme ......es ist superklasse!


Es ist wendig, schnell und für Alles zu  nutzen

Mit Lyrik und dhx Fahrwerk oder im Handumdrehen gar mit Totem ( nur Umstecken)

Ich versteh nicht ,warum es vom am abgelöst wurde               ..... es ist auf seine Art unersetzlich in meinem bescheidenen Fuhrpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (25. November 2010)

word.


----------



## Ge!st (25. November 2010)

Die Features der BOS Deville 160mm Gabel, klingen gut, das Gewicht mit 1990g auch und der Preis mit 799 Euro ist IMHO eine Ansage.

Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Blick auf die Gabel werfen können, oder gar eine Testfahrt gemacht?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich werde die Bedeutung/Wichtigkeit einer Bikepark-Freigabe nie verstehen.
> 
> In Bikeparks herrschen nahezu ideale Bedingungen durch meist sanfte Transitions, Chicken Ways, etc.
> 
> ...




du sagst es.


----------



## NatureOne (26. November 2010)

Ich mein das der Rahmen das aushaelt ist keine Frage, nur wenn doch mal was ist (Material fehler o.ä) und dann keine Garantie hat waers mies. Nunja wird wohl doch ein AM in S leider ohne Gussset am Sitzrohr  ist halt so wenn man klein ist. ^^


----------



## Ge!st (26. November 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Einfach den Hinterbau an dem Drehpunkt der G-Boxx entfernen, Hinterbau im Montageständer hochklappen, 6x M5 Zylinderkopfschrauben rund um die Befestigung der rechten Kurbel lösen, Kurbel anziehen, 265x Torxschrauben entfernen   und dann Gehäuse öffnen.


Also der Primärantrieb war es nicht, hört sich so an als kommt es eher von der Rohloff. Ich werde das im Auge oder besser im Ohrbehalten, aber ich denke, es wird ein Service der Rohloff fällig werden (keine Ahnung was da auf mich zukommt, aber das werde ich wohl nicht selbst machen können!)


----------



## Ti-Max (26. November 2010)

Hallo,

nach meiner letzten Schlammschlacht knackt mein Nonius

Ich bin mir fast sicher, daß dies von der Stabilisierungsstrebe unter dem Dämpfer kommt. Habe jetzt so ziemlich jede Schraube abgeschraubt und neu gefettet, außer die lange Schraube der Strebe.

Die Strebe ist ja einstellbar. Kann dies vielleicht hieran liegen?

Wie muß die Strebe korrekt eingestellt sein?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## abbath (26. November 2010)

Was willst Du da einstellen? Du musst die Schrauben anziehen. Momente dürften doch irgendwo bei N zu erfahren sein...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. November 2010)

genau,da gibts nix zum einstellen!einfach fest und fertig!meiner meinung nach hätten die da auch einfach das Blech lassen können anstatt das verschraubte Zeugs!


----------



## Ti-Max (26. November 2010)

Guten Abend,

das Ding ist ja auch in der Länge verstellbar, somit kann ich doch in gewissen Grad eine Spannung auf das Teil geben, oder?

Ich demontiere es mal morgen und dann schauen wir weiter.

Danke erstml soweit.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (26. November 2010)

@Ti-Max

Könnet es nicht vielleicht das Tretlager sein, die HT2-Lagerschalen fangen besonders bei Temperaturunterschieden an zu knacken. Eine z.B. Portion Montagepaste auf die Gewinde der Lagerschalen und diese wieder reinschrauben, wirkt nicht selten Wunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.u.l.s (26. November 2010)

hallo,

Ich habe ein Kona Stinky six (Modell 2009) und wollte fragen ob man eine Federgabel mit 200mm Federweg dort einbauen kann?

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Ti-Max (26. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Ti-Max
> 
> Könnet es nicht vielleicht das Testlager sein, die HT2-Lagerschalen fangen besonders bei Temperaturunterschieden an zu knacken. Eine z.B. Portion Montagepaste auf die Gewinde der Lagerschalen und diese wieder reinschrauben, wirkt nicht selten Wunder.



Hi,

habe ich auch zunächst gedacht. Allerdings habe ich das Knacken auch beim Draufsetzen. also ohne Kontakt zu den Pedalen.

Ich schraube morgen mal das Ding auseinander und fette alles und hoffe, daß dann Ruhe ist.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## guru39 (26. November 2010)

j.u.l.s schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ein Kona Stinky six (Modell 2009) und wollte fragen ob man eine Federgabel mit 200mm Federweg dort einbauen kann?
> 
> vielen dank schon mal



Du bist hier zwar falsch, denn hier gehts um Nicolai Bikes.

Aber zu Deiner Frage: Nein, kannst Du nicht max Einbaulänge ist 541mm.

http://www.konaworld.com/09/09_stinkysix_en.cfm


----------



## c_w (27. November 2010)

Vll ist die Frage gar nicht so kurz (und mögliche Antworten auch nicht), aber ich möchte aus meinem CC Hinterbau mehr rauskitzeln (weil ich vernünftig genug bin, mir kein AM zu bestellen *grml*). Also nicht mehr Federweg oder so, sondern ne bessere Performance... der DT Swiss taugt mir nicht so, Hinterbau ist einfach zu teigig.
Hatte auch schonmal überlegt von Luft auf Stahl oder Titan umzusteigen, aber ich glaub das ist too much.

Welcher Luftdämpfer macht denn noch Sinn im CC? Ist nen DHX 5.0 overkill? Was könnt man denn da mal probieren? :-D


----------



## Ge!st (27. November 2010)

Rein von der Federperformance ist eine Coil- einem Luftdämpfer überlegen, die Feinfühligkeit usw. ist auch mit den besten heutigen Luftdämpfern nicht erreicht. Der Nachteil von Coil ist, das deutlich höhere Gewicht, selbst mit Titanfeder.

Einsetzen kann man so ziemlich alles, selbst ein CCDB, bleibt die Frage nach dem Sinn. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle lassen, wie es ist, denn schon ein DHX 5.0 Air ist meine Ansicht schon überpowert für ein CC.

Wenn du unbedingt einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren willst, dann nimm z.B. einen Fox Float RP23.


----------



## WODAN (27. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Also der Primärantrieb war es nicht, hört sich so an als kommt es eher von der Rohloff. Ich werde das im Auge oder besser im Ohrbehalten, aber ich denke, es wird ein Service der Rohloff fällig werden (keine Ahnung was da auf mich zukommt, aber das werde ich wohl nicht selbst machen können!)



Wirklich seltsam, ansonsten mußt Du eben die Rohloff mal zum Service einschicken


----------



## OldSchool (27. November 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Vll ist die Frage gar nicht so kurz (und mögliche Antworten auch nicht), aber ich möchte aus meinem CC Hinterbau mehr rauskitzeln (weil ich vernünftig genug bin, mir kein AM zu bestellen *grml*). Also nicht mehr Federweg oder so, sondern ne bessere Performance... der DT Swiss taugt mir nicht so, Hinterbau ist einfach zu teigig.
> Hatte auch schonmal überlegt von Luft auf Stahl oder Titan umzusteigen, aber ich glaub das ist too much.
> 
> Welcher Luftdämpfer macht denn noch Sinn im CC? Ist nen DHX 5.0 overkill? Was könnt man denn da mal probieren? :-D



Mein Trombone Umbau im Jahr 2000 auf ein CC hatte damals natürlich auch ein Coil Dämpfer (war ein Nicolai DNM) drin nen.
Warum nicht. Kein Luftdruckgefuddel bei diesen doch teilweise sehr stark schwankenden Temperaturen.

 Vielleicht kannst du ja was ausprobieren. Wurde ich aber im Fühling machen bei den tiefen Temperaturen kann man nicht so gut vergleichen.


----------



## blutbuche (27. November 2010)

..bin immer noch an der steuersatz frage . hab einen ai 25 reducer  1.5 auf 1.8 im angebot  , der ja prima wäre ... der  ist allerdings   semi - integriert . woran erkenn´ich , ob in mein helius fr ein semi- integr. passt ????? es ist derzeit ein cane creek drin . kann aber keine modell bezeichnung finden ...


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2010)

wenn dein Steuerrohr 1.5 ist!

oder was is die Frage?

semi integriert geht nur bei einem steuerrohr größer als der Gabelschaft ist

also 1.5 Rahmen und 1 1/8 Schaft z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. November 2010)

nimm doch einfach den hier und gut ist!
http://www1.hibike.com/shop/product...rsatz-1-5-auf-1-1-8-Gabelschaft-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Ti-Max (28. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe ich auch zunächst gedacht. Allerdings habe ich das Knacken auch beim Draufsetzen. also ohne Kontakt zu den Pedalen.
> 
> ...



Gesagt, getan. Das Ding auseindergenommen, ordentlich gefettet.

Knackt leider immer noch leicht, vermutlich weil das Ding leicht unter Spannung ist. Werde nachher die Zugschraube lediglich handfest ziehen und hoffen, daß dann Ruhe ist.

Vielleicht muß sich das Ding noch setzen oder meine Dämpferaufnahme hat ein Problem

Werde dies jetzt mal beim Austritt testen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stuk (28. November 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Vll ist die Frage gar nicht so kurz (und mögliche Antworten auch nicht), aber ich möchte aus meinem CC Hinterbau mehr rauskitzeln (weil ich vernünftig genug bin, mir kein AM zu bestellen *grml*). Also nicht mehr Federweg oder so, sondern ne bessere Performance... der DT Swiss taugt mir nicht so, Hinterbau ist einfach zu teigig.
> Hatte auch schonmal überlegt von Luft auf Stahl oder Titan umzusteigen, aber ich glaub das ist too much.
> Welcher Luftdämpfer macht denn noch Sinn im CC? Ist nen DHX 5.0 overkill? Was könnt man denn da mal probieren? :-D



hallo cw,
dein cc und mein ehemaliges sind sich ja sehr ähnlich. ich bin ja unvernünftig geworden und bereue es nicht

Mit dem DT und der eigentlich zu langen Gabel ist der Dämpfer schon mal gerne durchgerauscht und bergauf abgetaucht.
Mit meinem Stahldämpfer (alter vanila R ohne Ausgleichbehälter, Bild in meiner galerie) war der Hinterbau viel lebendiger und der Federweg wurde besser und definierter.

im AM habe ich jetzt einen DHX-Air und der fühlt sich dort ähnlich an wie der Coil damals im CC. Würde Dir den DHX empfehlen oder einen leichten Stahldämpfer.

mfg


----------



## wildbiker (29. November 2010)

Welche Spikereifen empfiehlt denn die Nicolai-Gemeinde? So für 10-15cm Schnee...


----------



## abbath (29. November 2010)

Spikes haben mit Schnee nix zu tun - die helfen nur bei Eis.

Ich hab die Conti Spike Claw, weil sie günstig waren. So richtig toll sind sie nicht, aber besser als Rollentraining allemal. Schau mal bei Nokian wenn Du was vernünftiges haben willst!

http://www.suomityres.fi/winter.html


----------



## der Digge (29. November 2010)

Jemand ne Ahnung was nen Fett (Set) Reducer wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (29. November 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung was nen Fett (Set) Reducer wiegt?



ca. n halbes Kilo  wenn man der Suchmaschine glauben schenkt 

Warum würde jemand so einen wollen? Soll nich so dolle sein und  na ja  wiegt eben schweinemäßig. Glaub die haben den auch gar nicht mehr im Programm. Ich finde ihn jedenfalls nicht auf der Website.

Edit  Hier hat einer das normale Fett Set ausgewogen:



saturno schrieb:


> Gewichte wie folgt:
> 
> Alulagerschalen schwarz eloxiert    2 x 58gr.
> Lager                                        2 x 113gr.
> ...


----------



## der Digge (30. November 2010)

Danke, auf der Website hab ich den auch nicht mehr gefunden, steckt aber seit 5 Jahren in meinem Rahmen. Daher steht so langsam die Überlegung im Raum ob Lager tauschen oder was neues leichte(re)s kaufen


----------



## zuspät (30. November 2010)

hallo zusammen, ich hab da mal ne frage zu der bestellung bei -N-.
was is der unterschied zwischen den normalen decals und den extra-love decals?
und bei der option mit den eloxierten anbauteilen und hammerschmidt-zeugs, welche teile fallen dann unter eloxierte anbauteile? und haben die hs-teile dann auch die selbe elox-farbe?


----------



## Schnapsi (30. November 2010)

Auch ne kurze Frage:
Wie sieht es mit Semi-Integrated Steuersätzen wie dem Acros Ai-25 für 1.5 aus? Hat 15mm Einpresstiefe.
Hersteller-Link: http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUER....html?XTCsid=ee05f830840a3a74e78afffc7f16451f

Bekommt man Probleme mit einer 180er Fox-Gabel? --> Rahmenkontakt

Danke!


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Dezember 2010)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Bekommt man Probleme mit einer 180er Fox-Gabel? --> Rahmenkontakt


Ja. Bei meinem AM mit Angleset (6mm Bauhöhe) und um 5mm verlängerten Steuerrohr, passt meine 180 Fox Talas gerade so durch (knapp 1mm Platz). Der Acros baut unten 7,5mm und dir fehlen die 5mm vom Steuerrohr.


----------



## Schnapsi (1. Dezember 2010)

@Dreamdeep: Wasn Käse... und nun? Semi-Integrated war eigentlich der Grund für 1.5. Mag die Boppel und Aufschriften ned. 

Spacer drunter hauen oder ne mechanische Blockade, das er nicht bis zum Rahmen drehen kann? --> Acros baut ja sowas für andere Steuersätze...


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Dezember 2010)

Wie viel Platz Dir letzten Endes fehlt, kann ich auch nicht genau sagen. Hängt ja auch noch von den Toleranzen, Lenkwinkel etc. ab. Ob Talas oder nicht, ist auch entscheidend, der Talas Knopf baut höher als der RC2. Ich würde die Gabel und Steuersatz montieren und schauen ob bzw. wie viel fehlt. Wenn das nicht übermässig ist, kannst Du unter den Gabelkonus Spacer einfügen. Oder du bearbeitest die Knöpfe etwas und lässt sich danach neu eloxieren.

EDIT: hast Du den Rahmen schon oder nur bestellt? Ansonsten kannst Du ihn ja auch mit längeren Steuerrohr für das Angleset bauen lassen.


----------



## zuspät (1. Dezember 2010)

ich bin ja net bewandert in dem gebiet, aber wie genau funktioniert das mit den spacern unter dem konus? der gabelschaft ist doch unten etwas breiter damit der konus stramm sitzt, wenn man da etz spacer anstatt nen konus drauf macht, wie wird dann der konus fixiert?


----------



## Brainspiller (1. Dezember 2010)

das würde mich auch mal interessieren.

oder gibt es teilweise höhere Konen für unten?


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Dezember 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> ich bin ja net bewandert in dem gebiet, aber wie genau funktioniert das mit den spacern unter dem konus? der gabelschaft ist doch unten etwas breiter damit der konus stramm sitzt, wenn man da etz spacer anstatt nen konus drauf macht, wie wird dann der konus fixiert?


Deshalb hatte ich geschrieben, dass es nur sinnvoll ist, wenn der benötigte Abstand gering ist. Es gibt Spacer mit 0,5mm, wenn man da 3-4 verwendet, ist das bestimmt nicht kritisch. Aber irgendwann reicht halt die Höhe vom Konussitz nicht mehr aus.



Brainspiller schrieb:


> oder gibt es teilweise höhere Konen für unten?


Ja gibt es. Acros hat auch welche, die 5mm höher bauen, ich hatte so einen mal montiert. Allerdings für 1 1/8, keine Ahnung ob es die auch für die 1.5 Steuersätze gibt. Wäre mir persönlich aber lieber, als die "Spacer-Lösung".
http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?info=p11341_Acros-Gabelkonus-Edelstahl.html



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnapsi (1. Dezember 2010)

Den Rahmen habe ich zwar noch nicht, aber fertig ist er schon nen weilchen und liegt beim Kumpel über der Grenze. Nur leider noch keine Zeit gehabt einzuführen. :-/

Die Gabel habe ich noch nicht. Achja, soll ne Talas werden. Die habe ich allerdings noch nicht. Mal sehen ob Acros mir im Falle eines Falles nen AI-25 mit BlockLock bauen möchte wenn ich ganz lieb frage.


----------



## trailterror (2. Dezember 2010)

weiss vll jemand ob man das AM wie folgt bestellen könnte:

indem es an der "schnittstelle" steuerrohr, oberrohr, unterrohr optisch so konstruiert ist wie das ION??

danke


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Dezember 2010)

Du meinst das Gusset? Der Rest ist ja gleich. Aber da das Gusset die Aufnahme für den Dämpfer hat, stelle ich mir das beim AM ohne Dämpfer ziemlich komisch vor. Aber vielleicht fräst Dir N auch ein Custom Gusset, gegen Aufpreis ist vieles möglich. Aber ob es Sinn macht, zumal das AM Gusset ja wirklich schick ist und sich schön in den Rahmen integriert.


----------



## marco2 (2. Dezember 2010)

Das Gusset vom Ion wird wohl schwerlich passen, aber vielleicht kann N ja das Gusset vom alten FR anbringen. Für den Fall, das du ein weniger filigranes Gusset willst.


----------



## trailterror (2. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber da das Gusset die Aufnahme für den Dämpfer hat, stelle ich mir das beim AM ohne Dämpfer ziemlich komisch vor



hast recht....
es müsste ein modifiziertes sein. bei der dämpferaufnahme müsste der übergang zum unterrohr vollzogen sein....
war wohl ne schnappsidee


----------



## trailterror (2. Dezember 2010)

marco2 schrieb:


> Das Gusset vom Ion wird wohl schwerlich passen, aber vielleicht kann N ja das Gusset vom alten FR anbringen. Für den Fall, das du ein weniger filigranes Gusset willst.



danke für die idee...

müsste mich echt mal telefonisch bei den herren informieren, aber vorher meine unzähligen fragen aufschreiben


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2010)

... will in ein 1.5 steuerrohr einen reduzier steuersatz(acros ai25) mit einem herkömmlichen einpresswerkzeug (1.8.) einpressen ... nur kommt ja  dann die kraft auf das lager - nicht auf die lagerschale .. macht das was ??? also , kann da was kaputtgeh´n und ich muss ein presswerkzeug für 1.5 besorgen ..????? eilt !! danke !!!


----------



## Schnapsi (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist eher nicht so optimal... Lager ist für Radialkräfte ausgelegt, nicht für Axial


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2010)

gut - ab zum fachmann .... danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage bzgl. des ISCG Aufnahme am Helius AM. Da gibt es ja nun unterschiedliche Varianten zum bestellen, wobei die preislich gleich sind. Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen dem für eine Hammerschmidt und ohne? Habe gelesen, dass der Hammerschmidt Adapter angeschweißt ist!? Hat jemand eventuell Bilder von den unterschiedlichen Varianten. Vor- und Nachteile??
Ich möchte gerne zunächst eine Kettenführung verbauen, mir aber die Option auf eine Hammerschmidt offen halten.

Danke


----------



## Schnapsi (9. Dezember 2010)

Dann musst Hammerschmidt nehmen! Die anderen sind wohl angeschraubt und nicht für die Drehmomentabstützung/Belastung der HS ausgelegt.


----------



## Pinstripe (9. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, dachte ich mir fast. Hat jemand ein Bild so einer geschweißten Aufnahme für Hammerschmidt? 
Ich bin zwar niemand, der um jedes Gram feilscht, aber weiß jemand das zusätzliche Gewicht für eine solche Aufnahme?


----------



## nicolai.fan (9. Dezember 2010)

hier
http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=22&clang=0

Gewicht schätze ich 50g


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Dezember 2010)

Wat !!! 
Das sind nie 50g. Ich denke die Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen zwei Baugleichen Rahmen ist größer. 
Die HS Aufnahme sieht nur wuchtig aus.


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Dezember 2010)

An die HS-ISCG-02 kann man doch auch ne Kefü dranschrauben. Und wenn _das_ die "normale" ISCG-05 ist, dann ist die doch viel schwerer als die HS-Geschichte, oder?

http://2009.nicolai.net/products_de/e-frames/e-helius-st.html

Go for HS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (9. Dezember 2010)

Was ist denn da mit dem Umlenkhebel am AFR passiert: Mein Bock (Anfang 2010) in orange, der Hobel von der Website in blau. Das blaue sieht aus, als wär ein viel zu langer Dämpfer drin  muss das jetzt so sein? Ich fantasiere gerade über ein neues AFR mit neuen Ideen, aber so will ich das nicht haben ...


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Dezember 2010)

kurze frage ohne n-bezug: 

ein kumpel faehrt ein altes hardtail mit 7fach kassette aus den 90ern. kann er da einfach die völlig verschlissene kurbel gegen eine aktuelle deore ht2 tauschen? oder passt das dann irgendwie nicht wegen der siebenfach kette? innenlager ist schon bsa. da sollte es mit den ht2 schalen ja klappen.


----------



## der Digge (11. Dezember 2010)

Kettenblätter könnten Probleme machen, HG und IG beisst sich.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Dezember 2010)

hm. wenn die die kurbel hg ist und die kette auch hg wäre (ist noch ig) dann sollte es ja klappen ig kette auf hg-ritzlen macht probleme. andersrum solls wohl laufen.

das alte grosse kettenblatt hat 42 zähne. wenn wir jetzt ein 44er verbauen muss der umwerfer höher oder?


----------



## zuspät (11. Dezember 2010)

minimal, so wars zumindest bei mir


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kurze frage ohne n-bezug:
> 
> ein kumpel faehrt ein altes hardtail mit 7fach kassette aus den 90ern. kann er da einfach die völlig verschlissene kurbel gegen eine aktuelle deore ht2 tauschen? oder passt das dann irgendwie nicht wegen der siebenfach kette? innenlager ist schon bsa. da sollte es mit den ht2 schalen ja klappen.



nEIN


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe an meinem AFR jetzt eine 22/36 Kombination verbaut, vorne mit einem SLX-Umwerfer, aber ich bekomme das einfach nicht geschaltet. Ich habe testweise ein 36er Blatt ohne Steighilfen montiert, da ich das noch da hatte. Kann es daran liegen, oder gibt es noch etwas anderes zu beachten?


----------



## acid-driver (12. Dezember 2010)

falsche höhe? falsche zugeinstellung? begrenzungsschraube weit genug draußen? 

aber wie du schon sagst...kettenblatt ohne steighilfen tut auch seinen teil dazu


----------



## Brainspiller (12. Dezember 2010)

würde ich schon sagen.
der sprugn 22 auf 36 ist ziemlich groß, da würde ich auf jeden Fall was mit Schalthilfen einbauen.

Ich selbst fahre die 22-36 slx mit den standard blättern, das klappt gut!


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich bilde mir ein, dass die Einstellungen soweit korrekt sind... Dann führt wohl nichts an einer Investition vorbei, oder gleich wieder auf HS umsteigen... Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzzifus (15. Dezember 2010)

1. Kann ich einen Argon FR Rahmen problemlos mit einer 08er Fox Talas benutzen? Beim Rahmen steht ein empfohlener Federweg von 120-150mm, die Talas hat 90-130. Im ausgefahrenen Zustand passt das ja. Aber wenn ich sie dann bergauf runtersetze hab ich bissi die Angst dass mir das die Geometrie ins "Unangenehme" verfälscht.

2. Was bedeutet RD / FD bei den Optionen für die Schaltzugverlegung? Schaltwerk / Umwerfer?

3. Wie lang sind zur Zeit die Wartezeiten (ca.)?


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Dezember 2010)

zu 2) genau
zu 3) https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2010)

Hatte jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem bei der Verwendung der ISCG-Aufnahme für HS:

Ich habe meine SLX in Verbindung mit einem Hope-Innenlager und einer Shaman Commander-KeFü verbaut. Jetzt schleifen jedoch die Befestigungsschrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts an der KeFü-Montageplatte. Abschleifen der Schrauben bringt keine Besserung, das klingt viel zu dicht aufeinander. Spacer am Innenlager ist drin, ein weiterer würde die Achse zu weit aus der Kurbel auf der Nichtantriebsseite bringen. 

Bliebe mir eigentlich nur die KeFü-Montageplatte abzuschleifen und zu hoffen, dass die gewonnenen Millimeter reichen und das Material noch genug aushält, oder gleich eine Hammerschmidt montieren...

Kennt jemand das Problem und gibt es vielleicht eine andere Lösung?


----------



## acid-driver (15. Dezember 2010)

knapp ist das in der tat 

kannst du mit senkkopfschrauben arbeiten oder bist du an zylinderkopf gebunden?


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab leider nur Zylinderkopfschrauben da... Ok, das wäre aber wohl die beste Möglichkeit und einen Versuch wert, danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ein gängiges Problem, selbst bei einer Stinger Führung mit Senkkopfschrauben kommt es zum schleifen. Aber die Umrüstung auf Senkkopf ist auf jeden Fall mal der richtige Weg (die Commander ist doch sowieso für Senkkopf vorgesehen, oder?). Falls es nicht passen sollte, kannst Du versuchen mit dünneren Spacern den nötigen Abstand zu schaffen. Von Shimano gibt es welche in 0,7mm oder von Aerozine in 0,2mm:
http://bikeavenue.de/b2b/index.php?a=690

Das Problem hängt aber auch von der Kurbel ab, während ich mit der XT Kurbel immer Probleme hatte, passt es mit der XTR 970 problemlos, bei dieser Kurbel hat es einfach mehr Platz zu den Kettenblattschrauben.




...


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2010)

So, nachdem mein Dremel glüht und er kurzerhand aus Zylinderkopfschrauben flache Köpfe gemacht hat passt es jetzt... Aber mit der Kette auf dem Ritzel schleift nun die Kette an der Montageplatte der KeFü, da die Kette ja ein wenig über das Ritzel überlappt. Gleich ***** ich!

Spacer möchte ich eigentlich nicht noch mehr benutzen, da ich Angst habe das die übrigbleibende Achse auf der Nichtantriebsseite zu wenig ist, aber eine andere Lösung sehe ich langsam nicht mehr!


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Dezember 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Spacer möchte ich eigentlich nicht noch mehr benutzen, da ich Angst habe das die übrigbleibende Achse auf der Nichtantriebsseite zu wenig ist, aber eine andere Lösung sehe ich langsam nicht mehr!


Die SLX Achse hat da schon etwas Luft. Einen 2,5mm würde ich jetzt auch nicht zusätzlich verbauen. Aber der 0,7mm oder 4-5 Stück von den 0,2mm Spacern sollte problemlos sein.

Wie dick ist die Platte der Commander? Eventuell macht es mehr Sinn einfach auf die Stinger zu wechseln (2,5mm)


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2010)

Die Commander ist 4 mm, da würde die Stinger schon was bringen, allerdings ging es mir auch um den Taco den die Commander hat, wollte das Bike auch im DH bewegen... Werde mir die dünnen Spacer besorgen. Ein testweise verbauter 2,5 er bringt die Lösung, die Konterschraube auf der Nichtantriebsseite geht jedoch gerade so noch in die Achse, das ist zu knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (15. Dezember 2010)

Mit der Stinger in Verbindung mit einer XT Kurbel hatte ich das selbe Problem, die Methode mit einem dünnen Spacer (0.8mm) hat aber funktioniert.


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2010)

Hab vorhin noch einen Spacer per Hand auf 1 mm geschliffen, jetzt passt die Brille und das Bike steht und schaltet endlich, danke für die schnellen und guten Tipps!


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Dezember 2010)

Ist der Spacer plan oder wolltest Du den noch austauschen? Nicht dass das gute Hope Lager leidet


----------



## lol^^ (18. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand ein Link, wo man eine Maxle Achse für eine 2008er Boxxer herbekommt?


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Dezember 2010)

Spacer unter den Lagerschalen lösen doch Dein Problem nicht?
Wenn der Abstand zwischen den Muttern und der Achsplatte zu gering ist und Du nicht abschleifen (und damit im schlimmsten Fall Deine Teile instabil machst) nur ein Lager mit längerer Achse.

Edit: Sorry, die nachfolgenden Antworten und Deine Lösung hab ich übersehen.


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich zu Weihnachten bekomme? Meine Freundin meinte, es hätte was mit Nicolai zu tun!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Dezember 2010)

benni made my day.


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2010)

das was hier stand, muss einer Frage weichen!

Kann ich an meinem Argon FR Größe XL das Sitzrohr von 30.0 auf 30.9 aufreiben?

30.0 is wohl das bescheuertste aller Maße...


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Dezember 2010)

Meine Erfahrung mit ausreiben (lassen) ist die, daß bei den meisten Rahmen noch genug Wandstärke bleibt, aber nicht tief genug ausgerieben werden kann. Also vorher nachmessen, wie tief Deine Stütze ins Sattelrohr muss.
Welche Wandstärke dann übrig bleibt... Keine Ahnung, welches Modelljahr hast Du? Die aktuellen haben ja 30,9mm bis L.


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich HABE bereits ein Argon FR in Größe XL

Das hat 30.0, oder die Thomson Stütze is größer als angegeben ;-)

Ich möchte aber eine Reverb, und die muss bei mir dann nur wenig versenkt werden...


----------



## OldSchool (18. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich HABE bereits ein Argon FR in Größe XL
> 
> Das hat 30.0, oder die Thomson Stütze is größer als angegeben ;-)
> 
> Ich möchte aber eine Reverb, und die muss bei mir dann nur wenig versenkt werden...



Habe auch bei meinem 2009er FR 30,0 mm. 

Habe bei Nicolai angerufen. Die haben mir gesagt sie machen das nicht.

Passt die Thomson nicht? Wollte mir auch eine zu legen.


----------



## der-gute (19. Dezember 2010)

Klar passt die Thomson...
Ich will aber ne Reverb haben!


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Dezember 2010)

falls wer 'ne thomson in 30.0 braucht, ich hätte eine nagelneue günstig abzugeben. -> PN


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich HABE bereits ein Argon FR in Größe XL
> 
> Das hat 30.0, oder die Thomson Stütze is größer als angegeben ;-)
> 
> Ich möchte aber eine Reverb, und die muss bei mir dann nur wenig versenkt werden...



Habe ja nur gesagt, daß die neuen FR´s nicht mehr die 30,0mm haben.
Wie dick ist denn nun die Wandstärke des Sattelrohres? Je weniger tief die Stütze versenkt wird, desto dicker sollte die übrig bleibende Wandstärke nach dem Ausreiben sein.
Habe schon zweimal, auch 30,0 auf 30,9, ausreiben lassen. Ging mit seinem Werkzeug nur 200mm tief.
Und daß Nicolai das nicht macht, halte ich auch für normal. Könnte man ja sonst davon ableiten, daß die Wandstärken bei deren Bikes überdimensioniert seien. Das Ausreiben durch eine Werkstatt ist Dein Risiko, er wird nicht für Schäden daraus haften.


----------



## OldSchool (19. Dezember 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Habe ja nur gesagt, daß die neuen FR´s nicht mehr die 30,0mm haben.
> Wie dick ist denn nun die Wandstärke des Sattelrohres? Je weniger tief die Stütze versenkt wird, desto dicker sollte die übrig bleibende Wandstärke nach dem Ausreiben sein.
> Habe schon zweimal, auch 30,0 auf 30,9, ausreiben lassen. Ging mit seinem Werkzeug nur 200mm tief.
> Und daß Nicolai das nicht macht, halte ich auch für normal. Könnte man ja sonst davon ableiten, daß die Wandstärken bei deren Bikes überdimensioniert seien. Das Ausreiben durch eine Werkstatt ist Dein Risiko, er wird nicht für Schäden daraus haften.



Naja, die neuen XL haben ja alle 30,9mm ohne das der Außendurchmesser des Sattelrohres gestiegen ist.


----------



## mousonmars (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

Ich steh kurz davor mir ein Helius AM zu gönnen, nur bin ich mir vom einsatzgebit noch nicht zu hunderprozent sicher!

Der geplante Aufbau :

Helius AM: Grösse M
Gabel: Fox 36 160mm
Dämpfer : Monarch plus
Laufrad : Hope 2/ DT swiss EX5.1D


Das Bike ist kein Leichtbau Racer aber soll definitiv noch Bergauf, auf Trails und Touren bewegt werden !

Soweit denke ich dürfte das AM noch genau passen, das einzige das mir  ein bischen sorgen bereitet ist das ich damit  einmal pro Jahr einen 6-7  Tage Transalp / Transdolomiti fahren möchte !

Sagt einfach mal eure meinung dazu, passt das AM  oder nicht ?

Falls schon jemand ein Transalp mit nem AM gefahren ist wäre ich dankbar wenn er hier ein kleines Feedback geben würde !


thx mous


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Dezember 2010)

Na dann, wenn die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Reverb <20cm ist, ist doch alles klar.


----------



## der-gute (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd das Projekt mal mit Kalle besprechen...


----------



## stuk (19. Dezember 2010)

hi mous,

ja dürfte passen.
wird bei ca. 14.5 bis 15 kg liegen und dank der guten geo gut bergaufgehen. bergab sowieso.
meins wurde im sommer zwar nicht beim alp-x jedoch bei vielen tagestouren (40-50 km bis 1500hm) in folge am gardasee gut hoch und runter bewegt. absekfunktion fand ich überflüssig....
bergauf ging es entspannter, aber nicht langsamer!!!, als mein altes helius cc.
mfg


----------



## softbiker (19. Dezember 2010)

mousonmars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich steh kurz davor mir ein Helius AM zu gönnen, nur bin ich mir vom einsatzgebit noch nicht zu hunderprozent sicher!
> 
> ...



Also sofern du nicht damit in den Bikepark gehst dann würde ich eher zum AC tendieren. Und wenn du Alp-X fährst dann auf jeden Fall nen ordentlichen LRS mit dem man tubeless fahren kann. Ich würde jetzt zu Hope Pro II und ZTR Flow tendieren. Bei den Speichen kannst du ja wählen ob ein belastungsgerechter Aufbau mit Leader/Race oder gleich mit CX-Ray. 
Das AM geht schon gut berbauf aber sofern du tatsächlich noch in die RACER-Schublade gehörst dann wirst du mit dem AC glücklicher.


----------



## mousonmars (19. Dezember 2010)

cool schon mal danke fürs feedback 

@Softbiker 
nein ich gehöre eigentlich nicht zu den racern, ich fahr lieber gemütlich nen Berghoch und hab dann mehr Spaß auf dem weg runter als mich Berghoch zu quälen um eine Minute schneller zu sein als der Rest !

Bikepark ja gerne, aber nur mal zum Spaß nicht jedes wochenende !


----------



## stuk (19. Dezember 2010)

Das AC ist sicher ein gutes Bike aber meiner Meinung und Erfahrung sehr (zu?) nahe am AM. Aufgebaut wird es mit ähnlichen Teilen wie ein AM ca. 1Kilo leichter sein.  Fürs gemütliche Bergauf ist mir das Mehrgewicht beim AM egal. Dafür habe ich im Gelände und bergab eine ordentliche Gabel. Eine 36er oder lyrik vermittelt da schon mehr Selbstvertrauen als eine 32er. Und dabei meine ich nicht den Federweg. Somit habe ich für mich keine nutzbaren Vorteile beim AC gesehen, ehr Nachteile was die erweiterte Nutzung bei der Weiterentwicklung des Fahrkönnens angeht.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Dezember 2010)

Das AM ist bergauf und auf Touren absolut problemlos. Auch eine 6-7 Tage Transalp sehe ich nicht als Problem. Das hängt aber ganz stark davon ab, mit was die Mitfahrer unterwegs sind. In einer Gruppe mit leichten Race Hardtails, wirst Du ganz schön zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## flyingscot (19. Dezember 2010)

mousonmars schrieb:


> Soweit denke ich dürfte das AM noch genau passen, das einzige das mir  ein bischen sorgen bereitet ist das ich damit  einmal pro Jahr einen 6-7  Tage Transalp / Transdolomiti fahren möchte !



Bin dieses Jahr mit fast deinem Aufbau einen TransAlp durch die Dolomiten gefahren (560km, 14000hm). LRS war allerdings DT240s/CX-Ray/Flow mit 2.4-Zoll Rubber Queen. Fox RP23-Dämpfer und Fox Talas 36 RC2 Gabel. Gewicht etwa 14.5kg.

Das ist gar kein Problem. Und ich habe auch einige anspruchsvollere Trails genießen können, wobei der TransAlp-Rucksack den DH-Fahrstil etwas einschränkt. Von daher kann man zumindest bei einem TransAlp mit eigenem Gepäcktransport das Potenzial des AM nicht wirklich ausnutzen. Wenn man aber ein richtiges Enduro sucht, mit dem man auch einen TransAlp fahren kann, ist das Helius AM eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## richtig (20. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Frage: Aus welcher Aluminiumlegierung sind denn die Vierkant Aluprofile der Helius Hinterbauten? Weiß das jemand?

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumkopf (20. Dezember 2010)

N'abend,

Kurze Frage: Kostet die ISCG Aufnahme am Helius AM jetzt nen Aufpreis, oder nicht? Grund der Verwirrung ist die etwas undeutliche Formulierung hier:

http://www.nicolai-uk.com/index.php/iscg-mounts/

Besten Dank und ein frohes Fest!


----------



## mousonmars (20. Dezember 2010)

So, Danke an alle die mir bei der Entscheidung geholfen haben !

Die Bestellung ist raus und es ist ein AM in Bronze geworden !

Jetzt beginnt Die lange zeit des Wartens, aber ich freu mich drauf !


thx mous


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Baumkopf,

ISCG (auch HS-ready) bei AM ohne Aufpreis.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## baumkopf (20. Dezember 2010)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Auskunft.


----------



## zuspät (22. Dezember 2010)

hallo zusammen, nachdem mein bass weg ist, liebäugel ich mit nem ufo st. allerdings möchte ich außer park auch bisschen touren mit dem radl fahren, daher hab ich noch paar fragen:
welche rahmengrösse sollt ich bei 1,80m nehmen (tendier ja zu M). und ist es immernoch so dass man bei der montage eines umwerfers nur nen reduzieren federweg hat? wie is das ansprechverhalten des hinterbaus mit nem luft-dämpfer hat dazu jemand erfahrung?

bin noch etwas unentschlossen.


----------



## der Digge (22. Dezember 2010)

- Das Ansprechverhalten ist so gut wie der Dämpfer es hergibt 

- Umwerfer am Ufo finde ich eh eher doof, was man mit nem 34er/36er Blatt nicht hoch kommt, kommt man auch nicht hoch ohne Seekrank zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. Dezember 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, nachdem mein bass weg ist, liebäugel ich mit nem ufo st. allerdings möchte ich außer park auch bisschen touren mit dem radl fahren,



Wäre dann das AFR nicht passender für Dich?


----------



## zuspät (22. Dezember 2010)

ich schwank so a bisala zwischen ufo st, helius afr oder am.
such halt die eierlegendewollmilchsau

soll halt nicht zu schwer werden des rad (touren) dann sollts auch gut bergab gehen (hab nen bikepark ums eck). 
außerdem 1.5 steuerrohr, wenn möglich wechselbare achsaufnahmen und umwerfer-option.

fürs ufo spricht das 1.5 steuerrohr, preis, optik. evtl. is durch nen leichten aufbau auch touren möglich?

fürs helius spricht das gewicht (im vergleich zum ufo) option der achsaufnahmen und steuerrohrdicke und ich könnt meine 160ger gabel erstmal drin fahren.


----------



## acid-driver (22. Dezember 2010)

das schreit nach nem helius afr (oder nem FR) 1.5 kannste für alle räder ordern


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Dezember 2010)

Oder einem AM mit AFR Unterrohr...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Dezember 2010)

einfach ein FR....


----------



## zuspät (22. Dezember 2010)

und was bringt mir dann ein afr-unterrohr? bikeparkfreigabe oder mehr federweg?


----------



## zuspät (22. Dezember 2010)

bike hab ich scho verpackt frank steuersatz hab ich etz drin gelassen wenns dich net stört


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Dezember 2010)

ersteres, freigabe..


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Dezember 2010)

geil !Spart mir noch a par euro fürn Papa!Dank dir spät


----------



## zuspät (22. Dezember 2010)

alles klar.

hoff du bist zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. Dezember 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> und was bringt mir dann ein afr-unterrohr? bikeparkfreigabe oder mehr federweg?



Freigabe für 180mm Gabeln.


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich schließe mich an: Es schreit nach einem FR !


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde Dir auch das AFR empfehlen. Ich hatte mittlerweile ein paar N´s unter dem Hintern, darunter auch ein Ufo-ST und ein Helius FR, momentan ein Helius AFR. 

Mein AFR habe ich momentan im Tourtrimm auf 15.2 kg. Durch den Wechsel der Gabel, des Dämpfers und des Radsatzes habe ich ein komplett anderes Bike und volle Dh-tauglichkeit. Wenn man eine Totem und einen Stahlfederdämpfer mit Titanfeder nimmt, hat man bei immer noch moderatem Gewicht ein Bike das überall eine gute Figur macht.

Das es reine DH-Bikes und reine Touren-, All-Mountainbikes gibt, die ihre Disziplin besser können, steht ausser Frage, aber da Du eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau suchst, wird Dir bewusst sein das man eben Abstriche machen muss. Ich für meinen Teil war mit dem Liteville 901 als Bike für alles sehr zufrieden und nach allem was ich bis jetzt über das AFR sagen kann, erfüllt es eben diesen Zweck auch sehr gut.

Beim Ufo müsstest Du zu viele Abstriche machen, schon alleine wegen des höheren Gewichts und dem Eingelenkerprinzip. 

Ich rate Dir zum AFR!


----------



## zuspät (23. Dezember 2010)

da geb ich dir recht, um abstriche bei dem ein oder anderen komm ich net drumherum.
dein afr hätt ich farbtechnisch genau gleich aufgebaut
denk auch dass es wohl auf ein afr oder am rausläuft, um ein ufo auf ein tourentaugliches gewicht zu bekommen, wirds dann auch wieder teurer als wenn ich gleich ein helius nehm, außerdem hat das helius ein breiteren einsatzbereich

werd mich dann mal an die planung machen


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Dezember 2010)

AFR oder AM? Warum dann nicht das Zwischending, das FR?
Ist das zu sehr Kompromiss?


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Dezember 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> AFR oder AM? Warum dann nicht das Zwischending, das FR? Ist das zu sehr Kompromiss?



Das FR wiegt doch auch 4 Kilo, oder? Warum also weniger Vielseitigkeit/Anpassungsfähigkeit wählen? Das FR ist doch nur noch für Fans von fetten Gussets interessant  Nicht missverstehen, ich find das FR cool, aber ich würde mir keins bestellen. Höchstens günstig eins schießen 

Mein Senf: AM mit AFR Unterrohr und Lyric. Dazu eine 24/36 Kurbelgarnitur auf 11-36 Zähne Kassette. Mehr Eier legt keine Wollmilchsau.


----------



## zuspät (23. Dezember 2010)

nee, ich orientier mich an der homepage da gibts nur des afr und es am. oder stell ich mich grad weng an? muss auf alle fälle mal so ein teil probefahren und bei nicolai anrufen zwecks beratung. möcht mir scho was zusammenbasteln was dann auch nach der garantie noch brauchbar is


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Dezember 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> nee, ich orientier mich an der homepage da gibts nur des afr und es am. oder stell ich mich grad weng an?



Nein, das siehst Du schon richtig, das FR ist seit einem Jahr aus dem Programm. Es ist nach wie vor ein gutes Bike, aber durch das AM und AFR einfach überflüssig geworden. Jetzt noch ein neues FR zu bestellen ist, bei einem eventuellen weiterverkauf, wirtschaftlich nicht besonders sinnvoll.

Mein Tipp: AM mit AFR Unterrohr, 1.5 Steuerrohr mit Angleset und 180mm Fox Gabel. Mit dem Angleset kommt die Front schön tief, ist dann vergleichbar wie ein Aufbau mit 1 1/8 und 160/170mm Gabel. Damit hast Du keine Abstriche beim Touren aber mit den 180mm volle Bikeparktauglichkeit. Wenn Du die ganz heftigen Sachen im Park machen möchtest, noch einen AFR Rohrsatz für den hinterbau oder eben dann gleich ein AFR. Mit dem Angleset kannst Du dir dann den für Dich passenden Lenkwinkel einstellen (64,25° bis 67,25°) und mit unterschiedlichen Dämpferhaltern die Tretlagerhöhe anpassen. Damit bist Du flexibel und für alles gerüstet.



...


----------



## guru39 (23. Dezember 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das FR wiegt doch auch 4 Kilo, oder? Warum also weniger Vielseitigkeit/Anpassungsfähigkeit wählen? Das FR ist doch nur noch für Fans von fetten Gussets interessant  Nicht missverstehen, ich find das FR cool, aber ich würde mir keins bestellen. Höchstens günstig eins schießen
> 
> Mein Senf: AM mit AFR Unterrohr und Lyric. Dazu eine 24/36 Kurbelgarnitur auf 11-36 Zähne Kassette. Mehr Eier legt keine Wollmilchsau.



Des Spielzeuch hab isch da, kannste Testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (23. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Des Spielzeuch hab isch da, kannste Testen



Was mich betrifft: Ich will wählen können zwischen Eier legen (AC) und Wollmilchsauen (AFR). Wenn mich die Dekadenz vollends übermannt kommt irgend wann ein AM dazu


----------



## zuspät (24. Dezember 2010)

danke für die vielen tipps werd mir mal ne liste machen was ich so wissen möchte vom kalle und was so alles machbar is. möcht eben sehr flexibel sein was winkel, durchmesser und einbaugrössen allgemein angeht
man liest hier immerwieder von dem gabel-unterrohr-kollisions-problem und dass man des steuerrohr wenn möglich paar mm länger kaufen sollte. wieviel mm sind den sinnvoll? 5? 10? 

wünsch allen ein schönes fest

@ frank: wir wollen bilder sehen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Dezember 2010)

bilder kommen noch 
dank dir noch mal Spät
Ach ja eine Frage hätt ich!hab ich richtig gemessen?30er Sattelstütze bei dem Bass


----------



## zuspät (24. Dezember 2010)

uh du fragst mich sachen. aber müsste stimmen bin mir aber net hundertprozent sicher.


----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2010)

....hab 31,6 bei  beiden  bass(en ) ...


----------



## MaW:) (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nicht die Suchfunktion benutzt, also bitte nich gleich schlagen

Ich will mir ein Vivid Air als Ersatzdämpfer, für meinen BOS holen. Weis aber nicht welches Setup ich nehm soll, da ich mit der Rock Shox und Nicolai beschreibung nich zurecht komm.
Also was soll ich nehmen L, M oder H. Könnt ihr mir auch sagen was der direkte Unterschied dazu is, danke.

Verdammt ganz vergessen was für ein Bike ION-ST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (27. Dezember 2010)

hi leude,..
vorab: ich hoffe ihr hattet schöne Feiertage und keine zu große Plautze vom Festtagsschmaus;-)

nun zu meiner frage:
Habe seit kurzem an meinem Helius R eine Truvativ Boxguard Kefü,.. 
Habe sie geklemmt montiert, die Kurbelgarnitur(Raceface) minimal angepasst(kleine Feilarbeit an den Buchsen für die demontierten kettenblätter,... funktioniert auch alles soweit super,...die Kette bleibt wo sie sein soll,..
nun aber zu meiner Frage, wenn ich das Bike aufhänge oder eben aufn Rücken stelle und mal an der Kurbel drehe und n bissl beschleunige und die kurbel los lasse, dreht sie nur ne 3/4 Umdrehung weiter und stopt dann,...
ist das normal?
Ich habe den Rahmen der KEFÜ so justiert dass (so wie es aussieht) die Kette auf beiden Seiten zur Rahmenwand minimal Luft hat,..dennoch ist schleift sie halt minimal, und das untere Führungsrad bremst das Kettenblatt ja auch,... daher könnt ich mir denken dass es durchaus normal sein kann, wollte aber mal Bestätigung haben ,.....

klärt mich auf;-)

Danke im vorraus,..


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Dezember 2010)

Versuch das ganze doch mal ohne Kette, wenn sich die Kurbel dann frei dreh, ist alles ok und der Widerstand kommt durch die Kefü. Falls nicht, ist eventuell das Lagerspiel der Kurbel zu straff eingestellt.


----------



## wildbiker (28. Dezember 2010)

3x10-fach-Kurbel fahrbar mit 9-fach-Schaltung?


----------



## Bas-t (28. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Versuch das ganze doch mal ohne Kette, wenn sich die Kurbel dann frei dreh, ist alles ok und der Widerstand kommt durch die Kefü. Falls nicht, ist eventuell das Lagerspiel der Kurbel zu straff eingestellt.



danke für die Antwort,..
mir gings aber vorerst darum ob eure KEfü´s auch so einen Reibwiederstand haben,..allerdings habe ich gestern schon Verbesserungswürdige einstellungen gefunden und werde das vorerst testen,..;-)

Gruß


----------



## zuspät (28. Dezember 2010)

ich würd mal sagen 3x10 kurbel funzt mit 9fach schaltung. solang du ´9fach shifter hast.

fahr ne 10fach kette mit 9fach kassette funktioniert einwandfrei. bei der 3fach kurbel ändern sich ja auch nur die kettenblätter (schmäler) und evtl. die kettenlinie


----------



## acid-driver (28. Dezember 2010)

also ne zehnfachkette würde ich in jedem fall montieren, dann sollte das auch klappen


----------



## Mountain_Screen (30. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Frage an alle stolzen Helius AM Besitzer.

Bei 1,90m Körpergröße und 90cm Schrittweite L oder XL?

Das Oberrohr unterscheidet sich ja "nur" um 20mm.
Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden mit ähnlichen Körperproportionen.

Will nur nicht zu gestreckt draufsitzen, ist ja schließlich kein XC-Hobel.


----------



## abbath (30. Dezember 2010)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> 90cm Schrittweite



Wenn Du dich anstrengst, schaffste ein Spagat 




Ruf bei Nicolai an und frag direkt nach.


----------



## Brainspiller (30. Dezember 2010)

ich bin ähnlich groß wie du und habe auch eine ähnliche schrittlänge.

Mein Rahmen ist größenmäßig zwischen m und l und ich fühle mich wohl darauf. bergab sowieso, aber auch bergauf.
Ich fahre einen 60mm vorbau.

Mit einem L bist meiner Meinung nach gut beraten.
Vielleicht hast du ja irgendwo die Möglichkeit einer probefahrt?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja bei mir in der Gegend eher schlecht.

Ich würde das AM mit AFR Unterrohr bestellen, werde aber mal Nachfragen wenn ich mich mal für eine Farbe entschieden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. Dezember 2010)

@dreamdeep

Kann man mit as und 180er fox theoretisch tatsächtlich noch einen lenkwinkel von über 67 erzielen?

Wieviel wiegt der bock nun mit der reverb?


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Dezember 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kann man mit as und 180er fox theoretisch tatsächtlich noch einen lenkwinkel von über 67 erzielen?
> 
> Wieviel wiegt der bock nun mit der reverb?



Mit der 0° Hülse ist der Lenkwinkel bei 65,75°, geht also von 64,25° bis 67,25°, wobei das auch abhängt vom verbauten Dämpferhalter, die Werte beziehen sich auf den mit -3 Offset, bei 0 Offeset sind es nochmal + 0,3°

Gewicht liegt bei knapp 15,3 kg mit Reverb, 180 Fox, DHX Coil und 2.6 Ardents.


----------



## trailterror (30. Dezember 2010)

cool. und, fährt es sich auch traumhaft?


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Dezember 2010)

trailterror schrieb:


> cool. und, fährt es sich auch traumhaft?



Klar fährt es sich traumhaft 
Unterscheidet sich aber zu meinem alten nur durch die Winkel und was da für mich das optimale ist, kann ich erst im Frühjahr wirklich sagen, bei dem Wetter komme ich zu selten zum fahren und wenn, ist es auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Bisher fühlen sich die aktuell 65,75° aber sehr stimmig an.

Reverb ist auch noch nicht montiert, schaffe ich wohl erst im neuen Jahr.


----------



## zuspät (30. Dezember 2010)

@m screen: des problem kenn ich


----------



## Mountain_Screen (30. Dezember 2010)

Soll es auch ein AM werden?

Ist echt schlimm mit den ganzen Farben.

Aber mit der Entscheidung für eine Gabel bin ich auch nicht weiter gekommen. Was man hier so alles für Erfahrungsberichte ließt. Da bau ich besser Starrgabel ein als 180mm Gabel, spart Geld und Nerven.


----------



## zuspät (31. Dezember 2010)

ich bin noch am grübeln entweder am oder afr.
farbtechnisch bin ich soweit: keine eloxierung

was gabel kauf angeht, man kann sich hier ne übersicht verschaffen aber die kaufentscheidung fäll ich nach bauchgefühl (fahr damit ziemlich gut )


----------



## Mountain_Screen (31. Dezember 2010)

Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden aber Eloxal solls bei mir aufjedenfall werden. Ja AFR ist mir zu wuchtig will noch ein wenig bei Enduro bleiben weil bei mir in der Gegend ist eher touren angesagt.

Bei der Gabel tendiere ich inzwischen zur Fox 36 RC² Van, Talas kann man sich wohl sparen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. Dezember 2010)

Talas sparen....warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (31. Dezember 2010)

Vermutlich weil hier 'ne Reihe Leute berichtet haben, dass das Bike auch ohne Absenkung anständig klettert.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. Dezember 2010)

Ah ok,ich dachte jetz eher an negativerfahrungen oder sowas!
wie auch immer!nen guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## softbiker (1. Januar 2011)

Happy new Year!
Viel Gesundheit euch allen und vor allem viel Spaß diese Saison!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (1. Januar 2011)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Talas sparen....warum?



Frohes neues Jahr

Ist wohl so anfällig wie eine schwangere Jungfrau. Wenn die Absenkung nicht richtig funktioniert hab ich wohl  von der Gabel auch nix.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Januar 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ist wohl so anfällig wie eine schwangere Jungfrau


Wie kommst du darauf? 
Talas ist wohl die Absenkung, die in den letzten Jahren die wenigsten probleme hatte und am zuverlässigsten funktioniert (neben uTurn). Vereinzelte Probleme gibt es bei komplizierten Systemen immer, das hängt aber oft auch nur vom Service ab.


----------



## zuspät (1. Januar 2011)

seh ich genauso, auf den service kommt es an. über fox kann ich nix sagen, allerdings hab ich weder mit u-turn noch mit eta probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (1. Januar 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wozu dient eigentlich am fr die weiteren löcher in der vorderen dämpferaufnahme? nutzt die überhaupt jemand? oder ists nur der optisch industriell anmutende chic?



Das würde mich immer noch interessieren? Lässt sich damit der Lenkwinkel verstellen oder nicht?


----------



## dantist (1. Januar 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wozu dient eigentlich am fr die weiteren löcher in der vorderen dämpferaufnahme? nutzt die überhaupt jemand? oder ists nur der optisch industriell anmutende chic?



Das würde mich immer noch interessieren. Lässt sich damit der Lenkwinkel verstellen oder nicht? Hat das schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mit der Dämpferaufnahme ein bisschen gespielt und bin verschiedene Positionen gefahren. Das Problem ist nur wenn man hinten einen großen Reifen fährt ( Minion 2,7 ) besteht Kolisionsgefahr mit dem Sitzrohr. Dann bleiben nur zwei Positionen übrig. 
Wenn ich einen Reifen mit niedriger Bauhöhe fahre verschiebe ich den Schlitten etwas nach vorne um den Lenkwinkel flach und das Trettlager niedrig zu bekommen.


----------



## dantist (1. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort - werde das bei Gelegenheit gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bas-t (2. Januar 2011)

...und danach immer kollisionskontrolle,....


----------



## Jocka79 (2. Januar 2011)

Kurze Frage wegen KF.
Hab eine Stylo OCT 2.2 und iscg old also Hammerschmidt Aufnahme.
Sieht echt alles ziemlich knapp aus!!!
Wollt eigentlich ein shaman montieren!

Fährt wer die gleiche kombi und/oder kann mir mal ein Tip geben!?

Besten Dank im vorraus


----------



## dantist (2. Januar 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> ...und danach immer kollisionskontrolle,....



So habe den Umbau vorgenommen und die Kollisionskontrolle gemacht. Leider schlägt das Hinterrad (Mavic EN521 + Maxxis Advantage 2.4) an das Sitzrohr an, und dies bereits bei um ein Loch nach vorne verschobenem Dämpferschlitten. Schade


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2011)

wie lang gibts den aktuellen helius am rahmen eigentlich schon?

ist da schon in näherer zukunft eine neuentwicklung geplant? was meint ihr....
oder könnte man getrost noch zugreifen ohne fürchten zu müssen, dass man in 1,2,3 Jahren ein "altes" modell in der garage stehen hat


----------



## Mountain_Screen (2. Januar 2011)

Was verstehst du unter altes Modell.
Nicolai Rahmen sind doch Zeitlos

Möchte mir auch einen zulegen, mir ist die Technik aber wichtiger als das Aussehen.
Wenn du dir ein Neuwagen kaufst ist dieser ein Jahr später auch schon "alt" fährt aber trotzdem noch (in den meisten Fällen).
Was sich solange auf dem Markt bewährt wie ein Nicolai ist bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2011)

Naja, hab mich halt gefragt, wie langs den aktuellen schon gibt, und ob eine komplette neuentwicklung absehbar ist?

Beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar monaten mit N...bei speci z.b weiss man aus erfahrung, dass spätestens alle 3 jahre ei neues enduro auf dem plan steht...nicht dass ich mir das bei n wünschen würde....

Vll gibts bei n ja auch solch ungefähre perioden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (2. Januar 2011)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage wegen KF.
> Hab eine Stylo OCT 2.2 und iscg old also Hammerschmidt Aufnahme.
> Sieht echt alles ziemlich knapp aus!!!
> Wollt eigentlich ein shaman montieren!
> ...



Zu der Kombination kann ich leider nichts aus erster Hand sagen.
Bei meiner SLX 2-fach mit NC17 Stinger ISCG ging es aber auch knapp zu.
Etwas zu knapp sogar.
Es gibt von Shimano Spacer die man zwischen Trelagergehäuse und Lagerschale packen kann. Ich meine ich hätte einen zusätzlichen mit 0,8mm verbaut, dann hat's gepasst.

Die Truvativ haben keine Klemmschrauben die den linken Kurbelarm auf der Achse fixieren?
Wenn dem so ist geht die oben genannte Lösung nicht.
Vielleicht könnten flachere Schraubenköpfe noch was bringen?


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Naja, hab mich halt gefragt, wie langs den aktuellen schon gibt, und ob eine komplette neuentwicklung absehbar ist?
> 
> Beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar monaten mit N...bei speci z.b weiss man aus erfahrung, dass spätestens alle 3 jahre ei neues enduro auf dem plan steht...nicht dass ich mir das bei n wünschen würde....
> 
> Vll gibts bei n ja auch solch ungefähre perioden....



Nach meiner Erfahrung ist erst mal nichts für die Ewigkeit. Aber die Helius-Familie macht mir einen ziemlich vollständigen Eindruck. Nach Ausgliederung des FR und des ST ist vom CC übers, RC, AC, AM zum AFR eigentlich jeder Einsatzbereich abgedeckt  schätze das Team bleibt ne Weile so bestehen.

Was dir immer passieren kann, ist dass sich Details ändern. Die Zugführung z.B.  die verlief früher auch beim AM über die Druckstreben/unter dem Unterrohr, bevor man gemerkt hat, dass das Gedöns an der Schwinge/am Unterrohr besser aufgehoben ist. Jetzt gibts das Angelset, das das 1.5-Steuerrohr erstmals zur sinnvollen Option macht. Vlt. kommen sie ja nächstes Jahr mit innen verlegten Zügen oder einer Kettenführung unter der Kettenstrebe.

Irgendwas passiert immer. Aber hey  ein Fehlkauf wirds bei Nicolai _auf keinen Fall_


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Januar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar monaten mit N...bei speci z.b weiss man aus erfahrung, dass spätestens alle 3 jahre ei neues enduro auf dem plan steht...nicht dass ich mir das bei n wünschen würde..


Das ist ja gerade das schöne an N, zum einen werden nicht ständig neue Modelle auf den Markt geworfen, sondern die vorhandenen nur stetig optimiert, zum anderen sind die Rahmen alle sehr zeitlos. Ein 5 Jahre altes Helius FR sieht auch heute noch uptodate aus.


----------



## Harvester (2. Januar 2011)

also ich musste mir in einer Werkstatt mal anhören, das mein -N- doch antiquierte Technik wäre und ich für nen tausender doch was Neues bekommen könnte... 
Tja, das wäre dann aber "nur" nen Ghost gewesen......
Interessant ist auch, das man sich in solchen Läden immer wegen des massiven Federwegs (130mm) rechtfertigen muss......


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

weiss einer ob -N- diese woche auf hat ?


----------



## OldSchool (3. Januar 2011)

Habe mir für mein FR 09 ein Vivid Coil besorgt. Kann ich das original Buchsenset das offensichtlich eine Alu Achse hat für die 42 mm hinten nehmen oder lieber Stahl wie von Nicolai vorgesehen?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Habe mir für mein FR 09 ein Vivid Coil besorgt. Kann ich das original Buchsenset das offensichtlich eine Alu Achse hat für die 42 mm hinten nehmen oder lieber Stahl wie von Nicolai vorgesehen?



darf ich das beantworten ? 

IMMER nur das orig. Buchsenset  von -N- nehmen. 
Kalle hat mir mal ne vorführung gezeigt,- was die Buchsen von -N- können,- u. was die anderen.


----------



## OldSchool (3. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> darf ich das beantworten ?
> 
> IMMER nur das orig. Buchsenset  von -N- nehmen.
> Kalle hat mir mal ne vorführung gezeigt,- was die Buchsen von -N- können,- u. was die anderen.



Alles klar danke.


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2011)

Moin

ich schon wieder mit meinem Sitzrohr...

hab vor Kurzem mit N telefoniert.
die raten einem natürlich nicht zum Ausreiben des Sitzrohrs

ok, das hab ich verstanden.
wäre schon doof, einen 1200 Euro Rahmen zu zerstören.

Aber warum haben die neuen Rahmen dann 30.9 bei XL
bei selbem Aussendurchmesser von 34.9

OK, das Ausreiben jetzt im Nachhinein birgt Risiken
das Rohr könnte innen verbeult werden (O-Ton N)
ich bräuchte die 30.9 bis knapp unters Oberrohr
weiter nicht.

mein Zweiradmechanikermeister-Spezi würde es mit mir wagen
auf meine Verantwortung natürlich - wir sind dazu noch befreundet ;-)

der hat das passende Werkzeug und Know How dazu

Soll ich es wagen?
steht viel auf dem Spiel...
wenns klappt is es aber saugeil

Warum?





weil durch meine beschissene Spitzfuss-Technik der Sattel echt auf Mondhöhe is!

das macht im Gelände oder wie jetzt grade auf Schnee und Eis keinen Spass

Darum!

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (4. Januar 2011)

Wenn N sagt: "Mach das nicht." dann mach das nicht. Wenn der Rahmen jetzt schon älter wäre, aber das ist doch noch Garantie drauf, oder?


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit nem Shim wie bei Teleskopsattelstützen? Also ein Rohr mit Abstützung, welches sich so weits eben geht versenken lässt oder auch soweit es versenkt werden muss und eine neue Sattelstütze mit kleinerem Durchmesser die dann ganz runter kann.


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Wenn N sagt: "Mach das nicht." dann mach das nicht. Wenn der Rahmen jetzt schon älter wäre, aber das ist doch noch Garantie drauf, oder?



leider macht mein Argon mit so hohem Sattel eher eingeschränkt Spass
es is so halt ein Strassenrad...



Schnapsi schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Shim wie bei Teleskopsattelstützen? Also ein Rohr mit Abstützung, welches sich so weits eben geht versenken lässt oder auch soweit es versenkt werden muss und eine neue Sattelstütze mit kleinerem Durchmesser die dann ganz runter kann.



und welche Teleskopstütze mit über 385mm Länge gibt es kleiner 30.0 mm?

Koine!!!

die Reverb mit 425mm würde mir genau reichen!


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Januar 2011)

Von gewünschter Teleskop stand aber nix... *keksrüberreich*

Trotzdem, auch mit Teleskop kein Ding: Die Gravity Dropper gibts in 27.2, das reicht für nen Shim. Auch machen Dir die Jungs bestimmt ne längere (auch wens 425 bereits gibt). Die sind ziemlich flexibel auf Anfrage.


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2011)

Ok, an die Gravity Dropper hab ich nicht gedacht

;-)

jetzt noch 425mm mit 5" Verstellbereich...


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Januar 2011)

gibts doch wie geschrieben bereits alles, 425mm und ja auch mit 4 und 5 inch drops  ... 

Aber eigentlich machen die eh alles was man will. Lieb fragen halt. Zumindest wars mal so... 

Und das Beste: Garantiert fehlerfreie Funktion, keine riefen zum ärgern usw. Das einzige was manchen stört ist das Faltkondom... Könnte man aber wegmachen und sich dann eben auch über Farbaplatzer ärgern und die Stütze ab und wann auseinander nehmen zur Reinigung. 
Denke man könnte das auch mit ner extrem dehnbaren textilie ersetzen, wens einem ned gefällt. Dann siehts nur heruntergelassen vernudelt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2011)

ich find aber bei 5" nur 30.9

so stehts jedenfalls auf deren Seite...


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Januar 2011)

Da hast wohl recht, der 5inch Drop ist für 30.9 :-/

ABER: Wie gesagt, melde Dich einfach mal bei denen, Telefon oder Mail, die machten früher auch schon Spezialanfertigungen mit Löcher irgendwo, länger usw. was ned auf der HP stand. Ist nen Kleinunternehmen, ziemlich flexibel. Wirds öfter gefragt, dann kommts eben als 'Standard'. Fragen kost ja nüx, halt bissi hartnäckig bleiben. Das Ding hat soviele Reserven, da geht so einiges.


----------



## Trader Mario (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage: Wenn ich einen Nicolai Argon CC mit verschraubtem Rahmendreieck habe, kann ich dann grundsätzlich von ausgehen, dass der Rahmen carbondrive-ready ist?

Hier ein Bild.

Gruß,
Mario


----------



## acid-driver (4. Januar 2011)

ja, kannste


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2011)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine Frage: Wenn ich einen Nicolai Argon CC mit verschraubtem Rahmendreieck habe, kann ich dann grundsätzlich von ausgehen, dass der Rahmen carbondrive-ready ist?
> 
> ...



Zweiter 

Ja.


----------



## Trader Mario (5. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Was mich nur wundert, der Yoke ist nicht so verjüngt wie eigentlich bei den CD-ready-Rahmen...
Auch dazu hier mal ein Bild.


----------



## Brainspiller (6. Januar 2011)

Weiss hier zufällig jemand was Helius AM Dämpfer halter (die vorderen) einzeln neu kosten?

Oder hat jemand -13 in schwarz zufällig übrig?


----------



## stuk (6. Januar 2011)

N sagte mir mal ca. 60e
(konnte es kaum glauben........)


----------



## Brainspiller (6. Januar 2011)

Hossa!
Das ist aber reichlich!


----------



## stuk (6. Januar 2011)

bei mir ging es um die Möglichkeit alte 200er Dämpfer als Ersatz zu verbauen.
Bei dem Preis habe ich dann die Dämpfer verkauft und mich erstmal auf meinen "Seriendämpfer" verlassen. Mitlerweile habe ich aber auch einen weiteren 216er und den Seriendämpfer als Reserve behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hab  die Helius AM Dämpferhalter (die vorderen) für einen 200ter Dämpfer bzw. Dämpfer länge... übrig. inkl. Schrauben. 
-NEU-


----------



## Trader Mario (9. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich will an meinen Argon CC die Hope pro x2 mit 140 mm Scheibe dranbauen.
Gibt es da Probleme? Mir scheint so, als wäre die Aufnahme am Rahmen für mindestens 160 mm ausgelegt!?!
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Januar 2011)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich will an meinen Argon CC die Hope pro x2 mit 140 mm Scheibe dranbauen.
> Gibt es da Probleme? Mir scheint so, als wäre die Aufnahme am Rahmen für mindestens 160 mm ausgelegt!?!
> Danke und Gruß



Gibt keine Probleme, die maximale Scheibengrösse soll hinten nicht 160 mm übersteigen. Kleiner geht immer, 180 könnte auch noch passen, ist garantiemässig aber nicht mehr abgedeckt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Januar 2011)

Welches Modelljahr hast Du denn? Bremsaufnahme IS wahrscheinlich?
Das 2011er Modell ist lt. HP mit hinten 205mm freigegeben :-O
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...9xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html


----------



## Trader Mario (9. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ist ein 2010er Rahmen! Mir geht es darum, ob ich die 140 Scheibenbremse überhaupt drangebaut bekomme, wenn ich sie kaufe!?!


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Januar 2011)

Hab ich schon verstanden. Wenn Du am Rahmen auch IS hast, wovon ich ausgehe, sollte es kein Prob sein. Der richtige Adapter müsste der HBMF sein: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ono-X2-V2-M4-Post-Mount-Zange-974::24380.html


----------



## Trader Mario (9. Januar 2011)

sehr schön HBMA wahrscheinlich, aber gut dass das geht.
vielen Dank.


----------



## cantankerous (9. Januar 2011)

Stimmt.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

Moin zusammen,

weiss jemand zufällig, ob ins Nonius ein Vivid Air passt.

Geht um den Umfang der Hauptkammer, die im untersten Dämpferloch an die drunterliegende Verstärkungsstrebe im voll eingefederten Zustand kommen könnte.

Ist beim Monarch schon knapp, beim Roco AIR noch knapper, beim Vivid habe ich die Befürchtung, dass dies gar nicht mehr geht.

So sind die Platzverhältnisse. Der Dämpfer bewegt sich beim Einfedern noch etwas nach unten:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/1/4/5/7/_/large/nicolainonius18.jpg

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (12. Januar 2011)

willste noch mehr Dämpfer testen???
Da der Dämpfer recht neu ist und das Nonius leider nicht sehr verbreitet ist, wird dir hier wohl keiner eine Antwort geben können.
Ruf mal bei N an, und lass das von den Jungens dort checken.
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

Such mal den Vivid Air Thread durch, dort steht irgendwo der genaue Durchmesser der Hauptkammer.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> willste noch mehr Dämpfer testen???
> Da der Dämpfer recht neu ist und das Nonius leider nicht sehr verbreitet ist, wird dir hier wohl keiner eine Antwort geben können.
> Ruf mal bei N an, und lass das von den Jungens dort checken.
> mfg



Je tiefer man in die Materie einsteigt, desto schlimmer wird es

Spass beiseite.

Das Thema Coil-Dämpfer habe ich nach langem Hin und Her verworfen, so daß ich neben dem Monarch noch einen Überdämpfer brauche.

Der Roco ist wirklich schon recht gut, mal sehen was der Vivid kann.

Ich ruf mal bei N an.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Such mal den Vivid Air Thread durch, dort steht irgendwo der genaue Durchmesser der Hauptkammer.



Habe ich schon geschaut, allerdings weiss ich nicht so recht, wie ich den gesamten Dämpferhub und die daraus resultierende Veränderung der Dämpferlage simulieren soll.

Ich spreche mal mit N, andernfalls muß ich ihn bestellen, und hoffen, daß er passt.

Danke erstmal soweit

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Bas-t (12. Januar 2011)

Hi,..
kurze Frage:

Warum haben N´s son Suchtpotential??


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Hi,..
> kurze Frage:
> 
> Warum haben N´s son Suchtpotential??



Ist wie mit Nutten und Pizza, macht auch süchtig

Als ob man Sucht begründen müsste...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Hi,..
> kurze Frage:
> 
> Warum haben N´s son Suchtpotential??



Schweißporno 
sehen besser als die bunten Taiwan-Schwuchteln aus
und halten (hoffentlich) auch länger und mehr ab...


----------



## stuk (12. Januar 2011)

das "hoffentlich" kannste streichen!!!!!!!
unsere Rahmen halten!!!!!!!!

Suchtpotenzial bestimmt auch neben der top Verarbeitung wegen der zeitlosen Erscheinung.


----------



## Speedi (16. Januar 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Warum werden diese billigen Gleitlager und nicht komplett Kugellager im Helius verbaut?


----------



## marco2 (16. Januar 2011)

Früher gab es ja Nadellager an allen Drehunkten.

Nicolai scheint die Gleitlager aber für besser zu halten. Im aktuellen Katalog sind sie beschrieben, geringeres Losbrechmoment der Lager ist ein Argument. 
Und so billig werden die Gleitlager wohl auch nicht sein, da Nicolai sie selbst herstellt.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Januar 2011)

Die Nadellager sind günstiger. 
Bei SKF oder ähnlich kosten die Lager nur ein paar  
Die Gleitlager kosten 43 bei "N"


----------



## Speedi (16. Januar 2011)

Aber Kugellager sind doch immer Gleitlagern vor zu ziehen, oder?
Habe einmal ein Bike mit Gleitlagern gefahren und hatte nur Probleme da mit!!


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Januar 2011)

Das kann jetzt eine Grundsatzdiskusion zur Folge haben. 

Lies am besten mal den Artikel im aktuellen N Katalog zu den Gleitlagern und bilde dir ein Urteil. 

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen mein FR von Rollenlager auf Kunststoffgleitlager umgestellt. Im ersten Moment kein Unterschied. Ich bin auch erst zwei mal gefahrn, ich denke in ein paar Wochen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Speedi (16. Januar 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Früher gab es ja Nadellager an allen Drehunkten.
> 
> Nicolai scheint die Gleitlager aber für besser zu halten. Im aktuellen Katalog sind sie beschrieben, geringeres Losbrechmoment der Lager ist ein Argument.
> Und so billig werden die Gleitlager wohl auch nicht sein, da Nicolai sie selbst herstellt.



Bei Gleitlagern reiben die zwei Flächen doch direkt aufeinander wie kann das Losbrechmoment dort niedriger sein als bei Kugellagern?


----------



## marco2 (16. Januar 2011)

Früher waren Gleitlager sicher nicht der Hammer. Mein Yeti hat damit gut geknarzt. Aber es hat sich auch eine Menge getan, was die Technik angeht.


----------



## flyingscot (16. Januar 2011)

Die Gleitlager, die Nicolai verbaut sind von IGUS und kosten gut 3 Euro das Stück. Allerdings sind die verwendeten Achsen sehr teuer, die keramikbeschichtete Alu-Hohlachsen kosten knapp 30 Euro pro Stück (die längeren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich will meine Hammerschmidt-Kurbel mit einer verbesserten Zugführung aufrüsten. Zur Wahl stehen der Hammercommander von Reset sowie das Nicolai Hammerschmidt-Pimpkit.
Gibt es das Pimpkit auch ohne den "Aufsatz" auf die Kurbel, quasi nur die Zugführung unten (gerne auch rot eloxiert)?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## WODAN (17. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will meine Hammerschmidt-Kurbel mit einer verbesserten Zugführung aufrüsten. Zur Wahl stehen der Hammercommander von Reset sowie das Nicolai Hammerschmidt-Pimpkit.
> Gibt es das Pimpkit auch ohne den "Aufsatz" auf die Kurbel, quasi nur die Zugführung unten (gerne auch rot eloxiert)?
> ...



ja gibt es 
Einfach mal bei N anklingeln.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Januar 2011)

Mir hat so nen Kanacke meinen Rahmen beschädigt (sorry bin ziemlich gefrustet), als mein Rad im Vorraum in der Firma abgestellt war und er abgewiesen wurde (wollte Metallschrott ankaufen, wir hatten aber nix), na jedenfalls hat der mir schön vorn am Rahmen das schwarze Elox zerkratzt  und eine kleinere Delle wie mitm Schraubenzieher hinterlassen . Gibs einen Lackstift mit dem man wenigstens den silbernen Fleck ausbessern kann?

Kann man eigentlich das Argon road mit Crosser-reifen fahren?


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2011)

Das ist echt ärgerlich 

Von ulfalux gibt es Stifte zur Eloxal Ausbesserung:
http://ulfalux.com/de/produktion/ul...falux-eloxal-ausbesserung-363-euras-norm.html
http://ulfalux.com/de/produktion/ul...oxal-ausbesserung-363-euras-norm.html?start=1


----------



## wildbiker (18. Januar 2011)

Danke, grad ne Anfrage rausgeschickt...


----------



## stuk (18. Januar 2011)

da würde ich mal richtig ärger machen
polizei,anzeige,kohle für ne pulverung......etc


----------



## wildbiker (18. Januar 2011)

Naja, Haken an der Sache, habs erst gesehen nach dem der Typ lange weg war...
Zu den Bullen rennen.. wär an und für sich schon was, aber nicht dass ein Kanack nochn paar mehr mitbringt..


----------



## abbath (18. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich das Argon road mit Crosser-reifen fahren?



Wird wegen der Bremsen knapp. 28er passen aber problemlos, wenn Du welche findest. Von Tufo gibt's welche, aber nur als Schlauchreifen (was ja auch prinzipiell mehr Sinn macht).


----------



## chris12 (19. Januar 2011)

wer hat denn grade mal die genauen abmessungen der dämpferbuchsen und achse für das helius fr von 07 zu hand. will mir neue bauen lassen und kein rad in reichweite.

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

Warum bauen lassen? Gibt es doch fertig bei N. Bei der Achse solltest Du bei einem Nachbau aufpassen, die original ist auch hochfesten Stahl und bei einem Nachbau übernimmt N keine Garantie. 
Gab mal einen Fall bei MTBR, wo jemand eine Nachbauachse gerissen ist, der Rahmen sah danach nicht mehr schön aus.


----------



## chris12 (19. Januar 2011)

weil wir einen metaller in der familie haben der hier arbeitet

http://www.schmolz-bickenbach.com/geschaeftssegmente/produktion.html


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (20. Januar 2011)

Kann man, wenn man einen Rahmen bestellt, auch gleich einen Steuersatz mit bestellen und einpressen lassen?
Habe keine Werkzeug dafür und mag das nicht beim Örtlichen machen lassen.


----------



## stuk (20. Januar 2011)

reset wird auf wunsch eingebaut und kann auch über n bestellt werden.


----------



## Schnapsi (20. Januar 2011)

Angleset ebenfalls...

*Meine KF:*
Was ist der grösste Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR den man hinten sinnvoll ins Helius AM bekommt um noch den ganzen Federweg nutzen zu können? Mischung soll 42aST sein. Thx!


----------



## Brainspiller (20. Januar 2011)

2.5er hatte ich schon drin, das passt gut.
wie viel platz da noch war habe ich aber nicht mehr im kopf.
Wenn es knapp gewesen wäre hätte ich es mir aber wahrscheinlich gemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Januar 2011)

Der 2.7 Minion F passt auch.


----------



## Schnapsi (20. Januar 2011)

Danke Jungs! Seit ihr sicher mit dem 2.7? Ohne Federwegsverkürzung, also Berührung am Hinterrad?


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Januar 2011)

Minion 2.35 und 2.5 sowie Ardent 2.6 passen alle bei maximalen Federweg ohne das Sattelrohr zu berühren. 
Sowohl beim AM bis 2010 (200mm und 216mm Dämpfer) wie auch beim neuen 2011 mit 216mm Dämpfer und Dämpferhalter mit 0 bis -3 offset. Bei -7° offset berührt der Ardent 2.7 leicht das Sattelrohr. Geliefert wird das AM standardmässig mit 0 offset Dämpferhalter.



...


----------



## Pure_Power (22. Januar 2011)

Moin,

was kostet das HS Pimpkit UVP ?

Danke!


----------



## WODAN (22. Januar 2011)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was kostet das HS Pimpkit UVP ?
> 
> Danke!



Forumssuche 1 Minute:  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7558058&postcount=99


----------



## _markus (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

welche Rahmengröße bräuchte ich für ein Helius ST oder Helius AFR bei 185 cm 84 cm SL wenn man damit auch bergauffahren will (keine Touren, dafür hab ich eh was passendes.)

Danke.


----------



## nicolai.fan (23. Januar 2011)

_markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Rahmengröße bräuchte ich für ein Helius ST oder Helius AFR bei 185 cm 84 cm SL wenn man damit auch bergauffahren will (keine Touren, dafür hab ich eh was passendes.)
> 
> Danke.



M passt


----------



## DieterB (23. Januar 2011)

Würde eher zu einem 'L' greifen. Hatte auch ein ST in M bei 184cm und bin jetzt mit Größe L in allen Beziehungen deutlich glücklicher.


----------



## _markus (23. Januar 2011)

danke euch schon mal, hätte eh auch eher vermutet das es auf L hinauslaufen wird.


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Januar 2011)

Fahre mit 175 cm das AFR in M und würde auch auf jeden Fall ein L nehmen an Deiner Stelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2011)

L passt.


----------



## chris12 (24. Januar 2011)

wurden die größen im laufe der zeit angepasst?

ich fahre ein helius fr von ´07 in "m" und bin ebenfalls 185 groß.

ein nummer größer könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen. ich würde es sogar bevorzugen wenn ich den sattel noch weiter versenken könnte.

es hängt natürlich auch vom einsatzseck ab. ich fahre beispielsweise keine langen touren o.ä. das rad ist nur für den spaß da.


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Januar 2011)

Das FR fällt definitiv größer aus als das AFR!


----------



## chris12 (24. Januar 2011)

habe grade mal nach alten daten gesucht.

die oberrohrlänge beträgt bei meinem alten fr in größe m 585mm.

das aktuelle afr hat in der größe m 588mm.

auch wenn es beim afr deutlich mehr abfällt und man so natürlich mehr beinfreiheit bekommt die oberrohrlänge für mich mit der wichtigste parameter.

das die winkel und vorallem das sitzrohrläne unterschiedlich sind ist klar. im nachhinein würde mir das afr auch deutlich besser liegen aber das gabs damals halt noch nicht.

ich würde mir aber dennoch kein längeres oberrohr wünschen.

gruss
chris


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (25. Januar 2011)

Habe mal eine Frage zum Thema bestellen.
Ich habe jetzt beim Order Generator alles ausgefüllt und abgeschickt. Habe auch eine Mail bekommen, in der meine Konfiguration noch einmal aufgeführt wurde. Gilt das jetzt schon als Bestellung? 
Oder muss man da noch was anderes machen?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Januar 2011)

Bezahlen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (25. Januar 2011)

Bezahlen würde ich ja gerne. Aber es gab eben keine weiteren Infos  Nur nochmal meine Konfiguration und personenbezogene Daten.
Bei Shops bekommt man ne Auftragsbestätigung, hier gab es bislang nichts weiter.


----------



## zuspät (25. Januar 2011)

hallo,
ich frag einfach mal hier nach 
was meint ihr, passt des noch mit der schaftlänge oder sollte ich bedenken haben? der vorbau steht ca. 9mm über.


----------



## Schnapsi (25. Januar 2011)

Die Auftragsbestätigung landet gerne im Spam... War bei mir genauso. Vinc muss sie dann extra selber nochma schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Januar 2011)

zuspät schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich frag einfach mal hier nach
> was meint ihr, passt des noch mit der schaftlänge oder sollte ich bedenken haben? der vorbau steht ca. 9mm über.





wenn die obere Vorbauschraube noch auf der Höhe vom Schaft oder drüber ist sollte es gehn!ansonsten sollte man schon a bissl vorsichtig sein,da der Vorbau so eigentlich nur noch mit einer Schraube wirklich geklemmt wird!


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Januar 2011)

zuspät schrieb:


> was meint ihr, passt des noch mit der schaftlänge oder sollte ich bedenken haben? der vorbau steht ca. 9mm über.


Ich hätte bedenken, aber wirklich erkennen kann man das auf dem Bild nicht. Wie lang ist denn die Klemmfläche? Syntace schreibt mind. 28mm vor.
Wie SOERWEIWELFRANK schon geschrieben hat, der Schaft sollte auf jeden Fall über die obere Klemmschraube ragen.


----------



## chridsche (26. Januar 2011)

...die 28mm beziehen sich allerdings ausschließlich auf den superforce (44mm Gesamthöhe), bei den restlichen Vorbauten sind mind. 32mm vorgeschrieben bei irgendwas um 38mm Gesamthöhe...


----------



## mousonmars (27. Januar 2011)

Morgen,

In welcher grösse passt der  Lezyne Kettenstrebenschutz  ans  AM ( Rahmen gr. M )

Habe den Rahmen leider noch nicht hier, sonst würde ich selber nachmessen.



Thx mous


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Januar 2011)

Ich kann das heute Abend für Dich nachschauen.


----------



## Freerider85 (27. Januar 2011)

Frage: Finde ich irgendwo noch ne ordentliche Nicolai-Händlerübersicht. Hab nur den Blog mit den Premiumhändlern gefunden, und der ist ja sortiert wie Kraut und Rüben.. Kann mich da noch daran erinnern, dass es früher so was gab, oder ich bin zu dumm zum suchen..

Bräuchte n Händler der Lager wechselt im Raum Bamberg Bayreuth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (27. Januar 2011)

mousonmars schrieb:


> In welcher grösse passt der  Lezyne Kettenstrebenschutz  ans  AM ( Rahmen gr. M )


So, hab nachgeschaut, M ist die richtige Größe.
Das nachmessen bringt übrigens nicht wirklich was, da bei der Maßangabe von Lezyne der Klettbereich enthalten ist und dieser doppelt benötigt wird. Muss also 3-4cm zum Umfang der Kettenstrebe dazu gezählt werden.


----------



## mousonmars (27. Januar 2011)

Danke Dreamdeep für die mühe 

Dann kann ich die letzten Sachen bestellen, anfang nächster Woche kommt der Rahmen 


thx mous


----------



## wildbiker (28. Januar 2011)

War grad mal auf der Homepage, weil hätte so gerne ein T-Shirt von Nicolai, aber das sind doch alles Klamotten nur für Jungs. Warum gibs nich mal was für Mädels....??


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. Januar 2011)

Passt das Race Face eloxal rot von den Atlas Sachen zu dem Nicolai elox rot? Würde gerne Kurbel und Lenke in rot haben


----------



## Deleted 55153 (29. Januar 2011)

Haben gerade ein helius AM mit Atlas-Teilen aufgebaut. Das 
Atlasrot passt perfekt zum Nicolai Rot-elox. Leider kann ich Dir noch kein Bild anbieten.


----------



## zuspät (29. Januar 2011)

gibts ein ufo st unter 16kg? und kann jemand evtl. mal berichten wie sich ein luftdämpfer im ufo st macht? über die sufu hab ich net wirklich was gefunden.


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

Nur mal wegen komplettem informationsbedarf:

Gibts fürs AM eigentlich auch konische steuerrohre? wieviel gr wiegen solche ungefähr weniger als 1.5?

Danke


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

Der order generator hats ausgespuckt. Das gibts wohl, nur keiner scheints hier zu haben....würde conehead sinn machen? Gibts vll irgendwo ein bild?


----------



## Kontragonist (6. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Der order generator hats ausgespuckt. Das gibts wohl, nur keiner scheints hier zu haben....würde conehead sinn machen? Gibts vll irgendwo ein bild?







Äußerst unansehnlich, nach meinem Dafürhalten. Mit 1.5 hat man wenigstens den Vorteil, bei der Gabelwahl nicht an einen Standard gebunden zu sein. 1.5 und 1 1/8 Steuerrohre wurden auch schon hier irgendwo ausgewogen  ich meine der Unterschied fiel recht gering aus.


----------



## der Digge (6. Februar 2011)

Optisch ist das so ne Sache, 1.5 wirkt bei manchen Rahmen auch wie ne Cola-Dose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Februar 2011)

ich hätte gerne eines dieser neumodischen Zero Stack Steuerrohre.

unten 1.5 integriert, oben 1/8 integriert

dann kommt die Front niedriger...


----------



## acmatze (6. Februar 2011)

moinmoin,
hat einer von euch n plan, wo ich die umlenkhebel vom helius fr in weiss pulvern lassen kann? Oder gibt es irgend einen grund dies nicht zu tun?


----------



## der-gute (6. Februar 2011)

gibt es einen Grund, es zu tun?

frag mal den User Khujand per PN


----------



## Brainspiller (6. Februar 2011)

die Conehead Steuerrohre sehen mittlerweile anders aus:


----------



## OldSchool (6. Februar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> tappered tauglich kann man schon in schön wenns denn sein muss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das finde ich schaut ganz gut aus. 

Ist so das neue Steuerrohr bei Nicolai?


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

Sieht echt gar nicht so verkehrt aus. Was genau ist, neben dem minimalen gewicht, der vorteil ggü 1.5 ?

Kommt die front konisch tiefer als mit 1,5??

Ach ja, und gäbs conehead auch mit gefrästem N ?


----------



## der-gute (6. Februar 2011)

ob conehead oder 1.5
ein 1 1/8 Schaft lässt sich mit einem integrierten unteren Steuersatz verbauen

Interessant wäre einer der neuen Zero Stack tapered Steuerrohre
da kann man sogar tapered Gabeln mit integriertem Steuersatz fahren

das macht dann 15 mm weniger Bauhöhe
und mit verstärktem Unterrohr keine Geoänderung bei längerer Gabel


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

Oh mann jetzt noch zero stack... Wie soll man da jemals entscheidungen treffen hehehe....

Also dies http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/7017/p1010005tj.jpg

Conehead sieht doch soweit ok aus wie ich finde....

Dachte eigentlich ich die baustelle steuerrohr abgehakt und mich für 1.5 entschieden...

Zum verrückt werden


----------



## der-gute (6. Februar 2011)

naja, Kalle bietet ja nur 1 1/8, tapered und 1.5

da würde ich zu 1.5 greifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> da würde ich zu 1.5 greifen!



Genau! 

Und nicht vergessen das längere Steuerrohr zu bestellen, damit auch ein Steuersatz mit innenliegenden Lagern verbaut werde kann oder eben gleich das Angleset ordern.


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

Ok. Nur warum? Mögliche optische gründe mal ausgeschlossen...Ists deutlich steifer?


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Und nicht vergessen das längere Steuerrohr zu bestellen, damit auch ein Steuersatz mit innenliegenden Lagern verbaut werde kann oder eben gleich das Angleset ordern.



Gibts nun auch noch verschiedene längen von 1.5??


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne eines dieser neumodischen Zero Stack Steuerrohre.
> 
> unten 1.5 integriert, oben 1/8 integriert
> 
> dann kommt die Front niedriger...




Kannste vergessen, ich habe testweise einem Reset Wan5 Short in mein FR eingepresst. Die Front kam schön runter aber leider passt die Gabel nicht mehr unterm Unterrohr durch. 
Geht nur bei DC Gabeln, bei meinem Yeti 303 funzt es. Dorado mit Wan 5 Short.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibts nun auch noch verschiedene längen von 1.5??


Das hatte ich dir hier schon mal geschrieben (ganz unten). Eben um das Problem was Kunstflieger beschreibt, zu umgehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7987556&postcount=1736


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

Viele sprechen von ner tiefen front... Die vorteile sind mir schon bewusst...

Wenn man tourenmässig aber mit ner gewissen sattelüberhöhung unterwegs ist wärs doch auch blöd wenn das cockpit auch noch ziemlich tief kommt, oder?? Zu gestreckt auf nem am/ enduro ist doch auch doof...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das hatte ich dir hier schon mal geschrieben (ganz unten). Eben um das Problem was Kunstflieger beschreibt, zu umgehen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7987556&postcount=1736




Mmmhh, gings da nicht um unterschiedliche längen von steuersätzen?

Ich meinte nun das steuerrohr an sich...

Kann auch sein dass ich den fachjargon nicht so ganz draufhab, sorry


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Februar 2011)

"Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Angleset. Ab Werk wird da Steuerrohr um 4-5mm nach unten hin verlängert. Ansonsten kann es Probleme mit dem Platz zwischen den Einstellknöpfen der Gabel und dem Unterrohr kommen"


----------



## der-gute (6. Februar 2011)

Ein längeres steuerrohr kann man zur Not noch passend abdrehen...

Ich würd das Projekt mit Kalle zusammen planen
gegebenenfalls das lange steuerrohr gleich passend ablängen lassen


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ein längeres steuerrohr kann man zur Not noch passend abdrehen...
> 
> Ich würd das Projekt mit Kalle zusammen planen
> gegebenenfalls das lange steuerrohr gleich passend ablängen lassen



Ist klar. Nur will ich nicht so ganz unvorbereitet in so ein gespräch  und bei so einer kosteninvestition möchte man zumindest über alle möglichkeiten/optionen bescheid wissen

Schönes restwochenende noch


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. Februar 2011)

Welche Einpresstiefen müssen bei 1/5" Zoll erfüllt werden bei einem Argon CC?


----------



## chris_01 (7. Februar 2011)

Hi!
Ich habe an meinem Helius FR nach wie vor noch den Standard X-Fusion Vector RPV drinnen. Vor allem zur jetzigen Lyrik Coil doch recht passend, aber schwer.
Ich liebäugle mit einer 36er Talas vorn, hinten aber auf jeden Fall Fox DHX 5.0 Air. 
Fragen:
a.) ist der Dämpfer deutlich besser (kostet ja auch einiges)? 
Fahrrad wird überwiegend für Freeridetouren verwendet und ab und an Bikepark
b.) Wie schauts mit den realen Gewichten aus? X-Fusion gibt das ganze mit 408gramm an, was ich kaum glauben kann. Fox hingegen spricht von 420 gramm.

Danke im Voraus!
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

zu dem Gewicht des Vektors kommt noch die Feder hinzu, beim Fox nur etwas Luft.

Ob der Fox besser ist, hängt auch davon ab, wie viel Du wiegst. Je höher der Druck im Luft-Dämpfer, umso schlechter das Ansprechverhalten. Das FR hat schon ein hohes Übersetzungsverhältnis und braucht entsprechend viel Druck im Dämpfer. 

Grüße
Timmy


----------



## chris_01 (7. Februar 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu dem Gewicht des Vektors kommt noch die Feder hinzu, beim Fox nur etwas Luft.
> 
> ...


Was wiegt die Feder, bzw. gibt es auch noch Performanceunterschiede? 
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. Februar 2011)

Das X-Fusion Gewicht ist ohne Feder. Das FR hat bei mir am besten mit einem Coil Dämpfer funktioniert, dafür ist der Rahmen ausgelegt. Deutlich besser ist der Fox bestimmt nicht, aber deutlich schlechter sicher auch nicht. Bei Deinem Einsatzzweck würde ich einen Coil mit Titanfeder ins Auge fassen.


----------



## stuk (7. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Viele sprechen von ner tiefen front... Die vorteile sind mir schon bewusst...
> 
> Wenn man tourenmässig aber mit ner gewissen sattelüberhöhung unterwegs ist wärs doch auch blöd wenn das cockpit auch noch ziemlich tief kommt, oder?? Zu gestreckt auf nem am/ enduro ist doch auch doof...??



wenn man richtig tief baut sollte man auch einen 50er Vorbau nehmen. so sitzt man nicht gestreckt!
ist super verspielt aber mir taugt es zum touren nicht und so habe ich mir als Kompromiss nun einen 70er 0 Grad Vorbau und einen flachen breiten Lenker bestellt. Spacer oder nicht entscheidet sich dann nach den ersten Testfahrten.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (7. Februar 2011)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe an meinem Helius FR nach wie vor noch den Standard X-Fusion Vector RPV drinnen. Vor allem zur jetzigen Lyrik Coil doch recht passend, aber schwer.
> Ich liebäugle mit einer 36er Talas vorn, hinten aber auf jeden Fall Fox DHX 5.0 Air.
> Fragen:
> ...



Ich habe unterschieden zwischen Fox DHX 5 und Fox Air DHX und ich kann dir sagen ab 90 kg ist das Ansprechverhalten von diesem Dämpfer eigentlich nur noch für die Tonne, viele loben ihn so hoch ich gehe sogar so weit und sage dass der Roco Air mit großer Kammer wesentlich besser ist. Wenn du denn nun aber nun schon für nen Air-Dämpfer Kohle raushauen willst dann hol dir gleich einen Vivid-Air.


----------



## chris_01 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich wiege circa 75 kg Tendenz fallend. Ich möchte mein Setup so in Richtung Spezialized Enduro bzw. Genius LT verändern. 
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## marco2 (7. Februar 2011)

Genau diese Magerkur hat bei mir zum Umstieg auf Helius AM geführt, nachdem ich mein FR so gut wie möglich abgespeckt hatte. Im gleichen Zug bin ich auch direkt auf Luftelemente - Fox 36 Float und Dhx Air (allerdings jetzt mit 216er Hub) - umgestiegen und hab recht konsequent immer die leichtere Alternative bei den Teilen verbaut. Das ging allerdings nur aus dem Bikemarkt, sonst wäre es für mich horrend teuer geworden.
Nach der ersten tour gestern bin ich total begeistert, das Rad fährt sich genau so geil wie das FR und wiegt ne gute Ecke weniger.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. Februar 2011)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Was wiegt die Feder...?



Mein X-Fusion RPV vector wiegt (auf der nichtgeeichten Küchenwaage) 771g.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (7. Februar 2011)

wo gibts die geometrie daten für das RO24?
war zu blöd die auf der website von nicolai zu finden


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. Februar 2011)

UiUiUiUi schrieb:


> wo gibts die geometrie daten für das RO24?
> war zu blöd die auf der website von nicolai zu finden



http://2009.nicolai.net/pdf/Ro20 Ro24 2010.pdf


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Februar 2011)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Ich wiege circa 75 kg Tendenz fallend. Ich möchte mein Setup so in Richtung Spezialized Enduro bzw. Genius LT verändern.
> Gruß
> CHRiS



Das passt aber nicht zu dem was Du auf der Vorseite geschrieben hast.
Da stand Einsatzgebiet Freeridetouren u. Bikepark. 
Dafür ist das FR schon mal perfekt. Ich würde vom DHX Air Abstand nehmen. Dein X-Fuision Modell kenne ich jetzt nicht aber das Topmodell von X-Fusion mit einer Titanfeder sollte zwischen 600 und 750 gr. wiegen und ist um Welten besser wie ein DHX 5 oder DHX Air.


----------



## chris_01 (7. Februar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Das passt aber nicht zu dem was Du auf der Vorseite geschrieben hast.
> Da stand Einsatzgebiet Freeridetouren u. Bikepark.



Genau das meine ich ja. Aber gut, ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich mit Bikepark eher die Northshore und Trail Abteilung meine als meterhohe Drops... Ich hab mir jetzt mal den DHX 5.0 air für 250 Taler bestellt, jetzt schaun wir mal ob das Ding was taugt... 
Gruß und Danke allen trotzdem!
CHRiS


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Februar 2011)

neu?den bei cnc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_01 (7. Februar 2011)

nein, Cycle Planet Mainz, über ebay shop


----------



## blubb86 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute !

Und zwar hatte ich vor meinen alten Truvativ Boxguide gegen einen MRP zuwechseln nun passt das ganze nicht so richtig! Frage welchen Adapter brauch ich dafür bzw. gibt es ne andere möglichkeit den daran zubekommen?

Rahmen ist von 07/08 müsste also die old ISCG Aufnahme sein 
Guide ist auch ISCG 

danke schonmal für die hilfe !


----------



## Heinsen (13. Februar 2011)

Kurze Frage:

fahre ein Helius FR 08er, für 180er Gabeln zugelassen, aber mit 160er bestückt. 

Dämpfer Fox DHX 4.0, 200 x 57, 08er
Mein Gewicht ca. 85-88 kg je nach Ausrüstung
Welche Federhärte benötige ich?  x 2.25?


----------



## OldSchool (13. Februar 2011)

Heinsen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> fahre ein Helius FR 08er, für 180er Gabeln zugelassen, aber mit 160er bestückt.
> 
> ...



Würde mal mit einer 550er  anfangen.


----------



## Heinsen (14. Februar 2011)

Die habe ich momentan drin, aber da ist der SAG fast bei 20 mm ? mache ich 3 statt der nur empfohlenen 2 Umdrehungen bin ich bei den ca. 15 mm Sag. aber dann ist sie m. M .nach zu hart??  ist es dann besser eine 600er zu nehmen und den Vorspannring nur bis zum Anschlag der Feder zu drehen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2011)

2cm SAG entspricht 35%. Das ist normalerweise der empfohlene für Freeride bis DH. Je nach Vorliebe.
Nutzt Deine Feder den kompletten Weg oder hast Du vorgespannt und dadurch ein schnelle Verhärtung? Mach mal ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (14. Februar 2011)

blubb86 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Und zwar hatte ich vor meinen alten Truvativ Boxguide gegen einen MRP zuwechseln nun passt das ganze nicht so richtig! Frage welchen Adapter brauch ich dafür bzw. gibt es ne andere möglichkeit den daran zubekommen?
> 
> ...



Hab ich die Tage auch gemacht. Musste allerdings von dem Plexi teil unten von der einen Halterung mitm Dremel nen bisschen was wegnehmen, dann passt das. Ist die Frage ob du basteln willst.


----------



## Heinsen (14. Februar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> 2cm SAG entspricht 35%. Das ist normalerweise der empfohlene für Freeride bis DH. Je nach Vorliebe.
> Nutzt Deine Feder den kompletten Weg oder hast Du vorgespannt und dadurch ein schnelle Verhärtung? Mach mal ein Foto.





 

 mhh, oder wolltest Du eingefedert sehen


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2011)

Nein, daß meinte ich. Vorgespannt war natürlich Mist.
Denke auch, daß eine 550er reichen sollte bei Deinem Gewicht. Probier es ggfs. mit einer längeren Feder, eine kurze Feder verhärtet imho schneller. Oder gleich Titan


----------



## Heinsen (14. Februar 2011)

Genau das mÃ¶chte ich ja machen - auf ne Ti Feder wechseln *ja ich weiÃ bringt nicht viel Gewichtsersparnis - anderes themaâ¦*

doch sollte die dann schon passen. 
Also ich fahre nicht nur im Bikepark, sondern muss hier auch ordentlich hochstrampeln, von daher mehr AM/Enduro oder wie mans nennen magâ¦ wÃ¤re da n SAG von nur 25-28% nicht besser? 

Erreiche ich dies mit einer 600er Feder, die kaum vorgespannt ist?
oder mit ner 550er die auch 2-3 mal vorspanne und dafÃ¼r ne lÃ¤ngere Feder? Also Ansprechverhalten geht natÃ¼rlich vor, statt hochstrampeln, aber ein Kompromiss wÃ¤re schon gutâ¦


----------



## MLK-LAW (14. Februar 2011)

Hab mir ein ION ST mit Hammerschmidt-adapter bestellt - weiss wer mit welchem ISCG Standard der Adapter kompatibel ist? Muesste demnaechst eine Kettenfuehrung bestellen.


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2011)

Den Adapter bietet Nicolai in ISCG alt und neu an.


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Februar 2011)

Hammerschmidt ISCG entspricht ISCG 03, der kleinere Lochkreis.


----------



## acmatze (16. Februar 2011)

sorry schreib gerade auf den namen von nem kollegen....bin torbenrider....Ich bin ein dumma dumma Junge....hab mir ein ufo gegönnt bin mir aba nicht sicher fürs was das gadget da ist der dämpfer steht jetzt gerade auf der untersten position vorne (hinten ist ja Federweg und vorne??)....was passiert wenn ich ihn weiter hoch setze mit der Rahmengeo.????

Danke Greetz....


----------



## Schwatten (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich überlege mir eine Reverb ans AC zu bauen, habe aber keien Zugführung unter dem Oberrohr. Kann ich mir die Zugführung nachträglich bohren lassen? Wenn ja: geht das nur bei Nicolai?


----------



## stuk (18. Februar 2011)

bohren (lassen) würde ich nicht.
es gibt zugführungen zum aufkleben, die halten wenn keine große zugkraft entsteht ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

Die hier funktionieren recht gut, reicht für die Zugführung der Stütze locker aus.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k494/a369/leitungsfuehrung-kunststoff-1-stueck.html


----------



## djangoxxl (19. Februar 2011)

Moin, 
in meiner Pulverbeschichtung am Unterrohr sind mittlerweile einige Kerben durch Steinbeschuss vom VR, aber alles kein Problem soweit. Hat einer sich schonmal aus diesem Grund 'ne Schutzfolie draufgeklebt oder ist das bei der Nicolaipulverung nicht notwendig (sicherlich abhängig vom Gelände) ? Kerben an sich stören mich nicht, ist ja 'nen Gebrauchsgegenstand; ein großflächiges Abplatzen soll aber vermieden werden (sieht aber nicht so aus, als ob das passieren würde). Hatte damit schonmal jemand ernsthafte Probleme?


----------



## OldSchool (19. Februar 2011)

Nein.


----------



## BenniG. (19. Februar 2011)

Finde per Google und Foumssuche leider keine Antwort:

Was muss ich an *Längen für die Schaltzuge* (RD+FD) in etwa rechnen bei einem *Helius AC*? Die 2,5m Aussenhülle vom Jagwire Ripcord Set reichen doch bestimmt nicht bei durchgehender Verlegung?! Achja, Rahmengröße ist M und der Rahmen ist noch nicht da, sonst könnt ich ja selbst messen..


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Februar 2011)

mit 3m bist du auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## e.x.y. (20. Februar 2011)

Moin.
Brauche ne neu Sattelklemme. Auf meiner alten ist eine 35 eingeprägt.
Will mir ne Chromag QR zulegen, die gibts nur in 34,9mm. Meint ihr die 0,1mm sind zu vernachlässigen? 
Sattelstütze ist ne Thomson Elite 30,0 mm / 410 mm, Rahmen ein Helius ST.


----------



## Brainspiller (20. Februar 2011)

34.9 ist eigentlich das übliche mass.
Das zehntel kannste getrost ignorieren.


----------



## djangoxxl (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

was macht den Gewichtsunterschied zw. AC und AM aus? Steuerrohrgussets, vordere Dämpferaufnahme ist klar. 
Wird auch ein anderer Rohrsatz verbaut? Welche Wandstärken sind jeweils im Einsatz? Noch irgendwas wichtiges vergessen?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## LeichteGranate (20. Februar 2011)

Das Mehrgewicht kommt durch Steuerrohrgusset, SDH und das Unterrohr zustande.
Das AM-Unterrohr ist nicht konifiziert und hat glaube ich eine Wandstärke von 1,8mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
habe ne kurze Frage zum Helius AM. 
Wie genau ändert sihc denn die Geometrie, wenn man es mit AFR Unterrohr bestellt (also für Bikepark und 180er Gabeln)? Oder hat dies einfach nur einen verstärkten Querschnitt?
Danke


----------



## marco2 (22. Februar 2011)

Die Geo ändert sich nicht, es wird einfach ein Rohr mit dickerer Wandstärke eingeschweißt.


----------



## veilchen (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Mein Helius CC  Bj 2004 braucht eine neue Gabel.
Soweit ich weiss soll da nix über 125 mm rein? ?
Habt Ihr einen Vorschlag was da aktuelles rein könnte
 ( werden ja immer länger die Dinger heutzutage  ;-)  )


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2011)

Fox 32 F120?


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Februar 2011)

Gehört zwar insofern nur hierher, als das die Bremsen an mein zukünftiges AC sollen, aber da hier etliche Magura Fahrer unterwegs sind, trotzdem  kurz die Frage:
Taugt die Louise BAT? Zuverlässig? Wie ist die Bremspower und dosierung? 
Gibt es Änderungen zwischen Baujahr 2009 bis 2011?
Nachdem ich die Panscherei mit DOT entgültig satt habe, möchte ich gerne auf Magura wechseln.


----------



## acid-driver (22. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Gehört zwar insofern nur hierher, als das die Bremsen an mein zukünftiges AC sollen, aber da hier etliche Magura Fahrer unterwegs sind, trotzdem  kurz die Frage:
> Taugt die Louise BAT? Zuverlässig? Wie ist die Bremspower und dosierung?
> Gibt es Änderungen zwischen Baujahr 2009 bis 2011?
> Nachdem ich die Panscherei mit DOT entgültig satt habe, möchte ich gerne auf Magura wechseln.



fahr an meinen drei bikes nur magura, kann da absolut nix zu sagen, da sie immer bremsen und nie probleme machen 
am anfang gehören die allerdings meist nach dem kürzen der leitung einmal gescheit entlüftet. die älteste ist ne louise bat, bj08 (die silberne). die kommt nun in die vierte saison. 
unterschiede meines wissens nach nur in der farbgebung. 

bremspower kann ich nur bedingt abwägen, da ich vorher ne juicy seven gefahren bin. unterschied ist für mich nicht groß  
die elixir hab ich auch mal angebremst, war für mich auch kein großer unterschied. 




veilchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mein Helius CC  Bj 2004 braucht eine neue Gabel.
> Soweit ich weiss soll da nix über 125 mm rein? ?
> Habt Ihr einen Vorschlag was da aktuelles rein könnte
> ( werden ja immer länger die Dinger heutzutage  ;-)  )



woher hast du denn die info? mein CC ist auch so alt in etwa und ich fahr ne pike mit 140mm + 200er dämpfer (vorher war ein 185er drin...)
dosierung kannste dir ja mittels BAT einstellen, hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt nie gebraucht. deshalb fahre ich mittlerweile auch marta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. Februar 2011)

Danke, das hört sich nach dem an was ich suche. Bremspower auf juicy Niveau ist für AC auch ausreichend.


----------



## OldSchool (22. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke, das hört sich nach dem an was ich suche. Bremspower auf juicy Niveau ist für AC auch ausreichend.



Würde auch für Matha oder die neue MT dran bauen. Matha fahre ich auch schon länger am Morewood.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Februar 2011)

Die MT6 kommt auf jedenfall an mein AM, aber die ganze MT Familie ist ja erst im Sommer erhältlich. 
Fürs AC wollte ich aber was günstigeres, die Louise Bat gibt es für 145 im Set, da lohnt es meiner Meinung nach nicht eine Marta zu kaufen, die dann fast doppelt so teuer ist, zumal die mit den neuen Mts schon wieder veraltet ist. Dann lieber erstmal die Louise und eventuell später eine MT4.


----------



## veilchen (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Mein Helius CC Bj 2004 braucht eine neue Gabel.
Soweit ich weiss soll da nix über 125 mm rein? ?
Habt Ihr einen Vorschlag was da aktuelles rein könnte
( werden ja immer länger die Dinger heutzutage ;-) )


----------



## McZappenduster (23. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich habe auch mal eine Frage:

wie groß ist der Winkel des Oberrohrs zur Horizontalen bei einem Helius AC Größe L ??? Mir würde auch die Länge des Oberrohrs reichen.... jedoch die tatsächliche Länge (die horizontale zum verlängerten Sattelrohr steht ja im Tech_Sheet)

Danke schon mal 

grüße
mc


----------



## wildbiker (23. Februar 2011)

veilchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mein Helius CC Bj 2004 braucht eine neue Gabel.
> Soweit ich weiss soll da nix über 125 mm rein? ?
> Habt Ihr einen Vorschlag was da aktuelles rein könnte
> ( werden ja immer länger die Dinger heutzutage ;-) )



Hab die Rock Shox Revelation drin, hab allerdings den 2006er CC Rahmen. RS Reba passt würde auch ins CC passen...
Auf die Einbauhöhe achten!


----------



## abbath (23. Februar 2011)

Auch die neue SID gibt es mit 120mm - die Frage ist aber eher, was Du mit dem Rad machst.


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

nochmal Mindesteinstecktiefe Sattelstütze

ich hab ein Argon FR mit 30.0 Sattelrohrdurchmesser
von Gravity Dropper gibt es eine 400mmx30.0 Stütze
die würde genau bis zur Mitte Oberrohr in meinem Sattelrohr stecken.
reicht das? oder MUSS sie bis zwingend bis Unterkante Oberrohr drin sein?
es sind ja Gussets verbaut.

ich will eben keine 27.2 Stütze mit Hülse verbauen
die hätte nur einen Verstellbereich von 100 mm 
die 30.0 hätte einen Verstellbereich von 125mm
...

wobei ich auch nen SQLab 611 active verbauen könnte
der is ca. 1 cm höher, als mein verbauter normaler 611


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

Hmm, Nicolai Sattelstützen-Manual:


Sattelstützen weisen in der Regel eine Markierung auf, die angibt, wie weit die Stütze maximal aus dem Sitzrohr hinausragen darf. Diese Markierung ist für die Stabilität der Sattelstütze relevant, jedoch nicht für die Stabilität des Sitzrohrs an einem NICOLAI Rahmen. Hier ist unbedingt darauf zu achten, dass die Sattelstütze maximal bis zu der Höhe ausgezogen werden darf, bei der die Unterkante des Oberrohrs auf das Sitzrohr trifft. Ein Verbiegen oder Brechen des Sitzrohrs durch eine zu weit herausgezogene Sattelstütze ist ein Schaden durch unsachgemäße Handhabung und wird nicht durch die NICOLAI Garantie gedeckt.



was sagt ihr?


----------



## abbath (24. Februar 2011)

Nicolai Sattelstütze -> siehe Wunschkonzert. Anders sind diverse Helii für normalgroße Männer (also über 2m) auch nicht effizient bergauf pedalierbar.

Edit: Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten: Die Stütze muss gut unter den Ober-/Sitzrohrknoten reichen. Die Markierung auf der Stütze ist eher zweitrangig. Habe auch mal einen Test gesehen, bei dem die Stützen allesamt am Kopf versagt haben - nicht am Schaft. Berücksichtigen würde ich die Markierung trotzdem, denn von so einem 30er Alustachel gepfählt zu werden, nee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

das neue Argon hat ja 30.9

meines halt noch nicht...

ich hab noch keinen Rahmen verbogen oder zum bersten gebracht
aber schon einige Stützen verbogen.

und das waren bisher keine N-Rahmen,
die haben trotzdem gehalten...


----------



## OldSchool (24. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> nochmal Mindesteinstecktiefe Sattelstütze
> 
> ich hab ein Argon FR mit 30.0 Sattelrohrdurchmesser
> von Gravity Dropper gibt es eine 400mmx30.0 Stütze
> ...



Hi,

wo gibts die GD mit 30,0? 27,2mm und 30,9mm ohne Shims Rest mit Shims. Länge gibts auch in 425mm. 125mm Absenkbereich nur bei 30,9mm oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

direkt mal anfragen

es gibt eine Stütze in 30.0 mit 400mm


----------



## OldSchool (24. Februar 2011)

Danke.

Auch in 5"? Warum nicht 425 mm?


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

was weiss denn ich!

ich Ã¤rgere mich da schon den halben Abend drÃ¼ber

nichtmal als custom Option, das war die Antwort von GD heute:
We only offer our 30.0mm diameter post in a 400mm overall length. 


am 7.2. hab kam das:
We do offer a 30.0mm post in 5â drop, however we only offer it with 400mm overall length.  We are however out of stock on this item.  We expect to have them available in the next few weeks.

Grml


----------



## abbath (24. Februar 2011)

Also laut deren Website gibt es die Gravity Dropper Classic mit 425mm Länge, 30mm Durchmesser und 4" Absenkung. 5" nicht.


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

gut, dann glaub was du willst...

mir hat es ein Mitarbeiter so, wie oben schon gepostet, geschrieben!


laut der Homepage von GD gibt es sowieso keine 30.0 Stütze.
nur 27.2 mit Shim


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Februar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Würde auch für Matha oder die neue MT dran bauen. Matha fahre ich auch schon länger am Morewood.



Danke für die Anregung. Jetzt ist es doch eine 2011er Marta mit SL Stormscheiben geworden. Der Preis war einfach zu gut 
Was sagt Deine Erfahrung, reichen 203/180mm oder doch lieber 203/203mm?
Der Gewichtsunterschied ist mit 124g zu 147g ja nicht besonders groß.


----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hmm, Nicolai Sattelstützen-Manual:
> 
> 
> Sattelstützen weisen in der Regel eine Markierung auf, die angibt, wie weit die Stütze maximal aus dem Sitzrohr hinausragen darf. Diese Markierung ist für die Stabilität der Sattelstütze relevant, jedoch nicht für die Stabilität des Sitzrohrs an einem NICOLAI Rahmen. Hier ist unbedingt darauf zu achten, dass die Sattelstütze maximal bis zu der Höhe ausgezogen werden darf, bei der die Unterkante des Oberrohrs auf das Sitzrohr trifft. Ein Verbiegen oder Brechen des Sitzrohrs durch eine zu weit herausgezogene Sattelstütze ist ein Schaden durch unsachgemäße Handhabung und wird nicht durch die NICOLAI Garantie gedeckt.
> ...



D.h die unterkante der sattelstütze muss bis zur schnittstelle: unterkante oberrohr- sitzrohr hineinreichen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

Ja!

ehrlich gesagt, is das wohl bei meiner Thomson 410er Stütze wohl nicht so
irgendwo zwischen Mitte und Unterkante Oberrohr


----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2011)

Danke für die bestätigung 

Wie viele cm sind das (einstecktiefe der stütze) denn beim L helius AM?

Mehr oder weniger als die angegebene einstecktiefe der sattelstütze?


----------



## Brainspiller (24. Februar 2011)

das ist verutlich mehr als auf der stütze als minimum angegeben ist.

@ dreamdeep:
200 / 180 sollte wohl reichen


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

kommt wohl auf die Stütze an.


----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2011)

Oh mann..... Und noch ne zu klärende baustelle...

Naja, vll kann ja mal ein Helius AM besitzer in L  diese länge (oberkante sitzrohr bis schnittstelle unterkante oberrohr/sitzrohr) nachmessen....

Bis ich alle entscheidungen getroffen hab und die infos zusammen hab ist wohl eurobike 2011 angesagt und das AM 2012 bestellen


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Februar 2011)

Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstützen ist meistens 10cm. Das reicht nur bei einem S Rahmen, schon bei M wird mehr als 13cm benötigt.



> Bis ich alle entscheidungen getroffen hab und die infos zusammen hab ist wohl eurobike 2011 angesagt und das AM 2012 bestellen


Jetzt wird es sowieso mal Zeit zum bestellen, sonst ist die Saison vorbei bis das Bike fertig ist. Ändrungen gehen auch noch nach der Bestellung, solange der Rahmen noch nicht in Produktion ist.


@Brainspiller:
Danke. Bist du die Marta mit den Storm SL Scheiben schon gefahren und kannst näheres zu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2011)

Thx dreamdeep.....

Dann wirds wohl beim L um die 15 sein... Ich werd verrückt....

Solang ich aber nicht glaub alles zu wissen nehm ich nicht soviel kohle in die hand... Hab ja noch ein vorhandenes sehr ordentliches rad


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Februar 2011)

Ich denke Du machst es Dir viel zu schwer. 

1.5 Steuerrohr mit Angleset
12mm Steckachse
Zugführung für Remoteführung
HS ISCG
und wahlweise das AFR Unterrohr

Mit dieser Konfiguration kannst Du absolut nichts falsch machen. Bleibt nur noch die Farbfrage.


----------



## Brainspiller (24. Februar 2011)

ich fahr ne louise fr von 2005 mit eben diesen scheiben.
die marta bin ich noch nicht gefahren, es würde mich aber schwer wundern wenn die weniger beißt.


----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2011)

Du hast wahrscheinlich recht....

Dennoch will ich mir irgendwie vor der bestellung bezüglich der auswahlmöglichkeiten relativ sicher sein und möglichst viele eventualitäten überlegt haben....

Problem ist: desto mehr man erfährt, desto mehr fragen und unsicherheiten, hehe


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, das macht schon Sinn, bevor man was bestellt und sich hinterher ärgert. Allerdings gibt es so viel Möglichkeiten auch nicht. Die obige Konfiguration ist das Optimum, da hast Du alles mögliche bzw. sinnvolle dabei, bis eben auf Tailormade/Maßrahmen.

@Brainspiller: super, Danke Dir


----------



## Bartenwal (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo trailterror,
die Mindesteinstecktiefe beim Helius AM in L beträgt ca. 15,5 cm.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2011)

155 mm?!

Boah...


----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2011)

Danke bartenwal, sehr nett...

Das ist echt ein ordentliches stück....


----------



## flyingscot (25. Februar 2011)

Direktes Nachfragen bei Nicolai bringt aber in der Sattelstützenfrage nicht immer die erhoffte Klarheit. Ich hatte vor 2.5 Jahren da mal genau wegen dieser Frage angerufen und mir wurde von Falco gesagt, dass für meinen Stützenauszug ganz problemlos eine 35cm-Stütze passt.... ja Pustekuchen, nicht mal meine Thomson 410mm hat die offizielle Vorgabe erfüllt. Erst meine aktuelle Shannon MTB light mit 430mm reicht ca. 1cm unter das Oberrohr.


----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2011)

So sehr man es auch will, man kommt an nem verdammten probesitzen (minimum) einfach nicht drum rum wenn man auch noch theoretisch zwischen 2 grössen wählen kann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (25. Februar 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> ... Erst meine aktuelle Shannon MTB light mit 430mm reicht ca. 1cm unter das Oberrohr.


Bei mir haette die Shannon/43cm vermutlich gereicht, aber um hinsichtlich der Wahl des Sattels flexibel zu sein habe ich mich dann doch lieber fuer die Shannon in 50cm entschieden und war damit auf der sicheren (und ziemlich schweren) Seite.
Die Thomson waere auch mein Favorit gewesen da mir die Jochklemmung bei der Shannon nicht gefaellt.



trailterror schrieb:


> So sehr man es auch will, man kommt an nem verdammten probesitzen (minimum) einfach nicht drum rum wenn man auch noch theoretisch zwischen 2 grössen wählen kann.....


Wobei die Wahl der Rahmengroesse was die Sattelstuetze angeht u.U. keine Rolle spielt, da der Abstand OR - Tretlager bei den verschiedenen Rahmengroessen aehnlich ist. In meinen Augen einer der Nachteile der N. Rahmen fuer grosse Personen.


----------



## flyingscot (25. Februar 2011)

Nicolai gibt ja den Sattelrohrüberstand seit einiger Zeit in den Tech Sheets an. Dazu noch die Oberrohrdicke addiert und du hast die Mindesteinstecktiefe...

Ich kenne meine Sitzhöhe sehr genau, daher ist der Rest eigentlich ganz einfach ausgerechnet. Lediglich die Bauhöhe der Sättel muss man noch ausmessen.


----------



## veilchen (25. Februar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Auch die neue SID gibt es mit 120mm - die Frage ist aber eher, was Du mit dem Rad machst.



nix wildes, Alpen Cross und über den Trail hetzen.
Nicht vom Garagendach hüpfen und keine Sprünge ins flache Gelände.

Ich würde gerne eine Gabel mit 125/130 mm Hub, absenk- und blockbar,
 unter 1700 g  ( besser sub 1600g ) verbauen. Sollte nicht FOX draufstehen ( zu teure Wartung und hoher Verschleiß).


----------



## abbath (25. Februar 2011)

Das dürfte schwierig werden, denke ich. Die aktuellen Gabeln mit Absenkung haben meist mehr Federweg. Auslaufmodell?
Bist Du sicher, dass Du die Absenkung brauchst? Mit einer Reba oder SID und 120mm dürfte das doch eigentlich ein rundes Paket werden. Ansonsten vielleicht eine Sektor mit Coil-U-Turn? Die hat zwar maximal 140mm, aber man kann den Federweg ja mehr oder weniger exakt einstellen - im Gegensatz zur DualPosition Revelation. Unter 1700g ist dann aber nicht.
Eine Manitou Minute mit Infinite Travel kann das auch und ist leichter. Soll aber relativ weich sein, hängt also davon ab, wieviel Du wiegst.


----------



## OldSchool (25. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke für die Anregung. Jetzt ist es doch eine 2011er Marta mit SL Stormscheiben geworden. Der Preis war einfach zu gut
> Was sagt Deine Erfahrung, reichen 203/180mm oder doch lieber 203/203mm?
> Der Gewichtsunterschied ist mit 124g zu 147g ja nicht besonders groß.



Fahre vorne 180 Storm SL und hinten Martha SL an der Rohloff und würde das als ausreichend für die Trails hier in der Fränkischen Schweiz ansehen.  Man will ja Gewicht sparen und kein Vertbike aufbauen. wiege 85 kg. 

Die großen filigranen Scheiben verbiegen sich so schnell wenn Mal absteigt, finde ich (fahre mit dem Bike natürlich auch die Steilstücke wo man ab und an Mal das Bike ablegt).


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2011)

veilchen schrieb:


> nix wildes, Alpen Cross und über den Trail hetzen.
> Nicht vom Garagendach hüpfen und keine Sprünge ins flache Gelände.
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine Gabel mit 125/130 mm Hub, absenk- und blockbar,
> unter 1700 g  ( besser sub 1600g ) verbauen. Sollte nicht FOX draufstehen ( zu teure Wartung und hoher Verschleiß).



schau dich mal nach einer gut erhaltenen Manitou Minute MRD TPC um:
130 mm, 1600 g, und ein echt guter Service in Magstadt bei MCG!

das wären die aktuellen:
http://www.manitoumtb.com/index.php?page=fork&fork=Minute&discipline=all
http://www.manitoumtb.com/index.php?page=fork&fork=Drake+Super+Air&discipline=all

die hier hab ich: (glaub ich)
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-TPC-2010-mit-Hex-Lock-Steckachse::21468.html

noch eine:
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/suspension/2008-forks/manitou/minute-mrdqr20/PRD_416658_1565crx.aspx


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Februar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fahre vorne 180 Storm SL und hinten Martha SL an der Rohloff und würde das als ausreichend für die Trails hier in der Fränkischen Schweiz ansehen.  Man will ja Gewicht sparen und kein Vertbike aufbauen. wiege 85 kg.



Danke! Hab mich nun für 180/203 entschieden


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Februar 2011)

Wie schaut es mit Reifenfreiheit im Argon aus,
passt ein Conti X-King 2.4 ?

Soll ja angeblich etwa so breit sein wie ein Nobby Nic 2.25 und der passt ja Locker.


----------



## der-gute (26. Februar 2011)

ich hab im Sommer 2010 den Table Top 2.25 gefahren
das ging problemlos.

Mountain King 2.4 hatte ich auch schon drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (1. März 2011)

Hat jm. zufällig das Nicolai T-Shirt "N-Volution Team" in Größe S und M?
Bräuchte mal bitte die Maße für S und M ?


----------



## alterknochen (4. März 2011)

moin,

fahre ein Helius CC mit nem 200/50 DT Swiss und würde gerne gegen einen 200/57 Fox Float tauschen. Wieviel Federweg hab ich im obersten Loch ( Maximalfederweg ) und wieviel im Loch darunter?

danke und gruss

Chris


----------



## stuk (4. März 2011)

Habe lange ein 57er im CC gefahre:

mit dem 57 dann 147 (Achtung der Umwerfer könnte dann wenn auf kleinen Blatt liegt an die Kettenstrebe stoßen, aber auf dem kleinen Blatt federt man ja nie/selten durch.)

Im zweiten Loch sind es dann noch ca. 133. Ich fand es aber mit ner 140-er Gabel im oberen Loch harmonischer.

mfg


----------



## wildbiker (4. März 2011)

Jepp kann ich bestätigen. Das CC fährt sich in dem Setup saugeil


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. März 2011)

Hallo.
Hat jemand einen Tipp, was man machen kann um Zuganschläge zu verändern ?
Muss der Rahmen geschweisst werden? 
Tipps zum Basteln sind auch OK.

Will einen alten Rahmen wiederbeleben. Leider hat jemand die Anschläge abgemacht...


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. März 2011)

Es gibt welche zum kleben aus Plastik. Nicht besonders schön, aber funktioniert. Wenn es natürlich ein Zuggegenhalter sein soll, dann dürfte es schwerer werden, diesen richtig zu befestigen, damit er den auftretenden Kräften auch standhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (4. März 2011)

Kann ich solche echten Zughalter evtl. mit Nieten befestigen?
Schaltwerk kann ja mit durchgehend Züge betrieben werden.
Geht er um den Umwerfer...

Gibt es beim Argon Road auch Ausfallenden mit und ohne Schaltauge?


----------



## alterknochen (4. März 2011)

danke schöööön!!


----------



## kroiterfee (6. März 2011)

hiho freunde des schweisspornos:

passt in den hinterbau des 2009er helius fr der ardent 2,6"? felge wird die ztr flow sein.


kroiter, der jetzt seit 4 monaten papa ist und echt mal wieder biken muss.


----------



## trailterror (6. März 2011)

Ich vermute ja, ohne es in irgendeiner form wirklich zu wissen


----------



## kroiterfee (6. März 2011)

gefährliches halbwissen, quasi.


----------



## trailterror (6. März 2011)

Sozusagen deshalb präzisier ich es ja auch

Wie gesagt ich denke schon, lass es dir aber von nem absoluten kenner bestätigen


----------



## dreamdeep (6. März 2011)

Ich fahr die 2.6 Ardent im AM, dort passen sie problemlos.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. März 2011)

danke!


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2011)

hat gerade jemand die leitungslänge, die die hintere bremsleitung am helius AM in M benötigt zur hand?

bin leider gerade nicht in der nähe meines bikes und kann nicht selber nachmessen


----------



## dreamdeep (7. März 2011)

Bei der The One und 78cm Lenker reichen 135cm gerade so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (9. März 2011)

dankeschön


----------



## BenniG. (18. März 2011)

Mahlzeit. Ich bin leider kein Profi was Gabeln und Rahmen und Geometrie angeht, daher die Frage:
Kann ich die *32 TALAS 150 (aus 2010) *in einem *Helius AM* fahren?
Die gibts bei http://www.bike-components.de/produ...15-Gabel-Disc-only-2010---Auslaufmodell-.html grade für einen ganz guten Preis.. 
Aktuell hab ich nämlich noch ne Bestellung auf ein Helius AC am laufen, da ich meine 2009er 140er TALAS verbauen wollte (im AM soll das wohl nicht klappen)?! Ich würde dann evtl. doch aufs AM und ne neue Gabel umbestellen..
Ich merk schon die 20mm Absenkung bei der aktuellen Gabel deutlich, ich will dann nicht immer "zu tief" rumfahren. Ich hoffe meine Bedenken sind klar


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2011)

So ganz verstehe ich das nicht. Du wolltest ursprÃ¼nglich ein AM, hast dann aber ein AC bestellt, weil Du Deine alte Gabel verbauen wolltest und jetzt mÃ¶chtest Du wieder umschwenken auf ein AM, weil Du das Angebot fÃ¼r die 32 Talas gefunden hast. Ist das so richtig? 

Ich wÃ¼rde den Rahmen nicht nach einer vorhandenen Gabel bestellen, sondern nach dem angedachten Einsatzzweck. Deine alte Gabel kannst Du doch verkaufen und eine passende neue suchen.

GrundsÃ¤tzlich sieht das so aus:
Helius AM -> 160mm - 170mm (180mm)
Helius AC -> 140mm - 150mm

Die 32 TALAS 150 wÃ¤re die ideale Gabel fÃ¼rs AC. FÃ¼r das AM ist die mit ihren 150mm nicht optimal, da die Winkel steiler werden und das AM auf 160mm optimiert ist. Wenn gleich das seit der Geo-Ãnderung fÃ¼r 2011 nicht mehr so stark zum tragen kommt.

Um es kurz zu machen: bestell den Rahmen nicht nach der Gabel! Wenn Dir das AM mehr zusagt, findest Du fÃ¼r 600â¬ auch eine passende 160mm Gabel, z.B. eine Lyrik U-Turn.

EDIT: 
Vielleicht sagst Du erstmal noch was Ã¼ber den angedachten Einsatzzweck, dann kann Dir auch eher geholfen werden.

Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung: zwischen den 150mm und 160mm Gabel, liegen nicht nur 10mm Federweg, sondern auch deutliche Unterschiede in der Steifigkeit, da ab 160mm die Standrohre dicker werden (in der Regel 36mm statt 32mm).


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2011)

in meinem AM könnte ich mich nur schwer mit einer 150mm Gabel anfreunden. Das Tretlager kommt runter und der Lenkwinkel wird steiler, das wäre nicht nach meinem Geschmack.

Ich finde ins AM gehört min. 160mm.


----------



## BenniG. (18. März 2011)

Okay, im Prinzip hast du ja recht 
Ich versuch im Rahmen von "Kurze Frage, kurze Antwort" zu bleiben: Ich fahr kein Freeride, sondern bin Tourenfahrer. 
Also schon sowohl hoch als auch runter Trails aber halt keine groÃen Drops, SprÃ¼nge oder so. Auch keine Bike-Parks. 
Aufs AM wÃ¼rd ich gehen, weil ich denke, dass es wohl stabiler sein mÃ¼sste und ich irgendwann doch auch mal ruppigere Trails fahren wÃ¼rde. Ich wiege inkl. Rucksack schon knapp 100kg + Bike.
Allerdings hab ich auch keinen Goldesel zuhaus um mir fÃ¼r 1000â¬ noch ne neue Gabel zu holen  Vorne hab ich aktuell auch 15mm Steckachse und will meine LaufrÃ¤der (EX1750) behalten.

Edit: Guru wo du schon hier bist, denkst du noch an meine Frage bzgl. RP23?


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde ins AM gehört min. 160mm.



Sehe ich auch so.



guru39 schrieb:


> in meinem AM könnte ich mich nur schwer mit einer 150mm Gabel anfreunden. Das Tretlager kommt runter und der Lenkwinkel wird steiler, das wäre nicht nach meinem Geschmack.



Wobei das beim 2011er AM, mit dem Lenkwinkel von 66,5° nicht mehr so zum tragen kommt - liegt halt dann mit 150mm bei 67°, was immer noch flacher ist, als beim 2010er AM mit 160mm Gabel (67,5°). Tretlager sollte bei ca. +13mm liegen. 

Die Geo geht halt dann sehr in Richtung AC. Und dann stellt sich die Frage, ob man die Stabilität und das Gewicht vom AM überhaupt braucht oder nicht doch gleich ein AC aufbaut. Womit wir wieder beim obigen Punkt sind: AM -> 160mm+


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2011)

> Vorne hab ich aktuell auch 15mm Steckachse und will meine Laufräder (EX1750) behalten.


Das ist kein Argument, die EX-1750 kann man auf 20mm umbauen:
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Acc...ts/Conversion-Kit-240s-oversize-TA-front.aspx




BenniG. schrieb:


> Also schon sowohl hoch als auch runter Trails aber halt keine großen Drops, Sprünge oder so. Auch keine Bike-Parks.
> Aufs AM würd ich gehen, weil ich denke, dass es wohl stabiler sein müsste und ich irgendwann doch auch mal ruppigere Trails fahren würde. Ich wiege inkl. Rucksack schon knapp 100kg + Bike.


Dafür sollte das AC ausreichend sein. Über die Stabilität würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen!



> Allerdings hab ich auch keinen Goldesel zuhaus um mir für 1000 noch ne neue Gabel zu holen


Wie gesagt, muss ja auch gar nicht sein. Eine Lyrik Uturn gibt es ab 600 und auch eine 2010 Talas sollte für 600-800 irgendwo aufzutreiben sein.


----------



## stuk (18. März 2011)

ihr habt beide (mal wieder) recht.
wenn ich mein AM von 160 auf 145 zum uphill runterschraube fühlt sich das krank an, würde so nicht dauerhaft und schon gar nicht im Gelände abwärts fahren wollen.
mfg


----------



## kroiterfee (18. März 2011)

merk ich am fr auch wenn ich die lürick runterschraube von 160 auf 115. bergab ist das krank. was 45mm so ausmachen.  verrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (18. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist kein Argument, die EX-1750 kann man auf 20mm umbauen:
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Acc...ts/Conversion-Kit-240s-oversize-TA-front.aspx


Ja, hast ja Recht. Und bei dem Preis (hab was um die 27â¬ gefunden) ist es erst recht kein Argrument.



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, muss ja auch gar nicht sein. Eine Lyrik Uturn gibt es ab 600â¬ und auch eine 2010 Talas sollte fÃ¼r 600-800â¬ irgendwo aufzutreiben sein.


Okay, mit 20mm Achse ist die Auswahl fÃ¼r ne Gabel mit mehr Federweg deutlich einfacher.. Ich befrage mal meinen inneren Finanzminister 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> wenn ich mein AM von 160 auf 145 zum uphill runterschraube fühlt sich das krank an, würde so nicht dauerhaft und schon gar nicht im Gelände abwärts fahren wollen.



Dem stimme ich absolut zu, bei meinem 2009er und 2010er AM hatte ich diese Gefühl auch immer. Weshalb ich schon immer gegen 150mm im AM war.

Mein neues 2011er fährt sich aber auch mit auf 150mm abgesenkter Talas noch richtig gut, deshalb sehe ich das mittlerweile nicht mehr so eng. Auch wenn ich es nach wie vor als nicht wirklich stimmig erachte, das AM mit 150mm aufzubauen, gut fahrbar ist es so auf jeden Fall, vorausgesetzt es hat die 2011er Geo.


----------



## stuk (18. März 2011)

jetzt stimme ich nicht  ganz mehr zu 

meins hat auch schon die 2011er geo und zudem nocheinen großen reset steuersatz. und alles um die 150-145 geht nur bergauf. Im Flachen und im Gelände lieber nicht.
noch tiefer also 120-130 und die Kurbel (175er) setzt schon oft auf.

Fahre aber auch mit viel SAG.

mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2011)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Okay, mit 20mm Achse ist die Auswahl für ne Gabel mit mehr Federweg deutlich einfacher..



http://www.ribike.de/de/-schnaeppchen-/fox-federgabel-tallas-36rc-aus-2008


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> jetzt stimme ich nicht  ganz mehr zu







> meins hat auch schon die 2011er geo


d.h. Du hast auch schon die 66,5° bei 160mm?

Aber ich denke, mit der neuen 20mm Option, ist das Thema AM mit 150mm sowieso vom Tisch


----------



## BenniG. (18. März 2011)

Okay, doch noch eine weitere kurze Frage 
Wie geschrieben fahr ich aktuell 140mm V+H (in einem Radon Slide AM-Rahmen, inzwischen dritter Hinterbau angerissen, daher auch die Sorge wegen der Stabilität).
Dort nutze ich die Absenkung der Gabel selbst bei 20% Steigungen nichtmehr. Braucht man bei 160mm in einem Helius AM eher eine Absenkung oder müsst das auch ohne gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (18. März 2011)

Also ich wiege leer auch über 0,1 Tonne.
Mehrmals gebrochene Schwinge kenne ich auch von meinem Vor-Nicolai-Fahrrad.
Ich fahre jetzt 2 Jahre mein AM (mit Sprüngen usw.) da habe ich noch nie meine Gabel abgesenkt.
Und kaputt bekommt man ein Nicolai glaube ich so schnell nicht, darum bleibe ich der Marke auch treu!
Wobei ich nach Deiner Erklärung, deines Einsatzzweckes vielleicht doch eher ein AC empfehlen würde.
Aber vielleicht fährst Du mit einem Nicolai AM in Zukunft mehr Freeride?


----------



## stuk (18. März 2011)

absenken braucht man eine 160/170 Gabel im AM nicht.
ich mach das nur bei stundenlangen anstiegen (gardasee straßenuphill) um mal anders zu sitzen, nötig ist das aber nicht.

@dreamdeep: jeep, ca. 66,1 (laut telefon app) mit reset und lyrik (160) u-turn die 171 in den rohren steht und bis 167 federt....


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2011)

Schau dir mal das Nonius an. Wenn du keinen Goldesel hast, dann ist es eine günstige Alternative.
Fahre ich seit 2 Jahren und das bei über 0,1t.


----------



## HypnoKröte (18. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> jetzt stimme ich nicht  ganz mehr zu
> 
> meins hat auch schon die 2011er geo und zudem nocheinen großen reset steuersatz. und alles um die 150-145 geht nur bergauf. Im Flachen und im Gelände lieber nicht.
> noch tiefer also 120-130 und die Kurbel (175er) setzt schon oft auf.
> ...



Mit ein Grund wieso das AM verkauft wurde.


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2011)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Okay, doch noch eine weitere kurze Frage
> Wie geschrieben fahr ich aktuell 140mm V+H (in einem Radon Slide AM-Rahmen, inzwischen dritter Hinterbau angerissen, daher auch die Sorge wegen der Stabilität).
> Dort nutze ich die Absenkung der Gabel selbst bei 20% Steigungen nichtmehr. Braucht man bei 160mm in einem Helius AM eher eine Absenkung oder müsst das auch ohne gehen?



Wenn Du willst kannst Du mein AM mal testen.

Kommst morgens um 10:00 Uhr vorbei und bringst es mir dann kurz vor Feierabend wieder. Dann sollten alle Fragen beantwortet sein.


----------



## lakekeman (18. März 2011)

Die Geo vom 2011er AM mit einer 150er Gabel geht absolut in Ordnung. Das hier als nur bergauf fahrbar zu bezeichnen ist quatsch.
In der Tat ist der LW dann noch immer flacher als im Modelljahr davor bzw. bei Konkurrenzprodukten. Also mehr als gut bergaborientiert.

Sinn macht das ganze natürlich wenig, weil man dann gleich lieber das AC wählen könnte, da stimme ich zu.

Wobei, wenn ich darüber nachdenke.. Trailbikes mit moderatem Federweg und flachen Winkeln, niedrigem Tretlager sind der absolute Trend - und das zurecht. Also warum eigentlich nicht.


----------



## stuk (18. März 2011)

sagt der typ mit der customgeo........oder?


----------



## lakekeman (18. März 2011)

Ist richtig, mein Rahmen ist custom. Weil mir die 2010er Geo nicht zusagte.
2011 hÃ¤tte ich mir die 300â¬ sparen kÃ¶nnen


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2011)

Grau ist alle Theorie, aber hier nochmal eine Gegenüberstellung vom AC und AM mit 150mm.

*AM mit 150mm:*
Lenkwinkel: ca. 67°
Tretlager: ca. +13mm
Oberrohrlänge: ca. 586,5 mm
Sitzrohrwinkel: ca. 73,6°

*AC mit 150mm:*
Lenkwinkel: 67,5°
Tretlager: ca. +11mm
Oberrohrlänge: 580 mm
Sitzrohrwinkel: 73,1°


----------



## nollak (18. März 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen mit welchem Tune der Vivid im Ufo ausgeliefert wird?

Hab hier nen Tune B Vivid für mein 07er Ufo. Bin mir nicht so hunderprozentig sicher ob Tune B passt oder ich nen Tune C brauche bzw umbauen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (18. März 2011)

fahr ihn und teste selber was dir passt, ist auch immer ein wenig geschmacksache.
bei meinen AM fand ich den "serien-tune-monarch" nicht passend andere fanden ihn gut.


----------



## nollak (18. März 2011)

Joa denke mal. Problem ist auch das Der UFO Rahmen mit 195mm irgendwie zwischen Tune B und C liegt. Ich muss mal zusehen das ich den am Wochenende rein bekomme. Dafür muss ich nur erstmal die alten Achsen da raus bekommen.


----------



## sap (18. März 2011)

moin zusammen,
habe kürzlich ein gebrauchtes helius fr erstanden. aktuell ist noch ein rs monarch 4.2 drin, der schmatzt aber ein wenig arg, ich weiß nicht, wie lange der noch mitmacht.
frage: welchen stahldämpfer könnt ihr für das helius fr empfehlen? fahre hinten den kurzen federweg (weil vorne auch nur 160 momentan).
roco tst? dhx coil? vivid?


----------



## Pum4d4ce (18. März 2011)

Wieviel Federweg hat das AFR mit nem Dhx Air 222x63.5 ?


----------



## Bingo1979 (19. März 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe ein altes Nicolai Bass angeboten bekommen.

Größe L
Sitzrohr ist 51cm, Oberrohr ca. 58,5cm

Ich bin 1,90m groß

Ich würde das Bass ev. als einfaches Tourenrad für Wald- und Feldwege aufbauen.

Ich vermute die Oberrohrlänge könnte zu kurz sein.
Was meint Ihr?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Schnapsi (19. März 2011)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Ich vermute die Oberrohrlänge könnte zu kurz sein.
> Was meint Ihr?


Das ist imho sowas von Geschmackssache... 
Manche mögens quirlig, andere mögen eher Laufruhe. Manche sitzen lieber aufrecht, manche liegen am liebsten fast aufm Oberrohr. Da hilft wirklich nur ein paar Bikes testen. Zu kurz isses sicher, wenn die Knie am Lenker anschlagen...


----------



## kroiterfee (19. März 2011)

frage zwischendurch weil ich mal wieder nix weiss:

ich fahre vorne 22-36 und hinten momentan 12-27 (park-lrs)

ich möchte dies bissel erweitern auf 11-28 (touren-lrs)

geht das noch mitm kurzen x.0 schaltwerk?


----------



## OldSchool (19. März 2011)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...



Würde sagen dass das schon etwas kurz ist.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. März 2011)

Für derartige Touren kann man eventl. durch einen längeren Vorbau kompensieren.
Ist das Bike noch komplett oder schon zerlegt? Im ersteren Fall probefahren mit längerem Vorbau!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartenwal (19. März 2011)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Ingo,
falls die 585mm das horizontale Maß sind, wird es wahrscheinlich zu kurz sein. Ich bin 1,88 und habe mir ein Helius in XL bestellt mit 620mm Oberrohr (horizontal). Bisher bin ich immer Oberrohre um 600mm mit 120-135mm Vorbau gefahren. Werde das Rad für Touren benutzen, die Sitzposition wird eher bequem mit 100-120mm Vorbau und Lenker auf Sattelhöhe.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Bingo1979 (19. März 2011)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> falls die 585mm das horizontale Maß sind, wird es wahrscheinlich zu kurz sein. Ich bin 1,88 und habe mir ein Helius in XL bestellt mit 620mm Oberrohr (horizontal). Bisher bin ich immer Oberrohre um 600mm mit 120-135mm Vorbau gefahren. Werde das Rad für Touren benutzen, die Sitzposition wird eher bequem mit 100-120mm Vorbau und Lenker auf Sattelhöhe.
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



Es geht um dieses Bass. Aber ich denke mal der Rahmen ist für 1,90m Körpergröße zu klein.

Gruß
Ingo

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/360121/cat/all


----------



## OldSchool (19. März 2011)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Es geht um dieses Bass. Aber ich denke mal der Rahmen ist für 1,90m Körpergröße zu klein.
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo
> ...



Sieht aus als wäre das ein ganz altes Bass(Virus?) mit relativ degressivem Hinterbau. Weiß nicht ob dass das wahre ist.

Kauf dir lieber ein HT für gemäßigte Touren, das ist deutlich pflegeleichter.


----------



## sap (20. März 2011)

Ich schieb mal noch was hinterher:
Bin auf der Nicolai-Seite etwas irritiert, wo finde ich denn Infos zu den Buchsen, die ein Dämpfer XY braucht? Will vom Monarch auf vermutlich Roco.. EBL/Hub bleibt.


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2011)

CC RS Fox MZ........alles die gleichen Buchsen.


----------



## sap (20. März 2011)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_01 (21. März 2011)

Hi!
Frage:
FOX DHX 5.0 Air

Da den hier ja einigen fahren wollte ich gerne mal fragen wie den die Traumeinstellung so ist?!

Ich fahre obere Kammer 14 Bar untere 12 bar und rebound auf Karnikel fast im Anschlag. Hat nen heftigen Sag und den Unterschied von max zu min ProPedal konnte ich auch noch nicht so richtig ausfindig machen, ausser das max dann weniger Sag hat. 
Im Gegensatz zum heftigen Sag lässt sich der Dämpfer aber partout nicht zum Anschlag bringen. Ist das normal?

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## stuk (22. März 2011)

mein 216er dhx air funktioniert im AM perfekt.
derzeite Einstellung:
85Kilo plus Kleidung, große Kammer 13 bar kleine 13.5, fast drei Streifen durchschlagschutz, rebound 3 klicks (von schnell zu langasam).
ca. 35% SAG, Durchschläge sind selten dann aber auch verständlich, spricht soft an und federt schnell aus, bügelt also gut, sackt auch nicht durch (was viele DHXen nachsagen)
mfg


----------



## dantist (22. März 2011)

a) Hat das Helius AM die ISCG-Aufnahme serienweise oder sind da die 100 Euro Aufpreis fällig?
b) Ist es möglich, das Helius AM mit einem 222 mm langen Dämpfer zu fahren?


----------



## dreamdeep (22. März 2011)

a) kostet 100â¬ Aufpreis

b) Nein, das AM ist fÃ¼r 216mm DÃ¤mpfer ausgelegt. Theoretisch kÃ¶nnte die EinbaulÃ¤nge durch einen DÃ¤mpferhaltert mit -7 Offset ausgeglichen werden und das mehr an Hub durch das einhÃ¤ngen im 2. oder 3. Loch. Durch den grÃ¶Ãeren SAG stimmt dann aber die fahrfertige Geo nicht mehr Ã¼berein, u.a. kÃ¶nnte es dadurch sein, dass das HR frÃ¼her am Sitzrohr anschlÃ¤gt und nicht der volle Federweg zur VerfÃ¼gung steht. Alles in allem: lass es lieber sein und verbaue ein 216mm DÃ¤mpfer.


----------



## dantist (22. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## marco2 (22. März 2011)

Wie Dreamdeep schon gesagt hat, könnte es sein, dass du mit einem 222er Dämpfer fahren kannst. Der Marcel (Geospezi bei Nicolai) hatte mir z.B. mal eine Konfiguration erstellt, wo ich parallel 200er Coil und 216er Luftdämpfer hätte fahren können. Das wäre mit zwei verschiedenen Dämpferhaltern und dem Einhängen des längeren Dämpfers ein Loch tiefer gegangen. 
Ich hab es am Schluss aber nicht gemacht, sondern meinen Coil verkauft und fahre glücklich mit nem DHX Air aus dem Bikemarkt hier.


----------



## BobTheBuilder (23. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> a) kostet 100 Aufpreis



 Echt? Dachte, das wäre Geschichte.

http://www.nicolai-uk.com/index.php/iscg-mounts/

VG


----------



## dreamdeep (23. März 2011)

Ich habe mich am Ordergenerator orientiert. Wäre möglich, dass dieser nicht aktuell ist.

Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, wäre es doppelt ärgerlich. Als ich letzten Herbst das AC für einen Kumpel bestellt habe, haben wir zugunsten des Preises extra auf die ISCG Aufnahme verzichtet.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2011)

Bei meinem AC mit HammerSchmidt war die ISCG-Aufnahme nicht auf der Aufpreisliste


----------



## stuk (23. März 2011)

was ist denn eigentlich diese Aufnahme?
die 3 Bohrungen waren bei meinem AM ohne Aufpreis ans Tretlagergehäuse gesetzt.
Aber da gibt es ja noch diesen schwarzen Adapter....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2011)

Es gibt den ISCG 03 und den ISCG 05 Standard. Das angeschweiÃte Teil ist der 03er Standard, das schwarze Teil ist der Adapter auf den 05er Standard, der einen grÃ¶Ãeren Lochkreis hat. Das Zeug ist dafÃ¼r da, dass man ne KettenfÃ¼hrung dranschrauben kann (ISCG = _International Standard Chainguide)_ â¦


----------



## stuk (23. März 2011)

also reicht, je nach führung, die kostenlos angeschweißte Version?


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2011)

Jep, die meisten guten FÃ¼hrungen gibtâs in beiden Standards. Aber auch ohne ISCG kann man immer noch eine KefÃ¼ mit Tretlagerklemmung montieren. FÃ¼r die HammerSchmidt ist allerdings die angeschweiÃte Aufnahme Pflicht.


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2011)

hammerschmidt iscg sieht dann aber anders aus als das normale oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (23. März 2011)

Ja, das ist dann ein angeschweißtes und bündig mit dem Tretlager geplantes Tab:


----------



## kroiterfee (24. März 2011)

ah ok. danke. schicker rahmen!


----------



## UiUiUiUi (2. April 2011)

warum kein ION ST?

also welche problem(chen) gabs gibts damit was passt den leuten nicht etc.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. April 2011)

Jemand schnell die Nm parat, mit denen ich die Lagerspanndeckel anziehe am Helius FR (08er)?


----------



## flyingscot (2. April 2011)

Es gibt von Nicolai keine Vorgaben... sondern nur die Angabe, dass das montierte Teil noch gerade eben nicht von der eigenen Schwerkraft bewegt werden kann. Nach meiner Erfahrung mit meinem Helius AM sind das zwischen 2-3Nm für die Vorspannvorrichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. April 2011)

Das benötigte Drehmoment weicht auch bei den unterschiedlichen Lagerstellen stark ab. Während an der Lagerung vom Umlenkhebel nur sehr sehr wenig benötigt wird, sind an den Horstlinks und Hauptschwingenlager deutlich höhere Drehmomente möglich, bevor es schwergängig wird. 

Das hängt damit zusammen, dass sowohl Hauptschwinge wie auch die Druckstreben am Horstlink, die Lager von beiden Seiten in U-Form umschliessen, beim anziehen der Lagervorspanneinheit muss also erstmal dieses "U" zusammengezogen werden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. April 2011)

Ok, nehme dann mal 2-3Nm. 

Dachte nur, ich finde modellindividuelle Daten nicht (siehe die letzten 2 Sätze):
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf


----------



## dreamdeep (3. April 2011)

Für die umlenkhebel imho schon zuviel. Mach es am besten nach Gefühl - noch leichtgängig aber ohne Spiel.


----------



## lakekeman (3. April 2011)

Da stimme ich zu. Am Umlenkhebel holt man sich mit nur etwas zuviel Vorspannung schnell unnötige Reibung ins System. Da merke ich kleine Unterschiede schon deutlich beim Einfedern des Dämpfers.

Also lieber ohne NM per Hand austesten.


----------



## flyingscot (3. April 2011)

Bei meinem AM habe ich anfangs am Umlenkhebel auch nur sehr wenig Vorspannung eingestellt, sodass das  Spiel weg war. Mit dem Resultat, dass Spiel nach sehr kurzer Zeit (Wochen) wieder da war (die Konterung war noch ok!). Nachdem der Rahmen zwischenzeitlich mal bei Nicolai war, habe ich einfach mal das Drehmoment der komplett montierten und gekonterten Vorspanneinheit gemessen (also bis sich der Deckel auf der anderen Seite mitgedreht hat). Am Umlenkhebel waren das etwa 2Nm, am Hauptlager und Horstlink etwa 2.5Nm. Das ist in diesem Fall ja kein richtiges Anzugsmoment, aber immerhin ein kleiner Hinweis, wie leicht sich die Vorspanneinheit im montierten Zustand drehen lassen sollte. Und dies kontrolliere ich häufiger, speziell die Vorspannung am Umlenkhebel beim Dämpfer musste ich schon 2-3 mal nachspannen (in etwa 6 Monaten). Das oben gemessene Moment lag nur noch bei ca. 1Nm... ich kann mir das nur mit dem Verschleiß der Gleitscheiben und der Lagersitze erklären.


----------



## sap (4. April 2011)

Moin,
welche Kettenführung könnt ihr denn für ein 09er Helius FR mit ISCG 05 und 24-36-Bash empfehlen? Inklusive Bash wäre auch ok, dann kommt das alte ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. April 2011)

ich fahr die G-Junkies 2G!Wird bei mir aber per innenlager geklemmt,funzt aber einwandfrei!


----------



## Rob the Top (4. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein Bass tfr aus dem Jahre 2001 für Bikeparkeinsätze aufbauen.
Habt ihr ne Ahnung was ich da maximal (Federweg) für ne Gabel reinbauen kann?
Oder macht das ganze generell keinen Sinn?

Gruß Rob


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. April 2011)

doppelt...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. April 2011)

gibts da ein Foto davon?ich glaub das TFR gabs 2001 noch gar nicht!erst  2004/05! könnte es sein das es ein Bass FR,ST;DFR oder ein DH ist!die Rahmen sind für Gabeln von 120 bis 150 mm ausgelegt!Pike mit 140mm passt zb super!


----------



## Rob the Top (4. April 2011)

also auf jeden fall wurde es 2011 gekauft.
meinste ne pike reicht für den park Einsatz?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. April 2011)

sieht aus wie ein FR!also ich hab im Bass vom Vater ne gabel mit 140mm verbaut und würde damit uneingeschränkt im Park fahren!ich mach allerdings keine 5m Drops oder sowas! aber Northshores ,Strecken runterprügeln und kleinere drops so bis 2 meter geht damit absolut klar!


----------



## zuspät (4. April 2011)

ne pike is ne AM gabel denk aber im park würde die auch gehen. kommt eben drauf an was du fährst und wie du fährst
ich hatte damals ne 55 im bass. war auch nice allerdings nicht freigegeben von N.


----------



## sap (5. April 2011)

bezüglich KeFü:
Ich würde eher zu ISCG tendieren, wenn ich es schon habe - oder ist das unnötig?
Habe jetzt mal die Blackspire Stinger angesehen. Die soll ja schaltbar sein, aber auch 24-36? In irgendeinem Shop stand was von 32-40.
Alternativ E13 DRS.
Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## dreamdeep (5. April 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Ich würde eher zu ISCG tendieren, wenn ich es schon habe - oder ist das unnötig?



Nein, das macht absolut Sinn. Tretlagermontage funktioniert zwar, aber die Grundplatte der Kefü verutscht gerne mal, besonders nach Feindkontakt. Bei ISCG passiert das nicht.


----------



## marco2 (5. April 2011)

Die Stinger ist sicherlich eine solide und vor allem günstige Wahl.

E13 Heim2 ist ähnlich der Stinger. 

Gamut Dual wäre auch interessant. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sie gut an den Rahmen passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (5. April 2011)

Ich würde ja einfach die Stinger bei Jehle bestellen, doch irritiert mich das "für 32-40" Zähne. D.h. auch das kleine Kettenblatt sollte min. 32 haben?
http://www.jehlebikes.de/nc17-stinger-blackspire-kettenfuehrung-schaltbar-iscg.html


----------



## Kontragonist (5. April 2011)

Nee, das bezieht sich wohl nur auf das große Blatt. War beim Shaman Commander jedenfalls so und den bin ich sehr erfolgreich mit 24/36/BG am Helius AC gefahren. Kann ich also auch empfehlen


----------



## dreamdeep (5. April 2011)

Die Angabe "32-40" bezieht sich nur auf das große Blatt.


----------



## sap (5. April 2011)

Stinger ist bestellt, danke


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2011)

> Die Stinger ist sicherlich eine solide und vor allem günstige Wahl.



Fahr ich auch schon seit über einem Jahr an meinem 09er FR, klar zu empfehlen....


----------



## slayerrider (7. April 2011)

Ich denke über den Kauf eines Helius AM nach. Dazu habe ich jetzt einen Frage. Habe hier schon ein paar Leute mit dem AFR-Unterrohr gesehen.
Wieviel kostet das extra? Was bringt es mir außer, dass ich 180mm Gabeln fahren kann?

Wäre für Hilfe Dankbar.


----------



## marco2 (7. April 2011)

Kostet nix extra, man muss es nur bei der Bestellung angeben.

Außer der möglichkeit 180er Gablen zu fahren, bringt es dir noch so 80 Gramm Mehrgewicht.


----------



## slayerrider (7. April 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Kostet nix extra, man muss es nur bei der Bestellung angeben.
> 
> Außer der möglichkeit 180er Gablen zu fahren, bringt es dir noch so 80 Gramm Mehrgewicht.



es wird also auch noch ein bisschen stabiler?
Kann man den Unterschied von außen sehen?
Geometrie ändert sich also auch nicht?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. April 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> es wird also auch noch ein bisschen stabiler?


Ja



> Kann man den Unterschied von außen sehen?


Nein



> Geometrie ändert sich also auch nicht?


Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (7. April 2011)

1 ja, aber das normal ist schon sehr stabiel
2 nein
3 ja ändert sich nicht


----------



## trailterror (7. April 2011)

Es bringt dir auch die offizielle parkfreigabe...

Da das afr wohl abgeschafft wird, so frag ich mich was mit der AM afr unterrohroption passiert?

Meont ihr es würd sich für 2012 viel am AM ändern?

Ich fahr diese saison noch mit meinem sl. AM projekt aufs nächste jahr vertagt...beschäftigen tu ih mich aber nach wie vor fast täglich ein bisschen damit. Bin ja custom eigenbau neuling. Da gibts viel informationsbedarf


----------



## dreamdeep (7. April 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Da das afr wohl abgeschafft wird, so frag ich mich was mit der AM afr unterrohroption passiert?



Das Unterrohr hat ja nur insofern was mit dem AFR zu tun, als dass es dort verbaut wird, letzten Endes ist es nur ein Unterrohr mit höherer Wandstärke. Selbst wenn das AFR nicht mehr im Programm ist, wird das Rohr mit diesem Durchmesser sichrlich weiter verfügbar sein.


----------



## marco2 (7. April 2011)

Denke auch, dass die Option bleiben wird. So wie die endlos vielen anderen Optionen auch. Bei N sind die Serienrahmen ja immer nur Grundlage für die eigene Vorstellung.


----------



## sap (7. April 2011)

So, stinger KeFü für mein Helius ist angekommen. Muss ich da bei ISCG auch noch einen Distanzring am Innenlager ranklemmen? Habe es gerade nur mal kurz festgeklemmt und da kommt die Backplate der Stinger bis ganz ans kleine Kettenblatt ran. Von den Maßen her, ist es eine ISCG 05. Aber mit so einem schwarzen Adapterstück bzw. ein aufgeschraubte Aufnahme - ist das normal bei Nicolai oder habe ich da schon einen Adapter dazwischen, der jetzt zu viel ist?

Edit:
Hier mal ein Bild: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich bin jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass das ISCG 05 sei, da die anderen Löcher ja etwas anders sitzen und vor allem keine Gewinde zu haben scheinen. Die Schrauben sind ja mit Muttern befestigt. Abgeschraubt hab ich das Teil aber noch nicht...ich seh schon, ich muss mich intensiver mit meinem Radl beschäftigen


----------



## trailterror (7. April 2011)

Thx dreamdeep, thx marco für die meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## e.x.y. (7. April 2011)

-


----------



## sap (8. April 2011)

Zum Thema Stinger am Helius FR: Ich muss wohl noch einen Distanzring reinsetzen, eine andere Lösung sehe ich nicht.

Nächste Frage:
Habe heute beim Helius FR mit einer 750er Stahlfeder schon Durchschlaggrenzwerte erreicht - wobei ich nicht auf den für mich sonst üblichen Trails unterwegs war, sondern ein kleiner "Freeride-Park". Heißt für mich Airtime-Anfänger: ein paar Meter durch die Luft, ca. 1m Höhe, aber schon mit viel Schwung usw.
Mehr Piggyback, mehr Vorspannung, härtere Feder, mehr Federweg? 
Oder in derselben Reihenfolge erstmal durchtesten?
Ich fahre momentan noch mit dem kurzen Federweg. Ich weiß nicht, wie weit man damit in Richtung Freeride gehen kann...


----------



## stuk (8. April 2011)

erstmal den max. Federweg einstellen.
und dann weitertesten.....
der max-Federweg paßt doch gut zum FR und der kurze Federweg hat meiner Meinung nach keine Vorteile (es sei denn Du hast ne zu kurze Gabel eingebaut)


----------



## sap (8. April 2011)

Kurzer Federweg war zwecks Tourentauglichkeit aktiv. Habe vorne eine 160er Gabel drin, die ich aber ohne Probleme auf 180 traveln kann...wird dann die nächsten Tage gemacht.
Dämpfer am Umlenkhebel oben habe ich heute morgen kurz versucht, da habe ich aber schon Kollision hinten. Muss ich mit dem Schlitten der vorderen Aufnahme auch noch eins zurück? Müsste von den Bohrungen her gehen..


----------



## stuk (8. April 2011)

hmmm.
ist dein Dämpfer zu lang oder hat er zu viel HUB?
Müßte ja eigentlich passen. Vielleicht kann hier ein FRler mehr zu sagen.
Welches BJ hat dein FR? wieviele Bohrungen am Umlenkhebel?
Mit einer 160er Gabel würde ich hinten aber auch 160/170 fahren wollen, passt auch zum touren, meins und viele andere AMs sind ja auch so unterwegs.


----------



## sap (8. April 2011)

Habe das Ganze mal verschoben...ist ja keine kurze Frage mehr.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8191018#post8191018


----------



## e.x.y. (8. April 2011)

Kettenführung, welche ist eurer Meinung nach die Bessere?Hat jemand Erfahrung?

-MRP G2 
oder 
-e.thirteen LG1+ 

Gewicht und Kosten sind dabei egal, die Funktionalität muss stimmen.
(Habe momentan ne Truvativ Boxguide (am Helius ST) und mir springt ständig die Kette runter)


----------



## shmee (8. April 2011)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Kettenführung und hatte den Stinger ins Auge gefasst. Blicke aber irgendwie nicht wirklich durch, welchen Standard ich jetzt brauche, ISCG oder ISCG 05, bzw. ob ich da noch einen Adapter von Nicolai brauch. Ich habe ein AM mit Hammerschmitt-tauglicher ISCG-Aufnahme. Ist der orangene Rahmen von dreamdeep, ist im Januar aus dem Bikemarkt bei mir gelandet, Fotos kommen dann demnächst mal im Fotothread, im Moment bin ich noch zu sehr mit fahren und grinsen beschäftigt.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. April 2011)

Ui Cool! Dachte schon es wird gar nicht mehr aufgebaut. Warte nicht zu lange mit den Fotos, bin gespannt!
Zur Stinger: Du brauchst die normale ISCG (alt).


----------



## trailterror (8. April 2011)

Ist denn iscg alt iscg 05?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (8. April 2011)

ISCG 01 = ISCG alt
ISCG 05 = ISCG neu



dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...Zur Stinger: Du brauchst die normale ISCG (alt).


 
Ich hätte eine fast neue über


----------



## shmee (8. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ui Cool! Dachte schon es wird gar nicht mehr aufgebaut. Warte nicht zu lange mit den Fotos, bin gespannt!
> Zur Stinger: Du brauchst die normale ISCG (alt).



Ich stell im Helius Thread mal ein mit dem Handy aufgenommenes ein, zum richtigen Fotografieren bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
Danke für den Hinweis mit ISCG.



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine fast neue über



Schick mal PM was du haben willst.


----------



## trailterror (8. April 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ISCG 01 = ISCG alt
> ISCG 05 = ISCG neu
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias dass das immer so kompliziert sein muss... die 01 hab ich z.b noch nie gelesen... Also wenn man nur ISCG liest ist dann ISCG 01 gemeint, also alt?

Welche variante ist bei nem kauf denn eigentlich ratsamer? Danke


----------



## nollak (8. April 2011)

Nicolai Rahmen haben soweit ich weiss alle ne ICSG Aufnahme, weil die ICSG 05er irgendnem Hersteller gehört und lizeniert werden muss.

*edit* da war ich wohl ne biss langsam.


----------



## der-gute (9. April 2011)

weiss einer, was ein Argon FR 29" Gates kostet?


----------



## frankweber (9. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> weiss einer, was ein Argon FR 29" Gates kostet?


 

custom aufpreis 600â¬ zuzÃ¼glich dem normalen preis fÃ¼r 26 er  ein argon fr

29 er gibt es nur als argon cc und helius ac oder eben als custom variante 

GruÃ Fank


----------



## der-gute (9. April 2011)

hätt ich dich auch direkt fragen können ;-)

600 Aufpreis - Holy Shit!

1349.- für ein Argon RoCC 29" is ja schon nicht billig
plus dann noch 150 Euro für ein tapered Steuerrohr

das sind dann 1500 Euro für einen Hardtail-Rahmen.

Respekt...

Dann kommt noch die Rohloff und der Gates Antrieb :-(


----------



## frankweber (9. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> hätt ich dich auch direkt fragen können ;-)
> 
> 600 Aufpreis - Holy Shit!
> 
> ...


 
sorry aber ich find tapered für argon hässlich, dann nimm vllt. lieber ein 1.5 und ein Reduziersteuersatz rein wobei ich mich fast frage warum kein 1 1/ 8 für das bike, willst Du ne Lefty reinbauen ?

Gruß Frank


----------



## der-gute (9. April 2011)

ne tapered gabel würd ich nehmen

ich bin sowieso eher für ein 1.5 Steuerrohr

mit dem und ner 1 1/8 Gabel könnte man mehr Federweg bei gleicher Geo fahren

die RS Reba RLC Ti 29" gibts mit 140 mm nur mit tapered


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (9. April 2011)

Nochmal zum Thema Kettenführung: Ich dachte, ich könnte bei meiner Stinger einfach einen Spacer ins Innenlager klemmen und das Distanzproblem Backplate - kleines Kettenblatt hätte sich erledigt. Aber wenn ich da auf der Antriebsseite einen Distanzring rein mache, dann stimmt doch die Gesamtbreite nicht mehr, oder? Hat der Kurbelarm auf Nicht-Antriebs-Seite dann nicht zu wenig Fleisch, um vernünftigt angezogen zu werden?
Innenlagergehäuse ist 73mm, Stylo OCT Kurbel.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. April 2011)

Bei der stylo oct ist das aufspacern nicht möglich. Die braucht 73mm breite.


----------



## sap (9. April 2011)

hmpf...d.h. neues Innenlager/Kurbel, wenn ich KeFü will?


----------



## dreamdeep (9. April 2011)

Kefü mit innenlagerklemmung.


----------



## sap (9. April 2011)

Wird Innenlagerklemmung nicht auch wie ein Spacer verwendet?


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2011)

ich hab da ein Problem mit meinem Argon FR

Hab jetzt mal vorne den Umwerfer demontiert und das große Kettenblatt von der XTR Kurbel weg gebaut.
Mein erster Fahreindruck: Kette fällt ständig von der Kurbel.

gestern hab ich dann nen Bash montiert, um das ein bissel zu verhindern.
beim Treppab fahrern viel die Kette wieder, jetzt halt vornehmlich aufs kleine Blatt.
Beim normalen Fahren gehen die Ritzel 8 und 9 nur mit schleifender Kette am Bash.
ich nutze meistens nur die Ritzel 9 bis 4, auch mal 3,

Was kann ich verbessern?

Die Kurbel sitzt genau mittig, beide Kurbelarme haben den identischen Abstand zur Kettenstrebe links und rechts.

Ne kürzere Kette könnte das Problem beseitigen, das die Kette beim Treppab fahren runter fällt - oder auch nicht?

das Kettenlinienproblem, is das normal?
mit dreifach Kurbel und Umwerfer merkt man das gar nicht so...
behagt mir aber nicht so - nur ein Gefühl.

Gibts denn Kettenblätter mit Absturzschutz?
Oder ne gute leichte KeFü für Innenlagerklemmung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (12. April 2011)

Stinger?


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2011)

brauch ich die bei meinem problem?

oder brauch ich so eine, die oben abstützt?

sowas vielleicht:







http://www.mountainracingproducts.com/mrp/1x/


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gibts denn Kettenblätter mit Absturzschutz?
> Oder ne gute leichte KeFü für Innenlagerklemmung?



Wenn Du ohne Umwerfer fährst, ist auf jeden Fall ein Single-KB hilfreich.
Wenn Du ISCG-Adapter nimmst, kannst Du jede Kefü einbauen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Wird Innenlagerklemmung nicht auch wie ein Spacer verwendet?



Ja, die Grundplatte ersetzt einen Spacer auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2011)

was kann ein Single KB mehr?

du meinst ein ISCG Adapter mit Tretlagermontage?

die dinger kann man z.b. auch am sitzrohr befestigen:


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> was kann ein Single KB mehr?
> 
> du meinst ein ISCG Adapter mit Tretlagermontage?
> 
> die dinger kann man z.b. auch am sitzrohr befestigen:



Die Zähne von Schaltkettenblätter sind ja auf einfaches Hoch- und Runterschalten konzipiert, also unterstützen Sie das Herunterfallen der Kette.

Genau, diese Kefü kannst Du für oben auch nehmen, sieht imho aber nicht so clean aus wie ISCG oder Tretlagerklemmung.
Hab noch eine Rohloff-Kefü, falls Interesse.


----------



## sap (12. April 2011)

Dann ist Innenlager-Montage für mein Problem ja keine Lösung (hat ja nichts mit dem Problem von dem Guten zu tun).
Bei mir heißt es: Neue Kurbel oder keine KeFü.



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ja, die Grundplatte ersetzt einen Spacer auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## PiR4Te (13. April 2011)

Kann ich beim normalen XT-Innenlager für mein AC die Blackspire Stinger mit BB Montage nehmen? 
Bin durch die Lochdurchmesser für die Tretlagerklemmung etwas verwirrt.

Ich habe kein ISCG 

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (13. April 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Kann ich beim normalen XT-Innenlager für mein AC die Blackspire Stinger mit BB Montage nehmen?
> Bin durch die Lochdurchmesser für die Tretlagerklemmung etwas verwirrt.
> 
> Ich habe kein ISCG
> ...



sollte funzen


----------



## dreamdeep (13. April 2011)

Yep.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (15. April 2011)

Hm... ich wollt gerade die jährliche Kontrolle aller Vorspanneinheiten vornehmen, neu fetten und neu einstellen und so... aber ich kann die untere Vorspannschraube am Umlenkhebel nicht lösen, da die Madenschraube in der Vorspannmutter anscheinend durchgenudelt ist (weiss gar net, wie das passiert sein kann ^^). Ich kann die Konterung auf jeden Fall nicht lösen.

Irgendwelche Ideen? :-/


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

Falls Du einen passenden Torx da hast, könntest Du versuchen diesen in die Sechskantaufnahme zu drücken. Ansonsten einfach aufbohren. Der Vorspanndeckel samt Konterschraube kostet irgendwas um die 4, da lohnt der ganze Aufwand nicht.


----------



## c_w (15. April 2011)

Hm, Torx hab ich, probier ich mal aus. Ansonsten hast du wohl recht, hoffentlich hat Vortrieb / Bike Components den Vorspanndeckel da, dann kann ich das ganze zeitnah zu Ende bringen


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

Da die Madenschrauben spitz zulÃ¤uft, kÃ¶nntest du auch probieren mit einem dÃ¼nnen Bohrer nur den mittleren Teil der Schraube auszubohren, dann geht die Spannung der Konterung weg und Du kannst das ganze lÃ¶sen und die Madenschraube anschliessend ersetzen, zur Not durch eine normale Schraube.
Aber wenn es schief geht, stehst Du das Wochenende ohne Bike da und das wegen dem 4â¬ Teil und ohne dringenden Handlungsbedarf, also lass es lieber


----------



## c_w (15. April 2011)

Und das bei dem Wetter!
Ja, hast schon recht. Ich schau Morgen mal bei Bike Components vorbei, vll haben die zufällig ne Vorspannmutter in der Werkstatt liegen ;-)
Oder ich frag den Rainer, ob ich eine an nem Vorführbike abschrauben darf *spass* Oder an seinem neuen ION ;-)

Ansonsten... naja, die anderen Vorspanneinheiten hab ich gemacht, dann muss ich halt nächstes WE oder so den Umlenkhebel noch machen!


----------



## flyingscot (15. April 2011)

Es gibt noch eine andere Möglichkeit: Dazu benötigst du eine M4 Schraube und eine M4 Mutter. Die Mutter weit auf die Schraube drehen. Dann das Ganze in die Vorspanneinheit schrauben, aber nicht bis zur Madenschraube. Danach diese M4-Schraube mittels der Mutter auf dem Vorspanndeckel kontern.

Nun sollte man die Vorspannachse lösen können, wenn man die Mutter oder die Schraube festhält. Wenn sich statt dessen die Mutter/Schraube löst, muss man oben stärker kontern...


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

Geniale Idee!


----------



## flyingscot (16. April 2011)

Not macht erfinderisch


----------



## c_w (16. April 2011)

Problem gelöst. Es steckte ein abgebrochenes Stück Torx drin. Fragt mich bitte nicht, woher und vor allem, von welchem Torx und... WARUM?
Aber mit Druckluft rausgepustet und naja, die Madenschraube greift wieder wie ne 1!

Wenn mir jetzt nicht noch mein Bashguard zerbröselt wäre, könnt ich los *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (18. April 2011)

Weiße Anlaufscheiben am Buchsenset: Kommen die zwischen Bushings und Dämpferauge oder von außen als Abschluss der Bushings. Letzteres hab ich sonst immer gemacht, richtig?


----------



## dreamdeep (18. April 2011)

Die Anlaufscheiben kommen direkt ans Dämpferauge:


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (18. April 2011)

Welche Syntace-Lenkerkröpfung für's Helius AM bei 740 mm Lenkerbreite? 8 Grad oder 12 Grad?


----------



## marco2 (18. April 2011)

Die, die du magst. Ich hab 12 Grad und find es ideal.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (19. April 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Die, die du magst. Ich hab 12 Grad und find es ideal.



Meinst Du, dass sich die Bergab-Performance bei der 8 Grad-Version stark verschlechtert? Beim Fahren im Stehen soll die Position laut Syntace annähernd identisch sein.

Mit den 8° würde man wesentlich besser den Berg hochkommen...


----------



## Brainspiller (19. April 2011)

Das glaube ich nicht.

Letzendlich wird die Bergabperformance auch entscheidend davon bestimmt ob du dich mit dem Lenker wohl fühlst. 
Ob der dann 8° oder 12° hat bleibt Geschmackssache.

Am Mountainbike fahre ich 8° und bin zufrieden.
Am Stadtrad hatte ich ne zeitlang 16°, das war mir dann doch zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (19. April 2011)

Kann man am 2011er Helius AC eine KeFü per Tretlagermontage in einem ordentlichen Winkel montieren oder sind da die Kettenstreben im Weg?


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2011)

zec schrieb:


> Kann man am 2011er Helius AC eine KeFü per Tretlagermontage in einem ordentlichen Winkel montieren oder sind da die Kettenstreben im Weg?



Ja.


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja.



Biste auch Hypnotisiert


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2011)

Mein Argon FR bekommt 1x9
Dazu kommt wohl morgen ein 38er einfach KB und die MRP 1.x ins Haus

Hab am tretlager auf der Antriebsseite 2 spacer
Wo kommt die kefü rein
Für den rahmennahen spacer
Oder für den antriebsnahen spacer

Danke


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. April 2011)

Was für ein Innenlager ist das denn? Kenne das normalerweise so, daß bei 68er Rahmen links und rechts je ein 2,5mm Spacer reinkommt, um die 73mm Lagerbreite auszugleichen.
Aber wenn das bei Dir so sein soll, würde ich den inneren/rahmennahen durch die Kefü ersetzen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2011)

Hallo,

wie befestigt Ihr die Schraube beim Argon RoCC, welche zum Spannen dient?

Kommt da noch eine Mutter vor? 
Bilder wären Prima!


----------



## Bartenwal (25. April 2011)

Hallo MarcoFibr,
bei meinem Argon Rocc sind Mutterrn dran.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## pfalz (25. April 2011)

@der-gute

Ich habe immer den rahmennahen Spacer genommen, hat immer funktioniert

@Ferkelmann
bei 68er Innenlagerbreite: 2x Antriesseite, 1x andere
bei 73er Innenlagerbreite: 1x Antriebsseite


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2011)

Morgen,

Ich hab mir die 2012er produktpalette von sram und shimano mal angekuckt. Die setzen ja voll auf 2*10! ich hätte eigentlich für mein irgendwann helius AM  2*9 22/36 und 11/34 geplant... Schaut man diesbezüglich tatsächtlich ins leere in zukunft (bei neueren produkten)??

Danke


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. April 2011)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo MarcoFibr,
> bei meinem Argon Rocc sind Mutterrn dran.
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



Danke. Hat N bei mir einfach nicht geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (26. April 2011)

sagt mal bekomm ich einen Umlenkhebel auch einzeln? oder nur immer im Set?

Danke


----------



## dreamdeep (26. April 2011)

Denn bekommt man auch einzeln.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. April 2011)

Kann man einen eloxierten Rahmen auch auf RAW "umfärben" ?


----------



## fuzzball (26. April 2011)

danke


dreamdeep schrieb:


> Denn bekommt man auch einzeln.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man einen eloxierten Rahmen auch auf RAW "umfärben" ?



Nö


----------



## stuk (27. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man einen eloxierten Rahmen auch auf RAW "umfärben" ?



nein.....
aber ich habe mir mal überlegt, meinen altes schwarz elox in unterschiedlichen Stärken anzuschleifen und teil zu polieren.
dachte da käme eine art "dizzy-camo" mit schwarz, raw und poliert raus....
Habe das dann aber nicht durchgezogen, war vielleicht auch besser so..


----------



## softbiker (27. April 2011)

Weis von euch jemand ob es für ein Helius FR ab 2008 ein Kit gibt mit dem ich einen 216er Dämpfer fahren kann. Ich würde mir gerne nen Vivid Air holen, allerdings nicht in der bescheidenen 200/57er Größe


----------



## Kontragonist (27. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man einen eloxierten Rahmen auch auf RAW "umfärben" ?



Laut div. Google-Ergebnissen kann man die Eloxalschicht z.B. mit Natronlauge abbeizen  habe hier von jemandem gelesen, dass er mit Abflussfrei zum Erfolg kam.  ob ich so Scherze mit meinem Nicolai machen würde weiß ich aber nicht 



stuk schrieb:


> () ich habe mir mal überlegt, meinen altes schwarz elox in unterschiedlichen Stärken anzuschleifen und teil zu polieren.
> dachte da käme eine art "dizzy-camo" mit schwarz, raw und poliert raus....
> Habe das dann aber nicht durchgezogen, war vielleicht auch besser so..



Dizzy-mäßig mit Stahlwolle angeschliffene Raw-Stellen sehen an einem schwarz eloxierten Rahmen bestimmt geil aus. Das Polieren tät ich bleiben lassen, aber vielleicht hinterher das Dizzy-Raw rot oder orange eloxieren, die schwarze Eloxalschicht sollte ein neues Bad doch nicht beeinflussen, oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (27. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Laut div. Google-Ergebnissen kann man die Eloxalschicht z.B. mit Natronlauge abbeizen 


Das abbeizen ist zwar möglich, jedoch wird bei diesem Vorgang Material abgetragen, d.h. die Lagersitze etc. passen nicht mehr. Bei kleinteilen wo es nicht auf maßhaltigkeit ankommt kann man sowas noch machen, bei einem Rahmen besser nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (27. April 2011)

Drum schrieb ich auch, dass ich solcherlei Scherze eher nicht für mein Eigentum in Erwägung zöge 

Aber es stimmt schon: besser ist es wohl, ausdrücklich davon abzuraten. Das Zeug heißt ja schließlich Abflussfrei und nicht Präzisions-Beize. Wenn mein Kommentar als Empfehlung missverstanden wurde bitte ich um Entschuldigung und sage noch mal: "Nich machen!"


----------



## sap (27. April 2011)

Wollte gerade meine 2fach SLX Kurbel einbauen, damit ich die KeFü (Stinger) endlich mit dranbauen kann. Nun habe ich aber das gleiche Problem wie bei der vorherigen OCT Kurbel: Das Backplate der Stinger ist trotz der Unterlegscheiben, die ich weggelassen habe, zu nah am kleinen Kettenblatt. Ich bekomme die Kurbel gar nicht komplett durchs Innenlager durch. Mir fehlen ca. 1-2mm, bis ich auf der anderen Seite den Kurbelarm sauber befestigen könnte. 73mm Gehäuse, 1x Spacer 2,5mm ist auf der KeFü-Seite verbaut. Bei der OCT war da gar kein Spacer möglich.
2 Spacer versaut mir ja vermutlich die Kettenlinie...Wat nun? Zu Hülf


----------



## MaW:) (27. April 2011)

Also bei Truvativ sind immer drei Spacer dabei, wenn die Achse einseln zum Lager sind. Zwei um den Unterschied zwischen 68 zu 73 auszugleichen und einer um Tretlagerklemmung auszugleichen. Bei Shimano weis ich gerade nich bescheid.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. April 2011)

0,7 mm spaces verwenden, gibt es von shimano.


----------



## sap (27. April 2011)

Dann guck ich mal, dass ich noch 2x 0,7mm bekomme. Aber selbst dann muss ich wohl bisschen an der Backplate schleifen, dass ich die Schrauben (sind zwar schon Senkkopf, aber schauen trotzdem knapp 1mm raus) tiefer reinbekomme.


----------



## shmee (27. April 2011)

Hatte bei meiner Stinger am AM das gleiche Problem, Kette schliff an der Kefü auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt. Frag mal im Fahrradladen deines Vertrauens nach den Unterlegscheiben für Kassetten, die haben ca. die gleichen Innen- und Außenmaße. Sind zwar aus Metall, aber außer dem Gewicht sollte das keinen Unterschied machen. Mein Spezi hatte die von papier-hauchdünn bis ca. 1mm da, so dass ich mich mit 1-3 verschiedenen von denen an das Idealmaß rantasten konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (27. April 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Dann guck ich mal, dass ich noch 2x 0,7mm bekomme. Aber selbst dann muss ich wohl bisschen an der Backplate schleifen, dass ich die Schrauben (sind zwar schon Senkkopf, aber schauen trotzdem knapp 1mm raus) tiefer reinbekomme.



Auf keinen Fall die Senkkopfbohrungen auffeilen. Ansonsten gehen die Schrauben zu weit durch und beschädigen die ersten 1-2 Gewindegänge der ISCG Aufnahme.

Versuch es erstmal mit den Spacern. Das Du wirklich 2mm Platz brauchst kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Falls es nicht reicht, kannst Du den Kopf der Schrauben plan schleifen.

Von Aerozine gibt es übrigens auch 0,2mm Spacer. Sind zwar nur im B2B Shop gelistet, aber auf Mailanfrage gibt es die auch so:
http://www.b2b.bikeavenue.de/index.php?a=690


----------



## sap (28. April 2011)

Ich mache morgen mal Bilder, dann siehst du es  Wenn es ein kleines KB gibt, bei dem die Befestigungsschrauben versenkt werden können, wäre auch das eine Alternative. Und Schrauben etwas platter machen...zusammen würde es wohl auch gehn.
Edit: Hier gehts weiter, sonst müll ich KFKA wieder mit Sachen zu, die nimmer kurz sind, sorry ^^


----------



## e.x.y. (29. April 2011)

habt ihr ne ahnung was der dämfer für ein problem haben könnte?
macht extreme geräuche beim ausfedern

Fox Van R 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxc4dW680bI"]YouTube        - Fox Van R Problem[/nomedia]


----------



## Brainspiller (29. April 2011)

schätze der hat luft gezogen.
da ist wohl ein service fällig.


----------



## trailterror (30. April 2011)

Zervus. Frage zum order generator:

Step 8. Ich kann leider wenig mit den abkürzungen schaltzugverlegung anfangen?



Step 10: wenn man ohne dämpfer bestellen möchte, nimmt man so auch keine dämpferbefestigung??

Wo gibt man bescheid über den iscg standard??


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Zervus. Frage zum order generator:


Bestellst Du jetzt doch schon?



> Step 8. Ich kann leider wenig mit den abkürzungen schaltzugverlegung anfangen?


RD = Rear Derailleur = Schaltwerk
FD = Front Derailleur = Umwerfer



> Step 10: wenn man ohne dämpfer bestellen möchte, nimmt man so auch keine dämpferbefestigung??


Doch, für den Dämpfer den Du nachher fahren möchtest, das Buchsenset ist Nicolai spezifisch (zumindest das hintere). 



> Wo gibt man bescheid über den iscg standard?


Step11


----------



## marco2 (30. April 2011)

Der Ordergenerator ist ein Monstrum!


----------



## trailterror (1. Mai 2011)

zum wiederholten male: danke an Mr. Nicolai: dreamdeep

d.h bei der schaltzugverlegung nimmt man wohl: rd+fd+hammeschmidt (will zwar ohne HS fahren, aber so hält man sich die option für später wohl offen?

ddämpferbefestigung: fox, rs, mz ccdb. (will wohl nen rocco tst air)

ISCG: step 11 ist es nicht. höchstens step 12.

ich will diesen angeschweissten HS adapter, welcher man auch für alle iscg (03?) kettenführungen gebrauchen kann.... ich plane mit 2 fach+heim2+e13bash....

ist das dann ISCG 02 adapter HS (unter step 12) entspricht der dem ISCG 03, welcher im numeric magazine thematisiert wird?

den rest müsste ich jetzt verstanden haben

hätte nie gedacht, dass ein rad selbst aufbauen soooo kompiziert sein kann....desto mehr man sich hereinarbeitet desto mehr fragen auftauchen....

...und jetzt gibts die fox 36 float nicht in schwarz ich könnt 

@dreamdeep

nein, ich bestell noch nicht bin noch nicht soweit

ich hoff dass ich gleich nach der nächsten eurobike alle infos/entscheidungen zusammen hab


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2011)

ich hab da mal eine frage an die reset-pedal 1 fahrer. 

seid ihr vorher was anderes gefahren? reicht der grip bei der doch relativ kleinen aufstandsfläche?

das acros pedal ist ja fast doppelt so groß, hat aber andere pins.


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch noch (wenige ) andere Flat Pedale in Benutzung, der Gripp der Reset ist prima muß sich für die Sohle anfühlen wie wenn mein 9 kg KATER zubeißt, mein Freund Reinhard kommt immer wenn ich nicht da bin zum Raubtierfüttern mit Arbeitshandschuhen Heavy Duty, irgendwie ist der so klein und paßt in sein Beuteschema............grins.....
Am Schienbein gibt es dann aber auch immer Tapete ab, wie bei vielen Flats.

Pedal ist wesentlich grippiger als z.b.die Sudpins von nc 17, wobei ich die auch gerne mag, viel besser als das grottige 5050 

Ich trage 5/10 Schuhe.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (3. Mai 2011)

Das Acros A-Flat ist schon ein recht großes Plattform-Pedal mit einer Standfläche von 120 mm x 110 mm, dagegen wirkt das Reset Pedal1 mit 100 mm x 80 mm schon eher zierlich, was durch die Optik des Pedal1 noch unterstützt wird.

Im Vergleich zu anderen bekannten Plattform-Pedalen wie NC-17 Sudpin mit 90 mm x 90 mm, Sixpack Icon mit 100 mm x 94 mm oder Blackspire Sub mit 92 mm x 92 mm ist das Reset Pedal1 mit seinen 100 mm x 80 mm gar nicht so viel kleiner. Der Halt auf dem Pedal1 ist vergleichbar mit dem anderer Plattform-Pedale, die ich schon gefahren bin. Das Pedal1 hat pro Pedal 28 wirklich ganz schön spitze Pins (auf jeder Seite also 14), die sich in den Schuhsohlen festkrallen.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,
kurze frage 
Em ich hab gerade das order formular vom ion-st vor mir liegen und flieg so drüber im E-shop steht der rhamen wird ohne Dämpfer verkauft und im formular steht nur was von aufpreis für bessere dämpfer kann mir da jemand helfen?

gruß LB


----------



## MaW:) (4. Mai 2011)

Der angebene Preis ist ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Mai 2011)

Frage: Untere Einbaubreite Dämpferbuchse Helius FR?

Hier steht, daß der idealer Abstand zwischen den Umlenkhebeln 49mm sein soll!?
http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/02-HeliusCCFR_hebel_rocker_09.pdf

Der Abstand hat bei mir 42mm. Das montierte Buchsenset hat bei mir eine Einbaubreite von 44mm?


Edit. Erledigt = 42mm.


----------



## PiR4Te (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo, heute ist mir mein Schaltwerk abgerissen und hat das Schaltauge an meinem Helius AC verbogen. 

Ist es üblich dieses gerade zu biegen oder sollte man lieber/unbedingt ein neues verbauen?

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2011)

wenn es nicht zu stark verbogen ist kann man es richten. Man sollte aber ein gutes Auge dafür haben.


----------



## FRider (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich hab das gleiche Problem wie PiR4Te... mir is heute an meinem Helius AM das Schaltauge inkl. X0 abgerissen. Schaltwerk is totalschaden und schaltauge um fast 180° verdreht.

Kann mir jemand sagen was das mit den Schaltaugen-Längen auf sich hat? da gibt es ja -2 -1 0 +1 +2 ... ?? Richtet sich das nach der Rahmengröße?


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Mai 2011)

nein, dass geht nicht nach rahmengröße. darüber wurde der sturz des hinterrades eingestellt. du musst das gleiche verbauen, das montiert war.


----------



## c_w (6. Mai 2011)

Nein, das sind nicht die Längen, sondern damit wird der Sturz des Rahmens korrigiert, da sich der Rahmen immer noch ein bisserl verzieht, nach dem Schweissen.
Also einfach eine Mail an Nicolai schicken mit der Angabe, welches Schaltauge vorher verbaut war, und man bekommt das richtige zu geschickt. Ist aber nicht geschenkt, aber wenn das Ding total verdreht ist, kommt man nicht drum, ein neues zu ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (7. Mai 2011)

Kann es sein, dass das Schaltauge durch diese "Sturzeinstellung" von Haus aus eine leichte Biegung hat, wenn man sich die Innenseite ansieht (Radzugewannte Seite, wo das Schaltwerk angeschraubt wird). Nicht, das ich es gerade niege und dann ist es krumm ;-)

Gruss


----------



## sap (7. Mai 2011)

Meine Hügi hat in Verbindung mit der Steckachse der Durolux (nach Lord Helmchens Tuning übrigens richtig gut!) ein minimales Spiel - ist das normal? D.h. bei eingebautem Laufrad oder auch so, wenn ich die Achse durchstecke, ist da ein bisschen Wackeln möglich. Muss ich da was machen?


----------



## OldSchool (7. Mai 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Meine Hügi hat in Verbindung mit der Steckachse der Durolux (nach Lord Helmchens Tuning übrigens richtig gut!) ein minimales Spiel - ist das normal? D.h. bei eingebautem Laufrad oder auch so, wenn ich die Achse durchstecke, ist da ein bisschen Wackeln möglich. Muss ich da was machen?



Es ist Spiel spürbar wenn du die Achse fest gespannt hast?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Achse nur durchgesteckt ist, ist Spiel normal. Im gespannten Zustand darf da allerdings kein Spiel sein. Falls doch liegt es vermutlich an der Nabe, entweder die Lager haben Spiel oder der lagersitz ist ausgeschlagen.


----------



## sap (7. Mai 2011)

Auch eingebaut habe ich leichtes Spiel  Dann wackelt es allerdings nicht mehr auf der Achse, sondern hier: 





(Pfeil ist ein bisschen dick geworden ^^ aber ich die Übergangsstelle da eben.)
Ist es normal, dass die Nabe da so verkratzt ist? Ich dachte immer, Hügi Naben seien gegen Spiel ziemlich immun...


----------



## flyingscot (7. Mai 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Schaltauge durch diese "Sturzeinstellung" von Haus aus eine leichte Biegung hat, wenn man sich die Innenseite ansieht (Radzugewannte Seite, wo das Schaltwerk angeschraubt wird). Nicht, das ich es gerade niege und dann ist es krumm ;-)
> 
> Gruss



Nein, das "Schaltauge" ist immer grade, nur das Loch für die Hinterachsmontage sitzt mal etwas höher oder etwas tiefer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (7. Mai 2011)

So wie die Nabe aussieht, würde ich mal behaupten das die Lager spiel haben.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Mai 2011)

Jupp, sieht nach einer neuen Nabe aus. So fertig wie das drumherum aussieht, würde ich abwägen, ob sich ein Lagertausch lohnt+Neueinspeichen sparst oder obs nicht eine neue Nabe wert ist.


----------



## sap (7. Mai 2011)

Hm, mach ich mir denn noch mehr kaputt, wenn ich das erstmal weiter fahre? Also riesig stören tut es mich bisher nicht und demnächst plane ich eh ein neues HR. Dann würde ich hinten die noch vorhandene Hügi FR (HR Nabe scheint kein Spiel zu haben) mit einer Supra D und vorne eine Supra D mit einer Hope zusammenbauen lassen. Oder sollte ich das baldmöglichst beheben, weil ich mir grad noch die Sattelstütze kaputt mache oder so?


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Mai 2011)

na besser wirds auf keinen fall wenn du damit weiter fährst. eher schlechter.


----------



## Ge!st (7. Mai 2011)

@sap

Spätestens dann wenn dein Vorderrad davon rollt, ist mit Folgeschäden zu rechnen und in dem Fall dann sehr wahrscheinlich nicht nur an deinem Bike...


----------



## mit_pfiff (10. Mai 2011)

Ohne große vorgeschichte: Wie setzt sich denn die Rahemenummer eines Argon FR zusammen und findet man sie auf der Rechnung? 

Wenn nicht kann man sie mithilfe der rechnungsnummer herausbekommen? 

Grüße Pfiff


----------



## Pum4d4ce (10. Mai 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach na schaltbaren Kefü 44 zähne und iscg montage.
hat jemand erfahrungen ?


----------



## some.body (11. Mai 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach na schaltbaren Kefü 44 zähne und iscg montage.
> hat jemand erfahrungen ?



Ich fahr die hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aman-Racing-Enduro-Kettenfuehrung::10306.html
Ist aber keine wirkliche Kettenfuehrung, nur eine Rolle, die verhindert, dass auf ruppigen Strecken die Kette vom mittleren und grossen Kettenblatt faellt. Ausserdem ist die Rolle recht hart und somit macht die laufende Kette Geraeusche. Bleibt bei mir aber trotzdem dran.

Ach so, ist nicht wirklich ISCG, sondern Tretlager-Klemmung, wobei meine noch eine Lasche hat, um sie mit einer ISCG-Schraube zusaetzlich fest zu machen:


----------



## no_budgeT (11. Mai 2011)

Moin, 
ich habe letztens hier irgendwo gesehen, das jemand an seinem Helius die Pulverbeschichtung entfernt hatte.
Leider finde ich den Eintrag nicht mehr, drum meine Frage!
Wie mache ich das am besten?
Danke


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8286507#post8286507

Bessere Doku gibt es auf dem Planeten nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mousonmars (12. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mir eine Kettenführung für mein AM gönnen nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wegen des ISCG 03 Standards den Nicolai verbaut.

ISCG 03 = ISCG OLD aber Plan gefräst für Hammerschmidt ?

oder ist  ISCG 03 aufnahme identisch zu  ISCG 05 zumindest was das Lochbild betrifft.

Kann ich eine Kettenführung mit ISCG 05 verbauen oder passt das dann vom Lochbild nicht ?

Danke Tobi


----------



## bike-it-easy (12. Mai 2011)

Hi Tobi,

ISCG 05 ist vom Lochbild nicht identisch zu ISCG 03. Eine ISCG 05 passt dann nicht an die Aufnahme von deinem Helius.
ISCG 03 wird auch als ISCG OLD geführt, das stimmt. Nicolai fräst ihre Hammerschmidt Ready ISCG 03 deswegen komplett plan, um sich  anschließend das fricklige Ausgleichen mit den Spacerscheibchen zu schenken, welches nötig wäre, wenn die ISCG-Aufnahmen, wie üblich, etwas "zurückgesetzt" angebracht wären. Innenlager und ISCG-Aufnahmen müssen halt absolut planparallel vorliegen, damit die Hammerschmidt perfekt funzt. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## mousonmars (12. Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2011)

Passt der Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 HV Dämpfer Tune A Mod. 2010, also insbesondere der Tune zu meinem 06er Helius FR (150mm Federweg)??


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst tune B.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2011)

Danke und schade...


----------



## wildbiker (12. Mai 2011)

Welche maximale Dämpferlänge kann ich im Helius CC (Bj. 2006) verbauen?


----------



## acid-driver (12. Mai 2011)

200


----------



## wildbiker (12. Mai 2011)

Ah, danke. Bestätigt meine Vermutung.... Mal sehen ob ichn Schnäppchen machen kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (12. Mai 2011)

maximal mit 57 hub dann hast du 147 federweg.
derzeit hast du ja 200/55 mit ca. 144 fw.
bei 57 hub, kann aber der umwerfer an die kettenstrebe schlagen wenn die kette auf dem kleinen blatt liegt, durchfedern dürfte aber auf dem kleinen blatt selten vorkommen, also vor der action nicht das hochschalten vorne vergessen 
was hast du vor? ist der DT nicht mehr gut?
mfg


----------



## wildbiker (12. Mai 2011)

Och naja, durfte kürzlich mal was anderes testen...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand zufällig die Maße der Buchsen für den Einbau eines Fox DHX Air 5.0 in einem '07 Helius FR (ausgleichsbehälter oben, damit softbiker nicht an einen Dackel denken muss)?

Und was für eine 2fach Kettenführung ISCG03 könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke und viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## marco2 (13. Mai 2011)

Gamut Dual Guide.


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Mai 2011)

>



Kann mir einer von euch sagen was da für Reifen auf dem Ion sind ? 
Speziell hinten ?


----------



## Brickowski (15. Mai 2011)

Kann mir Jemand eine Empfehlung geben wohin man einen Monarch Plus zum Tuning schicken kann? Problem: Zugstufe (trotz abgedrehter Buchsen) zu langsam. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2011)

Sport Import!

http://www.sportimport.de/kontakt/index.html


----------



## Brickowski (15. Mai 2011)

Thx Rainer


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Mai 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Kann mir Jemand eine Empfehlung geben wohin man einen Monarch Plus zum Tuning schicken kann? Problem: Zugstufe (trotz abgedrehter Buchsen) zu langsam. Danke


 
www.flatout-suspensions.de


----------



## raschaa (16. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> www.flatout-suspensions.de



korrektur: www.flatout-suspension.de


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2011)

Geiles Gerät!


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Mai 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> korrektur: www.flatout-suspension.de


 
Und was mache ich mit dem blöden "S", daß ich jetzt wieder überhabe?? 


Danke


----------



## trailterror (17. Mai 2011)

@ 1.5 fahrer

Welche gabeln (schaftrohr) fahrt ihr?

Gibts eigentlich keine/wenige echte 1.5 gabeln mehr im 160-180 mm segment?


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

neu oder gebraucht?

gebraucht gibts unendlich viele totems und Lyriks in 1.5

wenn die in deinen rahmen passen, würd ich eine nehmen

sieht einfach geiler aus ;-)


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Mai 2011)

Würde eine 1 1/8 verbauen. Meiner Erfahrung nach halten die Lager durch die größere Dimensionierung einfach länger.
Vorteil der gebrauchten 1.5er ist sicher, daß sie Dir relativ hinterhergeschmissen werden, vor allem die Conehead.


----------



## frankweber (17. Mai 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> @ 1.5 fahrer
> 
> Welche gabeln (schaftrohr) fahrt ihr?
> 
> Gibts eigentlich keine/wenige echte 1.5 gabeln mehr im 160-180 mm segment?


 

Ich hätt ne totem coil, lyric two step oder auch ne totem  2 Step alle in 1.5 abzugeben, evtl noch eine 36 aus 09 auch in 1.5, haben alle ca 20.5 Gabelschaft, passend für Nicolai mit einem oder 2 Spacern je nach Vorbauhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (17. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> neu oder gebraucht?
> 
> gebraucht gibts unendlich viele totems und Lyriks in 1.5
> 
> ...




Hab eigentlich an aktuelle, also neue gedacht....es stimmt also schon, dass die gabelhersteller mittlerweile von 1 1/8 und 1.5 auf 1 1/8 und tapered umgestiegen sind??

Hab dein angebot registriert  danke schonmal


----------



## trailterror (17. Mai 2011)

Hintergrund meiner ausgangsfrage: Würde man bei nem
1.5 steuerrohr und ner 1 1/8 oder tapered gabel noch spacer verbauen, so hätte man doch automatisch die flaschenhals optik, oder?

...das wäre doch mit ner echten 1.5 gabel und spacern zu verhindern, gell?

Gibts denn tatsächtlich keine neuen (2011/2012) 36er/lyrics/bos....160mm 1.5 gabeln mehr? Ich wills irgendwie net wahr haben .....


----------



## Brainspiller (17. Mai 2011)

1.5 ist so gut wie tot.
1 1/8 und tapered sind gängig und werden es wohl noch lange bleiben.

Wegen der Flaschenhalsoptik würde ich mir keinen so großen Kopf machen.
Solange man da nicht anfängt 5cm spacern zu wollen geht es optisch noch.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Mai 2011)

Mag die tapered Steuerrohre nicht so besonders, aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Wie schon geschrieben, ich würde ein durchgehendes 1.5er nehmen, dann hast Du komplett die Wahl zwischen rein 1 1/8, 1.5 oder tapered.


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2011)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> 1.5 ist so gut wie tot.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Dank CCAS, und den daraus Resultierenden
Möglichkeiten der "freien Lenkwinkel Wahl" wird dieses Thema noch richtig abgehen.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibts denn tatsächtlich keine neuen (2011/2012) 36er/lyrics/bos....160mm 1.5 gabeln mehr? Ich wills irgendwie net wahr haben .....


Rock Shox hat nach wie vor die Domain, Lyrik und Totem mit 1.5 im Programm.


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn man bspw ne lyrik in 1.5 fahren will, muss man so den rahmen eigentlich mit dem maxle steckachsensystem bestellen oder bekommt man die lyric auch mit der N Steckachse kompatibel?

Danke


----------



## acid-driver (18. Mai 2011)

den rahmen musst du in erster linie mit 1.5 steuerrohr bestellen. 

das maxle vom rahmen bezieht sich auf den hinterbau (12x135). die gabel mit der N-steckachse kombinieren geht nicht (20X110)


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2011)

Oh man, klar mal wieder aufm schlauch gehockt

Also N steckachse für hinten, und gabel nach wahl (was steckachsenkompatibilität und N rahmen betrifft). 

Dank dir soweit 

Ach ja, gibts was zu beachten in sachen kompatibilität gabel/nabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Mai 2011)

Zum Aufnahmesystem der Gabel muss die Nabe schon passen, also 20mm, 15mm, 5mm usw.. Und wenn Du eine Gabel mit only Disc hast, wäre eine Nabe mit der Option auch nicht schlecht.
Von der Einbaubreite sind die VR-Naben imho alle Standard 110mm.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Von der Einbaubreite sind die VR-Naben imho alle Standard 110mm.


Steckachse 110mm
Schnellspanner 100mm






...


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Mai 2011)

Stimmt


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2011)

@all

Danke für die beiträge


----------



## Brainspiller (18. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Dank CCAS, und den daraus Resultierenden
> Möglichkeiten der "freien Lenkwinkel Wahl" wird dieses Thema noch richtig abgehen.



Da habe ich mich wohl etwas unklar ausgedrückt.

gemeint war:
durchgehende 1.5 Zoll Gabelschäfte wird es wohl immer weniger geben.
Steuerrohre in 1.5 Zoll dagegen werden so schnell nicht verschwinden.
Wegen der von dir genannten Flexibilität habe ich mir meinen Rahmen auch mit durchgehend 1.5 machen lassen.


----------



## e.x.y. (18. Mai 2011)

2 Fragen:

mit wie viel Nm muss eigentlich die Nicolai Steckachse 12 x 135mm  angezogen werden?

bringt eine Rock Shox Rear Maxle 12 x 135mm einen Vor- oder evt. einen Nachteil gegenüber der normalen 12 x 135mm Nicolai Steckachse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Drehmoment: http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf


----------



## e.x.y. (18. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Zum Thema Drehmoment: http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf



die kenne ich auch, nur unter welche größe fällt die steckachse? M12? (dafür gibts keine angabe)


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, sorry.
Aus der Sicht entweder bei Nicolai mal anfragen oder eben mit "Verstand" anziehen. Gehe davon aus, daß Du beim Radaus- und einbau auch keinen Drehmomentschlüssel hast... ?


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Mai 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> Nachteil gegenüber der normalen 12 x 135mm Nicolai Steckachse?



Man spart sich das Werkzeug.


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> mit wie viel Nm muss eigentlich die Nicolai Steckachse 12 x 135mm  angezogen werden?
> 
> bringt eine Rock Shox Rear Maxle 12 x 135mm einen Vor- oder evt. einen Nachteil gegenüber der normalen 12 x 135mm Nicolai Steckachse?



Zu 1. 

Zu 2. Spart in etwa 50g zur Maxle! Das Werkzeug das Du für die Nicolai Steckachse brauchst  findet sich an jedem Multitool, 6mm Innensechskantschlüssel (6er Inbus)


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Mai 2011)

Da gibt es von N imho auch keine definitive Angabe. Um die 20-25 Nm ist völlig ausreichend und im Notfall unterwegs auch wieder zu lösen.


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> 
> Zu 2. Spart in etwa 50g zur Maxle! Das Werkzeug das Du für die Nicolai Steckachse brauchst  findet sich an jedem Multitool, 6mm Innensechskantschlüssel (6er Inbus)



Die aktuelle Rear Maxle Lite wiegt ca. 62 g, die Nicolai Steckachse ca. 56 g. Die paar Extra-Gramm würde ich inzwischen für das Mehr an Lebensqualität in Kauf nehmen  Ob sie 49,90  wert ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## Eksduro (19. Mai 2011)

ändert sich etwas an der geo wenn man beim helius am das afr unterrohr nimmt oder hat das die gleichen maße und is einfach nur stabiler?

thx


----------



## c_w (19. Mai 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ändert sich etwas an der geo wenn man beim helius am das afr unterrohr nimmt oder hat das die gleichen maße und is einfach nur stabiler?
> 
> thx



Letzteres, Geo bleibt gleich.


----------



## Eksduro (19. Mai 2011)

dankööööööööööööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (19. Mai 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ändert sich etwas an der geo wenn man beim helius am das afr unterrohr nimmt oder hat das die gleichen maße und is einfach nur stabiler?
> 
> thx



Es ändert sich nichts an der Geo. Das AFR Unterrohr hat einfach nur eine höhere Wandstärke und ist stabiler, deshalb gibt es die Freigabe für 180mm Gabeln.

EDIT: zu langsam


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wandstärke



hab  hier  einen Nicolai RO20 Team liegen.... 
dachte erst, es sei kein NICOLAI bei der  Wandstärke


----------



## raschaa (19. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Und was mache ich mit dem blöden "S", daß ich jetzt wieder überhabe??
> 
> 
> Danke



im bikemarkt verkaufen... 

übrigens gibt es auch anglesets für 1 1/8"


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie juckt mich das jetzt schon ein bißchen, das im Bikemarkt einzustellen und gegen eine allgemeinnützige Spende zu verticken. Aber ich will hier nicht rummüllen 
Jetzt zurück zum Thema KFKA..


----------



## cspr (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
da grad bei CRC der Manitou Evolver ISX-6 2010 im Angebot ist, frag ich mich ob der in mein Heilus AM reinpasst?


----------



## Brainspiller (20. Mai 2011)

schon. musst halt die richtige länge kaufen.

Und nen neuen Einbausatz von nicolai. 

Manitou lief bis letztes jahr auf 12mm buchsen, die meisten anderen auf 12.7. Das passt also leider nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir auch einen Evolver isx-1 rausgelassen fÃ¼rs AC. Wie schon geschrieben, braucht halt ein neues einbaukit (30,- â¬).


----------



## cspr (20. Mai 2011)

Danke, gekauft ;D


----------



## stasi (21. Mai 2011)

bzgl evolver isx-6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (21. Mai 2011)

wasn mit nicolai treffen dieses jahr?


----------



## cspr (21. Mai 2011)

stasi schrieb:


> bzgl evolver isx-6



Danke, ich werd ihn mal anprobieren, wenn dann geht er halt wieder zurück. evtl. passt er mit der 216er Aufnahme jetzt besser.


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wasn mit nicolai treffen dieses jahr?



Püfftreffen?


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Mai 2011)

oder im bikepark hahnenklee?


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2011)

Wo auch immer ;-)


----------



## obim (23. Mai 2011)

Helius AM 2009: 170mm Gabel geht?
(hab mit der Suche nix gefunden - tschulligung!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (23. Mai 2011)

Yep.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Mai 2011)

hat jemand ein foto eines helius rahmens in schoko braun matt?


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Mai 2011)

Ein Helius ist es nicht und auch nicht matt, aber mit bißchen Fantasie


----------



## Diamondaine (25. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt über Suchfunktion nichts gefunden, aber ist das Helius AFR nicht mehr bestellbar? Im Ordergenerator wirds bei mir nicht mehr aufgeführt.


----------



## MaW:) (25. Mai 2011)

Das AFR soll es nicht mehr geben, kommt durch die Neuen Modelaufteilung oder auch was Immer Nicolai da anstellt.


----------



## Diamondaine (25. Mai 2011)

Na gut, dann wird's halt kein Nicolai... Das AFR wäre genau das Bike für mich gewesen... Das AM ist mir zu wenig, das ION ist mir zu schwer. Wenn da kein vernünftiger Ersatz kommt werd ich halt was anderes kaufen müssen.


----------



## acid-driver (25. Mai 2011)

auf wunsch sind ganz sicher alle irgendwie bekannten rahmen verfügbar. 
sogar das FR wird auf wunsch noch hergestellt...


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Mai 2011)

Nicht heulen sondern bestellen. Das AFR ist noch im production plan vermerkt und es gibt noch freie Plätze:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html

Und selbst danach sollte das AFR noch bestellbar sein. Ich persönlich würde aber erst das ION 18 abwarten. Die Geodaten die es hier neulich gab, hören sich vielversprechend an. Und da es als Ersatz für das AFR gedacht ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Gewicht steigt.


----------



## MaW:) (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte das auch irgend wo gelesen, aber auf der Nicolai seite ist es noch eingetragen http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=21&clang=0
Am besten mal Nicolai anschreiben!!


----------



## Diamondaine (25. Mai 2011)

Das ist interessant, dass sie die danach noch herstellen, so lange die noch in Produktion sind und nicht einzeln gemacht werden lassen die sich das wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit einem Aufpreis bezahlen.
Wenn man in den Ordergenerator geht sind dort schon 3 ION aufgefÃ¼hrt: ION 14, 18 und 20. Allerdings ist das ION 18 mit 2299â¬ dann doch etwas Ã¼ber dem alten preis fÃ¼rs AFR und allzu viel findet man ja noch nicht davon. Naja abwarten und Tee trinken.

edit: ja auf der Seite ist es noch, allerdings nicht im Ordergenerator und der is ja fÃ¼rs bestellen ausschlaggebend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (25. Mai 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das ION 18 mit 2299 dann doch etwas über dem alten preis fürs AFR und allzu viel findet man ja noch nicht davon. Naja abwarten und Tee trinken.


Hängt aber auch etwas davon ab, mit welchen Features das ION18 standardmässig kommt, für welche man beim AFR noch Aufpreis zahlen musste, da könnte sich der Preis etwas relativieren.


----------



## Diamondaine (25. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hängt aber auch etwas davon ab, mit welchen Features das ION18 standardmässig kommt, für welche man beim AFR noch Aufpreis zahlen musste, da könnte sich der Preis etwas relativieren.



Das ist richtig aber wenn da nicht unbedingt ein Dämpfer dabei ist, ist es der Aufpreis für ein Ersatz nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigt. Außerdem hat das bisherige ION ja auch so viel gekostet und es war auch kein Dämpfer dabei, soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## MaW:) (25. Mai 2011)

Was ich ja lustig finde das alle ION Rahmen 2299â¬ kosten
Das muss Nicolai mal begrÃ¼nden!!


----------



## Diamondaine (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, die Versionen werden ja für unterschiedliche Belastungen sein. Ich hab mal ein ION 18 konfiguriert und mir ist aufgefallen dass der ISCG '02 Hammerschmidt adapter jetzt 100 kostet, war der nicht beim AFR Aufpreisfrei?


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2011)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Was ich ja lustig finde das alle ION Rahmen 2299 kosten
> Das muss Nicolai mal begründen!!



Das ist bestimmt noch ein Fehler in deren Matrix


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Mai 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Ja, die Versionen werden ja für unterschiedliche Belastungen sein. Ich hab mal ein ION 18 konfiguriert und mir ist aufgefallen dass der ISCG '02 Hammerschmidt adapter jetzt 100 kostet, war der nicht beim AFR Aufpreisfrei?



Hammerschmidt ISCG kostet immer 100 egal bei welchem Rahmen. Beim AFR hast Du ein 73mm Innenlagergehäuse bekommen anstelle des 68mm.

Vince hat hier in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben das die Webseite und dieses Order Ding gerade umgebaut werden, also entspanne dich mal ein bisschen. 
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das wenn du jetzt ein FR bestellst das es das teurer wird wie vor 2 Jahren blos weils es nicht mehr im Regelprogramm ist.


----------



## Diamondaine (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, passt schon  Hab das jetzt auch gelesen, dass sie momentan am umbauen sind. Ich hoff nur dass das was auch immer jetzt als ersatz fürs AFR dienen soll nicht viel teurer wird, die 1900 die das Ding kostet waren schon viel Geld und wenn man ein festes Budget hat müsste man dann an anderen Teilen sparen.  
Ich hatte mal was konfiguriert und anscheinend war mir da nciht aufgefallen dass das Teil immer 100 kostet.

BTT:
Wenn man den Hammerschmidt ISCG '02 Adapter mitkauft und ein Hammerschmidt Komplettset (Kurbel, Innenlager und Trigger) irgendwo anders, braucht man dann noch weitere adapter oder irgendwas?


----------



## Eksduro (26. Mai 2011)

weiß jemand was ich fürn effektiven lenkwinkel beim helius AM habe wenn eine fox 160er talas mit cc angel set (neutrale stellung) verbaut ist?


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

Rein rechnerisch sollte der bei 67° liegen. 

66,5° mit 160mmm Gabel (545mm Einbaulänge) und 15mm Aufbauhöhe der unteren Lagerschale. Das Angleset baut unten 4mm auf, macht also -11mm was ca. -0,5° entspricht. Eventuell wäre da die neue untere EC49 Lagerschale eine gute Alternative, die baut 16mm hoch.


EDIT: habe vergessen zu berücksichtigen, dass bei Rahmen die ab Werk das Angleset verbaut haben, das Steuerrohr um 5mm verlängert ist, also fehlen nur 6mm zur normalen Angabe, was dann ca. 66,75° ergibt.

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (26. Mai 2011)

bei welchen Reifen und mit welcher Profilstärke bei welchen Felgen ?
Und mit welchem Luftdruck in den Reifen? 
Übertreibt Ihr da nicht ein wenig mit der Winkelfrage????

mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

Warum übertreiben? Ist doch völlig OK, dass man sich darüber Gedanken macht und erkundigt, bevor man einen teuren Rahmen mit teuren Steuersatz kauft? 0,5° Lenkwinkel ist schon deutlich erfahrbar. 

Die genannten Rahmenbedingungen sind ausserdem völlig egal, denn die bleiben gleich und in der Regel stellt man den Luftdruck nicht so ein, dass der Lenkwinkel passt, sondern der Grip und die Fahreigenschaften der Reifen stimmen


----------



## Eksduro (26. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch sollte der bei 67° liegen.
> 
> 66,5° mit 160mmm Gabel (545mm Einbaulänge) und 15mm Aufbauhöhe der unteren Lagerschale. Das Angleset baut unten 4mm auf, macht also -11mm was ca. -0,5° entspricht. Eventuell wäre da die neue untere EC49 Lagerschale eine gute Alternative, die baut 16mm hoch.
> 
> ...


 

dank dir....  

dann muss ich mich nochmal erkundigen was "ab werk" genau heisst...ich werde wohl über einen der "pemiumhändler" ordern der das dann zusammen werkelt


----------



## gulliver203 (27. Mai 2011)

Ist es normal dass die Beschichtung Oberseite Oberrohr bereits nach einigen Dutzend Kilometern (Putzen nur mit Wasserstrahl) ganz stumpf und matt ist? Einzige mechanische Belastung bisher nur durch die normale Reibung des jeansartigen Stoffes meiner (Army-)hose im Überstand?

Bike ist 2011 Helius AC in coalgrey.

danke!


----------



## softbiker (27. Mai 2011)

gulliver203 schrieb:


> Ist es normal dass die Beschichtung Oberseite Oberrohr bereits nach einigen Dutzend Kilometern (Putzen nur mit Wasserstrahl) ganz stumpf und matt ist? Einzige mechanische Belastung bisher nur durch die normale Reibung des jeansartigen Stoffes meiner (Army-)hose im Überstand?
> 
> Bike ist 2011 Helius AC in coalgrey.
> 
> danke!



Armor-All Tiefenpflege fürs Cockpit wirkt hier ware Wunder


----------



## Ge!st (28. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit einer Totem im Helius AM 2011 Rahmen mit Cane Creek Angle Set? Geht oder geht nicht? Fährt hier jemand die Kombination?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. Mai 2011)

Mit dem afr unterrohr müsste das möglich sein


----------



## Ge!st (28. Mai 2011)

Das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht, das könnte ich noch mit reinnehmen, denn ich habe noch eine Totem von 2010 und die würde ich gerne im AM einsetzen. Ich bin nun endlich in der heißen Phase, hat zwar etwas länger gedauert als erhofft, aber nun ist die Order für ein AM raus und nun müssen noch ein Paar Dateils geklärt werden. Da wollte ich einfach mal fragen, ob die Kombination jemand im Einsatz hat.


----------



## sap (28. Mai 2011)

Wie trailterror schon gesagt hat, mit AFR Unterrohr ist die 180mm Freigabe gegeben


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte mal vorsorglich ein Ersatz-Ausfallende für's Helius AM mit Maxle bestellen. 

Jemand ne Ahnung, welches da richtige ist? Gibt scheinbar 4 verschiedene (-1, -2, +1, +2).

Danke schon mal!


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Mai 2011)

Das ist vom Rahmen abhängig, mit dem Rado wird Sturz und Spur auf den Rahmen abgestimmt. Schau auf dein aktuelles RADO (dort ist die Zahl eingestanzt) oder auf Deiner Rechnung, dort ist normalerweise auch das richtig Rado vermerkt.


----------



## PiR4Te (31. Mai 2011)

hat eigentlich schonmal jemand gehört/gesehen, dass ein Nicolai-Rahmen gerissen ist? 

Nur interessehalber.

Gruss


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Mai 2011)

Gibt sicherlich Mosher, die kriegen alles kaputt.
Direkt habe ich aber noch nichts gesehen, weder als Bild noch mit eigenen Augen.

Oder meinst Du, um Nicolai Rahmen wird sich gerissen? Das stimmt, wenn man die zum Teil recht langen Wartezeiten bedenkt.


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schonmal jemand gehört/gesehen, dass ein Nicolai-Rahmen gerissen ist?
> 
> Nur interessehalber.
> 
> Gruss



Mein altes Helius ST (2003er) hab ich mal(2x) kaputt bekommen. Das ganze wurde aber von Nicolai zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit geregelt.


----------



## Kontragonist (31. Mai 2011)

Sag uns _wie_ duâs zerbrÃ¶selt hast, du Moscher â sonst traut sich hier keiner mehr sein RÃ¤ddl ranzunehmen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist vom Rahmen abhängig, mit dem Rado wird Sturz und Spur auf den Rahmen abgestimmt. Schau auf dein aktuelles RADO (dort ist die Zahl eingestanzt) oder auf Deiner Rechnung, dort ist normalerweise auch das richtig Rado vermerkt.



Danke, werde mal schauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (31. Mai 2011)

War vor Ewigkeiten mal dabei, wie ein Virus kaputt gegangen ist (an der Daempferaufnahme), wurde aber auch von Nicolai anstandslos repariert und verstaerkt


----------



## BOSTAD (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,
habe in Stromberg (Flowtrailpark) eine komische Sache an meinem AM Hinterbau festgestellt.
Mein Fat Albert ist so dicht an der Kettenstrebe (Bremsseite) gelaufen, dass er gelegentlich den Rahmen tangiert und "wund" geschubbert hat. Ich konnte den Reifen mit 2 Fingern an den Rahmen drücken. In dem Moment fährt der Kontragonist an mir vorbei und hat den die Lage des HR in dem Hufeisen aufmerksam gemacht, Rahmen ist beriets aufm Weg zu N. 
Wieviel platz habt ihr im Hufeisen? Bei mir siehts so aus:




War trotzdem noch ein cooler Tag, ich lobe mir da die Pufftreffen, man ist nie allein im Bikepark


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2011)

Mir ist damals bei diesem Rad die Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen! Das Oberrohr nebst Dämpferaufnahme wurde danach ersetzt und sah dann so aus.





Ein halbes Jahr später ist die Karre dann zwischen Steuerrohr und Unterrohr gerissen weil Nicolai da ein zu schwaches Oberrohr eingesetzt hatte.

By the way. Es gab dann einen Neuen Hauptrahmen auf Garantie, nur den neuen Hinterbau musste ich bezahlen was sich aber  technisch in Grenzen hielt.

Das ganze sah dann so aus.





Der Rahmen war dann aber auch nach 2 Monaten kaputt, welches aber auf einen Fahrfehler meinerseitz zurück zu führen war.

Das sah dann so aus


----------



## frankweber (31. Mai 2011)

Der Rahmen war dann aber auch nach 2 Monaten kaputt, welches aber auf einen Fahrfehler meinerseitz zurück zu führen war.

Das sah dann so aus 








[/quote]
Irgendwie sieht es aus wie ein Pferd, was vor dem Hinderniss verweigerthoffentlich is Dir da nix passiert.


----------



## stuk (31. Mai 2011)

@ bostad:

ich fahre auch FA im aircraft-AM (geile farbe). Meine FA´s  sitzen aber weiter (zentral)im "Hufeisen".

danke für die Info und gute/schnelle Besserung für Dein AM.
mfg


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin nur ein bisschen auf den Kopf gefallen


----------



## BOSTAD (31. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> @ bostad:
> 
> ich fahre auch FA im aircraft-AM (geile farbe). Meine FA´s  sitzen aber weiter (zentral)im "Hufeisen".
> 
> ...



hi Stuk,
Grau ist eben gut 
 danke dir erstmal für die Antwort, das ist doch voll komisch, habe ich zu lange Kettenstreben oder ein 24Zoll Rad? Kann doch nicht sein dass ich bei 2.4er Reifen kaum Platz habe, die Reifen treffen  an ihrer breitesten Stelle die schmalste Stelle zwischen den Streben. Grob geschätzt  waren es rechts 1cm und links etwa 3-5mm. 

Ich habe kein Bock auf 2.2 er Reifen


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Mai 2011)

Ich erwarte, daß sich nie wieder jemand über meine Sättel aufregt. Es geht noch schlimmer


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2011)

nix gegen meine Sättel bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (31. Mai 2011)

fährt jemand ein nicolai in dem braun-grau aus dem ordergenerator?
oder ist das nato oliv?
welche farbe hat das lambda in der stocklist?

mfg


----------



## BOSTAD (31. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr ein ION in Nato Oliv, siehe Album!


----------



## stuk (31. Mai 2011)

@bostad
so war grade nochmal nachschauen. habe die 2.4 ja auch erst ca. 3 Wochen drauf, vorher 2.25. Bei meiner 2010/2011er Schwinge liegt der Reifen ca. 1 cm weiter Richtung Sattelrohr und ist genau mittig (habe aber auch Glück mit " RADO 0").

Ist dein Rado vielleicht krumm oder was mit der Achse nicht ok?
mfg


----------



## BOSTAD (31. Mai 2011)

Hi Stuk,

danke fürs nachschauen!  Bzgl Rado:
Ich hatte das auch mal hier gepostet aber eine Antwort kam nicht. Selbst Nicolai hat mir da nicht genaue Aussagen machen können.
Eine -1 eingestanzt und ein +1 drüber gekratzt. Was gilt, da bin ich überfragt!?

Achse habe ich mal auf dem Tisch hin und her gerollt und war gerade.
Bin mal gespannt was mir Nicolai sagt.

 Vielen Dank soweit


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Juni 2011)

Dass der Reifen an der linken Seite nÃ¤her an der Strebe liegt, spricht fÃ¼r ein zu kurzes Rado, aber selbst mit dem richtigen wÃ¼rde der Reifen doch nicht weiter in den Yoke wandern â da fehlen 1, 2 cm, oder? Ich bin gespannt auf die AuflÃ¶sung dieses RÃ¤tsels


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Juni 2011)

Das Rado bestimmt doch nur die Höhe der Achsaufnahmen, hat also mit der Lage des Reifens im Hufeisen eher wenig zu tun. 

Die Position des Rados (die kann ja vor dem Bohren nach vorne und hinten verschoben werden) könnte eher die Ursache sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (1. Juni 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Dass der Reifen an der linken Seite näher an der Strebe liegt, spricht für ein zu kurzes Rado, aber selbst mit dem richtigen würde der Reifen doch nicht weiter in den Yoke wandern  da fehlen 1, 2 cm, oder? Ich bin gespannt auf die Auflösung dieses Rätsels


Bring mal nächste Woche deine Cam mit dann starten wir ein kleines Videoprojekt


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Juni 2011)

Isch packâse in un komm uffâm digge HoggÃ¤r no Hesse


----------



## IceQ- (2. Juni 2011)

Habe da auch mal ne Frage:
Da ich bei meinem AC den Federweg am Heck senken möchte.
Momentan habe ich den B-Hebel im obersten Loch.
Das ergibt bei mir dann wohl 141mm Federweg.

Wenn ich das PDF von Nicolai korrekt anschaue, kann ich mit dem dritten Loch 119mm und mit dem vierten sogar 111mm Federweg "erreichen". Das AC ist nur bis 120mm Federweg (vorne only?) freigegeben? Wie kommt es zu den 111mm am Heck. Ist offiziell erlaubt auf 111mm Federweg hinten zufahren?Was ist denn vorne das offizielle Minimum?
Ich tendiere vorne zu 120mm... was würde denn dazu hinten passen?(140mm ist zu wenig sportlich für mich) Ich denke 119mm wäre wohl ideal?

Ist irgendetwas zu beachten, wenn ich das Loch wechsel? Also Von der Einbautechnischen Seite.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juni 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Habe da auch mal ne Frage:
> Da ich bei meinem AC den Federweg am Heck senken möchte.
> Momentan habe ich den B-Hebel im obersten Loch.
> Das ergibt bei mir dann wohl 141mm Federweg.
> ...



Warum?
Das Ding geht geil mit 140. Mach ne dazu passende Gabel rein und freu dich drüber!

(Ich weiss nicht wie das bei den aktuellen ist, bei meinem alten Helius FR kann ich durch die Verschiedenen Dämpferpositionen Federwege von 110 bis 150 realisieren. Ansonsten gibts da nicht viel zu beachten, wenn beim grössten Federweg keine Kollisionen auftauchen wirds auch sonst funktionieren. Durch das andere Übersetzungsverhältnis wird die Feder halt gefühlt härter.)


----------



## frankweber (4. Juni 2011)

kleine Frage:

nicht nicolaispezifisch, aber sicher ist im technisch interessierten forum hier mit genug kompetenz zu rechnen 

Ich hab mir so eine reverb ans bike gebaut, mir missfällt jedoch die zugfarbe,
gibt es irgendwelche bedenken, diese niederdruckleitung gegen jagwire highflow in wunschfarbe zu tauschen ?

Gruß und danke für Antworten

Frank


----------



## Ge!st (4. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Leitung einwandfrei auf die Anschlüsse passt, also den gleichen Innendurchmesser hat, dann nein. Wenn ein Bauteil die Spezifikation im Positiven übertrifft, dann gibt es nur selten ein Problem, im umgedrehten Fall wäre das natürlich nicht gut.

Da die hydraulische Ansteurung der Höhenverstellung der Reverb jetzt keine so großen Ansprüche stellt und im schlimmsten Fall sich nur der Sattel absenkt, kannst du es, selbst wenn die Leitung nicht perfekt passen sollte, trotzdem versuchen, viel passieren kann nicht.


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Juni 2011)

Welches Fett nimmt man am besten für die Gleitlager am N Rahmen?

Ist Kugellagerfett (Lithiumverseift - was immer das heisst) geeignet oder lässt dieses eventuell die Kunststofflager aufquellen oder weich werden? Besser Shimano Montagepaste?

Gruss


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juni 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Dass der Reifen an der linken Seite näher an der Strebe liegt, spricht für ein zu kurzes Rado, aber selbst mit dem richtigen würde der Reifen doch nicht weiter in den Yoke wandern  da fehlen 1, 2 cm, oder? Ich bin gespannt auf die Auflösung dieses Rätsels


Eine wirkliche Auflösung dieses Rätsels wird es nicht geben, denn ich bekomme einfach neue Schwingen , aber offensichtlich hat da wirklich etwas nicht gestimmt. Das Problem war wohl die erste Schwinge am AM mit diesen komischen Aussparungen. Mache mir gleich noch neue Lager rein und schwupps habe ich ein fast neues AM


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Juni 2011)

Ich tippe drauf, dass du jetzt eine Schwinge in der korrekten "KÃ¼rze" bekommst â dann wird der Bock auch etwas wendiger


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juni 2011)

Ich suche das alte Gates Team Replica Jersey aus dem 09er Katalog in Large. Also das Schwarz/Rot/Graue.
Würde sich jemand davon trenne weil er rausgewachsen ist oder nicht mehr reinpasst oder ...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2011)

Habsch leider net da


----------



## stuk (8. Juni 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Eine wirkliche Auflösung dieses Rätsels wird es nicht geben, denn ich bekomme einfach neue Schwingen , aber offensichtlich hat da wirklich etwas nicht gestimmt. Das Problem war wohl die erste Schwinge am AM mit diesen komischen Aussparungen. Mache mir gleich noch neue Lager rein und schwupps habe ich ein fast neues AM



klasse


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Juni 2011)

Moin, hat jemand vielleicht einen Reset Gabelkonus in 1 1/8 Zoll rumliegen für den HDAL2.

Oder geht die Bestellung bei Reset recht zügig.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juni 2011)

Hast den neuen Konus normalerweise innerhalb von 4-5 Tagen.
Eventl. 1-2 Tage nach Geldausgang nachhaken, ob der Betrag schon eingetroffen ist.


----------



## Bas-t (16. Juni 2011)

Hi,..
Kurze Frage, hat schonmal jemand sein Innenlagergehäuse bei N auffräsen und eine Buchse einpressen lassen??


Wenn ja, wieviel Geld muss ich einplanen??sicher hapig das ganze

Gruß und danke schonmal Basti,...


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Juni 2011)

Ich habe nur mal angefragt das Trettlager Gehäuse austauschen zu lassen, von 68mm auf 73mm mit HS ISCG bei einem alten Virus.
Wären ca. 350 gewesen und da kann man nix sagen weil neu Pulvern inkl.


----------



## Ge!st (16. Juni 2011)

Warum willst du überhaut ein Press-Fit Innenlager einbauen? Das integrierte Innenlager bei Press-Fit mag zwar den einen oder anderen Vorteil aufweisen, aber das wird z.B. durch mehr Aufwand bei der Wartung erkauft. Meine persönliche Meinung: Press-Fit ist etwas, was die Bikewelt nicht braucht.


----------



## Bas-t (16. Juni 2011)

@Kunstflieger:
350 für neues Gehäuse plus neue aufnahme und Pulvern is ja voll supi;-)

Ist das den ohne weiteres Möglich?

@Geist:
warum das ganze?weil mein Gewinde hinüber ist und sich nicht in stand setzen lässt;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Juni 2011)

Eventuell wäre ein italienische Gewinde eine Möglichkeit. Das ist etwas größer vom Durchmesser und htII Lager gibt es dafür auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (16. Juni 2011)

Raceface Isis Lager;-)aber thx


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Juni 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> warum das ganze?weil mein Gewinde hinüber ist und sich nicht in stand setzen lässt;-)



Schonmal bei Reset-Racing.de probiert:

Zitat Homepage:

"1. HILFE Ihr Innenlagergewinde ist defekt? Das ist ärgerlich, aber kein Grund den Rahmen abzuschreiben. Wir führen fachgerechte Innenlagergewinde-Reparaturen an Aluminium- und Carbon-Rahmen aus. Die defekten Innenlagergewinde werden durch hochfeste Gewinde- Einsätze aus Aluminium 7075 ersetzt. Das spezielle, von uns entwickelte Reparaturverfahren wird in unserer Fachwerkstatt ausgeführt. Bitte setzen Sie sich mit unserem Service-Team in Verbindung, wir beraten Sie gern."

Steht auf der Innenlager-Seite. 

Grüße Timmi


----------



## Bas-t (16. Juni 2011)

Klingt gut, danke schonmal!kannte nur die reset Lager die eingeklebt werden...Thx


----------



## Bas-t (17. Juni 2011)

Hast du zufällig nen link dazu?
Ich finde dazu nichts auf reset-racing..

Danke schonmal


----------



## sap (17. Juni 2011)

http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm


----------



## Bas-t (17. Juni 2011)

also entweder ich bin blind oder ich finde da nichts was Gewindeeinsätze angeht,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (17. Juni 2011)

Innenlager -> Zubehör und ersatzteile -> Erste Hilfe


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juni 2011)

auf welcher ebene spielen shimano hg 80 teile? xt?


----------



## 122kg (19. Juni 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> auf welcher ebene spielen shimano hg 80 teile? xt?


 
Baumarktebene.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2011)

Lx/slx


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juni 2011)

haja. das reicht als kassette für den bikepark-lrs. thanks.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2011)

Dann nimm doch gleich die 11-28 Version, wiegt mit Aluabschlussring nur 222g


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juni 2011)

hatte ich auch vor!


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juni 2011)

fürs touren vielleicht auch eine... 12-27 ist suboptimal. dazu dann noch ein 20er blatt.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2011)

Die 11-28 habe ich auf dem AC. Kommt bei gelegenheit auch noch ein 20er Blatt drauf, bisher geht es aber auch ohne ganz gut.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juni 2011)

oder kann ich bei einem x.0 short cage und 36-22 auch mit 11-32 fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juni 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> oder kann ich bei einem x.0 short cage und 36-22 auch mit 11-32 fahren?



Klar. Kann halt sein dass dann die Kette bei klein-klein durchhängt. Aber wenn man nicht vollkommen unkontrolliert rumschaltet dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2011)

Bei klein/klein wird sie sicherlich durchhängen, selbst mit midcage und 11-32 hinten / 22-32 vorne, hängt die Kette bei den 3 kleinsten Ritzeln, wenn die Kette so abgelängt ist, das bei groß/groß und voll eingefederten Hinterbau noch minimal Spiel ist.


----------



## Ge!st (20. Juni 2011)

Da ich nicht weiß, wo ich es sonst posten soll und da dies vielleicht ja auch für den eine oder anderen hier von Interesse ist, ein Link zu einem wirklich guten Service Guide zum Roco Air TST R / Worldcup.

Der komplette Service ist bei dem Dämpfer wirklich kein Hexenwerk, es braucht kein exotisches Werkzeug, nur das passende Öl und ein bisschen handwerkliches Geschick (wer schon mal einen Gabel-Service oder einen Luftkammer-Service eines Air-Dämpfers gemacht hat, sollte nach der Anleitung auch den Service des Roco Air TST R hinbekommen!).


----------



## der-gute (20. Juni 2011)

Welches Innenlager kann ich mit meiner Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel nutzen?

Muss ich da den RF Müll nehmen oder kann ich auch ein XTR Innenlager nehmen?

(reset und ck sind echt nett, aber das XTR Innenlager kostet nur 1/5 der anderen und hält...)


----------



## raschaa (21. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiß, wo ich es sonst posten soll und da dies vielleicht ja auch für den eine oder anderen hier von Interesse ist, ein Link zu einem wirklich guten Service Guide zum Roco Air TST R / Worldcup.
> 
> Der komplette Service ist bei dem Dämpfer wirklich kein Hexenwerk, es braucht kein exotisches Werkzeug, nur das passende Öl und ein bisschen handwerkliches Geschick (wer schon mal einen Gabel-Service oder einen Luftkammer-Service eines Air-Dämpfers gemacht hat, sollte nach der Anleitung auch den Service des Roco Air TST R hinbekommen!).



jo, ist definitiv kein hexenwerk, derjenige der das dokumentiert hat, hat zum aller ersten mal ein dämpfer selber "geöffnet". ist ihm beim ersten anlauf direkt gelungen! schön wenn es jemandem weiterhilft!


----------



## WODAN (21. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Welches Innenlager kann ich mit meiner Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel nutzen?
> 
> Muss ich da den RF Müll nehmen oder kann ich auch ein XTR Innenlager nehmen?
> 
> (reset und ck sind echt nett, aber das XTR Innenlager kostet nur 1/5 der anderen und hält...)



Wieso tauschst Du nicht einfach nur die Industielager? Gibt es meistens im 10er Pack in der Bucht


----------



## Ge!st (21. Juni 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> jo, ist definitiv kein hexenwerk, derjenige der das dokumentiert hat, hat zum aller ersten mal ein dämpfer selber "geöffnet". ist ihm beim ersten anlauf direkt gelungen! schön wenn es jemandem weiterhilft!


Interessant, was hat derjenige den beim Service falsch gemacht? Ich gehe davon aus, dass du wegen deiner Kritik am vorgehen im Guide schon zumindest einen Roco Air TST R oder Worldcup einem Service unterzogen hast und weißt, wovon du sprichst!


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wieso tauschst Du nicht einfach nur die Industielager? Gibt es meistens im 10er Pack in der Bucht



wie bekomm ich die raus?

wobei mir ein schwarzes Lager schon zusagen würde - ich hab ne rote RF Atlas FR und die wird mit einem goldenen Lager geliefert...
dazu kostet ein XTR Innenlager nur 21 Euro...


----------



## raschaa (21. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Interessant, was hat derjenige den beim Service falsch gemacht? Ich gehe davon aus, dass du wegen deiner Kritik am vorgehen im Guide schon zumindest einen Roco Air TST R oder Worldcup einem Service unterzogen hast und weißt, wovon du sprichst!



 habe ich kritik geübt??? ist mir nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2011)

Also meines Wissens sind RF und Shimano HT2 Lager kompatibel. Hab es zwar noch nicht selbst getestet, aber auch im Forum wird das in zahlreichen Threads bestätigt.


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2011)

dann bestell ich mir doch gleich mal einen Sack voll XTR-Innenlager - zum Preis eines CK oder Reset ;-)


----------



## Schwede (21. Juni 2011)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem AC und 120 mm Federweg. Ich möchte gerne meine alten Komponenten in einen AC Rahmen einbauen. Gibt es irgendwelche Besonderheiten bzgl. Geometrie/ Fahrverhalten, die man beachten sollte. 

Ich würde lieber einen AC rahmen kaufen und später evtl. auf 140 mm aufrüsten, als einen CC Rahmen, bei dem ja 120 mm das Ende der Fahnenstange bedeutet.
Danke!


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juni 2011)

die rf-lager sind kompatibel zur xtr. bin selber die atlas am mit xtr lager gefahren. ist der selbe standard.


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2011)

super - danke ;-)


----------



## WODAN (21. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie bekomm ich die raus?
> 
> wobei mir ein schwarzes Lager schon zusagen würde - ich hab ne rote RF Atlas FR und die wird mit einem goldenen Lager geliefert...
> dazu kostet ein XTR Innenlager nur 21 Euro...



Mit roher Gewalt 

Dachte Dein RF Lager sei verschlissen, daher die Idee mit dem Lagertausch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2011)

ja, das ist es auch - ich meine verschlissen!


----------



## connerthesaint (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe mal eine Frage bzgl. der Preisgestaltung bei Nicolai: 
Sind die Preise im Ordergenerator die 1zu1 Preise die man bei einem Händler zahlt? Ich meine ich sehe es ein und verstehe es auch für Made in Germany zu zahlen. Das will ich ja auch von meiner Seite aus aber 2300Euro plus eventuelle Extras für zb. das ION 14 finde ich echt nen Haufen Geld. Soweit ich mich erinnere ist da noch nicht mal der Dämpfer mit drin. 
Ich will keine Diskussion lostreten und ich will auch nicht sagen Nicolai sei überteuert etc. ich möchte nur gerne eine Info ob man bei einem Händler eventuell noch Spielraum hat. 

Vielen Dank für eine Info! 

P.S: Ja mir ist der Lagerverkauf bekannt aber wenn Nicolai dann auch nach meinen Wünschen (und ja das kostet Geld aber wirklich so viel ? )


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Juni 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Sind die Preise im Ordergenerator die 1zu1 Preise die man bei einem Händler zahlt? ()



Die Preise im Order Generator müssen nicht immer unbedingt genau stimmen. Man gibt ja auch mit einer OG-Bestellung nur eine Angebotsanfrage ab und bekommt dann was geschickt, wo der richtige Preis drauf steht 

Aber billig wirds wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht  handgemachte, sondergewünschte Qualität hat eben ihren Preis


----------



## marco2 (22. Juni 2011)

Je nach Händler hat es Spielraum! Einfach mal anfragen, wenn du eine genaue Konfi hast.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2011)

Etwas Spielraum nach unten gibt es immer.


----------



## sap (22. Juni 2011)

Moin, im Techsheet zum 2009er Helius FR steht ein Lenkwinkel von 67.5° bei Gabeleinbauhöhe 540mm. Was kann ich da an Lenkwinkel ca. abziehen, wenn ich 565mm verbaut habe?


----------



## Brainspiller (22. Juni 2011)

Faustregel:
2cm höher, 1° flacher.


----------



## sap (22. Juni 2011)

Danke! 66,5° klingt doch nice


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juni 2011)

wenn du einen hochbauenden steuersatz wie einen reset hast isses sogar nochn mü flacher...


----------



## sap (22. Juni 2011)

Ein Reset ist drin, ja 
Mir geht es ja nicht um jeden Milimeter, aber ich war damit nun das erste mal im Bikepark, aber kann selbst mangels Erfahrung nicht so recht einschätzen, ob ich auf lange Sicht einen richtigen DH-Rahmen will. Ja, ich bin da sehr konsumgeil, habe das FR erst 4 Monate und denke schon an sowas, aber es gibt eben eine Menge geiler Rahmen und ich muss mich da erstmal rantasten, wie wo was anders wäre, wenn es flacher, anderer Sitzwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe usw usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juni 2011)

hihi geht mir genauso. ich finde meinen lenkwinkel im fr mit der lyrik im bikepark auch recht steil. beim endurogebrauch hingegen schon fast bissel zu flach bei anstiegen. auf lange sicht brauch ich ne parkschleuder und ein trailbike. also fr weg und ein lambda oder ein m-pire und ein superleicht ac. aber die kohle, die kohle... meine frau tötet mich schon für eine kassette


----------



## US. (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,

die Dämpferaufnahme lässt ja auch noch Spielraum zu.
Wenn man akzeptiert, daß bei Maximaleinfederung das Rad am Sitzrohr schleift, bekommt man die Kiste schon recht flach.
In Verbindung mit einem flach bauenden Reifen wie dem 2,5"er Minion gehnt noch etwas mehr.

Ich bin bei meinem 07er Helius FR bei 66° Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe von + 23mm. Ich finde das ist schon ok.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sap (22. Juni 2011)

Also meins wird nun erstmal so weitergefahren. Ein richtiger DH-Rahmen mit 64-65° würde sich vermutlich schon nochmal anders anfühlen, aber bisher hat es sich im Park nicht schlecht angefühlt. Bergauf hingegen ist es ohne Absenkung übel, die ist gerade abgeschraubt. Kommt aber wieder eine dran, dann komme ich mit meiner Lord-Helmchen-tuned-Durolux auf 140mm, ist zwar keine Bergziege, aber das bin ich auch nicht. Für normale Uphills passt das für mich!
Wenn mal irgendwann ein DH ins Spiel kommt, wohl etwas Richtung Ion, Knolly Podium oder V-Tach oder Alutech, Zukunftsmusik, mal sehen


----------



## Bas-t (23. Juni 2011)

muss us. zustimmen, dämpferaufnahme nach vorne verschieben evt sogar soweit dass der max federweg verloren geht und hinten auch ein loch runter muss,... so ist der Lenkwinkel schon DH-ähnlich,.. mE perfekte Mische zwichen Highspeed und Kurve!!


----------



## sap (23. Juni 2011)

Bei Dämpferaufnahme nach vorne schieben komme ich noch mit, das mit der Sitzrohrkollision will ich aber eher nicht riskieren und hinten etwas nach unten hängen geht bei mir nicht (abgesehen von der 50mm-Einhängung und 57mm-Einhängung). Welches BJ hast du Bas-t?


----------



## Bas-t (23. Juni 2011)

2008,.. und wenn ich hinten den dämpfer im umlenkhebel weiter unten einsetze gebe ich FW ab,..aber wenn ich dafür nen pornolicious Lenkwinkel bekomme dann ist mir dr FW latte,... da dir der Lenkwinkel mehr bringt mE,..


----------



## sap (23. Juni 2011)

Ich habe halt nur 2 Einhängemöglichkeiten am Umlenkhebel...daher war ich irritiert


----------



## Bas-t (23. Juni 2011)

ich habe 4,.. weiss nich wie dein ULH aussieht und wofür die einzelnen Bohrungen gedacht sind,.. aber versuchs doch mal ....


----------



## sap (23. Juni 2011)

die obere bei mir ist für 50mm Dämpfer, die untere für 57mm Dämpfer..habe es ja schon unten drin, oben gibts bereits Kollision


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (23. Juni 2011)

uncool,..


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juni 2011)

in der tat.

so wie es ist ists die beste mischung aus bergab und touren.


----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2011)

hello,

ist egtl schon was durchgesickert ob es das conehead sr ab 2012 mit eingefrästem N geben wird?

konnte man dies eigtl bisher so bestellen (auch gegen aufpreis)?

danke


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Juni 2011)

kann man die syntace lenker mit einem thomson vorbau fahren? war da nicht mal was mit der klemmung?


----------



## frankweber (26. Juni 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kann man die syntace lenker mit einem thomson vorbau fahren? war da nicht mal was mit der klemmung?


 

Bei mir hat das funktioniert in der vergangenheit, schwieriger wird es bei anderen Teilen wie reverbbedienteil oder manche bremshebelschelle, die echt nicht sauber klemmen und Schäden mit sich bringen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## chridsche (27. Juni 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kann man die syntace lenker mit einem thomson vorbau fahren? war da nicht mal was mit der klemmung?



Wenn Du nicht grad einen VRO-Lenker reinbasteln willst kein Problem...Die andere Richtung, also Syntace-Vorbau und "Fremdlenker" wird von Syntace wohl nicht so gern gesehen, es sei denn sie sind eindeutig für eine 4Schraubenklemmung ausgelegt. Fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr den Superforce mit RF Atlas, dat gait!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2011)

moinsen fast-nachbar. 

das klingt ja gut. sollte kein vro-lenker werden. muss mein helius erleichtern auf sub 16. bin jetzt bei 16,2 und da geht noch bissel was. es könnten auch sub 15,5 drin sein. wohl gemerkt: mit stahlfederfahrwerk, hope v2 und parktauglich.


----------



## wildbiker (28. Juni 2011)

Mein Kupplungsträger bzw. dessen Haltearme haben meine schönen schwarzen Decals zerwurschtelt. Also brauch ich nun mal Neue. Rad fährt auch ohne/kaputte Decals, aber es sieht so, ******* aus. Dachte an goldene draufzukleben. Nun hab ich aber 2 Goldfarben zur Auswahl und weiß nicht welches Gold dem HOPE-gold am nächsten kommt bzw. besser aussieht:

Decals wollt ich hier holen (brauch noch andere Teile)

Gold
Gold-metallic


----------



## sap (29. Juni 2011)

hm, mal blöd gefragt: kann es sein, dass meine ausfallenden sowohl für 5mm schnellspanner als auch für 9mm schnellspanner passen? habe mir einen LRS günstig geholt, da ich davon eigentlich nur die felge will. beim "neuen" sind nubuk naben drin, hinten eben 9mm schnellspanner anstatt den 5mm, die ich an der hügi nabe habe. die soll zwar auch wieder rein, aber kurzfristig wäre mir mit der nubuk auch geholfen, die hügis brauchen erst einen lagerwechsel und ich muss sie noch zum freund schicken, zwecks umspeichen..


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juni 2011)

Das passt. Die normalen Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner sind für 135x10mm. Entscheiden ist der Durchmesser der Achse, nicht der Schnellspanner. Und da hat die Hügi ganz bestimmt auch 10mm.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juni 2011)

die krassen knowledge-skills des herrn dreamdeep in action.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
brauche ich für die Demontage von einem Reset-Gabelkonus das Spezialwerkzeug von Reset?

Danke.


----------



## Ge!st (29. Juni 2011)

Einen Gabelkonus löse ich mit einem länglichen runden Stück Alu und einem Hammer (ich nutze dafür ein Kunststoffhammer, der mit Sand gefüllt ist) und schlage vorsichtig immer abwechselnd auf die vorstehenden Seiten des Gabelkonus. So habe ich noch jeden Konus vom Gabelrohr herunterbekommen, ohne dabei den Konus oder das Gabelrohr zu beschädigen. Sollte auf die Art genauso auch bei einem Gabelkonus von Reset funktionieren.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juni 2011)

oder du nimmst diesen ring von reset. siehe website.


----------



## sap (29. Juni 2011)

danke dreamdeep


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juni 2011)

passt das 32t kettenblatt der xt 770 auf die xtr 970?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertrueger (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
welche Federhärte brauche ich für 30% SAG bei 216mm Dämpfer und 70 Kg nackig in einem Helius AM mit 170mm Einstellung (oberstes Loch)?

MfG 
Bert


----------



## lakekeman (30. Juni 2011)

350 lbs/inch


----------



## bertrueger (30. Juni 2011)

Danke für die rasche Antwort!

MfG 
Bert


----------



## Radelberger (30. Juni 2011)

Liebe Forengemeinde,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem oben genannten Bike-Shop?
Ich würde dort gerne ein Schaltwerk bestellen, nur wegen den spärlichen Kontaktinformationen bin ich etwas skeptisch.

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2011)

Die Fragen und Antworten hier sind Nicolai spezifisch


----------



## Radelberger (30. Juni 2011)

Oh, mein Fehler 
Aber vll sind da ja zufällig gerade ein paar Nicolai Fahrer die den Shop kennen.^^
Ansonsten sry for spam.

Grüße


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juni 2011)

Vlt. nicht der optimale Ort, aber ich fÃ¼hl mich hier am besten aufgehoben:

Maxxis ADvantage 60aMP Single Ply Faltreifen (750 g - Gewichtsangabe zuverlÃ¤ssiger als bei Conti?) auf ZTR Flow mit a bisserl Milch â gute Idee oder doof? Ich wÃ¼rd mein AFR gern in Richtung 16 Kg drÃ¼cken â¦


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juni 2011)

Maxxis Reifen bestelle ich mir immer ausgewogene bei www.silberfische.net, zwar etwas teurer wie andere Shops, dafür stimmt dann aber auch das Gewicht.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Maxxis Reifen bestelle ich mir immer ausgewogene bei www.silberfische.net, zwar etwas teurer wie andere Shops, dafür stimmt dann aber auch das Gewicht.



Oh, cool! Leider doch eher schwerer, aber den Shop merk ich mir  Irgendwer Tubeless-Erfahrung mit dem ADvantage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (1. Juli 2011)

Hi my Dealer,

 ich habe seit einer woche den Minion Front als Faltreifen Tubeless am Forderrad montiert, bis jetzt ist alles bestens, geht sogar mit 1,5bar. Laut Felix lightwolf gehen die Faltreifen mit Milch alle Tubeless.

Weiß jemand wo ich neue Igus- und Passscheiben beziehen kann, außer von Nicloai direkt?

Gruss


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Juli 2011)

hat jemand von euch noch einen 32t bashguard rumliegen?


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Juli 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Laut Felix lightwolf gehen die Faltreifen mit Milch alle Tubeless.


 
Das wollt ich hören, danke


----------



## pfalz (2. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ist mittlerweile jemand mal einen Manitou Evolver Luftdämpfer im FR gefahren? Eigentlich Stahlfeder-Fan, aber bei CRC gibts gerade 2010er Evolver für schmales Geld, und ein bissl Gewichtstuning könnt nich schaden...


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2011)

fahr am Argon vorne 38z und hinten zur Zeit noch 11-32, kommt aber 11-34 oder 11-36 (10fach)
was für ein Schaltwerk kann das?
auch ein short cage?


----------



## OldSchool (2. Juli 2011)

Hast du vorne nur ein Kettenblatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (2. Juli 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist mittlerweile jemand mal einen Manitou Evolver Luftdämpfer im FR gefahren? Eigentlich Stahlfeder-Fan, aber bei CRC gibts gerade 2010er Evolver für schmales Geld, und ein bissl Gewichtstuning könnt nich schaden...



Hat der schon die 1/2 Inch Buchsen? Sonst braucht du noch ein neues Einbauset.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hast du vorne nur ein Kettenblatt?



Ja


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2011)

ne weitere Frage:

kann man das neue XTR 10fach Schaltwerk mit 9 fach Shiftern und 9fach Kassette fahren?

Hintergrund:
Ich möchte mittelfristig auf 10fach 38/11-36 Umrüsten
das kostet aber ne Menge Kohle (wenn man XTR möchte)
mein Schaltwerk hat seit 1,5 Jahren nen Riss im Karbonkäfig.
daher würde ich vielleicht zuerst das Schaltwerk wechseln
und das erstmal als 9fach weiter fahren
wenn das geht????

das hier möchte ich:







ich möchte die stärkere Feder für weniger Kettenschlagen und am 1fach Blatt weniger Kettenfaller


----------



## OldSchool (2. Juli 2011)

Mit einem Kettenblatt geht short cage.


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ne weitere Frage:
> 
> kann man das neue XTR 10fach Schaltwerk mit 9 fach Shiftern und 9fach Kassette fahren?
> 
> ...



Geht nicht. 
Um es uns einfacher zu machen hat Shimano das Übersetzungsverhältnis von Shifter zu Schaltwerk bei 10 Fach geändert.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Geht nicht.
> Um es uns einfacher zu machen hat Shimano das Übersetzungsverhältnis von Shifter zu Schaltwerk bei 10 Fach geändert.



wurde dann seitens shimano an shifter und schaltwerk modifiziert?

wo genau wurde die übersetzung verändert?


----------



## OldSchool (2. Juli 2011)

Danke, habs geändert.


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ne weitere Frage:
> 
> kann man das neue XTR 10fach Schaltwerk mit 9 fach Shiftern und 9fach Kassette fahren?





welch Frage.

Das Gedöhns hat eine Komplett andere Übersetzung


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2011)

bin ich Ingeniör?

für mich schiebt das paralelogramm des schaltwerks einfach so von rechts nach links und die rasterung der shifter bestimmt den weg...

gut, das andere sowas wissen
schlecht, das ich damit viel geld auf einmal ausgeben muss


----------



## pfalz (3. Juli 2011)

@OldSchool
 keine Ahnung, aber diese Investition wäre im Zweifelsfall noch zu verschmerzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wurde dann seitens shimano an shifter und schaltwerk modifiziert?
> 
> wo genau wurde die übersetzung verändert?



Ja genau, sowohl Shifter als auch Schaltwerk sind geändert. 
Schau mal in den Tech Talk, da wurde das schon ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## OldSchool (3. Juli 2011)

@Pfalz

Habe einen Air 3Way mit SPV von 2006 seit 2007 im Morewood. das bin ich bis Ende 2009 viel gefahren. Seitdem habe ich das Nicolai benutze ich das Morewood nr noch bei extremeren Wetterlagen und schnelleren Trips. 

Qualitätsmäßig top, habe außer der air can Schmierung nichts gemacht, und für Eingelenker ist das SPV genial. Kann Manitou diesbezüglich nur loben.


----------



## tantrum (5. Juli 2011)

Lagervorspanneinheit

Hallo. Ich habe gelesen, dass man bald nach dem Kauf eines Nicolais die Lagervorspanneinheit kontrollieren soll. Auf der Nicolai-Website steht ein Dokument über De-/Montage, aber ich kann keine Infos über Wartung finden - weder bei Nicolai noch im Internet.

Was soll man tun, um die Lagervorspanneinheit zu warten - besonders beim ersten Service, aber auch danach?

Danke!


----------



## raschaa (5. Juli 2011)

Im Prinzip würde ich in deinem Fall einfach kontrollieren ob die Lager alle spielfrei sind. Später, nach mehr Gebrauch, kann man den Hinterbau auch zerlegen, reinigen und neu fetten. Das wäre aber jetzt wohl ein wenig verfrüht...

my2cents


----------



## c_w (6. Juli 2011)

Schau mal in den Aufbauthread von Dreamdeep... der hat ausführlich gezeigt, wie der ganze Kram mit den Lagervorspanneinheiten funktioniert.


----------



## some.body (6. Juli 2011)

Kann man in ein 2009er Helius AM auch einen Daempfer (DHX Air) mit EBL 222mm einbauen?
216mm gehen ja mit einen -13er Daempferhalter. Gibt es auch einen -19er???


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juli 2011)

auf anfrage bestimmt.


----------



## some.body (6. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> auf anfrage bestimmt.



Noe, hab' grad angefragt ... gibt keine Halter fuer 222mm Daempfer


----------



## followupup (7. Juli 2011)

wie war das nochmal mit dem tune des monarch bei den neuen umlenkhebeln. was habt ihr genommen

habe momentan noch den monarch 4.2 mit  A = light      platform tune und den 2009 umlenkhebelchen ( 57x200)

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (9. Juli 2011)

Eben erst gesehen, dass du ein Helius AM fährst... die Anfrage war für ein AC mit 51 x 200

Diese Mail habe ich auf Anfrage bekommen, sollte die Frage beantwortden.
Habe nach dem richtigen Tune und nach nem guten Service/Tuning gefragt.

Der Service und die Kommunikation bei Flatout-Suspensions ist Top!

Gruss
Philipp

*Antwort:*

Für eine maximale Performance solltest du ein Tune E oder B fahren. Ich 
würde dir Gino Schlifske mit seiner Firma Flatout Suspension  <http://www.flatout-suspension.de/> empfehlen. 
Er kennt sich einerseits sehr gut mit Rock Shox und andererseits auch mit 
NICOLAI aus. Er kann dir sicher das optimale Setup für deinen Fahrstil und 
dein Bike einbauen. 

Grüße, 
Stephan


----------



## metzinger (9. Juli 2011)

Hilfe bei der Rahmengröße eines AC

Ich habe jetzt eine Menge quer gelesen und wollte mal hier die AC Fahrer um Rat fragen. Ich bin 178cm gross und habe eine  Schrittweite von 83,5 cm 
Bisher hatte ich vor Grösse M zu nehmen. 
Gibt es AC-Eigner mit ähnlichen Massen, und vor allem: Fahrt Ihr M oder L?
Mir ist schon klar, dass ich mal eins Probe fahren sollte. Ich will nur vorher wissen, ob es eher ein M oder L sein sollte.

Gruss und Danke metzinger


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juli 2011)

Ich bin knapp 180cm bei 84cm Schrittlänge -> AC und AM beide in Größe M. Wobei das AC kleiner ausfällt (gleiche Stütze, gleicher 50mm Vorbau).

M ist die gängige Empfehlung bei deiner Größe. Wenn man es allerdings lieber gestreckt und tourig mag, ist L auch gut möglich. Dann würde ich allerdings ein M Sitzrohr nehmen, das reicht bei 83,5cm SL dicke. 

Das AC in M ist schon eher auf der komptakten Seite, selbst meine Freundin mit 168cm kommt damit gut zurecht.


----------



## c_w (9. Juli 2011)

Ich sag mal eher ein M. Ein L nur, wenn du es halt gerne lang magst... ansonsten ist ein M perfekt. Wenn du es eher verspielt magst, dann erst recht.


----------



## Ge!st (9. Juli 2011)

Mir fällt da grade eine Frage zum Cane Creek AngleSet ein und zwar wie das mit dem Einpressen der Schalen funktioniert (ich weiß, dass man auf eine genaue Ausrichtung der Schalen achten muss)?

Das AngleSet ist ja anders aufgebaut als ein normaler Steuersatz und somit stellt sich für mich die Frage, worauf ich achten muss und ob man zum einpressen der Schalen universelle 1.5 Einpressadapter nutzen kann oder spezial Einpressadapter braucht?

Ich habe ein Cyclus Einpresswerkzeug mit universal Adapter für 1 und 1 1/8 Steuersätze und dann noch zusätzlich universal Einpressadapter, die für 1 1/8 und 1.5 passen.

Kann man zum Ausschalgen der Schalen die normalen Ausschlagwerkzeuge einsetzen (ich habe Ausschlagwerkzeuge von Cyclus für 1 1/8 und 1.5)?


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juli 2011)

Die Schalen haben nur die "Gelenkpfanne" für die Gambals, deshalb kann das Einpresswerkzeug auch nur komplett aussen angesetzt werden und nicht wie bei normalen Steuersätzen, innen wo die Lager liegen. Mindestdurchmesser oben ca. 50mm, unten ca. 55mm
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/5/7/0/3/_/large/IMG_2864.jpg

Auschlagwerkzeug braucht es ein gutes für 1.5, ansonsten muss man nichts beachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (10. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Infos dreamdeep 

Gut das ich gefragt habe, denn selbst wenn ich die 1.5er Einpressadapter umdrehe, reicht es vom Durchmesser nicht, also muss ich sehen, wo ich was Passendes herbekomme (ich habe eine 5 mm Verbundfaserplatte da, daraus könnte ich mir zwei 55-60 mm Kreise raussägen und diese vor die 1.5 Einpressadapter spannen...).






Mein 1.5 Ausschläger sollte hingehen die Anforderungen erfüllen.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juli 2011)

Muss meine Aussage von oben revidieren. War gerade nochmal in der Werkstatt. Die Acros Adapter habe ich auch, ist zwar knapp, aber die passen. Die Gelenkpfanne hat ca 45mm Durchmesser, und da muss der Adapter halt drüber passen. Wobei die Position der Pfanne je nach Cup nicht mittig ist, wegen der Winkelveränderung.

Kannst Dir die Aktion mit der Verbundfaserplatte also sparen 

Ausserdem braucht es beim normalen ZS49 für oben und unten keine unterschiedlichen Durchmesser, war gedanklich noch bei der unteren EC49 Schale, die natürlich breiter ausfällt. Aber da passt der Acros Adapter dann exakt innen rein, bei der EC Ausführung gibt es innerhalb der Gelenkpfanne noch einen umlaufenden Ring.

Hier noch der obere ZS49 Cup mit dem Acros Adapter:


----------



## Ge!st (10. Juli 2011)

SUPER und vielen Dank, das ist so was von nett, das du das extra nochmal überprüft hast


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2011)

Kann man bei N die Gewindeösen unterhalb vom Unterrohr auch nachträglich einbauen lassen?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2011)

ja. ich meine aber nur bei elox-rahmen.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> SUPER und vielen Dank, das ist so was von nett, das du das extra nochmal überprüft hast



Gerne


----------



## der-gute (11. Juli 2011)

so, jetzt nommal ich:

hab ja jetzt 1x9 am Argon, gepaart mit Reverb und (zur Zeit) Thomson 50mm 0°.



 



Was mich stört:
Die Kette fällt mir trotzdem vom Blatt, z.B. wenn ich mein Rad die Treppe runter poltern lass. Da hab ich mir von der MRP 1.x KeFü mehr erwartet.
Die Kette springt von unten her ein bisschen neben die Zähne und dreht sich dann nach oben hin runter. Beim durchgängigen Pedalieren is das kein Problem,
aber wenn man ein bissel rangieret und vielleicht auch die Pedale rückwärts tritt fürs Gleichgewicht. 
Gut, im richtigen Gelände war ich jetzt noch nicht so häufig mit dem Argon, aber seit Reverb und kurzem Vorbau macht das Bike unglaublich viel mehr Spass ;-)


Soll ich jetzt auf die MRP Lopes aufrüsten:





oder auf 1x10 mit dem neuen XTR Schaltwerk mit stärkerer Feder umrüsten?





was meint ihr ist da zielführender?
1x10 mit 38/11-36 is mittelfristig schon das Ziel. geht aber günstiger, als mit der XTR...und vor allem wenn das Ding nicht den erwünschten Effekt bietet.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juli 2011)

Zielführender ist sicher die MRP Lopes. Die Kette fällt ja in erster Line wegen des Schräglaufs und schlechter umschlingung des KB vom Blatt und da hilft nur eine untere Führung.



...


----------



## slayerrider (11. Juli 2011)

Nochmal einen Frage zum Tune bei einem Monarch:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25746?xtor=AL-8-

Helius AM ist bestellt und welchen Tune brauche ich? Gibt es noch günstigere Alternativen, da ich ihn vlt. nicht so lange fahren werde?


----------



## IceQ- (11. Juli 2011)

Auch in diesem Thread nochmal ganz kurz:

Danke für die Antworten auf meine Fragen, ich bereue nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2011)

Nimm einfach ein kurzes Schaltwerk. Ich habe mit Shimano 105 ohne Kettenführung nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Monolithic (12. Juli 2011)

Frage: Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht, auf der die verschiedenen Größen der Nicolai-Aufkleber in den Orginalabmaßen zu sehen sind?


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2011)

nein.

geht wohl nur übers abmessen.


----------



## slayerrider (12. Juli 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Nochmal einen Frage zum Tune bei einem Monarch:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25746?xtor=AL-8-
> 
> Helius AM ist bestellt und welchen Tune brauche ich? Gibt es noch günstigere Alternativen, da ich ihn vlt. nicht so lange fahren werde?



Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## lakekeman (12. Juli 2011)

Nicolai empfiehlt High Volume Luftkammer und Compression Tune medium.


----------



## slayerrider (12. Juli 2011)

perfekt, danke!


----------



## slayerrider (13. Juli 2011)

Habe schon wieder ne Frage:

Benötige ich Buchsen für den Dämpfer, wenn ich das shockmount-kit beim Helius mitbestellt habe?
Ich dachte ja nicht, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Juli 2011)

Nein.


----------



## slayerrider (13. Juli 2011)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (13. Juli 2011)

Beinhaltet das Nicolai Shockmount-Kit auch die 16 x 8 mm Buchsen für die vordere Dämpferaufhängung des AM? Ich dachte immer das Kit enthält nur diese fetten Buchsen für die Montage am Umlenkhebel (49 x 8 mm, Stahlachse mit den fetten Alu-Spacern und diesen Kunstsoffscheiben).


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. Juli 2011)

ist alles dabei was man für die Dämpfermontage benötigt


----------



## Tomek (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
möchte mir ein ION ST zulegen und gestern hätte ich auch beinahe schon zugeschlagen da ich ein gutes Angebot im Bikemarkt entdeckt habe.Dabei hatte sich aber herausgestellt das der Rahmen ein Modell aus dem Jahr 2009 ist und sich die Geometriedaten vom 2011 er Modell unterscheiden!
Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Geometrie des 09 Modells noch "Zeitgemäß" und vorallem soll sich mein Neues Rad ja deutlich von meinem Jetzigen Freerider (Canyon FRX 2010)unterscheiden da ich ein reinen DH ler fahren möchte......Nicolai wird sich dabei was gedacht haben als die Geometrie überarbeitet wurde!Ist das 2011 er Modell besser als das 09 er?
Schaut mal die beiden Datenblätter:http://www.nicolai.net/files/ion_st_09.pdf
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...CLm4iaYK&hl=de&single=true&gid=32&output=html
Was ich aucn nicht verstehe wieso das 09 er Modell gegenüber dem 11 er Modell einen längeren Radstand hat obwohl der Lenkwinkel steiler und der Hinterbau sogar einen ticken kürzer ist!?Druckfehler von Nicolai?


----------



## stasi (15. Juli 2011)

k koennte dafuer verantwortlich sein. fehler sind aber auch immer moeglich.


----------



## Cherrytec (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leuts
Habe ein Helius FR von 2006 mit X-Fusion Luft(190mm) Dämpfer.Bräuchte eine Dämpferempfehlung was man besseres einbauen könnte.

Danke.

gruss Frank


----------



## Ge!st (15. Juli 2011)

Solle der neue Dämpfer ein Air oder ein Coil Dämpfer sein, wie sieht das Einsatzspecktrum aus und was darf der Neue kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherrytec (15. Juli 2011)

Soll ein Air Dämpfer sein Einsatzgebiet Trails kein Bike Park.Preis/Leistung sollte stimmen.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2011)

was brauch ich alles wenn ich meine ztr flow tubeless fahren möchte?

milch und nicht-ust reifen habe ich schon.


----------



## PiR4Te (15. Juli 2011)

Dann nur noch Tubeless-Tape und Tubeless-Ventile

Die Nicht UST Reifen gehen trotzdem

Gruss


----------



## Ge!st (15. Juli 2011)

@Cherrytec

Ein RS Monarch Plus gibt es in 190 mm Einbaulänge und sollte deinen Ansprüchen genügen.  Ein Manitou Swinger Air wäre auch einen Blick wert, den Dämpfer gibt es öfter zu recht günstigen Preisen.

Du kannst natürlich auch einen Fox DHX Air 5.0 nehmen, aber der liegt preislich in einer ganz anderen Liga.


----------



## followupup (15. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was brauch ich alles wenn ich meine ztr flow tubeless fahren möchte?


kannst du mal nachwiegen vorher mit schlauch und dann tubeless
danke


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2011)

sollte auf jedenfall weniger sein wenn ich bedenke das ein schlauch bei mir 200g wiegt...


----------



## Ge!st (15. Juli 2011)

Viel bedeutender als das Gewicht finde ich die Tatsache, das UST + Dichtmilch eine sehr hohe Pannensicherheit bieten. Mir hat vor ein Paar Wochen ein keine Scherbe meinen Reifen durchgebohrt und ich habe das nicht mal bemerkt, erst 2 Tage später ist mir das aufgefallen, denn einen Platten hatte ich deswegen nicht. Ich habe die kleine Scherbe dann herausgezogen, es hat kurz gezischt, bis ich das Laufrad ein paar Mal gedreht hatte und dann war Ruhe. Der Reifen ist immer noch im Einsatz und weiterhin dicht. Das ist der Hauptgrund, warum ich schon seit Jahren nur noch UST fahre.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Juli 2011)

Wo finde ich eine Farbtabelle?


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2011)

ral-farben?


----------



## followupup (15. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Viel bedeutender als das Gewicht finde ich die Tatsache, das UST + Dichtmilch eine sehr hohe Pannensicherheit bieten.



das stimmt, aber wenn man so ne Konditionsniete ist wie ich, freut man sich über jede Panne = Pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ral-farben?



Gibt es die auf der N Page zu finden?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2011)

google einfach mal nach ralfarben. du wirst fündig!


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Juli 2011)

Kann ich jede RAL Farbe nehmen?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2011)

ja. im prinzip schon.


----------



## IceQ- (16. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Viel bedeutender als das Gewicht finde ich die Tatsache, das UST + Dichtmilch eine sehr hohe Pannensicherheit bieten. Mir hat vor ein Paar Wochen ein keine Scherbe meinen Reifen durchgebohrt und ich habe das nicht mal bemerkt, erst 2 Tage später ist mir das aufgefallen, denn einen Platten hatte ich deswegen nicht. Ich habe die kleine Scherbe dann herausgezogen, es hat kurz gezischt, bis ich das Laufrad ein paar Mal gedreht hatte und dann war Ruhe. Der Reifen ist immer noch im Einsatz und weiterhin dicht. Das ist der Hauptgrund, warum ich schon seit Jahren nur noch UST fahre.


Glücklicher!

Mein Reifen hats aufgeschlitzt und trotz Lochabdichtungsmaterial bekam ich den Reifen nicht mehr dicht, musste ein Ersatzschlauch rein. Aber für kleine Durchstiche und Nadelstiche ist Tubeless echt genial. Und man spart ca. 250Gramm.
Was aber auch ein echter Vorteil vom UST ist, ist der niedrigere mögliche Druck -> weniger Probleme auf Trails


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe in Stromberg (Flowtrailpark) eine komische Sache an meinem AM Hinterbau festgestellt.
> Mein Fat Albert ist so dicht an der Kettenstrebe (Bremsseite) gelaufen, dass er gelegentlich den Rahmen tangiert und "wund" geschubbert hat. Ich konnte den Reifen mit 2 Fingern an den Rahmen drücken. In dem Moment fährt der Kontragonist an mir vorbei und hat den die Lage des HR in dem Hufeisen aufmerksam gemacht, Rahmen ist beriets aufm Weg zu N.
> Wieviel platz habt ihr im Hufeisen? Bei mir siehts so aus:
> ...



Hi es gibt eine Auflösung des Problems: Neue Kettenstreben auf Kulanz  von Nicolai. Habe wohl jetzt die neuen 2011er Streben. Reifen sitzt jetzt ca. 1cm weiter im Hufeisen


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Juli 2011)

Gibt es irgendein Zauberfett für die Lager oder ist es egal?
Würde Finish Line Teflon Lagerfett nehmen.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2011)

Verwende ich auch, ist ok und ziemlich resistent gegen Wasser, braucht lange bis es rausgespült ist.


----------



## User85319 (17. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi es gibt eine Auflösung des Problems: Neue Kettenstreben auf Kulanz  von Nicolai. Habe wohl jetzt die neuen 2011er Streben. Reifen sitzt jetzt ca. 1cm weiter im Hufeisen



lol hatte das Problem auch mit ner 2.4er RQ...

Mein Händler des vertrauens hat mir dann das LR bissl außermittig zentriert, seitdem schleift nix mehr.

Werd ich morgen gleich mal mit N telen, will auch neue Kettenstreben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (18. Juli 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi es gibt eine Auflösung des Problems: Neue Kettenstreben auf Kulanz  von Nicolai. Habe wohl jetzt die neuen 2011er Streben. Reifen sitzt jetzt ca. 1cm weiter im Hufeisen



klasse, freut mich,


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2011)

ist das eigentlich normal, dass der reifen an seiner grössten breite an der schmalsten stelle des hufeisens sitzt? ist in meinem hinterbau so. fr 2009.


----------



## sap (18. Juli 2011)

Habe zwar die AM Schwinge drin, aber ist bei mir glaube ich nicht so. Es sei denn, du meinst mit der breitesten Stelle des Reifens nicht die Stollen. Wenn ich die Außenstollen der Muddy Mary, die bei mir grad hinten drauf ist, wegdenke, dann kommt das in etwa hin. Sind ca. 2-3mm Platz auf jeder Seite, Probleme hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Mythilos (18. Juli 2011)

ich verweise mal kurz auf meine Frage:
es geht ums neue Befüllen der Hope Tech M4


----------



## schnellerseller (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Kennt sich jemand mit Ersatzfedern für Fusion Vector RPV Dämpfer (Einbaulänge 200mm 57mmhub) aus?
Ist die von Manitou 2,25"x450 200mm verbaubar bzw kompatibel, Weiß das Jemand oder hat nen anderen Tip!? 1000Dank!


----------



## Ge!st (18. Juli 2011)

Mythilos schrieb:


> ich verweise mal kurz auf meine Frage:
> es geht ums neue Befüllen der Hope Tech M4


Deine Frage wurde im Hope-Forenbereich schon mehrmals durchdiskutiert, also einfach die Suchefunktion nutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Habe zwar die AM Schwinge drin, aber ist bei mir glaube ich nicht so. Es sei denn, du meinst mit der breitesten Stelle des Reifens nicht die Stollen. Wenn ich die Außenstollen der Muddy Mary, die bei mir grad hinten drauf ist, wegdenke, dann kommt das in etwa hin. Sind ca. 2-3mm Platz auf jeder Seite, Probleme hatte ich noch nicht.



ich meine nicht die stollen sondern den "reifenkörper".


----------



## Mythilos (18. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Deine Frage wurde im Hope-Forenbereich schon mehrmals durchdiskutiert, also einfach die Suchefunktion nutzen...



ich finde leider nix zu diesen beiden Teilen:




Ansonsten finde ich es nicht gut, wenn da kein passender Schlauch für die Auslaßschraube dabei ist.


----------



## Ge!st (18. Juli 2011)

Die Adapter werden auf die Entlüftungsnippel der Bremszange aufgesteckt: bei ältere Hope-Bremsen wird dafür der größeren, bei Neueren wie der Tech der kleinere Adapter eingesetzt.

Ich halte das Entlüftungskit für den reinsten Unfug und ich habe das Kit genau 1mal benutzt und dann niemals wieder. Es gibt verschieden Methoden zum Befüllen und Entlüften einer Hope-Bremse, recht einfach ist es wie es z.B. im Video von Hope gezeigt wird, man kann auch vom Bremssattel her per Spritze das Dot eindrücken oder die eleganteste Methode ist per Vakuumentlüftungspumpe, das geht schnell und ohne die kleinste Sauerei.

/edit:
Das Teil auf dem Bild ist eine Vakuumentlüftungspumpe.


----------



## Mythilos (18. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die Adapter werden auf die Entlüftungsnippel der Bremszange aufgesteckt: bei ältere Hope-Bremsen wird dafür der größeren, bei Neueren wie der Tech der kleinere Adapter eingesetzt.



Der kleine Adapter paßt aber leider nicht. Da ist auch keine Dichtung zu sehen!


----------



## Ge!st (18. Juli 2011)

Man braucht eigentlich keinen Adapter, die halten ehe nicht vernünftig, ein Stück Silikonschlauch, der auf den Entlüftungsnippel passt und den man in ein Behältnis z.B. eine kleine Flasche steckt, um das Dot aufzufangen, funktioniert besser als mit dem Adapterkrempel. Und mache es dann einfach wie im Video, ist zwar etwas umständlich funktioniert aber ansonst gut.


----------



## Mythilos (18. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Man braucht eigentlich keinen Adapter, die halten ehe nicht vernünftig, ein Stück Silikonschlauch, der auf den Entlüftungsnippel passt und den man in ein Behältnis z.B. eine kleine Flasche steckt, um das Dot aufzufangen, funktioniert besser als mit dem Adapterkrempel. Und mache es dann einfach wie im Video, ist zwar etwas umständlich funktioniert aber ansonst gut.



jap, werde das kontinuierlich nachfüllen, so umgehe ich auch das Verbleiben von Luftblasen im System.
Es braucht halt nur auch nen passenden Schlauch, Nerv!


----------



## pfalz (18. Juli 2011)

@mythilos

die Adapter gibts einzeln hier:

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/208/lang/x/kw/Entlueftungsset/


----------



## sap (18. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich meine nicht die stollen sondern den "reifenkörper".



dann dito


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2011)

also probleme habe ich auch nicht. bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob der 2.5er muddy mary zu eng war...


----------



## sap (18. Juli 2011)

schwalbe baut ja relativ breit. meine 2,35er passt gut, der maxxis minion in 2.5 geht auch

Meinerseits mal wieder eine Frage zum Lenkwinkel:
Hat jemand in einem AM oder FR mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr ein Angelset von Cane Creek verbaut? Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, gibt es die mittlerweile ja auch für reine 1 1/8 Rohre.
Bin am überlegen, ob es mir den Test wert wäre oder ich lieber meinen Reset drin lassen soll, Stichwort Einpresstiefe usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Juli 2011)

Bei 1.5 hat man viel mehr Platz für Lager usw. was der Stabilität zugute kommt. Bei 1 1/8 stelle ich mir das alles etwas unterdimensiert vor, auch aus dem Grund würde ich es eher nicht in Betracht ziehen..


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juli 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Meinerseits mal wieder eine Frage zum Lenkwinkel:
> Hat jemand in einem AM oder FR mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr ein Angelset von Cane Creek verbaut? Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, gibt es die mittlerweile ja auch für reine 1 1/8 Rohre.
> Bin am überlegen, ob es mir den Test wert wäre oder ich lieber meinen Reset drin lassen soll, Stichwort Einpresstiefe usw.



Von Cane Creek gibt es noch kein 1 1/8 (EC34) Angleset. Es gab mal eine "Petition" und eine Aussage von CC das eines kommen könnte:
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirt-exclusive-1-18-angleset-campaign.html

Ansonsten gibt es von Works Components noch Angle Headsets mit -1°, ich habe mir einen ins AC gebaut. Allerdings haben die nur 13mm Einpresstiefe, beim AC kein Problem, fürs AM sieht es schon wieder anders aus. Laut marco2, soll es aber in der nächsten charge welche mit 20mm ET geben.

Hier ab Beitrag #363
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509700&page=15


----------



## sap (22. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Info...bleibe dann bei meinem Reset und hole mir iiiiirgendwann ein zweites Bike für Doppelbrücke, flachen Winkel und bergab-only


----------



## e.x.y. (22. Juli 2011)

männers i need your help:

eigentlich gehört´s hier nicht hin, stell aber trotzdem meine kurze frage.
brauche neue bremsen.

helius st xl 18kg
kampfgewicht mit stuff 98 kg

was würdet ihr empfehlen oder schlagt ihr vor:

hope tech v2
simano saint
avid code

bessere vorchläge?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2011)

MT 6! Der neue Wurfanker


----------



## e.x.y. (22. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> MT 6! Der neue Wurfanker



 630 sind mir doch nen tick zu viel


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2011)

Die kostet 259 das Stück!


----------



## e.x.y. (22. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die kostet 259 das Stück!



inkl. 203mm scheibe und adapter?

wennd magst kannst mir ja mal ein angebot  für´n set v+h machen


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> MT 6! Der neue Wurfanker



Auch meine Empfehlung, super Bremse 

219 inkl. Scheiben und Adapter
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a49228/mt-6-storm-sl-pm-6-180mm.html

Alternativ die MT-4 für 150, 10g schwerer und kein Carbotecure Hebelgehäuse aber sonst gleich.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a51230/mt-4-storm-pm-8-203mm.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (22. Juli 2011)

Imho spricht aber auch nix gegen die Saint. Die ist, wenn man dem Thread hier im Forum glauben mag, ne echte sorglos Bremse. Klar, Leute mit Problemchen gibt es bei jeder Bremse, aber wenn man die Anzahl an Problemfällen betrachtet, würd' ich die einer Code auf jeden Fall vorziehen!
Die Hope ist natürlich auch chic, geschmacksacke...


----------



## e.x.y. (22. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die kostet 259 das Stück!



Verwechselung, dachte du meintest die mt8


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Juli 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> männers i need your help:
> 
> eigentlich gehört´s hier nicht hin, stell aber trotzdem meine kurze frage.
> brauche neue bremsen.
> ...



Ist für die TheOne ein Kindergeburtstag.
Kann ich nur empfehlen wenn es leicht, zuverlässig, standfest und Mega Bremsleistung sein soll.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> wennd magst kannst mir ja mal ein angebot  für´n set v+h machen



Mach ich gleich am Montag.


----------



## stuk (22. Juli 2011)

hope sonst nix!!!!!


----------



## US. (22. Juli 2011)

Saint Bremszange, XTR Trail Bremshebel - mehr geht nicht! 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juli 2011)

Styling-Frage:

Rahmen dunkelgrün, Hinterbau schwarz und die Gabel in weiss ?

Oder lieber eine schwarze Gabel ?


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

welcher rahmen? matt oder glossy? welche gabel? welche decals?


----------



## stuk (24. Juli 2011)

schwarze gabel zum schwarzen hintern
schwarze decals auf grünen rahmen
schwarze anbauteile


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

ok nonius... dann:

hinterbau schwarz glossy
rahmen british racing green glossy
gabel weiss
dazu maschinenbau decals in schwarz weiss

oder

hinterbau schwarz glossy
rahmen british racing green glossy
gabel schwarz
dazu normale decals in schwarz glossy


----------



## Bartenwal (24. Juli 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kennt sich jemand mit Ersatzfedern für Fusion Vector RPV Dämpfer (Einbaulänge 200mm 57mmhub) aus?
> Ist die von Manitou 2,25"x450 200mm verbaubar bzw kompatibel, Weiß das Jemand oder hat nen anderen Tip!? 1000Dank!


Hallo,
Ich habe einen älteren Fusion Vector RPV verbaut, der Innendurchmesser der Federn sollte ca. 32mm betragen. Habe eine Ersatzfeder von Manitou montiert, die wackelt ziemlich wegen des größeren Innendurchmessers.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juli 2011)

Rahmen british racing green glossy
Hinterbau matt schwarz
Decals matt schwarz 

Die Farben sind FIX ! 






kroiterfee schrieb:


> ok nonius... dann:
> 
> hinterbau schwarz glossy
> rahmen british racing green glossy
> ...


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

dann gabel in schwarz glossy.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Juli 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Rahmen british racing green glossy
> Hinterbau matt schwarz
> Decals matt schwarz
> 
> Die Farben sind FIX !



sieht dann also so aus wie hypnokröte sein altes am 

anstelle glossy würd ich matt nehmen. passt besser zum hintern.

ich hoffe die hypnokröte hat nix dagegen.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

welche aufgabe hat das yellow tape bei der ztr flow? isolierband vom elektriker tuts doch auch oder? ich hab noch zwei ust-ventile von einem mavic-lrs rumliegen und wollte das tubeless fahren mal probieren. die stan milch habe ich auch.


----------



## Ge!st (25. Juli 2011)

Das Yellow-Tape sorgt für die Abdichtung der Felgenbohrungen von den inneren Speichenlöchern einer Felge. Das Tape muss somit abdichten und dem Druck standhalten können. Normales Isolierband ist dafür nicht geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxFabixxx (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Wie ist das Cube Acid 10er im Gegensatz zum 11er???


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Juli 2011)

xxxFabixxx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie ist das Cube Acid 10er im Gegensatz zum 11er???



Keine großer Unterschied, sind beides keine Nicolais.

(Du bist hier im Nicolai-Unterforum und wirst deshalb auf diese Frage keine Antwort erhalten)


----------



## cspr (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Heluis AM (Gr.M)Rahmen mit einem Reset HDAL118 und möchte mir eine gebrauchte Gabel kaufen, was brauch ich den mind. für eine Schaftlänge? Komm ich mit 19cm hin? Steuerrohr mit Steuersatz sind gemessen 16,2cm.


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn dein Vorbau nur 2,8 cm hoch baut reichtâs, aber davon geh ich eher nicht aus


----------



## cspr (25. Juli 2011)

Genau das ist ja die Frage, wieviel luft darf man denn wohl max. lassen? Ich da 1cm schon etwas zuviel?


----------



## flyingscot (25. Juli 2011)

Mit einem Syntace Superforce Vorbau würde es technisch gehen, der braucht nur 28mm Schaftklemmung. Aber das wäre schon arg knapp...


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Juli 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn dein Vorbau nur 2,8 cm hoch baut reichts, aber davon geh ich eher nicht aus



Der Syntace Superforce braucht lt. Montageanleitung nur 2,8cm. Könnte also gerade so passen. Wäre mir aber zu knapp.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juli 2011)

cspr schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja die Frage, wieviel luft darf man denn wohl max. lassen? Ich da 1cm schon etwas zuviel?



1cm ist deutlich zuviel! Das hängt auch von den Vorgaben des jeweiligen Herstellers ab, aber in der Regel sind es ca. 3mm.


----------



## xxxFabixxx (25. Juli 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Keine großer Unterschied, sind beides keine Nicolais.
> 
> (Du bist hier im Nicolai-Unterforum und wirst deshalb auf diese Frage keine Antwort erhalten)



Oh Mist. Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (25. Juli 2011)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> lol hatte das Problem auch mit ner 2.4er RQ...
> 
> Mein Händler des vertrauens hat mir dann das LR bissl außermittig zentriert, seitdem schleift nix mehr.
> 
> Werd ich morgen gleich mal mit N telen, will auch neue Kettenstreben...



Das ware auch meine einzige Hoffnung, das Rad mittig  ins hufeisen zu bekommen, allerdings wurde  mir davon abgeraten, weil das Rad dann nicht mehr mittig in der "Spur" sitzt, ich teile deine Meinung und sage da muss Abhilfe her! An der Stelle war ich von der Konstruktionskunst ein bisschen enttäuscht, aber der Service machts wet.
 Allerdings muss ich noch zur Kulanz sagen, dass mein Hinterbau wegen diesem Problem schon letztes Jahr bei N war und dort schon einmal etwas "gerichtet" wurde. Kann also sein das N deshalb so Kulant war. Das Problem kam erneut und in den Kurven wurde regelmäßig die K-Strebe tangiert und poliert.
Wie gesagt, mit den neuen Streben sitzt das Rad besser im H-Eisen.


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2011)

Kann ich ein FSA DH Kettenblatt mit einer XTR 10fach Kette fahren?


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Juli 2011)

Hat bei mir ohne Probleme funktioniert. Hab aber eine Ultegra 10 Fach Kette genutzt.


----------



## slayerrider (27. Juli 2011)

Bei meinem Shock-Mounting-Kit für das Helius AM hat es für die Aufnahme am Link zwei so kleine Plastikscheiben. Wo müssen die eingebaut werden? Zwischen Hülse und Rahmen oder zwischen Rahmen und Hülse? Oder lasse ich die weg?

Zweite Frage. Ohne Dämpfer geht der Hinterbau aus dem Karton raus sehr schwer. Bleibt das so? Muss ich was verändern. Nach führt das sicher zu einem schlechteren Ansprechverhalten.


Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen!


----------



## Ge!st (27. Juli 2011)

Die beiden Kunststoffringe kommen zwischen Dämpferauge und Hülse. 

Das der Hiterbau etwas schwergängig läuft ist normal, das kommt von der Vorspannung der Lager.


----------



## c_w (27. Juli 2011)

Zur 2ten Frage: Das regelt man ueber die Lagervorspannung. Die sollte so eingestellt sein, dass der Rahmen im aufgebauten Zustand ohne Daempfer gerade NICHT von alleine "zusammensackt". Sollte er wirklich deutlich schwerer gehen, dann muss die Lagervorspannung reduziert werden.

Man korrigiere mich, wenn ich Quatsch erzaehle ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (27. Juli 2011)

Fahr den Rahmen erstmal etwas ein, die Lager müssen sich ein bischen leicht laufen. Zusätzlich kannst du dann etwas Vorspannung rausnehmen, Nicolai zieht meiner Erfahrung nach schon etwas strammer an.


----------



## Timmy35 (27. Juli 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Zwischen Hülse und Rahmen oder zwischen Rahmen und Hülse?



Geile Frage. Die Scheiben kommen zwischen die Alu-Hülse und das Dämperauge.



slayerrider schrieb:


> Zweite Frage. Ohne Dämpfer geht der Hinterbau aus dem Karton raus sehr schwer. Bleibt das so? Muss ich was verändern. Nach führt das sicher zu einem schlechteren Ansprechverhalten.



Der Rahen soll etwas schwergängig gehen. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser, als wenn er Spiel hat. Aber er sollte sich schon ohne großen Kraftaufwand bewegen lassen. Unter seinem Eigengewicht sollte er aber noch nicht einfedern.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juli 2011)

Wie lakekeman schon gesagt hat, fahr das Teil erstmal. In 2 Monaten kannst Du das nochmal überüprüfen und ggf die Vorpspannung neu einstellen.


----------



## slayerrider (27. Juli 2011)

Danke für die vielen und v.a. guten Antworten. Trotz meiner falschen Frage, kam die von mir gesuchte richtige Antwort.
Der Thread ist einfach super!


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juli 2011)

Sitzrohr am Ufo ST 30.0 auf 31.6 aufreiben. Macht Nicolai mir das?


----------



## der-gute (28. Juli 2011)

bei meinem Argon hat Nicolai das Aufreiben von 30.0 auf 30.9 abgelehnt


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Juli 2011)

Y


----------



## Bas-t (28. Juli 2011)

Hi, kurze frage:
200er Dämpfer und 2,35er Feder kompatibel?
Momentan ist Ne 600x2,25 drin, die ist mir aber zu hart und ich finde im netz fast nur 2,35er statt 2,25...


Gruß


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juli 2011)

Ja, passt.


----------



## Bas-t (28. Juli 2011)

Thx,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2011)

Neue Frage:

Hat hier schon jemand einen BOS Stoy im Helius AM eingebaut? Kann an der vorderen Aufnahme ein Gleitlager verbaut werden? Denn dort ist wirklich wenig Platz. Oder wird dann dort eine normale Buchse verbaut? Passt das Shock-Mounting-Kit für den BOS ohne Gleitlager?

Hoffe das ist überhaupt einen kurze Frage.


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Juli 2011)

Was ist ein Shock Mounting Kit ????? 
Ich habe im FR den BOS drin.
Das Ganze mit Gleitlagern da die Nadellager mir zu druckempfindlich sind.
Vorne ist das Problem das du 18mm Platz hast der Dämpfer aber 16mm breit ist.
Ich habe die Stahlachse abgedreht und habe das ganze ohne die Aluhülsen zusammengebaut. Passt ganz gut und läuft ohne Probleme. 
Vielleicht solltest Du den Dämpfer direkt für das richtige Mass bestellen dann brauchst du keine Drehbank.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juli 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Sitzrohr am Ufo ST 30.0 auf 31.6 aufreiben. Macht Nicolai mir das?


 
Da bliebe am Sattelrohr fast nix mehr übrig. Auf eigenen Verantwortung würde ich es bei einer guten Fahrradwerkstatt auf 30,9mm machen lassen. Ging bei mir und dem Bike meiner Freundin ohne Probleme


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Juli 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Da bliebe am Sattelrohr fast nix mehr übrig. Auf eigenen Verantwortung würde ich es bei einer guten Fahrradwerkstatt auf 30,9mm machen lassen. Ging bei mir und dem Bike meiner Freundin ohne Probleme



Du meinst bei meinem Helius ist fast kein Sitzrohr da? Das hat den gleichen Aussendurchmesser, aber 31.6 innen...


----------



## acid-driver (28. Juli 2011)

fahre in meinem fox auch 2,35. passt also

edit: man, habt ihr viel geschrieben, ich bin natürlich zu spät


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juli 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Du meinst bei meinem Helius ist fast kein Sitzrohr da? Das hat den gleichen Aussendurchmesser, aber 31.6 innen...



Du schriebst vom Ufo ST!? Wieviel bleibt denn Wandstärke über, wenn Du 0,8mm Material wegnimmst?
Ich hatte nicht das FR aufreiben lassen, sondern mein altes Banshee, daß hatte ursprünglich auch 30,0..


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Juli 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Du schriebst vom Ufo ST!? Wieviel bleibt denn Wandstärke über, wenn Du 0,8mm Material wegnimmst?
> Ich hatte nicht das FR aufreiben lassen, sondern mein altes Banshee, daß hatte ursprünglich auch 30,0..




Ja, das Ufo hat innen 30.0, das Helius 31.6. Aussen haben beide 34.9. Nach deiner Argumentation von vorher dürfte vom Helius-Sattelrohr praktisch nichts mehr da sein. Nichts hält bei mir aber seit 5,6 Jahren wunderbar...


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Was ist ein Shock Mounting Kit ?????
> Ich habe im FR den BOS drin.
> Das Ganze mit Gleitlagern da die Nadellager mir zu druckempfindlich sind.
> Vorne ist das Problem das du 18mm Platz hast der Dämpfer aber 16mm breit ist.
> ...



So heißen die ganzen Teile die Nicolai mitschickt um den Dämpfer zu befestigen. Damit kann man z. B. direkt einen Fox Dämpfer montieren usw.

Ok, mal schauen wie ich das mache.


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Juli 2011)

Von Nicolai bekommst du nix dafür.
Bei jedem BOS ist ein sorglos Paket inkl. wenn du alle nötigen Angaben bei der Bestellung machst.
Das ist nicht wie bei Fox wo du einen überteuerten Dämpfer kaufst und die Hälfte fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Juli 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, das Ufo hat innen 30.0, das Helius 31.6. Aussen haben beide 34.9. Nach deiner Argumentation von vorher dürfte vom Helius-Sattelrohr praktisch nichts mehr da sein. Nichts hält bei mir aber seit 5,6 Jahren wunderbar...


 
Wir missverstehen uns. Ich hab das Helius auch nicht ausreiben lassen, sondern mein altes Hardtail. Daher stelle ich die Stabilität des FR absolut nicht in Frage 
Mein Unwissen war die dickere Wandstärke beim Ufo. Von daher würde ich zum Örtlichen gehen und ausreiben lassen. Sattelstütze aber nicht vergessen mitzunehmen...


----------



## Bas-t (29. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Welche Feder soll ich bestellem, wenn mir meine aktuelle 600x2,25 Feder in meinem Helius Fr bei 80-85kg Fahrergewicht zu hart ist??

450 oder 500??

Gruß und danke schonmal,....


----------



## US. (29. Juli 2011)

Das kommt u.A. auf das Übersetzungsverhältnis und  die Kennlinie an.
Beides wird von der Geometrie des Umlenkhebels bestimmt.

Ich hab bei meinem FR bei knapp 80kg eine 500er feder verbaut.
Hub am Hinterrad ist dabei 160mm, Dämpferhub 57mm. Genutzt wird der "Luft-ULH"

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Bas-t (29. Juli 2011)

Habe den Dämpfer hinten im 2. Loch von oben zm den schlitten vorne weiter vorschieben zu können...
Ist glaube ich doch 160mm oder?
Ich denke ich bestellen Ne 500er...


----------



## OldSchool (29. Juli 2011)

Habe ein FR von 2009 mit 167 mm FW, 86 kg nackt und eine 550er Feder drinnen mit ca. 30-35% Sag.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juli 2011)

ich wieg 77kg nacksch und fahre ebenfalls mj 2009 mit einer 500er feder. 30% sag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (29. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie sich die Führung der Bremsleitung sinnvoll schleiffrei optimieren lässt? Nach einer Matschsession ist das Gewebeband meist durchgescheuert.


----------



## guru39 (29. Juli 2011)

einen Kabelbinder ums Gusset und dann noch einen um die Bremsleitung.


----------



## acid-driver (29. Juli 2011)

bremsleitung durch das loch zwischen gusset und rahmen führen?


----------



## goegolo (29. Juli 2011)

Ein Kabelbinder rutsch logischerweise an die schmalste Stelle, die leider ungünstig hoch liegt. Bei einer Führung durch das Loch scheuert die Leitung bei jedem Ein- und Ausfedern am Oberrohr, bei voller Ausnutzung des Federweg knickt sie an der Führung des Hinterbaus...


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2011)

Ok! Dann den KB ans Oberrohr.


----------



## mb_chief (31. Juli 2011)

Eine Rock Shox Revelation RLT TI Dual Position Air passt ja von der Einbauhöhe usw in das Helius AC oder?

Ist bis auf die Federwegsverstellung ein weiterer Unterschied zur Revelation RLT Ti Dual Air vorhanden? Eigentlich nicht oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Juli 2011)

Die Revelation passt und der einzige Unterschied ist die Absenkung.


----------



## mb_chief (31. Juli 2011)

Super, danke ;-)

Dann nehm ich die Revelation Dual Position Air mit 20mm Steckachse

Laufradsatz Hope Pro 2 evo mit DT Swiss EX 500 ist bestellt (mit VR 20mm Steckachse und HR 12x135mm) passt ja alles zusammen mit dem Helius AC oder? 

Will mich nur nocheinaml versichern, sorry für diese einfach Fragen ;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn du das AC mit 12x135 mm Hinterbau bestellt hast passtâs


----------



## mb_chief (31. Juli 2011)

;-)

Würdet ihr einen 36 oder 32 Loch Laufradsatz nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (31. Juli 2011)

Hab an meinem Nicolai viel rot eloxiertes, will jetzt nen rote eloxierten Lenker haben.
Ist der "Sixpack Millenium" eloxiert oder lackiert. Ich kann dazu nichts finden und auf den Fotos sieht mans nicht so gut. 
Gibt es außer dem RaceFace Atlas noch andere eloxierte Lenker, könnt gerne auch anbieten (min 700mm breite)

Diamondiane


----------



## Diamondaine (31. Juli 2011)

@ mb chief:
Die Anzahl der Speichen sind nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend, es gibt garantiert jede Menge 32 Speichige LRS die wesentlich stabiler sind als so mancher 36er. Was fürn Einsatzort, Gewicht usw. dann kann man dir eventuell Vorschläge machen.

Diamondiane


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Juli 2011)

mb_chief schrieb:


> ;-)
> 
> würdet ihr einen 36 oder 32 loch laufradsatz nehmen?



32!


----------



## mb_chief (31. Juli 2011)

Einsatzbereich: Am - Enduro

Ok dann nehm ich 32 ;-) Hatte ich eh schon vor, doch hab mich nach einem Gespräch bissl verunsichern lassen. Danke!


----------



## e.x.y. (1. August 2011)

Helius ST: Riss im Rahmen oder Riss im Lack?
(Ist mein Unterrohr an der Schweißnaht zur Verbindung zum Sitzrohr.)


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. August 2011)

Für mich siehts nach nem Riss aus. Irgendwelche Knarzgeräusche sind Dir nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## e.x.y. (1. August 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Für mich siehts nach nem Riss aus. Irgendwelche Knarzgeräusche sind Dir nicht aufgefallen?



doch, es knackt bei starker belastung (wiegetritt bergauf) im bereich tretlager. also praktisch genau im bereich des risses


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. August 2011)

Hallo,

würde mir gerne eine BOS Deville in mein Nonius bauen. Die Gabel hat 525mm Einbauhöhe und N mein max.520mm ?!

Was mein Ihr ?


----------



## dreamdeep (1. August 2011)

Fahr sie halt mit etwas mehr SAG (+ 4%), dann passt es wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (1. August 2011)

Was für einen Steuersatz hast du? z.B. mit Reset + 520er Gabel kommt man auf etwa die gleiche Gesamteinbauhöhe wie mit einem flacher bauenden Steuersatz + 525er Gabel. Also ich würde mal pauschal sagen, dass die 5 mm mehr nicht wirklich was ausmachen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. August 2011)

Fahre den Reset 118LP. Soll ich nochmal bei N nachfragen ? Nö, oder ?


----------



## dreamdeep (1. August 2011)

Kannst du machen, vielleicht bekommst du ja eine Freigabe dafür. Im schlimmsten Fall fährst du halt ohne Garantie.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. August 2011)

Schade das es keine 130 Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse gibt...


----------



## dreamdeep (1. August 2011)

Gibt es dich, revelation. Wenn du magst kannst du meine 2011er dualair in schwarz vom AC günstig bekommen, habe mir eine deville gekauft.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. August 2011)

Und die Gabel kann ich auf 130 traveln?
Wäre eine Überlegung, aber bin heiß auf die BOS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (1. August 2011)

Genau, die Gabel kann intern durch Spacer von 120-150mm verstellt werden, kann ich Dir auch machen inkl. frischem Service. Allerdings verstehe ich den Wunsch nach der Deville sehr gut. Bin gerade noch im Allgäu beim biken, wenn ich zurückkomme, wartet die schon auf mich und wird dann gleich ins AC gebaut


----------



## Ge!st (1. August 2011)

@dreamdeep

Also wenn MarcoFibr deine Revelation nicht will, ich hätte Interesse, das ist doch die schwarze aus deinem AC oder?

Alles weiter sollten wie dann aber per PN absprechen.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. August 2011)

Yep genau, die ist das. Alles weitere dann per PN.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. August 2011)

Zwecks Lagerpflege hab an meinem 2008er FR erstmalig die Umlenkhebel abgenommen. Zu meiner Irritation saßen zwischen Spacer und Umlenkhebel keine Igusscheiben (Stärke 1,5mm) sondern halbdurchsichtigen Scheiben (1mm) und die Igusscheiben saßen außen unter dem Vorspanndeckel!?

Lt. Manual sollen die Passcheiben ja lediglich Toleranzen im Plusbereich und Abrieb ausgleichen und nicht umgedreht. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß die Toleranzen so sind, daß Igusscheiben zu dick sind..
Werde aus dem Manual aber nicht ganz schlau. Welche Maßhaltigkeit zwischen oberer und unterer Aufnahme soll übereinstimmen, wenn man die Umlenkhebel wieder aufgesetzt hat?


----------



## obim (2. August 2011)

M5 Madenschraube steckt in Deckel der Lagervorspanneinheit fest.
Wahrscheinlich mit Loctite fixiert 

Wie lösen?

Edit: hat sich erledigt, ich hab die Schraube in kochendes Wasser getan, dann ist sie ganz leicht rausgegangen.

Allerdings bin ich beim Versuch die untere Vorspanneinheit zu lösen draufgekommen,
dass die Madenschraube vollkommen abgenudelt ist, sprich: ich krieg sie nicht mehr raus ... was tun?


----------



## zuspät (2. August 2011)

mit nem torx oder schraubendreher draufschlagen. evtl. hilft des.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. August 2011)

was klingt besser:

"mountainbiking is not a crime"

oder

"freeriding is not a crime"


----------



## Diamondaine (2. August 2011)

Wo soll das denn hin?

die meisten Leute haben nicht den hauch von Ahnung was Freeride auch nur im entferntesten ist. Selbst viele angebliche "Fahrradfahrer" nicht. Wenns iwo in die Öffentlichkeit hinkommt als Schriftzug oder so:

"Mountainbiking is no a crime"

Diamondaine


----------



## kroiterfee (2. August 2011)

es soll in einen bashguard gefräst werden.


----------



## Diamondaine (2. August 2011)

sehr interessant, dann würde ich doch "freeriding is not a crime" nehmen, auf jeden fall pics posten wenn das ding fertig ist, da bin ich mal gespannt  
Ist aber wohl eher so ein kleines "Feature" oder Detail das so wenig auffällt wie ein farbig eloxierter Kassettenabschlussring oder wie auch immer das heißt 

Diamondaine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (2. August 2011)

nene das wird man schon sehen.


----------



## stuk (3. August 2011)

"mtb is not a game" wäre auch was....


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2011)

wo bekomme ich dünne Distanzscheiben für die Tretlagermontage?

ich hab ne 1x Kefü am Argon übers Tretlager geklemmt.

da is aber die normale Distanz zu dick

am besten wäre so 1/3 Dicke und 2/3 Dicke von einem normalen Spacer.

dann Könnte ich die Führung besser platzieren.

Wer weiss, wo ich sowas bekomme?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. August 2011)

Shimano hat welche mit 0,7mm sollte Dir jeder Händler bestellen können. Ansonsten gibt es von Aerozine noch 0,2mm Spacer, sind aber leider zur zeit ausverkauft:
http://www.b2b.bikeavenue.de/index.php?a=690


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2011)

Ui, die Dinger werden einzeln verkauft.
Sich eher teuer...

Wie dick sind denn die normalen Spacer?

Kann man da einfach 2 x 0,7 er anstatt nem regulären nehmen?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. August 2011)

Die normalen sind 2,5mm.


----------



## US. (4. August 2011)

Hi,

die sind ausnahmsweise günstig 
Gibts wie von dreamdeep beschrieben in 0,7mm aber auch in 1,8mm Stärke.
Z.B. bei bike-components.
Damit kann man sich dann die Wunschkettenlienie zusammenspacern.

Gesamtgehäusebreite mit Spacern sollte bei HTII-Lagern bei 73mm liegen.
Wobei Abweichungen von +/-0,7mm problemlos realisierbar sind.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## baumkopf (4. August 2011)

Nabend Gemeinde,

Momentan baue ich gedanklich mein UFO St 2011 auf.

Geplant ist 1x10, vorne um die 32-34z, hinten 11-36. 

Meine Frage an euch lautet: Macht sich ein so kleines Kettenblatt negativ bemerkbar? Ich denke da an Pedalrückschlag oder starkes Wippen. 

 Soweit es mir bekannt war, passt der Drehpunkt am Hinterbau ja ziemlich gut zu 36/38 Zähnen, wie schauts aber mit den kleineren aus? Evtl. können Hammerschmiddeure sich ja auch mal zu Wort melden, die eventuelle Problematik müsste sich dort ja noch stärker manifestieren.


----------



## Surtre (4. August 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Gesamtgehäusebreite mit Spacern sollte bei HTII-Lagern bei 73mm liegen.
> Wobei Abweichungen von +/-0,7mm problemlos realisierbar sind.
> Gruß, Uwe



75,5mm müssen es inkl. Spacer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. August 2011)

Yep, 75,5mm


----------



## US. (4. August 2011)

ja, 75,5 - mea culpa!


----------



## Bas-t (6. August 2011)

kurze Frage:

Innenlagergehäuse 68mm breit
Lagerschalen des Tretlagers haben innen 76,5mm platz.
So jetzt muss ich das ja mit spacern unterfüttern, und die Grafe ist die, muss ich das jetzt auf den zehntel mm genau unterlegen damit das Tretlager die richtige Vorspannung hat?


Die Frage stellt sich mir, weil ich eine Kettenführung mit Lagerklemmung montieren will,.. so die Kettenführung hat eine Stärke von ca 2,5mm und die beiliegenden Spacer des Lagers sind ebenfalls 2,5mm dick,.. dh ohne nachzuarbeiten könnte ich 7,5mm unterlegen,... das reicht dann sicher nicht, stimmts? aber bei nochmal 2,5mm würde(nach meiner Theorie) die Vorspannung fürs Lager fehlen,..stimmt das??

2. Frage:
auch wenn ich die spacer anpasse, dann habe ich 8,5mm unterlegt--->heisst mir gehen 8,5mm Gewinde flöten, was ich bei (rechts und links jeweils) 10mm insgesamt echt hart finde,...  
NEUES/ANDERES Tretlager??

danke schonmal


----------



## MaW:) (6. August 2011)

Was für ein Tretlager hast du??


----------



## Bas-t (6. August 2011)

76mm RaceFace Xtype (ISIS drive)


----------



## MaW:) (6. August 2011)

Also es gibt kein X-Type mit ISIS. Gebe mal ein link von der Race Face Seite , da wissen wir gleich mehr

Siehe hier:Race Face Tretlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (6. August 2011)

Hi,...
es ist kein neues Innenlager(2008) und jetzt bin ich verwirrt,..ich war davon ausgegangen dass es ein ISIS wäre,..aber ich habs grad hier zerlegt liegen und ich glaube das war eine Fehlvermutung,... drauf steht aufjeden 

"Raceface all Mountain/XC  X-Type"

War davon ausgegangen dass die Achse am/im/das lager ist nur hab die Kunststoffhülse eben mal ausversehen abgezogen und gesehen dass die lager ausschlieslich in den Schalen sind und die Achse im linken Kurbelarm fest ist.

was ist denn das nun für ein Standart??

Gruß Basti und danke schonmal


Edit:

Wenn ich die Gewindemaßen von Innenlagern(Quelle Wikipedia) vergleiche, komm ich zu dem Entschluss dass ich ein einfaches BSA Lager habe und kein ISIS,..schonmal cool,... aber kann e sein, dass ich ein Adapterlager für meine RaceFaceKurbel brauche??
Quelle für meine Verunsicherung:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26752_X-Type-BB30-Adapter-Innenlager-.html


MfG Basti


----------



## MaW:) (6. August 2011)

Da müsste es ja so ein Tretlager sein??

Wenn ja müsste das der X Type Standart von Race Face sein. Und das Tretlager passt in ein 68 und 73er Tretlagergehäuse. Bei 68er Gehäuse links und rechts die Unterlegringe drauf lassen. Aber da du die Kettenführung mit dem Tretlager klemmst, auf der Seite den Ring nicht dazu nehmen.

Nur noch eine Frage von mir hast du ggf. drei Unterlegringe??


----------



## Bas-t (6. August 2011)

Ja sieht in etwa so aus,.. nur halt älteres Modell,.. aber vom Aufbau exakt so!!
Nur gibts bei solchen Lagern unterschiedliche Achdurchmesser oder so? oder sind diese lager mit allen Kurbeln die eine Achse integriert haben kompatibel?

Gruß

Edit:

ganz genau ist es dieses hier:
http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...13&ig1id=370&iid=2648&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2011)

Jemand Tipps für 1.5 zu 1 1/8 Steuersatz? Sollte bezahlbar sein, möglichst *hoch* bauen und natürlich die vorgeschrieben Einpresstiefe haben.


----------



## acid-driver (6. August 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Nur gibts bei solchen Lagern unterschiedliche Achdurchmesser oder so? oder sind diese lager mit allen Kurbeln die eine Achse integriert haben kompatibel?



ja, gibt verschiede achsdurchmesser. meines wissens haben shimano und race-face die gleichen. truvativ, BOR und tune haben andere durchmesser.


----------



## Bas-t (6. August 2011)

heisst: ich kann ein SaintLager auf meine Kurbel bauen?


----------



## MaW:) (6. August 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Ja sieht in etwa so aus,.. nur halt älteres Modell,.. aber vom Aufbau exakt so!!
> Nur gibts bei solchen Lagern unterschiedliche Achdurchmesser oder so? oder sind diese lager mit allen Kurbeln die eine Achse integriert haben kompatibel?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Also an sich brauchst du keine Unterlegringe drunter baun(ausser Die für den breitenausgleich von 73 auf 68er Gehäuse), da dieses Tretlager passen müsste
Ja es gibt unterschiedliche Durchmesser bei den Aufbauten der Tretlager, die so aussehen, kommt von den drei großen Firmen die alles eben etwas besser machen wollen.
Könnte ich dir so helfen oder hast noch ein Problem??


----------



## Bas-t (6. August 2011)

ja ich könnte es unterlegen, eben diese 8mm (68mmgehäuse 76mmLager) nur dann verschenke ich ja 8mm Gewinde von den ohnehin schon nur 20mm und durch den ausgleich der kettenlinie würde dies bedeuten, dass links das volle Gewinde verfügbar ist und rechts alle spacer und somit kaum gewinde überbleibt,... und da habe ich Angst dass es mir das Gewinde WIEDER versaut,...


----------



## trailterror (6. August 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Jemand Tipps für 1.5 zu 1 1/8 Steuersatz? Sollte bezahlbar sein, möglichst *hoch* bauen und natürlich die vorgeschrieben Einpresstiefe haben.



Hast du schon bei reset nachgekuckt?


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hast du schon bei reset nachgekuckt?



Ja, der RESET 150 wäre perfekt, aber 179,- ist mir eigentlich mehr als zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (6. August 2011)

Den Reset hast du dein Leben lang!


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die sind ausnahmsweise günstig
> Gibts wie von dreamdeep beschrieben in 0,7mm aber auch in 1,8mm Stärke.
> ...





gibts für diese dünnen Spacer ne Seriennummer?
ich finde die net bei den üblichen Händlern...

die von Aerozine kosten 1,20 pro 0,2 mm Spacer


----------



## dreamdeep (6. August 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12896_Distanzring-fuer-Hollowtech-II-Lager-.html


----------



## trailterror (6. August 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ja, der RESET 150 wäre perfekt, aber 179,- ist mir eigentlich mehr als zu viel



http://www.hibike.de/produkt/d326c4b0b9275f74ee0e58d2a9323023/Reset-150-Steuersatz-1.5.html


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/produkt/d326c4b0b9275f74ee0e58d2a9323023/Reset-150-Steuersatz-1.5.html



Danke, aber da kommen nochmal rund 40,- für die Reducer drauf 

Suche wie gesagt eigentlich was günstigeres, nur will ich nicht unter die 22mm Einpresstiefe gehen weil mein UFO-ST noch aus der ersten Serie mit dem anfälligen Steuerrohr ist.


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12896_Distanzring-fuer-Hollowtech-II-Lager-.html



sänks


----------



## nollak (6. August 2011)

Top link, die brauch ich glaub uach beim Rad von meinem Bruder, da passt anscheinend auch was mit der Distanz vom Innenlagergehäuse nicht so ganz.


----------



## matze24 (7. August 2011)

mal ne Frage Ich will mir eine 30,8 Sattelstütze kaufen, habe aber einen  Rahmen der ein 30,9 Durchmesser hat.Seht Ihr da ein Problem?


----------



## slayerrider (7. August 2011)

matze24 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage Ich will mir eine 30,8 Sattelstütze kaufen, habe aber einen  Rahmen der ein 30,9 Durchmesser hat.Seht Ihr da ein Problem?



würde ich jetzt nicht machen, da geht sicher mit der Zeit was kaputt. Es gibt doch sowieso genug 30,9-Stützen...


Nach 1,5 Wochen Nutzung funktioniert mein Helius super. Aber leider lösen sich die Decals schon ab. Passiert das oft? Ist das jemand auch schon passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2011)

matze24 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage Ich will mir eine 30,8 Sattelstütze kaufen, habe aber einen  Rahmen der ein 30,9 Durchmesser hat.Seht Ihr da ein Problem?



Die Differenz ist ja gerade mal ein Zehntel Millimeter. Halte ich für unproblematisch und würde ich ohne Bedenken benutzen.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. August 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Nach 1,5 Wochen Nutzung funktioniert mein Helius super. Aber leider lösen sich die Decals schon ab. Passiert das oft? Ist das jemand auch schon passiert?


Ist mir bisher noch nie passiert. Klebe meine aber auch immer selbst auf. Vorher gut entfetten und danach mit dem Heißluftfön nochmal warm machen und festreiben.


----------



## slayerrider (7. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ist mir bisher noch nie passiert. Klebe meine aber auch immer selbst auf. Vorher gut entfetten und danach mit dem Heißluftfön nochmal warm machen und festreiben.



Hm, meine waren schon aufgeklebt. Vlt. war der Rahmen nicht richtig entfettet...


----------



## sap (7. August 2011)

meine sind auch erstaunlich anfällig, was ablösen betrifft. vielleicht mach ich sie die tage ganz ab, ich weiß ja, was drin steckt


----------



## dr.juggles (7. August 2011)

Fährt hier jemand sein Helius AM in M bei 1,85m & 87cm Schrittlänge?


----------



## acid-driver (7. August 2011)

fast. 1,86 und 86cm. aber M stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (8. August 2011)

Hat hier jemand schonmal einen Evolver in einem AM oder FR getestet?
Und eventuell sogar mit 216/63?
Erfahrungen bezüglich Kollision und wo man die vordere Dämpferschiene einhängt, gehen da scheinbar ein bisschen auseinander. Muss mir meine Geo dann mal anschauen, ob das mir nicht zu steil wird. Fahre aktuell im FR 180mm vorne, 200/57 Dämpfer hinten, untere Einhängung am Umlenkhebel und den Schlitten in der hintersten Bohrung bündig.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/1/2/4/_/medium/daempferschlitten.jpg


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Habe mein Ion jetzt chemisch entlacken und eloxieren lassen. War vorher original Pulverbeschichtet von Nicolai.

Wie sieht das mit der Garantie aus? Besteht die weiterhin?


----------



## Timmy35 (8. August 2011)

Sollte man sowas nicht vorher fragen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. August 2011)

Ich würde sagen, dass die weg ist...


----------



## kroiterfee (8. August 2011)

warum sollte sie da sein?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Mail an Nicolai geschrieben. Aus Kurze Frage-> Kurze Antwort wurde ja hier Kurze Frage-> Gegenfrage

Fährt jemand eine BOS Idylle in seinem Ion? Gibts irgendwelche Probleme wegen dem langen Steuerrohr?


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. August 2011)

Poste lieber erst mal ein Bild vom eloxierten Rahmen


----------



## Kontragonist (8. August 2011)

+1 !!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2011)

Ist noch nicht wieder bei mir! Aber ihr bekommt es zusehen


----------



## cspr (9. August 2011)

Ich hab den ISX-6 in meinem AM drin (216er im 2010er AM), auf dem obersten Loch hat man auf dem letzten cm eine Kollision mit dem Piggy und dem ULH (siehe Fotoalbum).
Bei mir aber bisher nicht weiter schlimm da ich meinen Reifen auf 170mm eh nicht fahren kann.



sap schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schonmal einen Evolver in einem AM oder FR getestet?
> Und eventuell sogar mit 216/63?
> Erfahrungen bezüglich Kollision und wo man die vordere Dämpferschiene einhängt, gehen da scheinbar ein bisschen auseinander. Muss mir meine Geo dann mal anschauen, ob das mir nicht zu steil wird. Fahre aktuell im FR 180mm vorne, 200/57 Dämpfer hinten, untere Einhängung am Umlenkhebel und den Schlitten in der hintersten Bohrung bündig.
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/1/2/4/_/medium/daempferschlitten.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Habe mein Ion jetzt chemisch entlacken und eloxieren lassen. War vorher original Pulverbeschichtet von Nicolai.
> 
> Wie sieht das mit der Garantie aus? Besteht die weiterhin?



Mail von Nicolai: Garantie erlischt beim Strahlen und eloxieren. Also beim "nur" eloxieren auch


----------



## CYBO (10. August 2011)

Moin!

Habe ein neues ION mit Reset 118er Steuersatz. Habe gehört ich könne die kurze BoXXer Brücke verbauen, allerdings sieht das jetzt folgendermaßen aus:







Ich habe etwas Luft am Steuersatz ca. 1mm (Deckel). Und die Brücke ist 2-3mm zu weit oben, denn die Tauchrohre sollen ja ca. 2mm oben raus schauen. 
Der Abstand der unteren Brücke zum ende der Tauchrohre passt auch mit 156mm.

Wie seht ihr das?

VG Roland


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. August 2011)

Die Luft beim Steuersatzdeckel ist normal. Ist nur Deko.
Die Gabelsache kann ich nicht beurteilen. Evlt. 2mm vom Steuerrohr abfraesen!


----------



## CYBO (10. August 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Luft beim Steuersatzdeckel ist normal. Ist nur Deko.
> Die Gabelsache kann ich nicht beurteilen. Evlt. 2mm vom Steuerrohr abfraesen!



Dann kann ich den auch weg lassen oder? Denn abdichten tut der nix und liegt unter der Brücke. Oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. August 2011)

Abdichten tut der nix. Bringt aber nur 0,1mm, weil darunter der Konus ist.
Platz schafft es nicht! 
Hast du den unteren Konus komplett im Lager ?
Hast du ein Bild von unten?


----------



## CYBO (10. August 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Abdichten tut der nix. Bringt aber nur 0,1mm, weil darunter der Konus ist.
> Platz schafft es nicht!
> Hast du den unteren Konus komplett im Lager ?
> Hast du ein Bild von unten?



Der sitzt richtig:


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. August 2011)

Schade. Ich würde oben und unten 1mm abfräsen und vorher bei N anfragen!


----------



## raschaa (10. August 2011)

bei mir hats nicolai etwas "verzockt", hab damals selber oben und unten je 3mm runtergefräst^^


----------



## Fusel Wusel (10. August 2011)

Zugegebener Maßen habe ich keine Ahnung von Doppelbrückengabeln. Aber kann man nicht einfach die Standrohre durch die untere Brücke etwas nach oben schieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (10. August 2011)

Danke für die Fotos, ich werde es einfach mal testen, mein Umlenkhebel und meine Dämpferaufnahme ist doch ein bisschen anders. Habe mir einen gebrauchten Evolver ISX 4 geholt, wenn es nicht tut, kommt er wieder in den Bikemarkt.
Wenn du den Dämpfer umdrehst, stöhst der Piggy wohl ans Unterrohr? Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? Beim Piggy meines aktuellen DHX ist noch sehr viel Platz bis zum Unterrohr, Rahmengröße L.




cspr schrieb:


> Ich hab den ISX-6 in meinem AM drin (216er im 2010er AM), auf dem obersten Loch hat man auf dem letzten cm eine Kollision mit dem Piggy und dem ULH (siehe Fotoalbum).
> Bei mir aber bisher nicht weiter schlimm da ich meinen Reifen auf 170mm eh nicht fahren kann.


----------



## raschaa (10. August 2011)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Zugegebener Maßen habe ich keine Ahnung von Doppelbrückengabeln. Aber kann man nicht einfach die Standrohre durch die untere Brücke etwas nach oben schieben?



naja, können schon, nur sollten 200-205mm standrohr freibleiben damit sie wenigstens federn kann^^
wobei selbst die RochShox techniker sagen, dass eine Boxxer-WC aufgrund der progression der luftkartusche nie über 198mm hinauskommen...


----------



## CYBO (10. August 2011)

...und jeder millimeter (verkürzen) macht den lenkwinkel steiler^^


----------



## raschaa (10. August 2011)

was bei dem reset steursatz aufgrund der bauhöhe vernachlässigbar ist^^
bzw. wenn ich das bild betrachte kannste alles oben wegnehmen....

im allgemeinen sollte man sich bei koehne den reset steuersatz oben als LP ausführung bestellen, dann erübrigt sich das problem


----------



## cspr (10. August 2011)

sap schrieb:


> ...Wenn du den Dämpfer umdrehst, stöhst der Piggy wohl ans Unterrohr?


Das nicht, aber das Ventil der Hauptkammer wieder mit dem ULH(foto06) 


sap schrieb:


> ...Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?


M


----------



## US. (10. August 2011)

Würde einfach die Standrohre 2mm rauf schieben und gut is.
Wichtig ist nur, daß die untere Brücke nicht aufs Casting knallt.

Wenn du jetzt die Gabel nach Soll-Vorgabe Rock Shox verbaut hast, sind da bestimmt noch 2mm Luft.

Und der Lenkwinkel ändert sich da gerade mal um 0,1°

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (11. August 2011)

Hat jemand hier einen Tipp für mich, wo ich 4 kleine Einstellschrauben vom Hope Tech Bremsgriff goldfarben eloxieren lassen könnte?


----------



## stuk (12. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier einen Tipp für mich, wo ich 4 kleine Einstellschrauben vom Hope Tech Bremsgriff goldfarben eloxieren lassen könnte?



klick mal hier http://www.fot.de/index_flash.html

mfg


----------



## S-type (12. August 2011)

Hallo,
Ich suche einen neuen Laufradsatz für´s AC. Es sollten 2.4 Reifen passen und er sollte mein Kampfgewicht von 90kg aushalten. Hr 12x135 Vr 9x100 wobei ich mir in absehbarer Zeit eine neue Gabel zulegen möchte, heißt das Vr sollte umrüstbar sein. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren, nächstes Jahr einen Alpen X. 
Budget ca.500-600
Im Auge habe ich Crossmaxx SX oder Veltec V Two.
Was meint Ihr? Was gibt es für Alternativen?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## acid-driver (12. August 2011)

mavic ist meiner meinung nach zu teuer für das gebotene. 

ich hab mir neulich DIESEN laufradsatz fürs CC gekauft. fürs AM hab ich einen ähnlichen. die felgen sind echt klasse, die aufbauqualität stimmt auch und die hope-naben sind auch noch nicht weiter aufgefallen.


----------



## MaW:) (12. August 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mavic ist meiner meinung nach zu teuer für das gebotene.
> 
> ich hab mir neulich DIESEN laufradsatz fürs CC gekauft. fürs AM hab ich einen ähnlichen. die felgen sind echt klasse, die aufbauqualität stimmt auch und die hope-naben sind auch noch nicht weiter aufgefallen.



Bin deiner Meinung. 
Und das Angebot is mal richtig Top, erst recht das man den LRS auch für DH nehmen kann


----------



## S-type (12. August 2011)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Bin deiner Meinung.
> Und das Angebot is mal richtig Top, erst recht das man den LRS auch für DH nehmen kann



Ihr meint sicherlich die Hope mit den Flow? Die Crest sind doch eher für CC? aber schön leicht


----------



## acid-driver (12. August 2011)

ah, sorry, ich dachte die flow versteht sich von selbst bei 2,4  

hab an beiden rädern die flow


----------



## schnellerseller (13. August 2011)

Guten Morgen,
Hab folgendes Problem:
Hab mein FR verkauft und der Käufer brachte es zu einem mir unbekannten Händler um nen kleinen Servicecheck durchzuführen.
Das Bike ist nun am Lager beschädigt  und der Händler meinte es war zuvor falsch eingesetzt und er hat es nicht rausbekommen und dabei ist die beschädigung entstanden. Meine Frage: Kann man ein Tretlager (komplett FALSCH) einbauen ohne das es raussteht oder sonstirgendwie von außen sichtbar ist!? Ich habe das Lager immer vom Händler des Vertrauens ein-ausbauen lassen u. nie Schwierigkeiten damit gehabt...das hätte ich doch gesehen gemerkt bzw. gar nicht ganz reinbekommen wenn das Lager gar nicht richtig im Gewinde sitzt oder


----------



## chickenway-user (13. August 2011)

Naja, man könnte schon links und rechts vertauschen, dann kriegt mans vielleicht rein und hinterher isses kaputt... 
Aber das merkt man beim Einbau. Wenn der halbwegs kompetent ist macht er sowas nicht.

Was ist denn jetzt kaputt? Das Gewinde?


----------



## schnellerseller (13. August 2011)

Ja das Gewinde am Rahmen, Lager ist ohne rohe üble Gewalt nicht mehr rauszukriegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (13. August 2011)

beide Seiten?
ich habe mein gewinde diesen Monat bei Reset austauschen lassen, geht schnell und Me für einen solchen Eingriff top Preis.....

Hat sich eine Lagerschale maybe minimal gelöst und hat dann durch ANtritt das Gewinde abgearbeitet bis es sich verkeilt hat?so in etwa wars bei mir:-(


----------



## MaW:) (13. August 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Hab folgendes Problem:
> Hab mein FR verkauft und der Käufer brachte es zu einem mir unbekannten Händler um nen kleinen Servicecheck durchzuführen.
> Das Bike ist nun am Lager beschädigt  und der Händler meinte es war zuvor falsch eingesetzt und er hat es nicht rausbekommen und dabei ist die beschädigung entstanden. Meine Frage: Kann man ein Tretlager (komplett FALSCH) einbauen ohne das es raussteht oder sonstirgendwie von außen sichtbar ist!? Ich habe das Lager immer vom Händler des Vertrauens ein-ausbauen lassen u. nie Schwierigkeiten damit gehabt...das hätte ich doch gesehen gemerkt bzw. gar nicht ganz reinbekommen wenn das Lager gar nicht richtig im Gewinde sitzt oder




Ja so etwas kann passieren wenn man das Tretlager trocken, also ohne Fett auf dem Gewinde, einbaut. Man bekommt das Tretlager ohne Probleme rein, aber da Alu so weich ist brauch sich nur ein Span bilden und das war es. 
Das ist mir auch einmal passiert und genau das gleiche Problem, da hilft nur noch Power in den Armen um das Tretlager rauszubekommen und dann Rahmengewinde reparieren und neues Lager Kaufen


----------



## Harvester (13. August 2011)

ich glaub das Problem ist vorallem, das jetzt die Reparatur dem Vorbesitzer angelastet wird, oder?


----------



## schnellerseller (14. August 2011)

Ja das ist ne gute Frage...da wird es dann wohl der eine Händler auf den anderen schieben!? Fakt ist bei mir war alles TipTop und hatte keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit irgendwas...komische Sache in jedem Falle


----------



## der-gute (19. August 2011)

Wird es zur Eurobike ein Shadow Plus XTR Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig geben?
So als Konkurrent zum X.0 DH Schaltwerk...

Ach noch was:
Vorne 38z, hinten 11-36.
Da reicht doch ein kurzer Käfig, oder?


----------



## BOSTAD (19. August 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Ja das ist ne gute Frage...da wird es dann wohl der eine Händler auf den anderen schieben!? Fakt ist bei mir war alles TipTop und hatte keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit irgendwas...komische Sache in jedem Falle



Also grundsätzlich stellt sich ja die Frage, ist der Kunde ein Freund von dir?
Ansonsten gilt nämlich gekauft wie gesehen. Wie im Gebrauchtwagenmarkt. 
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Lager linksrum oder ohne Fett eingebaut wurde. Du hast davon ja letztendlich auch nichts gewusst und hast keine hinterlistigen Absichten gehabt und du bist keine Händler der irgendwelche Garantien vergibt.
Meiner Meinung nach hätte die Werkstatt die den Schaden verursacht hat, vorher Kontakt aufnehmen  müssen, sobald irgendwelche Unregelmäßigkeiten auffallen. 
Dann hättest du rein theoretisch nämlich deinen Händler dafür verantwortlich machen können, der ja das Lager falsch eingebaut haben soll. 

Super ärgerlich für alle Seiten, um hier einen schuldigen zu finden sollte bestenfalls ein Dritter, wenn möglich "Meister" mal das Rad angucken und ein Gutachten schreiben.


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Vorne 38z, hinten 11-36.
> Da reicht doch ein kurzer Käfig, oder?



Am Fully ? Könnte knapp werden.

34-11 mit einem Saint SS am Helius geht noch ganz gut, ist aber nicht mehr viel Reserve.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand die Maße der Rahmendecals sagen...für ein Ion. Weiß nicht, ob es da Unterschiede gibt! Aufkleber sollen aufs Ober- und Unterrohr. Danke


----------



## der-gute (19. August 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Am Fully ? Könnte knapp werden.
> 
> 34-11 mit einem Saint SS am Helius geht noch ganz gut, ist aber nicht mehr viel Reserve.



Argon FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (19. August 2011)

Da stehen die Chancen ganz gut aber wenn es passt dann nutzt du den gesamten Spannbereich des Schaltwerks aus. 
Wenn Du sicher gehen möchtest entweder Medium Cage oder 11-34.


----------



## schnellerseller (19. August 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich stellt sich ja die Frage, ist der Kunde ein Freund von dir?
> Ansonsten gilt nämlich gekauft wie gesehen. Wie im Gebrauchtwagenmarkt.
> Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Lager linksrum oder ohne Fett eingebaut wurde. Du hast davon ja letztendlich auch nichts gewusst und hast keine hinterlistigen Absichten gehabt und du bist keine Händler der irgendwelche Garantien vergibt.
> Meiner Meinung nach hätte die Werkstatt die den Schaden verursacht hat, vorher Kontakt aufnehmen  müssen, sobald irgendwelche Unregelmäßigkeiten auffallen.
> ...



Freund ist übertrieben, Unbekannter untertrieben  
Er (Käufer)  macht ja gar kein Aufstand, Wir sehn halt auch den Händler in der Schuld der es so "dumm" kaputtgerissen hat. Hab nun Bilder gemacht und meinem (Fach) Händler weitergeleitet, sieht echt nach stumpfer brachialer Gewalt aus. Bilder sind in meinem Album...


----------



## der-gute (19. August 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Freund ist übertrieben, Unbekannter untertrieben
> Er (Käufer)  macht ja gar kein Aufstand, Wir sehn halt auch den Händler in der Schuld der es so "dumm" kaputtgerissen hat. Hab nun Bilder gemacht und meinem (Fach) Händler weitergeleitet, sieht echt nach stumpfer brachialer Gewalt aus. Bilder sind in meinem Album...



In Ludwigsburg gibt's n Fahrrad-sachverständigen-Büro

www.zedler.de


----------



## der-gute (19. August 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Da stehen die Chancen ganz gut aber wenn es passt dann nutzt du den gesamten Spannbereich des Schaltwerks aus.
> Wenn Du sicher gehen möchtest entweder Medium Cage oder 11-34.



Ich wechsel ja wegen 11-36 auf 10fach


----------



## dreamdeep (19. August 2011)

Hat jemand den Nicolai Austreiber für Steuersatz-Lagerschalen in Gebrauch? Taugt der was? Wie schonend lassen sich die Lagerschalen damit austreiben? Was kostet er?


----------



## Ge!st (20. August 2011)

Der Nicolai Austreiber ist ein massiver Metallstab und hat unten einen für den Steuersatz passenden Adapter. Der Adapter muss zum Steuersatz, den man Austreiber will, passen, ist also kein universal Teil. Der Nicolai Austreiber ist eigentlich nur bei Steuersätzen sinnvoll die a. mit großer Einpresstiefe und b. mit einem guten konventionellen Steuersatzaustreiber partout nicht rauszubekommen sind.

Was das Teil aktuell kostet, weiß ich nicht, kommt auch darauf an, ob du Adapter für mehrere Steuersätze brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (20. August 2011)

Gibts nen anderen Empfehlenswerten?

Wollte mein Ufo evtl übern Winter von der Pulverbeschichtung befreien lassen und hab keinen Austreiber.


----------



## Ge!st (20. August 2011)

Cyclus Steuersatzaustreiber (gibt es für 1, 1 1/8 und 1.5) sind von wirklich guter Qualität, die Teile sind ordentlich massiv und reichen in der Regel völlig aus.


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Cyclus Steuersatzaustreiber (gibt es für 1, 1 1/8 und 1.5) sind von wirklich guter Qualität, die Teile sind ordentlich massiv und reichen in der Regel völlig aus.



Geh davon aus, dass sich mit dem Cyclus Austeiber bei einer 22mm Reset Steuersatzschale (Stahl) gar nichts bewegt .... zumindest in einem Nicolai Rahmen.

Und selbst mit dem Nicolai Austreiber brauchst Du eine wirklich stabile Einspannmöglichkeit für den Rahmen die keinen Deut nachfedert, einen großen Hammer und etwas Zeit bis das Mistding draussen ist.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. August 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Freund ist übertrieben, Unbekannter untertrieben
> Er (Käufer)  macht ja gar kein Aufstand, Wir sehn halt auch den Händler in der Schuld der es so "dumm" kaputtgerissen hat. Hab nun Bilder gemacht und meinem (Fach) Händler weitergeleitet, sieht echt nach stumpfer brachialer Gewalt aus. Bilder sind in meinem Album...



Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe :

- Eher nach jemanden, der nicht weiss in welche Richtung die Schalen rausgeschraubt werden.
- Sowie nach einem nicht passenden Werkzeug.

Habt Ihr die Schalen dann rausbekommen ?

lg
Wolfgang.


----------



## Ge!st (20. August 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Geh davon aus, dass sich mit dem Cyclus Austeiber bei einer 22mm Reset Steuersatzschale (Stahl) gar nichts bewegt .... zumindest in einem Nicolai Rahmen.
> 
> Und selbst mit dem Nicolai Austreiber brauchst Du eine wirklich stabile Einspannmöglichkeit für den Rahmen die keinen Deut nachfedert, einen großen Hammer und etwas Zeit bis das Mistding draussen ist.


In dem Fall ist das dann die Ausnahme von der besagten Regel (ein Steuersatz mit Schalen aus Stahl in einem Alu Steuerrohr ist nahe am Albtraum). 

Wenn es ganz hart kommt, hilft Konventionelles vorgehen nichts und man muss den Steuersatz zerstören, um diese aus dem Steuerrohr herauszubekommen (mir ist so ein Fall bekannt, da wurden die Steuersatzschalen ganz ganz vorsichtig angesägt und erst dann konnten diese entfernt werden).


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. August 2011)

Also ich habe einfach ein Stück Edelstahl Rohr genommen! Damit habe ich meinen Acros AH-07 mit Gewalt rausbekommen! Sind nur minimale Kratzer drauf.


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Also ich habe einfach ein Stück Edelstahl Rohr genommen! Damit habe ich meinen Acros AH-07 mit Gewalt rausbekommen! Sind nur minimale Kratzer drauf.



Acros ist aus Alu - der geht auch in 22mm einpresstiefe wesentlich leichter raus.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. August 2011)

Also mit 12mm Einpresstiefe+Stahl war es kein Problem mit dem Cycles.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. August 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r das Feedback zum austreiber. 
Den cyclus habe ich bereits in 1 1/8. Ist ein gutes Teil, habe damit bisher alles raus bekommen. 
In 1.5 kostet er allerdings auch 60,-â¬ ausserdem geht er nicht so schonend mit den lagerschalen um, was mir beim Angleset wichtig ist. 
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, inwiefern unterscheiden sich die EinsÃ¤tze beim N Austreiber? AuÃer der WandstÃ¤rke der Lagerschalen gibt es doch keinerlei Unterschiede.





.


----------



## Ge!st (20. August 2011)

Dafür hätte ich einen ganz einfach aber recht wirkungsvollen Tipp: Nimm strapazierfähiges Gewebeklebeband und Klebe jeweils einen Streifen davon auf die Zinken des Austreibers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (21. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand von euch eine Empfehlung für biegsame Welle (Länge so um 20-30 cm) zum Einsatz mit einer Ratsche oder einem Drehmomentschlüssel mit 1/4 Zoll Vierkant-Anschluss für 5 mm Bits geben? Möglichst ohne das man noch Adapter dazwischenstecken muss, um das Ganze kompatibel zu machen.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Dafür hätte ich einen ganz einfach aber recht wirkungsvollen Tipp: Nimm strapazierfähiges Gewebeklebeband und Klebe jeweils einen Streifen davon auf die Zinken des Austreibers.



Werde ich bei gelegenheit probieren. Für 1.5 werde ich mir jetzt aber den Nicolai Austreiber besorgen.


----------



## schnellerseller (21. August 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe :
> 
> - Eher nach jemanden, der nicht weiss in welche Richtung die Schalen rausgeschraubt werden.
> - Sowie nach einem nicht passenden Werkzeug.
> ...



Bike steht gerade bei meinem Händler, er meint er kriegts raus...hat aber fast geweint wo er die Pfuscherei gesehen hat! Ich schreib sobald er an der Arbeit war...


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von euch eine Empfehlung für biegsame Welle (Länge so um 20-30 cm) zum Einsatz mit einer Ratsche oder einem Drehmomentschlüssel mit 1/4 Zoll Vierkant-Anschluss für 5 mm Bits geben? Möglichst ohne das man noch Adapter dazwischenstecken muss, um das Ganze kompatibel zu machen.



Schau mal bei Gedore oder Hazet. Hab dort mal etwas gesehen...


----------



## sap (24. August 2011)

hm, sollte es mich bedenklich stimmen, dass sich meine sattelstütze nicht tiefer als die umwerferklemmung einschieben lässt? habe mir eine extra lange bestellt, um das tourenfahren etwas angenehmer zu machen (bei der alten fehlen mir da 1-2cm), aber die lange kann ich nur sehr wenig versenken. bis zum lager von der hinterbauschwinge ist noch massig platz, scheint an der umwerferklemmung zu eng zu sein...


----------



## Kontragonist (24. August 2011)

Nicolai reibt die Sitzrohre nur bis auf 300 mm aus. Es gibt wohl Rohre mit Innendurchmessern, die Ã¤hnlich dem ausgeriebenem MaÃ sind, wo die SattelstÃ¼tze tiefer reingeht, aber bei meinen beiden Heliusen trifft das leider auch nicht zu â¦


----------



## sap (24. August 2011)

joar, das mit den 300mm passt wohl relativ genau, dann liegt es daran. danke für die info


----------



## chickenway-user (24. August 2011)

Kann man aber tiefer ausreiben (lassen).


----------



## flyingscot (24. August 2011)

Aber nicht von Nicolai, da die dort verwendete Reibahle nur gut 300mm lang ist.

Früher wurde das Sattelrohr optional von beiden Seiten ausgerieben (also vor dem Schweißen). Diese Option gibt es aber meines Wissens nicht mehr (Laut Info von Falco vor Jahren).

Ich hatte bei meinem Helius AM Glück: Die Sattelstütze geht problemlos tiefer als der ausgeriebene Bereich, lediglich dann etwas schwerer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (26. August 2011)

super, ich habe mir gerade die Shannon bestellt. D.h. dann, dass immer 20cm rausschauen. Mist...


Ist das Innenlager jetzt raus? Für mich gibt es auch nur einen Erklärung. Der Händler kann wohl nicht schrauben, aber als Händler ist das wohl auch keine Vorraussetzung


----------



## sap (29. August 2011)

Hm, hatte gestern im Bikepark eine uncoole Landung nach einem zu kurz gehüpften Double. Vorderrad überm Hügel, Hinterrad noch hintendran. War ziemlich unangenehm, aber ein kleiner Double. Habe akut nix am Bike feststellen können, was wäre denn am ehesten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen? Die Landung war so unschön, dass ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann, dass da nix passiert ist. Laufräder sind erstaunlicherweise auch beide ok


----------



## flyingscot (29. August 2011)

Der Steuerrohrbereich/Gabelschaft/Gabelbrücke wird bei so einem Stunt extrem belastet. Ich würde mir mal die Gussets/Schweißnähte rund um das Steuerrohr mal genau angucken. Und natürlich die Gabel...


----------



## sap (29. August 2011)

iiiih, dann muss ich es ja putzen 
naja, ich hole mal den lappen. habe heute ja zum glück "zu-hause-arbeitstag"


----------



## sap (29. August 2011)

so, ich hoffe/denke, mir selbst Entwarnung geben zu können. Habe es nun mal sauber gemacht, am Rahmen inklusive Schweißnähten kann ich nichts erkennen. Gabel selbst scheint ok, muss ich nachher aufgrund einer kleinen Undichtigkeit aber sowieso mal rausmachen.
Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## stuk (29. August 2011)

hey ist ja auch ein NICOLAI und nicht irgendeine coladose oder ex-brotkasten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (29. August 2011)

Auch andere Väter haben hübsche Töchter... 
Aber nicht alle darf man so hart rannehmen  (sorry, der musste sein  )


----------



## stuk (29. August 2011)




----------



## trailterror (29. August 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Auch andere Väter haben hübsche Töchter...
> Aber nicht alle darf man so hart rannehmen  (sorry, der musste sein  )


----------



## der-gute (29. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> hey ist ja auch ein NICOLAI und nicht irgendeine coladose oder ex-brotkasten....



Wieviele gerissene Coladosen hast du bisher gesehen?
Dicker is ja auch bei anderen Dingen nicht immer stabiler...
;-)


----------



## stuk (29. August 2011)

bei solchen "landungen" reißen und verbiegen "Coladosen" schonmal deutlich ehr.
Ist aber auch mit einem groben Fahrfehler verbunden und aus Herstellersicht nicht unbedingt abwendbar.
Ich wollte keinen (bestimmten) Hersteller angreifen nur deutlich sagen das NICOLAI Reserven hat.


----------



## c_w (29. August 2011)

Ich koennt jetzt das Foto eines Canyons posten aber... ich lass es mal ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. August 2011)

Oftmals gibt es die Coladosen auf Garantie neu...


----------



## sap (29. August 2011)

A) Hat Nicolai ja auch sowas komisches wie Garantie und B) bin ich trotzdem froh, dass nix passiert zu sein scheint. Garantieabwicklungen machen ja nicht unbedingt glückselig, ganz abgesehen von der Zeit, die ich dann nicht fahren kann.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. August 2011)

Hab gerade eine Garantie/Kulanzgeschichte in Bearbeitung bei N und jetzt ist das erste Mal, dass ich echt genervt bin.

Service schaut in meinen Augen anders aus. Termine werden nicht gehalten und fast keine Antwort auf Emails.

Eurobike und Deutschlandtour sollte man nur machen, wenn der Service am Kunden nicht leidet.

Ich hoffe das Ergebnis passt wenigstens, weil mich die Rahmen überzeugen.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. August 2011)

Moin, habe keine lust 134 Seiten durchzuforsten. Brauch ein paar gute Tipps bezgl. gut schaltbarer 3fach Kettenführung. Mein Helius AM ist mit 3x9 für Touren aufgebaut, wird aber auch gerne bergab bewegt. Z.B geht es nächstes Jahr zum Megavalanche. Bikepark kommt auch mal vor. Rahmen ist Baujahr 2011, also für Kettenführung vorbereitet. Lasst hören! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. August 2011)

Dreist


----------



## Martin1508 (30. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dreist


 
Danke! Werde aus dem Foto leider nicht schlau wer der Hersteller ist. Hast Du die Info noch für mich? Grüße


----------



## Simbl (30. August 2011)

Dreist


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> bei solchen "landungen" reißen und verbiegen "Coladosen" schonmal deutlich ehr.
> Ist aber auch mit einem groben Fahrfehler verbunden und aus Herstellersicht nicht unbedingt abwendbar.
> Ich wollte keinen (bestimmten) Hersteller angreifen nur deutlich sagen das NICOLAI Reserven hat.



Ich finde diese Hausfrauenmathematik nicht zutreffend.

Dickeres Rohr = bessere Haltbarkeit/Stabilität

Das ist sicher nicht so.

Ein konifiziertes und angepasstes Rohr hält sicher mehr aus, als ein dickeres und schwereres gerades Rohr. Gerade bei Speichen sieht man das ja extrem (CX-Ray vs. Comp.) ein Kraftvektor wird in einem runden Rohr nicht anders verlaufen aber vielleicht schlechter eingeleitet.

Wenn man den Bock am Lago in die Felsen wirft, sieht das ganz anders aus. Da zählt dann die reine Materialstärke.

Das schwerer nicht (immer) gleich besser is, liegt auf der Hand.

Und jetzt noch zum Anfangspost:
denke bei so ner Landung mit hügel zwischen den Rädern zerdrückts eher das Laufrad oder die Gabel bekommt was ab.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. August 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Danke! Werde aus dem Foto leider nicht schlau wer der Hersteller ist. Hast Du die Info noch für mich? Grüße



G-Junkies

 Google is your friend


----------



## Ge!st (30. August 2011)

Ob Google wirklich unser "Freund" ist, sei mal dahingestellt, aber die G-JUNKIES Dreist ist richtig gut   Ich habe meine schon seit Jahren im Einsatz, funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag und hat dabei schon einiges wegstecken müssen.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. August 2011)

Ok ok: Google ist bÃ¶se, aber hilfreich 

war Ã¼brigens nicht bÃ¶s gemeint, mein Hinweis â¦


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Hausfrauenmathematik nicht zutreffend.
> 
> Dickeres Rohr = bessere Haltbarkeit/Stabilität


----------



## Martin1508 (31. August 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ok ok: Google ist böse, aber hilfreich
> 
> war übrigens nicht bös gemeint, mein Hinweis


 
Den Hinweis habe ich auch nicht als böse empfunden. Bin ja dankbar für jeden Hinweis und auch nicht wirklich sensibel was manche Sprüche angeht. Es gibt ja in den Foren so manche Pflegefälle, die wirklich jeden Quatsch Ernst nehmen. Was haltet Ihr denn von der e13 3-fach Führung? Taugt die? Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe nochmals.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (1. September 2011)

Suche den Teilkreisdurchmesser, Flanschdicke und Flanschabstand der aktuellen Nucleon COR-Naben.

Vom Rechner bei Whizz Wheels habe ich folgende Daten, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das auch für das aktuelle Modell gilt :

Teilkreisdurchmesser 65,9 mm
Distanz Nabenmitte - Flansch 38 mm
Speichenlochdurchmesser 2,7 mm

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wildbiker (6. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220452587163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 Hä, was ist das und warum ist das so billig? Hat jm. eins von den 10?


----------



## Kontragonist (6. September 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hä, was ist das und warum ist das so billig?





Am beten gefällt mir:
"Reifen: Derzeit Maxxis "ankreuzen", sondern verfügen über Optionen, falls erforderlich."

Das liest sich für mich ähnlich wie:
"Bei Beweltigung von Fragestellung zögern Sie nicht zu gebrauchen von meine Antwort unter [email protected]" 

Was allerdings ne gemeine Unterstellung ist. Vielleicht hat der arme Schmied (verkauft sonst so ne einfache Metallklamotten) nur sein Bike loswerden wollen und versehentlich irgendwo beim Einstellen des Angebots ein Häkchen gesetzt, dass er 10 stück anbietet.


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2011)

Beendet


----------



## wildbiker (6. September 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich koennt jetzt das Foto eines Canyons posten aber... ich lass es mal ;-)



Jepp ich auch, zwar nicht gerissen, aber einige Dellen (einfacher Umfaller hat da schon gereicht). Canyon ist da sicher nicht der Einzige mit Coladosenblech...

Konnte jm. schon den BOS Vip'r fahren? Ist der fürs Helius CC empfehlenswert?


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. September 2011)

Ist halt ein schön leichter und sehr gut funzender RP23. 
Wenn Du nicht so gerne abstimmst ist der gut. Mir hat der zu wenig Einstellungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## e.x.y. (8. September 2011)

Bei einem 1.5  Steuerrohr ist bei der unteren Lagerschale eine Mindesteinpresstiefe von 15 mm erforderlich.

Ist es ohne weiters möglich ein Lagerschale mit 22mm Einpresstiefe zu verbauen? Denke da an den Reset WAN.5 Reduziersteuersatz 1.5" => 1 1/8"


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. September 2011)

Passt.


----------



## hansse35 (8. September 2011)

kurze Frage:

Welchen Nippelspanner/Speichenschlüssel benötige ich für meine Mavic Crossride  Disc Laufräder? Müsste es doch geben bei Bike-Components zB, aber ich weiß nicht welchen.


----------



## Tompfl (9. September 2011)

nachdem ich nun meinen Helius AM Rahmen bestellt habe suche ich nen vernünftigen Steuersatz, habe ein 1,5" Steuerrohr genommen und will ne tapered Gabel fahren. Könnt ihr mir mal bitte den richtigen S.H.I.S. Code nennen, bzw. ein paar Emfehlungen aussprechen?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. September 2011)

shis? wasn das?


mit reset machst du nix verkehrt.


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2011)

klickste


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. September 2011)

Nur als Zwischeninfo. Das Numeric Magazin No. 12 ist am Mitte Oktober erhältlich.


----------



## sap (14. September 2011)

Frage zur KeFü am Helius FR:
Habe eine Blackspire Stinger, 2-fach schaltbar. Funktioniert im Normalfall auch ganz gut, nur bei ein paar Strecken springt mir die Kette noch immer vom größeren aufs kleinere Ritzel. Klar, das Risiko habe ich bei schaltbarer Führung, aber es ist ein blödes Gefühl, wenn ich dann auf einmal ins Leere trete...
Von anderen Bildern her kenne ich es, dass die Kette von der KeFü zum Schaltwerk steiler abfällt, womit auch die Kettenspannung höher sein dürfte, oder? Sind Kette kürzen oder andere KeFü die einzigen Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. September 2011)

Long Cage wäre theoretisch auch eine Option. Sieht nur beschhhhhheiden aus und hat Deinem Fall imho den gleichen Effekt wie eine gekürzte Kette.

Noch eine Option: Sauberer Fahren.. hört sich arrogant an, ist aber so nicht gemeint


----------



## lakekeman (14. September 2011)

2-fach Führungen funktionieren nunmal nur zu 90% weil der Umwerfer oben zuviel Platz lässt. Ist nicht vermeidbar, auch nicht mit andern Schaltwerken oder kürzerer Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (17. September 2011)

Hallo! 
Welcher Vivid-Air würde denn in mein Helius FR von anno dazumal mit 150mm FW (bei 57mm Hub) passen) - bezogen auf das "Tune"?
DANKE!


----------



## blutbuche (19. September 2011)

...kann man eine strebe vom hinterbau , die einen riss hat , problemlos schweissen(lassen ) ?


----------



## WODAN (19. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...kann man eine strebe vom hinterbau , die einen riss hat , problemlos schweissen(lassen ) ?



Das würde ich Nicolai fragen


----------



## trailterror (19. September 2011)

Da würd ich auch bei N nachfragen. Wie haste dass denn hingekriegt?


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. September 2011)

Beim Fully lohnt sich evtl. ein Neuteil!


----------



## blutbuche (19. September 2011)

...is nicht mein bike ... weiss auch nicht , wie´s passiert is - war einfach da ... ich ruf mal bei N an . danke , greez  k.


----------



## Jack22001 (20. September 2011)

Hi Kati,
 Denke schon das die das machen. Wird dann ne neue Strebe eingesetzt (ist es überhaupt am Nicolai passiert). Wird wohl ne Kostenfrage werden. Könnte es sein das ne zu grosse Bremsscheibe verbaut ist, wenn es die Druckstrebe ist? ;o)


----------



## Ge!st (21. September 2011)

Zur Geräuschreduzierung einer Hammerschmidt durch eine relativ lange haltbare Schmierung gibt es hier einen interessanten Thread. Da wird das *Weicon Ketten und Seilspray* empfohlen, das Zeug scheint von den Aussagen sehr wirkungsvoll und wohl auch relativ lange seine Wirkung zu behalten.

Hat von euch Hammerschmidt-Fahrern jemand das Weicon Ketten und Seilspray mal getestet oder habt ihr vielleicht eine andere Lösung?


----------



## BenniG. (25. September 2011)

Leichtes Wackeln im Hinterbau vom Helius AM normal?

Ich hab ein ganz leichtes Wackeln in meinem Hinterbau. Bei eingebautem HR merkt man ein leichtes "Anschlagen" wenn man das HR nach links/rechts bewegt. Ohne HR kann man es an den Ausfallenden merken, wenn man die Ausfallenden im Wechsel gegeinander verwindet (eine Seite nach oben ziehen, andere nach unten drücken).
Man merkt nur in der Hand, dass da irgendwo leichtes Spiel in einer Befestigung sein muss. Ist das normal, oder soll ichs besser mal im Wurzelpuff vorbeibringen?

Zudem hab ich ein Knacken im Hauptlager. Nachdem ich die Madenschrauben dort rausgemacht, Fett reingepresst und die Schrauben wieder reingemacht habe, war es besser. So langsam fängt es aber wieder an. Das Geräusch kommt definitv von dort, wenn ich die eine Madenschraube anziehe hör ich es auch knacken.. Vielleicht hängts zusammen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (25. September 2011)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ohne HR kann man es an den Ausfallenden merken, wenn man die Ausfallenden im Wechsel gegeinander verwindet (eine Seite nach oben ziehen, andere nach unten drücken).



Hört sich nach Hauptschwingenlager an. Brings an besten in den Puff und lass die Vorspannung einstellen.



> Nachdem ich die Madenschrauben dort rausgemacht, Fett reingepresst und die Schrauben wieder reingemacht habe, war es besser.


Kann eigentlich nicht sein, das bringt nichts. Die Achse ist fest im Rahmen, die Schwinge dreht sich auf der Achse. Wenn Du durch die Madenschrauben fett reindrückst, landet das nur im Tretlagerbereich, nicht aber bei den beweglichen Teilen des Schwingenlagers:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8163824&postcount=112


----------



## BenniG. (25. September 2011)

Okay, dann bring ichs mal in den Puff.. Mal sehn, was der Guru sagt.



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich nicht sein, das bringt nichts. Die Achse ist fest im Rahmen, die Schwinge dreht sich auf der Achse. Wenn Du durch die Madenschrauben fett reindrückst, landet das nur im Tretlagerbereich, nicht aber bei den beweglichen Teilen des Schwingenlagers


Das dachte ich mir auch, die Achse ist ja fest (wofür sind dann eigentlich die Madenschrauben?) Aber es hilft tatsächlich. Vielleicht war es nur das Fett zwischen Madenschraube und Außenseite der Achse, das was gebracht hat? Ich hatte das Knacken länger als nen Monat, nach dem Fetteinsatz wars ne Weile weg..


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für Reifen in ein Argon Road passen?


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2011)

meinst du die Breite?


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2011)

Reifendurchmesser / tyre diameter		675
Reifenfreiheit 28" /Tire clearance 28"	1"

das hilft dir nicht, oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. September 2011)

Meine die Breite. 

1 Zoll wäre ja echt wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (29. September 2011)

http://www.nicolai.net/92-0-Helius+MY.html


weiss jemand genaueres?


----------



## dreamdeep (29. September 2011)

Das ist das kleine Helius


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. September 2011)

Wofür soll das Rad gut sein?


----------



## Ge!st (29. September 2011)

Entweder für kleinwüchsige Menschen oder einfach als Fun-Bike.


----------



## WODAN (29. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wofür soll das Rad gut sein?



Wurde für kleine Asiaten mit wenig Platz in der Wohnung gebaut.
Dazu gibt es irgendwo eine Geschichte von Kalle dazu.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. September 2011)

Ok. Wäre es ein Faltrad, dann könnte ich soetwas gebrauchen...


----------



## dreamdeep (29. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wofür soll das Rad gut sein?



Signatur von "Speziazlizt":
Kalle Nicolai: ...wenn man halt in Tokio an ner Ampel steht... ...hat man auf jeden Fall die Show auf seiner Seite...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2010/09...-vielen-projekten-und-hammerschmidt-pimp-kit/


----------



## sap (30. September 2011)

Wat für eine Feder würdet ihr für ein Helius FR in Verbindung mit einem DHX 5 und 105-108kg Fahrer (all incl.) empfehlen? Habe diverse Federrechner mal angeschaut, hätte zusätzlich noch gerne konkrete Erfahrungswerte ähnlich schwerer Jungs ^^


----------



## wildbiker (1. Oktober 2011)

Hatte Rad aufm Radträger. Rad runtergenommen, wollte fahren, nach ein paar Metern lauter Knall in der Gabel, dachte erst am Steuersatz wär was abgebrochen (Gabel ist eine Revelation SL 426), Luft runter, Tauchrohr schlägt seitdem auf etwas Hartes, Gabel dämpft nicht mehr... http://www.vidup.de/v/YD3Ei/


----------



## sap (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte mal etwas ähnliches, bei mir war die Dämpfungskartusche hinüber. Kenne mich mit der Revelation nicht aus, aber wenn der Luftdruck der Federseite prinzipiell gehalten wird, tippe ich auf defekte Kartusche. Passt ja auch von deiner Wahrnehmung bezüglich "dämpft nicht mehr" her...
Musst die Dämpfung wohl mal aufmachen bzw. die Gabel sonst zu ner Werkstatt bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute! Was für eine kettenführungsaufnahme wird beim 2011er UFO St verbaut?


----------



## nollak (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub sämtliche Nicolai Rahmen haben ISCG Aufnahme


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja aber welche ?05,03,old...?


----------



## nollak (2. Oktober 2011)

es gibt ISCG und ISCG05. Old und 03 ist alles das selbe, ISCG halt.


----------



## Ge!st (2. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch wählbar, sogar eine ISCG-Aufnahme, die für die Hammerschmidt optimiert ist, schweißt dir Nicolai dran, wenn du die haben willst.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Oktober 2011)

welchen tune brauch ich beim monarch plus für das helius am?
ist m/m richtig?


----------



## lakekeman (5. Oktober 2011)

Kommt auch aufs Gewicht und die Vorlieben an 
Mit 80 KG ist die Zugstufe bei M definitiv überdämpft, Druckstufe ist auch relativ straff.
Für meine Frau (60KG) musste der Dämpfer bei Flatout deutlich softer abgestimmt werden.


----------



## tmac111 (6. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es einen Angle Set Steuersatz, welcher für die Verwendung in einem 1.5 Steuerrohr in Verbindung mit einer tapered Gabel genutzt werden kann?
Falls ja, habt ihr die genaue Modelbezeichnung?


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja. EC49 oben und ZS49 unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, genau anders rum, also ZS oben und EC unten.


----------



## Diamondaine (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

sowas ähnliches suche ich zur Zeit auch.
1,5" Steuerrohr, aber Tapered Gabel, d.h. unten braucht man ja 1,5 und oben 1 1/8.
Allerdings wäre mir Angleset egal. Anstattdessen hätte ich gerne einen den es in Eloxierten Farben gibt. 
Was gibts denn da mit der für Nicolai's ausreichenden Einpresstiefe?

Hätte eigentlich gerne nen Reset, aber konnte da keinen finden der passt, weil soweit ich weiß kann man den Steuersatz ja nur komplett kaufen und nicht oben und unten getrennt, so wie man es braucht. Oder bin ich da falsch informiert


----------



## tmac111 (6. Oktober 2011)

Kannst den Reset 1.5 kaufen und dann einfach ne obere Lagerschale für 1.1/8. Gibt bei Reset alle Teile einzeln zu kaufen. Fahre ich so auch an einem Bike.


----------



## Diamondaine (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke, also den 1,5er Steuersatz und "Reset 150 Reducer".

Dann taucht gerade noch eine Frage auf, die Gabel hat ja oben 1 1/8 und der Vorbau auch, demnach brauche ich auch eine 1 1/8" Topcap, aber kein Undercover.

Richtig?


----------



## nollak (6. Oktober 2011)

Man kan sich doch bei Reset auch den Konan für 1,5 Steuerohr mit ner Tapered Gabel zusammen bauen. Variante C1 müsste das denn sein wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig verstehe.


----------



## DantexXx (6. Oktober 2011)

weis jemand zufällig was es kostet einen rahmen bei nicolai neu lackieren zu lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (7. Oktober 2011)

wie funktioniert des mit dem angleset eigentlich? muss ich zum verstellen des lenkwinkels immer die gabel demontieren, oder kann man des iwie von außen machen

@dantexxx: ich hab mein nicolai damals für ca. 30 strahlen lassen und dann für ca. 100 schwarz lacken lassen. allerdings nicht bei nicolai


----------



## c_w (7. Oktober 2011)

Frag am besten mal dreamdeep, aber ich meine, du musst jedes mal die obere Lagerschale aus- und die entsprechende andere dann wieder einpressen.


----------



## tmac111 (7. Oktober 2011)

@Diamondaine: Mit Topcover meinst du wohl den "Deckel". Eine für 1.1/8 sollte bei dem 150 Reducer dabei sein.


----------



## Ge!st (7. Oktober 2011)

@zuspät

Zum Verstellen des Winkels beim CC AngleSet muss die Gabel ausgebaut werden und danach muss die obere Winkelschale raus und durch die neue Winkelschale ersetzt werden. Die unter Schale bleibt drin. Beim Einpressen der neuen Winkelschale muss unbedingt auf die korrekte Ausrichtung geachtet werden. Danach kann die Gabel wieder eingebaut werden, aber auch hier muss man etwas Sorgfalt walten lassen, damit sich die beweglichen Lagerschalen beim zusammenziehen/vorspannen richtig ausrichten und sich in den Winkelschalen nicht verkannten (gut einfetten).


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2011)

Ge!st hat ja schon alles gesagt. 
Das Angleset ist eher dafür gedacht, den Lenkwinkel dauerhaft zu verstellen. Ausserdem ist Montage der Gabel und das einstellen des Steuersatzes recht tricky. Das Angleset braucht sehr viel Vorspannung auf den Lagern, ansonsten bewegen sich die golden Gimbals in den Gelenkpfannen bei hoher Belastung (z.B. starkes anbremsen).


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist die Dauerhaltbarkeit?
Die Einpresstiefe ist doch gering, oder? Wieso passt das ohne die 22mm?


----------



## Ge!st (7. Oktober 2011)

Zur Dauerhaltbarkeit kann ich (noch) nichts sagen, aber bei einem 1.5er Steuerrohr braucht es deswegen eine geringere Einpresstiefe gegenüber 1 1/8, weil durch den größeren Durchmesser bei 1.5 mehr Reibfläche da ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Ich könnte aber trotzdem ein Reset einbauen, oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie ist die Dauerhaltbarkeit?



Ich hatte anfang des Jahres oft das Problem, dass die Gimbals leichtes Spiel hatten. Nach Rücksprache mit Cane Creek müssen die Lager sehr stark vorgespannt werden damit die Gelenkschalen sauber zentriert werden, was das Problem dann auch behoben hat. 
Ansonsten habe ich bisher keine Probleme. Allerdings habe ich diese Saison die meisten Kilometer mit dem AC abgespult, das AM bin ich fast nur im Bikepark oder Urlaub in den Alpen gefahren.

Unterm Strich ist das Angleset schon eine gute Sache, macht aber nur wirklich Sinn, wenn man den Lenkwinkel auch anpassen möchte. Ansonsten ist ein normaler Steuersatz deutlich einfacher und stressfreier in der Handhabung.

Im AC fahre ich den Steuersatz von Works Components mit -1°. Auch wenn dort beim einpressen der Lagerschalen sehr sorgfältig gearbeitet werden muss, ist die Konstruktion ohne Gelenke deutlich stressfreier. Sind die Lagerschalen einmal eingepresst, ist die handhabung gleich wie bei einem normalen Steuersatz. 
Rückblickend finde ich diese Konstruktion fast besser. Ich denke beim nächsten mal, werde ich mal die Steuersätze von K9 ausprobieren:
http://www.k9industries.com/pdf/product_specs.pdf


----------



## zuspät (7. Oktober 2011)

danke für die infos hab eigentlich auch mal mit dem angleste geliebäugelt, fand die idee net schlecht, man kann mit seinem bikesetup bisschen experimentieren, im park mal schnell bisschen am dämpfer, gabel und steuersatz fummeln und weiter gehts. aber wenn mer des so zerlegen muss usw. dann lass ich des mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. Oktober 2011)

Hello,

Inwiefern verändert sich der stack/reach wert wenn man ne gabel einbaut, die 1cm höher baut als die vorherige? Wird der reach wert geringer?/um wieviel ca?

DANKE


----------



## -FELIX- (9. Oktober 2011)

*Hallo!Weis jemand für wieviel Federweg vorne und hinten der alte Helius DH 01 Rahmen ausgelegt ist?

Gruß Felix*


----------



## flyingscot (9. Oktober 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> Inwiefern verändert sich der stack/reach wert wenn man ne gabel einbaut, die 1cm höher baut als die vorherige? Wird der reach wert geringer?/um wieviel ca?
> 
> DANKE



Im Prinzip ja, da der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher wird. Wieviel müsste man ausrechnen, dürfte sich aber im Millimeterbereich bewegen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## trailterror (9. Oktober 2011)

Dank dir

Hab nach langem suchen ähnliches gefunden: folgende "faustregel":

1cm plus an gabeleinbauhöhe= ca 0,5 grad flacherer LW=ca 4,5mm geringerer reach wert ...Sitzwinkel wird auch ca 0,5 grad flacher....



So in etwa


----------



## pfalz (10. Oktober 2011)

@-FELIX-





Max Gabeleinbaulaenge inkl. Steuersatz: 530mm


----------



## -FELIX- (10. Oktober 2011)

*@pfalz- vielen dank!! dan passt es so wie ich es fahre vorne 150mm und hinten 222mm.....*


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist das kleine Helius



das als kinderbike in schweinerosa für meine lütte später mal.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2011)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> *@pfalz- vielen dank!! dan passt es so wie ich es fahre vorne 150mm und hinten 222mm.....*



222? bischen viel oder?


----------



## -FELIX- (12. Oktober 2011)

@ kroiterfee-sind 216mm hatte mich am dämpfer vermessen 222mm wären zuviel da hast du recht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (14. Oktober 2011)

hat hier jemand ein team jersey von 2009, also das schwarz/rote in Large?

könnte ein XL NEU im tausch anbieten oder würde gern das L kaufen.


----------



## thoralfw (15. Oktober 2011)

welchen durchmesser braucht die sattelstützenklemme für ein argon29 ?

danke+gruß


----------



## OldSchool (15. Oktober 2011)

34,9mm


----------



## thoralfw (16. Oktober 2011)

danke!


----------



## Frank 911 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich brauche für mein Helius cc aus 2006 einen neuen Dämpfer und möchte gerne den Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer 2012 - Mid Comp. einsetzen. Nun gibt es diesen Dämpfer mit kleiner und großer Luftkammer. Weis jemand von euch, welcher für den Heliushinterbau geeignet ist?
Grüße 

Frank


----------



## kona.orange (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.
Ich möchte mir ein Helius AC aufbauen und vorne mit 36-24 fahren.
Welcher Umwerfer ist empfehlenswert? Passen beide?

SHIMANO SLX Umwerfer FD-M667



 

oder

SHIMANO SLX Umwerfer FD-M665


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2011)

Der FD-M667 passt.


----------



## kona.orange (20. Oktober 2011)

Und der andere nicht? Ich stell mir vor dass der besser aussieht am Rad.
Aber du, danke für die Info.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Oktober 2011)

der andere passt nicht wegen der achse über dem tretlager


----------



## kona.orange (20. Oktober 2011)

Ha, du... das leuchtet irgendwie ein. Danke.


----------



## DieterB (21. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir kurz einer weiterhelfen mit dem Maßen für die Buchsen für einen Fox DHX 5.0 Air, der in einem Helius AM montiert werden soll (Dämpferlänge 216mm)?
Danke!


----------



## flyingscot (21. Oktober 2011)

Vorne 16mm, hinten 49mm (nicht 50mm!).


----------



## PiR4Te (24. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand wo ich einzeln eine 

*Stahlhohlachse 12,7x8x49mm*

für die hintere Dämpferaufnahme am Helius AC für RS-Dämpfer herbekomme?

Gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Oktober 2011)

Bei Nicolai !


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Oktober 2011)

lyrik coil oder lyrik rc2dh fürs helius am?

sind die rc2dh auch so anfällig wie die älteren 2-step oder besser?


----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube du verwechselst dual position air mit der mission control DH druckstufe (rc2dh)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grauer wolf (25. Oktober 2011)

ich brauch ein neues Tretlager und Kurbel fürs M-Pire, kann mir einer verraten welche Maße ich da brauche?. kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben welches Tretlager und Kurbel am besten
zum M-Pire passen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Oktober 2011)

grauer wolf schrieb:


> ich brauch ein neues Tretlager und Kurbel fürs M-Pire, kann mir einer verraten welche Maße ich da brauche?. kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben welches Tretlager und Kurbel am besten
> zum M-Pire passen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2353390&postcount=2

Schöne Holzfeller


----------



## connerthesaint (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Nicolai Jungs und Mädels, 

könnt Ihr mir sagen ob das Rad vom Mitarbeiter Stephan eloxiert oder gepulvert ist? 
Für Raw finde ich es ein wenig zu sehr silber. Wisst Ihr welche Farbe bzw Elox es ist?  
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Kontragonist (26. Oktober 2011)

Da hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht, nachdem ich es in Heidelberg befingert habe: Wenn mich die Erinnerung nicht täuscht ist es wenigsten gestrahlt, nach meinem Dafürhalten aber auch eloxiert. Wenn man Mitarbeiter der richtigen Firma ist, scheint also auch Silber Eloxal machbar zu sein 

Steht dem Argon saugut und sollte _dringend_ wieder ins Programm aufgenommen werden


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht für mich nach Silber Elox aus. Auf Nachfrage ist das auch gegen Aufpreis und auf eigene Gefahr immer noch erhältlich.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. Oktober 2011)

Sieht aus wie Titan-Elox.


----------



## Kontragonist (26. Oktober 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Titan-Elox.



Nee, und live schon gar nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> vom Mitarbeiter Stephan



ehem. Mitarbeiter  
Stephan hat sich selbst einen  leichteren rohrsatz (ober/unterrohr)  besorgt und ihn dann schweissen lassen.

für mich ist es silber elox. und nix anderes...


----------



## connerthesaint (26. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ehem. Mitarbeiter
> Stephan hat sich selbst einen  leichteren rohrsatz (ober/unterrohr)  besorgt und ihn dann schweissen lassen.
> 
> für mich ist es silber elox. und nix anderes...




ohh der ist nicht mehr da?

Ja ich habe mir auch gedacht, das es Silber Elox ist. Aber Nicolai hat ja verlauten lassen, dass es das nicht mehr gibt. 
@dreamdeep was heißt auf eigene Gefahr hin. Meinst Du, dass die Gefahr besteht das der Rahmen dann nicht gut aussieht? 

Bin derzeit am überlegen wie mein ARGON FR aussehen soll. Ich will eine Farbe die gut zu meinen DT SWISS EX1750 (rot) passt. Da hätte sich das Silber Elox angeboten. 
Der Hammer wäre natürlich Orange Elox gewesen aber diesen Farbton gibt es ja nicht beim Argon FR. 
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Bild mit der Farbe "grey beige" 





Also würde dann so aussehen: Rahmen grey beige, orange Sticker und farblich abgestimmter Steuersatz sowie Sattelklemme (wie bei Stephans Bike), Laufräder DtSwiss EX1750 in rot. 

Was meint Ihr? Sieht das aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (26. Oktober 2011)

Grey beige in Kombination mit Orange *ODER* rot schaut immer gut aus - beide Farben zusammen sind nicht der Bringer und würden sich im Lauf der Nutzung recht schnell "absehen" (sprich Du wärst unglücklich mit der Farbwahl) 

Oder Du gehst einen konsequenten Weg und versuchst mit dem grey-beige noch sämtliche Regenbogenfarben zu kombinieren: Steuersatz gelb/gold, Innenlager orange/Mango, Vorderrad grün, Hinterrad blau oder violett, Sattelstütze in rot - dann wäre eine durchdringende Farbigkeit erreicht  - ab es dem Betrachter dann noch gut gefällt sei dahingestellt. 

Zwei Farben in Kombination und dazu die Basisfarbe schwarz/grau kommt immer gut. Beschränkung auf wenige Farben wirkt einfach  Nur nicht zu bunt oder vielfarbig - für einen kurzen Augenblick schauts interessant und gut aus - bei längerer Nutzungsdauer wirst Du recht schnell der Buntheit überdrüssig und dann stehen neue Anschaffungen bevor. Muss ja nicht sein, oder?


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2011)

Hätt ja auch gern raw gehabt, mich wegen der salzproblematik aber dagegen entschieden.... Silber elox gab es dann nicht mehr; interessant zu hören, dass es dennoch möglich sei...was war noch mal das problem?? Dass es verfärbungen gab? Danke


----------



## connerthesaint (26. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Grey beige in Kombination mit Orange *ODER* rot schaut immer gut aus - beide Farben zusammen sind nicht der Bringer und würden sich im Lauf der Nutzung recht schnell "absehen" (sprich Du wärst unglücklich mit der Farbwahl)
> 
> Oder Du gehst einen konsequenten Weg und versuchst mit dem grey-beige noch sämtliche Regenbogenfarben zu kombinieren: Steuersatz gelb/gold, Innenlager orange/Mango, Vorderrad grün, Hinterrad blau oder violett, Sattelstütze in rot - dann wäre eine durchdringende Farbigkeit erreicht  - ab es dem Betrachter dann noch gut gefällt sei dahingestellt.
> 
> Zwei Farben in Kombination und dazu die Basisfarbe schwarz/grau kommt immer gut. Beschränkung auf wenige Farben wirkt einfach  Nur nicht zu bunt oder vielfarbig - für einen kurzen Augenblick schauts interessant und gut aus - bei längerer Nutzungsdauer wirst Du recht schnell der Buntheit überdrüssig und dann stehen neue Anschaffungen bevor. Muss ja nicht sein, oder?



Ja, ich wollte das Rad auch nicht zu voll laden. 
Der Rahmen wäre grey beige, der Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Schriftzug Orange. Alles Andere schwarz und als Farbe die heraus sticht, das Rot der EX1750. 
Ich mag auch keine Farbeorgien und da ich mir nur einen Rahmen leisten kann muß das wohl überlegt sein


----------



## antique (26. Oktober 2011)

An Deiner Stelle würde ICH orangene Laufradakzente auswählen. Rot und Orange zusammen wirken wie nicht richtig ausgewählt (so ne Notlösung, orginaler LRS ist grad weg....) - mit der Kombination grey-beige, orange und schwarz für die Basics hast Du eine gute und wirkungsvolle Kombination gewählt. 

Auf rote Akzente bei Deinem Bike verzichte lieber - wirkt auf mich immer gleich wie zusammengepuzzelt ohne Verstand.


----------



## connerthesaint (26. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> An Deiner Stelle würde ICH orangene Laufradakzente auswählen. Rot und Orange zusammen wirken wie nicht richtig ausgewählt (so ne Notlösung, orginaler LRS ist grad weg....) - mit der Kombination grey-beige, orange und schwarz für die Basics hast Du eine gute und wirkungsvolle Kombination gewählt.
> 
> Auf rote Akzente bei Deinem Bike verzichte lieber - wirkt auf mich immer gleich wie zusammengepuzzelt ohne Verstand.



Ja das simmt. 
Mhh mal gucken die Laufräder wollte ich eigentlich nicht tauschen wollte alles vom alten Bike übernehmen. 
Da muß ich wohl noch ein paar Nächte drüber nachdenken.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> und auf eigene Gefahr immer noch erhältlich.



ist elox nicht immer auf eigene gefahr (bis auf schw. elox.)  
 ich glaube schon das die NICOLAI  elox farben mitlerweile alle durchgängig farbecht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde eher Baige/Rot kombinieren und auf Orange verzichten. Bietet mehr Kontrast als Baige/Orange.

Übrigens passen Rot und Orange auf der richtigen Basis voll gut zusammen: Mein Helius AC ist schwarz mit roten Elox-Details und orangenem Lenker und ich finde das seit Tag 1 geil und kein Stück zusammengewürfelt


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


>




connerthesaint
 ohne gross viel geld für elox auszugeben,- würde ich den (deinen) rahmen Aircraft Gray pulvern lassen.


----------



## antique (26. Oktober 2011)

Sicher kann orange und rot in Kombination mit schwarz sehr gut wirken - hier war gefragt was zu beige-grey passt und da finde ich persönlich als Kontrast orange sehr gut 

Natürlich wäre auch ein Aufbau konsequent mit rot klasse - nur würde dann eben die von connerthesaint gewählte Farbe orange komplett entfallen. 

Lieber konsequent eine Farbe bis in kleine Details (Speichennippel, Schrauben usw.) durchziehen wie n bunt zusammengewürfeltes Exemplar haben. 

Bei jedem Aufbau kommt es auf die Gesamtheit der Wirkung an - vorallem bei Farben und Kombination dazu.


----------



## Harvester (26. Oktober 2011)

Hauptsache die Kiste fährt ordentlich. Da muss nicht der letzte Farbtupfer stimmen und sauber muss das Teil auch nicht sein. Man will doch fahren..... Wenn ich Kunst ohne Nutzwert sehen will dann gehe ich in eine Galerie...


----------



## antique (26. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Kiste fährt ordentlich. Da muss nicht der letzte Farbtupfer stimmen und sauber muss das Teil auch nicht sein. Man will doch fahren..... Wenn ich Kunst ohne Nutzwert sehen will dann gehe ich in eine Galerie...



*Widerspruch! *

Kunst hat auch ohne direkten Nutzwert (Stuhl um sitzen, Teller zum essen etc.) immer einen Nutzen für das Auge und Kopfkino.  Kunst muss Widersprüche, Einschränkungen und Ansichten vom Erschaffer aufzeigen. Das ist ja gerade das Spannende bei Kunst. 
Deshalb versuche ich bei meinen Radln immer ne sehr zusammenpassende Farbkombi zu erreichen. 

Sonst läuft der Erbauer Gefahr das er sich ständig beim Betrachten vom Farbbruch/Materialmix usw. daran erinnert warum es nicht auf die Reihe gebracht worden ist mit einer schlüssigen Farbauswahl. 

Das ist genauso wie wenn Du beim morgendlichen Anziehen die Farben für Deine Klamotten ausser Wahl läßt - wirkt einfach nicht! (Zusammengewürfelt kann auch gesagt werden )

Fahren muss das Radl natürlich immer und das bitteschön perfekt


----------



## connerthesaint (26. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Kiste fährt ordentlich. Da muss nicht der letzte Farbtupfer stimmen und sauber muss das Teil auch nicht sein. Man will doch fahren..... Wenn ich Kunst ohne Nutzwert sehen will dann gehe ich in eine Galerie...



Der Hintergrund ist der, ich will wieder ein Hardtail. Allerdings eins was viel aushält und ordentlich abgeht. 
Ich liebe direkten Vortrieb und mein derzeitiges Bike liefert mir das nicht. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich ein Helius CC mit Terralogic Fox gefahren und das Ding war so Mördersteif das jedes Fünkchen Kraft in Vortrieb umgewandelt worden ist. 
Deswegen wird das Argon FR sicher genau das Bike sein, das ich suche und da Nicolai nur 40 Kilometer von mir entfernt ist werde ich sicher die nächsten Tage da mal vobeischneien und diskutieren nur muß erst der alter Rahmen verkauft werden. 

Um nochmal auf die Farbkombi zu kommen: ich wollte halt gerne Beige, Orange weil das ziemlich gut aussieht. Wovon ich total weg bin sind Anbauteile in Rot kombiniert mit schwarz. Das gefällt mit nicht mehr. Allerdings liebe ich meine EX1750 und ich habe nicht soviel Kohle mir noch einen neuen Laufradsatz zu kaufen. 
Aber mir wird aufjedenfall noch was einfallen  zum Glück habe ich schon einen Rahmen den ich will.


----------



## connerthesaint (26. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> connerthesaint
> ohne gross viel geld für elox auszugeben,- würde ich den (deinen) rahmen Aircraft Gray pulvern lassen.



Das...ist auch eine Möglichkeit, die ich im Kopf habe.


----------



## Harvester (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde nur das es hier oft genug aus-art-et. Da werden kleinste Farbpunkte geändert, nur damit man es sieht (oder nicht mal dann) wenn man alles auseinanderbaut und sauber macht. Aber vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem finanziellen Backround, das ich froh bin überhaupt ein altes -N- zu haben. Da kann ich mir keinen Kopf drum machen ob ich ne Schraube farblich neu gestalte - ich bin froh wenn ich nichts kaputtes ersetzten muss


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Oktober 2011)

der argon 29" rahmen vom stephan ist sicher silber elox. der rahmen steht auch zum verkauf. die farbe kommt live richtig gut. auch schön gleichmäßig die eloxierung.
verstehe auch nicht, warum silber nicht mehr im programm ist?
hab im frankreich urlaub ein purple ac gesehen, da war die eloxierung wirklich mies :-(


----------



## Triple F (1. November 2011)

Wie gut paßt das Eloxalblau von Crank Brothers zum Blau von Nicolai (Extra Love bzw. Rahmen)?

Hat jmd Bilder?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (2. November 2011)

Moin jungs & mädels,

Hab mal ne kurze frage:

Was fährt sich leichter (höhere trittfrequenz); 34 (hinten)-22 (vorne) oder 36 (hinten)-24 (vorne)

Danke


----------



## Timmy35 (3. November 2011)

22 / 34 ist von der übersetzung kürzer (leichter leichter zu treten)


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2011)

Danke timmy, gut dass ich gefragt habe  .....dachte es wär andersrum (bin auf dem gebiet aber kein experte)


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> 22



 hängt aber im Umwerfer.


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2011)

Was meinste denn genau damit? Ein schleifen?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was meinste denn genau damit? Ein schleifen?



genau... sogar schon im mitleren cassetten gang.


----------



## acid-driver (3. November 2011)

echt? bei mir nicht (dura ace)


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2011)

Mmmh....ist das denn nicht "einfach" ne einstellungssache...ich plan eigentlich ( mit dem von N modifizierten x9 umwerfer für 10 fach ) 22/36er kettenblätter vorne und eine 11 (oder 12)/36er kassette hinten....hab da eigentlich nicht mit auftretenden prloblemchen kalkuliert.....

was fahrt ihr beide denn für kombinationen??


----------



## acid-driver (3. November 2011)

ich fahr 2x9, 22/36 vorne und 11-34 hinten durch den dura ace umwerfer allerdings mit 10-fach kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tompfl (3. November 2011)

Mmmh....ist das denn nicht "einfach" ne einstellungssache...ich plan eigentlich ( mit dem von N modifizierten x9 umwerfer 
für 10 fach ) 22/36er kettenblätter vorne und eine 11 (oder 12)/36er kassette hinten....hab da eigentlich nicht mit auftretenden prloblemchen kalkuliert.....

was fahrt ihr beide denn für kombinationen??

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, plane auch die Übersetzung 22/36 vorne und 11/36 hinten mit dem DM Umwerfer X9 von N.
Fährt jemand die Kombination und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2011)

Ich würd doch auch fast meinen, dass wenn man trigger, schaltwerk, umwerfer, und kurbel von sram nimmt, und wenn sram ein 22/36 KB für vorne anbietet, dass es dann doch auch klappen müsste....?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2011)

ahh stimmt... ich fahre den kurzen shim. slx umwerfer. daher.


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2011)

Ufff


----------



## trailterror (5. November 2011)

guten abend,

so hab mein erstes objekt (bzgl aufbau) bestellt und erhalten......

nur leider gibts helle ungleiche flecken zu sehen, welche nicht mit säubern verschwinden....

wie schlimm ists

danke


----------



## Kontragonist (5. November 2011)

Ich wÃ¼rde das zurÃ¼ck schicken. KÃ¶nnte sein, dass nur die Beschichtung wolkig ist. Wennâs aber das Standrohr selbst ist â vlt. aufgrund einer unregelmÃ¤Ãigen Legierung â wÃ¤re mir das nicht so recht â¦ Nicht, dass das Teil beim ersten harten BremsmanÃ¶ver weg knickt. Wenn du den Preis fÃ¼r eine einwandfreie Gabel bezahlst, solltest du ein einwandfreies Produkt erhalten.

Das ist wieder mal nur mein persÃ¶nliches Empfinden. Bei einem Brems- oder Schalthebel wÃ¤r ich vlt. weniger pingelig, aber wenn dir die Gabel unterwegs zerbrÃ¶selt wirdâs unangenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. November 2011)

meine Bremshebel wären mir auch eher wichtig ;-)


----------



## trailterror (6. November 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich würde das zurück schicken. Könnte sein, dass nur die Beschichtung wolkig ist. Wenns aber das Standrohr selbst ist  vlt. aufgrund einer unregelmäßigen Legierung  wäre mir das nicht so recht  Nicht, dass das Teil beim ersten harten Bremsmanöver weg knickt. Wenn du den Preis für eine einwandfreie Gabel bezahlst, solltest du ein einwandfreies Produkt erhalten.
> 
> Das ist wieder mal nur mein persönliches Empfinden. Bei einem Brems- oder Schalthebel wär ich vlt. weniger pingelig, aber wenn dir die Gabel unterwegs zerbröselt wirds unangenehm



Sowas ähnliches hab ich befürchtet

Das ganze prozederer nervt natürlich ungemein.... Aber du hast wahrscheinlich recht; das ist das einzig sinnvolle...

DANK dir


----------



## Alamo (6. November 2011)

Wie viel Schaltzughülle brauche ich für durchgehende Verlegung am Helius FR '06 (Größe M)?


----------



## Ge!st (6. November 2011)

Ich würde einfach 3 m Schaltzughülle am Stück kaufen und dann passend ablängen.


----------



## Alamo (6. November 2011)

Danke dir! Dachte mir fast, dass die Standardsets nicht ausreichen... Aber Meterware ist eine gute Idee 
Hat Shimano SIS SP41 4 oder 4,5mm Dicke?

*EDIT:* Hab's gefunden, 4mm.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (6. November 2011)

Hallo kFkA ich hoffe diese Frage ist hier erlaubt, ansonsten steinigt mich. 
Bei eBay "beendete Angebote" gibt es aktuell nichts, daher: hat jemand ne grobe Einschätzung für mich: was bekomme ich circa noch für meinen HELIUS FR RAHMEN? (Überlege derzeit, auf einen neuen AM oder so was unzusatteln.)

- Modelljahr 2006, Kauf 12/2005
- Größe M
- 1 1/8 Steuerrohr
- schwarz Elox
- Schnellspanner & Rohloff Ausfallende
- Zugverlegung Kettenschaltung & zusätzlich Rohloff
- kein ISCG
- inklusive X-Fusion Stahlfederdämpfer
- 1. Hand mit Originalrechnung auf meinen Namen
- Für das Alter wirklich schöner Zustand, reiner Tourenfahrer, keine Beulen, böser Sturz oder dergleichen


----------



## ichoe (7. November 2011)

kurze frage: gibts nachteile wenn ich ne 1 1/8 gabel in nem 1.5 steuerrohr fahren will???...optisch, technisch etc...

danke schonmal!!


----------



## nollak (7. November 2011)

Nö


----------



## Kontragonist (7. November 2011)

ichoe schrieb:


> kurze frage: gibts nachteile wenn ich ne 1 1/8 gabel in nem 1.5 steuerrohr fahren will???...optisch, technisch etc...
> 
> danke schonmal!!



Optik: Direkt nach dem zusammenbauen kann dir der Vorbau überm 1.5-Steuerrohr ein bisschen "verhungert" vorkommen  das gibt sich aber nach drei, vier Mal hinsehen 

Technik: wenn du eine arg flach bauende untere Lagerschale am Steuersatz verwendest, kann es passieren, dass die Gabelkrone ans Unterrohr stößt. Danach solltest du dich noch mal erkundigen, wenn du die Gabel-Rahmen-Steuersatz-Kombination ausgesucht hast.


----------



## Garrett (10. November 2011)

Kurze Frage: hat hier zufällig schon jmd den neuen Continental Baron 2.3 UST und kann mir was dazu sagen??? (optimal wär ein Vergleich zum 2.3 BCC Baron mit Schlauch/Milch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2011)

da unser UFO-DS (gr. S) gerade in der beize liegt,- 

müsste mir schnell jemand die stuerrohrlänge an seinem UFO-DS nachmessen...

DANKE !


----------



## c_w (10. November 2011)

Aehem...:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=11&output=html

125 mm?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Aehem...:
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=11&output=html
> 
> 125 mm?



DANKE   so liebe ich es.


----------



## c_w (10. November 2011)

Faulpelz ;-)
Kannst froh sein, dass mir auf der Arbeit so langweilig ist heute...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Faulpelz ;-)
> Kannst froh sein, dass mir auf der Arbeit so langweilig ist heute...



geht mir ähnlich...   danke noch mal.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2011)

noch ne Frage. 
hat wer die Angaben zum  Außendurchmesser oder denr Umfang der Luftkammer beim R-S  monarch high volume .

DANKE Vorab.


----------



## Kontragonist (10. November 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Aehem...:
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=11&output=html
> 
> 125 mm?



Wie kommt man denn an die Tech-Sheets der "veralteten" Modelle ran? Ich würde gern mal mein Helius mit (hust) diversen DH-Rahmen vergleichen und kann das AFR-Tech-Sheed nicht mehr finden


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2011)

http://2009.nicolai.net/products/e-frames.html


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2011)

:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> guru39



kannst du helfen ? -->   #3483


----------



## Kontragonist (10. November 2011)

Danke, das ist immerhin schon mal das alte  Ich hätt aber auch gern das neue, wo die Werte für Reach und Stack drinstehen  auch, wenn du die doof findest 

Etwas später 
Hab in der Mittagspause etwas recherchieren können: hier ist der ganze Schmutz noch verfügbar:

nicolai.net > Service > Tech Sheets

Da z.B. Helius ST und FR nicht mehr dabei sind, werden die das aber wahrscheinlich auch dem nächst mal ausmisten


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kannst du helfen ? -->   #3483



morgen bekomme ich, vielleicht, einen dann mess ich ä mol.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> morgen bekomme ich, vielleicht, einen dann mess ich ä mol.



bis dahin habe ich meinen auch gemessen...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (10. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> noch ne Frage.
> hat wer die Angaben zum  Außendurchmesser oder denr Umfang der Luftkammer beim R-S  monarch high volume .
> 
> DANKE Vorab.



Hab gerade mal beim 2011er RT3 HV gemessen. 
48,5mm im Durchmesser.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal beim 2011er RT3 HV gemessen.
> 48,5mm im Durchmesser.



DANKE  DANKE ! (du bist meine rettung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. November 2011)

moin,

wo wir gerade bei durchmessern sind: 

hat jemand den 1 1/8" reset newton ring und kann mir da mal den außendurchmesser sagen?


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2011)

Drunter und drüber gehts bei meinem selbstaufbauplan....

Frage: kann man an ner 2 fach kurbel (2x10) generell keineen bashguard montieren ??


----------



## nollak (24. November 2011)

Müsse doch mit langen KB Schrauben drin sein.


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2011)

Was ist denn der unterschied zwischen ner umgebauten dreifach auf zweifachkurbel und ner echten zweifachkurbel (selbe kettenblattkonfiguration vorausgesetzt und im hinblick auf ein bash) ??

Gracias


----------



## marco2 (24. November 2011)

Wichtig ist ja vor allem die Abstimmung mit dem Umwerfer und der passenden Kettenlinie.
Bei Shimano gibt es bei XT und Xtr nur den Unterschied, dass die zweifach Kurbeln andere aber auf XC angepasste Kettenblattgrößen haben. Die Slx hat bei zweifach 36/22, was ich für Enduros für ideal halte. 
Sram hat vielleicht eine andere Kettenlinie bei den zweifach Kurbeln. Dann müsste man den Umwerfer genau auswählen. Aber ich bin kein Sram Spezi.


----------



## Tompfl (24. November 2011)

beim X0 2012 Spider 22/36 ist ein Bashguard inclusive!


----------



## fuzzball (24. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

halte N-freie Zeit nicht mehr aus 

was würdet ihr als Trailbike (fürs grobe) nehmen, das Helius AC oder ein Ion 14 (letzteres )? als Gabel kommt die aus dem Scratch bewährte Deville (160mm) zum Einsatz, welches das Neue auch ersezen soll.

vg


----------



## Kontragonist (24. November 2011)

Ein Trailbike soll ja auch als Shuttle zum Trail dienen, oder? Dann scheidet fÃ¼r mich das Ion 14 schon wegen des kurzen Sitzrohrs und kleinem Reach-/Stack-Wert aus. Auf meinem Dirtbike wÃ¼rde ich auch nicht so gern ein, zwei Stunden den Berg hoch fahren wollen 

Ein Trailbike fÃ¼râs Grobe klingt fÃ¼r mich wieder mal sehr nach der Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau â und da wÃ¼rde ich dann zum Helius AM greifen


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> halte N-freie Zeit nicht mehr aus



hinnweg mit dir... verräter.  


ne spass bei seite... schön das du wieder da bist.


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2011)

Danke schon mal an euch beide da oben 

Ich hab eine zweifach x9 bestellt mit 22/36 und einem 10 fach x9 umwerfer. Ich würde einfach gern ein bash montieren...

So jetzt hab ich von nem user gehört, dass ein Bash nur an einer kastrierten dreifach kurbel, also anstelle des dritten KB's montiert werden kann; demnach könnte man keine bash's an zweifachkurbeln montiern...?? Ist das so??

@marco

Du fährst doch auch die HS Iscg; hast du eine iscg 03 kefü montiert? Wenn ja, welche? Danke

@fuzzball

Beim ion 14 kannste soweit ich weiss nur gabeln bis 140mm einbaun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (24. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hinnweg mit dir... verräter.
> 
> 
> ne spass bei seite... schön das du wieder da bist.



stimmt, aber die Lieferzeiten waren einfach zu lang.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> stimmt, aber die Lieferzeiten waren einfach zu lang.



gez  is winta... also zeit genuch.


----------



## Kontragonist (24. November 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich hab eine zweifach x9 bestellt mit 22/36 und einem 10 fach x9 umwerfer. Ich würde einfach gern ein bash montieren...
> 
> So jetzt hab ich von nem user gehört, dass ein Bash nur an einer kastrierten dreifach kurbel, also anstelle des dritten KB's montiert werden kann; demnach könnte man keine bash's an zweifachkurbeln montiern...?? Ist das so??



An diese Kurbel kriegst du glaub ich kein Bashguard. Die Ohren für die Kettenblattmontage sind ja nach außen abgeflacht, bieten also keine Auflagefläche für das BG. Montier doch eine 2-fach-Kettenführung mit Skid Plate  z.B. das passende X-Guide:







Gegenüber einer Kefü/BG-Lösung sparst du da auch noch ein paar Gramm


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2011)

Danke 

Jetzt hab ich gewissheit 

An die hab ich auch schon gedacht...oder halt noch die mrp 2x.


----------



## Kontragonist (24. November 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Jetzt hab ich gewissheit
> 
> An die hab ich auch schon gedacht...oder halt noch die mrp 2x.



Das gleiche Teil mit anderem Aufdruck, oder


----------



## fuzzball (24. November 2011)

ach wenns schnell bergauf gehen soll nehm ich mein 8,5kg Fully, es geht um den Spaß bergab. Ein Helius AM ist wie das Scratch, es macht die Trails hier im Taunus einfach zu langweilig.

Werd morgen mal zu meinem local Dealer wandern und im von der Idee mit dem Ion erzählen. 




das in raw ohne Farbenschnickschnak  und in Willingen und Co. könnte ich damit auch fahren.


----------



## trailterror (25. November 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das gleiche Teil mit anderem Aufdruck, oder



Es soll schon kleine verschiedenheiten geben 

http://www.bikemag.com/gear/2x10-chainguides-truvativs-x-guide-and-mrp-2x/

@fuzzball


----------



## Kontragonist (25. November 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ach wenns schnell bergauf gehen soll nehm ich mein 8,5kg Fully, es geht um den SpaÃ bergab. Ein Helius AM ist wie das Scratch, es macht die Trails hier im Taunus einfach zu langweilig.



 8,5 kg Fully â da geht ja der ganze Trainingseffekt flÃ¶ten 

Wennâs ein Spezialist sein darf ist das Ion 14 vielleicht doch ne Idee. Ich dachte bei einem Trailbike bisher eben an einen Allrounder â¦



trailterror schrieb:


> Es soll schon kleine verschiedenheiten geben
> 
> http://www.bikemag.com/gear/2x10-chainguides-truvativs-x-guide-and-mrp-2x/



Ah, die Truvative-Version passt dann ohne Spacer zur Truvative Kurbel oder wie? Na, wenn die meinen, das muss so â¦


----------



## Rastapopoulos (25. November 2011)

Ich weiss, es ist ne bekloppte Freitagsfrage, die ich eigentlich mit mir selbst klären muss, aber: 

wenn ich meinen "älteren" FR-Rahmen durch einen aktuellen AM-Rahmen zum Touren- und auch mal Bikepark-Fahren ersetze, werde ich mit der natürlich viel-besseren-und-zeitgemäßeren-Geometrie-und-so glücklicher oder ist das alles Humbug und den Aufwand nicht wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (25. November 2011)

Das ist natürlich ein absolutes Muss, wie kannst du jetzt noch mit einer Oldschool Geo rum fahren.

Also ich find auch zum Trails und Touren fahren, die neue Geo doch etwas angenehmer, ob es das wert ist...


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2011)

^^ wie weit bist du denn ?


----------



## Kontragonist (25. November 2011)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> () werde ich mit der natürlich viel-besseren-und-zeitgemäßeren-Geometrie-und-so glücklicher oder ist das alles Humbug und den Aufwand nicht wert?



Nett formuliert 

Das klingt ganz danach, als müsstest du mal ne Tour Probefahren 

Der Lenkwinkel ist beim AM etwas flacher, der Hinterbau ein bisschen kürzer und dafür der Radstand eine Idee länger. Ich vermute also einen Gewinn an Laufruhe bei ähnlicher Wendigkeit. Ansonsten sparst du etwas gewicht und bekommst eine schlankere, cleanere Optik.

Dein FR ist allerdings eins von den schöneren  vielleicht reicht ein neuer Anstrich


----------



## slayerrider (25. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ wie weit bist du denn ?



Mit was?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Mit was?



mit deinem vorhaben ?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (25. November 2011)

bin letztens beim (supernetten und positiv-verrückten) BikeBauer AM probegefahren und -gesessen, auch auf nem AC, der Unterschied zu meinem FR war zumindest -gefühlt- deutlich bemerkbar! Das AM wirkt schon "graziler" (alles relativ).

Das ist schon ein Luxusproblem, ich weiß, aber - mit einem neuen Luftdämpfer und einem etwas leichteren und laufruhigerem Rahmen sollte ich doch mehr Freude haben?!

Neuer Anstrich wird schwierig bei schwarz elox - wenn ich den Rahmen mal putzen würde, dann säh der fast aus wie neu...

Letztendlich fehlen mir nur noch schlüssige Argumente, um meine geliebte Gattin von dieser unbedingt-sinnvollen-kann-ohne-das-neue-Teil-nicht-leben-Investition zu überzeugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. November 2011)

@kontragonist

Die mrp ist auch 3 fach kompatibel, die x guide nicht... Daher sind die grundplatten wohl unterschiedlich dick...

@rasta

Tu was du nicht lassen kannst


----------



## Kontragonist (25. November 2011)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein Luxusproblem, ich weiß, aber - mit einem neuen Luftdämpfer und einem etwas leichteren und laufruhigerem Rahmen sollte ich doch mehr Freude haben?!



Mach es, du wirst sehr viel Freude haben 



Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> Letztendlich fehlen mir nur noch schlüssige Argumente, um meine geliebte Gattin von dieser unbedingt-sinnvollen-kann-ohne-das-neue-Teil-nicht-leben-Investition zu überzeugen...



Das ist eine Hürde, in der Tat. Aber was sind ein paar Euros, wenn der Gatte dafür glücklich ist und nicht dauernd missmutig über sein veraltetes, bleischweres, potthässliches Klapprad jammert


----------



## slayerrider (25. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mit deinem vorhaben ?



Jetzt blicke ich gar nichts mehr? Welches Vorhaben? Ich habe schon immer einiges vor, daher musst du mir ein bisschen helfen.


Zum Helius AM: Ich würde sagen, man kann auch ohne die neue Geo und ohne Neues überhaupt Spa? haben. Aber mit dem Neuen hat man schon auch richtig viel Spaß, wenn Geld nicht so das Problem ist, dann empfehle ich auch es zu kaufen.


----------



## Timmy35 (25. November 2011)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> Neuer Anstrich wird schwierig bei schwarz elox - wenn ich den Rahmen mal putzen würde, dann säh der fast aus wie neu...
> 
> Letztendlich fehlen mir nur noch schlüssige Argumente, um meine geliebte Gattin von dieser unbedingt-sinnvollen-kann-ohne-das-neue-Teil-nicht-leben-Investition zu überzeugen...



Das ist der große Mist bei Nicolai-Rahmen. Jeder ordentliche Rad-Hersteller schafft es, dass seine Rahmen kurz nach der 2-Jährigen Gewährleistung den Geist auf geben. Damit ist man dann frei für was neues und kann sich mit ruhigen Gewissen einen neuen Rahmen kaufen. Nur Kalle kriegt das nicht hin. Wenn man einmal so einen blöden Rahmen gekauft hat, dann hat man den jahrelang am Hals und muss mit einer alten Kiste rumgurken. Und wenn der Rahmen doch mal einen Riss bekommt, dann gibt es auch noch diese dämliche Garantie von 5 Jahren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. November 2011)

Na dann kauf Dir doch was "vernünftiges"!


----------



## trailterror (25. November 2011)




----------



## provester (26. November 2011)

da es ja gerade thematisiert wurde:

Hat denn schon irgendwer eine Bezugsquelle für die mrp 2x oder das Pendant von Truvativ? 

Kann irgendwie nichts finden und direkt in den usa wollte ich ungern bestellen..


----------



## trailterror (26. November 2011)

Nein, leider nicht 

Bin auch auf der suche


----------



## trailterror (27. November 2011)

Welchen Sattelstützdurchmesser braucht man noch mal fürs AM; eine 31,6 oder?

Danke


----------



## c_w (27. November 2011)

Och Kinder... ins TechSheet schauen ist doch nciht so schwer: (hint: hängt von der Größe des Rahmens ab).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (27. November 2011)

wenn du das L nimmst was du ja glaub ich vorhattest ist es 31,6, bei XL sinds 30,9


----------



## trailterror (27. November 2011)

Richtig, so hab ichs auch in erinnerung...wollt aber noch mal auf nummer sicher gehn

Wie gehts mit deiner planung/entscheidungen voran  ?


----------



## Eksduro (27. November 2011)

bestellung geht in den nächsten 14 tagen raus....XL mit L Sitzrohr...


und dann hoffe ich das die wartezeiten winterbedingt nicht ganz so lang sind....


----------



## Timmy35 (27. November 2011)

Hast du dann auch den innendurchmesser vom L-sitzrohr? Die auswahl an 30,9mm-stützen ist ja doch begrenzt. Noch schlimmer waren die früheren 30,0mm sitzrohre, da gabs noch weniger für.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. November 2011)

Ich denke, Nicolai kürzt nur ein und nimmt nicht das Sitzrohr vom kleineren Rahmen.


----------



## Eksduro (27. November 2011)

@timmy

ferkelmann hat recht...ist dann trotzdem 30,9 da es nur oben gekürzt wird...

laut vincent wären als sonderwunsch aber auch die 31,6 möglich...

30,9 stützen sind doch relativ häufig erhältlich...von denen die bei mir in frage kommen (shannon und reverb) gibts auf jeden fall beides...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. November 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Jetzt blicke ich gar nichts mehr?



na ja... dein Helius AM Projekt... oder habe ich was verpasst. ?


----------



## fuzzball (30. November 2011)

nachdem mir letzte Woche das Ion 14 ausgeredet wurde und ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein AC nehme, die folgenden Fragen:
- bin 1,8m groß M oder S (mags lieber kompakt - bei Fahrrädern)?
- M Rahmen mit S Sitzrohr, wird da nur das Sitzrohr gekürzt oder verändert sich die Geo?
- wieviel kostet das S Sitzrohr?

merci und vg


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> nachdem mir letzte Woche das Ion 14 ausgeredet wurde und ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein AC nehme, die folgenden Fragen:
> - bin 1,8m groß M oder S (mags lieber kompakt - bei Fahrrädern)?
> - M Rahmen mit S Sitzrohr, wird da nur das Sitzrohr gekürzt oder verändert sich die Geo?
> - wieviel kostet das S Sitzrohr?
> ...



bei 180m würde ich immer zu M. greifen. 

kuck mal wie kompakt die kiste in M ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (30. November 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> - bin 1,8m groß M oder S (mags lieber kompakt - bei Fahrrädern)?



Bin auch 1,80 und fühl mich auf M pudelwohl  hab aber S noch nicht probiert 



fuzzball schrieb:


> - M Rahmen mit S Sitzrohr, wird da nur das Sitzrohr gekürzt oder verändert sich die Geo?



Nur das Sitzrohr wird kürzer. Und das Gusset wird weggelassen (Bilder in meinem Album)



fuzzball schrieb:


> - wieviel kostet das S Sitzrohr?



Ich glaub, ich hab 100 Steine dafür hinlegen müssen.


----------



## fuzzball (30. November 2011)

Danke euch beiden,

im Grunde mÃ¶chte ich es so (bis auf wenige Details) haben; werd vorher aber noch ein M probefahren. Ein AC in S fÃ¤hrt meine Freundin (allerdings mit Lefty), bergauf i.O., bergab ein Traum. Mal schaun wie die GrÃ¶Ãe M im VerhÃ¤ltnis dazu ist.


KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei 180m wÃ¼rde ich immer zu M. greifen.
> kuck mal wie kompakt die kiste in M ist.


hm poliertes AC, in GrÃ¶Ãe M mit gekÃ¼rztem Sitzrohrund und 1.5 Steuerrohr 


Kontragonist schrieb:


> Bin auch 1,80 und fÃ¼hl mich auf M pudelwohl â hab aber S noch nicht probiert â¦
> Nur das Sitzrohr wird kÃ¼rzer. Und das Gusset wird weggelassen (Bilder in meinem Album)
> Ich glaub, ich hab 100 Steine dafÃ¼r hinlegen mÃ¼ssen.


Nur wieder lustig, dass man fÃ¼rs weglassen mehr Geld bezahlen muss. Ist wie beim Autokauf, ohne RÃ¼ckbank war das Auto teurer


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> im Grunde möchte ich es so (bis auf wenige Details) haben



dreamdeep´s Räder sind immer TOP


----------



## fuzzball (30. November 2011)

absolut, insbesondere wenn man sich den Umbauthread angeschaut hat.

Wie geschrieben im Detail ein bißchen anders und ein bißchen leichter


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> im Detail ein bißchen anders und ein bißchen leichter



und ab an dich


----------



## slayerrider (2. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> na ja... dein Helius AM Projekt... oder habe ich was verpasst. ?



Nein überhaupt nicht. Das Projekt ist schon gut angelaufen und hat mich jetzt schon auf vielen Metern abwärtsbegleitet. Zwei updats stehen auf jeden Fall noch an. BOS Stoy funktionstechnisch und Saintkurbel gewichtstechnisch. Sieht gerade so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2011)

Gibts ein Pic wie Du auf dem Bike sitzt 
Hasenschlinge an der Vorderradbremse ist sicher auch noch optimierbar.


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Dezember 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gibts ein Pic wie Du auf dem Bike sitzt



Hab was ähnliches gedacht 

Steckt die Stütze überhaupt tief genug im Rohr (Unterkante Oberrohr)?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Nein überhaupt nicht.



aha... weil ich keine Bilder gesehen habe. 
ansonsten TOP aufbau.


----------



## slayerrider (2. Dezember 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gibts ein Pic wie Du auf dem Bike sitzt
> Hasenschlinge an der Vorderradbremse ist sicher auch noch optimierbar.


Ich habe nur Actionpics, d.h. da ist der Sattel runter gestellt:







Mal schauen, ob ich das mit der Schlinge noch besser hinbekomme.



Kontragonist schrieb:


> Hab was ähnliches gedacht
> 
> Steckt die Stütze überhaupt tief genug im Rohr (Unterkante Oberrohr)?



Das ist die 500mm-Shannon, das hat ein bisschen Mühe gekostet die zu bekommen. Das passt also, aber nur gerade so.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2011)

Wie groß bist Du denn, Rahmen ist XL? Hätte Schiss bei dem großen Hebel durch die Sattelstütze was zu demolieren. Vor allem im Wiegetritt sind da gewaltige Kräfte am Werk..
Action passt


----------



## c_w (2. Dezember 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du denn, Rahmen ist XL? Hätte Schiss bei dem großen Hebel durch die Sattelstütze was zu demolieren. Vor allem im Wiegetritt sind da gewaltige Kräfte am Werk..
> Action passt


Im Wiegetritt steht man doch, da ist die Stütze doch Wurst ^^


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2011)

Dann halt im Sitzen mit ordentlich Druck auf den Pedalen, das "wiegt" auch ganz schön hin und her.
Ihr wisst schon was ich meine, besserwisserisches Pack ^^


----------



## OldSchool (2. Dezember 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Dann halt im Sitzen mit ordentlich Druck auf den Pedalen, das "wiegt" auch ganz schön hin und her.
> Ihr wisst schon was ich meine, besserwisserisches Pack ^^



Merke schon, anstatt mit dem Oberkörper einen Spannungsbogen zum Lenker zu bilden hängst du dich mit deinem Ar§ch in den Sattel, was natürlich Vortrieb kostet. Tztz..


----------



## slayerrider (2. Dezember 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du denn, Rahmen ist XL? Hätte Schiss bei dem großen Hebel durch die Sattelstütze was zu demolieren. Vor allem im Wiegetritt sind da gewaltige Kräfte am Werk..
> Action passt


2,05m. Ach, ja große Hebel usw., das gab es bei mir schon öfter. Daher sind viele meiner Rahmen bisher gebrochen, daher habe ich gedacht, ich versuche es mal mit einem Nicolai.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Merke schon, anstatt mit dem Oberkörper einen Spannungsbogen zum Lenker zu bilden hängst du dich mit deinem Ar§ch in den Sattel, was natürlich Vortrieb kostet. Tztz..



Wie Du Deinen Folgepost entnimmst, ist mein Statement nicht ganz so unbegründet wie Du tust.
Schon bei normaler Gangart wirken dort ziemlich große Kräfte, nicht umsonst das Gusset. Wenn Du den Berg im Sitzen hochtrittst, bewegt sich das Hinterteil trotzdem etwas hin und her. 

Und klar, hänge ich mich schon mal in den Sattel, wenn ich ein durchdrehendes Hinterrad vermeiden will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (5. Dezember 2011)

sorry für das OT aber ich muss jetzt mal das forum befragen...sind 1400 für ein 1 iahre altes helius am inkl. reset hdal steuersatz und 2011 fox rc4 zu wenig???

ich weiß is eigtl ne doofe frage, weil kommt ja auf den zustand des rahmens an und so, aber würd gern mal euere einschätzungen hören..

danke schonmal!!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Dezember 2011)

Ist schon ziemlich niedriger Preis.


----------



## PiR4Te (5. Dezember 2011)

Finds auch günstig, wegen dem 2011er Dämpfer und Reset Steuersatz


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Dezember 2011)

mahlzeit,

welche rear maxle bekomme ich bei nicolai?

laut meinem laufradbauer darf ich die maxle lite bei tune naben nicht verwenden, da ansonsten die achse der nabe bricht.
ist das bei nicolai die durchgehende maxle mit 12mm oder die neuere lite, welche in der mitte verjüngt ist?

werde morgen mal anrufen, aber evtl weiß es ja einer so schon.



mfg


----------



## Ge!st (5. Dezember 2011)

Bei meinem AM ist es eine  12 mm Maxle ohne mittige Verjüngung. Man kann von Nicolai übrigens auch eine 12 mm Schraubachse bekommen, die man statt der Maxle einsetzen kann.


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Dezember 2011)

hallo geist,

die 12mm schraubachse war beim rahmen dabei. würde aber gern auf die maxle version wechseln. finde es beim platten flicken angenehmer mit der schnellspannvariante.


----------



## no_budgeT (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin, 

bei meinem AM (RAW) war so eine kleine Filzmatte dabei.
Ist das zum polieren?

Danke und Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Ge!st (7. Dezember 2011)

Jo das Poliervlies ist zum polieren.


----------



## no_budgeT (7. Dezember 2011)

Hammer, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (8. Dezember 2011)

Servus, will auf 2 fach KB umrüsten. 36er KB hab ich schon. Muss ich nen 36er Bash nehmen oder geht auch ein 40er? was wär besser? (ja doofe frage ) Hab mir den hier ausgesucht^^


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Servus, will auf 2 fach KB umrüsten. 36er KB hab ich schon. Muss ich nen 36er Bash nehmen oder geht auch ein 40er? was wär besser? (ja doofe frage ) Hab mir den hier ausgesucht^^



natürlich geht das. 
 doch der 40er teller sieht hässlich aus. (kleiner ist schöner)


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Dezember 2011)

Noch schöner, komplett ohne Bash.


----------



## cytrax (8. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> natürlich geht das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dann bestell ich den 36er 




Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Noch schöner, komplett ohne Bash.



2 fach Kurbel ohne Bash sieht aber schei$$e aus


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi, was mache ich mit unbenutzte gewindelöcher*, mit oder ohne schraube? (*vom Rahmen)


----------



## OldSchool (9. Dezember 2011)

Nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (9. Dezember 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Nichts?


also unbenutzte offen lassen, oder eine schraube reindrehen damit der dreck und wasser nicht im rahmen hinein kommen


----------



## OldSchool (10. Dezember 2011)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> also unbenutzte offen lassen, oder eine schraube reindrehen damit der dreck und wasser nicht im rahmen hinein kommen



Dieses (unteres Bild)würde ich verschließen, die in die Rahmen gebohrt sind auch. Die nur in den Gussets sind nicht.


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Dezember 2011)

ich werde mal schauen ob ich kunsstoff schrauben bekomme, da es doch schon einige sind im N-Argon zb kettenstrebe 
kucksdu hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1026807


----------



## OldSchool (10. Dezember 2011)

Würde ich mal bei Nicolai nachfragen.


----------



## lassereinböng (12. Dezember 2011)

wie lange dauert es denn bis man nach seiner bestellung über den order-generator eine auftragsbestätigung erhält?


----------



## mad-drive (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube es nicht , du hast dir endlich ein Nicolai bestellt und sagst keinen Ton.....
was hab ich mir den Mund fusselig geredet.
Zur strafe bekommst du den Rahmen erst in 6 Monaten
oder besser in 8.
Gruß


----------



## lassereinböng (12. Dezember 2011)

wollte dich überraschen


----------



## mad-drive (12. Dezember 2011)

Aber erst in 8 Monaten...
Was hast du bestellt AM oder Ion 18 ?


----------



## thoralfw (12. Dezember 2011)

als blutiger Rohloff Anfänger folgende frage:

ich habe vorhin mein Argon rahmen einschl. Gates Antrieb und Rohloff Hinterrad fertig moniert von Nicolai bekommen. Füllen die Jungs eigentlich öl auf? Eine Flasche mit Öl liegt bei. Und wo wir gerade dabei sind - das Gates Ritzel war nicht festgezogen. Welches Werkzeug brauche ich um es fest zu ziehen?

Danke!


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ist schon Lange her, dass ich meine Rohloff in betrieb genommen habe.

Aber wenn eine flasche öl beiliegt, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass kein öl in der nabe ist. für einen ölwechsel benötigst du nämlich auch noch spülöl, das öl alleine wäre dann also sinnlos.

Das Gates ritzel müsste sich von selbst festziehen, wenn es wie ein rohloff-ritzel funktioniert (durch den Kettenzug)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (12. Dezember 2011)

dann werd ich morgen mal schauen - danke dir für deine info!


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Dezember 2011)

Und bilder bitte!


----------



## thoralfw (12. Dezember 2011)

-


----------



## thoralfw (12. Dezember 2011)

so sieht es gegenwärtig aus....gabel ist das große problem zur zeit - ist nichts schwarzes zu bekommen


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Dezember 2011)

thoralfw schrieb:


> als blutiger Rohloff Anfänger folgende frage:
> 
> ich habe vorhin mein Argon rahmen einschl. Gates Antrieb und Rohloff Hinterrad fertig moniert von Nicolai bekommen. Füllen die Jungs eigentlich öl auf? Eine Flasche mit Öl liegt bei. Und wo wir gerade dabei sind - das Gates Ritzel war nicht festgezogen. Welches Werkzeug brauche ich um es fest zu ziehen?
> 
> Danke!


sieht ja schon gut aus, eine Gates hätte ich auch gern, muss ich wohl noch ein wenig sparen
die Rohloff wird immer ohne öl ausgeliefert also schön auffullen!


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2011)

welcher shop hat eine rock shox lyrik in schwarz in 1 1/8" mit soloair oder dual position. also keine coil.
finde nur weiße gabeln 
oder absurde preise (im gegensatz zur weißen)


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Dezember 2011)

@ bos deville fahrer hier.

wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der deville?
die probleme im bos thread haben mich leider ein bischen abgeschreckt.

wie laufen die forken bei euch so? problemlos oder könnt ihr die angaben bestätigen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Dezember 2011)

Am Anfang richtig geil, im wahrsten Sinne ready to race direkt aus der Box.
Nach einem halben Jahr ist sie deutlich progressiver geworden und jetzt auf dem Weg zum Service/Reparatur, da die Zugstufe auch nachgelassen hat. Wäre alles nicht so schlimm, nur voraussichtliche Reparaturdauer 6 Wochen


----------



## acmatze (17. Dezember 2011)

moin,
ich fahre die deville jetzt seit ca. 4 Monaten in meinem helius fr und bin absolut überzeugt von der Gabel. Sie arbeitet sehr sensibel und bügelt echt alles weg. ein losbrechmoment gibt es quasi nicht und zum ende hin wird sie schön progressiv. ausserdem rauscht sie bei stufen nicht so durch den federweg wie viele andere luftgabeln. ich hatte vorher ne pike und kurzzeitig auch mal eine 55 verbaut. im vergleich zur 55 ist es ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. mit der pike war ich eigentlich auch super zufrieden, nur wollte ich etwas mehr federweg an der front. Ich kann die deville also defintiv empfehlen. Probleme gabs bei mir bis jetzt noch keine mit der deville.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskarle96 (18. Dezember 2011)

Habe jetzt endlich nen Argon FR in L von 2007 ergattert. Es ist ein Acros Steuersatz dabei.

Die Frage: Reicht der aus, wegen der Einpresstiefe? Oder ist das beim FR nich mehr so wichtig, wegen dem Gusset!

Danke!


----------



## Timmy35 (18. Dezember 2011)

Vorgeschrieben ist ein Steuersatz mit 22mm. Da der Rahmen wahrscheinlich schon 4 jahre mit den steuersatz gefahren wurde, hast du sowieso keine garantie mehr auf das steuerrohr. Wenn der steuersatz noch eingepresst ist, schädigst du den rahmen eher durch das ein- und auspressen. Wenn du nicht besonders schwer bist oder besonders harte sachen mit dem rad vorhast, würde ich ihn an deiner stelle drin lassen.


----------



## stasi (18. Dezember 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Wenn der steuersatz noch eingepresst ist, schädigst du den rahmen eher durch das ein- und auspressen.





			
				nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten wir an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass wir keine 1 1/8 Steuerrohre mit der üblichen Flutsch-Passung bauen, sondern eine *echte Presspassung* mit einer 33,82 (+/-0,02) mm Bohrung und einem Untermaß von 0,10mm. Beim Einpressen der Lagerschalen wird das Steuerrohr elastisch verformt und hält auf diese Weise die Lagerschalen mit wesentlich höherem Druck fest. Man benötigt zu Montage und Demontage zwar hochwertiges Werkzeug, *kann den Steuersatz dafür aber mehrfach ein- und auspressen, ohne dass die Qualität der Passung unter einen kritischen Wert sinkt*.


http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicolai-2011-web?mode=window&pageNumber=3


----------



## MaW:) (18. Dezember 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Vorgeschrieben ist ein Steuersatz mit 22mm. Da der Rahmen wahrscheinlich schon 4 jahre mit den steuersatz gefahren wurde, hast du sowieso keine garantie mehr auf das steuerrohr. Wenn der steuersatz noch eingepresst ist, schädigst du den rahmen eher durch das ein- und auspressen. Wenn du nicht besonders schwer bist oder besonders harte sachen mit dem rad vorhast, würde ich ihn an deiner stelle drin lassen.



 so etwas habe ich echt noch nicht gelesen.

Das Steuerrohr ist dadurch schon ggf. etwas ausgeleitert, muss aber nicht sein. Wenn du den Steuersatz mit einem Ausschläger leicht ausschlägst und er nicht gleich beim ersten zarten schlag rausfällt ist alles i.O.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (18. Dezember 2011)

welcher acros denn? in meinem argon fr ist ein acros ah 07 mit 22mm "EPT".

http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/-EC-EXTERNAL-CUP/EC34/28-6/AH-07-S-schwarz::30.html


----------



## zaskarle96 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nich welcher! Hab ihn ja noch nich hier, man sieht auf dem BIld nur, das es einer is! Ich bringe 100 Kilos und 190 cm aufs Rad.....

Aber dafür eher gemäßigte Touren, jetzt kein Downhill oder Dirt!

Wollte ja meinen King behalten, aber der is ja wirklich nich so tief drinnen!

Werde also warten, welcher das am Ende is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (18. Dezember 2011)

ich bin seit samstag glücklicer helius cc besitzer
kurze frage:
an welcher position muss der dämpfer montiert werden um den größten federweg zu haben?ganz oben oder ganz unten?


----------



## acid-driver (18. Dezember 2011)

ganz oben.


----------



## c_w (18. Dezember 2011)

Ganz oben!


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Dezember 2011)

Haha, das erklärt warum gestern der Dämpfer so hart war (nachdem ich die Züge neu vertüddelt hab...).

Ich sollt einfach mehr denken beim Schrauben.


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2011)

Sitzt der gabelkonus (welcher ja kein "richtiger" bei reset ist??) schon im steuersatz (bei mir konan) drin, wenn man den rahmen mit eingebautem steuersatz bei nicolai bestellt hat??

Danke


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Dezember 2011)

die "restlichen" steuersatzteile sollten im karton irgendwo mit beiliegen.
hatte sie auch zuerst übersehen.


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2011)

Das tütchen hab ich schon gefunden, nur stellt sich mir die konusfrage trotzdem  es soll ja anscheinend kein "traditioneller" konus sein, deshal weiss ich nicht wirklich wie er aussieht. Ein teil im 1.5 format hab ich jedenfalls nicht identifizieren können....


----------



## reflux (19. Dezember 2011)

größenfrage

helius cc für 1,88m größe
90er schrittlänge

L ?


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Dezember 2011)

fährt hier jemand im 1.5" steuerrohr auch eine 1.5" gabel?
oder wird tapered favorisiert?
bei 1.5" gibt es irgendwie nicht so viele vorbauten, wobei es den thomson auch in 45mm und 75m gibt.


----------



## merino (20. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Inbusschrauben der vorderen Dämpferhalterbefestigung (heißt das so??) Baumarktware sind oder muss ich die bei N bestellen? Zwei von den sechs habe mit einem falschen Schlüssel etwas vernudelt. Es handelt sich um ein AFR von 2011. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Dezember 2011)

Imbusschrauben würde ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt im Baumarkt kaufen, aber muss auch nicht unbedingt bei Nicolai sein. Keinen Eisenwarenhändler um die Ecke?
Festigkeit 8.8 bis 12.4 sollte reichen.


----------



## thoralfw (20. Dezember 2011)

weiss jemand einen Händler, der einen Konan A1 in schwarz zu liegen hat? Reset kann erst wieder am Frühjahr liefern - Materialengpass lt. Aussage von Nicolai.


----------



## trailterror (20. Dezember 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> fährt hier jemand im 1.5" steuerrohr auch eine 1.5" gabel?
> oder wird tapered favorisiert?
> bei 1.5" gibt es irgendwie nicht so viele vorbauten, wobei es den thomson auch in 45mm und 75m gibt.



echte 1.5 gabeln gibt es ja auch nicht mehr soo viele...

ich glaub die meisten hier fahren zumindest keine 1.5 gabeln....


----------



## merino (20. Dezember 2011)

@Ferkelmann
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Von einem nach Bayern verschleppten Kölner


----------



## Henry68 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, besitze seid kurzer Zeit einen Helius AC - Rahmen. Habe den Fox RP23 200x51mm aus 2009er Cube AMS125 (Viergelenker-Hinterbau) verbaut. Konnte wegen Dauerschlechtwetter noch nicht richtig testen. Musste den Druck jedoch deutlich gegenüber vorher erhöhen. (Evtl. wegen Eingelenker ?). Bin so bei 13 bar mit 78kg und habe das Gefühl, dass er bei stärkerer Beanspruchung durchschlagen würde.

Kurze Frage: Ist das normal? Haben die Dämpfer RP23 von Nicolai eine besondere Abstimmung?


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Dezember 2011)

Warum 1-gelenker, das Helius ist doch ein 4-gelenker?


----------



## c_w (20. Dezember 2011)

Hat ja auch überhaupt nix mit den Gelenken zu tun, sondern wenn überhaupt mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis.
Ist das Dämpfer denn der Länge entsprechend richtig eingebaut? ^^


----------



## Henry68 (20. Dezember 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Hat ja auch überhaupt nix mit den Gelenken zu tun, sondern wenn überhaupt mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis.
> Ist das Dämpfer denn der Länge entsprechend richtig eingebaut? ^^


 
Ja, mit Umlenkhebel Typ B und oberstem Loch = 140mm


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Dezember 2011)

Ins Helius AC gehÃ¶rt doch ein 200/57 mm DÃ¤mpfer, oder? Ich nehme an, dass dein Problem von den fehlenden 6 mm Hub herrÃ¼hrt. Dann gibtâs noch die MÃ¶glichkeit, dass der Tune des DÃ¤mpfers nicht passt, weil er auf das wahrscheinlich andere ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis deines Cube-Hinterbaus abgestimmt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (21. Dezember 2011)

keiner ne idee wo ein reset konan her zu bekommen ist?


----------



## Surtre (21. Dezember 2011)

Welcher Teil bereitet denn Lieferschwierigkeiten? Die obere, oder die untere Schale? 
Bei der oberen Schale könntest Du auf die LP-Schale wechseln, oder dir eine 118er HDAL-Schale kürzen lassen.
Falls die untere Schale nicht lieferbar ist: Im Bikemarkt gibt es einen schwarzen 150er günstig, dazu könntest Du bei Reset die obere Schale einzeln kaufen...


----------



## thoralfw (21. Dezember 2011)

die untere Schale ist das Problem - 1 1/8 oben ist lieferbar. danke für den tipp mit dem bikemarkt - ich schau mal nach.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Dezember 2011)

sagt mal gibt es Probleme oder etwas was ich beachten muss, wenn ich eine 160mm Gabel ins AC baue?


----------



## Eksduro (21. Dezember 2011)

ich meine mal gehört zu haben das das AM unterrohr verbaut sein muss um die garantie nicht zu verlieren, ähnlich wie das AM das AFR unterrohr haben sollte wenn ne 180er drinsteckt....


----------



## jensens (21. Dezember 2011)

hallo,

derzeit siehts so aus.

Ich will auf 180mm Scheibe umbauen.

Diese Scheibe (180mm) und dieser Adapter - ist das richtig? 
(Bzw.: tuts auch dieser Adapter oder ist da der Shimano empfehlenswerter??)

Brauch ich sonst noch was?

Danke Euch vielmals!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry68 (21. Dezember 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ins Helius AC gehört doch ein 200/57 mm Dämpfer, oder? Ich nehme an, dass dein Problem von den fehlenden 6 mm Hub herrührt. Dann gibts noch die Möglichkeit, dass der Tune des Dämpfers nicht passt, weil er auf das wahrscheinlich andere Übersetzungsverhältnis deines Cube-Hinterbaus abgestimmt war.


 
Hallo Kontragonist
Danke für deine Antwort
Ja, die neuen Dämpfer im AC haben 200x57mm mit Umlekhebel Typ C.
Mit Umlenkhebel Typ A und Typ B kann ich Dämpfer mit 200x51mm fahren, wie sie Nicolai auch vorher im AC verbaut hat.
Aber ich gehe auch davon aus, dass entweder Nicolai oder Cube oder beide ihre Dämpfer tunen. Die Testfahrten bei besserem Wetter werden es zeigen. Hätte ja sein können, dass jemand weiß, ob Dämpfer im AC eine bestimmte Abstimmung haben.


----------



## uwi (22. Dezember 2011)

Mein Dämpfer (RP23 200x51mm)  wurde von Nicolai geliefert: Compressions Tune high und Rebound Tune ist glaub ich mittel.


----------



## hoschi2007 (22. Dezember 2011)

muss man bei einem Helius AM die Kabelführungen für eine Remotesattelstütze mitbestellen oder sind die Standardmäßig am Rahmen?
(Stütze: RS Reverb bzw. KS LEV)


----------



## nicolai.fan (22. Dezember 2011)

ist ab Modell 2012 Serie


----------



## Henry68 (22. Dezember 2011)

uwi schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer (RP23 200x51mm)  wurde von Nicolai geliefert: Compressions Tune high und Rebound Tune ist glaub ich mittel.


 
Danke uwi
habe herausgefunden, dass beim Cube AMS 125 von 2009 die Compressions Tune low und Rebound Tune mittel war. Das bestätigt nämlich meinen ersten Eindruck, dass sich das Heck beim Einfedern sehr weich anfühlt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Dezember 2011)

merino schrieb:


> @Ferkelmann
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Von einem nach Bayern verschleppten Kölner



Für die Kölner ist es in der Karneval-Diaspora, glaube ich, schlimmer als für mich als Nordlicht.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Dezember 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> fährt hier jemand im 1.5" steuerrohr auch eine 1.5" gabel?
> oder wird tapered favorisiert?
> bei 1.5" gibt es irgendwie nicht so viele vorbauten, wobei es den thomson auch in 45mm und 75m gibt.



Ich hab sowas. Die Vorbauauswahl war aber tatsächlich nicht überzeugend. Hab dann nen Truvativ AKA genommen, der ist optisch ok, halbwegs leicht und vor allem recht günstig - aber ich hab auch nichts gefunden was mir so richtig besser gefallen hat. 



merino schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Inbusschrauben der vorderen Dämpferhalterbefestigung (heißt das so??) Baumarktware sind oder muss ich die bei N bestellen? Zwei von den sechs habe mit einem falschen Schlüssel etwas vernudelt. Es handelt sich um ein AFR von 2011.



Auf dem Schraubenkopf sollte die Schraubenqualität draufstehen. Wenn da bei den neuen das gleiche draufsteht, dann sollte das schon passen.

A2 ist da übrigens rostfreier Stahl, A4 ist noch beständiger (macht aber eigentlich nur Sinn wenn du öfter mal in Säure rumgurkst). 
8.8, 10.9, 12.9 wäre die Festigkeit "rostender" Schrauben (es gibt auch noch kleinere Zahlen, vermutlich aber nicht in deinem Rad). 



jensens schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> derzeit siehts so aus.
> 
> ...



Ist korrekt, beim Adapter ists eigentlich egal.



Henry68 schrieb:


> Danke uwi
> habe herausgefunden, dass beim Cube AMS 125 von 2009 die Compressions Tune low und Rebound Tune mittel war. Das bestätigt nämlich meinen ersten Eindruck, dass sich das Heck beim Einfedern sehr weich anfühlt.



Der Sag passt also und es ist nur beim Einfedern zu weich?


----------



## Henry68 (25. Dezember 2011)

Der Sag passt also und es ist nur beim Einfedern zu weich?[/quote]

Ja, den Sag kann ich ja mit mehr Luftdruck beeinflussen.


----------



## reflux (28. Dezember 2011)

was kostet denn der nicolai aufkleber(schriftzug) fürs unterrohr

+

können die mir das bei nicolai aufkleben(mir fehlt die geschicklichkeit dafür)


----------



## sap (29. Dezember 2011)

Welche 2fach KeFü ist für ein 09er Helius FR empfehlenswert? Habe eine NC 17 Stinger dran, doch bei groben Strecken mit sehr vielen Schlägen springt mir die Kette trotzdem regelmäßig. 
Andere KeFü oder erstmal Kette kürzen, um noch bisschen Spannung rauszuholen?

2. Frage:
Gibt es klare Vorteile/Nachteile, ob ein Dämpfer am Oberrohr oder Unterrohr angesteuert wird? Bei den Ions ist jetzt ja alles unten, beim Helius oben. Was steckt da dahinter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. Dezember 2011)

Welche variante der stinger hast du denn?


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Dezember 2011)

sap schrieb:


> 2. Frage:
> Gibt es klare Vorteile/Nachteile, ob ein Dämpfer am Oberrohr oder Unterrohr angesteuert wird? Bei den Ions ist jetzt ja alles unten, beim Helius oben. Was steckt da dahinter?



Interessante Frage 
Ein tief sitzender Dämpfer ist sicher gut für einen tiefen Schwerpunkt. Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, daß einbaubedingt durch die zusätzlichen Anlenkungen, ein höheres Rahmengewicht unvermeidbar ist?

Andere Überlegung: Da es jetzt Ion 16 und 14 gibt, warum kein 16 und dafür entfällt das AM? Ich weiß, der letzte Gedanken ist für einige User ketzerisch ..


----------



## sap (29. Dezember 2011)

@trailterror: müsste die hier sein


----------



## trailterror (29. Dezember 2011)

Und welche der beiden? Tretlagerklemmung oder iscg 03?

Ein ion 16 gibt es nicht, und es ist unklar ob es eins geben wird; und wenn, so ist es unklar wie es geotechnisch aussehen wird...

Ich habs schon mal irgendwo erwähnt: ich würd eine klare linie gut finden:

Ion's : gravity
Helius: tourer

Mit leichten gegenseitigen überschneidungen...


----------



## sap (29. Dezember 2011)

die icsg variante. habe sie von der befestigung her so weit wie möglich an die schwinge hochgedreht, damit etwas mehr spannung drauf kommt, aber so astrein ist es je nach strecke eben nicht. besser als ohne, aber nicht top


----------



## trailterror (29. Dezember 2011)

und welche aufnahme am rahmen?

HS ISCG?

edith:

es gibt ne neue schaltbare von truvativ...(auf 2fach ausgelegt). ist die MRP2x.....aber wie's mit der kompatibilität aussieht?? und erfahrungen damit hab ich leider auch net


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ein ion 16 gibt es nicht, und es ist unklar ob es eins geben wird; und wenn, so ist es unklar wie es geotechnisch aussehen wird...



Es war ein Schreibfehler, wie Du sicher dem Geamtkontext meines Post´s entnommen hast 

Ein Ion16 wird höchstwahrscheinlich geotechnisch extrem abweichend von 20, 18 und 14 sein. Das war jetzt ironisch 



trailterror schrieb:


> Ich habs schon mal irgendwo erwähnt: ich würd eine klare linie gut finden:
> 
> Ion's : gravity
> Helius: tourer
> ...



Erklärt aber nicht die Vorteile der Dämpferposition, was ja die eigentliche Frage war. Meine anschließenden Überlegungen sind nur rein ketzerischer Natur.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Januar 2012)

es geht um die schaltwerkskapazität.

ich möchte fahren 22/36 vorne und hinten 11-34 kassette.
komme auf kapazität 47 ritzel.

würde aber gerne ein schaltwerk mit mittlerem käfig verbauen.
das xt hat eine kapazität von 45 (mittlerer käfig).

sind die 2 ritzel unterschied zu vernachlässigen oder reißt es mir dann das schaltwerk kaputt?
sollte ich dann lieber das normale mit dem langen käfig nutzen?

mfg und frohes neues


----------



## Brainspiller (1. Januar 2012)

Also ich komme auf ne Kapazität von 37 Zähnen die du Ausgleichen musst.
Das Schaltwerk hat aber nur 33.

Das klingt jetzt zunächst mal so als ob das so nicht passt.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen: Es funktioniert.
Ich habe genau die Übersetzung nach der du dich erkundigt hast, allerdings mit SLX shortcage Schaltwerk. 
Ich kann alles beschädigungsfrei schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertrueger (1. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> es geht um die schaltwerkskapazität.
> 
> ich möchte fahren 22/36 vorne und hinten 11-34 kassette.
> komme auf kapazität 47 ritzel.
> ...




das kannst du ohne Probleme machen, wenn du nicht unbedingt vorne 22, hinten 11 fahren willst. In diesem Gang wird die Kette evtl. etwas durchhängen.
Ich selbst fahre 36-22 und 11-34 mit Saint GS.

Gruß und frohes neues


----------



## zaskarle96 (1. Januar 2012)

Hi habe jetzt ein Argon FR in L und möchte eine gekröpfte Stütze verbauen, entweder Thompson oder Crankbrothers.

Die Frage: "Ist das problematisch mit dem langen Hebel, habe 190 cm ?"

Stütze war bei meinem Chameleon in ähnlicher Geometrie gute 25 cm ausgezogen....


----------



## flyingscot (1. Januar 2012)

Solange die Sattelstütze bis unter die Unterkante des Oberrohr ins Sattelrohr hineinreicht, gibt es kein Problem.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Januar 2012)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Also ich komme auf ne Kapazität von 37 Zähnen die du Ausgleichen musst.
> Das Schaltwerk hat aber nur 33.
> 
> Das klingt jetzt zunächst mal so als ob das so nicht passt.
> ...




logisch 37 zähne!!! meinte ich doch.

das xt schaltwerk xt rd-m 773 gs hat laut info kapazität 35 zähne, nicht 33.
will hinten 10-fach fahren.

mfg


----------



## Brainspiller (1. Januar 2012)

sollte trotzdem gehen ; )


----------



## gemeinling (2. Januar 2012)

hi
frage zur dämpferbefestigung helius st 2004. in dem befestigungskit  für foxdämpfer von nicolai liegen zwei kunststoff-unterlegscheiben bei... kommen die auf die achse zwischen dämpfer und hülse oder auf der achse zwischen hülse und umlenkhebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. Januar 2012)

ersteres.


----------



## trailterror (5. Januar 2012)

Zervus leute,

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo ne Nm übersicht wie fest man die verschiedenen schrauben am N rahmen anziehen muss?

Danke


----------



## gemeinling (5. Januar 2012)

das hier gibt´s

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf


----------



## trailterror (5. Januar 2012)

Ist doch schon mal ein anfang; müsste man nur noch wissen, wo, welche schrauben verbaut sind


----------



## hoschi2007 (5. Januar 2012)

In welchen Farben wird es das Pinion-Getriebe geben?

Gruß hoschi


----------



## wildbiker (5. Januar 2012)

Muss meine Decals tauschen, bzw. aufm Steuerrohr ist schon neu, fängt aber wieder an abzugehen. Hab den Verdacht dass dies auch aufm Unterrohr passiert, weil Rahmen nach der Reinigung mit Motorex Bikeshine nachpoliert wurde, damit der schön glänzt . Wie krieg ich den Kram wieder runter, sodass die Aufkleber halten (Rahmenfarbe schwarz eloxal)?


----------



## provester (6. Januar 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Muss meine Decals tauschen, bzw. aufm Steuerrohr ist schon neu, fängt aber wieder an abzugehen. Hab den Verdacht dass dies auch aufm Unterrohr passiert, weil Rahmen nach der Reinigung mit Motorex Bikeshine nachpoliert wurde, damit der schön glänzt . Wie krieg ich den Kram wieder runter, sodass die Aufkleber halten (Rahmenfarbe schwarz eloxal)?



Hab bei mir die Fläche vorher mit Bremsenreiniger gesäubert. Dann den Aufkleber drauf und danach mit einem Fön gleichmäßig erhitzt, damit sich der Kleber gut in die "Poren" vom Eloxal setzt - dann einen Tag stehen lassen.. Hält bombenfest.

Gruß


----------



## wildbiker (6. Januar 2012)

Danke, werds ausprobieren.


----------



## provester (7. Januar 2012)

Da ihn ja einige hier fahren (z.B. Dreamdeep)

Welchen Durchmesser brauch ich für den Lezyne-Kettenstrebenschutz am Helium AM, "M" oder "L"???


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Januar 2012)

M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (8. Januar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

provester schrieb:


> z.B. Dreamdeep



 Kurze Frage -> kurze Antwort... wo ist der eigentlich ? er fehlt mir irgendwie .


----------



## pommes1981 (13. Januar 2012)

Servus,

ich bin relativ neu hier und hätte eine dringende Frage zum Helius AM. 
Ich habe nun einen Helius AM Rahmen mit diesem 1.5 Steuerrohr und möchte eine scharze lyrik 2-step Air 160mm 2012 einbauen. Jedoch ist die 1.5 und Tapered Version weiß und meines Wissens die 1 1/8 Version schwarz. kann das jemand bestätigen? Und welchen Steuersatz sollte ich jetzt demnach für 1 1/8 Gabeln verbauen? Auch wegen der von Nicolai verlangten Einpresstiefe.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## der-gute (13. Januar 2012)

1.) 2012 gubt es kein 2Step mehr. du meinst bestimt DualPositionAir
2.) die Lyrik RC2L DualPositionAir 160 ist weiss - in 1 1/8 und tapered
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Air-Federgabel-160mm-PM-20QR-Maxle-Lite.html

3.) Steuersatz: wenn du das beste haben wills, dann nimm Reset. der passt perfekt zum rad und hält ewig. hast du den rahmen schon? sonst hättest du den gleich mitbestellen und einpressen lassen können


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2012)

@pommes

Reset WAN heisst glaub ich der steuersatz den du für ne 1 1/8 gabel in nem 1.5 steuerrohr  benötigst


----------



## der-gute (13. Januar 2012)

wan.5 shorty oder konan C3


----------



## pommes1981 (13. Januar 2012)

servus nochmal,

danke schonmal, aber es ist dann tatsächlich wohl so das es die lyrik 2012 nur in weiss gibt. habe das rad im oktober 2011 geplant mit einer schwarzen lyrik 2step. dementsprechend sind der schriftzug und die anbauteile von nicolai in schwarz. 
ich denke dann sollte ich die lyrik 2step aus 2011 restposten mit 1.5 schaft nehmen. Dazu passt dann der Reset 150 Steuersatz, oder?
danke schonmal, das forum ist super


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2012)

Das müsste der richtige für ne 1.5 gabel sein, ja...

Die farben wechseln, soweit ich weiss, fast jährlich zwischen den modellen, sowohl bei RS als auch bei fox... Ich musste  bei meiner wahl auch auf ne 2011er zurückgreifen (Solo air) wegen der farbe


----------



## pommes1981 (13. Januar 2012)

alles klar, danke! so mach ich es.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (13. Januar 2012)

hab auch den reset 150 im 1.5" rohr weil ich ne 1.5 lyrik coil bestellt hab.
gibt zwar leider nicht so viele 1.5 vorbauten, aber ich wollte eh den thomson x4 und den gibts sogar in 1.5.


----------



## Fully-Max (14. Januar 2012)

Mit was kann ich einen eloxierten Rahmen reinigen bevor ich neue Decals anbringe?

Gibt es sonst noch etwas wichtiges zu beachten oder einfach drauf damit?


----------



## raschaa (14. Januar 2012)

siehe post #3648 etwas weiter oben^^


----------



## Fully-Max (14. Januar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Ge!st (14. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass beim AM die Umlenkhebel der Wippe, in die der Dämpfer eingehängt wird, für Air-Dämpfer optimiert sein soll. Wenn das stimmt, gibt es die Hebel auch in einer Version für Coil-Dämpfer?


----------



## bertrueger (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
gibt es bei den Reset Steuersätzen einen Unterschied zwischen Konan C2 und Wan.5? 

Gruß Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (15. Januar 2012)

Ja, 1 Preisunterschied  Sonst ist alles gleich.


----------



## US. (15. Januar 2012)

pommes1981 schrieb:


> servus nochmal,
> 
> danke schonmal, aber es ist dann tatsächlich wohl so das es die lyrik 2012 nur in weiss gibt. habe das rad im oktober 2011 geplant mit einer schwarzen lyrik 2step. dementsprechend sind der schriftzug und die anbauteile von nicolai in schwarz.
> ich denke dann sollte ich die lyrik 2step aus 2011 restposten mit 1.5 schaft nehmen. Dazu passt dann der Reset 150 Steuersatz, oder?
> danke schonmal, das forum ist super



Wenn du die Gabel ohnehin neu kaufst und bereits ein 1,5"-Steuerrohr hast, würde ich gleich eine Tapered-Gabel nehmen.
Ist steifer, der Übergang Krone zu Steuerrohr sieht besser aus und oben kann man eine flache Lagerschale verbauen.
Coil-U-Turn gibts tapered in schwarz auch 2012:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...RC2L-Coil-U-Turn-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## bertrueger (15. Januar 2012)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ja, 1 Preisunterschied  Sonst ist alles gleich.



Danke!


----------



## Ge!st (15. Januar 2012)

Ich brauche eine neue Goggle, eine die nicht so leicht beschlägt, hat jemand einen guten Tipp für mich? Was ist von der Oakley Mayhem MX zu halten?


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Januar 2012)

Adidas Evil Eye. 
Super Service und seit 8 Jahren Top!


----------



## Ge!st (15. Januar 2012)

Marco, ich suche keine normale Brille, da bin ich mit meiner Oakley Half Jacket Jet Black XLJ Transitions sehr zufrieden, sondern eine Motocrossbrille


----------



## Bas-t (15. Januar 2012)

kauf dir antifog,... und die alte Google wird genausogut sein wie ne Mayham, ne OFrame, Proven,.....


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

würdet Ihr die Stütze so einbauen, oder ist Sie zu kurz ?





Danke.


----------



## flyingscot (16. Januar 2012)

Die Länge sieht doch noch gut aus, nicht üppig, aber ok...


----------



## US. (16. Januar 2012)

Sehe kein Problem bei einem Rahmen mit Gusset. Unterkante Oberrohr reicht.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (16. Januar 2012)

Das passt auf jeden Fall mit der Einstecktiefe wie auf dem Bild angedeutet.


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Januar 2012)

Ich würds tun. Wär ich du, und wärst du reichlich groß und ziemlich schwer, würd ich vielleicht noch 5 mm mehr reinschieben


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Januar 2012)

Prima Idee. Wollte mir ja noch neue Pedale holen.


----------



## Midgetman (16. Januar 2012)

Würde auf jeden Fall bis unter die Schweißnaht gehen. Mehr bringt dann aber wohl auch nix mehr (hatte Hendrik vor kurzen die gleiche Frage gestellt).


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Januar 2012)

Neue Pedale bringen nochmal 3mm. Sollte dann wohl reichen, oder ?


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Januar 2012)

Mach dich nicht wegen 3 mm verrückt  das passt schon so, wie dus fotografiert hast 

Die Shimano-Pedale sind allerdings wirklich ziemlich fett. Da kriegst du für unwesentlich mehr Geld was flacheres/leichteres


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Januar 2012)

Die Shimano war der erste Test. Bin gerade auf der Suche!


----------



## c_w (17. Januar 2012)

Ich wuerde sagen passt exakt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Januar 2012)

Ist es aufwändig, bei der COR-Nabe das Gehäuse zu tauschen? Also bspw. schwarz gegen gelb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (17. Januar 2012)

@marco

Ich würd mir auch den kopf nicht zerbrechen. Passt wohl


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Januar 2012)

hab da mal ne frage.

bei meinem rahmen fehlt dieser anschlag hinten am sitzrohr über dem tretlager wo der zug für den umwerfer durchgeht!? wie verlege ich dann meinen schaltzug für den umwerfer?





also bei mir fehlt dieser kleine anschlag wo die zughülle drin endet und der blanke zug zum umwerfer weitergeht.

mfg


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2012)

alles kein Problem Doc!


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Januar 2012)

word!!!  danke gürü.

warum wurde nicht ab werk gleich das originale teil angeschweißt?


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Januar 2012)

weil er nur für Hammerschmidt bestellt wurde !


----------



## der-gute (18. Januar 2012)

boah...wie albern ich strickjacken finde

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (18. Januar 2012)

ok war ein stocklistrahmen. vinc hatte aber davon nichts erwähnt. werde moren mal "erzürnt" dort anrufen und nach einem neuen rahmen verlangen! diese bastellösung geht ja mal garnicht 

oh sepprheingauer replika rahmen ich komme....sabbermodus aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2012)

INFO !
 geht einen 160mm Federgabel in ein Helius AFR , 
 würde im hinterbau den federweg natürlich auch reduzieren.

DANKE für die Hilfe.


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2012)

ist die untere Bauhöhe beim Reset 118 inklusive Konus?







A 20,5 mm   B 12,0 mm   C 22,0 mm   D 17,5 mm


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2012)

steuerrohr ist 11,5cm + 1,5cm je oben und unten der acros steuersatz.


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2012)

was hat ein Acros und die von Dir genannten Zahlen mit meinem Reset Steuersatz zu tun?

Edith: ich möchte wissen, ob die angegeben 17,5 mm inklusive Gabelkonus sind, oder der noch dazu kommt?


----------



## bertrueger (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand einen Reset Protektor für Park Tool Einpresswerkzeug und kann für mich den Durchmesser der Bohrung nachmessen? 
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/reset_manuals_web/manuals_tools/RESET_Uebersicht_Protector_01.pdf

Gruß Bert


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ist die untere Bauhöhe beim Reset 118 inklusive Konus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Quiz 

Steht doch alles hier


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2012)

ich seh da keine Aussage, ob der Konus mit dabei is...


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn du genau hinschaust wirst du sehen das die das Mass D mit Gabelkonus angeben, und das ist 17,5mm


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2012)

ich sehe auf der Darstellung was rausschauen aus der unteen Schale,
aber geschrieben steht das nirgends...


noch ne dazu passende Frage:
Syntace gibt ja mindestens 28 mm als Einstecktiefe für den Superforce an.
Kann ich das dann mit effektiven 28-29 mm bedenkenlos nutzen?
hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2012)

bist du blind? da steht überall D 17,5 mm


----------



## der-gute (21. Januar 2012)

Rainer...das Maß sehe ich, darum geht es ja nicht.
Mir gehts drum, ob die 17,5 mm eben nur die Schale oder Schale und Konus beinhaltet.

Ich denke, ich hab einfach zu viel drüber nachgedacht...

das mit dem Superforce will ich aber trotzdem noch wissen.


----------



## OldSchool (21. Januar 2012)

Habe gerade nachgeschaut, Konus schließt bündig ab soweit ich das sehen und fühlen kann.

Syntace Vorbau bin ich auch eine zeitlang mit deutlich kürzerem Schaft gefahren. Gab keine Probleme. 
Montage sagt Syntace untere Schraube auf Drehmoment festziehen und Obere dann soweit fest ziehen das der Spalt so schmal ist wie der Untere.

Wenn ich keine Bedenken hätte dann bei Syntace.


----------



## der-gute (21. Januar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine Bedenken hätte dann bei Syntace.



bei deren vorbauten und lenkern sehe ich das ebenso

danke fürs bestätigen...


----------



## Fetzer 66 (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
kennt einer eine Schutzfolie die gut auf eloxierten Rahmen hält?
Will an meinem neuen Argon-Fr das Unterrohr abkleben.
Gruß,Fetzer


----------



## Ge!st (22. Januar 2012)

Schau mal den folgenden Link, die Folien sind sehr gut: http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html


----------



## Fetzer 66 (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Ge!st,
Danke!
Gruß,Fetzer


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Januar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ist es aufwändig, bei der COR-Nabe das Gehäuse zu tauschen? Also bspw. schwarz gegen gelb.



Niemand ne Idee?
Frage bezog sich auch darauf, was ein Gehäuse kostet 

Ist die eigentlich 32 oder 36 Loch, finde dazu nix


----------



## nicolai.fan (22. Januar 2012)

schau mal hier nach 

http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.config&fid=38&step=0&modell=&step0=1632


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (22. Januar 2012)

@Ferkelmann

Die COR-Hub-Nabe hat 32-Loch. Zum Wechseln der Nabe muss diese ausgespeicht und die neue Nabe eingespeicht werden. Danach muss das Laufrad dann Zentriet werden. Welchen Aufwand das für dich bedeutet, kannst nur du selbst entscheiden (kommt z.B. darauf an, ob du darin Erfahrung hast oder das machen lässt).


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Januar 2012)

Ist vielleicht missverständlich, sorry wenn so.

Nabe ist noch uneingespeicht, daher frage ich ja jetzt 
Ich will ja nur eventl., statt jetzt einer schwarzen, eine gelbe Nabe. Hoffe, daß der Tausch des Nabengehäuses nicht so ins Geld geht wie ein kompletter Tausch der Nabe.
Telefoniere die Tage mal mit Nicolai.

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Januar 2012)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> schau mal hier nach
> 
> http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.config&fid=38&step=0&modell=&step0=1632



Das Nabengehäuse ist leider nicht separat ausgewiesen.


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich sehe auf der Darstellung was rausschauen aus der unteen Schale,
> aber geschrieben steht das nirgends...
> 
> 
> ...



der Schaft schaut genau 31 mm über den Reset Steuersatz hinaus.
Somit klemmt der Superforce mehr als 28mm vom Schaft.

Wobei das schon echt wenig Schaft is...


----------



## trailterror (22. Januar 2012)

Ich denk wenn ein hersteller ne mindestangabe macht, so ist schon etwas puffer dort miteinkalkuliert; will heissen mit etwas weniger wärs wohl auch nich in ordnung/garantie natürlich weg...

Wenn du die norm also einhältst wirds wohl überhaupt keine probleme geben


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2012)

ich mach bei Zeiten mal ein Foto,
dann sieht man, warum ich vielleicht minimale Bedenken habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (22. Januar 2012)

bin gespannt...hab im moment das gleiche problem...der vorbau liegt schon hier, der rahmen kommt allerdings erst in 5-6 wochen, daher kann ichs noch nicht auf den millimeter sagen...


----------



## BenniG. (23. Januar 2012)

Schnelle Frage:
Helius AM (2011) + XT-Kurbel + G-Junkies Zweig ISCG 03 mit Bashguard => Funktioniert das oder muss ich da basteln, biegen, feilen? Großes KB soll weg und stattdessen der Bash drauf. Das die Kettenlinie dann besser sein könnte ist mir klar, aber ich will nicht auch gleich ne neue Kurbel kaufen..


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Januar 2012)

Wer hat mal was gehoert, ab wann, oder ob ueberhaupt der ccdb AIR ab Werk angeboten wird?


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Schnelle Frage:
> Helius AM (2011) + XT-Kurbel + G-Junkies Zweig ISCG 03 mit Bashguard => Funktioniert das oder muss ich da basteln, biegen, feilen? Großes KB soll weg und stattdessen der Bash drauf. Das die Kettenlinie dann besser sein könnte ist mir klar, aber ich will nicht auch gleich ne neue Kurbel kaufen..



Bei meinem Helius ST hat das problemlos gefunzt. Ich hatte aber die Dreist, damals fand ich aber den Bash nicht gut, viel zu dünn. Aber vielleicht wurde der Bash ja überarbeitet...... und andere Mütter haben ja auch schöne Töchter


----------



## ichoe (23. Januar 2012)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Wer hat mal was gehoert, ab wann, oder ob ueberhaupt der ccdb AIR ab Werk angeboten wird?



ich hab letzte woche mit cosmicsports telefoniert und die konnten mir leider auch keinen genauen termin für die ersten lieferungen nennen..sie meinten so mitte februar bis anfang märz...
ähnliches gilt logischerweise auch für zb hibike bei denen ich den dämpfer geordert habe, tja und nicolai wartet dementsprechend auch sehnsüchtig auf den CCDB Air, um mal den vinc in seiner email zu zitieren...

werde denk ich die tage nochmal bei CS anrufen um mir ein update reinzuholen...falls da was neues bei rumkommt, lass ich dich/euch wissen...


----------



## Ge!st (23. Januar 2012)

Genau das Gleiche hat mir Hibike auch gesagt, ich warte ebenfalls auf den bestellten CCDB Air, aber ich kann es dank dem CCDB mit Titanfeder gut ertragen


----------



## BenniG. (23. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Helius ST hat das problemlos gefunzt. Ich hatte aber die Dreist, damals fand ich aber den Bash nicht gut, viel zu dünn. Aber vielleicht wurde der Bash ja überarbeitet...... und andere Mütter haben ja auch schöne Töchter


Hmm mal schauen was ich wegen Bashguard dann mache. Das wichtigste ist mir erstmal, dass ich die Kefü nicht nacharbeiten muss.Keinen Bock auf gebastel mehr. Das Nicolai ist so schön pflegeleicht bis jetzt 

Ist am AM ISCG oder Lagerschalenklemmung besser?


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Hmm mal schauen was ich wegen Bashguard dann mache. Das wichtigste ist mir erstmal, dass ich die Kefü nicht nacharbeiten muss.Keinen Bock auf gebastel mehr. Das Nicolai ist so schön pflegeleicht bis jetzt
> 
> Ist am AM ISCG oder Lagerschalenklemmung besser?



Kannscht der Gerät auch gerne für einen Inspetion vorbei bringen


----------



## BenniG. (24. Januar 2012)

Das ist gar keine schlechte Idee.
Der Gerät ist nämlich grade eh 'müde' (kleiner defekt an der Gravitydropper Sattelstütze - ja die hatte schonmal was, aber bis jetzt alles auf Garantie).

Bis das Teil aus USA da ist werden sicher noch 1-2 Wochen vergehen..
Ich schau am Sa vorbei und lass es dir da..


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Januar 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ist am AM ISCG oder Lagerschalenklemmung besser?


 
ISCG halte ich generell für sinnvoller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (24. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß der Oberrohrdurchmesser beim Argon (CC 29 XL) ist? 
Oder besser direkt der Abstand Sitzrohr-Oberkante bis Unterkante der unteren Schweißnaht am Ober-/Sitzrohr Knoten?

Danke.


Edit: Falls die Frage nochmal auftaucht: es sind wohl 96-98mm. ±2mm sind immer drin.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Januar 2012)

Meine hier mal was von 32mm Oberrohr-Durchmesser gelesen zu haben. Dann wären es 82mm.


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Januar 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> ich hab letzte woche mit cosmicsports telefoniert und die konnten mir leider auch keinen genauen termin für die ersten lieferungen nennen..sie meinten so mitte februar bis anfang märz...
> ähnliches gilt logischerweise auch für zb hibike bei denen ich den dämpfer geordert habe, tja und nicolai wartet dementsprechend auch sehnsüchtig auf den CCDB Air, um mal den vinc in seiner email zu zitieren...
> 
> werde denk ich die tage nochmal bei CS anrufen um mir ein update reinzuholen...falls da was neues bei rumkommt, lass ich dich/euch wissen...



Danke!


----------



## ichoe (24. Januar 2012)

@schnubbi:hab heute nochmal mit CS telefoniert:
für den CCDB Air in 222/70 wurde mir als liefertermin die 8 KW genannt..warten wir mal ab...wies mit den anderen längen aussieht habe ich nicht nachgefragt..

gruß


----------



## schnubbi81 (25. Januar 2012)

Aha, hab ich nichtmal irgendwo eine Aussage von Vinc gehört, dass noch nicht sicher ist, OB sie das Ding überhaupt in ihr Repertoire aufnehmen wollen..?

Vielen dank schonmal für deine Info ichoe.


----------



## ichoe (25. Januar 2012)

also am ion 18 von der eurobike war doch ein ccdb air verbaut und ich meine mich auch erinnern zu können das der vinc im video sagt, dass der rahmen auf diesen dämpfer "optimiert" sei...
egal...ich warte jetzt mal ab wann er bei mir eintrudelt, solange wird halt ein van r seine dienste verrichten müssen...


----------



## US. (25. Januar 2012)

Kann ich mir nicht recht vorstellen, das das ION auf den CCDB Air optimiert ist. Prototypen des Dämpfers gabs ja erst im Spätherbst.
Davon abgesehen ist der Hinterbau des IONs schon recht progressiv.
Der Air wird auf jeden Fall progressiver als der Coil sein, auch wenn er für einen Luftdämpfer relativ linear arbeiten sollte.

Dennoch, ich warte ja auch auf den Dämpfer und würd ihn gern probieren.
Fahre erstmal nen Vivid.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ichoe (25. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht recht vorstellen, das das ION auf den CCDB Air optimiert ist.
> Gruß, Uwe



http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16116

ab min 1:40....is ja aber auch egal eigentlich...

gruß


----------



## US. (25. Januar 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16116
> 
> ab min 1:40....is ja aber auch egal eigentlich...
> 
> gruß



ok, da bin ich im Faktencheck unterlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> .... Prototypen des Dämpfers gabs ja erst im Spätherbst.


 
Einen der ersten Prototypen habe ich bei einem Rennen am Bike von Daniel Jahn (Conti-Team) gesehen, allerdings am AM


----------



## tantrum (25. Januar 2012)

Finde eine Antwort auf diese Frage überraschend schwierig zu finden.

Was ist die Differenz im Gewicht zwischen den Rahmen Helius AC und Helius AC 29?

Danke!


----------



## reflux (25. Januar 2012)

helius cc ist ja für 2,25 reifen ausgelegt.
aktuell fahre ich hinten nen xking in 2.2, der ja relativ klein ausfällt
hat jemand erfahrung mit dickeren reifen hinten?


----------



## OldSchool (25. Januar 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> helius cc ist ja für 2,25 reifen ausgelegt.
> aktuell fahre ich hinten nen xking in 2.2, der ja relativ klein ausfällt
> hat jemand erfahrung mit dickeren reifen hinten?



Bei meinem hat damals ein alter Fat Albert rein gepasst, zwar knapp aber immerhin.


----------



## c_w (26. Januar 2012)

Fat Albert in 2.25 passt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Januar 2012)

Kann man die ganzen kleinen Teile (ULH, Deckel, Halter, Ausfallende) neu eloxieren, wenn sie Kratzer haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (26. Januar 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> helius cc ist ja für 2,25 reifen ausgelegt.
> aktuell fahre ich hinten nen xking in 2.2, der ja relativ klein ausfällt
> hat jemand erfahrung mit dickeren reifen hinten?



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, haengt ja auch von der Maulweite deiner Felge ab.
Kennst du die Reifenbreitedatenbank schon?
http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen.html

Ansonsten: der Schwalbe Albert 2.25 (altes Profil) ging bei mir grad so rein.
Aktuell fahre ich hinten Schwalbe Nobby Nick 2.25, da ist schon ein bisschen mehr Platz.
Demnaechst wandert vermutlich der VR, eine Rubber Queen 2.2 nach hinten. Bin gespannt, ob der passt, das duerfte knapp werden.
Meine Felge hat 21mm Maulweite (Alex Supra28, vergleichbar mit DT 5.1).


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man die ganzen kleinen Teile (ULH, Deckel, Halter, Ausfallende) neu eloxieren, wenn sie Kratzer haben?



Hat jemand Erfahrungen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen ?



ja das geht...
http://www.fot.de/


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen ?



Sie bekommen neue Kratzer


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Januar 2012)

Was kostet die Kabelführung-Schwinge-Kunstoff für ein Helius AM ?
Auf der HP N steht nix...


----------



## Tenderoni (28. Januar 2012)

Hi, wurde wahrscheinlich auch schon 1000-mal gefragt und beantwortet aber ich kann es irgendwie  nicht finden: welchen Sattelklemmendurchmesser braucht man am Helius AC bei einem Sattelstützendurchmesser von 31,6mm (Rahmengröße L).

Danke, für Eure Antworten


----------



## Ge!st (28. Januar 2012)

34,9


----------



## Tenderoni (28. Januar 2012)




----------



## dreamdeep (30. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kurze Frage -> kurze Antwort... wo ist der eigentlich ? er fehlt mir irgendwie .



Keine Sorge, ich bin noch da


----------



## stuk (30. Januar 2012)

zum GLück bist du noch da.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. Januar 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich bin noch da



mensch Flo... ohne dich ist es sau langweilig hier. 

erst immer "vollgass" und dann 3 monate nix. 
was ist los , hoffe alles ist gut .


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Januar 2012)

Danke Jungs. Alles gut bei mir. Ab und an braucht es halt auch mal eine kleine kreative Pause. Wenn jetzt die Tage wieder länger und wärmer werden, bin ich wieder voll dabei, versprochen


----------



## Ge!st (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo dreamdeep, schön wieder von dir zu lesen


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2012)

endlich ne neue Bude?


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Januar 2012)

hey Ge!st, Danke Dir 

@der-gute, leider noch nicht. Hängt halt nach wie vor an den passsenden Räumlichkeiten für meine kleine Werkstatt.


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2012)

Ein Grund, hier nicht auszuziehen!

Wobei es echt eng zugeht im Abstell-Eck der Räder Keller - ich brauch langsam ne intelligentere Lösung...


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2012)

Wo kann man Reset Produkte kaufen?
Nur direkt bei Reset oder auch bei anderen Händlern?


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Januar 2012)

Auch bei anderen Händlern. Hab meinen Steuersatz z.B. in Kronberg bei HiDingsbums gekauft


----------



## raschaa (30. Januar 2012)

gibts auch in einigen online shops aber selten "besonders" günstig...

bei bike-components.de gerne etwas günstiger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (31. Januar 2012)

ja mich gibts noch. 

mein helius fr steht jetzt seit herbst 2011 und wird vor frühjahr 2013 nicht bewegt werden. 
muss ich irgendwas machen? außer ab und zu das oberrohr streicheln..


----------



## c_w (31. Januar 2012)

Wo stehts denn? Trocken?
Hängen wäre vll besser, oder halt ab und an ein bisserl bewegen, damit sich die Reifen nicht unrund stehen ;-) Wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das bei dicken Schlappen überhaupt passiert.

Ansonsten würde ich spontan sagen, ab und an umdrehen, damit alle Dichtungen in den Federelementen Öl abbekommen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Januar 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ja mich gibts noch.
> 
> mein helius fr steht jetzt seit herbst 2011 und wird vor frühjahr 2013 nicht bewegt werden.
> muss ich irgendwas machen? außer ab und zu das oberrohr streicheln..



Was ist den schlimmer passsiert....


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Februar 2012)

alles cool. nur keine zeit wegen arbeit und frau und kind.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> alles cool. nur keine zeit wegen arbeit und frau und kind.



komma rumm wenn "ihr"  im westen seid.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Februar 2012)

Ich würds ab und zu mal ne Runde durch Keller/Wohnzimmer/Hof fahren, damit sich alles mal wieder bewegt. Vorher gern mal umdrehen. 

Ansonsten, Kette ölen (einmal am Anfang reicht).

Und halt schauen dass nicht noch irgendwo Wasser steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2012)

ich würde die Zeit finden zu fahren.......auch wenn es nur 1-2mal im Monat für ne halbe Stunde ist.


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Februar 2012)

KF: ION, welcher Tune für Vivid Air ???


----------



## followupup (2. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich hinten den Monarch löse und aus den Umlenkhebeln nach unten drücke sieht man, dass der Dämpfer nicht ganz mittig sitz.
Kann man so leichten "Versatz" lassen ?
Selbst würd ich sagen , macht dem Dämpfer nix aus, auch wenn er schon wieder platt ist 







THX


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Februar 2012)

Kann sein, daß dadurch der Dämpfer Druck verliert. Durch den starken Versatz schließen die Dichtungen eventl. nicht bündig. Performanceverlust kann ich mir auch verstellen dadurch.


----------



## Ge!st (2. Februar 2012)

@followupup

Durch den seitlichen Versatz kommt es zu einem permanenten querbelastenden Druck, was beim arbeiten des Dämpfers zu mehr Verschleißes bei den Zylinder- und Kolbendichtungen führen kann.

Du kannst versuchen das zu richten, in dem du vorsichtig am Dämpfergehäuse ziehst - aber wirklich sehr vorsichtig - oder per Unterlegscheibe auf der einen Seite einen Ausgleich herzustellen.


----------



## followupup (2. Februar 2012)

@Ferkelmann
@Ge!st

Druckverlust bei Kälte ist mein Problem, so dass ich jetzt die letzten zwei Winter den Monarch zum Service nach SI schicken musste. Mit neuen Dichtungen hat es dann wieder funktioniert.

Jetzt frag ich mich ob
1 Jahr alte Dichtung + Kälte oder
1 Jahr alte Dichtung + Kälte + Spannung im Dämpfer zum Druckverlust führen.

Mit den U-Scheiben werd ich mal schauen .


----------



## PiR4Te (2. Februar 2012)

Das sieht doch recht wenig aus, ich denke, das zieht sich alles hin ;-)

Ich hab auch ständig Druckverlust und Dämpferprobleme mit dem Monarch, muss mal schauen ob das bei mir ähnlich aussieht.
Der RP23 hält komischerweise besser und geht auch ganz gut.

Gruß


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Februar 2012)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich würds ab und zu mal ne Runde durch Keller/Wohnzimmer/Hof fahren, damit sich alles mal wieder bewegt. Vorher gern mal umdrehen.
> 
> Ansonsten, Kette ölen (einmal am Anfang reicht).
> 
> Und halt schauen dass nicht noch irgendwo Wasser steht.



das muss frauchen dann tun.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> komma rumm wenn "ihr"  im westen seid.



geht klar!


----------



## followupup (2. Februar 2012)

sollte RS mal anfangen Atemregler zu produzieren,  würd ich einen kaufen...aber nur fürs Warmwasser tauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (2. Februar 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> alles cool. nur keine zeit wegen arbeit und frau und kind.



Machs wie ich: Chariot Anhänger kaufen, Du kommst zum Biken, verbringst Zeit mit dem Nachwuchs und Deine Frau hat etwas Erholung.
Somit sind alle happy


----------



## OldSchool (2. Februar 2012)

followupup schrieb:


> Wenn ich hinten den Monarch löse und aus den Umlenkhebeln nach unten drücke sieht man, dass der Dämpfer nicht ganz mittig sitz.
> Kann man so leichten "Versatz" lassen ?
> Selbst würd ich sagen , macht dem Dämpfer nix aus, auch wenn er schon wieder platt ist
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sind die Befestigunsbleche am Rahmen etwas schief.


----------



## Ge!st (2. Februar 2012)

@followupup

Ich hatte im Winter bei meinen Air-Dämpfern noch keine Probleme mit den Dichtungen und konnte bisher auch keinen höheren Verschleiß feststellen. Ich hatte zwar noch keinen Monarch, aber ich würde das Hauptproblem bei der Querbelastung sehen, die Kälte könnte in dem Zusammenhang den Verschleiß der Dichtungen dann noch verstärken!

Nicolai sollte beim Einrichten der Dämpferaufnahme mehr Sorgfalt walten lassen, ich hatte bei meinem AM das gleiche Problem und musste meine vorderen geschweißten Dämpferaufnahmestreben vernünftig richten.


----------



## Ölfuss (3. Februar 2012)

Wo liegt der Fehler ?   Umwerfer ist ein SLX FD-M661 an einem AM - Rahmen. Knapp über`s große Kettenblatt gesetzt , tiefer geht es nicht. Kette schleift (auf kleinem Kettenblatt) am hinteren Steg des Umwerfers. 

Wen rufe ich zwecks Teilebestellung bei Nicolai an ? Nr.?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2012)

Einstellungs fehler, einfach umwerfer tiefer setzen.
Liestdu hier: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Umwerfer_einstellen.htm


----------



## lakekeman (3. Februar 2012)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Fehler ?



Du sitzt nicht drauf


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2012)

Oder Vid anschauen: hier http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Umwerfer-Einstellen-Shimano-Video.htm


----------



## OldSchool (3. Februar 2012)

Hast du den Umwerfer ausgeschwenkt, so dass du, wenn du von oben schaust, das 3. Kettenblatt und das äußere Blech des Umwerfers in einer Linie sind?


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hast du den Umwerfer ausgeschwenkt, so dass du, wenn du von oben schaust, das 3. Kettenblatt und das äußere Blech des Umwerfers in einer Linie sind?



Hallo, aufs mittlere kettenblatt wird dann doch  die 2-3mm zum Große Blatt gemessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (3. Februar 2012)

Wo liegt der Fehler?
Flaschenhalter


----------



## giles (3. Februar 2012)

Der stört den Umwerfer? XTR Designschutz, oder wie?


----------



## giles (3. Februar 2012)

Navyblue elox => Anbauteile weiss oder schwarz? Gabel ist weiss mit schwarzen Dekor.


----------



## US. (3. Februar 2012)

Man kann beides kombinieren.
Wenn weiß dazu, dann sollte man widerstehen alles mögliche kontrastieren zu wollen. Felgen, Sattel, Griffe beispielsweise lieber schwarz.

Beispiel in meinem Album - ION 18

Gruß, uwe


----------



## giles (3. Februar 2012)

Gefällt. Sattel, Griffe schwarz, Ich würde Sattelstütze und Lenker weiss machen ala Syncros grunge.

So ungefähr könnte ich mir mein Argon vorstellen.


----------



## Ölfuss (3. Februar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Einstellungs fehler, einfach umwerfer tiefer setzen.
> Liestdu hier: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Umwerfer_einstellen.htm


Genau so habe ich den Umwerfer angebaut und eingestellt . Parallel auch. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Umwerfer nicht der Richtige ist. 

Flaschenhalter ist aus Gewichtsgründen dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. Februar 2012)

"lakekeman" hats ja schon gesagt "Du sitzt nicht drauf". Das ist so völlig in Ordnung, beim fahren schleift da nichts mehr.
Den Umwerfer immer mit eingefederten Hinterbau (und dem richtigen SAG) einstellen. Dazu am besten mit einem Spanngurt o.ä. den Hinterbau spannen.
Der Umwerfer darf auch nicht zu tief sitzen, ansonsten schlägt der Käfig auf die Schwinge, wenn der Hinterbau komplett eingefert wird (das als erstes prüfen).


----------



## Ölfuss (3. Februar 2012)

Ok, danke .. ich werd`s testen. 

Hat jemand zufällig eine Telefondurchwahl von Nicolai zwecks Teilebestellung ?


----------



## c_w (3. Februar 2012)

Ich dachte, der Fehler wär das dritte Kettenblatt ;-)


----------



## Ölfuss (3. Februar 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich dachte, der Fehler wär das dritte Kettenblatt ;-)



Hätte ich bloß die Hammerschmidt drangelassen


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Februar 2012)

Wer fährt hier noch einen Double Barrel Dämpfer in 216 mm ?

Falls ja, hat euer Dämpfer auch nur 59mm maximalen Hub bevor der Alu-Federteller den Dämpferkörper kontaktiert ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ge!st (3. Februar 2012)

Vor dem Federteller ist normalerweise ein mehrere Millimeter starker Gummi - hat jeder Coildämpfer - das ist quasi der "Not"-Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## followupup (3. Februar 2012)

soooo alles wieder gerade, Dämpfer hat neue Dichtungen und 1 Woche Urlaub fängt an   Euch ein schönes WE


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Vor dem Federteller ist normalerweise ein mehrere Millimeter starker Gummi - hat jeder Coildämpfer - das ist quasi der "Not"-Durchschlagschutz.



Den hat meiner ja auch - mir gings nur um den 'theoretisch' möglichen Gesamtfederweg bevor Metall auf Metaill knallt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ge!st (4. Februar 2012)

@Wolfgang

Ich habe grade mal schnell mit dem Zollstock nachgemessen und mein 216er CCDB hat vom Zylinder bis zum Federteller 63 mm.

Vielleicht sitzt bei dir der Federteller nicht richtig, der sollte beim CCDB verdrehgesichert einrasten!


----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2012)

gbits einen trick, wie man im order-generator etwas aus zwei kategorieren (zb. mütze und tshirt) in einem vorgang bestellen kann? 
oder geht das schlicht nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (5. Februar 2012)

schreibe lieber ne mail


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Februar 2012)

Genau, seit Moritz mit am Start ist, ist der Emailsupport deutlich optimiert worden


----------



## giles (9. Februar 2012)

Kann man an ein Argon RoCC eine Doppelbrücke montieren?

ICh frage, weil hier noch eine schöne GS4 AIR² (Steiner überholt) rumschwirrt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Februar 2012)

Nein.
1. Optik
2. Keine Freigabe von N


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Februar 2012)

Kommt das nicht erstmal auf die EinbaulÃ¤nge an? Ich kenne jemanden, der so ne DoppelbrÃ¼cken-Votec-Gabel in einem Helius CC fÃ¤hrt â¦


----------



## giles (9. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Nein.
> 1. Optik
> 2. Keine Freigabe von N



1. Ist eine Frage des Standpunktes (Ich würde es erst einmal ranhalten)
2. Ist ein Argument.


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> 1. Ist eine Frage des Standpunktes (Ich würde es erst einmal ranhalten)
> 2. Ist ein Argument.



1. "Geschmackssache" sprach der Igel und bestieg die Wurzelbürste 
2. Frag N und hol dir die ultimative Information  Ich weiß nicht, was gegen eine Gabel mit 488 mm Einbaulänge sprechen sollte  das Tech Sheet jedenfalls nicht. Wenn die Daten stimmen, die Google mir zu der Gabel ausspuckt


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Februar 2012)

A) Gibts Dizzy Camo noch?
B) Hat jemand grad den Aufpreis im Kopf?


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2012)

bei mtbr hat einer ein aktuelles am in urban dizzy, gibt es also wohl noch, aber preis kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. liegt aber im bereich vom eloxieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RandyAndy (14. Februar 2012)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> A) Gibts Dizzy Camo noch?
> B) Hat jemand grad den Aufpreis im Kopf?



http://nicolai.net/files/kundenpreisliste_nicolai__2011.pdf
Dizzy Camo: 200
3-farb Camouflage 300


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2012)

ich finde das dizzy camo hat was, aber ob ich mir selber eines zulegen würde?


----------



## stuk (15. Februar 2012)

hab ich mir auch lange überlegt und mir dann gedacht das ich mich zu schnell satt sehe. dann ist es eben nur grau geworden (und bin immer noch glücklich damit)


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Februar 2012)

Frage zu Leitungsführungen zum Aufschrauben. Gibts die auch für 3 Leitungen?
Kenne nur die die aufgeschweisst werden.
Bei Nicolai geht leider seit gestern niemand ran ..


----------



## vinc (15. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Frage zu Leitungsführungen zum Aufschrauben. Gibts die auch für 3 Leitungen?
> Kenne nur die die aufgeschweisst werden.
> Bei Nicolai geht leider seit gestern niemand ran ..



Hallo Ferkelmann, 

schreib einfach ne Mail mit Rückrufbitte wenn keiner dran geht.
Es gibt von Haus aus keine anschraubbaren 3fachZughalter.
Du kannst aber mittels 1fach AUF 3fach auch 3 Züge auf einer seite des Rohrs befestigen.

Gruß

Vincent


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Februar 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Du kannst aber mittels 1fach AUF 2fach auch 3 Züge auf einer seite des Rohrs befestigen.



Genau, nämlich so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Februar 2012)

Hab mal eine Frage zu den Elox-Farben von Reset:

Passt der Goldton zum Tune Würger und Hope Naben?


----------



## acid-driver (15. Februar 2012)

tune und reset passen in der regel gut zusammen. bei hope hatte ich bis jetzt nur schwarze teile, das weiß ich nicht


----------



## stuk (15. Februar 2012)

bei Rot passen die Farben von hope reset und tune


----------



## hömma (16. Februar 2012)

Mal die gleiche Frage mit blau: Passen Reset (Steuersatz), Hope (Naben) und ExtraLove farblich zusammen?


----------



## petete2000 (17. Februar 2012)

Hier ist der Artur KHUJAND (schreibe durch den Account von meinem Sohn) 
Alle die mir ne PM schreiben wollen, BITTE meine mail adresse anmailen.
DANKE !


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Februar 2012)

Watt is dat für ein Quatsch....


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2012)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Hier ist der Artur KHUJAND (schreibe durch den Account von meinem Sohn)
> Alle die mir ne PM schreiben wollen, BITTE meine mail adresse anmailen.
> DANKE !


----------



## der Digge (17. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND ist im Forum gesperrt, kann zwar im Fotoalbum schreiben aber seine PN's hier nicht lesen


----------



## Simbl (17. Februar 2012)




----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> KHUJAND ist im Forum gesperrt, kann zwar im Fotoalbum schreiben aber seine PN's hier nicht lesen



Wasn Drama! Wat hat er den wieder gemacht.........  der Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (18. Februar 2012)

bei mir verträgt sich der bremsgriff nicht mit dem rohloff drehgriff. ich fahre gerne einen weichen druckpunkt. der hebel schlägt immer am drehgriff an. schöner mist....hatte jemand schon ähnliche probleme?


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2012)

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Hab den Bremsgriff ganz an den Drehgriff geschoben.
Hab mal eine Bremse mit langen Bremshebel getestet und das ging auch nicht...
Ist leider ein Nachteil der Rohloff.


----------



## thoralfw (18. Februar 2012)

ganz ranschieben passt mir ergonomisch nicht - 
........das kotzt mich gerade so richtig an

ist der tune drehgriff besser?


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Februar 2012)

option den Drehgriff  drehen so dass der Bremshebel vor oder hinter die Zuge veläuft. Eventuell ein neue markierung zu "Ganganzeige" setzen und die Zuge so einstellen.
ich weiß sieht nicht aus aber könnte funktionieren. Oder andere Bremse!
mit Tune ist meine meinung das gleiche problem.


----------



## Timmy35 (18. Februar 2012)

Tune benutzt das gleiche Griffgummi. Wird also keine Besserung bringen


----------



## thoralfw (18. Februar 2012)

dann muss ich wohl damit leben und auf den rapidfire griff warten - falls der irgendwann mal kommt.....


----------



## Timmy35 (18. Februar 2012)

Sonst schieb doch den Drehgriff weiter nach innen und montiere einen breiteren Lenkergriff. Dann passt die Bremse, du musst aber zum schalten nach innen umgreifen. So hab ich es bei mir und komme damit super zurecht.


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Februar 2012)

Bei mir sieht es so aus. Ist aber auch eine andere Bremse!


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Februar 2012)

Frage zur vorderen Dämpferaufnahme am AM.
Hab jetzt den Dämpfer eingehängt und da ist ziemlich viel Luft zwischen Buchsen und Dämpferaufnahme. Gehören da Unterlegscheiben noch dazwischen oder ist das normal, daß sich das beim Festziehen "anzieht"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (18. Februar 2012)

weder noch


----------



## Timmy35 (18. Februar 2012)

Zwischen Buchsen und Dämpferauge gehören noch Konstoffgleitscheiben. Wenn die da sind, müssen die Buchen genau passen ( bis auf ein paar 1/10mm). Bei der Dämpferaufnahme darf sich nichts verbiegen beim Festziehen. Evtl. hast du die falschen Buchsen? NIcolai ändert da gerne mal was. Beim Helius FR unterscheiden sich die Breiten auch entsprechend den Jahrgängen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Februar 2012)

Hab gerade nochmal gemessen, ist ein Spalt von knapp 1mm!?

Edit: Also ich meine an der vorderen Aufnahme. Bei meinen anderen Bikes habe ich auch keine Scheiben zwischen Dämpferauge und Buchse und da passt es sauber auf den Millimeter.


----------



## lakekeman (18. Februar 2012)

Die vordere Aufnahme zieht sich durch das Einschrauben zusammen und das ist so gewollt. Wurde mir von -N- Volker so erklärt, hab nur vergessen warum


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Februar 2012)

Echt, was das denn für ne technische Neuerung bei N??


----------



## lakekeman (18. Februar 2012)

Sorry ich kriegs wirklich nicht mehr zusammen, hat irgendwas mit der Verschraubung vorne zu tun, sonst müsste man die komplett aufmachen um den Dämpfer einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## MaW:) (18. Februar 2012)

Also 1mm ist etwas viel! 0,1mm ist vertretbar.


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Februar 2012)

bei mir war kein spiel, musste die vordere aufnahme an einer seite aufschrauben um den dämpfer einzuhängen.


----------



## stasi (18. Februar 2012)

siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8751784#post8751784 f


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Februar 2012)

Na dann Baumarkt, mal schauen ob die was in 0,5mm haben.


----------



## lakekeman (18. Februar 2012)

Ruf doch Montag Volker an, der erklärt es dir sicher wenn du es so nicht glaubst


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Februar 2012)

Hab Vinc mal angeschrieben, denke ,daß ich Montag, egal von wem, ne Antwort habe.
Finde es momentan nur etwas unbefriedigend, wollte heute eigentlich mal proberollen und würde mich dabei nicht wirklich wohlfühlen


----------



## PiR4Te (18. Februar 2012)

Gibts nen Tip gegen Wasser im Unterrohr/Innenlager-bereich außer sehr viel Fett? Scheint immer wieder an der Sattelstütze reinzulaufen. 

Spricht was dagegen unten ein 2,5mm Loch rein zu bohren damit es "abläuft"?

Gruß


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mit dem Syntace-Schaumstoffring gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Loch sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## bertrueger (19. Februar 2012)

Hi, bist du dir sicher, dass das Wasser über die Sattelstützenklemme in den Rahmen gelangt? Bei den Thomson Stützen ist es z.B. der Kopf, wo das Wasser eindringt. Da schafft ein Wein-, oder Sektkorken Abhilfe.

Gruß Bert



PiR4Te schrieb:


> Gibts nen Tip gegen Wasser im Unterrohr/Innenlager-bereich außer sehr viel Fett? Scheint immer wieder an der Sattelstütze reinzulaufen.
> 
> Spricht was dagegen unten ein 2,5mm Loch rein zu bohren damit es "abläuft"?
> 
> Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (19. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Tip, hab grad die Thomson drin, deshalb wäre es gut möglich, dass es oben reinläuft. Mit der Absenkbaren Stütze hatte ich allerdings auchwasser drin und die ist oben zu.

Wäre das mit dem Loch ein Problem?

Gruß
und danke


----------



## OldSchool (19. Februar 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Wäre das mit dem Loch ein Problem?
> 
> Gruß
> und danke



Nein, sollte aber größer sein. 4mm? Ruf bei Nicolai an und frage am besten nach.


----------



## Midgetman (19. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bei meinem Nonius nach Rücksprache mit N auch ein Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse gebohrt - am Argon habe ich es dann direkt so bestellt


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2012)

Ich bohre auch bald ein Loch in mein Nonius, um es an der Wand aufzuhängen. 

Wieso liefert N eigentlich nicht immer mit Loch aus?


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich bohre auch bald ein Loch in mein Nonius, um es an der Wand aufzuhängen.



 Wieso denn das?


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2012)

Weil ich seit Wochen keinen Käufer finde und mich das nervt...


----------



## manurie (19. Februar 2012)

Warte doch mal ab, irgendwann findet sich jemand dafür, dein Preis ist ja auch nicht überzogen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2012)

Geduld ist nicht meine Stärke...


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab Vinc mal angeschrieben, denke ,daß ich Montag, egal von wem, ne Antwort habe.
> Finde es momentan nur etwas unbefriedigend, wollte heute eigentlich mal proberollen und würde mich dabei nicht wirklich wohlfühlen


 
Hab schon eine Antwort bekommen. Lt. Vinc sind das vernachlässigbare Fertigungstoleranzen.

Da mir das gestern dann doch zuviel Toleranz war und ich auch nicht mit dem Schonhammer das Alu kaltverformen wollte, habe ich mir 2 Spacer a 0,6mm gebastelt und ausgeglichen.
Testfahrt war gestern also doch möglich. Ergebnis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Februar 2012)

Da hast du ja Glück gehabt. Ich habe auf meine letzten beiden Mails überhaupt keine Antwort bekommen.
Verstehe N da einfach nicht...


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Februar 2012)

Hast Du geschrieben über das Kontaktformular oder direkt?
 Spamordner gecheckt?
Das ich die Antwort heute schon hatte, hat mich allerdings auch überrascht. Einfach nochmal anschreiben, das ist von denen keine böse Absicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Februar 2012)

Ganz normal über Kontakt und über [email protected] 
Spamordner gecheckt! Warte mal ab...

Dafür kam der Postmann... Hope und Reset passt zusammen:


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Februar 2012)

Komm gerade aus dem Keller. 
Leider hat die untere Lagerschale einen Riss. 
Mal schauen, was der VK sagt.


----------



## der-gute (20. Februar 2012)

gebraucht gekauft?

der 118HD is eigentlich nicht zum wieder ausbauen...
bei 22mm Einpresstiefe is das eine Verbindung auf ewig
eine Ehe so zu sagen...


----------



## Ge!st (20. Februar 2012)

@der-gute

Alles eine Frage des Werkzeugs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Februar 2012)

klar...man kann sicher alles mit dem passenden werkzeug...

aber da reset produkte sehr passgenaue abmessungen haben, würd ich das nimmer riskieren...


----------



## Surtre (20. Februar 2012)

Das richtige Werkzeug ist das Stichwort:
Bei den langen Einpresstiefen und bei engen Nicolai-Steuerrohren sind Universaleinpressadapter das Problem, die außen auf die Schale drücken. Der Reset Protector für die 118er drückt schonender über den Hals und schert nicht die Schale gegen dem Schalenhals ab.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Februar 2012)

War aus einem neuen Rad ausgebaut.
Bin echt sauer und bin auf die Antwort gespannt.
Bekomme ich eigentlich vom Admin die Adresse des VK?


----------



## Triple F (20. Februar 2012)

Sollte dafür nicht der grüne Haken nützlich sein?
Allerdins weiss ich nicht, wieviel Anfrage Thomas & Co täglich bekommen.

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich einen ähnlich fall, habe von Thomas umgehend eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen. Der VK will das Geld zurück überweisen.
Gibt doch noch ehrliche Menschen !


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mal schauen. Der VK will das Geld zurück überweisen.
> Gibt doch noch ehrliche Menschen !



Ruf doch erstmal bei Reset an, was die untere Schale einzelt kostet. Vielleicht kanst du dich mit dem VK auf einen entsprechenden Nachlass einigen


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Februar 2012)

Schale kostet 55 und ich habe nur 85 für den STS gezahlt.
Bekomme mein Geld zurück und er den Steuersatz.
Neuer Reset ist bestellt.


----------



## thoralfw (21. Februar 2012)

soweit ich weiss, gibt es lieferprobleme bei reset. deshalb musste ich auf acros ausweichen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Februar 2012)

Mit dem normalen HDAL?


----------



## thoralfw (21. Februar 2012)

hmm, ich hatte einen Conan A1 bestellt - aussage war aufgrund materialengpass nicht vor märz/april lieferbar (und das war im november 2011)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Februar 2012)

Dann hab ich Glück. 
Mal schauen, ob ich das Geld vom Steuersatz zurück bekomme.


----------



## -Fritzz- (21. Februar 2012)

Ich meine es schon mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, finde es aber nicht mehr..
Also hier meine Frage:
Ist ein Luftdämpfer mit kleiner Luftkammer besser als einer mit großer für ein 2007er Helius FR?
Fahre im Moment einen Fox Float R 200/57 und bei straffer Abstimmung=wenig SAG habe ich das Gefühl, dass er bei gröberen Stößen druchrauscht..
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Dank und Gruß,
David


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Februar 2012)

was wiegt denn die cor-nabe solo?


----------



## WODAN (23. Februar 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was wiegt denn die cor-nabe solo?



Moment, ich speiche schnell mal Eine aus ;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Februar 2012)

ich warte!


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2012)




----------



## WODAN (23. Februar 2012)




----------



## kroiterfee (23. Februar 2012)

interessant wäre es dennoch!


----------



## hoschi2007 (24. Februar 2012)

Da der Helius AM Pinion-Start immer näher rückt, folgende KF:

Wo wird der Kettenspanner beim Nicolai-Serienbike befestigt?
Vorne oder wie beim Vorserienbike hinten?

Gruß hoschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Februar 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was wiegt denn die cor-nabe solo?



Ich glaube das kann dir nur der Thomas sagen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kann dir nur der Thomas sagen



...so wirds wohl sein

G.


----------



## Schoschi (24. Februar 2012)

Wann gehts denn jetzt eigentlich los mitm PinionAM? Gibts nicht irgendwo nen Maulwurf der paar Neuigkeiten preisgeben kann?
Der Kettenspanner wird doch wohl vorne sein, da führt er gleichzeitig die Kette und am gefederten Teil des Rades schlackerts auch net so. Alles Andere würd mich doch wundern.


----------



## hoschi2007 (24. Februar 2012)

Noch ne KF zum Helius AM Pinion:

Würde die HR-Nabe Hope Pro 2 EVO (Singlespeed) an das AM Pinion mit den 12mm-Standardausfallenden passen?
Oder muss noch ein Umrüstkit für die Nabe her?


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Februar 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wann gehts denn jetzt eigentlich los mitm PinionAM? Gibts nicht irgendwo nen Maulwurf


René Marek fragen nicht die Barbe


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Februar 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kann dir nur der Thomas sagen



wer ist das? er möge hier posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (25. Februar 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Noch ne KF zum Helius AM Pinion:
> 
> Würde die HR-Nabe Hope Pro 2 EVO (Singlespeed) an das AM Pinion mit den 12mm-Standardausfallenden passen?
> Oder muss noch ein Umrüstkit für die Nabe her?



Beim Testbike ist die Kette paarmal abgesprungen. Hoffe der Freilauf kommt raus vorne am Getriebe, oder spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549208


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wer ist das? er möge hier posten!



na da wird wohl der Bikebauers Thomas gemeint sein...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Beim Testbike ist die Kette paarmal abgesprungen. Hoffe der Freilauf kommt raus vorne am Getriebe, oder spricht da was dagegen?



Ums kürzer auszudrücken. Mitdrehende Kette geht nur ohne Spanner.

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ums kürzer auszudrücken. Mitdrehende Kette geht nur ohne Spanner.
> 
> G.



Nein !!!

Es geht perfekt, alle GB2 viergelenker haben eine Kettenspanner und wer eine Originale Nicolai Nabe hat hat ebenfalls eine mitlaufende Kette.
Ich habe bei meinen Hope Naben die Freiläufe fest gesetzt damit die Kette mit läuft. Die G-Boxx 2 läuft so deutlich besser.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Nein !!!
> 
> Es geht perfekt, alle GB2 viergelenker haben eine Kettenspanner und wer eine Originale Nicolai Nabe hat hat ebenfalls eine mitlaufende Kette.
> Ich habe bei meinen Hope Naben die Freiläufe fest gesetzt damit die Kette mit läuft. Die G-Boxx 2 läuft so deutlich besser.



Ja schon, das ist aber so nicht aufs Helius übertragbar...oder irre ich mich da??

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Februar 2012)

Wie Jetzt ???? Was ist den am Helius Hinterbau im Bereich HorstLink der Unterschied zum ION ? 

Vom Funktionsprinzip gibt es keinen Unterschied, warum sollte dann ein Spanner beim ION mit Mitlaufender Kette funktionieren und beim Helius nicht ?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2012)

Wegen dem hohem Drehpunkt der Kette der beim Ion um den Schwingendrehpunkt verläuft und beim Helius nicht.
Glaube das ist ein feiner Unterschied....aber vielleicht wird ja irgendwer mal ausprobieren. Und dann werden wirs mit Sicherheit wissen obs geht 

G.


----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2012)

Guten abend,

ist es eigentlich normal, dass man die schrauben der abdeckkappen (am umlenkhebel, schwinge...) mit dem inbus nicht "festziehen" kann?

wenn ich mitm inbus dreh, so dreht sich die kappe auf der anderen seite mit...

danke


----------



## followupup (25. Februar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Guten abend,
> 
> ist es eigentlich normal, dass man die schrauben der abdeckkappen (am umlenkhebel, schwinge...) mit dem inbus nicht "festziehen" kann?
> 
> ...



  auf der "anderen Seite" steckt auch eine kleine Imbusschraube in der Abdeckkappe , schau mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2012)

Stimmt....

Soll heissen? 

Ist der oben beschriebene zustand ein soll zustand, oder gehören die schrauben fest?


----------



## followupup (25. Februar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Stimmt....
> 
> Soll heissen?
> 
> Ist der oben beschriebene zustand ein soll zustand, oder gehören die schrauben fest?



vielleicht hilft dir das 
http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/14-Lagervorspanneinheit_bearingpreloaddevice_09.pdf 

Ich ziehe die Vorspannschraube nur ganz leicht an und überprüfen immer ob der Hinterbau noch leicht geht. Dann wird mit der kleinen Madenschraube gekontert.


----------



## c_w (25. Februar 2012)

Das ganze ist die Lagervorspanneinheit und die Dinger gehören sofest angezogen, dass der Rahmen bei ausgebautem Dämpfer gerade nicht unter dem Eigengewicht einsackt. Dann gut kontern und ab und an die Vorspannung überprüfen.

Gibt auch ein Manual dafür... (Edit: siehe ein Post über mir... da war schon jemand schneller!)


----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2012)

Danke ihr beiden 

Hatte mir den link bereits durchgelesen bevor ich die frage hier gestellt habe....habs halt net zu meiner zufriedenstellung kapiert 

Also ich will nix demontieren oder montieren....ich hab den rahmen mit vorspannheit von haus aus erhalten....nun nach dem fertigen aufbau ist mir halt aufgefallen, dass sich die schraube hinten mitdreht (ohne zu kontern)

Also ist dies im fertigen zustand so richtig?

Also, ich lass einfach die finger davon, mach mir keinen kopf und fahr einfach?? 

Danke jungs


----------



## N-Rider (26. Februar 2012)

Hallöle
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Innenlager mit folgender Spezifikation
BSA Tretlager Breite 83mm, Kurbelachse 30mm
Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar!! Bin bald am 

Grüße


----------



## Testmaen (27. Februar 2012)

Hat sich jemand hier aus dem Forum ein Helius AC 29er mit Pinion-Getriebe bestellt bzw. kennt jemanden oder wisst ihr ob generell schon eins gebrutzelt wurde, für's Ausland oder Messen vielleicht?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> KHUJAND ist im Forum gesperrt, kann zwar im Fotoalbum schreiben aber seine PN's hier nicht lesen



nicht ganz David.
leider hat mich "dein freund" auch fürs fotoalbum gesperrt, obwohl dort nichts vorgefallen war.

wieder mal ein ein armutszeugnis  dieser person.


----------



## schloe (27. Februar 2012)

... vertan, ist ja nur für Nicolai, sorry


----------



## grauer wolf (28. Februar 2012)

Hi leute,
hab 2 fragen: 1. wie viel wäre mein ufo st von 2004 jetzt noch wert?
2. was kostet eine neue lackierung des rahmens?
( hinterbau schwarz elox Hauptrahmen rot pulver)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Februar 2012)

Punkt 1: Ohne Fotos und explizite Angaben über Schäden, Kratzer, Zustand der Lager usw. wird da niemand was schätzen können.
Punkt 2: Frag bei Nicolai nach.


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Februar 2012)

Zu 1: Kein Vermögen
Zu 2: Nicolai eloxiert keine Teile, bei denen schon irgendwas auf Maß gefräst ist (also nix, was schon mal beim Kunden war). Wenn das unbedingt sein soll, musst du dafür einen "Drittanbieter" fragen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Februar 2012)

Halb elox, halb pulvern.


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich weiÃ. Machen sie aber trotzdem nicht 

Den Hauptrahmen kann man N zum pulverbeschichten schicken. Den Hinterbau muss man, wenn der unbedingt eloxiert werden soll, an jemanden geben, der nicht so pingelig ist â¦ Und dann kann man gleich auch den Hauptrahmen rot eloxieren lassen â da spart man sich das anfragen zweier OberflÃ¤chenveredeler und etwas Gewicht.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Februar 2012)

Generelll: Einen seit 2004 gefahren Rahmen mit den damit verbundenen Stürzen würde ich nicht eloxieren lassen, egal ob schwarz oder farbig. Man sieht jede Macke, Pulver lässt zumindest einen Teil davon verschwinden.

@Grauer Wolf: Verkaufe die Kiste so wie sie ist oder lass sie pulvern und fahr sie weiter. Anderes lohnt sich finanziell höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Generelll: Einen seit 2004 gefahren Rahmen mit den damit verbundenen Stürzen würde ich nicht eloxieren lassen, egal ob schwarz oder farbig. Man sieht jede Macke, Pulver lässt zumindest einen Teil davon verschwinden.
> 
> @Grauer Wolf: Verkaufe die Kiste so wie sie ist oder lass sie pulvern und fahr sie weiter. Anderes lohnt sich finanziell höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.




Der (Ferkel)mann hat uneingeschränkt recht  Verneigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (28. Februar 2012)

Mein AC ist soweit fertig.

Bräuchte jetzt mal kurz und knapp einen "Startpunkt" für das Setup eines RS Monarch RT3 für einen Fahrer mit Geraffel an Körper und Füßen von um die 72kg.

Was empfehlt Ihr bzgl. Luftdruck, Dämpfung und was man da sonst noch verstellen kann?


Gruss
Holland


----------



## JAY-L (29. Februar 2012)

Holland schrieb:


> Mein AC ist soweit fertig.
> 
> Bräuchte jetzt mal kurz und knapp einen "Startpunkt" für das Setup eines RS Monarch RT3 für einen Fahrer mit Geraffel an Körper und Füßen von um die 72kg.
> 
> ...




Ich hab bei ähnlichem Gewicht bei 140 psi angefangen. Sag zwischen 20 und 25 %.


----------



## Zonerider (29. Februar 2012)

Hab einige AFR Frames im Auge und suche Erfahrungswerte zu den unterschiedlichen Geo-Daten:

- L Frame - Sheet - 66,8° Lenkwinkel
zu
- M Frame - Sheet - 65,5° Lenkwinkel

- L Frame - 3 Federweglängen
- M Frame - 4 Federweglängen

Oberrohrlänge - wo wird technisch richtig gemessen?

In den Sheets ist es klar erkennbar, ich hab an anderen Rahmen "schräg" gemessen, um mir eine Richtlinie für die - N - Rahmengrößen zu schaffen.

Kann also jemand sein AFR in M bzw. L mal "schräg" messen? Würde bedeuten, von ca. Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelrohr, danke.


----------



## hoschi2007 (29. Februar 2012)

Ändert sich die Tretlagerhöhe, sprich Geometrie, wenn der Dämpfer in ein anderes Loch im Umlenkhebel eingehängt wird (z.B. beim Helius AM)?


----------



## trailterror (29. Februar 2012)

Mit meinem bescheidenen wissen diesbezüglich würd ich klar zu ja tendieren...ich denke, dass der sitzwinkel z.b ändert...mit weniger fw wirds wohl geometrietechnisch touriger


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Februar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mit meinem bescheidenen wissen diesbezüglich würd ich klar zu ja tendieren...ich denke, dass der sitzwinkel z.b ändert...mit weniger fw wirds wohl geometrietechnisch touriger



Wenn hier schon gemutmaßt wird, hier auch mein gefährliches Halbwissen:

Die Geo ändert sich nicht! Die vier Löcher im ULH sind so angeordnet, dass eben jener nicht die Position verändert, wenn der Dämpfer höher oder tiefer eingehängt wird. Da sich an dieser Stelle nix ändert, ändert sich auch sonst nix.

Man korrigiere mich, wenn ich mich irre


----------



## US. (29. Februar 2012)

Nein, stimmt so.
Die Löcher liegen auf einer Drehachse um die hintere Dämpferanlenkung.
Ist auch bei meinem ION so.
Beim alten Helius FR gabs aber tatsächlich Änderungen in der Geometrie die man aber durch den verschiebbaren vorderen Dämpferschlitten ausgleichen konnte.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## powermac (29. Februar 2012)

Klar ändert sich die Geometrie, auch beim ION 18, jeweils darauf bezogen das die Gabeleinbaulänge gleich bleibt. Würde man die Gabeleinbaulänge verkürzen kann die Geometrie gleich bleiben (Winkel) bei reduzierter Tretlagerhöhe.

@US

Schraub mal die Dämpferbefestigungsschraube raus nimm den Dämpfer ein Loch tiefer bzw. höher je nach Rad und schau ob du die Schraube durchbekommst. Du mußt den Hinterbau etwas "einfedern" damit es paßt sind glaube roundabout 3-4mm pro Loch.

Wär auch Quark wenn sich es nicht ändern würde dann könnte man nie ein deutlich kürzere Gabel fahren, z.b. AM mit kleinstem Federweg, ob das Sinn macht steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.

Gruß

Power


----------



## stasi (29. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6813253&postcount=43


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Februar 2012)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> - ja, beim helius AM bleibt die Geometrie gleich, egal wie der DÃ¤mpfer eingehÃ¤ngt ist
> 
> - preise siehe "helius am ersatzteile" im Order Generator auf der webpage
> 
> ...



Also wenn derâs nich weiÃ, weiÃ ichâs auch nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (29. Februar 2012)

Das hatte mich damals auch gewundert. Fakt ist wenn ich bei meinem ION 18 messe, 216er Dämpfer im unteren Loch macht ja bekannte 216mm, der Abstand zwischen der Aufnahme und dem oberen Loch mit weniger Federweg beträgt dann aber 218-219mm also muss der Hinterbau etwas einfedern beim umstellen das hab ich auch so in Erinnerung. Meßt einfach mal nach beim AM/AFR ist es ja leichter dank der 4 Löcher.

Power


----------



## macmaegges (29. Februar 2012)

Ion 18 hat ne Dämpfereinbaulänge von 222 mm

oder hab ich da was verrissen und du bist jens k. ?


----------



## powermac (29. Februar 2012)

jo ich fahrs doch mit dem 216er und der anderen vorderen Aufnahme 

Glückwunsch noch zu deinem neuen 18er sehr schick 



Was mir dazu noch einfällt bei meinem alten Helius AM ging beim 216er DHX Air in Verbindung mit dem -11 Dämpferhalter der Dämpfer im Loch für den oberesten Federweg nur sehr schwer rein, also die Befestigungsschraube da der Hinterbau bis zum Anschlag maximal ausgefedert war. Im loch drunter bei 158mm ging es locker rein Hinterbau war nicht bis zum Anschlag ausgefedert, ist mir gerade wieder eingefallen.


----------



## guru39 (29. Februar 2012)

powermac schrieb:


> Das hatte mich damals auch gewundert. Fakt ist wenn ich bei meinem ION 18 messe, 216er Dämpfer im unteren Loch macht ja bekannte 216mm, der Abstand zwischen der Aufnahme und dem oberen Loch mit weniger Federweg beträgt dann aber 218-219mm also muss der Hinterbau etwas einfedern beim umstellen das hab ich auch so in Erinnerung. Meßt einfach mal nach beim AM/AFR ist es ja leichter dank der 4 Löcher.
> 
> Power



?


----------



## powermac (29. Februar 2012)

@guru

Abstand vordere Dämpferaufnahme zu jeweils beiden hinteren Dämpferaufnahmen ist nicht identisch, oder ich hab mitm Lineal nen knick in der Pupille, will ich nicht ganz ausschliessen. Wenn es identisch ist ändert sich die Geometrie nicht bei Wechsel des Federweges, wenns nicht identisch ist ändert sich die Geometrie minimal da der Hinterbau nun nicht mehr komplett ausgefedert wäre.

Power


----------



## Kontragonist (1. März 2012)

So weit ich informiert bin, liegen die LÃ¶cher im ULH auf dem Umfang um den Radius der vom Ingenieur vorgesehenen DÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge um die vordere DÃ¤mpferaufnahme â wenn man jetzt einen lÃ¤ngeren oder kÃ¼rzeren DÃ¤mpfer einbaut, passt dieser Kreis nicht mehr zum verÃ¤nderten Radius und die Geo verÃ¤ndert sich bei Federwegsverstellung â Wenn in Kombination mit einem lÃ¤ngeren/kÃ¼rzeren DÃ¤mpfer die richtige Aufnahme mit dem passenden Offset verbaut wird, ist diese Abweichung aber minimal und wahrscheinlich im Blindtest nicht zu merken.

Die Kurze Antwort fÃ¼r alle Serien-Konfigurationen:
Nein, die Geo Ã¤ndert sich nicht beim Verstellen des Federwegs.

Again: Wenn ich falsch liege, korrigiert mich!


----------



## lakekeman (1. März 2012)

Dei Geo ändert sich "minimal" in den verschiedenen Dämpferpositionen, weil diese eben nicht zu 100% genau auf dem Radius liegen. Kann man auch leicht überprüfen indem man den ULH festzieht und dann den Dämpfer darin zu den nächsten Löchern bewegt - ganz genau passt es dann nämlich nicht. Aber ich denke die Änderungen sind vernachlässigbar.


----------



## stasi (1. März 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Dei Geo ändert sich "minimal" in den verschiedenen Dämpferpositionen, weil diese eben nicht zu 100% genau auf dem Radius liegen. Kann man auch leicht überprüfen indem man den ULH festzieht und dann den Dämpfer darin zu den nächsten Löchern bewegt - ganz genau passt es dann nämlich nicht.



getestet - passt haargenau...


----------



## lakekeman (1. März 2012)

Cool, dann liegen die Löcher ja bei dir anscheinend etwas versetzt, eben wie am Rand eines Kreises und nicht wie bei mir in einer Gerade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zockerkauk (1. März 2012)

Moinsen,

ich habe mein Helius zwecks einer Revision auseinander geschraubt und wollte bei Nicolai

gleich neue Gleitlager,Anlaufscheiben und Decals bestellen.

Meine erste Frage:kommt zwischen den Gleitlagern,Achsen und Anlaufscheiben Fett?

Meine zweite Frage:kann ich die Decals nur telefonisch bestellen?ich habe auf der Web-Seite keine Link oder Hinweis gefunden.


----------



## wildbiker (4. März 2012)

Nur mal so aus reiner Intresse: Ist das Schneidis alte DH-Hütte von 1999
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nicolai-Lamd...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20c346898d
Irgendwie findsch so nen Lambda schick...


----------



## Stagediver (4. März 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus reiner Intresse: Ist das Schneidis alte DH-Hütte von 1999
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nicolai-Lamd...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20c346898d
> Irgendwie findsch so nen Lambda schick...



Hi,

Das Lambda ist auf keinen Fall von 1999,
denn die abfallenden Oberrohre laufen nicht V-förmig, sondern parallel zueinander.

Grüsse


----------



## free-for-ride (5. März 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus reiner Intresse: Ist das Schneidis alte DH-Hütte von 1999
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nicolai-Lamd...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20c346898d
> Irgendwie findsch so nen Lambda schick...



das ding ist sooooo abgerockt, lass da die finger von


----------



## hömma (5. März 2012)

Kurze Frage: Ist der Mid-tune der Richtige beim RS Monarch Plus (RC3 HV) fürs Helius AM?


----------



## dr.juggles (5. März 2012)

ja! brauchst tune m/m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (5. März 2012)

moin zusammen,

gibt es erfahrungen zum tune würger? mir rutscht die stütze immer rein - fester kann die die klemme nicht mehr anziehen. stütze ist auch ne tune. 

gruß


----------



## Ge!st (5. März 2012)

Du könntest eine Haftpaste probiere, damit die Sattelstütze im Einsteckbereich einreiben, die Paste erhöht den Reibwert.


----------



## hömma (5. März 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ja! brauchst tune m/m



Danke! Den oben genannten hätte ich zur Verfügung. Aber wofür steht das zweite M? Volumen?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Danke! Den oben genannten hätte ich zur Verfügung. Aber wofür steht das zweite M? Volumen?



Einmal Druck- und einmal Zugstufe. Drum ist das eine auch rot und das Andere blau, bzw. umgekehrt 


@thoralfw: Der ist super. Hab ich seit Ewigkeiten an all meinen Rädern und noch nie Problerme damit gehabt

G.


----------



## thoralfw (5. März 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Du könntest eine Haftpaste probiere, damit die Sattelstütze im Einsteckbereich einreiben, die Paste erhöht den Reibwert.



kannst du da was empfehlen?


----------



## nicolai.fan (5. März 2012)

ich nehme die


----------



## nicolai.fan (5. März 2012)

probier´s mal damit 

http://shop.bokhoven.de/artikel,bok...Carbon-Montagepaste-Tube-80-g?pVariante=F-023


----------



## Ge!st (5. März 2012)

Die Montagepaste von Dynamic ist wirklich gut, allerdings reicht die 20g Tube locker, es reicht ja ein Tröpfchen für eine Anwendung.


----------



## Triple F (6. März 2012)

zockerkauk schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich habe mein Helius zwecks einer Revision auseinander geschraubt und wollte bei Nicolai
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier.

Die ganze Doku ist Pflichtprogramm beim Helius-Neuaufbau


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. März 2012)

Hallo,

haben RS und Fox Dämpfer die gleichen Buchsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (6. März 2012)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> probier´s mal damit
> 
> http://shop.bokhoven.de/artikel,bok...Carbon-Montagepaste-Tube-80-g?pVariante=F-023



alles klar! ich werd die mal probieren!

danke für die tips!


----------



## nicolai.fan (6. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> haben RS und Fox Dämpfer die gleichen Buchsen?



sind die gleichen (RS ab 2008)


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2012)

hallo

wird der CCDB in verschiedenen Abstimmungen verkauft, wenn er in Komplettbikes steckt?

kann man den getrost gebraucht kaufen, auch wenn der aus nem anderen Rahmen kommt?

für schnelle Antwort wär ich dankbar...


----------



## Ge!st (8. März 2012)

@der-gute

So viel mir bekannt ist nein, was wegen der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auch nicht nötig ist, der Dämpfer lässt sich sehr gut anpassen und das ist, zusammen mit dem Öl-Kreislauf, einer der Punkte, die den CCDB so einzigartig macht. Da muss nichts intern gebastelt werden oder verscheiden Tune-Versionen sind auch überflüssig.


----------



## PiR4Te (9. März 2012)

Sind eure hinteren Dämpfer-Gleitlager am Helius AC/AM auch so oft verschlissen? 

Woran kanns liegen?


----------



## Ge!st (9. März 2012)

Was heißt oft, also welcher Zeitraum?

Wenn die Dämpferhalterungen am Rahmen nicht korrekt ausgerichtet sind, kann auf dem Dämpfer eine seitliche Spannung lasten, die sich auf die Buchsen oder Gleitlager negativ auswirken könnte!


----------



## PiR4Te (10. März 2012)

Alle 1 - 2 Monate, sie sind dann so verschlissen, dass mann an ein Spiel am Hinetbau spürt wenn man das Bike anhebt.

Huber Bushings teste ich gerade, hat aber auch schon wieder leichtes spiel.


----------



## Brickowski (10. März 2012)

Das ist mMn nicht normal. Ich fahre seit über einem Jahr ohne auch nur ansatzweise Spiel oder Verschleiss festgestellt zu haben und ich würde mich in der Hinsicht als sensibel bezeichnen...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (10. März 2012)

Huber Bushings fahre ich jetzt seit etwa 3000km, kein Verschleiß feststellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (10. März 2012)

@PiR4Te

Entweder du fährst wie eine Wildsau  und schredderst dein Material gradezu, oder es stimmt technisch was nicht, denn das die Gleitlager in so kurze Zeit einen derartigen Verschleiß zeigen, ist nicht normal.

Sind beide Gleitlager davon betroffen oder eines von beiden? Was für eine Mounting-Kit nutzt du auf Seiten des Hinterbaus?


----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Sind eure hinteren Dämpfer-Gleitlager am Helius AC/AM auch so oft verschlissen?
> 
> Woran kanns liegen?



Vielleicht sind die oberen beiden Drehpunkte des Hinterbaus zu locker. Deren Leicht- oder Schwergängikeit ist schwer ein zu schätzen wenn alles zusammen geschraubt ist. 

Ich würde mal Dämpfer raus und das Horstlink auseinander nehmen. Jetzt kannst du die Drehpunkte einzeln überprüfen und entsprechend einstellen.


----------



## stahlritzel (10. März 2012)

...ich schwanke gerade zwischen einem Monarch Plus High Volume RC3 oder einem Monarch RT3 High Volume ...und bin mir da auch bei dem "Tune" unsicher, tendiere zu "Mid.Leverage Ratio"...ich fahre ein Helius AC ....was denkt ihr welcher Dämpfer der Richtige ist...


----------



## PiR4Te (10. März 2012)

Danke, werde den Link nochmal prüfen, obwohl ich erst vor kurzen alle Lager getauscht und alles neu eingestellt habe.

Es ist immer nur das hintere.

Vielleicht liegts zusätzlich am fahren, ich übe seit einiger Zeit ordenlich zu springen, das ist vielleicht nicht sauber genug. Die Lager müssten das aber aushalten, da sie auch am AM verbaut sind.

*@Stahlritzel:* Wenn du den Plus in M/M nimmst machst du nicht falsch außer, dass er 110g mehr wiegt


Gruß und danke


----------



## lakekeman (10. März 2012)

Bei mir ist das Gleitlager des hinteren Dämpferauges auch schon öfter ausgeschlagen. Lag definitiv daran, dass der Dämpfer etwas schräg und daher unter seitlicher Spannung eingebaut war.
Einfach mal genau von vorne ausrichten, danach hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## PiR4Te (10. März 2012)

Danke, werde ich prüfen!! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thalamus (10. März 2012)

Weiß jemand eine Quelle, wo es Umlenkhebel für Luftdämpfer für ein Helius FR, Mod. 2004 gibt? (Fa. Nicolai hat keine und produziert auch leider keine mehr)


----------



## Triple F (11. März 2012)

Wolfi1 hatte sich mW welche anfertigen lassen,  aber wieder verkauft. Vllt kannst du ihn fragen, wer die Hebel jetzt hat und ob er sie zufällig verkaufen möchte


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. März 2012)

Problem ist, dass ich bei einem Einzelverkauf mindestens 140 Euro sehen möchte, ansonsten müssen die Teile im Lager bleiben.

Neupreis der Hebel war damals 225 Euro. 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. März 2012)

Kurze Frage: Helius FR von 2009, Steuerrohr 1.5, Gabel BOS Deville 1 1/8,

Kann ich diesen Steuersatz verwenden: http://www.batwheels.de/K9-Industries-Angled-Reducer-Caps-2-Lenkwinkel-Steuersatz

Ich möchte beim Lenkwinkel deutlich flacher werden und ein Cane Creek kommt nicht in frage.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Helius FR von 2009, Steuerrohr 1.5, Gabel BOS Deville 1 1/8,
> 
> Kann ich diesen Steuersatz verwenden: http://www.batwheels.de/K9-Industries-Angled-Reducer-Caps-2-Lenkwinkel-Steuersatz
> 
> Ich möchte beim Lenkwinkel deutlich flacher werden und ein Cane Creek kommt nicht in frage.



Was läßt dich zweifeln warum er nicht passen könnte???

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. März 2012)

Weil die Steuerrohrlänge des Rahmens für den K9 Steuersatz genau passen muss ansonsten verkanten die Lager. (Keine Gimbals)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2012)

Ja, aber die ist ja penibel genau angegeben...und seine weiß ja nur er wirklich genau.
Drum meine Frage was ihn zweifeln läßt.

Muß mal meine genau messen, wir könnten den wohl auch gut verbauen

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. März 2012)

Genau, Steuerrohr Länge und die Einbauhöhe wäre die Fragen.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2012)

Aber deine Steuerohrlänge weißt doch nur du selber!?! ...und so wie ich das verstehe sind von 104mm bis 130mm 2° möglich.

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. März 2012)

Ich messe morgen mal nach, schön wäre es wenn man wüsste das diese Kombi schon mal jemand getestet hat. 

Der Wan5 Short psst leider nicht, da schlägt die Gabel am Unterrohr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (12. März 2012)

Die kennst du schon?


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. März 2012)

Das Ding ist auch gut 
Ich muss noch messen, wenn der K9 passt wird der nächste Woche geordert.


----------



## thalamus (12. März 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Problem ist, dass ich bei einem Einzelverkauf mindestens 140 Euro sehen möchte, ansonsten müssen die Teile im Lager bleiben.
> 
> Neupreis der Hebel war damals 225 Euro.
> 
> ...



 nur für die Hebel? Hoppla, da hab ich wohl damals den Preis gepflegt übersehen... 

Sind die Hebel die in deinem Helius (2007, richtig?) noch die gleichen wie die für das 2004er? Der Federweg hat sich ja von 140mm auf ~170mm verändert.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. März 2012)

Habt ihr einen guten Tipp für eine leise Kettenführung für Innenlagermontage 2-Fach ?


----------



## Kontragonist (13. März 2012)

Hab in Sachen "2-fach-BB-Klemm-KefÃ¼" nur mit dem Shaman Commander Erfahrungen. Die waren aber durchweg positiv 

Vom NC-17 Stinger hÃ¶rt man auch oft Gutes â¦


----------



## Brainspiller (13. März 2012)

Stinger habe ich im Einsatz.
Die ist unauffällig und problemlos.

Ihre Rolle ist glaub ich weicher als die der Shaman, weshalb sie etwas ruhiger laufen sollte.


----------



## raschaa (14. März 2012)

Stinger respektive Blackspire funzt einwandfrei. interessant die neue von Blackspire:
http://www.blackspire.com/TWINTY-2X


----------



## silverwave (14. März 2012)

Die Stinger läuft bei mir jetzt auch schon ne ganze Weile völlig stressfrei und recht leise am Helius FR mit Tretlagerklemmung. Zwischendurch wurde das gute Teil nur mal kurz zerlegt und gereinigt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. März 2012)

Sind die Führungen vom Geräusch gleich?
Die Shaman Enduro ist sehr günstig im Moment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (14. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Sind die Führungen vom Geräusch gleich?
> Die Shaman Enduro ist sehr günstig im Moment.



Die Shaman Enduro ist nicht ganz leise, habe aber keinen Vergleich zu anderen Fuehrungen bzw. Rollen. Mit der Zeit wird sie aber etwas leiser. Die Qualitaet der Shaman hat mich allerdings nicht ueberzeugt. Die Kugellager sind komplett ungeschuetzt. Die muss man oefter mal aufmachen, reinigen und neu fetten damit man lange Spass daran hat.
Habe noch eine gebrauchte Shaman Enduro rumliegen, die ich nicht mehr benutze da ich jetzt die besten Kettenfuehrung ueberhaupt dran habe - eine Hammerschmidt. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Die kennst du schon?



Der K9 ist nirgends lieferbar, ich habe mir jetzt einen von Workcomponents bestellt, mal schauen was das Ding kann.
Muss der King leider raus, aber zwei Grad weniger sind halt zwei Grad weniger


----------



## OldSchool (14. März 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Der K9 ist nirgends lieferbar, ich habe mir jetzt einen von Workcomponents bestellt, mal schauen was das Ding kann.
> Muss der King leider raus, aber zwei Grad weniger sind halt zwei Grad weniger



Auf was für ein Lenkwinkel kommst du dann?


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. März 2012)

Gute Frage 

Das FR hat 67,5 bei einer Gabel mit 540mm Ebl.
Ich habe eine Deville verbaut, 65 Grad wäre schön 

Ich Messe dann einfach mal nach wenn der Steuersatz verbaut ist.


----------



## Holland (17. März 2012)

Wer von Euch hat am Helius AC den Direct Mount Umwerfer laufen?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## thoralfw (19. März 2012)

moin,

mal ne frage an die rohloff fahrer:

wie fest zieht ihr die beiden stützschrauben an den ausfallenden? wenn ich meine festziehen, bzw. kontern will, biegt sich die aluführung nach oben. die materialverformung ist schon durch kleinere haarrisse zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (19. März 2012)

thoralfw schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mal ne frage an die rohloff fahrer:
> 
> wie fest zieht ihr die beiden stützschrauben an den ausfallenden?


soweit ich weiß Max anzug moment = 6Nm lt Tabelle für Alu+M8.
Oder sind andere "stützschauben" gemeint?


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. März 2012)

Lieber weniger fest, dafür mittlere Schraubensicherung und/oder Sicherungsmutter.


----------



## thoralfw (20. März 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß Max anzug moment = 6Nm lt Tabelle für Alu+M8.
> Oder sind andere "stützschauben" gemeint?



ich meine "kettenspannerschrauben".

beim festschrauben dreht sich faktisch der schraubenkopf am stumpfen rahmenende axial weg bzw. der kleine steg wo die schraube eingschraubt ist biegt sich nach außen weg.


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. März 2012)

thoralfw schrieb:


> ich meine "kettenspannerschrauben".
> 
> beim festschrauben dreht sich faktisch der schraubenkopf am stumpfen rahmenende axial weg bzw. der kleine steg wo die schraube eingschraubt ist biegt sich nach außen weg.



Fehlkonstruktion ?

Bei der Vorgängerversion der Ausfaller kann man problemlos die M8 nach Tabelle anziehen ohne dass was passiert.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Bas-t (20. März 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Gute Frage
> 
> Das FR hat 67,5 bei einer Gabel mit 540mm Ebl.
> Ich habe eine Deville verbaut, 65 Grad wäre schön
> ...




Ich fahre an meinem 08er Helius Fr nen Lenkwinkel <64° bei einer 180er Gabel mit normalem STeuersatz,... ;-)


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. März 2012)

Kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen.
Nutzt Du den voll Federweg ohne das es anschlägt ? 

Ich hatte selbst mir der Dorado nicht so einen flachen Winkel.


----------



## thoralfw (21. März 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Fehlkonstruktion ?
> 
> Bei der Vorgängerversion der Ausfaller kann man problemlos die M8 nach Tabelle anziehen ohne dass was passiert.
> 
> ...



hmm, ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. ich meine die schraube mit der man kette bzw. riemen spannt. das ist keine m8. meiner meinung nach ist der steg zwischen gewindebohrung und ausfallende zu dünn.


----------



## Dutshlander (21. März 2012)

thoralfw schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mal ne frage an die rohloff fahrer:
> 
> wie fest zieht ihr die beiden stützschrauben an den ausfallenden? wenn ich meine festziehen, bzw. kontern will, biegt sich die aluführung nach oben. die materialverformung ist schon durch kleinere haarrisse zu erkennen.



Tsja das sind diejenige Spannschrauben, sind aber nicht festzu KNALLEN das sich die Spann-platten BIEGEN eine Kette oder Riemen muss doch ein wenig spiel haben also GEFÜHL ist angesagt.


----------



## thoralfw (21. März 2012)

das ist mir schon klar - es hat alles gut spiel und läuft sauber. ich muss mal was auf den bildern einskizzieren damit ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## Bas-t (21. März 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen.
> Nutzt Du den voll Federweg ohne das es anschlägt ?
> 
> Ich hatte selbst mir der Dorado nicht so einen flachen Winkel.



Ja es ist schwer den LW genau zu messen, (weiss nich wie ihr es macht) aber ich hab mit nem großen winkelmesser und diverser unterlagen und wasserwaage ca 64+- 0.5 grad gemessen.

Zur Dorado, wenn ich mich nicht täusche haben die 200mm doppelbrücken doch die selbe einbaulänge wie die 180 singlecrone oder?

wie es bei mir aussieht, ich nutze nicht den vollen federweg, da ich den vorderen Dämpferschlitten weiter vorne habe.
Ich habe die 2. größte Federweg variante am ULH gewählt und dann vorne loch für loch nach vorne geschoben bis ich kurz vor einer reifen-Sitzrohr Kollision stand!

Bevor jetzt kommt zuwenig fw,..blabla, fahrt es mit gescheiter Dämpfung und geeigneter feder usw und ihr werdet sehen die paar weniger mm fw bringen weniger erflog als ein porn-LW .....


Vorne habe ich eine 180er Gabel drin,... klingt undausgeglichen 180mm vorne und 150oder so hinten. fährt sicher aber Top,.. kommt halt drauf an was du mit dem Bike vorhast.
Durch den flachen LW ist der SW so flach dass touren sehr mühsam geworden sind, aber ich nutze das Bike als reines parkbike und dafür ist es mE non plus Ultra, schön wendig, geile Winkel, nicht zuviel FW.... als Trails schreddern wie auch über Kicker fliegen ist ein Traum damit;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (21. März 2012)

Gute Erklärung, ist halt ein anderer anwendungsfall.
Ich möchte den Winkel bei einer 160er Gabel haben.

Die Dorado ist ein kleines bisschen länger. ( ein paar Millimeter )


----------



## Tompfl (21. März 2012)

Brauche mal Eure Hilfe, habe bei meinem Helius AM einen Monarch + mit Tune von Nicolai verbaut. Habe beim fahren immer das Gefühl mit Plattformdämpfung zu fahren. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich sehr straff an und ich habe 18 bar Druck im Dämpfer, bei 30 % Sag und 90 kg Fahrergewicht. 
Bin nun echt verunsichert was hier los ist, ist der Dämpfer defekt oder ist der Helius Hinterbau so straff. Kann das nicht richtig einschätzen, habe das Radl erst seit kurzen. Habe ein Litville 301 Mk10 zum Vergleich gefahren und da war der Hinterbau im Gegensatz zum Helius AM richtig fluffig, was mich echt gewundert hat.
Könnt Ihr mir auch bitte mal mitteilen welche Stellung der blaue Hebel bei geöffneter Compression haben muss, Stell ich den auf Min. oder auf Max.? Finde da nix bei Rock shock.
Bitte helft mir mal weiter, bin schon ganz durcheinander


----------



## Kontragonist (21. März 2012)

"Max. Compression" ist maximale Plattform. Also Max = hart, Min. = weich.


----------



## stuk (21. März 2012)

18 bar scheint mir sehr sehr viel.
Habe zwar nicht den Monarch plus, fahre aber andere Luftdämpfer (Monarch 4.2, DHX-Air, DT damals im Helius CC) bei 82 kilo (nackig) mit 10-12 bar....


----------



## Brickowski (21. März 2012)

Moin,

Würde gerne einen Satz Buchsen fürs AM bei Huber bestellen, hab aber keine Möglichkeit ans Rad zu kommen. Hat jemand die passenden Maße parat?

Vielen Dank


----------



## some.body (21. März 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Würde gerne einen Satz Buchsen fürs AM bei Huber bestellen, hab aber keine Möglichkeit ans Rad zu kommen. Hat jemand die passenden Maße parat?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Einbaubreite 1 (in mm): 16
Einbaubreite 2 (in mm): 49
Bolzendurchmesser (in mm): 8

Siehe auch https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...9xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=0&output=html "vordere Dämpfer Einbaubreite" und "hintere Dämpfer Einbaubreite"


----------



## Brickowski (21. März 2012)

Dankeschön.....Dass es im Techsheet steht hät ich mir irgendwo auch denken können :-D

Sorry


----------



## Tompfl (21. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> "Max. Compression" ist maximale Plattform. Also Max = hart, Min. = weich.



Danke Euch für die Antworten, habe ich auch so eingestellt, das komische ist nur egal wohin ich den blauen Hebel drehe so ein richtiger Unterschied vom Ansprechverhalten ist nicht zu spüren. In der max. Einstellung bilde ich mir ein, das der Dämpfer mini minimal straffer ist, aber wirklich nur ganz wenig bis gar nicht. Wie ist das bei Euren Monarch + Dämpfern? Werde morgen mal bei N Anrufen.


----------



## Brickowski (21. März 2012)

Bei meinem war das ähnlich. Resultat war, dass SRAM ohne Aufpreis gegen einen Vivid Air getauscht hat  So gesehen hat sich der Monarch für mich durchaus gelohnt...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2012)

Was haltet Ihr von der Avid Code R?


----------



## marco2 (23. März 2012)

Sehr viel. Hab ich am AM und die verrichtet karftvoll und sorglos ihren Dienst.


----------



## dr.juggles (23. März 2012)

code r ist ne super bremse. musst halt wegen dem dot in den leitungen ab und zu mal nen ölwechsel machen...zieht mit der zeit wasser.


----------



## der-gute (24. März 2012)

gibt es bei N verschiedene Rohrdurchmesser?

Hintergrund:
ich hab ein Helius RC gesehen,
das irgendwie dickere Rohre hatte,
z.B. als mein Argon FR

das RC sah ziemlich geil aus mit dem fetten Oberrohr...


----------



## Martin1508 (24. März 2012)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Danke Euch für die Antworten, habe ich auch so eingestellt, das komische ist nur egal wohin ich den blauen Hebel drehe so ein richtiger Unterschied vom Ansprechverhalten ist nicht zu spüren. In der max. Einstellung bilde ich mir ein, das der Dämpfer mini minimal straffer ist, aber wirklich nur ganz wenig bis gar nicht. Wie ist das bei Euren Monarch + Dämpfern? Werde morgen mal bei N Anrufen.


 
Moin,

das Thema Monarch Plus hatten wir schon des Öfteren. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem/Probleme wie du. Der Dämpfer fühlte sich nicht wirklich lebendig an. SAG war okay, aber zu hohe Endprgression etc. Bin zu Gino nach Dortmund (Flatout suspensions). Ist jetzt umgebaut auf High Volume und eine getunte Zugstufe. Much better! Probiers mal oder nimm dir gleich nen Vivid oder Coil.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## thoralfw (24. März 2012)

hier mal noch ein bild zu dem von mir weiter oben beschriebenen problem mit den spannschrauben. das ganze ist so weich, dass es sich bei der kleinsten kraft verbiegt. ich konnte es mit der hand wieder an die richtige position zurückbiegen. 

weiterhin habe ich ein problem mit der sattelstütze - nach guten 30 km rutscht sie ca. 5mm rein. (2 verschiedene stützen tune und syntace probiert, 3 verschiedene klemmen probiert und alles mit shimano montagepaste). kann es sein das das sattelrohr zu weit ausgerieben ist? im moment bin ich sehr enttäuscht von meinem neuen argon rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2012)

thoralfw schrieb:


> hier mal noch ein bild zu dem von mir weiter oben beschriebenen problem mit den spannschrauben. das ganze ist so weich, dass es sich bei der kleinsten kraft verbiegt. ich konnte es mit der hand wieder an die richtige position zurückbiegen.
> 
> weiterhin habe ich ein problem mit der sattelstütze - nach guten 30 km rutscht sie ca. 5mm rein. (2 verschiedene stützen tune und syntace probiert, 3 verschiedene klemmen probiert und alles mit shimano montagepaste). kann es sein das das sattelrohr zu weit ausgerieben ist? im moment bin ich sehr enttäuscht von meinem neuen argon rahmen.



Hast du die Sattelstützen mal mit einer Schieblehre kontrolliert? 31,6 od. 30,9.

Rutschen die verschiebbaren Ausfallenden nach vorne?


----------



## der-gute (24. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> gibt es bei N verschiedene Rohrdurchmesser?
> 
> Hintergrund:
> ich hab ein Helius RC gesehen,
> ...




Noch was...

muss beim AC in XL mit einer Sitzrohr-über-Oberrohr-Länge von 140 mm die Sattelstütze auch bis zur Unterkante Oberrohr eingeschoben werden?

wie schwer wird ein AC in XL mit Revelation und 1700g LRS?
wenn würd ich unter 13,5 bleiben wollen...maximalst!
?


----------



## thoralfw (24. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hast du die Sattelstützen mal mit einer Schieblehre kontrolliert? 31,6 od. 30,9.
> 
> Rutschen die verschiebbaren Ausfallenden nach vorne?



laut messschieber waren beide stützen 31,6. ich weiss aber nicht ob ein messschieber genau genug ist. eine messuhr habe ich nicht. 

die ausfallenden sind fest und rutschen nicht nach vorne. es verbiegt sich nur der bereich wo die stellschrauben eingeschraubt sind.


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2012)

thoralfw schrieb:


>



Hmmm??? Sieht aus wie links mit rechts verwechselt 

Kann aber auch am Foddo liegen 





thoralfw schrieb:


> laut messschieber waren beide stützen 31,6. ich weiss aber nicht ob ein messschieber genau genug ist. eine messuhr habe ich nicht.



Welche Sattelklemmen hast du verwendet?


----------



## thoralfw (24. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hmmm??? Sieht aus wie links mit rechts verwechselt
> 
> Kann aber auch am Foddo liegen :
> 
> Welche Sattelklemmen hast du verwendet?



wäre schön, ist aber jämmerlich verbogen

tune würger, procraft, hope


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. März 2012)

hab seit heute den vivid air im rad, bei der einstellung im obersten loch schlägt die aufhängung am dämpfer an, kann also so nicht verbaut werden. im zweiten loch keine probleme. wie habt ihr den vivid eingebaut??? bei mir steht der compression knopf nach vorne...


----------



## thoralfw (25. März 2012)

Danke an Johannes! Top Service sogar Sonntags


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. März 2012)

thoralfw schrieb:


> Danke an Johannes! Top Service sogar Sonntags



Und was war der Fehler ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## thoralfw (26. März 2012)

hmm, können wir noch nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Zonerider (26. März 2012)

Frage zur Kennlinie des Hinterbaus an einem UFO ST

- Degressiv oder Progressiv?
- was für eine Kennlinie und welches Übersetzungsverhältnis hat der Frame bei 70mm Hub?
- Wenn hier jemand mit einem Vivid Air fährt, welches Tuning habt ihr bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (26. März 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Frage zur Kennlinie des Hinterbaus an einem UFO ST
> 
> - Degressiv oder Progressiv?
> - was für eine Kennlinie und welches Übersetzungsverhältnis hat der Frame bei 70mm Hub?
> - Wenn hier jemand mit einem Vivid Air fährt, welches Tuning habt ihr bei welchem Gewicht?



https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...lQSUl6cWc&hl=de&single=true&gid=4&output=html

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...lQSUl6cWc&hl=de&single=true&gid=6&output=html


----------



## Zonerider (26. März 2012)

Bunte Bilder helfen nur dingt weiter.  geh hier mal von progressiven Linie aus

Eine klare Aussage, ob der Hinterbau Pro-oder Degressiv arbeitet reicht aus.
In den Sheets, welche Position ist mit 1,2,3 und 4 gemeint, unten nach oben?


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. März 2012)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> hab seit heute den vivid air im rad, bei der einstellung im obersten loch schlägt die aufhängung am dämpfer an, kann also so nicht verbaut werden. im zweiten loch keine probleme. wie habt ihr den vivid eingebaut??? bei mir steht der compression knopf nach vorne...



ist immer noch aktuell, hat bislang niemand das Problem festgestellt bzw wie wurde das Problem behoben?


----------



## tmac111 (26. März 2012)

Kann ich einen aktuellen Helius AM Rahmen einen Dämpfer mit 222mm EBL verbauen? Andere Dämpferbefestigungen sollte es ja von Nicolai geben.


----------



## Bas-t (26. März 2012)

hey Leude,...

kurze Frage....

Situation: 
nach den letzten Einsätzen im Park, wo es MEGA schlammig war habe ich mein FR nicht gleich sauber gemacht wodurch der ganze Modder in allen Ritzen usw hängt,...gestern dann erst sauber gemacht, und wenn ich nun VIEL Druck auf den Lenker gebe gibt es ein eigenartiges knacken,... von der akustischen Ortung her würde ich sagen es kommt nicht aus der Gabel, auch wenn ich dabei eine Hand an den Rahmen halte, meine ich das Knacken im Unterrohr am deutlichsten zu spüren,... wenn ich den Hinterbau einfeder kommt es jedoch nicht zu dem Knacken, worduch ich alle Lager/Beweglichen Teile die mit dem HR zutun habe ausschliesse,... 

Hat jemand eine Idee was es sein könnte?Hatte nicht soo die Zeit mir das ganze genauer anzuschauen deswegen wollt ich reinhören ob sowas schonmal wer hatte oder wer ne Idee hat.....


Gruß und big THX schonmal... Basti


----------



## stuk (26. März 2012)

Steuersatz? untere Lagerschale?


----------



## Bas-t (26. März 2012)

ich meine eigentlich eher nicht,.. hab eh überlegt die Gabel nachher mal rauszunehmen, das steuerrohr was zu schmieren und gucken dass ich die schalen mal kontroliere,... gewindestange muttern und 2 Druckplatten sollten doch reichen oder??

sonst ideen?


----------



## trailterror (26. März 2012)

kennt jemand von euch den aussendurchmesser von den reverse ultra light spacern  (für nen 1 1/8 gabelschaft) ?

mich würd interessieren ob sie ähnlich wie die syntace HAT spacer ne flaschenhalsoptik vermeiden

Danke

http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/...alloy-Spacer-set-1-1-8-2012.html#var_37340325


----------



## mcmarco (28. März 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

was fährt Schneidi in seinem neuem "Hard Tales 1" Video für eine Hinterradnabe und was ergibt sich dadurch für eine Übersetzung??

thx
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. März 2012)

Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir meine nicht Nicolaispezifische Frage.
Habe gerade mein Schaltwerk zerstört, muss jetzt was neues beschaffen.
Kann ich bei vorne 22-36 und hinten 11-36 ein kurzes XT Schaltwerk nehmen, oder muss ich wieder zum langen Käfig greifen?


----------



## Midgetman (30. März 2012)

lt. Shimano brauchst Du einen langen Käfig. Die GS Schaltwerke (kurz) haben eine Kapazität von 35 Zähnen.


----------



## Holland (30. März 2012)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir meine nicht Nicolaispezifische Frage.
> Habe gerade mein Schaltwerk zerstört, muss jetzt was neues beschaffen.
> Kann ich bei vorne 22-36 und hinten 11-36 ein kurzes XT Schaltwerk nehmen, oder muss ich wieder zum langen Käfig greifen?



Habe die gleiche Übersetzung. Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig hat eigentlich zu viel Luft. Sollte ich bei 9 fach bleiben, werden ich bei Zeiten das Saint mit dem mittleren Käfig verbaue. Das hat Kapa 37Z.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. März 2012)

Ich finde ja auch, dass das lange zu viel Luft hat. Ich hege die Hoffnung, dass hier jemand eine kurzes Schaltwerk mit dieser Übersetzung fährt.
Ein Lob im übrigen an das Schaltauge vom AC. Das Schaltwerk ist übel verbogen, hat massig Speichen gekillt. Dem Schaltauge ist nichts passiert. Jetzt geht es erst mal mit 9fach weiter...


----------



## Kontragonist (30. März 2012)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ein Lob im übrigen an das Schaltauge vom AC. Das Schaltwerk ist übel verbogen, hat massig Speichen gekillt. Dem Schaltauge ist nichts passiert.



Da mögen sich die Geister scheiden: Eigentlich hätte ich gern, dass das Schaltauge die Biege macht und fürn Zwanni ersetzt werden kann bevor ich mir ein neues Schaltwerk kaufen und das HR neu einspeichen muss


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, er hats ironisch gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (30. März 2012)

In diesem Fall soll mein Kommentar als zynische Ergänzung verstanden werden


----------



## sluette (30. März 2012)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Kann ich bei vorne 22-36 und hinten 11-36 ein kurzes XT Schaltwerk nehmen, oder muss ich wieder zum langen Käfig greifen?



zumindest mit nem kurzen X9 klappt das ohne probleme bei mir.


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Die kennst du schon?



Steuersatz ist gestern gekommen und eingepresst.
102 komplett, ca. 2 Wochen gewartet, alles dabei, perfekt verarbeitet,

Ich wollte den King nicht rausschmeißen aber der WC ist eine gut alternative.

Am Sonntag wird Gefahren.

Morgen steht das Rad beim BikeBauer.


----------



## OldSchool (30. März 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Steuersatz ist gestern gekommen und eingepresst.
> 102 komplett, ca. 2 Wochen gewartet, alles dabei, perfekt verarbeitet,
> 
> Ich wollte den King nicht rausschmeißen aber der WC ist eine gut alternative.
> ...



Danke, ist dann evtl. was für die Zukunft.


----------



## jensens (31. März 2012)

Hallo Freunde der schnellen Frage,

ich hab mir Klickpedale bestellt und festgestellt, daß *ein Cleat* nicht reingleitet weil ein Grat es verhindert. Für mich sieht es aus als wenn ich das Problem mit dem Dremel lösen könnte.
*Kann man das machen oder sind die Dinger so akkurat gefertigt *(sieht für mich nicht so aus)* daß man da keinesfalls dran rumdremeln sollte?*

Ich hab eben keine Lust die Dinger deswegen zurückzusenden und auf neue zu warten..

Danke Euch!
jens


----------



## MisterXT (31. März 2012)

Feil/ Schleif den Grat weg und gut isses!


----------



## jensens (31. März 2012)

jupp, mit Augenmaß und etwas probieren hat's geklappt.


----------



## Frank 911 (31. März 2012)

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich noch taugliche Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Ausgleichbehälter?
Da ich meinen Flaschenhalter gerne weiter benutzen würde, wäre ein AGB im Wege.
Aktuell suche ich einen 200/57 für mein Helius CC. Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe.
Grüße
Frank


----------



## PiR4Te (31. März 2012)

Ich kenn da nur den Fox Van R (altes Modell) , versuche auch gerade günstig einen für mein Helius AC zu bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## WODAN (31. März 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Ich kenn da nur den Fox Van R (altes Modell) , versuche auch gerade günstig einen für mein Helius AC zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß



Schade das der Romic Dämpfer nicht mehr gebaut wird. Der wäre perfekt gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (1. April 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Ich kenn da nur den Fox Van R (altes Modell) , versuche auch gerade günstig einen für mein Helius AC zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß



jaaa der ist/war klasse.
Habe ihn lange und glücklich im Helius CC gefahren.


----------



## NoJan (1. April 2012)

Hey

Wäre es möglich den Hinterbau bei einem 2008er FR Rahmen auf Steckachse umzubauen?
Oder würdet ihr eher so etwas hier empfehlen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20271 ?

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## der Digge (1. April 2012)

Schöner und leichter http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=65450 

Rahmen umbauen wäre sicher möglich bzw. einfach neue Streben aber $$$ ...


----------



## US. (1. April 2012)

Hallo,

Thema Steckachse 12mm:

Mein ION 18 hat die serienmässige Nicolai Steckachse für 150mm verbaut.
Kann ich ohne weitere Umbauten (anderes Ausfallende) auf die Maxle Rear Lite wechseln? Ist das Ausfallende gleich für Maxle spezifieziert?

Danke vorab,

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## marco2 (1. April 2012)

Achse raus, Maxle rein und fertig!


----------



## US. (1. April 2012)

danke. das wär ja prima.


----------



## guru39 (1. April 2012)

Ist prima


----------



## aka (2. April 2012)

Frank 911 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es eigentlich noch taugliche Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Ausgleichbehälter?
> Da ich meinen Flaschenhalter gerne weiter benutzen würde, wäre ein AGB im Wege.
> Aktuell suche ich einen 200/57 für mein Helius CC. Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe.
> ...



Hallo,

bei meinem CC geht Stahlfederdaempfer mit AGB (Fox Van R) problemlos mit Flaschenhalter.

Gruss,
 Andreas.


----------



## schnellerseller (6. April 2012)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand den Anzugsdrehmoment für die jeweiligen Positionen nennen, speziell bei A.. hab ich ab und zu ein knacken beim einfedern - hilft da Getriebefett oder ähnliches  Danke vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (6. April 2012)

Prüfe mal auf genaue Maßigkeit der Einbaubreiten.

Ich hatte vorne ein Spaltmaß von 1mm und somit einen leicht schiefen Dämpfer und daher auch knacken. Als ich das beseitigt habe, habe ich mit 18Nm angezogen, jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## sluette (6. April 2012)

Huber Bushings auf Mass bestellen und gut ist...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2012)

meine beiden befestigungsschrauben (am gabelschaft) meines vorbaus (syntace megaforce) sind nach 2 ausfahrten nicht mehr richtig fest...muss die jedesmal überprüfen und nachziehn.....wie normal ist das

hat jemand nen tipp? 

danke


----------



## der-gute (6. April 2012)

mittelfeste Schraubensicherung und 7,5 Nm


----------



## schnellerseller (6. April 2012)

Das Radl ist quasi mit 155km Neu, da kann doch noch kein Verschleiß der Buchsen stattgefunden haben  weiß niemand grob den Anzugsmoment? Haut das hin mit den 18NM ?


----------



## Timmy35 (6. April 2012)

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf

Da müsstes Du das passende Drehmoment finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. April 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> mittelfeste Schraubensicherung und 7,5 Nm



was meinst du mit schraubensicherung?

ich zieh sie mit 8Nm an...aber nach jeder zweiten ausfahrt sind sie gelockert


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. April 2012)

Loctite mittelfest


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2012)

Ok 

Und wenn man irgendwann vll mal den vorbau wechseln will...ich mein: wie bekommt man die schrauben wieder lose? Muss man tricks anwenden, hitze oder ähnliches, oder gehts doch noch mitm inbus?

Danke


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. April 2012)

Mittelfest bekommst immer lose, fest oder hochfest solltest halt nicht nehmen 
Loctite gibts auch für unterschiedliche Schraubendurchmesser, dazu sollte es auch passen.


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2012)

Alles klar. Dank dir


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. April 2012)




----------



## Ge!st (9. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> Huber Bushings auf Mass bestellen und gut ist...


Wenn es bei schnellerseller an der fordern Dämpferaufnahme liegen sollte, weil diese nicht einwandfrei ausgerichtet ist, dann helfen Huber Bushings nichts, sondern nur aus richten der Aufnahme.


----------



## sluette (10. April 2012)

wenn er ein spaltmass von einem mm hat scheinen die buchsen nicht richtig zu passen. darum hatte ich den tip mit Huber genannt, weil der auf mass fertigt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. April 2012)

Ihr könntet tatsächlich auch beide recht haben.
Auch wenn es jetzt hier einen Aufschrei gibt, höre in letzter Zeit ziemlich oft von solchen Toleranzen bei -N-. Hatte ja Anfang des Jahres das gleiche Prob, Rettung dank Huber.

Er hat übrigens nen antiken fahrfähigen Porsche in der Werkstatt stehen, mit dem er ab und an mal was abschleppt ^^


----------



## wildbiker (15. April 2012)

Moin, Moin,

welches Tune/Abstimmung brauch ich für folgende Dämpfer fürs Helius CC (benötigte Länge/Hub:200x55 bzw.200x57):

*Rock Shox Monarch 4.2**
Fox Racing Shox Float RP23*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guy8rush (15. April 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> meine beiden befestigungsschrauben (am gabelschaft) meines vorbaus (syntace megaforce) sind nach 2 ausfahrten nicht mehr richtig fest...muss die jedesmal überprüfen und nachziehn.....wie normal ist das
> 
> hat jemand nen tipp?
> 
> danke



Hallo, 

hast Du irgendwelche Unterlegscheiben dazwischen? Falls ja - raus damit.
Auch mal richtig reinigen könnte helfen. 
Dann müssten die Schrauben beim richtigen Anzugsdrehmoment auch halten - ohne Schraubensicherung!
Anaonsten passt da was nicht, raus mit der Klemmung, andere rein.
Ach ja, die Originalschrauben verwendet? Oder welche, aus einem anderen Material?


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2012)

dank dir für die Antwort 

ja es sind die originalschrauben!

wo genau vermutest du denn unterlegscheiben?

die teile wurden im neuzustand an andere neue teile montiert...gross verdreckt war da nix  

was könnte hilfreich sein bzgl. nachreinigen...befestigungsschrauben (Gewinde) des Vorbaus?


----------



## Guy8rush (15. April 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> dank dir für die Antwort
> 
> ja es sind die originalschrauben!
> 
> ...




Ja, Gewinde ind die Auflagefläche des Schraubenkopfes sowie die Schraube selbst. Wenn diese dann mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment angezogen wird, muß diese halten. Auch ohne Schraubensicherung. Ansonsten ist das Teil 'ne Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2012)

all right....

ich hab zwar jetzt schon die schraubensicherung drauf....hält auch schon deutlich besser..... hatte aber das Gefühl, dass das ding sich gaaanz leicht gelockert hat...habs aber nicht wissenschaftlich kontrolliert  ihc dreh bei Gelegenheit noch mal die beiden schrauben raus, putz ordentlich und geb dem teil noch ne chance 

ach ja, das ding mit den unterlegscheiben?


----------



## Guy8rush (15. April 2012)

Die Scheiben können ja nur unter dem Schraubenkopf sein. Manche Hersteller leifern die Schrauben mit Scheiben aus, keine Ahnung warum. Immer weg damit! Grund Nr.1 für lockere Schrauben.


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2012)

ok...check ich nochmal


----------



## Martin1508 (15. April 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> all right....
> 
> ich hab zwar jetzt schon die schraubensicherung drauf....hält auch schon deutlich besser..... hatte aber das Gefühl, dass das ding sich gaaanz leicht gelockert hat...habs aber nicht wissenschaftlich kontrolliert  ihc dreh bei Gelegenheit noch mal die beiden schrauben raus, putz ordentlich und geb dem teil noch ne chance
> 
> ach ja, das ding mit den unterlegscheiben?


 
Moin,

ganz ehrlich? Hau das Dingen weg. Syntace liefert fast immer 100% Ware. Fahre selber den Superforce mit 75mm und als Lenker den Vector Carbon. Alles ist laut Syntace mit passendem Drehmoment angezogen und da lockert sich nichts. Mir persönlich wäre deine Nummer zu heikel. Schmeiß weg und hol dir nen neuen. Ein Vorbau kostet ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt.

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2012)

Mmmmhh....Ist mir auch schon in den sinn gekommen....

Wie gesagt, die 2 schrauben am lenker sitzen bombenfest...."nur" die beiden am gabelschaft nerven


----------



## bloodclaat (16. April 2012)

Morjen,

hat jemand Ahnung, ob die O'Neal Hardwear 2012 Pants Taschen hat?
Wollte mir eine TroyLee kaufen und hab festgestelt, dass die keine Taschen hat, was ja aber blöd ist, wenn man nicht mal die Liftkarte verstauen kann...

Vielen Dank schonmal für kommende Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (16. April 2012)

Mal ein paar kurze Fragen...

Ich habe bei meinem neuen Helius AM Rahmen mal diesen Dämpfer-Platzhalter abgenommen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der vordere Dämpferbolzen ungewöhnlich schwer heraus ging. Bei genauerer Betrachtung war auch schnell klar, warum:













Die Aufnahme für den Dämpferbolzen stand nicht parallel zueinander und der Bolzen scheint unter ordentlich Krafteinwirkung schräg reingeschraubt worden zu sein. Mir kamen zumindest ordentlich Späne entgegen. Ich habe jetzt mal die 6 kleinen Schrauben an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme gelöst, sodass die Eloxalteile etwas Spiel haben, sie anhand des Bolzens ausgerichtet und die 6 Schrauben wieder leicht angezogen. Der Bolzen geht nun gerade durch, auch wenn man merkt, dass das Gewinde nicht mehr ganz so sauber ist wie hinten, aber es lässt sich festziehen:





Die Frage ist jetzt aber, ob das so Sinn der Sache ist. Die Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme sind vermutlich nicht dazu gedacht, irgendwelche Toleranzen auszugleichen.

Die zweite Frage: Ist es normal, dass sich der Hinterbau im unverbauten und nicht eingefahrenen Zustand so schwergängig bewegt? Momentan kann ich da ein Losbrechmoment von knapp über 5Kg Zugkraft messen. Spielt sich das bei der ersten Ausfahrt ein oder muss ich das Lagerspiel noch manuell einstellen?


----------



## c_w (16. April 2012)

Ich würde empfehlen, ein paar mal zu fahren, und dann nochmal zu schauen. Der Hinterbau sollte so schwer bzw. leichtgängig sein, dass er gerade eben so unter NICHT unter Eigengewicht zusammensackt.
Wenn das nach ein paar Touren nicht besser wird, Lagervorspannung lockern.


----------



## chridsche (16. April 2012)

Ist aufgrund von Fotos natürlich schwer einzuschätzen aber es sieht so aus als wären die "Leitbleche"?? für die Dämpferaufnahme verzogen/asymmetrisch.
Das über die Dämpferschgraube zu "korrigieren" ist glaube ich weder gut für das Ansprechverhalten noch für den Rahmen.
Die 5kg kannste ja wie cw schon geschrieben hat durch die Lagervorspannung noch abspecken


----------



## hömma (16. April 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau sollte so schwer bzw. leichtgängig sein, dass er gerade eben so unter NICHT unter Eigengewicht zusammensackt.



OK, dann ist das zumindest schonmal deutlich schwergängiger, als ich von meinem Ghost AMR kenne. Da klappt das Bike sofort in sich zusammen, wenn ich den Dämpfer löse. Ich warte mal die ersten Abstimmungsfahrten ab.



chridsche schrieb:


> Ist aufgrund von Fotos natürlich schwer einzuschätzen aber es sieht so aus als wären die "Leitbleche"?? für die Dämpferaufnahme verzogen/asymmetrisch.
> Das über die Dämpferschgraube zu "korrigieren" ist glaube ich weder gut für das Ansprechverhalten noch für den Rahmen.



Ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich glaube, das liegt am Kamerawinkel. Die blau eloxierten vorderen Dämpferhalter sind auf jeden Fall symmetrisch, wenn man sie übereinander legt.


----------



## Ge!st (16. April 2012)

Beim Verzug geht es nicht um Halterungseinsätze sondern um die Leitbleche, wo diese angeschraubt sind. Leider scheint es hier immer wieder Problem zu geben, also das die Leitbleche nicht einwandfrei ausgerichtet sind. Das kann beim Einbau des Dämpfers zu Problemen führen z.B. kann so auf dem Dämpfer eine seitliche Spannung wirken, was nicht nur das Ansprechverhalten negativ beeinflusst, sondern auch zu erhöhtem Verschleiß bei den Dichtungen und Gleitlagern führt.


----------



## hömma (16. April 2012)

Ja, schon klar, allerdings kann ich einen Verzug rein optisch nicht wirklich feststellen. Ich versuche mal, mit der Messlehre zu ermitteln, ob sie parallel zueinder stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (16. April 2012)

Am besten siehst du ob die vorder Dämpferaufnahme korrekt ausgerichtet ist, wenn du den Dämpfer vorne reinschraubst und schaust ob es zur Aufhängung an der Schwinge zu einer Auslenkung kommt.


----------



## flyingscot (17. April 2012)

Perfekt ausgerichtet ist die Leitblechaufnahme eigentlich nie. Ich schraube üblicherweise immer erst den Dämpfer fest und dann die vorher gelockerten Leitbleche. Zwar werden letztere mehr oder weniger durch die Senkschrauben zentriert, aber bei mir war der minimale Versatz dann quasi weg. Ob das bei dir hilft


----------



## hömma (17. April 2012)

Ja tut es, siehe oben.

Aber ich bin jetzt schon deutlich beruhigter. Anscheinend war einer der beiden vorderen Dämpferhalter ab Werk schief angeschraubt. Wenn ich beide komplett löse und versuche, sie nach Gefühl anzuschrauben und dann erst den Bolzen durchschiebe, scheint es recht gut zu passen. ich dachte erst auch, dass durch die Senkkopfschrauben eigentlich gar kein Spiel entstehen dürfte, aber wie man auf meinen Bildern sieht, kann man da locker einen ganzen Millimeter herausholen.

Ich werde es aus diesem Grund bei der Dämpfermontage auf jeden Fall auch so machen wie flyingscot: Erst den Dämpfer hinten festschrauben, dann vorn und erst dann die 6 Senkschrauben anziehen.


----------



## thalamus (18. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand das Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Heluis FR aus 2004? 

Grüße


----------



## Ge!st (18. April 2012)

Das kannst du dir doch ausrechnen: Federweg geteilt durch den Dämpferhub z.B. Federweg 160 mm und Dämpferhub 57 mm, das ergibt ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,8.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Ja tut es, siehe oben.
> 
> Aber ich bin jetzt schon deutlich beruhigter. Anscheinend war einer der beiden vorderen Dämpferhalter ab Werk schief angeschraubt. Wenn ich beide komplett löse und versuche, sie nach Gefühl anzuschrauben und dann erst den Bolzen durchschiebe, scheint es recht gut zu passen. ich dachte erst auch, dass durch die Senkkopfschrauben eigentlich gar kein Spiel entstehen dürfte, aber wie man auf meinen Bildern sieht, kann man da locker einen ganzen Millimeter herausholen.
> 
> Ich werde es aus diesem Grund bei der Dämpfermontage auf jeden Fall auch so machen wie flyingscot: Erst den Dämpfer hinten festschrauben, dann vorn und erst dann die 6 Senkschrauben anziehen.



Kann man nicht die Leitbleche vorne ein wenig in die richtige Position biegen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. April 2012)

Mit einem passenden Stück Holz und einem Schonhammer soll es gehen, wurde in meinem letzten Fall von N so empfohlen.
Mir war es allerdings zu heikel und ich habe ein passendes Buchsenset geordert, allerdings waren bei mir die Bleche nicht schief sondern nur zu weit auseinander.


----------



## hömma (18. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man nicht die Leitbleche vorne ein wenig in die richtige Position biegen?



Nochmal: Die scheinen überhaupt nicht schief zu sein.  Aber das kann ich erst genau sagen, wenn mein Dämpfer da ist und ich sehe, ob ich bei den Buchsen Spiel habe.


----------



## jensens (28. April 2012)

Heute ist doch ixs downhill cup, richtig??
Ich dachte red bull überträgt es live, aber ich finde nix! 

Wo gibts den Livestream?


----------



## wildbiker (28. April 2012)

Bezüglich unterer Achse vom ULH (Helius CC), kriegt man die per Hand so einfach raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. April 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> Heute ist doch ixs downhill cup, richtig??
> Ich dachte red bull überträgt es live, aber ich finde nix!
> 
> Wo gibts den Livestream?



Wenn du Ihn gefunden hast sag mir bitte Bescheid


----------



## jensens (28. April 2012)

dito


----------



## muddiver (30. April 2012)

Hi, kurze Frage:
Wie groß ist die Mindesteinstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze im Helius AM, Größe L?

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## Kontragonist (30. April 2012)

So weit ich weiß wie bei allen anderen Nicolai-Rahmen auch: bis zur Unterkante vom Oberrohr.


----------



## muddiver (30. April 2012)

Ok, danke.


----------



## trailterror (30. April 2012)

Macht ca 16cm


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Mai 2012)

Was für eine Aufnahme ist das?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2012)

leute kurze frage... wird das Liteville 301 in deutschland geschweisst ?


----------



## Eksduro (7. Mai 2012)

ne, taiwan....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (7. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> leute kurze frage... wird das Liteville 301 in deutschland geschweisst ?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## wildbiker (7. Mai 2012)




----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2012)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Was für eine Aufnahme ist das?



eine an die du den Adapter dranknallen kannst


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Mai 2012)

danke guru - das macht aber nicht so wirklich Sinn, also das Gesamtkonzept, oder?

Wo gäbe es denn diesen Adapter?


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Mai 2012)

Entweder beim Händler wie Guru oder Nicolai.

Warum soll das keinen Sinn machen? Manche Hersteller legen den ISCG-Standard an ihren Rahmen fix fest und es gibt keine Möglichkeit zum Wechseln auf einen Anderen. Hier hast Du alle Optionen, ohne, ISCG alt/01 oder ISCG neu/05.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Mai 2012)

Sinn macht es, wie egtl. Schon von ferkelman beschrieben, wenn du dich nicht festlegen willst und dir alle (ausser wohl die HS aufnahme ) offen halten willst...


----------



## wildbiker (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

kann mal jm. kurz erklären, warum unbedingt am Helius CC, der Steuersatz eine Einpresstiefe von 22 mm bei einer Nutzung von Federgabeln mit 150 mm, haben muss.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Mai 2012)

Frag N, ist vielleicht nicht korrekt im Tech Sheet.


----------



## IceQ- (10. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> leute kurze frage... wird das Liteville 301 in deutschland geschweisst ?


 lol
made my day!


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Mai 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mal jm. kurz erklären, warum unbedingt am Helius CC, der Steuersatz eine Einpresstiefe von 22 mm bei einer Nutzung von Federgabeln mit 150 mm, haben muss.



Das CC ist für Gabeln bis 140mm gedacht.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Mai 2012)

Ist dann erst recht nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbar.
Bei meinem ST mit eingesetzten 200mm hieß es bspw. daß Einpresstiefe von 22 mm an der unteren Schale reicht


----------



## aka (10. Mai 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mal jm. kurz erklären, warum unbedingt am Helius CC, der Steuersatz eine Einpresstiefe von 22 mm bei einer Nutzung von Federgabeln mit 150 mm, haben muss.



Im Tech Sheet stehen doch 12mm.
(http://www.nicolai.net/files/helius_cc_09.pdf)

Eine 150er Gabel dürfte zu lang sein. Max. Einbaulänge soll 520mm nicht überschreiten.


----------



## wildbiker (11. Mai 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Im Tech Sheet stehen doch 12mm.
> (http://www.nicolai.net/files/helius_cc_09.pdf)
> 
> Eine 150er Gabel dürfte zu lang sein. Max. Einbaulänge soll 520mm nicht überschreiten.


die revelation hat diese einbauhöhe.
danke,an das datenblatt hatte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Mai 2012)

Die Revelation hat eigentlich 530mm !


----------



## Diamondaine (12. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir noch einen Nicolai Rahmen gekauft, dabei waren 2 Schaltaugen. Auf einem steht nichts auf dem anderen -1. Wofür ist das, welchen sollte man montieren? Habe bereits die teile verglichen, das -1 bewirkt dass die Achse 1mm höher oder tiefer ist, ich weiß nicht mehr genau.
Ergibt dass dann nicht eine schiefe Achse?

Bei meinem anderen Rahmen haben beide Schaltaugen eine "0" eingeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Mai 2012)

Die Zahlen sind bei jeden Rahmen anders und damit wird der Verzug vom Schweißen bereinigt.


----------



## Andiduro (15. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit seinen X.9 Umwerfer für 38 Zähne bekommen oder weiß wann man damit rechnen kann?


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2012)

ich habe einen bekommen auf dem 39 stand aber 36 gemeint war


----------



## timtim (16. Mai 2012)

ebenso .Dabei fiel mir leider auf das er gar kein Gewinde in den Schraubenlöchern hatte....


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2012)

... das hab ich dann auch noch geschnitten


----------



## timtim (16. Mai 2012)

War also kein Versehen sondern "do it your Self " , 
Hab die beigelegten Schrauben dazu missbraucht.....


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand ein gutes Angebot für eine Lyrik mit 1 1/8 Zoll?


----------



## aka (17. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich eine dumme Frage, aber wie bekommt man eigentlich die Reduzierhülsen am Besten aus dem Dämpfer?
Also das, was hier "Reducers" betitelt wird:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/images/mt_kit_std.jpg


----------



## cracknutte (17. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (17. Mai 2012)

Schonbacken und Schraubstock. Wenn der Bund sehr schmal ist geht es sehr schlecht.


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Mai 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Schonbacken und Schraubstock. Wenn der Bund sehr schmal ist geht es sehr schlecht.



Von Huber gibt für 10 Euro nen Tool. Funktioniert super. Brauchst dann nur noch nen Inbus und nen Maulschlüssel und kannst dann das Gleitlager einfach aus dem Dämpferauge drücken. Ist auch besser für den Dämpfer. Keine Gefahr von Kratzern oder Macken. 

Gruss


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Mai 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Vermutlich eine dumme Frage, aber wie bekommt man eigentlich die Reduzierhülsen am Besten aus dem Dämpfer?
> Also das, was hier "Reducers" betitelt wird:
> http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/images/mt_kit_std.jpg



Äh, hab es jetzt erst  gesehen. Stecken die Reducer so eng im Dämpfer? Ich hab's bei den alten mit nem dünnen Spachtel rausgehebelt. Brauchst Geduld und musst vorsichtig sein.


----------



## aka (17. Mai 2012)

Die sind schon recht stramm drin und der Bund ist in der Tat schmal - das letzte Mal habe ich sie mit der Zange gepackt, was nicht ganz spurlos ging. 
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Mai 2012)

Hey, long time no see

Weiss jemand wo ich meinen Fox dhx Air tunen lassen kann?


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Mai 2012)

Flatout Suspension in Dortmund bei Gino.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Mai 2012)

Lt. Homepage macht er das nicht... Oder nur auf Nachfrage?


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Mai 2012)

Es gibt laut homepage nur den Standartservice, habe mal ne Mail geschrieben, mal sehen.


----------



## some.body (20. Mai 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hey, long time no see
> 
> Weiss jemand wo ich meinen Fox dhx Air tunen lassen kann?



Ich verkaufe grad einen DHX Air, der bei Motopitkan getuned wurde:
http://www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=26
Sind allerdings in Oesterreich.


----------



## Triple F (20. Mai 2012)

Der eine ist zu lang, der andere hat zuviel Hub - das Porto hätte ich mir ja sparen können  ... Deine 2-Wochen-Garantie ist übrigens sehr löblich!


----------



## giles (20. Mai 2012)

Mal eine kurze Frage :

ich habe hier vor geraumer Zeit mal einen 2 farbigen N Aufkleber gesehen, also Farbe x mit weissem Rand. Leider finde ich das Bild nicht mehr. Wurden da einfach ein etwas grösserer Weisser unter einen andersfarbigen geklebt? Wo kann man solch einen etwas grösseren beziehen oder wurde selbiger abgefertigt?


----------



## Triple F (20. Mai 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage :
> 
> ich habe hier vor geraumer Zeit mal einen 2 farbigen N Aufkleber gesehen, also Farbe x mit weissem Rand. Leider finde ich das Bild nicht mehr. Wurden da einfach ein etwas grösserer Weisser unter einen andersfarbigen geklebt? Wo kann man solch einen etwas grösseren beziehen oder wurde selbiger abgefertigt?



Die wurden m.W. nur nach "oben/rechts" versetzt aufgeklebt. Bilder sollte es bei den Usern guru39, Chickenway-User und KHUJAND geben.


----------



## giles (20. Mai 2012)

Also komplett umrandet müsste ich mir selbst anfertigen? Fände blau auf weiss an meinem Navyblue sehr sexy.


----------



## Timmy35 (21. Mai 2012)

Das ist aber nicht ganz so einfach. Den Schriftzug einfach zu vergrößern bringt dich nicht weiter. Das O z. B. würde dann nicht nach innen und außen einen Millimeter überstehen, sondern nach außen 2 mm, weil sich das Innere auch entsprechend vergrößert.


----------



## giles (21. Mai 2012)

hmm ... werd man probieren. Gibt es bei nachgemachten oder verfälschten Aufklebern Probleme seitens N?


----------



## Timmy35 (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn du die nicht verkaufen willst, denke ich nicht, dass da einer was gegen hat. Auf der Homepage gibt es (gab es?) sogar den Schriftzug als Datei zum runterladen.

Eine offizielle Freigabe gibt es meines Wissens aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (21. Mai 2012)

Danke, dann werde ich mal jemand mit PS-Kenntnissen um Hilfe bitten.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Die wurden m.W. nur nach "oben/rechts" versetzt aufgeklebt. Bilder sollte es bei den Usern guru39, Chickenway-User und KHUJAND geben.



hallo 
BITTE mich nicht mit  N Aufklebern in bezug setzten ... danke, 
 hab ehh schon mächtig (unnötigen) ärger damit .


----------



## giles (21. Mai 2012)

Darf man die nun nachmachen, oder nicht?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Darf man die nun nachmachen, oder nicht?



ne...


----------



## giles (21. Mai 2012)

NKF : Wer hat so vorzügliche Kontakte nach Lübbrechtsen, dass dort jemand blaue Nicolai - Aufkleber mit weissen Rand in Kleinserie (sagen wir 2 Stück) herstellt und mir schickt?


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Mai 2012)

giles schrieb:


> NKF : Wer hat so vorzügliche Kontakte nach Lübbrechtsen, dass dort jemand blaue Nicolai - Aufkleber mit weissen Rand in Kleinserie (sagen wir 2 Stück) herstellt und mir schickt?



frag mal apliquet


----------



## Triple F (21. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo
> BITTE mich nicht mit  N Aufklebern in bezug setzten ... danke,
> hab ehh schon mächtig (unnötigen) ärger damit .




Hmmmm.... keine Ahnung, was da im Hintergrund gelaufen ist, aber zwei Nicolai-Aufkleber übereinander kleben, sollte doch nicht strafbar sein...

Wenn es Dir aber wirklich wichtig ist, editiere ich meinen Eintrag


----------



## giles (21. Mai 2012)

Dank an Khu und Kontragonist.

@ Triple F

Ich denke es geht eher um : Wer Aufkleber nachmacht oder verfälscht, oder nachgemachte oder verfälschte in Verkehr bringt wird mit einem McKenzie nicht unter 24" bestraft.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Mai 2012)

Cooler Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-type (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne mein Helius AC auf 2 Fach umbauen. Was muß ich beachten?
Ich habe gelesen das ich theoretisch nur die Kettenblätter tauschen muß?
Ich fahre eine XT Kurbel(770) Sram XO Shifter und einen XT Umwerfer.
Könnt ihr mir Tips zum Kettenblattkauf geben, welchen LK brauche ich? Als Übersetzung würde ich gerne 22-36 fahren.

Gruß aus Gummersbach


----------



## acid-driver (26. Mai 2012)

dann brauchst du ja im prinzip nur ein 36er kettenblatt mit 104er lochkreis. das slx-blatt ist imho sehr gut. 
den umwerfer brauchst du nur mittels der schräubchen begrenzen.


----------



## S-type (26. Mai 2012)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dann brauchst du ja im prinzip nur ein 36er kettenblatt mit 104er lochkreis. das slx-blatt ist imho sehr gut.
> den umwerfer brauchst du nur mittels der schräubchen begrenzen.



Kettenblattschrauben kann ich die alten verwenden?


----------



## muddiver (26. Mai 2012)

Wenn du keinen dicken bash montieren willst, sollten die alten schrauben passen. Wenn doch werden beim bash hoffentlich passende dabei sein.


----------



## Bas-t (27. Mai 2012)

kFkA:
200er Scheibe am Fr 2008 freigegeben?


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Mai 2012)

Ja, ist in dem Fall identisch zum 09ér.

http://nicolai.net/files/helius_fr_09.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (27. Mai 2012)

CHEAH!! geil danke,....
dann andere kF:
wie heissen denn die Adapter für die AUfnehme am Fr?ist das Pm?oder wie nennt man des?

Handelt sich um eine Juicy seven Anlage....


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Mai 2012)

Is 2000 Aufnahme.


----------



## Bas-t (27. Mai 2012)

vielen Dank!!


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Mai 2012)

Moin,

hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Hans Dampf und Rubber Queen? Ich will zu dem Thema nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen.

Grüße


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Mai 2012)

Brauchst Du auch nicht 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8832691


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Mai 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Brauchst Du auch nicht
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8832691


 
Danke!

Das war auch das einzig Brauchbare was ich gefunden habe. Hab jetzt mal nen Satz Rubber Queen 2.4 BCC bestellt. Mal schauen was die kann.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## wildbiker (1. Juni 2012)

So, neuer Steuersatz Reset HDAL2 ist drinne...

Was mir aufgefallen ist die Abdeckung auf oberer Schale liegt nicht auf, muss dass so?


----------



## Noeoeoe (1. Juni 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> So, neuer Steuersatz Reset HDAL2 ist drinne...
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist die Abdeckung auf oberer Schale liegt nicht auf, muss dass so?



ja


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Juni 2012)

Schaut immer so aus:


----------



## wildbiker (1. Juni 2012)

Ah ok, danke bin ich ja beruhigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Juni 2012)

Die Abdeckung ist nur Deko lt. Reset!


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Juni 2012)

Kann man auch weglassen. War früher nicht dabei und wurde nur auf Kundenwunsch hinzugefügt. Technisch eher schlechter, weil sich der Dreck drunter sammelt und an der Dichtung schleift. Soll man auch regelmäßig drunter sauber machen.


----------



## trailterror (3. Juni 2012)

Ist N eigentlich bei den ganzen World cup DH rennen/Enduro series veranstaltungen vertreten?
Wenn, ja-wie schneiden die jungs dort so ab?


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand ein Bild von Bronze-Elox-Rahmen und roten Laufradsatz?


----------



## S-type (7. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Bild von Bronze-Elox-Rahmen und roten Laufradsatz?



Ich kann dir einen Bronze-Elox-Rahmen mit roten Hope Naben anbieten. Schau in mein Album.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juni 2012)

Meine richtig rote Felgen, wie bei DT Swiss !
Mein LFRS zerfällt langsam...


----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2012)

Zervus leute,

Sollte/kann man mit pedallagerspiel weiterfahren?
Ists dramatisch->hats auf dauer unschöne konsequenzen?

Danke


----------



## marco2 (10. Juni 2012)

Kann krass sein, oder gar nix machen. Meine Superstar sind direkt danach auseinandergefallen und ich stand auf der nackten Spindel, die GTs wackeln hingegen schon seit Jahren und halten. Solange die Spindel fest ist, denke ich, ist es kein Problem.


----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2012)

marco

Du meinst solange die spindel fest mit dem kurbelarm verbunden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (10. Juni 2012)

Genau. Bei einer Pedale ist das Gewinde abgeschert und damit hat sich nach kurzem Wackeln der Körper von der Spindel vverabschiedet. Das hätte weh tun können. 
Wenn ein Pedal wackelt, weil die Lager ausgeschalgen sind, sollte das ne Weile halten.


----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2012)

Okay. Meine pedale sitzt noch fest im gewinde des kurbelarms!
Werde dann wohl erstmal weiterfahren...

Danke nochmals


----------



## joerghag (13. Juni 2012)

Ist es eigentlich richtig, das neue IGUS Lager im nicht eingebauten Zustand etwa 0,10mm größer vom Innenmass sind als die Aluachsen (auch neu)?
Die Aluachsen sind ca.14,95mm Außendurchmesser, die Lager 15,05mm Innendurchmesser. Ich dachte eigentlich, diese würden "saugend" sitzen, ist so aber recht schlabberig.

Gruß Joerg


----------



## Brickowski (13. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Eigentlich falsch hier,aber wollte keinen Thread eröffnen und ich denke die Nicolaijünger sind immer hilfsbereit 

Frage: Passen die Resetpins in die NC17 Sudpin 3 S Pedale? Bzw welches Maß haben die Reset Pins?
Falls jmd. seine Pedal3 verkaufen will wäre ich natürlich auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juni 2012)

Habe im Helius ST jetzt nen Vivid Coil.
Aktuelle Feder ist eine 550 ergibt einen SAG von ca. 20% bei offener Druckstufe.
Hab noch ein paar Vividfedern mit geringerer Härte, die aber zu kurz sind. Frage: Kann ich die auch probesitzen und schauen welche Härte ich für meinen Wunsch-SAG brauche?

Fährt hier jemand ein Helius mit Vivid Coil?


----------



## MaW:) (18. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Habe im Helius ST jetzt nen Vivid Coil.
> Aktuelle Feder ist eine 550 ergibt einen SAG von ca. 20% bei offener Druckstufe.
> Hab noch ein paar Vividfedern mit geringerer Härte, die aber zu kurz sind. Frage: Kann ich die auch probesitzen und schauen welche Härte ich für meinen Wunsch-SAG brauche?
> 
> Fährt hier jemand ein Helius mit Vivid Coil?



Also die kurzen Feder kannst du für grobe Schätzung nehmen.
Aber dann darfst du nicht die gleiche Härteangabe in der Richtigen länge nehm, sondern eine Stufe höher.

Z.B.: 35%SAG=300x2.5=350x2.75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (19. Juni 2012)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Also die kurzen Feder kannst du für grobe Schätzung nehmen.
> Aber dann darfst du nicht die gleiche Härteangabe in der Richtigen länge nehm, sondern eine Stufe höher.
> 
> Z.B.: 35%SAG=300x2.5=350x2.75



Das glaube ich dir so nicht. Die 300 steht für die Kraft (Einheiten weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht, ich glaube Pfund (was ja keine Kraft wäre), die benötigt wird, die Feder um einen bestimmten Weg (ein Zoll??) zusammen zu drücken und ist unabhängig von der Federlänge. Die 2.5 oder 2.75 gibt den maximalen Federweg der Feder an.


----------



## raschaa (19. Juni 2012)

der einwand ist berechtigt!

einheit ist lbs./in. = wieviel (amerikanische) pfund es braucht um ein "zoll" zu komprimieren


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, die Härte der Feder ist unabängig von der Länge. Allerdings spielt der Hub des Dämpfers eine Rolle, je mehr Hub, desto weicher muss die Feder sein. Vermutlich hat MaW das gemeint. 

Spielt aber zum testen keine Rolle. Solange man wirklich nur probesitzt und der Dämpfer nicht voll komprimiert wird! Wird er das doch, knallen die Windungen aneinander und die ganze Energie wird 1:1 auf den Dämpfer und Federteller weitergeleitet, was dann den Dämpfer oder zumindest Federteller zerschiesst.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Juni 2012)

Gibt wohl auch noch die Rechnung, daß 5% SAG ca. 50lbs ausmachen.
Kann ich ja auch so mal runterrechnen.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2012)

Du kannst auch etwas mit dem tf rechner rumspielen. Der hat bei mir bisher immer passende Ergebnisse ausgespuckt:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## raschaa (19. Juni 2012)

zum sag checken langts allemal, allerdings müsste man eine hülse unter der (kürzeren) feder haben die dafür sorgt das der dämpfer wirklich komplett ausgefahren ist (falls das vorspanngewinde nicht reicht) sonst würde man den sag in einem anderen progressionsbereich der kinematik messen als real mit der passenden feder...


----------



## US. (19. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gibt wohl auch noch die Rechnung, daß 5% SAG ca. 50lbs ausmachen.
> Kann ich ja auch so mal runterrechnen.



Es ist ganz einfach.
Du brauchst nur diese beiden Diagramme:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...VWODYxLXc&hl=de&single=true&gid=4&output=html
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...VWODYxLXc&hl=de&single=true&gid=6&output=html

Du brauchst auch keinen Federratenrechner, die mitunter seltsame Ergebnisse produzieren. Gut war übrigens der Igorion-Coil-Spring-Calculator.

Zielsag? Annahme 30%
Federweg? Annahme 171mm
Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Bike in Wunschposition? Annahme 60:40

Dann schaust du welchen Kolbenhub der Dämpfer in deinem Bike bei 30% Sag hat.
30% Sag von 171mm sind 51,3mm
Welcher Kolbenhub ist dafür beim Helius AM erforderlich? Schau ins Diagramm und lese 18mm ab.
Erste Überraschung: 30% Sag entsprechen nicht 30% Kolbenhub wie alle "dummen" Federratenrechner annehmen.

Nun schaust du ins zweite Ratio-Diagramm und liest die Übersetzung bei 18mm Hub ab: Ergebnis: 2,9
Zweite Überraschung, die aus erster folgt: Das Übersetzungsverhältnis im Sag ist höher als das durchschnittliche Übersetzungsverhältnis.

Die nächsten Schritte liegen auf der Hand:
Ermittle die statische Hinterradlast. z.B. 60kg.
Multizipliere mit Ü-verhältnis im Sag. Also 60*2,9 = 174kg entsprechend ca. 1730N
Dividiere durch Kolbenlage im Sag: 1730N/18mm = 96N/mm

Du benötigst also eine Federrate von 96N/mm um auf deine Zielwerte wie oben beschrieben zu kommen. Das sind 548lbs/inch
Federvorspannung: Pro Umdrehung wird die Feder knapp 1mm vorgespannt.
Pro Umdrehung Vorspannung kann also die federrate um 20lbs reduziert werden um auf 30% Sag zu bleiben.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2012)

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem X-Fusion Vector AIR HLR im Helius?


----------



## der-gute (23. Juni 2012)

meint ihr, man kann in ein Argon FR 2009 XL ein Loch in den unteren Teil des Sitzrohres machen, um eine RS Reverb Stealth zu nutzen?

150 anstatt 125 mm wären nämlich echt Gold wert für mich!


----------



## Midgetman (23. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ein strukturelles Problem ist, aber ruf doch einfach bei Nicolai an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (23. Juni 2012)

im Moment, so in LA im Hotel, da geht das nicht so richtig ;-)

wobei damals beim Aufreiben des Sitzrohrs auch von Seiten Nicolais abgewunken wurde...


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Juni 2012)

du hängst in la und machst dir gedanken um ein loch in deinem sitzrohr?


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> du hängst in la und machst dir gedanken um ein loch in deinem sitzrohr?



Ist doch ein sinnvoller Ausgleich zum Altagsstress


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Juni 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> meint ihr, man kann in ein Argon FR 2009 XL ein Loch in den unteren Teil des Sitzrohres machen, um eine RS Reverb Stealth zu nutzen?
> 
> 150 anstatt 125 mm wären nämlich echt Gold wert für mich!



Nutzte doch das Loch vom Flaschenhalter. Niete ausbohren und fertig.


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Juni 2012)

wo gibts denn noch eine lyrik rc2dh in schwarz tapered?
egal ob soloair oder coil 170mm ohne u-turn!
ich meine zu einem vernünftigen preis.


----------



## der-gute (23. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Nutzte doch das Loch vom Flaschenhalter. Niete ausbohren und fertig.



welcher Flaschenhalter?


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Juni 2012)

Hast du keine Flaschenhalterösen am Sitzrohr? 
Nein = Loch sollte kein Problem sein in meinen Augen.


----------



## der-gute (23. Juni 2012)

und wer solte das machen?

kann das ein Metallverarbeiter problemlos machen?

wie hoch würdet ihr das Loch maximal setzen?


----------



## hoschi2007 (23. Juni 2012)

Was ist denn die Option "Cableguide for Remote Seatpost" im Order Generator beim Helius AM Pinion?
Wie sieht das denn aus, wo ist das Teil angebracht und für welche Vario-Stützen ist das gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Juni 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> und wer solte das machen?
> 
> kann das ein Metallverarbeiter problemlos machen?
> 
> wie hoch würdet ihr das Loch maximal setzen?



Kannst Du kein Loch bohren ?

Ich würde 20cm über dem Tretlager bohren oder mal bei N fragen.


----------



## OldSchool (23. Juni 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> und wer solte das machen?
> 
> kann das ein Metallverarbeiter problemlos machen?
> 
> wie hoch würdet ihr das Loch maximal setzen?



Würde es da setzen wo sonst die Löcher für den Flaschenhalter sind.


----------



## macmaegges (24. Juni 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Option "Cableguide for Remote Seatpost" im Order Generator beim Helius AM Pinion?
> Wie sieht das denn aus, wo ist das Teil angebracht und für welche Vario-Stützen ist das gedacht?



Mittels zwei unter dem Oberrohr angeschweissten Zughaltern,
und für jede Remote Seatpost, die in dein Sattelrohr passt, mit Lenkerfernbedienung, über Kabelzug, oder Hydraulikleitung.

NICHT für Stealth - Zugführung !


----------



## aka (26. Juni 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> meint ihr, man kann in ein Argon FR 2009 XL ein Loch in den unteren Teil des Sitzrohres machen, um eine RS Reverb Stealth zu nutzen?
> 
> 150 anstatt 125 mm wären nämlich echt Gold wert für mich!




Das Loch am Steuerrohr bohren muesste doch Problemlos gehen. Dann die Leitung durchs Unterrohr legen.


----------



## hoschi2007 (26. Juni 2012)

> NICHT für Stealth - Zugführung !
> 
> Dafür, gib es eine andere Spalte im Order Generator



was für eine Spalte im Order-Generator meinst du?


----------



## Gehhilfe (26. Juni 2012)

gibt's/gabs die RS Reverb nicht auch ohne Remote sondern nur mit Hebel unterm Sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Juni 2012)

Gibts nur mit Remote oder Eigenumbau.


----------



## trailterror (27. Juni 2012)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> gibt's/gabs die RS Reverb nicht auch ohne Remote sondern nur mit Hebel unterm Sattel?



Deswegen fahr ich die KS, weils die ohne remote gibt...ich mag den zusätzlichen zug und hebel am lenker auch nicht...


----------



## c_w (27. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Deswegen fahr ich die KS, weils die ohne remote gibt...ich mag den zusätzlichen zug und hebel am lenker auch nicht...


Ich muss zugeben, ich habe 2 Jahre drauf gewartet, dass was passiert... und letztens hab ich mich dann wirklich so richtig auf die Fresse gelegt, als ich den Hebel am Sattel bedient habe. Und natuerlich waren die Protektoren auch am Rucksack und nicht an den Beinen ^^


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Juni 2012)

Ich hab auch auf Remote verzichtet wegen dem Kabelgedöhns und dem cleaneren Cockpit.
Fand es bisher unheikel ohne. Bei bekannten Trails weiß ich in etwa, wo ich runterstellen muss und neue Sachen fahre ich grundsätzlich mit Sattel unten.


----------



## macmaegges (27. Juni 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> was für eine Spalte im Order-Generator meinst du?



Ok gibt wohl noch keine Spalte.
Einfach nachfragen, Nicolai macht das schon.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juni 2012)

Moin,

bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Und zwar habe ich im LRS die Hope Pro2 Evo verbaut. Vorne ist alles super. Hinten läuft inzwischen der zweite Lagersatz innerhalb eines Jahres rau. Die Nabe ist auf 12x135 umgebaut. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Wenn ja, was habt Ihr dagegen gemacht. Ich befürchte fast, dass es konstruktionsbedingt ist, da der Umbausatz auf die Lager drückt und es keine durchgängige Achse mehr gibt, oder sehe ich das falsch.

Danke im Voraus,

Martin


----------



## derearl (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Eine Frage zum Einbau eines Dämpfers im ION 20. Ist es eigentlich normal das der Dämpfer in der oberen Aufnahme (die mit dem Bolzen und den Aluhülsen) ziemlich stramm sitzt? Die untere Aufnahme ist da deutlich leichtgängiger.

Gruß Earl


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Das Loch am Steuerrohr bohren muesste doch Problemlos gehen. Dann die Leitung durchs Unterrohr legen.



meinste?

ich bin für alles offen, was am Ende funktioniert...
ich meine damit aber länger als EINE Freeride-Hardtail-Runde!


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juni 2012)

Meint Ihr nicht, daß bei für solche Zugführungen vorgefertigte Rahmen eigendeine Führung ins Rohr mit eingeschweißt wird?

Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß wenn da ein dreiviertel Meter Zug im Rohr lose rumliegt, daß das ordentlich klappert.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2012)

Habt ihr mal einen Tipp für neue Reifen. Bei meinen AM geht der Satz RQ 2.2 zu langsam das Profil weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal einen Tipp für neue Reifen. Bei meinen AM geht der Satz RQ 2.2 zu langsam das Profil weg.


Halöle Marco, wenn meine Mountain King fertig sind werde ich mal, wie Athur, X King probieren  Obwohl ich mit den MK zufrieden binn. Hängt ja immer von den Fahreinsatz ab. 
Groetjes René    * D-Lander*


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2012)

Läuft der X King leichter ? 
Welchen MK hast du?


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juni 2012)

Was spricht gegen einen weiteren Satz RQ 2.2 oder gar 2.4? Finde das die RQ sehr brauchbare und ausgewogene Reifen sind. XK oder MK wären mir persönlich fürs AM zu wenig, die hatte ich selbst fürs AC wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2012)

Evtl. rollen die anderen Reifen besser.  
Passt der 2.4 RQ?


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juni 2012)

Ich Fahre zzt  Mountain King II Protection: 4 Lagen / total 240 tpi / Black Chili Compound
(Conti Nr:0100369) 26 X 2,4 ca. 680 gramm nicht nach gewogen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2012)

Wie ist der Grip vom MK?

Hab mir extra noch ein leichtes Rad für flache Touren im Norden gekauft.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie ist der Grip vom MK?
> 
> Hab mir extra noch ein leichtes Rad für flache Touren im Norden gekauft.



Na da sind doch sch MK´s drauf, wurde sagen einfach Probieren, wie ich erwähnte ich bin zufrieden. Haben ein gutes selbst-reinigungs sowie Rollverhalten. 
Habe vorher Fat Albert sowie Nobby Nic gehabt, ich finde die Mk´s viel besser.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2012)

Die Reifen sind für das Bike und für das AM suche ich neue Reifen.
Ich finde die MK sehr schmal.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juni 2012)

geht so, habe an der "breiteste" stelle 60mm gemessen.



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1155894


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2012)

Danke.


----------



## der-gute (1. Juli 2012)

passen 29" Laufräder mit Slick in ein Argon FR 2009?

hab heute mal Ritchey Tom Slicks 26x1.0 montiert und da is noch echt vieeeeeel Platz im Hinterbau...

29" entspricht doch vom Felgendurchmesser den 28" Rennradfelgen, oder?

passt vielleicht ein RR-LRS ins Argon? Vorne is ne Revelation drin...


----------



## sluette (2. Juli 2012)

28" RR felgen kannst du montieren, habe ich mal probeweise getestet.


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Läuft der X King leichter ?
> Welchen MK hast du?



Der X-King läuft sehr leicht / sehr leise. Kein Vergleich mit Mountain King oder schon gar der Rubber Queen.

(Hab die X-Kings mit Milch auf ZTR Flow)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Juli 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> (Hab die X-Kings mit Milch auf ZTR Flow)



Sind die bei dir dicht? Meine sind nach 2 bis 3 Tagen platt. Ich habe die mit Yellow-Tape und Milch montiert. Ist aber auch mein erster tubeless-versuch. Kann also auch ein Montage-Fehler sein.

Rennt aber echt super. Für sein Gewicht ist der X-King ein super Reifen.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juli 2012)

Bike Test 4/12
Continental X-King.
"In der Kategorie Cross Country/Race und All Mountain empfehlen sich die Continental Modelle X-King und Mountain King in der 2,4er Version.
Beide Reifen bieten ordentlich Grip bei gleichzeitig geringem Rollwiderstand und erstklassigen Laborwerten.
Die Black-Chilli Gummimischung erweist sich auf unserem Prüfstand zudem als die haltbarsten von allen."
Test: "SUPER" 

ich kann nur sagen: Gewicht super, Rollwiderstand super, Haltbarkeit super...
meine erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Juli 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Sind die bei dir dicht? Meine sind nach 2 bis 3 Tagen platt. Ich habe die mit Yellow-Tape und Milch montiert. Ist aber auch mein erster tubeless-versuch. Kann also auch ein Montage-Fehler sein.
> 
> Rennt aber echt super. Für sein Gewicht ist der X-King ein super Reifen.



In Punkto Dichtigkeit passt das eigentlich.
Nur der VR-Reifen war nach 1 Woche Standzeit auf ca. 0.8 Bar runter.

Aber wozu hat man denn seinen Rennkompressor ..... (jetzt mit standard Druckluftkupplung damit auch alles vom richtigen Kompressor draufpasst) 






lg
Wolfgang


----------



## cryptic. (3. Juli 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem X-Fusion Vector AIR HLR im Helius?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.

Mache mir gerade Gedanken über einen neuen Dämpfer im Helius AM. Sollte ein Luftdämpfer sein, mit dem man bergauf (1500-2000hm) das Wippen einigermaßen unter Kontrolle bekommt und trotzdem bergab dem Potenzial des Rahmens gerecht wird. Trilemma, ist mir klar


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Juli 2012)

Welcher Dämpfer wippt bei Dir?


----------



## cryptic. (4. Juli 2012)

Momentan eher keiner, fahre ein 10er AM mit dem 200er DHX Air. Da der aber langsam vor seiner Rente steht, schaue ich mich schon nach alternativen um. Vllt gibt es ja noch einen besseren Kompromis zwischen Uphill- und DHfähigkeit. Auf 216mm Einbaulänge wollte ich upgraden. Bei Nicolai wurde mir von einem DHX Air und einem Monarch+ abgeraten und einem ccdb air oder vivid air empfohlen. Wobei hier fraglich ist, ob man die bergauf unter Kontrolle bekommt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auch vom DHX Air 200 gewechselt. Hab jetzt einen DHX Coil 5.0 216mm und Das Fahrverhalten ist genial. Gewicht naja...


----------



## marco2 (4. Juli 2012)

Bei langen uphills einfach die Druckstufe reindrehen und gut ist. Mein Vivid Air wippt zwar deutlich mehr bei offener Druckstufe als der Dhx Air, sackt dafür aber auch nicht durch und bergab macht der es locker wett.


----------



## sluette (4. Juli 2012)

coil sonst nix, vergiss die 400g mehrgewicht...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Juli 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> coil sonst nix, vergiss die 400g mehrgewicht...



+1


----------



## cryptic. (4. Juli 2012)

Naja das Mehrgewicht wollte ich eigentlich umgehen, da es schon vorkommt, dass ich das Rad länger trage.

http://www.xfusionshox.com/en/product/shocks/vector-air/2012-vector-air-hlr#1
mit dem hat noch keiner Erfahrungen?


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2012)

warum keinen Vivid Air?

du suchst irgendwie nach ner "besseren" Kopie des DHX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RandyAndy (4. Juli 2012)

cryptic. schrieb:


> Naja das Mehrgewicht wollte ich eigentlich umgehen, da es schon vorkommt, dass ich das Rad länger trage.
> 
> http://www.xfusionshox.com/en/product/shocks/vector-air/2012-vector-air-hlr#1
> mit dem hat noch keiner Erfahrungen?



Bezgl. Gewicht: 
Der Fox RP23 ist glaub ich das leichteste was Du Dir reinschrauben kannst. Wie der im AM funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht. Preislich kannst Dir dann aber auch einen Vivid Air holen.

Bezgl. X-Fusion: 
Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## cryptic. (4. Juli 2012)

Schließe Vivid Air keineswegs aus, geht nur um potzenzielle Alternativen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Juli 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> coil sonst nix, vergiss die 400g mehrgewicht...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sind bei mir 650 Gramm gewesen. 200 Air auf 216 Coil.


----------



## frfreshman (4. Juli 2012)

RandyAndy schrieb:


> Bezgl. Gewicht:
> Der Fox RP23 ist glaub ich das leichteste was Du Dir reinschrauben kannst. Wie der im AM funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht. ...




Funktioniert bei mir super. Von DHX 5.0 coil gewechselt.
Nach ein paar Wochen mit dem neuen RP23 nochmal beide in direktem Vergleich gefahren und dann endgültig für RP23 entschieden.
Erwartet habe ich dieses Ergebnis nicht.
Coil hat auch Vorteile, aber insgesamt funktioniert der RP23 für mich besser.


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Juli 2012)

Was wiegst du?


----------



## Ge!st (4. Juli 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> coil sonst nix, vergiss die 400g mehrgewicht...


Jo sehe ich auch so. Ich habe so einige Air-Dämpfer in meinen Bikes getestet und es gibt auch wirklich richtig gute Teile wie z.B. den MZ Roco Air TST R, aber ein Coil-Dämpfer ist halt immer noch das Maß der Dinge. Aus dem Grund habe ich bis auf meinen Tourer auch meine anderen Bikes wieder mit Coil-Dämpfer ausgerüstet und um ein bisschen Gewicht einzusparen habe die Teile eine Titanfeder.


----------



## frfreshman (4. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was wiegst du?



Fahrfertig vermutlich irgendwas um die 88kg.


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2012)

cryptic. schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Mache mir gerade Gedanken über einen neuen Dämpfer im Helius AM. Sollte ein Luftdämpfer sein, mit dem man bergauf (1500-2000hm) das Wippen einigermaßen unter Kontrolle bekommt und trotzdem bergab dem Potenzial des Rahmens gerecht wird. Trilemma, ist mir klar



Sorry, wippen bergauf habe ich noch nie gespürt an einem Nicolai.


----------



## Manni (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

könnt Ihr mir einen Hinterbauständer für ein AC empfehlen?
Ich dachte an sowas, weiss aber nicht ob das passt 

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (5. Juli 2012)

diesen hier

http://www.radl-ecke.de/jtlshop/index.php?a=1714


----------



## Brickowski (5. Juli 2012)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir einen Hinterbauständer für ein AC empfehlen?
> Ich dachte an sowas, weiss aber nicht ob das passt
> ...



Passt. Hab 2 davon.... billig,funktional und wenn man sich nicht aufs Rad setzt während es darin hängt verbiegt da auch nix an der Scheibe.


----------



## c_w (5. Juli 2012)

Die Schraube, die durch die Dämpferaufnahme am Umlenkhebel geht (Helius CC), wo bekomm ich die her? Einfach im Schraubenfachhandel?  Die ist bei mir stark verbogen, warum auch immer.

Und ich bekomm die Madenschraube aus einer Lagervorspanneinheit nicht entkontert, die scheint mir ausgenudelt (auch hier: warum auch immer), mit etwas Glück sitzt nur fieser Dreck drin, den man mit Druckluft rausgepustet bekommt. Wenn nicht, bleibt mir wohl nur ausbohren, oder? Neue LVE gibts dann wohl nur bei Nicolai direkt, oder? Beim ausbohren kann da eigentlich auch nix leiden, außer der LVE (inkl. Schraube)?


----------



## Manni (5. Juli 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Passt. Hab 2 davon.... billig,funktional und wenn man sich nicht aufs Rad setzt während es darin hängt verbiegt da auch nix an der Scheibe.



Bedankt!


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juli 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Die Schraube, die durch die Dämpferaufnahme am Umlenkhebel geht (Helius CC), wo bekomm ich die her? Einfach im Schraubenfachhandel?  Die ist bei mir stark verbogen, warum auch immer.
> 
> Und ich bekomm die Madenschraube aus einer Lagervorspanneinheit nicht entkontert, die scheint mir ausgenudelt (auch hier: warum auch immer), mit etwas Glück sitzt nur fieser Dreck drin, den man mit Druckluft rausgepustet bekommt. Wenn nicht, bleibt mir wohl nur ausbohren, oder? Neue LVE gibts dann wohl nur bei Nicolai direkt, oder? Beim ausbohren kann da eigentlich auch nix leiden, außer der LVE (inkl. Schraube)?



Die Schraube braucht die richtige Festigkeitsklasse, vermutlich 12.9. Hab gerade mal im Ordergenerator geschaut, könnte die hier sein "Edelstahlschraube M6x40 DIN 6912 A2". kostet 1,30 bei Nicolai.

Wegen der Lagervorspanneinheit, versuch mal den Deckel mit einer anderen Schraube und Mutter zu kontern und dann den Deckel direkt von der Hauptschraube zu lösen. Wenn die Madenschraube tief genug drin sitzt, könnte das gehen.


----------



## WODAN (6. Juli 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Schraube braucht die richtige Festigkeitsklasse, vermutlich 12.9. Hab gerade mal im Ordergenerator geschaut, könnte die hier sein "Edelstahlschraube M6x40 DIN 6912 A2". kostet 1,30 bei Nicolai.
> 
> Wegen der Lagervorspanneinheit, versuch mal den Deckel mit einer anderen Schraube und Mutter zu kontern und dann den Deckel direkt von der Hauptschraube zu lösen. Wenn die Madenschraube tief genug drin sitzt, könnte das gehen.



Moin,   A2 Edelstahlschrauben können nicht 12,9 sein, das sind normale Stahlschrauben. Versuch mal die Madenschraube mit einem Gewinderausdreher zu lösen.  Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (6. Juli 2012)

Naechste Frage: Mein Helius CC ist jetzt gute 4 Jahre alt, ich demontier einmal im Jahr die Lagervorspanneinheiten und den Umlenkhebel, mach alles sauber, und montiere neu gefettet. Das Fett sieht dann eigentlich auch beim naechsten mal immer noch sauber aus, so betrachtet sehen die Lager noch gut aus und ich reinige das Rad auch nicht mit dem Hochdruckreiniger ;-)

Sollte man die Lager trotzdem irgendwann mal auspressen und anschauen und den Hinterbau demontieren? In den Hinterbaugelenken ist natuerlich schon Dreck, an den man so nicht drankommt...

edit: Der Hinterbau hat auch kein Spiel oder so... wirkt alles noch gut in Ordnung.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juli 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> das sind normale Stahlschrauben.



Stimmt, da hast Du recht. Sollte die hier sein "Schraube M8x65 DIN 912 12.9 DAC" Artnr. 40200255  2.90 EUR



> Sollte man die Lager trotzdem irgendwann mal auspressen und anschauen und den Hinterbau demontieren?



Ich würde die Lager erst auspressen, wenn sie Spiel haben oder nicht mehr sauber laufen.


----------



## wildbiker (6. Juli 2012)

Hab die Schraube zur Dämpferaufnahme kostenfrei von Nicolai bekommen. Mail geschrieben, Tag später Schraube im Briefkasten. An dieser Stelle BIG THANKS. Der Service stimmt & so muss das sein.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juli 2012)

Moin,
jemand Erfahrungen damit, in meinem Fall völlig abgedrehte Schrauben zur Backenklemmung am ULH, rauszubekommen?
Habs schon mit Torx probiert, aber die Schrauben sind sowas von angeknallt. Überlege jetzt, den Kopfteil vorsichtig aufzubohren.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2012)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir einen Hinterbauständer für ein AC empfehlen?
> Ich dachte an sowas, weiss aber nicht ob das passt
> ...



Manni
 der beste ständer. 

 auch super zum hinterbau.


----------



## Schnapsi (6. Juli 2012)

@Khujand: Und was ist das für einer und wo bekommt man den? Sieht mal wirklich vernünftig aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2012)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> @Khujand: Und was ist das für einer und wo bekommt man den? Sieht mal wirklich vernünftig aus.


der wird unter verschiedenen labeln geführt, ich hab meinen von http://www.watzup-oberhausen.de/
kostet so um die 25,- 

auch gut zum montieren geeignet.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juli 2012)

@Artur: steht das Bike stabil genug, um es mit dem Schlauch abzuspritzen?


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @Artur: steht das Bike stabil genug, um es mit dem Schlauch abzuspritzen?



am hinterreifen schon.  
das teil lässt sich auch gut auseinander stecken, und man kann es ganz gut im auto verstauen, um es zb. im bikepark wieder aufzubauen um sein Rad dort reinzustellen... so liegt das Rad dann nicht immer neben dem Auto.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juli 2012)

Danke Artur, dann werde ich mich mal nach diesem Modell umsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke Artur, dann werde ich mich mal nach diesem Modell umsehen.



hier--> http://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-430230-Fahrradständer-Grundständer-schwarz/dp/B001R4BR96


----------



## pfalz (6. Juli 2012)

Fährt hier jemand ein Helius Fr mit Luftdämpfer? Eventuell sogar Vivid Air oder Bos Vip'r, und möchte seine Erfahrungen kundtun ?


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juli 2012)

Hatte den Vivid Air drin, Coil funktionierte an meinem 08er deutlich besser.


----------



## wildbiker (6. Juli 2012)

Such die Rahmenfarben die man bei N bekommen kann... hab schon die Nicolai-Seite x-mal durchforstet...und nichts gefunden..


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juli 2012)

http://2009.nicolai.net/products/features/colorchart.html


----------



## wildbiker (6. Juli 2012)

ah.. DANKE, da hätte ich die nie vermutet..


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

@kurze Antwort
boh eh... erst letztens meine avid elicr cr mit neuem DOT 4 befüllt,- durfte ich gestern die suppe wieder rauspusten, hab nun mit DOT 5.1 befüllt.


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Juli 2012)

Das normale Grün Elox. is ja bekannt.
Aber kann ich auch das Giftgrün irgendwo mal als Foto sehen?

Am besten im Direkten Vergleich.


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2012)

"Apfelgrünelox".





"Normalgrünelox".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (16. Juli 2012)

Super.
Danke dir.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

Giftgrün Gold ist einfach genial

G.


----------



## Joshua60 (17. Juli 2012)

Bin immer noch hin und weg


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Bin immer noch hin und weg


----------



## Bellmo (19. Juli 2012)

ich will mir noch ein ersatzschaltauge für mein helius am mit 12mm steckachse bestellen. allerdings kann ich mit dem -2 -1 +1 +2 nix anfangen. Was sagt mir das und welches nimmt man am besten? Das sind doch die MU-Rado M12 oder?


----------



## der-gute (19. Juli 2012)

du brauchst genau das Schaltauge, das in deinem Rad steckt.

die verschiedenen Zahlen sind die Korrektur für den mittigen Sitz des Hinterrads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bellmo (19. Juli 2012)

wie erfahr ich dann welches schaltauge bei mir eingebaut ist? in der rechnung stehts nicht drin.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Schaltauge steht die Zahl!


----------



## macmaegges (19. Juli 2012)

wenn nichts da steht hast du ein "0" Rado.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juli 2012)

Suche gerade einen tourigen Enduro-Ersatz für mein freeridiges Enduro banshee Wildcard. Dazu lese ich gerade sämtliche Geometrietabellen von diversen Bikes für eine theoretische Vorauswahl (unter anderem).

Die Frage kam vermutlich schon 1000x aber leider ist das Helius AM auch wieder so ein Bike bei dem ich so ein bisschen zwischen zwei Größen sitze mit 189cm Größe und 89/90cm Schrittlänge. 
Das  "L" hat ein 605mm Oberrohr, das "XL" ein 625mm. Aber Sitzrohr und Radstand sind schon ziemlich groß beim XL. 
Wobei der REACH beim XL (440m) näher beim Wildcard ist (438mm) als das Helius in L (425mm).
Wie sagte mal ein englischer Tester sinngemäß über ein Bike..: "corners like an oil-tanker...."

So ähnlich stelle ich mir ein XL-Helius auch vor...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> tische Vorauswahl (unter anderem).
> 
> Die Frage kam vermutlich schon 1000x aber leider ist das Helius AM auch wieder so ein Bike bei dem ich so ein bisschen zwischen zwei Größen sitze mit 189cm Größe und 89/90cm Schrittlänge.



Da müßte ich nicht lange überlegen...L

G.


----------



## Midgetman (20. Juli 2012)

Naja, wenn's nur das lange Sitzrohr wäre, könnteste ja auch sicher ein XL mit L Sitzrohr bekommen. Bezüglich des Radstandes: Für Touren und Highspeed Bergab kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die XL Länge nicht verkehrt ist. Wenn der Focus auf Trailspielzeug liegt, dann hat Jörg wohl recht. Was würdest Du denn an der Banshee Geo geändert sehen wollen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juli 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Naja, wenn's nur das lange Sitzrohr wäre, könnteste ja auch sicher ein XL mit L Sitzrohr bekommen. Bezüglich des Radstandes: Für Touren und Highspeed Bergab kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die XL Länge nicht verkehrt ist. Wenn der Focus auf Trailspielzeug liegt, dann hat Jörg wohl recht. Was würdest Du denn an der Banshee Geo geändert sehen wollen?



Eigentlich nur die Länge vom Sitzrohr (400mm). Gerade auf Enduro-Touren komme ich selbst mit meiner 450mm Sattelstütze ans Limit.
Habe beim Wildcard auch einen 1160mm Radstand und viel Größer wollte ich ihn eigentlich auch nicht haben. Muss schon noch ein klein wenig verspielt sein.
Highspeed bergab muss nicht sein, dafür flowige Singletrails und auch mal etwas technischeres Gelände und ein bisschen Air-Time.... So was wie in diesem Video kommt dem schon recht nahe was ich fahren will:






 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2u1GImz4Dc"]Transition Covert Product Video      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## trailterror (20. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da müßte ich nicht lange überlegen...L
> 
> G.



Exakt meine meinung


----------



## provester (21. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur die Länge vom Sitzrohr (400mm). Gerade auf Enduro-Touren komme ich selbst mit meiner 450mm Sattelstütze ans Limit.
> Habe beim Wildcard auch einen 1160mm Radstand und viel Größer wollte ich ihn eigentlich auch nicht haben. Muss schon noch ein klein wenig verspielt sein.
> Highspeed bergab muss nicht sein, dafür flowige Singletrails und auch mal etwas technischeres Gelände und ein bisschen Air-Time.... So was wie in diesem Video kommt dem schon recht nahe was ich fahren will:
> 
> ...



Habe ähnliche Maße wie Du (1,90m / 90er SL) und hatte das gleiche Problem - habe nunmehr ein AM in L und bin absolut zufrieden aumen:

Das Sitzrohr beim XL ist zwar länger, Du kannst die Stütze jedoch effektiv nicht weiter ausziehen, da diese Minimum bis Unterkante Oberrohr eingeschoben sein sollte - daher gewinnt man hierbei beim L/XL Vergleich max. wenige cm.


----------



## IceQ- (22. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Brauch mal kurz zwei Antworten:

1.)
Wo finde ich die omnöse "Drehmomenttabelle" - denn die brauche ich eventuell für Frage nummer 2:

2.)





Dort wo ich mit dem Finger draufzeige, kann ich das rote Ding(wie nennt man des?) um die Schraube drehen, nicht übermässig leicht aber doch ohne Probleme. Bei dem anderen geht das nicht. 

Ich denke ich sollte hier mal ein wenig die Lager anziehen oder ab wann ist das nötig? (Ich habe den Dämpfer damals direkt montieren lassen und habe mich daher damit nicht  vorher auseinandergesetzt) - wenn ja - wo finde ich die nette Tabelle (auf der Nicolai HP steht nur in jedem Dokument nach Tabelle, die ich nicht bei den AC Sheets finde)

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (22. Juli 2012)

Die Drehmomenttabelle findest du hier: http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/index.html

Was du meinst ist die Lagervorspanneinheit. Die Anleitung dazu findest du auch da. Die Lagervorspannung muss so groß sein, dass bei ausgebautem Dämpfer der Rahmen gerade so nicht unter Eigengewicht zusammensackt. Also Dämpfer ausbauen und ausprobieren, wenn er zusammensackt, die Lagervorspanneinheiten (bzw. die, die am losesten zu sein scheint) leicht nachziehen. Dafür erst die Konterung loesen (auf der anderen Seite ist da eine Madenschraube drin), etwas festziehen, dann wieder kontern.

Ist eignetlich ganz einfach.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Juli 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Habe ähnliche Maße wie Du (1,90m / 90er SL) und hatte das gleiche Problem - habe nunmehr ein AM in L und bin absolut zufrieden aumen:
> 
> Das Sitzrohr beim XL ist zwar länger, Du kannst die Stütze jedoch effektiv nicht weiter ausziehen, da diese Minimum bis Unterkante Oberrohr eingeschoben sein sollte - daher gewinnt man hierbei beim L/XL Vergleich max. wenige cm.




Danke, ich hoffe ja auch inständig dass mir das L passt, schon allein wegen dem Radstand und dem Standover. Und das Sitzrohr beim L ist ja mit 475mm bereits 7,5 cm länger als beim Wildcard, das reicht dicke!...


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juli 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Die Drehmomenttabelle findest du hier: http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/index.html
> 
> Was du meinst ist die Lagervorspanneinheit. Die Anleitung dazu findest du auch da. Die Lagervorspannung muss so groß sein, dass bei ausgebautem Dämpfer der Rahmen gerade so nicht unter Eigengewicht zusammensackt. Also Dämpfer ausbauen und ausprobieren, wenn er zusammensackt, die Lagervorspanneinheiten (bzw. die, die am losesten zu sein scheint) leicht nachziehen. Dafür erst die Konterung loesen (auf der anderen Seite ist da eine Madenschraube drin), etwas festziehen, dann wieder kontern.
> 
> Ist eignetlich ganz einfach.


 
... und wenn er eh schon mal dran ist, Decke gleich ganz abnehmen, Dreck mit WD-40 ausspülen, ordentlich Fett drauf und dann neu einstellen


----------



## codit (23. Juli 2012)

Fuer die Vorspannmuttern brauche ich am Umlenkhebel ca. 2Nm, fuer die anderen wenig mehr.
Und das Neufetten muss sein!


----------



## IceQ- (23. Juli 2012)

Hi! Alles klar! Werde ich sobald ich Zeit finde machen. Danke für Die Antworten


----------



## Physio (25. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Da ich diese und nächste Woche noch frei habe, wollt ich mal persönlich die heiligen Hallen bei N in Augenschein nehmen und natürlich das ein oder andere gute Stück mal vor Ort probefahren...
Frage:
Kann ich da einfach mal hinfahren od muss man sich etwa nen "Termin" geben lassen? 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Helius-FR (25. Juli 2012)

Physio schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da ich diese und nächste Woche noch frei habe, wollt ich mal persönlich die heiligen Hallen bei N in Augenschein nehmen und natürlich das ein oder andere gute Stück mal vor Ort probefahren...
> Frage:
> ...



Am besten vorher ne Mail oder Anrufen nen Termin geben lassen und Fragen ob das gewünschte Bike überhaupt da is.

Ich war grad Gestern dort das Helius AM Pinion mal Ausprobieren...


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand noch eine 550 Feder für einen 216mm Fox über/zu verkaufen?


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Juli 2012)

Welcher Tune wäre richtig für einen Vivid Air im Helius AM Pinion ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch eine 550 Feder für einen 216mm Fox über/zu verkaufen?


 
Ist doch die Gleiche Länge wie für 222mm, oder?
Hätte eine in Titan abzugeben.



Helius-FR schrieb:


> Welcher Tune wäre richtig für einen Vivid Air im Helius AM Pinion ?


 
Warum sollte das Pinion ein anderes Tune benötigen als alle anderen Helius Modelle, einschl. Nucleon?


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Juli 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Pinion ein anderes Tune benötigen als alle anderen Helius Modelle, einschl. Nucleon?



Habe ich nich behauptet das das Pinion ein anderes Tune 
Ich weiß aber auch nich was das Normale AM benötigt...

Also. Welcher Tune beim Vivid Air fürs Helius ?


----------



## marco2 (27. Juli 2012)

M/M soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Juli 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> M/M soweit ich weiss.



Sicher oder mal von jemanden gehört der einen kennt...


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2012)

Habs auch so in erinnerung


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Juli 2012)

m/m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (27. Juli 2012)

jupp....fahre auch m/m und wüsste nicht was er besser machen sollte


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Juli 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> jupp....fahre auch m/m und wüsste nicht was er besser machen sollte



Überzeugt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Juli 2012)

Hinterbau / hintere Schwinge - Direct Mount

Ist es richtig, dass der "neue" Hinterbau vom AM geschlossene Löcher und diesen Nicolai Direct Mount Umwerfer dran hat, der teilweise als Bastellösung bezeichnet wird..?!

Kann man bei dem "neuen" Hinterbau mit geschlossenen Löchern auch den Umwerfer weglassen/demontieren und dafür das Standard-Modell ganz normal am Sitzrohr befestigen?


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2012)

Die frage die für dich wichtig ist:

Gibts "neue" "alte" schwingen (nicht DM) mit geschlossenen löchern 

Klar kannst du bei der DM schwinge den DM umwerfer abschrauben und diese höchstwahrscheinlich mit nem schellenumwerfer fahren...

Probier den DM umwerfer doch einfach mal aus...


----------



## ChristopherB (29. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich habe mit meinem Neuaufaufbau eines Helius FR aus dem bikemarkt die gleichen Probleme wie mein Vorgänger, die Kette klemmt sich gern zwischen großem Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe ein. Auf dem Bild leidlich dargestellt. Meist passiert es beim Schalten vorne. Der Umwerfer ist allerdings soweit richtig montiert und eingestellt. Entweder man löst sie dann mit viel Gewalt oder öffnet das Kettenschloss, das nervt aber so langsam... 





Lösungsansätze wären eine Kettenführung a la Bionicon v.02 oder aber die Verschiebung der Kurbel nach rechts. Aktuell ist das Innenlager  (m.E. richtig?) gespacert mit [linke Schale][1 Spacer][Rahmen][2 Spacer][rechte Lagerschale]. Nun könnte der linke Spacer ja noch rüber wandern, was die Kettenlinie stören würde, aber wenigstens die Kette nach dem Chainsuck wieder freigeben würde. 

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Ideen um den Chainsuck ganz zu vermeiden?

Gruß,
Christopher


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Juli 2012)

Eine Kettenführung scheint mir ohnehin angebracht bei einem Rad, das "FR" im Namen trägt 

Mein Ansatz wäre: 22/36/Stinger


----------



## ChristopherB (29. Juli 2012)

Bislang lag die Kette eigentlich ganz gut, trotz unnötigem, langem Schaltwerkskäfig und durchaus ruppiger Abfahrten. Die Stinger könnte allerdings ganz gut Abhilfe schaffen, danke.


----------



## flyingscot (29. Juli 2012)

Verhindern von Kettenklemmern allgemein gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Mehr Platz für die Kette
2. Weniger Platz für die Kette

1. ginge nur über die Verschiebung des Tretlagers oder Weglassen des großen Kettenblattes.

Für 2. versuch doch mal irgendwie den Zwischraum zwischen Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe zu verkleinern, z.B. mit festem Tape o.ä.

Eine Kettenführung löst das Problem nicht. Wenn die Kette am Kettenblatt hochgezogen wird, wird sie sich auch mit Kettenführung verklemmen, weil es eine Klemmstelle gibt. Ich wüsste nicht, was eine Kettenführung daran ändern würde.


----------



## ChristopherB (29. Juli 2012)

Danke dir, Punkt #2 habe ich noch nicht bedacht, ich werde mal etwas altes Lenkerband o.ä. anbringen und hoffen, dass die Kette ihren Weg nicht mehr findet. Aktuell sind ein 26er und ein 36er Kettenblatt montiert, noch eines kann ich nicht weglassen ;-) 

Meint ihr die Spacerverschiebung wie oben beschrieben hätte deutliche Nachteile was Q-Faktor und Co. angeht? Versuch macht kluch, ich weiß, aber vielleicht hat jemand schon ein K.O.-Argument parat?


----------



## flyingscot (29. Juli 2012)

Ich verwende seit einem Jahr eine 2.5mm nach rechts verschobene XTR-Kurbel (sonst passte die ISCG-Kettenführung nicht). Läuft tadellos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristopherB (29. Juli 2012)

Danke, dann teste ich das mal!


----------



## JAY-L (30. Juli 2012)

Evtl. neue Kettenblätter, wenn die schon ziemlich runter sind können die die Kette auch schön hoch ziehen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Paramedicus (1. August 2012)

Hey, vllt könnt ihr mir helfen.
Ich wüsste gern mal, auf wieviel ein Helius am in xl gewichtsmäßig so kommt? Kein ultimativer Leichtbau, aber auch kein DH zeuch.
Denke so an ne Deville,xt/xtr mix, The One oder Xtr trail Bremse, Hope& ztr flow, RQ in 2.2, keine Variostütze, Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau gern aus Kohlefaser.
Gibts da ne etwa angabe? Danke schonmal...


----------



## trailterror (1. August 2012)

Ich denk mal auf jeden fall sub 15


----------



## Paramedicus (1. August 2012)

Das is doch das mindeste Hatte eher 13,5 im sinn


----------



## slayerrider (1. August 2012)

Ich bin gerade dabei alle Gleitlager am Helius AM sauber zu machen und frisch einzustellen. Aber Ich bekomme die Achse nicht aus dem Hauptlager (d.h. das am Tretlager). Ich habe die beiden Madenschrauben, die von hinten die Achse halten rausgeschraubt und dann hatte ich angenommen die Achse geht einfach so raus. Aber die sitzt fest. Ist das normal? Habe ich was falsch gemacht?

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2012)

Auch wenn die Achse nochmal mit 2 Madenschrauben gesichert ist ist es  eine Presspassung, du brauchst ein Werkzeug um die Achse zu demontieren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. August 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hey, vllt könnt ihr mir helfen.
> Ich wüsste gern mal, auf wieviel ein Helius am in xl gewichtsmäßig so kommt? Kein ultimativer Leichtbau, aber auch kein DH zeuch.
> Denke so an ne Deville,xt/xtr mix, The One oder Xtr trail Bremse, Hope& ztr flow, RQ in 2.2, keine Variostütze, Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau gern aus Kohlefaser.
> Gibts da ne etwa angabe? Danke schonmal...



Von ca. 3,2 kg Rahmengewicht ausgehend würde ich die geplanten Komponenten einfach mal zusammenrechnen....

Alles unter 15kg ist schon nicht schlecht. 13,5kg wird wohl etwas teurer...


----------



## Brickowski (1. August 2012)

Meins wiegt mit Deville, XTR Kurbel, The One, EX1750 LRS, RQ2,2 und Baron 2,3, Kindshock ohne Remote, Syntace Carbon Lenker und Vivid Air im Moment 13,8. Ich denke ohne Variostütze und vielleicht hier und da noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten sollten 13,5 drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. August 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Meins wiegt mit Deville, XTR Kurbel, The One, EX1750 LRS, RQ2,2 und Baron 2,3, Kindshock ohne Remote, Syntace Carbon Lenker und Vivid Air im Moment 13,8. Ich denke ohne Variostütze und vielleicht hier und da noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten sollten 13,5 drin sein.




Das sind Werte da fall ich immer hinten runter. Muss wohl echt mal eine Tabelle anlegen und sehen wo die ganzen Kilos bleiben.

Mein Wildcard wiegt ja 2kg mehr, aber vom Rahmen her nur ca. 500g.
Die Gravity Dropper noch mal 200g mehr als die KS. Wo bleiben da die 1.3kg Mehrgewicht..??
Ich hab ebenfalls den EX 1750 verbaut, dazu Fox TALAS, RaceFace AM Kurbel, MK II Protection und DHX Air.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. August 2012)

Sooo Leute... bin ab morgen erst mal für 2 wochen in ägypten,


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2012)

Nen schönen Urlaub euch Artur!


----------



## Dutshlander (1. August 2012)

schönen U-laub, aber pyramiden runterfahren ist das erlaubt?
Gruß D-lander


----------



## Brickowski (1. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das sind Werte da fall ich immer hinten runter. Muss wohl echt mal eine Tabelle anlegen und sehen wo die ganzen Kilos bleiben.
> 
> Mein Wildcard wiegt ja 2kg mehr, aber vom Rahmen her nur ca. 500g.
> Die Gravity Dropper noch mal 200g mehr als die KS. Wo bleiben da die 1.3kg Mehrgewicht..??
> Ich hab ebenfalls den EX 1750 verbaut, dazu Fox TALAS, RaceFace AM Kurbel, MK II Protection und DHX Air.



Die Deville wiegt knappe 2000g,ich schätze die Talas einiges mehr? XTR Kurbel und wie gesagt hier und da ein paar Kleinigkeiten dann geht das schon. Fahre aber auch einen S Rahmen in Raw,das spart vllt. auch noch das ein oder andere Grämmchen.
Ich fahr auch extrem leichte (ausgewogene) Conti Schläuche mit 117g das Stück, mein Sattel hat auch nurnoch wenig Speck.....Kleinvieh und so


----------



## trailterror (1. August 2012)

Dann muss er wohl den jörg mitschleppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. August 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand ein verlässliches Rahmengewicht OHNE Dämpfer vom Helius AM in "L"...??

Auf der Homepage steht ja 3,1kg in "M" schwarz Elox
und 3,28 in Lila MIT RS-Vivid Dämpfer.......so einen leichten Dämpfer hätte ich auch gerne....


----------



## RandyAndy (2. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand ein verlässliches Rahmengewicht OHNE Dämpfer vom Helius AM in "L"...??
> 
> Auf der Homepage steht ja 3,1kg in "M" schwarz Elox
> und 3,28 in Lila MIT RS-Vivid Dämpfer.......so einen leichten Dämpfer hätte ich auch gerne....



Hab meinen fast nackt gewogen. Die Lagerschalen vom Reset 150 waren schon eingepresst und die Cableguides drangeschraubt.

Gewicht Helius AM L gepulvert, Druckstrebe elox, 1.5", 12mm, ISCG05, inkl. Cableguides, Lagerschalen, Aufkleber: 3527g
Gewicht Rest vom Reset: 73g
Macht in der Summe ziemlich genau 3600g. 

Was der Reset 150 wiegt darfste selber rausfinden 

Gruß,
Andy


----------



## hömma (2. August 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Das is doch das mindeste Hatte eher 13,5 im sinn



13,5 sollte zu schaffen sein. Die Aufstellung von Brickowski ist da schon ne gute Ausgangsbasis. Ohne Kindshock und evtl. mit leichterem Dämpfer kommt man schon unter 13,5.

Schau dir mal meine Teileliste an. Hilft dir vielleicht zur Orientierung. Alles penibel gewogen und die Summe der Teile stimmt auch exakt mit dem gewogenen Gesamtgewicht überein. Mit 2,25er Fat Alberts lag ich bei Sub14 und dabei hätte ich mit der bleischweren Gabel, dem dicken Dämpfer und der Kindshock auch noch Abspeckpotenzial.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. August 2012)

@RandyAndy

Cool, vielen Dank, das ist schon ganz schön mächtig. Da wiegt der Rahmen ja genau so viel wie mein aktuelles Wildcard??!?!

Erstaunlich, dass "hömma" einen Post später mit 3190g rechnet, ebenfalls mit Steuersatz und ISCG?!

Nicht schlecht wäre die Mitte davon, also 3,4kg max.

@hömma

Super, Danke für die Liste, werde sie mal in Ruhe durcharbeiten und mit meinen Parts vergleichen.
Weißt Du welche Rahmengröße hier zugrunde liegt? Wundere mich über die 3,2kg im Vergleich zu RandyAndys 3.6kg. Ich hatte ja auch eher mit 3,2 bis 3,3 kg gerechnet.


----------



## trailterror (2. August 2012)

Gepulvert ist anscheinend 2-300 gr schwerer als elox


----------



## RandyAndy (2. August 2012)

Achso, die Achse war auch drin beim wiegen. Aber so gesehen trotzdem schwer wenn ich das mit den 3,2kg vergleiche... Und mein Rahmen ist aus diesem Jahr.

Die 3,2kg hören sich für mich irgendwie nach AC an, und nicht AM.

(Hab grad nochmal das Foto kontrolliert, da sind 3527g zu lesen, und da ist nix in der Dämpferaufnahme - kein Dämpfer und kein Abstandsstahlblech).

Wie auch immer, laut Hängewaage wiegt mein Aufbau ca. 14,5kg. Das ist OK und lässt sich (wie hier oft zu lesen ist) saugut die Berge hochtreten.


----------



## Brickowski (2. August 2012)

Wir machen das ganz einfach so; Ich bring mein AM auf exakt 13,50kg (mit ordentlicher Bereifung also RQ+Baron),poste ein Bild vom Bike an der Waage und die Ungläubigen dürfen mit Kartoffelsalat und Bier vorbeikommen zum selbst wiegen......Würstchen stelle ich zur Verfügung 
So haben alle was davon....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. August 2012)

Das AC hat nach Nicolai Homepage 2,7 kg...sollte also auch weit weg von 3,2kg sein....

Werde da bei meinem Nicolai-Besuch demnächst auch verstärkt darauf achten und evtl. nehm ich sogar meine Waage mit und schmeiß nen RAW-Rahmen drauf oder was die sonst da rumliegen haben...

Kaufen würde ich sowiso nur schwarz elox, dann bleibts vielleicht bei 3,3kg....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. August 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Wir machen das ganz einfach so; Ich bring mein AM auf exakt 13,50kg (mit ordentlicher Bereifung also RQ+Baron),poste ein Bild vom Bike an der Waage und die Ungläubigen dürfen mit Kartoffelsalat und Bier vorbeikommen zum selbst wiegen......Würstchen stelle ich zur Verfügung
> So haben alle was davon....



Da würde ich in der tat Augen machen, aber sooooo große...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. August 2012)

Und last but not least das ION 18 auf der Waage:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3466/nicolai-full-suspension-ion-18

Un das AM dann nur 200g weniger...AUTSCH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (3. August 2012)

Ein AC, eloxiert, mit Monarch Plus, Steckachse hinten und Reset hat 3,3kg. 
Gewicht vom AM könnte ich nächste Woche nachliefern.


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2012)

Wem primä das gewicht wichtig ist, der kauft sich kein Nicolai. So einfah ist das.

Ich finds gut, dass N etwas gegen den strom schwimmt und auf dellenunempfindliche und ordentliche wandstärken setzt. Da kann man nicht das leichteste bike der welt erwarten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. August 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Ein AC, eloxiert, mit Monarch Plus, Steckachse hinten und Reset hat 3,3kg.
> Gewicht vom AM könnte ich nächste Woche nachliefern.



Vielen Dank, das wäre super....

@trailterror

Es geht natürlich auch irgendwo um das Gewicht, aber primär auch darum herauszufinden in welche Regionen man sich da mit dem AM begibt. Bislang konnte ich nämlich nicht nachvollziehen warum Nicolai den Beinamen "Nicoblei" bekommen hat, da die üblichen Enduro-Verdächtigen am Markt ebenfalls um die auf der Homepage genannten ca. 3,2kg herum liegen. Darunter das Transition Covert, Knolly Chilcotin, Speci Enduro, Cheetah MS, banshee RUNE....Last Herb 160 oder Commencal Meta SX sind da schon bei den 3,6-3,8 kg.
Aber wenn das ION 18 gerade mal 3,7kg wiegt, mag es berechtigt sein, an den 3,6kg für das AM zu zweifeln.

Wenn Du jetzt sagst, kauf doch das AC, dann scheidet das leider aus, wegen der 150er Gabel. Ich will definitiv eine 160er - schon allein wegen den 36er Rohren.

Hier übrigens ein Originalzitat von Vincent aus einer mail zum Thema Gewicht:

*Helius AM mit Rock Shox Vivid Air Dämpfer Lila Elox Größe M 3,83kg  *

Wenn wir davon ausgehen dass der Vivid wenigstens 500g wiegt, sind wir wieder bei den 3,3kg....!?


----------



## lakekeman (3. August 2012)

Ich habe hier nen 2010er AM etwa Größe L raw und nen 2011er AM Größe M gepulvert.
Beide liegen bei knapp 3250g ausgewogen.
Komplett nackt, also ohne Steckachse, Steuersatz, Dämpferschrauben usw.

Gewichtsangabe passt also.


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> auf dellenunempfindliche und ordentliche wandstärken setzt



man sollte Gewicht nicht mit Stabilität gleich setzen!


----------



## guru39 (3. August 2012)

Mir hat´s mal bei nem Impact die Gabel (Boxxer) so ans Ober/Unterrohr
gedonnert das die Gabel danach aussah wie ein Korkenzieher. Der Rahmen (Helius ST 2003) hatte nichts! 

Ein Coladosen-Rahmen wäre futsch gewesen....


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mir hat´s mal bei nem Impact die Gabel (Boxxer) so ans Ober/Unterrohr
> gedonnert das die Gabel danach aussah wie ein Korkenzieher. Der Rahmen (Helius ST 2003) hatte nichts!
> 
> Ein Coladosen-Rahmen wäre futsch gewesen....



wäre? Konjunktiv heisst nicht wissen!

das ein dickes Rohr vielleicht einen direkten Impact besser weg steckt,
ist keine Frage.
Aber ob ein dickeres Rohr auch andere Kraftspitzen besser weg steckt,
das würde ich nicht so unterschreiben.
Belastungsgerechte Konifizierung kann schon was...


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> man sollte Gewicht nicht mit Stabilität gleich setzen!



Ich setz, wie es da steht, dellenunempfindlichkeit mit wandstärken in verbindung; nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich denke das darf man!?


----------



## guru39 (3. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> .......
> Belastungsgerechte Konifizierung kann schon was...




Marketinggelabber.

Dafür habe ich schon zu viele verdellte "Coladosen" Rahmen gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (3. August 2012)

Meine Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen gehen in eine Ã¤hnliche Richtung: Eine belastungsgerechte Konifizierung beschÃ¤ftigt sich ja meist mit den Rohrverbindungen, also der StabilitÃ¤t des Rahmens in sich, nicht mit Ã¤uÃeren EinflÃ¼ssen wie Steinschlag, StÃ¼rzen, KofferrÃ¤umen etc. Mein Helius AFR hat jedenfalls nach bald drei Jahren keine einzige Delle, wÃ¤hrend die "Fremdfabrikate" einiger Kollegen schon sehr bald die ersten Macken hatten.

Mehr ist mehr, manchmal hilftâs


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

eine Delle macht noch kein Problem...oder?

Aber wenn die Belastung für ein starres Rohr zu hoch wird, dann reisst es.

Mein Problem mit den dicken Rohren is halt,
das für mich persönlich da kein Vorteil daraus resultiert.
Die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze wird dadurch leider nicht besser...
und da fehlt mir einfach die Einsicht für den Vorteil,
wenn ich das Mehrgewicht mit mir rumtrage.


----------



## Kontragonist (3. August 2012)

Ein beulenfreier Rahmen verkauft sich leichter, wenn man mal was neues haben will. Aber das ist sicher kein KO-Kriterium â¦

Ich finde es jedenfalls schÃ¶n, dass Kunden mit Dellenphobie ein paar wenige Hersteller mit RohrsÃ¤tzen aus dem GerÃ¼stbau zur Wahl haben. Koniphile Kunden dÃ¼rfen ja frei aus einer riesigen Auswahl DellblechhÃ¼tten aussuchen 

Jeder nach seiner Fasson


----------



## guru39 (3. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> eine Delle macht noch kein Problem...oder?




Wenn die Delle in der Nähe der Schweißnaht ist schon.


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

und der Ofenrohrsatz bekommt durch nen festen Schlag in die Nähe einer Naht nix ab?
ich glaube, das ist Wunschdenken...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. August 2012)

Brrrrrr, ruhig Brauner.....

Danke für eure Einschätzung....ich habe bislang als "Hilfestellung" eben auch das Rahmengewicht als eines der Haupt-Kriterien für die Auswahl der Bikes für meinen speziellen Einsatz hergenommen.
Dass das nicht immer funktioniert ist auch klar, da auch ein schwerer Rahmen an mangelhaften Schweißnähten brechen kann, oder grundsätzlich minderwertige Rohrsätze verbaut haben kann. Bei den "besseren" Herstellern wie Specialized, Transition, Knolly, Lapierre, Liteville, Alutech, Norco oder auch Nicolai glaube ich mal, dass man hier im großen und ganzen vergleichbare Qualitäten hat.

Fakt ist, dass ich mit ca. 3,3kg für den Helius AM-Rahmen recht zufrieden wäre, da meine Vorstellung von einem stabilen AM/Enduro-Rahmen eben zwischen 3,0 und 3,3 kg liegt....


@lakeman

Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

wenn mir das AM in XL passen könnte, dann würde ich mich mit 3,3 kg in raw XL auch anfreunden...


----------



## guru39 (3. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> und der Ofenrohrsatz bekommt durch nen festen Schlag in die Nähe einer Naht nix ab?
> ich glaube, das ist Wunschdenken...







guru39 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen (Helius ST 2003) hatte nichts!



Keine Delle, kein Problem.


klick.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. August 2012)

Naja, jetzt vergleichst Du aber auch ein bißchen Äpfel mit Birnen.. 
Rennradrahmen gegen Bigbike.


----------



## NoJan (3. August 2012)

Ich möchte Gewichts Diskussion nur ungern unterbrechen, aber ich benötigte kurz Experten Rat:

In meinem Helius FR ist aktuell ein DHX mit einer 450x2.8 Feder verbaut. Der Dämpfer hat eine Einbaulänge von 200 mm und 57mm Hub, wenn man die Einbau Position beachtet ca. 155mm Federweg entspricht. 
Gerne würde ich von Stahl auf Titan umrüsten - ein wenig Recherche zeigte, das meine aktuelle Feder eigentlich zu lang ist und eine 450x2.25/2.35 "richtiger" wäre.

Kann mir das jemand bestätigen? Mit einer kü4zeren Feder müsste auch leicht das Ansprechverhalten verbessern? Sollte ich bei dem Kauf noch etwas beachten, neben Länge, Auslegung für mein Gewicht und Abmessung für den DHX?

Keine kurze Frage, aber würde mich über support freuen.


----------



## IceQ- (3. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das AC hat nach Nicolai Homepage 2,7 kg...sollte also auch weit weg von 3,2kg sein....
> 
> Werde da bei meinem Nicolai-Besuch demnächst auch verstärkt darauf achten und evtl. nehm ich sogar meine Waage mit und schmeiß nen RAW-Rahmen drauf oder was die sonst da rumliegen haben...


2,7kg sind wohl Raw und in M. ich habe mit Elox und L 2947 Gramm ohne Dämpfer,Steuersatz, EInbaubuchsen und Achse gehabt.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> eine Delle macht noch kein Problem...oder?
> 
> Aber wenn die Belastung für ein starres Rohr zu hoch wird, dann reisst es.
> 
> ...




Ach, das möcht ich sehn das es kein Problem ist wenn dir einer eine Delle in den Rahmen haut 
Weil entweder es ist kein Problem oder es ist eins

Nochmal zur Stabilität. Ein dickeres Rohr am Fahrrad ist immer stabiler und wird mehr aushalten...auch an den Schweißverbindungen. Jedwede andere Behauptung ist technisch gesehen reines Geschwätz und nur für leichtgläubige Bikekunden erfunden worden.
Das ganze hat ja schon bei den Speichen funktioniert

G.


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

Amen.

oder erwartest du eine andere Antwort - du scheinst ja Recht haben zu wolen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Amen.
> 
> oder erwartest du eine andere Antwort - du scheinst ja Recht haben zu wolen.



Natürlich will ich recht haben

G.


----------



## hömma (3. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Weißt Du welche Rahmengröße hier zugrunde liegt?



Natürlich weiß ich das, ist ja meiner.  Ist ein S mit längerem Sitzrohr und Gussets. Die Lagerschalen wiegen ca. 140gr, sodass der Rahmen bei 3050g liegen dürfte. Ein Wert, den ich bei eloxierten S-Rahmen öfter gelesen habe. Übrigens sind die Dämpferbuchsen und -bolzen nicht mitgewogen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. August 2012)

Na da hab ich ja was angezettelt...

Sprechen wir eigentlich bei "dickem Rohr" von der Wandstärke oder vom Durchmesser?
Als Nicht-Physiker scheint es mir logisch, dass ein Rohr mit größerem Druchmesser weniger schnell "knickt" und die Oberfläche der Schweißnaht ist ebenfalls größer, also stabiler...beschwören möchte ich es aber nicht.
Genauso schein es mir als Laie klar, dass ein Rohr mit dickerer Wandstärke eher mal nen Schlag wegsteckt, weil die "Delle" nicht eine sofortige Instabilität wie bei einer dünneren Wandstärke erzeugt...aber genau wissen tu ich es auch nicht.

Aber ganz davon abgesehen gab es kurz vorher (#4371) noch eine mittelkurze Frage die nicht beantwortet wurde...
Ich glaub die ist wichtiger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. August 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Natürlich weiß ich das, ist ja meiner.  Ist ein S mit längerem Sitzrohr und Gussets. Die Lagerschalen wiegen ca. 140gr, sodass der Rahmen bei 3050g liegen dürfte. Ein Wert, den ich bei eloxierten S-Rahmen öfter gelesen habe. Übrigens sind die Dämpferbuchsen und -bolzen nicht mitgewogen.



Perfekt, Danke, dann haben wir also 3 Frames die in etwa den Angaben von Nicolai entsprechen und einen Ausreißer. Ich vermute mal dann geht eine Waage evtl. etwas verkehrt und ich kann den Traum vom 3,3kg AM weiter träumen...

Thanks all...


----------



## raschaa (5. August 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> Ich möchte Gewichts Diskussion nur ungern unterbrechen, aber ich benötigte kurz Experten Rat:
> 
> In meinem Helius FR ist aktuell ein DHX mit einer 450x2.8 Feder verbaut. Der Dämpfer hat eine Einbaulänge von 200 mm und 57mm Hub, wenn man die Einbau Position beachtet ca. 155mm Federweg entspricht.
> Gerne würde ich von Stahl auf Titan umrüsten - ein wenig Recherche zeigte, das meine aktuelle Feder eigentlich zu lang ist und eine 450x2.25/2.35 "richtiger" wäre.
> ...



Federlänge ist abhängig vom dämpferhub, rechne 57mm in zoll um... voila! das ansprechverhalten wird sich nur verändern wenn deine "zu lange" feder vorher vorgespannt war. ansonsten bei selber federrate gleiches ansprechen. die von dir ermittelte feder wäre die passende, gesetz den fall, dass du die federrate (450) beibehalten willst.


----------



## MisterXT (6. August 2012)

Auch wenn es ja scheinbar schon geklärt ist aber wie versprochen:

Ein AM in L, eloxiert, ohne Steckachse, Steuersatz, Dämpfer und Dämpferschrauben:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. August 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ja scheinbar schon geklärt ist aber wie versprochen:
> 
> Ein AM in L, eloxiert, ohne Steckachse, Steuersatz, Dämpfer und Dämpferschrauben:




Perfekt, vielen Dank das macht mich richtig glücklich...
Es scheint sich immer mehr zu verdichten, dass mein nächster Rahmen ein Helius AM wird....


----------



## MisterXT (7. August 2012)

Wie kannst du überhaupt an etwas anderes denken? ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Wie kannst du überhaupt an etwas anderes denken? ;-)



Tja, ich komme immer wieder zum AM zurück. Es vereinigt einfach 90% der Dinge die ich haben will. Es könnte noch etwas flacher sein vom Standover und 180g weniger Gewicht haben, dann würde es 100% passen....

Aber mal nebenbei ist das Steuerrohr auf dem Bild ein 1,5er???
Sieht recht dick aus....so eins hätte ich nämlich gerne wieder...


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2012)

Hab irgendwo gelesen, daß man die Rohrsätze für sein Bike gegen Aufpreis ausreiben lassen kann. Bringt ggfs. auch noch das eine oder andere Gramm.
Wobei ich für meinen Teil die Grammfuchserei nicht nachvollziehen kann.

1.5 Steuerrohre sind beim AM inzwischen Standard, 1 1/8 und tapered gibts gegen Aufpreis.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2012)

Habe gerade gelesen, dass man die Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr beim Helius AM tauschen kann, sodaß man 200x57 statt 216x63 fährt. Stimmt das so? Was genau bringt das und kann das jemand empfehlen??? 

Ich hätte da noch einen passenden 200er DHX 5 Air rumliegen und müßte, wenns der Helius AM-Rahmen wird, erst mal keinen neuen kaufen.

Möchte das Bike hauptsächlich als straffes AMduro zum Trails shredden mit vermutlich der 136 oder 146mm Einstellung hinten fahren.
Aktuell fahre ich am Wildcard sogar mit nur 127mm hinten und 160mm vorne. Passt super!

Kann man die größeren Federwege damit auch noch vernünftig fahren? Für nen keinen Ausflug auf die Naturpisten in Warstein/Willingen??


----------



## hömma (7. August 2012)

Also ich bin von einem recht straffen 125mm Bike mit steilem Lenkwinkel auf das Helius AM umgestiegen und dachte anfangs eigentlich auch erst, dass es vermutlich zu viel wäre und ich mit einem leichten 150mm Trailbike deutlich besser zurecht kommen würde, nicht nur bergauf.

Ich bin froh, mich doch fürs AM entschieden zu haben. Komme mit den 170mm super zurecht und nach wie vor überall hoch, auch in den Alpen und Vogesen. 

Also nach meinem Gefühl trägt der Rollwiderstand deutlich mehr dazu bei, wieviel hm ich mit dem Bike schaffe, als die 1,5kg mehr Gewicht, die ich jetzt hoch trage. Das mag bei einem Fahrer unter 60kg, der ohne Gepäck fährt, anders sein, aber mit dickem Protektor-Rucksack, der mit 3L Trinkblase, Verpflegung, Regenjacke und Protektoren stets überquillt, mache ich mir wegen 200g am Rad nicht (mehr) so große Gedanken. Trotzdem ist es nicht so, dass ich nicht auch versuche, das eine oder andere überflüssige Gramm einzusparen. 

Zu deiner ersten Frage: Ich glaube, du kannst fürs AM den alten Umlenkhebel bestellen. Der hat dann 160mm im untersten Loch und ist für 200mm ausgelegt, wie es bis vor 2-3 Jahren (??) Serie war. Ist allerdings nur gefährliches Halbwissen. Die Fachleute wie Guru werden dir da vermutlich verbindlicher antworten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (7. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Habe gerade gelesen, dass man die Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr beim Helius AM tauschen kann, sodaß man 200x57 statt 216x63 fährt. Stimmt das so? Was genau bringt das und kann das jemand empfehlen???
> 
> Ich hätte da noch einen passenden 200er DHX 5 Air rumliegen und müßte, wenns der Helius AM-Rahmen wird, erst mal keinen neuen kaufen.
> 
> ...



Hole Dir einen DHX Coil mit 216 ! Ich hab den Tausch von 200 Air auf 216 Coil gemacht. Es sind Welten dazwischen!


----------



## Martin1508 (10. August 2012)

Nähere Infos gibt es zusätzlich auf der N Seite. Hier schonmal die geplanten Orte der Deutschland Tour.

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?vps=2...72304086772594771.0004ba696655e2971e4c5#bmb=1

Tag der offenen Tür war schon.

Morgen ist Stopp in der Wurzelpassage

http://www.nicolai.net/

Gruss


----------



## wildbiker (10. August 2012)

Soll ja dieses Jahr bei mir noch ein Argon FR in Raw geben, Raw find ich schon schön, wg. der Schweißnähte... Allerdings hab ich da ein paar Bedenken. Wie empfindlich ist dieser unlackierte Rahmen (gegen Steinschläge, Kratzer etc.)? 

Mein Canyon ist Alu-poliert, allerdings ist da eine Klarlackschicht drüber. Kann man das bei Nicolai auch so bekommen?


----------



## c_w (10. August 2012)

Kann man (irgendwer hatte das doch... oder war das ein Raw Rahmen fremdlackiert?), aber im Klarlack sieht man die Steinschläge glaub ich deutlich fieser...


----------



## Elfriede (11. August 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Soll ja dieses Jahr bei mir noch ein Argon FR in Raw geben, Raw find ich schon schön, wg. der Schweißnähte... Allerdings hab ich da ein paar Bedenken. Wie empfindlich ist dieser unlackierte Rahmen (gegen Steinschläge, Kratzer etc.)?
> 
> Mein Canyon ist Alu-poliert, allerdings ist da eine Klarlackschicht drüber. Kann man das bei Nicolai auch so bekommen?



Nimm ein Stück Alu und wirf Steine dagegen und geh mit dem Schlüssel drüber, dann weißt du es. Was soll denn da passieren? Kleine Macken polierst du einfach raus, wenn sie dich stören.


----------



## flyingscot (11. August 2012)

Etwas OT, aber hier ist die Reset-Steuersatzdichte wahrscheinlich am größten:

Heute habe ich endlich den Grund für das Spiel bzw. Klappern meiner Gabel in meinem Helius AM gefunden:

Der untere "Konus" des Reset-Steuersatzes sitzt quasi locker auf dem Fox 36 Gabelschaft. Ich habe jetzt erstmal einen Metallsteifen dazwischen gepackt, ob das auch beim Fahren hilft, muss ich noch sehen. Im Stand ist das Spiel jetzt weg.

Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (11. August 2012)

Hatte ich mal bei einem Chris King Steuersatz. Neuen Konus bestellt und verbaut und das Problem war behoben.


----------



## dr.juggles (12. August 2012)

Phallus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wer weiss es ?
> Wird es dieses Jahr in Lübbrechtsen wieder so was wie einen Tag der offenen Tür oder so geben ? ? ?



tag der offenen türe ist nur alle 2 jahre.
2013 dann big party zum 18 jährigen firmenjubiläum


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte schon mal ein wenig um das Helius AM drumrum, das ich mir vermutlich demnächst leisten werde, ein wenig nach noch fehlenden Komponenten schauen. Da wäre der Dämpfer mal am wichtigsten.
Ich habe hier noch einen DHX 5 Air mit 200x57 rumliegen, aber der passt ja nicht, weil ein 216x63 rein muss.

Ich hab jetzt auch schon viel gelesen, aber irgendwie keine rechte Tendenz ausmachen können. Es scheint als ob in dem Bike fast alle Dämpfer fahrbar sind. Es soll auf jeden Fall wieder Luft werden. Gibt es eine Empfehlung? Die üblichen Verdächtigen wären ja:

1. DHX Air
2. Roco TST R
3. Monarch Plus RC3
4. Vivid Air
5. Evolver ISX-6

Double Barrel, X-Fusion, DT-Swiss mal außen vor...einfach unsympatisch....


----------



## dr.juggles (12. August 2012)

willste viel touren fahren nimm den monarch plus hi volume...im parkbetrieb ist der aber schnell an seinen grenzen.
wenn du also auch öfters im park unterwegs bist würd ich den vivid air nehmen.
wie kann einem ein dämpfer unsymphatisch sein


----------



## Helius-FR (12. August 2012)

Nach dem was ich lese liegt der vivid Air ganz vorn.

Allerdings is das auch nur Halbwissen von mir... Schaue nämlich auch grad nach nen Dämpfer für mein bestelltes AM Pinion...


----------



## Brickowski (12. August 2012)

Ich würde zum Vivid Air greifen,wobei auch der Roco sehr gut geht. Ich habe hier einen als Ersatzdämpfer, den ich gegen entsprechende Ablöse veräußern würde. Meine Empfehlung geht dennoch zum Vivid Air. Definitiv abraten würde ich vom Monarch Plus,der war einfach furchtbar leblos.


----------



## dr.juggles (12. August 2012)

im tourenbetrieb ist der vivid air aber schon kraftraubender als der monarch plus.
der hi volume soll auch besser gehen als der normale monarch plus.
der lbjörg schwört drauf und fährt ja auch krasse sachen damit.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> im tourenbetrieb ist der vivid air aber schon kraftraubender als der monarch plus.
> der hi volume soll auch besser gehen als der normale monarch plus.
> der lbjörg schwört drauf und fährt ja auch krasse sachen damit.





Ich würd jetzt net drauf schwören, aber da ich in letzter Zeit viel mit dem Rad bergauf fahre bin ich voll zufrieden damit.
Bin aber noch nicht mit einem Vivid gefahren und kann dashalb auch nicht wirklich sagen wieviel, und ob überhaupt, er bergauf schlechter gehen würde.
Und mein Nucli ist auch kein Viergelenker, was eventuell sich nicht direkt vergleichen läßt.

Aber im Endefekt bin ich erstmal zufrieden damit bergab, was aber hauptsächlich an der Bergaufpervormance und dem kleinen Hebelchen liegt, das man immer blitzschnell während der Fahrt umlegen kann
Und das Gewicht ist natürlich auch top.

G.


----------



## Yeti666 (13. August 2012)

Hallo Nicolaianer, möchte mir auch ein lecker Ion 18 zulegen. Das Pinion findet sich aber nicht im Order Generator?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> im tourenbetrieb ist der vivid air aber schon kraftraubender als der monarch plus.
> der hi volume soll auch besser gehen als der normale monarch plus.
> der lbjörg schwört drauf und fährt ja auch krasse sachen damit.



Also das Bike wird hauptsächlich im Mittelgebirge auf einem AM/Enduro-Touren Mix bewegt. Also quasi gleich viel hoch und runter, dabei aber auch knackige Abfahrten dabei und Bikepark soll schon auch mal sein, aber kein Freeride/North-Shore gedroppe sondern flowige Trails mit technischen Passagen und auch kleineren Sprungeinlagen (Warstein/Willingen).

Der Trend ist hier ja eindeutig Vivid Air, aber wiso ist der auf Touren kraftraubender als der Monarch Plus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (13. August 2012)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Hallo Nicolaianer, möchte mir auch ein lecker Ion 18 zulegen. Das Pinion findet sich aber nicht im Order Generator?


 
Weil es kein Ion 18 Pinion gibt.


@Pinkie: Weil man den Vivid nicht blockieren kann.
Also mich störts nicht.

Ist zwar nicht das normale AM und in M statt L, aber wenn Du willst, kannst mit meinem mal probesitzen7-rollen.


----------



## aka (13. August 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Weil es kein Ion 18 Pinion gibt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. August 2012)

Dann nehme ich das selsbtverständlich zurück.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

Gibts aber trotzdem net...normal gesehen

G.


----------



## nollak (13. August 2012)

Vor allem warum ist der Kettenspanner nicht hinten, wo er bei so einem Rad mehr Sinn machen würde.


----------



## drurs (13. August 2012)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Hallo Nicolaianer, möchte mir auch ein lecker Ion 18 zulegen. Das Pinion findet sich aber nicht im Order Generator?



Hi,
telefonisch bestellt 
Aufpreis war so wie beim Helius, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Schnapsi (13. August 2012)

nollak schrieb:


> Vor allem warum ist der Kettenspanner nicht hinten, wo er bei so einem Rad mehr Sinn machen würde.



Vermutlich weil er so auch gleich eine zusätzliche Kettenführung unnötig macht..


----------



## xMARTINx (13. August 2012)

sattelstützendurchmesser beim ion st ist 30,9 oder?


----------



## lassereinböng (13. August 2012)

jup
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...HgtZU9xazA4dHc&single=true&gid=43&output=html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (13. August 2012)

daaaanke!!!!


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2012)

nollak schrieb:


> Vor allem warum ist der Kettenspanner nicht hinten, wo er bei so einem Rad mehr Sinn machen würde.



bist du mit dem verwandt?



Mirko29 schrieb:


> Das würde mich aber wirklich interessieren. Der einzige wirkliche Vorteil den ich sehe, ist das die obere Rolle als Kettenführung fungiert. Also wenn er richtig montiert ist...



dann würde sich das für mich erklären...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> bist du mit dem verwandt?
> 
> 
> 
> dann würde sich das für mich erklären...






G.


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2012)

wo lässt man den Service bei einem Vivid Air machen
und was kostet es?


----------



## Elfriede (14. August 2012)

Flatoutsuspensions?


----------



## xMARTINx (14. August 2012)

Für nen normalen Service in der garantiezeit schickst ihn sram bzw sportimport,geht schnell und kostet nix.wenn du Service und Tuning möchtest wenn der Dämpfer einmal weg ist Schick ihn zu flatout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. August 2012)

garantie is 1 Jahr, oder?

ich hab eigentlich nix zu meckern,
aber der kleine feine Vivid Air muss schon echt viel und hart ackern.

wann macht man Service?

Fox wills ja bei Gabeln 1x pro Jahr


----------



## xMARTINx (14. August 2012)

kommt drauf an wieviel du fährst und auch wie stark der dämpfer dreck ausgesetzt ist,spätestens wenn die performance sich verschlechtert wird es zeit


----------



## raschaa (14. August 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also das Bike wird hauptsächlich im Mittelgebirge auf einem AM/Enduro-Touren Mix bewegt. Also quasi gleich viel hoch und runter, dabei aber auch knackige Abfahrten dabei und Bikepark soll schon auch mal sein, aber kein Freeride/North-Shore gedroppe sondern flowige Trails mit technischen Passagen und auch kleineren Sprungeinlagen (Warstein/Willingen).
> 
> Der Trend ist hier ja eindeutig Vivid Air, aber wiso ist der auf Touren kraftraubender als der Monarch Plus???



Also den X-Fusion Vector Air HLR einfach zu übergehen wäre frevelhaft 
ehrlich, ein super dämpfer, der es mE mit CCDB und Vivid Air aufnehmen kann. -> klick


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. August 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> Also den X-Fusion Vector Air HLR einfach zu übergehen wäre frevelhaft
> ehrlich, ein super dämpfer, der es mE mit CCDB und Vivid Air aufnehmen kann. -> klick



Den X-Fusion Vector R (Coil) haben sie doch im Speci Status verbaut?!
Die "Marke" habe ich erst mal voreilig als unsympatisch deklariert, weil die relativ wenig gefahren wird / unbekannt ist.
Soweit ich weiß war bei banshee für die neuen RUNE Modelle auch ein X-Fusion mit Custom Tune angedacht, jetzt wirds aber wahlweise ein DHX CTD oder ein Cane Creek Dubble Bubble...


----------



## UiUiUiUi (15. August 2012)

wie lange dauert im Normalfall die Antwort auf eine Anfrage via Order-Generator?


----------



## Helius-FR (15. August 2012)

UiUiUiUi schrieb:


> wie lange dauert im Normalfall die Antwort auf eine anfrage via Order-Generator?



Bei mir Abends bestellt und im laufe des nächsten Tages Antwort gehabt.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (15. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Bei mir Abends bestellt und im laufe des nächsten Tages Antwort gehabt.



hm... dann muss ich wohl mal anrufen...


----------



## Helius-FR (15. August 2012)

Ich hatte alles mit Franzi abgesprochen.

Angefangen vom Termin für die Pinion Probefahrt
Bis zum letzten Detail der Betellung.

Lief alles sehr Nett und Zügig


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. August 2012)

Hallo,

ist jemand mal von einem Helius AM auf ein Argon FR umgestiegen  und kann seine Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2012)

was genau willst du wissen?

was stört dich am Helius AM?

was bist du gefahren?

kann ein Argon FR allein alles was du fährst?

ich persönlich fahre im Winter sehr gerne Argon FR,
aber jetzt im Sommer bei trockenen, harten Böden
fahr ich viel lieber mein gefedertes Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. August 2012)

Mich stört am AM nichts, aber ich komme nur ca. 10 Tage ich echte Nutzungsgebiete für das Bike.

Hatte mit jetzt ein Hardtail mal gekauft und das hat mehr Spass gemacht. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Hamburg und viele gute Strecken gibt es nicht.

Daher dachte ich an ein FR mit/ohne Rohloff...


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2012)

vielleicht ist das AM wirklich nicht das richtige Bike für den Alltag...

ich nutze mein Argon FR täglich zur Arbeit, aktuell mit 28" LRSund 25 mm Slicks,
im Winter fahr ich damit die Trails hier im Umkreis mit Swampthing 60a 2.5 2ply.
Im Sommer fahr ich diese Trails mit dem gefederten Bike,
aktuell noch alles mit dem 16 Kilo Enduro, bald mit nem zusätzlichen Trailbike (140 mm, 26 o. 29).
dazu gibts noch genug Enduro-Touren oder Alpines, wofür ich das 16 Kilo Bike dringend benötige.

daher brauche ich zum Beispiel beide Typen, Hardtail und Vollgefedertes.

eine "oder" Frage stellt sich mir nicht.

ob Deine 10 Tage pro Jahr AM-Nutzung auch mitm Argon FR Spass machen,
kann ich in Ermangelung von Wissen über deine Fahrtechnik UND die von Dir gefahrenen Trails nicht beantworten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. August 2012)

Wieso sind mache Sachen so schwer... ) 

Umziehen odervdas AM mehr auf Light-AM mit Lyrik Solo Air und leichten Dämpfer?

Lieblingstrails sind im Vinschgau und Harz. S2-max.S3!


----------



## Brickowski (16. August 2012)

Umziehen,das AM behalten und für den Heimaturlaub das Argon aufbauen.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. August 2012)

Moin, möchte keinen neuen Fred aufmachen, brauche aber mal Pro und Kons zum Thema Hammerschmidt. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein AM umzurüsten und es gibt hier doch den ein oder andren Spezialisten zu dem Thema. Könnt Ihr euch also bitte mal austoben. Gibt es tiefgreifende Änderungen beim 2012 Modell? Danke im Voraus.

Martin


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2012)

Nein.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nein.



Aha, danke. Ich denke, dass bezieht sich auf die Änderungen beim 2012 Modell, oder?


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2012)

das war der Satz mit dem international gültigen Zeichen für "Frage".


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ...bald mit nem zusätzlichen Trailbike (140 mm, 26 o. 29).



Trailbike...dann 29´. Das läuuuuft wie Sau. 
Und den letzten Spritzer beim Antritt brauchst dabei auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (17. August 2012)

hi,
ist es möglich eine Lefty(130mm Federweg) mit 50 cm Einbaulänge in einem Helius AC zu fahren ohne die Geo zu versauen.
oder kennt ihr eine gute Alternative, für eine steife und leichte Gabel.
danke schon mal
gruß andi


----------



## andi.f.1809 (18. August 2012)

kann mir keiner weiterhelfen


----------



## xMARTINx (18. August 2012)

Hey ich glaub die lefty darfst gar nicht in jedem Nicolai fahren,mach dich vorher mal schlau ob dein Rahmen dafür ausgelegt ist


----------



## lakekeman (18. August 2012)

Wenn du das AC einigermaßen artgerecht bewegst würde ich schon bei 530 oder 520er EBL bleiben.
Zu 500 ist die Geometrieveränderung schon sehr deutlich, und nicht wirklich vorteilhaft..

Eine gute Gabel-Alternative kann ich dir leider nicht nennen, da ich auch mit den "normalen" 32er Gabeln von RS und MZ gut zurecht komme, auch wenn die laut vermehrter IBC Meinung unfahrbar wabbeln und flexen müssten 
Da hilft wohl nur der Griff zur Bikezeitschrift, da gibt es dann immer die gemessen Steifigkeitswerte


----------



## andi.f.1809 (18. August 2012)

aber ich hab ja schon einige Nicolai ACs mit einer lefty hier gesehen, aber ich weiß nur nicht ob die Einbaulänge zu gering ist
meine Alternative wäre eine German Answer xcite Double, diese wuerde ich dann etwas absenken, um auf die gewünschte Einbaulänge zu kommen, nur hab ich zu dieser Gabel noch keine Erfahrungsberichte lesen können


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. August 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Geometrie-Frage.

Das neue 2013er AC in "L" wird ja 615mm Oberrohrlänge haben.
Das Helius AM in "L" hat 605mm. Ist also 1cm Unterschied.
Wie kommen beim AC dann 2cm mehr REACH zustande, bei doch sonst recht ähnlichen Daten?

Danke, Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2012)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber der Fred heißt KFKA. Die Kaufberatung entleert bißchen den Sinn 
Mach doch einen Fred dazu auf oder telefoniere mit Vincent.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. August 2012)

Und ich dachte das wäre ein kurze Frage....


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2012)

Du willst ne Kaufberatung.
Die Fragen sind ja auch interessant, nur gehen sie imho in ihrer Gesamtheit am Sinn dieses Freds vorbei. Meine Meinung


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. August 2012)

Naja, Kaufberatung würde ich das nicht nennen.

Es geht ja nicht um AC oder AM sondern um den technischen Hintergrund, da der REACH ja in der Hauptsache vom Oberrohr abhängig ist.
Vertikal vom Tretlager bis zum Steuerrohr eben. Also nur die kurze Frage wiso bei 1cm mehr Oberrohr plötzlich 2cm mehr REACH rauskommen....that´s all....


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2012)




----------



## lakekeman (24. August 2012)

Den Reach zu ermitteln ist gar nicht so einfach. 1cm Oberrohr ist nicht 1cm Reach.
Schau dir das ganze einfach mal selbst an, hier kann man gut sehen wodurch sich welche Werte ändern:

http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## Triple F (25. August 2012)

Kann mir jmd einen Tipp geben, wo ich solche Bremsleitungsschellen in schwarz bekommen kann?

Habe keine Zeit, alle Versender durchzuklicken, aber evtl. hat jmd von euch kürzlich welche gebraucht.


Thx


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. August 2012)

Es soll ein neues RC/Trailbike von Nicolai kommen. Hat jemand ein paar Infos?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. August 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Es soll ein neues RC/Trailbike von Nicolai kommen. Hat jemand ein paar Infos?




Zumindest DIESE hier sind schon mal bekannt:

http://attitudebikes.wordpress.com/...-information-for-the-2013-season/#comment-564


----------



## Kontragonist (27. August 2012)

Du meinst vielleicht das Ion 16 und/oder das neue Helius AC  blätter hier mal ein bisschen durch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=547426&page=13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. August 2012)

Meine das Helius TB. Bin mir beim neuen Bike noch nicht sicher, welchen LFR Standard ich nehmen soll.
26/27,5 oder 29?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. August 2012)

Ich bleib bei 26"

Das Argument dass man leichter über Hindernisse damit rollt finde ich persönlich albern. Dafür wirds schwerer, weniger wendig, weniger steif, weniger gut zu beschleunigen, weniger...*ist mehr*...


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. August 2012)

*Und mehr*: mehr Auswahl bei den Parts.


----------



## Midgetman (28. August 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Meine das Helius TB. Bin mir beim neuen Bike noch nicht sicher, welchen LFR Standard ich nehmen soll.
> 26/27,5 oder 29?



Ich würde das abhängig von Deiner und der Größe Deines Bikes machen. Ich werde mir jedenfalls kein Bike unter 29" mehr kaufen.

edit: Weniger steif - ja auf dem Papier vielleicht. Mein Argon 29 ist so bretthart, das hatte ich bisher bei keinem 26" Bike (und die guten alten Cdale CAAD4 waren ja nicht unbedingt Lämmerschwänzchen).


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. August 2012)

Es wird, wie so alles im Leben eine Geschmacksfrage sein.
Dass 29er LRS schon rein technisch nicht steifer sein können als 26er ist glaube ich, einfach Fakt. Und dass größere Massen schlechter beschleunigen ebenso. Gewicht ist auch in jedem Fall höher. 
Meiner Meinung nach kommt es auf den Einsatzzweck an. Bei CC/XC lass ich es mir noch gefallen. Bei AM würde ich schon anfangen zu überlegen. Enduro/Freeride/DH ist IMHO eine 26er Domäne.

Aber jeder wie er mag...

P.S. Ich bin 189cm groß und fahre "L"-Rahmen


----------



## Midgetman (28. August 2012)

Du bist 189cm klein.  

Spaß beiseite: Du hast völlig recht: jeder wie er's mag. Trotzdem sollten Argumente hinterfragt werden dürfen.

Das mit den größeren Massen ist aber auch so eine Sache: meine 29er Reifen wiegen 520 und 560g - nicht so viel mehr als die 26" XC Versionen. Das mit der größeren Trägheit stimmt zwar, aber nur in sehr begrenztem Umfang. Was die Steifigkeit der Laufräder angeht hast Du ebenfalls Recht, allerdings denke ich dass der Aufbau hier entscheidender als die Unterschiede im Material ist; Stichwort Speichenspannung. Die Laufräder sind aber in jedem Fall, neben der Geometrie, der Knackpunkt, da es hier darum geht das bei der benötigten Stabilität niedrigstmögliche Gewicht herauszukitzeln.
Fest steht, für mich, dass mein 29er besser klettert als die diversen 26" Bikes davor, weil man einfach nicht so sehr über Wurzeln und Steine stolpert. Dass das Handling für kleine Fahrer aber Käse ist, das leuchtet mir natürlich ein. S und M Rahmen mit 29", das macht irgendwie keinen Sinn. Bei L könnte man drüber streiten, aber 650b ist denke ich auf jeden Fall eine Alternative, auch wenn die Auswahl an Komponenten, in D, noch recht begrenzt ist (d.h. man sollte evntl. einen Reservemantel und je nach Einsatzzweck auch Felgen und Speichen immer zu Hause haben, bzw. in den Urlaub mitnehmen)


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2012)

Für mich persönlich macht die wendigkeit, das handliche das technische gespiele ein grossteil meiner mtb leidenschaft aus. Deshalb schliesse ich für mich 29' aus....650b ganz vielleicht mal, aber im moment klar 26'

Es ist doch auch schön aktiver zu fahren, an felsstufen etwas mehr arbeiten zu müssen, sich die linienwahl genauer anzuschauen als augen zu und drüber laufen lassen....letzteres ist nur gut, wenn der downhill unendlich lang ist


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2012)

sind eigentlich die ganzen 29" Kenner schon die neuen 29" Trailbikes gefahren?
oder stützt sich eure Meinung auf die 29" CC-Fräsen oder gar nur aufs Bauchgefühl ohne erFAHRung?


----------



## UiUiUiUi (28. August 2012)

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirt-magazine-26v29-bonus-feature.html


ich fand das sehr erhellend, wenig vorurteile und einfach nur zahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. August 2012)

aha
das kannst du also 1:1 auf dich anwenden?
ich bin da aufgeschlossener...ich wills erFAHRen, bevor ich mir ein Urteil bilde...


----------



## UiUiUiUi (28. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> aha
> das kannst du also 1:1 auf dich anwenden?
> ich bin da aufgeschlossener...ich wills erFAHRen, bevor ich mir ein Urteil bilde...



ich wende nichts auf mich 1:1 an... aber der Artikel genügt mir um mir sicher zu sein, dass ich ein 29er auf jeden fall testen werde bevor ich mein nächstes Trailbike kaufe.
sehr viel weniger wegen der absoluten Zeiten als wegen der weiteren Aussagen in dem Video und in dem leider nur im print vorhandenen Artikel.


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2012)

ok
ich hatte Dich vor lauter Messer zwischen den Zähnen falsch verstanden ;-)

ich werd ganz hibbelig vor lauter Optionen bei den neuen 29" 140er Trailbikes
Donnerstag wird so ein Kind-im-Spielwarenladen-Tag für mich auf der Eurobike


----------



## NoStyle (28. August 2012)

Wie sehen die neuen Nicolais aus?

Genau so...


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2012)

Komisch, das argon hat noch die gussets am Steuerrohr


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. August 2012)

Vor allem ziemlich merkwürdige ULH. Mal schauen, bis wann ich mich an die und die neuen Gussets gewöhnt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnapsi (29. August 2012)

die gussets finde ich mal total hässlich, steuerrohr. Da sind die vom AM deutlich schöner.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. August 2012)

UiUiUiUi schrieb:


> http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirt-magazine-26v29-bonus-feature.html
> 
> 
> ich fand das sehr erhellend, wenig vorurteile und einfach nur zahlen




Hab´s mir jetzt auch mal angesehen....
Es ist kein 26 <-> 29 Thread hier und soll es auch nicht werden, aber zwei kurze Anmerkungen:

1. Die höhere Geschwindigkeit und das schnellere Feedback im Grenzbereich mag für Leistungssportler und Profis oder "Fanatics" oder Marathon-Jungs / Alpencrosser interessant sein.
2. Rein optisch finde ich die Bikes wie "Monstertrucks" und werde sehr wahrscheinlich bei 26 bleiben.


----------



## MikeLima (3. September 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Stahlfedergabeln (oder Titanfeder) im Helius AM? Habe seit einiger Zeit einen CCDB Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder und der ist eine Offenbarung. Da würde ich meine Talas auch gerne austauschen. Momentan denke ich an eine Lyrik 160mm oder eine Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo Titanium 170mm (gibt es die auch in schwarz?)  oder 55 Micro Ti mit 160 mm.
Kann jemand von Euch mir seine Erfahrungen dazu mitteilen? oder gibt es ganz andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## raschaa (3. September 2012)

du könntest auch deine talas auf van umbauen (lassen)....


----------



## lassereinböng (4. September 2012)

MikeLima schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Stahlfedergabeln (oder Titanfeder) im Helius AM? Habe seit einiger Zeit einen CCDB Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder und der ist eine Offenbarung. Da würde ich meine Talas auch gerne austauschen. Momentan denke ich an eine Lyrik 160mm oder eine Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo Titanium 170mm (gibt es die auch in schwarz?)  oder 55 Micro Ti mit 160 mm.
> Kann jemand von Euch mir seine Erfahrungen dazu mitteilen? oder gibt es ganz andere Empfehlungen?



ich fahr eine mz 55 rc3 ti im am.
was möchtest du wissen?


----------



## der-gute (4. September 2012)

neues Helius AC 29"
Fahrer 96 Kilo nackisch
Gabel: RS Revelation DualAir RCT3 29" 2012 (noch mit QR20)

welches Federbein?
der VipR soll ja nervig klappern,
was soll man sonst verbauen?
Vivid Air 2013?
CCDB Air?


----------



## dr.juggles (4. September 2012)

monarch plus high volume
das teil soll ja auch für längere strecken sein oder?
da würde der ccdb air und der vivid air schonmal rausfallen, die sehe ich eher abfahrtsorientiert.


----------



## hömma (4. September 2012)

Ich hab mit dem CCDB Air auf 1000+ hm und langen Strecken absolut keine Probleme. Trotz Umstieg vom straffen 130mm Tourenfully auf's Helius AM vermisse ich weder Lockout noch Plattform. Mit dem richtigen Setup ist der Hinterbau komplett wippfrei, ohne Performance einzubüßen. 

Ein Gegenargument wäre für mich nur das Gewicht und evtl. der Preis. Wer allerdings gern im Wiegetritt irgendwo hochpfeffert, wird vielleicht nicht um Lockout oder ProPedal-Gedöns nicht herumkommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2012)

Ja, aber zu der Gabel wäre er dann doch etwas übertrieben. Da müßte man ihn ja absichtlich richtig in seiner Funktion beschneiden damit die Gabel einigermaßen mitkommt und man ein gutes Gesamthandling hinbekommt.

G.


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2012)

das heisst dann, weil es keine grandioseb Gabeln in 29" gibt, muss ich ne Federbein-Krücke nehmen?

der VipR soll ziemlich scheppern, was unabhängig von der Performance sehr nervig sein soll.
Vivid Air und CCDB Air finder ihr übertrieben,
wobei ein Vivid Air 2013 in meiner engeren Wahl wäre.
Das Mehrgewicht von ca. 300g find ich dort nicht so wild.

What else?

Monarch Plus?
RP23?
Roco Air?

ich will mit dem AC 29" eigenlich alles fahren und schaun,
was möglich is. wobei ich ja noch ein Fanes hab.
das AC soll drunter reingereiht werden,
hauptsächlich weil ich das Fanes hier in den Heimatgefilden als Überdimensioniert ansehe.

also als Trailbike, auch technisch, auch Anlieger und schnelle Kurven...

was soll ich dafür am besten nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (5. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> das heisst dann, weil es keine grandioseb Gabeln in 29" gibt, muss ich ne Federbein-Krücke nehmen?
> 
> der VipR soll ziemlich scheppern, was unabhängig von der Performance sehr nervig sein soll.
> Vivid Air und CCDB Air finder ihr übertrieben,
> ...



Moin,

Ich muss mich meinen Vorrednern ein bißchen anschliessen. Sowohl der Vivid Air als auch der CCDB Air sind traumhafte Dämpfer. Ich selber fahre den CCDB im Helius AM. 800-1000hm und 40 Kilometer Touren kein Problem. Aber man muss fairer Weise dazu sagen in Kombi mit ner Fox 36 Float. Die Kombi ist ein Traum. Mit einer RS Revelation bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich würde mich da Jörg anschließen und behaupten, dass man da das Potential des Dämpfers künstlich beschneiden muss um ein stimmiges Gesamtfahrwerk zu bekommen. Zu dem Monarch Plus habe ich ein gespaltenes Verhältnis. Ich war mit der Performance der Zugstufe nicht zufrieden und habe ihn gegen den CCDB Air getauscht. Der neue Jahrgang soll aber deutlich verbessert worden sein. Demnach wäre er sicherlich eine Überlegung wert. 

Gruss


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2012)

so richtig versteh ich euch nicht...
warum den Hinterbau beschneiden,
nur weil die Gabel "vielleicht" schlechter arbeitet?
dann hab ich doch ein noch schlechteres Fahrwerk.
Auch wenn man das Potential des Hinterbaus nicht ausreizen kann,
funktioniert er doch besser mit Vivid oder CCDB.

zum Testen is mir das halt viel zu teuer,
nacher bin ich schon zu sehr Vivid Air verdorben vom Fanes...
einen 216er Vivid Air hab ich schon im Fanes,
dazu hab ich noch nen CCDB coil als Ersatz.

Da der neue Vivid Air 2013 nochmal besser sein soll
und ich nicht weiss, ob der ausm Fanes passt,
reizt der mich schon.
Ebenso der CCDB Air, der lässt sich ja an jedes Rad anpassen.

braucht man nen Lockout?

und was is mit Monarch Plus vs. Float RP23?


----------



## Martin1508 (5. September 2012)

Mit nem gut eingestellten CCDB Air (Low Speed Zugstufe) brauchst du kein Lock Out.


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2012)

na dann nehm ich doch den?!

weiss einer, was der bei N Aufpreis kostet?


----------



## hömma (5. September 2012)

Nicolai bietet den bisher nicht an. Straßenpreis liegt bei knapp 500,-.


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2012)

und ein RP23?

vorallem nen passenden,
da gibts ja 10 verschiedene...

welcher passt in AC 29" 2013


----------



## Martin1508 (5. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> na dann nehm ich doch den?!
> 
> weiss einer, was der bei N Aufpreis kostet?


 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31357_Double-Barrel-Air-Daempfer-Modell-2012-.html

Nimm Ihn gleich mit Huber Buchsen. Funzt super!

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2012)

gibts die jetzt für den CCDB?

für meinen Coil gabs vor einigen Monaten noch keine...


----------



## hömma (5. September 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31357_Double-Barrel-Air-Daempfer-Modell-2012-.html
> 
> Nimm Ihn gleich mit Huber Buchsen. Funzt super!
> 
> ...



OH, teurer geworden. BC hatte ihn vor kurzem noch für 489,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (5. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> gibts die jetzt für den CCDB?
> 
> für meinen Coil gabs vor einigen Monaten noch keine...



Jau, gibt es. Beim aktuellen Umlenkhebel 3teilig, Dämpferaufnahme 2teilig. Stephan Huber bietet auch an eine Fase abzudrehen. Ist aber nicht nötig. Passt super mit Piggy nach hinten montiert.

Gruss


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2012)

Welches Tune hast Du?
Gib mal Dein Setup durch, bitte.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. September 2012)

Den CCDB Air gibt es nicht in unterschiedlichen Tunes. Du kannst ihn evtl. noch shimmen, mehr nicht. Durch die High und Low Speed Zug und Druckstufe passt du ihn an.

Gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. September 2012)

Was kann ich für meinen Rahmen noch verlangen?

AM Helius 2010
Bronze Elox
1 1/8 Zoll
Reset Steuersatz
Fox DHX Coil 5.0

Gibt mal eine Richtung vor!


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. September 2012)

Hälfte des Kaufpreises.


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2012)

.... ????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (7. September 2012)

Kaum ist die EuroBike werden hier alle nervös  ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. September 2012)

Ist leider so...


----------



## Midgetman (7. September 2012)

Ich wiederhole mein Bedauern, dass Marco so ein Wurzelzwerg ist


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. September 2012)

Wieso Zwerg?


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2012)

...wundere mich .. erst war das nonius das non plus  ultra , dann bekams deine freundin - nu hastes wieder und bist ganz happy .  das neue war  der über flieger - nu musses wieder geh´n .. why ????


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. September 2012)

Ist halt noch nicht die 100 Prozent Maschine. Jammern auf extrem hohem Niveau.
Glaube nicht, das ich mein Helius schnell los werde...


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2012)

..ich glaub 100 % is auch echt schwierig .. alles hat auch negative seiten ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. September 2012)

Das stimmt. Eigentlich brauche ich nix... 

Das Nonius ist wieder mein Rad.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. September 2012)

Vielleicht jetzt nen AC?


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. September 2012)

Nicht ganz. AC und AM sind ja fast gleich...

Würde gerne das Argon AM fahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. September 2012)

was für einen Umwerfer fährt man am Helius mit 22/24-36/38 Kurbel und dm neuen Gegnhalter hinterm Tretlager (Down Pull)

kann man Top Swing fahren?

gehen die aktuellen 2 fach Umwerfer auch mit 3fach Kurbeln und Bash?

ich such nach nem XT Umwerfer...


----------



## kroiterfee (8. September 2012)

warum wurde das ion g-boxx 2 nur so kurz gebaut?


----------



## slayerrider (9. September 2012)

Ich habe ein Helius AM. Am Hauptdrehpunkt am Treglager gibt es auf der Antriebseite ganz ordenlich Spiel (Das Lager ist schon ziemlich fest angezogen, daran kann es nicht liegen). Kann es sein, dass mein Gleitlager hinüber ist? Wenn ja, kann ich das selbst reparieren oder wie läuft das?


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2012)

Gibt es einen weißen Steuersatz für die neuen Steuerrohre Zerostack?
Reset ha leider keine...


----------



## nicolai.fan (9. September 2012)

Acros


----------



## der-gute (9. September 2012)

du bist dir im Klaren, das man bei ZS44/56 so gut wie nix vom Steuersatz sieht


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2012)

Dachte es schaut so aus:
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=reset...0&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:98&tx=85&ty=86


----------



## PiR4Te (9. September 2012)

@Slayerrider: Ja es kann sein, dass deine Gleitlager spiel haben (haben meine auch wieder), wechseln geht ganz einfach wenn man die achse raus hat. Zum enfernen braucht man den FÃ¼hrungsdorn fÃ¼r 15â¬, die lager kann man ganz leicht im Schraubstock rausdrÃ¼cken


----------



## hömma (9. September 2012)

Nein, das müsste ein normaler tapered Steuersatz sein mit sowohl oben als auch unten aufbauenden Schalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2012)

Kann man beides fahren ?  Auf dem Argon AM von der Eurobike, war der verbaut.

Bin noch der Oldschool  1 1/8 Typ....


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2012)

@pirate/slayyerider

Nach welcher zeitperiode/saisons hatten eure lager bei welcher hauptnutzung des bik's spiel?


----------



## der-gute (9. September 2012)

der oben gepostete Steuersatz ist ein EC34/EC49 Steuersatz!

EC bedeutet external cup
ZS bedeutet zero stack, also null Aufbauhöhe.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2012)

Cool ! Danke für die Antwort. 

D.h. mit den aktuellen Steuerrohren kann ich beide fahren. Der EC macht nur einen flacheren Lenkwinkel ?

Hat das neue Argon AM eigentlich 142x12 ?


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2012)

@der gute

Hat ein ZS tatsächtlich 0!mm aufbauhöhe??


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2012)

@marco

EC steuersätze sind leider sehr begrenzt bei diesen ZS steuerrrohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. September 2012)

im aktuell von Nicolai verbauten 1.5 Steuerrohr kann man unten nur ZS49 Steuersätze fahren, die nicht wirklich ZS sind...ohne ein bisschen Aufbauhöhe is die Gabelbrücke zu nah am Unterrohr.
der Vortei eines ZS44/56 Steuerrohrs liegt im viel grösseren unteren Lager und dessen interne Position.

das Argon AM war bisher ohne 142x12 geplant, ich hab aber auf der EB laaaange auf Marcel eingeredet ;-)

ein ZS Steuersatz hat einige mm Aufbauhöhe, is also nicht wirklich zero stack.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2012)

Cool. Danke für die Infos. Ist schon nicht leicht mit den neuen Standards.
Dann kann ich also den o.g. Reset mit einer tapered Revelation fahren!
Oder hast du auch über die 160 Gabel diskutiert?


----------



## der-gute (10. September 2012)

ja, mit dem Konan B1 kann man tapered in einem onepointfive Steuerrohr (49 mm) fahren.

das Argon AM bekommt aber ZS44/56


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2012)

Alles klar. Den ZS von Reset also.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2012)

Welches ist der beste Steuersatz für die neue Steuerrohre ZS?


----------



## der-gute (10. September 2012)

ich fahr im Fanes Hope,
Reset war noch nie schlecht,
der guru findet Acros gut glaub ich.

Such Dir einfach nen passenden...
so viele in dem Maß gibts no net


----------



## anjalein (10. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> so viele in dem Maß gibts no net



Wieso? ZS44/56 ist doch mittlerweile Standard bei bei vielen Rahmen- und Komponentenherstellern! Passende Steuersätze gibt es von Acros, CaneCreek, Chris King, Hope, Reset usw....


----------



## nmk (11. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welches ist der beste Steuersatz für die neue Steuerrohre ZS?



Reset Racing Flatstack A4


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. September 2012)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zum A3 ?
Z56/30 = 3
Z56/40 = 4 

Was bedeutet das ?


----------



## kroiterfee (11. September 2012)

bei einer körpergröße von 165 benötigt man bei einem helius ac welche größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. September 2012)

xxxxs


----------



## slayerrider (11. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @pirate/slayyerider
> 
> Nach welcher zeitperiode/saisons hatten eure lager bei welcher hauptnutzung des bik's spiel?



13 Monate. Bin viel gefahren, bei allen Bedingungen und habe es auch nicht geschont. Desweitern wiege ich 90kg.




PiR4Te schrieb:


> @Slayerrider: Ja es kann sein, dass deine Gleitlager spiel haben (haben meine auch wieder), wechseln geht ganz einfach wenn man die achse raus hat. Zum enfernen braucht man den FÃ¼hrungsdorn fÃ¼r 15â¬, die lager kann man ganz leicht im Schraubstock rausdrÃ¼cken



Danke fÃ¼r die Info. Lager und Tool bekomme ich bei Nicolai?


----------



## kroiterfee (11. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> xxxxs



 danke für diesen hilfreichen und somit überaus qualifizierten post.

weitere meinungen?


----------



## slayerrider (11. September 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> 13 Monate. Bin viel gefahren, bei allen Bedingungen und habe es auch nicht geschont. Desweitern wiege ich 90kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie es geht steht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8076712&postcount=45




kroiterfee schrieb:


> danke für diesen hilfreichen und somit überaus qualifizierten post.
> 
> weitere meinungen?



wahrscheinlich ein s, war aber nur so eine spontane Idee.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. September 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bei einer körpergröße von 165 benötigt man bei einem helius ac welche größe?



Hatte im Urlaub eine Fahrerin getroffen und für Sie war S zu groß !
Auf alle Fälle testen!


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zum A3 ?
> Z56/30 = 3
> Z56/40 = 4
> 
> Was bedeutet das ?



die erste Zahl ist der Steuerrohrdurchmesser,
die Zweite der Schaftdurchmesser.

A3 für 1 1/8
A4 für tapered


----------



## Kontragonist (12. September 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bei einer körpergröße von 165 benötigt man bei einem helius ac welche größe?



Ich bin 179 groß und würde/werde jedes neue Nicolai in S kaufen (mit Ausnahme des Ion 14 vielleicht, aber das kommt für mich eh nicht in Frage). Dringend Probesitzen und auf Maßrahmen gefasst machen


----------



## nmk (12. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich bin 179 groß und würde/werde jedes neue Nicolai in S kaufen.



Das neue AC 26" hat in S eine Sitzrohrlänge von 390mm. Was für eine Sattelstütze willst Du fahren?

Ich habe auch ein S Rahmen (Nerve XC) mit 420mm Sitzrohrlänge. Bei 175cm, 81cm SH und 170mm Kurbel reicht die Reverb 420, viel Platz nach ober ist aber nicht mehr.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hatte im Urlaub eine Fahrerin getroffen und für Sie war S zu groß !
> Auf alle Fälle testen!




hui... ist das oberrohr so lang? 

ich suche eines für meine frau. dann müssen wir wohl mal nach lübbrechtsen zum probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (12. September 2012)

Bei 1,65 könnte man mit einem S Rahmen noch durchaus glücklich werden, hängt aber auch etwas von der Beinlänge usw. ab. Ich bin nur 7cm größer und stand beim Helius AM vor der Wahl zwischen S und M. Mit 1,65 Sollte Größe S von daher mit einem kurzen Vorbau noch gehen, außer sie besteht nur aus Beinen.


----------



## chrisle (12. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich bin 179 groÃ und wÃ¼rde/werde jedes neue Nicolai in S kaufen (mit Ausnahme des Ion 14 vielleicht, aber das kommt fÃ¼r mich eh nicht in Frage). Dringend Probesitzen und auf MaÃrahmen gefasst machen â¦


 
Das mÃ¶chte ich mir gerne mal auf einer alpen-typischen Rampe bei HÃ¶henmeter 1499 anschauen 
Bergab bin ich ja dabei, da gibt es vermutlich kein "zu klein" [von verminderter Laufruhe mal abgesehen].


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. September 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hui... ist das oberrohr so lang?
> 
> ich suche eines für meine frau. dann müssen wir wohl mal nach lübbrechtsen zum probefahren.



Ist halt grenzwertig. XS gibt es ja nicht und Ihr 301 war XS!


----------



## Schnapsi (12. September 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Bei 1,65 könnte man mit einem S Rahmen noch durchaus glücklich werden, hängt aber auch etwas von der Beinlänge usw. ab. Ich bin nur 7cm größer und stand beim Helius AM vor der Wahl zwischen S und M. Mit 1,65 Sollte Größe S von daher mit einem kurzen Vorbau noch gehen, außer sie besteht nur aus Beinen.


Kommt ganz auf die Vorlieben an. Finde auch, dass die Helius allgemein etwas lang geraten sind. Ist man Fan von superkurzen vorbauten, geht das schon. Hat man gerne so 45mm oder gar mehr, müsste man nen XS haben wenn man eher auf verspielte Bikes steht. Daher: Auf alle Fälle probefahren.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. September 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Bei 1,65 könnte man mit einem S Rahmen noch durchaus glücklich werden, hängt aber auch etwas von der Beinlänge usw. ab. Ich bin nur 7cm größer und stand beim Helius AM vor der Wahl zwischen S und M. Mit 1,65 Sollte Größe S von daher mit einem kurzen Vorbau noch gehen, außer sie besteht nur aus Beinen.



danke!

das klingt gut.


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. September 2012)

Eine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel im ZS Steuerrohr schaut kom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (13. September 2012)

@Kroiterfee
mein Mädel ist genau so klein wie Deine 

und sie hat ein AM in S ud sie kommt damit prima zurecht.
Es ist ein 35er Vorbau montiert und die vordere Dämpferaufnahme ist eine    -11 so kommt das Tretlager etwas tiefer.

(Steht ab Saisonende zum Verkauf)







@


----------



## Kontragonist (13. September 2012)

nmk schrieb:


> Das neue AC 26" hat in S eine Sitzrohrlänge von 390mm. Was für eine Sattelstütze willst Du fahren?



Von wollen kann überhaupt keine Rede sein: ich fahre erfolgreich eine 420 mm Stylo. Am AFR sogar bloß ne 400er, mit der ich gut klar komme. Beide Sitzrohre 390 mm. Ist sicher auch abhängig davon, wie man auf dem Pedal steht. Wenn man gerne mit spitzen Zehen tritt, ist es wahrscheinlich zu kurz 



chrisle schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mir gerne mal auf einer alpen-typischen Rampe bei Höhenmeter 1499 anschauen
> Bergab bin ich ja dabei, da gibt es vermutlich kein "zu klein" [von verminderter Laufruhe mal abgesehen].



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich je eine Alpenüberquerung fahre, aber um Kron- und Heidelberg bin ich bisher noch überall rauf gekommen, wo ich hin wollte


----------



## Midgetman (13. September 2012)

Boondog schrieb:


>



Geiles Gefährt, viel zu schade zum Verkaufen


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. September 2012)

Hallo,

wie schaut eine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel im ZS Steuerrohr am Übergang aus? 
Blöde, oder?


----------



## der-gute (13. September 2012)

unten meinste...
warum sollte man das so extrem bemerken?

nur weil die Krone nicht ausgebeult is?

denke nicht, das man das so sehr sieht...
die ganzen AngleSet Fahrer fahren doch auch 1 1/8 im AM


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. September 2012)

Meine den Übergang von Gabelkrone zum Steuerrohr. 
Hat mal jemand ein Bild von der Kombi?


----------



## hömma (13. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Meine den Übergang von Gabelkrone zum Steuerrohr.
> Hat mal jemand ein Bild von der Kombi?



Hab ein Foto in meinem Album gefunden, allerdings nicht mit Angleset, sondern Reset Zerostack:


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. September 2012)

Danke. Ist das eine 1 1/8?
Hat noch jemand ein Bild mit Tapered Gabel?


----------



## hömma (13. September 2012)

Ja, das ist eine 1 1/8 Gabel im 1.5 Steuerrohr.


----------



## carbarazzi (14. September 2012)

Hallo, kann mir jemand mal auf die Sprünge helfen, warum im Vergleich zu allen anderen Grössen bei den XL-Rahmen der Argons ein unterschiedlicher Sattelstützendurchmesser verwendet wird ?

Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter (size s-l)	31,6 mm									
Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter (size xl)	30,9 mm

Und warum dann beim grössten Rahmen der GERINGERE Durchmesser?

Verstehe ich nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (14. September 2012)

Das Sattelrohr ist länger und hat so mehr Stabilität !


----------



## OldSchool (14. September 2012)

carbarazzi schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand mal auf die Sprünge helfen, warum im Vergleich zu allen anderen Grössen bei den XL-Rahmen der Argons ein unterschiedlicher Sattelstützendurchmesser verwendet wird ?
> 
> Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter (size s-l)	31,6 mm
> Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter (size xl)	30,9 mm
> ...


,

Das Sitzrohr hat damit eine dickere Wandstärke und ist stabiler.


----------



## carbarazzi (14. September 2012)

alles klar, vielen Dank. Habe meinen Denkfehler erkannt 

Dann kann ich ja mal Zubehörteile bestellen....


----------



## andi.f.1809 (15. September 2012)

Wieso gibt es bei den 2013 AC Helius Modellen einen maximalen Standrohrdurchmeser der Gabeln?


----------



## der-gute (15. September 2012)

damit es die Front nicht verreisst!

eine Totem zum Beispiel is so steif, das der Rahmen immense Kräfte ab bekommt.
z. B. eine F32 oder Revelation flext mehr, daher muss der Rahmen weniger einstecken.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (15. September 2012)

ich wollte dort eigentlich eine german answer double xcite einbauen, dann kann ich das jetzt wohl vergessen...
schade eigentlich


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. September 2012)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> ich wollte dort eigentlich eine german answer double xcite einbauen, dann kann ich das jetzt wohl vergessen...
> schade eigentlich




Ne Doppelbrücke im AC..??..neee, is klar...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (15. September 2012)

diese hätte dann ja nur 150mm Federweg und ich glaub nicht, dass die so ausgelegt ist wie "echte" Doppelbrückengabeln. Diese wiegt ja mit Lenker Vorbau "nur" 2,4kg
Mir gefällt diese optisch ganz gut, und ich werde diese eh nicht ganz ausreizen.
Aber ich wollte halt noch auf Nummer sicher gehen, da man in die normalen Xcite keine 203mm Bremsscheibe verbauen darf. Wobei diese ja jetzt auch nicht mehr eingebaut werden dürfen -> 36mm Standrohre


----------



## der-gute (15. September 2012)

ich lehn mich mal aus dem Fenster:

die German Answer wird nicht so sehr steif sein
daher eher kein Problem.

wobei das doch eigentlich nur N beantworten kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmk (15. September 2012)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es bei den 2013 AC Helius Modellen einen maximalen Standrohrdurchmeser der Gabeln?



Wo steht das?

Edit: habs gesehen. Hier: http://www.nicolai.net/151-0-Tech+Sheets.html


----------



## andi.f.1809 (15. September 2012)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=45&output=html

das dritte bei Schnittstellen Maße
Da steht auch das neue Rahmengewicht, ist auch etwas mehr geworden wie noch bei den 2012 Modellen, wobei sie im IBC Video gesagt haben, das sie das Gewicht reduzieren konnten, zuminderst im Tretlagerblock

Und um diese Gabel geht es, aber nur in 650b und nicht in 29 zoll
http://www.mi-tech.de/img/mountainbikes/epsylon/epsilonrohloff.jpg


----------



## kroiterfee (15. September 2012)

wirft für mich jetzt das beste bild auf den rahmen. :-(


----------



## nmk (15. September 2012)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> Da steht auch das neue Rahmengewicht, ist auch etwas mehr geworden wie noch bei den 2012 Modellen, wobei sie im IBC Video gesagt haben, das sie das Gewicht reduzieren konnten, zuminderst im Tretlagerblock



Ist auch etwas seltsam: mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass der 650b Rahmen mit Dämpfer (und natürlich dessen Befestigung) 3,28kg wiegt. Jetzt ist der ohne Dämpfer 3,18kg. Wiegt die Achse hinten 300g (vorausgesetzt der Monarch Plus wiegt 400g)??


----------



## trailterror (15. September 2012)

sind diese begrenzten standrohrdurchmesser eigentlich den Zero Stack Steuerrohren  wegen


----------



## andi.f.1809 (15. September 2012)

aber das hat das neue Ion 16 doch auch und da lassen sich 36 mm verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> sind diese begrenzten standrohrdurchmesser eigentlich den Zero Stack Steuerrohren  wegen



sicher nicht
eher wegen des leichteren Vorderteils und der anderen Gussets

das kann man beim Design des Rahmens so berechnen


----------



## trailterror (15. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> sicher nicht
> eher wegen des leichteren Vorderteils und der anderen Gussets
> 
> das kann man beim Design des Rahmens so berechnen



aber stehen die neuen gussets nicht in indirekten verbindung zu den neuen steuerrohren?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (15. September 2012)

aber woher kommt das erhöhte Gewicht, wenn mehr Einschränkungen zu den Vorgängermodellen gemacht wurden.


----------



## Kontragonist (15. September 2012)

Achse und DÃ¤mpferbefestigung sind jetzt im Gewicht enthalten â¦


----------



## nmk (15. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Achse und DÃ¤mpferbefestigung sind jetzt im Gewicht enthalten â¦



Rahmen + DÃ¤mpferbefestigung + DÃ¤mpfer = 3,28kg laut E-Mail
Rahmen + DÃ¤mpferbefestigung + Achse = 3,18kg laut Tech Sheet

Die Achse wiegt doch niemals so viel wie der Monarch Plus (- 100g), oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2012)

Ein Nicolai kauft man nicht wg. dem Gewicht...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai kauft man nicht wg. dem Gewicht...



Doch, weils kein Leichtbaufragment ist

G.


----------



## trailterror (15. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> aber stehen die neuen gussets nicht in indirekten verbindung zu den neuen steuerrohren?



Ion 18/20 haben doch auch das ZS steuerrohr?
Wie sind die denn zusätzlich verstärkt?

Und in die AC's kann man keine 36er fox und nicht mal ne lyric reinhauen??
Ins ion 16 keine totem...

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann gabs beim Helius AM bezüglich standrohrdurchmessern keine beschränkung??

Hui, die 2013er sind gewagt, wie ich finde....
Die meisten mögen diese beschränkungen wohl eher weniger...


----------



## finflo (16. September 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welche ISCG Aufnahme ich an meinen zukünftigen AM Rahmen bestellen soll? Ich habe mich mit der ganzen Thematik bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht im Detail auseinander gesetzt. Welche der beiden Standards ist zukunftsträchtiger bzw. findet vermehrt Verwendung? 

Gruß 

Florian


----------



## trailterror (16. September 2012)

willst du HS fahren; Ja, Nein oder vielleicht irgendwann mal?

ich denk, dass dies die erste frage ist, welche du dir beantworten musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (16. September 2012)

Trailterror hat Recht:

Hammerschmidt ja/nein
Wenn Hammerschmidt, dann gleich HS-Aufnahme. Vom Lochkreis wie ne ISCG03 nur plan gefräst mit dem Tretlager. Das kann Problem mit einer KeFü machen.

Wenn nur KeFü geplant, dann ISCG 03/05. Wobei du bei einer 03 auch ne HS montieren kannst, dann musst du aber mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten.

Gruss


----------



## finflo (16. September 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

HS ziehe ich erstmal nicht in Betracht, da mir der Wirkungsgrad zu schlecht ist. Aber ich würde mir natürlich gern die Option offen halten. 

Dann würde ich mir jetzt ne ISCG03 bestellen, da dort die Option HS weiterhin bestehen bleibt. 

Nur aus reiner Neugierde: ISCG03 ist nicht mit dem Tretlager plan!?!? Deshalb gibts es dann Problem bei Montage einer Kettenführung an HS-Standard, da die Maße nicht 100% mit dem ISCG03 passen? Von wieviel mm spricht man da?


----------



## der-gute (16. September 2012)

ich habe auf Anraten meines Dealers die HS ISCG genommen...


----------



## Motivatus (16. September 2012)

Servus, 

Gibts den Nicolai Direct Mount auch für 2x10 mit 42 Zähnen?


----------



## Motivatus (16. September 2012)

Zu ISCG beim Nicolai Order Freund gibt es aber nur "ISCG 05" oder "ISCG 03 mit HS", das 03er gibts nicht ohne HS


----------



## hömma (16. September 2012)

Der ISCG 05 Adapter hat ebenfalls das 03 Lochbild.


----------



## Motivatus (16. September 2012)

Ui das gut. Die Umwerferfrage kann keiner beantworten?


----------



## trailterror (16. September 2012)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste (habs zumindest noch nicht gehört)  Ich glaub es gibt 36 und 39


----------



## nmk (16. September 2012)

Gibt es eine Alternative zum Flatstack A4 als Steuersatz für die neuen ACs? Ich hatte eigentlich vor, den Acros AiSXE-22 zu verbauen, der mit 80 Euro deutlich günstiger ist, aber dieser hat eine Einpresstiefe von 7.4mm unten. Nicolai schreibt aber mind. 11mm vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

Wieso beim Steuersatz sparen ? Reset ist einfach der beste. 
Es gibt von Hope noch einen.


----------



## trailterror (17. September 2012)

Wie weit geht eigentlich so ein tailorrahmen?

Kann man "nur" rohre länger/kürzer bestellen und winkel an eigene bedürfnisse an bestehenden rahmen anpassen

Oder

Kann man noch weitergehn und bspw sowas fordern (ich zitier mal flight 78):

"Nämlich: ein Ion18 Mit einem gut pedalierbaren 142er hinterbau, 73er tretlager, steilem sitzrohrwinkel wie beim Ion16 und mit fixen 180mm federweg. Oder ein ion16 mit verstellbaren 160-180mm oder fixen 170mm federweg und freigabe für 180mm gabeln mit 40mm standrohren. 
Für gelegentliche parkbesuche einfach noch einen zweiten, stabileren Lrs mit 2ply schlappen, genau dass wärs."

??


----------



## marco2 (17. September 2012)

Du kannst bei Tailormade Winkel und Rohrlängen ändern, sofern es Sinn macht, bzw. machbar ist. Ein schon bestehendes Modell dient als Grundlage. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass du bei einem Ion 18 Achs- und Tretlagerbreite sowie Federweg ändern kannst. Das hiesse, dass sie am Schluss ein ganz neues Rad für dich konstruieren müssten. Und das wäre brutal viel Konstruktionsaufwand. 
Obendrein wärest du dann auch der Testfahrer, da es sich ja nicht mehr um die erprobte Konstruktion handeln würde.


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2012)

der Hinterbau is nicht veränderbar.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. September 2012)

Ich plädiere für ein kostenfreies AM (2013) mit 615er Oberrohr und ca. 435mm REACH. Genau zwischen L und XL und orientiert am 2013er AC...


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

dann will ich eines mit 59,5er oberrohr und 415er reach...zwischen M und L...orientiert am 2012er AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. September 2012)

Verdacht bestätigt

Danke marco und der gute


----------



## oldman (18. September 2012)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Gibts den Nicolai Direct Mount auch für 2x10 mit 42 Zähnen?



soweit ich weiss, nicht. ich habe einen nicolai/sram dm umwerfer, der hebt 39 zähne max.


----------



## Motivatus (18. September 2012)

Also für 42 Zähne funktioniert dann nur einer mit Schelle am Sitzrohr? Oder kann ich mir einen S1 umfeilen?


----------



## oldman (18. September 2012)

hatte mit dem thema zu kämpfen... soweit ich den kram verstanden habe, steht und fällt die sache mit dem abstand mitte innenlager zu oberkante (präzise: montagepunkt schaltzug).
dieser abstand definiert den durchmesser des grossen kettenblattes (und natürlich dann auch in abhängigkeit dazu den durchmesser des kleinen ketenblattes).

der von nicolai gewählte montagepunkt an der schwinge (leicht nach hinten versetzt) beschränkt somit das ganze auf 39z. 

aber es gibt eine andere möglichkeit: du kannst einen entsprechenden sram s1 direct mount (low mount!!) für 3x9 bzw 3x10 nehmen, die dinger heben erheblich mehr.
den umwerfer kannst du, entsprechendes werkzeug vorausgesetzt, in knapp 15min passend machen, musst halt an der grundplatte feilen bzw schleifen, damit er passt und nicht am sitzrohr schleift.

wichtig: du kannst 2fach umwerfer nicht mit 3fach hebeln fahren umgekehrt geht auch nicht. also entweder den entsprechenden hebel nachkaufen oder, so wie ich, eine kinderschaltung, sprich gripshift verbauen.

ich habe das gemacht, weil ich auf jeden fall 3fach fahren wollte, der von nicolai gelieferte umwerfer aber ein 2fach modell ist/war.

schaut so aus - links meine version x7 3fach, rechts x9 nicolai 2fach


----------



## lassereinböng (19. September 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> der von nicolai gewählte montagepunkt an der schwinge (leicht nach hinten versetzt) beschränkt somit das ganze auf 39z.



ich muss dich mal korrigieren. es geht auch der s1 xo 2x10 umwerfer bis 42 zähne. kommt so von nicolai und passt.




> wichtig: du kannst 2fach umwerfer nicht mit 3fach hebeln fahren umgekehrt geht auch nicht. also entweder den entsprechenden hebel nachkaufen oder, so wie ich, eine kinderschaltung, sprich gripshift verbauen.



2 fach umwerfer mit 3 fach geht auch. das übersetzungsverhöltnis ist das gleiche.


----------



## oldman (19. September 2012)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> ich muss dich mal korrigieren. es geht auch der s1 xo 2x10 umwerfer bis 42 zähne. kommt so von nicolai und passt.
> 
> 2 fach umwerfer mit 3 fach geht auch. das übersetzungsverhöltnis ist das gleiche.



was den umwerfer angeht, werden von nicolai ja bislang 2 varianten angeboten (jeweils als xo oder x9): 36z und 39z (sind auch entsprechend auf der rückseite markiert).
an meinem helius ac hebt der gelieferte 39er umwerfer dann auch 39z, hat nach oben noch etwas platz, somit ist es durchaus möglich dass damit auch mehr geht. 

übersetzungsverhältnis der umwerfer hat mich graue haare gekostet. 3x10 hat ein anderes übersetzungsverhältnis als 3x9, logischerweise ist 2x10 auch nicht mit 3x9 kombinierbar. 
einen 2x10 umwerfer kann man jedoch mit einem 3x9 gripshift hebel ansteuern.

3x10 vs 2x10 geht, da sind die kettenblattabstände identisch.

was anderes in der sache: der seit juni montierte sram direct mount umwerfer ist jetzt schon, nach maximal 2000km, an den gelenken ordentlich ausgeleiert. das ist kacke. die gelenke des leitbleches sind schön lose, das teil klappert schon.


----------



## chrisle (19. September 2012)

Färht jemand von euch einen CCDB air im Helius und hat die Bushings von Huber drin?
Wenn ja, würden mich die nötigen Abmessungen interessieren


----------



## tmac111 (19. September 2012)

Die Maße für Helius AM sind:

Umlenkhebel: 49x8 (3 teilig)
Dämpferaufnahme vorne: 16x8 (2teilig)


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. September 2012)

Zur Not halt einfach mal in den Tech Sheet gucken


----------



## chrisle (19. September 2012)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Die Maße für Helius AM sind:
> 
> Umlenkhebel: 49x8 (3 teilig)
> Dämpferaufnahme vorne: 16x8 (2teilig)


 
Danke, der Huber möchte allerdings noch mehr Details:
Augenbohrung und "Einbaubreite auf der Seite des Ausgleichbehälters"
Weisst du das auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (19. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Danke, der Huber möchte allerdings noch mehr Details:
> Augenbohrung und "Einbaubreite auf der Seite des Ausgleichbehälters"
> Weisst du das auch?



Kommt drauf an, wie herum du den Dämpfer einbauen willst. Ich habe den AGB hinten, also 49mm.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Färht jemand von euch einen CCDB air im Helius und hat die Bushings von Huber drin?
> Wenn ja, würden mich die nötigen Abmessungen interessieren


 
Moin,

ich fahre den CCDB Air. Nimm nicht die normalen Tech Sheet Abmessungen, sondern prüfe nach. Du kannst mit den Hubber Buchsen super eine leichte Toleranz des Rahmens ausgleichen. Z.B. waren meine hinteren Buchsen passgenau aber vorne 16,7mm anstatt 16mm. Fahr den Piggy hinten/unten. Huber bietet eine Fase an. Extra für den CCDB Air. Dies ist nicht nötig. Die normalen Buchsen für den Dämpfer passen "Arsch auf Eimer"

Grüße


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. September 2012)

Kann mal Bitte jemand den Aussendurchmesser vom Reset 150 Unterteil Nachmessen. ( Dickste Stelle )


----------



## chrisle (20. September 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre den CCDB Air. Nimm nicht die normalen Tech Sheet Abmessungen, sondern prüfe nach. Du kannst mit den Hubber Buchsen super eine leichte Toleranz des Rahmens ausgleichen. Z.B. waren meine hinteren Buchsen passgenau aber vorne 16,7mm anstatt 16mm. Fahr den Piggy hinten/unten. Huber bietet eine Fase an. Extra für den CCDB Air. Dies ist nicht nötig. Die normalen Buchsen für den Dämpfer passen "Arsch auf Eimer"
> 
> Grüße



Danke für den Tipp. Leider habe ich den Rahmen ja noch nicht, ich möchte ungern erst auf den Rahmen warten und dann die Bushings bestellen. 
Habe gestern mit S. Huber direkt telefoniert - sehr hilfsbereit! Ich hoffe einfach mal das am Ende alles passt. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe an alle!


----------



## undetaker (21. September 2012)

Moin,

ich hab mal ne kurze Frage hehe,
Ich hab mir grade einen Helius AM Rahmen gekauft mit tapered Steuerrohr, kann mir mal einer sagen was da für Innendurchmesser drin sind, auf der Nicolai Seite habe ich für unten was von EC49/40 gefunden aber oben????
Ich wäre dankbar für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Legi


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. September 2012)

Auch mal ne blöde Frage. 
Sind die Steuerrohre bei Nicolai eigentlich was besonderes oder ist ein 1 1/8, ein Tapered und ein 1,5er bei Nicolai genau gleich zu allen anderen? Wundere mich nur, weil hier dauernd so was gefragt wird?????


----------



## hoschi2007 (21. September 2012)

> Kann mal Bitte jemand den Aussendurchmesser vom Reset 150 Unterteil Nachmessen. ( Dickste Stelle )



Unten wie oben ist er 61mm im Durchmesser.


----------



## hoschi2007 (21. September 2012)

Wo finde ich denn beim Helius AM Pinion die Rahmennummer?


----------



## hömma (21. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Auch mal ne blöde Frage.
> Sind die Steuerrohre bei Nicolai eigentlich was besonderes oder ist ein 1 1/8, ein Tapered und ein 1,5er bei Nicolai genau gleich zu allen anderen? Wundere mich nur, weil hier dauernd so was gefragt wird?????



Ich glaube, die Verwirrung ist hier erst eingetreten, seit Nicolai auf der Eurobike das Ion 16 und das neue AC mit zerostack Steuerrohr vorgestellt hat. die sind ja in dem Sinne schon besonders, da das Steuerrohr ja weiter sein muss, damit noch das Lager zwischen passt.

Bei meinem AM habe ich zumindest nix gemessen, sondern einfach den entsprechenden Steuersatz nach Zollmaß bestellt (also Reducer von 1.5 auf 11 1/8 in meinem Fall).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. September 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn beim Helius AM Pinion die Rahmennummer?



Die wird geschickterweise durch die Getriebebox verdeckt


----------



## macmaegges (22. September 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn beim Helius AM Pinion die Rahmennummer?









Dort wo die Schwinge auf den Rahmen trifft,  sieht man sogar ein bisschen.


----------



## trailterror (22. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Auch mal ne blöde Frage.
> Sind die Steuerrohre bei Nicolai eigentlich was besonderes oder ist ein 1 1/8, ein Tapered und ein 1,5er bei Nicolai genau gleich zu allen anderen? Wundere mich nur, weil hier dauernd so was gefragt wird?????



Gibt es überhaupt 2 verschiedene sorten von 1 1/8 oder 1.5?
Tapered gibts zumindest mal 3 standards, soweit ich weiss.
Weiter denke ich, dass N hier nichts N spezifisches baut


----------



## trailterror (22. September 2012)

undetaker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mal ne kurze Frage hehe,
> Ich hab mir grade einen Helius AM Rahmen gekauft mit tapered Steuerrohr, kann mir mal einer sagen was da für Innendurchmesser drin sind, auf der Nicolai Seite habe ich für unten was von EC49/40 gefunden aber oben????
> ...




Müsste EC 34/28,6 sein

Glückwunsch zu dem wundervollen rahmen


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. September 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der neuen Magura MT 4-8 Bremse ?
Suche eine neue Bremse für mein Argon AM:
Sram X0 Trail
Shimano Zee/Saint
Magura MT4
Hope Tech M4

Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden...


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2012)

Ich teste auch mit 96 kg die XTR Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt 2 verschiedene sorten von 1 1/8 oder 1.5?
> Tapered gibts zumindest mal 3 standards, soweit ich weiss.
> Weiter denke ich, dass N hier nichts N spezifisches baut



1.1/8" sind 1.1/8".  1.5 dito.


----------



## chrisle (24. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der neuen Magura MT 4-8 Bremse ?
> Suche eine neue Bremse für mein Argon AM:
> Sram X0 Trail
> Shimano Zee/Saint
> ...


 
Kann zur Magura nicht viel sagen, bin die nur einmal vorm Wurzelpuff gefahren. Sehr gut dosierbar, mir aber schon zu weich. 

Fahre an meinem Covert seit einigen Wochen die Tech M4 - sehr gut dosierbar, satte Verzögerung. Kommt definitiv an mein Helius!


----------



## finflo (24. September 2012)

Hallo,

Noch eine kurze Frage: Welcher Tune des RS Monarch Plus RC3 ist standardmäßig im Helius AM 2012 eingebaut, bei 170/ 160 mm Federweg. Laut Übersetzungsverhältnis Tune M????


Danke für die Antwort und beste Grüße

Florian


----------



## trailterror (24. September 2012)

M


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. September 2012)

Gibt es eigetlich eine Empfehlung für einen Bremssattel-Adapter für eine Avid Elixir CR Hinterrad-Bremse mit 180er Scheibe am Helius AM?


----------



## undetaker (24. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Müsste EC 34/28,6 sein
> 
> Glückwunsch zu dem wundervollen rahmen


...noch ist er leider nicht aufgebaut, aber ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Ritt, Works components und Lyrik RC2DH kommen noch die nächsten Tage.

Gruß Legi


----------



## zuspät (24. September 2012)

hallo zusammen, 
kann mir mal einer die tretlagerhöhe von nem ufo st und nem ion 18 oder 20 sagen?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2012)

undetaker schrieb:


> . und Lyrik RC2DH kommen noch die nächsten Tage.
> 
> Gruß Legi



Schwarz???

G.


----------



## undetaker (24. September 2012)

...ne, weiß, passend zum Hinterbau 

Gruß legi


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2012)

undetaker schrieb:


> ...ne, weiß, passend zum Hinterbau
> 
> Gruß legi



Dacht ich mir schon...schwarz ist ja alle

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. September 2012)

Siehe Post #4622


----------



## Martin1508 (24. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Gibt es eigetlich eine Empfehlung für einen Bremssattel-Adapter für eine Avid Elixir CR Hinterrad-Bremse mit 180er Scheibe am Helius AM?



Verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz. Was heißt Empfehlung? Entweder ein Adapter passt, oder nicht. Bei der Hope X2 gibt es auch nur einen Adapter wenn man die 183mm hinten bei IS Aufnahme fahren will. Geht das denn bei Sram aus keiner Artikelbeschreibung hervor?

Gruss


----------



## acid-driver (24. September 2012)

war avid das nicht mit den 185er scheiben? 
jeder adapter für IS auf PM bei 180mm passt. 

Ich fahr Magura. Funktioniert.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. September 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz. Was heißt Empfehlung? Entweder ein Adapter passt, oder nicht. Bei der Hope X2 gibt es auch nur einen Adapter wenn man die 183mm hinten bei IS Aufnahme fahren will. Geht das denn bei Sram aus keiner Artikelbeschreibung hervor?
> 
> Gruss




Naja, es gibt halt mehrere Anbieter, sowie es viele Steuersätze gibt, daher dachte ich es hat sich so eine Art Standard bei Nicolai manifestiert...


----------



## hömma (24. September 2012)

Naja, bei einem Steuersatz ist es auch nicht eine rein optische Frage wie beim Adapter. Die meisten werden vermutlich mit dem jeweiligen Adapter des Bremsen-Herstellers vorlieb nehmen. 

Die Hope-Adapter finde ich persönlich sehr schön gefräst. Aber die passen wie oben erwähnt nicht auf 180er Scheiben. Richtig hässlich sind die Shimano Adapter, vor allem der 203mm PM-Adapter. Ansonsten findet man bei CRC Adapter in allen Größen, Formen und Eloxalfarben.


----------



## Martin1508 (25. September 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt halt mehrere Anbieter, sowie es viele Steuersätze gibt, daher dachte ich es hat sich so eine Art Standard bei Nicolai manifestiert...


 

Schau mal hier

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...HR-200-180mm-Scheibe-PM-6-IS-2000--21323.html

Gruß


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. September 2012)

Alles Klärchen...Danke schön...


----------



## chrisle (25. September 2012)

Wie interpretiert man den Production Plan von Nicolai?
" x Rahmen von Typ y sind in KW z verfügbar " 
Gibt es irgendwo eine Beschreibung, wie lange die Produktion von der angegeben KW ausgehend dauert?


----------



## raschaa (25. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Wie interpretiert man den Production Plan von Nicolai?
> " x Rahmen von Typ y sind in KW z verfügbar "
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Beschreibung, wie lange die Produktion von der angegeben KW ausgehend dauert?



m.W. bis die produktion der nächsten anderen rahmen im plan beginnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (25. September 2012)

Also eine Woche? Das kann ja nicht sein 
Zumal das eloxieren doch von einem externen Betrieb gemacht wird, oder? Dauert ja auch.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (25. September 2012)

es steht doch die kw Woche der Auslieferung auch dran.
vier Wochen


----------



## chrisle (25. September 2012)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> es steht doch die kw Woche der Auslieferung auch dran.
> vier Wochen



Meine Güte bin ich blind 
Danke.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. September 2012)

N macht blind vor Liebe....


----------



## Martin1508 (26. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> N macht blind vor Liebe....


 

Word!!!

OMG bin ich jetzt ein Fanboy? Wahrscheinlich.

Egal

Grüße


----------



## WODAN (26. September 2012)

Mahlzeit, weiß zufällig Jemand wie teuer Extra love bei der G-Boxx1 samt Hr - Nabe und Aufnahme ist? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richard.a (26. September 2012)

Ich wollte mein 2008er Helius ST auf Vivid Air umrüsten.... Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?? Ist es ratsam??


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. September 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, weiß zufällig Jemand wie teuer Extra love bei der G-Boxx1 samt Hr - Nabe und Aufnahme ist? Danke!



Willst Du glaube ich nicht Wissen 

Der Thomas


----------



## Mountain_Screen (27. September 2012)

Habe eine kurze Frage zur Rahmengröße.

Bin selbst 1,90m groß und die Schrittlänge beträgt 90cm. Ist der Helius AM Rahmen in der Größe L oder XL für mich geeignet? Habe ein Hardtail in 20", die Oberrohlänge ist in etwa gleich mit der des Helius AM L Rahmens. Jedoch stimmen natürlich alle anderen Geometriedaten nicht. Das Hardtail fahre ich auch mit deutlicher Sattelüberhöhung. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt mit den ganzen Größen. 
Das Helius AM sollte wendig und kompakt sein.

Danke für eine Antwort im Vorraus.


----------



## trailterror (27. September 2012)

L


----------



## chrisle (27. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> L


 
Dann aber mit cross-country Vorbau 
Bin neulich ein L von einem knapp über 1,90m großen Besitzer gefahren --> der hatte einen 70er Vorbau und Sattelschiene nach hinten auf Anschlag.
Probefahren empfiehlt sich! Hat bei mir auch geholfen, ich habe letztlich zu L mit kurzem Vorbau gegriffen. Taugt mir eher als eine Sattelstütze auf Min. Einstecktiefe und langer Vorbau.


----------



## Eksduro (27. September 2012)

ich würde dir auch eine probefahrt auf beiden (L und XL) empfehlen...

ich hatte vorher ein anderes rad in L was super passte, bin selber knapp über 190cm... bin dann auf einem helius größe L probe gefahren, auch mit 70er vorbau, 3 spacern unterm vorbau und sattelstützenauszug im kritischen bereich....

geht alles war aber nicht ideal....habe jetzt ein XL mit etwas kürzerem vorbau und L´ er sitzrohr und bin überglücklich. passt perfekt.

mittlerweile hatte ich auch schon L fahrer bei mir draufsitzen und die waren erstaunt und sagten oft das ihnen das auch jut passen würde....grade zum touren....

ich kann daher den "trend" zu eigentlich zu kleinen rahmen nicht ganz nachvollziehen und bin mit größerem rahmen und kürzerem vorbau glücklicher....

vincent hat mir damals übrigens bei hauptsächlichem enduro-touren einsatzgebiet auch zu XL geraten...

würde persönlich nur noch ein L´er nehmen wenns zu mindestens 80% im park eingesetzt wird, dann aber wiederum auch kein helius AM

also zusammenfassend kommst du um eine probefahrt nicht rum, meine meinung hast du gehört, andererseits gibts aber auch viele die mit L glücklich sind


----------



## Mountain_Screen (27. September 2012)

Ja mit der Probefahrt ist das so eine Sache. 

Wollte mir einen gebrauchten Rahmen aus dem Bikemarkt kaufen, da ist eine Probefahrt wohl nicht möglich.
Nur hat sich jetzt auch mein Verdacht bestätigt, das ein L Rahmen vlt. eine Nummer zu klein ist. Bei dem Sitzrohr sind von L zu XL 35mm Unterschied, dagegen ist der Unterschied vom Oberrohr nur 20mm.

Aber nochmals vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## raschaa (27. September 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Das Helius AM sollte wendig und kompakt sein.



dann wohl eher L...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. September 2012)

Stehe genau vor dem gleichen Problem. Bin 189cm groß und 90er Schrittlänge.

Habe aktuell ein Bike in L mit 617mm Oberrohr und 438mm Reach. Dabei ein 70er Vorbau und es passt ziemlich gut.
Das AM in "L" hat ein 605er Oberrohr und 425mm Reach.
Das AM in "XL" 625er Oberrohr und 440mm Reach.

Also für mich eigentlich ein XL mit 50er Vorbau. Mich schreckt nur der lange Radstand beim XL ab. 119cm ist schon ganz schön viel, wenn man nicht nur Touren fahren oder bergab ballern, sondern auch enge, flowige Trails und technisches Gelände damit bewältigen will.
Ein Mittelding von Oberrohr/Reach und Radstand wäre das 2013er Helius AC, welches ja glaube ich etwas schwerer und stabiler wird als das aktuelle...

Mein Probefahrt-Termin ist leider erst in 3 Wochen, aber ich bin schon sehr gespannt...hoffentlich reicht ein "L"...


----------



## Motivatus (5. Oktober 2012)

Gibts schon Bilder vom 2013 Helius AM ?

Ab wann kann ich das denn mit "echtem" tapered bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Oktober 2012)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Gibts schon Bilder vom 2013 Helius AM ?
> 
> Ab wann kann ich das denn mit "echtem" tapered bestellen?




Sollte sich beim AM denn irgendwas geändert haben...


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Oktober 2012)

nö


----------



## Motivatus (5. Oktober 2012)

Das Steuerrohr? In den News war so eine kryptische Aussage  

"An allen Nicolais der Saison 2013 gibt es ein getapertes Steuerrohr." 

kombiniert mit 

"Das getaperte ZS44/56 Steuerrohr gibt es in der kommenden Saison an allen Nicolai Bikes. Sinnvoll â denn das Teil ist einfach schÃ¶n." 

Werd daraus nicht schlau finds sinnvoll und wills haben, im Order Generator gibts nur den Conehead fÃ¼r 150 extra...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/30/eurobike-2012-nicolai-ion-16-helius-serie-und-argon-am/


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Oktober 2012)

Du schreibst doch selbst, ab 2013 gibt es an alle Ð ein getapertes Steuerrohr.
Also im Ordergenerator vom diesem Jahr noch als Extra.!


----------



## trailterror (5. Oktober 2012)

Beim AM bleibt 2013 alles gleich:

1.5 SR bleibt standard! Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das im order g. Das tapered ZS ist...

Die aussage, dass an allen! N das ZS steuerrohr verbaut wird ist wohl net richtig....
Welches bekommen eigentlich die ions 18 und 20?


----------



## anjalein (5. Oktober 2012)

Laut telefonischer Aussage von Nicolai von letzter Woche, kommen folgende Modelle 2013 mit ZS44/56 Steuerrohr:

- Argon CC / CC29er / RoCC / RoCC29er / AM je mit und ohne Pinion
- Helius TB / AC / AC 650b / AC 29er je mit und ohne Pinion
- Ion 14 / 16 / 18 / 20 je mit und ohne Pinion
- Nucleon AM / E2

Helius AM mit und ohne Pinion kommt weiterhin mit 1.5 Steuerrohr und Argon TR und Road weiterhin mit 1 1/8" Steuerrohr.

Ich denke, das Helius AM wird nicht geupdated, da es von Helius AC und Ion 16 abgelöst werden soll...

LG Anja


----------



## trailterror (5. Oktober 2012)

Die ganze palette auf vorn tief gepusht. Zum 

Und alle ohne die N typischen gussets??


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die ganze palette auf vorn tief gepusht. Zum
> 
> Und alle ohne die N typischen gussets??



Ja dieses vorne Tiefgepusche mag bei kurzen S Rahmen, für kleine Menschen, seine Berechtigung haben. Für große Menschen auf größeren Rahmen eine mittlere Kathastrophe
Aber solange man ja noch ein Standart 1.5 Steuerrohr orden kann, ja nur halb so wild

G.


----------



## trailterror (5. Oktober 2012)

Es ist echt schrecklich.....

Zumal es keine steuersätze für ZS mit richtig aufbauenden schalen gibt...

Jörg, L rahmen mit XL steuerrohr in zukunft für uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Es ist echt schrecklich.....
> 
> Zumal es keine steuersätze für ZS mit richtig aufbauenden schalen gibt...
> 
> Jörg, L rahmen mit XL steuerrohr in zukunft für uns



So is´ses wohl. Aber wie gesagt, man wird sich wohl auf Wusch ein normales 1.5 auch ranschweißen lassen können....hoffentlich!

G.


----------



## anjalein (5. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist euer Problem? Ihr fahrt beide mit Lowriser...
Wenn euch euer Cockpit mit dem neuen Steuerrohr zu tief wäre, könntet ihr das mit einem Lenker mit mehr Rise ausgleichen! Mit einem Reset Konan D / Flat 4 hat man ne schöne Kombi, um das Cockpit weiter zu erhöhen. Und schon ist der Lenker so hoch, wie bei euren jetztigen Aufbauten 

Wenn einem dagegen die bisherigen Steuerrohr-Steuersatz-Kombinationen zu hoch gebaut haben, der musste bisher in die Röhre schauen. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch noch viel Spaß mit euren ziemlich schick aufgebauten Nicolais 

LG Anja


----------



## trailterror (5. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn die aufbauhöhe vom flat 4: 2,5 mm

Sorry aber ist doch net der rede wert...

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich die front mit dem ZS SR so hoch bekomm wie im moment.....gewinn im moment 38mm mit aussenliegenden schalen plus 25mm spacer....

Und zu deinem in die röhre schauen (auch wenn ich mich irgendwo zum x-ten mal wiederhol)

Man könnte auch einen flip flop vorbau negativ montieren, lenker ebenso und schwupps hast du dein tiefes cockpit 

Wieviel cm gewinnt man eigentlich in der höhe mit nem 38mm lenker im vergleich zu nem 20mm??


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Oktober 2012)

Und dann wär da auch noch der gute, alte Spacer-Turm...
Bei mir aktuell 35mm hoch...


----------



## provester (5. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So is´ses wohl. Aber wie gesagt, man wird sich wohl auf Wusch ein normales 1.5 auch ranschweißen lassen können....hoffentlich!
> 
> G.



Verstehe auch nicht so richtig, warum all die Kunden, welche potenziell für einen "XL" Rahmen in Frage kommen ein wenig stiefmütterlich behandelt werden - fängt ja schon damit an, dass seit Jahren nicht ein einziges AM in XL bei Nicolai mal zur Probefahrt verfügbar ist 

Darüber hinaus sehen XL-Rahmen gerade im Steuerrohrbereich eh ein wenig "komisch" aus - das haben die Gussets bisher wunderbar "retuschiert"..


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Wo ist euer Problem? Ihr fahrt beide mit Lowriser...
> Wenn euch euer Cockpit mit dem neuen Steuerrohr zu tief wäre, könntet ihr das mit einem Lenker mit mehr Rise ausgleichen! Mit einem Reset Konan D / Flat 4 hat man ne schöne Kombi, um das Cockpit weiter zu erhöhen. Und schon ist der Lenker so hoch, wie bei euren jetztigen Aufbauten
> 
> Wenn einem dagegen die bisherigen Steuerrohr-Steuersatz-Kombinationen zu hoch gebaut haben, der musste bisher in die Röhre schauen.
> ...



Diese Syntace Carbonlenker gibt es nur als solches. Und zu einem normalen Lenker mit mehr Rise ist bei dem verbauten 31,8er Maß nicht wirklich viel um.
Außerdem fahr ich auch den steileren 1.5/31,8 Syntace Vorbau + einen außenliegende Acros Steuersatz oben und unten.

Würde ich jetzt Tapered fahren und das Zerostackzeugs + einen Syntace Alu Vevtor Riserbar müßte ich dennoch zwischen 3 und 4cm Spacer unter den Vorbau machen..dat wäre ja  mal unschön

Drum bleib ich lieber beim altbackenem Steuerrohr mit allen Möglichkeiten die eine Front haben kann


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. Oktober 2012)

Denkt man meine schnappsidee von vorhin mal weiter:
Angenommen man würde ein L rahmen mit XL steuerrohr fahren.
Wo wächst das steuerrohr? Am steuerrohrkopf/steuerrohrfuss oder mittig im dreieck?
also bliebe der abstand von oberrohr und unterrohr zum steuerrohr (Dreieck) gleich oder würde dieses dreieck grösser??

Keine ahnung ob jemand kapiert was ich eigentlich fragen will


----------



## OldSchool (5. Oktober 2012)

Deshalb kommt ja das ION, bei dem das Oberrohr mehr oder weniger frei verlegt werden kann ohne das sich bei der Federung groß was verändert.


----------



## anjalein (5. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was ist denn die aufbauhöhe vom flat 4: 2,5 mm


Kanon A1: 20,5mm+17,5mm=38mm
Kanon D / Flat 4: 16,5mm+2,5mm=19mm



trailterror schrieb:


> Sorry aber ist doch net der rede wert...


19mm Differenz. 10mm Lowriser zu 30mm Riser eine Differenz von 20mm.
Schon bist du auf gleicher Höhe.



trailterror schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich die front mit dem ZS SR so hoch bekomm wie im moment.....gewinn im moment 38mm mit aussenliegenden schalen plus 25mm spacer....


Ich hoffe nach dieser kleinen Rechnung, kannst du es dir besser vorstellen. Die 25mm Spacer brauchst du natürlich trotzdem 



trailterror schrieb:


> Und zu deinem in die röhre schauen (auch wenn ich mich irgendwo zum x-ten mal wiederhol)
> 
> Man könnte auch einen flip flop vorbau negativ montieren, lenker ebenso und schwupps hast du dein tiefes cockpit


Ohhh warum bin ich da nicht schon vorher drauf gekommen....? Ich fahre meinen Vorbau negativ. Mein Freund hat nen Maßrahmen mit S-Steuerrohr und er hätte es trotzdem gerne noch etwas tiefer, trotz negativem Vorbau bei knapp 1,80m.



trailterror schrieb:


> Wieviel cm gewinnt man eigentlich in der höhe mit nem 38mm lenker im vergleich zu nem 20mm??


Zwischen 17mm und 19mm müssten es sein.



provester schrieb:


> ...fängt ja schon damit an, dass seit Jahren nicht ein einziges AM in XL bei Nicolai mal zur Probefahrt verfügbar ist ...


Ich glaube Nicolai hatte dieses Jahr sogar ein Helius AM in XL als Testbike auf den Testevents, oder?


Aber nun genug davon. Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## provester (5. Oktober 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Ich glaube Nicolai hatte dieses Jahr sogar ein Helius AM in XL als Testbike auf den Testevents, oder?



leider nein, wie auch schon die Jahre davor...


----------



## trailterror (5. Oktober 2012)

Ok, wenn die effektive vertikale höhe echt 1 zu 1 mit dem lenkerrise verrechnet werden kann, dann ists klar...

Dann hat er ja noch die möglichkeit:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/e5/bv/e5bvfiow0pxq/large_IMG_20120829_120816.jpg?0



Ich mein ja nur: man kann in BEIDE richtungen beeinflussen und in beiden richtungen ist halt irgendwann schluss...

Ist halt wie bei allen neumodischen erscheinungen: den einen passts, den anderen nicht 

Und die xl's waren soweit ich weiss auch dieses jahr mangelware


----------



## Motivatus (5. Oktober 2012)

Und wer sagt den "Experten" dass Kalle die tapered Steuerrohre nicht länger gemacht hat? N ist ja nicht gerade dafür bekannt schnell auf Trends aufzuspringen. Aber ich hoffe dass sie verkürzt haben, die N s waren mir generell vorne zu hoch.

Das aktuell bestellbare ist das Conehead also außenliegende Schalen.


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Denkt man meine schnappsidee von vorhin mal weiter:
> Angenommen man würde ein L rahmen mit XL steuerrohr fahren.
> Wo wächst das steuerrohr? Am steuerrohrkopf/steuerrohrfuss oder mittig im dreieck?
> also bliebe der abstand von oberrohr und unterrohr zum steuerrohr (Dreieck) gleich oder würde dieses dreieck grösser??
> ...



ich fahr mit 196cm ein Fanes in XL mit nem 130 mm ZS44/56 Steuerrohr und finds geil.
Leider muss ich 1 cm Spacer montieren, da sonst die Bremsen noch mehr tiefe Wunden ins Oberrohr schlagen...

give tief a chance!



provester schrieb:


> leider nein, wie auch schon die Jahre davor...



das stimmt nicht!

es war ein Helius AM in XL mit auf Deutschlandtour,
es wurde sogar nach dem Halt beim Wurzelpuff
extra für mich dort noch ne Weile deponiert.


----------



## trailterror (6. Oktober 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich fahr mit 196cm ein Fanes in XL mit nem 130 mm ZS44/56 Steuerrohr und finds geil.
> 
> give tief a chance!
> 
> ...



 

Das pronlem ist, dass mir schon der halbe körper schmerzt beim 10 minutigen draufsitzen  

Zudem gehts, so find ich, auf die kosten vom -mit dem bike- spielen...


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Oktober 2012)

trail du wärst auf einem xl besser aufgehoben oder?


----------



## richard.a (6. Oktober 2012)

richard.a schrieb:


> Ich wollte mein 2008er Helius ST auf Vivid Air umrüsten.... Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?? Ist es ratsam??



HIER....ICH ! !

Ich habs probiert..... Helius ST + CCDB Air =


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. Oktober 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> trail du wärst auf einem xl besser aufgehoben oder?



Nee, nee...passt so, wie's ist (conehead mit reset A1) wunderbar


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das pronlem ist, dass mir schon der halbe körper schmerzt beim 10 minutigen draufsitzen
> 
> Zudem gehts, so find ich, auf die kosten vom -mit dem bike- spielen...




Eben nicht - 
Die Geo machts!

Ich fahr auf meinem Fanes mit 130mm Steuerrohr und 74er Sitzwinkel um einiges entspannter und viel lieber länger als auf meinem Argon FR mit 150er Steuerrohr UND Reset 118


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Steuerrohr Diskussion ist ja interessant 
Mir persönlich sind die Röhre alle zu lang. Am Helius FR gab es noch das gute alte 125mm lange in 1.5 und das finde ich perfekt. 
Bei Helius AM in L ist es schon 130 und beim XL sogar 140. ION 16 ist ja ähnlich. Ich hätte am liebsten ein XL oder XXL Oberrohr und ein S Steuerrohr.
Ist nur mit sicherheit recht teuer falls es möglich ist.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Oktober 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu outen, aber was bringen noch mal diese extrem kurzen Steuerrohre? Ist das nicht was für DH-Bikes?
Bei allem wo ein bisschen Tour mit dabei ist, ist man doch froh um jeden cm wo man den Hals nicht hochrecken muss.
Also ich fahr am Wildcard 120cm + 2cm  Angle-Set + 4cm Spacerturm gute 180mm und hab auch am Berg so gut wie keine Probleme dass das Vorderrad steigt - ohne Gabelabsenkung. Dafür fühlt sich beim AM/Enduro-fahren insgesamt alles paletti und auch wendig genug an.

Würd mich echt interessiern was ich mit >120mm "falsch" mache...


----------



## djangoxxl (6. Oktober 2012)

Guten Tach,

wird das Helius AC 2013 (auch) mit 142/12 Achse angeboten ?
Die Datenblätter gehen soweit von 135/12 aus. Schon jemand Infos, sonst muss ich mal an der Quelle nachfragen.

Danke.


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2012)

Mir wurde bezüglich des AC 29" gesagt,
das 142x12 erst ab spät 2013 Serie wird.

Is wie immer...direkt bei der Bestellung nachfragen, was möglich is!


----------



## trailterror (6. Oktober 2012)

@kalkhoff

naja, der ominöse druck aufm Vorderrad 


 @Der gute

fährst du tatsächtlich entspannter wenn du vorn so tief hängst? Nacken?
ich kann das nicht verstehen....(und du mich nicht )

und

manuel, wheelie, bunny hops....wie überhaupt die ganzen Trial geschichten gehen doch besser mit nem höheren cockpit als mitm ultraflachen, oder widersprechen wir uns auch in diesem Punkt


ok, für reines vollspeed bergab Geballere, da glaub ich ja auch, dass die tiefe front vorteile bringt.....


----------



## Motivatus (6. Oktober 2012)

Meiner Erfahrung nach macht genau das den Unterschied ob ich mit viel Federweg an der Front noch bergauf komme. Bergauf im sitzen brauch ich ne tiefe Front und nen anständigen Sitzwinkel (>= 74°), dann steigt da auch nix. Absenkung halte ich für Blödsinn, ist was für Räder mit schlechter Geo. Bergab ist der Winkel relativ, erstmal stehe ich und dazu kommt beim Fully durch die Schwerpunktsverlagerung sowieso eine ganz anderes Winkelverhältnis raus.


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> fährst du tatsächtlich entspannter wenn du vorn so tief hängst? Nacken?
> ich kann das nicht verstehen....(und du mich nicht )
> 
> und
> ...



Ich glaube, das du von deiner eigenen Theorie über moderne Geometrien auf das tatsächliche Fahrverhalten schliesst.

Ich hänge sicher nicht über der tiefen Front...!

Fahr doch mal einfach so ne Geo...mir passt das Fanes super!

Und dein Argument mit Wheelie und Manual - 
Das hängt eher am Hinterbau und deinen Fähigkeiten.

Ein Bunny Hop wird meiner Meinung nach nicht beeinflusst.

Wie schon gesagt, die GEO is der Schlüssel...
Ein Helius FR mit 2/3 Steuerrohrlänge funktioniert wohl eher nicht.

Und im steilen, verblockten bzw. S3+ funktioniert das Ganze auch gut,
da der Grip vorne besser wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub auch das ist individuell echt verschieden.
Zwischen den oftmals "gewünschten" 120mm Steuerrohr mit Zero Stack und meinem Monster-Aufbau mit 180mm liegen ja noch mal Welten und da kann ich es auch verstehen, aber wer bei 130mm +/- schon anfängt zu jammern, das finde ich etwas albern....
Wenn sich das Bike hier schon so extrem aufbäumt würde ich die Marke wechseln oder an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten...


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2012)

gibts 180mm gabeln mit 555mm einbauhöhe?


----------



## Holland (9. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch das ist individuell echt verschieden.



Genau. Hat was mit dem Reach und dem Stack zu tun. Ausserdem mit einer Präferenz, WO das Bike primär bewegt wird und WIE sich das Bike verhalten (Druck auf Vorderrad) soll. Eben voll individuell.

Und wenn das Steuerrohr etwas zu lang ist, kann man es doch selbst in Maßen korrigieren. Bei meinem AC ist der Vorbau negativ montiert. Nach zunächst -6° ist jetzt probeweise einer mit -20° dran.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## der-gute (9. Oktober 2012)

Holland schrieb:


> Und wenn das Steuerrohr etwas zu lang ist, kann man es doch selbst in Maßen korrigieren. Bei meinem AC ist der Vorbau negativ montiert. Nach zunächst -6° ist jetzt probeweise einer mit -20° dran.



das geht nur bedingt...

an meinem Argon FR mit Reset HD 118 hab ich einen Superforce 45 mm negativ montiert gehabt.
Das Resultat ist ein tiefer Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr.

bei einem längeren Vorbau kann ich mir das noch problematischer vorstellen...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde empfehlen den Lenker nach Montage einfach mal komplett einzuschlagen, dann sollte klar sein ob´s funktioniert...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gibts 180mm gabeln mit 555mm einbauhöhe?



Wennst bei der Boxxer den Federweg auf 180mm reduzierst, dann haste sogar nur 547mm.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (9. Oktober 2012)

wenn dann single crown.


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Oktober 2012)

kann man titan eloxieren?


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Oktober 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kann man titan eloxieren?


 
Ja, kann mán. Titan ist wie Alu kein Edelmetall und beim eloxieren handelt es sich praktisch um einen oxidativen Vorgang.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eloxal-Verfahren

http://www.praegler.at/

Grüße


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2012)

uuuu. dämpferfeder in bronze elox...


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Oktober 2012)

Mmmmhhhh.... Lecker. 
Neues Rad im Auge ?

Halten deine Reset Pedale noch immer ? Will mir die zu Weihnachten mal schenken lassen...


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

habe vor einiger Zeit ja mal ganz mutig behauptet, dass eine Maxle, die sich lockert nicht das Problem ist, da man sie ja mit der kleinen Inbus Schraube am Hebel strammer stellen kann. Im Moment verzweifel ich aber genau daran. Meine Maxle ist inzwischen ziemlich stramm eingestellt und lockert sich trotzdem. Ich merke es daran, dass die hintere Scheibe anfängt zu singen. Hat mal jemand nen Tipp? Bin kurz davor, mir mittelfestes Loctite zu bestellen und die Maxle damit zu sichern. Kann es meiner Meinung aber nicht sein.

Gruß


----------



## kolefaser (10. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
Ohne eine Maxle zu besitzen, würde ich sagen, dass Loctite da so oder so rankommt. Habe an allen meinen Schrauben Loctite in mittelfest und seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Hatte das Problem in ähnlicher Form an meinen Pitlock-Verschlüssen, weil dort bis auf eine primitive Federscheibe aus Edelstahl keine Maßnahme zur Sicherung der Mutter vorgesehen ist.

Grüße aus dem Norden,
Ole


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Oktober 2012)

hab mit meiner maxle keine probleme?


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Oktober 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hab mit meiner maxle keine probleme?



Mmmmhhh, danke für die Mitteilung, aber was machst du anders/besser? Gib mal Input.

Gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

Die Mutter auf der Schaltwerkseite kennst du, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Oktober 2012)

Da er sagt, daß er seine Maxle straff eingestellt hat, wird er sie kennen.
Besorg Dir mal Loctite, das Zeugs gehört in jede Werkzeugkiste


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja, auch mein AM hat auf der Schaltwerkseite das Gewinde für die Maxle.;-)

Loctite ist bestellt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich wuerde es nicht mit Kleber versuchen. Wenn die Mutter gut eingestellt ist, dann haelt es so.
Evtl. hat deine Nabe einen kleinen Defekt ?


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Oktober 2012)

Okay,

1. Was heißt Mutter gut eingestellt? Ich hab da noch nie was eingestellt. Normal ist doch: Maxle rein, festziehen und Hebel umlegen. Fertig! Die Spannung wird doch über die kleine Inbusschraube am Hebel eingestellt.

2, Was könnte das Problem der Nabe sein? Spiel hat sie keins.

Gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

Die Spannung wird an der Mutter angestellt und nicht nur am Hebel.
Bei der Nabe war der Konus locker.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Oktober 2012)

hiho.

welches tune braucht ein 200/57 vivid 5.1 wenn er im ac 2012 landen soll?


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Oktober 2012)

Mid Tune, wie bei allen Helius Modellen


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Spannung wird an der Mutter angestellt und nicht nur am Hebel.
> Bei der Nabe war der Konus locker.


 
Moin,

ich habe mir mal ein Bild von deinem Helius angeschaut. Die Mutter, die du auf der Antriebsseite hast, die habe ich nicht. Dafür ist die Maxle auch viel zu kurz. Jetzt verstehe ich aber erst was du meinst. Ich habe nur das Gewinde am Rado. Ich glaube aber, das meine Maxle kaputt ist. Wenn ich sie ganz spreitze mit der Inbusschraube, lässt sie sich trotzdem noch leicht rausdrehen und das darf nicht sein. Ich habe jetzt bei Nicolai eine normal Steckachse mit Inbus bestellt. Laut Franzi soll die auch besser funktionieren. Habe bei meinem ION damit keine Probleme.

Trotzdem danke für die Tipps.

Grüße


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mid Tune, wie bei allen Helius Modellen



cool. woran erkenne ich welches tune ich habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Oktober 2012)

Steht auf dem Dämpfer, es sei denn er wurde umgeshimmt.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2012)

waren das buchstaben (A-C) oder steht da direkt 'mid' drauf? 

mich trennen nur grad 6000km vom rad. sonst würde ich nachsehen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir ist jeweils ein rotes und ein blaues A drauf. Jeweils eine Bezeichnung für Druck- und Zugstufe.
Wurde aber umgeshimmt und ist jetzt Mid-Tune.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2012)

das heisst wenn es ab werk mid-tune wäre dann würde ein rotes B und blaues b drauf stehen. richtig?


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Oktober 2012)

Sicher bin ich mir jetzt nicht, schaue nachher mal, was bei mir für mein Hightune steht, A oder H.

Edit: M für Mid-Tune:


----------



## lakekeman (12. Oktober 2012)

L  ow
M  id
H  igh

Sind die Buchstaben die drauf stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2012)

ok. danke.


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2012)

Was ist eigentlich der vorteil von nem oberrohr welches höher angesetzt ist; im fahrbetrieb? 
ok, man muss die stütze net so weit ins sitzrohr versenken muss... Mir fällt sonst nichts ein.

Oder ist es konstruktionsbedingt beim ion 16 net anders möglich??

Beim ion 16 ists ja 2 cm höher als beim AM!

Das tiefe oberrohr ist doch so herrlich beim AM!


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Oktober 2012)

Nur die Sattelstütze. Ich glaube die 2cm merkt man nicht... 
Will ja auf dem Rad sitzen und nicht stehen!


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es momente gibt wo man das merkt...
Im kniffeligen steilen, engen gelände wo du das rad hin und her bewegen musst um durchzukommen....oder wenn du im steilhang wieder aufs rad steigen will 



Deshal frag ich mich, warum man das oberrohr nicht nen tick tiefer beim ion 16 ansetzt?


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Oktober 2012)

Das ION16 ist doch als MiniDH Bike gedacht und da geht es schnell den Berg runter.


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2012)

soll doch aber auch enduro sein


----------



## OldSchool (14. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es momente gibt wo man das merkt...
> Im kniffeligen steilen, engen gelände wo du das rad hin und her bewegen musst um durchzukommen....oder wenn du im steilhang wieder aufs rad steigen will
> 
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal die ganzen Vertrider Sachen an, da fährt keiner in kniffligen Stellen zwischen Sattel und Vorbau oder steigt im steilen Gelände zwischen Sattel oder Vorbau auf, oder machst du das?


----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2012)

ein tiefer Einstieg verschafft Sicherheit im Steilen,
da man, falls nötig, besser mit nem Fuss an den Boden kommt.

gleiches gilt für ein kürzeres Sitzrohr,
da kickt der Sattel nicht so früh im Steilen.


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die ganzen Vertrider Sachen an, da fährt keiner in kniffligen Stellen zwischen Sattel und Vorbau oder steigt im steilen Gelände zwischen Sattel oder Vorbau auf, oder machst du das?



Klar hat man meistens den arsch hinterm sattel, aber es gibt momente das leg ich das rad schief. Wenn das oberrohr zu hoch ist stört da was, denk ich mal.

Nee, in der regel steig ich natürlich nicht im steilen gefälle aufs rad, da es schwierig ist wieder in die fahrsituation rein zu kommen. Ich mag ja auch das einrollen vor schweren passagen...aber es kommt (selten) vor...

Wenn du irgendwo runter fährst und es liegt ein unüberbrückbares hindernis im weg (ein richtig fieser baumstamm z.b); so muss ich nachher wieder drauf aufs rad (auch wenns net optimal ist)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Oktober 2012)

Genau das ist mir auch schon negativ beim ION 16 aufgefallen. Gerade wo der DÃ¤mpfer ja im Gegensatz zum AM unten befestigt ist, hÃ¤tte man das Oberrohr weiter runter ziehen kÃ¶nnen.
Aber offensichtlich will Nicolai verhindern, dass man ein Trail-Bike draus machtâ¦dafÃ¼r gibt's ja evtl. das ION 14 siehe "All-Mountain-Trial - Video"

Trotzdem Schade.......es gibt bislang irgendwie nix weswegen ich das ION 16 dem AM vorziehen wÃ¼rde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjalein (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke eher, dass Nicolai damit Menschen mit langen Beinen entgegenkommen möchte. Die 20mm Überstandshöhe wird jemandem, der ein Rahmen in Größe L braucht, wohl kaum auffallen. Dafür hat er dann mehr Spielraum für den Sattelauszug. 
Für besseren Sattelauszug UND weniger Übersatndshöhe, müsste Nicolai ein gebogenes Oberrohr einbauen und dass wollen wahrscheinlich die wenigsten Nicolai-Kunden!
Aber das sollte man besser im Ion 16-Thread diskutieren und nicht im KFKA.

LG Anja


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Oktober 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass Nicolai damit Menschen mit langen Beinen entgegenkommen möchte. Die 20mm Überstandshöhe wird jemandem, der ein Rahmen in Größe L braucht, wohl kaum auffallen. Dafür hat er dann mehr Spielraum für den Sattelauszug.
> Für besseren Sattelauszug UND weniger Übersatndshöhe, müsste Nicolai ein gebogenes Oberrohr einbauen und dass wollen wahrscheinlich die wenigsten Nicolai-Kunden!
> Aber das sollte man besser im Ion 16-Thread diskutieren und nicht im KFKA.
> 
> LG Anja



OFF TOPIC ON

Muss der "Langbeiner" halt wie ich auch eine 2cm längere Stütze kaufen. Ich benutze auch eine 450mm lange Gravity Dropper in meinem 400mm Sattelrohr.

OFF TOPIC OFF

und wech....


----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2012)

OT
bei GD finde ich keine Stütze mit 450 mm
welche von denen nimmt man denn am Besten?
ich schrotte zur Zeit alle 8 Wochen eine Reverb...
/OT


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Oktober 2012)

Welche Kette für Pinion Bike???
8 Fach... 9 Fach... Single Speed. ???


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Oktober 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Welche Kette für Pinion Bike???
> 8 Fach... 9 Fach... Single Speed. ???



Also 6.6 bis 6.8mm


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Also 6.6 bis 6.8mm




Das wären dann was für Ketten ???


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Oktober 2012)

9 fach


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte da noch mal zwei kurze Fragen zum Helius AM:

1.) Kennt jemand die Tretlagerhöhe bei den 4 verschiedenen Federwegen?
2.) Kennt jemand die Lenkwinkel bei den 4 Federwegen?
3.) Falls keiner bei 1./2. Bescheid weiß, bei welchem Federweg gelten die angegebenen 66,5 Grad LW im Tech-Sheet?

Danke, Andreas


----------



## anjalein (16. Oktober 2012)

Durch die verschiedenen Federwege wird die Geometrie nicht beeinflusst. Die 66,5° und alle anderen Geo-Angaben im Tech-Sheet beziehen sich auf ein Gabel mit 545mm Einbauhöhe ala 160er Lyrik.

LG Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Durch die verschiedenen Federwege wird die Geometrie nicht beeinflusst. Die 66,5° und alle anderen Geo-Angaben im Tech-Sheet beziehen sich auf ein Gabel mit 545mm Einbauhöhe ala 160er Lyrik.
> 
> LG Anja



Aha?? Ist es nicht so, dass das Tretlager höher kommt wenn man den Dämpfer z.B. vom obersten ins unterste Loch macht?
Theoretisch müßte dann auch der LW steiler werden??


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Aha?? Ist es nicht so, dass das Tretlager höher kommt wenn man den Dämpfer z.B. vom obersten ins unterste Loch macht?
> Theoretisch müßte dann auch der LW steiler werden??



Auf die Schnelle, ohne zu überlegen, würde ich sagen es ist genau anders rum....bei gleichem Federweg vorne.

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle, ohne zu überlegen, würde ich sagen es ist genau anders rum....bei gleichem Federweg vorne.
> 
> G.



Stimmt eigentlich. Der Weg zum unteren Loch ist ja länger, ergo müßte man den Rahmen "zusammendrücken" damit die Druckstrebe näher an den Dämpfer ran kommt. Das würde dann tieferes Tretlager und flacheren Lenkwinkel bedeuten...oder bin ich falsch?


----------



## anjalein (16. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Aha?? Ist es nicht so, dass das Tretlager höher kommt wenn man den Dämpfer z.B. vom obersten ins unterste Loch macht?
> Theoretisch müßte dann auch der LW steiler werden??



Das kommt auf die Positionierung der Löcher an. Im Falle des Helius AM Umlenkhebels ändern sich die Winkel im Stand nicht, nur die Länge des Umlenkhebels variiert und somit der Federweg am Hinterrad. 
Wenn man sich sich auf das Bike setzt hat man im größten Federweg die flachsten Winkel und das niedrigste Tretlager, da du tiefer im Sag sitzt.


----------



## lakekeman (16. Oktober 2012)

Die Federwegslöcher liegen "in etwa" auf einer Kreisbahn um die vordere Dämpferaufnahme.
Die Geometrie ändert sich daher nur minimal und ist eigentlich zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich. Der Weg zum unteren Loch ist ja länger, ergo müßte man den Rahmen "zusammendrücken" damit die Druckstrebe näher an den Dämpfer ran kommt. Das würde dann tieferes Tretlager und flacheren Lenkwinkel bedeuten...oder bin ich falsch?



Genau, das war mein Gedankengang 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. Oktober 2012)

@kalkhoffpink

Wie war die testfahrt?

Entscheidung pro AM ?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_
> 
> Wie war die testfahrt?
> 
> Entscheidung pro AM ?




Ja, hat sich zumindest ganz gut angefühlt bei der Probefahrt. War halt schon anders aufgebaut als meins. Ohne Spacerturm, also recht niedrig vorne, 82er Lenker, 180er Gabel...
Aber sonst net schlecht. Denke schon dass es eins wird. "L" schien mir auch ausrechend groß. Werde morgen aber noch ein "XL" probieren, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Ansonsten zielt die Frage darauf, ob ich in mein geplantes 1,5er Rohr direkt noch ein Angle-Set mit -1 einbaue, so wie ich es gerade auch im Wildcard fahre.

Es soll ja überwiegend mit 146 oder 158mm hinten laufen....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Die Federwegslöcher liegen "in etwa" auf einer Kreisbahn um die vordere Dämpferaufnahme.
> Die Geometrie ändert sich daher nur minimal und ist eigentlich zu vernachlässigen.




Ok, dann bleiben also die 66,5 auch in den kleineren FW vorhanden und das Tretlager ändert sich auch nicht wesentlich.
Kann also ein AngleSet mit -0,5/-1 nicht wirklich schaden...


----------



## wildbiker (17. Oktober 2012)

So, muss mich nun bis morgen für eine Farbe fürs Argon FR entschieden haben... derzeitiger Favorit ist zwar raw/roh, hab aber wg. der Haltbarkeit (Steinschläge, Flecken usw) einige Bedenken...Bin ziemlich pflegefaul...Daher dacht ich an was alternatives wie

Silber eloxal - gibts sowas?
Wenn ja, welchen Aufpreis macht das bei Nicolai, weil im Bestellformular ist nichts zu finden.

Wie sehen die Gussets am aktuellen Argon FR aus?


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Oktober 2012)

Find Lasur Blau und Lasur rot extrem gut, da kommen die Schweißnähte extrem geil


----------



## wildbiker (17. Oktober 2012)

blau wollt ich meiden.. ..besonders sky blue... wie sieht das lasur rot aus, du meinst aber jetzt kein eloxal-rot?
Die schicken Schweißnähte sollten schon gut zu sehen sein...


----------



## Brickowski (17. Oktober 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> So, muss mich nun bis morgen für eine Farbe fürs Argon FR entschieden haben... derzeitiger Favorit ist zwar raw/roh, hab aber wg. der Haltbarkeit (Steinschläge, Flecken usw) einige Bedenken...Bin ziemlich pflegefaul...Daher dacht ich an was alternatives wie
> 
> Silber eloxal - gibts sowas?
> Wenn ja, welchen Aufpreis macht das bei Nicolai, weil im Bestellformular ist nichts zu finden.
> ...



RAW! Braucht auch nich mehr Pflege,Kratzer kannste rausrubbeln und ich persönlich find,man sieht sich nicht dran satt. Mein nächstes wird definitiv wieder raw.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Oktober 2012)

silber elox gibt es wohl nicht mehr, da es zu einigen farbabweichungen gekommen ist.

gussets am argon fr sollten die vom helius am sein in kombi mit dem 1.5" steuerrohr.

mein argon würd ich in leaf green nehmen, täte ichs jetzt bestellen.
beim argon würd ich pulver nehmen, da es gerade auch bei siffwetter gefahren werden würde.

nehm doch roh.


----------



## wildbiker (17. Oktober 2012)

Steuerrohr wollt ich eigentlich tapered nehmen, sind da auch die Gussets wie beim Helius AM dran? Die gefallen mir ja so...


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Oktober 2012)

würde ich mal anrufen.
das tapered im argon fr kostet halt nicht wenig aufpreis.

nimm doch gleich das argon am?
oder bist du dir da auch wegen der "geo" unschlüssig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (17. Oktober 2012)

Argon FR würd ich in M nehmen, steht schon fest...

Beim AM bräucht ich bei S eine superlange Sattelstütze (Sitzrohr 44) und bei M ist mirs OR (610 mm) zu lang.


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Oktober 2012)

Guck mal in mein Fotoalbum,mein Lambda war Lasur rot,kommt aber live tausend mal besser


----------



## finflo (17. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 

könnte mir bitte jemand mitteilen, welchen Sattelklemmendurchmesser das Helius AM in M bei einem Sattelrohrdurchmesser von 31,6 benötigt? Der Rahmen ist gepulvert. Ich bin mir gerade etwas unsicher ob es 34,9 oder 36,4 ist. Leider habe ich keinen Messschieber parat. 


Danke!


----------



## trailterror (17. Oktober 2012)

Müsste ersteres sein


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist Ersteres: 34,9


----------



## finflo (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke!!!


----------



## raschaa (18. Oktober 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> So, muss mich nun bis morgen für eine Farbe fürs Argon FR entschieden haben... derzeitiger Favorit ist zwar raw/roh, hab aber wg. der Haltbarkeit (Steinschläge, Flecken usw) einige Bedenken...Bin ziemlich pflegefaul...Daher dacht ich an was alternatives wie
> ...



RAW! ist das pflegeleichteste was ich je hatte und sieht immer gut aus


----------



## wildbiker (18. Oktober 2012)

hm... also dann doch raw ... mein schwarz elox helius bedarf immer nachm putzen mit motorex bikeshine gepflegt zu werden... 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Oktober 2012)

.. oder Pulver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. Oktober 2012)

ich bürste mein immer ab wenn alles getrocknet ist. setz schön patina an. 



wildbiker schrieb:


> hm... also dann doch raw ... mein schwarz elox helius bedarf immer nachm putzen mit motorex bikeshine gepflegt zu werden...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich ein 1.5 steuerrohr habe und ich möchte eine tapered gabel verbauen. welchen reset steuersatz brauche ich da?

ist es der #6210  Konan C für das obere steurrrohrende und der #6225 Konan 1 für unten?

oder ist es sinnvoller den Reset 150 zu kaufen und dazu das reducerset 150 (#6442 und #6420) zu kaufen?


----------



## trailterror (19. Oktober 2012)

Jau, müsste C1 sein....die andere lösung wird wohl schwerer, tipp ich mal


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Oktober 2012)

c1 sieht auch besser aus


----------



## Helius-FR (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja. C1
Liegt auch bei mir und wart auf Einbau....


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Oktober 2012)

cool. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Oktober 2012)

Inwiefern verändert sich die GEO beim Helius AM wenn man so eine "negativ"-Dämpferaufnahme vorne verwendet und mit 200x57er Dämpfer fährt?


----------



## marco2 (26. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du einen kürzeren Dämpfer und dann noch eine minus Aufname verbaust, kippt der Rahmen halt nach hinten ab, wird flacher. In der Kombo wird es unfahrbar. 

Selbst einen 200er Dämpfer kann man nur mit plus Aufnahme verbauen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Oktober 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Wenn du einen kürzeren Dämpfer und dann noch eine minus Aufname verbaust, kippt der Rahmen halt nach hinten ab, wird flacher. In der Kombo wird es unfahrbar.
> 
> Selbst einen 200er Dämpfer kann man nur mit plus Aufnahme verbauen.




Nach der ganzen hitzigen Diskussion über die tolle, neue, moderne, agressive Geo vom ION 16 hab ich halt überlegt ob man das Helius AM auch theoretisch irgendwie flacher bekommen kann..."früher" hatte das AM ja nen 200er Dämpfer drin - aber ich weiß nicht wie hoch oder tief da das Tretlager war...
Ich dachte dass dadurch theoretisch das Tretlager etwas tiefer kommt und gleichzeitig der Lenkwinkel nen Tacken flacher wird - sogar ohne Angle-Set.


----------



## marco2 (26. Oktober 2012)

Die Geo mit dem 200er Dämpfer war prinzipiell gleich, der Lenkwinkel wurde nur bei der Änderung auf 216 ein Grad abgeflacht. Der Lenkwinkel ist allerdings unabhängig von der Rahmenkonstruktion und hat sich seit Angleset eh erledigt, da ihn ja jeder so einstellen kann, wie er will. Ein 1.5 oder Conehead mal vorrausgesetzt. 

Du kannst dir die Kiste schon flacher machen, indem du mit Minus-Aufnahmen spielst. Gerade, wenn du weniger Federweg fahren willst. Der Marcel Lauxtermann (Geospezi bei Nic) hat mir ein paar gute Anhaltspunkte gegeben. In der 170er Einstellung geht da nichts. 

Ab einem gewissen Punkt wird der Sitzwinkel allerdings unsinnig flach. 

Die Sache bei Nicolai ist, dass sich einige geometrischen Aspekte, die gerade modern sind, mit der Philosophie von gerade Rohren nicht gänzlich umsetzen lassen. 

Kurze Kettenstreben, größerer Federweg und tiefes Tretlager stehen sich dann im Weg. Deshalb hat das ION 16 auch nur 160mm. Sonst würde der Reifen an das Sitzrohr schlagen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Oktober 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir die Kiste schon flacher machen, indem du mit Minus-Aufnahmen spielst. Gerade, wenn du weniger Federweg fahren willst. Der Marcel Lauxtermann (Geospezi bei Nic) hat mir ein paar gute Anhaltspunkte gegeben. In der 170er Einstellung geht da nichts.
> 
> Ab einem gewissen Punkt wird der Sitzwinkel allerdings unsinnig flach.



Wäre die Frage um wieviel mm sich das Tretlager senkt und um wieviel Grad der Sitzwinkel "leidet". Und ob sich das ganze überhaupt lohnt.
Man läßt sich durch den Newschool-Hype eben leicht verunsichern...mehr als 65,5 Grad LW wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt haben um die Wendigkeit nicht zu beschnieden.

Das AM als Trailbike mit 146mm hinten einzusetzen, war die eine Idee.
Und für 4-5x Bikepark im Jahr dann auf 171mm "umzubauen" (mit kleiner Dämpferanpassung) die andere...


----------



## marco2 (26. Oktober 2012)

Das AM ist halt ein sehr gutes Enduro, kein Mini DH. Wenn man so was will, sollte man sich konsequenterweise ein TRansition TR 250 oder Intense SS kaufen. Damit geht bergauf auch nix mehr. Flach und tief ist auf einem Trail in der Ebene nicht der Hammer. 

Wenn du von Kölle aus Touren fährst, denke ich mal an Altenberg, Glüder etc. Da würde ich nicht mit eine total flachen Kiste unterwegs sein wollen. 50 Hm hochschieben, damit man sie dann runterbrettern kann halte ich für Spassfrei. 

Mit dem AM kann man aber wunderbar in den Park fahren: weil der Hinterbau funktioniert hervorragend und ist mit 170mm nicht ohne. Obendrein vermittelt die stabiel Konstruktion eine Menge Sicherheit.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

50Hm in Glüder?


50Hm fahre ich mit jedem DH´ler (bei moderater Steigung) hoch, aber nicht die zum Teil steilen Rampen mit 200-250hm. In Glüder


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Oktober 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Das AM ist halt ein sehr gutes Enduro, kein Mini DH. Wenn man so was will, sollte man sich konsequenterweise ein TRansition TR 250 oder Intense SS kaufen. Damit geht bergauf auch nix mehr. Flach und tief ist auf einem Trail in der Ebene nicht der Hammer.
> 
> Wenn du von Kölle aus Touren fährst, denke ich mal an Altenberg, Glüder etc. Da würde ich nicht mit eine total flachen Kiste unterwegs sein wollen. 50 Hm hochschieben, damit man sie dann runterbrettern kann halte ich für Spassfrei.
> 
> Mit dem AM kann man aber wunderbar in den Park fahren: weil der Hinterbau funktioniert hervorragend und ist mit 170mm nicht ohne. Obendrein vermittelt die stabiel Konstruktion eine Menge Sicherheit.



DH will ich auch gar nicht fahren, aber Sprünge im Park mitnehmen oder moderate Drops (<1m) z.B. von Northshore Gerüsten runter oder auf Taturtrails.
Ansonsten sind es ganau die Touren die Du angesprochen hast.

Deshalb noch mal die zwei Ideen:

Das AM als Trailbike mit 146mm hinten einzusetzen, war die eine Idee....für Glüder/Altenberg
Und für 4-5x Bikepark im Jahr dann auf 171mm "umzubauen" (mit kleiner Dämpferanpassung) die andere...für Warstein/Willingen


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2012)

Hau dir ne-170er rein, dann biste bei 66'LW ohne angleset.
Ist wie ich finde ein guter wert und super kompromiss!

 @kalkhoff

Das AM hat alles wonach du suchst, glaubs mir/uns

 @marco

Spielen die lagerschalen (äussere oder integrierte) auch in die LW rechnung mit ein?
Wird der LW mit aufbauenden schalen z.B flachen als mit integrierten?


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @_kalkhoff_
> 
> Das AM hat alles wonach du suchst, glaubs mir/uns


 
Außer das Gewicht vs. AC, aber er will ja nich anders.
Auch das AC hält locker mal den einen oder anderen Parkbesuch aus mit Drops +1m.





trailterror schrieb:


> @_marco_
> 
> Spielen die lagerschalen (äussere oder integrierte) auch in die LW rechnung mit ein?
> Wird der LW mit aufbauenden schalen z.B flachen als mit integrierten?


 
Ja, hängt aber von der Steuerrohrlänge ab, klar.
Zu flache Steuersätze haben aber leider den Nachteil, gern zu Kollisionen zwischen Gabel-Einstellknöpfen und Unterrohr zu führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (26. Oktober 2012)

Beim alten 1 1/8 Steuerrohr was das Referenzmass mit Reset Steuersatz. 

Bei allen anderen weiß ich es nicht, denke aber, dass der Unterschied immer nur im mm Bereich liegt und somit nur theoritische Auswirkung hat.


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2012)

Okoke....danke ferkelman+marco

Spielen denn nur die unteren lagerschen ne rolle beim LW oder auch die oberen? Sonst müssten mehr spacer ja auch einen flacheren LW ergeben?


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

Oben hat keinen Einfluss.
Ist eher entscheidend, wieviel Druck Du auf dem VR willst/brauchst.


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2012)

All right


----------



## andi.f.1809 (29. Oktober 2012)

kann man einen Rahmen zweimal eloxieren oder macht dass das Material nicht mit bzw ändern sich die Maße des Steuerkopfes und Tretlagers zu stark.


----------



## c_w (29. Oktober 2012)

Nicolai macht es nicht.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (29. Oktober 2012)

aus welchen gründen nicht
aber es gibt ja auch andere Firmen die das machen würden


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Oktober 2012)

Kann man einen RAW-Rahmen nachträglich problemlos eloxieren oder pulvern??


----------



## andi.f.1809 (29. Oktober 2012)

er ist jetzt schon eloxiert würde aber gerne eine andere fare haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (29. Oktober 2012)

Beim Eloxieren wird minimal Material abgetragen, was dazu führen kann das Presspassungen wie Lagersitze eben nicht mehr richtig sitzen, darum macht Nicolai es nicht.


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Oktober 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Beim Eloxieren wird minimal Material abgetragen, was dazu führen kann das Presspassungen wie Lagersitze eben nicht mehr richtig sitzen, darum macht Nicolai es nicht.


 


Beim Eloxieren wird Material abgetragen? So wie ich meinen Chemielehrer vor 25 Jahren verstanden habe, wir Material mit Hilfe von Elektrizität (Anode/Katode) aufgebracht. Beim "enteloxieren" wird Material abgetragen.


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Kann man einen RAW-Rahmen nachträglich problemlos eloxieren oder pulvern??


 
Ja, nur die Lagersitze müssen wieder bearbeitet werden.


----------



## der Digge (29. Oktober 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Beim Eloxieren wird Material abgetragen? So wie ich meinen Chemielehrer vor 25 Jahren verstanden habe, wir Material mit Hilfe von Elektrizität (Anode/Katode) aufgebracht. Beim "enteloxieren" wird Material abgetragen.



Dann halt beim Vorbehandeln oder so, jedenfals irgendwo auf dem Weg zur neuen Farbe.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Oktober 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ja, nur die Lagersitze müssen wieder bearbeitet werden.




Prima, danke, ich frage nur weil ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein RAW zu bestellen und mir überlegt habe ob im Falle eines späteren Verkaufs - bei Nichtgefallen - der Folgebesitzer sich relativ problemlos bei Bedarf eine schöne Farbe aussuchen kann...


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2012)

Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mehrfach. Insofern Du jemanden findest, der den Rahmen eloxiert ist das kein Problem. Das qualitative Ergebnis ist allerdings mehr als fraglich.

Die Rahmenoberfläche muss vor dem Eloxieren aufwändig bearbeitet werden, um ein gleichmäßiges Eloxal zlu erreichen. Schwere Kratzer und Macken sieht trotzdem durch das Eloxal. Und selbst wenn die Oberfläche perfekt vorbereitet wurde, ist kein 1a Ergebnis garantiert. Aus diesem Grund eloxiert N keine Rahmen nach.

Selbstverständlich kann aber jeder Rahmen, egal ob eloxiert, raw oder gepulvert, neu gepulvert werden und gepulverte Rahmen gehen auch in raw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Die Rahmenoberfläche muss vor dem Eloxieren aufwändig bearbeitet werden, um ein gleichmäßiges Eloxal zlu erreichen. Schwere Kratzer und Macken sieht trotzdem durch das Eloxal. Und selbst wenn die Oberfläche perfekt vorbereitet wurde, ist kein 1a Ergebnis garantiert. Aus diesem Grund eloxiert N keine Rahmen nach.



Danke für die Info, wobei ich mir nciht so recht vorstellen kann - außer bei fiesen Macken - wo der Unterschied zum Roh-Rahmen ist. Dieser muss doch nach Zuschnitt, Transport, Schweißen, Ausreiben etc. auch vorbehandelt werden. Als Laie wüde ich das jetzt nicht weniger aufwändig einschätzen.

Aber Dankeschön - nächstes Thema....


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2012)

N selektiert die Rahmen mit der makelosesten Oberfläche aus, die dann in die Eloxierung gehen. Jede kleine Macke, jeder Kratzer, Unebenheit, Delle sieht man nach dem Eloxieren.
War im letzten Katalog ganz gut beschrieben.


----------



## wildbiker (6. November 2012)

hat das Argon FR eigentlich eine Bikeparkzulassung? 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2 aus der warmen Badewanne


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. November 2012)

Hallo,

ist die Steckachse bei einem neuen Rahmen dabei? Ist eine 142mm Ausfallende.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. November 2012)

Steckachse ist immer im Lieferumfang.


----------



## chrisle (7. November 2012)

Ja, man kann aber eine RS Maxle optional bestellen.
Ist schon angenehmer, als jedes Mal mit Werkzeug rumhantieren zu müssen, wenn das HR raus soll.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Steckachse ist immer im Lieferumfang.



Die normale Achse mit Sechskant, oder? 
Maxle ist Aufpreis?


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ist schon angenehmer, als jedes Mal mit Werkzeug rumhantieren zu müssen, wenn das HR raus soll.


 
Stimmt.



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die normale Achse mit Sechskant, oder?
> Maxle ist Aufpreis?


 
Stimmt auch.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. November 2012)

hi 
gibt es einen Steuersatz für ein 1,125 Steuerrohr (125mm) , mit dem ich auf 137mm länge komme, damit ich eine lefty einbauen kann.
gruß andi


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2012)

Spacer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. November 2012)

was meinst du damit.
bzw kann man das Steuerrohr etwas planfräsen, damit man da noch etwas an Luft gewinnt.


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2012)

sorry, dachte falsch rum...

es gibt doch jetzt unterschiedliche Schaftlängen für Leftys,
die sind doch nicht mehr nur auf Cannondale Rahmen limitiert dachte ich


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. November 2012)

ja ich wollte es eigentlich mit der normalen Version versuchen, aber das wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen.
Dann muss ich wohl einen sehr flachen bzw Negativ montierten Vorbau nehmen.


----------



## Midgetman (8. November 2012)

Bei manchen Lefties (Carbon) kann man imho die Brücken verstellen, dann kannste vermutlich auch deinen Wunschwinkel beim Vorbau fahren.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. November 2012)

das geht bei den neueren glaub nicht mehr...
naja irgendwas wird mir schon einfallen;-)


----------



## Midgetman (8. November 2012)

Bei der Aluversion geht's nicht, bei der Carbonversion bin ich mir nicht sicher. Die hat ja quasi ein Carbon-Tauchrohr und zwei geschraubte Alubrücken, wenn die Brücken nicht zusätzlich geklebt sind...

Aber wenn Du eh eine Gabel kaufen musst, dann ist es doch egal, nimm einfach die passende Länge.


Edit: Ich finde die Reba, die ich jetzt im Argon habe besser als die Lefty, die ich vorher im Flash hatte. Die Optik der Lefty ist natürlich schon cool...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. November 2012)

naja optisch würde die normale lefty auch besser ausschauen.

mir gefällt die optisch sehr gut und sie sind ja sehr steif und wartungsarm


----------



## chrisle (10. November 2012)

Welcher Umwerfer eignet sich am Helius AM, wenn man das Loch für die Stealth Reverb hat und eben solche einbauen möchte? 
Mein 2 Fach xt Umwerfer verdeckt einen kleinen Teil des Lochs und ich befürchte da passt der Zug nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Kontragonist (10. November 2012)

Ein DM-Umwerfer  â aber du hast dich offenbar leider gegen die neue Schwinge entschieden 

1x11? Umwerfer sind ja eh blÃ¶d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (10. November 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> 1x11? Umwerfer sind ja eh blöd



Puh ob mir das ausreicht. 
Keine andere Möglichkeit ?


----------



## hömma (10. November 2012)

Rohloff . Also mir würde die Bandbreite der XX1 reichen, aber bei dem Preis...

3fach Umwerfer mit längerem Käfig etwas höher montieren. Das Loch wird ja auch nur minimal überdeckt. Selbst wenn du deinen Umwerfer etwas höher montierst, sollte es noch gehen. Nur dass dann einige Gänge auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt schleifen.


----------



## djangoxxl (10. November 2012)

Nabend,

ist ein Helius AM 2010 mit vorne 140er Gabel und hinten 130mm gut fahrbar ?
Wie ändert sich dann die Geo ? Lenk-/Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe?

Hintergrund: 160er Federweg wird bei mir nicht oft genutzt und Rad soll mit leichteren Komponenten zu einem agiles Trailbike werden. Der Rahmen gefällt nachwievor und so könnte ich ihn ggf. behalten.

Grüße


----------



## flyingscot (11. November 2012)

Da die Reduktion des Federwegs hinten keine Geometrieänderung zur Folge hat, führt die kurze Gabel vorne zu einem steileren Lenkwinkel.

Ich bin früher häufiger mal mit meiner 36 Fox auf 130mm gefahren, ist schon ziemlich quirilig, der steile Lenkwinkel, nicht ideal für ein AM.


----------



## djangoxxl (11. November 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Da die Reduktion des Federwegs hinten keine Geometrieänderung zur Folge hat, führt die kurze Gabel vorne zu einem steileren Lenkwinkel.
> 
> Ich bin früher häufiger mal mit meiner 36 Fox auf 130mm gefahren, ist schon ziemlich quirilig, der steile Lenkwinkel, nicht ideal für ein AM.



OK, danke. Dachte, dass sich mit der Reduktion hinten auch die Winkel ändern. Einen steileren LW möchte ich nicht haben. Dann ist ein Wechsel doch die bessere Wahl. Vielleicht Helius TB oder Transition Bandit .... mal sehen.


----------



## beetle (11. November 2012)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Raw? Der Rahmen wird bei Benutzung recht Fleckig und durch das fehlende Eloxal ist er nicht so kratzfest, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (11. November 2012)

-1° Steuersatz rein, 150er Gabel und du hast ne mehr als ordentliche Trailbike Geo.


----------



## flyingscot (11. November 2012)

Eine Geometrieänderung durch die Veränderung des Federwegs hinten könnte man im Prinzip auch mit anderen Dämpfer-Beschlägen vorne erreichen.

Sinn macht das aber nicht, da dadurch das Tretlager zu tief kommt.

Genau eine solche Modifikation schwirrt mir aber schon länger im Kopf herum, allerdings mit einem 650B-Laufradsatz, der das niedrige Tretlager wieder kompensiert.


----------



## djangoxxl (11. November 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> -1° Steuersatz rein, 150er Gabel und du hast ne mehr als ordentliche Trailbike Geo.




Ich habe ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr.
Welchen nimmt man da, falls es technisch möglich sein sollte?


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2012)

Angle Set fällt flach.

Je nach Steuerrohrlänge könnte ein Works Components gehen:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/wo...egree-ec34---traditional-1-18-fitment-6-p.asp


----------



## lakekeman (11. November 2012)

Works Components

Auf Anfrage wird dir auch ne untere Schale mit 22mm Einpresstiefe gebaut, wenn du darauf Wert legst.


----------



## djangoxxl (11. November 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## raschaa (11. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei Raw? Der Rahmen wird bei Benutzung recht Fleckig und durch das fehlende Eloxal ist er nicht so kratzfest, oder?



das thema wurde hier im N unterforum schon ausreichend diskutiert, bemühe doch mal die sufu, bitte...

zB
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491828&highlight=raw
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557342&highlight=raw


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. November 2012)

Hab heute ein 1,5 Jahre altes RAW gesehen, dass außer 3x im Jahr mit etwas Silikonspray ein-/abgerieben wird keine Pflege bekommt. Sah gut aus, RAW eben, schön stumpf, tolle Schweißnähte und minimal fleckig.
Aber ein Elox-Rahmen sieht je nach Benutzung nach 1,5 Jahren auch nicht mehr fabrikneu aus...

Ich würde mich, glaube ich, für RAW entscheiden...


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. November 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Works Components
> 
> Auf Anfrage wird dir auch ne untere Schale mit 22mm Einpresstiefe gebaut, wenn du darauf Wert legst.



Kostet das extra Pfund?


----------



## lakekeman (14. November 2012)

Kann ich leider nicht beantworten.
Ich hab nen "normalen" 
Der E-Mail Support ist aber sehr hilfsbereit und schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (14. November 2012)

Welchen Steuersatz brauche ich fürs Argon FR mit tapered Steuerrohr. Welche Einpresstiefe muss der Steuersatz haben ? Gabel Magura Thor, tapered. 
Steuersatz soll wieder ein Reset werden. (Alternativ was von Acros)


----------



## lakekeman (14. November 2012)

Oben: EC34/28,6
Unten: EC49/40

Einpresstiefe ist egal.


----------



## wildbiker (14. November 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Oben: EC34/28,6
> Unten: EC49/40
> 
> Einpresstiefe ist egal.



Danke


----------



## kraftl (16. November 2012)

Hallo! Habt hierhier evtl. auch Schaltprobleme bei einem Helius AC? Ich schaffe es nicht (auch nicht nach 3 neuen Hüllen & SupaDupaSeilzügen) das mein hinteres Schaltwerk sauer auf die jeweils kleineren Ritzel schaltet. Ich muss hier immer zwei Gänge runterschalten + 1 Gang hoch um das jeweils kleinere Ritzel zu erwischen. Liegts an der Zugverlegung? Hat da jemand evtl. einen Tipp?
Gruß + Dank, Kraftl


----------



## pfalz (16. November 2012)

HI,

irgendwie habe ich keine Antwort auf die Frage 'Welcher Tune für Vivid Air im Ion ST' gefunden...habe ich es überlesen oder kann jemand die Frage auf die Schnelle beantworten?


----------



## raschaa (16. November 2012)

müsste MM sein....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. November 2012)

Kennt sich jemand mit den *Offset-Dämpferhalterungen beim Helius AM* aus?
Scheinbar lässt sich damit die Geometrie etwas beeinflussen und z.B. der Lenkwinkel flacher machen auch ohne Angle Set  -was ja erst mal super ist.
Ich hab schon mal einen -3mm gesehen. Gibt es noch andere und was bewirken diese genau?

Dankeeeeeee


----------



## raschaa (16. November 2012)

mW gibt es noch ein -7 (dann geht auch ein 222mm dämpfer rein, aber obacht wegen kollision mit sattelrohr!) was die mit LW und Tretlagerhöhe machen müsste man dann wohl empirisch ermitteln oder in Linkage simulieren... aber vllt hat das jemand schon gemacht?


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2012)

kraftl schrieb:


> Hallo! Habt hierhier evtl. auch Schaltprobleme bei einem Helius AC? Ich schaffe es nicht (auch nicht nach 3 neuen Hüllen & SupaDupaSeilzügen) das mein hinteres Schaltwerk sauer auf die jeweils kleineren Ritzel schaltet. Ich muss hier immer zwei Gänge runterschalten + 1 Gang hoch um das jeweils kleinere Ritzel zu erwischen. Liegts an der Zugverlegung? Hat da jemand evtl. einen Tipp?
> Gruß + Dank, Kraftl



Versuche mal ein neues Schaltwerk oder weniger Spannung auf dem Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. November 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> mW gibt es noch ein -7 (dann geht auch ein 222mm dämpfer rein, aber obacht wegen kollision mit sattelrohr!) was die mit LW und Tretlagerhöhe machen müsste man dann wohl empirisch ermitteln oder in Linkage simulieren... aber vllt hat das jemand schon gemacht?




Aha? Ich hab das so verstanden, dass die Dämpferlänge gleich bleibt und sich nur die Geo ändert. Zumindest war das bei dem Helius-AM XL-Testbike so, dass die -3mm dann knapp -0,5 Grad LW bringen, der Dämpfer blieb aber der Gleiche. In diesem Falle ein 216er Vivid Air...


----------



## stasi (16. November 2012)

kannst du machen wie du lustig bist. (kollisionskontrolle!)
-3, -7, -9, -11 - alles schon gesehen. sogar -1,5.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. November 2012)

stasi schrieb:


> kannst du machen wie du lustig bist. (kollisionskontrolle!)
> -3, -7, -9, -11 - alles schon gesehen. sogar -1,5.




Prima, interessant wäre jetzt halt, in wieweit die Offsets die GEO beeinflussen. Z.b. -3mm = -0,5 Grad LW oder -7mm = -1 Grad LW
und wie verhält sich der Sitzwinkel dazu? Müsste dann theoretisch steiler werden und das Tretlager tiefer??? Abba wieviel???


----------



## greg12 (16. November 2012)

nachdem der hauptrahmen ein unverschiebliches dreieck darstellt, wird bei abgeflachtem lw auch der sw flacher. anders rum müsstest ja den rahmen umschweißen....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. November 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> nachdem der hauptrahmen ein unverschiebliches dreieck darstellt, wird bei abgeflachtem lw auch der sw flacher. anders rum müsstest ja den rahmen umschweißen....



Hast natürlich recht, mein Fehler...
Mit einem Angle-Set würde der Sitzwinkel aber ziemlich gleich bleiben, oder?


----------



## greg12 (16. November 2012)

ja, da gäbs wahrscheinlich nur minimale änderungen, da du ja nur den gabelschaft in einem anderen winkel durch den rahmen führst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. November 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> ja, da gäbs wahrscheinlich nur minimale änderungen, da du ja nur den gabelschaft in einem anderen winkel durch den rahmen führst!!



Dann ist ein Angle-Set vermutlich doch besser. Mein aktuelles CaneCreek macht zumindest seit einer Saison Null Probleme bei -1 Grad.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2012)

Muss ich den Umbau auf RAW von N machen lassen?

Einen Rahmen nachträglich zu eloxieren (Schwarz) geht nicht, oder?


----------



## tmac111 (16. November 2012)

Hatte meinen Rahmen auch letztens bei N. Jetzt ist er vom Pulver befreit und raw. Keine Rückstände der alten Farbe sichtbar.

Nachträglich eloxieren machen die meines Wissens nach nicht, da hier dem Kunden kein perfektes Ergebnis garantiert werden kann.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2012)

Was kostet das bei N?


----------



## OldSchool (16. November 2012)

kraftl schrieb:


> Hallo! Habt hierhier evtl. auch Schaltprobleme bei einem Helius AC? Ich schaffe es nicht (auch nicht nach 3 neuen Hüllen & SupaDupaSeilzügen) das mein hinteres Schaltwerk sauer auf die jeweils kleineren Ritzel schaltet. Ich muss hier immer zwei Gänge runterschalten + 1 Gang hoch um das jeweils kleinere Ritzel zu erwischen. Liegts an der Zugverlegung? Hat da jemand evtl. einen Tipp?
> Gruß + Dank, Kraftl



Hast du 4mm Züge? Sonst Unterlegscheibe drunter.


----------



## pfalz (17. November 2012)

@raschaa
Danke!


----------



## trailterror (17. November 2012)

@kalkhoff

Welche winkel hättest du gern?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @_kalkhoff_
> 
> Welche winkel hättest du gern?



Aktuelle müßte das AM 66,5 Grad haben. Wenn es nachher 66, so wie bei meinem aktuellen werden, ist es schon ganz OK. Ich glaube 65,5 wäre perfekt. Radstand müßte dann rein theoretisch ca. 1,25 cm länger werden und ich bei knapp unter 180cm landen, was gerade noch akzeptabel wäre für ein traillastiges Enduro.
Aber mit dem geplanten CC Angle-Set fürde ich erst mal mit 66 Grad also -0,5 Grad anfangen.
Da der REACH vom "L" Rahmen für mich minimal zu kurz ist, würde ich damit auch ein wenig ausgleichend entgegen wirken und im Zusammenspiel mit einem 70er Vorbau evtl. "gefühlt" mittiger stehen?!?!


----------



## stahlritzel (18. November 2012)

hallo zusammen
spricht irgendetwas dagegen ein argon cc nicht mit conehead tapert(standart) sondern mit 1 1/8 zoll(120 Aufpreis) zu bestellen....gefällt mir optisch viel besser....und habe halt noch diverse Gabel die dann passen würden...


----------



## WODAN (18. November 2012)

stahlritzel schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> spricht irgendetwas dagegen ein argon cc nicht mit conehead tapert(standart) sondern mit 1 1/8 zoll(120â¬ Aufpreis) zu bestellen....gefÃ¤llt mir optisch viel besser....und habe halt noch diverse Gabel die dann passen wÃ¼rden...



Spricht nichts dagegen, allerdings kannst Du auch einen Reduziersteuersatz unten ins Conehead Steuerrohr verbauen, so dass Du auch Deine vorhandenen 1 1/8" Gabel fahren kannst.
Und nur aus optischen GrÃ¼nden 120â¬ Aufpreis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlritzel (18. November 2012)

das ist eine gute idee...Reduziersteuersatz...Reset hat da einen für 1.5 steuerrohre und 11/8 gabelschaft für tapert finde ich da keine,bei Acros hätte ich aber einen gefunden





WODAN schrieb:


> Spricht nichts dagegen, allerdings kannst Du auch einen Reduziersteuersatz unten ins Conehead Steuerrohr verbauen, so dass Du auch Deine vorhandenen 1 1/8" Gabel fahren kannst.
> Und nur aus optischen Gründen 120 Aufpreis?


----------



## WODAN (18. November 2012)

stahlritzel schrieb:


> das ist eine gute idee...Reduziersteuersatz...Reset hat da einen für 1.5 steuerrohre und 11/8 gabelschaft für tapert finde ich da keine,bei Acros hätte ich aber einen gefunden



Reset Konan B1. Wenn Du mal ein Tapered Gabel fqhren willst muß man nur den Gabelkonus tauschen.


----------



## stahlritzel (18. November 2012)

Reset wäre klasse...aber wäre bei tapert1.5 Steuerrohr und 11/8 Gabelschaft nicht der Konan B2 der richtige?


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2012)

@kalkhoffpink

Wie bereits mal irgendwo geschrieben:

Ich bin mit aufbauender unterer schale und 170er lyric bei 66', sogar eher noch flacher. Ist ein guter kompromiss!


----------



## WODAN (18. November 2012)

stahlritzel schrieb:


> Reset wäre klasse...aber wäre bei tapert1.5 Steuerrohr und 11/8 Gabelschaft nicht der Konan B2 der richtige?




Jep, mein Fehler ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_
> 
> Wie bereits mal irgendwo geschrieben:
> 
> Ich bin mit aufbauender unterer schale und 170er lyric bei 66', sogar eher noch flacher. Ist ein guter kompromiss!




...will 160mm...


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Ufo Patienten hier und der hat ein kaputtes Gewinde an der Dämpferaufnahme. Kann ich einfach das Leiden mit einer langen Schraube und Mutter heilen?

Danke.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. November 2012)

Würde zumindest eine selbstsichernde nehmen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. November 2012)

Das hatte ich mir gedacht. Ist beim Nonius an der vorderen Aufnahme auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (20. November 2012)

Bei meinem alten Ufo war da auch kein Gewinde sondern mit selbstsichernden Muttern. Von daher hau rein!


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. November 2012)

Danke. Ich glaube ein Ufo muss ich auch mal haben....


----------



## nollak (20. November 2012)

Meins ist zum Glück in der Familie geblieben. Glaub bevor es mein Bruder verkauft muss ich es ihm auch wieder abkaufen. Vor allem nachdem ich das Rad grad eh zerlegt im Keller für den Winterservice habe


----------



## Spletti (20. November 2012)

Hi,

ist bei einem Helius AM in Größe L der Sitzrohrüberstand gleichzeitig die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze? ( also 12,5cm )


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2012)

Nein.

Einstecktiefe bis unterkante oberrohr; beim L: ca 16cm!


----------



## Spletti (20. November 2012)

ok danke.

steht das auch irgendwo ? weil im tech sheet find ich dazu nix....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Einstecktiefe bis unterkante oberrohr; beim L: ca 16cm!




Was war noch mal der Sinn von nem langen Sattelrohr wenn man doch immer bis Unterkante Oberrohr einstecken muss??? 16cm ist ja schon ne Menge. Ich muss beim WC mit 400mm Sattelrohr 13cm einstecken. Was bringen dann die 475mm vom AM??? Sind dann im Vergleich nicht 3 cm verschwendet? Dann könnte ich ja ohne jeden Verlust auch ein "M" Sitzrohr mit 460mm wählen??


----------



## Spletti (20. November 2012)

also da muss es ja was offizielles geben, hab jetzt mal ne email geschrieben...
bin gespannt wie nen flitzebogen


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. November 2012)

Sattelstütze muss bis Oberkante-Oberrohr gehen! War so 2009...

Und hier das PDF

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/parts/Sattelstuetzen_seatposts.pdf


----------



## Spletti (20. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Sattelstütze muss bis Oberkante-Oberrohr gehen! War so 2009...
> 
> Und hier das PDF
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/parts/Sattelstuetzen_seatposts.pdf



Aus dem PDF:


Hier ist unbedingt darauf zu achten, dass die Sattelstütze maximal bis zu der Höhe ausgezogen werden darf, bei der die Unterkante des Oberrohrs auf das Sitzrohr trifft.


-----

Also doch Unterkante. Wie kommst du auf Oberkante?


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. November 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> Aus dem PDF:
> 
> 
> Hier ist unbedingt darauf zu achten, dass die Sattelstütze maximal bis zu der Höhe ausgezogen werden darf, bei der die Unterkante des Oberrohrs auf das Sitzrohr trifft.
> ...



Schreibfehler.... Ist schon spät...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. November 2012)

Bleibt dann immer noch die Frage nach dem Sinn von 475mm bei "L" und/oder 460mm bei "M". Da die meisten Sattelstützen zwischen 9-10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe haben, würde das 460mm M-Sitzrohr mit dann 14,5cm Einstecktiefe ewig reichen. Kein Wunder dass viele ihr L mit M-Sitzrohr ordern, wenn mehr nichts bringt?!


----------



## c_w (21. November 2012)

Reine Optik...


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2012)

Finde ich auch Quatsch, kürzerer Überstand hat imho nur Vorteile.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

Ich bin froh übers lange Sattelrohr. Wäre es kürzer könnte ich meine Rase Telestütze nicht mehr fahren.
Da schein ich aber die absolute Ausnahmen zu sein

G.


----------



## c_w (21. November 2012)

Warum? Woran wuerde es denn scheitern, wenn das Sattelrohr ein paar cm kuerzer waere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. November 2012)

Mir machen die 475mm auch nichts aus jörg 

Ist mir immer noch kurz genug...ich hab das sattelrohr auch in technisch/steilen passagen noch nicht mal ganz versenkt 

 @kalkhoff

Ich denk auch, dass es grösstenteils reine optik ....beim ion 16 ists ja 2,5 cm kürzer als beim AM....dennoch kann man mit entsprechender stütze beide rahmen fahren....bein ion 16 steht die stütze dann 2,5 cm länger aus dem sitzrohr raus (find ich optisch jetzt nicht soo ansprechend)... Dafür kann man die stütze halt (noch) weiter versenken, was bestimmt ein vorteil für man he ist.....

Aber ich denke schon, dass: desto weiter die stütze im sitzrohr steckt, desto stabiler ists...?

Die schrittfreiheit find ich übrigens beim AM auch vorteilhafter!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mir machen die 475mm auch nichts aus jörg
> 
> Ist mir immer noch kurz genug...ich hab das sattelrohr auch in technisch/steilen passagen noch nicht mal ganz versenkt
> 
> ...



Wenn das so ist, werde ich auch auf ein "M" Rohr gehen - für alle Fälle.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Warum? Woran wuerde es denn scheitern, wenn das Sattelrohr ein paar cm kuerzer waere?



Weil die 10cm Zwangseinstecktiefe hat, bzw die Einstecktiefe nichts mit der Länge was rauszuschauen zu tun hat. Den Verstellweg nach oben regelt man über die Ausfahrlänge der Stütze und das Ausfahrlängenmaximium paßt genau zu meiner Größe.
Drum geht auch nur die 27,2 Variante mit langer 31,6er Hülse.

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil die 10cm Zwangseinstecktiefe hat, bzw die Einstecktiefe nichts mit der Länge was rauszuschauen zu tun hat. Den Verstellweg nach oben regelt man über die Ausfahrlänge der Stütze und das Ausfahrlängenmaximium paßt genau zu meiner Größe.
> Drum geht auch nur die 27,2 Variante mit langer 31,6er Hülse.
> 
> G.



Ich hab noch nicht verstanden wo der Unterschied beim Sattelrohr liegt. Der Rahmen hat doch selbst mit M-Rohr noch 14,5cm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Also mehr als Deine Stütze. Ist es jetzt nicht egal, ob die Stütze nun noch 1,5cm länger im Sattelrohr nach oben hin Führung hat oder nicht??????? Ich steh auf der Leitung...


----------



## flyingscot (22. November 2012)

Guck dir mal die Rase-Stütze an, dann wirst du erkennen, dass man die nicht 14.5cm tief in das Sattelrohr stecken kann...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht verstanden wo der Unterschied beim Sattelrohr liegt. Der Rahmen hat doch selbst mit M-Rohr noch 14,5cm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Also mehr als Deine Stütze. Ist es jetzt nicht egal, ob die Stütze nun noch 1,5cm länger im Sattelrohr nach oben hin Führung hat oder nicht??????? Ich steh auf der Leitung...



Die Sattelrohrlänge bestimmt die maximale Auszugslänge der Stütze. Wäre das Sattelrohrlänge 1cm kürzer wäre die Stütze für mich nicht mehr lang genug.
Wobei der Fall nur bei Leuten mit langen Beinen auftreten sollte

G.


----------



## c_w (22. November 2012)

Aber eben nur, wenn man die Nicolai Einstecktiefe mit einer Huelse befriedigt, und dann die Stuetze in der Huelse eben genau 10 cm einsteckt.
Wenn man keine Huelse hat, dann aendert sich mit der Sattelrohrlaenge auch die Einstecktiefe der Stuetze und an der Gesamthoehe aendert sich nichts...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Aber eben nur, wenn man die Nicolai Einstecktiefe mit einer Huelse befriedigt, und dann die Stuetze in der Huelse eben genau 10 cm einsteckt.
> Wenn man keine Huelse hat, dann aendert sich mit der Sattelrohrlaenge auch die Einstecktiefe der Stuetze und an der Gesamthoehe aendert sich nichts...



Wenn das auf die letzten Beiträge mit der Rase gemeint war ist die Aussage so falsch
Wenn mit einer ixbeliebigen Stütze, dann korrekt.

G.


----------



## Spletti (22. November 2012)

ich wusste garnicht das man mit einer huelse sozusagen "cheaten kann" 

hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. November 2012)

Sicher nicht mit einer 31.6->30.9 Hülse

Das muss schon ne massivere, am besten nur oben geschlitzte sein...

Aber welche Variostütze gibts in 27.2 und laaang?
Gravity Dropper? Und?
Ich würd die in der Hülse steckende Stütze auch nicht > 100 mm ausziehen...


----------



## Spletti (22. November 2012)

ok


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Aber welche Variostütze gibts in 27.2 und laaang?
> Gravity Dropper? Und?



Die billige Forca...allerdings nur 110mm.
Werd sie die Tage bei meinem HT testen.

G.


----------



## BenniG. (23. November 2012)

Ich werde leider aus den Ergebnissen der Google+Forumssuche nicht schlau:
Welche Kettenführung für ISCG läuft problemlos (das heißt ohne rumfeilen) an einem Helius AM 2011 mit Shimano-XT FC-M770 Kurbel (9-Fach). Da ich das große Blatt durch einen Bash ersetzt habe, reicht eine Zweifach-Kefü.
Läuft die G-Junkies ZweiG? Hat einer sonst eine Empfehlung?


----------



## lakekeman (23. November 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Läuft die G-Junkies ZweiG?



Ja.


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Welche Kettenführung für ISCG läuft problemlos (das heißt ohne rumfeilen) Hat einer sonst eine Empfehlung?



Die Shaman Commander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (23. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Shaman Commander.


Hmm, ich seh grade, die hat in Punkto Haltbarkeit nicht besonders gut abgeschnitten:
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/testberic...shaman-racing-commander-enduro-kettenfuehrung
Ist das die gleiche?


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2012)

Nein das ist die mit der Carbon-Trägerplatte, die fand ich auch nicht so pralle...flexte zu stark.

Meine hält und hält und hält...................


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. November 2012)

Wie passen die Pedale denn zu der Porno-Kette und Kurbel...


----------



## finflo (23. November 2012)

Shaman Commander an ISCG (auch für HS) + XTR M790 + NC-17 S-Pro Kettenblatt 26t 4-Loch funktioniert nicht, da das Kettenblatt von CN-17 dickwandig ausgeführt ist. Ich musste die Senklöcher für die Kettenblattschrauben 1mm tiefer fräsen lassen.


----------



## chrisle (25. November 2012)

Kennt jemand zufällig die Maße der Schraube, welche am Helius AM diese Schlaltzug-Platte auf der Kettenstrebe hält? Mir ist die vordere unterwegs wohl abhanden gekommen. 
Sind beide Schrauben identisch? 

Danke


----------



## stasi (25. November 2012)

Edelstahlschraube M4x10 ISO 10642 A2
http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de


----------



## chrisle (26. November 2012)

Super danke !


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. November 2012)

Weiß jemand worum es bei dem "Cable Guide" für Remote Posts aus dem Order Generator geht? Ist das die zusätzliche Befestigung bei der das rechte Gusset am Steuerrohr durchbohrt wird? Zumindest hab ich das bei einigen Bikes gesehen und würde mein Helius AM da ungern gelocht haben wollen...?!?!


----------



## Martin1508 (26. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Weiß jemand worum es bei dem "Cable Guide" für Remote Posts aus dem Order Generator geht? Ist das die zusätzliche Befestigung bei der das rechte Gusset am Steuerrohr durchbohrt wird? Zumindest hab ich das bei einigen Bikes gesehen und würde mein Helius AM da ungern gelocht haben wollen...?!?!



Moin,

die Gussets haben, soweit ich weiß, immer die Gewinde. Sind also keine Löcher, sondern Gewinde an denen man z.B. die Extra Love Kabelführung befestigen kann. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass Nicolai die verlötet wenn du fragst.

Beim Cable Guide handelt es sich, glaube ich, um die extra angeschweißte Zug/Leitungsführung auf der linken Seite hinter der Dämpferaufnahme.

Gruss


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. November 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Gussets haben, soweit ich weiß, immer die Gewinde. Sind also keine Löcher, sondern Gewinde an denen man z.B. die Extra Love Kabelführung befestigen kann. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass Nicolai die verlötet wenn du fragst.
> 
> ...



Da siehst Du mal, 1000 Bilder vom AM gesehn aber nie auf die "Löcher"...ähhh...Gewinde geachtet...wenn mans weiß, sieht man sie aber tatsächlich so gut wie überall....
Werde aber noch mal genau nachfragen wegen des Cable Guide vor der Ordererteilung...denn im Prinzip braucht man doch da gar keine Führung wenn man das Kabel eh durch die Aufnahme fädelt, oder?

Dankeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (28. November 2012)

Welchen Sram Umwerfertyp brauche ich fürs AM? Kein DM,normale Schelle (Maß ist 34,9mm richtig?)
Danke


----------



## cracknutte (28. November 2012)

high mount down pull 34,9


----------



## Brickowski (28. November 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. November 2012)

Ich will im Helius AM ein CC Angle Set ZS49/28.6 EC49/40 für 1.5" Steuerrohr und tapered Gabel fahren um noch -0,5 Grad rauszuholen.
Gleiches hab ich aktuell auch im Wildcard drin  - könnte es also weiter-verwenden. Nach einer Saison Null Probleme damit - nichts wackelt oder knirscht.
Macht es Sinn das alte Set aus dem Wildcard rauszupopeln oder lieber ein neues fürs AM kaufen? Ich hab den Steuersatz zwar damals selbst eingepresst, aber noch nei einen wieder rausgelöst - Werkzeug müsste ich auch kaufen. Lohnt das? Stresst man den Steuersatz/Steuerrohr damit nicht unnötig oder ist das unbedenklich???


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Lohnt das?


tschenrechner hilft


kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> unbedenklich*!!!*


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. November 2012)

Sinnvolle Antwort....

Wenn er heilt ist, dann wieder einbauen.
Das Steuerrohr ist sehr stabil bei N und das Werkzeug hat du die nächsten 30 Jahre.


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

dumme frge!
korrekte ntwort!


----------



## trailterror (29. November 2012)

Was heisst hier dumme frage 

Deine schreibweise nervt!!


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

> Macht es Sinn das alte Set aus dem Wildcard rauszupopeln oder lieber ein  neues fürs AM kaufen? Ich hab den Steuersatz zwar damals selbst  eingepresst, aber noch nei einen wieder rausgelöst - Werkzeug müsste ich  auch kaufen. *Lohnt das?*


dumme frge! er kennt die kosten und den ufwnd. wiederverkufswert? knn er nicht rechnen?
die tste meiner touchtsttur ist kputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. November 2012)

cracknutte schrieb:


> dumme frge! er kennt die kosten und den ufwnd. wiederverkufswert? knn er nicht rechnen?
> die tste meiner touchtsttur ist kputt



Gibt es dumme Fragen? Leicht sind die Antworten immer nur für den der sie weiß...

Außerdem ging bei der Frage ja nicht nur ums Geld sondern gleichzeitig auch um die Auslösung des Steuersatzes aus dem Rohr und die damit verbundenen Risiken.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass mich alle Deine Kommentare - auch zu anderen Fragen - bislang nicht wirklich weitergebracht haben...sorry dass ich so dumm bin....


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was heisst hier dumme frage
> 
> Deine schreibweise nervt!!



Genau. Und zwar extrem...


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Gibt es dumme Fragen?


du hst es bewiesen. uch die dempfer frge. schon 1000x gefrgt. frg 5 leute bekomme 5 vorschlege.



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Außerdem ging bei der Frage ja nicht nur ums Geld sondern gleichzeitig auch um die Auslösung des Steuersatzes aus dem Rohr und die damit verbundenen Risiken.


bestimmung. nleitung lesen.


kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> sorry dass ich so dumm bin....


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

Diese Nachricht wird nicht angezeigt, da sich *MarcoFibr* auf deiner Ignorier-Liste befindet.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. November 2012)

cracknutte schrieb:


> du hst es bewiesen. uch die dempfer frge. schon 1000x gefrgt. frg 5 leute bekomme 5 vorschlege.
> 
> 
> bestimmung. nleitung lesen.




Dass ich auf die Dämpferfrage so viele unterschiedliche Antworten bekomme, weiß ich aber auch erst NACH meiner Anfrage. Man sollte meinen, dass es einen Dämpfer gibt, der ganz besonders gut geeignet ist und von anderen evtl. nur wegen des hohen Preises nicht gekauft wird.

Kontsruktive Meinungen und Kritik sind sehr willkommen.

Ich bin eben noch Anfänger und es bringt mir nichts die Anleitung von  einem Steuersatz zu lesen. Da steht nämlich nicht drin wieviel Schaden  man mit einem Ausbau anrichtet. Hier bin ich auf Erfahrungen anderer  angewiesen.

Bei Dir hat man den Eindruck Du antwortest nur um jemanden fertig zu machen anstatt mit guten Tipps weiterzuhelfen.
Wenn Dir eine Frage zu doof ist, musst Du ja nicht anworten und kannst das Feld denen überlassen, die hilfsbereit sind...


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

sind deine frgen bentwortet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (29. November 2012)

cracknutte schrieb:


> Diese Nachricht wird nicht angezeigt, da sich *MarcoFibr* auf deiner Ignorier-Liste befindet.



Der Name ist Programm...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. November 2012)

cracknutte schrieb:


> sind deine frgen bentwortet?




Post #4908  war hilfreich, Danke an MarcoFibr

Allerdings ist der Steuersatz im Moment ja noch im Wildcard. Aber das wird wohl auch stabil genug sein.
Evtl. finde ich kurzfristig aber auch noch ein CC AngleSet unter 165 Euro.


Und wech...


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

4907
unbedenklich*!!!*
ugen uf!


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Post #4908  war hilfreich, Danke an MarcoFibr
> 
> Allerdings ist der Steuersatz im Moment ja noch im Wildcard. Aber das wird wohl auch stabil genug sein.
> Evtl. finde ich kurzfristig aber auch noch ein CC AngleSet unter 165 Euro.
> ...



Mit gutem Werkzeug machst du nix kaputt. Nur nicht mit roher Gewalt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. November 2012)

cracknutte schrieb:


> 4907
> unbedenklich*!!!*
> ugen uf!



Oh, da hab ich doch tatsächlich übersehen, dass Du Deine Antwort in den Zitatbalken hineingepackt hast......Danke dafür...


----------



## Herman9t9t9 (29. November 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe mein AC 2010 verkauft und wollte das 2013 AC oder das neue TB kaufen. Hat jemand erfahrung mit die neue AC oder das TB? Es ist mir sehr schwierig ein gutes unterscheid zwischen die Bikes zu machen.

Grussen, HJ


----------



## kephren23 (1. Dezember 2012)

Herman9t9t9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mein AC 2010 verkauft und wollte das 2013 AC oder das neue TB kaufen. Hat jemand erfahrung mit die neue AC oder das TB? Es ist mir sehr schwierig ein gutes unterscheid zwischen die Bikes zu machen.
> 
> Grussen, HJ



die frage ist ja was du dir aufbauen möchtest

das TB hat einen Gabelfederweg von 110-130
das AC von 140-160

ich denke das dieses schon ein sehr gravierender unterschied ist.


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Dezember 2012)

ich möchte in meinem nucleon einen reset reduziersteuersatz verbauen. der rahmen hat 1.5 und die gabel 1,1/8. da bietet sich der wan .5 an. 

um die front niedrig zu halten wäöre der wan .5 shorty ideal. oder besteht die gefahr mit den verstellknöppen der gabel (lyrik dpa) am unterrohr anzuecken?

hier die beiden steuersätze:

http://reset-racing.de/reset/steuer_index_1.htm#wan5


----------



## Elektrochemie (1. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand, ob das BMXTB Race serienmäßig Gates ready ist? Ich hab nämlich noch keines ohne gesehen.


----------



## Herman9t9t9 (1. Dezember 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> die frage ist ja was du dir aufbauen möchtest
> 
> das TB hat einen Gabelfederweg von 110-130
> das AC von 140-160
> ...



Meine Deutsche Sprache ist nicht super, das Wort unterschied habe ich nicht gut gebraucht. Was ich meine, TB oder AC, wahl der Qual. Aufbau? Leichtgewicht: KCNC kurbeln/stutze/vorbau, DT240s/xr400, Marta SL, XTR. Normalerweise fahre ich in die Niederlande meine Runde und bin auch im België und Alpen für Ferien unterwegs.
Das TB habe ich probegefahren und ist meinder meinung nach progressive gefedert. Das AC habe ich auch gefahrne und ist ein plush ride, mit etwas zuviel federweg??
Meine alte AC (KCNC kurbeln/stutze/vorbau, DT240s/xr400, Marta SL, XTR, DT EXM 150), 12,7 kg) brauchte ich mit 140 mm am hinten (zweiten loch oben). Nachteil das alte AC, das heck kippt beim bergauf fahren.

Hast du erfahrung? Ich bin neugierig nach deine meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herman9t9t9 (1. Dezember 2012)

Elektrochemie schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob das BMXTB Race serienmäßig Gates ready ist? Ich hab nämlich noch keines ohne gesehen.



Serienmässig Gates ready? Meiner meinung nach nicht, aber ist wie Option möglich. Und sieht super aus, auch mit Kettenantrieb .


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Dezember 2012)

Nein, das BMXTB ist nicht serienmäßig auf Gates ausgelegt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Dezember 2012)

Uuups, hab jetzt erst gelesen, daß es sich um das Race dreht. Keine Ahnung


----------



## kephren23 (1. Dezember 2012)

Herman9t9t9 schrieb:


> Meine Deutsche Sprache ist nicht super, das Wort unterschied habe ich nicht gut gebraucht. Was ich meine, TB oder AC, wahl der Qual. Aufbau? Leichtgewicht: KCNC kurbeln/stutze/vorbau, DT240s/xr400, Marta SL, XTR. Normalerweise fahre ich in die Niederlande meine Runde und bin auch im België und Alpen für Ferien unterwegs.
> Das TB habe ich probegefahren und ist meinder meinung nach progressive gefedert. Das AC habe ich auch gefahrne und ist ein plush ride, mit etwas zuviel federweg??
> Meine alte AC (KCNC kurbeln/stutze/vorbau, DT240s/xr400, Marta SL, XTR, DT EXM 150), 12,7 kg) brauchte ich mit 140 mm am hinten (zweiten loch oben). Nachteil das alte AC, das heck kippt beim bergauf fahren.
> 
> Hast du erfahrung? Ich bin neugierig nach deine meinung.



Hi
ja die frage ist was du brauchst ein AM hast du ja schon.
Ein TB wäre natürlich für ne leichte Trailrakete die bessere Wahl. Die GEO zum AC ist ja fast identisch.
Erfahrung hab ich da nicht, bin beide nicht gefahren nur das alte AC.


----------



## Elektrochemie (1. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nein, das BMXTB ist nicht serienmäßig auf Gates ausgelegt.



Ok, danke. Dann scheinen wohl einfach alle Käufer Riemen-fans zu sein.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2012)

Hatte noch nachgeschrieben, daÃ ich das mit dem Race Ã¼berlesen hatte.
Aber lt. Website unterscheidet sich das normale BMXTB vom Race lediglich durch den schwereren Rohrsatz und den nicht gewichtsoptimierten FrÃ¤steilen. Also scheint so, daÃ der Rahmen nicht auf Gates ausgelegt ist.

Ãberlege auch seit geraumer Zeit, mir noch ein Hardtail aufzubauen. Auch wenn die Erstplanung auf Kettenantrieb zielt, wÃ¼rde ich Gates-Ready bestellen, um alle MÃ¶glichkeiten abzudecken. Der Wiederverkaufswert ist auch einfach hÃ¶her. So gehtÅ wahrscheinlich auch den Fahrern, die Du kennst.


----------



## trailterror (2. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum der sack wert beim XL geringer ist als beim L, trotz 2cm mehr steuerrohr??

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Dezember 2012)

*Pythagoras fragen*

  du meinst betimmt Stack / "R" wert oder "HS" wert


----------



## trailterror (2. Dezember 2012)

Jau: stack ("R") wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum der sack wert beim XL geringer ist als beim L, trotz 2cm mehr steuerrohr??
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html



Copy -> Paste Fehler vom S-Rahmen. Ist höchstwahrscheinlich falsch...!


----------



## kephren23 (2. Dezember 2012)

in den AC-TechSheets is auch ein fehler bei "Benötigter Steuersatz für 1 1/8" Gabelschaft".

denke auch das das Copy-Paste fehler sind und hoffentlich nochmal überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2012)

Das mit den Copy and Paste Fehlern in den Tech Sheets zieht sich bei N leider schon seit Jahren durch. Da waren leider noch nie wirklich ganz sauber 
Zumal ich es schön fände, wenn die Rißzeichnung dem Bike entsprechen würde, wäre ja nicht so schwer, sowas je einmal für Ion, Helius und Hardtail zu machen.


----------



## trailterror (2. Dezember 2012)

Echt..... aua 

Danke für die aufklärung


----------



## Chichiri (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo an Alle,

ist wahrscheinlich schon 1000mal durchgekaut worden, konnte aber auch mit SuFu nix finden.

Also: Gibt's für das Helius AM eine Steckachse? Wenn ja, welches Maß?

vielen Dank für die Hilfe...


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2012)

12x135


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2012)

ach Cheffe, wenn du scho da bisch...

Was für nen Tune braucht ein Vivid Air für das Helius AC 29" 2013 XL (216/63)?

geht da MH oder besser MM?

falls ich fürs andere Bike nen neuen brauch, damit der auch im Helius gehen könnt.


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2012)

N Gude Gude,

des wees ich jetztatle a net. Häma doin Rähmchä net mit nem Dämpferle b´stellt? 

unne obs Säule des gleiche tune bräuchtele wees isch werklisch net


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre im Moment eine 2-fach RaceFace Atlas AM Kurbel mit 10-fach X0-Schaltwerk (langer Käfig). Kann man die Kombination am Helius AM auch mit Short Cage fahren?  Optisch finde ich das kurze nämlich schöner....aber hat es auch Nachteile/Vorteile?


----------



## kephren23 (4. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Moment eine 2-fach RaceFace Atlas AM Kurbel mit 10-fach X0-Schaltwerk (langer Käfig). Kann man die Kombination am Helius AM auch mit Short Cage fahren?  Optisch finde ich das kurze nämlich schöner....aber hat es auch Nachteile/Vorteile?



genau das überlege ich auch grad, nur mitm XT Schaltwerk, laut Rechnung wäre Short zu klein, bei 24/36 auf 11/36. könnte es doch gehen jemand erfahrungen?


----------



## trailterror (4. Dezember 2012)

@Chichiri

Mass weisste ja jetzt vom guru...

Du hast dann noch die wahl zwischen nicolai steckachse (6er inbus) oder ner maxle....


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Dezember 2012)

kurze frage für die stylepolizei:

hauptrahmen: bronze elox, hinterbau: schwarz elox, alle anbauteuile sind schwarz glossy.

decals in den alten nicolai einzelbuchstaben. preisfrage: glossy oder matt?!


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Dezember 2012)

Passend zur Gabel, daher glossy!


----------



## Chichiri (4. Dezember 2012)

An alle Helfer: Dankeschön!


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ach Cheffe, wenn du scho da bisch...
> 
> Was für nen Tune braucht ein Vivid Air für das Helius AC 29" 2013 XL (216/63)?
> 
> ...



Mörschöle Gude,

ML is der richtige Tune für dich und dein AC.

alla donn.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich ging bisher davon aus, daß alle Helius Modelle das gleiche Tune brauchen, also MM?
So ist meiner Info nach zumindest die offizielle Empfehlung für das AM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2012)

Das dachte ich bisher auch. Es geht aber um das AC 29er 2013er bei ca.100kg Fleisch das drauf sitzt.


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Dezember 2012)

wenn einer ahnung hat dann der rainäär.


----------



## der-gute (4. Dezember 2012)

Schad

S Fanes hat MM, bekommt wohl nem MH

Des basst ned


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Dezember 2012)

Das Helius AM Steuerrohr hat glaube ich eine Mindesteinpresstiefe für Steuersätze. Darf ich darin (1,5") eigentlich ein Cane Creek Angle Set fahren??


----------



## nicolai.fan (4. Dezember 2012)

ja


----------



## Timmy35 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja, darfst Du, die Mindeseinpresstiefe ist nur für 1 1/8. Nicolai bietet den CC Angle-Set selber an.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es die geforderten 22mm hat, ja.
Wichtig ist eher, daß die untere Schale die Mindesttiefe aufweist, als die obere.



Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ja, darfst Du, die Mindeseinpresstiefe ist nur für 1 1/8. Nicolai bietet den CC Angle-Set selber an.


 
Ist mir neu, daß sich das nur auf 1 1/8 bezieht.
Bei meinem ST (mit 1.5") hat mich Vincent damals ebenfalls auf die Mindesteinpresstiefe hingewiesen.


----------



## Timmy35 (4. Dezember 2012)

Da stehts


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Dezember 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ja, darfst Du, die Mindeseinpresstiefe ist nur für 1 1/8. Nicolai bietet den CC Angle-Set selber an.



Dass die den selber anbieten hatte ich nämlich auch im Kopf.
Weiß auch noch jemand etwas mit den Größen anzufangen?
Im Tech-Sheet steht für den 1,5" Steuersatz: *EC49/38.1 | EC49/40*

Ich fahre im Moment das Angle Set *ZS49/28,6 | EC49/40* in einem 1,5" Steuerrohr und für tapered Gabelschaft. Dachte genau das Gleiche auch beim Helius AM zu brauchen...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (4. Dezember 2012)

Könnte passen


----------



## stasi (4. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Weiß auch noch jemand etwas mit den Größen anzufangen?
> Im Tech-Sheet steht für den 1,5" Steuersatz: *EC49/38.1 | EC49/40*


fuer 1.5 schaft



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Moment das Angle Set *ZS49/28,6 | EC49/40* in einem 1,5" Steuerrohr und für tapered Gabelschaft. Dachte genau das Gleiche auch beim Helius AM zu brauchen...?!


du koenntest sogar genau dasselbe montieren 
fuer tapered (und kleiner - mit conversion crown race)


----------



## NoJan (4. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es eine übersicht über die möglichen Rahmen Farbvarianten bei N?
Früher gab es mal ein Link ( http://www.nicolai.net/products_de/features/colorchart.html ), welcher mitlerweile nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Der Blog mit den verschiedenen Bike Farben auf der N Seite ist nicht hilfreich.

Ist es darüber hinaus bei N möglich den Rahmen in einer individuelle Farbe pulvern zu lassen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Dezember 2012)

Denke, daß N in jedem RAL-Ton pulvert. Nicht verfügbare Farben dauern dann halt etwas länger.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Dezember 2012)

@ stasi & "Rest"

Danke


----------



## kephren23 (5. Dezember 2012)

nicolai hat ca zweihundert pulverfarben auf Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Nicolai-eigene Lösung für die Zugführung beim Helius AM unterm Tretlager?

Oder kann man jede beliebige drunter bauen? Z.B. die hier:

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Zubehoer-...imano-Zugfuehrung-fuer-Tretlagergehaeuse.html


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Dezember 2012)

Ja. Gibt einen Zuganschlag, welcher an den Löchern der Achssicherungsschrauben befestigt werden.

Gruß Marco


----------



## wildbiker (5. Dezember 2012)

ich blick grad nicht mehr durch...(Rahmen ist noch nicht da), aber Steuersatz und zwar ist der bei meinem Händler eingetroffen...Ursprünglich hatte Händler: Reset #6235/#6200 bestellt.Lass denn zurückgehen weil Reset Racing Unterteil in schwarz (flache Lagerschale ZS55) und Oberteil EC34 in rot geliefert wurde.. Ist das normal bei Reset? Hab jetz umbestellt, nehm jetzt nen Acros. Kann das nicht doch nicht schon das neue Zerostack-Steuerrohr sein? Tapered ists aber.
Kennt jm. die maximale Gabeleinbauhöhe vom Argon FR?


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Dezember 2012)

Bestell den Steuersatz doch gleich bei N mit. Normalerweise hat Reset einen guten Service. Ich würde keinen Acros verbauen...


----------



## trailterror (5. Dezember 2012)

N baut auch manchmal das falsche ein 

Acros baut schon gute produkte...

Welches steuerrohr hast du am rahmen?


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Dezember 2012)

sollte das ganz normale tapered sein, wenn es nicht schon das neue zerostack ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> N baut auch manchmal das falsche ein
> 
> Acros baut schon gute produkte...
> 
> Welches steuerrohr hast du am rahmen?



Mir egal, solange sie einen Reset verbauen...


----------



## carbarazzi (6. Dezember 2012)

@wildbiker

Überleg dir das noch mal mit dem Acros, ich habe den auch im Tapered-Rahmen - und finde ihn nicht ganz passend und etwas zu klein im Vergleich zum dicken Rahmenrohr, siehe Foto:

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/su/dl/sudlhvx2x8ez/large_BLE_3890.jpg?0


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Dezember 2012)

Beim neuen ZS Steuerrohr, soll man keine Lagerschalen mehr sehen. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Beim neuen ZS Steuerrohr, soll man keine Lagerschalen mehr sehen. Oder liege ich da falsch?



Man sieht halt weniger 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2012)

Doch, ZS bedeutet nicht IS also integrated.
Du siehst den Rand der Schale, die sich aussen auf der Schnittfläche des Rohrs abstützt.
Das sind aber nur 1-2 mm, daher macht Farbe da mehr oder weniger Sinn...oben sieht man wegen des Deckels natürlich mehr!
Von der Seite is aber unten ca. 1-2 mm, oben ca. 2-3 mm sichtbar.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine Nicolai-eigene Lösung für die Zugführung beim Helius AM unterm Tretlager?
> 
> ...




Man hat doch beim AM sicher eine Zugverlegung für durchgehende Zughüllen,oder?
das Ding in deinem Link wäre nur geeignet wenn der Anschlg vorm Tretlager wäre!
du brauchst da glaub ich gar nichts drunterschrauben


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Doch, ZS bedeutet nicht IS also integrated.
> Du siehst den Rand der Schale, die sich aussen auf der Schnittfläche des Rohrs abstützt.
> Das sind aber nur 1-2 mm, daher macht Farbe da mehr oder weniger Sinn...oben sieht man wegen des Deckels natürlich mehr!
> Von der Seite is aber unten ca. 1-2 mm, oben ca. 2-3 mm sichtbar.



Meine ich auch so. Danke für die Richtigstellung.


----------



## wildbiker (8. Dezember 2012)

...Wann kommt eigentlich eine neue Nicolai-Webseite online und wann gibs den neuen Katalog??


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ...und wann gibs den neuen Katalog??



Auf den warte ich auch schon sehnsüchtigst


----------



## wildbiker (9. Dezember 2012)

...letztes Jahr lag der Heiligabend im Briefkasten...

Gut Ding brauchts wohl halt seine Zeit...

...warte noch immer auf meinen Rahmen...


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2012)

soll laut Hoshi dieses Jahr auch so sein  schau mer mal


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal hilfe:

Gibts einen (minimalen) unterscheide zwischen der konfiguration von z.b. einem 35' riser lenker und der konfiguration 20' lenker + 1,5 cm spacer?

Müsste doch beides auf die exakt gleiche höhe herauslaufen?

Aber

Ändert sich der reach vielleicht minimal? Wäre der reach bei ersterer variante ein klein wenig grösser?

Danke leude


----------



## Timmy35 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja, wäre er, weil durch die Spacer der Vorbau nicht nur höher, sondern auch nach hinten wandert, da das Steuerrohr nach hinten geneigt ist. Dürfte aber max. ein halber cm werden. Ich denke durch die unterschiedliche Kröpfung der Lenker wird sich ein größerer Unterschied ergeben und der Unterschied ist eher theoretisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab mal hilfe:
> 
> Gibts einen (minimalen) unterscheide zwischen der konfiguration von z.b. einem 35' riser lenker und der konfiguration 20' lenker + 1,5 cm spacer?
> 
> ...



Genau das Thema beschäftigt mich auch gerade. Ich habe ausgerechnet (Dreiecksberechnung) dass bei 66 Grad Lenkwinkel der Reach bei Einsatz von 1,5cm Spacer gerade mal um 1mm abnimmt.
Wir sprechen von 15mm Gesamtlänge die hier fast keinen Einfluss nimmt.

Bei Verwendung eins Riser-Lenkers mit "Backsweep" kann es zu erheblichen Änderungen kommen. Ich hab mir jetzt den Race Face Riser bestellt mit 8 Grad Backsweep. Je nach dem wo die Biegung nach hinten beginnt variiert der Wert bis zu 3,5cm!!!! Denn im Gegensatz zu den 15mm zuvor haben wir hier (der Race Face ist 780mm breit) bis zu 390mm Länge die Einfluss nimmt.
Das Ganze wohlgemerkt wenn man von einem Lenker mit 0 Grad ausgeht. Hat man zuvor schon einen mit z.B. 6 Grad Backsweep verbaut gehabt ist die Änderungen natürlich geringer. In dem Beispiel bleiben 2 Grad auf die Gesamtlänge übrig - das macht etwa 8mm.

Lenker ist gerade während ich die Nachricht tippe angekommen, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2012)

@Timmy

Danke! Ja hab ich mir auch gedacht, dass der reach bei der variante mit riserlenker ein bisschen wächst, eben weil das steuerrohr, respektiv der gabelschaft nach hinten verläuft....

Deinen 2ten satz hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden..?
 @kalkhoffpink

Echt, nur ein mm. Wäre quasi zu vernachlässigen 

3,5 cm wäre ne menge...d.h. Je breiter der lenker, desto mehr einfluss nimmt der backsweep?


Was machen 2 grad backsweep weniger/mehr bei gleichen lenkerbreite aus?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was machen 2 grad backsweep weniger/mehr bei gleichen lenkerbreite aus?



Kannst Du Dir leicht ausrechnen. Einfach den 8 Grad Wert von oben nehmen und entsprechend teilen...
Bei 8 Grad 3,5cm
bei 4 Grad 1,75cm
bei 2 Grad 0,875 cm
etc.

Wie gesagt, kommt auch drauf an wo die Biegung am Lenker ansetzt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Dämpfermontage am AM.

Bin gerade dabei den "Ersatzdämpger" zu montieren bis der richtige kommt. An der hinteren Befestigung sind ja Achse und "Abstandsbuchsen" sowie 2 Plastikspacer dabei. Sollten die Spacer innen am Dämpfer anliegen oder außen an der Befestigung...??


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Dezember 2012)

Innen am Dämpferauge.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2012)

Innen am Dämpfer.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UiUiUiUi (14. Dezember 2012)

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/n-katalog-2013-low


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Dezember 2012)

Das ist der neue N Katalog, demnächst auch als Printversion.
Oder was willst Du wissen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

Werde jetzt doch erst mal auf die Montage des Ersatzdämpfers verzichten. Von den Fox Dämpfern und meinen bisherigen Bikes bin ich gewohnt die Buchsen bei Bedarf mit einer Zange zu packen und so weit rauszudrehen, dass ich mit einem Schraubenzieher dahinter komme um diese komplett rauszuhebeln.
Wenn ich mir diese superschmalen Nicolai-Buchsen so ansehe, dann bekomm ich die ja nie mehr raus, wenn die mal im Dämpferauge drin sind. Da ist so wenig "Fleisch" um die nachher zu packen und wieder rauszudrehen...oder gibts da nen Trick? Mit der Zange "verbeulen" die Alu-Dinger halt auch sehr gerne was nicht so schön aussieht...

Ansonsten warte ich lieber noch die paar Tage auf den "finalen" Dämpfer


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

die lange achse kannst du doch mit der hand rausdrücken und die zwei kleinen buchsen hebel ich immer erst eine vorsichtig mitm schraubendreher raus und die andere drücke ich mit einer nuss raus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> die lange achse kannst du doch mit der hand rausdrücken und die zwei kleinen buchsen hebel ich immer erst eine vorsichtig mitm schraubendreher raus und die andere drücke ich mit einer nuss raus.



Also wenn meine Buchsen fest im Dämpferauge sitzen, komm ich da nicht mit nem Schraubenzieher dahinter/dazwischen. Deshalb erst mit der Zange packen und ein paar mal hin- und herdrehend ziehen, um einen kleinen Spalt zu schaffen wo ich den Schraubenzieher ansetzen kann...


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

ist ein wenig gefummel, ich geh mit den fingernägeln von daumen und zeigefinger rein und hebel solange rum bis ein minimalst-spalt für den phasenprüfer entsteht.
immer wenn ich dabei bin frage ich mich, warum ich mir nicht ein zweites set buchsen hole?


----------



## lakekeman (14. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du die Buchsen nicht per Hand rein und raus bekommst sitzen sie eh zu stramm und dementsprechend mies ist die Performance auch im Rad.
Ich kann Huber Buchsen nur empfehlen, die laufen sehr leicht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wenn du die Buchsen nicht per Hand rein und raus bekommst sitzen sie eh zu stramm und dementsprechend mies ist die Performance auch im Rad.
> Ich kann Huber Buchsen nur empfehlen, die laufen sehr leicht.



Wenn ich das Prinzip richtig verstanden habe, "dreht" sich der Dämpfer ja nicht mit den Buchsen im Dämpferauge sondern um die Achse, die durch die Buchsen läuft. Die Buchsen bewegen sich doch nicht, warum dürfen die dann nicht "peep" sitzen?
Im übrigen hatte ich diese extrem fest sitzenden Buchsen bislang bei allen Dämpfern (alles FOX, RP23, 2 versch. DHX)...


----------



## lakekeman (14. Dezember 2012)

Der Dämpfer dreht sich mittels Gleitlager im Dämpferauge um die Buchsen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer dreht sich mittels Gleitlager im Dämpferauge um die Buchsen.



Aber die Buchsen selbst drehen sich doch nicht im Dämpferauge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe dich glaub ich nicht ganz 

Im Dämpferauge sitzt das Gleitlager fest eingepresst. Das dreht sich natürlich nicht gegeneinander.
In das Gleitlager kommt die Buchse. Zwischen diesen beiden Teilen erfolgt die Drehung.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Aber die Buchsen selbst drehen sich doch nicht im Dämpferauge...



Die Alubuchsen, bzw. die Stahlachse dreht sich in den rot beschichteten Dämpferaugenhülsen.

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich glaub ich nicht ganz
> 
> Im Dämpferauge sitzt das Gleitlager fest eingepresst. Das dreht sich natürlich nicht gegeneinander.
> In das Gleitlager kommt die Buchse. Zwischen diesen beiden Teilen erfolgt die Drehung.



Ja, prima, dann denken wir ja das Gleiche. Aber warum soll ich denn dann Huber-Buchsen kaufen? Dreht sich die Achse in der Huber-Buchse besser? Es ging ja darum, dass die Buchsen an sich schlecht wieder aus dem Dämpferauge raus gehen, weil sie so fest drin sitzen. Ich schätze mal dass die Huber-Buchsen genauso fest drin sitzen...?!

Habe übrigens gerade per mail gelesen, dass mein "richtiger" Dämpfi bereits morgen kommen müsste, in sofern bin ich erst mal raus aus der Nummer...
Im Falle eines Falles muss ich die Buchsen eben mit den Fingernägeln rauspuhlen...


----------



## lakekeman (14. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Dreht sich die Achse in der Huber-Buchse besser? Es ging ja darum, dass die Buchsen an sich schlecht wieder aus dem Dämpferauge raus gehen, weil sie so fest drin sitzen. Ich schätze mal dass die Huber-Buchsen genauso fest drin sitzen...?!



Irgendwie benutzt du immer den Begriff Buchse für das, was ich Gleitlager nenne. Und Achse für das, was ich Buchse nenne. Verwirrend 

Die Huber Buchsen drehen in den Huber Gleitlagern sehr leicht und lassen sich auch viel leichter montieren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Dezember 2012)

Also ich verstehe das auch so. Im Dämpferauge Gleitlager/Bushing, da kommt die Achse/Bolzen durch und auf der sitzen links und rechts die Buchsen.
Den Bolzen konnte ich bei meinen Hubers auch vom Hand reindrücken, er saß aber fest. Die Buchsen sitzen lockerer drauf, soll ja auch Fett drunter passen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Problematik von Klakhoffpink beschreibt das diese Buchsen....







...wegen des kurzen Flansches recht schwer aus diesen Buchsen...






die sich im Dämpferauge befinden, herausgehen.


Und nommal zur Sicherheit für Khp. Die Alubuchsen auf dem oberen Bild drehen sich in den Gleithülsen auf dem unteren Bild.

G.


----------



## lakekeman (14. Dezember 2012)

Ok.

Also die Buchsen von Huber, sei es das zweiteilige Set oder das dreiteilige Set mit Achse - lassen sich per Hand ein- und ausbauen. Also keine Probleme wie bei "normalen" die extrem Stramm sitzen.

Natürlich sitzen sie fest, sonst hätte man ja Spiel.

Aber die Bewegung des Dämpfers ist deutlich leichtgängiger. Das merkt man schon im Ansprechen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm????

Ich glaub ich bin zu doof, deshalb auch mal ein Bildchen...

MEINE Buchsen sitzen ziemlich stramm im Dämpferauge und drehen sich mal Null. Drehen tut sich das ganze Ding um die Achse - im Falle Nicolai einfach "Schraube"...






Das was LB_Björn im unteren Bild zeigt ist bei mir fest im Dämpfer verbaut und sowas hab ich noch nie rein- oder rausgemacht und das dreht sich auch nicht sondern hält einfach nur die (meine) Buchsen fest.
Beim Entfernen kommt es dann zu "Verformungen"...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. Dezember 2012)

wenn du den Dämpfer einbaust und die Schrauben fest anziehst,dann drehen sich die Buchsen in den Gleitlagern im Dämpferauge,auch wenn sie augenscheinlich sehr fest sitzen!!sie werden im Rahmen und am Umlenkhebel Festgeklemmt!ab und und an muss man die Gleitlager dann tauschen da sie mit der Zeit ausleihern!wenn du mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lässt und ein und ausfederst wirst du sehn das sich die Alubuchsen nicht bewegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> wenn du den Dämpfer einbaust und die Schrauben fest anziehst,dann drehen sich die Buchsen in den Gleitlagern im Dämpferauge,auch wenn sie augenscheinlich sehr fest sitzen!!sie werden im Rahmen und am Umlenkhebel Festgeklemmt!ab und und an muss man die Gleitlager dann tauschen da sie mit der Zeit ausleihern!wenn du mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lässt und ein und ausfederst wirst du sehn das sich die Alubuchsen nicht bewegen!



So isses, wobei sie beim Helius wohl sehr sehr lang halten werden. Da sie recht moddergeschützt sind

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, ich hab gerade noch ein richtig doofes Problem beim Aufbau entdeckt. Weiß nicht ob das in diesem Thread richtig ist, ich versuch´s einfach mal.

Ich hab zufällig entdeckt - als mir das AM beim Aufbau (noch ohne Dämpfer) in der Mitte mal wieder zusammengesackt ist, dass der *XT-Umwerfer an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt beim einfedern*. Der Käfig ist wohl zu lang??
Wenn ich ihn höher montiere, schleift die Kette bereits ab dem 3. Zahnrad. (Im ersten Bild ist übrigens bereits der kürzere SLX zu sehen, bei dem es auch schon eng wird.)

Probehalber habe ich eben einen *SLX-Umwerfer* montiert. Da ist der Käfig etwas kürzer, klappt eben so, aber *dafür sitzt er am Rotationspunkt vom Hinterbau auf*, weil der Käfig wohl wiederum etwas breiter ist, bzw. der XT-Umwerfer da eine größere Aussparung hat. Den SLX kann ich auch nicht höher montieren, weil durch den kürzeren Käfig die Kette noch früher schleift (ab dem 4. Zahnrad) Der Umwerfer ist übrigens nicht verbogen, auch wenn es auf dem Bild 2 so aussieht....

Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (15. Dezember 2012)

War bei meinem FR auch so,als der Dämpfer noch nicht drin war!würde erstmal Den Dämpfer einbauen,ich glaube nicht das der Rahmen soweit zusammen sackt wenn der Dämpfer drin ist!um das Leitblech vom Drehpunkt wegzubekommen kannst du den inneren Anschlag etwas verstellen!war glaub ich die äussere Schraube auf dem Umwerfer!muss ja nicht viel sein,halber bis ganzer Millimeter reicht!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Dezember 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> War bei meinem FR auch so,als der Dämpfer noch nicht drin war!würde erstmal Den Dämpfer einbauen,ich glaube nicht das der Rahmen soweit zusammen sackt wenn der Dämpfer drin ist!um das Leitblech vom Drehpunkt wegzubekommen kannst du den inneren Anschlag etwas verstellen!war glaub ich die äussere Schraube auf dem Umwerfer!muss ja nicht viel sein,halber bis ganzer Millimeter reicht!



Gehofft habe ich das auch, aber wenn Du Dir mal ansiehst wie weit der Reifen im Bild vom Sattelrohr weg ist. Das sind sicher 1,5-2cm und trotzdem setzt der Umwerfer auf. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, geht das beim AM immer recht knapp aus mit der Reifenfreiheit und dem Sattelrohr - kann in bestimmter Kombi ja sogar zu Kollisionen kommen.
Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass 1-2cm eher die Norm sind...??


----------



## Joopie (15. Dezember 2012)

Montiere doch mal den Dämpfer und mache sie drücklos, mal sehn wie es dan
 aussieht.
Ich kann mir vorstellen das es dan passen könnte.


----------



## anjalein (15. Dezember 2012)

Genau aus dem Grund bietet Nicolai DM-Umwerfer an. 
Es gibt von Sram Schellenumwerfer für 2-fach mit denen es nicht zur Kollision kommt. Mit deinen Umwerfern musst du mit einem Kompromiss leben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Ideen?



Ja klar.

So wie das aussieht, sehs jetzt aber nicht so richtig, ist das ein 3fach Umwerfer!?

Du hast aber eine 2fach Kurbel, gelle?

Setz den Umwerfer einfach nach oben....so als wenn du eine 3fach Kurbel montiert hättest, dann sollte das funktionieren. Oder kauf dir einen 2fach Umwerfer.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja klar.
> 
> So wie das aussieht, sehs jetzt aber nicht so richtig, ist das ein 3fach Umwerfer!?
> 
> ...



Danke für den Einwand, ja ist eine 2-fach Kurbel 24/36.
Die beiden Umwerfer sind allerdings auch 2-fach Umwerfer: Ein Shimano SLX FD-M667 und ein XT FD-M771.

Weiter oben motieren geht wie geschrieben nicht, weil sonst beim Fahren auf dem 24er Blatt die Kette bereits auf dem 15er Ritzel schleift.
13er und 11er geht mal überhaupt nicht. Beim Wildcard konnte ich im kleinen Blatt sogar ALLE Gänge problemlos fahren - trotz querlaufender Kette. Aber zumindest ist sie nicht dauerhaft über das Führungsblech gerattert...


----------



## lakekeman (15. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab hier bei 3 Helius den SLX 2-fach Umwerfer montiert.
Der setzt bei richtiger Klemmhöhe nicht auf der Kettenstrebe auf und wenn man den inneren Anschlag entsprechend setzt geht er auch am Lagerpunkt vorbei.
Ist aber alles Millimeterarbeit 
Schaltung läuft jeweils perfekt und schleift auf keinem Gang.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Danke für den Einwand, ja ist eine 2-fach Kurbel 24/36.
> Die beiden Umwerfer sind allerdings auch 2-fach Umwerfer: Ein Shimano SLX FD-M667 und ein XT FD-M771.
> 
> Weiter oben motieren geht wie geschrieben nicht, weil sonst beim Fahren auf dem 24er Blatt die Kette bereits auf dem 15er Ritzel schleift.
> 13er und 11er geht mal überhaupt nicht. Beim Wildcard konnte ich im kleinen Blatt sogar ALLE Gänge problemlos fahren - trotz querlaufender Kette. Aber zumindest ist sie nicht dauerhaft über das Führungsblech gerattert...



Das macht nix. Wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt, dann passt alles wg. Sag. Montiere den Dämpfer und simuliere mit einem Spanngurt dein Gewicht. Ausrichten und fertig!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Dezember 2012)

@lakekeman

Das mit der Millimeterarbeit unterschreib ich sofort.
Ist wie bei einem Rennpferddas ist auch "anspruchsvoller" als ein Arbeitspferd

 @MarcoFibr

Exzellenter Einwurf. Da hast Du tatsächlich recht.
Werde ich gleich mal mit berücksichtigen


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Dezember 2012)

Viel Erfolg beim Aufbau.


----------



## Joopie (15. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das macht nix. Wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt, dann passt alles wg. Sag. Montiere den Dämpfer und simuliere mit einem Spanngurt dein Gewicht. Ausrichten und fertig!


Hmm, wie siehts den beim Spung/aufederung/entlastung aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2012)

Da tritt man recht wenig 

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da tritt man recht wenig
> 
> G.


aber eine kollision ist ein kollision egal ob da getreten wird oder nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> aber eine kollision ist ein kollision egal ob da getreten wird oder nicht



Ich meinte dabei nur die schleifende aufliegende Kette am Umwerfer, net die Einstellung wenn der Umwerfer angeht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Dezember 2012)

Also die Anregung mit dem SAG hat geholfen. Ist halt Millimeterarbeit und trotzdem nicht optimal. Ich hab den Umwerfer jetzt so hoch montiert, dass er nur noch in der 171er Einstellung (oberes Loch) beim Einfedern anstösst. Trotzdem schrabbelt die Kette zumindest beim 11er Ritzel noch auf dem Führungsblech des XT.

Trotzdem war das mit dem Wildcard auch mit dem kürzeren Käfig des SLX irgendwie kein Problem. Da bin ich auf dem Trail immer wie mit einer Einfach-Schaltung alles auf dem kleinen 24er Blatt gefahren und hab nur außerhalb zum Beschleunigen wieder auf das 36er geschaltet.

Die *Direct Mount* Geschichte kann man nachträglich nicht mehr einbauen, oder??


----------



## trailterror (16. Dezember 2012)

Du braust vermutlich "nur" ne neue "DM strebe"...

Sollte dann eigentlich funzen, vermut ich mal...


----------



## Midgetman (17. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand, welcher RAL Ton das Kawa Grün ist?


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Dezember 2012)

Hat glaube ich keine RAL Nummer, kannst ja mal posten, wenn doch.
RAL6018 ist aber ziemlich nahe dran oder Du bestellst direkt den Ton.


----------



## Midgetman (17. Dezember 2012)

Nee, es ging um die Lackierung meines Zeitfahrrades - wird dann aber doch 5018.

MTB technisch bin ich versorgt


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Dezember 2012)

Türkisblau ist auch nett


----------



## andi.f.1809 (17. Dezember 2012)

ich werd mir eine schwarz metallic Kontur Pulverbeschichtung machen lassen;-)
aber leider erst nächstes Jahr.....


----------



## nucleon1980 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich in meinen Helius AM Rahmen von 2010 einen 222 mm Luftdämpfer (Manitou Evolver ESX-6) problemlos einbauen??


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Dezember 2012)

Nö. 216 ist max.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Dezember 2012)

Einfach mal die Sufu nutzen, das wurde hier in letzter Zeit schon mehrfach diskutiert.


----------



## fruchtmoose (19. Dezember 2012)

-


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Dezember 2012)

mit 180mm gabel und einem hoch bauenden steuersatz und ggf. einer hammerschmidt sollte dem eigentlich nix entgegen stehen. bei 182 vielelicht ein l nehmen? mit deinre körpergröße könnte m zu klein und l zu gross sein. daher: testen!


----------



## trailterror (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass dein vorhaben funktionieren könnte...

Ion 18 würde natürlich passen wie die faust aufs auge


----------



## stasi (20. Dezember 2012)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Ist es eurer Meinung nach möglich/sinnvoll, den Rahmen nicht als DH-Bike sondern eher als Freerider aufzubauen (SC verbauen etc.)?



moeglich - ja
sinnvoll - naja 






http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8248508&postcount=2089




MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Die Totem passt mMn perfekt (Coil mit MissionControl DH) ins ION. Fahr das Ion in der 197mm Variante und hauptsächlich technischere Sachen. Wer schnellere Sachen mag soll 213mm und Doppelbrücke fahren. Sehr Spurstabil, trotz des Lenkwinkels (ein Loch weiter vorgerückt als Werkseinstellung) wirklich wendig. Sehr angenehm empfinde ich das tiefe Tretlager (hab mein's bei knapp 34cm gemessen). Sehr positiv überrascht war ich von der Geometrie beim Bergauftreten. Trotz der knapp 18kg kann man sehr angenehm pedalieren ohne nerviges Wippen (liegt wahrscheinlich auch am Double Barrel).


----------



## fruchtmoose (20. Dezember 2012)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (20. Dezember 2012)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Robustheit des Rahmens aus - mit was muss ich abgesehen vom normalen Verschleiß (Lager etc.) bei dauerhaftem einsatzzweckmäßigem Gebrauch rechnen? (Anfälligkeiten??)



ausser einem schaltauge fällt mir nichts ein... jetzt schon 3 Saison mit den selben lagern unterwegs, immer noch top


----------



## mok2905 (20. Dezember 2012)

Frage: Welche Maße müssen die Dämpferbuchsen beim Ion ST 2009 haben?


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand ein Bild vom Hope Vorbau 50mm, 25 Grad am Rad montiert?


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Dezember 2012)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Robustheit des Rahmens aus - mit was muss ich abgesehen vom normalen Verschleiß (Lager etc.) bei dauerhaftem einsatzzweckmäßigem Gebrauch rechnen? (Anfälligkeiten??)


 
Moin,

wenn du eins beim ION ST vergessen kannst, ist das die Zuverlässigkeit. Und damit meine ich keinen erhöhten Aufwand, sondern wirklich das Vergessen. Guru hat einen passenden Kommentar:

Sinngemäß: Nach einem nuklearem Krieg überleben wahrscheinlich nur die Kakerlaken und Nicolai Rahmen.

Du wirst unter normalen Bedingungen keinen kaputt machen.

Grüße


----------



## Midgetman (21. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das Problem ist nur, das was Du wegen der Zuverlässigkeit sparst, gibste auch wieder bei Nicolai aus, weil Du dann noch eins haben willst...


----------



## raschaa (21. Dezember 2012)

...oder du erliegst den flüchtigen reizen irgendeiner hydroformierten "schönheit" und fängst an zu grübeln wie du das legitimieren kannst das Ion abzuschaffen, weil es ja eigentlich kein grund gibt es zu ersetzen...


----------



## BC-23 (21. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit den Rahmen durch entsprechende Vorbehandlung auch in glänzend eloxiert zu Ordern?


----------



## fruchtmoose (21. Dezember 2012)

-


----------



## trailterror (21. Dezember 2012)




----------



## blubb86 (28. Dezember 2012)

hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir eine Boxxer Team von 2011 gekauft. mein Problem ist das diese nicht in meinen Fettsatz passt. an  der Gabel ist so eine Art Reduzierhülse. brauche ich einen anderen Steuersatz oder gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Dezember 2012)

kannst du davon mal ein Bild hochladen?ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was du mit Reduzierhülze meinst!


----------



## blubb86 (28. Dezember 2012)

klar hier : http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3118/rx83eeal_jpg.htm


----------



## WODAN (28. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du die Gabel neu gekauft oder ist noch der alte Steuersatzkonus montiert?


----------



## blubb86 (28. Dezember 2012)

hatte ich jemand abgekauft. es könnte sein das noch was drauf ist aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es abkommen könnte.


----------



## acid-driver (28. Dezember 2012)

das ist ein reset-steuersatzkonus. 

einfach mit einem schmalen schlitz-schraubendreher unter die beiden einkerbungen und anschließend mit einem alten messer weiterhebeln. 
im zweifel ein bisschen warm machen ((heißluft-)föhn)


----------



## blubb86 (28. Dezember 2012)

okay danke für die schnelle Hilfe. und guten rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## kephren23 (28. Dezember 2012)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das ist ein reset-steuersatzkonus.
> 
> einfach mit einem schmalen schlitz-schraubendreher unter die beiden einkerbungen und anschließend mit einem alten messer weiterhebeln.
> im zweifel ein bisschen warm machen ((heißluft-)föhn)


das mit dem messer würde ich aber lassen, billige können bei sowas ganz schnell brechen und bei nem scharfen kann es zu schweren verletzungen kommen.
lieber nur nen vernünftigen schraubendreher nehmen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Dezember 2012)

blubb86 schrieb:


> hatte ich jemand abgekauft. es könnte sein das noch was drauf ist aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es abkommen könnte.


 
Jepp, ist der alte Reset-Konus.

Ich mache es mit einem genau in die Öffnung passenden Schraubendreher.
Gabel auf den Kopf stellen und immer mit Handkraft abwechselnd pro Seite einmal drehen. Am Anfang tut sich nichts, aber nach einer Weile wird er zunehmend lockerer. Wenn der Spalt groß genug ist, nehme ich ein Stück Hartholz oder Plastikrohr und klopfe den Konus komplett runter, da aber auch wieder kurz pro Seite, so daß er sich nicht verklemmt.
Mit Fön warmmachen ist nicht verkehrt, eventl. auch vorher Brunox rein und eine halbe Stunde einwirken lassen.
Wenn das alles nichts für Dich ist, es gibt einen ziemlich teuren Abzieher von Reset (braucht man aber nicht  ).

P.S. Wenn Du den Konus ohne Beschädigung runterbekommst, ich bräuchte gerade einen


----------



## der-gute (29. Dezember 2012)

welches Fox Federbein (Float RP23) wäre denn das passende für meine 95 kg und mein Helius AC 29 2013?

Linkage ratio

ich weiss nur nicht, ob der XL Rahmen mit seinem 216er Federbein auch diese Linkage ratio hat?

Tech sheet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbgandy (29. Dezember 2012)

passt 26"*2,60 maxxis ardent in Helius cc


----------



## der-gute (29. Dezember 2012)

ohne das Rad zu kennen, sag ich mal spontan NEIN

der Ardent 26x2.4 passt grade so in mein Argon FR


----------



## c_w (29. Dezember 2012)

Geht sicher nicht. Je nach Hersteller wird es schon bei 2.3 knapp...

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Dezember 2012)

Mal meinerseits eine Frage zu Sinnhaftigkeit eines Gabelumbaues.
Helius FR 08 mit 200mm DC (Fox40)?
Referenzmaß des Helius ist 540mm, die Gabel hat 570mm. Mit extraflachen Brücken und flacher Schale unten kann ich die 3cm sicher noch verringern.

Es handelt sich um mein FR aus dem Bikemarkt mit ST/AFR-Unterrohr.
Soll eine reine Spaßmaschine werden, nix mit Touren. Bin seit längerem schon auf der Suche nach einem AFR, Ion 18 ist budgetmäßig nicht drin.

Macht das Eurer Meinung nach Sinn?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

Naja, wenn es ein 2008er ist und die Rferenz damals 540mm war, dann hast du mit 570mm sicherlich die Referenz 2013...zumidest was den Lenkwinkel angeht

G.


----------



## pfalz (29. Dezember 2012)

> passt 26"*2,60 maxxis ardent in Helius cc



Geht wohl nicht...Hab mal gerade bei meiner Holden Ihrem CC gemessen (2.25er Ardent auf DT 5.1 Felgen): beidseitig noch ca 5mm Platz zwischen den Kettenstreben, Stollen gemessen. Abstand in diesem Bereich zwischen den Streben ca. 65mm. Deckt sich also gut mit den Werten von hier: 

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Maxxis-Ardent-26x2.25.html

für 2.6er Ardent:

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Maxxis-Ardent-26x2.60.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es ein 2008er ist und die Rferenz damals 540mm war, dann hast du mit 570mm sicherlich die Referenz 2013...zumidest was den Lenkwinkel angeht
> 
> G.




Ja!? Das heißt für mich im genauen?


----------



## stasi (30. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ja!? Das heißt für mich im genauen?


rocknroll!
du hast die freigabe fuer 565
flache schale kannst du knicken mit deinem 1.125
flacher winkel ist aber moeglich. den bauen sie dir auch mit 22mm einpresstiefe.


----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ja!? Das heißt für mich im genauen?



viel SpazZ in der GaranTie freien Zone


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Dezember 2012)

Das mal abgesehen.
Wahrscheinlich ist aber der recht steile Sitzwinkel einfach kontraproduktiv


----------



## WODAN (30. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das mal abgesehen.
> Wahrscheinlich ist aber der recht steile Sitzwinkel einfach kontraproduktiv


Spare lieber auf ein günstiges Helius ST oder ein Ion. Mit der Doppelbrücke versaust Du die Geometrie vom Helius FR zu einem Chopper.


----------



## stasi (30. Dezember 2012)

imho unterscheiden sich bb offset und lw von fr (mit -1°headset) und st (bei gleicher gabel) quasi nicht.
evtl hilft (thomson) setback auch weiter.
state of the art ist das alles natuerlich nicht.
probieren geht ueber studieren. (und hindert nicht am sparen)
(kunstflieger fragen - hatte ua auch schon ne dorado im fr)


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem Setback ist nen guter Tipp 
Aufgrund des dicken Unterrohres sollte belastungsmäßig eigentlich 200mm.

Ich probier es einfach mal, das ST braucht sowieso mal einen Lagerservice und das FR ist schon nackig 
Dann hoffe ich mal auf ordentlich Dreckswetter und Motivation.


----------



## stasi (30. Dezember 2012)

du besitzt nucleon, fr und st? weshalb ueberhaupt die fr dc ueberlegung und nicht einfach das st nehmen? bzw warum nicht fr und st verkaufen und was aktuelles fuer den park schiessen? (btw afr hat auch nur 565 freigabe)


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Dezember 2012)

Weil das ST auf Rohloff ausgelegt ist.
Ich brauche was für nur bergab und möglichst leicht.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Dezember 2012)

Sind aber einige AFR mit DC im Forum  unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (30. Dezember 2012)

sind alle auf 565 getravelt


----------



## stasi (30. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Weil das ST auf Rohloff ausgelegt ist.
> Ich brauche was für nur bergab und möglichst leicht.


schon mal an eine transplantation gedacht?
fr hinterbau (evtl nur druckstreben) ans st
falls es passt... 
spart nebenbei auch gewicht


----------



## fruchtmoose (30. Dezember 2012)

-


----------



## hoschi2007 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte mein Helius AM Pinion (Gr. M; 1.5"-Steuerrohr) mit einem AngleSet ausstatten und somit den Lenkwinkel um 1,5 Grad flacher machen.
Gabel soll eine Lyrik (Tapered, 170mm) werden.

Passt der Steuersatz: Works Components 1.5 Degree ZS49 -EC49 - 'Tapered' Steerer Tube Headset (SET 4: 124-131mm)?
-->http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/new---15-degree-zs49--ec49---tapered-steerer-tube-headset-205-p.asp
Haut das mit der Einpresstiefe, usw. hin?
Hat die Gabelkrone noch ausreichend Platz zum Unterrohr?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinen Fragen weiterhelfen.


----------



## Famulus36 (31. Dezember 2012)

stasi schrieb:


> du besitzt nucleon, fr und st? weshalb ueberhaupt die fr dc ueberlegung und nicht einfach das st nehmen? bzw warum nicht fr und st verkaufen und was aktuelles fuer den park schiessen? (btw afr hat auch nur 565 freigabe)


Bin ich dafür.


----------



## stasi (31. Dezember 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinen Fragen weiterhelfen.


alles richtig soweit. passt.


----------



## raschaa (1. Januar 2013)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum ION ST (2011) Rahmengröße M
> 
> Laut tech sheet hat das gute Stück in M einen Radstand von 1167 mm..
> 
> ...



gar nicht... die zwei bohrungen der fw-verstellung liegen auf der selben kreisbahn


----------



## trailterror (1. Januar 2013)

zervus,

noch mal ganz kurz.

ich behalts einfach net  


* bei einbau einer um einen cm höher bauenden federgabel:

- LW: ca 0,5` flacher
- SW: ca.... `flacher/steiler?
- Tretlager: ca.....mm höher/tiefer?

Danke


----------



## beetle (1. Januar 2013)

- LW: 1° flacher
- SW: flacher
- Tretlager: höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Januar 2013)

Frage zu einem (anderen) AFR Projekt:
216er statt 222er Dämpfer macht den Lenkwinkel flacher. Wäre grundsätzlich nicht so schlimm, da das Rad eh nur für DH genutzt werden soll. Spricht da also grundsätzlich was dagegen?


----------



## trailterror (1. Januar 2013)

Danke beetle schonmal...

Mit dem 0,5' flacheren LW war ich mir eigtl sicher :/
Wie sicher bist du dir mit dem 1' flacheren LW?

-SW flacher, tretlager höher hatte ich auch so in erinnerung 

Weisste nicht um ca wieviel?


----------



## raschaa (1. Januar 2013)

ich mache so was mit Linkage

für ein Helius AM bedeuten 1cm mehr gabeleinbaulänge:

0,5° flacher bei LW und SW
3,5mm höheres Tretlager


----------



## trailterror (1. Januar 2013)




----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Januar 2013)

Tune bei sehr leichtem Fahrer:
In ein Helius soll der Vivid Air, Fahrergewicht ist ca. 55kg.
Sich in dem Fall M/M oder eines mit weniger Druckstufe?


----------



## Diamondaine (2. Januar 2013)

Denke M/M ist nur von Übersetzung des Hinterbaus abhängig, das Gewicht spielt nur eine Rolle für den Luftdruck...
Ich fahre das AM mit 75kg und bin mit M/M Super zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chichiri (2. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Frage zu einem (anderen) AFR Projekt:
> 216er statt 222er Dämpfer macht den Lenkwinkel flacher. Wäre grundsätzlich nicht so schlimm, da das Rad eh nur für DH genutzt werden soll. Spricht da also grundsätzlich was dagegen?



Kann prinzipiell Probleme machen, weil uU der Reifen im voll eingefederten Zustand an der Sattelstütze schleift. Hab aber leider selber kein AFR, kann daher nix Konkretes sagen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Januar 2013)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Denke M/M ist nur von Übersetzung des Hinterbaus abhängig, das Gewicht spielt nur eine Rolle für den Luftdruck...
> Ich fahre das AM mit 75kg und bin mit M/M Super zufrieden.



Irgendwer empfahl hier mal bei einem Fahrer mit hohem Gewicht ein L-Tune?, ich glaube der Rainer war es. Dementsprechend macht es eventl. bei einem sehr leichten Fahrer Sinn, ein entgegengesetztes zu verbauen. Mit 75kg entsprichst Du ja eher dem Durchschnitt und bist nicht wirklich leicht.



Chichiri schrieb:


> Kann prinzipiell Probleme machen, weil uU der Reifen im voll eingefederten Zustand an der Sattelstütze schleift. Hab aber leider selber kein AFR, kann daher nix Konkretes sagen.



Denke schon, daß das ohne Kollision geht.
Habe mittlerweile schon Abstand davon genommen, vor allem wegen des flacher werdenden Lenkwinkels.


----------



## Diamondaine (2. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Irgendwer empfahl hier mal bei einem Fahrer mit hohem Gewicht ein L-Tune?, ich glaube der Rainer war es. Dementsprechend macht es eventl. bei einem sehr leichten Fahrer Sinn, ein entgegengesetztes zu verbauen. Mit 75kg entsprichst Du ja eher dem Durchschnitt und bist nicht wirklich leicht.


Ja, das weiß ich, dachte der tune ist nur von hinterbau/vorlieben abhängig, aber man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (2. Januar 2013)

Da hier grade das Thema Dämpfer im Gespräch ist, möchte ich eine kleine Frage stellen. 

Hab mir ein Ion 18 Rahmen gekauft, dieser sollte morgen bei mir eintreffen. Beim Dämpfer hab ich lange überlegt ob Coil oder Air und tendiere jetzt eher zu Coil. Nun zur Frage: Welche Feder bei einem Gewicht von ca. 95kg (mit Ausrüstung) ist zu empfehlen?
Cane Creek Spring Calculator spuckt 450 aus, jedoch bezweifle ich dies sehr stark. 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## trailterror (3. Januar 2013)

Ich kenn mich da leider wenig aus....klingt aber schon (zu?) weich...


----------



## WODAN (3. Januar 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Da hier grade das Thema Dämpfer im Gespräch ist, möchte ich eine kleine Frage stellen.
> 
> Hab mir ein Ion 18 Rahmen gekauft, dieser sollte morgen bei mir eintreffen. Beim Dämpfer hab ich lange überlegt ob Coil oder Air und tendiere jetzt eher zu Coil. Nun zur Frage: Welche Feder bei einem Gewicht von ca. 95kg (mit Ausrüstung) ist zu empfehlen?
> Cane Creek Spring Calculator spuckt 450 aus, jedoch bezweifle ich dies sehr stark.
> ...



ION20, gleiches Gewicht, Fox RC4  > 550


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Januar 2013)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten. 

Ja das die vorgeschlagene Feder zu weich ist habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. 

Verstehe jedoch nicht was ich bei dem Spring Calculator falsch eingegeben habe. 

Spring Calculator

Frame Travel(MM): *???*
Shock Stroke: 70mm(2,75")
Total Riding Weight(KG): 95
SAG (%): Free Ride - 30%
Preload (MM=Turns): *???*
Weight on Rear (%): Free Ride - 72%

Werde wohl ums experementieren nicht herum kommen. Zunächste werde ich mir wohl eine Cane Creek Feder kaufen, da diese deutlich günstiger sind als die K9. Wenn ich die passende gefunden habe werde ich mir eine bei K9 bestellen.


----------



## pfalz (3. Januar 2013)

> Cane Creek Spring Calculator spuckt 450 aus, jedoch bezweifle ich dies sehr stark.



tftuned spuckt ähnliche Ergebnisse aus...ausprobieren.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Januar 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> tftuned spuckt ähnliche Ergebnisse aus...ausprobieren.



Ja das hab ich auch gemerkt, damit war die Verwirrung komplett. 
Wirds wohl zuerst einmal eine 500er werden.

Hätte noch eine weitere Frage. Der Rahmen ist heute angekommen, jetzt hab ich beim näheren betrachten gemerkt das die obere Dämpferaufnahme -15 aufweist.
Was wird mit dieser Aufnahme geändert?


----------



## wildbiker (4. Januar 2013)

Für was sind die 3 Gewindelöcher? Sind die an allen Argon (CC/AM/FR)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Januar 2013)

Die sind für Gepäckträger und Schutzblech. Ob die an allen Argons sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## kephren23 (5. Januar 2013)

scheinen vorgefertigte Standardteile bei den Argons zu sein, die wohl an allen Argons verbaut werden. Bei Nicolai gabs eine Kiste mit den gefrästen Hälften.
und das Bild ist ja von nem AM, wer baut da schon nen Schutzblech oder Gepäckträger dran?


----------



## guru39 (5. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> und das Bild ist ja von nem AM




Warum sollte man das bei Nicolai nicht in der Argon Reihe standardisieren?


----------



## kephren23 (5. Januar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das bei Nicolai nicht in der Argon Reihe standardisieren?



das wollte ich eigentlich genau damit sagen, bissl blöd ausgedrückt vielleicht.
Is halt ein Standard-Bauteil, deswegen auch am AM zu finden.


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Januar 2013)

ist bei mein FR von 2011 auch so.


----------



## der-gute (5. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> und das Bild ist ja von nem AM, wer baut da schon nen Schutzblech oder Gepäckträger dran?



Argon FR 2009 mit extra Gewinde für Tubus Träger:









für den Fall der Fälle!


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Januar 2013)

Moin,

bin HS unwissend! Also, habt bitte ein Nachsehen.

Koennte evtl. guenstig ne HS AM mit Lager (alles neu) schiessen (340 Euro). Fahre zur Zeit noch XO Redwin 3x9. Kann man den Redwin 3fach Trigger auf zweifach umbauen, so dass er fuer die HS passt?

Gruesse

Habe diese Anfrage mal in den Hammerschmidt Faden gestellt. Leider bis dato keine Antwort. Fliege aber morgen zurueck aus Zagreb und muesste das Dingen wenn heute schiessen. Wo sind die Nicolai-HS Spezis? Und was haltet Ihr generell von der HS

Gruss


----------



## trailterror (5. Januar 2013)

Ich selbst bin auch noch keine ausgiebig gefahren...

Allgemein gibts geteilte meinungen


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Januar 2013)

Gute Frage.
Ist ziemlich ruhig um die Hammerschmidt geworden. 2 Bekannte von mir sind wieder auf 2-fach Kettenblätter gewechselt, wegen Defekten vor allem da sie bei denen sehr laut gewesen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (5. Januar 2013)

HS mit 3-Fach Trigger sollte gehen.
Ich hab meine HS jetzt seit 2 Jahren und bin super zufreiden damit. Ich schalte öfter mit der HS am mit dem Schaltwerk weils schneller geht.
Wenn die HS laut wird gibts das hier http://www.weicon.de/pages/de/produkte/spray/haftschmierstoff/ketten-und-seil-spray.php
Damit ist sie sehr leise.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> Ist ziemlich ruhig um die Hammerschmidt geworden. 2 Bekannte von mir sind wieder auf 2-fach Kettenblätter gewechselt, wegen Defekten vor allem da sie bei denen sehr laut gewesen ist.



Im Auslieferungszustand soll wohl nur sehr wenig dünnflüssiges Öl enthalten sein. Wie JAY-L schon geschrieben hat soll das Seil- und Kettenspray eine deutliche Geräuschminderung herbeiführen.

Bin selbst auch noch stark am überlegen ob ich mir die HS ans Ion schrauben soll. Mir gefallen die meisten Kettenführungen einfach nicht.


----------



## Eksduro (5. Januar 2013)

bin auch ein unbedingter fürsprecher...

leise zu bekommen ist kein thema mit fett und dem weicon spray

du musst halt nur mit dem mehrgewicht leben und alle paar monate das ding mal aufmachen, reinigen und neu fetten....


----------



## guru39 (5. Januar 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin HS unwissend! Also, habt bitte ein Nachsehen.
> 
> ...



Die HS ist schon ein klasse Teil, ich würde sie aber nur noch fahren wollen wenn es nicht anders geht.


+ sauberes und schnelles Schalten.
+ Bodenfreiheit.
+ Integrierte Kettenführung 
- schwer.
- schlechter Wirkungsgrad im Overdrive.
- Laut (hat mich nicht gestört).
(- man benötigt 2 Werkzeuge zur Innenlager Mon/Demontage.)

Ich bin seinerzeit mit Original Shifter gefahren weil mir gesagt wurde dass das Übersetzungsverhältnis ein anderes wäre.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Januar 2013)

@guru39

Du hast ja auch ein sehr schönes Ion 18. Weist du zufällig aus dem Stehgreif welche oberen Dämpferaufnahmen verbaut sind, bzw. welche Standard sind?
Bei mir sind -15 verbaut, auf den Bildern im Ion 18 Thread sind bei allen Ion 18 andere verbaut, die weiter nach unten bzw. hinten zeigen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Januar 2013)

Bin auch immer wieder am hin- und herüberlegen wegen einer *HS*, aber die Vorteile gegenüber dem Gewichtsnachteil waren für mich bis dato nicht ausschlaggebend. Ich fahre im Moment eine 2-fach mit 24/36 und "auf dem Trail" fahre ich fast alles auf dem 24er Blatt. Ebenso bei technischen Anstiegen oder in sonstigem schwierigen Gelände. Nur "zwischen" den Trails oder bei der Anfahrt fahre ich das 36er. Die Notwendigkeit zwischen 24er und 36er zu schalten kommt also bei einer 4Std. Ausfahrt vielleicht 5-10x vor. Davon vielleicht 1-2x verkackt, weil zu spät auf das Gelände reagiert... Somit würde nur noch die größere Bodenfreiheit und die integrierte KeFü an Vorteilen überbleiben. Aber dafür 600g mehr am Bike und der ständige Bienenkorb????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Januar 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> @guru39
> 
> Du hast ja auch ein sehr schönes Ion 18. Weist du zufällig aus dem Stehgreif welche oberen Dämpferaufnahmen verbaut sind, bzw. welche Standard sind?
> Bei mir sind -15 verbaut, auf den Bildern im Ion 18 Thread sind bei allen Ion 18 andere verbaut, die weiter nach unten bzw. hinten zeigen.



War grad im Keller und hab mal nachgeschaut, steht leider nix drauf bei meinem Baik.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Januar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> War grad im Keller und hab mal nachgeschaut, steht leider nix drauf bei meinem Baik.



Vielen Dank für die Mühe. 

Ja hab mich nur gewundert das bei mir die Aufnahme einwenig anders aussieht als die ganzen Aufnahmen im Ion 18 Thread.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand einen nachrüstbaren Taco erliegen und kann mir mal den Abstand von Bohrung zu Bohrung durchgeben?
Wurde gerne herausfinden, ob man die 77Designz Freesolo mit sowas nachrüsten kann.
Danke.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Januar 2013)

wer hier von den nicolaianern ist auf den onza ibex/greina unterwegs?

das helius am muss abspecken und die muddy mary fliegen runter.

stehe zwischen den onza oder hans dampf?


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Januar 2013)

Der Muddy Mary ist ein guter Reifen für die aktuellen Schlammschlachten. Der HD ist eher ein Allrounder. Somit kannst Du beide Reifen nicht allein aufgrund des Gewichtes vergleichen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo!
Hätte auch mal ne Frage:
Mein Helius Fr hat eine Kettenführungsaufnahme wie dieser Ufo Rahmen hier:





Kann ich damit Hammerschmidt fahren??


----------



## wildbiker (6. Januar 2013)

sieht nach ISCG05 adapter (NOT Hammerschmidt) aus...aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.


----------



## mok2905 (6. Januar 2013)

Laut Nicolai hat das 2009er Ion ST einen 30,9er Innendurchmesser vom Sitzrohr. Meins hat jetzt aber gemessene 30,0mm. Außendurchmesser ist 35mm, also passend zu 30,9mm.

Wie kann das sein und ist das immer so?


----------



## nicolai.fan (6. Januar 2013)

Ist es ein XL?


----------



## mok2905 (6. Januar 2013)

Größe ist M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (6. Januar 2013)




----------



## trailterror (6. Januar 2013)

@juggles

HD soll ja ein angeblich ein trockenreifen sein...ich würd den im moment nicht montieren...

Baron 2.3 könnt das richtige für dich sein, oder zu schmal?

Bistde vorn und hinten MM gefahren?


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Januar 2013)

ja bin die ganze letzte saison konstant den 2,35er muddy mary gefahren weil das bike auch als parkgefährt dienen musste...habe dafür jetzt was eigenes.

soll ein gut laufender allrounder werden.

der muddy mary fuhr sich doch recht zäh auf langen touren.


----------



## beetle (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn du hinten den Albert drauf machst, gibt sich das nicht viel in Sachen Grip. Pedaliert sich aber deutlich leichter. Vorn wollte ich die MM nicht mehr missen. Ich fahre eher Touren. Was natürlich deutlich besser rollt ist hinten den Crossmark und vorn Advantage. Fahre ich auf dem anderen Rad und ist vom Grip her ok. Viel Matsch sollte dann aber nicht kommen.


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2013)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Laut Nicolai hat das 2009er Ion ST einen 30,9er Innendurchmesser vom Sitzrohr. Meins hat jetzt aber gemessene 30,0mm. Außendurchmesser ist 35mm, also passend zu 30,9mm.
> 
> Wie kann das sein und ist das immer so?



eigentlich, wie oben schon erwähnt, nur bei XL.
Mein Argon FR hat in XL leider auch ein 35 aussen, 30.0 innen Sitzrohr.
ich hab es von Hand 150 mm tief auf 30.9 aufgerieben,
jetzt passt die Reverb.

Bei Nicolai gibt es nichts, was es nicht gibt - auch mal 30.0 bei Größe M


----------



## trailterror (6. Januar 2013)

Seh ich ähnlich. Ich fahr auch nur noch ordentlich grippende vorderreifen.
Ich bin mit dem FA hinten auch ganz zufrieden und zeigt sogar einen guten pannenschutz. Ist kein gripmonster, brauchts hinten aber auch net unbedingt...

Vorn würd ich auch gern auf 2 ply verzichten, find aber nix mit ordentlicher gummimischung in 1 ply...


----------



## mok2905 (6. Januar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> eigentlich, wie oben schon erwähnt, nur bei XL.
> Mein Argon FR hat in XL leider auch ein 35 aussen, 30.0 innen Sitzrohr.
> ich hab es von Hand 150 mm tief auf 30.9 aufgerieben,
> jetzt passt die Reverb.
> ...



Danke erstmal für die Antwort. 

Schon komisch, bekommt man sowas per Sonderanfertigung oder wie kann sowas zustande kommen?

Blöd nur, dass ich jetzt die falsche Stütze rumliegen habe und die Proberunde heute ausfallen muss  Ärgerlich ist halt auch, dass die Auswahl in 30,0 eher begrenzt ist.


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2013)

Man könnte ja meinen, das die 0.9 mm Durchmesser mehr Stabilität machen
Hüstel...

Stütze?
Thomson!

oder ne Gravity Dropper LP in 27.2
hab ich mir auch besorgt (sauteuer da Import) und will die mit ner Hülse 30.9-27.2 fahren,
da mir die 150 mm Einschiebtiefe bergab im Steilen net ausreichen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Januar 2013)

@sorweiwelfrank//wildbiker: Kann zwar vom Smartphone aus das Bild nicht sehen, aber wenn das ISCG 05 (ISCG neu) ist das hammerschmidtkompatibel. Wildbiker verwechselt das wahrscheinlich mit ISCG 03 (ISCG alt), hat aber bzgl. Hammerschmidt trotzdem recht. Welches Baujahr ist das FR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (6. Januar 2013)

es passt vielleicht von vom lochkreis her aber niemals in sachen stabilität. das war auch mal thema in einem der letzten kataloge. ich glaube 2010.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. Januar 2013)

@Ferkelmann....es ist die Aufnahme auf die noch die schwarze Adapterplatte für iscg 03 bzw 05 montiert wird!
Der Rahmen ist ein 2008er,der aber bereits die Geo und die Gussets, Optik usw vom 09er aufgebraten bekommen hat!


----------



## acid-driver (6. Januar 2013)

also die hammerschmidt iscg ist genau plan zum tretlager. adapter sind also nicht hammerschmidt-kompatibel


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. Januar 2013)

mit der Platte wärs auch plan zum Tretlager...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. Januar 2013)

Hat mich nur mal interessiert,weil ich im Bikepark in Wagrain mal ein ion st mit dem gleichen Adapter und HS gesehn hab


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2013)

@"Die Reifen sind für den UST - Tubeless Einsatz gedacht",

Frage:
Kann ich die Reifen auch mit normaler felge und schlauch fahren ?


----------



## kephren23 (6. Januar 2013)

klar, sollte bei jedem ust reifen funktionieren.
Heisst ja auch häufig nur tubeless-ready und nich tubeless only.


----------



## Joopie (6. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @"Die Reifen sind für den UST - Tubeless Einsatz gedacht",
> 
> Frage:
> Kann ich die Reifen auch mit normaler felge und schlauch fahren ?


da spricht nichts gegen


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2013)

danke... kenn mich mit dem ganzen tubless zeuch nicht aus.


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2013)

wenn du sie druf bekommst...


----------



## acid-driver (6. Januar 2013)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> mit der Platte wärs auch plan zum Tretlager...



dann verweise ich auf post 5137 von kroiterfee  

oder: ich würds nicht anbauen...


----------



## raschaa (7. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wer hier von den nicolaianern ist auf den onza ibex/greina unterwegs?
> 
> das helius am muss abspecken und die muddy mary fliegen runter.
> 
> stehe zwischen den onza oder hans dampf?



muss mal ne lanze für die ibex brechen^^. bin sie die komplette letzte saison aufm enduro gefahren und muss sagen ich finde sie top! hab die 2,25 singleply mit latexmilch tubeless gefahren. keinen einzigen platten, guter grip im trockenen, immer noch zufriedenstellend bei nässe (definitiv wesentlich besser als der FA auf nassen steinen/wurzeln), rollt gut (vergleichbar FA) und ist nicht zu schwer (800g +/-).

habe die draht version für 17,90/stck bekommen also musste ich sie testen. auf mein Ion16 kommen sie dann in 2,4 mit 120tpi karkasse bei 750g...


----------



## hömma (7. Januar 2013)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> mit der Platte wärs auch plan zum Tretlager...



Das stimmt, aber mit Adapter darfst du glaub ich aus Gründen der Stabilität keine HS fahren, auch wenn der Adapter sowohl das Lochbild von 05 als auch von 03 besitzt. HS geht wohl nur mit direkt angeschweißter 03-Aufnahme.


----------



## nucleon1980 (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
am helius AM 2010 muss welche Steckachse verbaut werden? Leider war bei meinem gebrauchten Rahmen die Achse nicht dabei... 
was kostet denn solch eine Achse?
Gruß
Mario


----------



## acid-driver (7. Januar 2013)

die maxle von rockshox passt oder die eigene von nicolai. 

frag doch den verkäufer mal nach der achse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (7. Januar 2013)

am einfachsten bemüht man den order generator und guckt nach den ersatzteilen...

klick mich


----------



## slayerrider (7. Januar 2013)

Unter der Annahme, dass mein Laufrad nicht komplett außerhalb der Mitte zentriert ist, was könnte dann der Grund sein, dass es nicht gerade im Hinterbau steht, sondern ziemlich weit auf der non-drive-side. Rahmen Helius AM 2011. Wäre cool, wenn jemand eine Idee hätte. Das Problem ist sowohl an den Sitz- als auch an den Kettenstreben zu sehen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Januar 2013)

ist vielleicht das schaltauge nicht mehr in der richtigen position!bei einem meiner Rahmen hatte der Vorbesitzer das Schaltauge mal gewechselt und vergessen den kleinen Metallsplint zwischen den oberen Schrauben wieder rein zu drücken!da ist dann das schaltauge minimal verrutscht und das Laufrad stand schief


----------



## c_w (8. Januar 2013)

Oder es ist das falsche Rado montiert?


----------



## pfalz (8. Januar 2013)

Das Hinterrad ist aus einem Specialized Demo übernommen?

Edit: Dann wäre es ja ausserhalb der Mitte...also vergiss es...


----------



## raschaa (8. Januar 2013)

ist es WIRKLICH mittig? messen wäre eine möglichkeit


----------



## ichoe (8. Januar 2013)

tach zusammen!
wollt mal eure einschätzungen bzw setups bezüglich schlauchwahl hören...
will bisschen gewichtsoptimierung an meinem 18er betreiben und hatte mir überlegt, vll was an den schläuchen einsparen zu können?!
fahre z.Zt. die schwalbe 13F in kombination mit onza greina/ibex dh in 2.4 auf ner supra D 32....absolut sorglos!!
nun meine überlegung: umstieg auf schwalbe extralight SV 14, die allerdings nur bis 2,35 "freigegeben" sind...natürlich nicht im park, sondern für hometrailgeballer etc....

was meint ihr??vll hat der ein oder andere ja schon erfahrungen gesammelt mit ähnlichen kombinationen??

danke und gruß


----------



## trailterror (8. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr glaub ich die sv 13 à ca 130gr. Die halten sehr gut!
Gut, bei nem 2ply reifen am VR keine kunst, aber sie habn auch hintn an meinem FA in steinigstem geröll gut gehalten!


----------



## slayerrider (8. Januar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ist es WIRKLICH mittig? messen wäre eine möglichkeit



hm, wie kann ich das denn messen? Vlt. bin ich auch bisschen blöd, aber dazu brauche ich doch einen Zentrierständer oder?

Das mit dem Schaltauge check ich gleich mal.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Januar 2013)

einfachste Möglichkeit:
stell die Felge gerade an eine Wand,(wasserwaage und zwei weitere helfende bzw haltende Hände sind ganz hilfreich!)so das die Nabe an der Wand anliegt! jetzt Abstand von der Felge zur Wand messen danach Laufrad umdrehen und wieder ausmessen!so solltest du sehen ob das Laufrad mittig eingespeicht ist!


----------



## aka (8. Januar 2013)

Oder das HR einfach umgedreht einbauen? Also Scheibe auf Antriebsseite und dann den Abstand der Felge zu den Streben anschauen.


----------



## raschaa (8. Januar 2013)

jepp, genauso...

ich würde es einfach auf eine platte legen und dann den abstand zur felge messen, rumdrehen und nochmal messen, ich würde nicht zu wissenschaftlich werden, kannste ja später immer noch...


----------



## ichoe (8. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich fahr glaub ich die sv 13 à ca 130gr.


du meinst nicht zufällig die SV 14?? die sv 13 werden auf der homepage von schwalbe nämlich mit 190g angegeben..

aber danke dir schonmal!!


----------



## trailterror (9. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr die sv 13, da bin ich mir sicher.

Sicher bin ich mir auch, dass sie (bei mir) mit nem FA 2.4 und maxxis HR 2,5 und maxxis HR2 in 2.4 tadellos ihrn dienst verrichten.

Relativ  sicher war ich mir, dass sie ca130gr bei mir gewogen haben.. Vll lässt mich mein gedächtnis zu diesem punkt auch im stich..

Bin mir net mehr ganz sicher bis welche breite offiziell freigegeben....
Auch wenn sie "nur" für 2.35 freigegeben wären, so gilt dies sicherlich, unter anderem, für den hauseigenen MM, welcher eh mindestens genau so breit baut wie der HR 2.5/HR2 in 2.4...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Januar 2013)

Maaahlzeit...kann miur einer sagen wie die kleinen Kunststoffscheiben heisen,die zwischen Lager und Rahmen eingesetzt werden!musste grad feststellen das die bis auf 2 stück ziemlich durch sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (9. Januar 2013)

Meinst du die 3 hier?
http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/13-Fig_Lagervorspanneinheit_bearingpreloaddevice_09.pdf


----------



## raschaa (9. Januar 2013)

mit dem kleinen Loch drin?

dass sind axial gleitscheiben...


----------



## ichoe (9. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sicher bin ich mir auch, dass sie (bei mir) mit nem FA 2.4 und maxxis HR 2,5 und maxxis HR2 in 2.4 tadellos ihrn dienst verrichten.



perfekt...ich glaub ich werd die 14 SV einfach mal ausprobieren...13 SV sind auch hier im forum mit 190gr angegeben,hmmm is aber eigentlich auch egal

gruß


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Januar 2013)

@aka  / raschaa
genau die... vielen Dank 

 im Order Generator von Nicolai gibts nix mit Axial ...sind die Anlaufscheiben das gleiche?
die letzte position in der liste im link::

http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de/index.php?screen=dstore.config&fid=38&step=0&modell=&step0=1739


----------



## poldi222 (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie zwingend sind denn eigentlich die 20mm Einpresstiefe der Lagerschalen im Helius CC? Gehen auch 15mm oder 10mm?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Januar 2013)

wenn aut Nicolai 20mm vorgeschrieben sind sollte man auch einen solchen verbauen da sonst die Garantie erlischt!


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

Negativ-Beispiel:
In diesem BMXTB wurde ein Steuersatz mit zu geringer Einpresstiefe verbaut.


----------



## poldi222 (11. Januar 2013)

Hey, das ist ja wie ein Horrorfilm. Ok, Frage beantwortet. Danke!!


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Januar 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie zwingend sind denn eigentlich die 20mm Einpresstiefe der Lagerschalen im Helius CC? Gehen auch 15mm oder 10mm?



22 mm, oder?


----------



## aka (11. Januar 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie zwingend sind denn eigentlich die 20mm Einpresstiefe der Lagerschalen im Helius CC? Gehen auch 15mm oder 10mm?



Hi,

das CC hat eine mind. Einpresstiefe von 12mm!

http://nicolai.net/files/helius_cc_09.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Januar 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Hey, das ist ja wie ein Horrorfilm. Ok, Frage beantwortet. Danke!!



 naja ein bmxtb wird aber auch ein bissl gröber behandelt alss ein Helius cc


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> naja ein bmxtb wird aber auch ein bissl gröber behandelt alss ein Helius cc



Spielt ja keine Rolle!
wenn man die Mindesteinpresstife unterschreitet, können ähnliche Beschädigungen auftreten.

Aber das CC hat ja ehh nur 12mm vorgeschrieben.


----------



## poldi222 (11. Januar 2013)

Man bin ich blind. Das .pdf habe ich und ich hab's nicht gesehen. Danke aka!!


----------



## acid-driver (12. Januar 2013)

was brauche ich, um einen 216er dämpfer im helius AM mit aufnahme für 200er dämpfer zu fahren? 
konnte man nicht die vorderen platten ändern und hinten ein loch tiefer gehen?
oder verwechsel ich da was?


----------



## WODAN (12. Januar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was brauche ich, um einen 216er dämpfer im helius AM mit aufnahme für 200er dämpfer zu fahren?
> konnte man nicht die vorderen platten ändern und hinten ein loch tiefer gehen?
> oder verwechsel ich da was?



Es werden die vorderen Aufnahmen und der Umlenkhebel getauscht.


----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2013)

Mal speziell an die Hope & Argon FR/AM-Fahrer... Wird wohl bei mir zu 99% die Hope M4 werden. Nun ein paar Fragen dazu:

Brauch ich für 180er Scheiben einen Adapter für die hintere Bremse? Wenn ja, welchen brauch ich dann für die Postmountaufnahme hinten?


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Januar 2013)

Keinen Adapter. Passt so!


----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2013)

Supi, danke, da kann ich ja demnächst die Bestellung abschicken...


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Januar 2013)

Ich hab einen AM. Bekommt dein FR die gleichen Ausfallenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich hab einen AM. Bekommt dein FR die gleichen Ausfallenden?



Naja, hab erstes Bild vom Händler zugeschickt bekommen, scheint wohl doch das AM zu sein (wie ausschaut mit FR Geo, im Order Generator aber FR Gates bestellt) (Ausfallenden sind auf beiden Seiten tauschbar)..


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Januar 2013)

Zeig mal...


----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2013)

Foto von N, welches zu meinem Händler geschickt wurde...(Schaltaugen werden noch getauscht und Decals kommen noch drauf), dann wirds rausgeschickt.. man, kanns kaum erwarten...kleine Entschädigung fürs überlange Warten durfte ich mir auch raussuchen... Das nenn ich mal Top-Service von N...

Edit: foto gehört N/Händler. Eignes kommt, wenn Rahmen bei mir is..


----------



## kephren23 (12. Januar 2013)

sieht geil aus!
Is unten in der Endfertigung/Werkstatt/Streckbank, direkt neben dem Versand.

Und was gibts obendrauf? Nen ION16 ?!


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Januar 2013)

Lecker. Was kommt für eine Gabel rein?
Bleibt der RAW?


----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2013)

Bleibt so, Kohle für die Farbe hat nicht mehr gereicht  , sind ja schon die schwarzen Zughalter dran. Hatte ja noch Decals in schwarz matt bestellt. Gabel kommt ne Magura Thor dran, habsch hier schon ne Weile rumliegen... 

ahso, meinste das.. krieg noch bissl Merchandising...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. Januar 2013)

Nochmal zu den Adaptern.
Bei Hope PM passt hinten wie vorn H=183mm C=203mm
Der rest ist ja "IS auf PM".
RAW ist geil, okay die Magura-Gabel gefallen mir mal gar nich, aber Geschmackssache.

NA was bekommste denn nu?


----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2013)

nach der "Pleite" mit meiner RS Revelation (1. Jahr zum Service weil zusammengesackt, demnächst weiterer Service weil Dichtungen außen sich auflösen)muss mal was besseres her, Fox mag ich nich... nehm nochn T-shirt  ...sorry für den ganzen OT-Kram...

Back to topic: Fährt hier jemand Gates Carbon Drive &  Rohloff und kann mir sagen welches Ritzel hinten und welche  Kettenblatt-Größe dafür am optimalsten ist?


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Januar 2013)

Auflösende Dichtungen?
Mit was pflegst Du die?


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Januar 2013)

Ach so, Rohloff.
Unabhängig ob Gates oder Kette, 38-16 hat sich bewährt.


----------



## wildbiker (13. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Auflösende Dichtungen?
> Mit was pflegst Du die?



Naja, auflösend nich ganz, aber ziemlich spröde. Nehm Finishline Teflon+ (lt. Empfehlung meines Händlers). Hock halt bei jedem Wetter auf der Karre...


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ach so, Rohloff.
> Unabhängig ob Gates oder Kette, 38-16 hat sich bewährt.


Ein Ritzel mit 16-T gibt es nicht für Gates, beim Gates sollte der Radius so Groß wie möglich und so klein wie nötig gewählt werden. Ich meine ein 24er Ritzel ist das kleinste was für den Rohloff erhältlich ist.
http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/cd_specs.php?lang=de
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Naja, auflösend nich ganz, aber ziemlich spröde. Nehm Finishline Teflon+ (lt. Empfehlung meines Händlers). Hock halt bei jedem Wetter auf der Karre...



Dein Händler verdient dann doppelt... Service und Öl. Ich nehme einfach Gabelöl/Motoröl zur Pflege. Kostet einen Bruchteil!


----------



## wildbiker (13. Januar 2013)

Nehm das Finishline Teflon+ auch für die Kette... Bei der Thor werd ich wohl auch mal das mit dem Gabelöl probieren...


----------



## poldi222 (13. Januar 2013)

Mal 'ne Frage zu Rohloff Zughaltern an einem Helius CC (Unterrohr und Strebe). Wenn diese nicht genutzt werden, kann man die Plan Flexen, natürlich mit sorgfalt. Gibt es dadurch schwachstellen am Unterrohr und Strebe?


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

Ich bleibe auch bei de Kette beim Motoröl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (13. Januar 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage zu Rohloff Zughaltern an einem Helius CC (Unterrohr und Strebe). Wenn diese nicht genutzt werden, kann man die Plan Flexen, natürlich mit sorgfalt. Gibt es dadurch schwachstellen am Unterrohr und Strebe?


warum bzw begründung für deine verunschandelung


----------



## poldi222 (13. Januar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> warum bzw begründung für deine verunschandelung



Wie schon erwähnt, die werden nicht gebraucht. Und Optik.

Ich würde es doch nicht verschandeln wollen...


----------



## poldi222 (13. Januar 2013)

Naja, ist ja nicht wirklich schlimm wenn die dran bleiben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

Nutze Sie doch für Bremse und Reverb evtl. !!!


----------



## poldi222 (13. Januar 2013)

Du hast recht. Und vorallem finde ich die Idee mit der Bremse net übel.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Januar 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja nicht wirklich schlimm wenn die dran bleiben.


na dan würde ich sie drann lassen. 
meine begründung: ab ist ab und den wiederverkauf wegen


----------



## poldi222 (13. Januar 2013)

So, Thema durch hihi.


----------



## mcmarco (14. Januar 2013)

Suche ein Argon Road in Xl oder XXL. Gebraucht, oder bitte auch Hinweise auf Rahmen, die in Shops hängen...
Danke
Marco


----------



## kephren23 (14. Januar 2013)

bei ebay isn komplett fixie argon drin, hellblau in xl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trader Mario (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

was kosten Umlenkhebel fürs Helius AM in rot elox? ca.-Betrag reicht mir aus. Gruß


----------



## poldi222 (14. Januar 2013)

Versuch es mal bei [email protected]




Trader Mario schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was kosten Umlenkhebel fürs Helius AM in rot elox? ca.-Betrag reicht mir aus. Gruß


----------



## Trader Mario (14. Januar 2013)

danke!


----------



## poldi222 (14. Januar 2013)

Habe leichte zweifel. Bin im Besitz einer 960 XTR Kurbel. Nicolai Rahmen ist unterwegs. Hat jemand diese Kurbel an seinem Nicolai z.B. CC? Und hat ein Foto?


----------



## acid-driver (14. Januar 2013)

was soll an der kurbel nicht passen?


----------



## poldi222 (14. Januar 2013)

Das Design der Kurbel zum Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Geo-Daten für ein 06er Helius ST herbekomme? Auf der N-Seite gibts nur das Tech-Sheet fürs 09er. Und im Netz hab ich nichts gefunden.
Ab wann hatte das ST denn den Umwerferdom hinterm Sitzrohr? Mir gehts um die Variante ohne den Dom.
Danke!


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Januar 2013)

Also das 05er hatte den Dom schon, bin mir nicht sicher, ob das 04er auch schon.
Ruf am besten mal bei N an, die können Dir sicher den alten Tech Sheet schicken.

Edit: 2004 war scheinbar ohne Dom: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/bilder/2004-nicolai-helius_st-1099278027.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum::fully_rahmen_nicolai::1680.html&h=289&w=494&sz=26&tbnid=X7QY5T0Sib7y_M:&tbnh=71&tbnw=122&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dnicolai%2Bhelius%2Bst%2B2004%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=nicolai+helius+st+2004&usg=__ICcrEqtzl0EBLGGtGgNW10BE7cY=&docid=iHIKD64Y6zbGUM&hl=de&sa=X&ei=fsr3ULapCInVtAbQvIDgDw&ved=0CDYQ9QEwAQ&dur=1062
Dem zufolge gab es das ST ohne nur dieses Jahr, davor gabs den Vorgänger Helius DH. Ab 2010 den Nachfolger AFR.


----------



## Famulus36 (17. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, danke. Dann ist das ST, um das es mir geht, also kein 06er. Die ULH sind auch nicht massiv wie sonst am ST, sondern ziemlich filigran und durchbrochen, sehen eher nach CC aus.

Edit: In dem Google-Link steht was von 5,3kg inkl. Dämpfer???


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2013)

Helius ST 2003.




Helius ST 2004/5




Helius ST 2005/6


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Januar 2013)

Ok, wenn Rainer das schreibt, hat das sicher Hand und Fuß. Wobei im beim 2003er aus dem Bauch raus eher auf ein Helius DH getippt hätte  2005 gab es 2 ST Modelle?
Dann ist die Info auf Schlickjumper falsch.


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ok, wenn Rainer das schreibt, hat das sicher Hand und Fuß.
> Dann ist die Info auf Schlickjumper falsch.



He he... ich schreibe manchmal auch viel Schei§§e wenn der Tag lang ist 



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wobei im beim 2003er aus dem Bauch raus eher auf ein Helius DH getippt hätte  2005 gab es 2 ST Modelle?



Ich hatte mir damals ein DH bestellt und hab dann dieses bekommen. Gussets vom DH mit 222mm Dämpfer.

Die anderen die danach kamen hatte dann eine andere Dämpferaufnahmen am Oberrohr, so wie bei den
2004-2009er Modellen.

Das 2004 Modell mit dem unschönen Sitzrohr wurde nur kurz zwischen 2004-2005 ausgeliefert.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Januar 2013)

Bildergalerie ergänzend

Helius 2008?/2009



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/434996


----------



## Famulus36 (17. Januar 2013)

Sehr aufschlussreich, danke! Und geiles Gabeldekor am 2004/5er!

Hier besagter Rahmen:







Hat nicht den Gnubbel am Sitzrohr wie das grüne.

Taugt das oder sollte ich lieber was späteres ins Auge fassen?


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Sehr aufschlussreich, danke! Und geiles Gabeldekor am 2004/5er!
> 
> Hier besagter Rahmen:
> 
> ...





Ich würde zu nem 2006+ raten, die Funktion des alten Hinterbaus war eher......bescheiden.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Januar 2013)

sieht eher nach nem 06/07er Helius fr mit viel zu langem Dämpfer aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2013)

is aber nen ST.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Januar 2013)

Ich würde auch eher eines der Letzteren nehmen.
Lieber noch ein paar Monate sparen und dann was vernünftiges.


----------



## poldi222 (17. Januar 2013)

Also so wie ich mich in letzter Zeit damit beschäftigt habe, ist es kein ST sondern ein FR mit Umlenkhebel vom CC. Das ST hat ein nach vorn versetztes Sitzrohr und bei ST/FR sind die Umlenkhebel nicht ausgefräst.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Januar 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> .. Das ST hat ein nach vorn versetztes Sitzrohr ....


 
Nach vorn versetzte Sitzrohre haben nur die Versionen mit Dom, daher war diese ja nötig geworden um ggfs. mit Umwerfer zu fahren. Obwohl das die Masse der Fahrer nie gemacht hat.



poldi222 schrieb:


> ... bei ST/FR sind die Umlenkhebel nicht ausgefräst.


 
Auch erst die jüngeren.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Januar 2013)

selbstverständlich gabs die offenen Umlenkhebel am FR!Beim Fr waren sie erst ab 2007 geschlossen


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2013)

später hat das ST dann eine andere Dämpferaufnahmen bekommen, so wie beim FR. Dann kam kurz das "Unschöne"(Sitzrohr) und zuletzt dieses.


----------



## poldi222 (17. Januar 2013)

Na siehsu... man lernt nie aus

08er FR


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Januar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> .... Dann kam kurz das "Unschöne"(Sitzrohr) ...


 
Was da in den Kalle gefahren ist, darauf kann er sich bestimmt auch heute keinen Reim mehr drauf machen. Vielleicht hatte er sich in seiner Nische zuvor heftigst die Birne eingerannt


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Januar 2013)

ich gab ein vivid 5.1 im tune b (siehe bild) ist das das selbe wie das jetzige m/m?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. Januar 2013)

hier ist das bild:


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Januar 2013)

B ist identisch mit M.


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Januar 2013)

goil!


----------



## goegolo (26. Januar 2013)

Was ist das: http://www.ebay.de/itm/PROTOTYP-Rah...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item337f75a43d


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2013)

Scheint ein Fully mit Drehpunkt ums Drehtlager zu sein. Aber das erste exestierende Modell wo man keinen Dämpfer einbauen kann.....³

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Januar 2013)

N brutzelt ja auch Fremdrahmen.
Schaut nach Rohloff Ausfallende aus.

Edit: Nee so blöd kann man nicht sein, daß da jemand bei dem Aufwand den Dämpfereinbau vergisst 
Scheint zum Einen vom Verkäufer falsch zusammengeschraubt zu sein. Die Aufnahme an der Schwinge gehört hinter das Sitzrohr. Befestigung am Hauptrahmen oben im Dreieck Sitzrohr(e)/Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. Januar 2013)

schön ist es nich. Sieht aus wie nen Hardtail mit verstellbarem Hinterbau. Wäre interresant für wen der Rahmen gefertigt wurde. Die ganzen Gussets weisen auf nen harten Einsatzzweck hin.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2013)

oder in dem fetten kasten unten ist ne vorspannfeder drin und das teil braucht keinen dämpfer


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2013)

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Januar 2013)

Moin,

es gab, soweit ich weiß mal ein Projekt mit einem Automobilzulieferer (Vorwerk Automotive) für Gummilager im Fully. Sämtliche Fahrwerksteile (Querlenker etc.) im Auto sind mit vorgespannten Gummilagern gelagert. 

Ist aber wohl nach kurzer Zeit über den Haufen geworfen worden.

Gruss


----------



## betatester (27. Januar 2013)

Welches Tune brauche ich bei einem Helius am gr.m für den Rock Shox Monarch plus rc3. Fahrergewicht 80kg +- 2kg?
THX


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2013)

mm


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2013)

hat einer sein AM von 200er auf 215er dämpfer umgebaut und kann mir sagen, wie viele "einheiten" die feder schwächer gewählt werden kann?


----------



## betatester (30. Januar 2013)

Und als High Volume Version oder?




guru39 schrieb:


> mm


----------



## PiR4Te (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe für mein Helius AC einen neuen Lagersatz bestellt, darin sind nun 6 hellgraue Gleitlager enthalten,

Zwei davon haben eine eingedrehte Rille  auf der Stirnseite. 

Sind diese zwei die Hauptschwingenlager? 

In der Vergangenheit waren diese Hellgrau alle anderen schwarz.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (7. Februar 2013)

Faehrt jemand nen Shimano Umwerfer am neuen Helius AC? Vinc meint sie muessen den direct mount Umwerfer bearbeiten und da sie nur Sram vertreiben ist man quasi gezwungen Sram zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

soweit ich weiß gibt es keine low dm umwerfer von Shimano. hab auch noch keinen mitm Shimano gesehen.


----------



## MikeLima (11. Februar 2013)

Habe gestern bemerkt, dass die Hinterbaulagerung meines Helius AM leichtes Spiel hat. Ich habe dann die Vorspanndeckel etwas angezogen (< 5nm) und jetzt ist kein Spiel mehr zu spüren. Ist das normal oder steht Tausch der Lagerungen an?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Februar 2013)

ist normal!bis zu nem gewissen Punkt kann man die Lager nachspannen!irgendwann ist damit aber Ende und dann steht ein Lagerwechsel an


----------



## c_w (11. Februar 2013)

Man sollte die Vorspanndeckel aber nicht einfach so fester anziehen, sondern das schon nach Anleitung machen. Dämpfer ausbauen, und dann die Lager so anziehen, dass der Rahmen gerade nicht unter seinem Eigengewicht zusammensackt...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Februar 2013)

da hat c_w natürlich recht!der Dämpfer muß raus beim nachspannen!


----------



## GodfredKah (16. Februar 2013)

Das Argon AM pinion Gates wird vorme mit nem 46-Ritzel ausgeliefert. Weiß jemand, wieviel Zähnchen das Ritzel am Hinterrad hat? Pinion selbst empfiehlt ja 24/21. Da sind die Ritzel aber recht klein -> kleiner Biegeradius des Antriebsriemens - hoher Verschleiß. Deshalb wird Nicolai hier größere Ritzel verwenden. Bei gleicher Gesamtübersetzung müsste es dann so etwa 46/41 oder 46/42 sein! Kann das jemand bestätigen oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

GodfredKah


----------



## Werna (17. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ein Helius ST von 2010 mit 1.5 Steuerrohr und würde mir jetzt gerne ein Cane Creek Angleset einbauen. Könnte mir jemand sagen welches ich da genau brauche?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Februar 2013)

Werna schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Helius ST von 2010 mit 1.5 Steuerrohr und würde mir jetzt gerne ein Cane Creek Angleset einbauen. Könnte mir jemand sagen welches ich da genau brauche?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus



Ich schätze mal den gleichen, den ich im AM mit 1,5er Steuerrohr habe...

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ZS49-28-6---EC49-40-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html


----------



## Holland (17. Februar 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Das Argon AM pinion Gates wird vorme mit nem 46-Ritzel ausgeliefert. Weiß jemand, wieviel Zähnchen das Ritzel am Hinterrad hat? Pinion selbst empfiehlt ja 24/21. Da sind die Ritzel aber recht klein -> kleiner Biegeradius des Antriebsriemens - hoher Verschleiß. Deshalb wird Nicolai hier größere Ritzel verwenden. Bei gleicher Gesamtübersetzung müsste es dann so etwa 46/41 oder 46/42 sein! Kann das jemand bestätigen oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



24/21 ist die Serienausrüstung mit Kettenantrieb.

Mathematisch stimme ich Dir zu. Die hintere Scheibe müsste 41Z aufweisen. Aber so große gibt es im Gates-Programm nicht, oder?
Das würde bedeuten, dass man mit Riemen eine (viel) längere Übersetzung hätte, als mit Kette. Und Dutchlander probiert bereits mit 28er Ritzel hinten... 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (17. Februar 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> 24/21 ist die Serienausrüstung mit Kettenantrieb.
> 
> Mathematisch stimme ich Dir zu. Die hintere Scheibe müsste 41Z aufweisen. Aber so große gibt es im Gates-Programm nicht, oder?
> Das würde bedeuten, dass man mit Riemen eine (viel) längere Übersetzung hätte, als mit Kette. Und Dutchlander probiert bereits mit 28er Ritzel hinten...
> ...



Genau! 41er-Ritzel gibt's nicht, soweit ich das gesehen habe, Gates bietet max. 39er Ritzel hinten an. Dann würde sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis aber verlängern - das wäre irgendwie schon merkwürdig. Bleibt noch eine Möglichkeit: vorne ist gar kein 46er Ritzel drin, sondern eben doch ein kleineres?
Vielleicht kennt sich da einer der pinion-Fahrer aus?

GodfredKah


----------



## Werna (18. Februar 2013)

Kann mir bitte jetzt noch einer sagen ob tune vom vivid Air im helius St und im Ion 18 gleich ist und welcher das ist


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Februar 2013)

Moin!

RS Vivid Air R2C 2013 im Ion20 (2010), M/M oder L/L ?!?

Danke!


----------



## kephren23 (19. Februar 2013)

vielleicht hilft ja das weiter!

http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio.pdf


----------



## Diamondaine (19. Februar 2013)

Jemand nen Tipp wie man das Lager aus dem Nicolai Steuersatz bekommt?







Von oben rausschlagen ist nicht, da keine kante vorhanden ist.
Ich habe zwar ein weiteres hier und das eingebaute läuft nicht mehr so toll, trotzdem möchte ich es nicht kaputtmachen...

Danke!


----------



## raschaa (19. Februar 2013)

lagerauszieher^^
schonmal probiert die äussere schale warm zu machen (Heissluftpistole,fön)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (19. Februar 2013)

> Moin!
> 
> RS Vivid Air R2C 2013 im Ion20 (2010), M/M oder L/L ?!?
> 
> Danke!



Nicolai hatte mir M/M empfohlen bei großem Federweg


----------



## MisterXT (19. Februar 2013)

Servus Gemeinde!

SRAM XX1 und 12'er AC: weiß jemand, welche Version der Kurbel, also welchen Q-Faktor ich ordern muss?
Reicht die schmale Version oder muss die breitere rein?


----------



## Chichiri (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo an Alle,

wer weiß, ob in ein Helius AM, Rahmengröße S bzw. M mit kurzem Sattelrohr, eine Tele-Sattelstütze passt, auch wenn sie komplett im Rahmen versenkt ist. Anders gesagt, kann der Reifen im Worst-Case, also voll eingefedert und die Stütze soweit als irgend möglich eingefahren, am Sattel streifen?

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## trailterror (20. Februar 2013)

Die N rahmen haben durchgehend gerade sitzrohre, was schon mal ne gute bedingung für weit versenkbare sattelstützen sind.

Vergleich doch einfach die werte: länge sattelrohr mit dem wert des zu versenkenden teils der stütze....
Ne teleskop sollte auf jeden fall ganz reinpassen


----------



## c_w (20. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub ihm geht es nicht um die versenkbare Laenge (da ist dann auch nicht die gesamte Laenge des Sattelrohrs interessant, sondern die ausgeriebene Laenge), sondern um die Kollision mit dem Sattel, wenn komplette versenkt. Der Sattel steht ja deutlich weiter nach hinten.
Allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach Kollision nur deutlich weiter unten moeglich....


----------



## Pure_Power (20. Februar 2013)

> Nicolai hatte mir M/M empfohlen bei großem Federweg



Danke für dein Feedback


----------



## Chichiri (20. Februar 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihm geht es nicht um die versenkbare Laenge (da ist dann auch nicht die gesamte Laenge des Sattelrohrs interessant, sondern die ausgeriebene Laenge), sondern um die Kollision mit dem Sattel, wenn komplette versenkt. Der Sattel steht ja deutlich weiter nach hinten.
> Allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach Kollision nur deutlich weiter unten moeglich....



Richtig! Und Danke! Jetzt wär's nur noch interessant, ob das jemand sicher bestätigen kann .


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2013)

Ich habe momentan ein AM in S im Laden stehen und werde das morgen mal testen, mit Bild.

Bei meinem Ion 18 ist das so.. da berührt das Hinterrad den Sattel wenn ich ihn ganz versenke. Aber so tief versenkt ist das Rad (für mich) eh nicht fahrbar. 

Tiefer als so...



....brauche ich den Sattel nicht.


----------



## Chichiri (20. Februar 2013)

Danke für dein Angebot! 



guru39 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Ion 18 ist das so.. da berührt das Hinterrad den Sattel wenn ich ihn ganz versenke. Aber so tief versenkt ist das Rad (für mich) eh nicht fahrbar.



Das ist eben genau meine Sorge. Ich würde gerne eine 150 Tele-Stütze verwenden und dazu muss ich aber (annähernd) ganz einfahren können.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. Februar 2013)

Hab ein Frage zu Innenlager-Maßen.

Ich hab mir fürs Ion 18 ein 83er Innenlager bestellt, sollte ja eigentlich passen. Jetzt hab ich dummerweise erst nach der Bestellung die wirkliche Länge gemessen und diese beträgt 73 mm. Die ISCG 03 Aufnahme hat keinen Einfluss auf die Breite des Innenlagers, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. Februar 2013)

was für ein innenlager ist es denn?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. Februar 2013)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> was für ein innenlager ist es denn?



Es geht um ein AM Hammerschmidt Innenlager. Hab die Bestellung auf 73mm Innenlager geändert.


----------



## kephren23 (20. Februar 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Es geht um ein AM Hammerschmidt Innenlager. Hab die Bestellung auf 73mm Innenlager geändert.



Und daraus lernen wir alle, erst messen dann kaufen.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und daraus lernen wir alle, erst messen dann kaufen.



Hab mich auf den Tech-Sheet von Nicolai verlassen.


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Februar 2013)

Das Ion 18 sollte aber doch auch ein 83er Lager haben  Macht was anderes in Verbindung mit dem 150er Hinterbau überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## kephren23 (20. Februar 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Hab mich auf den Tech-Sheet von Nicolai verlassen.



Ja stimmt da steht 83 , wurde wohl geändert.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt da steht 83 , wurde wohl geändert.



Nein ich denke da wurde nichts geändert. Es handelt sich um keinen 2013er Rahmen sondern um einen 2012er, wobei da im Tech-Sheet auch 83er Tretlager steht. Der Rahmen dürfe einer der ersten 2012er sein, wurde auch als Foto-Rahmen auf der Seite verwendet.

Der Hammerschmidt dürfte es hoffentlich egal sein, ob 73er oder 83er Tretlager. Solang mir die Kette bei 10-Fach Kassette nicht am Bash der Hammerschmidt schleift.


----------



## trailterror (20. Februar 2013)

Hähhh...? Wie denn jetzt. Hat das ion 18 nun 73mm tretlagergehäuse??


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hähhh...? Wie denn jetzt. Hat das ion 18 nun 73mm tretlagergehäuse??



In meinem Fall schon, normal mollte es aber 83er Tretlagergehäuse haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Februar 2013)

Hast du dir das als tailor made machen lassen (bei 150mm hinterbau?)


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2013)

Das letzte Baik (Ion 18) das mir geliefert wurde hatte noch ein 83 Innenlager...dubios


----------



## trailterror (20. Februar 2013)

Bei 73 hätte man ein grössere kurbelauswahl....

Was ist eigentlich der vorteil von (den bisherigen?) 83mm...


Das ion 18 in zukunft mit 73mm und 142/12 ??


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> ....wurde auch als Foto-Rahmen auf der Seite verwendet.



Das dürfte das ganze wohl erklären... ein Prototype Vorserienmodell.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das letzte Baik (Ion 18) das mir geliefert wurde hatte noch ein 83 Innenlager...dubios



Och Mensch Leutz, ich beziehe mich doch auf einen älteren Rahmen aus dem Jahre *2012*. 

Nein ich hab den Rahmen im Bikemarkt gekauft. Ich war beim messen auch sehr verwundert. Hab sogar einen zweiten Messschieber genommen, in der Hoffnung das dieser 83mm anzeigt.


----------



## kephren23 (20. Februar 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Och Mensch Leutz, ich beziehe mich doch auf einen älteren Rahmen aus dem Jahre *2012*.
> 
> Nein ich hab den Rahmen im Bikemarkt gekauft. Ich war beim messen auch sehr verwundert. Hab sogar einen zweiten Messschieber genommen, in der Hoffnung das dieser 83mm anzeigt.


Aber das war doch 2012 nicht anders, guru hat ja auch keine 2013er.

Welcher rahmen is es denn, der bronzene?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Aber das war doch 2012 nicht anders, guru hat ja auch keine 2013er.
> 
> Welcher rahmen is es denn, der bronzene?



Er hatte doch vor paar Tagen erst ein schwarzes geliefert bekommen. Wurden doch die Gussets überarbeitet, deswegen meine Aussage auf 2012.

Ja Bronze-Elox ist es.


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> .. deswegen meine Aussage auf 2012.



Sorry das hatte ich wohl überlesen


----------



## raschaa (21. Februar 2013)

73mm bei einem 150er HR Nabe wäre etwas unglücklich... ist es vllt. vom vorbesitzer runtergefräst worden?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> 73mm bei einem 150er HR Nabe wäre etwas unglücklich... ist es vllt. vom vorbesitzer runtergefräst worden?



Der Rahmen ist neu, wurde noch nie aufgebaut. Ich denke es könnte wie guru schon sagte, sich um einen Prototypen/Vorserien-Rahmen handeln. Vorteil ist natürlich, das ich auf ein breiteres Spektrum an Kurbeln zurückgreifen könnte, solange ich nicht mit der Schwinge in Kontakt komme.

Ich lass mich mal überraschen, bei der Montage der Hammerschmidt.


----------



## schnubbi81 (21. Februar 2013)

Hatte mein altes Lapierre auch, hast eben den Kurbelvorteil, auch wenn die Kettenlinie nicht optimal ist.


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2013)

Chichiri schrieb:


> Danke für dein Angebot!
> Das ist eben genau meine Sorge. Ich würde gerne eine 150 Tele-Stütze verwenden und dazu muss ich aber (annähernd) ganz einfahren können.



Hier das Ergebnis.

Da sich die Original Sattelstütze (31,6) nicht tief genug versenken lies hab ich meine genommen (30,9). Hier kommt es wirklich zu einen Kollision von Reifen und Sattel, wie man hier sehen kann.





Und hier nochmal mit Originaler Sattelstütze. Tiefer lies sich der Sattel nicht versenken.




Fazit: Es sollte mit einer Reverb keine Probleme geben


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2013)

wie heisst das Zeug nommal, mit dem man einen schwarz-elox Rahmen wieder hübsch machen kann?


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2013)

ich nehm Bike Spray von Muc Off (oder Ballistol).


----------



## Chichiri (21. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier das Ergebnis.
> 
> ...
> 
> Fazit: Es sollte mit einer Reverb keine Probleme geben



Danke, genau das was ich wollte , aber es wird wohl eher eine Kindshock .


----------



## Famulus36 (21. Februar 2013)

Kurz OT zur allgemeinen Erheiterung.

Ausm Liteville-Forum:



> Na toll also doch pfusch da beneide ich dann doch die die ein nicolai haben da gibt es ni so ein pfusch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (21. Februar 2013)

Enocontext


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier das Ergebnis.
> 
> Da sich die Original Sattelstütze (31,6) nicht tief genug versenken lies hab ich meine genommen (30,9). Hier kommt es wirklich zu einen Kollision von Reifen und Sattel, wie man hier sehen kann.
> 
> ...



Schlägt eigentlich das Leitblech von Deinem Umwerfer nicht an die Kettenstrebe an, beim komplett Einfedern? Ich hab ja nach wie vor das Problem mit regulärem2-fach Umwerfer (SLX und XT)


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2013)

Nein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Februar 2013)

Auch nicht auf dem kleinen KB?


----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2013)

wann fährst du denn so, dass der volle federweg ausgenutzt wird UND das kleine kettenblatt gebraucht wird?


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Februar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wann fährst du denn so, dass der volle federweg ausgenutzt wird UND das kleine kettenblatt gebraucht wird?



Na ja, wenn ich als Firma sowas wie nen Helius AM oder AC konstruiere, sollte egal auf welchem Blatt der Umwerfer nicht an die Strebe dengeln. Aber tut er ja auch nicht, wenn gut eingestellt. Habe bei meinem AM auch auf der 171mm Stellung keine Kaltverformung gehabt.


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Auch nicht auf dem kleinen KB?



auch da nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Februar 2013)

Dann habe ich immer etwas falsch gemacht... Zum Glück fahre ich jetzt Hardtail !


----------



## MLK-LAW (22. Februar 2013)

Gleitlager am ION ST? Hat da wer Erfahrung? Wuerd heuer gern alle Nadellager incl. Hülsen gegen Gleitlager austauschen. Macht ev. ein teilw. Wechsel Sinn (z.B. am Horstink etc.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine quietschende Hope Tech M4?


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2013)

beläge und Scheiben anschleifen?


----------



## MLK-LAW (22. Februar 2013)

m4 mit swissstop fahren und dann is ruhe!


----------



## zuspät (22. Februar 2013)

uih interessant, hatte die tage auch des problem dass meine m4 quietscht wie blöd aber nur bei nässe.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2013)

Evtl. noch Kupferpaste unter die Beläge...

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Februar 2013)

zuspät schrieb:


> uih interessant, hatte die tage auch des problem dass meine m4 quietscht wie blöd aber nur bei nässe.



Jap, hab ich auch. Aber wirklich nur bei Nässe und dann auch nur ganz kurz. Sobald Wasserfilm weg, dann Ruhe.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. Februar 2013)

hatte ich bei meiner auch!ebenfalls auch nur bei Nässe!aber so heftig das es in den Ohren weh tat!
ich hab dann von den original verbauten organischen Hope Belägen auf die gesinterten von Hope gewechselt!jetz ist es besser,abe immer noch nicht ganz weg!werd auch mal die swiss stop probieren!
@MLH-LAW: kannst du welche empfehlen?


----------



## kephren23 (23. Februar 2013)

aber das is doch normal, das ne bremse bei nässe quietscht, das ändern die beläge auch nich,oder?
und bei neuen bremsen ist es halt noch etwas schlimmer.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. Februar 2013)

also die Luise Fr von meinem Vater quietscht nicht,die Hope Mono Mini meiner Frau auch nicht!und meine ehemalige Mono M4 auch nicht!egal bei welchem Wetter!Im Freundeskreis haben haben wir 5 Leute mit der Tech M4.wenn mir mal gemeinsam bei Nässe Radeln sind hört sich das an als wenn ne Herde Wale singend durch den Wald walzt


----------



## garbel (23. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> aber das is doch normal, das ne bremse bei nässe quietscht, *das ändern die beläge auch nich,oder*?
> und bei neuen bremsen ist es halt noch etwas schlimmer.



Doch. Meine BB7 hat mit den originalen Sinterbelägen bei dem kleinsten Anflug von Feuchtigkeit gequietscht wie Hölle. Mit organischen Swissstop war das nahezu verschwunden.

Meine 06er und 07er Louisen quitschen gar nicht (organische Beläge unterschiedlicher Hersteller)


----------



## kephren23 (23. Februar 2013)

okay, das werde ich mal ausgiebig testen. hatte mir da noch nich so den kopf gemacht!
wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Februar 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn ich als Firma sowas wie nen Helius AM oder AC konstruiere, sollte egal auf welchem Blatt der Umwerfer nicht an die Strebe dengeln. Aber tut er ja auch nicht, wenn gut eingestellt. Habe bei meinem AM auch auf der 171mm Stellung keine Kaltverformung gehabt.



Ich bilde mir ein alles ausprobiert zu haben. Klar kann ich den Umwerfer noch höher montieren, aber dann schleift die Kette am Leitblech beim Fahren im kleinen KB nicht bereits ab dem 15er Ritzel, sondern schon beim 19er. Das kann ja der Sinn nicht sein???


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Februar 2013)

Es gibt die shimano umwerfer wohl in zwei versionen für verschiedene sitzwinkel. Vielleicht hast du ja den falschen?

http://radtechnik.dyndns.org/frontderailleur.html


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Februar 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Es gibt die shimano umwerfer wohl in zwei versionen für verschiedene sitzwinkel. Vielleicht hast du ja den falschen?
> 
> http://radtechnik.dyndns.org/frontderailleur.html




So wie ich das gelesen habe gibt es die heute aber nicht mehr und meine beiden Umwerfer sind jeweils von 2011....vielleicht probier ich doch mal einen SRAM??


----------



## kephren23 (23. Februar 2013)

sind es 2/10fach umwerfer?
fährst du 2/10 fach?
bei manchen Kassetten gibt es nen 1mm spacer auf dem freilauf, hat bei meiner Freundin Fortschritt gebracht.


----------



## acid-driver (23. Februar 2013)

bei zweifach vorne mit 10-fach-kette habe ich mit dem rennradumwerfer duraace (7900?) gute erfahrungen gemacht. 
der xtr 970 hat aber auch ohne probleme gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superson1c (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo. 

KF: Welcher tune und welche Ausführung (HV, non-HV) ist beim Dämpfer ist beim AC (MY2011) angesagt? Nicolai hatte mir damals was von M/M HV erzählt, was sich aber als nicht so gut rausgestellt hatte.


----------



## kephren23 (23. Februar 2013)

du meinst nen Rock shox monarch plus, richtig?
Laut RS sollte M gut sein, vielleicht mal H probieren.
Oder auf nen VIVID oder CCDB Air wechseln.
Vivid dann auch in M.


----------



## nmk (24. Februar 2013)

superson1c schrieb:


> Nicolai hatte mir damals was von M/M HV erzählt, was sich aber als nicht so gut rausgestellt hatte.



Was war daran nicht so gut?


----------



## superson1c (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte einen Monarch Plus in M/M High Volume. Der ist ziemlich durchgesackt und die Zugstufe war zu langsam. Nachdem ich ihn bei Flatout hatte war's dann in Ordnung. 
Danach gab es dann die Empfehlung die kleine Luftkammer zu nehmen (in dieser Einbaulänge aber nur auf Nachfrage zu bekommen) und M/L? Tune. 
Ich bin jetzt an einem RT3 interessiert, weil ich beim Monarch Plus keinen direkten Vorteil gesehen habe. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2013)

passt eine Abdeckscheibe (Undercover) vom Reset 118 auch auf den Flatstack A


----------



## chipmonkey (25. Februar 2013)

Dämpferlänge CCDB Air: passt der 215x63 Dämpfer in mein Helius AM, oder braucht's eine andere Länge? Gibt es irgend etwas zu beachten (Buchsen etc., Piggi soll nach hinten)?


----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2013)

chipmonkey schrieb:


> Dämpferlänge CCDB Air: passt der 215x63 Dämpfer in mein Helius AM, oder braucht's eine andere Länge? Gibt es irgend etwas zu beachten (Buchsen etc., Piggi soll nach hinten)?


länge Passt


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Februar 2013)

chipmonkey schrieb:


> Dämpferlänge CCDB Air: passt der 215x63 Dämpfer in mein Helius AM, oder braucht's eine andere Länge? Gibt es irgend etwas zu beachten (Buchsen etc., Piggi soll nach hinten)?


 
Moin,

Buchsen=Huber

http://huber-bushings.com/

Piggy: Hinten-unten

Grüße


----------



## chipmonkey (25. Februar 2013)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (26. Februar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> passt eine Abdeckscheibe (Undercover) vom Reset 118 auch auf den Flatstack A



Ja, der Undercover ist bei beiden Steuersätzen gleich.


----------



## aka (26. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2013)

chipmonkey schrieb:


> Dämpferlänge CCDB Air: passt der 215x63 Dämpfer in mein Helius AM, oder braucht's eine andere Länge? Gibt es irgend etwas zu beachten (Buchsen etc., Piggi soll nach hinten)?



wie alt ist dein AM?
war vorher auch ein 215er dämpfer drin? dann passt der dämpfer.
wenn du das bike gebraucht gekauft hast und kein dämpfer drin war, guck doch mal auf die vorderen dämpferaufnahmen, was dort für zahlen eingefräst sind.


----------



## chipmonkey (26. Februar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie alt ist dein AM?
> war vorher auch ein 215er dämpfer drin? dann passt der dämpfer.
> wenn du das bike gebraucht gekauft hast und kein dämpfer drin war, guck doch mal auf die vorderen dämpferaufnahmen, was dort für zahlen eingefräst sind.



Der Rahmen ist komplett neu (2012/2013). Doch eine andere Dämpferlänge? Kann mir gerade leider nicht die Dämpferaufnahme anschauen, sitz im Büro..


----------



## Brickowski (26. Februar 2013)

Nein,das passt bei dem Baujahr. Früher waren 200mm Dämpfer verbaut.


----------



## dissident (2. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich fahre ein Argon Rocc 29er mit Gates und Stylo-Kurbel/GXP-Lager. Hatte die Kurbel heute zum ersten Mal ab und und bei der Wiedermontage gemerkt, dass die "Kettenblatt-Seite" nicht bündig am Innenlager liegt. Ist alles fest mit richtigem Drehmoment. Kann es sein, dass das der Riemenlinie geschuldet ist? Sieht aber komisch aus und knackt unter Belastung.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (2. März 2013)

Apropo 1-Fach-Kurbel, Tretlager hat eine Breite von 73 mm, wieviel Spacer muss ich dazwischen packen? Ist ein Shimano Hollowtech II (68/73).


----------



## acid-driver (2. März 2013)

einen nach rechts.


----------



## wildbiker (2. März 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> einen nach rechts.



ah ok thanks, war mir nicht 100%ig sicher...


----------



## zockerkauk (2. März 2013)

Jepp,einen auf der Antriebsseite.


----------



## GodfredKah (3. März 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieviel Zähnchen das Ritzel am Hinterrad hat? Pinion selbst empfiehlt ja 24/21. Da sind die Ritzel aber recht klein -> kleiner Biegeradius des Antriebsriemens - hoher Verschleiß. Deshalb wird Nicolai hier größere Ritzel verwenden. Bei gleicher Gesamtübersetzung müsste es dann so etwa 46/41 oder 46/42 sein! Kann das jemand bestätigen oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
> 
> GodfredKah



Falls es noch Jemanden interessiert:
Das kleinste aktuell verfügbare Gates-"Sprocket" für die Kurbel vorne hat 39 Zähne, das größte verfügbare Ritzel hinten hat 30 Zähne. Damit ist der kleinste Gang etwas schwerer als bei einer gängigen 3xKettenschaltung schon der zweite Gang. Unten raus fehlt da also was, bergauf also durchaus eine Herausforderung.
Offenbar soll im Laufe des Jahres eine besser angepasste Übersetzung angeboten werden, Lieferdatum dafür gibt's aber nicht.

GodfredKah


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie heisst das Zeug nommal, mit dem man einen schwarz-elox Rahmen wieder hübsch machen kann?





guru39 schrieb:


> ich nehm Bike Spray von Muc Off (oder Ballistol).



meinst du sowas?


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2013)

Nein, das ist mir dafür zu teuer.


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2013)

Das war nicht die Frage!

Kann man es damit wollte ich wissen?

Diese beiden Döschen liegen ja zu Hause auf der Werkbank...


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das war nicht die Frage!
> 
> Kann man es damit wollte ich wissen?
> 
> Diese beiden Döschen liegen ja zu Hause auf der Werkbank...




Ja geht. Auf einen Lappen sprühen und dann den Rahmen damit massieren


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2013)

Isch mach misch schomma naggisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (5. März 2013)

Ist es moeglich einen Ion 16 mit Pinion zu bekommen oder nicht ?

Der Importeur in Frankreich meint ja, aber einen Kumpel meinte es wäre nicht sicher.


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2013)

Im aktuellen Katalog steht das es bislang noch nicht möglich ist ein Ion 16
mit Pinion zu bekommen.


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

Eurobike könnte vielleicht ein realistischer Termin sein, für eine Bestellung.
Glaube das wurde auch schonmal irgendwo erwähnt.


----------



## la bourde (5. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Katalog steht das es bislang noch nicht möglich ist ein Ion 16
> mit Pinion zu bekommen.


Liegt es an einen technischen Problem, oder an was anderes ?


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2013)




----------



## trailterror (5. März 2013)

Ein user von mtbr, der siCh auf kalle berufte, meinte es würde net gehn.
Daraufhin hat sich vinc gemeldet und meinte, dass das ion 16 mit pinion kommen wird.
Im katalog steht, dass das ion 16 (noch?) nicht als pinion version erhältlich ist....

Also: ein ducheinander!


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

ich denke das sie für dieses Jahr einfach erstmal genug zu tun hatten mit dem normalen Ion 16 (ist ja seit der Eurobike, bis heut ein Prozess). Dazu sämtliche andere Neuerungen und Pinion-Rahmen, wenn die Saison am laufen ist und etwas Ruhe einkehrt denke ich das der 16er-Pinion-Rahmen kommen wird.


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2013)

kennt einer die aktuelle Hope Tech X2 Evo Bremse?

die gibts ja grad in pink und ich bin am Grübeln...





schwer scheint sie zu sein, oder?
wie is die Bremsleistung im vgl. zur Avid Elixir CR (die seit 3 Jahren solide ihren Dienst verrichtet) und der brachialen neuen XTR Trail (am Helius 29")?


----------



## Martin1508 (8. März 2013)

Moin,

ich hatte bis vor kurzem die Tech X2. Eigentlich eine gute Bremse aber mit meinen 90+Kilo dann doch manchmal am Limit. Finish und Funktion über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (17. März 2013)

Thema: Die "richtige" Lagervorspannung 

Durch zu leichte Vorspannung riskiert Spiel im Lager und das wird die Hülsen frühzeitig verschleissen lassen.
Je fester die Vorspannung, umso weniger sensibel reagiert der Hinterbau.

Gibt es weitere negative Folgen wenn man die Vorspannung zu fest anzieht?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

Vielleicht höherer Verschleiß der Lager sowie Lagersitze?


----------



## wildbiker (17. März 2013)

Möchte am Argon AM eine absenkbare Sattelstütze verbauen. Das AM ist ja für die Stealth vorgerichtet. Nur kann gibts die RS Reverb nur für MMX Matchmaker. Problem bei mir, dass das wohl nicht gehen wird, da ich ja den Drehschaltgriff für die Rohloff hab. Wie kann lässt sich das Problem am besten lösen? Vorschläge, Meinungen....


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2013)

was für ein Problem?

die MMX lässt sich problemlos alleine ohne Schalt- oder Bremshebel am Lenker montieren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. März 2013)

Bedienung für die Stütze links, fertig. Rechts macht imho überhaupt wenig Sinn.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. März 2013)

Leidiges Thema Kettenführung am AM.

Ich hab ein Helius AM mit einer ISCG03/HS, also der angeschweißten Variante ohne Adapter.
Zudem eine 2-fach RaceFace AM Kurbel mit 24/36er Blatt und Bashguard.

Ich hab hier im Forum gelesen, dass diese Kurbel in Verbindung mit einer KeFü eine recht ungünstige Kombi darstellt. Gibt es da vielleicht trotzdem inzwischen eine erprobte Lösung für, wo man nicht basteln (feilen) muss?? Angeblich soll ja das kleine Kettenblatt an der Führung schleifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (18. März 2013)

Also ich habe mit der Stinger für ISCG und der XTR 970 kurbel nichts feilen müssen. Wenn die Kurbel so angepriesen wird, muss die Kombi dort wohl auch passen...


----------



## hitspo (20. März 2013)

Wie macht man nen Kettenstrebenschutz sauber? Einfach mit Wasser ausspülen oder gibts da nen Trick


----------



## hömma (22. März 2013)

hitspo schrieb:


> Wie macht man nen Kettenstrebenschutz sauber? Einfach mit Wasser ausspülen oder gibts da nen Trick



Meinst du den aufgeschraubten aus Alu? Oder irgendwas aus Neopren? Aber wie dem auch sei, hier gilt: Der muss so. Nach 10km ist der ja eh wieder verschmoddert, wenn die Kette gegen schlägt.


----------



## DJT (22. März 2013)

Alu!?


----------



## hömma (22. März 2013)

DJT schrieb:


> Alu!?



Stimmt, ist aus Kunststoff. Hab bevor ich mein Helius hatte, immer gedacht, es wäre aus Alu, da es so aussieht. Da ich das Teil nur mal 30 Sekunden in der Hand hatte, bevor es unter dem Lenkerband verschwunden ist, ist die Assoziation immer noch da. 

Aber jetzt auch mal eine Frage von mir:

Zwecks Gabeltausch hab ich entdeckt, dass im Steuersatz schon ordentlich Schmodder und Schlamm ist. Wie bekomme ich beim Reset-Steuersatz (Wan5 shorty) das Innenleben aus den Schalen? Muss ich da ähnlich viel Gewalt anwenden wie bei dem Akt, Die Gabel mitsamt Konus aus dem unteren Lager zu befreien?


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2013)

kannste doch so lassen. das macht dem steuersatz nix. das hält der ab.


----------



## hitspo (23. März 2013)

Mein Kettenstrebenschutz ist der von Cube und ist aus Neopren, den muss man doch irgendwie sauber machen.


----------



## der-gute (23. März 2013)

du weisst schon, in welchem Subforum du dich befindest?

dieses Neoprenteil kannste doch mit Seife und Wasser putzen (versuchen).
Ich würds so reinigen: in den Laden gehen und nen neuen kaufen


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> du weisst schon, in welchem Subforum du dich befindest?



Das gibt bestimmt gleich eine auf die Mütze


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2013)

Off-topic und daher rein hypothetisch: Meinen Nicolai-Weltraum-Wunderschaumgumi-Kettenstrebenschutz wÃ¼rde ich nach der nÃ¤chsten Schlammfahrt mit meiner vermodderten Kleidung in der Dusche kurz vorspÃ¼len, in die Maschine schmeiÃen und bei 30Â°C waschen.

PS: Nicht bÃ¶s gemeint, passt aber grad so geil: Dein Bike heiÃt schon Attention â da halt dich mal dran: bisschen mehr Aufmerksamkeit, wo du deine Fragen stellst 

PPS: Wenn dieses Thema noch weiterer AusfÃ¼hrungen bedarf: ich habe hier ein Helius AC, das ich dir verkaufen wÃ¼rde um dich zu legitimieren 

â¦ sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (23. März 2013)

ich würde meine Kettenstrebenschützer NIE mit meiner Kleidung in die Wäsche geben.
Liegt daran, das ich die selten reinige (den Schutz, nicht die Kleidung)
und somit echt eine ekelige Mischung aus Öl und Dreck darauf und darin is.
Das versaut nur die Kleidung...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. März 2013)

So eine Frage kann nur von jemandem kommen der in seinem Leben noch nichts waschen musste weil es immer Mama oder Freundin gemacht hat. Wo soll da das Problem sein? Abmachen, im Waschbecken durchziehen, zum trockenen aufhängen und von mir aus nachher noch bügeln....


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

Der Dreck im Schutz macht doch erst die richtige Dämpfwirkung von dem Ding. Auf keinen Fall waschen, das wäre ja so als wenn man sich kalorienarmes Essen kauft

G.


----------



## hitspo (23. März 2013)

Ich hab in meinem Leben schon einiges gewaschen. Wollt halt bloß sicher gehen, nicht dass ich mit den versau. Ich hab doch ganz am Anfang geschrieben"einfach mit Wasser ausspülen oder" in mit 14 hat man halt noch nicht so viel gewaschen wie zb ein 30 jähriger. Es heißt halt Attention kann ich auch nix machen.


----------



## Martin1508 (23. März 2013)

hitspo schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem Leben schon einiges gewaschen. Wollt halt bloß sicher gehen, nicht dass ich mit den versau. Ich hab doch ganz am Anfang geschrieben"einfach mit Wasser ausspülen oder" in mit 14 hat man halt noch nicht so viel gewaschen wie zb ein 30 jähriger. Es heißt halt Attention kann ich auch nix machen.



Moin,

bleib locker, aber ist schon manchmal recht lustig hier. Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, denkst du mit 14 wirklich an die Reinigung des Kettenstrebenschutzes? Also, ich habe mit 15 angefangen zu biken und habe meinen Strebenschutz noch nie nie nie gereinigt. Und ich bin inzwischen 38.

Gruß,


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2013)

Er ist halt sehr reinlich


----------



## hitspo (23. März 2013)

Ich hab mein Bike gern sauber, weiß auch nicht warum aber nach der Tour wird erstmal schön sauber gemacht


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Er ist halt sehr reinlich


 
...oder von Mama beauftragt mal nachzufragen 
Trotzdem sollte er, also hitspo, sich das Angebot von Kontragonist im Hinblick auf das nahende Osterfest 

 mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mit Mama und Papa ausdiskutieren. Qualität sollte nicht vor der Jugend Halt machen


----------



## hitspo (23. März 2013)

Ne bin ich schon selber draufgekommen. Hab das Bike erst seit September, hätte zwar auch gern ein gescheites Fully aber da machen die Eltern leider nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2013)

Ich mach sogar aufpreisfrei nen selbstreinigenden Butyl-Kettenstrebenschutz drum


----------



## hitspo (23. März 2013)

Ups, jetzt merk ich erst das ich ja im Nikolai Forum bin, Sorry, aber am Ipod sieht man des net


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2013)

Wenn du mehr als 3 Post hier hinterlässt verpflichtet das zu kauf eines Nicolai´s


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. März 2013)

Beim Händler deiner (nicht)wahl...


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2013)

Ich hab meine Ware als erster angeboten, das ist mein Kunde


----------



## goegolo (24. März 2013)

Hat noch jemand zwei dieser verkleinerten Decalsätze in der Schublade? Ich will die Laufräder meiner Kinder eventuell ein wenig modifizieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. März 2013)

ich hab immer mehr Buchstaben des Originaldecals rumliegen...
heute sind wieder zwei abgefallen.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. März 2013)

deshalb mach ich erst garkeine mehr drauf


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. März 2013)

Kann/darf man eigentlich das Loch für eine Reverb Stealth "nachrüsten"? Ich würde die Stütze gerne in mein 2011er AC einbauen.


----------



## kephren23 (24. März 2013)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Kann/darf man eigentlich das Loch für eine Reverb Stealth "nachrüsten"? Ich würde die Stütze gerne in mein 2011er AC einbauen.



geht, hat hier auch schon jemand gemacht!


----------



## hömma (25. März 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kannste doch so lassen. das macht dem steuersatz nix. das hält der ab.



Huch, vor lauter Kettenstrebenschutz ganz deine Antwort übersehen. Klar hält der Steuersatz sicherlich mehr aus als z.B. ein Shimano Innenlager, das ich vor lauter Dreck im Kugellager jetzt tauschen muss. Aber trotzdem kann es ja auf Dauer nicht gesund sein, wenn sich da ne ordentliche Schlammpackung jenseits der Dichtungsringe befindet. So stramm wie da alles sitzt, habe ich zumindest keine Befürchtungen, dass sich der Schmodder zwischen Lager und Schale festsetzen kann.

Ich werde es mal mit meinem extraweichen Allzweck-Kantholz versuchen.


----------



## der-gute (25. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> kennt einer die aktuelle Hope Tech X2 Evo Bremse?
> 
> die gibts ja grad in pink und ich bin am Grübeln...
> 
> ...



to whom it may concern...

eine pinke Hope Tech Evo X2 liegt auf meinem Schreibtisch 

somit fehtl eigentlich nur noch der pinke Vorbau, dann hab ich die komplette Serie


----------



## trailterror (25. März 2013)

Geschmackssache


----------



## der-gute (25. März 2013)

Sowas gibts nicht im N Forum


----------



## muddiver (25. März 2013)

Hi,

Frage zur Breite der hinteren Dämpferbuchsen im Helius AM.
Die von Nicolai gelieferten haben bei mir 49,1mm. Wenn ich die Lagereinheit ohne Dämpfer vorspanne komme ich auf einen Abstand von 48,7mm zwischen den Umlenkhebeln und der Dämpfer läßt sich dann auch logischerweise nicht mehr dazwischenquetschen.  Ist das so gewollt? Sprich, soll die Vorspannung erst mit eingebautem Dämpfer aufgebracht werden? Doch wohl eher nicht, oder?

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. März 2013)

Nicht normal. Falsche Buchsen oder Rahmen falsch. Tipp auf die Buchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (25. März 2013)

Nein, die Vorspannung wird ohne eingebauten Dämpfer eingestellt.
An meinem FR hatte ich das auch, da war es sogar 1mm.
Habe die Buchsen beim Schlosser um die Ecke kürzen lassen. Oder Du holst Du passgenaue vom Huber.


----------



## muddiver (25. März 2013)

Danke, euch. 
Jupp, Huber-Buchsen sollen es werden. Habe ich auch schon an meinem anderen Rad. Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## chrisle (26. März 2013)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der Team Decals auf das Oberrohr eines Helius (AM) geklebt hat, ggf. in verkleinerter Version? 

Alternativ: Jemand mit Helius überhaupt irgendwelche Decals auf das Oberrohr geklebt?


----------



## WODAN (26. März 2013)

Unglaublich was manche Leute einem Nicolai Rahmen antun, der Rahmen sollte für meinen 13-jährigen Neffen sein. Gekauft hier im Bikemarkt, allerdings verschwieg der Verkäufer dies. Mal schaun ob ich ihn wieder hinbekomme  
Sorry, mußte ich loswerden


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

Sitzrohr??

G.


----------



## WODAN (26. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sitzrohr??
> 
> G.



Jep, anscheinend freihändig mit der Eisensäge verstümmelt. Und noch nicht einmal den Schlitz zur Klemmung nachgearbeitet 
Genau so hat auch die mitgelieferte Sattelstütze ausgesehen, die liegt aber in der Tonne.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

War bestimmt ein Elektroniker...oder Sozialpädagoge

G.


----------



## WODAN (26. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War bestimmt ein Elektriker...oder Sozialpädagoge
> 
> G.



Nichts gegen Elektriker


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Elektriker



Habs ja eben in Elektroniker umgemodelt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (26. März 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, der Team Decals auf das Oberrohr eines Helius (AM) geklebt hat, ggf. in verkleinerter Version?
> 
> Alternativ: Jemand mit Helius überhaupt irgendwelche Decals auf das Oberrohr geklebt?



Guck mal in mein Fotoalbum, Decal auf dem Oberrohr habe ich auf meinem AM und hatte ich auch auf dem Helius ST. Brauchst keine verkleinerte Version...bei Rahmengrösse M gar kein Problem...finde ich persönlich am schönsten!


----------



## chrisle (26. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Guck mal in mein Fotoalbum, Decal auf dem Oberrohr habe ich auf meinem AM und hatte ich auch auf dem Helius ST. Brauchst keine verkleinerte Version...bei Rahmengrösse M gar kein Problem...finde ich persönlich am schönsten!



Danke schaut gut aus!
Denke noch über Team decals am unterrohr nach.


----------



## Alamo (26. März 2013)

Habe ein Nicolai Helius FR von 2006. Eingebaut sind Marzocchi Z1FR1 und DT Swiss SSD 210.
Damit habe ich vorne 150mm, hinten 140mm, da es den Dämpfer nur mit 50mm Hub gibt, korrekt? Oder wieviel Federweg hab ich gerade?

Ich würde jetzt gern auf eine 2010er FOX 36 TALAS FIT RC2 Gabel wechseln.

Ist das eine sinnvolle Tuningmaßnahme (Heimtrails und Bikepark)? Wie fährt sich das Bike dann mit vorne 160, hinten 140mm - 'muss' ich auf einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub wechseln, um den Federweg des Helius auszureizen?


----------



## Bas-t (26. März 2013)

Ich sag mal so, ...ich fahre im FR vorne 180 und hinten 170 oder was auch immer der MAX Federweg beim 08er Fr ist, und ich mags so,..... generell ist das denke ich eh geschmackssache. Ob sich das lohnt kann evt jemand anders bestätigen/wiederlegen.....

Gruß aus Ac


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. März 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


>


 
Hatte der Vorbesitzer von Kroiters TFR auch gemacht.
K.A., was in Menschen dabei vorgeht 
Muss ein Hesse gewesen sein .. duck und weg


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. März 2013)

Sieht eher aus wie abgebissen...wie unbegabt muss man sein um sowas "hin"zubekommen...????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (27. März 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hatte der Vorbesitzer von Kroiters TFR auch gemacht.
> K.A., was in Menschen dabei vorgeht
> Muss ein Hesse gewesen sein .. duck und weg



Lass Du Dich nochmal hier blicken 

Das Kürzen ist ja nicht das Problem, habe ich auch schon gemacht, aber das "WIE"


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. März 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Lass Du Dich nochmal hier blicken
> 
> Das Kürzen ist ja nicht das Problem, habe ich auch schon gemacht, aber das "WIE"


ich würde es so machen:
oben ein klebeband rumkleben,die oberkante vom Klebeband so plazieren das alles was weg soll freiliegt!bisschen Augenmaß ist von voerteil,dann wirds auch grade!
Dann mit der Flex mit Schleif oder Schrubbscheibe vorsichtig bis zum Klebeband das Material wegnehmen,alternativ kann man auch ne Feile nehmen,dauert halt länger!danach mit feinem Schleifpapier entgraten!
für den Schlitz,der da ja fehlt auf höhe der Gussets (Oberkannte) ein 3-4mm großes Loch bohren!Am besten mit Dorn vorschlagen,dann rutscht man da nicht weg!dann mit der Flex und ner Dünnen Trennscheibe,ab besten 2mm breit, von oben Vorsichtig bis zum Loch schneiden!man muß halt aufpassen das man nicht gegenüber an die Innenseite vom Sattelrohr kommt!Generell vorsichtig arbeiten,klappt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## WODAN (27. März 2013)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ich würde es so machen:
> oben ein klebeband rumkleben,die oberkante vom Klebeband so plazieren das alles was weg soll freiliegt!bisschen Augenmaß ist von voerteil,dann wirds auch grade!
> Dann mit der Flex mit Schleif oder Schrubbscheibe vorsichtig bis zum Klebeband das Material wegnehmen,alternativ kann man auch ne Feile nehmen,dauert halt länger!danach mit feinem Schleifpapier entgraten!
> für den Schlitz,der da ja fehlt auf höhe der Gussets (Oberkannte) ein 3-4mm großes Loch bohren!Am besten mit Dorn vorschlagen,dann rutscht man da nicht weg!dann mit der Flex und ner Dünnen Trennscheibe,ab besten 2mm breit, von oben Vorsichtig bis zum Loch schneiden!man muß halt aufpassen das man nicht gegenüber an die Innenseite vom Sattelrohr kommt!Generell vorsichtig arbeiten,klappt auf jeden Fall!



Ich meinte mit dem "WIE" den kläglichen Versuch vom Vorbesitzer das Sitzrohr zu kürzen.
Wie schon geschrieben habe ich schon an ein paar Rahmen das Sitzrohr gekürzt, trotzdem Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. März 2013)

ach so....ok!
ich hatte auch mal sowas!Allerdings hat da der typ noch ne zu breite Stütze mitm hammer reingehaun,weil sich die andere ja nicht mehr festziehen lies


----------



## chrisle (27. März 2013)

Welchen Farbcode haben die Nicolai decals wenn man extra Love in Orange ordert? Siehe mein Profil Bild links 

Möchte bei hoshi neue bestellen, kann mit denen ihrer Farbskala aber wenig anfangen. Tieforange? Reinorange? Pastellorange?


----------



## wowbagger (29. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Habs ja eben in Elektroniker umgemodelt
> 
> G.



Nichts gegen Elektroniker!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2013)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Elektroniker!



Na die sagen doch immer den Spruch "Ein schlechter Elektroniker ist immernoch ein guter Schlosser"

G.


----------



## raschaa (29. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War bestimmt ein Elektroniker...oder SozialpädagogeG.



eeeeyy, sag nix gegen sozpäds 

meine 2 Ion sind in pädagogisch (und maschinenbau-) technischer Hinsicht in besten händen...


----------



## hoschi2007 (29. März 2013)

nichts gegen Hessische Elektroniker bitte!


----------



## no_budgeT (29. März 2013)

Moin, 
kurze Frage!
Sind Titanschrauben an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme am ION 18
Standard?
Die 6 Stück an meinem halten jedenfalls nicht an einen Magneten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (29. März 2013)

nicht alle Metalle sind magnetisch.
V2A ist z.B. nicht magnetisch.
Ich glaube nicht das deine Schrauben aus Titan sind...


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2013)

wollte ich auch grad schreiben, Edelstahl ist nicht magnetisch.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wollte ich auch grad schreiben, Edelstahl ist nicht magnetisch.


 halbwahr, kommt auf die Stärke des Magneten an,
anbei ein Bildchen von meine Militair-"Hundemarke" Edelstahlkette alls beweis. (Neodym-Magneten ziehen sehr wohl an V2A nicht an V4A)


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> halbwahr, kommt auf die Stärke des Magneten an,
> anbei ein Bildchen von meine Militair-"Hundemarke" Edelstahlkette alls beweis. (Neodym-Magneten ziehen sehr wohl an V2A nicht an V4A)



stimmt

sollte man ehr so ausdrücken: Edelstahl ist nur bedingt magnetisch.


----------



## poldi222 (2. April 2013)

OOh... Ist der Color Configurator von der N Seite weg oder versteckt? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2013)

is weg stimmt 

kenn dann noch den hier als Alternative.

http://www.iscape.de/nicolai/index.php


----------



## poldi222 (2. April 2013)

ja stimmt, den kenn ich auch. der auf n gefiel mir irgendwie besser.


----------



## trailterror (2. April 2013)

Vielleicht bastelt man grad an einem neuen, wo die aktuellen rahmen frei auswählbar sind...

Das wär schön


----------



## Route66 (3. April 2013)

Hi,

hier bei Radsport Kimmerle gibts noch einen Konfigurator: http://radsportkimmerle.de/Nicolai_Extra_Love.html

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (3. April 2013)

Super! Danke!!!

Aber cool wäre es mit auswählbaren Rahmen, stimmt.


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Aber cool wäre es mit auswählbaren Rahmen, stimmt.


und gabel, lrs, sattelstütze, sattel, vorbau, lenker, kurbel, bremsscheiben


----------



## poldi222 (3. April 2013)

und in 3d natürlich.


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2013)

man sollte es auch riechen können. Alu riecht i-wie geil *scherbel*


----------



## trailterror (3. April 2013)

Hehe...

Also ich find schon dass es zumindest eine helius und eine ion rahmenform geben sollte....
Eine ion farbgebung anhand eines helius modells im konfigurator bringt mir relativ wenig...


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> man sollte es auch riechen können. Alu riecht i-wie geil *scherbel*



Hmmm, man muss schon sagen, als ich mein RAW ausgepackt hatte, das roch schon sehr geil, der eloxrahmen meiner Freundin dagegen fast gar nicht.

Wenn ich sowas könnte würde ich so malen nach zahlen Schablonen anfertigen, aber kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. April 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hehe...
> 
> Also ich find schon dass es zumindest eine helius und eine ion rahmenform geben sollte....
> Eine ion farbgebung anhand eines helius modells im konfigurator bringt mir relativ wenig...



und genau deshalb ist das Schwachsinn!



kephren23 schrieb:


> ...... der eloxrahmen meiner Freundin dagegen fast gar nicht.



Dann halte mal deinen Zinken ans Tretlager


----------



## Martin1508 (3. April 2013)

Ja ja, tief unten riechts besonders gut!


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann halte mal deinen Zinken ans Tretlager



glaubst du das hab ich noch nicht? wo ich meine Nase reinstecken kann da steck ich die auch rein!


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ja ja, tief unten riechts besonders gut!



solange es nicht riecht wie die Schoißhaustür von nem Fischkutter


----------



## Route66 (4. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> man sollte es auch riechen können. Alu riecht i-wie geil *scherbel*



 
muss doch mal in Eppelheim vorbeischauen, leider mangelts immer an Zeit  

Deine neue Homepage ist super. 
Der neue Nicolai Katalog übrigens auch 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Bingo1979 (4. April 2013)

Hallo an alle,

Passt an einem helius ac 26 Zoll in der rahmengrösse XL ein flaschenhalter? Ist das jemanden bekannt? 

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=16&output=html


----------



## Simbl (4. April 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> OOh... Ist der Color Configurator von der N Seite weg oder versteckt? Weiß das jemand?



Hab meinen eigenen Colour Generator


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2013)




----------



## guru39 (4. April 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Hab meinen eigenen Colour Generator



vum Simblinchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (4. April 2013)

Von Simbelchen und Simbl in Cooperation


----------



## c_w (4. April 2013)

Wenn Nicolai von jedem Bike so Konturen zum ausmalen anbieten würde, das wäre stark! Kann das mal einer mit Photoshop zaubern? :-D


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2013)

hab danach schonmal gefragt aber machen se nicht, obwohl die skizzen ja da sind, wär schon geil wenn se einfach mal alle modell-skizzen zum DL bereit stellen und jeder kann sich die dinger drucken und ausmalen wie er mag.


----------



## poldi222 (4. April 2013)

Hübsch. Meine Kids haben sich auch schon so ausgetobt
Ich muß zugeben die haben geschmack.


----------



## onkel2306 (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Frage bezüglihc der Vorspanndeckel an meinem Helius AFR Rahmen. 

Man Hat da ja zum einen Die Normale Schraube und dann die kleine Madenschraube.

Wie und mit viel Nm dreht ihr beides jeweils fest?

Nicolai hat mir in der Hinsicht geholfen, das ich sie nach Gefühl festdrehen soll...


----------



## c_w (5. April 2013)

Die Vorspannschrauben werden bei demontiertem Daempfer gerade so fest angezogen, dass der Rahmen nicht unter seinem Eigengewicht zusammensackt.
Anschliessend wird das Ganze mit den Madenschrauben gekontert (handfest).


----------



## onkel2306 (5. April 2013)

Danke! Das klingt ja schonmal gut. Aber ehrlich gesagt, kann ich ja auch eine Vorspannschraube so anziehen, das er nicht zusammen klappt?! Gibt es da eine Reinfolge, oder voransgehensweise? Erste Schraube etc.?


----------



## c_w (5. April 2013)

Mit Gefuehl. 
Sorry, also entweder du bekommst das hin oder du laesst es eine Fachwerkstatt machen. Konkrete Drehmomente oder so sind da nicht so hilfreich, kommt eben auch auf das Alter der Lager und den Zustand usw. an...


----------



## onkel2306 (5. April 2013)

Muss der Deckel ohne Gewinde einfach rein flutschen oder drückt man den durch'Äs anziehen der Schraube rein? Ich bin immer noch am Schwingenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. April 2013)

der sollte schon so reingehn


----------



## onkel2306 (5. April 2013)

Also er ging etwas schwer fälliger als die z.B. an der Dämpferaufnahme oder hinten an der Schwinge. Mit etwas Gefühl haben wir ihn dann aber auch rein drehen können. Einmal gerade angesetzt und der Deckel ließ sich relativ leicht rein drehen. Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## trailterror (5. April 2013)

Maxle oder N steckachse für hinten?

Lockert sich die maxle immer noch ab und zu? Bei der n steckachse ist die inbusaufnahme halt schnell ausgelutscht!


----------



## dr.juggles (5. April 2013)

hab mit meiner maxle am helius keinerlei probleme


----------



## draussen (5. April 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ...schnell ausgelutscht!



einfach nicht so fest anziehen, das fällt mir zwar auch schwer aber bis jetzt hat es sich bewährt.

mit der maxle hatte ich keinerlei probleme.


----------



## trailterror (5. April 2013)

All right 

Ich denk ich werd mal die maxle testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (5. April 2013)

Hallo nochmal, letztens leider keine Antwort bekommen.

1. Wieviel Federweg habe ich im Helius FR 2006 mit dem Standard SSD 210 Dämpfer. Umlenkhebel mit ovalem Loch, oberstes Loch verwendet.
2. Kann ich mit diesem Setup eine 160mm Federgabel einbauen, ohne dass das Bike unausgewogen wird?
3. Welchen Dämpfer müsste ich wie montieren, um das ganze ausgewogen hinzubekommen?
4. Gibt es ein Techsheet oder so, wo man die Federwege des Rahmens je nach Dämpfermontage nachlesen kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2013)

Helius Fr tech sheet: (leider von 2009) weiss net obs weiterhilft...?

http://www.nicolai.net/files/helius_fr_09.pdf


----------



## Bingo1979 (6. April 2013)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Passt an einem helius ac 26 Zoll in der rahmengrösse XL ein flaschenhalter? Ist das jemanden bekannt?
> 
> ...



Im Tech Sheet steht leider bei xl nur tbd (to be defined). Fährt jemand ein Helius AC 2013 in XL und kann bestätigen ob ein Flaschenhalter mit 0,75 l ins Rahmendreieck passt?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## der-gute (6. April 2013)

am AC 29" passt eine Flasche nur, wenn sie sich seitlich aus dem Flaschenhalter ziehen lässt (bei 29" gibt es nur bei XL einen Halter)
ansonsten is der Monarch Plus im Weg, mit RP23 oder sonst einer "Luftpumpe" wär das wohl einfacher.


----------



## Joopie (6. April 2013)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Im Tech Sheet steht leider bei xl nur tbd (to be defined). Fährt jemand ein Helius AC 2013 in XL und kann bestätigen ob ein Flaschenhalter mit 0,75 l ins Rahmendreieck passt?
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo


um sicher zu gehen einfach bei N anrufen 
Gegroet Olddutchman


----------



## kroiterfee (6. April 2013)

Alamo schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal, letztens leider keine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> 1. Wieviel Federweg habe ich im Helius FR 2006 mit dem Standard SSD 210 Dämpfer. Umlenkhebel mit ovalem Loch, oberstes Loch verwendet.
> 2. Kann ich mit diesem Setup eine 160mm Federgabel einbauen, ohne dass das Bike unausgewogen wird?
> ...



hi. bei den offenen umlenkhebeln ist das oberste loch doch mit einer madenschraube verschlossen. 

160er gabel sollte passen. 

stahlfederdämpfer in 200/57. ausgleichsbehälter vorn und unten. ich kann den vivid coil waermstens empfehlen. 

ich schau mal. ich bilde mir ein dass ich ein tech sheet 
habe. 

ich prüfe.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. April 2013)

warum sollte das verschlossen sein?Kumpel hatte 2006er ich hatte 04er und 05er ,da war nichts verschlossen


----------



## acid-driver (6. April 2013)

bei den alten am's war das oberste verschlossen, da sonst der 200/57er umwerfer zu weit eingefedert hätte.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. April 2013)

habt ihr alle vier löcher am umlenkhebel? beim nucleon tfr hab ich vier. der oberste ist zu wegen kollisionsgefahr. 

der umlenkhebel ist doch der selbe wie beim fr.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. April 2013)

sorry ich hab auch nur das manual von 2009. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (7. April 2013)

kroiterfee: Vielen Dank für's Nachschauen! Mein Umlenkhebel hat tatsächlich 4 Löcher und der Dämpfer ist im obersten montiert. Ist der DT Swiss SSD210.

Mein Bike ist die 2006er Version. Hatte auch Nicolai über Kontaktformular angeschrieben - mal gucken, ob da noch jemand antwortet. Am einfachsten wäre es ja, das ganze über die Überstezungsverhältnisse zu berechnen, oder?

Dämpfer wollte ich eher bei Luft bleiben. 400g Zusatzgewicht ist auf Tour halt doch ne Ansage... Bikepark wäre bei mir eher selten im Jahr.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. April 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bei den alten am's war das oberste verschlossen, da sonst der 200/57er umwerfer zu weit eingefedert hätte.



mag sein aber es geht ja ums FR...
wie gesagt die drei Versionen die ich kenn hatten 4 Löcher und alle offen...


----------



## Bingo1979 (7. April 2013)

Hallo an Alle,

Ich habe da eine Frage zur passenden Rahmengröße beim Helius AC.

Ich bin 1,90m groß. Und fahre primär nur Touren im Mittelgebirge. Passt da ein XL Rahmen mit 635 mm Oberrohr? Oder doch besser ein L Rahmen?

Das Bike soll tourenlastig aufgebaut werden.

Ob 26\27'5\29 weiß ich noch nicht.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Dutshlander (7. April 2013)

Hallo Bingo1979, es kommt doch auch auf deine Beinlänge an.
Am besten Probefahren. Am besten hier              http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=625441 vorbei schauen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2013)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> Ich habe da eine Frage zur passenden Rahmengröße beim Helius AC.
> 
> ...



was fährst du denn jetzt?
fühlst du dich damit wohl?

ich fahr das Helius AC 29" 2013 in XL mit 196 cm und 60er Vorbau negativ.

an sich ist Länge nicht verkehrt, du kannst ja zur Not einen 30er Vorbau fahren, wenn es doch zu lang is.
glaub ich aber nicht


----------



## Bingo1979 (7. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> was fährst du denn jetzt?
> fühlst du dich damit wohl?
> 
> ich fahr das Helius AC 29" 2013 in XL mit 196 cm und 60er Vorbau negativ.
> ...



Aktuell fahre ich ein Hardtail. Die Geodaten sind mir aber nicht bekannt. Das Sitzrohr hat wohl 21 Zoll (53 cm).

Klar ist die Oberrohrlänge wichtig. Jedoch sollte auch das Sitzrohr nicht zu kurz sein. Sonst benötigt man eine ewig lange Sattelstütze. Oder?

Bei L hätte ich ja nur 48-49 cm Sitzrohrlänge.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2013)

und bedenke die Mindesteinstecktiefe!

wenn du bisher nur Hardtail gefahren bist, solltest du es auf jeden Fall testen.
und am besten auch mit anderen Bikes vergleichen...

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal ein vollgefedertes Bike beim Händler um die Ecke testen.
Ein Specialized Stumpjumper oder Scott Genius oder Cube Stereo (bitte kein AMS oder so testen, du solltest Bikes mit gutem Hinterbau nehmen)
dann weisste schonmal, was so ein Gummi-Hinterbau kann und was nicht.

dann würd ich ein Nicolai gezielt testen.

Was verstehst du unter Touren im Mittelgebirge?
Fährst du auch steil und verblockt oder zumeist Schotter?

ein AC sollte man auch entsprechend der Planung bewegen,
ein Helius TB ist auch kein schlechtes Bike!
Bei den niedrig-hubigen Bikes stört mich zumeist die CC-Race Geo,
hat z.B. das TB nicht.
stöber mal im Netz nach den aktuellen Trailbikes.
und immer bedenken - die Amis nennen unser Enduro zumeist CC und fahren das mit 120 mm


----------



## Bingo1979 (7. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> und bedenke die Mindesteinstecktiefe!
> 
> wenn du bisher nur Hardtail gefahren bist, solltest du es auf jeden Fall testen.
> und am besten auch mit anderen Bikes vergleichen...
> ...



In der Regel fahre ich eher einfaches Gelände. Mit dem AC habe ich hält Reserven für gröberes und es ist stabiler.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (7. April 2013)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> In der Regel fahre ich eher einfaches Gelände. Mit dem AC habe ich hält Reserven für gröberes und es ist stabiler.
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo



Außerdem hätte ich gerne die Laufradgröße 27'5 oder 29.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. April 2013)

das ein AC stabiler ist, als ein TB, muss erst bewiesen werden


----------



## Bingo1979 (7. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> das ein AC stabiler ist, als ein TB, muss erst bewiesen werden



Naja, das TB wiegt 2,6 kg und das AC 2,9 kg bei ähnlichem Rahmendesign.

Ich denke die Gewichtsdifferenz macht sich auch in der Stabilität bemerkbar.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2013)

aber nicht in Bereichen, in denen du fährst...


----------



## trailterror (7. April 2013)

48/49 cm sitzrohr sollten denk ich ausreichend sein...

Beide rahmengrössen gehen wohl klar....bei deinen vorlieben vielleicht leichte tendenz zu xl...

Aber wie bereits gesagt->probefahren!!


----------



## wildbiker (8. April 2013)

Ist ein Rahmen noch zu retten, wenn im Steuerrohr vorher eine 30 mm Lagerschale montiert war (die eigentl. nicht reingehört), aber eine 28,6 mm Lagerschale rein muss?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ist ein Rahmen noch zu retten, wenn im Steuerrohr vorher eine 30 mm Lagerschale montiert war (die eigentl. nicht reingehört), aber eine 28,6 mm Lagerschale rein muss?



Ds mußt du genauer beschreiben...aber im Prinzip ja.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ist ein Rahmen noch zu retten, wenn im Steuerrohr vorher eine 30 mm Lagerschale montiert war (die eigentl. nicht reingehört), aber eine 28,6 mm Lagerschale rein muss?


hmmm 
ist es denn defekt oder war nur die Vorgabe ne andere?


----------



## wildbiker (8. April 2013)

Also es sind 2 Unterteile bestellt/eingebaut worden (Händler) (1x 1.5" und 1x 1 1/8). Genauer:  Eingebaut ist AZ-56 Unterteil (oben eingebaut, da 1 1/8 Zoll (Art.Nr.:  49.04.601S); dann Unterteil AZ-44 (unten eingebaut, 1.5 ist ja richtig  (Art.Nr.: 22.04.601R3S).


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

wer hat das denn eingebaut? wieder diese komische Händler von dir?

Ist denn irgendetwas defekt?


----------



## wildbiker (8. April 2013)

Ja!

Defekt, nein, passt halt nur schlecht die Gabel rein


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

Moment irgendwo fehlt mir jetzt da die Machbarkeitslogik Einen AZ56 kann man in keinen Rahmen der Welt oben einbauen Oder verstehe ich das hier falsch?



> Genauer: Eingebaut ist AZ-56 Unterteil (oben eingebaut,......



G.


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

also siieht nich so aus? 












Wenn nein,

Dann falsche Lagerschale raus, die richtige rein, fertig! 


Es heißt ja nur das die Einpresstiefe mindestens 28,6 sein sollte, nicht maximal, denke das Steuerrohr wird schon mehr als 30mm ausgerieben sein, also kein Problem. (Hoff ich )





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Moment irgendwo fehlt mir jetzt da die Machbarkeitslogik Einen AZ56 kann man in keinen Rahmen der Welt oben einbauen Oder verstehe ich das hier falsch?
> 
> 
> 
> G.



hehe stimmt hab ich glatt überlesen


----------



## wildbiker (8. April 2013)

Nein, so siehts nicht aus.
Das jetzige Oberteil was drin ist, ist ja eigentlich ein Unterteil (mit Gabelkonus...). Die untere Schale sitzt auch etwa schief drin.  (zum Unterrohr hinzeigend 2 mm Abstand).

Tja, ist aber leider so montiert worden, AZ 56 (1 1/8", Abdeckkappe ist ohne Logo und plan).http://www.acros.de/datasheets/49.00.601S.pdf


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

in welchem Rahmen?


----------



## wildbiker (8. April 2013)

(k)ein N


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

Also Steuerrohr ist ein 1.5?
Gabel tapered?

unten ist eine AZ44 Lageschale drin (nicht ZS)
oben eine AZ56 Lagerschlale (ZS)

hört sich an als wäre das steuerohr falsch rum drin, oder du hast den Rahmen falsch rum aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> hört sich an als wäre das steuerohr falsch rum drin, oder du hast den Rahmen falsch rum aufgebaut





kann jedem mal passieren


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)




----------



## Simbl (8. April 2013)

Mei armes 18er


----------



## wildbiker (8. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Also Steuerrohr ist ein 1.5?
> Gabel tapered?
> 
> unten ist eine AZ44 Lageschale drin (nicht ZS)
> ...


Nein, Steuerrohr ist tapered, Gabel auch.

Genauso isses. AZ44 (1.5) unten; oben AZ56 (1 1/8). kein ZS.

Würde nichts falsch aufbauen... Kurbel hab ich schon montiert und zwar richtig  Frauen können sowas auch ... Kumpel hatte auch mal eine Kurbel montiert, nur leider ohne einen 3. Distanzring im Innenlager (68er Breite, 3-fach), soviel dazu..


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

aber bei nem tapered Steuerrohr kann oben keine 56er Lagerschale reingehen, geh mal mitm Messschieber dran, dann weißte was ich mein.

Nen tapered ZS steuerohr hat oben nen innendurchmesser von 44, nen tapered non zs definitiv weniger da ja das lager aussen liegt, und nicht mit ins steuerrohr muss.
Eine 56er Lagerschale kann nur in ein ZS (1.5/tapered unten) Steuerrohr passen.

berichtigt mich falls es so nicht stimmt.

Außer der tolle Fahrradladen presst so ein!


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Frauen können sowas auch



Aso, das erklärt einiges.

keine weiteren Fragen


----------



## wildbiker (9. April 2013)

so.. mal nochn foto..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nein, oben ist ein 1 1 /8 unterteil drin. 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## trailterror (9. April 2013)

By the way @Simbl

Dein 18er gefällt mir immer noch suuuuper gut!


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2013)

is das dein argon? 
also kein az 56 oben drin, sieht nich kaputt und ausgefranzt aus.
was da drin ist, ist ein zs44/30.
raus damit!
richtige rein!
schnell Fahrrad-laden wechseln! wenns sein muss umziehen 
hörte im Heidelberger Raum gibts nen guten Laden.


richtig ist zs44/28,6!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (9. April 2013)

ja wem solls sonst sein...

da bin ich ja beruhigt dass nichts schrott ist..

schlecht mit umziehen

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WODAN (9. April 2013)

Warum läßt Du denn den Steuersatz nicht gleich von Nicolai montieren?
Unglaublich was manche Händler da verbocken...


----------



## raschaa (9. April 2013)

geradezu beängstigend....


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Soderla dann wäre das ja endlich gelöst

Der schwarze Fleck links ist aber kein Riss


G.


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla dann wäre das ja endlich gelöst
> 
> Der schwarze Fleck links ist aber kein Riss
> 
> ...



hoffen wir es nicht.

ja wirklich mies wie man sowas einbauen kann und dann lassen se die arme auch noch ewig warten,


----------



## wildbiker (9. April 2013)

nein gerissen ist da nichts...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## draussen (9. April 2013)

geh in leipzig doch einfach mal ins bdo, die sollten dir helfen können.


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht völlig irre ist BDO der Laden der sie hat so lange warten lassen, das der Steuersatz eingepresst wird , wegen Umbau


----------



## wildbiker (9. April 2013)

draussen schrieb:


> geh in leipzig doch einfach mal ins bdo, die sollten dir helfen können.



wo ist der gefällt mir button? you made my day...


Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## draussen (9. April 2013)

echt?
autsch...
dann will ich nichts gesagt haben...

helfen können sie dir wahrscheinlich trotzdem, wenn du ein klein wenig meckerst.
hrmpf!


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2013)

ja mit sicherheit kÃ¶nnen sie helfen, aber ich wÃ¼rde mir zweimal Ã¼berlegen ob ich da nochmal was machen lasse, okay jeder macht mal nen fehler, aber bei nem 1300â¬ Rahmen kÃ¶nnte so eine Dummheit schon sehr Ã¤rgerlich sein.


----------



## der-gute (10. April 2013)

kennt einer das 32z Kettenblatt von Mountain Goat?

ich brauch ein 20z von denen und ein 32z Blatt.
da könnt ich das 32z mitbestellen...

noch was:
kann ich meinen SRAM X.0 39z DM Umwerfer
dann mit 20/32 fahren???

aktuell funktionierts mit 22/38


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2013)

ja. das habe ich am fr gefahren. beide. das 20th in der edelstahlversion. bombenquali!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2013)

und alles war fahrbar mit kurzem x.0 schaltwerk bei 20/32


----------



## der-gute (10. April 2013)

wobei damals aber sicher nur mit 11-32 und nicht -36 Kassette

du meinst auch das 32z Condor?
hat das Steighilfen?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2013)

ja. 11-32.

ich hab das stambecco in stahl in 20th

und das condor 32th. 

meine teilekiste steht 450km entfernt. aber da ich nie schaltprobleme hatte muss es steighilfen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. April 2013)

PS: besser 450 als 4500


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2013)




----------



## der-gute (11. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> kann ich meinen SRAM X.0 39z DM Umwerfer (von N mitgeliefert)
> dann mit 20/32 fahren???
> 
> aktuell funktionierts mit 22/38



Kann jemand dazu was sagen?


----------



## Diamondaine (11. April 2013)

Zum Umwerfer kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Hab mein Helius ST Rahmen zerlegt und entlacken lassen:














Wie man auf den Fotos erkennen kann, ist die Oberfläche extrem rau. Der Rahmen war eigentlich Pulverbeschichtet. Ich nehme an es wurde Sangestrahlt oder Glasperlgestrahlt, oder was auch immer. 

Ich kenne Dreamdeeps Helius AC aufbau sehr gut und hätte gerne ein ähnliches Ergebnis, aber ich glaube dass kann ich vergessen, da mein Rahmen nach dem entlacken erheblich anderst aussieht...

Die Frage ist: Was jetzt? 
Raw soll es auf jeden Fall bleiben, ich finde es sieht einfach geil aus. 
Mit Stahlwolle polieren, richtig? 
Ists da wichtig welche man nimmt, etc.?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. April 2013)

so wie dein rahmen aussieht ist er fachmännisch gestrahlt worden. 

ihn nun auf vordermann zu bringen wird nicht einfach werden... denn "so"  kannst du ihn nicht lassen 

KLICK --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/929


----------



## Diamondaine (11. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so wie dein rahmen aussieht ist er fachmännisch gestrahlt worden.


Ich hoffe das meinst du nicht ironisch.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> ihn nun auf vordermann zu bringen wird nicht einfach werden... denn "so" kannst du ihn nicht lassen



Gerade von dir hatte ich mir eigentlich erhofft zu erfahren wie 

Achja, Ich habe den Rahmen jetzt chemisch entlacken lassen.
Das Pulver welches drauf war, war schon das 2., daher nehme ich an dass der Rahmen bei dem "umpulvern" gestrahlt wurde und nicht jetzt.


----------



## draussen (11. April 2013)

ich würde es ja einfach so lassen wie es ist. wenn es raw sein soll, so ist es das doch bereits. die oberflächenbeschaffenheit ist durch das strahlen relativ homogen, da jetzt noch zu polieren wäre mir zuviel arbeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

draussen schrieb:


> ich würde es ja einfach so lassen wie es ist. wenn es raw sein soll, so ist es das doch bereits. die oberflächenbeschaffenheit ist durch das strahlen relativ homogen, da jetzt noch zu polieren wäre mir zuviel arbeit.



Naja, ein wenig sollte er die Oberfläche schon widerstandsfähiger machen

G.


----------



## raschaa (11. April 2013)

denke auch... Khujand hat das schon ernst gemeint, nur leider ist das "fachmännische" in deinem fall für ein RAW rahmen sub-optimal. wenn es sich auch rau anfühlt, also wie 80er schleifpapier, dann wrd das schnell unansehnlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (11. April 2013)

mahlzeit,

ich bräuchte eine schaltbare kettenführung für 2fach incl bash.
also ich habe eine auf 2fach & bash umgebaute 3fach kurbel.

kann man die truvativ/mrp x-guide mit einer von 3fach auf 2fach & bash umgebauten kurbel nutzen oder gehen mit der nur 2fach kurbeln ohne bash?

ansonsten fiele mir da nur die gjunkies zweig ein?

will mir jetzt keine reine 2fachkurbel ohne bash kaufen müssen, meine aktuelle ist fast neu, aber mein blackspire stinger hat sich verabschiedet 

mfg


----------



## Garrett (11. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kann jemand dazu was sagen?



nur soviel das auch 22-36 klappt.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. April 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> ich bräuchte eine schaltbare kettenführung für 2fach incl bash.
> also ich habe eine auf 2fach & bash umgebaute 3fach kurbel.
> ...



warum keinen neuen stinger kaufen?


----------



## ridingGiants (12. April 2013)

*Wie reinigt man sachgemäß eine Pulverbeschichtung? *

Ich habe einen gebrauchten Rahmen erworben der wohl eingelagert war. Der Rahmen ist blau weiß und die weißen Flächen sind ein wenig "angegilbt". Das fällt in der Sonne im Gegensatz zu Rahmen und Felgen auf.


----------



## Dutshlander (12. April 2013)

ridingGiants schrieb:


> *Wie reinigt man sachgemäß eine Pulverbeschichtung? *


ich machs folgendermaße: 
Lauwarmes Wasser mit ein wenig spühlmittel, mittels eine weiche-burste das bike wassen, wie beim Auto, je nach verschmutzungsgrad (eventuell Vorher auch) anschließend aus sichere entfernung abspruhen. Nach den Trocknen mit einen (Silikonspray) getränkten Lappen schön einreiben und fertig ist die KIste
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## hömma (12. April 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> ich bräuchte eine schaltbare kettenführung für 2fach incl bash.
> also ich habe eine auf 2fach & bash umgebaute 3fach kurbel.
> ...



Also ich fahre die X-Guide an ner umgebauten 3fach-Kurbel ohne Bash (was ich auch nicht vermisse, der Taco steckt deutlich mehr weg). Du könntest schon einen Bash verbauen, der allerdings nicht viel größer als das Kettenblatt sein darf. Dafür müsstest du die Führung aber weit genug von der Kurbel entfernt montieren, da sie sonst mit dem Bashugard kollidiert. Allerdings arbeitet dann auch die KeFü weniger effektiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2013)

ridingGiants schrieb:


> *Wie reinigt man sachgemäß eine Pulverbeschichtung? *
> .



mit autopolitur.


----------



## ridingGiants (12. April 2013)

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. April 2013)

Servus, 

ich suche schwarze Inbus/Torxschrauben von der Verbindung des Schaltwerks zum Ausfallende von einem Helius AC '12 . Gibt es das bei Kalle ? 
Grüße, alex


----------



## WODAN (13. April 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich suche schwarze Inbus/Torxschrauben von der Verbindung des Schaltwerks zum Ausfallende von einem Helius AC '12 . Gibt es das bei Kalle ?
> Grüße, alex



Meld Dich mal bei mir ;-) 
Gefaleen Dir die Goldenen nicht mehr?


----------



## acid-driver (13. April 2013)

kannst bremsscheibenschrauben nehmen. zb maguras Schrauben sind schwarz


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Meld Dich mal bei mir ;-)
> Gefaleen Dir die Goldenen nicht mehr?


 
Ok ;-)
In meinem Wahn rede ich mir ein, dass der Goldton nicht genau zum restlichen Elox passt, von daher werde ich schwarze nehmen....das Rad ist ansonsten übrigens Bombe 

Grüße nach Bad Nauheim!

Edit: Thx @ acid-driver


----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2013)

@wildbiker

Und kannste schon etwas berichten? wegen der Lagerschale?


----------



## wildbiker (13. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @wildbiker
> 
> Und kannste schon etwas berichten? wegen der Lagerschale?



Naja, 1 Teil fehlt wohl immernoch... Acros scheint da auch nicht so genau zu wissen, was zu nem Steuersatz gehört...


----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Naja, 1 Teil fehlt wohl immernoch... Acros scheint da auch nicht so genau zu wissen, was zu nem Steuersatz gehört...



Wahnsinn 


Glaubt man gar nicht sowas

Na wird hoofentlich bald was.


----------



## wildbiker (14. April 2013)

allerdings... 
Finds ja auch beschi.... sowas..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. April 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Naja, 1 Teil fehlt wohl immernoch... Acros scheint da auch nicht so genau zu wissen, was zu nem Steuersatz gehört...



Bis jetzt haben alle Bestellungen die ich bei denen gemacht habe anstandslos geklappt


----------



## KHUJAND (14. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> na wird hoofentlich bald was.



fertig.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. April 2013)

Bling Bling, sehr schön, aber da federt ja gar nix...


----------



## kephren23 (14. April 2013)

yippie!!! freu mich!
die Federung ist doch bei mir, jede Woche gibts ein teil mehr


----------



## trailterror (14. April 2013)

Ihr seid bekloppt


----------



## kephren23 (14. April 2013)

dann will ich nicht wissen was du denkst wenn der Hobel fertig ist 
Aber ist mir auch egal, weiß ja das ich nich mehr alle beisammen hab.


----------



## raschaa (14. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Aber ist mir auch egal, weiß ja das ich nich mehr alle beisammen hab.




deine UWS kocht gerade^^


----------



## kephren23 (14. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> deine UWS kocht gerade^^



ohh, ohh aber nicht zu lange die soll schon schön "RAW" bleiben.


----------



## ridingGiants (14. April 2013)

*Gibt es schon einen "Elox-Farbton-Thread"?

*Ich bastel gerade an einem neuen Projekt und wollte dezent eloxierte Teile einsetzen. Gesagt, getan, drei Teile bestellt. Alle Teile ausgepackt und dann kam die Ernüchterung: 3 mal blau, 3 unterschiedliche Farbtöne! 

Gibt es einen Thread, der sich mit den Elox-Farben verschiedener Hersteller auseinander setzt? Wenn nicht, könnte man ja eine Art Datenbank anlegen damit man weiß welche Teile passen und welche nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (14. April 2013)

Hmm, hatte mir mal nen roten Würger bestellt, lecker. Wegen eines defekts habe ich den reklamiert und bekam einen neuen in einem anderen rot, grrrrr. Auch da ist es nicht garantiert.


----------



## ridingGiants (14. April 2013)

Das ist ärgerlich. Ich kann was blau angeht nur sagen, dass crankbrothers türkis liefert, spank ein schönes royal blau und sixpack ein dunkelblau.. 

Da müsste man mal eine Übersicht schaffen!


----------



## kephren23 (15. April 2013)

ne super idee!!

ich hab auch ne menge gold färbtöne gesehen.


----------



## trailterror (17. April 2013)

An die number nine fahrer:

Sind spiel oder spielfrei nach ner saison, oder länger?.


----------



## der-gute (18. April 2013)

gibt es irgend ein rationales Argument, einen X.0 DM Umwerfer bei N mit zu bestellen, anstatt einen X.9 Umwerfer.

Technik?
gravierendes Gewicht?
Größe - Reifenfreiheit?


----------



## reflux (20. April 2013)

fährt hier jemand nen vector hlr am AM und
kann mir mal die einstellungen zum vergleichen mitteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2013)

Kann ich mit der 142/12 Achse eine Kupplung für einen Anhänger montieren?


----------



## Simbl (22. April 2013)

Ja geht. Habs beim Ion 18 auch hinbekommen


----------



## kroiterfee (23. April 2013)

kann ich irgendwie einen anhänger mit einem nucleon ziehen? singletrailer ausgeschlossen.


----------



## poldi222 (23. April 2013)

Ist ja bald wieder Bollerwagen ziehen


----------



## -psyc- (24. April 2013)

Passt an den Nicolai Helius AC Rahmen ein Shimano XT Topswing Umwerfer?
Grüße, AXel


----------



## acid-driver (24. April 2013)

Nein.


----------



## Midgetman (27. April 2013)

Sorry für OT, aber hier haben ja einige die Nabe und sie ist natürlich in einem Nicolai verbaut:

Die Hope Pro II EVO hat doch hinten zwei 17x30x7 Lager, oder? (Nabe, nicht Freilauf)


edit: Danke, stimmt. es sind 17x30x7er Lager (S61903)


----------



## kephren23 (27. April 2013)

diese sind dort definitiv verbaut:
6802 x 2 15x24x5
6903 x 2 17x30x7  
6902 x 1 15x28x7


----------



## trailterror (28. April 2013)

Hab gelesen, dass schneidi 21ster in treuchtlingen geworden ist....

Mit welchem bike fährt er eigentlich?


----------



## WODAN (29. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kann ich irgendwie einen anhänger mit einem nucleon ziehen? singletrailer ausgeschlossen.



An der Steckachse kannst Du definitiv keine Kupplung montieren 
Von anderen Bastellösungen würde ich absehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (29. April 2013)

es sei denn nicolai bastelt mir eine um 3mm längere steckachse.


----------



## Simbl (29. April 2013)

3mm sind zu kurz. Durch die auf und ab Bewegung der Kupplung löst sich die Steckachse langsam. Es muß auf jeden Fall auf der anderen Seite eine selbstsichernde Mutter dran. Hab auf beiden Seiten ne  Pneumatikdichtung drunter dann verkratzt nix


----------



## WODAN (29. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> es sei denn nicolai bastelt mir eine um 3mm längere steckachse.



Hänge Dein Tfr mal in den Montageständer, drehe das Hinterrad und beobachte die Steckachse ;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (29. April 2013)

****.


----------



## Simbl (29. April 2013)

Ok beim Nucleon ist das doch ein wenig anderst als gedacht


----------



## WODAN (29. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ****.



Ich bin seit 2005 auf G-Boxx1 in vers. Modellen unterwegs. Einfach fragen...

;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Mai 2013)

Moin, ich habe die Maxle rausgehauen und mir die N-Steckachse geholt. Mit wieviel Nm knallt ihr das Dingen an? Syntace gibt ja 10-20 Nm für ihre Steckachse an.

Gruss


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Mai 2013)

handfest.


----------



## Simbl (1. Mai 2013)

So siehts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (2. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder ein Problem....Die BrakeForceOne1 verlangt hinten einen Adapter bei einer 180er Scheibe, soweit so gut, nur sind die Schrauben M6x18 zur Befestigung des Adapters zu lang oder die Gewindelöcher vom Ausfallende nicht tief genug. Müssten etwa 1-2 mm kürzer sein, dann würde es passen. Einfach absägen?

Hab die Schrauben mit Unterlegscheiben (M6x16) momentan reingeschraubt. 

Sieht dann bei mir so aus (ich finds es sieht ******* aus, überleg den ganzen Mist wieder zu verticken, geht m.E. gar nicht, Option Hope steht immer noch). Die Leitungen lassen sich nicht so gut verdrehen/am Rahmen verlegen). Momentan noch der einzige Ärger mit der Bremse, sonst ists Rad so gut wie FERTIG!


----------



## kephren23 (2. Mai 2013)

Abflexen geht natürlich, oder kurze Schrauben ordern.
Oder wie du sagst wirklich einfach auf Hope, die BF plastik bremse sieht auch schlimm aus und passt so gar nich an ein Nicolai 

so eine 




bei wiggle grad günstig.


----------



## wildbiker (2. Mai 2013)

Wollte eigentl. mit beiden Bikes in Urlaub.... Drecks-BFO... Will die jemand haben? Nachm Urlaub wär die 1x gefahren, Leitungen ungekürzt, incl. Adapter). Dann wohl doch Hope.


----------



## kephren23 (2. Mai 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Drecks-BFO...



ruhig, wird schon werden. hol dir dann die hope und gut ist.
findest bestimmt nen Abnehmer.


----------



## wildbiker (2. Mai 2013)

Tschuldigung.. bin ziemlich angefressen...


----------



## kephren23 (2. Mai 2013)

ach entsschuldige dich nicht dafür, wären die meisten hier doch auch, sowas nervt schon ziemlich. Freu mich auch schon auf die kleinen Problemchen.

Zum thema urlaub hab ich auch meine Erfahrungen, vor zwei Jahren ist mir 2 Tage vorm Urlaub mein Rahmen gebrochen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (3. Mai 2013)

Bekomme ich die obere Lagerschale von einem Reset Flatstack A (also ZS 44/28.6) in ein Tapered Steuerrohr eines 11er Helius AM mit Tapered Gabel?

Möchte die Front "tiefer" legen. Im Moment ist ein Steuersatz mit 20,5mm Bauhöhe eingebaut.


----------



## DerJoe (3. Mai 2013)

Keine Frage, keine Antwort notwendig, nur mal merken, falls man einer nachfragen sollte. Weil ich hier nicht mehr so wirklich viel aktiv bin.

Ich hatte mir eine RS Reverb 31.6 MMX 2013 als sogenannte "_Werkstattware_" bei Brügelmann bestellt, weil ich noch einen Gutschein hatte, der weg musste und ich eh eine haben wollte. 
Die Leitungslänge dieser Werkstattware beträgt nur knapp 1350mm. Das kann bei manchen Rahmen und breiten Lenkern echt knapp werden.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2013)

dürfte nicht passen.  @Dease


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2013)

Der LP wird dann aber passen. Ob knapp 3,5 mm Mehr den Preis der oberen Schale rechtfertigen musst du allerdings selber für dich entscheiden 
Vorbau umdrehen oder Flatbar hast du schon probiert?


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

das geht soweit ich weiss nicht, nein...das conehead ist oben wohl im durchmesser nicht fett genug um solch  innenliegende schalen zu verbauen


----------



## Dease (3. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> das geht soweit ich weiss nicht, nein...das conehead ist oben wohl im durchmesser nicht fett genug um solch  innenliegende schalen zu verbauen





acid-driver schrieb:


> Der LP wird dann aber passen. Ob knapp 3,5 mm Mehr den Preis der oberen Schale rechtfertigen musst du allerdings selber für dich entscheiden
> Vorbau umdrehen oder Flatbar hast du schon probiert?



Jetzt bin ich verwirrt!

Bringt immerhin fast 2cm. Andere kaufen sich für 3cm ne absenkbare Gabel. 
So 1-2cm würden mir echt reichen. Angenehmere Sitzposition und ein wenig mehr Druck auf dem VR in den Anstiegen.

Flat fahre ich, Vorbau umdrehen konnte ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2013)

Der LP ist nicht gleich Flatstack. Guck mal auf die Reset-Seite bei den Steuersätzen. Die erste Reihe dürfte die sein, die du verbaut hast mit 20,5mm Aufbauhöhe. Darunter kommt die LP-Serie mit 17mm Aufbauhöhe.


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

Er hat einen konan A verbaut 20,5 mm und will einen Flatstack A verbauen 3,5mm.... Geht aber ( soweit mein verständnis reicht) nicht...

LP?


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2013)

L ow P rofile
Der Konan ist doch auch nur aus 1.5 und 1 1/8 zusammengesteckt oder seh ich das falsch?
Flatstack geht nicht, glaub ich auch.


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

seh ich auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2013)

also nochmal der Formalität wegen:

Das Steuerrohr hat oben 34mm, also passen keine Flatstack-Schalen (44mm).
also würden nur Konan A(20,5mm) und B(17mm) passen,der B ist dann eben 3,5mm flacher, wie acid-driver schon sagte.
Unten könnte aber ein Konan 3 (4mm) passen, jedoch dann nur in Verbindung mit einer 1 1/8 Gabel, jedoch könnte es dann Probleme mit der Einpresstiefe geben, die aber bei einem ZS ja generell geringer ausfällt, also vielleicht doch zulässig, dazu Rücksprache mit Nicolai halten.

Nen 0grad Vorbau wäre noch ne Option.


----------



## Timmy35 (3. Mai 2013)

Zur Not gibts von Syntace ja noch diesen Vorbau:


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Mai 2013)

die haben auch für jede situation was im gepäck.


----------



## Holland (3. Mai 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Möchte die Front "tiefer" legen. Im Moment ist ein Steuersatz mit 20,5mm Bauhöhe eingebaut.



Lenker und Vorbau anpassen ist definitiv weniger aufwändig. Auch wenn mich Der Thomas ziemlich dafür angemacht hat , ich habe den Pro-Set II von Specialized montiert.
Kommt mit drei verschiedenen Schalen für die Winkelverstellung was viele Spielmöglichkeiten bietet.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

Bei syntace ist die tiefe front ja so schon fast ne obszession


----------



## Dease (3. Mai 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> also nochmal der Formalität wegen:
> 
> Das Steuerrohr hat oben 34mm, also passen keine Flatstack-Schalen (44mm).
> also würden nur Konan A(20,5mm) und B(17mm) passen,der B ist dann eben 3,5mm flacher, wie acid-driver schon sagte.
> ...



Ok. Danke für die Daten. Ginge also nur mit 1.5Rohr oben  oder mit ner 1.8er Gabel und dann unten. 

Dann muss ich die Idee mit nem anderen Steuersatz die Front tiefer zu bekommen begraben.  Für 3mm lohnt der Aufwand nicht.
Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Also neuer Rahmen

Oder mit Vorbauten rumprobieren.


----------



## tmac111 (3. Mai 2013)

Nicolai schreibt zum Ion 18 u.a.:
- - - - - - - -
_Das ION18 Up- und Downhill-tauglich unter 15kg zu bekommen ist keine Utopie, das haben uns bereits einige Kunden vorgemacht._
- - - - - - - -

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Aufbau unter 15kg gesehen, ist hier jemand im Forum unterwegs. Bisher nur Gurus 15,19kg Ion 18 bei Rahmengröße S gesehen.


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1269033


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2013)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Nicolai schreibt zum Ion 18 u.a.:
> - - - - - - - -
> _Das ION18 Up- und Downhill-tauglich unter 15kg zu bekommen ist keine Utopie, das haben uns bereits einige Kunden vorgemacht._
> - - - - - - - -
> ...



RH: M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2013)

Ich versteh die xo kurbel nicht? Wie wurde hier getrixt?


----------



## kephren23 (4. Mai 2013)

wasn mit der kurbel?


----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2013)

Ion 18 hat doch ein 83mm tretlagergehäuse....deshalb die frage mit einer nicht kompatibelen xo kurbel?


----------



## kephren23 (4. Mai 2013)

wenn ich mich nich irr, dann gibt es die auch in 83mm


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nich irr, dann gibt es die auch in 83mm



JUP


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2013)

Stimmt 

Aber nur die einfach, oder?


----------



## Simbl (4. Mai 2013)

Wie bekomm ich die Decals auf einem Elox Rahmen am besten zum kleben? Vorher entfetten bringt auch nix


----------



## krawa (4. Mai 2013)

Gibt es einen Trick, einen DM-Umwerfer (x9) an einem AC einzustellen? Entweder ich komme nicht aufs große Blatt oder die Kette wird über das Blatt geworfen. Ist der Umwerfer nicht zu weit hinten platziert?


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich die Decals auf einem Elox Rahmen am besten zum kleben? Vorher entfetten bringt auch nix



Entfetten, Föhn, Decals kleben, Föhn, drücken, Föhn, fertig!


Geht der Ordergenerator nicht mehr? Brauche ein Schaltauge für das Argon AM!


----------



## Simbl (4. Mai 2013)

Ok danke werds probieren


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Entfetten, Föhn, Decals kleben, Föhn, drücken, Föhn, fertig!
> 
> 
> Geht der Ordergenerator nicht mehr? Brauche ein Schaltauge für das Argon AM!



Was brauchst du denn genau Plus, Minus 1, 2 oder 0?


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Mai 2013)

Bei mir steht keine Zahl drauf... Sind die neuen 142 Ausfallenden. Kann das sein?


----------



## Holland (5. Mai 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Trick, einen DM-Umwerfer (x9) an einem AC einzustellen? Entweder ich komme nicht aufs große Blatt oder die Kette wird über das Blatt geworfen. Ist der Umwerfer nicht zu weit hinten platziert?



Bashguard an Stelle des grossen KB!


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## krawa (5. Mai 2013)

Bashguard an Stelle des grossen KB!


Gruss
Holland.

Danke, ich werde es mal versuchen.


----------



## ninmaja (5. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich die Decals auf einem Elox Rahmen am besten zum kleben? Vorher entfetten bringt auch nix



Glasperlgestrahlte Oberflächen benötigen grundsätzlich Decals mit dicker Klebeschicht. Standart Folien sind ungeeignet, da hier die Klebschicht für verdichtete, glatte Flächen ausgelegt ist.
Den Bereich des Rahmens z.B. mit Aceton entfetten (auf keinen Fall Terpentin oder Pinselreiniger: die hinterlassen fettige Rückstände) vorsichtig mit dem Föhn warm machen - damit der Kleber des Stickers weich wird - und nach dem Positionieren mit dem Rakel kräftig andrücken. Schutz- Trägerfolie dann erst nach einigen Stunden entfernen; der Kleber erreicht i.d.R erst spät seine Endfestigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2013)

welche konditionen muss ein hardtail rahmen erfüllen damit ein kindersitz (römer; also kein anhänger)) befestigt werden kann?

danke


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Mai 2013)

Der Zug für den Umwerfer könnte ein Problem sein.


----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2013)

stimmt...danke marco...sonst nix?


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Mai 2013)

Mehr eigentlich nicht... Ich würde kein Leichtbaurahmen nehmen...


----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2013)




----------



## Speedpreacher (9. Mai 2013)

Nabend, fahre nen Helius FR 2007/28 in Xl, d.h. ich hab' nen 30er Innendurchmesser am Sitzrohr. Somit würde ich eine verstellbare Sattelstütze mit dem Durchmesser 30mm benötigen -> kennt Ihr eine? Hat jmd. ein vgl. Problem? Alternativ das Sitzrohr aus-/aufreiben lassen?

Danke für Euren Input. Speedpreacher


----------



## WODAN (9. Mai 2013)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Nabend, fahre nen Helius FR 2007/28 in Xl, d.h. ich hab' nen 30er Innendurchmesser am Sitzrohr. Somit würde ich eine verstellbare Stattelstütze mit dem Durchmesser 30mm benötigen -> kennt Ihr eine? Hat jmd. ein vgl. Problem? Alternativ das Sitzrohr aus-/aufreiben lassen?
> 
> Danke für Euren Input. Speedpreacher



Die Gravity Dropper gibt es in 27,2mm, dann mit lange Reduzierhülse fahren.


----------



## hoschi2007 (9. Mai 2013)

oder Rase Black Mamba.
Die gibt es auch in 30 mm


----------



## OldSchool (9. Mai 2013)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> oder Rase Black Mamba.
> Die gibt es auch in 30 mm



Die hat aber nur 10cm Einstecktiefe glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpreacher (9. Mai 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Die Gravity Dropper gibt es in 27,2mm, dann mit lange Reduzierhülse fahren.



oh, das ging schnell ! Besten Dank!!! Hmm, "Reduzierhülse" ist suboptimal... Scheint aber der enfachere Weg zu sein, als ausreiben (lassen).

Speedpreacher


----------



## Speedpreacher (9. Mai 2013)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> oder Rase Black Mamba.
> Die gibt es auch in 30 mm



Auch Dir besten Dank, aber die Rase scheint es net mehr zu geben Link - also wenn, dann Gebrauchtmarkt...

Speedpreacher

PS X Fusion Hilo gibbet glaube ich auch in 27,2mm. Das hieße aber auch wieder "Reduzier"hülse


----------



## Dease (10. Mai 2013)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Auch Dir besten Dank, aber die Rase scheint es net mehr zu geben Link - also wenn, dann Gebrauchtmarkt...
> 
> Speedpreacher
> 
> PS X Fusion Hilo gibbet glaube ich auch in 27,2mm. Das hieße aber auch wieder "Reduzier"hülse



Die Hilo gibt es in 27, 2mm. Die fahre ich an meinem Zweitrad.

Was ist das Problem mit ner Reduzierhülse? Wenn die lang genug ist, ist das doch völlig unproblematisch.  Mein Stereo hatte 34, 9mm und ich bin die Reverb auch mit Hülse gefahren.

Hat Kind Shock nicht die Lev als 27, 2er ?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Mai 2013)

Fahre meine Gravity Dropper auch schon 1,5 Jahre problemlos mit Hülse.
Allerdings habe ich mir aus einem 0,3mm Blech (ebay 10 euro) selbst eine 20cm lange gebogen, weil mir die kaufbaren 10cm zu kurz erschienen bei 15cm Einstecktiefe....


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Tage eine KS950 im Bikemarkt gesehen, bei der 0,9mm vom Durchmesser abgedreht waren. Sollte also auch gehen...


----------



## Lennart (10. Mai 2013)

GD gibts doch inzwischen auch in 30.0, sogar mit 125 mm Absenkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Mai 2013)

hat einer ne Ahnung, was für eine Feder ich im CCDB cool im Helius AC 29 2013 XL brauch?

is ja ein 216er Federbein...hab da ja eins als Ersatz fürs Fanes im Keller liegen 

gibts da nen Base Tune für?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Mai 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand eine *MRP Micro* KeFü am Helius AM verbaut?
Haut das hin mit unteren Führung und der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Nikedge (18. Mai 2013)

downhill rahemgröße ein bis zwei nr. kleiner?

176,5=s ?


----------



## Holland (18. Mai 2013)

Nikedge schrieb:


> downhill rahemgröße ein bis zwei nr. kleiner?
> 
> 176,5=s ?



Reach und Stack optimieren, Rahmengröße (Höhe) eher sekundär.


----------



## Nikedge (18. Mai 2013)

wie funktioniert das denn mit dem reach und stack?


----------



## Holland (20. Mai 2013)

Reach and Stack - Was ist das?
http://www.sicklines.com/2008/12/18/reach-and-stack-a-good-idea/

Kann man individuell berechnen. Rechner gibt im Netz.
Einfacher und vermutlicher sicherer: Versuche Reach und Stack für Rahmen und Gabel(!) zu ermitteln, der Dir am besten passt.
Dann gehst Du mit diesen Maßen auf die Suche nach neuem Zeugs. Mit diesem Rechner kannst Du Reach und Stack näherungsweise für Rahmen berechnen: http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## paradox (24. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit, 

hat ein Helius Rahmen (AC29) ISCG old oder ISCG05?

Ich kann es nicht unterscheiden.

Danke!


----------



## kephren23 (24. Mai 2013)

05!!!!
steht auch tech sheet


----------



## paradox (24. Mai 2013)

Danke, habe es eben auch endeckt, ...


----------



## der-gute (25. Mai 2013)

die originalen Nicolai Buchsen passen nur auf ein Auge des Federbeins,
wie habt ihr das beim anderen gelöst?

AM Federbeinauge, wo Piggy und die Versteller sind, hat die Nicolai-Buchse einen zu großen Durchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2013)

versuchs mal mit sanfter Gewalt.


----------



## der-gute (25. Mai 2013)

Da hilft keine Gewalt.
Die Buchse geht schön durchs Auge,
aber die beiden äusseren Ringe gehen nicht plan drauf.
Dazu wird der Korpus des Federbeins zu früh dick.
Vinc meinte, ich soll die Ringe abfeilen.
Finde ich suboptimal, den ersten Ring hab ich schon zerdrückt. Der is teilweise sehr filigran mit dem innen drin versenkten Gummiring...


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2013)

Dann hilft nur ne Drehbank (oder neue bei N bestellen). Feilen find ich auch nicht so pralle.


----------



## der-gute (25. Mai 2013)

Ich bestell mir einfach mal welche von Cane Creek für 12,95 mit


----------



## F0erster (27. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung beim Helius AM mit der ISCG 05/Hammerschmidt Aufnahme und einer eThirteen TRS+ für 2-Fach Antriebe? Fahre SRAM X.9 2x10 und überlege mir die TRS+ mit dem Taco zu besorgen aber bin unsicher ob ich das ohne Adapter oder Abfeilen der Befestigungsschrauben anbringen kann.


----------



## trailterror (27. Mai 2013)

Soweit ich weiss ist die HS aufnahme eine iscg03 und keine 05er


----------



## F0erster (27. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade ganz simpel von Loch zu Loch gemessen -> 47.7mm

Das spricht stark für iscg03:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kann ich eine eThirteen TRS für ISCG03 damit ohne probleme an Sram X.9 Zweifach fahren oder kommen wegen der Planfräsung der Aufnahme Feil/Biege/Dengel-Arbeiten auf mich zu?


----------



## trailterror (27. Mai 2013)

In der theorie müssts gehn....

Ich fahr ne 2x10 x9 kurbel mit ner stinger und HS aufnahme. Passt ohne probleme


----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. Mai 2013)

hat mir jemand nen link/tip zu nem guten kettenstrebenschutz? im wc sind die syndicatefahrer so ne art knetgummi gefahren, irgendetwas in der art suche ich... danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (29. Mai 2013)

lenkerband


----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. Mai 2013)

find ich auch nicht viel schöner als einen schlauch, hat jemand sonst nen tip zu dem knetgummi?


----------



## WODAN (30. Mai 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> find ich auch nicht viel schöner als einen schlauch, hat jemand sonst nen tip zu dem knetgummi?



Schau mal bei Canyon:


----------



## paradox (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne und des Regens,

wer hat schon einmal seinen Rahmen neu pulvern lassen? Wat kost so'n Spaß?


----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2013)

230â¬ bei GÃ¶tz in Fellbach z.B.


----------



## paradox (2. Juni 2013)

Danke, den Götz in Fellbach habe ich bewusst verdrängt. Der hat 2x bei 2 Rahmen von vorne anfangen müssen. Einmal ist das Klarpulver gerissen und der Rahmen ssah aus wie Sau. Das zweite mal hat der meinen (Allerwelts-) Namen falsch geschrieben...
Die anderen male ging es gut. Habe glaube gut 6 Rahmen pulvern lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Juni 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Sonne und des Regens,
> 
> wer hat schon einmal seinen Rahmen neu pulvern lassen? Wat kost so'n Spaß?



Pulverbeschichter vor Ort 100.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2013)

wo is Artur, wenn man ihn braucht...


----------



## Nessie (4. Juni 2013)

Wie groß ist denn der Außendurchmesser vom Sitzrohr beim aktuellen Argon CC Rahmengröße XL ?

Rahmen in der Größe XL haben ein 30.9er Sattelrohr.
Mein Problem: derzeit habe ich diese Sattelklemme die ich aber nur für eine 31.6er Sattelstütze bekomme.






Andere Klemmen halten mir mein flexible Carbonsattelstütze nicht, die ich aber unbedingt montieren muß um den Rahmen zu entlasten.


----------



## Timmy35 (4. Juni 2013)

Der Außendurchmesser ist bei allen Nicolais gleich. 
Ich glaube 34,9mm (oder 35mm). Bei den XL-Rahmen ist die Wandung dicker.

Ich denke, für die Entlastung des Rahmens brauchst du keine Carbonstütze zu montieren. Der sollte halten. Dafür ist das Sitzrohr ja dicker.


----------



## kephren23 (4. Juni 2013)

kann da timmy nur recht geben.


----------



## Nessie (5. Juni 2013)

Danke Männer !! 

Mit Euren schnellen Antworten habt Ihr mir mein Kopfweh genommen und der Fa. Nicolai eine der unzähligen Anfragen nach irgendwelchen Details erspart.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob die diese Sattelklemme mit der oberen Klemmung für 31.6er Sattelstütze dann auch die 30.9er klemmen kann ohne daß die Stütze zu sehr punktuell belastet wird.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Juni 2013)

Hole Dir eine ganz normale Klemmung. Mit dem Roseklotz geht es nicht. Sattelklemme Tune oder Hope für 35mm und gut ist.


----------



## raschaa (5. Juni 2013)

styleroyal schrieb:


> find ich auch nicht viel schöner als einen schlauch, hat jemand sonst nen tip zu dem knetgummi?



Ich persönlich stehe auf Schrumpfschlauch, transparent + selbsklebend, 2mm wandstärke. hält super, relativ langlebig und optisch sehr unaufdringlich...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362483?in=set

wenn du das bild groß machst und genau hinschaust siehst du es am unteren ende der sitzstrebe und im vorderen drittel der kettenstrebe...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (5. Juni 2013)

danke raschaa, das ist ne schöne lösung!


----------



## AlexanderT (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand welchem Zweck dieses Gewinde unten links im Ausfallende eines Helius FR 09 dient? Der Rahmen hat eine Rohloff-Zugführung, aber kein OEM-Ausfallende, vielleicht zur Aufnahme einer OEM2-Drehmomentschraube? Aber eigentlich befindet die sich dann ja an einer von Rohloff nicht freigegebenen Stelle ... Des weiteren scheint mir der Rahmen tauch- oder /nasslackiert zu sein, da an scharfen Kanten das Aluminium leicht durchscheint. War sowas mal bei Nicolai orderbar? Dachte immer nur Pulver oder Eloxal ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit heute habe ich im Steuersatzbereich ein starkes Knarzen.
Es trat mittem auf dem Trail auf.
Es tritt immer auf, wenn ich trete. Nach kurzem schauen, habe ich folgendes entdeckt:






Der Steuersatz sitzt schräg drinnen. am oberen Ende des Rohrs ist es weniger extrem.
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nicht weiss ob es vorher nicht auch schon so war.

- Ist der Steuersatz hinüber?
- Kann ich das vlt auch selber richten (Habe kein Steuersazuwerkzeug!), bpsw. mit dumpfen Schlägen von den Seiten?
- Bzw was empfehlt ihr?



Danke und Gruss

edit: Nach dem ersten normalen reinigen ist das knarzen quasi weg. Ich werde nochmals nachfetten. Bleibt die Frage: Ist es schädlich das der Steuersatz da 1mm schräg drin sitzt?


----------



## tmac111 (8. Juni 2013)

Servus zusammen,

wisst ihr ob bei einem Ion 18, Größe M eine Gabel mit 185mm Schaftlänge reinpasst? Steuersatz Reset Flatstack.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Juni 2013)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> wisst ihr ob bei einem Ion 18, Größe M eine Gabel mit 185mm Schaftlänge reinpasst? Steuersatz Reset Flatstack.



Welches Steuerrohr hat der Rahmen? Steuerrohr dürfte ja 130mm lang sein, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Hast du also noch 55mm für Vorbau und Steuersatz übrig. Hat die Gabel einen 1 1/8 Schaft oder 1.5 Schaft? Die Flatstacks gibt es ja mit verschiedenen Schalen die unterschiedlich hoch bauen.


----------



## Holland (10. Juni 2013)

Hi!

Bei meinem AC knarzt es am vorderen Drehpunkt des Dämpfers, obwohl ich vor nicht so langer Zeit da dran war und mit Fett nicht geizig war. 

Wo muss bei bei der Dämpfermontage Fett dran und wo nicht?
1) Buchsen in der Dämpferaufnahme?
2) In den Löchern der Buchsen?
3) Auf Gewinde der Schrauben?
4) Kontaktfläche der Buchsen aussen zum Rahmen?

Sonst wo?
Wo soll/darf kein Fett dran?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Manni (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen was mit dem Order Generator ist? Der fluppt bei mir schon ein paar Tage nicht. Wollte mir das Montagewerkzeug für Achsen und Lager bestellen.


Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juni 2013)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen was mit dem Order Generator ist? Der fluppt bei mir schon ein paar Tage nicht. Wollte mir das Montagewerkzeug für Achsen und Lager bestellen.
> 
> ...



einfach per email ordern!


----------



## AM_Heizer (11. Juni 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bei meinem AC knarzt es am vorderen Drehpunkt des Dämpfers, obwohl ich vor nicht so langer Zeit da dran war und mit Fett nicht geizig war.
> 
> ...


 


Servus,

schau mal hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509700&page=7

nach. dreamdeep hat es da ganz gut beschrieben.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Holland (11. Juni 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> schau mal hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509700&page=7
> ...



Hat er. Danke!
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann packt er zwar gegen Wasser Fett innen rein, lässt aber die Kontaktflächen zum Rahmem bzw. zum Umlenkhebel fettfrei. War bei meinem Santa Cruz auch so vorgegeben, damit sich die Buchsen im Dämpferauge drehen und nicht die Dämpferbefestigungsachsen. Right?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Dease (11. Juni 2013)

Hat jemad ne Idee, mit was für Kleber man die Decals am Rahmen neu befestigen kann? 

Bei mir löst sich ein Buchstabe so langsam ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Hat jemad ne Idee, mit was für Kleber man die Decals am Rahmen neu befestigen kann?
> 
> Bei mir löst sich ein Buchstabe so langsam ab.



ich denke nen neuer Buchstabe wäre das beste


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Hat jemad ne Idee, mit was für Kleber man die Decals am Rahmen neu befestigen kann?
> 
> Bei mir löst sich ein Buchstabe so langsam ab.



Ich nehm ganz normalen UHU oder Patex mach nen Tag Tesa rüber und gut ist.

So...genug Werbung für die Klebeindustrie


----------



## Dease (11. Juni 2013)

Danke. Das probiere ich mal.


----------



## Manni (11. Juni 2013)

Falco empfiehlt für die Wartung der Lager an einem CC in diesem Beitrag handelsübliches *säurefreies *Lagerfett. Allerdings war das in 2007.

Gilt diese Empfehlung auch für die Kunststoffgleitlager (meins: AC 2012)?
Und sind Kugellagerfette generell säurefrei? Auf meinen Tuben steht das leider nirgends explizit drauf.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## AM_Heizer (12. Juni 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Hat er. Danke!
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann packt er zwar gegen Wasser Fett innen rein, lässt aber die Kontaktflächen zum Rahmem bzw. zum Umlenkhebel fettfrei. War bei meinem Santa Cruz auch so vorgegeben, damit sich die Buchsen im Dämpferauge drehen und nicht die Dämpferbefestigungsachsen. Right?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau, so hab ich's auch verstanden.


----------



## amajo (12. Juni 2013)

hi..kann mir jemand sagen für welche speichenzahl die cor nabe beim nucleon tfr ausgelegt ist...32 oder 36? danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (12. Juni 2013)

amajo schrieb:


> hi..kann mir jemand sagen für welche speichenzahl die cor nabe beim nucleon tfr ausgelegt ist...32 oder 36? danke



Meine 3 haben 32 Loch. 
keine Ahnung obs die COR auch in 36 Loch gibt/gab.


----------



## amajo (12. Juni 2013)

danke schonmal


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Meine 3 haben 32 Loch.
> keine Ahnung obs die COR auch in 36 Loch gibt/gab.



Du hast nur 3

G.


----------



## WODAN (12. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du hast nur 3
> 
> G.



3 in 2 Bikes.
Du 5 in Einem?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juni 2013)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage: Ist es schädlich das der Steuersatz da 1mm schräg drin sitzt?



kannst du so nicht lassen... 
bitte lass es von einem fachhändler nachpressen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> 3 in 2 Bikes.
> Du 5 in Einem?



Ich glaub ich hab nur 4 
Wovon ich bisher allerdings nur 2 wirklich gebraucht hab zum Hin- und Herwechseln

G.


----------



## Nessie (13. Juni 2013)

Kennt jemand die min. Einpresstiefe vom Oberteil des Steuersatzes beim aktuellen Argon CC mit ZS-Steuerrohr ?
In den Tech-Sheet ist nur die vom unteren Teil angegeben.


----------



## F0erster (13. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand den Hersteller und Bezeichnung des blauen Fetts, das Nicolai zb zur Lagerschmierung standardmäßig verwendet?


----------



## WODAN (13. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab nur 4
> Wovon ich bisher allerdings nur 2 wirklich gebraucht hab zum Hin- und Herwechseln
> 
> G.



Luxusprobleme dieser Zeit


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. Juni 2013)

F0erster schrieb:


> Weiß jemand den Hersteller und Bezeichnung des blauen Fetts, das Nicolai zb zur Lagerschmierung standardmäßig verwendet?



Exus Lagerfett mit PTFE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (13. Juni 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Exus Lagerfett mit PTFE



Gibts z. B. bei BOC24.de. Dazu gibt es 2 Versionen der Fettpresse. Die aus Metal ist super, die aus Plaste kann man vergessen.


----------



## schlammdiva (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
wann ist der Tag der offenen Tür bei Nicolai?
Ist doch dieses Jahr wieder, oder?


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

16. u 17. 08


https://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=U...d=209972304086772594771.0004d10d0aaef7cf6fd9b


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juni 2013)

amajo schrieb:


> hi..kann mir jemand sagen für welche speichenzahl die cor nabe beim nucleon tfr ausgelegt ist...32 oder 36? danke



hast es doch gekauft?


----------



## amajo (19. Juni 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hast es doch gekauft?



ja habe nochmal ausführlich mit dem erstbesitzer telefoniert bezüglich nutzung und wartung...hört sich wirklich ok an.
werde es wohl samstag bekommen...freue mich auf den aufbau und die probefahrt! melde mich dann mal..
danke dir nochmal für die tipps!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juni 2013)

gerne!


----------



## wunny1980 (21. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen um wieviel grad der Lenkwinkel flacher wird,
wenn ich eine -3 Dämpfer Aufnahme beim helius AFR einbaue?


----------



## DJT (21. Juni 2013)

Soweit ich weiß -3 etwa 0,5 Grad, -7 etwa 1,1 Grad.
Aber auch Sitzwinkel und Sitzrohrkollision bedenken


----------



## rappelkiste (22. Juni 2013)

Hi,
zwei kurze Fragen.

- Wo kann ich im Raum AC / AB ein Helius TB in "M" probefahren?
- gibt Nicolai eine Lefty im TB frei? (vielleicht hat ja schon mal einer gefragt)

Danke 
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (22. Juni 2013)

Zur Info: Die Stocklist wurde aktualisiert. Sind schöne Rahmen dabei. Pinion AM aus dem '12er Katalog und ein I16. Preislich zwar immer noch keine Schnäppchen, aber sofort lieferbar .

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wunny1980 (23. Juni 2013)

DJT schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß -3 etwa 0,5 Grad, -7 etwa 1,1 Grad.
> Aber auch Sitzwinkel und Sitzrohrkollision bedenken




Danke. 
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das bei der -7 Aufnahme die Bohrung 
wie der Name schon sagt 7mm Richtung Steuerrohr versetzt ist?
In dem fall würde nämlich alles ohne Kollision passen.


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander! Hab mal ein paar fragen zu den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am ION 20!
> Fakt  ist ich hab das bike gekauft, weil mir der rahmen und das fahrverhalten  auf anhieb gefallen hat. Bins jetzt ein halbes jahr gefahren, super zufrieden, habe mich  aber immernoch nicht mit den einstellugsmöglichkeiten befasst.  (ich fahr halt lieber, als zu schrauben)
> 
> 1. Dämpferposition hintere befestigung, was verändert sie alles? (wenn ich zB aufs obere loch wechsele)
> ...





Unteres Loch in der Wippe 217mm Federweg. Oberes Loch 197mm Federweg.

Dämpferschlitte Richtung Steuerohr bedeutet tieferes Tretlager flacherer Lenkwinkel.
Aber immer schön eine Kollisionskontrolle durchführen, damit nichts anbumst


----------



## Obstbrot (24. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Unteres Loch in der Wippe 217mm Federweg. Oberes Loch 197mm Federweg.
> 
> Dämpferschlitte Richtung Steuerohr bedeutet tieferes Tretlager flacherer Lenkwinkel.
> Aber immer schön eine Kollisionskontrolle durchführen, damit nichts anbumst


jo danke, wusste nicht dass es den thread hier gibt! Kollisionskontrolle? what? 
also , ich könnte meins vorne noch flacher kriegen, schlitten noch weiter nach vorn und schrauben um ein loch "hoch" versetzten. UNd genau das gleiche in die andere richtung?


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2013)

Kollisionskontrolle bedeutet: Dämpfer raus, Feder ab, Dämpfer ohne Feder einbauen und schauen ob was kollidiert. Also Hinterrad und Sitzrohr.....


----------



## Jack22001 (28. Juni 2013)

Kurze Frage: Wo stehen am Helius Pinion AM die Rahmennummern (speziell der vom Hauptrahmen, die mit s... beginnt)?

Bin zu doof die zu finden 

Danke

P.S. Beim Bass von '98 find ich die Rahmennummer auch schon nicht, aber die ist wohl unter Pulver am Tretrohr versteckt, meinte Nicolai auf Anfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexanderT (28. Juni 2013)

Ist es normal dass ich einen Tune Würger 34,9 mm kaum auf das gepulverte Sitzrohr meines Helius FR bekomme? Wenn er dann drauf ist, ist die Stütze kaum noch verschiebbar. Ohne Klemme gar kein Problem. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Alternative wäre die SuperLock2 von Syntace mit 35,0 mm, aber die 100 Mikrometer machen den Braten da wohl auch nicht fett?!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2013)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wo stehen am Helius Pinion AM die Rahmennummern (speziell der vom Hauptrahmen, die mit s... beginnt)?
> 
> Bin zu doof die zu finden
> 
> ...



Das liegt nicht an dir das du die nicht findest. Nicolai hat sich da alle Mühe
gegeben die zu verstecken 

Die Rahmennummer ist auf dem Nicolaipiniongehäuse vor der Schwinge. Um diese abzulesen müsstest du die Schwinge demontieren. Als Trost steht die Rahmennummer aber auch auf der Händlerrechnung (also die die der Händler von Nicolai bekommt).


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Juni 2013)

AlexanderT schrieb:


> Ist es normal dass ich einen Tune WÃ¼rger 34,9 mm kaum auf das gepulverte Sitzrohr meines Helius FR bekomme? Wenn er dann drauf ist, ist die StÃ¼tze kaum noch verschiebbar. Ohne Klemme gar kein Problem. Wie habt ihr das gelÃ¶st? Alternative wÃ¤re die SuperLock2 von Syntace mit 35,0 mm, aber die 100 Mikrometer machen den Braten da wohl auch nicht fett?!
> 
> GruÃ, Alex



Der ist doch so dÃ¼nn, dass der nix bremsen kÃ¶nnte, selbst wenn er 2 mm unter MaÃ gebaut wÃ¤r â¦ meiner passt jedenfalls Ã¼ber die Pulverbeschichtung und klemmt selbst zu nicht sooo brutal, dass bei einem Sturz der Sattel nicht verdreht 

BlÃ¶de Frage, aber hast du die Schraube genug gelÃ¶st?


----------



## poldi222 (28. Juni 2013)

Wie passt denn dein 34,9er Umwerfer? Mein Helius CC ist auch gepudert und da passt es.
Ansonsten hat Salsa auch 35er.

Lustiges Phänomen: habe mal Zwei Principia msl zusammengebaut. Bei dem ersten passte eine 35er Salsa und bei dem anderen nicht, weil zu klein. Beide eloxiert.


----------



## AlexanderT (28. Juni 2013)

Die Schraube ist komplett offen und man sieht regelrecht wie es die Klemme leicht aufbiegt. Und so unglaublich es klingt, der bremst selbst bei komplett offener Schraube 



> Wie passt denn dein 34,9er Umwerfer? Mein Helius CC ist auch gepudert und da passt es.
> Ansonsten hat Salsa auch 35er.


Dank Rohloff existiert keine weitere Klemmung am Geröhr


----------



## poldi222 (28. Juni 2013)

Hast Du keinen zum testen?

Hmm, da hilft es manchmal wenn man einen Messschieber zur Hand hat. Wichtiges Tool.


----------



## kephren23 (28. Juni 2013)

is ne dickere Pulverstelle zu erkennen? hilft ja nur dann etwas runterschrubbeln.


----------



## AlexanderT (28. Juni 2013)

Umwerfer kann ich heute Abend mal testen, habe da sicher noch etwas rumfliegen.

Wirkliche Verdickungen sind nicht erkennbar und auch nicht erfühlbar. Ich weiß dass die Jungs von 2SoulCycles ihre gepulverten Rahmen im Bereich der Klemme roh lassen, genau aus diesem Grund.

Im Zweifelsfall muss ich wirklich an die Pulverschicht ran.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juni 2013)

bischen schleifpapier und gut ist. ist ja nur ein hauch was aufgetragen wurde. aber da rahmen und auch klemme ohne große toleranzen gefertigt sind ist klar dass das bischen pulver da das zünglein an der waage ist.


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2013)

Moin leude,

Verbaut man vorbauschrauben mit oder ohne unterlegscheiben?

Respektiv wenn 1 fehlt-> die andern 3 entfernen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Juli 2013)

Mit.


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juli 2013)

denk mal das spielt keine rolle, ich verbau immer ohne. gewichtsersparnis


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2013)

Ein dicken  für die raschen antworten....

Leider bin ich nicht wirklich schlauer 

Falls ich grad ne passende für die fehlende find, verbau ich wohl mit, sonst kommen die andern 3 weg....


----------



## Tompfl (1. Juli 2013)

kannst du machen wie du willst, mit oder ohne, Scheiben haben keine sichernde Wirkung, einzig die Oberfläche wird geschützt. Ich würde aber wenn dann einheitlich.


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (1. Juli 2013)




----------



## poldi222 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe keinen Vorbau der Werksseitig U-Scheiben hat (tune und Thomson), wozu auch.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2013)

Mein Thomson hatte welche 
Funktionell machen U-Scheiben sicher auf den ersten Blick keinen Sinn. Aber ob sie bei unterschiedlichen Materialien (Stahl, Titan, Alu) und/oder unterschiedlichen Schraubenmaßen wirklich keine Rolle spielen, k.A..


----------



## poldi222 (2. Juli 2013)

Hatte schon fünf Thomson und wirklich, nicht Einer hatte welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (2. Juli 2013)

Kennt jemand den RAL Code der gelben Deemax Laufräder?


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Juli 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den RAL Code der gelben Deemax Laufräder?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260599


----------



## Simbl (2. Juli 2013)

Danke, RAL 1018 kommt also am nächsten hin


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2013)

ich hab ne RAL Mustertabelle im Püff, kannste dir mal anschauen und vergleichen.


----------



## AM_Heizer (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob es ION 16+18 mal als 650B geben wird?

Grüße Alex


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2013)

Das Ion 16 bleibt erst mal wie es ist.

.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (2. Juli 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (2. Juli 2013)

das dachte ich auch grad simbl!
jetzt hat der guru aber was angefangen


----------



## Simbl (2. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Ion 16 bleibt erst mal wie es ist.
> 
> .............



Und was ist mit dem Ion 18 und Ion 20?


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (2. Juli 2013)




----------



## JAY-L (2. Juli 2013)

Für genug Geld kann mann alles Kaufen:

http://forums.mtbr.com/nicolai/ion15-29-uncut-idea-design-manufacture-trail-words-pictures-828713.html

Gruß
Max


----------



## AM_Heizer (2. Juli 2013)

.....schön ein paar Spekulatius Waffeln gebacken ^^ 
Falls es das ION 18 damit geben sollte, bin ich dabei !


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2013)

Ein Ion 29 wäre ne Sünde wert!

Wobei sich das dann gegen Prime und Tofane durchsetzen müsste


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2013)

bei der maxle light: die madenschraube direkt unter dem hebel macht den "biss" kräftiger. sprich die klemmung wird krasser.


----------



## WODAN (2. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bei der maxle light: die madenschraube direkt unter dem hebel macht den "biss" kräftiger. sprich die klemmung wird krasser.



hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. Juli 2013)

ist das so? habs "?" vergessen. ja, ich bin nüchtern.


----------



## raschaa (3. Juli 2013)

@kroiterfee JA!


 @guru39 ... :-x


----------



## Obstbrot (5. Juli 2013)

KFKA -> Bike Ion 20, Fahrergewicht rund 75kg, welche federstärke wird da empfohlen???
düse zurzeit mit ner 650er rum


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2013)

400-450 wäre mein Tipp.


----------



## Simbl (5. Juli 2013)

Hatte damals ne 400er Feder (Vivid Coil) im Ion ST bei 75kg


----------



## Jack22001 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo, wie lese ich eine N Rahmennummer (das wievielte Bike ist es)?

Schema ( 0 gleich beliebige Zahlen) 

S0000P-1000-000-0000

Grüsse jack


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2013)

@Heliusfahrer: Möchte mir die Gleitlager am Umlenkhebel nachbestellen. Sind die oberen und unteren direkt bei dem Umlenkhebel die Gleichen?...und welche Bezeichnung haben die??
Hab schon die Nicolaiseite von oben nach unten und von rechts nach links durchgestöbert, aber keinerlei Angaben dazu gefunden!

G.


----------



## WODAN (9. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Heliusfahrer: Möchte mir die Gleitlager am Umlenkhebel nachbestellen. Sind die oberen und unteren direkt bei dem Umlenkhebel die Gleichen?...und welche Bezeichnung haben die??
> Hab schon die Nicolaiseite von oben nach unten und von rechts nach links durchgestöbert, aber keinerlei Angaben dazu gefunden!
> 
> G.



Wie bereits an anderer Stelle geschrieben:
oben ist ein Gleitlager zwischen Umlenkhebel und Achse. Unten wird der Umlenkhebel auf die Achse direkt gesteckt und es kommt nur eine Gleitscheibe zwischen Umlenkhebel und Druckstrebe ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wie bereits an anderer Stelle geschrieben:
> oben ist ein Gleitlager zwischen Umlenkhebel und Achse. Unten wird der Umlenkhebel auf die Achse direkt gesteckt und es kommt nur eine Gleitscheibe zwischen Umlenkhebel und Druckstrebe ;-)



Danke, dann ist das mit dem Bund wohl das GFM 1517 09 Form F und das andere das MSM 1521 15 das von Nicolai auf 12mm gekürzt wird....so muß das dann wohl sein

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexanderT (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hat schonmal jemand eine 1fach Kettenführung am Helius FR 09 montiert? Ich habe da etwas Bedenken was den Platz zum Hinterbau-Lager angeht. Also, hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, welche KeFü gut passt? Innenlager ist ein normales Shimano mit 2 Spacern auf der Antriebsseite!

Danke, Gruß, Alex


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

glaub der guru39 verbaut immer die Shaman Commander wenn ich mich nicht irre. die sollte bestimmt auch beim AFR passen. Weiß der guru bestimmt.

ansonsten alle Kefü's die obenrum nicht soviel dran haben.


----------



## AlexanderT (9. Juli 2013)

Der Plan war eine 1Fach zu verbauen, hinten ist nur ein Kettenspanner vorhanden, reicht da eine Führung wie die Commander?


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

achso, nee natürlich nicht, hab ich grad verpeilt.
hmm wie sieht es denn aus im Lagerbereich? mach vielleicht mal nen Foto.
Im inet hab grad einige AFR's mit e13 Führungen gefunden.


----------



## AlexanderT (9. Juli 2013)

Habe noch eine wichtige Info vergessen, die eigentlich Hauptbestandteil meiner Frage war: Der Rahmen hat keine ISCG Aufnahme. Ersetze ich einfach den äußeren Spacer, komme ich am Hinterbau-Lager vorbei, ich habe nun mal eine TRS+ BB-Mount bestellt und hoffe auf ein wenig Glück, gerade was die Kettenlinie angeht! Vielen Dank für die bisherige Hilfe!


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

Hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Bilder angeschaut und es wirkt schon etwas knapp aber es könnte passen. Bei nem 73er Tretlager brauchst du doch keine Spacer?
Bei der Führung müssten zwei Finetune Spacer bei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexanderT (10. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich werde es mal ausprobieren, das tretlager ist ein 68er


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2013)

Soll einem Freund ein Helius CC oder RC aufbauen. Unterscheiden sich die Rahmen sehr? Gebrauchte Rahmen aus 2007/2008. Gabel 120 für Feldwege und lange Touren.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

wenn man die Techsheets so vergleicht, hat das CC etwas mehr Reserven,ich würde das CC nehmen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2013)

Reserven werden nicht gebraucht...  das RC stelle ich mir agiler und nervöser vor. Oder?


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2013)

Würde fürs CC aber eine 130-140er Gabel empfehlen. Das RC ist eher ein Race-Marathon bike. Würde auch das CC nehmen, wenn die Gabel noch nicht feststeht.


----------



## poldi222 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich würde auch das CC nehmen. Fahre mein CC mit 120, 150 2step


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2013)

Gabel steht noch nicht fest. Ist das RC mit 120 Gabel kein guter Kompromiss?


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt, die Geo ist anders. Was fährt dein Kumpel denn jetzt?
Der Umstieg vom Hardtail ist nicht so gewaltig. Ich würde mir zb kein RC kaufen, als Ersatz für mein EnduroAllmountainTourenrad.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2013)

Er fährt ein altes MTB ohne Federgabel. 

Welches ist besser ? Das RC müsste doch deutlich leichter sein, oder ?


----------



## hoschi2007 (10. Juli 2013)

wieviel Platz in mm sollte denn bei der Kollisionskontrolle zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr mind. sein?
(beim Helius AM mit 215er Monarch+)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Er fährt ein altes MTB ohne Federgabel.
> 
> Welches ist besser ? Das RC müsste doch deutlich leichter sein, oder ?




Das RC ist ca 400g leichter .
Wenn ihm das RC reicht dann okay, aber wenn er dann vielleicht doch mehr will ist das CC einfach ne bessere Wahl.
Die restlichen Parts spielen ja auch eine Rolle.


----------



## beetle (10. Juli 2013)

RC kann man mit knapp unter 10kg aufbauen. Wenn es darauf ankommt. Ansonsten das CC oder AC.


----------



## poldi222 (11. Juli 2013)

Spielt Gewicht bei deinem Kumpel eine Rolle? Mein CC wiegt z.Zt. fahrbare 11,35kg und da ginge bestimmt noch was. Eventuell würde man ein CC eher gebraucht bekommen als ein RC, oder?


----------



## hömma (11. Juli 2013)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> wieviel Platz in mm sollte denn bei der Kollisionskontrolle zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr mind. sein?
> (beim Helius AM mit 215er Monarch+)



Also ich hab es immer wörtlich genommen. Wenn nix kollidiert, ist gut. Ob da gerade noch ein Blatt Papier oder ein Finger durch passt, ist ja dann eigentlich schnuppe. Wenn es sehr knapp ist, musst du beim Reifenwechsel aber wieder nachschauen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Spielt Gewicht bei deinem Kumpel eine Rolle? Mein CC wiegt z.Zt. fahrbare 11,35kg und da ginge bestimmt noch was. Eventuell würde man ein CC eher gebraucht bekommen als ein RC, oder?



Gewicht egal...  
Beide wären neu.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juli 2013)

dann nimm das cc das is schwarz


----------



## poldi222 (11. Juli 2013)

die fÃ¼r je 999â¬ ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2013)

Oder ich wechsel doch die Marke... Mal schaun...


----------



## poldi222 (11. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Oder ich wechsel doch die Marke... Mal schaun...



Das geht nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (11. Juli 2013)

Marco: Nehmt das CC. Wenn er nicht gerade Rennen fahren will, ist der Gewichtsunterschied nicht zu entscheidend und mit dem CC könnt Ihr in Sachen Federweg alles möglich ausprobieren.


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Juli 2013)

@marco - warum haste denn das schöne argon wieder verkauft?


----------



## trailterror (11. Juli 2013)

ist das orangene Argon AM schon wieder weg?

Nach einigen Commencal Ramonones Hardtail ausfahrten heut wieder mit dem Helius AM unterwegs  da hab ich mich gleich wieder heimischer gefühlt


----------



## acid-driver (11. Juli 2013)

das ist hoffentlich morgen abend auf dem weg zu mir


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2013)

Genau! Ich beeile mich.

War ein schönes Bike, aber ich mache mich zu neuen Ufern auf. 5 Jahre N und ein paar Modelle haben Spass gemacht...


----------



## SamosCH (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo !

Ich bin 1m70, Schrittlange unbekannt, welche Grösse für einen Helius AC ?

Danke

Sam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (12. Juli 2013)

samosch schrieb:


> hallo !
> 
> Ich bin 1m70, schrittlange unbekannt, welche grösse für einen helius ac ?
> 
> ...



s


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2013)

würd ich auch sagen.


----------



## SamosCH (12. Juli 2013)

Ok Danke, könnt Ihr mit noch dazu sagen was Ihr für eine Vorbau (Länge) haben ?


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2013)

Das ist schwierig zu sagen und kommt auf deinen Geschmack an. Ich würde mir ~70mm anfangen zu testen.


----------



## SamosCH (12. Juli 2013)

Ja ist klar dass es eine Geschmacksache ist. Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich eine Vorbau mit 50mm vielleicht 60 fahren. Länger gefällt mit überhaupt nicht.


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2013)

Dann versteh ich deine Frage nicht, wenn du dich eh schon festgelegt hast?


----------



## SamosCH (12. Juli 2013)

War nur um sicher zu sein dass einen AC in S wird nicht eine zu lange Vorbau brauchen...


----------



## poldi222 (12. Juli 2013)

Also links in der Aufzählung der Bikes bei dir ist schon lustig.

der nächste sollte ein Nicolai Helius AC oder ein L******** 301 sein


----------



## SamosCH (12. Juli 2013)

Wieso lustig ?


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Juli 2013)

Weil die Fanboys aus beiden Lagern mitunter reichlich doktrinär über "ihre" Marke denken und streitbarer Weise annehmen, dass man das jeweils andere Produkt kategorisch ablehnen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2013)

SamosCH schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich bin 1m70, Schrittlange unbekannt, welche Grösse für einen Helius AC ?
> 
> ...


S ist genau richtig  Habe ich auch mit 1,68m und 81cm SL.



SamosCH schrieb:


> Ok Danke, könnt Ihr mit noch dazu sagen was Ihr für eine Vorbau (Länge) haben ?


Meiner ist 70mm lang. Finde ich auch ok so.


----------



## juergets (12. Juli 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Weil die Fanboys aus beiden Lagern mitunter reichlich doktrinär über "ihre" Marke denken und streitbarer Weise annehmen, dass man das jeweils andere Produkt kategorisch ablehnen muss


Siehst Du es sind halt nicht alle so: Ich fahre zum Beispiel mit Begeisteung ein Liteville 301 mit hinten 140, vorne 150 Federweg und habe mir als Bike fürs etwas gröbere ein Ion 16 bestellt Weil mir das 601 nicht taugt.
Gar nicht doktrinärer Gruss aus der Schweiz
Jürg


----------



## SamosCH (12. Juli 2013)

Ist vielleicht Sache den Schweizer so zu sein !

Gruss aus der Schweiz, Süd-westlich davon.


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Juli 2013)

WÃ¤r bei mir damals auch um Haaresbreite ein 901 geworden. Hatte mich dann aber fÃ¼r das AFR entschieden. Wenn das mal durch ist, wirdâs vielleicht ein Kalula â also wenn ihr in der Schweiz ein bisschen Unvoreingenommenheit Ã¼brig lasst, beanspruche ich auch was davon fÃ¼r mich 

Leben und leben lassen! Und jetzt zurÃ¼ck zum Frage-/Antwort-Spiel


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juli 2013)

2008er Argon FR Rahmen, sehr guter Zustand.
Unabhängig von must have Gedanken, wieviel ist der in etwa wert?


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Juli 2013)

400.


----------



## botswana23 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

habe eine Frage zum AM Dämpfer mit Flaschenhalter.

Ich würde gerne einen Stahldämpfer in mein AM Grösse M verbauen, finde aber nur welche mit einem Öl Ausgleichsbehälter.

Passt dann noch eine Tricnkflasche 0,75l rein oder geht das nicht ?

Und NEIN ich will keinen Rucksack immer mintnehmen müssen.

Oder kennt jemand von euch einen Stahldämpfer ohne Öl Ausgleichsbehälter und 200mm Länge ?

Danke und Gruss,
Novi


----------



## Triple F (15. Juli 2013)

Spontan denke ich an den Romic. Ist jedoch etwas älter...

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2013)

oder externen ausgleichsbehälter und den am sitzrohr oder aufm oberrohr festmachen. aber obs da was mit 200mm gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juli 2013)

AM hat 216mm


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2013)

Welchen Durchmesser hat das Reverb Stealth Loch am Sitzrohr?


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juli 2013)

Hab nach Vorgabe von N 8mm gebohrt.
Gehe daher davon aus, daß das werkseitig auch so gemacht wird.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2013)

7,3mm


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juli 2013)

Loch in der Muffe?
7,3er Bohrer gibts doch garnicht.


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. Juli 2013)

also *hier* schon und ich bin ganz sicher, das ich auch einen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2013)

hab das loch ja nich gemacht, nur gemessen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. Juli 2013)

Du bist Vermesser ? 

KF :

Argon RoCc, welches ich im Mai erworben habe, besitzt eine ausgeschlagene Flaschenhalteraufnahme. Welches Gewinde würdet
ihr einschneiden? M3 oder lieber M4?


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2013)

Alles über 6 mm wäre ok...dann passt ne Goodridge Leitung mit 5,8 mm durch


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. Juli 2013)

Okay, ich will aber nur den zweiten Flaschenhalter montieren  (Camelbak liegt da, wo er am besten liegt, nämlich zu Hause)

Ich hab des Rad zwar im Wohnlager stehen, jedoch bin ich ziemlich sicher, das des keine M6 Schrauben sind, oder?


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2013)

Flaschenhalter ist M5


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Okay, ich will aber nur den zweiten Flaschenhalter montieren  (Camelbak liegt da, wo er am besten liegt, nämlich zu Hause)
> 
> Ich hab des Rad zwar im Wohnlager stehen, jedoch bin ich ziemlich sicher, das des keine M6 Schrauben sind, oder?



Meine Antwort bezog sich auf meine Frage.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2013)

beim AC sind es 7,05mm


----------



## Triple F (16. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Okay, ich will aber nur den zweiten Flaschenhalter montieren



Ich hab das bei meinem Rocky mit einer Gewinde-Hohlniete gemacht. Allerdings ging der Rahmen danach zum Pulvern.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> also *hier* schon und ich bin ganz sicher, das ich auch einen hab.


 
Verrückte Welt,
behaupte mal dreist das Gegenteil


----------



## Zaskar01 (17. Juli 2013)

m5? hmm dann ist für M6 wohl etwas wenig Fleisch. 
Die Hohlniete ist allerdings keine schlechte Idee. Mal gucken was ihr im Materialcontainer rumschwirrt.
Danke.



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Verrückte Welt,
> behaupte mal dreist das Gegenteil



Gute Taktik, probier ich auch öfter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (17. Juli 2013)

Hat einer von euch zufällig einen rechten XT 770 175mm Kurbelarm rumliegen, den er mir überlassen könnte?

Würde auch beide Arme und auch welche von der SLX nehmen.


----------



## tmac111 (19. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand von euch bereits erste Infos zum neuen Ion 15 und Ion DH vorliegen? Laut Produktionsplan sind diese Modelle ja für das Modelljahr 2014 neu.


----------



## raschaa (19. Juli 2013)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch bereits erste Infos zum neuen Ion 15 und Ion DH vorliegen? Laut Produktionsplan sind diese Modelle ja für das Modelljahr 2014 neu.



N Hausmesse 16-17.8.


----------



## chrisle (23. Juli 2013)

Welchen RAL Ton haben die Decals, wenn man Orange Extra Love und die Decals in "Orange" bestellt ?

Hatte mir vor einiger Zeit bei Apliquet neue Decals bestellt, deren Orange war aber rötlicher als die originalen Decals. Bei Nicolai angerufen und einen Farbcode erhalten, mit dem Apliquet wiederum nichts anfangen konnte (kein RAL).


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juli 2013)

Elox hat keinen RAL ton und für die Decals würde ich direkt mal bei N nachfragen vieleicht haben sie noch einen Rest oder Abfall sodas du es Live anschauen kannst.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juli 2013)

Folien haben auch keine Raltöne, und jedes Eloxalteil kann anders aussehen. deswegen kannst du das eigentlich immer nur speziell für dein Bike festlegen, sei froh das es Orange ist, bei Gold kommst du nie auf einen Nennner.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Juli 2013)

Welche Standardübersetzung haben die Argon FR/AM Gates Bikes?
Gibt es sowas oder muss man sich da bei Bestellung festlegen?


----------



## GodfredKah (24. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Welche Standardübersetzung haben die Argon FR/AM Gates Bikes?
> Gibt es sowas oder muss man sich da bei Bestellung festlegen?



Vorne 39 oder größer, zB 42, hinten 30 oder kleiner, d.h. die Übersetzung geht unten nicht soweit runter wie bei der Kette mit 30/26 - und das hat Dutchlander schon zu 30/28 gemacht. 
Die gewünschte Übersetzung muss man schon klären vorher, sonst kriegt man vielleicht das, was grade da ist.

Godfred


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Juli 2013)

Ok, hätte vielleicht gleich Kette schreiben und die Fragen anders formulieren sollen.
Also ich will mir aus der Restekiste einen Singlespeeder zusammenbauen, wie geschrieben Kette, und frage mich nach einer univesellen Übersetzung. Hauptsächlich natürlich geländetauglich.
Daß ich so auf der Straße keine Rakete bekomme, ist mir klar.

Ich teste mal 30/26 an.

Danke,
Hagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (24. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ok, hätte vielleicht gleich Kette schreiben und die Fragen anders formulieren sollen.
> Also ich will mir aus der Restekiste einen Singlespeeder zusammenbauen, wie geschrieben Kette, und frage mich nach einer univesellen Übersetzung. Hauptsächlich natürlich geländetauglich.



Oha, falsch verstanden. Ich hatte pinion angenommen, das stand da aber gar nicht. So langsam werd ich diesbezüglich betriebsblind? Meine Angaben gelten für'n Gates-Riemen mit pinion-Getriebe.

Godfred


----------



## OldSchool (24. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ok, hätte vielleicht gleich Kette schreiben und die Fragen anders formulieren sollen.
> Also ich will mir aus der Restekiste einen Singlespeeder zusammenbauen, wie geschrieben Kette, und frage mich nach einer univesellen Übersetzung. Hauptsächlich natürlich geländetauglich.
> Daß ich so auf der Straße keine Rakete bekomme, ist mir klar.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja fast 1:1. Würde 1:2 als Anfang nehmen.


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juli 2013)

bei 30/26 trittst du dich tot.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, macht wenig Sinn, es sei denn, ich kurbel nur hoch.
Hab mich erstmal für 32/17 entschieden. Mal schauen obs taugt


----------



## Tompfl (30. Juli 2013)

Habe mir gerade ein ION 16 bestellt nun bin ich gerade mit dem Thema Federgabel beschäftigt. Bin gerade am Überlegen ob ich mir eine 650B Pike und ein 650B Laufrad reinbauen soll. Was haltet Ihr davon?
Von der Gabeleinbaulänge würde dies funktionieren. Den Raddurchmesser muss ich erst noch abklären. 
Über ein paar Meinungen würde ich mich freuen.

Die zweite Variante die ich gerade favorisiere ist eine Fox 36 Talas 180, getravelt auf 170mm. Natürlich mit nen 26" Laufrad. Brauche unbedingt ne Gabel mit Federwegsverstellung, auch wenn nun viele wieder sagen braucht man nicht.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juli 2013)

Tompfl schrieb:


> () auch wenn nun viele wieder sagen braucht man nicht.



Das werden auch viele (mich eingeschlossen) von dem 650B-Zeug behaupten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. Juli 2013)

D.h. Du tendierst zu 27,5 vorn und 26' hinten ?


----------



## Tompfl (30. Juli 2013)

ja 26" hinten, 27,5" vorne, tendieren du ich nicht dazu, ist eben mal so ne Überlegung. Man könnte ja bei Nichtgefallen in die Gabel wieder ein 26" Laufrad reinhängen. Wobei mir dann die Pike mit 160 mm zu wenig wäre!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

Besorg dir halt ne Lyrik Uturn und popel sie auf 170mm auf. Wenn du keine bekommst, dann kauf dir eine Coil und bastel sie auf UTurn um. Dann haste was leichteres als die Fox aber was besseres als die Pike...perfekt.
In ne windigere Pike ein 26" Laufrad stecken find ich weniger toll.

G.


----------



## Tompfl (30. Juli 2013)

Ja, so sehe ich die Sache auch. U turn find ich nicht ganz so toll, zu langsam. Um das Gewicht gehts nicht, viel wichtiger ist mir die Funktion. Gibt leider sehr wenige Gabeln mit 170 mm und ner guten Absenkfunktion. Marzocchi baut ja leider die 55cr switch ta nicht mehr. Die x fusion baut wieder zu hoch. So und dann gibts im Moment nichts anderes als Fox. Danke euch für Eure Meinungen. Mal sehen was wird, hab ja noch bis Oktober Zeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Ja, so sehe ich die Sache auch. U turn find ich nicht ganz so toll, zu langsam. Um das Gewicht gehts nicht, viel wichtiger ist mir die Funktion. Gibt leider sehr wenige Gabeln mit 170 mm und ner guten Absenkfunktion. Marzocchi baut ja leider die 55cr switch ta nicht mehr. Die x fusion baut wieder zu hoch. So und dann gibts im Moment nichts anderes als Fox. Danke euch für Eure Meinungen. Mal sehen was wird, hab ja noch bis Oktober Zeit.



Ja Uturn lohnt nur bei längeren Bergauffahrten, aber dann ists top. Vielleicht bring ja die Eurobike was neues. Gibt ja seit dem Jahr noch das andere schnelle Absenksystem von RS, aber irgendwie gibts da noch keine Erfahrungsberichte!

G.


----------



## Tompfl (30. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja Uturn lohnt nur bei längeren Bergauffahrten, aber dann ists top. Vielleicht bring ja die Eurobike was neues. Gibt ja seit dem Jahr noch das andere schnelle Absenksystem von RS, aber irgendwie gibts da noch keine Erfahrungsberichte!
> 
> G.



Warten wir auf die Eurobike, ne Lyrik air, mit 170 mm und dem neuen Absenksystem wäre ein Traum und wird wohl auch einer bleiben.


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2013)

wer weiß 
kleiner Nachteil ist wohl das die Lyrik auch ohne soetwas ziemlich erfolgreich ist, deshalb kommen wohl erstmal die anderen Modelle.


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Juli 2013)

hoffentlich bleibt die lyrik erhalten!
jetzt wo es die neue superpike gibt.
wenn schon 26" ausstirbt ist wohl alles möglich


----------



## kephren23 (31. Juli 2013)

Ja das stimmt wohl!
Wer weiß was da noch kommt,


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hoffentlich bleibt die lyrik erhalten!
> jetzt wo es die neue superpike gibt.
> wenn schon 26" ausstirbt ist wohl alles möglich



Hab mir gestern noch ne 2014er Coil bestellt. Kann mir vorstellen das 2014 das letzte Jahr für Stahlfedern bei der Lyrik sein könnte

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Juli 2013)

Nachdem es 2013 plötzlich keine keine mehr 2014 wieder?
Wäre dann absolut lächerlich vin RS.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nachdem es 2013 plötzlich keine keine mehr 2014 wieder?
> Wäre dann absolut lächerlich vin RS.



Ja, hab keine 2013er Coil mehr gefunden zu kaufen
Nur noch diese hier und die ist zumindest als 2014ner angegeben

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35849_Lyrik-RC2-DH-Coil-Federgabel-Modell-2014-.html

G.


----------



## Dease (31. Juli 2013)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Ja, so sehe ich die Sache auch. U turn find ich nicht ganz so toll, zu langsam. Um das Gewicht gehts nicht, viel wichtiger ist mir die Funktion. Gibt leider sehr wenige Gabeln mit 170 mm und ner guten Absenkfunktion. Marzocchi baut ja leider die 55cr switch ta nicht mehr. Die x fusion baut wieder zu hoch. So und dann gibts im Moment nichts anderes als Fox. Danke euch für Eure Meinungen. Mal sehen was wird, hab ja noch bis Oktober Zeit.



Frag doch mal bei einem der Gabel-Gurus im Forum nach, ob man da was basteln kann bei der 170ger Lyrik oder die 160ger Dual Position auf 170mm umbauen kann.


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, hab keine 2013er Coil mehr gefunden zu kaufen
> Nur noch diese hier und die ist zumindest als 2014ner angegeben
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35849_Lyrik-RC2-DH-Coil-Federgabel-Modell-2014-.html
> ...


 
Es gibt ja auch keine 2013er Coil, nur Air.
Frag mal bei mountainbikes.net, der baut ziemlich günstig um.


----------



## Atti86 (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich aus dem VividAir die Luft rauslasse, sollte er dann nicht "zsuammensacken".
Ich kontrolliere gerade die Freigängigkeit und hatte erwartet, dass ich den Dämpfer ohne Luft frei bewegen könnte, jedoch muss ich ganz schön drücken. Mich hat zuvor schon das große Losbrechmoment verwundert.
Wäre super wenn fix, wer ne Antwort hat


----------



## kephren23 (31. Juli 2013)

Der Monarch + den ich hier kliegen hab, geht es auch sehr schwer.
Der Cane Creek relativ leicht.
Schließe mich der Frage einfach mal an.


----------



## Atti86 (31. Juli 2013)

Hab nur letztens irgendwo mitbekommen, dass der Vivid ab und an Probs mit dem Losbrechmoment hat, daher die Frage hier.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Juli 2013)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aus dem VividAir die Luft rauslasse, sollte er dann nicht "zsuammensacken".
> Ich kontrolliere gerade die Freigängigkeit und hatte erwartet, dass ich den Dämpfer ohne Luft frei bewegen könnte, jedoch muss ich ganz schön drücken. Mich hat zuvor schon das große Losbrechmoment verwundert.
> Wäre super wenn fix, wer ne Antwort hat



Du musst in jedem Fall den IFP(Internal Floating Piston) gegen den Druck im Ausgleichbehälter bewegen, wenn du den Dämpfer zusammen drückst.


----------



## Atti86 (31. Juli 2013)

Also kommt auch daher der Gegendruck, ok danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (31. Juli 2013)

@Tompfl
ich kann dir die XFusion Vengeance empfehlen, 650B zugelassen, coil und air intern travelbar 160/170. Davon ab möchte ich behaupten, dass sie von der dämpfung her der lyrik deutlich überlegen ist und steifer ist sie auch... ich bin hoch zufrieden damit im Ion16 und habe auch schon überlegt sie mal mit'm 650 vorderrad zu testen...
 @Atti86 wenn du den adapter fürs piggyback hast, dann lass doch einfach vorübergehend auf 50 psi ab und guck dann mal...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch keine 2013er Coil, nur Air.
> Frag mal bei mountainbikes.net, der baut ziemlich günstig um.



Von Mountainbikes.net sind heute meine UTurnfeder und 2 Negativfedern gekommen
Die Gabel von BC wird wohl morgen kommen....und Drehknöpfe hab ich beim letzten Mal schon einen mehr geordert 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2013)

Tompfl schrieb:


> ..... Wobei mir dann die Pike mit 160 mm zu wenig wäre!



Wenn dir die Pike nur zu windig ist. Hab eben meine 2014er Lyrik aufgepakt und da ist mir ein kleines Detail aufgefallen, das drauf hinweist das auf der Eurobike wohl die 650B Lyrik vorgestellt wird. 
Wobei wohl vom Äußeren ausschließlich die Tauchrohre verändert werden und die Standrohreinheit identisch bleibt.

G.


----------



## Tompfl (3. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Pike nur zu windig ist. Hab eben meine 2014er Lyrik aufgepakt und da ist mir ein kleines Detail aufgefallen, das drauf hinweist das auf der Eurobike wohl die 650B Lyrik vorgestellt wird.
> Wobei wohl vom Äußeren ausschließlich die Tauchrohre verändert werden und die Standrohreinheit identisch bleibt.
> 
> G.



Danke Dir für die Info. Habe mir den ganzen 650B Standard mal genauer angesehen und bleibe solang es noch26" gibt dabei. Wirklich absoluter Quatsch ohne jeden Vorteil. Zumindest für uns Endverbraucher. Werde halt mal auf die Eurobike schauen und mich nach 170 mm Gabeln umsehen.


----------



## mok2905 (4. August 2013)

Wo wir gerade schon bei Gabeln sind, kann man eine 36er Float auf die RC2 Dämpfung umbauen und macht das überhaupt Sinn?

Alternativ gleich ne Lyrik/Deville kaufen?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. August 2013)

Moin, hab da mal ne Frage. Mir ist im Urlaub nach drei Jahren meine Reverb verreckt. Darf ja mal passieren. Hab mir dann per Express ne LEV 150 bestellt und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Das einzige was mich stört, ist der Leitungsabgang. Dadurch, dass der Bowdenzug nicht seitlich sondern gerade abgeht, produziert man so ne tolle Hasenschlinge. Gibt es Winkel mit denen man das eleganter hinbekommt? Vielleicht spricht ja jemand aus Erfahrung.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (4. August 2013)

Ach so, sollte noch erwähnen, das ich die Lenkerseite meine. Der fixe Abgang an der Stütze ist nen Traum.

Gruss


----------



## Timmy35 (4. August 2013)

Das bild hab ich im news-bereich im fahrbericht gefunden. Sieht doch ganz gut aus


----------



## MikeLima (4. August 2013)

Hi,

Von reset Racing gibt es eine zugumlenkung "Cockpit Pipe", kostet ca. 9 EUR, z.B. Bei bike-components. Habe die montiert und finde das ist eine deutliche Verbesserung zu der Schlinge vorher. Bild ist in meinem Album.

Vg
Mario


----------



## kephren23 (4. August 2013)

Da ist die Version ohne die Resetumlenkung aber wesentlich schöner.
Mach doch mal nen Bild, Martin.


----------



## Martin1508 (6. August 2013)

Moin, danke noch mal für die Tipps. Habe mich für die Reset-Version und einem ordentlichen JagWire Zug entschieden.


Gruss


----------



## oppaunke (7. August 2013)

Hat irgendjemand mal den Tech-Sheet vom alten Ion ST parat? Bei Nicolai auf der Seite finde ich den nicht mehr.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## kephren23 (7. August 2013)

Nicolai page, servie tech sheet Archive, da findest du ihn!


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2013)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...CLm4iaYK&hl=de&single=true&gid=32&output=html


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2013)

Mich würd mal interessieren in welchen Land N eigentlich die meisten räder verkauft?


----------



## kephren23 (7. August 2013)

ich denke das die meisten schon in Deutschland verkauft werden.
Wenn man sieht was der guru39 da so raushaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. August 2013)

Mist  Ich wollte grade Eppelheim schreiben


----------



## kephren23 (7. August 2013)

erster 

Nicolai ist zwar weltweit bekannt aber in Deutschland wirkt das *Made in Germany* doch noch etwas besser als Kaufsgrund, im Gegensatz zu Gewicht/Carbon/Coladose Hydro usw.


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2013)

Ich denk das made in germany ist aber auch im ausland ein siegel.

Ich frag mich wie gross der markt in den staaten/asien....wirklich ist?


----------



## Midgetman (7. August 2013)

Wichtiger als das Siegel ist wohl der Umstand, dass bei Nicolai die dem Siegel zugesprochenen Qualitätsmerkmale wirklich zutreffen.

Im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Bike Produkt mit dem gleichen Siegel...


----------



## Martin1508 (7. August 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es in Japan einen regelrechten Kult um Nicolai und manche Rahmen müssen von Kalle extra signiert werden.

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (7. August 2013)

natürlich hat Made in Germany auch im Ausland nen guten Stellenwert, aber die Amis z.B. kaufen sich keinen Rahmen für 3000 wenn sie "leichtere", gehypte, "stylischere" Plaste-Rahmen aus USA/China haben können.
Und BC und USA gibt es ja auch jede Menge Hersteller, die dort nen guten Job machen.

Nach Singapore zu Attitude-Bikes gehen auch sehr viele!


----------



## kephren23 (7. August 2013)

Das müsste man auch ohne FB-ACC sehen können:

Nicolai outings!

http://attitudebikes.wordpress.com/

https://www.facebook.com/attitudebikesfb


----------



## hömma (7. August 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, danke noch mal für die Tipps. Habe mich für die Reset-Version und einem ordentlichen JagWire Zug entschieden.Anhang anzeigen 256626
> 
> Gruss



Ich hab es auf die billige Art mit Isolierband gelöst.


----------



## PiratPilot (11. August 2013)

Für mein Helius CC (BJ 2006) brauche ich diese schwarzen Befestigungsschellen / -clips aus Kunststoff, die Bremsleitung (links) bzw. Schaltzughülle (rechts) an der Sitzstrebe fixieren. Wo gibt es die Dinger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. August 2013)

Sowas ?






bekommt eigentlich überall, geh mal in den Fahrradladen um die Ecke, falls du diese meinst. Kabelbinder tun es aber auch


----------



## oppaunke (11. August 2013)

Ich habe mal ne kurze Frage, da ich in den Tech Sheets bei Nicolai nix finde.
Wo liegen die Unterschiede in Geometrie und Federweg zwischen Ion ST und Ion 20 ?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2013)

http://www.nicolai.net/files/ion_st_09.pdf

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=43&output=html


----------



## Martin1508 (11. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sowas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde aus Erfahrung eigentlich nur Kabelbinder empfehlen. Diese Plastikklipps haben irgendwie Sollbruchstellen oder fallen ab, wenn du sie schief anschaust.

Gruss


----------



## Dutshlander (11. August 2013)

Warum muss man immer diese (Riesen) Bilder wiederholen bei eine Antwort:kotz:1X reingestell reicht doch oder.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2013)

Ist doch immer schön anschaulich mit bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (11. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer diese (Riesen) Bilder wiederholen bei eine Antwort:kotz:1X reingestell reicht doch oder.
> Groetjes D-Lander



Warum müssen bei allen deinen Kommentaren irgendwelche Dope rauchenden oder kotzenden Männchen auftauchen? 

Ich zitiere gerne mit Bildern, da es mir schon des Öfteren passiert ist, dass ich irgendwann ohne Bilder den Faden verloren habe und so genau Bezug auf das Thema nehmen kann. 

Schönen Tag noch.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## c_w (11. August 2013)

Würde auch Kabelbinder empfehlen, mit den Originalklemmen hat es bei mir immer gescheuert. 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## PiratPilot (11. August 2013)

Ja, die Dinger meinte ich. Gute Idee mit den Kabelbindern, das mache ich.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. August 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Warum müssen bei allen deinen Kommentaren irgendwelche Dope rauchenden oder kotzenden Männchen auftauchen?
> 
> Ich zitiere gerne mit Bildern, da es mir schon des Öfteren passiert ist, dass ich irgendwann ohne Bilder den Faden verloren habe und so genau Bezug auf das Thema nehmen kann.
> 
> ...


Uuuups ...................     da fühlt sich ein aufm sch.....s  getreten
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## IceQ- (11. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kannst du so nicht lassen...
> bitte lass es von einem fachhändler nachpressen.



So.

Ich war jetzt bei 3 verschiedenen "Fachhändlern" bis hin zu Thömus in Oberried.

Alle 3 haben den Steuersatz neu eingepresst und haben es nicht besser hinbekommen.

Alternativ wurde mir auch ein anderen Steuersatz eingepresst. Das ganze bleibt optisch  genau gleich.

Damit habe ich wohl von Anfang ein unsauber gefertigten Nicolai Rahmen oder durch einen Sturz mein Steuerrohr beschädigt??
Auf jeden Fall unschön, natürlich mein Fehler, weil es mir Anfangs nicht auffiel...


----------



## kephren23 (11. August 2013)

Sieht man denn ob da am Steuerrohr etwas schlecht gearbeitet ist? kann ich mir nämlich kaum vorstellen. Ist die Einpresstiefe denn korrekt vom Steuersatz?
Wer hat denn den ersten Steuersatz eingepresst?


----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2013)

transportschaden?


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Nicolai outings!


 
Schöne Getriebesammlung, 1x Nucleon AM, 1x Nucleon TFR, 1x Ion G-Boxx2


----------



## kephren23 (12. August 2013)

Jo alles was das herz begehrt


----------



## wildbiker (14. August 2013)

Wollen evtl. zur Hausmesse. Sind uns aber unsicher ob sich die weite Anreise lohnt. Wg. ner Stunde Bike testen 300 km einfache Strecke fahren und dann vlt. noch ewig auf ein Testbike warten weils grad auf Tour ist. Meine Frage/n: 

Wie lange geht die Veranstaltung am Freitag und was geht in/ um Lübbrechtsen Freitag abend nach Veranstaltungsende? Gibts die Möglichkeit ner " Werksbesichtigung".


Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (14. August 2013)

Werksbesichtigung ist natürlich möglich. Es gibt führungen, du kannst den monteuren zusehen und den schweissern über die schulter gucken. Muss man als nicolai-fahrer auf jeden fall gesehen haben


----------



## kephren23 (14. August 2013)

was geht in Lübbrechtsen abends noch


----------



## Obstbrot (14. August 2013)

den vögel lauschen, fliegen jagen, mücken zerdrücken, philosophieren, denken, atmen....  fahrradfahren tuts auch


----------



## reflux (14. August 2013)

hat schon mal jemand versucht 650b in helius am zu bauen?


----------



## Holland (15. August 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand versucht 650b in helius am zu bauen?



Von MTBR: (http://forums.mtbr.com/650b-27-5/my-list-650b-compatible-26ers-376656-21.html#post7878683)

"Nicolai Helius AC (26) frame with a Velocity P35 rim and Pacenti Neo Moto 650B x 2.3 tyres. Tight, but sufficient. 
The Fork is a Magura Thor 140mm which leaves about 4mm of clearance."

Tretlagerhöhe?! 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## IceQ- (15. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sieht man denn ob da am Steuerrohr etwas schlecht gearbeitet ist? kann ich mir nämlich kaum vorstellen. Ist die Einpresstiefe denn korrekt vom Steuersatz?
> Wer hat denn den ersten Steuersatz eingepresst?



Tiefe ist korrekt.
Erstmaliges Einpressen von Rasant, Importeur von Nicolai in der Schweiz.

Das Steuerrohr sieht einwandfrei aus.



kroiterfee schrieb:


> transportschaden?



Würde dann aber, aufgrund des anderen Steuersatzes den ich ausprobiert habe, als Transportschaden für den Rahmen sprechen. Dann eher Sturzschaden, denn Hinfallen tu ich gerne


----------



## c_w (16. August 2013)

Mal Nicolai anschauen lassen, das ganze?


----------



## trailterror (17. August 2013)

Gibts (noch) keine bilder irgendwo vom ersten hausmessetag?

Was waren die antworten von Nic bzgl. einer möglichen ersetzung vom ion 18?

Was wird aus dem ion 16? Ausschliesslich 650b oder machen sie uns den gefallen und bauen es so, dass es 650b und 26' kompatibel wird


----------



## raschaa (17. August 2013)

gibt kein Ion18 mehr... auch kein 20
heisst jetzt IonDH mit 650b räder.

ich persönlich war begeistert und würde mir, wenn ich in geld schwimmen würde^^, sofort eins vorordern...

-deutlich fetteres unterrohr, sieht echt geil aus und harmoniert optisch top mit dem tapered steuerrohr.

- sonstige features wie das Ion16, schrägkugellager überall ausser horst-link, 157x12 achse, hi-lo flipchip an den kettenstreben, PM aufnahme hinten, sieht im prinzip aus wie ein Ion16 auf steroide 

-kein gusset mehr am übergang oberrohr/sitzrohr

- 241mm dämpfer, also gemäßigtere übersetzung des hinterbaus

- oberrohre bei allen größen ein tick länger

- trotz 650 kettenstreben 5mm kürzer

- lenkwinkel 1° flacher

- ca. 450g LEICHTER als ein Ion20

in komplett schwarz elox, größe L, mit Manitou Dorado aufgebaut sah das teil einfach nur absolut geil aus. gibt leider nur das eine für die eurobike, also war nix mit probefahrt....

***alle angaben wie immer ohne gewähr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (17. August 2013)

Geil rashaa, das sind doch mal infos 

Was ist ein Hi lo flipchip?

Gibts ne federwegsverstellung?

Ist das ding nun also der DH'er und der FR'er?

Dämpferbefestigung am rahmen wie beim ion 16 also?

Hast du auch was übers ion 16 erfahren?

Fetten dank


----------



## Zaskar01 (17. August 2013)

Danke für die Infos.

Gibt es das Argon CC/RoCC weiter als 26" oder nur noch als "Langstelze".
Was ist mit Argon AM und Fat Tyre sowie FR?


----------



## Timmy35 (17. August 2013)

Argon FAT:





Die Farbe war in echt der Hammer. Das Rad finde ich auch richtig gut, ist mir aber zu teuer, um das FAT-Bike-Fahren mal auszuprobieren. Richtig geil fände ich ein Argon FAT mit der E-Boxx


----------



## Zaskar01 (17. August 2013)

im wahrsten Sinne FETT 

Ob ich doch mein CC an die Holde reiche un dsie zu soetwas überrede (nat. für mich) ?

Der Stylefaktor ist auf jeden Fall extrem hoch  und für Geländetouren Querfeldein, wäre es das richtige ... hmm


----------



## raschaa (17. August 2013)

boah ey... hät ich nur mein mund gehalten 

"flipchip" an den druckstreben kann man so oder so rum montieren um lenkwinkel zu verändern... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1333704

keine fw verstellung, 205mm. jo, dämpfer befestigung wie Ion16

das Ion16 ist dann das einzige 26" bike im line up und wird voarussichtlich im laufe 2014 650b bekommen


----------



## trailterror (17. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (17. August 2013)

Ion DH:


----------



## raschaa (17. August 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (17. August 2013)

Sieht schon geil aus!


----------



## acid-driver (17. August 2013)

Die sind wohl gerade im Hope-Fieber


----------



## kephren23 (17. August 2013)

Passt ja auch super zu Nicolai


----------



## acid-driver (17. August 2013)

Jup, habe ja auch erst kürzlich alles umgerüstet


----------



## WODAN (17. August 2013)

Gibt es Bilder vom neuen Getriebe Downhiller?


----------



## Diamondaine (18. August 2013)

Ja, hab mir mal erlaubt das aus Facebook zu nehmen. Ist auf der Attitude Bikes Seite, die aber auch schon andere Quellen angegeben haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2013)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Ja, hab mir mal erlaubt das aus Facebook zu nehmen. Ist auf der Attitude Bikes Seite, die aber auch schon andere Quellen angegeben haben.



Geil

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. August 2013)

Wenn man sich die hohe Front mal wegdenkt, siehts nice aus.
Was für ein Antrieb ist das eigentlich, G-Boxx 2 nicht, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (18. August 2013)

effigear


----------



## chrisle (22. August 2013)

Hat schon jemand eine 2014er RS Pike an seinem Nicolai und kann berichten?
Brauch was neues für mein Helius AM. Die Lyrik Coil ist mir zu schwer und zuweilen zäh


----------



## AlexanderT (25. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hat schonmal jemand einen RESET 118 hdal2 mit einem normalen, günstigen Ausschläger ausgebaut? Funktioniert das problemlos (habe Bedenken auf Grund der engen Toleranzen bei der Montage)? Bei der Wiedermontage des selben Steuersatzes wird dieser dann sicher etwas leichter reingehen oder?

Danke, Gruß, Alex


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. August 2013)

Hab erst letztens einen rausgeholt, da ich ihn abends zuvor im bierseeligen Halbdusel und letztem Büchsenlicht mit leicht versetztem Schriftzug eingepresst hatte.

War eine Sauarbeit, aber nach 1-2mm austreiben kam er dann recht schnell. Beim 2. Einpressen ging es aber auch nicht unbedingt leichter als beim einpressen zuvor.
Ich denke, spürbar wird das erst nach paar neuen Steuersätzen, daß sich das Steuerrohr geweitet hat. Aber ich verheirate in der Regel meine Rahmen nur 1-2 mal.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. August 2013)

Kann es sein, dass die Hammerschmidt (20 Zähne) beim Helius AFR ('10) einen leichten Pedalvorschlag hat?


----------



## Martin1508 (26. August 2013)

Moin,

kurze Frage zur XX1 und Kettenlänge. Es gibt ja jetzt genug Helius AM Fahrer, die ne XX1 fahren. Wie sieht denn das bei euch mit der Kettenlänge aus? Man sieht ja auf manchen Bildern, egal von welchen Herstellern, ganz schön krasse Stellungen des Schaltwerks. Fahr Ihr Eure Kette auch so kurz? Ich bin bei meinem AM (Medium) und 32er Blatt auf 55 Glieder gegangen. Nimmt man schmal und weit als ein Glied.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## stöpsel84 (30. August 2013)

Hallo suche für mein ufo ds neue nadellager und bushings für den Dämpfer.wo bekomme ich das her,bei nicolai antwortet mir keiner


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. August 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurze Frage zur XX1 und Kettenlänge. Es gibt ja jetzt genug Helius AM Fahrer, die ne XX1 fahren. Wie sieht denn das bei euch mit der Kettenlänge aus? Man sieht ja auf manchen Bildern, egal von welchen Herstellern, ganz schön krasse Stellungen des Schaltwerks. Fahr Ihr Eure Kette auch so kurz? Ich bin bei meinem AM (Medium) und 32er Blatt auf 55 Glieder gegangen. Nimmt man schmal und weit als ein Glied.
> 
> ...



Hab heute zufällig mal meine Stellungen gepostet gehabt. Ist 10-fach aber mit 12-42er Ritzel hinten und 28T vorne. Hab im Vergleich zu vorher 2-fach und 36/24 vorne und 12-36 hinten nix an der Kette geändert. Funzt tadellos...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10903480&postcount=4083


----------



## acid-driver (2. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gab es hier nicht einmal einen Probefahr-Thread?
Finde den gerade nicht 

Gibts jemanden in der Nähe von Münster/Haltern jemanden, der ein ION16 in Gr. L oder M hat und mich das Teil mal fahren lässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (2. September 2013)

Ist ne 180mm Durolux in einem 07er Helius FR noch passabel fahrbar oder überdimensioniert?


----------



## US. (2. September 2013)

Ist zu lang.
Hatte jahrelang ein 07er Helius FR.
Das Tretlager kommt zu hoch, der Sitzwinkel wird zu flach.
Habe Gabeln mit 545mm EBL (Magura Wotan) und 555mm (Boxxer 180mm, Lyrik 170mm) gefahren.

Empfehle dir einen 1,0° workscomponents Winkelsteuersatz in Kombination mit einer 160er Gabel. Die Durolux kann man mWn. traveln.
Dazu den Schlitten der Dämpferaufnahme so einstellen, daß das Hinterrad bei voller Einfederung gerade eben Kontakt mit dem Sitzrohr hat.

Somit kommst du auf eine sehr moderne Geometrie und das Helius FR ist noch immer up to date.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. September 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gab es hier nicht einmal einen Probefahr-Thread?
> Finde den gerade nicht
> ...


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10428583&postcount=56

Lt. Liste nichts, nördlichstes ist Koblenz. Würde ich mal in Lübbrechtsen fragen oder nach Ratingen fahren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. September 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10428583&postcount=56
> 
> Lt. Liste nichts, nördlichstes ist Koblenz. Würde ich mal in Lübbrechtsen fragen oder nach Ratingen fahren.


 

Edit: Musste etwas schmunzeln, der Tod einer jeden Datenbank. Ein Argon Fahrer gibt nicht an, um welches Modell es sich handelt und schreibt, um die Verwirrung noch etwas zu erhöhen, anstatt des Modelljahres seit Geburtsdatum


----------



## Zaskar01 (2. September 2013)

Das liess sich nicht mehr ändern  ausserdem habe ich , wenn ich das wüsste, wo ich da gerade war. Ist nichtmal mein Geburtsjahr, da müsste dann 1967 stehen  oh mann.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (2. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Ist zu lang.
> Hatte jahrelang ein 07er Helius FR.
> Das Tretlager kommt zu hoch, der Sitzwinkel wird zu flach.
> Habe Gabeln mit 545mm EBL (Magura Wotan) und 555mm (Boxxer 180mm, Lyrik 170mm) gefahren.
> ...




Super, dann weiß ich Bescheid, vielen Dank!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. September 2013)

Und das Beste ist: ich habe auch ein 07er FR und unterschreibe das glatt, was US. da schreibt.


----------



## Martinigo99 (5. September 2013)

Weiß Jemand ob sich in der nähe von Bad Harzburg ein Anfänger tauglicher Dirt sport befindet? umkreis 15km. Oder wenn nicht vl irgendwer eine Idee wo man sich etwas aufbauen könnte hier in der Umgebung? Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## mok2905 (6. September 2013)

Ich würd gern auch beim Autofahren zeigen das ich Nicolai fahre und wollte mir den Schriftzug wie er auch bei meinem Ion drauf ist ans Fahrzeug kleben.

Jetzt ist die Frage, wo bekomm ich sowas her?


----------



## kephren23 (6. September 2013)

apliquet


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (6. September 2013)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Ich würd gern auch beim Autofahren zeigen das ich Nicolai fahre und wollte mir den Schriftzug wie er auch bei meinem Ion drauf ist ans Fahrzeug kleben.
> 
> Jetzt ist die Frage, wo bekomm ich sowas her?



Hier auf der Seite gibt es eine Rubrik "Graphics": http://www.nicolai.net/2-0-Service.html

Da lädst du dir die Dateien im .eps und .ai Format herunter und gehst in den nächstbesten Shope, wo man T-Shirts bedrucken lassen kann


----------



## trailterror (7. September 2013)

Vielleicht ne blöde/unqualifizierte frage:

Wie/wann merkt man ob das tretlager fällig ist, also ausgewechselt werden muss?


----------



## Timmy35 (7. September 2013)

Wenns probleme macht. Also die kurbel wackelt oder es geräusche macht.


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2013)

Kurbel ausbauen, und die Lager mal mit dem finger bewegn, wenn es nicht mehr schön läuft merkt man das am besten mit den Fingern!


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2013)

Ok. Danke ihr beiden 

Mit den geräuschen ist immer so ne sache, zwecks lokalisierung...Irgendwo klickts etwas unter last....bin mir aber unsicher obs vom tretlager kommt. 
Hatte das schaltwerk im verdacht...ist aber bei meinem 1x10 umbau gewechselt worden und es klickt immer noch. Könnte also doch vom tretlager kommen... Spiel hat die kurbel wissentlich noch nicht, kontrollier ich später aber noch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (8. September 2013)

Das problem hatte ich auch vor kurzen. Bei mir wars das innenlager. Ich würde an deiner stelle erstmal andere pedale probieren, um die auszuschliessen (evtl. Schmutz am gewinde). Die sind am schnellsten gewechselt. Dann würde ich ein anderes innenlager einbauen.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2013)

hab jetzt echte probleme den reset steuersatz aus dem 1,18tel steuerrohr rauszubekommen. 

hab das ganz normale ausschlag werkzeug und nen dicken hammer. 

soll ich warm machen ?


----------



## WODAN (9. September 2013)

da brauchst Du einen speziellen Ausschläger, den Nicolai auch benutzt. Hatte mir mal Einen drehen lassen, zuvor hatte ich 2x noname und 1x Park Tool zerstört...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. September 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Hammerschmidt (20 Zähne) beim Helius AFR ('10) einen leichten Pedalvorschlag hat?



Jemand?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. September 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab jetzt echte probleme den reset steuersatz aus dem 1,18tel steuerrohr rauszubekommen.
> 
> hab das ganz normale ausschlag werkzeug und nen dicken hammer.
> 
> soll ich warm machen ?



Manchmal hilft auch ein wenig Kriechöl.

Warm machen wär halt die Frage, ob sich Rahmen und Schale gleich ausdehen, dann hast nix gewonnen.

Außer alles zusammen: Kriechöl in die Spalte, außen Haißluftgerät erhitzen, innen Eiswürfel/Coolpack/Eisspray rein.


----------



## raschaa (10. September 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab jetzt echte probleme den reset steuersatz aus dem 1,18tel steuerrohr rauszubekommen.
> 
> hab das ganz normale ausschlag werkzeug und nen dicken hammer.
> 
> soll ich warm machen ?



jepp, die sitzen teilweise echt gut... habs auch schon mit 'nem auszieher a la reset gemacht (eigenbau, auch für gabelbuchsen) aber einmal half defacto nur warm machen und mit nem 20er alustab und 750g meinungsverstärker rausprügeln...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2013)

danke Assa...  werde wohl kriechöl und manpover anwenden.


----------



## OldSchool (10. September 2013)

Hatte meinen, allerdings schon nach 4 Wochen, mit passenden Austreiber von Cyclus?? und 4 oder 5kg Fäustel und zweiten Mann rel. zügig raus gekriegt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. September 2013)

Kommt auch drauf an, wieviele Steuersätze der Rahmen schon spendiert bekommen hat. Je öfter, desto leichter flutscht er rein und raus, hehe 

Ging mir vor kurzem am Argon auch so, da war es erst die 2. Hochzeit. Abend zuvor f!ckerig, im Halbdunkel und bierseelig die untere Schale mit dem Schriftzug leicht versetzt eingepresst  Ignorieren ging beim nüchternem Betrachten am Morgen danach garnicht.

Habs mit meinem altbewährten Parktool wieder hinbekommen. Wenn sich nach paar Minuten der Spalt bildet, gehts ganz schnell. Vorher war wegen genauer Passung Brunox etc. sinnlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (11. September 2013)

Ist es ausreichend eine Lagerstelle nachzuspannen wenn man Spiel feststellt? Sprich: Kann man davon ausgehen, dass durch spürbares Spiel nicht sofort auch Staub/Dreck ins Lager eindringt? Oder fettet Ihr in solchen Fällen direkt die ganze Lagerstelle neu?


Grüße,
Manni


----------



## trailterror (12. September 2013)

Ich denk nicht, dass da sofort staub hineingekommen ist...
Aber wenn du eh schon dran werkelst kannste de ja (um dein gewissen zu beruhigen) auch schnell die vorspannschraube, kontermutter und die beiden deckel mal schnell abtun und ne neue fettschicht dranpacken


----------



## mcmarco (12. September 2013)

Moin,
gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo Fotos vom Argon TB?
thx
Marco


----------



## Alpine Maschine (12. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wenn du eh schon dran werkelst kannste de ja (um dein gewissen zu beruhigen) auch schnell die vorspannschraube, kontermutter und die beiden deckel mal schnell abtun und ne neue fettschicht dranpacken


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. September 2013)

Ist doch eine Sache von 3-4 Minuten inkl. Fettpackung!?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (12. September 2013)

Wenn alles gut läuft ...

Der Regelfall ist aber der: Draußen warten die Kumpels, die findest in der Eile den 2,5er-Inbus nicht, kramst so ein IKEA-Ding raus, welches aber ein 3er ist. Dann greifst du zum Minitool (wozu du den ganzen Rucksack ausräumen musst, dabei läuft die Trinkblase aus), frickelst an dieser Schraube rum, unter den Kommentaren deiner Kumpels (die jetzt runter in den Keller gekommen sind), dass die so etwas an ihren Radons, Canyons, Bulls nicht machen müssen, drehst in die falsche Richtung und - flutsch - liegt die Schraube irgendwo in der Rumpelecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. September 2013)




----------



## poldi222 (12. September 2013)

da schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. September 2013)

Du hast vergessen, daß Dir beim Holen des IKEA-Imbusschlüssels die Tür zugefallen ist und Du den Schlüsseldienst rufen musstest. Selbstverständlich hattet Ihr Eure Tour auf einen Sonntag gelegt, so daß aus dem Nachmittagsausflug ein Nightride wurde.


----------



## Zaskar01 (12. September 2013)

Hatte der Schlüselnotdienst nicht noch einen Wildunfall und auf dem Fussweg zu Alpine kam es zu einem Erdbeben inkl. Tsunami, welches die Stromversorgung für die Nightridestrecke ausfallen liess?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (12. September 2013)

Nein, Meteoreinschlag.

Oder die Frau funkt dazwischen:

Gerade alles gerichtet kommt sie vom Kaffeekränzchen mit ihrer Freundin zurück: "Oh Schatz, du bist ja schon wieder da! Wie schön, dann kannst du ja jetzt Abendessen für uns kochen."

Waschen kannste deine Radklamotten trotzdem, weil du sie beim Suchen in der Werkstatt (schön warm, da die Pellet-Heizung eine schöne Abwärem erzeugt) schön durchgeschwitzt hast.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. September 2013)

Letzteres ist worst case, sowas darf nicht passieren


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (18. September 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem die aktuell recht reichhaltige Stock-List ja an anderer Stelle schon mal angesprochen wurde, komm ich ins grübeln, ob nicht ein BMXTB Race was für mich wäre.
Ist es korrekt, dass ich beim BMXTB Race keine "normale" Sattelstütze montieren kann, sondern nur so einen "Stummel" mit Sattel dran?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## kephren23 (18. September 2013)

Denke da sollte auch ne normale 31,6 stütze passen, wird auch im tech-sheet so angegeben


----------



## reflux (20. September 2013)

Was für Schrauben verbaut nicolai standardmäßig bei den zugführungen ?alu oder Stahl ?kann man die Schraube bei der dämoferaufnahne auch tauschen?oder sollte es da Stahl,falls es da ist,bleiben 
Bzw welche -n- Schrauben haben noch gewichtsoptmierungspotential?
Danke


----------



## acid-driver (20. September 2013)

Die Zugführungsschrauben sind bei mir alle aus Stahl gewesen. Die vom Rado ebenfalls.

Die Zugführungsschrauben habe ich durch welche aus Alu ersetzt, die vom Rado durch welche aus Titan.
Von der Dämpferaufnahme habe ich die Finger gelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (20. September 2013)

Jens aus Lenz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem die aktuell recht reichhaltige Stock-List ja an anderer Stelle schon mal angesprochen wurde, komm ich ins grübeln, ob nicht ein BMXTB Race was für mich wäre.
> Ist es korrekt, dass ich beim BMXTB Race keine "normale" Sattelstütze montieren kann, sondern nur so einen "Stummel" mit Sattel dran?
> 
> ...



Bei meinem aktuellen BMXTB habe ich eine Thomson Masterpiece 31,6 x 350 mm verbaut und die kann problemlos versenkt werden. Du solltest nur auf die Größe achten. Ich mit 1,82 m brauche einen L Rahmen, sonst stoße ich mit den Knien am Lenker an.


----------



## reflux (20. September 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Die Zugführungsschrauben sind bei mir alle aus Stahl gewesen. Die vom Rado ebenfalls.
> 
> Die Zugführungsschrauben habe ich durch welche aus Alu ersetzt, die vom Rado durch welche aus Titan.
> Von der Dämpferaufnahme habe ich die Finger gelassen...



Was ist rado?


----------



## poldi222 (20. September 2013)

RADO ist das Ausfallende mit Schaltauge


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (20. September 2013)

Danke euch für die Infos.
Hättest du ein Foto von deinem Rad, Elfriede?
Ich hatte in den Weiten des Inets auch noch ein Bild mit Sattelstütze gefunden.




Gab es dieses Gusset am Steuerrohr eigentlich standardmäßig in irgendeinem Jahr, oder ist das custom? Ich kenn beim BMXTB sonst eigentlich nur die "einfache Platte". Das Gusset auf dem Bild finde ich aber recht hübsch und hab das bisher nur bei einigen FMXTB-Bildern gesehen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## kephren23 (20. September 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> Was für Schrauben verbaut nicolai standardmäßig bei den zugführungen ?alu oder Stahl ?kann man die Schraube bei der dämoferaufnahne auch tauschen?oder sollte es da Stahl,falls es da ist,bleiben
> Bzw welche -n- Schrauben haben noch gewichtsoptmierungspotential?
> Danke



Ich hab alle schrauben getauscht, bis auf die an den Lagern. Es sind alles stahlschrauben.
Dämpferschrauben müssen natürlich aus Stahl oder Titan sein, Achtung bei der Kopfgröße, 13mm ist schon fast zuviel!


----------



## reflux (20. September 2013)

Und was brauche ich für zugführungen und rado für Schraubengrößen?helius am 
Das wäre nett


----------



## reflux (20. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich hab alle schrauben getauscht, bis auf die an den Lagern. Es sind alles stahlschrauben.
> Dämpferschrauben müssen natürlich aus Stahl oder Titan sein, Achtung bei der Kopfgröße, 13mm ist schon fast zuviel!



Was hast du am Dämpfer verbaut ?
Bei welchen Rad und welchem Körpergewicht ?


----------



## kephren23 (20. September 2013)

M8x40 Titan-Schrauben, leider mit nem konischen Kopf, hatte vorerst keine anderen gefunden mit passenden Kopf, an einer Aufnahmen hat der Kopf nicht gepasst, mit 13mm zu groß, da muss man dann eben ran.


----------



## Elfriede (20. September 2013)

Jens aus Lenz schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Infos.
> Hättest du ein Foto von deinem Rad, Elfriede?
> Ich hatte in den Weiten des Inets auch noch ein Bild mit Sattelstütze gefunden.
> 
> ...



Hey Jens,

ich stelle ungern Bilder von meinen Rädern ins Forum, weil ich die Bilder dann häufig auch an anderer Stelle (unerwünschter Stelle) wiederfinde. Aber im Prinzip (Rahmenform) ist es so ähnlich wie das dunkelblau eloxierte Bike von David:

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&cl...0&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:83&tx=99&ty=82

Ich hab es in schwarz Eloxal und mit silbernen Team-Decals, Tapered Steuerrohr, fetten "alten" Kettenstreben und Gates-Option.

Bzgl. Ausstattung: siberner Chris King Steuersatz, blaue SID-WC, schwarzer Thomson Vorbau und Stütze, Speedneedle Sattel, scvhwarzer Easton Haven Lenker, silberner Tune Würger, schwarze Laufräder mit silbernen Hope Naben, X.0-Schaltwerk medium, XTR Kurbel mit Carbocage mit silbernen Schrauben, silberne Marta und schwarze Reset 1er Pedale.

Im Prinzip ein kleiner schwarzer Panzer mit silbernen Akzenten und leuchtend blauer Gabel.

Das Gusset ist wohl eher unüblich und der Rahmen ist so stabil und massiv gefertigt, dass du so ein Riesenblech echt nicht brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (20. September 2013)

hab derbe probelme mit knarzendem lenker an meinem nucleon. bei bergauffahrten im wiegetritt. knarzt es aus dem bereich lenker/vorbau sehr stark. hab alles schon abgebastelt gehbt. alles ist sauber, gleichmässig verschraubt (vorbau-platte). lenker ist ein syntace 7075 alu und der vorbau ein ein thomson x4. steuersatz ist ein reset hd al 2 in 1.5 von nicolai verbaut. 

was ist da los? bin mit meinem latein am ende.


----------



## provester (20. September 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hab derbe probelme mit knarzendem lenker an meinem nucleon. bei bergauffahrten im wiegetritt. knarzt es aus dem bereich lenker/vorbau sehr stark. hab alles schon abgebastelt gehbt. alles ist sauber, gleichmässig verschraubt (vorbau-platte). lenker ist ein syntace 7075 alu und der vorbau ein ein thomson x4. steuersatz ist ein reset hd al 2 in 1.5 von nicolai verbaut.
> 
> was ist da los? bin mit meinem latein am ende.



Was man noch versuchen kann:

- Vorbau und Lenker mit Montagepaste montieren
- Verschraubung gleichmäßig angezogen?
- ggf Steuersatzkonus als Geräuschquelle ausschließen (bei mir hat mal der Konus Geräusche verursacht, da er lose auf der Gabel saß)

Gruß


----------



## Martin1508 (20. September 2013)

Moin, biste dir sicher, dass das wirklich Lenker/Vorbau ist? Nachdem du alles geprüft hast, würde ich auf Standrohre/Gabelkrone tippen. Auch immer wieder ein netter Grund für unerfindliches Knarzen.

Gruss


----------



## trailterror (20. September 2013)

Montagepaste....sollte man lenker mit vorbau nicht fettfrei montieren?

Wie alt sind lenker und vorbau?


----------



## acid-driver (20. September 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> Und was brauche ich für zugführungen und rado für Schraubengrößen?helius am
> Das wäre nett



Hab ich jetzt auch nicht parat. Miss die Schraube doch einfach aus?


----------



## kephren23 (21. September 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> Und was brauche ich für zugführungen und rado für Schraubengrößen?helius am
> Das wäre nett


Ich tippe auf:
linse m5x10 Titan rado
linse m5x15 alu zugführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (21. September 2013)

grad mal gecheckt:
wie oben schon geschrieben:
_M5x10 Torx Titan fürs Rado
M5x15 Alu für die Zugführung_


----------



## kroiterfee (21. September 2013)

montagepaste lasse ich erstmal weg. ich bin dieselbe kombination vorher jahrelang an meinem helius fr gefahren. ergo: es kann nur von der gabel kommen. ********. dann muss ich da wohl mal genauer hinhören. was bringt da abhilfe?

lenker ist von 2009 meine ich und der vorbau auch so die drehe.


----------



## US. (21. September 2013)

Bei mir knarzt es gerne am Übergang Vorbau/Spacer/Steuersatz.
Ich fette das alles großzügig und hab dann für 1/2 Jahr Ruhe.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MoP__ (25. September 2013)

Ganz kurz:

Könnte man beim AC29 oder evtl. Ion 15 einen 3.0"x26 oder 29x2,75 Reifen fahren?


----------



## kephren23 (25. September 2013)

In den tech sheets ist ie maximale reifenbreite angegebenen, denke aber ehr nein!


----------



## MoP__ (25. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> In den tech sheets ist ie maximale reifenbreite angegebenen, denke aber ehr nein!



Beim AC29 2013 sind bei 29" 71,5mm angegeben -> 2,81"
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=46&output=html
Das kann ich fast nicht glauben.
Hat da mal jemand gemessen?

Es geht mir um den Einbau eines Surly Dirt Wizard (2,75x29) oder Knard (3x29 oder 3x26 falls nötig)


----------



## trailterror (25. September 2013)

71,5 steet auch beim helius am... Ein 2.4er FA geht grade noch klar...

Dein vorhaben klappt nicht


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (26. September 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Hey Jens,
> 
> ich stelle ungern Bilder von meinen Rädern ins Forum, weil ich die Bilder dann häufig auch an anderer Stelle (unerwünschter Stelle) wiederfinde. Aber im Prinzip (Rahmenform) ist es so ähnlich wie das dunkelblau eloxierte Bike von David:
> 
> ...



Mit etwas Verspätung Danke noch für die Info.
Hatte Nicolai mal ne Mail geschrieben. Rahmen ist wohl eh schon weg und er wäre nicht geeignet gewesen für ne normale Sattelstütze, da dort wohl ein anderes Sitzrohr verbaut wurde.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## mindeekv (27. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich suche Nicolai UFO ST rear travel position Schema. Vielleicht haben sie?

Danke!


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (2. November 2013)

Jemand einen Tipp für Gabelschaft Spacer 1 1/8, die besonders breit bauen, so daß sie überm ZS Steuerrohr nicht ganz so turmmäßig wirken?


----------



## Timmy35 (2. November 2013)

Gibts von syntace
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2080


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. November 2013)

Erinnert mich an die gefederten Vorbauten dazumals .... Also, ööööhhmm, lieber nicht.
Lieber was mit klassischem Aussehen.


----------



## Martin1508 (2. November 2013)

Verbaut sehen die aber gut aus. Echt!


----------



## kephren23 (2. November 2013)

solange es nur der konische ist ja, aber bei 2 sieht es schon sehr bescheiden aus.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. November 2013)

Finde ich auch, der konische geht noch, obwohl auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Eventl. mal was fräsen lassen.


----------



## Martin1508 (2. November 2013)

Es gab da mal was von FSA. Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich da noch nen Link finde.

Gruss


----------



## Martin1508 (2. November 2013)

Moin, was anders habe ich nicht gefunden:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34677_Spacer-Kunststoff-25mm-konisch-Modell-2013-.html

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (2. November 2013)

einfach mal bei ebay suchen da gibts nen paar auch alu und ohne label.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (12. November 2013)

Welches Schaltwerk brauche ich:
(Rahmen Argon TB 29 2014)
Shimano 781 oder 786?


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2013)

hängt doch nicht vom Rahmen ab...


----------



## Mythilos (12. November 2013)

vergaß: 142x12 Ausfallende...


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

damit hat das auch nichts zu tun....


----------



## Mythilos (12. November 2013)

Ich dachte die 142x12er Ausfallenden legen fest, welches Schaltwerk man verwendet.

Ich bin etwas verwirrt, weil ich jetzt auch gesehen habe das beide Schaltwerke für Direktmontage sind..


----------



## Mythilos (12. November 2013)

ist es am Ende egal, welches Schaltwerk und worauf kommts denn da nun an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

Das ist wie bei jedem andern Ratt auch


----------



## Mythilos (12. November 2013)

..nur wo ist dann der Unterschied bei den beiden Schaltwerken?


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

..welcher Unterschied?

Du kannst jedes Schaltwerk nehmen das du willst.

Tipp: geh zum nem Händler in deiner Nähe


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2013)

Na das eine is normal,
das andere mit Spanner.


----------



## Mythilos (12. November 2013)

ahh Shadow P L U S ... alles klar.. dachte schon es gibt da noch irgendwas anderes ..

wer lesen kann... ;-)


ich wurde bislang leider von jedem Laden hier enttäuscht!
Bislang hat alles selbstgebaute hingehauen und das nicht schlecht (siehe Album ;-) ). Einzig das mit den beiden Schaltwerken hat mich grad etwas verwundert.


----------



## trailterror (13. November 2013)

Wenn du eh neu kaufst, kauf ein shadow plus.

Du musst halt wissen ob du 9x, 10x oder 11x fährst und dementsprechend das schaltwerk kaufen. Dann gibts noch short mid oder long cage.
Ich denk über den daumen gepeilt: 3x10: long, 2x10: mid


----------



## Mythilos (13. November 2013)

es wird alles neu und somit 2x10 .. auch mit mittlerem Käfig.
11-36er Kassette und 22/36er KB macht also 39er Gesamtkapazität.
Da ich die Variante 36+36 nicht fahren werde ergibt sich eine "praktische" Kapazität von 35, was exakt der Kapazität des mittleren Käfigs entspricht.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das mit dem Gegenschalten verhält. rein rechnerisch sollte es nicht groß anders sein zu 3x9, aber dies an einem 26 und nicht 29. Ich könnte dazu natürlich die Entfaltung bei jedem Gang ausrechnen... na mal schauen..

Evtl. entscheide ich mich auch für ein 34er KB, da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Dies würde in der Endgeschwindigkeit 2,3km/h (38,9 vs 41,2km/h bei einer 90er Trifttfrequenz) oder Entfaltung 40cm/Kurbelumdrehung ausmachen.

Edit:
ich habe mich nach dem ich in Excel ein bisschen herumgeorgelt habe für das 34KB entschieden. Das 42er an meinem 26" Helius nutze ich nicht oft und bei einer 75er Trittfrequenz erreiche ich noch 32km/h, was mir in der Ebene ausreicht. 42x11 nutze ich wahrscheinlich 2x im Jahr, da ich hier die Berge eher rauf fahre und die Abfahrten technisch wieder runter. Außerdem kommt an das Argon ein Kinderanhänger dran...


----------



## trailterror (13. November 2013)

22/36 11-36 und mid cage passt! bin ich so mal gefahren

www.ritzelrechner.de

super seite


----------



## Mythilos (13. November 2013)

ja, schön animiert!
Ich werde erstmal trotzdem das 34er KB fahren.
(werde auch später auch mit einem 24er und 38er KB testen)


----------



## NICI-RIDER (15. November 2013)

Hallo,
kann mir einer sagen welche RAL-Farbe (welches Blau) zu dem BLAU-ELOX von NICOLAI passen würde? Würde mir gern Aufkleber anfertigen lassen die zu dieser Farbe passen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (15. November 2013)

Welches Blau-Elox?


----------



## NICI-RIDER (15. November 2013)

Das in dem NICOLAI die Rahmen eloxiert.


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. November 2013)

Welches Blau?

gibt min. drei.


----------



## NICI-RIDER (15. November 2013)

Echt und wie bekomme ich jetzt raus in welchem Blau mein Bike kommt? Habe bei der Bestellung nur gesagt BLAU-ELOX.


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. November 2013)

Anrufen?

Also soweit ich weiss, gibt es Kobalt,Navy, Darkblue und babybau. und ich vermute noch ein paar mehr.

Bei Navyblue elox sieht man die blauen Nicolaiaufkleber fast gar nicht drauf.


----------



## NICI-RIDER (15. November 2013)

Aber das sind ja die Farben in denen gepulvert wird. Wird in diesen Farben auch eloxiert?


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. November 2013)

Also hier steht ein Navyblue elox.


----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2013)

Es gibt nur ein blau elox zur wahl, welches aber auch unterschiedlich ausfallen kannen, am besten du wartest bis der Rahmen da ist, ral-schema dran und dann selbst entscheiden!


----------



## US. (15. November 2013)

Bei meinem ION 18 gabs nur "Blau-Elox".
Eine RAL-Farbe passt da eher nicht, zumal das Blau an verschiedenen Legierungen von Hinterbau, Frästeilen, Hauptrahmen, Schweißnähten auch unterschiedlich rauskommt. Helligkeit und Farbstich variiert.

Hier sieht man z.B. die unterschiedlichen helligkeiten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (19. November 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin über folgendes gestolpert:
Der Rahmen Argon TB 29 ist mit 46mm Offset an der Federgabel angeben.
Jetzt gibt es die Pike auch mit 51mm Offset.
Verändert wird dadurch der Nachlauf und die Radlänge. Der Radstand sollte länger werden und der Nachlauf kürzer, wodurch sich niedrigere Richtkräfte ergeben und das Rad kippeliger wird.
Verstehe ich das soweit richtig?

Wenn ja, macht das denn tatsächlich einen spürbaren Unterschied?


----------



## raschaa (19. November 2013)

grundsätzlich haste das mit dem nachlauf richtig verstanden... wie sich das jetzt _spürbar_ auswirkt sei mal dahingestellt, vielleicht gar nicht mal so schlecht da ein 29er laufrad ja eher träge ist aber das ist graue theorie....


----------



## Bodenprobe (19. November 2013)

...müsste der Nachlauf nicht größer werden?


----------



## Bodenprobe (19. November 2013)

Doppelt


----------



## Jack22001 (2. Dezember 2013)

Mal so nebenbei: 
Warum sehe ich auf der Nicolai Seite keine Pinion Modelle mehr? 

Wurde das gestrichen oder ist es jetzt als Option zu den Rahmen "versteckt" - also wird ein Modell nicht mehr extra als Pinion Rahmen aufgelistet?

Grüsse jack

*P.S. war länger nicht im forum online und hab nicht alles mitbekommen


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2013)

Findest die Pinion Option beim jeweiligen Rahmen.
Das war sonst eventl. zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt, aber als Bilder sind sie abgebildet.

Auf Anfrage ist Pinion aber bei vielen Modellen möglich.


----------



## Jack22001 (2. Dezember 2013)

aha danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dachte schon... 
denn nach wie vor find ich das system super - hatte schon "Angst". hab da nämlich noch die Idee meinen Cyclo crosser umzurüsten...


----------



## grauer wolf (6. Dezember 2013)

hab bei meinem Rahmen wechsel von Ufo ST zu M-Pire achse von Ufo ST verlegt, wo bekommen ich auf die schnelle eine Ersatzachse her?

der Ufo ST ist von 2005/06


----------



## acid-driver (6. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich bei Nicolai...


----------



## Seneca02 (8. Dezember 2013)

Kann man einen 07er Helius FR einfach RAW machen oder spricht da irgendwas dagegen?


----------



## kephren23 (8. Dezember 2013)

Sollte ohne Probleme machbar sein. Handwerklich korrekt ausgeführt versteht sich.


----------



## raschaa (8. Dezember 2013)

ääähhhh, was du unter "handwerklich korrekt ausgeführt" verstehst wissen wir ja schon


----------



## kephren23 (8. Dezember 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ääähhhh, was du unter "handwerklich korrekt ausgeführt" verstehst wissen wir ja schon



 extra-


----------



## Seneca02 (8. Dezember 2013)

Naja so handwerklich korrekt werd ich es wohl nicht ausführen


----------



## amajo (11. Dezember 2013)

hi leute...ich brauche einen schaltzugwechsel bei meinem nucleon tfr. traue mir das noch nicht zu und die zeit fehlt auch. wer ist denn der nächstgelegene nicolai händler/werkstatt, der sowas für mich erledigen kann? danke für euere tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (11. Dezember 2013)

amajo schrieb:


> hi leute...ich brauche einen schaltzugwechsel bei meinem nucleon tfr. traue mir das noch nicht zu und die zeit fehlt auch. wer ist denn der nächstgelegene nicolai händler/werkstatt, der sowas für mich erledigen kann? danke für euere tipps!



In Sachen Getriebebikes ist wohl der Thomas (BikeBauer) DIE Instanz - einfach mal durchklingen - da wird Dir geholfen... Ratingen ist auch nicht wirklich weit von Dir aus..

Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2013)

provester schrieb:


> In Sachen Getriebebikes ist wohl der Thomas (BikeBauer) DIE Instanz - einfach mal durchklingen - da wird Dir geholfen... Ratingen ist auch nicht wirklich weit von Dir aus..
> 
> Gruß





Aber stell dich drauf ein das es ein wenig Geld kosten wird. Ist eine doch zeitaufwendige Arbeit.

G.


----------



## amajo (11. Dezember 2013)

Danke euch!!!


----------



## haekel72 (2. Januar 2014)

Hi, gibt es noch Ersatzteile (Lagerkit) für Helius 2004 fr? 

Danke haekel72


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Januar 2014)

Die lager und achsen gibt es auf jeden fall noch komplett. Hatte sich bis zum helius ac nichts dran geändert. Auch die gleitlager und die walzenlager sind afaik austauschbar.


----------



## haekel72 (2. Januar 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Die lager und achsen gibt es auf jeden fall noch komplett. Hatte sich bis zum helius ac nichts dran geändert. Auch die gleitlager und die walzenlager sind afaik austauschbar.



Okay, Danke und wo gibt es die Lager  (außer bike-components)?


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Januar 2014)

Entweder direkt bei nicolai oder bei einen händler

http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.de

Du brauchst zum aus- und einbau aber auch noch einen montagedorn. Geht vielleicht auch ohne, aber der erleichtert das ziemlich. Die rollenlager sind genormte standard teile, die genaue bezeichnung habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## haekel72 (4. Januar 2014)

So Rahmen geordert^^. Kurze Frage:
Helius fr2004 welches Innenlager wird benötigt?


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2014)

Tippe mal auf 68/73 BSA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (5. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Tippe mal auf 68/73 BSA


Korrekt!


----------



## haekel72 (5. Januar 2014)

Danke


----------



## haekel72 (6. Januar 2014)

Hi, welchen adapter brauche ich für eine 180mm Avid Bremsscheibe hinten am Helius fr 2004? Ist ja wohl ISCG!?
Danke


----------



## kephren23 (6. Januar 2014)

IS nich iscg.
IS auf PM 180MM brauchst du.


----------



## acid-driver (6. Januar 2014)

Diesen


----------



## haekel72 (7. Januar 2014)

Super, Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (11. Januar 2014)

hi,
steh grad wie der ochs vorm berg.
brauch ein schaltwerk für 1x10. 32 od. 34 kb, 36er kasette.
medium od. long cage???
weiß eigentl. wie man die kapazität berechnet, aber irgendwie...


----------



## trailterror (11. Januar 2014)

Mid cage müsste locker reichen


----------



## neurofibrill (11. Januar 2014)

super
danke


----------



## codit (11. Januar 2014)

Wie sind die aktuellen Helius-Modelle gelagert? Weiterhin alles Gleitlager wie gehabt oder wie die Ions?


----------



## trailterror (11. Januar 2014)

Wie bereits im andern thread vermutet :

Horst link: gleitlager
UlH: gleitlager?
Hauptlager: kugellager

Meine vermutung


----------



## NorwegianWood (12. Januar 2014)

Moin,

wann fand der Modellwechsel vom ION ST (2011) auf das ION 20 statt? 
Ich würde mir gerne das ION 20 (26") zulegen, bin allerdings etwas verwirrt 

Gab es in 2012 schon das ION 20, laut tech sheet (Kategorie 2012) müsste es wohl noch das ST von 2011 mit kürzerem reach, Radstand, flachem SW, 1.5 Steuerrohr etc. sein - ich lese allerdings öfter was von "ION 20 aus 2012"?!? Möchte einen Fehlkauf vermeiden..

Danke und Gruß


----------



## kephren23 (12. Januar 2014)

Bis 2011 ION ST, dann 2012 und 2103 ION 20 26", weil 2012 das ION 18 dazu kam.

2012 müsste das ION20 noch die GEO des ION ST 2011 gehabt haben, so wie ich es verstehe.
2013 gab es dann ne neue GEO, obwohl das nirgends direkt erwähnt wurde.

Weiß aber jemand hier mit Sicherheit genauer.


----------



## codit (12. Januar 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Wie sind die aktuellen Helius-Modelle gelagert? Weiterhin alles Gleitlager wie gehabt oder wie die Ions?





trailterror schrieb:


> Horst link: gleitlager
> UlH: gleitlager?
> Hauptlager: kugellager
> Meine vermutung


Im Katalog (Seiten 48/49 und 56) sieht es auch am Hauptlager weiterhin nach Gleitlager aus. Auf der Homepage beim TB nach Kugellager als Hauptlager. Hat jemand ein 2014er Helius und kann das aufklären?


----------



## NorwegianWood (12. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bis 2011 ION ST, dann 2012 und 2103 ION 20 26", weil 2012 das ION 18 dazu kam.
> 
> 2012 müsste das ION20 noch die GEO des ION ST 2011 gehabt haben, so wie ich es verstehe.
> 2013 gab es dann ne neue GEO, obwohl das nirgends direkt erwähnt wurde.
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort kephren23 - evtl. klinken sich ja noch andere mit ein, ansonsten nehme ich mal Kontakt zu Nicolai auf.
Schönen Sonntag euch allen!


----------



## Simbl (12. Januar 2014)

2011er Ion ST und das 2012er Ion 20 waren soweit ich noch weiß fast identisch . Ich glaub aber die verschiebbare Dämpferaufnahme fiel beim Ion 20 weg.

Edit: Hab mich geirrt. Die Dämferaufnahme war beim 2012er auch einstellbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. Januar 2014)

Hier das TB29(650B) von anjalein




Es ist also wie bei den ION's. Auf der HP ist noch das 2013er abgebildet.


----------



## codit (12. Januar 2014)

Danke Kephren! Im Katalog sind dann wohl auch noch einige 2013 Photomodelle.


----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2014)

Also ich seh auf der HP ein 14er TB mit neuem hauptlager...?
Im katalog scheinen tatsächtlich nicht aktuelle helius modelle abgelichtet zu sein


----------



## kephren23 (12. Januar 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Also ich seh auf der HP ein 14er TB mit neuem hauptlager...?
> Im katalog scheinen tatsächtlich nicht aktuelle helius modelle abgelichtet zu sein



Stimmt, auf der HP ist das 2014er, meinte auch das numeric.

Glaube das AC hat auch das neue Hauptlager bekommen.

Da müssten wir mal den user @yogi71 fragen ob der uns davon ein Foto liefert und ob das ein 2014er AC ist!
hier siehts schonl ein bissl so aus!


----------



## nicolai.fan (12. Januar 2014)

Ist ein ein 2014 Modell. Hinterbau hat PM


----------



## kephren23 (12. Januar 2014)

dachte ich mir, hab auch grad das foto gefunden wo man sieht das das Lager nicht neu ist


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2014)

Wieder mal seeeehr verwirrend das ganze. Erklärt mir mal jemand die logik dahinter?


----------



## yogi71 (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo, hier einfach  meine schönen Bilder nutzen! ;-) Ist ein 2014er.

Da war es noch soooooo schön sauber.


----------



## yogi71 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich habe aber auch mal eine Frage als Nicolaineuling.
Ich wollte mir eine Kettenführung montieren, habe mir auch folgende gekauft.
http://www.wiggle.com/ethirteen-trs-dual-ring-chain-guide/

Leider passt die nicht, da der "Deckel" des unteren Lagers im Weg ist. Die Ketteführung liegt dann nicht richtig auf der Aufnahme.
Was fahrt Ihr für Kettenführungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (13. Januar 2014)

Das ist aber auch nicht die alte Lagereinheit der Helius-Modelle. Da fehlen die beiden Madenschrauben, die die Welle fixieren.


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2014)

Auf welchem bild machst du denn das fehlen derer fest?

Edith:
Ok, habs gerafft. Die kleinen unten im sitzrohr. Stimmt


----------



## codit (13. Januar 2014)

Eindeutig (alte) Gleitlagereinheit bei diesem AC. TB und AC 2014 unterschiedlich gelagert? Sieht so aus.

Technisch habe ich damit aber kein Problem. Bin mit der Gleitlagerung meines AC seeeehr
zufrieden.


----------



## nmk (13. Januar 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nicht die alte Lagereinheit der Helius-Modelle. Da fehlen die beiden Madenschrauben, die die Welle fixieren.



Nicht die "ganz alte". Mein 2013er AC (mit Gleitlagern, IS Sattelaufnahme) hat auch keine Madenschrauben zur Achssicherung am Hauptlager.


----------



## haekel72 (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich bin es wieder^^
Kann ich diese am Helius fr 2004 fahren?
http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/atlas/atlas-crank/ , Habe ich noch im Keller^^
Innenlager habe ich ein Race face X-Type 68/73mm

Welche Kurbellänge fahrt (habt gefahren) am Helius?

Mfg Marko


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. Januar 2014)

Kurbel geht.
Habe das FR mit 175mm gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (13. Januar 2014)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Kurbel geht.
> Habe das FR mit 175mm gefahren


Danke Dir schon wieder!^^


----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2014)

nmk schrieb:


> Nicht die "ganz alte". Mein 2013er AC (mit Gleitlagern, IS Sattelaufnahme) hat auch keine Madenschrauben zur Achssicherung am Hauptlager.


Unser AC aus 2013 hat ie schrauben. Is nen 26er. Liegt wohl auch an der LR-größe.


----------



## yogi71 (14. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch mal eine Frage als Nicolaineuling.
> Ich wollte mir eine Kettenführung montieren, habe mir auch folgende gekauft.
> http://www.wiggle.com/ethirteen-trs-dual-ring-chain-guide/
> 
> ...


Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## nmk (14. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Keiner ne Idee?



Leider nicht. Der Deckel auf der rechten Seite ist flach? Nicht, dass da aus Versehen zwei rausstehende Deckel montiert wurden...



> Was fahrt Ihr für Kettenführungen?



Die Blackspire Stinger. In Kombination mit dem X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk habe ich es bis jetzt in einem Jahr nicht geschafft, die Kette abzuwerfen.


----------



## yogi71 (14. Januar 2014)

Yep, es ist der flache Deckel montiert. An die Blackspire hab ich auch schon gedacht.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Yep, es ist der flache Deckel montiert. An die Blackspire hab ich auch schon gedacht.



Ich hab am ION auch die e13, musste diese bearbeiten sodas sie passte.
Die blackspire  am AC brauchte auch etwas feinschliff, was aber mehr an der kurbel lag! Am lagerdeckel passt sie vorbei.


----------



## yogi71 (14. Januar 2014)

OK.
Die TRS+ KF ist oben etwas dicker deshalb stört dann der Lagerdeckel.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Januar 2014)

Genau, die stelle habe ich runtergeschliffen, bis 3blatt papier dazwischen passten.


----------



## yogi71 (14. Januar 2014)

OK danke


----------



## trailterror (14. Januar 2014)

Stinger und x9 2x10 hat bei mir ohne probleme gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmk (14. Januar 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Stinger und x9 2x10 hat bei mir ohne probleme gepasst



Bei mir am AC auch, ohne Schleifen und ohne Unterlegscheiben. ISCG05 Aufnahme.

PS. Falls jemand eine Stinger-Platte für ISCG05 im Keller hat, darf sich gerne bei mir melden. Meine ist schon 2 mal verbogen und wieder zurechtgebogen. Passt immer noch schleiffrei, aber so wirklich lange wird sie das nicht mitmachen. Und offiziell gibt es sie nicht einzeln zu kaufen, oder ich habe sie nicht gefunden.


----------



## haekel72 (21. Januar 2014)

Hi, passt eine Rohloff Kefü an den Helius fr 2004 Rahmen wenn ich nur 1 Fach Kettenblatt (ohne Umwerfer) fahre oder komme ich mit der Schwinge in Konflikt? die ähnliche von Hope gibt es mit längerem Ausleger.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3706292...iewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true


----------



## fruchtmoose (22. Januar 2014)

-


----------



## kephren23 (22. Januar 2014)

wenn du bilder hast, verlink die doch oder hau sie hier rein, hier kennen sich einige sehr gut mit den Modellen aus


----------



## raschaa (22. Januar 2014)

denke auch, dass du hier auch gut beraten bist... als her mit den bildern!


----------



## fruchtmoose (22. Januar 2014)

-


----------



## Seneca02 (22. Januar 2014)

Woher bekomme ich ein neues Schaltauge für mein 2007er Helius FR (SSP Ausfaller)?


----------



## corra (22. Januar 2014)

nicolai anrufen bestellen


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2014)

.....aber nicht vergessen die Nummer auf dem Rado parat zu haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. Januar 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Verlinken zum bikemarkt ist in diesem speziellen Fall (Bilder) in Ordnung, Danke für eure Mithilfe, ich würde einfach gerne das Ion 20 (26") mit der aktuelleren Geo fahren..
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/260159-nicolai-ion-20-grosze-l
> &
> ...




Also laut den Gussets und dem Dämpferschlitten vorn ist es das '2013er Modell'.
Die Frage ist nun wann hat N die neue Geo eingefügt.
2012 sah es im numeric noch wie das ION ST aus.
Vielleicht muss der Verkäufer einfach mal nachmessen:
alte ST GEO:
OR - 593mm

"neue" ION20 GEO:
OR- 605mm


----------



## Jones2606 (22. Januar 2014)

@fruchtmoose: Mein Händler kümmert sich darum
Hab aber nochmal gemessen. Radstand 1205mm , Sitzrohr 70mm


----------



## kephren23 (23. Januar 2014)

Jones2606 schrieb:


> @fruchtmoose: Mein Händler kümmert sich darum
> Hab aber nochmal gemessen. Radstand 1205mm , Sitzrohr 70mm



Na dann ist es das 2013er ION20, mit der neuen GEO.


----------



## raschaa (23. Januar 2014)

@fruchtmoose
jepp ist die aktuelle geo... dämpferschlitten mit gewinde integriert und "runde" ausfräsung in den kettenstreben...


----------



## fruchtmoose (23. Januar 2014)

-


----------



## kephren23 (23. Januar 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> @fruchtmoose
> jepp ist die aktuelle geo... dämpferschlitten mit gewinde integriert und "runde" ausfräsung in den kettenstreben...


Aktuell is das ja nich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones2606 (23. Januar 2014)

Alles <= 26" ist aktuell .


----------



## hoschi2007 (23. Januar 2014)

kleiner 26" ?


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Januar 2014)

Ja < 26, nicht bekannt hoschi??


----------



## The_Edge (23. Januar 2014)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen, ob man das Ion16 26" in XL auch mit 27,5" Laufrädern fahren kann?


----------



## kephren23 (24. Januar 2014)

Weiß nicht ob das passt, eng wirds, aber Sinn machen würde es nicht, der GEO wegen.


----------



## raschaa (24. Januar 2014)

vor allem, wenn ich mir die geos anschaue würde ich lieber ein 650b in L fahren als 26 in XL... außer vielleicht wenn man 2m groß ist


----------



## The_Edge (24. Januar 2014)

Ich bin etwas über 2m groß und ich besitze schon ein Ion16 in XL. Für mich ist die Frage, in wie weit es evtl. Sinn macht 27,5" Laufräder auszuprobieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2014)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas über 2m groß und ich besitze schon ein Ion16 in XL. Für mich ist die Frage, in wie weit es evtl. Sinn macht 27,5" Laufräder auszuprobieren.


 
Der Untergrund ist doch für jeden gleich. Und bei 2m bist wahrscheinlich auch net der leichteste und da sind ja mal 26Zoll Räder auf jedenfall ein klarer Vorteil.

G.


----------



## raschaa (25. Januar 2014)

ja, das ist zweischneidig, bei deiner größe wäre 650b nicht dumm, allerdings sind die laufräder wie @LB Jörg bemerkt hat nicht ganz so steif...
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/lb-joerg.7198/*
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/lb-joerg.7198/*


----------



## Midgetman (26. Januar 2014)

Ausprobieren macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Ich bin 2.03m groß und habe ein 29er Argon CC sowie ein 26er Nonius. Beim Hardtail fühlen sich die größeren Laufräder natürlicher an als alles, was ich zuvor gefahren bin. Das 26er Fully würde ich deshalb nicht verkaufen, aber wenn es denn mal notwendig werden sollte, würde ich mit Sicherheit auch hier zu größeren Laufrädern greifen. Ob 27.5 eine sinnvolle Alternative ist, weiß ich nicht, ob The Edge, das genau so sehen würde ebenso wenig, aber die größeren Laufräder zu testen - das kann nur Klarheit bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Edge (27. Januar 2014)

Erst mal vielen Dank für das Feedback. Mir geht es darum, ob 27,5" Laufräder überhaupt in das Ion 16 26" reinpassen, oder ob es überhaupt nicht funktioniert.
Ich habe bereits ein 29er (Ion 15) und muss sagen, dass mir die grossen Laufräder sehr gut gefallen. Natürlich merkt man die geringere Steifigkeit. Aber grundsätzlich bin ich sehr überzeugt. Deshalb würde mich das Experiment mit den 27,5" Laufrädern im Ion 16 sehr interessieren.


----------



## trailterror (1. Februar 2014)

Nabend,

Ist ein einzelnes shimano 11er ritzel in ner sram kassette kompatibel (indem es das 11er sram ritzel ersetzt) ?


----------



## kephren23 (1. Februar 2014)

Auf den ersten blick ja. Frage ist halt ob die steighilfen auch gut passen, ansonsten kann man da bestimmt ein bissl feilen.


----------



## trailterror (2. Februar 2014)

Ok. Danke schon mal


----------



## the_watcher951 (2. Februar 2014)

An die Pinion Nutzer:
Hattete ihr auch das Problem, dass zu Beginn an der Kurbel Öl austritt?
Wenn ja, musste das Getriebe ausgetauscht werden oder hat sich das nach ein paar Fahrten gelegt?


----------



## Simbl (2. Februar 2014)

Bei mir is nix rausgekommen. Mach doch besser mal ein Bild davon.


----------



## guru39 (2. Februar 2014)

Das kann manchmal vorkommen, legt sich aber dann wieder.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Februar 2014)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> An die Pinion Nutzer:
> Hattete ihr auch das Problem, dass zu Beginn an der Kurbel Öl austritt?
> Wenn ja, musste das Getriebe ausgetauscht werden oder hat sich das nach ein paar Fahrten gelegt?


Nö, selber nich gehabt aber ist nur einsenden und dichtung auswechseln lassen. Dauert keine woche. Würde vorher mal den Martin Birkhofer anschreiben.


----------



## the_watcher951 (2. Februar 2014)

Hier mal noch ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Februar 2014)

ist doch fast nix ich würde es abwischen und weiterhin beobachten, falls es vieeel schlimmer wird ist ein Mail zu Pinion erstmal das sinnvollste.
Aber würde mich darum nicht al zu viel sorgen machen, meist legt sich es (muss sich warscheilich noch einlaufen).
Wie alt ist dein Pinion?


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Februar 2014)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> An die Pinion Nutzer:
> Hattete ihr auch das Problem, dass zu Beginn an der Kurbel Öl austritt?
> Wenn ja, musste das Getriebe ausgetauscht werden oder hat sich das nach ein paar Fahrten gelegt?



Hatte ich... Wurde Eingeschickt.
Was Genau gemacht wurde ????


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Februar 2014)

Ist Pinien schon wieder Out wieder Nicolai ?
Sehe irgendwie keinen Aktuellen Rahmen mehr mit Pinion Getriebe.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Februar 2014)

Unter Features wird immer noch Pinion angegeben, bspw. beim Argon oder AC.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2014)

Im Katalog steht schon noch bei den Modellen dabei wenn sie eine Pinionoption haben.

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Februar 2014)

Ok. Danke.

Hatte nur bei der Zusatzbezeichnung Pinion in der Rahmen Bezeichnung geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (5. Februar 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage bzw. eher mehrere katastrophale Probleme:

Als ich die Kurbel an meinem Helius AM demontieren wollte ist das Innenlager mit rausgekommen. Einfach so. Das Gewinde ist kaputt. Hatte das schon mal jemand? Ideen? Ich könnte ein längeres Raceface Lager verwenden, aber wie lange das hält ist fraglich. Ist das ein Totalschaden?

Außerdem habe ich die Achse vom Hauptlager demontiert. Dies sollte ja wohl verpresst sein und ohne die Sicherungschrauben fest im Rahmen sitzen, oder? Leider lässt sich diese einfach so durchschieben...

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte oder eine Idee hat.


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2014)

Mach mal nen Foto vom Gewinde!
Wie kann das denn kaputt gehen?, wasn da schief gelaufen? Falsche Lagerschale reingehaun?


----------



## slayerrider (5. Februar 2014)

Das frage ich mich auch. Vlt. war es etwas lose und ich bin damit gefahren und dann hat es sich kaputt geschmiergelt. 

Ne, reingehauen habe ich natürlich nichts, ich habe ein ganz normales Shimano Saintlager reingeschraubt...


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2014)

Hmm, hört sich krass an, aber wenn das Spiel hatte würde man es doch merken?
Is es komplett pulverisiert, oder könnte man es eventuell nochmal nachschneiden?


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem, beim rausschrauben hatte ein Span das Innenlagergewinde am Rahmen ruiniert. Hab dann das Diabolus
Lager von RF montiert und gut war, das hat dann gehalten bis der Rahmen brach und ich von N nen neuen bekommen hab.


----------



## slayerrider (5. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem, beim rausschrauben hatte ein Span das Innenlagergewinde am Rahmen ruiniert. Hab dann das Diabolus
> Lager von RF montiert und gut war, das hat dann gehalten bis der Rahmen brach und ich von N nen neuen bekommen hab.


Hm, ok, das könnte sein. Das Diabolus Lager ist deutlich länger. Und bei dir hat es wie lange gehalten? Gut, einen Versuch ist es wert, viel kann ich ja nicht mehr falsch machen.

Und wie sieht es mit der verpressten Hauptlagerachse aus?

ich mache morgen auch mal ein Bild.


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2014)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hm, ok, das könnte sein. Das Diabolus Lager ist deutlich länger. Und bei dir hat es wie lange gehalten? Gut, einen Versuch ist es wert, viel kann ich ja nicht mehr falsch machen.
> 
> Und wie sieht es mit der verpressten Hauptlagerachse aus?



Ich glaube das es so 2 Jahre waren.

Wie das sich mit deiner Hauptlagerachse verhält verstehe ich nicht!
Welche Kurbel fährst du? Shimano? Dreht sich die rechte Kurbel um die Achse?


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2014)

ich glaub er meint nicht die Achse der Kurbel


----------



## slayerrider (5. Februar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ich glaub er meint nicht die Achse der Kurbel


Natülich nicht. Sorry, dass ich mich vlt. undeutlich ausgedrückt habe. Ich meine die Achse des Hauptdrehpunktes des Hinterbaus.


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2014)

Wenn er die Hauptlagerachse des Hinterbaus meint sollte man die schon mit den Sicherungsschrauben sichern, ansonsten kann das mit der Zeit ausleiern. Ich habe mir zum rausziehen ein Werkzeug gebastelt, ohne dieses bekomme ich die nicht raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2014)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Natülich nicht. Sorry, dass ich mich vlt. undeutlich ausgedrückt habe. Ich meine die Achse des Hauptdrehpunktes des Hinterbaus.



Mein Fehler, hab nicht richtig gelesen  
Kannst du die Achse wirklich einfach so rausziehen?


----------



## slayerrider (5. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mein Fehler, hab nicht richtig gelesen
> Kannst du die Achse wirklich einfach so rausziehen?



Ja, die lässt sich einfach mit dem Finger durchschieben.


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2014)

nicht gut.
kontaktiere am besten mal den Volker.

[email protected]


----------



## BenniG. (9. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit Mädels und Jungs,

heute beim Putzen hab ich am linken Ausfallende (12mm Steckachse) an meinem Helius AM 2011 einen Riss festgestellt rund um dieses Teil mit Außensechskant wo die Achse durchkommt. Macht das was? Ist das nur Optik? Für mich erschließt sich der Aufbau dieses Teils nicht so ganz, das Außensechskant-Teil scheint nicht angeschweißt zu sein, und aus richtung der Nabe erkennt man, dass das dort so eine Hülse ist, durch die die Achse geschoben wird. Von innen (da wo die Achse durch kommt) sehe ich keine Risse oder ähnliches.
Kennt das Problem jemand? Muss man da was machen?

 

(Hier in Originalgröße: http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/j7/3d/j73dsmx33s72/original_2014-02-0917_12_07.jpg?0)


----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich ist das nix schlimmes, siehe hier auf dem Bild von kalkhoffpink







Da müsste nur das Pulver gerissen sein, sollte es lose sein lässt sich das bestimmt/vielleicht neu einpressen!


----------



## BenniG. (9. Februar 2014)

Okay, also das Teil wackelt nicht und sieht von Richtung Nabe ganz normal aus. Ist die Frage, ob ich da irgendwas machen sollte (neu einpressen, mit Schraubensicherung verkleben etc.), oder obs nach 3 Jahren jetzt halt einfach so aussieht aber nix weiter passiert..

Ich bin etwas übervorsichtig bei so etwas, seit ich mehrere Risse in meinem damaligen Radon Slide hatte und mir mal eine Gravity-Dropper Sattelstütze unter dem Hintern weggebrochen ist..


----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja aber immernoch ein Nicolai 

Du siehst ja das es ein eingepresstes Teil ist, an dieser Stelle wirken ne Menge Kräfte also kann da das Pulver schonmal reißen nach 3 Jahren denke ich. Du sagtest ja auch das der Riss nur 2/3 rum ist, also schließe ich daraus das es sich nicht frei bewegt.


Vielleicht wissen hier ja noch andere besser bescheid.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Februar 2014)

Also, ganz locker bleiben. Die Risse sind nur im Pulver und das "Dingen" ist nicht mit dem Rahmen verschweißt. Also, hier geht keine Gefahr aus. Wenn du die Steckachse durchführst und mit 12Nm anziehst, bewegt sich da nichts mehr.

Grüße


----------



## nox_ (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte meinen Dämpfer (noch ein DHX 5.0) vor kurzem beim Service und wollte ihn wieder in mein ION 20 (Ende 2012) einbauen.

Nach dem Einbauen ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer ein seitliches Spiel hat, weil zwischen den schwarzen Spacern und Dämpfer noch ein Spalt bleibt (Siehe Bild im Anhang - die Spacer schließen mit der Achse ab)


Dieses Spiel war vor dem Service nicht erkennbar bzw. kann ich mich auch an keine zusätzlichen Kunststoffscheiben zwischen Spacer und Dämpfer erinnern. (Auch beim Buchsenkit, welches bei bike-compontents bestellbar ist, sind keine weiteren Beilagscheiben odgl. vorhanden.)
Der Dämpfer wurde ursprünglich direkt von Nicolai in den Rahmen eingebaut.

Ich bin ein wenig ratlos.. wird evtl. ein spezielle Buchse im Dämpferauge benötigt, die beim Service durch eine normale getauscht wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (10. Februar 2014)

Normalerweise sind da noch Kunststoff-Gleitscheiben zwischen.


----------



## nox_ (10. Februar 2014)

Bei der unteren Stahlbefestigung ja, aber auch bei der oberen?
Siehe http://www.bike-components.de/produ...nkit-Ion-20---Ion-ST.html?xtcr=4&xtmcl=ion st


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Februar 2014)

Nimm mit dem Messschieber (Alter 3 s, sieht das Scheisse aus) Maß und bestell bei Huber Buchsen. Passen, laufen super und halten ewig.

Gruss


----------



## tedi (15. Februar 2014)

Nabend zusammen, ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Helius gekauft und möchte ihn kommende Woche aufbauen.
Allerdings steht die Lenkerwahl noch aus.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen, ich schwanke und hätte gerne eine Entscheidungshilfe
Truvativ boobar
Syntace Vector mit 12*
Oder was ganz anderes

Danke 
Grüße Carsten


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2014)

Syntace Vector 12° High20 wäre meine Entscheidung

G.


----------



## haekel72 (15. Februar 2014)

Habe mir gerade ein Helius aufgebaut und habe auch den vector. Schau doch mal meine Pics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedi (15. Februar 2014)

NICE Danke


----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2014)

tedi schrieb:


> NICE Danke


Bitte, hatte auch soooo viele Fragen aber jetzt Rollt die Kiste ganz Fein bis auf die Dämpfereinstellung dieses Fox Vanillas^^


----------



## BenTec (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo, zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage an die geballte Kompetenz:
Brauche ich für meine Bremse einen Adapter, oder ist an der Gabel (Pike Solo Air 27,5) was falsch.
Ich hoffe die Bilder kommen mit und die Antworten dann auch.
Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch, aber sowas von.

Grüße
erstmal


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2014)

Gabel is PM6=160mm
Alles was größer is braucht einen dementsprechenden Adapter


----------



## Joopie (16. Februar 2014)

180 er zb. siehe hier


----------



## BenTec (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich schon Fachmänner im Boot habe, dann kann ich mich gleich nochmal outen:

HBMC / HBMCN VR auf Post Mount (6 Zoll) mit 203mm Scheibe

Wäre das der richtige Adapter?
Und bitteschön wo findet man die Angabe, dass die Pike PM 6 ist. Auf den Seiten steht immer nur 200 mm Scheibe. 

Danke, danke für die ANtworten.

Grüße


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn das eine 203er Scheibe ist, bräuchtest Du einen PM (Postmount) to PM +40mm Adapter, Hersteller ist grundsätzlich egal.

Bsp. http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-203


----------



## BenTec (16. Februar 2014)

Danke,

Thema: Kurze Frage kurze Antwort,...stimmt.

Danke
Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2014)

Bei BC kostet er glaub ich gerade 4,95 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2014)

Mit 200mm wird die max. Scheibengröße angegebenen.
PM6 ist bei fast allen Gabeln Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Februar 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem HS Pimp Kit.
Lohnt sich das preislich wirklich? Preis ist schon recht stolz ...
Gibts das auch in raw? Oder hat jemand ein Bild von der tital elow Version?


----------



## wunny1980 (17. Februar 2014)

hallo
ich bin grad dabei ein ion16 26zoll aufzubauen. hab aber ein problem mit der hinteren bremse. 
ich habe eine 203mm shimano scheibe und xt bremsen, finde aber keinen passenden shimano pm/pm 
adapter für den rahmen. kann mir da jemand helfen? oder muss ich einen von einer anderen marke nehmen?

als nächstes hab ich noch ein problem mit den gewinde einsätzen. habe die mit dem schlitz sichtbar 
eingesetzt. so hab ich aber nur 2mm platz zur scheibe. ist das normal?   

danke im voraus


----------



## kephren23 (17. Februar 2014)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur von magura einen entsprechenden Adapter PM7-PM8. Was aber wohl auch nich immer so recht passt!
Deswegen kannst du einfach einen PM6-PM7 nehmen und gegebenfalls mit u-scheiben arbeiten.
PM6=160mm
PM7=180mm
PM8=200mm

Die tonnenmuttern passen eigentlich nur in einer Variante, sollten höchstens minimal(unter 1mm) aus der PM-Aufnahme rausgucken.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2014)

Es gibt von Shimano einen +20 (im Durchmesser) Adabter bei BC. Hab aber schon einen auf 203 auch gesehen. Bräuchte ihn auch, find ihn aber gerade selber nicht 

G.


----------



## wunny1980 (18. Februar 2014)

danke für die antwort.
wegen der tonnenmutter: die passt auch nur so wie ich sie eingesetzt habe und guckt auch nur 1mm raus. zur ice tech scheibe ist es aber trozdem extrem knapp. hab grad nochmal gemessen. zu dem alu spider sind etwa 2mm platz, zur scheibe an der vorderen tonnenmutter aber nur 1mm. bei nem schlag in der scheibe könnte das schon eng werden. muss ich mal testen wenn das rad fertig aufgebaut ist und eventuell die tonnenmutter abdrehen. 

als adapter hab ich jetzt einen von hope mit +23 gefunden. hoffe mal der passt.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2014)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> danke für die antwort.
> wegen der tonnenmutter: die passt auch nur so wie ich sie eingesetzt habe und guckt auch nur 1mm raus. zur ice tech scheibe ist es aber trozdem extrem knapp. hab grad nochmal gemessen. zu dem alu spider sind etwa 2mm platz, zur scheibe an der vorderen tonnenmutter aber nur 1mm. bei nem schlag in der scheibe könnte das schon eng werden. muss ich mal testen wenn das rad fertig aufgebaut ist und eventuell die tonnenmutter abdrehen.
> 
> als adapter hab ich jetzt einen von hope mit +23 gefunden. hoffe mal der passt.



1mm ist mehr als genug. Wenn du mal so einen Schlag in der Scheibe hast das es zur Berührung kommt, dann hälts du sowieso sofort an.

G.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2014)

Passen due Tonnenmutter wirklich nicht anders herum? Bei mir gucken die nur ganz minimal raus, habe aber auch nicht die originalen. Bei mir sind von der PM-Aufnahme zum spider auch nur 2mm!

Genau den Adapter brauchst du


----------



## mhubig (19. Februar 2014)

Da sich's hier gerade um Bremsen dreht, hätt ich auch mal ne Frage: Hab gerade (nur mal so zum testen, Rahmen kommt erst in zwei Monaten ) die Hope E4 an die Pike geschraubt, passt auch soweit alles. Leider schleift die Scheibe leicht, also wirklich leicht! Das Vorderrad dreht sich praktisch ungebremst, aber man hört ein leichtes Schleifen (tsching tsching tsching ...).

Hab jetzt die üblichen Tricks ausprobiert, also Schrauben gelöst, Hebel gedrückt, Schrauben wieder angezogen. Hab mir auch das Hope Video zu dem Thema rein gezogen und versucht die Bremse per Augenmaß zu positionieren, leider ohne das Schleifen ganz weg zu bekommen.

Da ich zuvor noch nie Scheibenbremsen hatte, bin ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher ob dass evtl. normal ist? Muss man die vielleicht erst noch einfahren? Was habt Ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht? Aufgefallen ist mir noch, dass (bei demontierten Pads) die Kolben auf der Innenseite deutlich leichtgängiger scheinen als die auf der Außenseite ...


----------



## kephren23 (19. Februar 2014)

Sicher gehn das es die pads sind, bei mir wars der Adapter! Stundenlange pure Verzweiflung !
Kolben sollten sich alle gleich bewegen. 

Kolben zurück drücken, mittig ausrichten(Mittellinie auf dem Sattel), hebel ziehen, die kolben die am weitesten raus sind wieder zurück drücken, usw. Bis sich alle kolben gleichmäßig bewegen! Bremse einfahren!
Am anfang kann das aber durchaus etwas schleifen, ich geh an den kannten der pads immer mit nem 1000er schleifpapier rüber, quasi entgraten. Die scheiben zieh ich auch einmal damit ab, auch entgraten, bremst sich außerdem schneller ein find ich!
Scheiben vorher noch gut entfetten!

Die schrauben lösen,hebel ziehen, schrauben anziehen Variante funzt bei hope nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (19. Februar 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Da sich's hier gerade um Bremsen dreht, hätt ich auch mal ne Frage: Hab gerade (nur mal so zum testen, Rahmen kommt erst in zwei Monaten ) die Hope E4 an die Pike geschraubt, passt auch soweit alles. Leider schleift die Scheibe leicht, also wirklich leicht! Das Vorderrad dreht sich praktisch ungebremst, aber man hört ein leichtes Schleifen (tsching tsching tsching ...).
> 
> Hab jetzt die üblichen Tricks ausprobiert, also Schrauben gelöst, Hebel gedrückt, Schrauben wieder angezogen. Hab mir auch das Hope Video zu dem Thema rein gezogen und versucht die Bremse per Augenmaß zu positionieren, leider ohne das Schleifen ganz weg zu bekommen.
> 
> Da ich zuvor noch nie Scheibenbremsen hatte, bin ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher ob dass evtl. normal ist? Muss man die vielleicht erst noch einfahren? Was habt Ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht? Aufgefallen ist mir noch, dass (bei demontierten Pads) die Kolben auf der Innenseite deutlich leichtgängiger scheinen als die auf der Außenseite ...



Hmm, hatte ich ähnlich. Bei mir haben nicht die Backen geschleift sondern die Scheibe oben an der Backenklammer. Habe dann eine Unterlagsscheibe darunter gelegt und das Tsching Tsching war weg^^


----------



## no_budgeT (20. Februar 2014)

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Farbe exakt heißt, bzw. welcher Ral-Wert das ist?
(Es geht um das blau)
Danke


----------



## Simbl (20. Februar 2014)

Das könnte Sky Blue RAL 5015 sein


----------



## no_budgeT (20. Februar 2014)

Dacht ichs mir!
Danke!


----------



## Simbl (20. Februar 2014)

Kein Problem. Hatte ich auch mal ist ne schöne Farbe


----------



## trailterror (20. Februar 2014)

Ich erinner mich. Dieses hammer ion 18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (26. Februar 2014)

Ich brauche eine Kabelhalter von Nicolai, und zwar die Version für 2 Züge mit Schraube in der Mitte.
Hat jemand einen über?
Bin ich hier im richtigen Thread?


----------



## Mythilos (26. Februar 2014)

Frage:
Was für ein Gewinde haben die Steckachsen (Argon) von Nicolai?


----------



## mhubig (26. Februar 2014)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Frage:
> Was für ein Gewinde haben die Steckachsen (Argon) von Nicolai?



Das gleiche wie die Rock Shox Rear Maxle, 12mm metrisch, siehe auch hier:
http://www.nicolai.net/123-0-Steckachse.html


----------



## Mythilos (26. Februar 2014)

Danke!
"...grobgängiges, metrisches 12 mm Gewinde ..."


----------



## Gala (2. März 2014)

Servus zus.,
gibts eigentlich fürs Piniongetriebe einen Steinschlagschutz ? Od. hat jemand einen selber gebaut ?


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2014)

wird doch nicht benötigt


----------



## Gala (2. März 2014)

Berge, aufsetzen auf felsen,Fahrfehler, Sturz.......


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2014)

Gala schrieb:


> Berge, aufsetzen auf felsen,Fahrfehler, Sturz.......


Steinschlagschutz nee brauch man wirklich nicht das Ketterad seht eh vor und setzt somit als erstes auf 
Und der rest ??? muss man alles verpacken schutzen oder bewahren für eventualitäten.
Dan lasse lieber das MTB fahren.


----------



## drurs (2. März 2014)

Find ich jetzt nich so abwegig, meine Box hat schon einiges an kleinen Einschlägen, obwohl ich wenig zum fahren komm; hab da aber auch noch keine Idee dazu..


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2014)

steinschäge sind doch normal, bekommt dein Rahmen auch ab. Wenn es unbedingt sein mus Steinschlagfolie aus dem KFZ bereich draufpappen und feddich. _*So simple as that*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (2. März 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und setzt somit als erstes auf



Naja, so ein Tacco fürs Pinion wäre schon nicht verkehrt. Das KB ist schon recht fragil...

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## drurs (2. März 2014)

Mein Kettenblatt hat's im bikepark schonmal irreparabel verbogen; seitdem hab ich das kleinere drauf, das ist durch die box besser geschützt...;-)


----------



## trailterror (11. März 2014)

Wenn die Tretlagerhöhe zur achse z.bsp. +5mm beträgt (bei 26'), wie hoch ist dann das tretlger? 5+330? 5+345? ergebnis mit/ohne reifen...? Oder wie errechnet man das?


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2014)

*Beispiel ION16 26' LOW
*
Reifendurchmesser 690mm
Tretlagerhöhe +6mm

*Formel:*
_*RD:2+6mm=TLH*_


690:2+6= 351mm


----------



## trailterror (11. März 2014)

Dank dir 

345mm + tretlagerhöhe zur achse bei 26' und bei 27,5'?

___mm?? + tretlagerhöhe zur achse


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2014)

Na bei 650b dann eben mit 715mm!
Bein 29 745 mm!

+/- TL


----------



## reflux (18. März 2014)

ich würd mein am gerne ein wenig erleichtern und hab mir dafür überlegt ne pike zu holen
(fahre aktuell ne lyrik mit 170mm)
da ich eh schon einen sehr großen sattelüberstand habe war die idee, dass ich mir ne 27,5 gabel hole(die ebl hat dann
nur eine differenz von 3mm), aber mein 26er laufrad weiter fahre...
völliger quatscht oder macht sinn?


----------



## juergets (18. März 2014)

Hallo Reflux
Hab ich bei meinem Ion 16 auch so gemacht. Bin von der Lyrik170mm Uturn auf die Pike 650 Soloair umgestiegen. Merkte betreffend Sattelüberhöhung (Auch bei mir sehr hoch) keinen Unterschied. Das Bike geht jetzt aber viel leichtfüssiger durch die Trails dank der leichteren Front (vor allem bei technischen Sachen bergauf ist es ein Segen). Die fehlende Absenkung vermisse ich eigentlich nicht.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## reflux (18. März 2014)

juergets schrieb:


> Hallo Reflux
> Hab ich bei meinem Ion 16 auch so gemacht. Bin von der Lyrik170mm Uturn auf die Pike 650 Soloair umgestiegen. Merkte betreffend Sattelüberhöhung (Auch bei mir sehr hoch) keinen Unterschied. Das Bike geht jetzt aber viel leichtfüssiger durch die Trails dank der leichteren Front (vor allem bei technischen Sachen bergauf ist es ein Segen). Die fehlende Absenkung vermisse ich eigentlich nicht.
> Gruss
> Jürg


Kannst du ein Foto posten , wie sieht das mit der Gabel und dem 26" vr den im Rad aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. März 2014)

Bedenke: Eine gabel mit höherer einbaulänge bringt dir zwar etwas mehr stack, aber weniger als vielleicht erhofft/gedacht, da das tretlager wegen der höheren ebl der gabel auch auch in die höhe kommt....

Edith: die pike hätte ja sogar 3 mm weniger ebl als die lyrik..?

Pike ist leichter, klar. Aber auch wieder nicht ohne weiteres mit deiner jetzigen nabe kompatibel


----------



## reflux (18. März 2014)

Dachte die 3mm wären nicht so wild bzw wäre dann so +/- 0 aka kein merklicher Unterschied . meine veltec Naben lassen sich leicht auf 15mm umrüsten


----------



## trailterror (19. März 2014)

Denk auch, dass es im grünen bereich ist und es kaum spürbar ist


----------



## juergets (19. März 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Kannst du ein Foto posten , wie sieht das mit der Gabel und dem 26" vr den im Rad aus ?


Mach ich heute Nachmittag
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## juergets (19. März 2014)

Hier von vorne



 
Für mich der Beweis, dass 650 B und 26" praktisch keinen Unterschied machen, v.a. wenn man bei 26" einen richtigen Reifen fährt.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## kephren23 (19. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (26. März 2014)

Wie realisiert man egtl. die (leicht) kürzeren kettenstreben beim ion 20 im vergleich zum ion 16?

SW sind ja vergleicbar, das (nach vorn) versetztes sitzrohr auch (beim ion 20 wirkts sogar weniger?); dabei hats aber mehr als 3 cm mehr FW...


----------



## chridsche (31. März 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die Hobbychemiker:
Ich habe grad mein Helius FR "häuten" lassen und würde jetzt auch gern das _rotbraunvoilett_ der eloxierten Teile entfernen wollen.
Komme ich hier mit Abflußreiniger weiter, bei einem akzeptablen Ergebnis?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## reflux (31. März 2014)

kann mir kurz jemand den preis für nen satz lager für helius am sagen + nen satz neue abdeckschauben mit extralove
und nen satz neue zugführung (2fach-3stück) in elox


----------



## Holland (31. März 2014)

chridsche schrieb:


> und würde jetzt auch gern das _rotbraunvoilett_ der eloxierten Teile entfernen wollen.
> Komme ich hier mit Abflußreiniger weiter, bei einem akzeptablen Ergebnis?



Der Experte auf diesem Gebiet hier ist wohl jemand anders. 
Aber ja, mit dem richtigen Abflussreiniger ist das fix runter. Ich habe Teile meiner X-Fusion Stütze damit "raw" bekommen. Kniffelig wird es bei komplex geformten Teilen, da Du da nicht so richtig in jede Ecke zum "Abwischen" im Wasserbad kommst.  Nach dem Tauchbad muss die Oberfläche wieder auf Vordermann gebracht werden. Zunächst mit Scotchbrite "bürsten" und wenn Du es glänzend willst, anschließend mit Metallpolitur aus dem Autozubehör.
Ob mechanisch belastete Teile so behandelt werden sollten oder nicht, wird allerdings kontrovers diskutiert.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## kephren23 (31. März 2014)

chridsche schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Hobbychemiker:
> Ich habe grad mein Helius FR "häuten" lassen und würde jetzt auch gern das _rotbraunvoilett_ der eloxierten Teile entfernen wollen.
> Komme ich hier mit Abflußreiniger weiter, bei einem akzeptablen Ergebnis?
> 
> ...



Nicht jeder Abflußreiniger geht!
meißtens ist nur Granulat stark genug, z.B. Drano-Granulat.

Warm(Wasser, nicht kochend), ansetzen 30-50%, bei vielen Teilen geht auch weniger.

Am besten die Teile mit einem Haken ich die Lösung halten und warten bis es anfängt zu brodeln, kurz inne halten, dann kann man das ganze meistens schon rausnehmen.

Wichtig ist das man die Teile vorher heiß abwäscht, das sie* fettfrei* sind, denn an den Stellen wo noch Fett ist kann die Natronlauge nicht arbeiten.
Ich koche sie immer einmal dann reinige ich sie mit Spüli und nem Schwamm und lege sie nochmals in heißes Wasser, danach einmal kurz abspülen.

Um die Oberfläche reativ neutral 'RAW' zu bekommen nutze ich einen alten benutzen Polierlappen mit nem kleinen TRopfen Polierpaste. 
Vorsichtig, ohne Druck langsam die Oberfläche aufarbeiten. Heiß abwaschen, fertig und wieder zusammenschrauben.


@Holland
Ich hoffe du meinst nicht mich


----------



## chridsche (1. April 2014)

Klingt nach einem guten Rezept.
Besten Dank!


----------



## kephren23 (1. April 2014)

Und natürlich ist Wichtig!
*Schutzbrille, Schutzhandschuh und im freien oder sehr gut belüftetem Raum machen.
*
Ach und man kann die Teile zum Abschluss noch einmal für 5min kochen dann  bildet sich schon schneller eine Oxidschicht.


----------



## Timmy35 (1. April 2014)

Was mich wundert ist, dass die Teile fettfrei sein müssen. Das ist doch eigentlich Abflussreiniger. Der muss doch Fett lösen können?


----------



## kephren23 (1. April 2014)

Dachte ich auch aber wohl nicht bei der kürze der Zeit.
Bevor das Fett weg ist, ist das Teil nur noch halb so groß.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. April 2014)

Sach ma, lieber kephren, wie kriegt man denn Lack runter? Also ohne viel Handgewi ... ener? 

Muss mein ekelgrünes Ion ST entlacken. Soll dann erst mal raw (oder polish, weiß ich noch nicht) bleiben, später dann wieder gelackt werden (wenn ich mir endlich mein Wunsch-Design leisten kann).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (1. April 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @Holland
> Ich hoffe du meinst nicht mich



Türlich nich. Hatte eher so einen Eloxalfixierten, der hier unterwegs, gemeint.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Türlich nich. Hatte eher so einen Eloxalfixierten, der hier unterwegs, gemeint.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.






Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Sach ma, lieber kephren, wie kriegt man denn Lack runter? Also ohne viel Handgewi ... ener?
> 
> Muss mein ekelgrünes Ion ST entlacken. Soll dann erst mal raw (oder polish, weiß ich noch nicht) bleiben, später dann wieder gelackt werden (wenn ich mir endlich mein Wunsch-Design leisten kann).



Puhh mit Lack/Pulver kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Aber so wie ich das aus der Erfahrung sagen kann:
Lass es in nem Betrieb chemisch machen, bei Bedarf Glasperstrahlen und dann nach deinen Wünschen neu gestalten.
Der Aufwand ist Zuhause meistens zu groß und macht ne unnötige Sauerei.


----------



## haekel72 (9. April 2014)

Hi, ich bins mal wieder^^

Habe im Helius FR 2004 noch den originalen Vanilla RC Dämpfer verbaut. Feder ist eine 450 x 2.39. Hmm, kann das sein bei einem Dämpfer von 200 x 57 oder hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu Tun? Ist totales No-Land für mich!
Problem ist das ich den schon gerne weiter fahren möchte aber zu weich für mich ist (Beladen 85 kg). Welche feder bräuchte ich dann 550 x 2.25 oder......? oder gleich einen Luftdämpfer?

danke für die Mithilfe


----------



## slayerrider (10. April 2014)

Gibt es für das Helius AM eigentlich auch ein Shock Mounting Kit für BOS Dämpfer?
Oder was fahrt ihr so? Ich hatte Bos mit Nadellager, aber das war nicht so gut. ich würde gerne wieder eine Gleitbuchse fahren und vor allem wie beim Nicolai Kit eine durchgängige Achse haben.

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## JAY-L (11. April 2014)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Gibt es für das Helius AM eigentlich auch ein Shock Mounting Kit für BOS Dämpfer?
> Oder was fahrt ihr so? Ich hatte Bos mit Nadellager, aber das war nicht so gut. ich würde gerne wieder eine Gleitbuchse fahren und vor allem wie beim Nicolai Kit eine durchgängige Achse haben.
> 
> Wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## slayerrider (11. April 2014)

JAY-L schrieb:


> http://huber-bushings.com/


Macht das leider nicht. Dort habe ich natürlich gleich als erstes angefragt...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. April 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, ich bins mal wieder^^
> 
> Habe im Helius FR 2004 noch den originalen Vanilla RC Dämpfer verbaut. Feder ist eine 450 x 2.39. Hmm, kann das sein bei einem Dämpfer von 200 x 57 oder hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu Tun? Ist totales No-Land für mich!
> Problem ist das ich den schon gerne weiter fahren möchte aber zu weich für mich ist (Beladen 85 kg). Welche feder bräuchte ich dann 550 x 2.25 oder......? oder gleich einen Luftdämpfer?
> ...



Also, die erste Zahl gibt die Härte der Feder an, die zweite den Hub, für den sie ausgelegt ist. Die Einheiten sind lbs/inch und inch. Für einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub brauchst du, wie schon richtig erkannt, eine 2,25er-Feder.

Die Federhärte kannst du dir von diversen Online-Tools ausrechnen lassen. Z.B. hier http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Der empfiehlt für ein plushes Set-Up 500 lbs/i, für ein strafferes Set-Up 525 (die es ja m.W. nicht gibt). Ich hab als Federweg 6 inch angenommen.

Bei TF könntest du auch mal wegen der Buchsen anfragen.


----------



## IceQ- (13. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein 2011er AC.

Das AC knarzte und quietschte in letzter Zeit sobald die Schwinge in Bewegung war, schnell waren die Lager als Übeltäter "ausgemacht".

Ich habe daraufhin alle Lager kontrolliert und gemerkt, dass 3 Vorspanneinheiten beweglich waren. Habe daraufhin die Vorspanneinheiten gelöst gereinigt und mit ordentlich fett wieder drangehauen. Dabei versucht das Prinzip des "der Rahmen muss sich selbst halten" einzuhalten.

Geändert hat sich jetzt irgendwie nichts. Es quietscht genauso. Was kann ich noch machen?
Ist das auseinander nehmen der Lager schwer? (Ich habe keine zwei Linke Hände und als El. Ing auch bisschen Ahnung von Mechanik  )
Was muss ich beachten? Welches Werkzeug benötige ich? Einen MontageDorn zum aus/eintreiben wohl? Was brauch ich noch?

zum Einbau gibts hier ja ne vortreffliche Anleitung, das wird also nicht das Problem sein. Ich habe soetwas nur noch nie getan. Den N importeur würde ich gerne meiden (Der hat mir als ich es bei Ihm vor 3 Jahren zu Wartung hatte  die Vorspanneinheiten einfach nur drangeballert)


----------



## SmallLutz (13. April 2014)

Nabend zusammen,

ich stell mir gerad ein ION 15 zusammen und wollt mal
fragen, ab wann ein Coil-Dämpfer Sinn macht.
Nicolai bietet ja einen Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer an,
aber mich reizt doch eher ein Coil Dämpfer. Mit Coil-Dämpfer
soll das Ansprechverhalten ja besser sein als mit Luft.
Dazu muß ich ca 300Gramm für die Feder Mehrgewicht kalkulieren.
Wiegen tue ich ca 85kg, je nach Form oder Anziehklamotten .
Zeit hab ich noch, der Rahmen wird gerad in Angriff genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. April 2014)

300 g halte ich für zu gering, vor Allem im Vergleich mit dem Monarch!

Eher > 500 g seh ich da realistisch...

Warum keinen Vivid Air oder CCDBA CS?
Die leisten heut zu Tage fast so viel, wie ein Coil!

Grade der günstigere Vivid Air R2C hat mir an meinem Fanes überaus gut gefallen...


----------



## SmallLutz (13. April 2014)

Ok,
500gramm auch bei Titanfeder ??
Ich bin da noch am Überlegen und grübeln,
den Vivid Air hab ich mir auch schon überlegt,
ich hatte davor ein Bike mit einem Fox RP23
und der hat mich einfach enttäuscht. Wahrscheinlich
ist Vivid Air ganz andere Kaliber als ein RP23.


----------



## codit (13. April 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Das AC knarzte und quietschte in letzter Zeit sobald die Schwinge in Bewegung war, schnell waren die Lager als Übeltäter "ausgemacht".
> 
> Ich habe daraufhin alle Lager kontrolliert und gemerkt, dass 3 Vorspanneinheiten beweglich waren. Habe daraufhin die Vorspanneinheiten gelöst gereinigt und mit ordentlich fett wieder drangehauen. Dabei versucht das Prinzip des "der Rahmen muss sich selbst halten" einzuhalten.
> 
> Geändert hat sich jetzt irgendwie nichts. Es quietscht genauso. Was kann ich noch machen?



Probiere vor dem Lagerwechsel zur Sicherheit mal ob es nicht doch an falscher (zu hoher) Vorspannung an den Umlenkhebeln liegt. Etwas zu fest, speziell oben, hat dort so ein Knarzen/Quietschen zur Folge.


----------



## Gala (13. April 2014)

Hallo SmallLutz,
hab an meinem Helius Am Pinion, den Monarch plus gegen den Vivid Air getauscht.
Ganz andere Liga.


----------



## der-gute (13. April 2014)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Ok,
> Wahrscheinlich
> ist Vivid Air ganz andere Kaliber als ein RP23.



Ach…

wie wär mal ein informatives Gespräch mit deinem Händler?


----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2014)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Ok,
> 500gramm auch bei Titanfeder ??
> Ich bin da noch am Überlegen und grübeln,
> den Vivid Air hab ich mir auch schon überlegt,
> ...



Nen Luftdämpfer ist vermutlich etwas variabler, man kann ihn einfach auf das Gewicht anpassen, bei Coil ist das mit den Federn schon etwas schwieriger. Dennoch ist ne Feder wohl sensibler im Ansprechverhalten und linearer durch den kompletten Federweg.

Also wenn du einen potenten Luftdämpfer haben möchtest dann einen von diesen:
Vivid Air / CCDB CS / X-Fusion Vector Air / Bos Kirk

Denke das sind alles hervorragende Luftdämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (14. April 2014)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> ich stell mir gerad ein ION 15 zusammen und wollt mal fragen, ab wann ein Coil-Dämpfer Sinn macht.
> Nicolai bietet ja einen Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer an, aber mich reizt doch eher ein Coil Dämpfer.



Kann leider nix dazu sagen ab wann ein Coil sinn macht, fahre aber ein Monarch Plus am ION 16 650B
und bin bis jetzt sehr begeistert! Habe den Dämpfer zu Anfang noch recht straff eingestellt gehabt und
oft den Climb Switch genutzt, jetzt fahre ich etwas mehr Zugstufe und etwas mehr Sag und hab seit zwei
Wochen den Dämpfer immer im offenen Modus, egal ob Uphill, Straße, Trail oder DH! Das Ding harmoniert
sehr gut mit dem ION!

Ich kann dem Monarch Plus absolute allround Eigenschaften attestieren, und damit passt er sehr gut zum ION!


----------



## IceQ- (18. April 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Probiere vor dem Lagerwechsel zur Sicherheit mal ob es nicht doch an falscher (zu hoher) Vorspannung an den Umlenkhebeln liegt. Etwas zu fest, speziell oben, hat dort so ein Knarzen/Quietschen zur Folge.


Danke!
Tatsächlich ist das quietschen, solange die Hauptschwinge nicht schwingt, weg. Nach einem Spritzer Gabel Deo auf das Lager der Hauptschwinge, sind alle nervenden Geräusche seit 3 Tagen weg... aber ich habe eine Todsünde mit dem Spritzer begangen... brauch jetzt wohl trotzdem nen Montagedorn zum entfernen des Lagers. Mehr aber auch nicht oder? (Fett, Zeit, was zum Stossen des Dorns...)


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. April 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ... Dennoch ist ne Feder wohl sensibler im Ansprechverhalten und linearer durch den kompletten Federweg.
> ...



Stimmt. Aber spielt nur dann eine Rolle, wenn im Hinterbau leichtlaufende (z.B. Kugellager) verbaut sind. Sonst ist wurscht. Sagt die eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## nmk (19. April 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> aber ich habe eine Todsünde mit dem Spritzer begangen...



Nicht wirklich. Die Lager und die Anlaufscheiben sind für den Trockenlauf gedacht. Der Spritzer Brunox tut denen nicht weh. Wenn es vorher geknarzt hat, war eh kein Fett da, das du hättest wegspülen können.

Meiner Meinung nach kannst Du getrost so weiterfahren, solange du bein korrekt eingestellten Vorspanneinheiten kein Spiel merkst. Spar dir das aufwändige Abnehmen und vor allem wieder Dranbauen der Schwinge, es ist echt eine ätzende Arbeit und die Achssitze danken es dir.



> brauch jetzt wohl trotzdem nen Montagedorn zum entfernen des Lagers. Mehr aber auch nicht oder? (Fett, Zeit, was zum Stossen des Dorns...)



Also falls doch...

Mit dem Dorn kannst du nur die Achse austreiben. Dann kommst Du auch an die Anlaufscheiben. Die in der Schwinge eingepressten Gleitlager bekommst Du damit nicht weg. Dafür brauchst du entweder das Auspresswerkzeug von Nicolai oder Nüsse in der passenden Größe, plus einen Schraubstock oder Gewindestange, Gegenstück und Karoscheiben.

Und natürlich neue Gleitlager und Anlaufscheiben - wenn du dir schon die Arbeit machst, macht es Sinn neue zu verwenden.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. April 2014)

nmk schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du entweder das Auspresswerkzeug von Nicolai oder Nüsse in der passenden Größe, plus einen Schraubstock oder Gewindestange, Gegenstück und Karoscheiben.


Ach das Nicolai Werkzeug braucht brauchst du nicht wirklich, Raus gehn die Lager schon (sind ja eh ol) das einpressen sollte mit bedacht, Lagerschonend und das Richtige Werkzeug (zb. wie hier meine Kniehebelpresse) gemacht werden. -----}Werbung--Kucksdu weiter in mein Album.


----------



## DantexXx (19. April 2014)

Hallo liebe N-Gemeinde, das ist zwar keine Nicolai spezifische Frage aber der KFKA Thread kommt mir trotzdem sehr gelegen, also hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe 
Mein Reset Steuersatz am Ion 18 hatte für mein Gefühl ziemlich viel Spiel an der oberen Schale, also habe ich die Ahead Kralle angezogen bis das Spiel weg war. Was mich aber etwas beunruhigt war die Kraft mit der ich sie anziehen musste bis das Spiel weg war. Ist das normal oder gibts von Reset ein max Drehmoment?


----------



## der-gute (23. April 2014)

Bremsenfrage:
Meine XTR Beläge wackeln so dermaßen, ich brauch ne andere Bremse für vorne!

Shimano Saint
Hope Tech V4
Hope Tech E4

Ich 95 kg nackt, Enduro 29"


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. April 2014)

DantexXx schrieb:


> Hallo liebe N-Gemeinde, das ist zwar keine Nicolai spezifische Frage aber der KFKA Thread kommt mir trotzdem sehr gelegen, also hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe
> Mein Reset Steuersatz am Ion 18 hatte für mein Gefühl ziemlich viel Spiel an der oberen Schale, also habe ich die Ahead Kralle angezogen bis das Spiel weg war. Was mich aber etwas beunruhigt war die Kraft mit der ich sie anziehen musste bis das Spiel weg war. Ist das normal oder gibts von Reset ein max Drehmoment?



Spielfrei sollte nicht von einem (krassen) Drehmoment abhängen. Hast den den Ahead-Deckel vielleicht bis auf den Schaft geschraubt? So, dass er gar nicht mehr spannen konnte?

Hab das auch schon mal gehabt, dass ein Plastik-Spreizring so bescheiden drin saß, dass ich den bei Anziehen ein wenig zerquetscht hab. Hat so lange gut funktioniert, bis ich die Chose auseinander bauen musste. Dann gings natürlich nicht wieder zusammen. War, glaube ich, ein Dichtungsring von einem Cane Creek. Ist aber schon lange her ...



der-gute schrieb:


> Bremsenfrage:
> Meine XTR Beläge wackeln so dermaßen, ich brauch ne andere Bremse für vorne!
> 
> Shimano Saint
> ...



So, jetzt oute ich mich mal ... Bin Hope M4 und M6 gefahren und fand die nicht so dolle.

Die XTR, die ich bisher hatte, waren halt Leichtbaubremsen mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.

Wie wäre es denn mit einer stinknormalen XT und großen Scheiben?

Falls du allerdings viel und steil bergab fährst, dürfte die Saint gute Dienste leisten. Zumal die für den Preis mehr kann als die Hopes. Die ihrerseits natürlich optisch unschlagbar sind. Auch ein wichtiger Grund, ein bestimmtes Teil zu kaufen ...


----------



## der-gute (23. April 2014)

es geht schon steil bergab.

Mein Problem:
die Kombi Pike & XTR macht mich z.B. auf Wurzelteppichen wahnsinnig.
Mein Lenker vibriert nur so, da die Bremsbeläge spiel haben und durch die Gabel dieses Wackeln maximal verstärkt wird.

OK, die Buchsen der Pike könntens auch sein, aber die wackelt z.B. im Stand bei eingeschlagenem Lenker gar nicht.

daher überlege ich, vorne ne andere Bremse zu nehmen
ggf. eine mit mehr Bums!
vielleicht auch einfach nur nen Saint Kolben...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. April 2014)

Hm, meinste, das liegt wirklich an den Belägen?

Vielleicht leihst du dir mal ne Bremse von nem Kumpel und probierst es vorher. Vorne ist ja nicht schwer zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2014)

Also wenns an der Bremse liegt, dann hat die irgend einen Fehler. Weil ein XTR Problem ansich ist das nicht. Was hast du denn für eine Scheibe verbaut?

G.


----------



## der-gute (23. April 2014)

Ice Tec XT 203 mm

Die Beläge wackeln wie Sau...


----------



## Dutshlander (23. April 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ice Tec XT 203 mm
> 
> Die Beläge wackeln wie Sau...


Was heißt den "Beläge wackeln" bei meine XT sowie beim Saint haben die Beläge das gleiche Spiel nach der seite. 
Hast du original beläge


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2014)

Irgendwie kann ich mir das jetzt nicht vorstellen. Habe 3 XTR Bremsen zuhause (alle 3 Modelle) und eine Xt. Bei einer haben mal die Trail Beläge im Neuzustand geklappert beim Fahren. Das hat sich aber nach den ersten 2 Abfahrten gegeben. 
Wie genau wackeln die denn bei dir???

G.


----------



## der-gute (24. April 2014)

scheint die Pike zu sein…

leider hat SCHRAM am 1.4. die Garantiebedingungen bzw. Servicebedingungen geändert…

grml


----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. April 2014)

Häh? Wenn die Gabel vibriert, dann ist sie kaputt. Und kaputt gibt neu ... Da würde ich mal Aufstand proben!


----------



## der-gute (24. April 2014)

Läuft schon.

Wobei SRAM nach 6 Monaten nur noch bei Gewährleistung bezahlt, ggf. noch Kulanz (da sind sie ja bisher großzügig gewesen) oder gegen Rechnung


----------



## botswana23 (25. April 2014)

Hi,

Kennt Ihr einen Stahlfederdaempfer ohne Piggy Back welcher in ein Helius AM von 2008 passt ?

Gruss,
Novi


----------



## Dease (26. April 2014)

Passt eine XX1 Kurbel mit einem Q-Faktor von 156 in ein 2011er Helius AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (26. April 2014)

Nein!

Brauchst den Grossen.

Gruss


----------



## Dease (26. April 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Brauchst den Grossen.
> 
> Gruss




Shit!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (26. April 2014)

Kann mmir jemand sagen, welcher ISCG Standard bei einem 2012er Helius AM verwendet wird?


----------



## der-gute (26. April 2014)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Kann mmir jemand sagen, welcher ISCG Standard bei einem 2012er Helius AM verwendet wird?



Der, den man bestellt.


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2014)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Kann mmir jemand sagen, welcher ISCG Standard bei einem 2012er Helius AM verwendet wird?




Nagel mich bitte nicht fest, aber ich habe noch kein AM mit ISCG 05 gesehen.



der-gute schrieb:


> Der, den man bestellt.



bestellen kann man das nicht mehr


----------



## trailterror (27. April 2014)

@Tuse Dohnfisch 

Am weit verbreitesten ist wahrscheinlich die HS aufnahme, welche ISCG03 kompatibel ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> bestellen kann man das nicht mehr



Ok, korrekt hätte es heißen müssen:
Der, den man bestellt hat.


Sollte einfach heißen, das man es nicht einfach sagen kann.


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Tuse Dohnfisch
> 
> Am weit verbreitesten ist wahrscheinlich die HS aufnahme, welche ISCG03 kompatibel ist



Die HS ist aber auch ISCG 05 kompatibel


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (27. April 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Tuse Dohnfisch
> 
> Am weit verbreitesten ist wahrscheinlich die HS aufnahme, welche ISCG03 kompatibel ist



Hab den Lochkreis nachgemessen.. Bei mir handelt es sich auch um ISCG 03. Hatte damals nicht explizit eine bestimme Ausführung bestellt.


----------



## trailterror (27. April 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die HS ist aber auch ISCG 05 kompatibel



Wäre mir neu, wenn die Baujahr 12er (und die davor) HS aufnahme (neben ISCG03) ISCG05 kompatibel wäre


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2014)

HS ISCG 05 Trägerplatte








HS ISCG 03 Trägerplatte


----------



## wildbiker (1. Mai 2014)

Woran kanns iegen, dass die Gabel (Magura Thor tapered und BFO1 (frisch geserviced) beim Bremsen vibriert? Steuersatz wird auch immer wieder mit der Zeit locker. Lt. Händler soll der Steuersatz wohl richtig montiert sein, also unten AZ56 und oben AZ44. Vorbau ist ein Thomson X4 50 mm.


----------



## *kona rider* (1. Mai 2014)

Lockert sich der Steuersatz vielleicht durch die Vibration der Gabel ? Dagegen kannst du schon mal Schraubensicherung auf die Einstellschraube vom Steuersatz machen. Dadurch sollte der sich nicht mehr lockern wenn sonst alles i.o ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2014)

Hast du vielleicht auch eine neue Bresscheibe montiert?

G.


----------



## wildbiker (1. Mai 2014)

Vermutlich...Händler meinte könnte auch am Vorbau liegen...Allerdings wurde die untere schale ziemlich schlecht eingepresst. Könnte es auch an vlt. zu vielen Spacern liegen? Hatte da mal was von mehr als 4 cm dürfen nicht zwischen Steuersatzoberkante/Abdeckung und Vorbau liegen.

Bremsscheibe wurde keine neue montiert.


----------



## kephren23 (1. Mai 2014)

Is zwischen gabelschaft und aheadkappe genug Platz zum klemmen?
Zuviele spacer sind definitiv nich förderlich und natürlich auch nich ratsam, musste mal bei magura schauen was die als max. Angeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (2. Mai 2014)

kurze frage zur hope tech3 e4:
überleg mir gerade meine bremse zu "tunen".
möchte die 4 schrauben (2 pro seite) für die bremshebelmontage gegen titanschrauben tauschen. passen da die syntace M5x16?
welche schrauben bräuchte ich für die montage der bremssättel PM? M6x16? 2 extra für die montage PM zu PM adapter für die BOS deville?
danke im voraus


----------



## kephren23 (2. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube m5x16 passt.
Sattel müsste bei pm m6x18 sein, genau kann ich das heut abend sagen wenn ich home bin.


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Mai 2014)

danke erst mal. sonst mess ichs selber mal die tage nach. wollte eigentlich heute noch bestellen.
auslangeweilegetune


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

Also
Bremshebel M5x16, geht auch in Alu
Bremssattel M6x18, 16er gehen aber auch noch.natürlich Ti


----------



## neurofibrill (3. Mai 2014)

alu? eigentlich keine schlechte idee.
nächste blöde frage aus unwissenheit:
hab vorne ne 200er scheibe aber z.z nur nen 203 adapter parat. kann man damit mal sorglos ne weile fahren, od. macht das eurer meinung keinen sinn?


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

Alu ist leichter und günstiger, an der Stelle auch völlig ausreichend.

Kann man fahren, aber sollte halt nicht so toll für Beläge und Scheibe sein, etwas Bremskraft geht vielleicht auch verloren.


----------



## neurofibrill (3. Mai 2014)

ok. alles klar.
merci


----------



## reflux (11. Mai 2014)

ich blicke bei den ganzen Steuersätzen nicht durch
lässt sich in ein helius am 2011 ne tapered Gabel einbauen bzw. gibt es nen Steuersatz dafür ?


----------



## der-gute (11. Mai 2014)

kommt, wie immer, auf das verbaute Steuerrohr an...

bei 1 1/8 Steuerrohr (EC34) geht es nicht.
bei 1.5 Steuerrohr (EC49) gehst es natürlich...dann z.B. mit einem ZS49/EC49 Steuersatz für tapered
bei conehead Steuerrohr geht es natürlich...dann mit EC34/EC49 Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (17. Mai 2014)

ich spiele mit dem gedaken (da es mit der 650b gabel nicht klappt) eine 180mm durolux gabel in mein helius am einzubauen..
hab das mal in diesen geo-rechner eingegeben-kann mit den daten aber relativ wenig anfangen
mach ich mir das rad "kaputt" mit der gabel bzw. nehme ich ihm damit seine fähigkeiten?
der flachere lenkwinkel spricht mich an


----------



## kephren23 (17. Mai 2014)

Ne 180er sollte dem AM nicht schaden, gibt einige die eine verbaut haben.


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2014)

Warum keinen Winkelsteuersatz?
Ob 170 oder 180mm is fast egal


----------



## cspr (17. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ne 66ATA drin und finde das sich das Helius auf 180mm komisch anfühlt, ich komme mit 160-165mm besser klar.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reflux (17. Mai 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Warum keinen Winkelsteuersatz?
> Ob 170 oder 180mm is fast egal



Winkelsteuersatz nicht, da ich meinen reset behalten möchte und ich mit der durolux gewicht sparen würde und das cockpit höher kommt, was mir bei 1,89 und L rahmen sehr gelegen kommt


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2014)

Ok...ihr immer mit euren hohen Cockpits...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (17. Mai 2014)

ich will keinen spacerturm


----------



## Brickowski (17. Mai 2014)

Wenn deine Lyrik einen 1 1/8 Schaft hat empfehle ich dir den Wechsel und entsorge sie für dich  ....Suche ne 170er mit 1 1/8 Schaft, am liebsten Coil, aber das scheinen aussterbende Wünsche zu sein.


----------



## reflux (17. Mai 2014)

Meine ist solo Air 1 1/8 und 170mm und singleair


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Mai 2014)

kann man doch schön auf coil umbauen die soloair


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2014)

Gabeln mit 565mm EBL sind im Helius AM nicht freigegeben; es sei denn du hast ein AFR unterrohr.

Zur geo:

Tretlager kommt höher, LW und SW werden flacher und der Reach wird kürzer.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (24. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mal eine etwas spezielle Frage, vielleicht ist bei meiner Überlegung auch was komplett falsch. 

Habe in meinem Ion 18 Hinterbau noch "relativ" viel Platz, äußere Reifenstolle könnte noch 20mm weiter nach vorne verschoben werden bis es kritisch wird (gemessen 26x2,4 Highroller II). Wäre es bei diesem Platz nicht auch möglich ein 27,5" Laufrad einzubauen?

Nach den ETRTO-Angaben sind es ja nur 25mm im Durchmesser Unterschied. Es ist mir natürlich klar das sich durch einen größeren Reifen Probleme beim einfedern ergeben und der Reifen früher an dem Sattelrohr ankommen wird.
ETRTO 26": 559mm ; 27,5": 584mm


----------



## codit (24. Mai 2014)

Und welchen positiven Effekt versprichst Du Dir davon?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (24. Mai 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Und welchen positiven Effekt versprichst Du Dir davon?


Zunächst verspreche ich mir dadurch keine positiven Effekte, wäre halt nur schön zu Wissen. Eigentlicher Grund ist die Idee zwei Komponeten-Setups fürs Ion anzuschaffen. Das aktuelle mit Stahlfeder-Fahrwerk für den Park und ein weiteres für Enduro-Touren mit Luftelementen. Wäre mit 26" & 27,5" etwas flexibler könnte mir aber auch 27,5" vorne und hinten 26" vorstellen.


----------



## codit (24. Mai 2014)

Also dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle 2 verschiedene  26er Setups vorziehen.
Da passt Dein Rahmen perfekt, Du hast (immer noch) die bessere Reifenauswahl und alle Felgen gibt es auch als 26er. Solange Du keinen neuen Rahmen kaufst gibt es
(zumindest hinten) keinen (vernünftigen) Grund auf 27.5 zu wechseln. Vorne bezweifle ich das auch, ist dort aber eher persönliche Ansicht.


----------



## bertrueger (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
welchen Umrüstsatz für Hope Pro II HR Nabe benötige ich um den Laufradsatz im ION 16 verbauen zu können? Finde nur den X12 in 142 mm Breite. Z.Zt. ist die Nabe 12x135.

MfG Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (25. Mai 2014)

Genau den, soweit ich weiß. Du musst von 135 auf 142 umrüsten.

Grüße


----------



## bertrueger (25. Mai 2014)

mich irritiert der Zusatz X12. Ist es nicht dieser Syntace Standard?


----------



## nicolai.fan (25. Mai 2014)

passt ist  X12


----------



## Bl4ckR4ider (25. Mai 2014)

Hat jmd einen Link zu einem guten "Wartungs-/ Serviceplan"?
Der Plan in meiner Bedienungsanleitung ist lächerlich.


----------



## bertrueger (25. Mai 2014)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> passt ist  X12


Besten Dank!


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2014)

bertrueger schrieb:


> mich irritiert der Zusatz X12. Ist es nicht dieser Syntace Standard?



X 12 (12x142) ist Baugleich zur Nicolai Achse nur die Gewindesteigung ist bei Syntace eine andere.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (25. Mai 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Also dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle 2 verschiedene  26er Setups vorziehen.
> Da passt Dein Rahmen perfekt, Du hast (immer noch) die bessere Reifenauswahl und alle Felgen gibt es auch als 26er. Solange Du keinen neuen Rahmen kaufst gibt es
> (zumindest hinten) keinen (vernünftigen) Grund auf 27.5 zu wechseln. Vorne bezweifle ich das auch, ist dort aber eher persönliche Ansicht.



Ja vorne würde sich ja mit einer kleineren Gabel auch der Lenkwinkel verändern. Da könnte ich mit einem größeren Laufrad etwas gegensteuern.
Muss mir das alles mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## US. (26. Mai 2014)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Habe in meinem Ion 18 Hinterbau noch "relativ" viel Platz, äußere Reifenstolle könnte noch 20mm weiter nach vorne verschoben werden bis es kritisch wird (gemessen 26x2,4 Highroller II). Wäre es bei diesem Platz nicht auch möglich ein 27,5" Laufrad einzubauen?


Hallo,
das habe ich mir auch schon mal überlegt.

Sachverhalt ist einfach prüfbar indem man ein vorhandenes Hinterrad im Ausfallende um 12,5 mm nach vorne versetzt. Das entspricht etwa der Dicke der Hinterachse.
Das „Hufeisen“ der Kettenstreben liegt sogar bei 27,5“ günstiger als bei 26“, da nun wirklich die weiteste Stelle des Hufeisens an der Reifenflanke liegt.

Federweg müsste auf 180mm begrenzt werden.

Vordere Dämpferaufnahme sollte geändert werden, so daß der Dämpfer um 4mm weiter vorne liegt. Von Nicolai sind hierzu verschiedene Dämpferaufnahmen verfügbar (-4,-8,12,…)
Beim Helius AM, das die gleiche Dämpferaufnahme verwendete wurde das genutzt, um die Winkel individuell festzulegen.
Hier dient es dazu den Radaufstandspunkt identisch wie bei 26“ zu halten

Zur Gabel:
Vorgesehen ist eine Gabel mit 565mm Einbaulänge bei 26“. Um den Radaufstandspunkt und damit die Winkel gleich zu halten, muß die neue Gabel eine Einbaulänge von ca. 555mm aufweisen.

Damit kommen in Frage:
26“-Gabeln mit 170mm Federweg und 27,5“-Rad (z.B. BOS Deville)
27,5“-Gabeln mit 160mm Federweg und 27,5“-Rad (z.B. Pike)
27,5“-Gabeln mit 170mm Federweg und 27,5“-Rad (z.B. 36er Fox 2015 oder X-Fusion Metric)
All diese Kombinationen weisen eine entsprechende Gesamtaufbauhöhe inkl. Laufrad auf.

Wer ein hohes Tretlager akzeptiert kann natürlich einfach vorne/hinten ein 27,5“-Laufrad reinstecken. Oder eben Kombinationen verwenden um gezielt die Winkel steiler oder flacher zu machen.

Für mich hab ich allerdings keine Motivation gefunden, diese Änderungen anzugehen.
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Mountain_Screen (26. Mai 2014)

@US. Vielen Dank für deine sehr hilfreiche Antwort auf meine Frage. 

Die Lösung mit 27,5" VR und Gabel dürfte für mich das Richtige sein, wenn man für die Zukunft noch die Möglichkeit hat das HR auch auf den "neuen" Standard umzurüsten wäre das natürlich Perfekt.

Würdest du den Vector HLR für das Ion empfehlen oder zu einem anderen Luftdämpfer raten? Du hast ihn ja schon eine zeitlang im Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (26. Mai 2014)

fährt hier jemand ein nicolai tb in S, also das bike, welches nicht als 29er, sondern in 27.5" gebaut wird und kann mir stichpunktartig was zu seinen erfahrungen damit berichten?


----------



## US. (26. Mai 2014)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> @US. Vielen Dank für deine sehr hilfreiche Antwort auf meine Frage.
> 
> Die Lösung mit 27,5" VR und Gabel dürfte für mich das Richtige sein, wenn man für die Zukunft noch die Möglichkeit hat das HR auch auf den "neuen" Standard umzurüsten wäre das natürlich Perfekt.
> 
> Würdest du den Vector HLR für das Ion empfehlen oder zu einem anderen Luftdämpfer raten? Du hast ihn ja schon eine zeitlang im Bike.


Hi,

habs geprüft: Bei einem Muddy Mary in 2,35" wird's knapp im Hinterbau. Nur noch 1mm Luft nach "vorne". Seitlich mehr. Bei einem 2,5" Maxxis ist das sicher besser, aber mir wärs zu knapp. Bleibt also doch nur das Vorderrad.

Vector HLR ist gut und hat sinnvoll nutzbare Einstellbereiche der Druckstufen und Zugstufe. Komme damit besser klar als mit dem Vivid Coil in M-Tune. Da hab ich die Zugstufe für mich nie so richtig passend hinbekommen.
Allerdings ist er am Federwegende sehr progressiv (7mm bleiben ungenutzt) und die Negativkammer hat keinen Druckausgleich.
Ich kann mit beiden Punkten leben und Anbetracht von Preis, Gewicht, Einstellmöglichkeiten und effektiver Performance auf dem Trail würde ich ihn wieder kaufen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (27. Mai 2014)

Hey,
ich möchte in meinem Helius AM von 2012 eine Rock Shox Pike verbauen. Das Rad hat ein 1.5" Steuerrohr und laut dem Datenblatt benötige ich einen Steuersatz mit folgenden Spezifikationen: ZS49/28.6 | EC49/40. Da mir die Front vom Helius etwas zu hoch ist, suche ich einen integrierten/semiintegrierten Steuersatz der möglichst wenig Aufbauhöhe hat. Hat jemand nen Vorschlag?


----------



## der-gute (27. Mai 2014)

ich glaub, bei der Kombi wirst du nahezu keine Unterschiede finden.

Der Reset Wan.5 baut 22,5.
CK Inset 5 baut 22.2 komplett

und dann noch Hope und Cane Creek.

Hope Cup 4 und Cup F bauen zusammen 22 mm
Cane Creek 40 Tapered ZS49|EC49/40 baut zusammen 20 mm

das wären die, die ich Dir empfehlen würde...


----------



## pfalz (27. Mai 2014)

Reset Wan.5 Shorty...baut 13mm, Einpresstiefe unten 15mm, das passt für 1.5 lt. Nicolai

habe ich im ION ST gefahren (schau mal in meinen bikemarkt...)

Edith: passt nur für 1 1/8" durchgehend, wie aber auch der normale Wan.5. Deine Pike ist tapered, oder?


----------



## der-gute (27. Mai 2014)

Pike gibts nur tapered.

Mit dem Wan.5 haste Recht.
Mit nem Konan C1 wirds ja noch höher...26,5 mm. Reset spart da nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (27. Mai 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich glaub, bei der Kombi wirst du nahezu keine Unterschiede finden.
> 
> Der Reset Wan.5 baut 22,5.
> CK Inset 5 baut 22.2 komplett
> ...



Hey,
besten Dank für die Tips. Zur Zeit ist ein Acros AH-15 verbaut. Der untere Teil baut 14 mm hoch. Es gibt wirklich nicht viel Unterschied zu den anderen. Ich werde wohl die untere Schale behalten und ein Acros AZ-49 S ZS49/28,6 Oberteil (8 mm Bauhöhe) einbauen. Dann komme ich zusammen auf 22 mm. Das wird schon passen...


----------



## morphe72 (31. Mai 2014)

In welcher Reihenfolge wird der Hinterbau eines Helius AM montiert? 1.Hauptlager/kettenstreben, 2.Horstlink/Sitzstreben, 3.Umlenkhebel/oberrohrlager, 4.Umlenkhebel/Sitzstreben?
Ich möchte dieses WE die Lager warten? Die Demontage/Montage Anleitungen hab ich schon ausgedruckt.

Viel Dank für die Hilfe.

P.S. Hat zufällig jemand im Saarland oder angrenzendem Gebiet in RLP einen BSA30 Innenlagerschlüssel wie für ROTOR UBB30 Innenlager oder Raceface Cinch System? Also nicht die normalen BSA Teile.


----------



## raschaa (2. Juni 2014)

Ich würde es in der reihenfolge 1.-3.-4.-2. machen,
es nervt nämlich beim horstlink-lager montieren wenn die strebe oben noch nicht am ULH fest ist...

my2


----------



## neurofibrill (6. Juni 2014)

hab ne frage zur kettenlinie.
denke über umrüstung auf 1x11 nach. möchte aber bei meiner saint kurbel bleiben + entsprechendem narrow/wide KB.
jetzt ist die kettenlinie der xx1 ja 54,5 und die saint 10fach 50,4.
das wird dann woh schaltungstechn. problematisch, od. wie seht ihr das?


----------



## neurofibrill (7. Juni 2014)

ok, ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut. die 54,5 scheinen mir doch recht viel. die xo1 hat auch so um die 50.
fährt hier keiner ne kombination aus xx1/x01/x1 mit ner shimano kurbel???


----------



## Loli.. (7. Juni 2014)

Nochmal ne Frage zum Steuersatz. Habe ein 1,5" Steuerrohr wo ein Reset Wan drin ist. Möglicherweise werd ich ne tapered Gabel verbauen. Ich hab im Forum jetzt mehrfach gelesen, dass bei 1,5" keine 22mm Einpresstiefe nötig sind, kann darüber bei Nicolai aber nichts finden. 

Als untere Lagerschale bietet sich zwar die Konan 1 EC49/40 dann an, aber bei 25,4mm Einpresstiefe krieg ich glaub ich ne Krise wenn ich das nochmal wechseln will. Habe mal nen 118er Reset aus nem Rahmen holen müssen, das war echt ein Akt...  Alternativ hab ich bei Acros was gefunden, wäre deutlich billiger, allerdings eben nur 15,2mm Einpresstiefe. 

Halten wird das sicherlich, aber wie siehts da seitens Nicolai aus?

Gruß


----------



## Manni (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe hier noch einen Fox Vanilla R mit wenig Propedal (Stufe 1 - wenn das der Haken anzeigt).
Taugt der als Ersatzdämpfer in einem 2012er Nicolai AC?

P.S. Testen geht nicht, der Dämpfer müsste erst zum Service.

Grüße Manni


----------



## drurs (10. Juni 2014)

Loli.. schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage zum Steuersatz. Habe ein 1,5" Steuerrohr wo ein Reset Wan drin ist. Möglicherweise werd ich ne tapered Gabel verbauen. Ich hab im Forum jetzt mehrfach gelesen, dass bei 1,5" keine 22mm Einpresstiefe nötig sind, kann darüber bei Nicolai aber nichts finden.
> 
> Als untere Lagerschale bietet sich zwar die Konan 1 EC49/40 dann an, aber bei 25,4mm Einpresstiefe krieg ich glaub ich ne Krise wenn ich das nochmal wechseln will. Habe mal nen 118er Reset aus nem Rahmen holen müssen, das war echt ein Akt...  Alternativ hab ich bei Acros was gefunden, wäre deutlich billiger, allerdings eben nur 15,2mm Einpresstiefe.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte/habe die gleiche Kombi: erst den Wan drin gehabt, dann die untere Schale getauscht gegen die konan1 für ne tapered Gabel; das ist echt ein Monster...;-)
Hab die Schalen kurz darauf wieder zurückgetauscht, weil mir die alte Gabel doch besser gefallen hat, d.h. Ich hab die Koran1 rausgehauen (aus nem ion18 1.5 steuerrohr). Braucht zwar schon kraft, die Schale stört das aber wenig (richtiger austreiber vorausgesetzt.
(
Die Schale liegt jetzt übrigens rum, bei Bedarf--> PM)


----------



## pfalz (11. Juni 2014)

@loli 

welcher Rahmen? Normnalerweise steht es in den Tech Sheets, welche Mindesteinpresstiefe erforderlich ist.

Ansonsten hier:
http://2009.nicolai.net/products_de/e-spare-parts.html

unter Fett Set


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2014)

im tech sheet steht nur die Einpresstiefe für 1 1/8  = 22mm
bei 1.5 reichen 15mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (11. Juni 2014)

Beim Ion 16 sogar nur 11mm


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2014)

das liegt aber an ZS


----------



## IceQ- (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bins mal wieder.

Ich wollte heute den flaschenhalter wechseln. Dabei bemerkte ich, dass das Gewinde sich mitdreht.
Auf den Rahmen habe ich noch Garantie. Aber für so eine Kleinigkeit das ding zu N zu schicken stört mich gewaltig ( lebe in CH...). kann man das irgendwie selber beheben? Wenn ja kanns mir wer erklären?


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juni 2014)

uhh wie haste das denn geschafft.

Die brauchts ne neue Nietmutter.

lies mal hier vielleicht hilft dir das
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/niet-mit-gewinde-fuer-flaschenhalter-gesucht.613035/


----------



## IceQ- (17. Juni 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> uhh wie haste das denn geschafft.
> 
> Die brauchts ne neue Nietmutter.
> 
> ...



Wie ich das geschafft habe? hmm gute Frage...
Ich hab meinen Flaschenhalter wegen "knarzen" abgenommen und wollte den Bereich reinigen. DIe Schraube habe ich gerade noch rausbekommen. (Läuft wohl schon unter Glück, da ich die Nietmutter nur mit der Hand "festhalten" konnte). Ich habe diesen Bereich 2 Jahre lang nicht angefasst und eine Schraube rausdrehen, traue ich mir auch noch zu, nach all dem, was ich am Bike und im Beruf mit Werkezeug so mache ...

Danke dir aber mal!

Habe mit N telefoniert, die melden sich bei mir.


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2014)

Sacht mal,

was muss ich zum Service am Hinterbau meines Helius AC 29" 2013 machen?

Der Hinterbau knarzt seit dem etwas feuchteren 1. Mai Wochenende...

Da sind doch Gleitlager verbaut!?

Fette ich die? Oder was macht man da?


----------



## SirBsod (18. Juni 2014)

Im Kunststoff ist eigentlich ein Schmiermittel. Daher eher nicht fetten,zieht dann nur leichter Schmutz.
Würde eher Reinigen vorschlagen.. oder mal prüfen ob sich vielleicht was gelockert hat?


----------



## trailterror (18. Juni 2014)

Genau, reinigen, spiel kontrollieren und fettschicht unter die abdeckdeckel


----------



## bubbba (22. Juni 2014)

Kettenführung für Helius AM 09 , schaltbar 2fach 24/36 ?
NC-17 Stinger oder eine andere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. Juni 2014)

klar geht, oder eine andere.

Shaman Commander
e thriteen
bpp


----------



## Zep2008 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich habe ein AC2010  gepulvert, das wiegt 2800g ohne Dämpfer
Jetz lese ich das das AC2014 650b  3180g wiegt, ohne Pulver.
Wenn ich da noch mit 200g Pulver rechen sind das knappe 600g mehr.
Frage kann das sein?
Da ist dann schnell ausgeträumt mit nem neuen AC.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. Juni 2014)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> ...
> Jetz lese ich das das AC2014 650b  3180g wiegt, ohne Pulver.
> ...





Verdammt! Abba irgentwatt is ja imma!


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2014)

Wie bestimm ich die perfekte Federhärte für meinen CCDB im Helius AC 29"?

Aktuell is glaub ich ne 600er drin.

Will ne Titanfeder kaufen...


----------



## Brickowski (28. Juni 2014)

Das hat bei mir immer ganz gut gepasst: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## bubbba (28. Juni 2014)

Lenkwinkel 67,7 bei Gabel Referenzmaß von 545mm in den Tech Sheets.
Ist in der Einbauhöhe die unteren Steuersatzschale  schon drin (eingerechnet )?? sollte oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2014)

Ich denke schon, ja; nur welche genau mit welcher Aufbauhöhe


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2014)

bei den alten Geo-Zeichnungen hat man genau gesehen, das die aussen liegende Schale nicht in die EBH der Gabel mit einfliesst,
die Schale ist in die Geo schon mit einberechnet.






bei den ZS Steuerrohren der neuen Rahmen ist das sowieso irrelevant.


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie bestimm ich die perfekte Federhärte für meinen CCDB im Helius AC 29"?
> 
> Aktuell is glaub ich ne 600er drin.
> 
> Will ne Titanfeder kaufen...





Brickowski schrieb:


> Das hat bei mir immer ganz gut gepasst: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx




Im  Prinzip geht es bei der Feder ja nur um den Sag, oder?
wenn der stimmt, ist es die richtige Federhärte?

oder schlägt ein Stahlfederbein ggf. bei korrektem Sag dann vielleicht doch durch, wenn man zu heftig einfedert?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Im  Prinzip geht es bei der Feder ja nur um den Sag, oder?
> wenn der stimmt, ist es die richtige Federhärte?
> 
> oder schlägt ein Stahlfederbein ggf. bei korrektem Sag dann vielleicht doch durch, wenn man zu heftig einfedert?



Bei "zu heftig" sollte sie auf jedenfall durchschlagen, sonst würde man den Federweg ja nie nutzen. In der Regel sollte bei korrektem SAG die Druckstufe den Rest erledigen...je nach vorlieben.

G.


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2014)

Ok...dann steht einer grünen Titanfeder ja nix im Weg


----------



## IceQ- (2. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> uhh wie haste das denn geschafft.
> 
> Die brauchts ne neue Nietmutter.
> 
> ...



Nicolai rockt schon. Volker hat mir einfach paar Nieten geschickt und das Einpresswerkzeug, ging super schnell und leicht. Toller Service!







Zep2008 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein AC2010  gepulvert, das wiegt 2800g ohne Dämpfer
> Jetz lese ich das das AC2014 650b  3180g wiegt, ohne Pulver.
> Wenn ich da noch mit 200g Pulver rechen sind das knappe 600g mehr.
> Frage kann das sein?
> Da ist dann schnell ausgeträumt mit nem neuen AC.



Dann hast du auch ein leichtes AC erwischt, meins war wenn ich mich recht erinnere irgendwo bei 2,9xx gewesen...


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2014)

KFkA:

Weiss jemand von Euch, wo Nicolai farbig eloxieren lässt - schwarz, silber und titan macht ja wohl Kothe in Hildesheim...

Danke für Antwort


----------



## kephren23 (5. Juli 2014)

Kothe macht nur schwarz, silber gibt es gar nich mehr.

Alle andere werden woanders gemacht, was aber ungern verraten wird, seit kurzer Zeit ist es auch neuer Betrieb.


----------



## wildbiker (5. Juli 2014)

Wie tourentauglich ist das Ion16 (speziell 26") im Vergleich zum Helius AC 650B? Bin immernoch so ziemlich auf 26" gefixt und kann mich mit 27,5 Zoll noch nicht wirklich abfinden und zum anderen fahr ich mehr (Enduro-)Touren als Rennen..


----------



## kephren23 (6. Juli 2014)

Für Touren ist das AC mit Sicherheit besser.
Das ION ist schon sher abfahrstorientiert, aber durchaus tourentauglich, je nach Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Kothe macht nur schwarz, silber gibt es gar nich mehr.
> 
> Alle andere werden woanders gemacht, was aber ungern verraten wird, seit kurzer Zeit ist es auch neuer Betrieb.



Warum denn das? Haben die was zu verbergen? Oder wollen die mit neu-eloxen noch mal Kohle mnachen bei N?


----------



## kephren23 (6. Juli 2014)

Kein Plan ist mir egal warum, kann mehrere Gründe haben.


----------



## Querbeat (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
bräuchte mal die Anzugsmomente für die obere und untere Dämpferaufnahme/-verschraubung eines Helius AC (2011).
Die Angaben die ich habe sind: Unten (Umlenkhebel): 17Nm, Oben (Oberrohr): 5,5Nm. Nehme an die Angaben gelten für eine Fettfreie Schraubenverbindung (Gewinde, Anlageflächen).
Mir kommt es so vor als sitzt der Dämpfer mit diesen Anzugsmomenten zu stramm im Rahmen!?

Dankeschön Vorab.
Gruß,
Felix


----------



## codit (9. Juli 2014)

Beim AC (2010) ziehe ich die Dämpferverschraubung oben mit 6Nm unten mit 14Nm an. Deine Werte sehen ja ähnlich aus.


----------



## amaz1ng (15. Juli 2014)

Ist das ION 16 auch in Bikeparks nutzbar? Weite Sprünge, hohe Drops ausgeschlossen?


----------



## kephren23 (15. Juli 2014)

Es das potential dafür und auch die Freigabe


----------



## Simbl (15. Juli 2014)

Ich war am WE auch mit dem 16er im Park obwohl ich noch ein 180 und 200mm  Bike hab. Fahr das Fahrwerk aber demensprechend hart


----------



## b0nsei (15. Juli 2014)

Psychoo02  fährt den 160 auch im park und funzt a recht gut! 
saalbach hat er ja auch gut überstanden


----------



## SirBsod (15. Juli 2014)

Das 2013er Helius AM hat diese Freigabe aber glaub ich nicht oder? Hab irgendwo mal was gelesen dass das ein anderes Unterrohr bräuchte,oder täusch ich mich da?Sehe mich zwar noch zu sehr als Anfänger.. aber für irgendwann mal..würd mich so ein Bikepark schon reizen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2014)

Das AFR Unterrohr brauchte man nur wenn man vorne eine 180mm Gabel fahren wollte. Bikepark also kein Thema.


----------



## SirBsod (15. Juli 2014)

Schön zu hören!Danke!


----------



## trailterror (15. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub in erinnerung zu haben, dass das AM sogar dickwändigere rohre hat als das Ion 16...? Mach dir also keine sorgen und geb dem AM richtig prügel


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (26. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemad sagen, wie weit die Sattelstütze bei einem ION ST 2010 mindestens im Rahmen stecken muss?


----------



## kephren23 (26. Juli 2014)

minimal unter der Unterkante des Oberrohrs, wie immer bei Nicolai.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (26. Juli 2014)

Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (12. August 2014)

Könnte man ion 18 mit 160mm 650b pike und 650b VR fahren?
Also fahren lässt sich alle, aber würde es von der geo vollkommen unfahrbar werden?


----------



## Simbl (12. August 2014)

Macht doch gar keinen Sinn. Hol dir lieber ein Ion 16 wenn du Short Travel fahren möchtest


----------



## trailterror (12. August 2014)

Ich denke schon, dass es gehen würde.

Ne 650b 160mm pike baut 552mm, eine 180mm 26er gabel baut ca 565mm.
Lenkwinkel und sitzwinkel wird also mit deinem plan ca 0,5' steiler. Dann liegste ca bei 65,5LW. Find ich eigtl ein guter wert...tretlager kommt halt auch minimal tiefer...


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. August 2014)

Hallo! 
Nach ein paar Monaten des Fremdhersteller testen, will ich wieder auf ein N unterwegs sein. 
Der u.g. Rahmen soll es werden. Welchen Steuersatz brauche ich dafür? Ist das ein Conehead Steuerrohr?


----------



## kephren23 (12. August 2014)

sieht nach Conehead aus.
Dann z.B. Reset Konan A1


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. August 2014)

Ist der A1 nicht komplett integriert? Lt. Tech-Sheet brauche ich 22mm Einpresstiefe ? Bin verwirrt....


----------



## kephren23 (12. August 2014)

Der Flatstack ist ZS, Konan ist hauptsächlich EC.

Konan:
A - EC 34/28,6 (obere Schale)
1 - EC 49/40 (untere Schale)

für nen 1 1/8 Schaft dann eben den Konan A2


Einpresstiefe muss nur unten 22mm betragen oben reichen 12mm


*EDIT:
ZS Steuerrohr:*
Oben 44mm innen
Unten 56mm innen*

Conehead Steuerrohr:*
Oben 34mm innen
Unten 49mm innen*

Gabelschaft:*
1 1/8  28,6mm
1.5  40mm


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. August 2014)

Super ! Danke. Gibt es noch einen Dämpfertipp? 
Einfache gute Funktion ohne 2342 Funktionen.


----------



## kephren23 (12. August 2014)

Dann Monarch!
Etwas mehr dann halt X-Fusion


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. August 2014)

Gibt es da irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Fahrer 0,1T Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. August 2014)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. August 2014)

Es gab doch immer Tune-Einteilung!


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. August 2014)

Brauche ich wirklich bei Conehead und 1,5Zoll (unten) die Einpresstiefe?


----------



## kephren23 (13. August 2014)

Stimmt könnte sein, bei 1 1/8 aufjedenfall 22mm.

Bei ZS sinds 11 und ich glaube bei EC 1.5 waren es 15mm.

Aber frag das lieber mal direkt bei N nach, sicher ist sicher.

wegen den Tunes kenn ich mich nich so aus, aber liegt ja an deinem Gewicht, dem Federweg und Hub.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. August 2014)

Suche dringend eine ISCG'05 Adapterplatte.
Wäre super wenn jemand eine abzugeben hätte, eilt leider sehr.


----------



## b0nsei (15. August 2014)

Zwecks dem tune. 
Dieser ist im monarch den du bei N kaufst speziell auch auf den Rahmen angepasst. Es wird deswegen auch immer gefragt für welchen rahmen der Dämpfer ist. Körpergewicht machst du ja mit dem druck. Grüße b0nsei


----------



## nmk (15. August 2014)

b0nsei schrieb:


> Dieser ist im monarch den du bei N kaufst speziell auch auf den Rahmen angepasst.



Ist er leider nicht. Er ist der am ehesten "passende" aus dem RS Fertigsortiment.


----------



## reflux (17. August 2014)

Fährt in Hannover ein ION 16 in Größe L oder XL rum und lässt mich mal zur Probe sitzen ?


----------



## kephren23 (17. August 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Fährt in Hannover ein ION 16 in Größe L oder XL rum und lässt mich mal zur Probe sitzen ?


fahr doch direkt zu N!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (17. August 2014)

Hallo
Ich möchte mir einen zweiten Dämpfer fürs Ion16 kaufen und hab mal eine frage.
Kann ich den neuen Monarch Plus High Volume direkt bei Nicolai bestellen? 
So wie ich gelesen habe braucht man L/L Tune. Den gibt es ja so nicht zu kaufen. 
Und wie sieht es mit dem Fahrergewicht aus? Reicht der L/L Tune bei 100kg fahrfertig, oder ist das schon Unterdämpft? 
Hat jem da Erfahrungen?


----------



## b0nsei (18. August 2014)

Also hier nochmal auf den tune zurück.  Der Tune des dämpfers sollte mit den Rahmen zusammen passen und hat normal nichts mit dem Fahrer Gewicht zu tun. 
Der L/L tune ist der richtige für den Ion. 
so wird er auch ausgeliefert. 

Grüße b0nsei


----------



## BenniG. (19. August 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal eine kurze Ferndiagnose.
Beim Putzen habe ich wohl einen Riss an diesen "Abstützungen" für das Sitzrohr festgestellt. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es wirklich ein Riss ist, da er auch oben über die Kante geht und man ihn auch innen 1-2mm etwas sieht. (Leider hab ich davon kein Foto hinbekommen).
Der Riss ist oben recht dicht am Sitzrohr etwa in der Bildmitte. Klick aufs Bild vergrößert es.


 

Rahmen ist ein Helius AM von 2011. Muss das Teil jetzt zur Reparatur zu Nicolai, oder ist der Riss egal? Ist sowas von der Garantie abgedeckt? (Manche Hersteller haben da ja witzige Formulierungen, wie dass der Rahmen wirklich gebrochen und nicht nur angerissen sein muss, um es zu akzeptieren)


----------



## Martin1508 (19. August 2014)

Moin, rede am Besten mit denen, die direkt betroffen sind. Also Nicolai! N gibt 5 Jahre Garantie sogar bei Wettkampfeinsatz. Dein Rahmen ist von 2011. Sollte also kein Problem sein. N ist eine Maschinenbau Firma, die werden es wahrscheinlich sogar reparieren können. 

Gruss


----------



## der-gute (19. August 2014)

ggf. ist es nur die Pulverbeschichtung...

Hattest du die Sattelstütze sicher immer mindestens bis unter das kreuzende Oberrohr eingesteckt?


----------



## BenniG. (19. August 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> ggf. ist es nur die Pulverbeschichtung...
> Hattest du die Sattelstütze sicher immer mindestens bis unter das kreuzende Oberrohr eingesteckt?


Das wäre gut, aber der Riss (sofern es denn einer ist) ist auch oben und innen zu sehen, für mich eher ein schlechtes Zeichen.

Der Rahmen ist mir eher etwas zu groß, daher war die Sattelstütze immer ziemlich weit eingesteckt. Bis zur Unterkante des Oberrohres sicher immer.. Ich ruf morgen glaub ich mal direkt bei Nicolai an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (19. August 2014)

Perfekte Idee! Die Mädels und Jungs sind echt topp. Kleiner Tipp: Zur Zeit ist Prä-Euro Bike Zeit. Es könnte also der Telefonkontakt etwas erschwert sein. Hab Geduld oder versuche es per Mail.

Grüße


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. August 2014)

Besteht die Möglichkeit bei einem Reset 150 Steuersatz durch andere Inlays eine 1 1/8" Gabel einzubauen?
Der Steuersatz hat außenliegende Lagerschalen.

Danke im Voraus für eine Antwort.


----------



## kephren23 (21. August 2014)

Beim flat stack gibt es einen reducer, wahrscheinlich auch beim konan, denk ich


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2014)

@BenniG. 

Kein radladen in der gegend. Da sollte man dir doch auch sagen können obs ein riss ist oder nicht. 
Weiss nicht ob N per fernaussage dir auskunft geben kann....


----------



## kephren23 (21. August 2014)

@BenniG 
jetzt erkenn ich den Riss erst.


@trailterror
 ob das nen Fahrradladen sehen kann oder wirklich beurteilen kann ohne das Pulver runter zu holen?

Am besten könnte es N.

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu N zu schicken oder selber Pulver runter kratzen.

Vielleicht innen mal mit nem scalpel an der Stelle etwas wegschaben um zu sehen ob der Riss auch im Alu ist.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. August 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Beim flat stack gibt es einen reducer, wahrscheinlich auch beim konan, denk ich



Besten Dank, hab bei Reset was unter Zubehör gefunden. 60€ für Oben und Unten zusammen ist natürlich eine Ansage.


----------



## kephren23 (21. August 2014)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Besten Dank, hab bei Reset was unter Zubehör gefunden. 60€ für Oben und Unten zusammen ist natürlich eine Ansage.



im Verhältnis zu na neuen Gabel oder Rahmen aber doch relativ günstig


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. August 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> im Verhältnis zu na neuen Gabel oder Rahmen aber doch relativ günstig


So kann man es natürlich auch sehen. 

Wenn jetzt der Schaft der Gabel noch passen sollte bekommt das Ion eine zweite Gabel.


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. August 2014)

Weiß jemand ob man die Lager für den Reset Steuersatz neu bekommt bzw einfach wechseln kann? Meine sind nun knapp 5 Jahre alt und laufen etwas rau. Spürt man, wenn man mit dem Finger das Lager bewegt bei ausgebauter Gabel.


----------



## guru39 (22. August 2014)

Lager bekommt man einzeln, die Montage ist aber eher.... fummelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (22. August 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Lager bekommt man einzeln, die Montage ist aber eher.... fummelig



Das heißt aber auch, ohne "Spezialwerkzeug" bzw. Laden in der Nähe wird das auch nix, oder?


----------



## guru39 (22. August 2014)

ich weiß ja nicht wie Fit du als Schrauber bist.... ich könnte das nicht ohne Laden


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. August 2014)

Hehe, verstehe 

Dein Shop des Vertrauens ist von hier aus leider nicht um die Ecke.


----------



## nmk (22. August 2014)

Die Lager von der Flatstack Serie bekommt man auch mit den Fingern rein und raus. Die Lager selber lassen sich öffnen, sauber spülen und wieder mit Fett vollpacken. Vielleicht erstmal so probieren, bevor Du neue holst?


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2014)

Pflegt Ihre eure RAW Rahmen besonders?


----------



## kephren23 (23. August 2014)

Jein.
Aufjedenfall sehr pflegeleicht


----------



## wildbiker (24. August 2014)

Nein, 0-Pflege...


----------



## rune_rne (25. August 2014)

hallo kann mir wer sagen ob ich mit 3500€ einen halbwegs soliden aufbau von einem ion 16 hinbekomme? unter solide verstehe ich eher stabile teile die dem einsatzbereich von ion 16 entsprechen. danke für die antworten


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2014)

Da würd ich mir nicht allzu grosse hoffnungen machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. August 2014)

Das wird nix!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

Oder nur mit Gebrauchtteilen und sehr viel Geduld.

Gabel: 200
LRS: 150-200
Gruppe mit allem: SLX für 169 gesehen
Variostütze: 100
Anbauteile und Reifen: 100
Kram: 200

ca. 1000 Euro.


----------



## kephren23 (25. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Oder nur mit Gebrauchtteilen und sehr viel Geduld.
> 
> Gabel: 200
> LRS: 150-200
> ...



Ob die Teile bei den Preisen dann noch solide wären ?


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. August 2014)

Fährt jemand sein AM mit einer DH Lyrik 170mm? Wie läuft der Bock? Bin am überlegen ob ich die Gabel auf 160mm runter traveln sollte...

Fährt evtl auch jemand die Kombi Vivid Air + BOS Deville? Läuft das harmonisch im AM?


----------



## hömma (26. August 2014)

Habe die Lyrik DH Solo Air mit 170mm verbaut. Allerdings mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr im 1,5 Steuerrohr und somit ohne außenliegende untere Steuersatz-Schale. Das macht genau die Differenz zum Referenz-Aufbau mit 160mm und external cups aus.

Komme damit auch die steilsten Rampen hoch, ohne unanständige Sachen mit der Sattelspitze machen zu müssen.


----------



## BenniG. (26. August 2014)

Ich fahre an meinem AM die Lyrik U-Turn auf 170mm 'aufgespacert' mit external Cup. Mit ein bisschen Gewöhnung hab ich auch da keine Probleme bei steilen Rampen..

Ist das AM nicht eh mit 150-170mm angegeben?

Btw wegen meinem Riss (rund Nee Woche her, dass ich da gepostet hab): keine Antwort von N auf meine Mail :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (26. August 2014)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem AM die Lyrik U-Turn auf 170mm 'aufgespacert' mit external Cup. Mit ein bisschen Gewöhnung hab ich auch da keine Probleme bei steilen Rampen..
> 
> Ist das AM nicht eh mit 150-170mm angegeben?



Richtig - ist für max. Einbaulänge 555mm (Lyrik mit 170mm) freigegeben aber eben mit 545mm referenziert. Deshalb die Frage. Werde mir wohl mal die Spacer dazu bestellen, oder hat jemand noch 10mm Spacer rum liegen und braucht die nicht mehr?


----------



## Timmy35 (26. August 2014)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Btw wegen meinem Riss (rund Nee Woche her, dass ich da gepostet hab): keine Antwort von N auf meine Mail :-(



Da bekommst Du diese Woche wohl auch keine Antwort, es ist Eurobike und somit Ausnahmezustand bei den Herstellern. Aber Du kannst mit dem Rad ja noch fahren.


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2014)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Btw wegen meinem Riss (rund Nee Woche her, dass ich da gepostet hab): keine Antwort von N auf meine Mail :-(



Du solltest vielleicht mal zu deinem Händler gehen, für irgendwas sollten die ja auch gut sein


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Da bekommst Du diese Woche wohl auch keine Antwort, es ist Eurobike und somit Ausnahmezustand bei den Herstellern. Aber Du kannst mit dem Rad ja noch fahren.



Es sind aber auch net alle aus dem Hause auf der €bike....
Ne geforderte AB/Rechnung hab ich auf jeden Fall binnen kürzester zeit bekommen


----------



## BenniG. (27. August 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht mal zu deinem Händler gehen, für irgendwas sollten die ja auch gut sein


Ja da hast du recht. Das Problem ist, dass es zeitlich schwierig ist während der Öffnungszeiten bei dir vorbeizuschauen. Öffnungszeit bis 19:00 ist ja schonmal gut, aber trotzdem bei meinen Arbeitszeiten + Fahrzeit schwierig zu realisieren.
Aber Volker hat mir heute früh geschrieben. Er meint es sieht ganz nach Riss aus und ich soll es mal beobachten und ggf. in den Wintermonaten einschicken, falls der Riss bis dahin nicht länger wird. Ob Garantie oder wollen sie vor Ort dann nach Begutachtung entscheiden.


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2014)

Hast doch nicht umsonst 5 jahre garantie, oder?


----------



## Simbl (2. September 2014)

Moin Leutz,

kann mir jemand nen Tip geben wer mir Custom Decals für meinen Dämpfer macht (Bos Kirk)? Silk macht es leider nicht und beim S chneidwerk geb ich die Fragerei auf. Besten dank schonmal


----------



## Martin1508 (2. September 2014)

Ich könnte meine Tochter fragen. Die hat im Moment ne kreative Phase. Ach so, ist es schlimm, dass sie erst 7 Jahre ist? ;-)


----------



## Simbl (2. September 2014)

Gekauft


----------



## raschaa (2. September 2014)

ich will auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (2. September 2014)

Dann nehm auch welche!
Man soll die kinder ja unterstützen


----------



## Simbl (2. September 2014)

Komm wir machen ne Sammelbestellung, wird sicher günstiger


----------



## hoschi2007 (2. September 2014)

ihr fördert und unterstützt Kinderarbeit???


----------



## Simbl (2. September 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, hab jemanden gefunden. Muß also keine Kinderarbeit mehr in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## kephren23 (2. September 2014)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> ihr fördert und unterstützt Kinderarbeit???



Kreativität nicht Arbeit


----------



## Martin1508 (3. September 2014)

Scheisse, jetzt hängt das nächste Bild über meinem Schreibtisch;-)


----------



## trailterror (3. September 2014)




----------



## raschaa (3. September 2014)

sie könnte ja ins mustertapetengeschäft einsteigen....


----------



## haekel72 (9. September 2014)

Hallo Jungs, ich woltte euch Fachmänner mal Fragen was mein Helius FR 2004 (im Bikemarkt) in etwa Wert ist? Muss mich davon trennen, zwei Fullys, Hardtail und Citycosser^^. Hoffe das ist erlaubt zu Fragen zwecks regeln. Danke Euch Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (9. September 2014)

Mal drüber nachgedacht, die Teile einzeln zu verkaufen und den Rahmen an die Wand zu hängen?  Die Sachen sind ja alle Top, nur der Rahmen ist halt zehn Jahre alt...
Ist wohl eher was für liebhaber, schätze ich.


----------



## haekel72 (9. September 2014)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Mal drüber nachgedacht, die Teile einzeln zu verkaufen und den Rahmen an die Wand zu hängen?  Die Sachen sind ja alle Top, nur der Rahmen ist halt zehn Jahre alt...
> Ist wohl eher was für liebhaber, schätze ich.


Hmm, klar schon aber für mein nächstes Projekt brauche ganz andere Teile und ich habe noch einiges auf Lager^^, jepp wird wohl ein Liebhaber Bike


----------



## webhood (16. September 2014)

sacht mal Jungs wisst ihr ob der RS Monarch + den ich mit einem neuen Ion 16 bestellen würde nen speziell abgestimmt ist, oder kann ich einfach nen x-beliebigen mit dem richtigen Tune nehmen? Wenn ja was wäre der richtige Tune?

Besten Dank im Voraus.

web


----------



## mhubig (16. September 2014)

webhood schrieb:


> sacht mal Jungs wisst ihr ob der RS Monarch + den ich mit einem neuen Ion 16 bestellen würde nen speziell abgestimmt ist, oder kann ich einfach nen x-beliebigen mit dem richtigen Tune nehmen? Wenn ja was wäre der richtige Tune?



Das ist ein M+ High Volume mit LL-Tune ... M+ DebonAir mit LL-Tune sollte auch gehen.


----------



## webhood (16. September 2014)

@mhubig also nix speziel abgestimmtes?!? Dann zieh ich mir was aus m Bikemarkt.

Danke

Web


----------



## mhubig (16. September 2014)

webhood schrieb:


> @mhubig also nix speziel abgestimmtes?!?



Nee, halt LL-Tune. Ich hatte auf der Eurobike mit dem Marcel von Nicolai darüber gesprochen ... siehe auch hier:

Ion 16 27,5
Ion 16 27,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webhood (16. September 2014)

@mhubig alles klar besten Dank!


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2014)

Brauch ich spezielles Werkzeug, um eine Hammerschmidt an mein Helius AC 29 2013 zu bauen?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. September 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Brauch ich spezielles Werkzeug, um eine Hammerschmidt an mein Helius AC 29 2013 zu bauen?



Ja für das Innenlager benötigst du auf der Antriebsseite ein ISIS Drive Tool Nuss. Die gegenüberliegende Seite kannst du mit dem GXP Werkzeug montieren.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Innenlagerwerkzeug-ISIS-Drive-Tool-p12345/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Innenlagerwerkzeug-GXP-Howitzer-Tool-p12346/


----------



## trailterror (20. September 2014)

Um welche compression handelt es sich eigentlich bei nem dämpfer, welcher nicht zwischen LSC und HSC unterscheidet. Also bei einem wo es nur ein compression verstellhebelchen gibt?

Dieselbe frage bezüglich Rebound bei ner gabel?


----------



## nmk (21. September 2014)

LS in beiden Fällen.


----------



## trailterror (21. September 2014)

Danke


----------



## machero (21. September 2014)

Kurze Frage zum Federweg beim Helius FR (2005)...








Bei welcher Position/Loch/Bohrung (Dämpferaufnahme) hab ich wieviel Federweg ?
Weiss das zufäliig jemand ?


----------



## trailterror (21. September 2014)

Im oberen loch haste den grössten. Im unteren den kleinsten. Wieviel genau weiss ich leider net...

Hätt auch noch ne frage:

Wieviel Nm (beim Helius AM) vordere sowie hinzere dämpferschraube?


----------



## machero (21. September 2014)

Danke Trailterror


----------



## kephren23 (21. September 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Im oberen loch haste den grössten. Im unteren den kleinsten. Wieviel genau weiss ich leider net...
> 
> Hätt auch noch ne frage:
> 
> Wieviel Nm (beim Helius AM) vordere sowie hinzere dämpferschraube?



waren das vielleicht 23nm?
kann es aber nicht genau sagen.

Edit, ne wohl ehr so um die 8Nm, 23 wäre wohl doch etwas viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. September 2014)

Ich tipp auch zwischen 8-12. vielleicht weiss es ja noch jemand genauer...


----------



## trailterror (21. September 2014)

@machero 

http://www.nicolai.net/files/screen-katalog_05.pdf

Müssten zwischen 115-150 sein


----------



## codit (21. September 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wieviel Nm (beim Helius AM) vordere sowie hinzere dämpferschraube?


Ich verwende bei AC und RC hinten 15Nm, vorne 7Nm und es hält.


----------



## trailterror (21. September 2014)

Super. Danke


----------



## pillehille (21. September 2014)

Anbei das Geometrieblatt vom HeliusFR, müsste vom 2005er FR sein
Nach dem Datenblatt hat das Helius 163-115mm Federweg.

Mit der Info von der Nicolai HP hast du aktuell 150/151mm

Info Nicolai HP:
"Viele Nicolai-Modelle bieten die Möglichkeit den Federweg zu verstellen. Das Feedback, das wir von Nicolai-Fahrern bekommen, zeigt uns aber, dass diese Option bisher nur wenig genutzt wird. Die Rahmen werden in der Regel so gefahren, wie wir sie ausliefern, mit der Einstellung des maximalen Federwegs. Dabei ist weniger manchmal mehr. Probiert es doch einfach mal aus. Wird z.B. der Dämpfer bei einem Helius AM an der hinteren Aufnahme um ein Loch tiefer gesetzt und der Federweg um ca. 12 mm reduziert, fährt sich das Bike in leichtem Gelände oder auf großen Touren effektiver und kraftsparender. Beim Ion dagegen reduziert sich der Federweg von 230 auf 200 mm, wenn der Dämpfer am Umlenkhebel in der oberen Bohrung montiert wird. Die meisten Racer fahren das Ion in dieser Einstellung und schwören darauf, dass sie so schneller sind, als mit dem maximalen Federweg. Die Dämpfung arbeitet bei reduziertem Federweg aufgrund des günstigeren Übersetzungsverhältnisses übrigens ebenfalls direkter. Was bewirkt die Einhängung des Dämpfers in eine höhere oder tiefere Position bei den verschiedenen Nicolai-Modelltypen? Eingelenker: (Ufo ST, Ufo DS, Nonius CC) höhere Position: weniger Federweg; tiefere Position: mehr Federweg Mehrgelenker mit Umlenkhebel am Oberrohr: (alle Helius Modelle und Nucleon AM) höhere Position: mehr Federweg; tiefere Position: weniger Federweg) Mehrgelenker mit Umlenkhebel am Unterrohr: (Nucleon E2, Ion ST) höhere Position: weniger Federweg; tiefere Position: mehr Federweg"

EDIT: Anscheinden noch nicht das Tech Sheet vom FR05; Sorry


----------



## Seneca02 (29. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte mein 2007er Helius FR auf einen Stahlfederdämpfer umbauen (aktuell RP23). Welche Federhärte muss ich wählen, wenn ich die zweite Federwegsstufe (150mm) benutzen möchte? Fahrfertiges Gewicht sind ca. 85kg.... Danke


----------



## der-gute (29. September 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Brauch ich spezielles Werkzeug, um eine Hammerschmidt an mein Helius AC 29 2013 zu bauen?





Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ja für das Innenlager benötigst du auf der Antriebsseite ein ISIS Drive Tool Nuss. Die gegenüberliegende Seite kannst du mit dem GXP Werkzeug montieren.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Innenlagerwerkzeug-ISIS-Drive-Tool-p12345/
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Innenlagerwerkzeug-GXP-Howitzer-Tool-p12346/



wieviel Versatz hat die HS-ISCG05 am Helium AC 29 von 2013?
wieviel Scheiben muss ich zwischen HS und ISCG machen?


----------



## der-gute (30. September 2014)

ich hab jetzt mal 1 mm Scheiben untergelegt...
wie merk ich, das es nicht passt?


----------



## wildbiker (4. Oktober 2014)

Fährt hier jemand schon die DVO Diamond-Gabel bzw. weiß wann diese auf den Markt kommt? Wie gut ist DVO überhaupt, mit welchem Gabelhersteller zu vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2014)

man kann sie bisher nur vorbestellen...

Cosmicsports machts


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2014)

was für Bushings brauche ich von Huber Bushings für mein Helium AC 29" und den CCDB Coil?


----------



## AM_Heizer (4. Oktober 2014)

Auf der Website von Huber ist beschrieben, welche Maße du brauchst.


----------



## kephren23 (4. Oktober 2014)

22x8 für CCDB!

Die Gleitlager sind beim CCDB anders, deswegen unbedingt mit angeben.

Du solltest aber sicherheitshalber den CCDB messen, da soll es über die Jahre einige verschiedene Version gegeben haben.


----------



## Brickowski (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich poste es mal eben hier, da Modellübergreifend: Es gibt wieder jede Menge Neues in der Stocklist http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.de/

leider nur das pinke in Größe S und das is mir dann doch ne Nr. zu heftig.


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Oktober 2014)

Musst Du denn hier sowas reinschreiben. Mein letzter Blick in die Stocklist ist doch schon so teuer geworden. Und das ION 20 in l würde auch passen. Zum Glück kein passendes TR dabei. Das fehlt mir noch als Luxus-Winterbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (9. Oktober 2014)

Was ein "Glück", dass das grüne ION16 die falsche Größe hat. Grün elox ist schon echt geil


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2014)

Mit welchen (nicht shimano) bremsen sind die shimano (ice tech) scheiben eigentlich kompatibel?

- hope
- formula
- magura
- avid

??


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hope geht auf jeden Fall. Und zwar richtig gut.


----------



## MontanJoe (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ist es möglich das Ion 16 27.5 mit einer BOS Deville 170mm zu fahren? Die Einbauhöhe der Gabel ist ja 565.


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2014)

Du wärst ausserhalb des von N erlaubten.

Maximal freigegebene Gabeleinbaulänge: 559mm

Vll geht mit nem verstärkten unterrohr mehr...?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2014)

...oder anders ausgedrückt, ja es ist möglich 

G.


----------



## MontanJoe (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke. Hab jetzt ein Ion 16 bestellt und werde mir das mit der Gabel überlegen.


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

Will an nem rad den umwerfer demontieren. Muss die kette demnach öffnen.

kF: kann man dieselbe kette an derselben stelle wieder schliessen (ohne ne derbe schwachstelle im anschluss zu haben) oder sollte man ne neue kette benutzen?

Danke


----------



## raschaa (25. Oktober 2014)

du meinst wohl ne shimpanso kette ohne schloss?
wenn du den stift nur so weit rausdrückst, dass er noch in der aussenlasche steckt und du die kette so auseinander fummelst kannst du den stift wieder reindrücken... natürlich ohne gewähr  oder einfach ein glied rausmachen und ein kettenschloss dafür rein.


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2014)

Guter einwand 

Wusste gar nicht welche kette es ist (gebrauchtrad).

Hab mal nachgekuckt, hab ein power link entdeckt.

Ist dann wohl ne sram..?

Also power link öffnen, umwerfer raus und kette mit power link wieder schliessen?

....wobei dieser power link bei mir so einfach auch nicht von der hand geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (25. Oktober 2014)

jepp, sram ( oder kmc, wippermann....) ja, wenn die verranzt sind gehen die schwer, gibt dafür extra zangen^^ kannst ja mal mit ner spitzzange zusammendrücken


----------



## Seneca02 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ist nicht gesagt, dass das ne Sram oder Knc Kette ist, die Kettenschlösser passen auch in Shimano Ketten und können einzeln gekauft werden.
Grundsätzlich ist es aber besser ein neues Kettenschloss zu verwenden, da ein schon mal geöffnetes aufgehen kann. Ist mir aber bisher erst einmal am Hardtail und weit von Shadow+ Zeiten passiert. Ich verwende meine Kettenschlösser immer öfter und hab halt ein Ersatzkettenschloß im Rucksack....


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Will an nem rad den umwerfer demontieren. Muss die kette demnach öffnen.
> 
> ...



Bei einer Shimanokette und einem neuen Niet auf jedenfall 

G.


----------



## Holland (25. Oktober 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Ich verwende meine Kettenschlösser immer öfter und hab halt ein Ersatzkettenschloß im Rucksack....



Bestätige diese Erfahrungen. Habe sogar schon Halflink am Singlespeed mit zwei gebrauchten Kettenschlössern (9-fach) ohne Probleme eingebaut, wo hingegen ein Shimano-Nietstift eines Abends abgeflogen ist und für einen längeren Heimweg "per pedes" gesorgt hat.
Die Kettenschlösser von Wippermann scheinen mir allerdings von allen Anbietern die Dauerhaftesten zu sein.


Gruss
Holland


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Bestätige diese Erfahrungen. Habe sogar schon Halflink am Singlespeed mit zwei gebrauchten Kettenschlössern (9-fach) ohne Probleme eingebaut, wo hingegen ein Shimano-Nietstift eines Abends abgeflogen ist und für einen längeren Heimweg "per pedes" gesorgt hat.
> Die Kettenschlösser von Wippermann scheinen mir allerdings von allen Anbietern die Dauerhaftesten zu sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist dir die Kette so abgeflogen das du sie nicht mehr gefunden hast?!

G.


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Oktober 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Guter einwand
> 
> Wusste gar nicht welche kette es ist (gebrauchtrad).
> 
> ...


macht meines wissens auch nen unterschied ob es ne 9-od. 10-fach kette ist. die 9-fach bekommt man von hand ganz gut auf. 10-fach wenn dann nur mit ner (speziellen) zange.

edit: das kettenschloß meine ich natürlich...


----------



## Holland (26. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist dir die Kette so abgeflogen das du sie nicht mehr gefunden hast?!



Sie ist förmlich zerborsten. Meine Powerwaden halt... 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (26. Oktober 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> macht meines wissens auch nen unterschied ob es ne 9-od. 10-fach kette ist. die 9-fach bekommt man von hand ganz gut auf. 10-fach wenn dann nur mit ner (speziellen) zange.



AFAIK bei SRAM 10-fach = keine erneute Montage mehr möglich.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Seneca02 (26. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist dir die Kette so abgeflogen das du sie nicht mehr gefunden hast?!
> 
> G.


Haha, ja das ist ein guter Einwand, hatte damals aber Glück  Habe das gleiche auch schon einmal bei einem Mitfahrer erlebt und er hat die Kette leider nicht mehr gefunden 

Wie heißts so schön, die Blöden habens Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (27. Oktober 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> die Blöden habens Glück



bei uns: Glück iss mit die Doofen.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Midgetman (27. Oktober 2014)

@trailterror Nimm ein Kettenschloss.

Komisch, halben Thread nicht gesehen...


----------



## chrisle (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

folgendes (vielleicht nicht ganz Nicolai-spezifisches Problem):

Bike: Helius AM
Antrieb: Sram XX1 / X01 Schaltung, ca. 1 Jahr gefahren

- (Nur) unter Last merkwürdiges "Rattern", hör- und fühlbar, scheint gefühlt von "vorne" - also Kettenblatt - zu kommen
- Zähne sehen in Ordnung aus
- Habe auf Verdacht eine neue Kette installiert, keine Besserung
- Symptomatik beschränkt sich vermutlich auf die ersten 3 großen Ritzel

Was außerdem auffällt, und das ist was mich stutzig macht: unter starker Last zieht das Kettenblatt die Kette ein Stück "nach oben" ehe sie wieder Richtung Schaltwerk läuft. Ich kann mir das nur mit einer Verwindung erklären, so dass die Kette am Kettenblatt klemmt.

Kann irgendjemand etwas damit anfangen und mir einen heißen Tip geben? Ich suche seit Wochen nach der Ursache und würde gerne mal wieder Biken


----------



## SirBsod (30. Oktober 2014)

Kann ich mir grad garnicht vorstellen wie das bei ner XX1 vorkommen soll.. Video oder Fotos vom Phänomen?


----------



## aka (30. Oktober 2014)

chrisle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> folgendes (vielleicht nicht ganz Nicolai-spezifisches Problem):
> 
> ...



Insbesondere das Hochziehen der Kette ist Anzeichen, dass das Blatt und Kette wegen Verschleiss nicht zusammenpassen. Quasi Vorstufe zum Chain Suck.
Neue Kette auf altem Kettenblatt macht bei mir genau solche Geraeusche unter Last (fahre aber kein XX1/X01 wasauchimmer, sondern altmodisch 3x10).


----------



## chrisle (30. Oktober 2014)

aka schrieb:


> Insbesondere das Hochziehen der Kette ist Anzeichen, dass das Blatt und Kette wegen Verschleiss nicht zusammenpassen. Quasi Vorstufe zum Chain Suck.
> Neue Kette auf altem Kettenblatt macht bei mir genau solche Geraeusche unter Last (fahre aber kein XX1/X01 wasauchimmer, sondern altmodisch 3x10).


 
Aber das Problem bestand schon vor dem Kettenwechsel!
Und was wäre denn dann verschlissen, dass Kettenblatt vor der Kette? Nach weniger als 1 Jahr und weniger als 1000KM?


Videos oder Fotos habe ich bisher keine. Ich kann versuchen ein Video zu machen, ist aber schwierig bei so viel Bewegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (30. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal hier:
http://downhill-rangers.com/news/75...gzeit-test-der-1x11-schaltung-von-sram-3.html


----------



## chrisle (30. Oktober 2014)

Danke, sehr hilfreich. Vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach ein neues Kettenblatt bestellen.
Ich mache nachher mal Fotos von den Zähnen.


----------



## pratt (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte auch bei Belastung einen unsauberen Lauf (Rattern) bei der 1x11 Schaltung.
Da die Kassette kaputt gegangen ist und ich die auf Garantie ersetzt bekommen habe - habe ich auch noch eine neue Kette montiert.
Das Rattern ist aber geblieben.
Da habe ich mir für den Winterbetrieb ein 2 Zähne kleineres Ritzel bestellt und das Rattern war sofort weg und das Fahren machte wieder Spaß.


----------



## neurofibrill (30. Oktober 2014)

hast du bei 2 zähnen weniger die kette gekürzt???


----------



## schnubbi81 (30. Oktober 2014)

Huhu, 

ist das "der richtige" für mein Ion 16?


http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp

Und habt ihr eine "vertrauenswürdige" Bezugsquelle?

Dange Euch!


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2014)

Müsste passen


----------



## raschaa (30. Oktober 2014)

noch flacher oder waaas?

würde einfach bei denen direkt bestellen, sind nämlich gar nicht so einfach woanders zu finden...


----------



## schnubbi81 (30. Oktober 2014)

Danke euch. 

Bissle flacher wäre ganz schön, noch wichtiger ist mir aber ein längerer Radstand. 
Hab den Phytagoras noch nicht ausgepackt, kann es sein, dass ich da grob  2 cm mehr Radstand mit bekomme?
Kommt mir viel vor.


----------



## wildbiker (31. Oktober 2014)

Welches Innenlager brauch ich fürs aktuelle Ion16? BSA oder BB30 ?


----------



## trailterror (31. Oktober 2014)

BSA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (31. Oktober 2014)

Durchmesser der Sattelklemme bei den aktuellen ION-Modellen mit Sattelrohr für 31,6mm Stützen?

Ich vermute mal 34,9mm? Korrekt?


----------



## Simbl (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja, auch bei den 30,9ern


----------



## wildbiker (31. Oktober 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> BSA


Danke!


----------



## raschaa (31. Oktober 2014)

@schnubbi81  musst du mit Linkage gucke... www.bikechecker.com


----------



## schnubbi81 (31. Oktober 2014)

1,4 cm wird's länger. 

1,7 cm ist der Unterschied von M auf L bei 26". 

Ka ma mache...


----------



## Jack22001 (3. November 2014)

N Katalog 2015: gibts da auch ne grosse version? Ich habe bisher so ein Flyer Faltblatt mit allen Rahmen von 2015.


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2014)

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...
Vll wollte man durch die massnahme auch nur die ausgabungskosten minimieren....?


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2014)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> N Katalog 2015: gibts da auch ne grosse version? Ich habe bisher so ein Flyer Faltblatt mit allen Rahmen von 2015.



Der Katalog kommt Nov. Dez.


----------



## Jack22001 (3. November 2014)

Danke Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MontanJoe (4. November 2014)

ist es möglich die Steckachse des Ion 16 27.5 gegen die maxle Rear zu tauschen?


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2014)

ja.


----------



## MontanJoe (4. November 2014)

Danke!!!!


----------



## Seneca02 (6. November 2014)

l


----------



## Alamo (8. November 2014)

Gibt's das ION16 noch in trendfreien 26''?


----------



## Jack22001 (8. November 2014)

glaub nur mit tailor aufpreis :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. November 2014)

Die Produktion wurde vor einigen Wochen eingestellt.
Höchstens mal anrufen ob noch ein Rahmen irgendwo rumliegt.
Vielelicht hat ja noch ein Händler nen Rahmen.


Gibts jetzt Silber Elox wieder?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/487190-nicolai-ion-16-silber-elox-l-4799-statt-5732


----------



## ceo (11. November 2014)

*Wo lässt Nicolai eloxieren?* Hintergrund meiner Frage: Habe einen Argon FR, der z.Zt roh ist. Den hätte ich gern in diesem geilen Nicolai-Blau. Nicolai nimmt den Auftrag aber nicht an, da mein Rahmen in einem früheren Leben mal gepulvert war und Sie nicht für Gewindepassungen etc. garantieren wollen und scheinbar auch schon Ärger hatten. Da ich aber DIESES Blau möchte, möchte ich auch zu DIESEM Elox-Betrieb. Das Risiko mit den Passungen liegt bei dann mir. Hier sind Farb-Beispielfotos (die ich mir hier geliehen hab, hoffe es stört niemanden). *Wer kann einen Kontakt herstellen? Danke schonmal.*


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. November 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> noch flacher oder waaas?
> 
> würde einfach bei denen direkt bestellen, sind nämlich gar nicht so einfach woanders zu finden...



Hab das Ding jetzt hier liegen, macht qualitativ einen ganz guten, optisch einen fast schrecklichen Eindruck im Gegensatz zum vorher verbauten Reset. 

Wir werden sehen...


----------



## neurofibrill (13. November 2014)

brauch neue bremsbeläge für meine stadtschlampe.
tektro auriga.
beläge von tektro:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Tektro/Bremsbelaege-Disc-fuer-Auriga-Orion-Draco-TRP-HY-RD-p30425/

oder passen auch die billigen von shimano?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Bremsbelaege-B01S-p37874/


----------



## ultima88 (15. November 2014)

Meine grade montierten Huber Buchsen sitzen so stramm im Gleitlager (das mitgelieferte von  Huber) das diese sich mit Handkraft nicht bewegen.
Laufen die nach paar km ein oder sollten die jetzt schon frei beweglich sein?


----------



## Martin1508 (15. November 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Meine grade montierten Huber Buchsen sitzen so stramm im Gleitlager (das mitgelieferte von  Huber) das diese sich mit Handkraft nicht bewegen.
> Laufen die nach paar km ein oder sollten die jetzt schon frei beweglich sein?



Ja, laufen sich ein. Lass mich raten, du fährst einen RockShox Dämpfer?


----------



## ultima88 (15. November 2014)

Jup
Ist also normal?


----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2014)

, jo is beim Monarch vom Helius bei uns auch so.
Läuft nach kurzer Zeit einwandfrei fluffig.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. November 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Jup
> Ist also normal?



Ja, ist normal. RS geht mit den Toleranzen etwas "locker" um. Hatte das gleiche Erlebnis bei meinem neuen Vivid Coil. Vom Cane Creek und Fox bin ich super Passgenauigkeit gewöhnt. *Bei* RS war ich echt erschrocken, aber nach ein paar Km funzt es aber.

Gruß


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2014)

Zervus,

hätt noch mal ein anliegen bzgl. setups der federelemente...

Was LSC, HSC, LSR und HSR bedeuten ist mir klar....nur das richtige mit den rädchen drehn bewirken ist die andere sache...
wäre geil, wenn jem. mmeine annahmen bestätigen bzw. korrigieren könnte...


1. LSC: drehen im urzeigersinn, also richtung plus heisst mehr dämpfung-> sackt mehr ein bei langsamem speed-> man sagt man hat LSC zugedreht (also gegenteil von offen)

2. HSC: drehen im urzeigersinn, also richtung plus heisst mehr dämpfung-> liegt satter bei high speed wurzelpassagen, man nutzt den fw besser aus.... hat aber weniger pop->man sagt man hat HSC zugedreht (also gegenteil von offen)

3. LSR: drehen im urzeigersinn, also richtung plus heisst mehr dämpfung-> federt langsamer aus.
man sagt man hat LSR zugedreht (also gegenteil von offen)

4. HSR: drehen im urzeigersinn, also richtung plus heisst mehr dämpfung-> federt langsamer aus.
man sagt man hat HSR zugedreht (also gegenteil von offen)

?????

DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (20. November 2014)

Hi


trailterror schrieb:


> Zervus,
> 
> hätt noch mal ein anliegen bzgl. setups der federelemente...
> 
> ...



Mehr Druckstufendämpfung heißt weniger Ölfluß bei gleicher Kraft ==> mehr Gegenkraft, weniger Bewegung am Dämpfer

Gruß
Max


----------



## raschaa (20. November 2014)

Alter Schwede... mit dem Thema machst Du ein Faß auf 

Prinzipiell:

Dämpfung verlangsamt die Bewegung. Compression/Druckstufe ist eben dann wirksam wenn der Dämpfer komprimiert wird und soll die Feder (Stahl oder Luft) unterstützen und davor bewahren unnötig weit komprimiert zu werden. Rebound/Zugstufe wenn der Dämpfer wieder in die Ausgangslage zurück will und soll vermeiden, dass die komprimierte Feder einfach unkontrolliert zurückdrängt.

HS (HighSpeed) und LS (LowSpeed) beziehen sich auf die Geschwindigkeit mit der die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers bewegt wird.

LS kann man im "Parkplatztest" selber spüren, HS ist wirklich so schnell, dass es nur "on the trail" erfahrbar ist...

LSC: soll verhindern, dass der Dämpfer Kräfte aufnimmt die vom Pedalieren, Körpergewichtsverlagerungen etc. herrühren. Alle Hindernisse die "langsames" Einfedern verursachen, Bodenwellen, reinfahren in Anlieger, Landungen nach Sprüngen/Drops etc. LSC soll die Federung "oben halten" und dafür sorgen, dass nicht zu viel Federweg unnütz verbraucht wird.

HSC: kommt erst dann zum tragen wenn der Dämpfer extrem schnell einfedert, also mit Speed über kurze, harte Hindernisse wie Wurzeln, Steine, Bremswellen

LSR: bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit mit dem der Dämpfer wieder ausfedert und zwar je nach Setup in dem Bereich der ersten 50% bis 75% des Federweges. Faustregel: so schnell wie möglich einstellen, ohne dass das Rad beim Ausfedern vom Boden abhebt...

HSR: ist fast die kniffeligste Einstellung... diese kommt eigentlich erst dann zum tragen wenn der Dämpfer sehr tief eingefedert wird (letzten 50% bis Durchgeschlagen) und dementsprechend viel Energie aufgenommen wurde (bspw. Landung nach großem Sprung/Drop). Die hohe Energieaufnahme sorgt beim Ausfedern dafür, dass die LSR nicht mehr ausreicht um den Dämpfer kontrolliert ausfedern zu lassen und uU das so schnell ausfedernde Element das Rad "hoch kickt" bspw. das Hinterrad so schnell ausfedert, dass es das Bike selber hinten nach oben hebt....

Komplexes Thema, dass man am besten mit jemandem der da Erfahrung hat mal auf dem Trail durchexerziert...


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2014)

super beitrag!

jedoch verbleibst du grösstenteils auf der ebene der begriffserklärung, welche für mich eigtl recht klar war...mich hätt interesseiert was sich tendenziell ändert wenn man an den knöpfen dreht

lieg ich bei punkt 1-4 richtig oder sind denkfehler drin...?

wens dir zuviel arbeit ist drauf zu antworten, kann ichs nachvollziehn


----------



## JAY-L (20. November 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> super beitrag!
> 
> jedoch verbleibst du grösstenteils auf der ebene der begriffserklärung, welche für mich eigtl recht klar war...mich hätt interesseiert was sich tendenziell ändert wenn man an den knöpfen dreht
> 
> ...




1 & 2 sind Falsch 
3 & 4 Richtig


----------



## Seneca02 (20. November 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Zervus,
> 
> hätt noch mal ein anliegen bzgl. setups der federelemente...
> 
> ...



zu 1: mehr LSC heißt weniger wegsacken bei langsamer Belastung (Anlieger, Anbremsen, etc.), also ist deine Annahme falsch
zu 2: HSC zu heißt, der federung rauscht nicht so durch den Federweg, mit Pop hat eher der Rebound was zu tun, deine Annahme ist falsch
zu 3: ja
zu 4: ja


----------



## raschaa (20. November 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Zervus,
> 
> hätt noch mal ein anliegen bzgl. setups der federelemente...
> 
> ...



OK...

zu:
1. verstehe deine ausführungen nicht, sorry...

2. so nicht richtig... die HSC ist ideeler weise so eingestellt, dass in wurzel-/steinpassagen die vielen kleinen, harten schläge gut absorbiert werden, die LSC wäre hierfür zu straff und kann nicht schnell genug die ölmenge durchlassen. die HSC ist im prinzip so was wie ein "überdruckventil" wenn die LSC einfach nicht mehr genug öl durchläßt... hat weder was mit FWnutzung zu tun noch mit dem pop...

3. + 4. so weit korrekt, sagt aber nix über die wirkung aus und differenziert nicht die unterschiedlichen geschwindigkeiten und demgemäß deren einsatzgebiete...

wenn du doch verstanden hast was die versteller wie bewirken, dann musst du dir überlegen wann passiert was im fahrbetrieb und was hätte ich gerne verändert... pauschal aussagen dazu kann man nur schwermachen weil es a. vom fahrer, seinem fahrstil und persönliche präferenzen abhängt, und b. die kinematik des bikes, lenkwinkel, gewicht der laufräder und und und darauf einfluß nehmen...

ich mache gelegentlich (private) fahrwerks setup coachings, im prinzip geht das wirklich nur auf dem trail mit wiederholtem testen auf ein und derselben sektion, erst dann erschließt sich den meisten wie das funktioniert. im prinzip fungiere ich da nur als "berater", der trainee muss sich das setup selber erarbeiten... ich helfe nur licht in den verwirrenden dschungel der ganzen parameter zu bringen


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2014)

Wow! 

DANKE euch dreien für die informativen rückmeldungen, echt fett:

Les mir das nachher mal in ruhe durch


----------



## SirBsod (20. November 2014)

Könnte man beim nächsten Pufftreffen nicht auch einen Federungs-Workshop machen?
Wär für mich ein noch größerer Anreiz die lange Anfahrt auf mich zu nehmen ;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (20. November 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> OK...
> 
> zu:
> 1. verstehe deine ausführungen nicht, sorry...
> ...




Moin,

tolle Ausführungen hier. Welche Druckstufe würdest du den tendenziell bemühen, wenn du das berühmte "Durchrauschen" durch den Federweg vermeiden möchtest?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. November 2014)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig kapiert hab: Wenns ums wegsacken an treppen oder kanten geht misst du mehr LSC reinhauen.
Wenns dir bei der wilden ritten durch steinfelder durchschlägt - mehr HSC oder vll auch mehr luft rein


----------



## raschaa (21. November 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> tolle Ausführungen hier. Welche Druckstufe würdest du den tendenziell bemühen, wenn du das berühmte "Durchrauschen" durch den Federweg vermeiden möchtest?
> 
> Grüße



durchrauschen... oder besser andersrum, ein federelement, dass schön hoch im federweg bleibt ohne dabei unsensibel zu werden ist ein resultat aus geglückter federkennlinie und passender druckstufen abstimmung. ich probiere zu allererst die feder anzupassen, da ist natürlich eine luftfeder gnädiger, du kannst mit dem druck spielen und wenn du feststellst, dass du dir das "nicht mehr durchrauschen" nur mit untragbaren kompromisse erkaufst weil du dann eine viel zu harte grundabstimmung fahren musst, dann die luftkammer mal verkleinern (bei coil könnte man dann vorspannung erhöhen). ich fahre in meiner Metric 15ml zusätzliches öl in der luftkammer um eben die kammer ein wenig zu verkleinern um mehr support im mittleren FW zu haben. so lange man immer noch gute FW nutzung hat ist ja alles supi. LSC hilft da natürlich auch bis zu einem gewissen punkt bevor es dann anfängt "bockig" zu werden und du uU das öl eher in den HSC zwingst was kontarproduktiv wäre...



trailterror schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig kapiert hab: Wenns ums wegsacken an treppen oder kanten geht misst du mehr LSC reinhauen.
> Wenns dir bei der wilden ritten durch steinfelder durchschlägt - mehr HSC oder vll auch mehr luft rein



theoretisch ja, in der praxis ist es leider komplexer... eigentlich verhält es sich ähnlich wie das oben angesprochene "durchrauschen" was einfach auf zu wenig "mid-stroke support" deutet... richtig spaßig wird es dann wenn du steinfelder, wurzelteppiche, treppen (a la urban dh) mit hohem speed runterballerst, da kommen dann noch viele kleine HSC "hits" dazu, die dir das federelement allmählich immer tiefer in den FW ballern und damit die grundvorspannug der feder erhöhen und das ganze element versteifen. da kommen dann auch die rebound kreisläufe ins spiel denn du möchtest am liebsten ganz schnell wieder das federelement in eine ausgangsposition zurück bringen in dem es den nächsten schlag möglichst optimal wieder abfangen kann.... durchschlagen fällt größtenteils in die selbe rubrik wie durchrauschen, es ist zu 90% ein low speed ereignis. mehr HSC hilft seltenst bei durchschlägen... eine ausnahme wäre bspw. du glühst durch eine starke senke bei der die federung schon sehr tief einfedert (LSC ereignis) und dann kommen noch wurzeln/steine hinzu die aufgrund des hinzukommenden HSC ereignisses dir den letzten federweg "weghauen"...

duzrchschlagen kann auch ein zeichen zu langsamer zugstufe sein, denn das federelment kann sich nicht schnell genug von einem einschlag "erholen" und "speichert" die energie... erhöhe ich nenneswert die druckstufen, muss ich die zugstufen ggfs. öffnen da ich durch die erhöhte druckstufe mehr energie beim einfedern vernichte und somit weniger zugstufe brauche da weniger energie "gespeichert" wurde....

puuuuh, wie ihr seht, alles nicht so einfach auf der theoretischen ebene... deswegen ist es mir lieber ich treffe mich mit den leuten und wir machen das "in real life". nur so kann man das verständnis wecken für, was passiert gerade mit meinem dämpfer in welcher situation und wie kann ich das mit den einstellungen an meinem dämpfer beeinflussen. in abhängigkeit des fahrstiles kann dass, was für den einen funktioniert, für jemanden anderes vollkommen unfahrbar sein... ich habe anfangs mit meinem Ion20 probleme mit kurbelaufsetzer gehabt (dumm wenn man 175er kurbeln fährt  ), habe die LSC immer weiter zu gedreht bis es unfahrbar wurde und immer noch nicht wesentlich verbessert war mit den aufsetzern, bis ich dann auf die idee kam die zugstufe zu öffnen und feststellte, dass die schnellere federwegsrückgewinnung meine aufsetz problem spürbar gemindert hat.... man muss da oft "out of the box" denken um wirklich zu einem guten ergebniss zu kommen...

wenn du dann irgendwann feststellst, dass du das mit den einstellern nicht in den griff kriegst dann erwischst du dich mit lauter dünenn metallplättchen in der hand vor einem compuetr sitzend mit der software Restackor auf dem bildschirm...

edith sagt... wir sind hier im KFKA, diese antwort war nicht kurz, vielleicht müssen wir das auslagern


----------



## kephren23 (21. November 2014)

Bahnhof .
Denke so fühle sich viele wenn ich vom kochen anfange. 

ergibt schon irgendwo sinn alles.
Bin vom gefühl mit meinem Fahrwerk zufrieden. Aufjedenfall fühlt es sich immer recht straff an,  und wenns zur sache geht arbeitet alles schön geschmeidig.
Im Grenzbereich kommen dann immer noch unerwartete reserven, wo ich einige male mit einem abflug rechnete.
Etwas Durchrauschen hatte ich am Anfang beim werkssetup des CCDB, aber das is jetzt auch weg.
Aber am feintuning geht bestimmt noch einiges.


----------



## Manni (22. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 

verwendet Nicolai für die Lagerstelle Umlenkhebel zu Druck/Sitzstrebe mittlerweile auch die hellgrauen Gleitlager? Im Aufbau-Thema von dreamdeep waren diese noch dunkelgrau? Hatte extra bei Nicolai Lager für diese Lagerstelle bestellt und habe nun nur hellgraue Lager erhalten. Wer weiss es?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Viele Grüße Manni


----------



## codit (22. November 2014)

Manni schrieb:


> verwendet Nicolai für die Lagerstelle Umlenkhebel zu Druck/Sitzstrebe mittlerweile auch die hellgrauen Gleitlager?


Scheint aktuell so zu sein. Habe im Sommer einen AC-Lagersatz von N besorgt, der auf den Einbau nach Saisonende wartet (Endless Summer dieses Jahr). Da sind 6 Hellgraue enthalten.


----------



## mtbmichi (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Nicolai-Gemeinde,
für ein Helius AC: welcher Q-Faktor ist beim Kauf der Kurbel einzuhalten?

Welcher Lagertyp wird benötigt bei der XX1 Kurbel: GXP oder BB30
Danke & Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (7. Dezember 2014)

mtbmichi schrieb:


> Hallo Nicolai-Gemeinde,
> für ein Helius AC: welcher Q-Faktor ist beim Kauf der Kurbel einzuhalten?
> 
> Welcher Lagertyp wird benötigt bei der XX1 Kurbel: GXP oder BB30
> Danke & Gruß Michael



168 und GPX (also ein normales BSA)


----------



## mtbmichi (8. Dezember 2014)

Perfekt. Danke Martin!


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Dezember 2014)

moin
hab an meiner saint kurbel ein e13 kb. ist ziemlich dick das kb, ergo passen die orig. kb-schrauben mit den formschönen saintmuttern nicht mehr. bräuchte längere schrauben. finde allerdings nur längere muttern/hülsen. hab von shimano längere schrauben gefunden und ausprobiert. passen nicht, denn die haben einen anschlag.
hat jmd. ad hoc nen tipp?


----------



## raschaa (9. Dezember 2014)

im prinzip tun es auch einfach längere muttern/hülsen, diese tragen nämlich die last und nicht die schrauben...


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Dezember 2014)

so fahr ich momnentan auch. allerdings würde ich schon gerne die saint muttern wieder verwenden. nur der optik wegen...


----------



## SirBsod (18. Dezember 2014)

Der Direkt-Mount Umwerfer dens von Nicolai fürs Helius AM gibt ist ja auf der Rückseite auf den Rahmen passend gefräst und mit zwei Gewinden statt normalen Löchern versehen,aber nur als 2x10 erhältlich.
Ich bin z.Z. mit Hilfe eines befreundeten Maschinenbauers, dabei einen 3x10 Umwerfer für mein Helius AM umzubauen..

Gibt's irgendwo den Direktmount Umwerfer als 3x10 X0 ohne dass der schon gebohrte Löcher hat?
Weil die Bohrungen ab Werk lassen zu wenig Wandstärke um da ein Helicoil einzusetzen.


----------



## Zonta_66 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

bräuchte von einem M- und/oder L-Rahmen den Abstand Mitte Innenlager - Oberkante Sattel

Danke.


----------



## kephren23 (21. Dezember 2014)

stell deine Frage noch mal etwas präziser, so ist eine Aussage schwierig.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Dezember 2014)

Zonta_66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bräuchte von einem M- und/oder L-Rahmen den Abstand Mitte Innenlager - Oberkante Sattel
> 
> Danke.



Stimmt, da hat der Kephren Recht. Ich könnte dir jetzt den Abstand von einem 2011 Helius AM in Medium nennen oder viellecht ist ein ION 20 650b Jahrgang 2014 doch besser.

Grüße


----------



## codit (21. Dezember 2014)

Und nicht zuletzt stellt sich die Frage, ob @Zonta_66 die Antwort eher für die Beine von Kephren, Martin1508 oder codit haben möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2014)

Zonta_66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bräuchte von einem M- und/oder L-Rahmen den Abstand Mitte Innenlager - Oberkante Sattel
> 
> Danke.




http://mtbn.ws/vm6k


----------



## Seneca02 (22. Dezember 2014)

Zonta_66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bräuchte von einem M- und/oder L-Rahmen den Abstand Mitte Innenlager - Oberkante Sattel
> 
> Danke.




Das ist davon abhängig wie weit du deine Stütze herausziehst


----------



## Zonta_66 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
für die Festlegung des Sitzwinkels eines Custom-Ion 16 (XXL) bräuchte ich einen Vergleichswert. Der Schwerpunkt sollte ja nicht zu weit nach hinten wandern. Am besten wäre der Abstand eines AC oder ION 16 in "bergauf Position".


----------



## raschaa (22. Dezember 2014)

bis sattel geht eh nicht, dass hängt ja vom sattlestützen maß ab, bis oberkante sattelrohr wäre ja das äquivalent der alten grössen messung. jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen für welchen rahmen....

ooops, da waren ja noch andere posts....

was du willst kannst du dir doch mit den tech sheets selber errechnen anhand deiner schrittlänge....


----------



## bubbba (23. Dezember 2014)

36 Float 180mm im Helius, wer hat ein Bild....Guru ??


----------



## Jack22001 (23. Dezember 2014)

Argon CX!

Weiss schon jemand was der Rahmen kosten wird?

Tante Edit meint:

Es steht nun auf der Website:
http://nicolai.net/173-0-Argon+CX.html


----------



## der-gute (23. Dezember 2014)

Wiebidde?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (23. Dezember 2014)

für was soll das argon cx gut sein?


----------



## mhubig (23. Dezember 2014)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> für was soll das argon cx gut sein?



Nich' für was, für wen: Für mich nämlich!! 

Ja, Preis und Verfügbarkeit würde mich auch interessieren ... Perfektes Bike für zur Arbeit und zurück!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (23. Dezember 2014)

wird das ein argon Road, bzw. Crossbike?
sowas Suche ich auch noch (pinion, starrgabel,..)
etwas für die Arbeit und danach ein paar Kilometern abradeln;-)


----------



## Jack22001 (23. Dezember 2014)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> für was soll das argon cx gut sein?



Zum GA1/2 Training - CX heisst hier Cyclocross nicht MTB CX... *klugscheissmodus off* 
macht Spass weil normale Feldwege wieder spannender werden und man so auf feldwege fahren kann, Boardsteine hoch und runter und trotzdem (fast) so schnell wie mir nem reinen Rennrad ist.

siehe hier:  Seite 87
http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicolai-katalog-2015-online

Urban variante mit gradem Lenker gibts auch.


----------



## Martin1508 (23. Dezember 2014)

bubbba schrieb:


> 36 Float 180mm im Helius, wer hat ein Bild....Guru ??









Ist ne Float aber nur 160mm. Vielleicht reicht es ja trotzdem.

Grüße


----------



## andi.f.1809 (23. Dezember 2014)

kann man sich bei dem argon cx bezüglich der Rahmengröße an dem argon cc (bisherige Rahmengröße M --> 580mm bei 181 und 80mm vorbei) orientieren oder sollte man hier etwas größeres/kleineres nehmen?
kenn mich mit den rennradlenkern noch nicht so gut aus, bzw. wäre hier auch ein flatbar möglich oder ist das ein Stilbruch (Teile noch vorhanden)?

Gruß 
andi


----------



## Jack22001 (23. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hab bei meinen CX Rad 54cm Rahmenhöhe bei 176cm. Du kannst deine Rahmenhöhe für Rennrad nehmen. Einfach mit dem Faktor ausrechnen. z.B. bei der Canyon homepage ging das früher. Weiss grad nicht aber die werden das noch drin haben.
aber 58 cm bei 1,81 könnte schon hinkommen. Wichtiger ist deine Schrittlänge.

Flatbar geht auch, brauchst dann nur MTB Brems und Schalthebelei. Vorteil wäre du kannst Hydraulische Bremsen nehmen, was mit den Rennradbremshebeln nicht geht (ausser mit dem Hope oder Trickstuff-dingens dafür). Meine 160 mechanischen Bremsen reichen aber völlig, da Du auch die ehr schmalen Reifen eh nicht soviel Bremspower auf die Reifen verteilen kannst wie bei 2.4" Schlappen. Die dünnen blockieren dann meist nur schneller.


----------



## trailterror (23. Dezember 2014)

bubbba schrieb:


> 36 Float 180mm im Helius, wer hat ein Bild....Guru ??



http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/755008?in=set

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/816198

Ich glaub das waren jeweils 180er Fox Gabeln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. Dezember 2014)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Flatbar geht auch, brauchst dann nur MTB Brems und Schalthebelei. Vorteil wäre du kannst Hydraulische Bremsen nehmen, was mit den Rennradbremshebeln nicht geht (ausser mit dem Hope oder Trickstuff-dingens dafür).



Wie wärs mit ner hydraulischen Rennradbremse?
SRAM S700 oder CX1 oder Red22
Shimano Ultegra 685 oder 785

Funktioniert prächtig an meinem Crosser...!


----------



## Jack22001 (24. Dezember 2014)

aha cool die Entwicklung hab ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen - gleich mal googlen


----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. Januar 2015)

Huhu. Müssen die Horst-Link-Schrauben am Hinterbau von Ion 15/16 eigentlich fest sein oder sollen die etwas Spiel haben?

Habe heute kurz vor der Jungfernfahrt generell alle Schrauben kontrolliert. Dabei ist mir halt aufgefallen, dass die genannten Schrauben nicht fest waren.


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2015)

Der horst link wird von einer kleinen madenschraube gekontert.
Ich mein, wenn du einseitig rumfummelst, dann dreht sich die abdeckkappe auf der anderen seite mit...

Der horst link wird aber eh nicht fest angezogen...


----------



## Midgetman (3. Januar 2015)

Weiß jemand wie hoch 2015 der Aufpreis für full-custom (Geo, tapered ZS Steuerrohr) ist? Beim Argon Road?


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2015)

Pinion P1.18 special colour 99,00 €
Rock Shox Rear Maxle Aufpreis / surcharge 50,00 €
TAILOR Maßrahmen / customised geometry 730,00 €
farbig eloxierte Anbauteile / coloured anodised parts 50,00 €
farbig eloxierter Hardtail Rahmen / coloured anodised hardtail 400,00 €
farbig eloxierter Hauptrahmen / coloured anodised front triangle 200,00 €
farbig eloxierte Schwinge / coloured anodised swingarm 100,00 €
farbig eloxierte Druckstreben / coloured ano compression stays 100,00 €
MRP Fat Fork for Argon FAT 300,00 €
Flaschenhalter / bottle carrier rivets 30,00 €
Custom Sitzrohrlänge / custom seattube length 100,00 €
Custom Zugführung / custom cable guiding 50,00 €
Big N-Dekor 69,00 €
custom ist 730,-


ZS Steuerrohr ist bei allen Rahmen Standard


----------



## Timmy35 (3. Januar 2015)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie hoch 2015 der Aufpreis für full-custom (Geo, tapered ZS Steuerrohr) ist? Beim Argon Road?



Ich glaub, das tappende ZS Steuerrohr ist jetzt auch beim Road Serie. Aber im neuen Katalog ist der Rahmen gar nicht mehr drin???


----------



## aka (3. Januar 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ZS Steuerrohr ist bei allen Rahmen Standard


Nein, nicht beim TR.


----------



## Midgetman (4. Januar 2015)

Im Netz steht er aber noch; Katalog hin oder her, wäre ja eh Custom. Die Standardgeometrie, zumindest in der großen Größe, war eher ausgefallen...

Man könnte aber auch gleich ein 1.5er Steuerrohr nehmen, dann kann die Industrie auch mit 1 1/4" und sonstigem Schwachsinn kommen. Oder einfach bei 1 1/8" bleiben - das sieht nach wie vor am besten aus.

Danke, Kephren!


----------



## codit (4. Januar 2015)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Huhu. Müssen die Horst-Link-Schrauben am Hinterbau von Ion 15/16 eigentlich fest sein oder sollen die etwas Spiel haben?


Habe gerade das RC meiner Frau gewartet: da dreht nichts mit (erst bei Vorspannung deutlich unter 1Nm und das ist viel zu wenig).
Also spanne mal Deine Lager neu vor. Anleitung gibt es auf der N Homepage oder hier im Forum (Lagerwartung AM oder AC).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (9. Januar 2015)

Wieviel kann man noch für einen Nicolai Helius CC Rahmen Bj. 2006, Größe M, schwarz elox, 26", DT Swiss SSD 210 L-Dämpfer verlangen. Allgemein guter Zustand, Lager wurden erneuert, danach wenig gefahren.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2015)

Komplettrad oder Rahmen ?
Rahmen 400 Euro
Komplett 1000 Euro (je nach Ausstattung)


----------



## wildbiker (10. Januar 2015)

Nur rahmen..


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2015)

400 Euro mit Glück ! 26er Nachfrage ist fast gegen 0 !


----------



## wildbiker (10. Januar 2015)

Ok danke, Werd mein Glück dennoch mal versuchen...


----------



## acid-driver (11. Januar 2015)

Merke ich leider auch  Und ein gebrauchtes Ion16 in 26" stellt auch keiner rein, weil er angst hat ^^


----------



## Simbl (11. Januar 2015)

Och wart noch ein bißchen


----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2015)

Sind ja wirklich eine ganze Menge noch 26 Zoll Bikes im Bikemarkt. Fährt überhaupt noch jemand 26 Zoll?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2015)

Ja 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2015)

Ich mein ich ja auch... Warum werd ich dann die Kiste nich los? Wg. weil noch Winter ist, fähr da keiner. Finde Winter ist doch bau und bastelzeit


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2015)

Käse, bastelzeit ist immer...und Fahrzeit sowieso immer 

G.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Januar 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Sind ja wirklich eine ganze Menge noch 26 Zoll Bikes im Bikemarkt. Fährt überhaupt noch jemand 26 Zoll?


Ja logisch, damit seit Oktober und sehr begeistert. War der letzte Rahmen im Shop.



Liebe Grüße


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Fährt überhaupt noch jemand 26 Zoll?


----------



## codit (13. Januar 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Warum werd ich dann die Kiste nich los?


Ist halt ein CC und damit unabhängig von der Laufradgröße schon etwas historisch. Nachteile: mangelnde Reifenfreiheit und 1 1/8 Steuerrohr. Beides zusammen mit Deiner eher unklar formulierten Preisvorstellung dürfte das Interesse eher niedrig halten.


----------



## SirBsod (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mein Helius AM erst im März 14 neu ausm Stock gekauft..natürlich fahr ich 26''...
Und solang es noch gute Reifen dafür gibt.. was wohl auch noch eine Zeit lang so bleiben wird.. wieso sollte ich was anderes dann fahren?
Was mich interessieren würde.. passt, unter eventueller Reduzierung der Reifenbreite, ein 27,5er Laufrad hinten ins Helius AM? Weil dank 1,5er Steuerrohr wäre es ja dann uneingeschränkt Zukunftsfähig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Sind ja wirklich eine ganze Menge noch 26 Zoll Bikes im Bikemarkt. Fährt überhaupt noch jemand 26 Zoll?



Wozu noch 26 Zoll ? Kauft keiner mehr, weil die gute Presse nur noch 27,5 oder 29 testet !


----------



## codit (13. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Argon AM (in L) mit Rohloff-Ausfallenden und ich will nur 26 Zoll!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Januar 2015)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wozu noch 26 Zoll ? Kauft keiner mehr, weil die gute Presse nur noch 27,5 oder 29 testet !


Naja, ich bin ja jetzt erstmal versorgt bis ca.2030. ￼Gibt ja viell. mal 'ne 26'er Retro Welle..
Hab mir letztens das WOM Sonderheft" Best auf 2015" gekauft und fand es krass, wie wenige 26" Teile da nur noch drin sind( speziell LRS ). Aber viell.ist es ja nötig. Wer weiß?!


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Januar 2015)

@codit: Suchst Du das AM explizit mit Rohloff Aufnahme? Mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden ist es doch umrüstbar und die Rohloff Zugverlegung wir überbewertet, fand die bisher an keinem meiner Räder optimal.


----------



## codit (14. Januar 2015)

@Ferkelmann , ich habe Dir eine PM geschickt.


----------



## b0nsei (15. Januar 2015)

Alte Schule


----------



## Mountain_Screen (15. Januar 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> Alte Schule



Für mich immer noch der Allrounder zwischen Enduro und DH. 

Hast du vlt. die Möglichkeit ein 27,5" Laufrad samt Bereifung in den Hinterbau des Ion 18 zu halten?

Bei mir wäre nach messen noch genug Platz da um einen 27,5 LRS in den Hinterbau einzubauen, allerdings hab ich keine Möglichkeit dies auszuprobieren.

Dein Rahmen ist einer der letzten aus der Serie oder?


----------



## codit (15. Januar 2015)

Warum interessiert das? 26er Felgen und die passenden Speichenlängen wird es vermutlich genauso lange geben wie 27.5er Felgen. Und ein Laufrad ist selber, beim lokalen Händler oder beim Laufradguru besser und nicht viel teurer (manchesmal auch viel günstiger) aufgebaut als eines von der Stange


----------



## b0nsei (15. Januar 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Für mich immer noch der Allrounder zwischen Enduro und DH.
> 
> Hast du vlt. die Möglichkeit ein 27,5" Laufrad samt Bereifung in den Hinterbau des Ion 18 zu halten?
> 
> ...



Ja klar kann ich morgen mal probieren. Kein Ding! Gib dir dann info zwecks platz usw.

Jups ist einer von den letzten

Ich muss aber codit recht geben. 26" wirst du ewig bekommen.
Wir bauen zur zeit sehr viele auf. 27,5 natürlich auch aber umrüsten von 26 auf 27,5 tun recht wenige!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. Januar 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> Ja klar kann ich morgen mal probieren. Kein Ding! Gib dir dann info zwecks platz usw.
> 
> Jups ist einer von den letzten
> 
> ...



Das ist super, dafür schonmal vielen Dank! 

Ich habe die Überlegung mit 27,5" mal vor einiger Zeit angestellt um evtl. im Ion zwei verschiedene Setups zu fahren. Soll heißen ein Setup wie es jetzt aufgebaut ist also mit Totem und Double Barrel für den Park und ein zweites Setup mit leichter 170mm Luftgabel in 27,5" und Luftdämpfer für Touren. Besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit nur vorne mit Gabel auf 27,5" umzubauen. Ist natürlich alles erstmal nur ein Gedankenspiel vlt. kommt auch ein zweites Setup mit 26" Bereifung in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (16. Januar 2015)

Nachdem z.B. die von mir präferierten 26'' ZTR Flow Ex Felgen bei Bike Components als Auslaufartikel gekennzeichnet sind und bei Bike Discount garnicht mehr zu kriegen sind.. weiß nicht so recht ob du mit der Aussage so recht hast..
Und wies mit Reifen aussieht? Noch ist die Lage entspannt,undIch befürchte das in Zukunft 26'' vielleicht noch an Baumarkträdern zu finden ist und es die hochwertigen Reifen von Conti z.B. nicht mehr in der Größe gibt.


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2015)

Die ZTR Flow EX in 26" wird es noch eine ganze weile geben, nur im neuen Design. Deshalb ist die "alte" auch ein Auslaufartikel.

Ich würde mir im Moment noch keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## b0nsei (16. Januar 2015)

So heute mal das 27,5" Laufrad reingesteckt. 
Reifen ist ein 2.35 Hans Dampf
Sorry aber leider ist mein bike noch bisschen dreckig
Letzte Ausfahrt war gestern.
Vom Platz sollte es( ich sag mal so) gerade noch reichen.
Ein größerer Stein sollte aberetz ned im Reifen stecken bleiben. 
Sind rund um den Reifen ca. 5mm platz. 








guru39 schrieb:


> Die ZTR Flow EX in 26" wird es noch eine ganze weile geben, nur im neuen Design. Deshalb ist die "alte" auch ein Auslaufartikel.
> 
> Ich würde mir im Moment noch keine Sorgen machen.



Da schließe ich mich Guru an! Hab da auch keine bedenken


----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. Januar 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> So heute mal das 27,5" Laufrad reingesteckt.
> Reifen ist ein 2.35 Hans Dampf
> Sorry aber leider ist mein bike noch bisschen dreckig
> Letzte Ausfahrt war gestern.
> ...



Da sage ich nochmals besten Dank. 

Vom Platz sieht es ja eigentlich noch ganz gut aus, zumindest besser als an der Reifenflanke mit 26" wo deutlich weniger als 5mm Platz sind.


----------



## SirBsod (17. Januar 2015)

2,35.. der Hans Dampf baut meiner Erfahrung nach eh a bissl breit.. hmm so wies ausschaut bin ich dann aber ganz zuversichtlich dass ich in meinem Helius AM notfalls auch ein 27,5er reinbekomme... hab bloß einen 135er Hinterbau,kann daher leider nicht mal zum testen das Hinterrad von nem Biker ausm Freundeskreis einsetzen..alle anderen fahren noch 26''...


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Januar 2015)

meinst nicht, dass ist ein bisschen knapp? bei entsprechend kurvigen strecken könnte da doch der mantel an sitz- und kettenstrebe schleifen. ganz zu schweigen, wenns ein wenig matschig ist und der reifen sich zusetzt.
bin kein experte in sachen rahmengeo, aber verhagelts die dir nicht minimal, wenn du die laufradgröße änderst?
ich muß allerdings gestehen, dass ich persöhnlich auch schon daran gedacht habe vorne auf 27.5 umzusteigen. vorteile überwiegen imho vorne (überrollverhalten, grip...) und man erspart sich den kompromiss bzgl. kaum platz am HR.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. Januar 2015)

Solange vorne und hinten die gleiche Laufradgröße drin ist, bleiben die eigentlichen Winkel gleich. Die Tretlagerhöhe verändert sich dann logischerweise.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. Januar 2015)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> meinst nicht, dass ist ein bisschen knapp? bei entsprechend kurvigen strecken könnte da doch der mantel an sitz- und kettenstrebe schleifen. ganz zu schweigen, wenns ein wenig matschig ist und der reifen sich zusetzt.
> bin kein experte in sachen rahmengeo, aber verhagelts die dir nicht minimal, wenn du die laufradgröße änderst?
> ich muß allerdings gestehen, dass ich persöhnlich auch schon daran gedacht habe vorne auf 27.5 umzusteigen. vorteile überwiegen imho vorne (überrollverhalten, grip...) und man erspart sich den kompromiss bzgl. kaum platz am HR.



Hab eben mal paar Bilder gemacht wie es bei mir mit 26" Highroller II in 2,4 aussieht. An der Flanke vom Reifen zur Öffnung des "Hufeisens" ist deutlich weniger Platz als auf dem Bild von @b0nsei mit 27,5" Reifen. Aber selbst bei mir kommt es zu keinem Schleifen in scharfen Anliegern oder Kurven da der Hinterbau doch recht steif ist. Was natürlich ein Problem in beiden Fällen darstellt, ist der Matsch der sich zwangsweise dort sammeln wird.


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Januar 2015)

mit der steifigkeit vom hinterbau hast du recht. hab ich nicht bedacht. bei meinem argon schauts mit schwalbe 2.35 auch recht knapp aus und schleifen tut da nichts.

frage in eigener sache.
fährt jmd. ne totem und weiß ad hoc ob das der passende pm-to-pm-adapter für 203 mm scheiben ist (pm 6 aufnahme?)?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Adapter-F203PP-PM6-203-mm-Scheibe--2761.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. Januar 2015)

Totem hat eine PM 8 Aufname, da kannst du Scheiben ab 203mm ohne Adapter fahren.


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Januar 2015)

super. danke für die info.


----------



## b0nsei (18. Januar 2015)

Ich hab eher bedenken wie @neurofibrill auch gesagt hat. Matsch oder irgendwas im Reifen bleibt und dir es klemmt oder den Lack an der Schwinge zerdepert. Drehen tut sich der Reifen, optimal is hald ned!!!


----------



## der stan (19. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen.
Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen:
Ich brauche die Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen von einem Nicolai Bass bj. 2001-2003
gemessene werte von mir sind:
vorne 24,8 mm
hinten 34,9 mm
ich hätte gern ein Referenzmaß, da der Rahmen auseinander gebaut wurde und neue beschichtet.
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Januar 2015)

Geh mal bei N auf die Seite. Da sind unter der Rubrik Service die ganzen alten Datenblätter der Rahmen. Gruss


----------



## Der Kassenwart (19. Januar 2015)

gibt es erfahrungen mit dem umgekehrten fall, nämlich einen vorhandenen 26" LRS in einem neuen rahmen, der auf 27,5" optimiert ist, zumindest übergangsweise zu fahren? probleme mit dem bauraum bestehen hier zwar nicht, aber evtl. änderungen bei geo und resultierendem fahrverhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0nsei (19. Januar 2015)

Also wenn du hinten weiter 27,5" fährst dann hast ein keil Fahrwerk wie bei an Auto. Nur mal so gesagt. Meine aber du verschlechterst dein Fahrverhalten. Wenn du vorne kleiner fährst. Vorne größer als hinten wäre besser wie bei einer Vollcross! Hier ist doch auch der Gedanke mit vorne groß hinten klein.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2015)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> gibt es erfahrungen mit dem umgekehrten fall, nämlich einen vorhandenen 26" LRS in einem neuen rahmen, der auf 27,5" optimiert ist, zumindest übergangsweise zu fahren? probleme mit dem bauraum bestehen hier zwar nicht, aber evtl. änderungen bei geo und resultierendem fahrverhalten.



Tretlager kommt halt tiefer und dann kommts auch auf die Gabel an die du verbaust. Kannst aber auch einen Satz 26+ Reifen reinstecken, dann ists so gut weie egal.

G.


----------



## Seneca02 (19. Januar 2015)

Könnte halt zwischen "Hufeisen" und Reifenflanke hinten eng werden, je nach Felge, Reifen etc. Bei meinem ION 16 ginge das aber (Flow Felge und Baron), ewig Platz ist aber nicht.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (19. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Tretlager kommt halt tiefer und dann kommts auch auf die Gabel an die du verbaust. Kannst aber auch einen Satz 26+ Reifen reinstecken, dann ists so gut weie egal.
> 
> G.


es handelt sich um eine mattoc. superteil und ein weiterer grund, vorerst nicht auf der zwischengröße unterwegs zu sein.
edit: wobei yetis bbh generell schon recht niedrig sind u ich mit den kleinen rädern nur noch auf ca 31-32 mm bodenfreiheit käme


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2015)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Könnte halt zwischen "Hufeisen" und Reifenflanke hinten eng werden, je nach Felge, Reifen etc. Bei meinem ION 16 ginge das aber (Flow Felge und Baron), ewig Platz ist aber nicht.



Hab jetzt mal reininterpretiert das der Kassenwart ein ION hat und bei der Reifenfreit ist doch beim 16ner und 20er die Gleiche angegeben.
Und bei meinem ION 20 Effi ist selbst mit W40 Felge und 2.75er noch richtig gut Platz.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2015)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> es handelt sich um eine mattoc. superteil und ein weiterer grund, vorerst nicht auf der zwischengröße unterwegs zu sein.



Die Mattoc gibts ja sogar mit 2 Vorläufen? Wobei des eher was mit Augenverdrehen zu tun hat 

G.


----------



## Seneca02 (19. Januar 2015)

Die Kettenstrebe beim Effi ist meine ich gerade, beim 16er ION Hufeisenförmig, es wird zwischen Flanke und Reifen eng, nicht da wo der Reifen am breitesten baut....


----------



## trailterror (19. Januar 2015)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wirds bei diversen 27,5' rahmen laut N mit 26'LRS sehr (zu?) eng


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2015)

Hmmh...könnte sein  Hat mich eh überrascht das noch so viel Platz ist, weil der Reifen genau die im PDF vorgeschrieben max. Breite hat 

G.


----------



## der stan (19. Januar 2015)

Danke erstmal.  Auf der N Seite konnte ich leider keine Daten für das bass finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (19. Januar 2015)

der stan schrieb:


> Danke erstmal.  Auf der N Seite konnte ich leider keine Daten für das bass finden.



Jap, da haste Recht. Gibt über das Bass irgendwie nichts mehr. Musst wohl bei N anrufen.

Grüße


----------



## b0nsei (20. Januar 2015)

In der nächsten Zeit werden eh alle Komponenten Hersteller auch Ihre Federgabeln und laufräder usw. In 27,5" Ausführung auf den Markt bringen. Also sollte der Umrüstung wer es machen will nichts im weg stehen. Denke eher es wird in den nächsten Jahren schwieriger für ein 26" bike das kpl. Komponenten spektrum zu bekommen.  Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. Januar 2015)

Vor einem Jahr wärst du mit dieser Aussage noch Hellseher gewesen. Inzwischen hat dich die Wirklichkeit bereits überholt.


----------



## Gala (20. Januar 2015)

Servus zus.
bin dabei mein Helius AM Pinion auf breite Felgen (Ryde Trance Enduro) um zu rüsten
Meine Frage: Front 27,5 od. 26 er?  Fahre zur Zeit noch Lyrik MC2 DH 170. Überlege aber
evtl. auf eine Pike um zu steigen.
Gruss


----------



## trailterror (20. Januar 2015)

Ich denke die pros und kons von 27,5' vs 26' vs 27,5' vorn/26' hinten sollten mittlerweile den meisten geläufig sein.

Kuck einfach WIE du WAS fährst und entscheide dich.
Die entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen...


----------



## Canyon-Freak (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen,ob es möglich ist über Nicolai einen neuen Dämpfer für ein ION 16 zu bekommen, oder geht das nur in Verbindung mit einem neuen Rahmen?


----------



## trailterror (20. Januar 2015)

Bestimmt


----------



## aufauf (20. Januar 2015)

Wo bekomme ich für mein Helium AC 2011 Buchsen für meinen Fox Dämpfer her?
Vorne M6 24mm breit, Hinten M8 49mm breit.
Danke im voraus


----------



## mhubig (20. Januar 2015)

aufauf schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich für mein Helium AC 2011 Buchsen für meinen Fox Dämpfer her?



http://huber-bushings.com am besten kurz anrufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufauf (20. Januar 2015)

Danke


----------



## trailterror (24. Januar 2015)

Weiss jemand ob die Muttern bei kinderfahrrädern (LRS)  feinfühligere gewinde haben als gängige 0815 muttern?

Bzw. haben diese muttern nen extra namen?


----------



## Simbl (24. Januar 2015)

Bei dem Merida von unserem Sohn war ich da auch mal auf der Suche. Metrisches Feingewinde war es nicht, auch im Zollbereich bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Später hab ichs dann ganz sein gelassen mit den Stützrädern und hat auch geklappt.


----------



## trailterror (24. Januar 2015)

Danke schon mal. 

Geht aber nicht um stützräder sondern um ein 24' Vorderrad.... Da muss was her


----------



## b0nsei (24. Januar 2015)

Hab ne kleine Übersicht zu hause.
War immer recht hilfreich.
*



*
Gibt so keinen Unterschied zwischen Kinder und Normal. Nur Hohl- oder Vollachse. 
Gruß Basti


----------



## trailterror (24. Januar 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> Hab ne kleine Übersicht zu hause.
> War immer recht hilfreich.
> *
> Anhang anzeigen 353526*
> ...



Danke  

Nabe ist ne joytech 9mm.

D.h dann müsste eine FG 7,9 passen?

Dank dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0nsei (24. Januar 2015)

Also bei 9mm würde ich eher auf 1mm Steigung setzen. 

Du kannst auch wenn du einen messschieber hast über 2 gewindegänge messen. Die Hälfte ist die Steigung.


----------



## trailterror (25. Januar 2015)

Danke noch mal. 

Mann, hätt nie gedacht, dass ne mutter kaufen so kompliziert sein könnte.

Sowas hab ich net 

Hab ich denn gewissheit, wenn ich in nem bikeshop bestell, wo lediglich was von 9mm steht?

Da wird sonst (bzgl. steigung usw) nicht viel präzisiert


----------



## b0nsei (25. Januar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab ich denn gewissheit, wenn ich in nem bikeshop bestell, wo lediglich was von 9mm steht?



Kann ich dir ned versprechen. Aber so Mutter kostet ja ned die Welt.
Hab in paar shops geschaut, meistens steht alles dabei.


----------



## Tompfl (25. Januar 2015)

Mal wieder Kettenführung, will mir die bpp  2-fach Kettenführung ans Ion16 schrauben, hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit. Fahre eine X0 Kurbel mit 22/36 Kettenbblätter.


----------



## Enze (29. Januar 2015)

Nucleon TST EVO Bremssattel verkehrt herum:
Nachdem ich die Hope V2 montiert habe, kam es mir irgendwie komisch vor....AH, der Deckel vom Bremszylinder schaut nach innen zur Nabe. Logisch ist ja die falsche Seite
Jetzt habe ich gegoogelt und auch Bilder von anderen Radln so gesehen. Man koennte ja aber auch den Sattel drehen und muesste dann nur die Bremsleitung etwas laenger verlegen.
Was meint ihr? Fuer die Funktion/Stabilitaet is die Richtung egal? Fuer die Optik Geschmacksache?


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Januar 2015)

fährt jemand von euch die xfusion hilo strate 150 od. kennt jmd. der sie fährt?
taugt die was?
shocker vertreibt die ja jetzt und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich 309 euro investieren soll.


----------



## WODAN (29. Januar 2015)

Enze schrieb:


> Nucleon TST EVO Bremssattel verkehrt herum:
> Nachdem ich die Hope V2 montiert habe, kam es mir irgendwie komisch vor....AH, der Deckel vom Bremszylinder schaut nach innen zur Nabe. Logisch ist ja die falsche Seite
> Jetzt habe ich gegoogelt und auch Bilder von anderen Radln so gesehen. Man koennte ja aber auch den Sattel drehen und muesste dann nur die Bremsleitung etwas laenger verlegen.
> Was meint ihr? Fuer die Funktion/Stabilitaet is die Richtung egal? Fuer die Optik Geschmacksache?


Hi.
Wie willst Du den Sattel drehen? Gibt nur eine Möglichkeit der Montage. Bei den Hope Bremscheiben auf die Drehrichtung achten. Die Aufnahmen der Nieten von der Reibfläche zum Aluspider sind unterschiedlich hoch und können bei falscher Montage eventuell brechen. Passende Scheiben, die in die Senklöcher des Aluspiders kommen, helfen da ;-)


----------



## Enze (29. Januar 2015)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wie willst Du den Sattel drehen? Gibt nur eine Möglichkeit der Montage. Bei den Hope Bremscheiben auf die Drehrichtung achten. Die Aufnahmen der Nieten von der Reibfläche zum Aluspider sind unterschiedlich hoch und können bei falscher Montage eventuell brechen. Passende Scheiben, die in die Senklöcher des Aluspiders kommen, helfen da ;-)


Hui, erst denken dann posten. Rumdrehen ist natuerlich nicht moeglich. Dann braeuchte ich einen Bremsadapter ausserhalb vom Rahmen....aber das mit den Bremsscheiben...ich habe auf die Laufrichtung geachtet, aber nicht bedacht, dass die jetzt anders herum ist.
Danke


----------



## neurofibrill (6. Februar 2015)

wer weiß was das für eine kefü ist?
kenn die nicht und kann es leider nicht entziffern.
könnte ganz gut an mein neues bike passen.


----------



## Simbl (6. Februar 2015)

Sieht aus wie ne Blackspire Der Guide. Vielleicht lieg ich auch ganz verkehrt, vom Handy aus isses schwer zu beurteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (6. Februar 2015)

habs mal auf der homepage gecheckt.
denk du hast recht. sehen top aus die dinger.
hatte die marke nicht auf meinem schirm.
danke


----------



## Simbl (6. Februar 2015)

Bitte bitte


----------



## raschaa (9. Februar 2015)

ich habe die blackspire twinty 2fach führung an meinem ion16, funzt super!


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Februar 2015)

hab mir die der guide gestern bei chainreaction bestellt.
bin gespannt...


----------



## neurofibrill (12. Februar 2015)

fahr nen marzocchi roco wc 216x63 mit 500x2.5 feder.
würde da auch ne 2.75 feder von rock shox passen?
adapterfrei (nicht wie die von cane creek)?


----------



## provester (15. Februar 2015)

Immer wieder das gleiche Problem: - brauch ich am Ion die 180er oder 183er Hope Scheibe hinten?

Danke vorab!

Gruß Chris


----------



## mhubig (15. Februar 2015)

provester schrieb:


> brauch ich am Ion die 180er oder 183er Hope Scheibe hinten?



Am ION 16 650B ist es die 180er. Sowas kannste aber auch immer in den Techsheets nachlesen: http://shop.nicolai.net/index.php/techsheet


----------



## vinc (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community, hat jemand eine Idee oder Ahnung wie ich mein Bike sicher in der Garage unterbringen kann? Diebstahl bzw Versicherungstechnisch.  Die Wohnung ist leider keine Alternative...   Danke schon im Voraus für nützliche Tipps!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2015)

Ist ne etwas unkonventionelle Idee, aber ich mach des so  Meins steht im Auto in der Garage, da ists mitversichert bei meiner Versicherung.
Fallste noch keinen Bus hast, ist das aber ne recht teure Lösung 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (20. Februar 2015)

Mittlerweile wieder im Eigentum wohnend, da brauchts nicht sowas, aber dennoch vlt. ganz guter Tipp.. Bodenanker in kellerboden schrauben und bike mit abus granit abschließen..
http://www.abus.com/ger/Sicherheit-Unterwegs/Fahrraeder/Fahrradschloesser/Wand-Bodenanker


----------



## JAY-L (20. Februar 2015)

Wenn das Rad in der Garge steht und diese Abgeschlossen ist gehört es zu Hausrat und muss eigentlich nicht extra versichert werden.
Bei einem Diebstahl wenn die Garage aufgebrochen wird sollte das Rad versichert sein.

http://www.hausrat-info24.de/ratgeber/nicht-jede-hausratversicherung-gilt-fur-die-garage/


----------



## Daimonion (21. Februar 2015)

Falls es doch zu einem Diebstahl kommt könnte der Spybike GPS-Tracker eine Option sein:

http://www.fahrrad-diebstahl.com/

bzw.

http://www.integratedtrackers.com/GPSTrack/


----------



## Joshua60 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich habe leider feststellen müssen, dass meine alte Hausrat nur 1000€ pro Rad oder überhaupt für Fahrräder versicherte. Meine jetzige zahlt 5000€ pro Rad, was leider nicht ganz langt . Aber besser als nix.
GPS-Tracker scheinen sinnvoll, aber nur, wenn nicht mit Standardwerkzeug spielend ausbaubar


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Februar 2015)

Meistens handelt es sich doch um s.g. Beschaffungskriminalität.
Und wenn es wie so oft schnellstens in Teilen weiter geschoben wird ist das mit den GPS-Tracker weniger hilfreich, 
da ist die Methode mit ein gutes Schloss (wie ich es auch Handhabe) sympathischer.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2015)

Klassisch für Beschaffungskriminalität ist eher der Klau an der Straße abgestellter Fahrräder oder meinetwegen auch aus dem Gemeinschaftskeller. Wer sein N so parkt ist m.E. Einfach fahrlässig.
Hochwertige Räder gehören eingeschlossen, wo man nur selbst Zutritt hat, Garage, Wohnung etc., meinetwegen auch abschließbares Kellerabteil, solange man nicht in einer Assigegend wohnt.
Vor allem Klau aus der abgeschlossenen Wohnung ist nicht Beschaffungskriminalität, zumindest nicht in D.

Am Abklau von angeschlossenen Rädern ist fast genauso schlimm der oft dabei angewendete Vandalismus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2015)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider feststellen müssen, dass meine alte Hausrat nur 1000€ pro Rad oder überhaupt für Fahrräder versicherte. Meine jetzige zahlt 5000€ pro Rad, was leider nicht ganz langt . Aber besser als nix.
> GPS-Tracker scheinen sinnvoll, aber nur, wenn nicht mit Standardwerkzeug spielend ausbaubar



Jepp, war bei mir glaub ich auch so damals. Wenns aber zusätzlich im Autos steht und man hat die passende Versicherung, dann kanns auch ein teures Nicolai sein.

G.


----------



## pillehille (22. Februar 2015)

Anekdötchen vom letzten AlpenX:
In unseren Hotelkeller würde eingebrochen und die Diebe hatten einfachen Zugang zu folgenden Rädern
-2x Helius FR
-Helius AC Pinion
-2x LV 301
-2x Rotwild X1
-2x KTM (höchstens 500e pro Stk.)
-Rotwild E1
-Scalpel 
-Stumpjumper

Geklaut wurde das Specialized und die beiden KTM... 

Daher am besten zum Schutz immer noch ein paar billige Räder mit zu den teuren stellen


----------



## vinc (23. Februar 2015)

Ich danke euch. Ich denke ich werde es mit Abus Bodenanker und entsprechendem Schloss versuchen.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Februar 2015)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Klassisch für Beschaffungskriminalität ist eher der Klau an der Straße abgestellter Fahrräder oder meinetwegen auch aus dem Gemeinschaftskeller. Wer sein N so parkt ist m.E. Einfach fahrlässig.
> Hochwertige Räder gehören eingeschlossen, wo man nur selbst Zutritt hat, Garage, Wohnung etc., meinetwegen auch abschließbares Kellerabteil, solange man nicht in einer Assigegend wohnt.
> Vor allem Klau aus der abgeschlossenen Wohnung ist nicht Beschaffungskriminalität, zumindest nicht in D.
> 
> Am Abklau von angeschlossenen Rädern ist fast genauso schlimm der oft dabei angewendete Vandalismus


Stimmt nicht ganz, bekannte von mir wurde regelrecht ausspioniert durch Drogen-suchtigen die aus sein Abgeschlossnen Keller mehrere Hochwertige Bikes entwendet haben.
Aufgefallen ist dies ganze durch das es bei eine Umfrage in der Nachbarschaft die Beobachtet haben das nach die Müllabfuhr die Tonnen herausgestellt hatten auch Bikes aus dem Haus getragen wurden. Hier gab es eine Tipp der Örtliche Polizei es mit (mehrere) Gute Schlösser und Wandanker zu sichern, da eine Diebstahl in den meisten Fällen die ersten Sekunden entschieden wird ob sie weiter machen oder abbrechen. Dies hat meistens auch nichts mit der Wohngegend zu tun, Gegenteil gute Gegend gute beute.
Soll aber nicht heißen das mit diese Wandanker-Methode es nicht geklaut werden kann.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2015)

pillehille schrieb:


> Geklaut wurde das Specialized und die beiden KTM...
> 
> Daher am besten zum Schutz immer noch ein paar billige Räder mit zu den teuren stellen



Da waren die Speci/KTM Fahrer sicher ganz glücklich, Euch den Arsch gerettet zu haben 
Hilfreich ist auch Rahmenaufkleber strippen.
Wenn ich mit dem Nuci unterwegs bin, werde ich auch des Öfteren mal als Rowdy auf seelenlosem E-Bike angesehen. E-Bike ist natütlich wieder kein Gegenargument für Klau


----------



## madre (24. Februar 2015)

ich hatte 2 Räder zusammenegschlossen. Dadurch ist es bei uns unmöglich diese aus dem keller zu tragen ( enge steile kellertreppe).
Daraufhin sind sie dann in den Keller eingestiegen und haben die Schlösser aufgeflext.... 

Ich wechsel jetzt meine Vesicherung . In meiner Hausrat ist die entschädigung nur bis zu einem gewissen % der Hausratsumme versicherbar. Und zwar für den gesammtschaen nicht für das einzelne Rad .
Bei der Allianz ist es so :
Wenn Sie ein Fahrrad besitzen, ist die Fahrradversicherung FahrradPlus der perfekte Zusatzbaustein zu Ihrer Hausratversicherung.

*Überall:* Wir sichern Ihr Fahrrad an jedem Ort, rund um die Uhr gegen Diebstahl ab – auch nachts, vor dem Haus, im Fahrradkeller und unterwegs, auch auf Reisen, weltweit. Das Fahrrad muss abgeschlossen sein, damit die Versicherung greift.
*Unbegrenzt:* Ihr Fahrrad ist bis zur Versicherungssumme Ihrer Hausratversicherung versichert – es gibt keine eigene Entschädigungsgrenze für die Fahrradversicherung.
*Umfassend:* Im Schadensfall ersetzen wir den Neuwert des Fahrrads. Den Diebstahl müssen Sie dazu bei der Polizei anzeigen und Unterlagen über den Hersteller, Marke und Rahmennummer vorlegen. Bewahren Sie diese Informationen gut auf!
Bei meiner Versicherung ( bei der ich selber arbeite ) ist das einfach nicht möglich.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand das Drehmoment für die Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben am ION 16 sagen? 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Simbl (25. Februar 2015)

Handfest  

Ne im Ernst: Sollten 8 NM sein


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Februar 2015)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand das Drehmoment für die Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben am ION 16 sagen?
> 
> Danke & Gruß



http://shop.nicolai.net/index.php/cycle/fullys-x/ion-16-27-5.html

Moin, guckst du hier;-)


----------



## Trader Mario (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, eine Frage zum HS Pimpkit.
Ich wollt den gerade anbauen und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schrauben der Kurbeln nicht mit dem Pimpkit-Zubehör zusammenpassen.
Ich habe eine HS AM am Rad.
Wie bekomme ich das Pimpkit an die Kurbel??? :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (3. März 2015)

@vinc Bodenanker und Schloß ist gut... aber, als jemand der sich eine Zeitlang dienstlich mit Lockpicking befasst hat, kann ich sagen: Nimm 2 Schlösser von unterschiedlichen Herstellern! z.B. Abus Granit und ein Kryptonite.Bei beiden Schlössern sieht man mit einem Bolzenschneider relativ alt aus, selbst Flex braucht bei sowas relativ lange und ist laut,bleibt nur Lockpickung. Ein Dieb hat sich dann meistens auf eine Marke bzw. einen Schloßtyp spezialisiert oder hat nur einen Schlagschlüsseltypus dabei und verzweifelt dann am anderen Schloß.


----------



## Trader Mario (3. März 2015)

Post #6677 hat sich erledigt. Danke an Hendrik von Nicolai!


----------



## Jack22001 (5. März 2015)

Hallo,

war länger nicht im Forum, also evt. gabs die Frage schonmal:
Argon CX: Ist es möglich das mit Pinion zu bekommen? Ne Option seh ich im Techsheet nicht.

Thx Jack22001


----------



## andi.f.1809 (5. März 2015)

das mit dem cx und Pinion hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber mit einem rr Lenker ist das etwas unpraktisch....
funktionell wie auch optisch,oder gibt es hierzu auch schon irgendwelche Lösungen?


----------



## Jack22001 (5. März 2015)

Ich habs gefunden. Im Katalog steht das es die Pinion Option gibt.
http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicolai-katalog-2015-online


Mit dem RR Lenker hab ich auch schon überlegt ob das geht. Man müsste den Drehgriff  dann über das gebogene Rohr bis zum graden Stück in der Mitte bringen. Weiss nicht ob das geht....


----------



## neurofibrill (5. März 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...ram-matchmaker-und-pinionrohloff-schalthebel/

ist allerdings bis dato wohl leider nicht dem prototypenstatus erwachsen...


----------



## Jack22001 (5. März 2015)

naja ich hätte fürs Getriebe schon lieber den Drehgriff als nen Trigger. Man kann einfach besser viele Gänge überspringen mit einem Dreh.


----------



## Holland (5. März 2015)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Ich habs gefunden. Im Katalog steht das es die Pinion Option gibt.
> http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicolai-katalog-2015-online
> 
> 
> Mit dem RR Lenker hab ich auch schon überlegt ob das geht. Man müsste den Drehgriff  dann über das gebogene Rohr bis zum graden Stück in der Mitte bringen. Weiss nicht ob das geht....



Drüberschieben wird wohl nicht gehen (Lenkerdurchmesser!). Ein teilbarer Dropbar wäre die Lösung. Hatte ich mal an einem Tandem mit Gripshift so gemacht (100 Jahre her). Ich meine, das man bei Norwid so einen im Programm hat oder hatte.
Ansonsten Montage am unteren Lenkerende mit einem Adapterrohr. Dazu finden sich Bastelanleitungen im Netz.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (5. März 2015)

kurzer Nachtrag: *M-gineering split-endz*
http://www.m-gineering.nl/shopstuur.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physio (22. März 2015)

Servus zusammen,

passt die XO1-Kurbel mit Q-Faktor 168 mm ans Helius AM?

Grüße!


----------



## Martin1508 (22. März 2015)

Jap!


----------



## Physio (22. März 2015)

Merci!


----------



## softbiker (26. März 2015)

Ich möchte mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Ich bin so verzweifelt auf der Suche nach der passenden Lenkerposition. Immer schläft mir der Arm ein und das Handgelenk tut weh.

Auf meinem Helius FR habe ich in letzter Zeit einen 75er Vorbau mit 17° und einen Vector mir 12° und keinem Rise gefahren. 

Das ging dann nicht mehr gut. Nun habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen einen SQ-Lab mit gar 16° Backsweep und 5cm Rise zu bestellen. Ich habe gehadert das Ding zu montieren was ich schlußendlich dann gemacht habe. Das ich mir das hätte sparen können, könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen. Notiz an mich -> für was brauch ich Motorkrossfeeling auf nem Mountenbike.

Nun meine Frage:

Nach bestimmt 10 verschiedenen Lenkern welche ich ausprobiert habe komme ich einfach nicht mehr weiter, wie also soll ich weiter vorgehen?


----------



## neurofibrill (26. März 2015)

bin mir nicht sicher ob ich am richtigen ende anknüpfe, aber was für griffe fährst du denn?


----------



## softbiker (26. März 2015)

normale Lok-on von TLD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (26. März 2015)

Ja das ist eine gute Idee mal die Griffe zu wechseln, sollte doch bestimmt irgendwelche geben, die das Handgelenk stützen. Gabs vor Jahren  schon mal als Biogrip oder so, k.A. ob es die noch gibt.


----------



## Seneca02 (26. März 2015)

die meine ich:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1x-Paar-Biog...61?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3cf4b78be1


----------



## neurofibrill (26. März 2015)

gibt da auch "abfahrtsorientiertere" varianten von ergon. vlt. mal im bikemarkt schauen, dann wirds beim ausprobieren nicht so teuer.


----------



## b0nsei (26. März 2015)

Wie sieht den deine deine ganze Sitzposition aus? Fährst du sehr sportlich? Denke deine Beschwerden kommen eher von der kpl. Haltung am Bike. Der Lenker ist nicht zu verachten aber eher nebensächlich wenn du schon 10 probiert hast. Wie groß bist du? RH? Schrittlänge? 

Wenn du so lange schon rum bastelst is da mehr dahinter würde ich mal sagen.  

Gruß basti


----------



## kephren23 (26. März 2015)

Sollte das mit den griffen nicht klappen wären Nen paar mehr Infos natürlich auch noch gut.
Größe,  rahmengröße,  armlänge, beinlänge, sattelstütze, sattelstellung,
schulterbreite, usw.
Vielleicht mal nen Foto vom aktuellen Aufbau posten.


----------



## softbiker (26. März 2015)

Ich mess heute Abend alles mal nach. Dann schmeiß ich diesen SQ-lap Lenker wieder runter.
Rahmengröße ist L (Bj. 2008) bei einer Körpergröße von 1,86cm wobei ich relativ kurze Beine habe. Innenbeinlänge liegt bei 85 cm.


----------



## pfalz (26. März 2015)

die ergon-Griffe GE1 fahre ich schon sehr lange und bin sehr zufrieden. Oder diese probieren: http://www.66sick.de/produkte/fahrradgriffe/aa-enduro-grip.html


----------



## der-gute (26. März 2015)

ich finds übrigens irgendwie scheisse,
das es die meisten Griffe nur in Small und Medium gibt.

ich bin aber nicht Small oder Medium...
da wird die Auswahl echt klein.


----------



## neurofibrill (27. März 2015)

naja, wenn der griff dicker wird, dann wird auch die aufgewendete griffkraft höher. kann dann auf dem letzten trail an ner schlüsselstelle entscheidend sein. bin trotz floßen wieder ganz schnell auf s griffe gewechselt.


----------



## softbiker (27. März 2015)

So ich hab jetzt mal diesen komischen SQ-Lab Lenker wieder runtergeschmissen.
War ja auch eine Vergewaltigung wie man so schön sieht.
Danach hab ich nen FSA-Riser draufgebaut mit 9/5. Nach einer kurzen Proberunde erwies sich das als äußerst angenehm und auch die Haltekraft hat sich mehr auf die Handfläche verteilt als auf die Ballenfläche am kleinen Finger.
Das kuriose daran ist jedoch das der FSA-Riser nur 710mm breit ist, und der Backsweep sogar noch zu viel erscheint.
Es ist wohl so dass ich mit diesen enorm breiten Lenkern doch nicht so gut zurecht komme wie ich mir Anfangs immer eingeredet habe.
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch einen Lenker suchen der weniger als 9° Backsweep hat und den mal probieren.
Bild 109-111 ist mit einem FSA-Riser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. März 2015)

und mit deine Sattelstellung kommst du klar


----------



## der-gute (27. März 2015)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> naja, wenn der griff dicker wird, dann wird auch die aufgewendete griffkraft höher. kann dann auf dem letzten trail an ner schlüsselstelle entscheidend sein. bin trotz floßen wieder ganz schnell auf s griffe gewechselt.



wenn ich aber den ganzen Trail krampfhaft einen zu kleinen Griff fest halten muss,
hab ich fast unten auch keine Kraft mehr...


----------



## tommi101 (28. März 2015)

@der-gute 
Haste den Odi Roque schon mal probiert?
Der war mir (Handschuhgröße XL) jedenfalls zu dick...vielleicht passt er Dir ja.
Dämpft auch gut das Teil.

Ich hab auch schon viel getestet und komme iwi immer zurück auf Syntace Moto in 30mm.
Könnte Dir in 33mm ja eventuell auch zusagen..


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2015)

Du meinst bestimmt den Rogue. Ist aber auf jedenfall der Beste (für mich), bei dem bin ich hängengeblieben seit 14 Jahren.
Dazwischen immer mal kurz was Anderes (billigeres) für einen Monat, aber das Andere war immer bähh.

G.


----------



## trailterror (28. März 2015)

Find die rogues auch super.

Die Lock on grips von race face sind den rogues sehr ähnlich


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2015)

Jo Rogue ist Top, vermutlich der beste Griff auf dem Markt, viele andere "Hersteller" lassen ehh bei ODI produzieren.


----------



## der-gute (29. März 2015)

Wo bekommt man die?
Gibt's verschiedene Größen?


----------



## Dutshlander (29. März 2015)

z.b. Bike-discount BMO  usw.


----------



## der-gute (29. März 2015)

hab sie mir mal bestellt...

bisher stand ich ja eher auf anatomisch geformte Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (31. März 2015)

Frau braucht mal wieder Hilfe.. Kann ich 26" Schläuche für 27,5" Laufräder/Reifen verwenden ? Thx


----------



## Martin1508 (31. März 2015)

Hab ich heute in Spanien auf Tour gelernt. Ja, das funktioniert. Gruss


----------



## Phippsy (31. März 2015)

Z.B. AMG Rotwild fährt mit 26er Schläuchen in 29er Reifen


----------



## Midgetman (1. April 2015)

...und zur Not kommt man auch mit 29er Schläuchen auf 26" Felgen nach Hause.


----------



## Physio (3. April 2015)

Servus...
Weiß zufällig jemand, ob man bei der Hausmesse in Lübbrechtsen die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit käuflich erwerben kann??
Ich bräuchte wohl mal neue Decals...


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

wie wärs das vorher zu bestellen, dann kannste die sicher abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (3. April 2015)

Decals mitzunehmen sollte kein Problem sein. Letztes Jahr gab es auch einen Verkauf von Shirts, Hoodies, N-Hüten und was es sonst noch so an Musthaves gibt


----------



## Physio (3. April 2015)

Ah jawoll... Guter Tip
Soweit hatte ich grad nich gedacht...


----------



## Physio (3. April 2015)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Decals mitzunehmen sollte kein Problem sein. Letztes Jahr gab es auch einen Verkauf von Shirts, Hoodies, N-Hüten und was es sonst noch so an Musthaves gibt



Prima!


----------



## Shimon (5. April 2015)

Guten Abend und frohes Eier suchen!!
Wo ran kann es liegen wenn ich das Hinterrad (Achse) handfest angezogen habe das mein Rad sich nicht mehr Kurbel lässt? 
Im Freilauf läuft es und wenn die Achse kaum angezogen ist dann auch.


----------



## kephren23 (5. April 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Guten Abend und frohes Eier suchen!!
> Wo ran kann es liegen wenn ich das Hinterrad (Achse) handfest angezogen habe das mein Rad sich nicht mehr Kurbel lässt?
> Im Freilauf läuft es und wenn die Achse kaum angezogen ist dann auch.


hmm, fehlt vielleicht irgend ein nabenspacer? oder von der kasette?, das diese blockiert wenn du es voll anziehst.


----------



## Shimon (5. April 2015)

Spacer dürften keine Fehlen bzw lief es auch so immer. Mir kommt es so vor würde der Freilauf zu stark gespannt. 
Komisch das dass Problem auf einmal so angefangen hat.
Den Freilauf habe ich gereinigt und gut gefettet.


----------



## kephren23 (5. April 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Komisch das dass Problem auf einmal so angefangen hat.
> Den Freilauf habe ich gereinigt und gut gefettet.


hast du vor oder nachdem problem gereinigt und gefettet?
Was für ein freilauf ist es? Hope?


----------



## Shimon (5. April 2015)

Danach.
Die Nabe ist einen von Sixpack.


----------



## Gefahradler (5. April 2015)

Frage an Nicolai: wird es in naher Zukunft ein Fully mit 27,5+ (PLUS) Reifenfreiheit geben? Danke für die Antwort schonmal


----------



## kephren23 (5. April 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Danach.
> Die Nabe ist einen von Sixpack.



Hmm welchen Rahmen hast du?



Gefahradler schrieb:


> Frage an Nicolai: wird es in naher Zukunft ein Fully mit 27,5+ (PLUS) Reifenfreiheit geben? Danke für die Antwort schonmal



Es gibt doch genug Fullys von Nicolai. Und Reifenfreiheit haben die auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. April 2015)

Aber sicher nicht für 27.5x3.25 oder so.
Die Nicolai Hinterbauten sind nicht dafür bekannt, sehr breite Reifen aufzunehmen.
Warum sollte dann 27.5+ irgendwo rein passen.
Wenn geht das nur in ein 29"...und da sind zumeist 60 mm Breite schon das Maximum mit ausreichendem Freiraum...


----------



## SirBsod (6. April 2015)

Nicolai Hinterbauten sind nicht dafür bekannt sehr breite Reifen aufzunehmen?
Naja.. find die 71,5 mm die das ION 16 bzw. Helius AM haben schon ne deutliche Ansage..des entspricht ja 2,8er Reifen..
Wenn ich mir da die Rahmen anderer Hersteller anschaue ist das schon deutlich mehr als üblich


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2015)

Ein 2.4er FA passt ins Helius grade noch so rein....Ist aber schon relativ knapp

Das ding, dass ins 27,5er Ion kein 26er reifen reinpasst find ich auch schade...

Wie wärs eigentlich mal wieder mit nem Eingelenker-Enduro/AM? Dazu ne verstelloption der KS länge um 26' (evtl 26'+) und 27,5' fahren zu können 
Würde mich reizen....


----------



## Shimon (6. April 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hmm welchen Rahmen hast du?
> 
> Ich hab nen Ion 16


----------



## SirBsod (6. April 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ein 2.4er FA passt ins Helius grade noch so rein....Ist aber schon relativ knapp



Ich hab jetzt im Winter im Helius nen 2.5er Baron drin gehabt..hat gut funktioniert..


----------



## codit (6. April 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ein 2.4er FA passt ins Helius grade noch so rein....Ist aber schon relativ knapp


Bin im Helius (AC Modelljahr 2010) vor Jahren FA2.4 gefahren, heute sind RQ2.4 drin. Beides funzt problemlos. Auch noch genug Platz für reichlich Modder vorhanden. Felge übrigens Flow (ohne ex). Auf dem Weg zu 30mm Maulweite könnte es aber dann für den FA irgendwann eng werden.



trailterror schrieb:


> Wie wärs eigentlich mal wieder mit nem Eingelenker-Enduro/AM? Dazu ne verstelloption der KS länge um 26' (evtl 26'+) und 27,5' fahren zu können
> Würde mich reizen....


----------



## kephren23 (7. April 2015)

@Shimon 

Check nochmal deine Nabe, da scheint irgenwas nicht okay zu sein.


----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2015)

Wegen der Nabe: Sicher, dass du sie wieder korrekt zusammengesteckt hast? Muss ja nur eine Feder einer Sperrklinke irgendwo ein bisschen zu weit rausstehen.


----------



## Shimon (8. April 2015)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Wegen der Nabe: Sicher, dass du sie wieder korrekt zusammengesteckt hast? Muss ja nur eine Feder einer Sperrklinke irgendwo ein bisschen zu weit rausstehen.



Vermutlich ist es das Lager vom Freilauf. 
Schade das die Nabe (Lager) nicht für besondere Langlebigkeit spricht ist noch keine 6 Monate im einsatz. 
Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. April 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist es das Lager vom Freilauf.
> Schade das die Nabe (Lager) nicht für besondere Langlebigkeit spricht ist noch keine 6 Monate im einsatz.
> Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, vielen Dank für eure Antworten.



Wie ist die Sixpack Nabe aufgebaut?

Sind in der Nabe selber zwei Industrielager und im Freilaufgehäuse ebenfalls Industrielager verbaut?

Nach deiner Schilderung klingt es eher nach einem Verspannen des gesamten Systems. Wenn es Industrielager sind kannst du diese wenn Werkezug vorhanden ist selbst tauschen und Ersatzlager in einem Industrieshop bestellen. Man kann auch mit höherwertigen Naben wie z.B. Hope schlechte Erfahrung machen. Habe zwei Laufradsätze mit Hope-Naben und bei beiden musste ich schon jeweils einmal ein Lager tauschen. Hat mich allerdings durch den simplen Aufbau keine 30 Minuten und nicht mehr als 10€ gekostet.


----------



## Shimon (8. April 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Wie ist die Sixpack Nabe aufgebaut?
> 
> Sind in der Nabe selber zwei Industrielager und im Freilaufgehäuse ebenfalls Industrielager verbaut?
> 
> Nach deiner Schilderung klingt es eher nach einem Verspannen des gesamten Systems. Wenn es Industrielager sind kannst du diese wenn Werkezug vorhanden ist selbst tauschen und Ersatzlager in einem Industrieshop bestellen. Man kann auch mit höherwertigen Naben wie z.B. Hope schlechte Erfahrung machen. Habe zwei Laufradsätze mit Hope-Naben und bei beiden musste ich schon jeweils einmal ein Lager tauschen. Hat mich allerdings durch den simplen Aufbau keine 30 Minuten und nicht mehr als 10€ gekostet.



Wenn das System verspannt ist, was mache ich dann?
Hatte noch nie das Problem.

Ps.: deine Beschreibung vom Aufbau der Narbe stimmt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. April 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Wenn das System verspannt ist, was mache ich dann?
> Hatte noch nie das Problem.
> 
> Ps.: deine Beschreibung vom Aufbau der Narbe stimmt.



Das verspannen kann verschiedene Gründe haben.

Sitzt zwischen dem rechten Nabenlager und dem Freilaufgehäuse ein Distanzring?

Wurden bei der Reinigung die Industrielager entfernt bzw. die Achse mit einem Lager entfernt?

Sind auf beiden Seiten unterschiedliche Endkappen verbaut die evtl. vertauscht wurden?

Hilfreich wären ein paar Bilder mit abgezogenem Freilaufkörper, der zusammengebauten Nabe, Endkappen usw.


----------



## Shimon (8. April 2015)

Also das Problem lag anscheinden (Aussage vom Fachmann) an einem Angelaufen Nadellager im Freilauf. Das Lager hat zuviel Feuchtigkeit abbekommen über die 6 Monate.
Jetzt mal schauen ob es das wirklich war.


----------



## wildbiker (8. April 2015)

Hat hier jemand an seinem Ion16 (650B) die Magura MT7 verbaut. Ich habe keinen Plan welchen PM ich nehmen soll. Will 180er Scheibe fahren und weiß nicht was PM5; PM6 und PM7 bedeuten bzw. was ans Ion passt.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand an seinem Ion16 (650B) die Magura MT7 verbaut. Ich habe keinen Plan welchen PM ich nehmen soll. Will 180er Scheibe fahren und weiß nicht was PM5; PM6 und PM7 bedeuten bzw. was ans Ion passt.



Brauchst garnichts, 180mm kannste direkt anschrauben 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (8. April 2015)

Hm ..  Bei der mt7 hat hibike verschiedene Ausführungen bei 180 mm 
Gibt 
180 mm pm 5
180 mm pm 6
180 mm pm 7

Das ich für die Pike keinen Adapter brauch is mir klar...


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hm ..  Bei der mt7 hat hibike verschiedene Ausführungen bei 180 mm
> Gibt
> 180 mm pm 5
> 180 mm pm 6
> ...



Hab das schon öfter mal geschrieben hoffe ich habs noch richtig in Errinerung.

PM5 140mm
PM6 160mm
PM7 180mm
PM8 200mm

Die Pike müsste PM6 haben, glaub ich. Eigentlich bräuchte man dann einen Adapter, PM6 auf PM7, wie das bei der MT7 ist weiß ich nicht, sollte das ohne Adapter gehen, würde das hinten keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## turbokeks (8. April 2015)

Nu kapier ich gar nix mehr  Die Pike hat eine PM6“-Aufnahme. D.h., man kann eine 160mm-Scheibe ohne Adapter montieren. Möchte man eine größere Scheibe fahren, braucht man einen entsprechenden Adapter. Möchte man z.B. vorne eine 180mm-Scheibe fahren, müsste man bei hibike imho die Version 180mm PM6“ bestellen. PM6“ bezeichnet die Aufnahme an der Gabel, 180mm die Bremsscheibe – und entsprechend dieser Kombi sollte ein passender Adapter beiliegen. Offensichtlich gibt es bei den Bremsgriffen der MT7 keinen Unterschied zwischen rechts und links – daher im hibike-Shop wohl auch keine Unterscheidung zwischen VR- und HR-Bremse.

Das ION16 besitzt eine PM7“-Aufnahme. D.h. man kann eine 180mm-Scheibe ohne Adapter fahren. Möchte man hinten eine 180mm-Scheibe fahren, müsste man im hibike-Shop imho also die Version 180mm PM7“ bestellen – hier dürfte folglich auch kein Adapter bei liegen. Ebenso sollten auch bei den Versionen 160mm PM6“ und 203mm PM8“ keine Adapter beiliegen – da man auch diese direkt montieren kann.

Der Bremssattel spielt imho dabei keine Rolle. Der ist immer gleich. Wichtig ist welche Aufnahme die Gabel bzw. der Rahmen hat. Danach bestimmt sich ob und welchen Adapter man benötigt.

BTW: Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2015)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Nu kapier ich gar nix mehr  Die Pike hat eine PM6“-Aufnahme. D.h., man kann eine 160mm-Scheibe ohne Adapter montieren. Möchte man eine größere Scheibe fahren, braucht man einen entsprechenden Adapter. Möchte man z.B. vorne eine 180mm-Scheibe fahren, müsste man bei hibike imho die Version 180mm PM6“ bestellen. PM6“ bezeichnet die Aufnahme an der Gabel, 180mm die Bremsscheibe – und entsprechend dieser Kombi sollte ein passender Adapter beiliegen. Offensichtlich gibt es bei den Bremsgriffen der MT7 keinen Unterschied zwischen rechts und links – daher im hibike-Shop wohl auch keine Unterscheidung zwischen VR- und HR-Bremse.
> 
> Das ION16 besitzt eine PM7“-Aufnahme. D.h. man kann eine 180mm-Scheibe ohne Adapter fahren. Möchte man hinten eine 180mm-Scheibe fahren, müsste man im hibike-Shop imho also die Version 180mm PM7“ bestellen – hier dürfte folglich auch kein Adapter bei liegen. Ebenso sollten auch bei den Versionen 160mm PM6“ und 203mm PM8“ keine Adapter beiliegen – da man auch diese direkt montieren kann.
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch 
Vielleicht etwas missverständlich 

Also fakt ist, sollte man an der Pike ohne Adapter ne 180er Scheibe fahren können, würde das am Rahmen nicht funktionieren da dieser ja schon ne PM7 Aufnahme hat.
Weil der Bremssattel dann ja quasi nen integrierten Adapter hätte.

Bei Hibike ist dieser Text aber sehr irreführend:
_1x Bremsadapter für PM- oder IS-Aufnahme (es wird kein Adapter bei einer Vorderradbremse mit einer PM 6'' Aufnahme mitgeliefert)_

Nochmal fürs Protokoll:
VR Pike: 180mm - Adapter
HR ION16: 180mm - kein Adapter

So sollte es eigentlich sein.


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2015)

hier ganz aktuell vom guru aufgebaut.
180mm Scheiben, ne Pike und MT7


----------



## pfalz (11. April 2015)

Ich hoffe, ich kann Dir helfen, auch wenn mein Ion 16 nur 26" hat 

HR (entspricht 7" PM): 
180mm Scheibe -> kein Adapter
203mm Scheibe -> Adapter QM26

VR bei Gabel 6" PM, wie die PIKE:
180mm Scheibe -> Adapter QM6
203mm Scheibe -> Adapter QM7

VR bei Gabel 7" PM, wie die Mattoc oder Metric:
180mm Scheibe -> kein Adapter
203mm Scheibe -> Adapter QM26


----------



## XXLspot (12. April 2015)

Mein heutigen Bike hat ein Riss beim Tretlager abbekommen. Jetzt wolle ich mir ein Ion16 Custom zulegen weil der XL zu klein ist. Um die Länge des Rahmen ein bisschen im Rahmen zu halten und die Wendigkeit zu bessern, ist es Sinnvoll das Steuerrohr auf 68 Grad zu stellen, wie am heutigen Bike? Oder wird es doch besser fahren mit die Standard 66 Grad?


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2015)

Ich denk da gibt es kein besser oder schlechter...

Ist geschmackssache, einsatz- und fahrstilabhängig.

Vll ist ja eine variante (via flip chip) 66,5 Low und 67,5 High möglich...:?


----------



## neurofibrill (12. April 2015)

wie lang sind denn so ca. die anschlagsschrauben in slx umwerfern?
hab mir einen im bikemarkt erworben und beide sind 8 mm lang.
die anschläge einstellen ist an meinem bike so nicht mgl.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. April 2015)

Hallo neurofibrill,
aus welchem Grund ist das Einstellen nicht möglich? 
Die Schrauben begrenzen doch nur die Endanschläge; verhindern damit, dass die Kette über das kleine/ große Blatt drüberfällt.
MfG Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (12. April 2015)

schon klar, aber die schrauben sind zu kurz um ein einstellen überhaupt zu ermöglichen. es ist einfach nicht mgl die schwinge auch nur im geringsten zu verschieben. egal ob komplett rein- od rausgedreht, es bewegt sich einfach gar nichts.


----------



## kephren23 (12. April 2015)

8mm ist viel zu kurz, das kann auch nichts werden.
Sollte schon mindestens 13mm haben, ich nehm immer 15mm.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. April 2015)

Echt? Ich habe noch nie `ne Schraube am Umwerfer getauscht...
_Aber ich habe beim Einstellen den Umwerfer z.B. immer im entlasteten Zustand leicht vom kleinen KB weg gedrückt, um diesen Anschlag zu begrenzen.
Aber wenn`s funktioniert, dann würde ich mir halt längere Schrauben besorgen:_
Probieren geht über studieren.

Viel Erfolg, neurofibrill!


----------



## kephren23 (12. April 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Echt? Ich habe noch nie `ne Schraube am Umwerfer getauscht...
> _Aber ich habe beim Einstellen den Umwerfer z.B. immer im entlasteten Zustand leicht vom kleinen KB weg gedrückt, um diesen Anschlag zu begrenzen.
> Aber wenn`s funktioniert, dann würde ich mir halt längere Schrauben besorgen:_
> Probieren geht über studieren.
> ...



Ich habe seit Jahren nicht, keine Schrauben an Umwerfern und Schaltwerken getauscht.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. April 2015)

Na darauf !


----------



## neurofibrill (13. April 2015)

dankeschön!
fahr seit jahren 1fach. so umgeh ich normalerweise derartige probleme. aber an meinem ccler macht halt 2fach einfach mehr sinn. jetzt hab ich den mist.


----------



## h.m. murdock (13. April 2015)

Wo finde ich die Rahmennummer an einem (späten) ION 18 Pinion?
Es scheint so, als ob ich wirklich ne neue Brille Brauche.

Mit Dank und Gruss


----------



## Simbl (13. April 2015)

Die ist in der Gegend vom Schwingendrehpunkt. Sieht man sehr schlecht. Am besten das Hinterrad ausbauen und von oben reinleuchten


----------



## h.m. murdock (14. April 2015)

Danke ich such nochmal..... sonst male ich selber eine drauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (22. April 2015)

kann ich einen lufdämpfer einigermasen auf funktion prüfen ohne bike?
(luft raus, kolben kann rein und rausgezogen werden???)


----------



## raschaa (22. April 2015)

Joar, in maßen schon... er wird auch ohne luft noch ordentlich widerstand leisten weil da immer noch der druck hinter dem IFP ist aber bei ausgeschraubtem ventileinsatz sollte man ihn mit unterstützung des körpergewichts komprimieren können, da kann man mal testen ob die versteller funktionieren. ob er auch "dicht" ist wird man so nicht abschließend beurteilen können....


----------



## neurofibrill (22. April 2015)

letztendlich muss er montiert sein, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe.
hab da einen (neu), aber ich kann bei komplett abgelassenem druck den kolben nicht bewegen.


----------



## raschaa (22. April 2015)

was für'n dämpfer?


----------



## neurofibrill (22. April 2015)

suntour epixon für cc feilen


----------



## raschaa (22. April 2015)

OK, den kenne ich nun gar nicht... 

trotzdem, mit ausgeschraubtem ventileinsatz sollte er sich komprimieren lassen, wenigstens bis zur hälfte. dafür brauchts halt schon kraft so zwischen 40kg - 60kg sollten reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (22. April 2015)

ok, danke. werde es nochmal probieren.


----------



## neurofibrill (23. April 2015)

von hand hats nicht funktioniert, aber der kolben hat sich ordentlich bewegt, wenn ich von 0-200 psi druck gemacht habe.
danke nochmal


----------



## der-gute (26. April 2015)

Kleine Bremsenfrage:

Aktuell fahre ich eine XTR Trail 203/203 am Helius AC 29 2013.
Ich wiege nackt 96 kg, fahre eher aggressiv und selten vorrausschauend  und immer mit Rucksack (Systemgewicht 120kg)

Für ein neues 29" Enduro brauch ich noch ne Bremse...das is die Frage.

Shimano XT M8000 (dann komplett mit 1x11)
Shimano Saint M820
Magura MT-7 
Hope Evo 3 V4/E4

Gewicht von leicht nach schwer:
XT
MT-7
Hope
Saint

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Simbl (26. April 2015)

MT 7


----------



## Shimon (26. April 2015)

Klar die MT7


----------



## Martin1508 (26. April 2015)

Zu meiner Schande muss ich dir zur MT7  raten. Wurfanker!!! Aber, mach vorher den Grifftest. Die Ergonomie gefällt MIR garnicht. Der Guru findet sie geil. Also, teste besser vorher. Gruss


----------



## der-gute (26. April 2015)

Is der anders, wie der von der MT6/8?

Gibts die MT7 auch komplett schwarz?


----------



## Simbl (26. April 2015)

Die gelben Ringe lassen sich ganz einfach entfernen


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Die gelben Ringe lassen sich ganz einfach entfernen




...und dann sieht der Bremssattel so aus.


----------



## raschaa (26. April 2015)

MT7 

die ergonomie der MT reihe ist im prinzip bei allen identisch, lediglich die ohne schnell verstellung der griffweite lassen sich wohl besser an kleine hände bzw. näher an den lenker einstellen.

am dh bike MT7 203/203
am enduro MT7 203 / MT6 180 (SL-Scheibe)
fahrfertig ca. 88kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephisto_ (29. April 2015)

Nachdem ich mit meinem Ion 16 26" ein paar Testrunden gefahren bin ist nun ein neuer dämpfer fällig. Habe mich nun für einen Double Barrel Air CS entschieden. Doch welche Version (Normal oder XVOL)? Muss ich noch was beachten beim Dämpfertausch?


----------



## Simbl (29. April 2015)

Hab gerade einen XV ausgeliehen. Funktioniert bestens im 16er


----------



## pfalz (29. April 2015)

Werfe mal noch die MT5 in die Runde...Wer die Druckpunktverstellung nicht brauch (deren Verstellbereich ich bei der MT7 ohenhin kaum spürbar finde), und von dem gesparten Geld die MT7 Beläge kaufen, wenn man das möchte...und die gelben Dinger sind grau...


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Mai 2015)

frage zum service von rock shox gabeln:
wie bekomme ich am einfachsten die dichtungen unter den abstreifern aus dem casting?
sitzen in meiner totem bombenfest.
raushebeln mit nem großen schraubenzieher ist nicht (s. manual). da bewegt sich gar nichts.
irgendein tipp?


----------



## guru39 (2. Mai 2015)

Ich hab dafür nen Reifenheber...





...in etwa so. Mein Reifenheber ist aber Gummiummantelt.


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Mai 2015)

hab nen großen schraubenzieher mit tape ummantelt. die abstreifer waren kein problem, aber an den dichtungen verzweifel ich.
hab wd40 auf draufgesprüht und lass das mal über nacht einwirken. vlt. gehts dann besser.


----------



## guru39 (2. Mai 2015)

Da hilft nur sanfte Gewalt.


----------



## Marathonläufer (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
beim verstellen des ET Keys
vom ION 16 hab ich die zwei Dichtungsringe mit heraus gemacht.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr in welche Richtung die wieder drauf kommen(haben auf einer Seite mittig eine Erhöhung,siehe Foto).
Wäre super wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen kann.


----------



## neurofibrill (5. Mai 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur sanfte Gewalt.


sanft war leicht untertrieben...hat etw. an überwindung gekostet mich aufs casting zu stellen.
die dichtungen unter den abstreifern waren in meiner totem mit simmerring nach unten verbaut. laut explosionszeichnung sollten die aber nach oben zeigen. korrekt?
einen tipp, wie ich die neuen dichtungen und abstreifer ohne spezialwerkzeug wieder ins casting hämmern kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir da passende Plastik Dinger auf meiner Drehbank gebaut. Man kann das aber auch mit dementsprechend großen Nüssen aus dem Ratschen Kasten machen.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich bei Nicolai einen vorhanden "raw"-Rahmen "nachträglich" pulverbeschichten zu lassen? 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Simbl (7. Mai 2015)

Jap


----------



## SirBsod (7. Mai 2015)

Auf der Hausmesse hat Kalle himself angedeutet dass es unter gewissen umständen und mit einigem Aufwand durchaus möglich sein soll einen eloxierten Rahmen nochmals eloxieren zu lassen so lange die Lager nicht durch Verschleiß Einlaufspuren zeigen.
Weiß da jemand was darüber?


----------



## wildbiker (7. Mai 2015)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist es möglich bei Nicolai einen vorhanden "raw"-Rahmen "nachträglich" pulverbeschichten zu lassen?
> 
> Danke & Gruß


Ja, ist möglich, hab bei meiner rahmenabholung incl. Betriebsbesichtigung gefragt, fallls mir das raw nicht mehr gefallen sollte, ob da Farbe möglich wär.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (7. Mai 2015)

Super, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo in die runde,

ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Helius AM rahmen gekauft (soll für babyhängertouren eingesetzt werden) und muss mich erstmal weiter in die Nicolai-welt einlesen. ;-)
beim dämpfer bin ich nun fündig geworden jedoch bin ich bei der gabel unschlüssig und würde gerne wissen, ob es bei einer DT Swiss EXM150, zwecks nur 150mm federweg, irgentwelche bedenken gibt bzw. allgemein mit 15cm gabeln? (harmoniert es evtl nicht mit dem hinterbau? die EBL ist 545mm)

btw: was würde es denn kosten, wenn man das steuerrohr 1,5 umbauen lassen würde?

danke und gruss


----------



## SirBsod (11. Mai 2015)

Zu 1.) Von der Einbaulänge mit 545mm wäre die denke ich in Ordnung,der Hinterbau hat aber eigentlich 170mm,da wäre die Gabel etwas unterdimensioniert. Die meisten Helius AM - Fahrer die ich bisher gesehen habe hatten eine Pike oder Lyrik drin aber immer 160-170mm.

Zu 2.)
Wieso Steuerrohr umbauen? Meinst du auf 1,5'' oder hast du 1,5'' und willst was anderes?
Bei zweitem würd ich sagen: Lass es bleiben, mit 1,5 hast du den Vorteil mit Reduziersteuersatz so ziemlich jeden Gabelstandart den die Industrie in nächster Zeit sich einbildet fahren zu können.


----------



## trailterror (11. Mai 2015)

Laut mehreren usererfahrungrn soll es wohl besser mit 160 FW vorn fahrn. Wobei besser natürlich immer subjekt-behaftet ist.
Mitm FE hinten kannste ja bis 136mm runtergehn...

Technisch spricht nix dagegen. Geo ändert sich halt...musste halt für dich abwägen


----------



## Ritzie (11. Mai 2015)

freigeist schrieb:


> Hallo in die runde,
> 
> ...jedoch bin ich bei der gabel unschlüssig und würde gerne wissen, ob es bei einer DT Swiss EXM150, zwecks nur 150mm federweg, irgentwelche bedenken gibt bzw. allgemein mit 15cm gabeln? (harmoniert es evtl nicht mit dem hinterbau? die EBL ist 545mm)...



Die DT-Gabel 545mm EBL passt perfekt zur Geo des Helius AM. Wenn du den Dämpfer aufs 2.(158mm) bzw. 3.(146mm) Loch von oben im Umlenkhebel einhängst, sollte der Hinterbau auch gut mit der Gabel harmonieren. 



freigeist schrieb:


> ...btw: was würde es denn kosten, wenn man das steuerrohr 1,5 umbauen lassen würde?
> ...



Ein Umbau des Steuerrohrs ist sehr aufwendig und damit teuer. Außerdem wird der Lenkwinkel durch den Umbau steiler. Deshalb raten wir stark davon ab.

Falls du weitere Fragen hast, kannst du mir auch gerne eine PM schicken. 


Schönen Tag noch,
Moritz


----------



## freigeist (11. Mai 2015)

ich danke euch für die infos. 

der rahmen hat "leider" nur ein 1 1/8 steuerrohr (BJ 2011) und beim durchstöbern des bikemarktes bzw. anderer börsen fielen nicht besonders viele gabeln ab. 
dazu muss ich diesmal etwas aufs geld achten und beim aufbau kompromisse eingehen. das ganze wird eigtl nur realisiert, weil ich eben mit meinen anderen bikes keinen babyhängerbetrieb starten möchte.

mist, die DT hat leider doch nur 525mm EBL (gab unterschiedliche quellenangaben im netz) schlagen sich die fehlenden 2cm sehr stark aufs fahrgefühl? ich habe dahingehend leider keine erfahrung bzw. vergleich. 
falle ich dann andauernd vom rad oder explodiert das ganze bike?!  

alternativ muss ich die nä. wochen noch etwas in den börsen rumschauen


----------



## trailterror (11. Mai 2015)

Stack wert wird weniger (würd ich nicht wollen), tretlager kommt tiefer, LW wird ca ein grad steiler und SW winkel auch....

Das konzept des Helius wurde halt nicht auf 525mm EBL konzipiert/optimert...irgendwie fahrbar bleibts aber natürlich


----------



## SirBsod (12. Mai 2015)

525mm würd ich auch eher die Finger lassen.
Mit 1 1/8-Steuerrohr hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch kein Helius AM in natura gesehn . Älterer Rahmen?

Dann wird's zumindest mit aktuellen Gabeln schwierig, RS bietet keine aktuellen Gabeln mehr ohne tapered an.
Soweit ich weiß gibt's von FOX noch die aktuellen Modelle mit 1 1/8.
Steuerrohr umschweißen wird dir N sicherlich machen, aber ich glaub da würds für dich billiger kommen gleich einen neuen Rahmen zu bestellen.


----------



## drurs (12. Mai 2015)

aktuell gibt's noch die Lyrik in 1 1/8 zB bei bike24.de, die haben prinzipiell ne gute Filterfunktion um sich nen Überblick zu verschaffen...


----------



## freigeist (12. Mai 2015)

ja, ich werde es sein lassen und nach einer passenden gabel schauen.
im bikemarkt steht eine lyrik solo air und eine FOX 36 VAN rc2 drinnen. 

nja, laut rechnung, von ende 2011, wollte der käufer das 1 1/8 steuerrohr so haben


----------



## trailterror (12. Mai 2015)

freigeist schrieb:


> nja, laut rechnung, von ende 2011, wollte der käufer das 1 1/8 steuerrohr so haben



Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass N einem um die periode rum noch zu 1 1/8 geraten hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motivatus (15. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand den Außendurchmesser der unteren Schale von einem tapered integriert Steuerrohr sagen. Will mir eine Starrgabel bestellen und die soll vom Außendurchmesser passen.


----------



## Ritzie (15. Mai 2015)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den Außendurchmesser der unteren Schale von einem tapered integriert Steuerrohr sagen. Will mir eine Starrgabel bestellen und die soll vom Außendurchmesser passen.



Moin,

unsere ZeroStack Steuerrohre haben unten einen Außendurchmesser von 64mm. Der Kragen eines Reset Flatstack 4 hat einen Außendurchmesser von 59,8mm.

Freundliche Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## oxmox29 (21. Mai 2015)

Marathonläufer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 383053 Hallo zusammen,
> beim verstellen des ET Keys
> vom ION 16 hab ich die zwei Dichtungsringe mit heraus gemacht.
> Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr in welche Richtung die wieder drauf kommen(haben auf einer Seite mittig eine Erhöhung,siehe Foto).
> Wäre super wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen kann.


Also gerade nachgefragt: Die Seite mit dem Flansch muss nach innen (zum Kugellager hin)
Gruß, Christian


----------



## freigeist (21. Mai 2015)

in die runde,

ist es irgentwie möglich, eine Tune Kong (17mm Achse) 142mm / X-12 in mein Helius-AM mit 135mm/12mm Schraubachse zu verbauen?
Ich bin sonst immer nur 9mm Schnellspanner gefahren und bin momentan nicht mehr am durchblicken , was es so an Adaptern/Endkappen etc gibt. 
Eine direkte Anfrage bei Tune war eher ernüchternd, da man mich direkt an den Handel verwiesen hat.. 

Bei https://www.bike-components.de/de/tune/Umruestkit-fuer-tune-Naben-p25267/ gibts es evtl. eine Lösung. 
Umrüstkit Nr. 8. aber da müsste ich dann auf einen normalen Schnellspanner wechseln.. 

gibt es sonst noch eine Alternative.. ausser einen anderen LRS zu besorgen?!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich bräuchtest du ja nur andere Endkappen, net dieses ganze Gedönse.
Wenn sie schoh so kundenunfreundlich sind und dir netmal eine genaue Artikelbezeichnung geben, dann bestell dir einfach eine 135x12mm  Nabe, mach die Endkappen runter, steck deine drauf und schick sie zurück...Pfeifen 

G.


----------



## freigeist (21. Mai 2015)

anscheinend gibt es keine anderen/kürzeren endkappen zu kaufen.. nur massig adapter von klein auf groß und zurück.. 
habe jetzt mal bei bike-components angefragt. evtl. können die jungs ja helfen


----------



## raschaa (22. Mai 2015)

die x-12 endkappen sind ja in der regel einfach 3,5mm länger als die 135er kappen.... ich würde sie einfach abdrehen, habe ich schon bei einigen LRS gemacht


----------



## freigeist (23. Mai 2015)

hi,

hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. leider habe ich die kong nicht hier bzw. den LRS gekauft. im endeffekt läuft es darauf hinaus, dass ich ein paar gramm mehr in kauf nehme und nach etwas anderem ausschau halte.. einige euronen spare ich dann auch noch 
andere naben-hersteller sind da bedeutend flexibler. endkappen gewechselt und gut ist es


----------



## trailterror (23. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin, spiel mit dem gedanken mein Helius AM etwas leichter zu gestalten. Wieviel sinn macht in dieser hinsicht ein tausch des dämpfers: monarch mit piggy-> monarch ohne piggy?

Mit wieviel performance einbussen muss man rechnen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (23. Mai 2015)

Machs nicht


----------



## trailterror (23. Mai 2015)

Ok, danke schon mal!

Ist es nicht so, dass der piggy "nur" vorteile bei ewig langen ruppigen DH's am stück bietet?


----------



## Simbl (23. Mai 2015)

Nein, zumindest beim Monarch nicht. Der normale fühlt sich schon auf den ersten Metern nicht gut an. Die paar Gramm merkste sowieso nicht. Also lass lieber so wie es ist


----------



## trailterror (27. Mai 2015)

Ist mike schär egtl kein teamfahrer mehr?


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Mai 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist mike schär egtl kein teamfahrer mehr?




Ne, auf Speiseeis unterwegs!


----------



## Timmy35 (29. Mai 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ne, auf Speiseeis unterwegs!



Der Arme, das ist ja ein Rückschritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (31. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## gemeinling (1. Juni 2015)

kann mir jemand sagen ob in ein helius st 2007 mit 1.5 steuerrohr ein angelset (z.b. cc) verbaut werden werden kann bzgl. einpresstiefe? gabel mz 55 evo ti 2012 mit konischem schaft


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2015)

gemeinling schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob in ein helius st 2007 mit 1.5 steuerrohr ein angelset (z.b. cc) verbaut werden werden kann bzgl. einpresstiefe? gabel mz 55 evo ti 2012 mit konischem schaft




jup geht.


----------



## gemeinling (1. Juni 2015)

danke für die auskunft guru. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gehen mit dem cc max 1.5° flacher? gibts eine alternative die in d erhältlich ist und ist der cc überhaupt zu empfehlen?


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2015)

also ich war mit meinem CCAS zufrieden.


----------



## gemeinling (1. Juni 2015)

dann hoffe ich mal das die jungs bei nicolai mir das teil auch einbauen. mein rahmen steht seit zwei wochen dort und wartet auf neue lager und neuen anstrich. habs etwas unglücklich getroffen...genau in der urlaubszeit vom volker...kanns kaum abwarten endlich wieder einen fahrbaren untersatz zu haben


----------



## Ritzie (2. Juni 2015)

gemeinling schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich mal das die jungs bei nicolai mir das teil auch einbauen. mein rahmen steht seit zwei wochen dort und wartet auf neue lager und neuen anstrich. habs etwas unglücklich getroffen...genau in der urlaubszeit vom volker...kanns kaum abwarten endlich wieder einen fahrbaren untersatz zu haben



Hi,

Volker ist seit gestern wieder da und ordentlich am Rotieren, um alles schnellst möglich abzuarbeiten. 
Eine gute und knackfreie Alternative zum Angleset sind die Steuersätze von Works Components. 
Dieser wäre der passende für dich. Gibts auch mit -2°.

MfG Moritz


----------



## gemeinling (2. Juni 2015)

danke moritz..klingt interessant. gibts wohl nur in GB aber warum nicht. scheint nur etwas aufwändig im einbau zu sein, da beide lagerschalen möglichst gleich ausgerichtet werden müssen


----------



## muddiver (2. Juni 2015)

Der Aufwand mit dem Ausrichten ist beim CCAS genauso hoch. Ich würde auch den von WC nehmen. Hatte vorher den CCAS und der war nur am knacksen. Der WC ist ruhig.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2015)

Der WC hat nur leider einen entscheidenden Nachteil:
Der Gabelkonus liegt wegen der veränderten Lage des Schaftes ungleich auf. Der Schaft steht schräg im Steuerrohr, der Steuersatz ist aber am Steuerrohr ausgerichtet.
Daher hat an meiner Pike die Krone bzw. der Sitz des Konus an der Lagerschale gerieben. Find ich unschön und vom Formschluss auch nicht toll!

Beim CCAS ist der Sitz des Lagers beweglich und damit liegt der Konus immer Plan auf dem Lager.

Leider gibts vom CCAS keine Variante, die bei ZS44/56 ohne erhöhte untere Lagerschale auskommt. Es wird dann leider EC56/ZS44. Damit wird die Front unten am Steuerrohr 10-20 mm höher  und das lässt sich nicht so einfach mit nem negativen Vorbau ausgleichen. Da muss man leider den Federweg der Gabel anpassen...

Der WC is bei mir recht schnell wieder verschwunden, einen CCAS besass ich aus oben genannten Gründen nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemeinling (2. Juni 2015)

ok. mein reset baut mit knapp 14mm auch nicht sehr flach unten... bzgl. wc: reiben sollte da natürlich nichts


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2015)

Der Nachteil am CC sind halt die schlechtesten und billigesten Lager die man in Steuersätzen finden kann. 

@Der Gute: Versteh nicht genau was du meinst. Hört sich aber nach falscher Steuerrohrlänge an?

G.


----------



## gemeinling (2. Juni 2015)

beim wc braucht man den passenden zur steuerrohrlänge wie ich gesehen habe

billige lager sind beim preis von cc eigentlich eine frechheit


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2015)

das untere Lager in den WC Steuersätzen steht 90 grad zum Steuerrohr.
der Schaft wird aber ja von vorne nach hinten leicht gekippt.
Daher liegt der Konus nicht mehr plan auf.

Die Methode der WC Steuersätze ist ja, das das Lager 
im Vergleich zur Mitte des Steuerrohrs
unten nach vorne und oben nach hinten versetzt ist.
damit entsteht die Winkelveränderung.

durch die fixen Lager bzw. die fixe Auflage für den Konus
gibt das zwangsläufig eine ungleiche Last auf dem Konus.

Der CCAS hat ja bewegliche Lager, daher ist das dort ausgeschlossen.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Der Gute: Versteh nicht genau was du meinst. Hört sich aber nach falscher Steuerrohrlänge an?



die Steuerrohrlänge ist ja immer von-bis
ich habe den passenden bestellt.


----------



## gemeinling (2. Juni 2015)

verstehe das nicht. wenn beide lager gleich ausgerichtet sind, dann läuft doch der gabelschaft und damit auch der konus in einer flucht zu zu den versetzten lagern
oder ist nur die obere lagerschale versetzt?


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2015)

aber die Lager stehen nicht in dem Winkel, wie der Schaft gekippt ist.


----------



## gemeinling (2. Juni 2015)

von k9 scheint es auch noch eine variante zu geben... scheint aber nur mit integ. steuersätzen zu funktionieren?


----------



## gemeinling (3. Juni 2015)

ich denke ich werde den wc probieren in 2°. das wäre dann der 
*2.0 Degree EC44 -EC49 - 'Tapered' Steerer Tube* 
für meinen tapered gabelschaft und eine steuerrohrlänge von 125mm set 5 (124-131mm)
vo der höhe scheint er genau wie der wan 5 zu sein der jetzt verbaut ist


----------



## neurofibrill (3. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemeinling (3. Juni 2015)

das hört sich wirklich nach fehlkonstruktion an. allerdings habe diesbezüglich nichts im netz gefunden. auf den bildern erkennt man leider auch nicht ob etwas angeschrägt oder die lager doch in flucht eingebaut sind. allerdings scheint die grosse mehrheit der leute die den steuersatz verbaut haben damit sehr zufrieden zu sein und das teil ist ja schon eine weile auf dem markt. wenn das beschriebene problem so vorhanden ist, dann sollte das doch auch andren leuten aufgefallen sein... man kommt halt doch nicht ums probieren herum


----------



## neurofibrill (3. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2015)

Ui, da kommen ja schon wieder Theorien auf 
Beim WS sind die Lagerschalenaußendurchmesser schief, bzw in dem Winkel gedreht den man haben will.
Und den Rest der evtl. Ungenauigkeit der Vonbissteuerrohrlänegenangaben übernimmt wohl etwas der Radius der unteren Lagereschale.

G.


----------



## neurofibrill (3. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## gemeinling (3. Juni 2015)

danke für die aufklärung jörg  ist beim wc eigentlich der gabelkonus dabei?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2015)

gemeinling schrieb:


> danke für die aufklärung jörg  ist beim wc eigentlich der gabelkonus dabei?



Wenn du den Ring meinst den man auf die Gabel schlägt, dann ja.
Hab vorhin nochmal nachgeschaut und gemessen wie die gefertigt sind, hab nämlich einen hierliegen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (3. Juni 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> aber die Lager stehen nicht in dem Winkel, wie der Schaft gekippt ist.



Doch, genau das tun sie. Die Lager sitzen exzentrisch und winklig verkippt in den jeweiligen Lagerschalen. Abgestimmt auf eine anzugebende Referenzlänge des Steuerrohrs.

Kann es sein, daß bei dir die Steuerrohrlänge nicht der Referenzlänge entspricht? Oder das lager fasch eingebaut ist?

Zur Lagerqualität: das sind doch Cane Creek Lager, oder? Sind die wirklich so mies?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## gemeinling (3. Juni 2015)

habe gelesen man sollte sie ordentlich fetten ...


----------



## US. (3. Juni 2015)

Na ja, die sind gedichtet mit einer Gummischeibe. zumindest das Exemplar, das ich hier rumliegen habe. Kann man also nicht fetten.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Doch, genau das tun sie. Die Lager sitzen exzentrisch und winklig verkippt in den jeweiligen Lagerschalen. Abgestimmt auf eine anzugebende Referenzlänge des Steuerrohrs.
> 
> Kann es sein, daß bei dir die Steuerrohrlänge nicht der Referenzlänge entspricht? Oder das lager fasch eingebaut ist?
> 
> ...



Die Lager in den CC Steuersätzen sind teilweise so schlecht das sie schon im Neuzustand defekt sind.
Hab schon das dritte untere im Nicolai verbaut...und es fängt gerade wieder an zu eskalieren.
Und im Rocky auch schon zwei wechseln müssen. Dort nicht in einem Winkelsteuersatz, aber die gleiche Lagerserie.
Eins hab ich schon direkt defekt aus der eingeschweißten Verpackung entnommen.

Nach fast 30 Jahren Mountainbikefahrerei sind diese CC Steuersätze die ersten, bei dene ich jemals Lager wechseln mußte...und das jetzt schon 5mal.
Deswegen hab ich auch schon diesen WC daheimliegen. Weil wenn meine Ersatzlager ausgehen, dann hau ich das Ding raus 

G.


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach fast 30 Jahren Mountainbikefahrerei sind diese CC Steuersätze die ersten, bei dene ich jemals Lager wechseln mußte...und das jetzt schon 5mal.
> 
> G.



5 Stk in 30 Jahren das ist doch nicht schlecht  

Ich hatte keine Probleme, ausser das knarzen, saubermachen, fetten,  gut ist


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> 5 Stk in 30 Jahren das ist doch nicht schlecht
> 
> Ich hatte keine Probleme, ausser das knarzen, saubermachen, fetten,  gut ist



Wenn die 5 Stück net in nichtmal einem Jahr gewesen wären...  
...oder wenns nur der Winkelsteursatz wäre. Aber im Rocky sind sie ja schoh defekt im Komplettrad ausgeliefert worden

Und Fett hab ich in des Ding reingestopft das ich normalerweise durch kein Wasserschutzgebiet mehr fahren dürfte

G.


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber im Rocky sind sie ja schoh defekt im Komplettrad ausgeliefert worden
> 
> 
> G.



oem ware ....shit happens


----------



## US. (4. Juni 2015)

Ach so ihr habts mit den cane creek steuersätzen. Ich meine die workscomponents.
Und die verwenden m.Wn. ebenso Canecreek Lager. Anfangs gabs nur die Schalen zu beziehen und Lager musste man von Canecreek dazukaufen.
Ich hab nochmal nachgesehen. Die workscomponents Teile sitzen in beiden Schalen mit Offset UND Winkelversatz. Das macht schon einen guten Eindruck.
Bei normalen Steuersätzen hab ich beste Erfahrung mit Reset Racing. 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Ach so ihr habts mit den cane creek steuersätzen. Ich meine die workscomponents.
> Und die verwenden m.Wn. ebenso Canecreek Lager. Anfangs gabs nur die Schalen zu beziehen und Lager musste man von Canecreek dazukaufen.
> Ich hab nochmal nachgesehen. Die workscomponents Teile sitzen in beiden Schalen mit Offset UND Winkelversatz. Das macht schon einen guten Eindruck.
> Bei normalen Steuersätzen hab ich beste Erfahrung mit Reset Racing.
> ...



Sehen nur im ersten Moment gleich aus, abgesehen davon das die CC der 40er Serie eine schwarze und die WC eine Edelstahloberfläche haben.
Die WC sind 0,5mm höher.

G.


----------



## US. (4. Juni 2015)

Ok, gut zu wissen. Dann spricht wenig gegen den workscomponents !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

Kurze Frage bezüglich Ion 20. Wie habt ihr die hintere Bremsleitung verlegt bzw. wie fest habt ihr sie fixiert? Ich habe sie mit dem Kabelbinder relativ fest angeknallt. Sie hat aber leider noch Spiel und dadurch entsteht Reibung. Ich habe bereits Riefen in der Saint Leitung. Jetzt bräuchte ich mal nen Tip. Habe im Moment mit Isolierband beholfen. Beim Ion 16 mit der Hope Stahlflex habe ich das Problem nicht. Sollte ich lieber mehr Spiel lassen? 

Gruds


----------



## nmk (5. Juni 2015)

Die verschweisste Befestigung am Rahmen ist gar nicht für einen Kabelbinder gedacht, da sich die Leitung beim Schwingen des Hinterbaus frei bewegen können muss. An der Stelle solltest Du einen C-Clip (http://static.jensonusa.com/images/Default-Image/Zoom/2/FR225Z00.jpg) verwenden. So wird es mWn auch ausgeliefert. Wenn ein Kabelbinder, dann auf jeden Fall locker.

Für mich sieht die Leitung auch sehr kurz aus. Ich hätte sie so lang gelassen, dass sie in dem Bogen der Schwinge auch einen Bogen machen kann.


----------



## SirBsod (5. Juni 2015)

Jupp,das ist eindeutig zu wenig Leitung. Würde,wenn die so schon eingeschnitten ist, die Leitung am besten gleich tauschen.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juni 2015)

Länge der Leitung ist okay. Liegt an dem Abgang der Saint, dass es komisch aussieht. Wäre sie noch länger würde sie nen Bogen Richtung HR machen. Den Klipp hatte ich noch. Habe es umgebaut und werde gleich morgen in WB testen. Danke für die Hilfe. Gruss


----------



## hoschi2007 (5. Juni 2015)

Ja aber die Leitung geht trotzdem ganz schön stramm nach vorne. Ich würd einen kleine Bogen einplanen.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juni 2015)

Ihr seid meine Helden! Bin jetzt doch unsicher geworden und habe mal nen Stresstest mit Dämpfer ohne Feder gemacht. Tja, was soll ich sagen: Ihr Säcke hattet Recht. Also, alles gelöst und grosszügiger verlegt. Hatte zum Glück vorne noch nen Puffer. Jetzt läufts sahnig. Danke für die Tipps und die geschulten Augen;-)


----------



## SirBsod (6. Juni 2015)

Na wer sagts denn? ;-)
Hab selber die Saint an meinem Helius AM.
Hatte aber als ich die Bremsen montiert habe keinen Dämpfer drin,da hab ichs dann auch schön gemerkt wieviel Bremsleitung ich da eigentlich brauche.


----------



## nmk (6. Juni 2015)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Na wer sagts denn? ;-)



Ich.


----------



## gemeinling (10. Juni 2015)

so hab das wc 2° set geordert 124-131mm zs49 ec49 das sollte hoffentlich der passende sein. geht direkt an volker der baut das ding freundlicherweise direkt ein 
freue mich schon auf den neu gepulverten rahmen und die neuen räder sind dann sicher zur gleichen zeit fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubbba (12. Juni 2015)

magic mary 2.35 26 Faltversion , passt der wohl hinten ins AM ?


----------



## b0nsei (12. Juni 2015)

Natürlich passt der ins AM


----------



## bubbba (12. Juni 2015)

b0nsei schrieb:


> Natürlich passt der ins AM


ok thx, sieht so mächtig aus im Vergleich zum Fat Albert. 
Und der läuft bei mir links ,sehr sehr knapp.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2015)

Baut der (noch) breiter als der FA in 2.4?

Könnte in dem fall aber echt (zu) eng werden...

Fahr den FA auch hinten. Passt soweit, aber wirklich viel luft bleibt da nimmer


----------



## bubbba (12. Juni 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Fahr den FA auch hinten. Passt soweit, aber wirklich viel luft bleibt da nimmer



rechts hab ich noch Platz  aber dann müsste ich das Laufrad wieder aus der Mitte zentrieren. War meine Notlösung die letzen Jahre.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Juni 2015)

Bin die Muddy Mary lange im AM gefahren. War genug Platz. Engstelle ist die Verbindung Kettenstrebe/Yoke. Nach oben raus hast du genug Platz. Aber: Ich würde auf dem Enduro heute die Muddy/Magic Mary hinten nicht mehr fahren wollen. Vorne ein toller Reifen aber hinten total unnötig. Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (16. Juni 2015)

Ich hab im Herbst/Winter Continental Baron 2.5 montiert,die passen auch rein ;-)


----------



## softbiker (22. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte meinem Helius auch mal eine Frischzellenkur verpassen.

Derzeit fahre ich vorne 24-38 mit Bash an einer alten Shimano-XT 3-fach Kurbel.
Außerdem nutze ich eine Truvativ-shiftguide-Kettenführung.

Ich würde jedoch vorne gerne ein größeres Kettenblatt fahren, allerdings soll der bashguard nicht wegfallen. 

Nun stellt sich mir folgende Frage:

1. Welches größere Kettenblatt für die Mitte?
oder
2. gleich eine neue Kurbel die auf 2-fach ausgelegt ist? (Hieran stört mich jedoch dass die meisten 2-fach keinen Bashguard aufnehmen können)

Ich bin dabei völlig frei von Emotionen  um welchen Hersteller es sich handelt. 

Vielen Dank für euren input


----------



## der-gute (22. Juni 2015)

Mehr als 38 gibts nicht für innen.


----------



## softbiker (22. Juni 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/TA/Kettenblatt-Chinook-10-4-Arm-Mitte-104-mm-Lochkreis-p36265/

Das größte wäre 42. Das würde mir vorschweben.


----------



## SirBsod (22. Juni 2015)

Puh.. ob das noch sauber schaltbar dann ist?
24 auf 42.. bin nicht der Meinung dass das so einfach geht, runter sicher, aber wie will die Kette so weit hochkommen?
Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## softbiker (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habe ja hinten 9-fach.
Von Hope gibts einen Erweiterungskranz mit 40 Zähnen. Wenn ich die Begrenzung meines 9-fach Spiders jetzt abfräse um die Dicke des 10. Ritzels von Hope mit 40 Zähnen, dann könnte ich vorne ja quasi 28/42 fahren oder?

Weil die Übersetzung bei 40/28 ist doch die gleiche wie bei 36/24 oder sehe ich das falsch.

Mir gehts auch nur darum dass das 38 Kettenblatt vorne für die Ebene doch etwas gering ist, dass Problem aber nur dass ich partu von 2-fach nicht abrücken möchte: Allerdings MUSS noch ein BASHGUARD montierbar sein, denn der hat sich bisher mit der Shiftguide hervorragend bewährt.


----------



## Physio (27. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen in die Runde... 

An die Experten...
Was kann man, zwecks evtl Verkauf, für einen (realistischen) Preis ansetzen?
Facts:
- Helius AM-Rahmen 26"
- Größe L
- 1,5" Steuerrohr
- BJ Ende 2012, Winter 2012/2013 aufgebaut, gefahren seit Anfang/Frühjahr 2013
- Schwarz elox (mit goldenen Anbauteilen, ULH schwarz)
- Gebrauchsspuren hatter natürlich, aber eher gering...
- Lager wollt ich nochmal checken, reinigen und abschmieren. Und dann schaun wie sie laufen bzw ob ein Wechsel nötig ist...

Grüße!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (27. Juni 2015)

Physio schrieb:


> Moin zusammen in die Runde...
> 
> An die Experten...
> Was kann man, zwecks evtl Verkauf, für einen (realistischen) Preis ansetzen?
> ...



Lagerwechsel schon gemacht?
Was für ein Steuerrohr?
Geringe/starke Gebrauchsspuren?


----------



## Physio (27. Juni 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Lagerwechsel schon gemacht?
> Was für ein Steuerrohr?
> Geringe/starke Gebrauchsspuren?




Ediiith...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (27. Juni 2015)

Physio schrieb:


> Ediiith...



Ich würde es mit knapp über 1000€ (VHB) im Bikemarkt versuchen und schauen wie es läuft. Großer Pluspunkt ist das 1,5" Steuerrohr, mit 1 1/8" sieht es ja mehr als schlecht aus. Der Markt ist aber momentan durch 27,5" stark im Umbruch und bei Rahmengröße L tendieren viele dann schon eher zur neuen Laufradgröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ich würde es mit knapp über 1000€ (VHB) im Bikemarkt versuchen und schauen wie läuft. Großer Pluspunkt ist das 1,5" Steuerrohr, mit 1 1/8" sieht es ja mehr als schlecht aus. Der Markt ist aber momentan durch 27,5" stark im Umbruch und bei Rahmengröße L tendieren viele dann schon eher zur neuen Laufradgröße.



Müßte man mal ausprobieren in wieweit, bei welcher Federwegseinstellung, vielleicht 27,5 reinpaßt. Wäre doch als Verkaufsargument wieder ein Pluspunkt.

G.


----------



## Holland (28. Juni 2015)

Kann ich in meinem 2012er Helius mit Cone-head und tapered Gabel einen Angleset Steuersatz einbauen?
Wenn ja, welches set wäre passend?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2015)

Conehead is doch EC34/EC49.
schau doch einfach mal bei Works components oder Cane Creek


----------



## SirBsod (29. Juni 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Müßte man mal ausprobieren in wieweit, bei welcher Federwegseinstellung, vielleicht 27,5 reinpaßt. Wäre doch als Verkaufsargument wieder ein Pluspunkt.
> 
> G.


 
Hab ich mal getestet, zumindest am Hinterbau. Funktionierte bei mir ohne Verstellung des Federwegs. Bloß an der Front.. keine Ahnung.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2015)

Front wäre ansich ja egal, ist ja net rahmenabhängig.

G.


----------



## Holland (29. Juni 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Müßte man mal ausprobieren in wieweit, bei welcher Federwegseinstellung, vielleicht 27,5 reinpaßt.



Selbst wenn es passt - die Geo verändert sich nachteilig, da das Tretlager höher kommt. Keine wirkliche Option.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## SirBsod (29. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich jetzt keinen Denkfehler drin hab.. wird das dadurch Tretlager 1,25cm höher.. könnte mir vorstellen dass da ein Unterschied spürbar ist weil man ein Stückchen höher sitzt aber ich bezweifle dass das kriegsentscheidend ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es passt - die Geo verändert sich nachteilig, da das Tretlager höher kommt. Keine wirkliche Option.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Wenn du von dem ausgehst, dann wäre die Federwegsverstellung von dem Rad, genau so wie sie ist, auch keine Option.
Ich fahre in meinem NucliAM fast 650B. Der Bikebauer hat seins sogar auf richtig 650B umgerüstet.
Hingegen fahr ich in meinem Ion 650B nur 26Zoll. Gerde die Nicolais bieten Optionen ohne Ende 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2015)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt keinen Denkfehler drin hab.. wird das dadurch Tretlager 1,25cm höher.. könnte mir vorstellen dass da ein Unterschied spürbar ist weil man ein Stückchen höher sitzt aber ich bezweifle dass das kriegsentscheidend ist.



Kriegsentscheiden wird erst dann, wenns durch ebene Blockfelder geht....und die 1,25cm auf einmal das Treten erlauben 
Merk ich jedesmal wenn statt der 2,5er die 3.0er Reifen drauf sind 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikandy (2. Juli 2015)

Woher bekomme ich denn die Nicolai-Rahmenschriftzüge fürs Unterrohr in pink? Wer kann sowas anfertigen?


----------



## nicbmxtb (2. Juli 2015)

bikandy schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich denn die Nicolai-Rahmenschriftzüge fürs Unterrohr in pink? Wer kann sowas anfertigen?



http://www.apliquet.com/?screen=dstore.overview&mpid=776


----------



## imfluss (2. Juli 2015)

Kann jemand ne Command Post reparieren ? "Zahnkranz" für die Arretierung ist defekt.


----------



## wildbiker (3. Juli 2015)

Musste meinen Dämpfer (Monarch Plus)einschicken, Demontage erfolgte durch Bikehändler. Bekomme nun einen neuen Dämpfer zugeschickt. Meine Frage, kann ich den neuen Dämpfer ohne weiteres einhängen oder muss ich die Dämpferbuchsen einpressen (Werkzeug dafür hab ich keins)?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2015)

hast du die mit eingeschickt?
oder liegen die zu Hause?

Was meinst du mit Dämpferbuchsen einpressen?
die 22.2 mm lange Achse mit den Distanzstücken in den Dämpferaugen?
Die gehen doch von Hand rein und raus...


----------



## nicbmxtb (4. Juli 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Musste meinen Dämpfer (Monarch Plus)einschicken, Demontage erfolgte durch Bikehändler. Bekomme nun einen neuen Dämpfer zugeschickt. Meine Frage, kann ich den neuen Dämpfer ohne weiteres einhängen oder muss ich die Dämpferbuchsen einpressen (Werkzeug dafür hab ich keins)?
> Danke schonmal.


Was ist denn mit dem Dämpfer passiert?
Die Gleitlager sind in den "Dämpferaugen" eingepresst. Die Buchsen werden darin reingesteckt per Hand, einfach Händler fragen wie er den Dämpfer weggeschickt hat.  Evt ohne Buchsen und mit Gleitlager?

mfg stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (4. Juli 2015)

da gibts ein günstiges tool (ca 7 euro, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) von huber bushings. mit dem tool kann man ganz einfach die gleitlager ein-/auspressen.
lohnt sich wenn du da auch gleich buchsen und gleitlager mitbestellt. die qualität ist echt klasse auch wenns ein wenig teurer ist.

http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/

gibt auch im netz anleitungen mit schrauben, muttern und einer grösseren stecknuss.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2015)

Am besten immr alles rauspressen, dann hat man wenigstens Ersatzbuchsen. Man bekommt eh einen komplett neuen original verpakten...inkl. Pumpe 

G.


----------



## wildbiker (4. Juli 2015)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Dämpfer passiert?
> Die Gleitlager sind in den "Dämpferaugen" eingepresst. Die Buchsen werden darin reingesteckt per Hand, einfach Händler fragen wie er den Dämpfer weggeschickt hat.  Evt ohne Buchsen und mit Gleitlager?
> 
> mfg stefan


Hat an der verstellschraube zugstufe öl verloren. War zu dem Zeitpunkt im bikepark, wo im bikeshop auch der dämpfer ausgebaut wurde, hab leider beim wegschicken zum Service nich drauf geachtet was und ob noch ein Lager etc. dabei war. Am Rad selbst ist am umlenkhebel so eine schwarze Buchse und auch an der vorderen Befestigung sind so 2 kleine Scheiben (Buchsen).


----------



## reflux (4. Juli 2015)

Ich hab eine kleine Frage zu meinem Argon AM Pinion mit Gates.
Wenn ich das Hinterrad mittig zwischen den kettenstreben positioniere,dann ist es nicht mittig zwischen den sattelstreben.demnach ist es nicht mittig zwischen den kettenstreben,wenn es zwischen den sattelstreben mittig ist. Ist das korrekt bzw ist da irgendwas asymmetrisch bei dem Hinterbau ?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juli 2015)

Ne, das kann im gewissen Maß vorkommen. Habe ich bei meinem Ion 16 auch. Die Rahmen werden nach dem Schweißen und auswärmen vor der endgültigen Montage gerichtet. Gruss


----------



## wildbiker (4. Juli 2015)

So sehen die dagebliebenen Teile aus. Vorn sind noch 2 Ringe (Lager??)


----------



## nicbmxtb (4. Juli 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> So sehen die dagebliebenen Teile aus. Vorn sind noch 2 Ringe (Lager??)


Soweit ich das hier am beach  aufn handy erkenne sind das de buchsen. Die gleitlager sind bestimmt im daempfer verblieben, mach dir da mal keine sorgen, die fallen nicht raus.


----------



## wildbiker (4. Juli 2015)

Krieg ja einen komplett neuen Dämpfer. Dh. brauch die Gleitlager noch oder sind die auch im Neuen schon drin?


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2015)

Gleitlager sind immer in den Dämpferaugen.

die rahmenspezifischen Buchsen muss man dazu kaufen.


----------



## wildbiker (4. Juli 2015)

Ah ok, jetz ist mir alles klar... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (4. Juli 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ne, das kann im gewissen Maß vorkommen. Habe ich bei meinem Ion 16 auch. Die Rahmen werden nach dem Schweißen und auswärmen vor der endgültigen Montage gerichtet. Gruss


Danke für die Info - Ausrichtung Mache ich dann aber weiterhin nach kettenstreben / tretlager oder ?


----------



## nicbmxtb (4. Juli 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Krieg ja einen komplett neuen Dämpfer. Dh. brauch die Gleitlager noch oder sind die auch im Neuen schon drin?


Sollten im neuen drin sein.


----------



## trailterror (4. Juli 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ne, das kann im gewissen Maß vorkommen. Habe ich bei meinem Ion 16 auch. Die Rahmen werden nach dem Schweißen und auswärmen vor der endgültigen Montage gerichtet. Gruss



Das richten sollte doch eben so eine asymmetrie verhindern oder nicht?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juli 2015)

Der Fokus beim Richten ist die Spur der LR. Wenn jetzt beispielsweise das HR augenscheinlich symmetrisch im Hinterbau sitzt, kann es trotzdem sein, dass es nicht 100% in der Flucht mit dem VR ist. Der Rahmen wir dann in der Vorrichtung gerichtet und es kann dann sein, dass das HR 1-2mm "verschoben" sitzt.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Krieg ja einen komplett neuen Dämpfer. Dh. brauch die Gleitlager noch oder sind die auch im Neuen schon drin?



Sind drinnen.

G.


----------



## trailterror (4. Juli 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Der Fokus beim Richten ist die Spur der LR. Wenn jetzt beispielsweise das HR augenscheinlich symmetrisch im Hinterbau sitzt, kann es trotzdem sein, dass es nicht 100% in der Flucht mit dem VR ist. Der Rahmen wir dann in der Vorrichtung gerichtet und es kann dann sein, dass das HR 1-2mm "verschoben" sitzt.



Ok.

Dennoch optisch irgendwo ein "schönheitsfehler", wenn auch technisch so gewollt...

Kann man sone asymmetrie denn als "verzogenen" hinterbau betiteln oder ist dies quatsch...?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt, mein Ion16 hat diesen kleinen Schönheitsfehler auch. Das Ion20 und das Helius haben das nicht. Ich habe diesbezüglich schon mal Rücksprache mit N gehalten. In extremen Fällen überprüfen Sie die Sache wohl noch mal. Mich stört es nicht.


----------



## reflux (5. Juli 2015)

Ich mache morgen mal Fotos


----------



## wildbiker (6. Juli 2015)

EDIT: Problem gelöst. 2. Hohlachse fehlt, 1 vorh. Hohlachse nicht in der Mitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (8. Juli 2015)

Bräuchte für mein ION ST einen neuen Dämpfer...hatte eigentlich den Vivid Coil im Sinn, Kumpel hat mir jetzt einen älteren RC4 angeboten. Hat hier jemand einen Erfahrungstip? (Ich weiß, Dämpferfrage ist wie Glaubensfrage...)


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Juli 2015)

Also, ich kenne beide. Hatte den RC4 im ST. Top Dämpfer aber für mich zuviel Möglichkeiten. Vor allem weil es von Fox wenig Empfehlungen zu den Einstell-Möglichkeiten gibt. Den Vivid habe ich zur Zeit im Ion 20 und der funzt gut und unauffällig. Nach dem Motto "set it forget it".


----------



## bikandy (18. Juli 2015)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> http://www.apliquet.com/?screen=dstore.overview&mpid=776



Hat jemand noch andere Quellen, um Decals anfertigen zu lassen? Dieser Anbieter lässt sich leider nicht kontaktieren


----------



## sundancer (20. Juli 2015)

bikandy schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch andere Quellen, um Decals anfertigen zu lassen? Dieser Anbieter lässt sich leider nicht kontaktieren



Anbieter und Verantwortlicher ist laut Impressum Hoshi Yoshida. Soweit ich weiß, arbeitet der doch für Nicolai, oder?



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## nicbmxtb (20. Juli 2015)

sundancer schrieb:


> Anbieter und Verantwortlicher ist laut Impressum Hoshi Yoshida. Soweit ich weiß, arbeitet der doch für Nicolai, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Mir ist auch so, email geschrieben ?


----------



## gemeinling (29. Juli 2015)

moin,
kann ich an einem helius st eine 11fach schaltung verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (29. Juli 2015)

Moin, ich würde sagen ja. Ich habe mein Helius AM auch zügig umgestellt. Zu beachten ist halt nur, dass du:

- einen Q Faktor von 168 wählst, da sonst die Kurbel mit der Strebe kollidiert
- die Nabe entsprechend auf XD Freilauf umrüstest

Ansonsten sind mir keine limitierenden Faktoren bekannt.

Grüße


----------



## Mephisto_ (29. Juli 2015)

Mit der XT Kassette kann man sich das wechseln des Freilaufs ersparen, hat allerdings nur eine Abstufung von 11-42 und nicht wie bei SRAM 10-42.


----------



## gemeinling (29. Juli 2015)

hatte an xt gedacht. 11 passt.hab ich jetzt ja auch. möchte nur leichter rauf kommen


----------



## puitl (2. August 2015)

Hallo!
Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich der Raw Rahmen:
Sind diese immer Alu-Natur oder poliert?
Bzw. gar ein Klarlack drüber?
Auf manchen Bildern glänzen die Raw-Rahmen nämlich so richtig schön...

Wie sieht es mit der Pflege eines Raw-Rahmens aus?

Danke für Infos!
Grüße Leo


----------



## wildbiker (2. August 2015)

Raw ist Alu-Natur (ohne Klarlack). Pflege? ganz normal mit Spüli reinigen... mehr brauchts nicht


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2015)

Pflege?
Reinigen?

wtf!


----------



## wildbiker (2. August 2015)

Naja, nur vom Dreck befreien, letztens sogar mit der Dreckfräse.... weiter machsch da nüscht..

Fährt hier noch einer ein Helius CC (2006)? Welchen Umwerfer empfiehlt Nicolai?

Hab aktuell einen SRAM X.9 (High Clamp, Top Pull):

Könnte ich auch den SRAM X.9 Low Clamp, Top Pull montieren? Hab die Vemutung das der aktuell montierte nicht der richtige ist (Angst der könnte beim durchfedern am Hinterbau anschlagen)


----------



## puitl (2. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Pflege?
> Reinigen?
> 
> wtf!


Sry für die Frage...

Also gibt es keine Unterscheidung bei den Raw Rahmen.
Die glänzende Oberfläche kommt dann wahrsch. vom intensiven putzen...

Ich habe nämlich auch ein Intense in Raw und hier sieht das Alu eig. matt-grau aus.


----------



## wildbiker (2. August 2015)

puitl schrieb:


> Sry für die Frage...
> 
> Also gibt es keine Unterscheidung bei den Raw Rahmen.
> Die glänzende Oberfläche kommt dann wahrsch. vom intensiven putzen...
> ...


 
matt-grau, so sieht mein Argon AM auch aus...


----------



## acid-driver (2. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Könnte ich auch den SRAM X.9 Low Clamp, Top Pull montieren? Hab die Vemutung das der aktuell montierte nicht der richtige ist (Angst der könnte beim durchfedern am Hinterbau anschlagen)



Kannst du nicht einfach mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer machen und das ausprobieren? 
Ich hatte damals einen LX High mount verbaut, der ging. Low clamp oder wie sich das nennt dürfte nicht klappen wegen des Lagerpunktes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (2. August 2015)

ah ok.. wusste nich mehr wie man des feststellt...wirklich jetze.. danke für den Tipp.. probiers mal aus..


----------



## Mephisto_ (3. August 2015)

Habe den Sechskant von meiner Steckachse rund gedreht. Kann ich die Achse (Ion 16) einfach gegen eine Rock Shox Achse tauschen oder brauch ich die Originale?


----------



## guru39 (3. August 2015)

Rock Shox geht. 142x12


----------



## wildbiker (3. August 2015)

Hab noch ne steckachse, hab auf Schnellspanner umgerüstet...


----------



## Mephisto_ (3. August 2015)

Dank euch für die schnelle Antwort. Hat die Maxle Lite irgendwelche Nachteile zur Nicolai Achse? Denke mal nicht, oder?


----------



## wildbiker (3. August 2015)

Nein, seh keinen Unterschied zur Steckachse. Vorteil, braucht kein Werkzeug beim Schlauchwechsel etc. Allerdings guckt bei mir das Gewinde etwas raus.


----------



## stasi (3. August 2015)

Mephisto_ schrieb:


> Hat die Maxle Lite irgendwelche Nachteile zur Nicolai Achse?


gewicht 
exponierter hebel


----------



## Fully-Max (10. August 2015)

Nochmal eine Frage zwecks 1x11 Fach Umrüstung. 

Ich würde gerne die XT Gruppe an meinem alten 2005er Helius FR montieren. 

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich den Q-Faktor über das vordere Ritzel beeinflussen kann? 

Kann mir jemand aus dem Kopf gerade sagen, welches Innenlager ich brauche. Ich bin gerade auf Arbeit.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wildbiker (10. August 2015)

Hab ebenfalls ein altes Helius, brauchst für die XT ein BSA Innenlager 68er breite. Ich glaub mit dem Qfaktor betrifft nur die aktuellen Rahmen und ist nur bei SRAM relevant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatten (10. August 2015)

Gibt es irgendwo eine einfache Anleitung, wie ich die Hinterbaulagerung vernünftig einstellen kann? Mein Händler hat die Lager getauscht und bekommt sie nicht quietschfrei. Ich habe keine Lust mehr das Rad immer wieder wegzubringen und will jetzt mal selbst schauen.


----------



## stasi (10. August 2015)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine einfache Anleitung, wie ich die Hinterbaulagerung vernünftig einstellen kann? Mein Händler hat die Lager getauscht und bekommt sie nicht quietschfrei. Ich habe keine Lust mehr das Rad immer wieder wegzubringen und will jetzt mal selbst schauen.



du brauchst fett und fingerspitzengefuehl..
hier ein howto


----------



## Fully-Max (10. August 2015)

Danke Wildbiker 

Hast du eine Kettenführung verbaut. Ich hab nämlich keine ISCG Aufnahme.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wildbiker (10. August 2015)

Fully-Max schrieb:


> Danke Wildbiker
> 
> Hast du eine Kettenführung verbaut. Ich hab nämlich keine ISCG Aufnahme.
> 
> ...


 
Meins hat auch keine ISCG-Aufnahme, damit keine Möglichkeit der Kettenführung (außer vlt. Befestigung im Innenlager)


----------



## Andiduro (11. August 2015)

Weiß jemand wozu die Bohrungen in den Steuerrohrversteifungen dienen. Vorhanden sowohl im Helius AM als auch Argon TB etc.. Hab mal irgendwas von fertigungsbedingt gehört. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Martin1508 (11. August 2015)

Es sind auf jeden Fall Gewinde drin. Es gab auch mal Extra Love Zugführungen, welche man dort mit einer Schraube fixieren konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (11. August 2015)

Ja, das ist für Zughalter die man Anschrauben kann.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Red-Stone (15. August 2015)

Hi! Da ich nun auch zu den Ion16 Tretern gehöre, hab ich eine Kurze Frage zur Schraube am Horstlink: Die besteht ja aus 3 Teilen. Wie fest muss die angezogen werden und welche Funktion hat die Madenschraube? Thx!


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. August 2015)

Lies Dir dazu das Manual auf der Nicolai Website durch, ist dort gut beschrieben. Grundsätzlich ist die Einstellung des Lagerspiels, unabhängig vom Rahmentyp und Hersteller, gleich.
Die Madenschraube dient zum Kontern der (großen) Schraube für die Lagervorspannung.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. August 2015)

1. handfest 2-3Nm 2. Die Madenschraube kontert die eigentliche Schraube und sichert gegen Lösen.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. August 2015)

Zu spät ;-)


----------



## Red-Stone (15. August 2015)

Vielen Dank! Das Manual auf der Nicolai-Seite hab ich grad mit dem Tablet nicht aufbekommen.


----------



## Angelo1972 (15. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen...
Ich warte aktuell auf meinen Tailormade Helius TB29 Rahmen und habe von Nicolai die Empfehlung erhalten nicht mit XT 3-Fach vorne zu fahren zwecks Schaltperformance. Ich möchte aber nicht darauf verzichten. Har jemand von Euch eine Lösung für mich? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## pillehille (15. August 2015)

Also es ist etwas fummelig die richtige Umwerferposition zu finden.

Wie es mit dem neuen XT Umwerfer aussieht kann ich nicht sagen aber bei meinem Kumpel und mir funktioniert die 2014er XT tadellos (siehe Aufbau)

Also viel Spaß bei 3 fach


----------



## Angelo1972 (16. August 2015)

Danke pillihille für die schnelle Antwort. Na dann bleib es bei 3-fach welchen Umwerfer Hast du genommen? Kannst mir die Shimanobezeichnung geben? 

Übrigens wird mein Helius auch raw mit Extralove blau


----------



## pillehille (16. August 2015)

Gute Wahl 

Ich habe den verbaut:
Shimano XT FD M 781 Downswing DualPull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (16. August 2015)

Ich suche das *Techsheet* vom *HELIUS CC (2006), *falls es zu der Zeit schon sowas gab.
Auf der HP von Nicolai bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden. Vielleicht hat Nicolai sowas noch in der virtuellen Schublade rumliegen


----------



## pfalz (16. August 2015)

2006er Katalog zumindest hier:

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/katalog_2006-e-book


----------



## wildbiker (16. August 2015)

pfalz schrieb:


> 2006er Katalog zumindest hier:
> 
> http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/katalog_2006-e-book


 
hm.. danke erstmal, dachte es gibt sowas wie bei den aktuellen Bikes bzw. mir ist so als hätte ich sowas mal vor etlichen Jahren auf der Seite gesehen....


----------



## gemeinling (17. August 2015)

Fully-Max schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zwecks 1x11 Fach Umrüstung.
> 
> Ich würde gerne die XT Gruppe an meinem alten 2005er Helius FR montieren.
> 
> ...



habe an meinem st die auf xt 1x11 (11-42) umgerüstet. nachdem ich dann vor einer woche meine kurbel gehimmelt habe dann noch die passende xt kurbel mit einem 32er kettenblatt nachgerüstet. lager auf 68mm (mit spacer). läuft super aber auf dem großen ritzel springt beim rückwärtstreten die kette nach einer halben umdrehung auf nächste ritzel zurück. das scheint kein einzefall zu sein...habe einige male gelesen, dass mit einer sram kette das problem nicht auftritt... habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.
kettenführung habe ich zur zeit demontiert... meine alte mrp bekam ich nicht schleiffrei eingestellt. hat jemand die x0 kettenführung mit der schaltung am laufen?


----------



## codit (17. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> hm.. danke erstmal, dachte es gibt sowas wie bei den aktuellen Bikes bzw. mir ist so als hätte ich sowas mal vor etlichen Jahren auf der Seite gesehen....


Es gab damals Techsheets auf der Homepage, aber noch nicht als PDF zum Download.  Frag doch am besten direkt bei N nach.


----------



## Enze (18. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> hm.. danke erstmal, dachte es gibt sowas wie bei den aktuellen Bikes bzw. mir ist so als hätte ich sowas mal vor etlichen Jahren auf der Seite gesehen....


Ich habe das von 2009. Ob's vorher welche gab kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn's interessiert einfach melden.


----------



## bubbba (19. August 2015)

die neue XT8000 1 fach  Kurbel gibts in zwei Kettenlinien, ich brauch die normale 50,4 mm ? Heliöös 2009


----------



## gemeinling (31. August 2015)

möchte meinen alten vanilla rc in rente schicken und hätte gern etwas leichteres im helius st. hat jemand erfahrungen mit air dämpfern z.b vivid o.ä.? oder ist beim dem rahmen feder angesagt


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2015)

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt den Vivid Air in seinem Helius ST und ist sehr zufrieden.






Allerdings muss man sagen das er nicht sooo viel fährt.... is ne faule Socke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (31. August 2015)

bubbba schrieb:


> die neue XT8000 1 fach  Kurbel gibts in zwei Kettenlinien, ich brauch die normale 50,4 mm ? Heliöös 2009


Bei Kettenschaltung ja, bei Speedhub fährst Du mit der Boost-Variante (53mm) besser.


----------



## wildbiker (31. August 2015)

Brauch schnell mal nen Tipp wie ich die Länge und Hub bei ner absenkbaren Sattelstütze ermittel, Danke scho ma.


----------



## gemeinling (1. September 2015)

der vivid wäre eine überlegung. wenn ich bei coil bleibe finde ich den revox pro recht interessant und auch nicht so überteuert. wie siehts da mit den buchsen bzw dem kit aus. finde fürs st bei bc nur passend für rs fox mz oder x-fusion. passt eine auch für manitou?


----------



## nicbmxtb (2. September 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Brauch schnell mal nen Tipp wie ich die Länge und Hub bei ner absenkbaren Sattelstütze ermittel, Danke scho ma.


Wie meinst das ? Länge steht auf stütze ( oder messen ende bis Sitzstrebe) und Hub einfach messen ausgefahren vs eingefahren?

mfg Stefan


----------



## Holland (2. September 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Brauch schnell mal nen Tipp wie ich die Länge und Hub bei ner absenkbaren Sattelstütze ermittel, Danke scho ma.



Willst Du wissen, welche in einen Rahmen maximal reinpasst?
Wenn ja, musst Du die konstruktionszeichnungen der Hersteller bemühen, da der Aufbau oberhalb unterschiedlich ist. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2015)

Welche Länge ich brauch 125 oder 150 oder ganz anderes Maß. Durchmesser weiß ich.

gibt ja bsp. bei der 9point8 verschiedene

Stützenlänge x Hub
325 x 75   
350 x 100	
375 x 125	
415 x 125	
440 x 150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (4. September 2015)

Du musst bei deiner jetzigen Stütze, so wie du sie im uphill fährst, messen wieviel sie vom Sitzrohr bis zum Sattelgestellunterseite misst. Dann musst du beim Hersteller deiner Wahl schauen, wie weit der Mechanismus aus dem Sitzrohr schaut. und das vom Mass deiner jetzigen Stütze abziehen. Dann weisst du wie gross der Hub der neuen Stütze sein darf.
Hoffe das ist verständlich geschrieben.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## gemeinling (4. September 2015)

gemeinling schrieb:


> der vivid wäre eine überlegung. wenn ich bei coil bleibe finde ich den revox pro recht interessant und auch nicht so überteuert. wie siehts da mit den buchsen bzw dem kit aus. finde fürs st bei bc nur passend für rs fox mz oder x-fusion. passt eine auch für manitou?


hab mich für den revox entschieden. preis leistung ist top und der dämpfer macht auch ne gute figur nach der ersten ausfahrt. war bei "berg ab" kleiner, feiner laden und eine nachlass hats auch noch gegeben...beratung war auch top


----------



## FranG (8. September 2015)

Wie groß ist die maximale Reifenbreite in einem 2013er Argon AM?


----------



## nicbmxtb (8. September 2015)

FranG schrieb:


> Wie groß ist die maximale Reifenbreite in einem 2013er Argon AM?


bei 26" 59mm lt tech sheet.

mfg stefan


----------



## Holland (8. September 2015)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> bei 26" 59mm lt tech sheet.
> 
> mfg stefan



Kann ich praktisch so bestätigen. 2.4er Nobby Nic hat quasi keinen Spieltaum mehr. Der schmalere 2.4er Mountain King passt und macht den Job sehr gut.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. September 2015)

Suche (der Optik wegen) 1-2 von den gelben Blenden. Gern im Tausch gegen silberne (von der MT6)
Falls jemand welche abzugeben hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (13. September 2015)

weis jemand, was ein Satz Lager für einen ION 16 650b Rahmen kostet?


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. September 2015)

Bei BC 169€
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Nicolai/Lagerkit-Ion-16-p36779/


----------



## Cheeno (19. September 2015)

Servus! 
Wollte mal fragen, ob die aktuelle RF Next SL Kurbel an das Ion 16 27,5'' passt, wollte dazu die Carbocage X1 Kefü nehmen, würde dass soweit passen? Rest des Antriebs wäre dann XX1. 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (20. September 2015)

kurze Frage in die Runde, passt die neue Rohloff Variante in den 142x12mm Hinterbau des aktuellen Helius ac plus der Drehmomentabstützung?
hat hier vielleicht einer den Gedanken das mal zu testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (20. September 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> kurze Frage in die Runde, passt die neue Rohloff Variante in den 142x12mm Hinterbau des aktuellen Helius ac plus der Drehmomentabstützung?
> hat hier vielleicht einer den Gedanken das mal zu testen?


Laut Rohloff-Beschreibung sollte das beim AC Hinterbau passen. Probiert hat es aber sicher noch keiner, da noch nicht lieferbar. Problem kann es bei Rahmen geben, bei denen die PM-Bremsaufnahme zwischen den Streben liegt.

Frage meinerseits: warum orderst Du das Helius nicht mit Rohloff-kompatiblen Ausfallenden. Nimm einen stabilen Schnellspanner (DT, Hope oder sowas) dann wirst Du keinen Unterschied zur 12mm Achse spüren. Und die Drehmomentabstützung ist VIEL unauffälliger.


----------



## Seneca02 (22. September 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> kurze Frage in die Runde, passt die neue Rohloff Variante in den 142x12mm Hinterbau des aktuellen Helius ac plus der Drehmomentabstützung?
> hat hier vielleicht einer den Gedanken das mal zu testen?



Sicher dass du eine Rohloff willst? Ich mein ich habe selbst eine und es ist ein wunderbares Stück Technik, aber in einem modernen vollgefederten MTB mMn. einfach deplaziert. Da ist Pinion die bessere Alternative :/


----------



## bikandy (22. September 2015)

Welche leichte und passende X12-Steckachse könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Hab aktuell die originale Nicolai Achse, allerdings selten eine 17er Nuss dabei


----------



## nicbmxtb (22. September 2015)

bikandy schrieb:


> Welche leichte und passende X12-Steckachse könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Hab aktuell die originale Nicolai Achse, allerdings selten eine 17er Nuss dabei


RockShox Maxle (Lite)


----------



## andi.f.1809 (22. September 2015)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Sicher dass du eine Rohloff willst? Ich mein ich habe selbst eine und es ist ein wunderbares Stück Technik, aber in einem modernen vollgefederten MTB mMn. einfach deplaziert. Da ist Pinion die bessere Alternative :/



Ging mir um eine Nachrüstlösung;-) beim Zweitbike kommt dann eine Pinion zum Einsatz.


----------



## Seneca02 (23. September 2015)

Die Rohloff macht das Bike hinten halt schon schwer. Ich habe am Hardtail den direkten Vergleich zwischen Rohloff, SSP und Kettenschaltung. Das Ding macht mit Rohloff einfach am wenigsten Spass, zumindest beim Trail fahren, wenn man mal einen Sprung, Dop etc macht. Allerdings ist es halt auch so, dass sich die Rohloff einfach in vielen Situationen schneller schalten lässst und somit auch für gewisse Einsatzzwecke wie Mehrtagestouren auf unbekanntem, technisch schwierigem Terrain oä. seine Vorteile hat.
Schwierig das Thema....


----------



## Midgetman (23. September 2015)

Das beste and er Rohloff ist ihr Wiederverkaufswert.

Ich hatte sie am Nonius. Sie ist zu schwer (am Fully braucht man obendrein Kettenspanner und Führung), macht eher mehr Geräusche als eine gepflegte Kettenschaltung, Schalten unter Last geht nicht, im Stehen finde ich den Drehgriff schwer zu bedienen und die Hinterradfederung wird beim Fully wirklich negativ beeinflusst.

Würde ich nur an einem dafür ausgelegten Hardtail für absolutes Mistwetter in Erwägung ziehen - wenn ich da denn unbedingt eine Schaltung wollte.


----------



## Zonerider (18. Oktober 2015)

Sämtliche Unterlagen zum UFO ST sind weg, brauch so viele Info's wie möglich. Maß- und Geometrieangaben, Buchsen-Maß, Tech Sheet usw.


----------



## DantexXx (18. Oktober 2015)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=12&output=html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (22. Oktober 2015)

Danke, ein Lichtblick.

Nach 2 erfolgten Anfragen, leider ohne Reaktion seitens N such ich einen guten Mechaniker & Pulverer.
Rahmen soll neues Farbkleid 2-farbig erhalten, Lager getauscht usw.

Vorschläge?


----------



## Teisho (5. November 2015)

Weiß wer wo ich schwarze Titanschrauben M5x75 mit Zylinderkopf kaufen kann?
Finde einfach nix.


----------



## neurofibrill (5. November 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...0-45-50-55-mm-grade-5-din-912-konisch-schwarz

hab gute erfahrungen mit verkäufer und produkten gemacht. einfach nachfragen ob er auch M5 in 75 mm hat/besorgen kann. frag auch nach den max anzugsmomenten.


----------



## Schwatten (13. November 2015)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Distanzstücke an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme so ca. 1 cm Spiel haben, sich also verschieben lassen. Muss das so sein?


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2015)

Nein.


----------



## Angelo1972 (14. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Reifen er im Helius TB29 drin hat der auch rein passt! Lt Techshett 60mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (14. November 2015)

Den größten Reifen den ich bisher verbaut hatte war ein Conti MK II in 2,4
Es würden aber auch noch breitere Reifen reinpassen. 

Habe gerade leider einen XKing montiert, sonst hätte ich dir mal ein Bild geschickt


----------



## wildbiker (22. November 2015)

KFKA: aktuelle Sattelstütze 22 cm am Ion16 rausgezogen, nun soll mal ne absenkbare her. 125 mm oder 150 mm ?


----------



## 19chris84 (22. November 2015)

Hey

Wollte mal fragen ob beim 2013er Helius AM die  Hinterbaulagerung wirklich so schlecht ist wie man oft liest? Okay, schlecht ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Wartungs und pflegeintensiv ist vielleicht besser. Man liest ja viel das der Hinterbau schnell Spiel bekommt und so weiter und das die gleitlager und Achsen nicht so lange halten.

Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem pflegeleichtem tourenbike.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## trailterror (22. November 2015)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob beim 2013er Helius AM die  Hinterbaulagerung wirklich so schlecht ist wie man oft liest? Okay, schlecht ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Wartungs und pflegeintensiv ist vielleicht besser. Man liest ja viel das der Hinterbau schnell Spiel bekommt und so weiter und das die gleitlager und Achsen nicht so lange halten.
> 
> ...




kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass die hinterbaulagerung schlecht sein soll. ausserordentlich wartungs und pflegeintensiv stimmt in meinen Augen auch nicht....2x im Jahr neues fett unter die decken und fertig. ich bin zufrieden mit den gleitlagern


----------



## codit (24. November 2015)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob beim 2013er Helius AM die  Hinterbaulagerung wirklich so schlecht ist wie man oft liest? Okay, schlecht ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Wartungs und pflegeintensiv ist vielleicht besser. Man liest ja viel das der Hinterbau schnell Spiel bekommt und so weiter und das die gleitlager und Achsen nicht so lange halten.
> 
> ...


Kann mich dem @trailterror nur anschließen. Mehr Infos siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartung-gleitlager-helius-am.682061/


----------



## lucie (24. November 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> KFKA: aktuelle Sattelstütze 22 cm am Ion16 rausgezogen, nun soll mal ne absenkbare her. 125 mm oder 150 mm ?



???


----------



## wildbiker (24. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> ???


Hab am Ion16 noch keine absenkbare Sattelstütze, weiß nicht welchen Hub ich nehmen muss 125 oder 150 mm. Schnellspanner auf, Stütze runter, Schnellspanner runter - nervt langsam.
Aktuelle normale Stütze hab ich 22 cm rausgezogen. Rahmen hat Größe M.


----------



## lucie (24. November 2015)

Es ist doch nicht die Frage, ob Du nun eine Stütze mit 125 oder 150mm Hub nehmen MUSST - das liegt einfach an Deinen Präferenzen im Gelände. Funktionieren wird Beides...


----------



## hoschi2007 (27. November 2015)

Mit der 150er hast du natürlich mehr Spielraum. Ich messe heute Abend mal nach wie lang meine 150er Reverb ausgezogen insgesamt lang ist.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. November 2015)

Ich würde klar die 150 nehmen. Bis auf das Gewicht hast du ja keinen Nachteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. November 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hab am Ion16 noch keine absenkbare Sattelstütze, weiß nicht welchen Hub ich nehmen muss 125 oder 150 mm. Schnellspanner auf, Stütze runter, Schnellspanner runter - nervt langsam.
> Aktuelle normale Stütze hab ich 22 cm rausgezogen. Rahmen hat Größe M.




Schau doch einfach mal an deiner Stütze nach wie weit du sie verstellen musst.
Dann erübrigt sich die Frage.


----------



## neurofibrill (27. November 2015)

meine reverb hat spiel. welches kit benötige ich für einen service?
hat das schon der ein od andere von euch durchgeführt und einen tip für mich?


----------



## Martin1508 (27. November 2015)

Du brauchst das Kit Päckchen Plus. Ausbauen, verpacken, Adresse Flatout drauf, verschicken und dann nach 2-3 Tagen top Ware zurück bekommen. Willst du die paar Kröten sparen und bist motiviert und begabt, dann schau mal hier:

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...000004695_rev_c_2014_reverb_stealth_sm_de.pdf

Gruss


----------



## neurofibrill (27. November 2015)

das deutlich günstigere basis kit reicht da nicht? stütze ist seit 6 monaten in betrieb (neukauf).


----------



## Martin1508 (27. November 2015)

Sorry, war nen Wortspiel. Päckchen Plus ist von der Post. Ich würde halt die Variante für Faule wählen. Aber jetzt mal was ganz anderes: Wieviel Spiel hat denn die Reverb? Ein bisschen ist normal. Bin bisher zwei Reverb und eine KS Lev gefahren und jede hatte horizontales Spiel. Vertikal darf sie nichts haben.


----------



## neurofibrill (28. November 2015)

spiel ist von kaum merklich auf teilweise beim pedalieren erfühlbar angewachsen. werde auch jeden fall über den winter da was machen. habe eigentlich die hoffnung, dass das kleine dichtungskit (um 13 öre) reichen müßte. 69 + versand ist mir zu teuer, v.a. da noch ein großer gabelservice mit ansteht und ich tendenziell so viel wie mgl. selber am rad schraube.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. November 2015)

Okay, das hört sich nach richtig Spiel an. Da hilft dann aber auch ne neue Dichtung nicht, sondern da ist die Führung nicht mehr 100%. Bei der LEV gibt es Führungsstifte. Bei der Reverb weiß ich es nicht. Vielleicht wird dir da im Forum geholfen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Dezember 2015)

Wenn gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt, keine Experimente.
Reklamation bei Sram oder beim Händler.


----------



## provester (5. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir das gleiche Spiel: die erste Reverb hält bis heute (lediglich leichtes Spiel bei verdrehen des Sattels)
Die Stealth hat jetzt nach 5 Monaten deutliches Spiel in Fahrtrichtung - ging jetzt zurück an den Händler, mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (6. Dezember 2015)

Gegen Spiel kannst Du beim Service NICHTS machen. Die größeren Führungsstifte passen nicht rein, die Durchmesserabstufung zwischen den 4 verfügbaren Stiftgrößen ist sehr weit. Also Einschicken und hoffen auf kulante Behandlung. Früher war alles besser: Du hättest von SportImport garantiert eine neue Stütze bekommen.


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Dezember 2015)

2 fragen:
1. was ist das für ein helm?
http://snapwidget.com/v/1136578863895850914

2. was ist das für eine ?tasche?dose? vor dem flaschenhalter?
http://snapwidget.com/v/1138389074960887545


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Dezember 2015)

1: Keine Ahnung.

2: Nicolaike repair kit. Du reparierst den gebrochenen China Carbon Rahmen mit dem mitgelieferten Harz und backst die Stelle dann im Mini Autoklaven. Mit dem Surface Styling Kit kannst du dann Saschas Schweissraupen Nicolaike nachmalen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Dezember 2015)

@neurofibrill 
Sieht aus wie das SWAT Teil von Specialized.

@Martin1508 
böser Martin...


----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> 2: Nicolaike repair kit. Du reparierst den gebrochenen China Carbon Rahmen mit dem mitgelieferten Harz und backst die Stelle dann im Mini Autoklaven. Mit dem Surface Styling Kit kannst du dann Saschas Schweissraupen Nicolaike nachmalen.


----------



## danchoize (30. Dezember 2015)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> 2 fragen:
> 1. was ist das für ein helm?
> http://snapwidget.com/v/1136578863895850914
> 
> ...


1. Smith Forefront
2. specialized SWAT kit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> 1. Smith Forefront
> 2. specialized SWAT kit


----------



## neurofibrill (30. Dezember 2015)

danke euch allen!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (1. Januar 2016)

hi zusammen,
erstmal gutes neues;-)

eine Frage, das Helius ac (2015) ist ja fuer kettenblätter mit 32 bzw 34 Zähnen ausgelegt, wie negativ macht sich hier ein 28 kettenblatt bemerkbar (Wippen und so)?

Gruß andi


----------



## tommi101 (1. Januar 2016)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> erstmal gutes neues;-)
> 
> eine Frage, das Helius ac (2015) ist ja fuer kettenblätter mit 32 bzw 34 Zähnen ausgelegt, wie negativ macht sich hier ein 28 kettenblatt bemerkbar (Wippen und so)?
> ...



Fährt mein Kumpel so....bislang ist da nix negatives aufgefallen. 28Z auf 11-42Z 10fach mit General Lee.
Für mich ist im Mittelgebirge das 30Z Blatt aber die bessere Wahl. Werde jetzt beim 16er auch noch mal Geld in die Hand nehmen und auf 11fach SRAM aufrüsten.





Frohes Neues allerseits


----------



## Canyon-Freak (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch schon mal die beiden orange-Farben (flashy orange + semipermeable orange glaze) schon mal live im direkten Vergleich gesehen? 
Das die semipermeable Farbe eher "transparent" ist ist mir bewusst.

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## tommi101 (6. Januar 2016)

Ist flashy orange nicht das Rettungswagen-Leucht-Orange der Teambikes? Also der Pendant zum grellen chemical green?

Ist das hier nicht flashy orange?


----------



## wildbiker (6. Januar 2016)

Ja, Marco hösels bike sind flashy orange....franzi Meyers auch.. 

Geil find ich auch semipermeamble green glaze...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## sqlab1 (8. Januar 2016)

Moin,

passt in einen aktuellen Helius AC 27,5" Rahmen ein 3Zoll Reifen in den Hinterbau also 650B+ ? Angegeben ist die max. empf. Reifenbreite mit 71,5mm.


----------



## Holland (8. Januar 2016)

sqlab1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> passt in einen aktuellen Helius AC 27,5" Rahmen ein 3Zoll Reifen in den Hinterbau also 650B+ ? Angegeben ist die max. empf. Reifenbreite mit 71,5mm.



Raddurchmesser checken nicht vergessen!


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## der-gute (8. Januar 2016)

warum sollte ins 29" großes Rad in einen Rahmen mit 27.5" passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fully-Max (10. Januar 2016)

Kann mich einfach nicht von meinem 2005er Helius FR Rahmen trennen. Jedoch ist der Lenkwinkel trotz 160er Gabel nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß. 

Würde jetzt gerne nochmal ein kleines Experiment mit einen Angle-Set Steuersatz versuchen.

Meint ihr das macht Sinn?
Wenn ja, wieviel grad sollte ich maximal testen?








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy35 (10. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hast du ein 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr. Soweit ich weiss gibt es dafür keine winkelsteuersätze.


----------



## drurs (10. Januar 2016)

Zumindest 1grad geht :
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-degree-ec34--traditional-1-18-fitment-6-p.asp


----------



## reflux (13. Januar 2016)

Ich suche eine Helius AM in XL - steuerrohr 1.5 oder Tapered - irgendwo muss es das doch geben


----------



## nicbmxtb (13. Januar 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Helius AM in XL - steuerrohr 1.5 oder Tapered - irgendwo muss es das doch geben



Kuckst Du :
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/711437-nicolai-helius-am-rahmenset-in-xl

Edit leider 1 1/8


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Januar 2016)

> Edit leider 1 1/8



Dafür aber echt schön. Und die Lieferpauschale für den Umkreis ist spitzenmäßig


----------



## Jones2606 (16. Januar 2016)

Kennt jemand die RAL "Code" von flashy orange


@Martin1508 : so wie das 16er von der Hausmesse für deinen Kumpel (Foto?) 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## nicbmxtb (16. Januar 2016)

Dürfte RAL 2005 sein


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Januar 2016)

Here you go!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (30. Januar 2016)

Servus Leute,
passt eigentlich der Umlenkhebel vom helius ac 2013 an mein ac von 2012 ? Der Umbau hätte rein optische Gründe.

grüsse Tobi


----------



## Famulus36 (30. Januar 2016)

Da ja hier der eine oder andere auch schonmal ein 301 gefahren ist oder noch fährt:
Meine N-Traumbikes Helius AC und Ion 16 sind grad nicht in passender Farb-Größen-Kombination zu haben. Hab mir grad ein AM in L mit S-Sitzrohr im Bikemarkt angeschaut. Kann das ne sinnvolle Alternative zum 301 sein? OR-Länge ist 25mm kürzer, Tretlager genauso hoch. Dazu dann das Gewicht. Lieber weitersuchen oder mal probieren?


----------



## wildbiker (30. Januar 2016)

Wasn da fürn dämpfer im obigen ion16? Genaues Modell? 
Will vlt. Mal anderen dämpfer probieren, aktuell rs Monarch rt3 plus drin. Brauch ich fürn neuen dämpfer Buchsen neue Buchsen? Aktuell sind die von nicolai drin.

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Januar 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Wasn da fürn dämpfer im obigen ion16? Genaues Modell?
> Will vlt. Mal anderen dämpfer probieren, aktuell rs Monarch rt3 plus drin. Brauch ich fürn neuen dämpfer Buchsen neue Buchsen? Aktuell sind die von nicolai drin.
> 
> gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)



CCDBAir Climb Switch XVolume Air Can. 216x63

Edit: Du kannst bei dem die Teflon Gleitlager mit Nicolai Buchsen nehmen. Es lohnt sich aber bei Huber Gleitlager und Buchsen zu bestellen. Der Dämpfer ist Sahne und da brauchst du auch Sahne Buchsen.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Januar 2016)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Da ja hier der eine oder andere auch schonmal ein 301 gefahren ist oder noch fährt:
> Meine N-Traumbikes Helius AC und Ion 16 sind grad nicht in passender Farb-Größen-Kombination zu haben. Hab mir grad ein AM in L mit S-Sitzrohr im Bikemarkt angeschaut. Kann das ne sinnvolle Alternative zum 301 sein? OR-Länge ist 25mm kürzer, Tretlager genauso hoch. Dazu dann das Gewicht. Lieber weitersuchen oder mal probieren?



Weiter suchen. Das Ion kann alles besser als das Helius AM. Ich habe mein AM geliebt, habe aber den Wechsel auf das Ion nie nie nie bereut.


----------



## wildbiker (30. Januar 2016)

Was ist das für eine Bezeichnung beim ccdb 15mm offenes Endauge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (30. Januar 2016)

Dämpferaugenmass ohne Gleitlager!


----------



## trailterror (31. Januar 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Weiter suchen. Das Ion kann alles besser als das Helius AM.



@Famulus36

Mach (wenn möglich) eigene (empirische) erfahrungen. So kannste dir deine eigene meinung besser gestalten.

Besser/schlechter beherbergt in diesem falle doch viel subjektive wahrnehmung, welche von so vielen faktoren abhängen.

Ich kann mit undifferenzierten pauschalaussagen :" kann alles besser" halt nicht allzuviel anfangen...


----------



## Famulus36 (31. Januar 2016)

Hast schon recht, ich fand die Frage im Nachhinein auch bissl doof.
Mich hetzt ja auch keiner und mein jetziger Hobel ist alles andere als ne Krücke.


----------



## tommi101 (31. Januar 2016)

Moin...
Ich finde das ein 301 näher beim AC ist, als beim AM oder ION16. 
Das AM ist halt schon ein richtig robustes Bike, zwar auch irgendwie Allrounder...aber als Tourenbike fürs Mittelgebirge schon ein ziemliches Kaliber. 
Das (aktuelle) AC hat schon einen ziemlich großen Einsatzbereich und lässt sich ja auch mit 160mm Gabel aufbauen, wobei ich eine 150er für absolut ausreichend halte.
Und so ein AC muss man ja auch erstmal kaputt bekommen


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Januar 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Famulus36
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann mit undifferenzierten pauschalaussagen :" kann alles besser" halt nicht allzuviel anfangen...



Musst du ja auch nicht. 

Im Nachhinein fehlt bei dem Satz "kann für mich alles besser".


----------



## Famulus36 (31. Januar 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Moin...
> Ich finde das ein 301 näher beim AC ist, als beim AM oder ION16.


Da geb ich dir recht, zumal in meinem Aufbau mit 140er Hebeln. Beim Ion 16 ist dieses "haben will" halt am größten.
Will ja die Komponenten vom 301 (v27,5, h26, 27,5er 160mm-Gabel) weiterverwenden. Das harmoniert wohl zumindest mit dem Ion in der 26"-Version recht gut. Wird aber mit dem AC sicher auch gehn, zumal ich zur Not die Gabel auf 150mm traveln könnte.
Nuja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rad.

Die älteren Rahmen sind mir in L irgendwie zu kurz, da gefällt mir die aktuelle Auslegung besser.
Das natürlich bisher leider nur in der Theorie. Muss wohl mal nach Dresden zu Meißner, dem einzigen N-Händler im Osten.


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Februar 2016)

Habe ich gerade auf der Nicolai-Seite gefunden. Weiss da jemand was genaues und wer kommt vorbei?


----------



## Simbl (8. Februar 2016)

Ausm Frazebuch:

NICOLAI "test N ride" am Samstag den 13. Februar 2016 bei uns in Lübbrechtsen. Zwischen 10 und 16 Uhr könnt ihr zu uns kommen um die aktuellsten NICOLAI Modelle Probe zu fahren.

zur Verfügung stehen euch: 
ION-GPI Long

ION-GPI Longer

ION-GPI Longest

ARGON-AM Large

HELIUS-TB Large

HELIUS-AC Medium

HELIUS-GPI Large

ION-16 Medium

ION-15 Large

Bitte meldet euch unter [email protected] an um uns mitzuteilen mit wie vielen Leuten wir rechnen können.


----------



## wildbiker (5. März 2016)

Bin dabei meine facharbeit im Marketing zu schreiben und frag mich gerade warum man bei nicolai nirgends Werbung findet (in bikebravos ist mir dass extrem aufgefallen). Ohne Werbung kann doch eigentlich kein Unternehmen überleben...Andere bikefirmen machen doch auch Werbung (nur um maln paar zu nennen, wie cube, haibike, canyon...)... Was macht nicolai anders?

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (5. März 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Bin dabei meine facharbeit im Marketing zu schreiben und frag mich gerade warum man bei nicolai nirgends Werbung findet (in bikebravos ist mir dass extrem aufgefallen). Ohne Werbung kann doch eigentlich kein Unternehmen überleben...Andere bikefirmen machen doch auch Werbung (nur um maln paar zu nennen, wie cube, haibike, canyon...)... Was macht nicolai anders?
> 
> gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)



Ruf doch am Besten mal bei Nicolai an und rede mit Vinc oder Kalle. 

Nicolai hat sich über Jahre mit Qualität, Nachhaltigkeit und technischem Fortschritt (ohne Trends hinterher zu laufen) einen sehr treuen Kundenstamm aufgebaut. Gehe ich von mir aus, verkaufen sie die Bikes bei mir über Emotion und haben diesen "Habenwillfaktor". Sicherlich gehört auch der Punkt Verlässlichkeit und Konservativität mit dazu (Made in Germany). Die Emotion erreichen sie bei mir durch das Persönliche. Meinen ersten Rahmen habe ich in Q-Tal abgeholt und durfte Helge bei den letzten Handgriffen zu schauen. Beim Einpacken in Luftpolsterfolie kam Kalle runter und sagt: Geiler Rahmen, viel Spaß damit. Vinc hat dann noch ne Werksführung mit mir und meiner vierjährigen Tochter gemacht... Ich könnte endlos weiter machen. Die Klitsche macht halt Spaß, die Bikes sind unkaputtbar und man hat was besonders unter dem Hintern... So weit so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. März 2016)

Naja, werben tun sie ja schon, nur halt etwas anders....Und Trends laufen auch an N nicht (mehr?) vorbei...Eine tendenz der annäherung am kommerziellen markt wurde meiner meinung nach in den letzten jahren klar sichtbar...

dennoch sind sie immer noch ein stückchen anders


----------



## wildbiker (5. März 2016)

Ja, danke erstmal. Hab ja bei nicolai auch schon nen Rahmen abgeholt, in diesem unscheinbaren, aber echt geilen gehöft und netten Mitarbeitern, franzi, vinc, Moritz . Fahr ja zudem das 3. Nicolai. Aber wenn bspw. jm. noch nie was von nicolai gehört hat...ok, viele schätzen bzw. kennen die qualität nicht oder sind die Rahmen zu teuer... Kannte nicolai schon 2004, mitm Kauf meines ersten richtigen mtb, damals waren mir die Rahmen eben zu teuer, da noch azubi..

Und mal über großen Teich geschaut...Auch gerade bei den Asiaten ist ja wenn man bei Facebook guckt, nicolai echt beliebt, u.a. edelsten aufbauten u.a. mit enve parts...


gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## jokoklaas (1. April 2016)

Hallo,

Hätte mal eine Frage an alle Magura Fahrer unter euch. 
Welche Adapter fahrt ihr für 203er Scheiben an der Gabel?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## guru39 (1. April 2016)

QM 42
Artnr:2700517


----------



## Timmy35 (1. April 2016)

Kommt aber auch auf die Gabel an. Gibt ja unterschiedliche Postmount-Standarts an den Gabeln.


----------



## no name2606 (9. April 2016)

Bei den vorgegebenen einbauhöhen für federgabeln beim helius AM 1.5", mit welchem steuersatz wurde die einbauhöhe berechnet?


----------



## no name2606 (12. April 2016)

Ich hab hier einen nicolai helius am 2012 in s von nicolai gekauft und das oberste loch im umlenkhebel ist mit einer madenschraube gesperrt.
Kann mir jemand erklären was das für mich bedäutet, außer das mir ein federweg fehlt komm ich nicht dahinter.
Danke schonmal


----------



## sundancer (12. April 2016)

no name2606 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier einen nicolai helius am 2012 in s von nicolai gekauft und das oberste loch im umlenkhebel ist mit einer madenschraube gesperrt.
> Kann mir jemand erklären was das für mich bedäutet, außer das mir ein federweg fehlt komm ich nicht dahinter.
> Danke schonmal



Das Loch ist gesperrt, da bei Nutzung der Aufhaengung das Hinterrad mit dem Sitzrohr kollidieren würde, wenn der Federweg komplett genutzt wird.


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2016)

Ein Small Rahmen spezifisches Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (12. April 2016)

Ja.


----------



## no name2606 (12. April 2016)

ach wirklich nur beim s
also bringts auch nicht wenn ich nen "b" umlenkhebel hin mach?


----------



## guru39 (13. April 2016)

Mach doch einfach mal eine Kollisionskontrolle.

Den Dämpfer in das gesperrte Loch hängen, die Luft ablassen und schauen ob da was anbumst.
Kann ja nicht schaden  

Sieht dann so aus und dauert keine 10min.



Vermutlich touchiert aber das Hinterrad das Sitzrohr.


----------



## no name2606 (13. April 2016)

Würd ich machen, wenn ich schon so weit wäre 
Ich hab erst den rahmen letzte woche neu bekommen und stell grad die teileliste zusammen


----------



## guru39 (13. April 2016)

Axo... dann machst du das am besten wenn der Bock auf den eigenen Rädern steht.

Viel Spaß beim aufbauen und später aufm Trail


----------



## RaulEndymion (13. April 2016)

Ich habe ein AM in Rahmengröße S und hatte die ersten anderthalb Jahre den Dämpfer (Vivid Air) im obersten Loch hängen.
Kollission mit dem Sitzrohr ist bei mir nie vorgekommen, bzw. ich habe es nicht bemerkt.
Umgehängt in das zweite Loch von oben (von ~171mm auf ~158mm) habe ich eigentlich nur, weil mir das Gefühl vom Hinterbau zu "weich/plüschig" war.
Dort fühlt sich für mich das Rad insgesamt harmonischer an, aber das ist eine rein persönliche Einschätzung von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (13. April 2016)

Das ist momentan auch eins meiner probleme.
Wenn ich mit dem alten ulh im zweiten Lauf ch die 170mm habe, hab ich dann im dritten loch die 158?


----------



## bubbba (13. April 2016)

no name2606 schrieb:


> Das ist momentan auch eins meiner probleme.
> Wenn ich mit dem alten ulh im zweiten Lauf ch die 170mm habe, hab ich dann im dritten loch die 158?



ja, sollte in etwa so sein
http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/50-Federweg-he-am-2010.pdf


----------



## neurofibrill (17. April 2016)

würde gerne an meinem e13 LRS HR bremsseite das lager tauschen.
habe keine expertise dbzgl. und auch nicht das passende werkzeug.
selber machen (gibt es einen passenden thread???) od. machen lassen?


----------



## no name2606 (27. April 2016)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> würde gerne an meinem e13 LRS HR bremsseite das lager tauschen.
> habe keine expertise dbzgl. und auch nicht das passende werkzeug.
> selber machen (gibt es einen passenden thread???) od. machen lassen?



Im tech talk forum biste besser aufgehoben

Hier ne anleitung.


http://service.bythehive.com/Guide/How+to+Replace+Radial+Rear+Hub+Bearings+in+LG1++and+TRS++hubs/58


----------



## neurofibrill (28. April 2016)

merci!
durch die service seiten habe ich mich schon durchgeklickt (achsenwechsel/-service, freilauf tauschen, tubless...alles schon gemacht).
e13 europe hat sich meiner angenommen und wechseln die lager gegen das aktuelle und besser gedichtete system.
muss ich mir kein teures spezialwerkzeug zulegen.
top service kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## XXLspot (9. Mai 2016)

An meine Ion16 27.5 habe ich ein Monarch+ Debonair M/L3 (neu von Augustus) und jetzt weiß ich nicht ob es schon immer war das sich mit den 3 Kompression Stufen sich nicht so viel ändert (brauch ich doch nicht) und den erste 10 mm Federweg im Sag beinähe leerlauft um dann deutlich mehr Widerstand (ein bisschen ein Stufe) zu bieten um dann für das ganze genützte Bereich gut zu arbeiten. Auf dem Rad bemerke ich nichts Besonderes. Ja, schon immer ein bisschen wenig Pop, was laut andere Nutzer normal ist. Alles ist da doch normal, oder muss er schon zum Service? Eine Luft Service braucht er sicherlich noch nicht.
Wenn ich für Reserve ein zweiten Dämpfer kaufen möchte, dass auch ein bisschen mehr Pop hat, welches wird ihr mir empfehlen, spezial für den Alpen (außer CCDBA, 40 euro extra für den Post nach Deutschland für jede Service)? Am Urlaub will ich gerne kein Zeit verlieren und da nützt man der Pop auch am meistens. Ich wiege 95 kg inclusive Rucksack.
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## aka (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage zur Zugverlegung. Die geschraubten Klemmen an meinem Rahmen halten die Bremsleitung einwandfrei, der Schaltzug bzw. Zug fuer die Sattelstuetze schlackert aber ziemlich rum, weil die nur 4mm Durchmesser haben.
Wie habt ihr das geloest?
Gruss,
 Andreas.


----------



## sundancer (10. Mai 2016)

Wenn es schwarze Zughuellen sind, einfach in höhe der Klemmung mit ein paar Lagen Isolierband umwickeln


----------



## Simbl (18. Mai 2016)

Bin auf der Suche nach nem EC 56 Steuersatz (nicht ZS) für unten um die EBL der Gabel zu vergrößern. Gibts da was außer dem AngleSet?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2016)

Alutec wollte mal sowas machen, hat es aber dann glaub ich auch nicht in die Tat umgesetzt. Aber mal eine Adresse wo du suchen kannst 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (18. Mai 2016)

Oder vielleicht kannst Du hier was drehen lassen:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/individual-cup-249-p.asp


----------



## Simbl (18. Mai 2016)

Danke, aber wenn ich nicht was "fertiges" zum kaufen finde wird wohl doch wieder ein AngleSet.


----------



## neurofibrill (24. Mai 2016)

würde gerne mein chris king bsa lager warten.
geht das auch ohne den greas injector?


----------



## Bingo1979 (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo an alle,

Ich habe mal folgende Frage:

Wie ist denn die Qualität, Leichtgängigkeit, Servicebarkeit und Langlebigkeit der Industrielager im neuen (seit 2015) Helius AC im Vergleich zu den früher verbauten Gleitlagern?

Lohnt der Umstieg auf ein neues Nicolai Bike mit der neuen Lagerungstype? Müsste die gleiche sein wie beim Ion.

Gruß 
Ingo


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (12. Juni 2016)

Ist Martyn Ashton nicht mehr auf Nicolai unterwegs?


----------



## aka (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Sattelstuetze, 30.9mm, muss mindestens 44cm lang sein.
Gibts da ausser der Shannon etwas?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine rumliegen und will die loswerden?

Gruss,
 Andreas.


----------



## der-gute (20. Juni 2016)

Ich hätt genau diese rumliegen.

Seltenst benutzt, mach nacher mal Fotos...


----------



## aka (20. Juni 2016)

aka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einer Sattelstuetze, 30.9mm, muss mindestens 44cm lang sein.
> Gibts da ausser der Shannon etwas?
> ...



Super, hier wird einem geholfen , danke an @der-gute

Ansonsten: falls jemand eine Shannon in 30.0mm sucht, ich habe eine abzugeben...


----------



## Bingo1979 (24. Juni 2016)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Ich habe mal folgende Frage:
> 
> ...



Hat keiner Erfahrungen zu meiner obigen Frage?

Gruß 
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollibolli11 (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Ist beim Helius GPI only Frame Set eigentlich der Gates Riemen und die Riemenscheiben dabei?


----------



## Simbl (3. Juli 2016)

Jup


----------



## der stan (7. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag.
Ich beabsichtige an meinem Helius BJ 2004 die Leitungsführung zu optimieren. Der plan ist 2/3 Bohrungen im Unterrohr mit Popnietenmuttern und darauf originale 2/3 Fach Halter anzubringen mittels Schraube. und in diesem Zug gleich die Bohrung für die innenliegende Teleskopsattelstütze nachzurüsten. Hat jemand Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps oder vielleicht ein paar Fotos wie so was bereits gemacht wurde.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## dek (12. August 2016)

Moin zusammen,

Da ich in kürze wieder Besitzer eines ION 20 650B (Dank eines Users hier) sein werde bin ich gerade dabei meine Komponenten durchzuchecken.
Ich frage mich ob meine MT5 mit PM 7 203 Adapter an die PM 180 Aufnahme des ION passt?

Lieben Gruß

Dennis


----------



## WODAN (14. August 2016)

der stan schrieb:


> Guten Tag.
> Ich beabsichtige an meinem Helius BJ 2004 die Leitungsführung zu optimieren. Der plan ist 2/3 Bohrungen im Unterrohr mit Popnietenmuttern und darauf originale 2/3 Fach Halter anzubringen mittels Schraube. und in diesem Zug gleich die Bohrung für die innenliegende Teleskopsattelstütze nachzurüsten. Hat jemand Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps oder vielleicht ein paar Fotos wie so was bereits gemacht wurde.
> Danke im Voraus.



Schau mal hier unter "Wiedergeburt Argon FR": http://www.amok-bikes.de/index.php?...344eefa4a689=47711d3852933cc90bb73f4dbebbc6aa


----------



## Canyon-Freak (21. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein sehr lautes Knackgeräusch in meinem ION 16. Ich vermute das es von den Dämpferbuchsen kommt.
Wisst ihr welche Dämpferbuchsen in genau benötige? Dämpfer ist ein aktueller Fox Float X 2016.

Habe den Dämpfer gebraucht gekauft. Der Verkäufer meinte, dass die Buchsen passen, bin mir da aber nicht mehr wirklich sicher...da beim Dämpfereinbau auch Spiel zwischen Rahmen und Dämpfer vorhanden ist.

Danke & Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicbmxtb (21. August 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe ein sehr lautes Knackgeräusch in meinem ION 16. Ich vermute das es von den Dämpferbuchsen kommt.
> Wisst ihr welche Dämpferbuchsen in genau benötige? Dämpfer ist ein aktueller Fox Float X 2016.
> ...


22x8


----------



## simon69 (21. August 2016)

Wenn du schon mit dem Dämpfer, der nicht spielfrei eingebaut war, gefahren bist, schau, ob du nicht auch auch neue Buchsen in den Dämpferaugen brauchst.


----------



## nicbmxtb (22. August 2016)

Wenn de neu kaufen möchtest ist http://huber-bushings.com/
eine empfehlenswerte Adresse Buchsen und Gleitlager in sehr guter Qualität und sehr beliebt!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. August 2016)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten  

Bei Fox gibt es 22,2x8mm oder 21,84mm aber keine in 22,0x8mm

Welche solche ich bestellen? Bei Huber gibt es auch nur 22,2x8mm

Danke  & Gruß


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2016)

Ich würde die 22,2er nehmen und sie mir abdrehen/lassen.


----------



## nicbmxtb (23. August 2016)

Bei huber gibst du an was du willst und schon ist alles passend, 22x8 .


----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. August 2016)

@guru39 
Du fährst doch auch einen Fox. Hast Du die Buchsen auch abgedreht?


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2016)

Ne, hat gleich gepasst! Hab das aber schon oft für Kunden gemacht.


----------



## Bettina (30. August 2016)

Ich habe ein etwas älteres AC (ich glaube von 2011) in Größe S, gibt es hierfür eine andere, neuere Wippe, die es mir erlaubt im Flaschenhalter auch eine Flasche spazieren zu fahren ohne auf dieser aufzusetzen?

Es fehlt nicht viel....


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2016)

Hallo Bettina,

wende dich mit deiner Frage am besten an [email protected]

Wenn er keine Lösung für dein Problem hat und du deinen Dämpfer in dieser Position belässt könntest du auch einfach
die Umlenkhebel so absägen und verfeilen das es passt.
Hab ich schon für nen Kunden gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (3. September 2016)

Hey,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Ion 16 27.5 hinten für eine 203er Bremsscheibe freigegeben ist?


----------



## nicbmxtb (3. September 2016)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Ion 16 27.5 hinten für eine 203er Bremsscheibe freigegeben ist?


Ja max. 203


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (3. September 2016)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Ja max. 203



Dank für die Info!


----------



## dek (7. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich wiederhole:

Weiß jemand welchen Magura PM Adapter ich bei der PM 180er Bremsaufnahme des 2015er ION 20 für eine 203er Magura Scheibe benötige?

Vielen Dank 


Dennis


----------



## nicbmxtb (7. September 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich wiederhole:
> 
> ...


Schau dir mal QM26 an, ob deine Bremse dabei ist?


----------



## dek (7. September 2016)

Hey nic.

Diesen habe ich auch montiert.
Es scheint als wenn der Sattel damit etwas zu hoch steht. Ich hab bei abgenutzten Belägen einen kleinen Grat oberhalb.


----------



## Holland (9. September 2016)

KF: Anzugsdrehmoment für die sechs Schrauben, die Pinion und Rahmen verbinden?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## guru39 (9. September 2016)

10 Nuttenmeter


----------



## Ollibolli11 (10. September 2016)

Hallo, ware es möglich an meinem Helius GPI die Übersetztung 32Z / 32Z zu fahren oder bekomme ich dann Probleme mit dem Riemenspanner.

Danke Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (10. September 2016)

Moin Olli,

der Riemenspanner funktioniert nur bei der Übersetzung 39/34


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2016)

Aber 39/39 mit längrem Riemen sollte doch möglich sein?

G.


----------



## Holland (10. September 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> 10 Nuttenmeter



Schanke dön. Im Handbuch steht (nicht so präsent) ergänzend, dass die Schrauben IMMER erneuert werden müssen.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Schanke dön. Im Handbuch steht (nicht so präsent) ergänzend, dass die Schrauben IMMER erneuert werden müssen.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.




Am Telefon sagte man mir das dass nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Holland (10. September 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Am Telefon sagte man mir das dass nicht nötig ist.



War auch erstaunt. Montiert werden die ohnehin mit Schraubenkleber und ich denke auch nicht, dass die nicht so dünnen Dehnschrauben bei 10Nm schon am Limit sind und bei Wiederverwendung reissen würden.


----------



## DJT (18. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich habe ein etwas älteres AC (ich glaube von 2011) in Größe S, gibt es hierfür eine andere, neuere Wippe, die es mir erlaubt im Flaschenhalter auch eine Flasche spazieren zu fahren ohne auf dieser aufzusetzen?
> 
> Es fehlt nicht viel....Anhang anzeigen 524102



Cooler Bäpper Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallscharsche (20. September 2016)

Freunde der Erhabenen Fräßkunst. Ich brauch mal ne Schmierstoffempfehlung fürn Hinterbau und Wippe von nem Helius AC von 2014. Sollten ja alles Gleitlager sein.
Hab zwar diverse Industrie Hochleistungsfette im Zugriff möchte aber dennoch kurz Fragen was hier so empfohlen wird.
Danke für evtl. folgende antworten.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (20. September 2016)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/PM600-Military-Grease-p34748/


Gruß
Olli


----------



## Jack22001 (22. September 2016)

Kurze Frage:
Helius AM Pinion 2012 in M: Wie tief ist das Sitzrohr ausgerieben? War 400 mm standard? Hocke grad im Büro und kann ni nachschauen.

Danke & Grüsse Stefan


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2016)

300mm.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (25. September 2016)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen, was für einen Adapter ich für eine 200 mm Bremsscheibe am Hinterbau vom Ion 16 27.5 brauche?

Verbaut ist eine Shimano XT Bremse.


----------



## Jack22001 (25. September 2016)

Also fürs Ion 16 ist aber nur eine 180 mm Scheibe hinten freigegeben. Nicht das Du dann die Garantie verlierst. Wäre ja ärgerlich, falls dochmal was sein sollte. 

http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/pdfs/NICOLAI_ Tech_sheet_ 2017 - ION-G16 2017.pdf

Abgesehen davon bräuchtest Du lediglich einen PM/PM+20 Adapter. Das Ion hat hinten ja eine PM180 Aufnahme (=PM7"). Um auf PM(" zu kommen brauchst Du + 20 mm.

https://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-180


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (25. September 2016)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Also fürs Ion 16 ist aber nur eine 180 mm Scheibe hinten freigegeben. Nicht das Du dann die Garantie verlierst. Wäre ja ärgerlich, falls dochmal was sein sollte.
> 
> http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/pdfs/NICOLAI_ Tech_sheet_ 2017 - ION-G16 2017.pdf
> 
> ...




Hey,
du hast das G-Ion verlinkt. Das normale 16er mit 27.5 ist für 203 mm am Hinterbau freigegeben:
http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/pdfs/ION 16 27,5 TechSheet.pdf

Besten Dank für die Infos zum Adapter!


----------



## Jack22001 (25. September 2016)

ah stimmt - sorry


----------



## nmk (25. September 2016)

Auch das G16 ist für 203mm Scheiben freigegeben. Steht so im dem verlinkten Techsheet.


----------



## Jack22001 (25. September 2016)

verdammt. ich sollte ins Bett. Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2016)

Der Shimanoadabter ist aber vür 203er Scheiben. Dachte er will für 200er Scheiben!

Edit: Oke, ich glaub ich täusch mich da...steht keine Bezeichnung dabei 

G.


----------



## ichoe (4. Oktober 2016)

tach zusammen..habe leider folgendes problem dass sich bei meinem ion 16 27,5 beide konterschräubchen an den lagerdeckeln durchgedreht haben...hat da jdn ne gute idee wie ich das ganze wieder demontiert bekomme um anschließend direkt neue schrauben zu verwenden
danke und gruß!!


----------



## onkel2306 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hey, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern von Bikes mit dem chemical green bzw. atomic yellow und rotem extra love bzw. roten Anbauteilen/Eloxalteilen. Evtl. hat hier jemand passende Bilder/Links zur hand, bevor ich mich in den ganzen threads dämlich suche.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2016)

schau mal bei meinen Bildern vorbei, 2-3 Räder/Rahmen hab ich da drin  C-grün weiß ich aber nicht 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/1332

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/2444


----------



## codit (4. Oktober 2016)

ichoe schrieb:


> tach zusammen..habe leider folgendes problem dass sich bei meinem ion 16 27,5 beide konterschräubchen an den lagerdeckeln durchgedreht haben...hat da jdn ne gute idee wie ich das ganze wieder demontiert bekomme um anschließend direkt neue schrauben zu verwenden
> danke und gruß!!


Zuerst die Vorspannschrauben rausdrehen, dann die Deckel abnehmen. Eventuell bekommst Du die Madenschrauben dann heraus. Falls nicht, neue Deckel bei N ordnern.


----------



## wildbiker (5. Oktober 2016)

Hi, hab ein Problem mit meinem Hinterrad, die Kassette wackelt auf dem Freilauf minimal hin und her, so dass die Kette auf einem bestimmten Ritzel springt.

Verbaut sind:

_Laufradsatz:_ Spank Spike Race 28 EVO (10-fach Freilauf wurde durch Händler gegen u.g. Freilauf getauscht)
_Freilauf:_ Spank Oozy XX1/X01/X1 11-fach XD
_Kassette:_ SRAM X1 XG-1180 11-fach, 10-42 Zähne

9/10-fach-Kassetten hab ich schon montiert/demontiert, nur bei 11-fach hab ich 0-Plan und auch kein Werkzeug dafür....

Jemand ne Lösung für mein Problem? Welches Werkzeug brauch ich zur Demontage/Montage der 11-fach-Kassette?


----------



## pfalz (5. Oktober 2016)

das gleiche Werkzeug wie für 9/10-fach: Kettenpeitsche und Lockring-Werkzeug.


----------



## wildbiker (5. Oktober 2016)

Ah ok, danke.... Die ganze Kassette wackelt jedoch aufm Freilauf hin und her...


----------



## pfalz (5. Oktober 2016)

hmm, das Problem hatte ich bisher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (5. Oktober 2016)

hm.. ich mach morgen mal nen kurzes Video... Vlt. hatte schon mal jm. das Problem.


----------



## Freeerider81 (6. Oktober 2016)

Kann es sein, dass der ganze Freilauf wackelt? 
Das hätte ich letztens, dann sind die Lager im Freilauf kaputt.

Ansonsten die Kassette nochmal richtig anziehen.


----------



## neurofibrill (6. Oktober 2016)

bei mir lag HR-/Kassetten-Spiel auch mal an defekten lagern.

blöde frage:
zieht die kassette sich beim pedalieren nicht sowieso fest (mal angenommen nabe incl. freilauf sind i.o.)?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2016)

Weiß jemand ob das hier das richtige untere Lager für den Reset Flatstack A4 ist, den Nicolai verbaut?
Irgendwie finde ich nichts Anderes und auf der Reset Seite werd ich auch nicht schlauer 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Reset-Racing/Ersatzlager-fuer-Flatstack-B-K-1-10-p49636/

G.


----------



## Simbl (10. Oktober 2016)

Sollte das richtige Lager sein. Die Buchstaben sagen ja aus welchem Oberteil der Steuersatz besteht. Die Zahlen sind nur für die Unterteile relevant. Und die 4 ist ja aufgelistet.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Sollte das richtige Lager sein. Die Buchstaben sagen ja aus welchem Oberteil der Steuersatz besteht. Die Zahlen sind nur für die Unterteile relevant. Und die 4 ist ja aufgelistet.



Ahhh danke, sowas ähnliches hab ich schon vermutet. Nur die C und D Angaben auf der Resetseite haben mich wieder verwirrt.
Dann hab ich zum Glück das Richtige bestellt. Für 19 Euro hat meins aber net recht lang gehalten 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (10. Oktober 2016)

Jupp, sollte passen. Das Lager hat laut Reset die Teilenummer #6958, diese ist auch in deinem Link gelistet


----------



## dek (27. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es nicht die Lager im Freilauf sein sollten, früher gab es mal ganz dünne Spacer die man auf den Freilauf stecken konnte wenn die Kassette axiales Spiel hatte.


----------



## Jack22001 (2. November 2016)

Hat jemand von euch Bock im Winterpokal mitzumachen, so dass wir nen Nicolai Team aufmachen (falls das noch geht)?


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2016)

Hey hab ne frage zur Winkelverstellung am ion20. Gibt ja über den flip Chip die Möglichkeit ein high und low Setting zu fahren. Ist dieser Chip nur gesteckt?


----------



## nicbmxtb (16. Dezember 2016)

Hi, also bei ION 16 ist er nur gesteckt, wird beim 20er nicht anders sein, sitzt halt etwas straff. 
mfG Stefan


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2016)

Ja sehr straff sogar. Jut Danke Probier es am we mal 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hey hab ne frage zur Winkelverstellung am ion20. Gibt ja über den flip Chip die Möglichkeit ein high und low Setting zu fahren. Ist dieser Chip nur gesteckt?



Ich mache das so. Erst entferne ich die Schraube. Dann nehme ich eine längere Schraube (M5) schraube sie ein und schlage das ganze vorsichtig mit einen Hammer raus. Die andere Seite schlage ich dann, ebenfalls vorsichtig, mit einem Durchschlag raus.
Umdrehen und alles wieder verschrauben, fertig.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2016)

Okay prima mache ich so!! Besten Dank !!!
Aber die Chips müssen nach außen ausgeschlagen werden oder ?

Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2016)

jep. nach innen geht auch gar net.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2016)

Dacht ich mir. Danke [emoji1360]


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Dezember 2016)

Welche Rahmen werden denn jetzt in Bosnien Herzegowina geschweißt?
Alle Hardtails?
Nur bestimmte Serien?
Querbeet durch alle Hardtails,
ein Rahmen aus D, einer aus BIH
und man weiß es nicht vorher?

Kosten alle Rahmen das selbe, wie die in Deutschland produzierten?


----------



## Midgetman (17. Dezember 2016)

Ist schon April??? 

Das wäre in der Tat schade, denn die in-house production ist für mich mit Design und Qualität gleichauf als *der* Faktor, ein Nicolai zu kaufen und zu fahren.


----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2016)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Ist schon April???
> 
> Das wäre in der Tat schade, denn die in-house production ist für mich mit Design und Qualität gleichauf als *der* Faktor, ein Nicolai zu kaufen und zu fahren.


 
Ja für mich auch... das wars dann wohl für mich mit Nicolai... Schade


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Welche Rahmen werden denn jetzt in Bosnien Herzegowina geschweißt?
> Alle Hardtails?
> Nur bestimmte Serien?
> Querbeet durch alle Hardtails,
> ...




Hä? Hab ich was verpasst?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (17. Dezember 2016)

Seite 13 im neuen Katalog:

https://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicolai-katalog-2017-crafted-final-


----------



## Midgetman (18. Dezember 2016)

Schade. Nach einem Hardtail würde ich damit wohl anderswo schauen.

Das Saturn 11 ist aber trotzdem schön...


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Dezember 2016)

Puh, erst Elektro Nicolai mit hydrogayformten Rohren und jetzt das...
Klar das man auf dem Bauernhof an seine Grenzen stößt aber das ist jetzt die Lösung ?!


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## hoschi2007 (18. Dezember 2016)

Puh, das komt für mich unerwartet...
Wo ist dann noch der Unterschied zu div. Versenderbikes?

Man bringe mir ein Schweißgerät - ist ja bald Weihnachten...


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Dezember 2016)

Ein Nicolai wo nicht mehr "handmade in Germany" eingefräst ist klingt sehr befremdlich. 
Dann sollte man sich lieber solche unnötigen E-Bikes und Fatbikes sparen. 



Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (18. Dezember 2016)

So seh ich das auch.. Dann  ist nicolai nur noch ein Bike hersteller von vielen... Hat votec oder bergwerk nicht auch mal vor Urzeiten selbst geschweisst? 

Kann mir das hier gar nicht mehr wegdenken...unvorstellbar wenn das fehlt[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]







Gesendet von meinem Apple iPhone7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (19. Dezember 2016)

Das "made in gernany" wird einfach durch "crafted by nicolai" ersetzt.

Alutech lässt ja auch in Taiwan schweissen.
Dafür kostet ein Fanes Rahmen aber auch 1499.-

Dafür gabs bei Nicolai bisher grad mal einen Hardtailrahmen (1399.-)


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit ein G19 probezufahren?
Evtl bei Nicolai direkt ?


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## wildbiker (29. Dezember 2016)

Möchte mein Helius CC (Bj. 2006, 68er Innenlagerbreite) auf AC-Hinterbau umbauen. Hinterteil habe ich aber noch nicht. Lediglich ein Reset-Innenlager und eine XX1-Kurbel würde ich dann verbauen. Die XX1-Kurbel hat einen Q-Faktor 156 . Passt die dann noch? Kennt sich damit jemand aus oder hat sein Helius CC schon mal so umgebaut?


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Möchte mein Helius CC (Bj. 2006, 68er Innenlagerbreite) auf AC-Hinterbau umbauen. Hinterteil habe ich aber noch nicht. Lediglich ein Reset-Innenlager und eine XX1-Kurbel würde ich dann verbauen. Die XX1-Kurbel hat einen Q-Faktor 156 . Passt die dann noch? Kennt sich damit jemand aus oder hat sein Helius CC schon mal so umgebaut?


Ich fahre ein AC Modelljahr 2010 mit XT-Kurbel. Habe keine großen Füße (43/44) und auch keine Spreizstellung, möchte aber trotzdem keinen kleineren Q-Faktor haben. Oft wäre für mich sogar eine breitere Fußstellung nicht nur beim Stolpern vorteilhaft.

Und jetzt kommt pure Meinung: SRAM-Kurbeln sind überteuert und funktional nicht so tolle. Günstig und gut kommt aus Japan, teuer und sehr gut aus Kanada.


----------



## wildbiker (29. Dezember 2016)

Hatte die XX1 noch vom Ion16-Aufbau übrig, eben weil mein Ion16 den Q-Faktor 168 gebraucht hatte, ichs aber nicht gewusst habe und die falsche bestellt hab.. nu isse eben noch da, unverbaut, neu, verpackt. Aktuell is am Helius CC eine XTR M970 dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2016)

@wildbiker : mit 156mm würde ICH beim treten mit den Schuhen an der Kettenstrebe andatteln, die Kurbel ginge noch ohne Berührung vorbei.


----------



## wildbiker (29. Dezember 2016)

Ah ok, am ion16 hat die mit q156 nich gepasst...

Hab relativ kleine Füße, grösse 40. Ausser einer tauscht mit mir die 156 gegen eine 168 ..

Gesendet von meinem Apple iPhone7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dek (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich besitze seit kurzem ein ION 20 2016 in Gr m.

Ich habe den Vivid R2C Coil verbaut. Welche Federhärte würdet ihr mir bei ca 80 kg inkl. Klamotten empfehlen.

Die gängigen Felder Rechner kommen auf 350 und weniger. 
Kann das sein?

Lieben Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Simbl (3. Januar 2017)

Hi Dennis, ja kommt hin.


----------



## dek (3. Januar 2017)

Danke Dir.


----------



## WODAN (22. Januar 2017)

Hi.
Nach etwas über ein Jahr sieht meine semipermeable green glaze Pulverbeschichtung aus wie Sau...

Einzelfall oder der Grund für die Einstellung der semipermeable?

VG


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Januar 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi.
> Nach etwas über ein Jahr sieht meine semipermeable green glaze Pulverbeschichtung aus wie Sau...
> 
> Einzelfall oder der Grund für die Einstellung der semipermeable?
> ...



Alter! Du moshst einfach zu hart. Eigentlich gilt Pulver Coat ja als sehr zäh und dadurch relativ schlagresistent....


----------



## WODAN (22. Januar 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Alter! Du moshst einfach zu hart. Eigentlich gilt Pulver Coat ja als sehr zäh und dadurch relativ schlagresistent....



Eigentlich war das Ion nur im leichten Enduro Einsatz. Am Gardasee oder Ähnliches war ich immer mit schwerem Geschütz.

Wenn die Pulverbeschichtung zu hart ist, platzten Stücke raus. War glaube ich auch so bei dem Candy Red, was auch deshalb eingestellt wurde.


----------



## wildbiker (22. Januar 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi.
> Nach etwas über ein Jahr sieht meine semipermeable green glaze Pulverbeschichtung aus wie Sau...
> 
> Einzelfall oder der Grund für die Einstellung der semipermeable?
> ...


Nein, kein Einzelfall. Bei mir im enduro camp war 2015 schon jm. Mit dem selben Problem.  Sah genauso aus.
Mein ion16 mit semipermable yellow glaze hat da keine abplatzer...

Gesendet von meinem Apple iPhone7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Januar 2017)

Also mein Transparent RAW hält! Wohl Glück gehabt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (25. Januar 2017)

Nabend. Weiß Jemand auf die schnelle die Preise für Pulverbeschichtung bei N? Inkl. Chemisches Entlacken?

Danke ;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Januar 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nabend. Weiß Jemand auf die schnelle die Preise für Pulverbeschichtung bei N? Inkl. Chemisches Entlacken?
> 
> Danke ;-)



Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass Pulver inklusive ist.

Aufpreis haben immer gekostet:

- buntes Elox
- Camouflage 

Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Januar 2017)

Er will sicher neue Farbe fürs Rad deswegen entlacken 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## WODAN (25. Januar 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Er will sicher neue Farbe fürs Rad deswegen entlacken
> 
> 
> Gesendet vom iPhone7



Rischtisch, danke ;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Januar 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> Rischtisch, danke ;-)



Oh, das habe ich doch nonchalant überlesen. Sorry! 

Ich weiß garnicht ob die überhaupt entlacken. War jetzt paarmal da und habe das bewusst noch nie wahrgenommen[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Januar 2017)

Selber macht es Nicolai nicht, die geben es dafür weg


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## justanicename (26. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte irgendwo mal die Preise gelesen. Lag in Summe glaube ich irgendwo bei knapp 500 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Aber frag einfach mal kurz nach bei Nicolai.


----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nabend. Weiß Jemand auf die schnelle die Preise für Pulverbeschichtung bei N? Inkl. Chemisches Entlacken?
> 
> Danke ;-)



Ich kümmere mich grade darum. Da Volker krank ist kann das aber ein paar tage dauern.


----------



## guru39 (30. Januar 2017)

Volker ist leider immer noch krank. Leider kann mir das ansonsten niemand beantworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (30. Januar 2017)

Ach verdammt ich warte auch auf ne Antwort von ihm 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## Specialized_man (5. Februar 2017)

hallo Nicolai Gemeinde , habe mir ein Neuwertiges Helius Ac gegönnt ..ist es normal dass der Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Debonair extrem viel Luftdruck braucht um bei meinen 88kg auf 25-30 % SAG zu kommen ??
Kenn ich von Fox so nicht .

Danke


----------



## Holland (6. Februar 2017)

Specialized_man schrieb:


> hallo Nicolai Gemeinde , habe mir ein Neuwertiges Helius Ac gegönnt ..ist es normal dass der Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Debonair extrem viel Luftdruck braucht um bei meinen 88kg auf 25-30 % SAG zu kommen ??
> Kenn ich von Fox so nicht .
> 
> Danke



In Zahlen?


----------



## Knallscharsche (6. Februar 2017)

Fahrbereit 88Kg? Ich hab Fahrbereit knapp 100KG, macht bei meinen RT3 (allerdings ohne Debonair) bei 25% SAG 215 PSI. Tuning ist L/L3.


----------



## Midgetman (6. Februar 2017)

Du fährst 12kg Klamotten mit Dir rum???


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nabend. Weiß Jemand auf die schnelle die Preise für Pulverbeschichtung bei N? Inkl. Chemisches Entlacken?
> 
> Danke ;-)




Volker ist wieder da und es geht ihm wieder gut 

Preise kommen die Tage und werden dann auch in die FAQ´s aufgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallscharsche (6. Februar 2017)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Du fährst 12kg Klamotten mit Dir rum???


Nah, mit den 88 War mein Vorposter gemeint. Ich hab Leer schon 94.


----------



## Specialized_man (6. Februar 2017)

in Zahlen : knapp 90kg Kampfgewicht ---> 270 PSI ----> 25 % SAG !!!!!!


----------



## Touri (6. Februar 2017)

Specialized_man schrieb:


> in Zahlen : knapp 90kg Kampfgewicht ---> 270 PSI ----> 25 % SAG !!!!!!



Hi,

Der Debon Air benötigt deutlich mehr Druck, er ist sogar bis max 350 psi! Zugelassen. Deine Zahlen empfinde ich als normal, ich fahre ihn im Ion 16 bei 92 kg Leergewicht  mit 265 psi. Scheint also zu passen.

P.s. Einen CCDB Air fahre ich bei gleichem Sag  mit 150 psi.

Grüße


----------



## tomschuh (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir ein Argon AM bestellt und möchte mit diesem auch meinen Chariot Kinderanhänger ziehen. 
Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage nach der richtigen Achse. Beim Argon habe ich 142x12mm gewählt mit Nicolai Standard-Achse (nicht RockShox).

Die Thule Achse für den Chariot gibt es für folgende Standards:
- Syntace X-12
- Shimano E-Thru
- RockShox Maxle Lite

Ich dachte immer das 142x12mm = X-12 ist. Nun scheint aber RockShox bei der Maxle Lite eine Gewindesteigung von 1,75 zu haben. X-12 von Syntace hat jedoch eine Steigung von 1,0.

Nicolai bietet alternativ zur eigenen Achse die RockShox Rear Maxle (Ist das die gleiche wie die Maxle Lite???) an. Diese hätte ja eine 1,75er Gewindesteigung. Wenn 142x12mm X-12 ist, dann hätte der Rahmen eine 1,0er Gewindesteigung.

Fazit: X-12 ist nicht gleich 142x12mm! Nach meinem Verständnis müsste ich also die RockShox Maxle Lite Variante wählen, da Nicolai die RockShox Rear Maxle alternativ anbietet, wobei ich nicht weiß ob die beiden überhaupt gleich sind.

Ich versuche ja Standards zu verstehen, aber hier bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Hier noch die Achsen die zur Auswahl stehen:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=91460;menu=1000,5,213;mid[925]=1;pgc[16834]=16846

Wenn mein Fazit korrekt ist, bestätigt mir das bitte, ansonsten korrigiert mich bitte.

Vielen Dank,
Tom


----------



## aka (6. Februar 2017)

Ich denke du liegts richtig, Rear Maxle ist das Richtige.


----------



## tomschuh (7. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## RaulEndymion (7. Februar 2017)

Vor dem Problem stand ich beim Helius AM damals auch.
Ich habe dann übergangsweise eine M12 Stahlschraube aus dem Baumarkt verwendet.

Später dann den Chariot aber an den Crosser gehängt, da er sich am starren Hinterbau einfach besser fuhr.


----------



## fleischist (12. Februar 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> Eigentlich war das Ion nur im leichten Enduro Einsatz. Am Gardasee oder Ähnliches war ich immer mit schwerem Geschütz.
> 
> Wenn die Pulverbeschichtung zu hart ist, platzten Stücke raus. War glaube ich auch so bei dem Candy Red, was auch deshalb eingestellt wurde.


Hallo!
Hab auch ein ION 15 mit der gleichen Farbe. Mein Unterrohr sieht noch weit schlimmer aus als bei Dir. Das Grün ist geil aber von der Haltbarkeit bin ich nicht überzeugt...Wie sind denn die anderen Pulverbeschichtungen? Haltbarer?


----------



## Midgetman (12. Februar 2017)

Kawa Grün und Reinorange sind zäh.


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nabend. Weiß Jemand auf die schnelle die Preise für Pulverbeschichtung bei N? Inkl. Chemisches Entlacken?
> 
> Danke ;-)



So, hier die Preis inkl. MwSt. Stand 09.02.2017. Diese Preise sind als Grundpreise zu verstehen und können individuell je nach Aufwand auch höher liegen.


Abbeizen Hardtail: ca. 65€


Abbeizen Fully Viergelenker: ca.90€


Abbeizen Fully Eingelenker: ca.75€


Pulverbeschichtung.


Hardtail: ab 130€


Fully Viergelenker: ab 170€


Fully Eingelenker: ab 140€


Diese Preise beziehen sich dann auch nur auf die normalen Pulverbeschichtungen. Sonderfarben kosten extra!

Dazu kommen dann noch die De/Montage/Vorbereitungsarbeiten die sich auf einen nackten Rahmen beziehen, sprich.. *alle* Anbauteile sind entfernt, auch der Steuersatz!!!!


Viergelenker ca. 120€. 

Hardtail ca. 60€. 

Eingelenker ca. 90€. 

Decals kosten Extra.

Plus Versandkosten.


Alle Preis ohne Gewähr. Preisänderungen jederzeit vorbehalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleischist (14. Februar 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> So, hier die Preis inkl. MwSt. Stand 09.02.2017. Diese Preise sind als Grundpreise zu verstehen und können individuell je nach Aufwand auch höher liegen.
> 
> 
> Abbeizen Hardtail: ca. 65€
> ...


Danke für die info!
Sieht das alu nach dem abbeizen eigentlich anders aus? Oder ginge das noch raw...


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2017)

Gepulverte Rahmen werden Sand oder Glasperlen gestrahlt. Raw ist ohne jegliche Behandlung.

Gestrahlt.






Raw.





Ich finde das hat nichts miteinander zu tun... ausser das beides Alu ist.


----------



## Timmy35 (15. Februar 2017)

@guru39
Bist Du sicher, dass die gepulverten Rahmen gestrahlt sind? Ich war immer der Meinung, dass nur die Elox-Rahmen sandgestrahlt werden.


----------



## mhubig (15. Februar 2017)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> @guru39
> Bist Du sicher, dass die gepulverten Rahmen gestrahlt sind? Ich war immer der Meinung, dass nur die Elox-Rahmen sandgestrahlt werden.



Würde mich auch interessieren ... ich denke gerade drüber nach meinen Abbeizen zu lassen.


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2017)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> @guru39
> Bist Du sicher, dass die gepulverten Rahmen gestrahlt sind? Ich war immer der Meinung, dass nur die Elox-Rahmen sandgestrahlt werden.



Sorry mein Fehler 

Die Rahmen werden nur gewaschen und mit Schleifflies angeraut.


----------



## slayerrider (20. Februar 2017)

Früher gab es immer eine Nicolai-Deutschland-Tour, auf der man Räder testen konnt. Gibt es diese Jahr, bzw. Frühjahr auch die Möglichkeit die Räder zu testen? Ich weiß, dass man zur Hausmesse fahren kann, jedoch ist das aus Süddeutschland schon eine relativ lange Anfahrt.


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2017)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Früher gab es immer eine Nicolai-Deutschland-Tour, auf der man Räder testen konnt. Gibt es diese Jahr, bzw. Frühjahr auch die Möglichkeit die Räder zu testen? Ich weiß, dass man zur Hausmesse fahren kann, jedoch ist das aus Süddeutschland schon eine relativ lange Anfahrt.



Wenn Eppelheim/Heidelberg für dich südlich genug ist. Ich nenne es Pufftreffen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-ist-das-letzte.744063/


----------



## slayerrider (24. Februar 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn Eppelheim/Heidelberg für dich südlich genug ist. Ich nenne es Pufftreffen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-ist-das-letzte.744063/



Danke für die Antwort. Heidelberg passt für mich völlig, nur der Termin wohl nicht so ganz. Das Treffen ist doch erst wieder im Herbst, oder?


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2017)

Der Termin steht bis jetzt noch nicht fest. Werde aber wenn es soweit ist einen neuen Fred dafür aufmachen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja....würde mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (24. Februar 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Termin steht bis jetzt noch nicht fest. Werde aber wenn es soweit ist einen neuen Fred dafür aufmachen.
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja....würde mich freuen.



Hm, d.h. der Termin ist noch beeinflussbar? Dann würde ich doch gleich das Frühjahr vorschlagen  .


----------



## Florian301 (26. Februar 2017)

Wenn auf einem Alu-Lenker steht, dass man ihn nicht mit normalen Lenkerstopfen fahren soll, sondern mit diesen Expandern, ist dass dann wirklich zwingend notwendig? Wenn man ohne Barends fährt, keine verschraubten Griffe (standard ESI Chunky


----------



## Midgetman (27. Februar 2017)

Das wäre schon seltsam, wenn der Lenker Deinem Griff nicht standhalten würde... Aber es gibt ja heutzutage allen Sch...


----------



## HaegarHH (4. März 2017)

Hat irgendwer Bilder von einem Nicolai in semipermeable yellow glaze mit blaue oder orangenen Hope Parts?

Ich hoffe, die kurze Antwort schliesst dann Links zu den Bildern oder 1, 2 Bilder mit ein, sollte sie "ja" ausfallen 

Danke!


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2017)

Gegenfrage: du weisst, das es die Farbe nicht mehr gibt, da sie nicht von Dauer ist


----------



## HaegarHH (4. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: du weisst, das es die Farbe nicht mehr gibt, da sie nicht von Dauer ist


Ja, das ist mir sehr wohl bewusst  aber dass es sie nicht mehr gibt, heisst ja nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt 





… ich hoffe halt, sie hält noch ein wenig, erst in guten Zeiten, dann in schlechten Zeiten … und dann muss ich halt die neue Farbe ggf. nach der Farbe der verbauten Hope Parts aussuchen, ich hoffe, dass die dann länger halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (4. März 2017)

Bei mir gibt's keine Probleme mit der Farbe.


----------



## wildbiker (4. März 2017)

Bei mir auch nicht


----------



## airri.de (7. März 2017)

Argon CX

Moin Moin, weiß jemand ob im Argon CX Heck der WTB Horizon Road Plus Reifen passt? 

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## julius09 (10. März 2017)

Moin, kurze frage.

Wie tausch ich den ET key am g19?


----------



## Martin1508 (10. März 2017)

julius09 schrieb:


> Moin, kurze frage.
> 
> Wie tausch ich den ET key am g19?








http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/pdfs/ION 16 27,5 TechSheet.pdf





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (17. März 2017)

Moin,

ich ne kurze Frage.
Ich wollte eigentlich das Ion 16 bestellen, hab dann überlegt doch das G16 zu nehmen. 
Kann das Bike allerdings erst am Montag mal anschauen.

Fährt jemand von Euch mit 165cm ein G16 in S? 
Die Jungs von Nicolai meinten es könnte evtl zu lang sein für jemanden mit meiner Körpergrösse.


----------



## wildbiker (17. März 2017)

ich fahr ja das normale Ion16 bei 1,75 m Größe. Vergleich doch mal die beiden Geo-Daten. Selbst beim G16, bräuchte ich eine S bei 1,75m.
Würde mal sagen, dass dir die S beim G16 zu groß ist. Und tailor-made?

G16: http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/pdfs/Nicolai Tech_sheet 2017 - ION G16 2017.pdf
Ion16:http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/pdfs/ION 16 27,5 TechSheet.pdf


----------



## HaegarHH (18. März 2017)

Moin,



*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch mit 165cm ein G16 in S?
> Die Jungs von Nicolai meinten es könnte evtl zu lang sein für jemanden mit meiner Körpergrösse.



Ich finde die Körpergröße alleine sagt noch nicht soooo viel aus, entscheidender ist doch auch die Beinlänge und die Rumpflänge. Ich habe bei 183cm SL ca. 82cm, damit habe ich ca. 5-10cm zu kurze Beine gegenüber dem Durchschnitt, das steckt alles in der Rumpflänge. Problem 1 damit bei mir die Überstandshöhe und noch größeres Problem 2 der Reach / die Oberrohrlänge. 

Für jemanden an der anderen Grenze ist das Problem genau umgekehrt, z. B. kritischer Sattelstützenauszug. Btw. Frauen haben durchschnittlich eher (noch) längere Beine als Männer.

Also ggf. nicht nur die Körpergröße alleine vergleichen.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (18. März 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ich fahr ja das normale Ion16 bei 1,75 m Größe. Vergleich doch mal die beiden Geo-Daten. Selbst beim G16, bräuchte ich eine S bei 1,75m.
> Würde mal sagen, dass dir die S beim G16 zu groß ist. Und tailor-made?
> 
> G16: http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/pdfs/Nicolai Tech_sheet 2017 - ION G16 2017.pdf
> Ion16:http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/pdfs/ION 16 27,5 TechSheet.pdf



Die Daten hab ich schon verglichen. Aber kann man das in dem Fall auch so direkt, da ja Lenk- und Sitzwinkel total unterschiedlich sind.

Ich schau mir das G16 am Montag einfach mal an.
Wollte nur vorher fragen ob evtl jemand  der nicht so groß ist das schon in S getestet hat.


----------



## RaulEndymion (18. März 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch mit 165cm ein G16 in S?
> Die Jungs von Nicolai meinten es könnte evtl zu lang sein für jemanden mit meiner Körpergrösse.



Hallo, 

Ich fahre ein Geometron (G16 Vorgänger) in "Long" aka "S".
Bin ~168-170 cm groß. Bei 77 cm Schrittlänge.

Vom Sitzrohr her sehe ich gar kein Problem da ich auch eine 150er Stütze voll eingesteckt noch fahren kann. 
Mit einer 125er ist da noch Platz nach Unten.
Vom Oberkörper her sitzt man etwas gestreckter, aber wenn man das von anderen Rädern her kennt, (Bsp. Renner oder Crosser) geht das eigentlich ganz schnell mit der Umstellung. 

Ich selbst habe keine Probleme, liebe das Rad regelrecht und frage mich ob ich all die Jahre zuvor mit einem konventionellen "S" Rahmen, nicht immer einen zu kleinen Rahmen gefahren bin.
Ist aufgefallen als ich mal wieder zwei Ausfahrten mit dem Helius AM gemacht habe und dauernd dachte ich stoße gleich mit den Knien an den Lenker.
Gewöhnt man sich auch wieder dran aber ich habe die Ruhe im Lauf bergauf wie bergab schon vermisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim_Panse (21. März 2017)

Hi Leute, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Syntace W35 auf nem 2013er Helius AC 29er mit Pinion?
Mich interessiert primär ob dafür ausreichend Platz im Hinterbau ist.

Bzw. wer fährt die Felge mit nem XKing in 2.4 und könnte mir die max. Breite nennen?

Besten Dank vorab!


----------



## HaegarHH (22. März 2017)

Jim_Panse schrieb:


> Syntace W35 … 29er …
> Bzw. wer fährt die Felge mit nem XKing in 2.4 und könnte mir die max. Breite nennen?



Fährt in dem Sinne noch nicht  … aber hier stehen schon  … Messschieber sagt 6.05cm


----------



## HaegarHH (24. März 2017)

Nachdem sich die Kurbel an einem Nicolai befindet, kann die Frage hier ja nur richtig sein 

Pedale in Carbon-Kurbel schrauben, was ist da richtig

* nix nehmen, einfach rein …

* Carbonmontage-Paste nehmen …

* Montagepaste …

* Fett …

… und auf das richtige Drehmoment achten.

Danke!


----------



## Simbl (24. März 2017)

Dran und fertig


----------



## muddiver (24. März 2017)

Fett


----------



## Midgetman (24. März 2017)

+1 Da ist ja wohl auch 'nen Alu Insert im Pedalauge der Kurbel - das Material des Arms ist da ziemlich wurscht. Montagepaste in Gewinde schmieren halte ich für fragwürdig - dann nimm lieber Loctite.


----------



## Jim_Panse (24. März 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Fährt in dem Sinne noch nicht  … aber hier stehen schon  … Messschieber sagt 6.05cm


Besten Dank! 
Kannst du mal berichten sobald du erste Fahreindrücke gesammelt hast?


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2017)

Fett!!!! Dünn aufs Pedalgewinde auftragen!

Kein Loctite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midgetman (25. März 2017)

Naja, bei dem Anzugsmoment der Pedale sollte das eigentlich außer dem Korrosionsschutz keinen großen Unterschied machen, ob man da (handfestes) Loctite ranschmiert oder nicht. Sehe da aber auch keinen Nutzen oder Notwendigkeit, immer Fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (25. März 2017)

Jim_Panse schrieb:


> Kannst du mal berichten sobald du erste Fahreindrücke gesammelt hast?


Ja, das wird aber vermutlich erst Ende April sein, bis dahin habe ich mir _aus Gründen_ Selbstbeschränkung auferlegt 



Midgetman schrieb:


> Da ist ja wohl auch 'nen Alu Insert im Pedalauge der Kurbel - das Material des Arms ist da ziemlich wurscht.


Gutes Argument  … ehrlicherweise habe ich da noch nie drüber nachgedacht, wollte auch nie Carbonparts haben und dann waren sie einfach so da … Danke!



guru39 schrieb:


> Fett!!!! Dünn aufs Pedalgewinde auftragen!


So wird es gemacht


----------



## Jim_Panse (29. März 2017)

Weiß jemand, wie so ein Rahmen nach dem chem. Entlacken aussieht?
Könnte man den als "Raw" bezeichnen und so lassen? Oder hinterlässt der Prozess irgendwelche fiesen Spuren, so dass er neu gepulvert/lackiert werden müsste um wieder schick zu sein?


----------



## xMARTINx (29. März 2017)

Hab ich tatsächlich letzte Woche gefragt der ist dann raw. Wenn du besseres finish willst halt nochmal polieren...aber musst du eh immer mal das raw ist halt empfindlich


----------



## Jim_Panse (29. März 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hab ich tatsächlich letzte Woche gefragt der ist dann raw. Wenn du besseres finish willst halt nochmal polieren...aber musst du eh immer mal das raw ist halt empfindlich


Awesome, besten Dank!


----------



## provester (29. März 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hab ich tatsächlich letzte Woche gefragt der ist dann raw. Wenn du besseres finish willst halt nochmal polieren...aber musst du eh immer mal das raw ist halt empfindlich



Also ich habe da eine andere Info von Nicolai erhalten - der Rahmen ist nach dem Entlacken zwar "roh", aber auch gräulich angelaufen.. Wenn Du die Optik so möchtest, wie die "raw"-Rahmen aus Lübbrechtsen kommen, dann musst Du da nochmal mit Poliervlies rann..

Hier sieht man den Unterschied ganz gut:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/helius-ac-aufbau-doku.509700/page-4

Gruß


----------



## xMARTINx (29. März 2017)

Ja klar bisschen musst ran weil Alu dann halt bissel anläuft das aber nicht wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (29. März 2017)

Wie ist wenn ich meinen Umlenkhebel in ner anderen Farbe will ?


----------



## Jim_Panse (29. März 2017)

provester schrieb:


> Also ich habe da eine andere Info von Nicolai erhalten - der Rahmen ist nach dem Entlacken zwar "roh", aber auch gräulich angelaufen.. Wenn Du die Optik so möchtest, wie die "raw"-Rahmen aus Lübbrechtsen kommen, dann musst Du da nochmal mit Poliervlies rann..
> 
> Hier sieht man den Unterschied ganz gut:
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link, die Aufbaudoku hab ich damals minutiös mitverfolgt, aber irgendwie vergessen  Sieht aber mega gut aus nachdem man da mit Poliervlies drüber ist!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. März 2017)

Hallo,

irgendwie komme ich mit den Sattelstützen nicht so ganz klar.
Da mein ION 16 mit nem 30,9 Sattelrohr gekommen ist brauch ich nun nen neue Sattelstütze. Meine Reverb passt da nicht mehr.
Kann mir evtl jemand sagen wie weit ich in das ION 16 bei nem S Rahmen die Fox Transfer mit 150mm einstecken kann? Oder fährt evtl sogar jemand nen S Rahmen mit der Fox Stütze?


----------



## der-gute (30. März 2017)

S mit 30.9 ?

im Ernst? ist doch eigentlich 31.6...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. März 2017)

Ja, leider. Ich hab auch blöd geschaut. Die stellen wohl um auf 30,9.
Deswegen passt meine 31,6 nicht mehr.


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2017)

puuh

is das so kommuniziert worden?
ansonsten würde ich mich mal an N wenden und dem Ärger Luft machen...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (31. März 2017)

Nein, ich wusste von nix. Auf der Homepage im Techsheet steht auch 31,6 weiterhin drin.


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> puuh
> 
> is das so kommuniziert worden?
> ansonsten würde ich mich mal an N wenden und dem Ärger Luft machen...




Das mache ich dann wenn das bei meinem Rahmen, der heute kommt, auch so ist. Sowas geht einfach nicht!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (31. März 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das mache ich dann wenn das bei meinem Rahmen, der heute kommt, auch so ist. Sowas geht einfach nicht!



Wird sehr wahrscheinlich der Fall sein. Ich hab eben mal mit Nicolai telefoniert und sie darauf hingewiesen dass sie die Infos auf der Homepage ändern sollen. Laut deren Aussage liefern sie nun schon länger mit 30,9 aus.
Ist jetzt bei mir halt einfach so. Hat mich aber trotzdem ein klein wenig geärgert da ich nun erstmal noch ne neue Sattelstütze brauche.


----------



## tomschuh (31. März 2017)

Jup. War bei meinem Argon letzte Woche auch so.
Konnte erstmal ne Woche nicht fahren, weil ne neue Stütze her musste. Schon ärgerlich, vor allem bei der aktuellen Verzugs-Lage. Ich hätte massig Zeit gehabt mir ne passende Stütze zu kaufen bei frühzeitiger Information.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. März 2017)

mainz hat 31,6mm


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (31. März 2017)

Dann hast Du Glück ;-) Evtl sind erst die ION16 dran. Keine Ahnung wie die das machen. Ich schau nun mal nach ner neuen Stütze und hoffe die Fox passt rein. Weiß ich erst heute Mittag.


----------



## HaegarHH (31. März 2017)

Schamlos die Situation ausnutzend 

Ich würde sowohl eine normale Alustütze von Syntace oder Thomson in 400mm, als auch u. U. eine hochwertige 120mm Dropper mit den "alten"  31.6 suchen, nur falls jemand der Betroffenen seine Kasse wieder auffüllen will.


Btw. ich fände so etwas auch ärgerlich und würde wohl freundlich nach einer _Regelung des Problems_ ersuchen.


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> mainz hat 31,6mm



Dann sollte der Godfather-of-mathafacka @guru39 mal dezent nachfragen, ob die irgendwie ihr Interesse am Kunden verloren haben...

Finde es einfach nur scheisse. Sowas geht nicht. An sich eigentlich ne geile Aktion, alles auf 30.9 umzustellen...aber warum steht sowasdenn nicht offiziell im letzten Katalog?
Das is einfach nur unschön...

PS: nein, ich bewerb mich nicht auf den Posten von diesem 26" Fanboy.
Ich finde nur das grade im Verlauf der Nico-Osterweiterung jedwedes Fingerspitzengefühl benötigt wäre...und das is hakt genau das Gegenteil!


----------



## vinc (31. März 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

Sorry für die Verwirrung. 

Hier nochmal kurz eine Info für euch. 

Ab sofort werden alle Rahmen welche kein Sitzrohrgusset haben nur noch mit 30,9mm Sitzrohrdurchmesser gebaut. 
Nur so ist eine Dauerhaltbarkeit auch ohne Sitzrohrgusset gewährleistet.

Die Techsheets werden von uns in Kürze dahingehend angepasst. 
Dieses hätte natürlich schon vorher passieren sollen. 

Alle die jetzt vor dem "Sattelstützenproblem" (also Stütze schon gekauft und passt nicht) stehen, können sich gern mit uns zur gemeinsamen Lösungsfindung in Verbindung setzen. 

Ich freue mich schon auf eine tolle Hausmesse nächste Woche mit euch allen! 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## pratt (31. März 2017)

Ohh dann ahne ich schon schlimmes für mein 2015er Argon AM


----------



## Knollensteppe (31. März 2017)

Der gleiche Mist wie bei der Umstellung auf die gestückelten Kettenstreben an den großen Rahmen ("Mutatoren") im laufenden Modell. Keine Info nirgendwo


----------



## vinc (31. März 2017)

Ja, es gibt bei uns Änderungen während der laufenden Produktion. 
Ja, wir haben es teilweise nicht, oder zu spät kommuniziert. 

Diese "running changes" sind jedoch immer mit technisch sinnvollem Hintergrund eingeleitet worden.

Und wir sind die letzten die nicht mit sich reden lassen. Bzw. scheuen wir nicht den direkten Dialog mit dem Kunden wenn es um eine gemeinsame Lösungsfindung geht.

Love and Peace!


----------



## trailterror (31. März 2017)

Haha...lustig 

Scheinst echt nicht über mich hinweg zu kommen @der-gute ; da hab ich ja echt nen bleibenden eindruck hinterlassen und eingebrannte spuren in deinem gedächtnis hinterlassen 

Träumst nachts egtl auch schon von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (31. März 2017)

Nur damit ich es technisch verstehe: Wieso hält ein 30,9 ohne Gusset länger als ein 31,6?
Hätte ja gedacht dass dickeres Rohr = mehr stabil.
Oder ist der Außendurchmesser immer identisch und beim 30,9 ist dadurch die Wandstärke dicker?


----------



## Timmy35 (31. März 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Nur damit ich es technisch verstehe: Wieso hält ein 30,9 ohne Gusset länger als ein 31,6?
> Hätte ja gedacht dass dickeres Rohr = mehr stabil.
> Oder ist der Außendurchmesser immer identisch und beim 30,9 ist dadurch die Wandstärke dicker?



Genau so ist es!


----------



## justanicename (31. März 2017)

Danke.


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. April 2017)

Gilt das dann nur für Fullies oder auch für die Hardtail Rahmen ?

Das Argon AM gabs ja bislang nie mit Gusset.

Lg
Wolfgang
(Argon AM mit 31.6er Sitzrohr)


----------



## softbiker (13. April 2017)

So ich muss mich heute auch nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder mit einer Frage an euch wenden.
Am Wochenende hats mir mein Schaltwerk abgerissen, incl. verbogenem Rado. Das Rado konnte ich halbwegs wieder gerade klopfen, das kaputte Schaltwerk nahm ich natürlich zum Anlass die auf 11-fach umzurüsten und vorne endlich den lästigen Umwerfer loszuwerden.
Ich möchte also hinten den neuen XT RD-M8000 Umwerfer verbauen. Dranngeschraubt sieht dass ganze aber nicht so wirklich stimmig aus.
Jetzt meine Frage: gibts hierzu Erfahrungen, oder gibts von N ein entsprechendes Schaltauge für die Direktmontage dieses Schaltwerks?
Ich füge mal ein paar Bilder bei


----------



## guru39 (13. April 2017)

Das sieht so aus als ob du das Schaltwerk falsch montiert hast.
Das Rado hat einen Anschlag an dem etwas anschlagen sollte....tut es aber nicht.
Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man das deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (13. April 2017)

Auf dem Bild 3 sieht man rechts neben der Schraube den Anschlag des Schaltwerks. Dieser Anschlag liegt unten am Rado an. Ich kann das Schaltwerk nicht so weit ums Rado drehen dass der Anschlag ob am Rado aufliegt sonst steht die Schalt nach hinten oben weg.
Mir kommt dass alles spanisch vor, allerdings kann ich dass Schaltwerk nicht anders montieren, denn wenn ich dieses Verlängerungsteil vom Schaltwerk abschraube dann ginge die direct-Montage allerdings ist dazu der Abstand vom Rado zum Zahnkranz zu klein sodass das auch nicht hinhaut.


----------



## JAY-L (13. April 2017)

Die Verlängerung muss Parallel zum Boden nach hinten zeigen.
http://res.cloudinary.com/yaffa-pub...-Cog-_12AA57A0-D5F7-11E5-8E1806012E62CCED.jpg

Außerdem denke ich das du ein neues Rado brauchst.
Es sieht so aus als wenn der Arm wo das Schaltwerk angeschaubt wird nach hinten Gebogen ist.
http://2014.nicolai.net/100-0-Rado.html


----------



## softbiker (13. April 2017)

O.K. ich glaub jetzt weis ich woran das Problem liegt.
Hier hab ich ein Bild gefunden auf dem es gut zu erkennen ist.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?v...608026641651466819&selectedIndex=2&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Starcraft (13. April 2017)

Kurze Frage. Ändern sich die Preise für die Hardtail Rahmen in Zukunft? Gibt es da Info? Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was? Argon FAT soll es werden aber wenn ich n paar Kröten sparen kann, kann ich vielleicht ein, zwei schöne Parts mehr kaufen  

Danke


----------



## Helius-FR (14. April 2017)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Kurze Frage. Ändern sich die Preise für die Hardtail Rahmen in Zukunft? Gibt es da Info? Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was? Argon FAT soll es werden aber wenn ich n paar Kröten sparen kann, kann ich vielleicht ein, zwei schöne Parts mehr kaufen
> 
> Danke



Keine Info. 
Wüsste aber nicht warum die Günstiger werden sollten ?!


----------



## trailterror (14. April 2017)

(Der hohe) Preis wurde teilweise hier bemängelt, da die hardtails mittlerweile in bosnien hergestellt werden und für den endkunden noch nicht billiger geworden sind....

Kalle meinte glaub ich mal sie würden sich die preispolitik diesbezüglich evtl noch mal durch den kopf gehn lassen....


----------



## Starcraft (15. April 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> (Der hohe) Preis wurde teilweise hier bemängelt, da die hardtails mittlerweile in bosnien hergestellt werden und für den endkunden noch nicht billiger geworden sind....
> 
> Kalle meinte glaub ich mal sie würden sich die preispolitik diesbezüglich evtl noch mal durch den kopf gehn lassen....




Genau das meine ich, da hat sich wohl aber bisher nichts ergeben?


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2017)




----------



## Helius-FR (16. April 2017)

Das Orange Nicolai Elox. scheint perfekt zum Orangen Hope Elox. zu passen...

Weiß jemand ob das bei den anderen Elox. Farben genau so gut zusammen passt?


----------



## tomschuh (16. April 2017)

Blau passt auch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (16. April 2017)

tomschuh schrieb:


> Blau passt auch sehr gut.



Danke


----------



## Mythilos (4. Mai 2017)

Hi, ich möchte gern an meinem Helius AM (2009) von 3x9 (Shimano) auf 1x12 (SRAM Eagle) welchseln.
Aktuell verbaut ist am HR die Hope 2 Pro 12x135. Leider müßte ich von 135 auf 142 wechseln um den Hope Freilauf für XD verwenden zu können.
Meine Frage: Muss ich dafür den ganzen Hinterbau wechseln oder gibt es einen anderen Weg?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. Mai 2017)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte gern an meinem Helius AM (2009) von 3x9 (Shimano) auf 1x12 (SRAM Eagle) welchseln.
> Aktuell verbaut ist am HR die Hope 2 Pro 12x135. Leider müßte ich von 135 auf 142 wechseln um den Hope Freilauf für XD verwenden zu können.
> Meine Frage: Muss ich dafür den ganzen Hinterbau wechseln oder gibt es einen anderen Weg?



Kommt nur die Eagle in Frage? Ansonsten wäre evtl die Kassette von Hope mit 10-48 eine Option. Da sollte es für die Nabe dann nen anderen Freilauf geben.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. Mai 2017)

Oh, da hake ich doch mal ein:
Wenn ich groß bin (oder meine Geldbörse den Erwerb ermöglicht) würde ich mein Helius AC auch gern auf 1x12 Eagle umbauen. Hinterbau ist natürlich ebenfalls 12x135, Tune Kong Nabe. Braucht die Eagle einen 142mm Hinterbau oder ist das der Hope Nabe geschuldet?
Grüße Maik


----------



## Mythilos (4. Mai 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Kommt nur die Eagle in Frage? Ansonsten wäre evtl die Kassette von Hope mit 10-48 eine Option. Da sollte es für die Nabe dann nen anderen Freilauf geben.


Hi, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Grundsätzlich kommt jedes 1fach System in Frage was die gleiche Bandbreite abdeckt wie meine aktuelle 24/32/42 mit 11-32. Die Eagle ist da quasi identisch und hat mit 9-50 "oben" und "unten" etwas mehr zu bieten als die Hope Variante. Die Hope Variante wäre durchaus eine Alternative, wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt und tatsächlich der Hinterbau gewechselt werden müsste. Der die Kombination der Hope-Kassette mit dem dafür notwendigen Freilauf finde ich nur für Hope 4 und Hope 2 EVO Naben, ich habe jedoch Hope 2 Pro (ohne EVO).
Ich könnte natürlich auch das HR wechseln, was vermutlich günstiger ist als ein neuer Hinterbau. Die Frage die ich mir dann noch stelle ist, welches Schaltwerk macht die Kapazität mit, bzw. kann das 10er und 48er Ritzel bedienen? Die Shifter von Shimano finde ich schon gut, insbesondere weil Multirelease in beide Richtungen funktioniert (anders als bei SRAM)


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2017)

Wie wäre es mit einer Shimano 11fach Cassette? Die passt auf einen 8-10fach Freilauf.
Dann müsst ihr am Hinterrad nichts umbauen! Sind halt nur Sackschwer die Dinger.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. Mai 2017)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Grundsätzlich kommt jedes 1fach System in Frage was die gleiche Bandbreite abdeckt wie meine aktuelle 24/32/42 mit 11-32. Die Eagle ist da quasi identisch und hat mit 9-50 "oben" und "unten" etwas mehr zu bieten als die Hope Variante. Die Hope Variante wäre durchaus eine Alternative, wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt und tatsächlich der Hinterbau gewechselt werden müsste. Der die Kombination der Hope-Kassette mit dem dafür notwendigen Freilauf finde ich nur für Hope 4 und Hope 2 EVO Naben, ich habe jedoch Hope 2 Pro (ohne EVO).
> Ich könnte natürlich auch das HR wechseln, was vermutlich günstiger ist als ein neuer Hinterbau. Die Frage die ich mir dann noch stelle ist, welches Schaltwerk macht die Kapazität mit, bzw. kann das 10er und 48er Ritzel bedienen? Die Shifter von Shimano finde ich schon gut, insbesondere weil Multirelease in beide Richtungen funktioniert (anders als bei SRAM)



Ich hab bei mir das XX1 SRAM Schaltwerk. Das hat keine Probleme mit der 10-48 Kassette von Hope. Wegen der Pro2 Nabe kann ich leider nichts sagen. Wir haben die Kassette auf ner DT Swiss und ner Pro2 EVO Nabe drauf.


----------



## Mythilos (4. Mai 2017)

Nachricht von Hope gerade bekommen, Zitat. "The specific freehub for the Hope cassette is available for the Pro 2 EVO and the Pro 4. We do not make a Pro 2 compatible freehub as after the Pro 2 we changed the flange design and axle, it would not fit."

@guru39 : Die Hope Variante ist schon ein kleiner Kompromiss da deren Kassette (10-48) eine etwas geringere Bandbreite anbietet als die SRAM Eagle (9-50). Die Shimano Kassette gibt es "nur" in 11-40 (oder irre ich da?) und das wäre mir zuviel Kompromiss, da lieber kaufe ich mir ein neues HR mit Pro 4 Nabe.

@*Miss Geschick* : ich habe gerade folgendes gefunden und da geht auch ein Shimano Schaltwerk, jedoch auch wird da die 44er Kassette getestet http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/01/10/hope-11-fach-kassette-test/

Der Charme von Multirelease in beide Richtungen bei Shimano Shiftern ist für mich durchaus vorhanden.


----------



## Timmy35 (5. Mai 2017)

@Mythilos Die Eagle-Kassette ist 10-50. Es gibt aktuell auch keinen Hersteller, der 12fach und ein neuner Ritzel anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Mai 2017)

Mit 9-46 gibt es - allerdings nur 11-fach - die e-thirteen trs Race Kassette


----------



## Mythilos (5. Mai 2017)

@Timmy35 Aha, danke für die Korrektur.

Dann hat die SRAM Eagle also nur 2 Zähne mehr. 
Frage: Durch den Tausch der Ausfallenden kann ich nicht von 12x135 auf 12x142 wechseln, oder? Meine Annahme, dass ich da den Hinterbau wechseln müßte ist richtig oder falsch? (von Nicolai habe ich leider noch keine Rückmeldung)

Nach meiner gestrigen Suche stelle ich auch fest, dass ich bei einem Wechsel sicher ein SRAM Schaltwerk (Kapazität, bzw. das größte Ritzel ist das "Problem") fahren sollte und somit würde dies auch den Wechsel der Shifter von Shimano auf SRAM bedeuten. Denn ich nehme mal an das die Shifter von Shimano und die Schaltwerke von SRAM weiterhin nicht kompatibel sind.

Wenn die Frage der Ausfallenden und damit die Entscheidung zur Kassette (Hope oder SRAM Eagle) gefallen ist, dann bin ich schon ein ganzes Stück weiter. Würde die Lösung mit den Ausfallenden funktionieren würde ich komplett auf die Eagle X01 gehen, bis auf die Kurbel und da nur deren Kettenblatt gegen meine 3 tauschen. Ansonsten würde ich die Hope Kassette/Freilauf, SRAM X01 Schaltwerk und Shifter, Kette und ein mir noch unbekanntes Kettenblatt verbauen. Ein neues Hinterrad muß in jedem Fall her (Hope Pro 4, neue Flow EX, DT Swiss Revol. oder Race Speichen).


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Mai 2017)

Sind die Umlenkhebel am Ion 20 und 16 usw unterschiedlich oder alles die gleichen ? 

Würde gern meinen schwarzen gegen nen orangenen tauschen falls sich jemand findet


----------



## dek (5. Mai 2017)

Ich hätte da nen blauen im Angebot...


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Mai 2017)

Würde zwar zur Nabe passen aber möchte orange ;-)


----------



## dek (5. Mai 2017)

Na gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (9. Mai 2017)

Hat schon mal jemand beim aktuellen Helius AC Offset-Buchsen in Richtung höheres Tretlager ("längerer" Dämpfer) ausprobiert? Mich interessiert, ob die Schwinge am Tretlager dafür genug Platz hat. Kann selber nicht probieren, hab ein "altes" AC.


----------



## Chubbi (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch eventuell ein Bike in Bronze eloxiert und kann ein Bild einstellen?
Danke


----------



## codit (10. Mai 2017)

Chubbi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand von euch eventuell ein Bike in Bronze eloxiert und kann ein Bild einstellen?
> Danke


Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum. Da gibt es ein Helius AC und ein Argon AM in Bronze elox zu sehen.


----------



## Chubbi (10. Mai 2017)

Bei der Farbe hätte ich eher auf Titan getippt.


----------



## codit (10. Mai 2017)

Chubbi schrieb:


> Bei der Farbe hätte ich eher auf Titan getippt.


Der Farbeindruck hängt bei Bronze extrem vom Lichteinfall ab.


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Mai 2017)

Chubbi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand von euch eventuell ein Bike in Bronze eloxiert und kann ein Bild einstellen?
> Danke



Nicht mehr meines aber in Bronze Elox.:


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Mai 2017)

Ist es auch Möglich ein ION G16 GPI QLFLine mit dem Pinion P1.18 zu bekommen ?
Auf der HomePage ist zumindest ist die Getriebe Auswahl nur bei dem ION G13 Möglich.


----------



## justanicename (16. Mai 2017)

G16 GPI gibt es doch. Schau mal mal bei den Fully Frames.


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Mai 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> G16 GPI gibt es doch. Schau mal mal bei den Fully Frames.



Schon klar das es das G16 GPI gibt.
Aber laut HomePage eben nur mit Pinion P1.12


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2017)

gibt's auch mit der P18.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (16. Mai 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> gibt's auch mit der P18.


----------



## justanicename (16. Mai 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Schon klar das es das G16 GPI gibt.
> Aber laut HomePage eben nur mit Pinion P1.12



Sorry, hatte ich falsch verstanden. Dachte Du hättest das G16 mit Getriebe Option (also als GPI) nicht gefunden.


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Mai 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte ich falsch verstanden. Dachte Du hättest das G16 mit Getriebe Option (also als GPI) nicht gefunden.


Kein Sorry Nötig


----------



## Holland (16. Mai 2017)

Aber wozu eine P1.18 an so einem Bike?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Mai 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> Aber wozu eine P1.18 an so einem Bike?



Warum sollte das P1.18 nicht zu dem Bike passen ?
Ich mag die kleine Gangabstufung beim P1.18.


----------



## Holland (17. Mai 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Warum sollte das P1.18 nicht zu dem Bike passen ?
> Ich mag die kleine Gangabstufung beim P1.18.



Die Gangabstufung ist wirklich klasse. Aber die Bandbreite ist echt zu gross (am Enduro). Das Mehrgewicht aus meiner Sicht unnötig. Wenn ich heute wählen dürfte, hätte mein Argon nicht die P1.18.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Mai 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> Die Gangabstufung ist wirklich klasse. Aber die Bandbreite ist echt zu gross (am Enduro). Das Mehrgewicht aus meiner Sicht unnötig. Wenn ich heute wählen dürfte, hätte mein Argon nicht die P1.18.



Du meinst das Mehrgewicht zur Kettenschaltung ? Ok. Das sind schon 2kg
Oder das Mehrgewicht zum P1.12 ? Das sind nur 250 Gramm. Also nicht der Rede wert.

Und die Bandbreite kann meiner Meinung nach nicht zu groß sein. Immer schön wenn man noch nen Gang zum Retten übrig hat.


----------



## drurs (18. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe ist der kleinste Gang doch gleich bei p12 und p18? Dh die größere Bandbreite geht eh nur in Richtung größere Gänge, weil mit dem Gates Riemen keine kleinere Übersetzung möglich ist... du kannst aber doch auch die p12 ordern und dann mit Holland tauschen...;-)


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Mai 2017)

drurs schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe ist der kleinste Gang doch gleich bei p12 und p18? Dh die größere Bandbreite geht eh nur in Richtung größere Gänge, weil mit dem Gates Riemen keine kleinere Übersetzung möglich ist... du kannst aber doch auch die p12 ordern und dann mit Holland tauschen...;-)



Habe ich grad nicht im Kopf...
Tauschen... Auf keinen Fall. Ich will es Neu und Jungfräulich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (18. Mai 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Habe ich grad nicht im Kopf...
> Tauschen... Auf keinen Fall. Ich will es Neu und Jungfräulich.





drurs schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe ist der kleinste Gang doch gleich bei p12 und p18? Dh die größere Bandbreite geht eh nur in Richtung größere Gänge, weil mit dem Gates Riemen keine kleinere Übersetzung möglich ist... du kannst aber doch auch die p12 ordern und dann mit Holland tauschen...;-)



Genau das meine ich. Wozu die grossen Gänge?
Tauschangebot würde ich ernsthaft überlegen.


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Mai 2017)

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die kleineren Gang Sprünge. 
Wenn dann die Dicken Gänge selten gebraucht werden dann is das zu verschmerzen. 

Habe jetzt auch schon mit P1.18 Bestellt.


----------



## Username123 (24. Mai 2017)

Hi,
hat hier jemand noch einen Nicolai Schriftzug (Decal) in weiß für ein Ion 16?
Wäre toll wenn sich jemand meldet.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Simbl (24. Mai 2017)

Gibt es doch bei Nicolai direkt oder beim Hoshi.


----------



## dek (24. Mai 2017)

Bekommst du doch bei Nicolai. Schreib doch mal den Volker an.


----------



## Tompfl (30. Mai 2017)

Hat hier eigentlich schon mal jemand bei Nicolai angefragt ob die einen Hinterbau für ein ION16 26" auf 27,5" umbauen bzw. neu bauen können /wollen?
Technisch wäre das ja möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (30. Mai 2017)

Ich überlege für meinen Alpen-Bikepacking-Trip im Sommer statt einer großen Bikepacking-Satteltasche oder der Zorrocarry-Lösung, einen noch tlw. zu bekommenden Tubus Airy Titan oder einen Fly classic Edelstahl mithilfe der Schellenadapter an den Sitzstreben meines Nicolai Argon TB zu befestigen und oben die Salsa Rack Lock zu verwenden. Darauf soll dann zumindest auf den Straßenabschnitten mein Rucksack, der vermutlich so bei ca. 10-12kg liegen dürfte.

Hat jemand so etwas schonmal probiert oder ist die Belastung für die Sitzstreben zu viel? Nicht zu vernachlässigen, der duschfertige Fahrer liegt auch bei knapp unter 100kg 

Ist unterm Strich auch beides die leichteste Lösung. Alternativen wären der Thule Pack ‘n Pedal Tour Rack, der dann aber ausschliesslich auf den Sitzstreben montiert würde, oder die eher klassische Zorrolösung mit der Salsa Klemme und dem Pletscher Orion

Gibt es sonstige (hier) erprobte Lösungen für das Argon?


----------



## Tompfl (31. Mai 2017)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich schon mal jemand bei Nicolai angefragt ob die einen Hinterbau für ein ION16 26" auf 27,5" umbauen bzw. neu bauen können /wollen?
> Technisch wäre das ja möglich?


Hat keiner bisher versucht dies zu klären, kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen?


----------



## dek (31. Mai 2017)

Sieht wohl so aus...evtl fragst Du einfach mal nach.


----------



## der stan (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo Kollegen. Hat eventuell einer einen Umwerferdom für das Helius ST oder kann was vermitteln!?
Kann gerne günstig sein .
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## ivan089 (17. Juni 2017)

Fährt jemand in nem Helius AM einen 216/63mm Float x2, wenn ja mit wie viel Druck bei Welchem Körpergewicht?


----------



## goegolo (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo, mein Bass CC benötigt ein neues Hauptlager. Kennt jemand einen Laden im Raum Köln/Bonn, der den Wechsel fachgerecht durchführen kann?


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Juli 2017)

Breuers Bike Bahnhof, Köln-Longerich
Bike Area, Köln-Mülheim


----------



## goegolo (1. August 2017)

@Ferkelmann: Danke


----------



## F0erster (23. August 2017)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung was für ein Rock Shox Dämpfer Tune (Mid/Low) gut zum ION 20 passt? Oder generell eine Dämpferempfehlung für das Bike? Vielen Dank


----------



## xMARTINx (23. August 2017)

Mm brauchst fürs ion. 
Der Vivid läuft super, ansonsten ist auch der Double Barrel sehr gut fürs Rad abzustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (24. August 2017)

Fahre jetzt nach dem Vivid Coil in MM den Fox X2. Passt sehr gut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dek (24. August 2017)

Würde M/L auch passen oder ist die L Druckstufe zu weich?


----------



## Simbl (24. August 2017)

Sollte auch passen, fahren einige mit rum


----------



## dek (24. August 2017)

Danke Dir.


----------



## HaegarHH (27. August 2017)

Kann jemand was zu der max. Reifenbreite im Hinterbau des Argon TB sagen? 

Fahre Syntace W35 Felgen und derzeit Conti X-King 2.4, die für die nominale Weite angeblich ja eher recht schmal ausfallen. Hat schon mal jemand einen … 

Maxxis Ardent TR Dual EXO Protection in 29x2.4

Schwalbe Fat Albert Rear Evo ADDIX Speedgrip SnakeSkin 29x2.4

Continental Der Baron Projekt Premium BlackChili ProTection 29x2.4

montiert bekommen und dann auch noch sinnvoll fahren können, oder weiss, dass es definitiv nicht passt / passen wird?

Alternativ auch gerne Vorschläge für Herbst / Winter mit mehr Grip als die X-King und vor allen Dingen mit wirklich stressfreier schlauchlos Montage!


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2017)

Reifenbreiten-Datenbank.de sagt zum MK2 29x2.4 auf W35:
Breite (Karkasse): 61mm  Breite (Stollen): 55.5mm  Höhe: 57mm

zum X-King 29x2.4 auf Ryde TRACE Enduro mit einer Breite außen von 33mm
Breite (Karkasse): 62mm  Breite (Stollen): 57mm  Höhe: 57mm

zum Baron Projekt 29x2.4 auf DT Swiss XM481, mit einer Breite außen von 35mm
Breite (Karkasse): 58mm  Breite (Stollen): 58.5mm  Höhe: 56mm

zum Ardent 29x2.4 auf Velocity P35 29er, mit einer Breite außen von 28mm
Breite (Karkasse): 58.5mm  Breite (Stollen): 57mm  Höhe: 54.5mm
das halte ich für zu gering gemessen, siehe das hier:

Ardent 29x2.4  Velocity P35 29er, mit einer Breite außen von 35mm
Breite (Karkasse): 62mm  Breite (Stollen): 60mm  Höhe: 0mm

nicolai-bicycles.com sagt zum Hinterbau des Argon TB folgendes:
max. empfohlene Reifenbreite /max. recommended tire width 60 mm

ich würde ja sagen, das 2.4 nur bei schmal bauenden Reifen richtig gut geht.

so war es leider schon in der Vergangenheit.
Auch die Ed und Fr Bikes hatten sehr schmale Hinterbauten,
die CC/MA Bikes liessen grademal 2.2 zu.

Ich würd ja einen gscheiten 2.3er nehmen...


----------



## HaegarHH (27. August 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Reifenbreiten-Datenbank.de


Danke für das Raussuchen, aber da hatte ich schon so weit möglich geschaut und z. B. zum FA nix gefunden.




der-gute schrieb:


> zum Baron Projekt 29x2.4…


das ist z. B. nur eine Messung und wenn ich schaue, wie schwer das ist, dass ich da bei mir selber zu gescheiten Messwerten komme  dabei will ich gar nicht in Abrede stellen, dass genau das Maß super exakt ermittelt wurde



der-gute schrieb:


> nicolai-bicycles.com sagt zum Hinterbau des Argon TB folgendes:
> max. empfohlene Reifenbreite /max. recommended tire width 60 mm


Ja, ist mir bekannt




der-gute schrieb:


> ich würde ja sagen, das 2.4 nur bei schmal bauenden Reifen richtig gut geht.


Alleine DAS zu ermitteln ist ja schon ein Problem für sich  ... "man" sagt z. B. X-King eher schmal(er), Baron Projekt eher nochmal richtig breit, Maxxis sowieso immer breiten als Conti und Schwalbe sowieso "riesig".  Nach den Werten, die Du rausgesucht hast,  ist der Ardent quasi gleich breit wie ein X-King



der-gute schrieb:


> Ich würd ja einen gscheiten 2.3er nehmen...



Wenn denn Schwalbe 2.25 passen würde, dann bliebe mir z. B. noch der 

Nobby Nic SnakeSkin TL Easy ADDIX Speedgrip 29x2.25 
oder 
Magic Mary SnakeSkin TL Easy ADDIX Soft 29x2.25 


oder von Maxxis 

Ardent  TR Dual EXO Protection in 29x2.25
Ardent Race TR Exo 3C Maxspeed in (hoffentlich) 29x2.35 ansonsten auch 29x2.20

alles andere dann "Race" Reifen  und u. U. dann von Conti

Trail King ProTection Apex 29x2.20


Was wäre für Dich ein "gescheiter" 2.3er?


----------



## HaegarHH (27. August 2017)

Also … hilft ja alles nix, also habe ich mal den 



HaegarHH schrieb:


> Maxxis Ardent TR Dual EXO Protection in 29x2.4



gaaaanz vorsichtig (_Wenn man keine Montagespuren erkennt, kann Du ihn zurück geben…_) und natürlich mit Schlauch auf die hintere Felge gepackt, Luftdruck 2,0 bar, und dann mal hinten eingebaut ...





sah für mich nun auch nicht so anders aus, als der X-King, also mal den Messschieber rausgesucht



der-gute schrieb:


> zum X-King 29x2.4 auf Ryde TRACE Enduro mit einer Breite außen von 33mm
> Breite (Karkasse): 62mm  Breite (Stollen): 57mm  Höhe: 57mm


X-King 29x2.4 auf Syntace W35 bei 1.8bar
Breite (Karkasse): 60mm  Breite (Stollen): 55.6mm



der-gute schrieb:


> zum Ardent 29x2.4 auf Velocity P35 29er, mit einer Breite außen von 28mm
> Breite (Karkasse): 58.5mm  Breite (Stollen): 57mm  Höhe: 54.5mm
> das halte ich für zu gering gemessen, siehe das hier:
> 
> ...


Ardent TR Dual EXO Protection in 29x2.4 auf Syntace W35 bei 2.0bar
Breite (Karkasse): 58.6mm  Breite (Stollen): 59.8mm

wüsste momentan als nicht, was gegen den Ardent 29x2.4 am Hinterrad sprechen würde  also zumindest von den Abmessungen her. Der vorsorglich mitbestellte Ardent Race geht dann mal zurück und ich suche mir für vorne was Nettes aus dem Hause Maxxis dazu aus. Da sollte es in der Pike auch keine Passformprobleme geben 

Gerne Vorschläge


----------



## gemeinling (1. September 2017)

Moin,
hat schon jemand das Sattelrohr aufgerieben? Würde für in Helius St gerne eine Variostütze mit mehr als 100mm verbauen. In 30mm gibts aber nichts und 27.2mm mit Hülse bekommt man max 100mm. Materialstärke liegt bei knapp 3mm. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stan (1. September 2017)

Habe ich bereits gemacht, geht sehr gut. 
Seit 2 jahren macht es keine Probleme. 
Habe auf 30,9 aufgerieben. 
Lg stan


----------



## Bohlig (13. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, kurze Frage.
Welche Felge, mit welcher Nabe passt in ein 2010er Ion St? Oder muss ich noch was anderes beachten?
Grüße und gute Fahrt


----------



## xMARTINx (13. September 2017)

Nabe brauchst 12*150mm und 26“, Felge ansonsten recht egal


----------



## Simbl (13. September 2017)

Bist dir sicher mit 150? War das nicht noch ein 135er Hinterbau?


----------



## xMARTINx (13. September 2017)

Nein war 150mm, jedenfalls bei den beiden die ich hatte ;-)


----------



## Mayhem (13. September 2017)

Simbl schrieb:


> Bist dir sicher mit 150? War das nicht noch ein 135er Hinterbau?



Ich habe auch ein 2010er ST und bei mir ist es ein 135er Hinterbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (13. September 2017)

Hatte ein 2010 ION ST und es hatte den 150mm Hinterbau.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bohlig (13. September 2017)

Schwingenbreite ist 150mm, Steckachse hat d 12mm. heißt des automatisch  Nabenbreite 150mm oder muss da was wegen Kasette oder Bremsscheibe abgezogen werden?


----------



## Martin1508 (13. September 2017)

Nein, ist dann eine 150mm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bohlig (13. September 2017)

Dankõõõ


----------



## Martin1508 (13. September 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-4-DH-Disc-6-Loch-HR-Nabe-p48037/

Bitte


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xMARTINx (13. September 2017)

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Ion_ST_09.pdf

Laut Katalog auch 150mm.

135mm war sicher ne Sonderanfertigung


----------



## Mayhem (14. September 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Ion_ST_09.pdf
> 
> Laut Katalog auch 150mm.
> 
> 135mm war sicher ne Sonderanfertigung



Das stimmt. Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Ist ja auch schon etwas her.


----------



## codit (18. September 2017)

Was ist vom Verschleiß her besser bei Pinion: Gates oder Kette? Zielkonfiguration wäre ein (in Praxis 2) G13 (G)PI mit 39/39 bei Gates bzw. 30/30 bei Kette. Um welchen Faktor hält die Riemenlösung ca. länger? Vergleichsbasis für mich ist runter schrubben des Antriebsstrangs bis die erste Komponente (Kette/Riemen, Ritzel, KB) versagt, so halte ich es bisher.

Die Riemenlösung wird schon länger halten, ich muss aber als Viel&Allwetterfahrer (200000 Höhenmeter per Anno) die Kosten im Auge haben und bei denen liegt die Gates-Variante bei Tausch des Antriebsstrangs ja mindestens um den Faktor 2 höher. Kette in Verbindung mit C-Linie würde auch das Gewicht geringer halten, was vor allem für meine leichtes Eheweib ein werbendes  Argument wäre.

@LB Jörg Du hast ja Langzeiterfahrung, kannst Du Vergleichsdaten beisteuern?


----------



## Helius-FR (18. September 2017)

Gibt es überhaupt die Möglichkeit das G13 GPI mit Kette zu bekommen ?


----------



## codit (19. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt die Möglichkeit das G13 GPI mit Kette zu bekommen ?


Ich denke wenn man nur Rahmen/Getriebe kauft sollte das kein Problem sein. Gefragt habe ich aber (noch) nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Was ist vom Verschleiß her besser bei Pinion: Gates oder Kette? Zielkonfiguration wäre ein (in Praxis 2) G13 (G)PI mit 39/39 bei Gates bzw. 30/30 bei Kette. Um welchen Faktor hält die Riemenlösung ca. länger? Vergleichsbasis für mich ist runter schrubben des Antriebsstrangs bis die erste Komponente (Kette/Riemen, Ritzel, KB) versagt, so halte ich es bisher.
> 
> Die Riemenlösung wird schon länger halten, ich muss aber als Viel&Allwetterfahrer (200000 Höhenmeter per Anno) die Kosten im Auge haben und bei denen liegt die Gates-Variante bei Tausch des Antriebsstrangs ja mindestens um den Faktor 2 höher. Kette in Verbindung mit C-Linie würde auch das Gewicht geringer halten, was vor allem für meine leichtes Eheweib ein werbendes  Argument wäre.
> 
> @LB Jörg Du hast ja Langzeiterfahrung, kannst Du Vergleichsdaten beisteuern?



Puh, die Langzeiterfahrung für einen wirklichen Vergleich fehlt mir da. Und solange die 39er aus Alu sind und im Gegensatz zu den bis 34ern verschleißen und man für einen Riemen eine ganze Hand voll Ketten bekommt, will ich nicht schätzen müssen was im Endeffekt billgr kommt.

G.


----------



## codit (19. September 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Puh, die Langzeiterfahrung für einen wirklichen Vergleich fehlt mir da. Und solange die 39er aus Alu sind und im Gegensatz zu den bis 34ern verschleißen und man für einen Riemen eine ganze Hand voll Ketten bekommt, will ich nicht schätzen müssen was im Endeffekt billgr kommt.
> 
> G.


Danke


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt die Möglichkeit das G13 GPI mit Kette zu bekommen ?


 
Ist zwar schon ä weng her.... aber sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## bam bule (19. September 2017)

Sorry.. falscher Thread


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2017)

Sorry, hier geht es only um Nicolai


----------



## Helius-FR (19. September 2017)

Mein G16 GPI macht seid dem Wochenende echt nervige Geräusche die vom Zahnriemen ausgehen.
War alles ruhig die erste Woche im Betrieb und jetzt auf einmal das.

Nervt... Was kann das sein? Wie werd ich das los?


----------



## Helius-FR (19. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon ä weng her.... aber sollte kein Problem sein.



Am Helius AM hatte ich das auch mit Kette.
Aber am meinem G16 GPI scheint mit das mit Kette eher ungünstig wenn ich sehe wie dicht der Riemen am Rahmen is.


----------



## codit (19. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> am meinem G16 GPI scheint mit das mit Kette eher ungünstig wenn ich sehe wie dicht der Riemen am Rahmen is.


Ich sehe was Du meinst. Sieht beim G13 ähnlich aus. Im Sag wird es natürlich besser. Aber bei Kette muss man ja von der 39er Riemenscheibe des G13 GPI auf 30er Kettenblatt runter. Der damit vermutlich (ich kenne den Gates-Zahnabstand nicht!) verbundene kleinere Durchmesser macht die Geschichte dann eventuell unmöglich. Hilft nichts, ich muss mal anrufen.


----------



## codit (19. September 2017)

Hab die Frage bei Philipp geklärt:
Kette geht beim G13 Pinion nicht! Wie oben schon vermutet, käme die Kette nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbei . C-Line geht dann natürlich auch net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Aber am meinem G16 GPI scheint mit das mit Kette eher ungünstig wenn ich sehe wie dicht der Riemen am Rahmen is.


 
Stimmt! Mein Fehler.


----------



## codit (19. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Stimmt!


Unschön, ich wollte im nächsten Frühjahr zwei G13 mit C-Line Pinion aufbauen. Bei GPI mit P-Line macht die Frau nicht mit, wird ihr zu schwer. Warten wir halt noch ein Jahr, mal sehen was 2018 bringt.


----------



## Helius-FR (19. September 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Unschön, ich wollte im nächsten Frühjahr zwei G13 mit C-Line Pinion aufbauen. Bei GPI mit P-Line macht die Frau nicht mit, wird ihr zu schwer. Warten wir halt noch ein Jahr, mal sehen was 2018 bringt.



Verstehe grad nicht 
G13 is mit Normaler Kettenschaltung 
G13 GPI is mit Pinion und Riemen


----------



## codit (19. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Verstehe grad nicht
> G13 is mit Normaler Kettenschaltung
> G13 GPI is mit Pinion und Riemen


Ich hab geschrieben G13 mit Pinion weil es bei mir ja nur G13 PI ohne Gates werden sollten.


----------



## Helius-FR (19. September 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Ich hab geschrieben G13 mit Pinion weil es bei mir ja nur G13 PI ohne Gates werden sollten.



Ok
Aber was is denn daran dann zu Schwer?
Du kannst das GPI ja auch mit dem C Line Pinion bekommen und Kette oder Riemen wird kein großer Unterschied sein.


----------



## drurs (19. September 2017)

Bist du sicher?
Meine letzte Info war dass die c-line nicht mit dem Gates spanner funktioniert.,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (19. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ok
> Aber was is denn daran dann zu Schwer?
> Du kannst das GPI ja auch mit dem C Line Pinion bekommen und Kette oder Riemen wird kein großer Unterschied sein.


1) G13 GPI und G16 GPI gehen nur mit P-Line nicht mit C-Line, weil der Nicolai-spezifische Riemenschützer/Riemenspanner nur an die P-Linie passt. Die C-Line hat eine andere Gehäuseform. (Von Philipp telefonisch bestätigt). Am Rande: Aus dem Grund geht auch bei Mi-Tech C-Line nur mit Kette.

2) Riemenschützer/Riemenspanner wiegt mehr als der "normale" Pinionspanner. Die Riemenscheiben sind schwerer als "normale" Pinion-Ritzel-Kettenblätter. Kette ist zwar minimal schwerer als Riemen. Aber P12 macht 250gr mehr als C12. Alles in allem schätze ich mal ca. 400....500gr Unterschied. Ist jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht viel, o.k. Aber meine Frau wiegt unter 55kg und sagt, ihr Neues muss deutlich unter 16kg möglichst sogar bei 15kg bleiben. Das ist ihre persönliche Schmerzgrenze. Im Sommer soll es schließlich regelmäßig auf dem Rucksack hochgetragen werden. Ich kann das verstehen und muss mich in jedem Fall daran halten. Auch in Rahmengröße S und bei sorgfältiger Komponentenwahl (insbesondere Laufräder) wird das beim "Standard" G13 GPI leider nicht möglich sein. Konifiziertes Rohr(Tailormade) geht laut Philipp übrigens nur am Oberrohr
und bringt weniger als 100gr.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mein G16 GPI macht seid dem Wochenende echt nervige Geräusche die vom Zahnriemen ausgehen.
> War alles ruhig die erste Woche im Betrieb und jetzt auf einmal das.
> 
> Nervt... Was kann das sein? Wie werd ich das los?



Mußt ich mir jetzt mehrere Male anhören und bin auch nicht schlauer.
Kommt das vom Getriebe oder ist es ein laut schmatzender Riemen? Der Lautsprecher am IPad ist auch net so der Bringer 

G.


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2017)

drurs schrieb:


> Bist du sicher?
> Meine letzte Info war dass die c-line nicht mit dem Gates spanner funktioniert.,,


 
Kann mir bitte einer erklären was die C-Line ist? Sorry für die doofe Frage


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer erklären was die C-Line ist? Sorry für die doofe Frage



Das neue günstigere und leichtere Piniongetriebe. Da ists Gehäuse nicht mehr gefräst, sondern ein Druckguß.
Gibts aber weiterhin, je nach Einsatzzweck, beide Varianten.

G.


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das neue günstigere und leichtere Piniongetriebe. Da ists Gehäuse nicht mehr gefräst, sondern ein Druckguß.
> Gibts aber weiterhin, je nach Einsatzzweck, beide Varianten.
> 
> G.


 
Puhh... ich dachte schon ich hätte was bei N verpasst  Das hab ich schon gesehen und sogar mal verkauft, wusste nur nicht mehr das es diese Bezeichnung hat.

Danke


----------



## Helius-FR (20. September 2017)

codit schrieb:


> 1) G13 GPI und G16 GPI gehen nur mit P-Line nicht mit C-Line, weil der Nicolai-spezifische Riemenschützer/Riemenspanner nur an die P-Linie passt. Die C-Line hat eine andere Gehäuseform. (Von Philipp telefonisch bestätigt). Am Rande: Aus dem Grund geht auch bei Mi-Tech C-Line nur mit Kette.
> 
> 2) Riemenschützer/Riemenspanner wiegt mehr als der "normale" Pinionspanner. Die Riemenscheiben sind schwerer als "normale" Pinion-Ritzel-Kettenblätter. Kette ist zwar minimal schwerer als Riemen. Aber P12 macht 250gr mehr als C12. Alles in allem schätze ich mal ca. 400....500gr Unterschied. Ist jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht viel, o.k. Aber meine Frau wiegt unter 55kg und sagt, ihr Neues muss deutlich unter 16kg möglichst sogar bei 15kg bleiben. Das ist ihre persönliche Schmerzgrenze. Im Sommer soll es schließlich regelmäßig auf dem Rucksack hochgetragen werden. Ich kann das verstehen und muss mich in jedem Fall daran halten. Auch in Rahmengröße S und bei sorgfältiger Komponentenwahl (insbesondere Laufräder) wird das beim "Standard" G13 GPI leider nicht möglich sein. Konifiziertes Rohr(Tailormade) geht laut Philipp übrigens nur am Oberrohr
> und bringt weniger als 100gr.



Mein Fehler. An Spanner und Riemenschutz habe ich jetzt nicht gedacht.

Ich muß mein G16 GPI in größe L die Tage mal wiegen. Aber ich denke viel über 16kg wird das nicht haben.
Mit etwas leichteren Reifen wäre da selbst beim G16 die 16Kg Schmerzgrenze deine Frau möglich ?!?


----------



## Helius-FR (20. September 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußt ich mir jetzt mehrere Male anhören und bin auch nicht schlauer.
> Kommt das vom Getriebe oder ist es ein laut schmatzender Riemen? Der Lautsprecher am IPad ist auch net so der Bringer
> 
> G.



Beim langsamen Kurbeln kommt es mir so vor als ob die Zähne vom Riemen dieses Geräusch machen wenn sie auf die Riemenscheibe Gleiten ?!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. September 2017)

Moin!
Ich habe zwar keine Gates Erfahrung, aber ich würde auch denken, der Riemen knarzt. In #Radforum.de schrieb ein User, dass er von einem Fahrradmechaniker den Tip bekam, etwas Babypuder auf den Riemen zu geben, um das Knarzen zu beseitigen. Talkum ist bestimmt ebenso gut.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Helius-FR (20. September 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich habe zwar keine Gates Erfahrung, aber ich würde auch denken, der Riemen knarzt. In #Radforum.de schrieb ein User, dass er von einem Fahrradmechaniker den Tip bekam, etwas Babypuder auf den Riemen zu geben, um das Knarzen zu beseitigen. Talkum ist bestimmt ebenso gut.
> Gruß Maik



Wäre ja ein Tip den man auf die schnelle Testen kann.
Danke


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Beim langsamen Kurbeln kommt es mir so vor als ob die Zähne vom Riemen dieses Geräusch machen wenn sie auf die Riemenscheibe Gleiten ?!



Gieß mal Wasser drüber und schau obs Geräusch immernoch da ist.
Abhilfe für schmatzende Riemen wäre zB. den Riemen, am besten wenn er neu ist, gleich mit Parafin einzureiben.
Wenns zu trocken wird alles und man komischen Dreckstaub hat, dann kanns zu so komischen Schmatzgeräuschen kommen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daimonion (20. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mein G16 GPI macht seid dem Wochenende echt nervige Geräusche die vom Zahnriemen ausgehen.
> War alles ruhig die erste Woche im Betrieb und jetzt auf einmal das.
> 
> Nervt... Was kann das sein? Wie werd ich das los?



Von meinem Argon AM kenne ich 2 Ursachen für knarzende Riemen:

1.: zu fest angespannter Riemen --> kann bei Dir eigentlich nicht der Fall sein
2.: verdreckter und vor allem verstaubter Riemen. Wenn nach Regen- und Schlammfahrten der Schmodder in den Zahnriemenzahnlücken tags drauf eintrocknet kann das zuweilen knarzen. Abhilfe: zahnriemenzähneputzen, einfach mit Wasser spülen bis die Zahnriemenzähne und Zahnriemenzahnlücken wieder so sauber sind wie bei dem hier: 

Daß der Gates-Riemen in staubiger Umgebung zum Knarzen neigt meine ich schon häufiger in Erfahrungsberichten Radreisender gelesen zu haben, die ein Wüste oder andere sehr staubig-trockene Regionen durchquert haben.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. September 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gieß mal Wasser drüber und schau obs Geräusch immernoch da ist.
> Abhilfe für schmatzende Riemen wäre zB. den Riemen, am besten wenn er neu ist, gleich mit Parafin einzureiben.
> Wenns zu trocken wird alles und man komischen Dreckstaub hat, dann kanns zu so komischen Schmatzgeräuschen kommen.
> 
> G.





Daimonion schrieb:


> Von meinem Argon AM kenne ich 2 Ursachen für knarzende Riemen:
> 
> 1.: zu fest angespannter Riemen --> kann bei Dir eigentlich nicht der Fall sein
> 2.: verdreckter und vor allem verstaubter Riemen. Wenn nach Regen- und Schlammfahrten der Schmodder in den Zahnriemenzahnlücken tags drauf eintrocknet kann das zuweilen knarzen. Abhilfe: zahnriemenzähneputzen, einfach mit Wasser spülen bis die Zahnriemenzähne und Zahnriemenzahnlücken wieder so sauber sind wie bei dem hier:
> ...



Habe den Riemen Gestern Abend mal mit Wasser / Spüli Sauber gemacht. Aber bis jetzt noch nicht Getestet.
Eventuell Heute Abend ?!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Habe den Riemen Gestern Abend mal mit Wasser / Spüli Sauber gemacht. Aber bis jetzt noch nicht Getestet.
> Eventuell Heute Abend ?!



Normalerweise sollte in dem Moment wo Wasser drüberläuft das Geräusch weg sein. Wie gesagt Parafin hilf, schließt scheinbar die Poren wo sich der besagte Staub feststetzt.

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. September 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollte in dem Moment wo Wasser drüberläuft das Geräusch weg sein. Wie gesagt Parafin hilf, schließt scheinbar die Poren wo sich der besagte Staub feststetzt.
> 
> G.



Irgendwas auf den Riemen zu Schmieren schreckt mich noch etwas ab. Der soll ja WARTUNGSFREI sein.
Säubern wenn Nötig is klar.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Irgendwas auf den Riemen zu Schmieren schreckt mich noch etwas ab. Der soll ja WARTUNGSFREI sein.
> Säubern wenn Nötig is klar.



Parafin ist ja nur ganz normale Wachs, kannst auch ne weiße 10cent Kerze nehmen. Und man machts auch nur einmal am Anfang. Wenns bei mir ab und an mal auftritt, dann tropf ich während der Fahrt von oben ein wenig Wasser aus dem Camalbäck drauf und fertig. Und bei mir ist noch der Dreck von über einem Jahr am Rad 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. September 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Parafin ist ja nur ganz normale Wachs, kannst auch ne weiße 10cent Kerze nehmen. Und man machts auch nur einmal am Anfang. Wenns bei mir ab und an mal auftritt, dann tropf ich während der Fahrt von oben ein wenig Wasser aus dem Camalbäck drauf und fertig. Und bei mir ist noch der Dreck von über einem Jahr am Rad
> 
> G.



Jetzt nur mal kurz ne 5km Runde mit Hund gemacht. Nach der Putz Aktion mit Wasser/Spüli is bis jetzt zumindest wieder Ruhe.


----------



## Helius-FR (21. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mein G16 GPI macht seid dem Wochenende echt nervige Geräusche die vom Zahnriemen ausgehen.
> War alles ruhig die erste Woche im Betrieb und jetzt auf einmal das.
> 
> Nervt... Was kann das sein? Wie werd ich das los?




Also Nochmal...
Das Geräusch wurde vom Universal Transmissions Mann per Mail als Defekter Freilauf oder die Umlenkrolle eingeordnet.
Auch Riemenline wurde als Möglichkeit genannt.
Oder auch eine Lösung soll das Drehen des Riemens sein.
Und Hauseigenes Silikon Spray wurde noch erwähnt.

Also Freilauf und Umlenkrolle kann ich Aufschließen.
Riemenlinie würde ich jetzt mal behaupten das die Jungs bei Nicolai das Richtig aufgebaut haben.
Bei Silikon Spray hat mein Dealer direkt die Hände übern Kopf zusammengeschlagen.

Also haben wir mal den Riemen gedreht. Auf dem 5km Heimweg war Ruhe. Bin Gespannt wie lange...

Ich bin leicht Genervt muß ich Zugeben.


----------



## pfalz (25. September 2017)

Hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/09...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news) erzäht Kalle was von einer Nicolai-Kettenführung (ca. bei 0:35). Hat da Jemand mehr Informationen, oder habe ich was überlesen?


----------



## codit (25. September 2017)

Das Bild Nr. 9 im Beitrag hast Du gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (25. September 2017)

Ja, dachte eher an Informationen, ob es die auch separat zu erwerben geben wird oder nur bei neuen Rahmen, welche KB-Grösse etc.


----------



## Knallscharsche (27. September 2017)

Männers ich fahre momentan in meinem Helius AC von 2014 einen Monarch RT3 mit L/L3 Tuning, ich spiele mit dem gedanken auf einen Monarch Plus RC3 zu wechseln.
Welches Tuning müsste der Plus dann haben? Kann mir da Jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Scheissenduro (1. Oktober 2017)

gelöscht


----------



## Guy8rush (8. Oktober 2017)

Knarzende Geräusche hatten bei meinem GPI zwei Ursachen: 
1. Umlenkrolle passte nicht zur Riemenlinie; hier hilft evtl. eine 0,5mm Passscheibe
2. die mittleren Stege der Riemenscheiben; hier hilft Reinigung (des Riemens) und PTFE-Spray (nach Reinigung und Trocknen)

Wachs würde ich nicht nehmen, das bindet doch nur wieder Schmutz, wie Öl bei der Kette.
Riemenlinie kann man ja ganz einfach ausmessen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Oktober 2017)

Einwurf eines Kettenantrieb Nutzers:
DAS Wundermittel gegen Schmutz ist
White Lighting! Auf Wachsbasis hält es die Kette extrem sauber. Gibt 3 verschiedene Varianten für trocken( Clean Ride - super Reinigung, kaum Schutz gegen Wasser) bis nasse Bedingungen(Wet Ride). Epic Ride ist der goldene Mittelweg. Vielleicht eine Option für euch?


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Oktober 2017)

Guy8rush schrieb:


> Knarzende Geräusche hatten bei meinem GPI zwei Ursachen:
> 1. Umlenkrolle passte nicht zur Riemenlinie; hier hilft evtl. eine 0,5mm Passscheibe
> 2. die mittleren Stege der Riemenscheiben; hier hilft Reinigung (des Riemens) und PTFE-Spray (nach Reinigung und Trocknen)
> 
> ...



Einfaches Drehen des Riemens hatte die Geräusche beseitigt.
Warum auch immer aber es is seid 300km Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatten (11. Oktober 2017)

Glück auf,
gibt's das Argon GTB auch mit Rohloff-Ausfallenden und -Zugführung? Was kostet der Rahmen dann? Ich hab im Netz nix gefunden und im Konfigurator ist es nicht mehr anwählbar.


----------



## Helius-FR (11. Oktober 2017)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Glück auf,
> gibt's das Argon GTB auch mit Rohloff-Ausfallenden und -Zugführung? Was kostet der Rahmen dann? Ich hab im Netz nix gefunden und im Konfigurator ist es nicht mehr anwählbar.



Laut Text auf der Homepage Ja. Soll es mit Rohloff Und Pinion Option geben.

Nach einer Pinion / Gates Version in der Raceline Ausstattung hatte ich mal gefragt.

Antwort von Nicolai:
"das ARGON GTB kann auch mit einer Pinion P1.12 gebaut werden.
Da noch keine Pinion-Rahmenmuster gebaut wurden kann das Gewicht nur grob abgeschätzt werden.
Mit Rahmeneinschweißteil, Pinionbox und Gates wird das Bike schätzungsweise 11,5-11,8kg wiegen.
Das gewicht kann ich dir jedoch leider nicht garantieren.

Der Preis für ein solches Bike liegt bei ungefähr 5700€"


----------



## MantaHai (27. Oktober 2017)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Glück auf,
> gibt's das Argon GTB auch mit Rohloff-Ausfallenden und -Zugführung? Was kostet der Rahmen dann? Ich hab im Netz nix gefunden und im Konfigurator ist es nicht mehr anwählbar.



@Schwatten hier die offizielle Info; bei Nicolai kannst du auch immer direkt anrufen.

*Das GTB lässt sich mit den folgenden Ausfallenden bestellen:*

*FIX 148x12 PM160*

*SLIDE 135x10 IS2000 (Rohloff)*

*SLIDE 142x12 PM160*


*Der Rahmenpreis ist Kostenneutral; in den nächsten Wochen wandern die Optionen auf die Homepage*


----------



## Hosnet (1. November 2017)

Kann man das Nicolai Argon GLF in XL auch mit kompl. 29" LRS bestücken u. wieviel passen max. Reifenbreite durch den HB?
Welchen Federweg würdest Du bei 29" beim Argon GLF empfehlen(140mm)?
Dann noch ein paar Fragen zum Nicolai Saturn II:
verträgt dies eine 130mm Federgabel und wie wirkt sich das aufs Fahrverhalten bzw. die Geometrie aus?
passen durch den Hinterbau Syntace W28i Felgen mit den neuen Conti MK 2.3 Reifen?


----------



## guru39 (2. November 2017)

Hosnet schrieb:


> Kann man das Nicolai Argon GLF in XL auch mit kompl. 29" LRS bestÃ¼cken u. wieviel passen max. Reifenbreite durch den HB?
> Welchen Federweg wÃ¼rdest Du bei 29" beim Argon GLF empfehlen(140mm)?
> Dann noch ein paar Fragen zum Nicolai Saturn II:
> vertrÃ¤gt dies eine 130mm Federgabel und wie wirkt sich das aufs Fahrverhalten bzw. die Geometrie aus?
> passen durch den Hinterbau Syntace W28i Felgen mit den neuen Conti MK 2.3 Reifen?


 
Zu Frage 1.) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iLC5J7DjnrPU2aLPjn1WNioyRBOrpysGnEHX58D1G0Q/pubhtml#  Dann bitte die FAQS dort anklicken.

Zu Frage 2.) Antwort Nicolai:
*2. Solange die Gabeleinbaulängen im Saturn nicht überschritten werden kann eine 130er Gabel gefahren werden. Die Reff-Gabellänge beträgt 526mm.
Nach meinem Kenntnissstand gibt es keine 130er Gabel, welche die Max Länge von 532mm unterschreitet.
3. Reifenfreiheit kann nicht beurteilt werden da Rahmen nicht mit Felge/Reifenkombination getestet wurde*


----------



## wildbiker (6. November 2017)

siehe nen Post weiter....


----------



## codit (5. Dezember 2017)

Dämpferfrage: aktueller Fox DPS für Helius AC, Modelljahr 2010:
SV <---> LV was taugt besser???

85-90kg fahrfertig (mit Rucksack). Bisher DT Swiss XM180 zu voller Zufriedenheit.


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2017)

Veggieknödel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> passen in den hardtailrahmen Qlf ausser den 27+ Rädern auch 29 Zoll?
> Gruß


@Veggieknödel,

ich habe deine Frage mal dahin geparkt wo sie hingehört


----------



## mhubig (27. Dezember 2017)

@Veggieknödel Du meinst wahrscheinlich das Argon GLF? Ja da passen 29" Laufräder rein ... allerdings kommt dann das Tretlager etwas höher, weswegen das von Nicolai nicht empfohlen wird ...


----------



## Veggieknödel (28. Dezember 2017)

@mhubig danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer90 (1. Januar 2018)

Folgende Situation: von einer Sram Schalthebel-Bremshebel-Kombi (GX mit Guide) wird wegen eines Wechsels auf MT5 der Bremshebel abmontiert...die entstehende Lücke in der Schalthebel/Bremshebel Kombi würde ich gerne durch einen Klemmstein füllen. Frage: Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung dieses Klemmsteines? Oder hat jemand direkt einen Link? Vielen Dank


----------



## MantaHai (1. Januar 2018)

Racer90 schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: von einer Sram Schalthebel-Bremshebel-Kombi (GX mit Guide) wird wegen eines Wechsels auf MT5 der Bremshebel abmontiert...die entstehende Lücke in der Schalthebel/Bremshebel Kombi würde ich gerne durch einen Klemmstein füllen. Frage: Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung dieses Klemmsteines? Oder hat jemand direkt einen Link? Vielen Dank



https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Lenkerklemmschelle-Shiftmix-p31342/


----------



## seagate (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

Weiss hier zufällig jemand welchen Innendurchmesser dass Sattelrohr bei einem Nicolai Argon GTB in XL aus dem Jahr 2017 hat?
Ich habe leider nur die möglichkeit an der Reverb Stütze den Durhcmesser zu messen da ich die Stütze wegen dem Schlauch nicht
rausbekomme. Und ich habe nur einen Messschieber aus Plastik zur verfügung. Der Zeigt mir 31,4mm. Passt da auch eine 31,6mm rein?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Januar 2018)

Die Reverb gibt es nur in 30,9 und 31,6mm. Das Argon in XL sollte aber eigentlich 30,9mm Sitzrohrdurchmesser haben.


----------



## seagate (8. Januar 2018)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Die Reverb gibt es nur in 30,9 und 31,6mm. Das Argon in XL sollte aber eigentlich 30,9mm Sitzrohrdurchmesser haben.



Vielen Dank.

Ich habe mir vorher das Tech Sheet angesehen und da steht auch 30,9mm fürs Argon XL.
Den Messschieber habe ich auch an einem Alurohr das genau 35mm hat gestestet, da zeigt der Messschieber auch 34,9mm an.
Das heißt dass der Messschieber 0,1mm weniger anzeigt und somit hätte die Sattelstütze 31,5mm.

Mir wird wohl nichts überig bleiben als mir einen guten Digitalen Messschieber zu besorgen und damit noch einmal zu messen.


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Januar 2018)

seagate schrieb:


> Mir wird wohl nichts überig bleiben als mir einen guten Digitalen Messschieber zu besorgen und damit noch einmal zu messen.



Wozu? Wenn Du 31,5mm misst, dann kann es nur ein 31,6mm Sitzrohr sein, da Nicolai und RockShox nur 31,6mm machen und keine 31,5mm. Und die Stütze hat ja keine Presspassung im Rahmen. Von daher werden die Stützen auch etwas Untermaß haben.


----------



## seagate (8. Januar 2018)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Wozu? Wenn Du 31,5mm misst, dann kann es nur ein 31,6mm Sitzrohr sein, da Nicolai und RockShox nur 31,6mm machen und keine 31,5mm. Und die Stütze hat ja keine Presspassung im Rahmen. Von daher werden die Stützen auch etwas Untermaß haben.



Ja, das ergibt Sinn mit dem Untermaß und der Presspassung.
Folgende Stütze in 31,6mm und 410mm länge würde ich gerne verbauen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/T...31208/schwarz-31-6-mm-410-mm-SB-0-mm-o205256/

Dann werden die Angaben mit 30,9mm von Nicolai im Tech-Sheet nicht stimmen.


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Januar 2018)

Die sollte passen.


----------



## justanicename (8. Januar 2018)

seagate schrieb:


> Dann werden die Angaben mit 30,9mm von Nicolai im Tech-Sheet nicht stimmen.



Nicolai hat doch irgendwann letztes Jahr umgestellt auf nur noch 30,9, oder habe ich das falsch im Kopf?
Davor gab es beides, je nach Rahmen und Größe.
Frag doch einfach bei Nicolai mal nach. Sicher ist sicher. Aber ne 31,5 sollte eh nicht in ein 30,9 Rohr passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pow | commander (8. Januar 2018)

Hier die letzte Aussage von Vinc diesbezüglich:


vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Sorry für die Verwirrung.
> 
> ...


----------



## seagate (8. Januar 2018)

Nicolai habe ich auch eine Mail geschrieben, die Stütze mit 31,6mm ist schon bestellt... Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von Nicolai bevor ich Überweise, am Mittwoch habe ich die Möglichkeit mit einen Digitalem Messschieber den Durchmesser der Stütze zu Messen.


----------



## seagate (8. Januar 2018)

Was ist ein Sitzrohrgusset?


----------



## pow | commander (8. Januar 2018)

Da bin ich gespannt, vielleicht stellt das GTB als Leichtbauvertreter schon wieder eine Ausnahme der im März '17 getätigten Aussage dar.

Das Sitzrohrgusset ist die angeschweißte Verstärkung zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr, wie sie beispielsweise bei den ION-Modellen üblich ist.


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Januar 2018)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## seagate (9. Januar 2018)

Ich habe im Netz einige Reverb Stützen gesehen auf denen der Durchmesser draufsteht, ich werde nachher mal die Stütze ausbauen und schauen was da draufsteht. Ich hoffe das klappt mit dem Schlauch ohne den zu lösen, sonst muss ich die Tage zu Fuß gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. Januar 2018)

Du musst doch nur die Remote am Lenker lösen, dann sollte es mit der Leitung doch langen.


----------



## seagate (9. Januar 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Du musst doch nur die Remote am Lenker lösen, dann sollte es mit der Leitung doch langen.


Vielen Dank, das hat so wunderbar funktioniert. Gehe nur ungern an die Hydraulik da ich absolut nichts davon verstehe.
Auf der Reverb steht 31,6mm, somit passt alles.


----------



## Trialar (10. Januar 2018)

Mal ne blöde Frage... Was brauch ich denn hier für Buchsen bei einem ION 16 um eine Bremse montieren zu können?





Danke


----------



## Simbl (10. Januar 2018)

2 Tonnenmuttern. Die sind aber normal beim Rahmen dabei. Oder isses ein gebrauchter?


----------



## Trialar (10. Januar 2018)

Simbl schrieb:


> 2 Tonnenmuttern. Die sind aber normal beim Rahmen dabei. Oder isses ein gebrauchter?



Ist ein gebrauchter... Gibt's die auch zu kaufen?


----------



## Simbl (10. Januar 2018)

Gibts bestimmt im größeren Baumarkt wenns schnell gehen muss. Wenn nicht bei Nicolai oder über nen Nicolai Händler bestellen.


----------



## Trialar (10. Januar 2018)

Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Knallscharsche (11. Januar 2018)

Falls du Zugang zu passenden Gerätschaften hast ist selbermachen auch ne gute Alternative.


----------



## kloetenkoem (11. Januar 2018)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



„I’ll be bäck“


----------



## codit (20. Januar 2018)

Bei welchen Fully-Modellen gibt es aktuell TAYLORMADE noch 135er Ausfallenden?
- Helius AC ?
- G13 ?
- Saturn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Bei welchen Fully-Modellen gibt es aktuell TAYLORMADE noch 135er Ausfallenden?
> - Helius AC ?
> - G13 ?
> - Saturn ?




Moin Codit,

das bietet Nicolai leider nicht mehr an. Wenn es dir um die Rohloff geht bleibt nur das 148mm Heck.


----------



## Trialar (6. Februar 2018)

Hi,

 hab an meinen ION 16 Rahmen von 2016 eine GX Eagle montiert und musste den "B Washer" fast komplett reinschrauben, damit das Schaltröllchen den vorgeschriebenen Abstand hat. Ist das normal, oder hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?

Ich hoffe auf dem Foto sieht man wie weit die SChraube reingedreht ist:


----------



## Akira (9. Februar 2018)

Welchen Außendurchmesser haben denn die Sitzrohre bei Nicolai? DDen brauch ich mal um ne Klemme auszuwählen.


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2018)

34.9 bzw. 35 mm


----------



## Akira (9. Februar 2018)

thx, scheint also der Standard zu sein


----------



## neurofibrill (28. Februar 2018)

Frage 1:
Welches Tubelessband für 30 mm Felgeninnenmaß? 27 oder 29 mm?

Frage 2:
Wieviel Milch für 29" 2.3 bis 2.4? 80 mL, oder mehr?


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Februar 2018)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> Welches Tubelessband für 30 mm Felgeninnenmaß? 27 oder 29 mm?
> 
> Frage 2:
> Wieviel Milch für 29" 2.3 bis 2.4? 80 mL, oder mehr?



Eigentlich geht es hier um Nicolai Spezifische Fragen.


----------



## codit (28. Februar 2018)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> Welches Tubelessband für 30 mm Felgeninnenmaß? 27 oder 29 mm?
> 
> Frage 2:
> Wieviel Milch für 29" 2.3 bis 2.4? 80 mL, oder mehr?


1:  zur Not 29mm (besser 32mm, vermutlich geht auch 35mm)
2: 120ml (meine Erfahrung bei Conti-Reifen 26'', 2.4)


----------



## neurofibrill (28. Februar 2018)

Danke!
Ist N specific, jedenfalls ein wenig. G13 Aufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es hier um Nicolai Spezifische Fragen.


Eigentlich geht es hier um kurzr Fragen von Nicolaibesitzern, lieber Herr Blockwart.

Aber man kann auch alles bierernst nehmen...


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Februar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es hier um kurzr Fragen von Nicolaibesitzern, lieber Herr Blockwart.
> 
> Aber man kann auch alles bierernst nehmen...



Genau. 
Wo Bitte is jetzt deine Frage?


----------



## Timmy35 (28. Februar 2018)

Trialar schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab an meinen ION 16 Rahmen von 2016 eine GX Eagle montiert und musste den "B Washer" fast komplett reinschrauben, damit das Schaltröllchen den vorgeschriebenen Abstand hat. Ist das normal, oder hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?
> 
> Ich hoffe auf dem Foto sieht man wie weit die SChraube reingedreht ist:



Stimmt die Kettenlänge? Die müsste auch einen Einfluss auf den Abstand haben.


----------



## der-gute (28. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Genau.
> Wo Bitte is jetzt deine Frage?


Meintest du den initialen Post von Dir?


----------



## Trialar (28. Februar 2018)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Stimmt die Kettenlänge? Die müsste auch einen Einfluss auf den Abstand haben.


Also wenn ich noch ein Gliederpaar rausnehme, wird's arg knapp auf dem größten Ritzel. Und beim Einfedern vermutlich zu knapp...


----------



## neurofibrill (1. März 2018)

Möchte für mein neues G13 meinen alten 11fach Antrieb upgraden. Denke da an die e13 Kassette 9-46 mit 511% Bandbreite.
Könnte das mit dem 9er Ritzel (zu) knapp werden an der Kettenstrebe? Hat hier zufälliger Weise einer von euch Erfahrung dbzgl.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwi (1. März 2018)

Die e13 9-46 funktioniert einwandfrei !! Fahre damit seit 9 Monaten.


----------



## Akira (3. März 2018)

Was sagt mir diese Angabe? *Steuersatz min. Einpresstiefe unten = 11mm*

Muss ich jetzt einen Steuersatz bzw. eine untere Steusatzschale kaufen, die mindestesn 11mm dick ist?

Ok, heist wohl, dass dünnere Teile der Steuersatzschale mindestestens 11mm im Steuerrohr stecken muss.
Was ist dann die Einbauhöhe?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/110er-ZS56-30-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35033/

Bei dem Beispiel steht 4mm.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. März 2018)

Genau. 

11 mm muß die Lagerschale in den Rahmen. 

Einbauhöhe ist das was unter dem Steuerrohr noch raus schaut.


----------



## Akira (3. März 2018)

Ok. Dann muss ich mal Cane Creek anfragen, da die Einpresstiefe da nicht angegeben ist.


----------



## neurofibrill (4. März 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Ok. Dann muss ich mal Cane Creek anfragen, da die Einpresstiefe da nicht angegeben ist.



Wie wärs mit Reset Flatstack (A4)?

http://reset-racing.de/wp-15-neu/wp...teuersaetze_Flatstack_Uebersicht-1024x648.jpg

Ist teurer in der Anschaffung im Vgl. zu CC, aber ich fahr meinen seit 4 Jahren und nehm den in mein neues N mit.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. März 2018)

Wo bekommt man die Nicolai Kettenführung? Hab sie im Shop nicht gefunden


----------



## microbat (4. März 2018)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die Nicolai Kettenführung? Hab sie im Shop nicht gefunden



Die ?
https://shop.carbondrive.net/shop/tools-parts/kettenfuehrung-bosch.html


----------



## xMARTINx (4. März 2018)

Ne diese hier


----------



## Trialar (4. März 2018)

Hat einer nen Tipp wie ich die Dichtung für Stealth Sattelstützen in den Rahmen bekomm?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. März 2018)

Bisschen Spüli oder so drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (4. März 2018)

Eine Seite einsetzen. Gegenüber mit Flachschraubendreher reindrücken. Geht ganz leicht.


----------



## microbat (4. März 2018)

Kleinen Flachschraubendreher verwenden und man darf zur Dichtung auch etwas grob sein, die hält mehr aus als man glaubt.


----------



## kloetenkoem (5. März 2018)

Ich hab sie vor der Montage des Zuges reingestöpselt


----------



## Daiquiri (5. März 2018)

würde auch im Notfall ohne Zug montieren, dann flutscht sie gut rein


----------



## Trialar (5. März 2018)

hmm, ok, will die Leitung jetzt nicht nochmal öffnen... Versuchs mal nochmal mit nem Flachscraubendreher... danke euch


----------



## codit (5. März 2018)

Es war schon so gemeint: 1) Tülle mit Schraubendreher reindrücken 2) dann erst Zug durchführen. Mit Zug wird das Einsetzen der Tülle eher schwierig.


----------



## Trialar (12. März 2018)

Also habs mit viel Gefühl und nem sehr schmalen Schraubendreher jetzt geschafft


----------



## neurofibrill (13. März 2018)

Neuer Rahmen, neuer standard, viele Fragen:
Ich plane für mein neues G13 mit meiner alten 11fach Gruppe (Saint Kurbel + Sram NW KB, kein Boost).
Möglich, oder sollte ich mich besser nach einer entsprechenden Boost Kurbel umschauen? Oder ein anderes KB?


----------



## 19chris84 (14. März 2018)

Hey Leute

Hab heute einen etwas älteren Helius AC Rahmen bekommen. Noch mit 135x12mm hinterbau. Also gleich ans schrauben gemacht.
Beim montieren des Rades ist mir aufgefallen das der hinterbau etwa 5-6mm breiter als die Nabe ist.  Sprich 140-141mm.
Mit der Achse Klemm ich das natürlich zusammen und das Rad ist dann auch super mittig. Trotzdem kommt es mir etwas viel vor das Spiel.
Weiß da einer Rat oder ist das wirklich normal oder in der toleranz so?

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (14. März 2018)

*Ausfallenden:* 12 x 142 mm Steckachse
wenn’s das da ist:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/0...flage-fuer-2015-einfach-einfach-gut-kurztest/


----------



## 19chris84 (14. März 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> *Ausfallenden:* 12 x 142 mm Steckachse
> wenn’s das da ist:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/0...flage-fuer-2015-einfach-einfach-gut-kurztest/


Hey

Nein es ist noch ein altes 26" mit 135x12 ausfallenden.  Maß ist aber 140-141


----------



## Trialar (14. März 2018)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Nein es ist noch ein altes 26" mit 135x12 ausfallenden.  Maß ist aber 140-141


Bist du sicher, dasses 26" ist? Vielleicht war es auch ne Custom Order...


----------



## 19chris84 (14. März 2018)

Absolut sicher. Hab ja die Rechnung
Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto davon


----------



## pfalz (24. März 2018)

So für den Schnelltest: sind 'Einfädelhilfen' für die am Ausfallende Nabe vorhanden, heißt Du kannst das Laufrad in den Hinterbau reinhängen und die Achse durchschieben, dann ist das ein gutes Indiz für 12x142. Sind keine vorhanden und Du musst das Laufrad per Hand in Position halten, um die Achse durchzuschieben ->12x135


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2018)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste/Übersicht über die ganzen Ersatzteile? Ich hatte mal einen Link dazu gesehen, aber den finde ich nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. April 2018)

Standardweiß RAL-Ton bei Nicolai, gibt es da einen?
9003 Signalweiß, 9016 Verkehrsweiß, 90?? ...
Im Mailverlauf beim Kauf steht nur was von weiß. Danke!


----------



## microbat (15. April 2018)

Thema: Lager z. Bsp. ION G 16

Frage: macht es Sinn die Lagerdeckel zu entfernen um ggf. dahinter sauber zu machen und etwas abzufetten,
obwohl „alles“ passt, sozusagen zur Prophylaxe...
oder sollte man sich das sparen und besser fahren bis es „knirscht“,
um dann am besten die Lager komplett tauschen zu lassen?

Ich frage das im Sinne von „die Kiste kaputt pflegen“


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. April 2018)

Auf die Antworten bin ich gespannt!
Ich fahre mein Bike jetzt im 4. Jahr (insgesamt 4.491 Km)bei allen Bedingungen, ohne etwas derartiges gemacht zu haben. Gelegentlich tropfe ich nach dem Waschen/ Putzen etwas _White Lightning_ außen über die Lagerstellen. Das war's. Der Hinterbau läuft noch sehr weich und ohne Probleme. Frage mich manchmal, wie lange die Lager so halten.
Gruß Maik


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> Thema: Lager z. Bsp. ION G 16
> 
> Frage: macht es Sinn die Lagerdeckel zu entfernen um ggf. dahinter sauber zu machen und etwas abzufetten,
> obwohl „alles“ passt, sozusagen zur Prophylaxe...
> ...



Ist dein Rad neu oder gebraucht?

Nachschauen schadet ja nicht, aber im Regelfall braucht man da nichts machen. Vor irgendwelchen Ölen von aussen würde ich abraten.
Die spülen das Fett nur aus und die Lager laufen irgendwann trocken.

@Kaffeeklicker, bei deinem Rad ist das nicht so schlimm (aber auch nicht optimal). Du hast Gleitlager.


----------



## microbat (16. April 2018)

@guru39
gebraucht und wurde ein Jahr (vermutlich artgerecht) gefahren


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> @guru39
> gebraucht und wurde ein Jahr (vermutlich artgerecht) gefahren



Dann schau sicherheitshalber nach. Vielleicht hat der Vorbesitzer das Ding ja mit dem Hochdruckreiniger vergewaltigt.


----------



## XXLspot (18. April 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> Thema: Lager z. Bsp. ION G 16
> 
> Frage: macht es Sinn die Lagerdeckel zu entfernen um ggf. dahinter sauber zu machen und etwas abzufetten,
> obwohl „alles“ passt, sozusagen zur Prophylaxe...
> ...



Für mich macht es Sinn. Nach 18 Monate war mein Hauptlager kaput. War gar kein Fett hinter den Deckel. Habe die andere nach gefettet. War ausgetröcknet. Ich pflege sehr selten und meistens mit Eimer und Brüste. Am Ferien einiges mit Drück, aber niemals auf die Lager.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. April 2018)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Standardweiß RAL-Ton bei Nicolai, gibt es da einen?
> 9003 Signalweiß, 9016 Verkehrsweiß, 90?? ...
> Im Mailverlauf beim Kauf steht nur was von weiß. Danke!



Edit: Lt. Angabe N: 9016 Verkehrsweiß


----------



## Mat203 (23. April 2018)

Fährt hier jemand ein Saturn-11 und hat Probleme mit Knack- bzw. Klickgeräuschen am Hinterbau ?


----------



## microbat (26. April 2018)

Thema:
Flip Chip am Mojo Nicolai g16 von 2016
Frage:
Bei den Model kann doch mitˋn flip Chip ein high und Low Setting bei gleichen Dämpfer eingestellt werden?
Gewünschte Antwort:
Ja oder nein
 ;-)



(Bei den aktuellen g16 ist es „nur“ möglich mit den flip Chip das Dämpfereinbaumass zu verändern...)
(...und auch klar, man kann einstellen was man lustig ist, ist dann nicht immer im Sinne des Entwicklers.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (1. Mai 2018)

Wie lang sind die Madenschrauben für die Lagerdeckel?


----------



## codit (1. Mai 2018)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Wie lang sind die Madenschrauben für die Lagerdeckel?


M5x5 waren es bei den Lagervorspanneinheiten der Gleitlager.


----------



## pa82 (4. Mai 2018)

1. Kann man für die Helius AM Modelle die Iglidur "Gleitlager M250" (15mm\21mm\"10mm") verwenden ?
    oder wäre es besser das "Gleitlager M250" (15mm\21mm\"15mm") herzunehmen und dieses um 3mm zu kürzen oder 
    macht das nicht viel aus ob es 10mm oder 12mm (11,7mm) lang ist ? 

2.Und kann man die Iglidur "Anlaufscheiben G" (15mm\24mm\1,5mm) verwenden?

3. WICHTIG : Ist zumindest die Stärke\Dicke der Anlaufscheiben von 1,5mm mit denen von Nicolai identisch?

4.Hat jemand große Mengen davon bestellt und möchte welche weiterverkaufen?

Danke


----------



## codit (4. Mai 2018)

pa82 schrieb:


> 1. Kann man für die Helius AM Modelle die Iglidur "Gleitlager M250" (15mm\21mm\"10mm") verwenden ?
> oder wäre es besser das "Gleitlager M250" (15mm\21mm\"15mm") herzunehmen und dieses um 3mm zu kürzen oder
> macht das nicht viel aus ob es 10mm oder 12mm (11,7mm) lang ist ?
> 
> ...


Bestell die Originalteile bei N, dann passt es in jedem Fall. Falls es derzeit eine Mindestbestellmenge geben sollte (kenne ich so  nicht), frage am Telefon nach einem Ausweg.

Noch besser, bestelle über einen Händler, der N im Programm hat. Es soll da einige geben, die nicht beißen.


----------



## Schwatten (15. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte die Frage schon mal im Helius AC Faden gestellt, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand genauere Auskunft geben. Wenn ich den Federweg an meinem Helius AC über den Umlenkhebel auf den niedrigsten Federweg einstelle, ändert sich dann die Geometrie? 
Wird der Lenkwinkel flacher?
Kommt das Tretlager tiefer?
Was ist mit dem Sitzrohrwinkel?
Und was bedeutet das dann theoretisch für das Fahrverhalten?
Weniger Wippen bei starkem Antritt? (Wippt ja eh kaum)
Ich denke, dass ich für meine Strecken keine 150mm Federweg brauche, weiss aber auch nicht, welche Vorteile ich mit geringerem Federweg habe.
Ich probiere es heute nachmittag mal aus. Wahrscheinlich merke ich mal wieder gar nix.


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Mai 2018)

Der Vortrieb im ruppigeren Gelände wird mit weniger FW halt effektiver, während das Fahrwerk die Schläge weniger wegsaugt / mehr Feedback gibt.
Geoveränderungen, wenn überhaupt welche stattfinden, sollten vernachlässigbar sein.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Mai 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Frage schon mal im Helius AC Faden gestellt, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand genauere Auskunft geben. Wenn ich den Federweg an meinem Helius AC über den Umlenkhebel auf den niedrigsten Federweg einstelle, ändert sich dann die Geometrie?
> Wird der Lenkwinkel flacher?
> Kommt das Tretlager tiefer?
> Was ist mit dem Sitzrohrwinkel?
> ...



LW und SW werden flacher. Tretlager kommt tiefer...und ja, man merkt es.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Mai 2018)

So subjektiv kann der Eindruck sein. Ich merke davon nicht wirklich was.
N bezeichnet das zudem ja nicht umsonst als Federwegs- und nicht als Geometrieverstellung..

Andere Frage: Gab vor 5-6 Jahren mal ein Helius AM mit nur teilweise in gelb gepulvertem Ausfallende, Rest war raw.
War glaube ich, als Testbike unterwegs. Beim Mad East Enduro Rennen stand es auch mal neben mir. Hat jemand ein Bild vom Heck?


----------



## RockAddict (29. Mai 2018)

Hab mein G16 techline heute bekommen und wollte ne kurze Testfahrt machen.
Nach 1,5h hab ich dann gemerkt das ich für diese "kurze" Testfahrt kein Wasser mit hatte, also ab nach hause ^^.
Bin recht zufrieden, ein paar Dinge sorgen noch für einen bitteren Beigeschmack und dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen.

1. Ich dachte alle Fullys werden in Germany gefertigt, warum steht auf meinem "nur" "crafted by Nicolai" anstatt "Made in Germnay?
Mindert den Fahrspaß zwar nicht, ist aber etwas enttäuschend, vor allem da das einer der Argumente für ein G16 waren.

2. Meine Bremse (MT5) rattert bei kurven. Hab schon nachgeschaut, es ist nichts lose oder streift. Es passiert nur wenn man etwas schneller fährt (also nie uphill) und auch nur in kurven. Ich glaube es hinten und vorne wahrgenommen zu haben.
War das bei euch auch so? Und wie bekomme ich das weg?
Hier ein Video: 




3. Punkt 3 hat sich während der Fahrt erledigt.
Im kleinsten Gang hat die Kette an der Kettenführung gestriffen so dass ich mich wie eine Cross-Maschine angehört habe.
Hab die Kettenführung etwas nach oben verstellt nun hört man sehr sehr wenig bis garnichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2018)

Bremssattel neu ausrichten und fertig 
Fallst du Shimanoschrauben daheim hast, gleich die verwenden. Könnte dir das Leben dabei erleichtern.

G.


----------



## RockAddict (29. Mai 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bremssattel neu ausrichten und fertig
> Fallst du Shimanoschrauben daheim hast, gleich die verwenden. Könnte dir das Leben dabei erleichtern.
> 
> G.


Schon gemacht, hat nichts gebracht :-/.
Scheint als würde die Scheibe so stark vibrieren dass es sie gegen die Beläge haut und das rattert.
Das darf doch net sein :-(
Wenn man leicht gegen die scheibe klopft hört man das auch, aber nur vorne.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2018)

Du hast schon eine normale 6Loch Scheibenbremsaufnahme an der Nabe?

G.


----------



## RockAddict (29. Mai 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du hast schon eine normale 6Loch Scheibenbremsaufnahme an der Nabe?
> 
> G.


Richtig, und die Scheibe hat 203mm


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Richtig, und die Scheibe hat 203mm



Eigentlich bleibt nur die Möglichkeit das ein Backen zu nah an der Scheibe ist 
Ist der Reibring schon komplett eingebremst?

G.


----------



## RockAddict (29. Mai 2018)

Reibring?
Also ich bin heute ca. 30km gefahren und habe oft stark gebremst um die Beläge einzubremsen.
Ich hab eher die Vermutung dass die Backen zu weit weg von der scheibe sind, denn wenn ich fahre und leicht den Bremshebel drücke vibriert nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Reibring?
> Also ich bin heute ca. 30km gefahren und habe oft stark gebremst um die Beläge einzubremsen.
> Ich hab eher die Vermutung dass die Backen zu weit weg von der scheibe sind, denn wenn ich fahre und leicht den Bremshebel drücke vibriert nichts mehr



Weil sie dann bessser anlegen. Für mich hört sich das so an als ob nur einer der 4 Bremsbacken nicht korrekt, bzw. weit genug zurückfährt. Oder der Sattel halt für den Neuzustand der Bremse nicht mittig genug ist, oder leicht schief.
Kenne das von der MT5 meiner Freundin. Hab die Sättel erst mit Shimanoschrauben korrekt ausrichten können.
Mit Originalschrauben wars nicht möglich festzuziehen ohne das sich der Sattel wieder leicht verschoben hat.
Sind im Endefekt nur Nuacen und es fängt beim Lenken oder bei Belastung an zu vibrieren, besonders im Neuzustand.

Edit: Mit Reibring meinte ich die Fläche auf der Bremsscheibe auf der die Bremsbacken auf der Scheibe Bremsen.

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Mai 2018)

Würde mal, in Kombination mit Bremssattel ausrichten, die Beläge mobilisieren.
Eventl. ziehen sich auf einer Seite die Kolben nicht analog zur anderen Seite rein und drücken damit beim Fahren gegen die Scheiben..


----------



## RockAddict (30. Mai 2018)

Schrauben tauschen hat nichts gebracht .

Was meinst du mit beläge mobilisieren?
Während der fahrt reiben die beläge nicht an der scheibe. Wenn ich geradeaus fahre hört man nichts. Erst wenn ich schlangenlinien fahre und die scheibe vibriert rattert die an den belägen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Mai 2018)

Eventl. arbeite die VR-Nabe ja in einem minimalen Rahmen im Ausfallende, so daß die Scheibe in der Kurve an einen oder mehrere Bremsbeläge trifft. Ist das Geräusch sowohl in der Links- als auch in der Rechtskurve?

Google einfach mal nach Bremskolben mobilisieren.
Wenn eine Bremse eine Zeit nicht benutzt wird, können sich Kolben festsetzen und u.a. nicht gleichmäßig aus- und wieder einfahren.
Wenn ein Kolben mit dazugehörigem Bremsbelag, trotz offener Bremse, sehr nah an der Scheibe liegt, wäre das vielleicht ein Grund, für Schleifgeräusche. Vor allem wenn aus anderen Gründen die Scheibe.

Das Problem mit Geräuschen in der Kurve hatte ich jedenfalls auch schon. Und bei mir lag es am zu geringen Spalt zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe.


----------



## hoschi2007 (30. Mai 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bremssattel neu ausrichten und fertig
> Fallst du Shimanoschrauben daheim hast, gleich die verwenden. Könnte dir das Leben dabei erleichtern.
> 
> G.


Hi, was ist denn an den Shimanoschrauben für die Bremssättelmontage anders? Es sind doch normale Schrauben mit einer Unterlegscheibe, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2018)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Hi, was ist denn an den Shimanoschrauben für die Bremssättelmontage anders? Es sind doch normale Schrauben mit einer Unterlegscheibe, oder?



Bei der MT 5 waren Schrauben dabei, mit einer Beilagscheibe die nicht entfernbar von der Schraube war. 
Die blöde Schraube hat dann, wenn man den letzten kleinen Dreher beim Festziehen gemacht hat, den Sattel wieder leicht verschoben....arrg.
Nach dem gefühlt 100sten Versuch hab ich dann aufgegeben und die Schrauben in die Hecke geschmissen.
Dann Schimpansoschrauben genommen und dann wars sofort gerade.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Schrauben tauschen hat nichts gebracht .
> 
> Was meinst du mit beläge mobilisieren?
> Während der fahrt reiben die beläge nicht an der scheibe. Wenn ich geradeaus fahre hört man nichts. Erst wenn ich schlangenlinien fahre und die scheibe vibriert rattert die an den belägen.



Hmmh...komplex. Hast mal stark am Laufrad hin und hergerissen. Evtl. hat die Nabe ja an den Lagen schon etwas Spiel. Hatte ich mal hinten, da ging dann die Scheibe auch bei Belastung bei mir an.

G.


----------



## codit (30. Mai 2018)

@RockAddict 
Wie richtest Du die Bremse aus? Die Methode "Sattel festschrauben bei gezogenem Hebel" funktioniert bei MTs wegen dem kleinem Luftspalt nicht, der Luftspalt ist zu klein.

Du musst penibel nach Luftspalt ausrichten: Zum Sattel ausrichten Beläge zurückdrücken (am besten neue Beläge). Beim Festschrauben die Bremse NICHT ziehen! Optisch den Luftspalt links/rechts beobachten.
Funktioniert am besten in hellem Sonnenlicht. Auf beiden Seiten muss je ein Luftspalt sichtbar sein, diese
gleich breit halten beim Festschrauben.


----------



## microbat (30. Mai 2018)

habe die MT 5 (alles neu) mit den ganz normalen Schrauben wie folgt justiert:
- Schrauben ne halbe Umdrehung geöffnet
- Hebel gezogen und gehalten (Klettgurt...)
- Schrauben mit 8 Nm festgezogen
- Hebel gelöst - Rad bewegt - dreimal gebremst
- passt


----------



## codit (30. Mai 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> habe die MT 5 (alles neu) mit den ganz normalen Schrauben wie folgt justiert:
> - Schrauben ne halbe Umdrehung geöffnet
> - Hebel gezogen und gehalten (Klettgurt...)
> - Schrauben mit 8 Nm festgezogen
> ...


Glück gehabt 

Bei guten Lichtverhältnissen ist die Luftspaltmethode übrigens nicht anspruchsvoller, bringt aber im Sinne der Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit bessere Ergebnisse. Ist auch die Empfehlung von Magura.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokoklaas (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

wie oder wo bekomme ich raus welches Schaltauge genau, ich für mein Ion16 27,5 benötige? Es gibt ja 4 Varianten.
Danke schonmal..


----------



## microbat (30. Mai 2018)

Eingefräst auf der Innenseite vom Schaltauge (RADO).
Sollte mit eingebauten Schaltauge sichtbar sein - aber spätestens wenn das Rad ausgebaut wurde.
Die jeweilige Sturzhöhe ist mit den Ziffern 0, 1, 2 oder -1 und -2 in das RADO eingefräst.
(Bei NICOLAI heist das Schaltauge = RADO... ;-)


----------



## jokoklaas (30. Mai 2018)

Bei meinem Schaltauge ist nichts eingefräst. Hab es sogar extra ausgebaut. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## nicbmxtb (30. Mai 2018)

Nichts ist gleichbedeutend 0


----------



## käthe (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo in die Runde, ich kann trotz umfangreicher Internetsuche nicht die Antwort auf folgende womöglich leichte Frage finden: hab ich bei meinem (kürzlich erstandenen) Helius AC 650b 2014 mehr Federweg am Hinterbau (zwei Aufhängungen 138/150mm)wenn ich den Dämpfer ***oben*** (also näher am Oberrohr) oder ***unten** einhänge?? Schöne Grüße


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2018)

Oben = 150mm


----------



## käthe (3. Juni 2018)

Danke!


----------



## kaile81 (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo in forher Erwartung auf ein G15 Rahmen stellt sich bei mir jetzt die Frage nach dem Federweg der Gabel. Die Komplettbikes haben ja 160mm verbaut, werden aber mit 170mm auf der Website beworben. Wäre schön wenn jemand eine Aussage zum, für die Geometrie passenden, Federweg geben könnte.

Danke


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2018)

kaile81 schrieb:


> Hallo in forher Erwartung auf ein G15 Rahmen stellt sich bei mir jetzt die Frage nach dem Federweg der Gabel. Die Komplettbikes haben ja 160mm verbaut, werden aber mit 170mm auf der Website beworben. Wäre schön wenn jemand eine Aussage zum, für die Geometrie passenden, Federweg geben könnte.
> 
> Danke



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...D2F9Uzzt0HOp47k050HRL8Z447dxDodp64ZM4/pubhtml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaile81 (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo Guru, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Basierend auf dem adokument bin ich immer von 160 ausgegangen. Allerdings steht bei https://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/bike/ion-g15-qlfline/ eine Gabel mit 170 in den Spotlights. In den specs dann wieder 160 daher die Nachfrage.
Ich vertraue mal den Techdocs und greife zu einer 160er.


----------



## Akira (13. Juni 2018)

Steht auf den Rahmen die Rahmennummer? Wenn ja wo?


----------



## codit (13. Juni 2018)

@Akira : Bei meinen unten auf der Tretlagerschale.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Juni 2018)

Das hat Nicolai doch glaube geändert. Unten über den Tretlager am Sitzrohr glaube, irgendwo.


----------



## Akira (13. Juni 2018)

Hab es gefunden. Stehen aber nur die ersten 4 Ziffern am Rahmen.

@guru39 
Ich brauche wohl für den Einbau des Dämpfers noch ein paar Hülsen. Welche hast du da beim Saturnaufbau verwendet?


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Juni 2018)

Ich bekomme demnächst einen Argon GTB Pi Rahmen...

Welchen Freilauf brauche ich beim Pinion Bike ? Shimano oder Scram ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (13. Juni 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Hab es gefunden. Stehen aber nur die ersten 4 Ziffern am Rahmen.


Schau mal an den Kettenstreben, Innenseite wo die Ausfallenden ran kommen. Da könnten auch Teile der Nummer sein.
Die sind bei meinem an mehreren Stellen verteilt und ergeben zusammen die Rahmennummer.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juni 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> .. Ich brauche wohl für den Einbau des Dämpfers noch ein paar Hülsen. Welche hast du da beim Saturnaufbau verwendet?



Ich mach mal die UV:
Du meinst ein neues Buchsenset? Welches Baujahr?
Aktuelle Maße sind fü vorne und hinten jeweils 22,2x8mm. Falls BJ nicht sicher, nachmessen


----------



## Akira (13. Juni 2018)

@Ferkelmann 
Baujahr 2018. Der Rahmen ist erst ein Tag alt.


----------



## Holland (13. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich bekomme demnächst einen Argon GTB Pi Rahmen...
> 
> Welchen Freilauf brauche ich beim Pinion Bike ? Shimano oder Scram ?



Shimano-kompatible Nabe. Auf keinen Fall mit Stufung für Miniritzel. 
Auch wichtig: Feine Rasterung im Freilauf = minimaler Leerlauf.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Juni 2018)

Holland schrieb:


> Shimano-kompatible Nabe. Auf keinen Fall mit Stufung für Miniritzel.
> Auch wichtig: Feine Rasterung im Freilauf = minimaler Leerlauf.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.




Danke

Habe mich trotz der recht groben Rasterung für Newmen Laufräder entschieden.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Juni 2018)

@Akira  Stephan Huber weiß Rat: HUBER BUSHINGS * https://huber-bushings.com*


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Habe mich trotz der recht groben Rasterung für Newmen Laufräder entschieden.



Ja, er ist auch recht Beratungsresistent, was eine feinere Rasterung angeht. Sprich Zahnscheiben zum Nachrüsten, wie bei DT anzubieten.

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Juni 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, er ist auch recht Beratungsresistent, was eine feinere Rasterung angeht. Sprich Zahnscheiben zum Nachrüsten, wie bei DT anzubieten.
> 
> G.



Ich dachte kurz ich sei gemeint mit Beratungsresistent.

Bemerkbar macht sich der größere Freilauf Winkel ja eigentlich fast nur wenn in sehr kleinen Gängen wieder angetreten wird.
Habe im G16 GPI auch ne Hope Nabe die glaube ich auch nicht viel mehr Rasterungen hat ?!
Von daher bin ich dann gewöhnt.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich dachte kurz ich sei gemeint mit Beratungsresistent.
> 
> Bemerkbar macht sich der größere Freilauf Winkel ja eigentlich fast nur wenn in sehr kleinen Gängen wieder angetreten wird.
> Habe im G16 GPI auch ne Hope Nabe die glaube ich auch nicht viel mehr Rasterungen hat ?!
> Von daher bin ich dann gewöhnt.




Nené, war schon der "Newmen" gemeint 
Hab im GPI ja 3 Laufradsätze, dummerweise einmal Tune genommen. Aber für Touren ansich egal, im technischen Gelände würds mich echt nerven. Aber wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil ich meistens mit dem CK mit über 70 Rastpunkten unterwegs bin und so den Unterschied merke. Der Newmen hat ja schohmal mehr wie der Tune und es wird ja beistimmt nicht dein Trialrad 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Juni 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nené, war schon der "Newmen" gemeint
> Hab im GPI ja 3 Laufradsätze, dummerweise einmal Tune genommen. Aber für Touren ansich egal, im technischen Gelände würds mich echt nerven. Aber wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil ich meistens mit dem CK mit über 70 Rastpunkten unterwegs bin und so den Unterschied merke. Der Newmen hat ja schohmal mehr wie der Tune und es wird ja beistimmt nicht dein Trialrad
> 
> G.



Oh. Dann is ja Gut das tune wieder vom Plan geflogen is.
Nein. Für die Groben Sachen steht ja das G16 GPI im Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (17. Juni 2018)

Haben Nicolai Rahmen eine Mindesteinstecktiefe für Sattelstützen?
Oder kann ich die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze nehmen?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. Juni 2018)

Unterkante Oberrohr, glaube ich.


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Unterkante Oberrohr, glaube ich.


Richtig.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand zufällig ein G16 oder G15 in Atomic Yellow mit Extra Love Orange? Und könnte mir mal ein Bild davon schicken?


----------



## kon (26. Juli 2018)

Ich hätte mal zwei Fragen:

#1 Ist das wirklich ein BMXTB?
Ich war bisher immer der Meinung, dass die ganze älteren BMXTBs oberhalb der Hinterradaufnahme ein gefrästes "N" haben.

#2 Wenn echt, welches Baujahr?
Ich habe schon die Kataloge von Nicolai gewälzt, habe aber nix passendes gefunden.

Es geht um folgendes Bike:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...xtr-mavic-xt-rockshox-dirt/911759309-217-3372


----------



## WODAN (26. Juli 2018)

Hi,
Ist ein BMXTB. Baujahr ca. Ende der 90iger. Ist immer schwer zu sagen, eventuell die Seriennummer bei Nicolai anfragen. Erste BMXTB Serie hatte Runde Sitzstreben und teilweise ein Gusset mit BMXTB Einfräsung am Steuerrohr.

Danach kam das Modell aus der Anzeige und danach mit der großen N Ausfräsung am Ausfallende.

VG
Bernd


----------



## kon (26. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## kaile81 (31. Juli 2018)

Hi, hat schon mal jemand probiert ob die Schwalbe 29x2.6 Reifen in den Hinterbau von G13/G15 passen. Die verwendete Felge hat eine Innenweite von 29mm. 

Danke. 

VG

Kai


----------



## Akira (29. August 2018)

Reinigt hier jemand sein RAW Bike mit MucOFF? Hab ich heute das erste Mal gemacht. Jetzt hab ich leider ein paar unschöne Flecken auf dem Rahmen - da wo das MucOFF draufgekommen ist, ist der Rahemn jetzt etwas heller. War das keine so gute Idee? Geht das wieder weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (29. August 2018)

*uckOff ist doch so ähnlich wie HOPE Shifter - oder?
...jedenfalls die entfettende Wirkung vom Shifter ist bemerkenswert und wenn ich zuviel / zulange das Zeug drauf hatte war der schwarz eloxierte Rahmen pohrentiefrein. Das war natürlich nicht gleichmäßig so, weshalb ich mit einen (sehr leicht) öligen Lappen das Ganze einmal abgerieben habe und gut war es.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. August 2018)

Ich benutze bei meinen schwarz eloxierten Rahmen immer etwas WD40 auf einem Tuch zum Schluss und reibe damit den Rahmen einmal ab. Sieht danach fast aus wie neu. Funktioniert bei Raw evtl genauso?


----------



## Helius-FR (30. August 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Reinigt hier jemand sein RAW Bike mit MucOFF? Hab ich heute das erste Mal gemacht. Jetzt hab ich leider ein paar unschöne Flecken auf dem Rahmen - da wo das MucOFF draufgekommen ist, ist der Rahemn jetzt etwas heller. War das keine so gute Idee? Geht das wieder weg?



Zur Not einmal mit Schleiffließ drüber...


----------



## 19chris84 (5. September 2018)

Hey leute

Uch hab noch einen alten Helius AM rahmen. Ist noch einer mit ec49 steuerrohr und schnellspanner ausfallenden. Rahmen größe is M. 
Da er zum rumliegen zu schade ist würde ich ihn gerne wieder aufbauen, und wenn's geht mit 27.5 lrs.
Wisst ihr zufällig ob der rahmen platz für 27.5 Laufräder hat?

Mfg chris


----------



## Holland (7. September 2018)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey leute
> 
> Uch hab noch einen alten Helius AM rahmen. Ist noch einer mit ec49 steuerrohr und schnellspanner ausfallenden. Rahmen größe is M.
> Da er zum rumliegen zu schade ist würde ich ihn gerne wieder aufbauen, und wenn's geht mit 27.5 lrs.
> ...



Da gab es zu Beginn des 650B Hypes mal nen englischen Artikel im Netz zu. Funktionierte damals wohl, aber nur mit weniger Federweg. Ausprobieren halt.
Ich frag mich nur, warum? Für ein Enduro gibt es doch in 26“ alles noch flammneu im Handel. Ausserdem wandert das Tretlager unvorteilhaft nach oben. Tippe mal auf 370mm vom Boden.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Daiquiri (11. September 2018)

Moin! Passt ins aktuelle Argon GTB hinten ein maxxis ikon in 2,35" rein? Reifenempfehlung lt. Tech Sheet 2,3".
2,2" ist mir an sich bei meiner Körpergröße und dem Lebendgewicht von 98KG etwas lütt :/

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (11. September 2018)

Ich hab seit kurzem ein Ion 16 (Jahrgang 2017). Sitzstrebenreifenfreiheit in Reifenhöhe messe ich bei ca. 72mm. Wenn ich da einen 2.4er Maxxis DHR2 reinpacke, der mit 61mm angegeben ist, wird das rechts und links schon arg eng und in Kombination mit Matsch und Kurvenfahrten bei 95kg Fahrer habe ich so meine Bedenken. Mag die jemand zerstreuen oder kaufe ich lieber 2.3?


----------



## 19chris84 (16. September 2018)

Holland schrieb:


> Da gab es zu Beginn des 650B Hypes mal nen englischen Artikel im Netz zu. Funktionierte damals wohl, aber nur mit weniger Federweg. Ausprobieren halt.
> Ich frag mich nur, warum? Für ein Enduro gibt es doch in 26“ alles noch flammneu im Handel. Ausserdem wandert das Tretlager unvorteilhaft nach oben. Tippe mal auf 370mm vom Boden.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.




Hey

Erstmal danke für die Antwort. Die Frage ist ob es sich rentiert nochmal soviel Kohle in ein 26" Bike zu invesrinves? Schließlich wird 26 immer weniger. Wollte das helius am eher so als do it all Bike aufbauen. Sprich von normalen traillastigen Touren bis leichteren Bikeparkeinsätzen.

Mfg Chris


----------



## codit (16. September 2018)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Erstmal danke für die Antwort. Die Frage ist ob es sich rentiert nochmal soviel Kohle in ein 26" Bike zu invesrinves? Schließlich wird 26 immer weniger. Wollte das helius am eher so als do it all Bike aufbauen. Sprich von normalen traillastigen Touren bis leichteren Bikeparkeinsätzen.
> 
> Mfg Chris


Für 26 Zoll gibt es doch auch heute genug gute Felgen und Reifen für alle Anwendungen. Was wird da immer weniger? Das einzige andere 26/27.5 spezifische Teil am Bike ist die
Gabel, da kann man aber problemlos eine 27.5 Variante fahren.


----------



## manuelschafer (9. November 2018)

Huhu
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-lager.880846/


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. November 2018)

Sehe da bei Verschleißteilen auch auf absehbare Zeit kein Problem.
Limitierender Faktor bei Gabel ist aber der Gabelschaft. Gurken viele 26er mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr rum.


----------



## manuelschafer (2. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Verschleiß an den Rahmen / Bohrungen  für die Lager in den Rahmen selbst ?
Wollte schon Volker schreiben aber mal sehen was ihr so sagt
@NICOLAI-Support



manuelschafer schrieb:


> Huhu
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-lager.880846/


----------



## dek (2. Dezember 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Verschleiß an den Rahmen / Bohrungen  für die Lager in den Rahmen selbst ?
> Wollte schon Volker schreiben aber mal sehen was ihr so sagt




Ich denke mal man sollte die Achsen nicht all zu oft aus und eintreiben.


----------



## Schwatten (5. Dezember 2018)

Glück auf,
mein Dämpfer war defekt und hat sein Öl auf den eloxierten Rahmen erbrochen. Wie bekomme ich die Suppe wieder ab? Bremsenreiniger? Dem Eloxal sollte das doch nix machen, oder? Wie reinigt Ihr überhaupt die eloxierten Rahmen?
Gruss, Schwatten


----------



## juergets (5. Dezember 2018)

Spüli reicht auch


----------



## microbat (5. Dezember 2018)

Wasser
Wasser und an ausgewählten Stellen Spüli mit Wasser
zum Fest Hope Shifter totale uuund Wasser
...aber es wächst nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Dezember 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Glück auf,
> mein Dämpfer war defekt und hat sein Öl auf den eloxierten Rahmen erbrochen. Wie bekomme ich die Suppe wieder ab? Bremsenreiniger? Dem Eloxal sollte das doch nix machen, oder? Wie reinigt Ihr überhaupt die eloxierten Rahmen?
> Gruss, Schwatten


Moin!
Ich nehme warmes Wasser plus Waschpulver plus Bürste. Damit wird alles schön sauber. Damit auf dem schwarzen Eloxal aber keine weißen Schlieren bleiben, muss ich gut  nachspülen.
Grüße Maik

Edit: Bremsenreiniger macht nix aus. Gibt zwar auch Flecken, aber wenn man das Eloxal mit nem öligen Lappen abreibt, war's das!


----------



## Akira (6. Dezember 2018)

Was ist eigentlich der große Unterschied zw. den Rahmen? Einsatzzweck ist auf der HP komplett gleich angegeben

Argon GLF Pinion
Argon AM Pinion

Ist der Unterschied nur, dass in das GLF auch 27+ rein passt? Wenn 27+ passt, passt dann auch 29"?


----------



## brigdompteur (6. Dezember 2018)

In das Glf passen ganz bequem 29er mit noch reichlich Platz rundherum.
Fahre ich zur Zeit auch so.


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Dezember 2018)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> In das Glf passen ganz bequem 29er mit noch reichlich Platz rundherum.
> Fahre ich zur Zeit auch so.


ach vorne und Hinten ?


----------



## brigdompteur (6. Dezember 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> ach vorne und Hinten ?


Ja.


----------



## manuelschafer (12. Dezember 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Frage schon mal im Helius AC Faden gestellt, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand genauere Auskunft geben. Wenn ich den Federweg an meinem Helius AC über den Umlenkhebel auf den niedrigsten Federweg einstelle, ändert sich dann die Geometrie?
> Wird der Lenkwinkel flacher?
> Kommt das Tretlager tiefer?
> Was ist mit dem Sitzrohrwinkel?
> ...








Martin1508 schrieb:


> LW und SW werden flacher. Tretlager kommt tiefer...und ja, man merkt es.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hab da unterschiedliches gelesen.. ganz früher sollen sich die Winkel geändert haben.
Seit den neueren Umlenkhebeln (09/12) an den Helius Modellen nicht mehr..

stimmts so oder @NICOLAI-Support


----------



## manuelschafer (13. Dezember 2018)

@NICOLAI-Support
*Eine 2-3 fach Rückwärtskompatible Kenntenführung mit Spannung WÄRE SEHR GENIAL
Gibt es die von der Nicolai gmbh in Zukunft ?

Für alle die Noch AC und Helius AM fahren wäre das mehr als wünschenswert.
*


----------



## Theees (18. Dezember 2018)

Warum soll man beim Ausbau der Gabel zuerst den Vorbau und erst danach die Steuersatzkappe lösen?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich mache es genau andersrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2018)

Theees schrieb:


> Warum soll man beim Ausbau der Gabel zuerst den Vorbau und erst danach die Steuersatzkappe lösen?



Weil es sein kann das die Kappe vom Vorbau geklemmt wird. Im Grunde ist es aber total egal.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (19. Dezember 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> @NICOLAI-Support
> *Eine 2-3 fach Rückwärtskompatible Kenntenführung mit Spannung WÄRE SEHR GENIAL
> Gibt es die von der Nicolai gmbh in Zukunft ?
> 
> Für alle die Noch AC und Helius AM fahren wäre das mehr als wünschenswert.*



Nein, so ein Produkt werden wir nicht anbieten.
Auch wir müssen auf Wirtschaftlichkeit achten und der Markt für ein solches Produkt ist extrem klein.


----------



## manuelschafer (19. Dezember 2018)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Nein, so ein Produkt werden wir nicht anbieten.
> Auch wir müssen auf Wirtschaftlichkeit achten und der Markt für ein solches Produkt ist extrem klein.



OK Danke! Natürlich verständlich, hoffentlich überlebt sich dieses 1 fach irgendwann wieder
was wäre denn die beste Lösung für eine stabile 2-3Fach Kettenschaltung um Spannung auf der Kette zu haben ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Dezember 2018)

Theees schrieb:


> Warum soll man beim Ausbau der Gabel zuerst den Vorbau und erst danach die Steuersatzkappe lösen?



Weil dir sonst mit ein wenig Unachtsamkeit die Gabel nach unten raus fällt.


----------



## neurofibrill (19. Dezember 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Weil dir sonst mit ein wenig Unachtsamkeit die Gabel nach unten raus fällt.



aber nicht mit einem Steuersatz von Reset (das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung).


----------



## Midgetman (31. Dezember 2018)

Hey, weiß jemand ob es Flatmount Bremsaufnahmen fürs Argon CX gibt? Sonst ist das mit aktuellen Shimanogruppen schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (31. Dezember 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Hab da unterschiedliches gelesen.. ganz früher sollen sich die Winkel geändert haben.
> Seit den neueren Umlenkhebeln (09/12) an den Helius Modellen nicht mehr..
> 
> stimmts so oder @NICOLAI-Support


?


----------



## Ritzibi (2. Januar 2019)

Servus,

fährt jemand das Argon GTB mit ner 130er Gabel.
Bin am überlegen ob ich meine Pike verbauen oder mir was anderes holen soll?


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (3. Januar 2019)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Hey, weiß jemand ob es Flatmount Bremsaufnahmen fürs Argon CX gibt? Sonst ist das mit aktuellen Shimanogruppen schwierig...



Hallo Midgetman,

nein wir bleiben zunächst bei PM Aufnahmen.
Vielleicht ändert sich etwas zur Mitte des Jahres ... wer weiß das schon  

Beste Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Midgetman (8. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## manuelschafer (16. Januar 2019)

moin Nicolai  (@NICOLAI-Support),
könnt ihr mal genau sagen welcher Typ Scotch Brite oder welches Analog aus dem Baumarkt taugt um
RAW in stand zu halten ?

VG


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> moin Nicolai  (@NICOLAI-Support),
> könnt ihr mal genau sagen welcher Typ Scotch Brite oder welches Analog aus dem Baumarkt taugt um
> RAW in stand zu halten ?
> 
> VG




Das hier geht auch. Ist sogar noch besser


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (16. Januar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> moin Nicolai  (@NICOLAI-Support),
> könnt ihr mal genau sagen welcher Typ Scotch Brite oder welches Analog aus dem Baumarkt taugt um
> RAW in stand zu halten ?
> 
> VG



Solange du keine Stahlwolle verwendest, steht dir die Entscheidung frei! 

Wir verwenden das 3M Scotch-Brite CF-PRO 280.

Liebe Grüße

Max


----------



## manuelschafer (16. Januar 2019)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Solange du keine Stahlwolle verwendest, steht dir die Entscheidung frei!
> 
> Wir verwenden das 3M Scotch-Brite CF-PRO 280.
> 
> ...


GR8!


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Januar 2019)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das hier geht auch. Ist sogar noch besser



Sind das die Intend-Gabel-Verpackungsmaterial-Schwämme? Also braucht man zum Raw-Rahmen auch eine Intend-Gabel.


----------



## beetle (17. Januar 2019)

Welche Körnung hat das Schleiffließ, dass bei den Raw Rahmen dabei ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2019)

Ich habe noch nie gehört das man bei Schleifflies von einer Körnung spricht.


----------



## trailterror (17. Januar 2019)

Sind Hope Bremsscheiben mit Saint Bremsen (bremssattel, hebel) kompatibel?


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2019)

Nein. DOT und Mineralöl.


----------



## nmk (17. Januar 2019)

beetle schrieb:


> Welche Körnung hat das Schleiffließ, dass bei den Raw Rahmen dabei ist?



280


----------



## beetle (17. Januar 2019)

nmk schrieb:


> 280



Danke!


----------



## trailterror (17. Januar 2019)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein. DOT und Mineralöl.



Dank dir schon mal.
Nur versteh ich den zusammenhang nicht (wohl wissend, dass hope dot benutzt und shimano mineralöl)

(Lediglich) Hope bremsscheiben und der gesamte rest der bremsanlage saint geht nicht wegen unterschiedlichen flüssigkeiten?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dank dir schon mal.
> Nur versteh ich den zusammenhang nicht (wohl wissend, dass hope dot benutzt und shimano mineralöl)
> 
> (Lediglich) Hope bremsscheiben und der gesamte rest der bremsanlage saint geht nicht wegen unterschiedlichen flüssigkeiten?



Glaub das war ironisch gemeint gewesen 

G.


----------



## manuelschafer (17. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub das war ironisch gemeint gewesen
> 
> G.


slick squirrel style

@guru39 so hatte ich das auch verstanden, srry
@trailterror gesehen hat man sowas schön öfter hier und da..


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> slick squirrel style


Sorry. Hatte mich verlesen. Dachte du wolltest die Griffe mit dem Bremsattel verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (17. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub das war ironisch gemeint gewesen
> 
> G.



Funzt demnach?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Funzt demnach?



Wenn der Durchmesser paßt. Hat ja eben geschrieben das er sich nur verlesen hat.
Habe selber mal Hopescheibe und XT an einem Rad gefahren. Zu der Zeit hatten sie sogar die fast gleiche Breite, wobei das ansich egal ist.

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (17. Januar 2019)

Sind die Hope-Scheiben denn noch 26 Zoll kompatibel?


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Februar 2019)

Hey kurze Frage, kann mir jemand die Farbbezeichbung bzw die Ral Farbe von dem blau des Hinterbaus sagen ?!


----------



## Simbl (14. Februar 2019)

Das müßte Sky Blue sein. Zumindest auf dem zweiten Bild sieht es danach aus


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Februar 2019)

Ok besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (14. Februar 2019)

da hier auf der vorherigen Seite von Nicolai Raw Schleifung erläutert wurde..

@kephren23 

Schrieb mal Infos zu seinem rather polished ion16 Look :
.. feine  1000er Stahlwolle (ohne fest aufdrücken..) und 1000er Scoth, 

Autosol und Never Dull, bestimmt auch eine Feinde Sache


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (1. März 2019)

Hallo,

passen beim G15 ins VR ein Maxxis DHR2 2.6 und ins HR ein Aggressor 2.5 rein?
Gabel Fox 36, Felgen DT Swiss EX511.


----------



## Seneca02 (4. März 2019)

Passt in das Argon GTB auch B+ Besohlung?


----------



## trailterror (6. März 2019)

Kurze Frage:

Funzt ne 203er Bremsscheibe mit nem 200er Adapter?


----------



## microbat (6. März 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Funzt ne 203er Bremsscheibe mit nem 200er Adapter?



Nein - es fehlen drei Millimeter um den Bremssattel korrekt auszurichten.


----------



## manuelschafer (7. März 2019)

mit der Besohlung scheints noch nicht so viele Experimente gegeben zu haben ..
aber bleibt interessant !


----------



## manuelschafer (7. März 2019)

Hab auch mal eine Frage @NICOLAI-Support 
In dem Link bezieht sich ein Verkäufer darauf er hätte bei N. auf Nadellager "umrüsten lassen !?
Das geht ?? und wenn ja warum macht man sowas.. hat nicht sogar das Saturn zuletzt als ehemals Eingelenker Industrielager
bekommen ..

Nun stellst sich mir die Frage: Am Helius  kann man also bei Bedarf umrüsten aber nicht mit Umbau auf neusten Standard oder ???

zu Lagern allgemein nochmal, zuerst waren
Nadellager dann kamen
Gleitlager und zuletzt 
Industrielager =Rillenkugellager
richtig?



VG
Manu


https://www.ebay.de/itm/Nicolai-Hel...fbb3d5a04:g:XIIAAOSwea5ccSIn&autorefresh=true


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Funzt ne 203er Bremsscheibe mit nem 200er Adapter?



Wenn du U-Scheiben unterlegst ist das kein Problem. 



topolino schrieb:


> Nein - es fehlen drei Millimeter um den Bremssattel korrekt auszurichten.



Es sind nur 1,5mm.


----------



## Daiquiri (7. März 2019)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Passt in das Argon GTB auch B+ Besohlung?



Wenn ich mein gtb so anschaue, würde ich sagen: nö


----------



## microbat (7. März 2019)

@guru39 
aaaargh - Ja Denkfehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (7. März 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Hab auch mal eine Frage @NICOLAI-Support
> In dem Link bezieht sich ein Verkäufer darauf er hätte bei N. auf Nadellager "umrüsten lassen !?
> Das geht ?? und wenn ja warum macht man sowas.. hat nicht sogar das Saturn zuletzt als ehemals Eingelenker Industrielager
> bekommen ..
> ...



Mag Sir @guru39 auch was dazu sagen bevor Nicolai Support sich vielleicht einschaltet ?
VG


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Mag Sir @guru39 auch was dazu sagen bevor Nicolai Support sich vielleicht einschaltet ?
> VG



Nö. Wenn Du darüber nachdenkst kommst Du vielleicht selbst drauf


----------



## manuelschafer (7. März 2019)

Also nein zu teuer mit den Industrielagern..

Aber was könnten logische Gründe sein um von Gleitlagern auf Wälzlager zurück zu gehen/wollen ??

THNX G.


----------



## Seneca02 (16. März 2019)

Welchen Dämpfertune benötige ich für mein Helius TB 29er?


----------



## MantaHai (17. März 2019)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Welchen Dämpfertune benötige ich für mein Helius TB 29er?



Ich würde mir nen Dämpfer Custom abstimmen lassen.


----------



## syrer (24. März 2019)

Servus Leute,
kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären warum das IOn G19 den 148er  Boost Standart hat und das ältere Ion 20  den im Dh Bereich normalen 157 er??? Ich danke euch


----------



## MontanJoe (6. April 2019)

Hallo,

welchen Durchmesser muss die Sattelklemme für ein Saturn 11 (in M) haben? Ich warte auf den Rahmen und die Klemme fehlt mir noch. 

Danke.


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2019)

34,9


----------



## MontanJoe (6. April 2019)

Dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. April 2019)

Auch von mir vielen Dank.


----------



## cocoon79 (15. April 2019)

Weiß jemand wie das G1 29 bergauf geht? Hatte ein ION 18,  mit dem gings halbwegs.


----------



## osbow (19. April 2019)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie das G1 29 bergauf geht? Hatte ein ION 18,  mit dem gings halbwegs.


Die Antwort findest du im benachbarten Geometron-Thread. Kurz zusammengefasst: Durch die "neue" Geo klettern die G´s mühelos Sachen, die vorher geschoben werden mussten (so ist es bei mir).


----------



## MLK-LAW (22. April 2019)

Woher bekomm ich den neuen Kettenstrebenschutz (G13)?


----------



## xMARTINx (22. April 2019)

Nicolai?;-)


----------



## Lucky3176 (10. Mai 2019)

Blöde Frage....
muss ich beim Einbau eines Hope Innenlagers https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=166855;menu=1000,2,81;mid[222]=1
 in ein Argon GLF (83mm Gehäusebreite) irgendwo Spacer verbauen? Und wenn...wieviele auf welcher Seite?

Jeder sagt was anderes.

Besten Dank....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (10. Mai 2019)

…dort sollte sich doch eine Lösung finden:
https://www.hopetech.com/product-documents/drivetrain/#!bottom-bracket-30mm-(threaded)
https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/Hope-Cranks-BB-Compatibility_ISS-01_05-2015.pdf
https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/HopeCranksBBCompatibility_ISS02_01.2019(1).pdf
https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/BBSS30N-Instructions_Complete_Iss-2.pdf
https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/BB-Selection-Table_Iss-5_09-2015.pdf


----------



## Lucky3176 (10. Mai 2019)

Versteh ich das richtig...
Antriebsseite 2 Spacer
Nichtantriebsseite 1 Spacer??!


----------



## microbat (10. Mai 2019)

Exakt


----------



## Ahija (1. Juni 2019)

Welche Kettenlinie hat denn ein 2018er Geometron G16? Ich finde weder bei Nicolai noch bei geometronbikes etwas auf der Homepage dazu.
Habe nun eine Zee Kurbel mit 57.9mm Kettenlinie im Auge. Boost Hinterbau kenne ich nur mit 52mm Kettenlinie.
Kettenblatt reinspacern möchte ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Juni 2019)

52 mm ist der 148 mm Boost Standard.
57,9 mm Ist die Kettenlinie der 83 mm Kurbeln für ich meine 150 mm DH Nabenbreiten. Wenn ich das recht im Kopf habe, kommen die Geometrons mit 83 mm Innenlagerbreite. Ich weiß nicht, wie sich das Mojo vorstellt, bzw. wie sie die verschobene Kettenlinie korrigieren. Da fehlt's dann doch recht ordentlich, vor allem, wenn man viel bergauf fährt. Wenn ich das richtig kombiniere, müsste das Kettenblatt bei der Zee ja dann um fast 6 mm nach innen?

Spannend wäre jetzt die Frage, ob man nicht mit einer 73 mm Kurbel hin kommt. Ich habe auf meiner XX1 ordentlich Spacer am Innenlager. Keine Ahnung, wie viele mm das jetzt sind und wie viele man noch beilegen könnte. Beim GXP System hat man ja einen gewissen Spielraum. Ich könnte heute mal messen gehen.  SRAM hat halt auch den Vorteil der sehr guten Stahl Kettenblätter.


----------



## Ahija (5. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mich nun für eine RaceFace Atlas entschieden. Die kommt mit 83mm Cinch Achse und genügend Spielraum. Noch dazu mit 52mm Kettenlinie.

War gleich 2.5x so teuer wie eine gebrauchte Zee, dafür erspart es Kopfschmerzen. Auch wenn der Innenlagerschlüssel mal wieder ein neuer properitärer Standard ist.


----------



## F0erster (11. Juni 2019)

Weiß jemand aus Erfahrung ob es beim ION20 möglich ist, Hope-Bremsleitungen in der Stahlflex-Variante unter der Aufnahme für den Umlenkhebel durchzufädeln? Normale Leitungen gehen grade durch. Ist ein normales Ion20 von 2015/16


----------



## Ahija (12. Juni 2019)

Kreuzt ihr die Schaltleitung vorm Steuerrohr? Habe auf Werbefotos von Nicolai und Geometron nun die nicht gekreuzte Variante gefunden.
Gerade die Jungs von der Insel verbauen jedoch auch die Hinterradbremse links..


----------



## osbow (14. Juni 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Kreuzt ihr die Schaltleitung vorm Steuerrohr? Habe auf Werbefotos von Nicolai und Geometron nun die nicht gekreuzte Variante gefunden.
> Gerade die Jungs von der Insel verbauen jedoch auch die Hinterradbremse links..


Ja, gekreuzt. Finde vom aktuellen G1 auch nur Fotos wo auch so ist.


----------



## neurofibrill (28. August 2019)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Kettenlänge an einem Fully von einem bestehenden System (32 KB, 46 Kassette) mittels "Kettenlängenrechner" einfach auf ein neues System (34 KB, 50 Kassette) zu adaptieren?

Kettenlänge am HT kein Problem, aber am Fully bekomm ich es einfach nicht hin (trotz YouTube, etc.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (28. August 2019)

Ist es möglich den Hinterbau eines ION 16/26 durch Wechsel der Streben auf 27,5 umzubauen? Ich fahre vorne schon 27,5 und finde es gut.


----------



## Simoncrafar (28. August 2019)

34 / 50 sollte Sram 12 fach sein? Beim Fully mal den Hinterbau komplett durchfedern damit man sieht in welcher Stellung der Abstand von Tretlagermitte zur Hinterachse am längsten ist. Ich hatte schon Räder da wird die Kettenstrebenlänge um gut 15mm länger an einem bestimmten Punkt wie im Ruhezustand. Hat man diesen Punkt dann den Hinterbau in der Position halten und Kette wie beschrieben ablängen:


----------



## neurofibrill (28. August 2019)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> 34 / 50 sollte Sram 12 fach sein? Beim Fully mal den Hinterbau komplett durchfedern damit man sieht in welcher Stellung der Abstand von Tretlagermitte zur Hinterachse am längsten ist. Ich hatte schon Räder da wird die Kettenstrebenlänge um gut 15mm länger an einem bestimmten Punkt wie im Ruhezustand. Hat man diesen Punkt dann den Hinterbau in der Position halten und Kette wie beschrieben ablängen:



Vielen Dank! Werde versuchen es umzusetzen. Vlt. bekomm ich es diesmal hin.
Ja, von 1x11 zu 1x 12.


----------



## Martin1508 (29. August 2019)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Werde versuchen es umzusetzen. Vlt. bekomm ich es diesmal hin.
> Ja, von 1x11 zu 1x 12.



Ich habe damals bei N einfach angerufen und gefragt mit wie vielen Gliedern sie die Ketten beim Ion 16 bei den Kompletträdern bei 1x11 montieren. Ob die Übersetzung stimmt, siehst du ja im Tech-Sheet bei 1x12


----------



## microbat (29. August 2019)

Neue Kette wie alte sowie zum testen die ungekürzte neue Kette über das größte Ritzel legen, mit einen Kabelbinder verbinden, Dämpfer ablassen und das Ganze auf Funktion testen ist zu kompliziert?


----------



## Akira (1. September 2019)

...


----------



## dom_i (4. September 2019)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe gestern an meinem G15 (2018) die Lager neu fetten wollen.
Bei der Verschraubung des Hinterbaus mit dem Umlenkhebel liegen ja jewelis vor dem Lager (auf der Seite zur Schwinge) ein Spacer, dieser Spacer hat eine flache Fläsche, auf der anderen Seite eine Erhöhung.
Leider hab ich beim Ausbau nicht auf die Ausrichtung geachtet.

Erste Frage: Muss die flache Fläsche am Hinterbau anliegen oder am Kugellager im Umlenkhebel? oder: Wie muss 1 in 2 liegen? 





Zweite Frage: Um den Umlenkhebel am vorderen Teil vom Rahmen zu entfernen, muss die Achse demontiert werden. Wie bekomme ich die Achse raus? Das Werkzeug dazu habe ich. Mir ist nur nicht klar, wie ich es anwende


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. September 2019)

Moin! Hilft das irgendwie weiter?


----------



## manuelschafer (5. September 2019)

also mit der flachen Seite nach außen, wars das  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (15. September 2019)

Gibt es Winkelsteuersätze mit Zero Stack, also ohne hoch bauende Lagerschalen? Mein Gabelschaft wird zu kurz, wenn ich bspw. einen Cane Creek Angle Set montiere.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. September 2019)

Hey 
Wie sind die aktuellen Preise für Rahmen neu pulvern / eloxieren inklusive zerlegen und zusammenbauen ? Hat das in letzter Zeit jemand gemacht, nur so als Orientierung 
Und ist es möglich zb Umlenkhebel neu zu eloxieren oder RAW zu machen ?


----------



## MantaHai (21. November 2019)

Woher kriege ich den kleinen Zughalter für die Ausfallenden?


----------



## cocoon79 (21. November 2019)

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## xMARTINx (21. November 2019)

Einfach bei Nicolai bestellen


----------



## BillMeyer (21. November 2019)

Von Nicolai, oder vom Nicolai Händler, sofern dieser noch von Nicolai beliefert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (24. November 2019)




----------



## Simbl (25. November 2019)

Werden die original Decals eigentlich immer noch vom Hoshi gemacht? Oder kommen die woanders her? Und kann mal jemand mit nem G1 das Unterrohrdecal bitte abmessen? Danke


----------



## neurofibrill (12. Januar 2020)

Wie bekomme ich bei meiner 142*12 No Name Achse raus, ob es eine M12*1.0, 1.5 oder 1.75 ist?
Muss dass für den geplanten Bike Hänger wissen und wusste ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es derartige Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Januar 2020)

@neurofibrill



Hilft dir das? Ist doch sicher die Иicolai Steckachse?!
Grüße 
Maik


----------



## la bourde (12. Januar 2020)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich bei meiner 142*12 No Name Achse raus, ob es eine M12*1.0, 1.5 oder 1.75 ist?
> Muss dass für den geplanten Bike Hänger wissen und wusste ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es derartige Unterschiede gibt.


Das ist der Pitch Wert. Du musst den Abstand zwischen 2 Spitzen der Gewinde messen.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2020)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich bei meiner 142*12 No Name Achse raus, ob es eine M12*1.0, 1.5 oder 1.75 ist?
> Muss dass für den geplanten Bike Hänger wissen und wusste ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es derartige Unterschiede gibt.


Im Zweifelsfall sollte auch ein Messschieber weiter helfen.. 10 Gewindegänge zählen und dann von Tal bis Tal messen. 

Laut der Tabelle unter 7.4 




__





						Gewinde, Steigungen, Feingewinde, Messung, Blechgewinde, Kernlochdurchmesser
					

Gewinde, Steigungen, Feingewinde, Messung, Blechgewinde, Kernlochdurchmesser



					www.schrauben-lexikon.de
				




Sollten das dann 1; 1,5 oder 1,75 cm entsprechen.


----------



## microbat (12. Januar 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2020)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich bei meiner 142*12 No Name Achse raus, ob es eine M12*1.0, 1.5 oder 1.75 ist?
> Muss dass für den geplanten Bike Hänger wissen und wusste ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es derartige Unterschiede gibt.




Messe an der Spitze 10 Gewindegänge, da langt sogar ein Maßband oder Lineal

1.0 muß 10mm haben
1.5 muß 15mm haben
1,75 muß 17.5mm haben

G.


----------



## neurofibrill (12. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen hilfreichen Beiträge! 
Werde morgen mal den Messschieber aktivieren. Wusste das mit dem Gewinde nicht.
Ist tatsächlich nicht für mein N. Der Hänger soll an mein Gravel Bike (Rondo).


----------



## wildbiker (20. Januar 2020)

Moin, kann ich ans Ion16 einen Kinderanhänger ziehen, oder geht das zu sehr auf die Lager? Argon AM wäre auch noch vorhanden.
Wir hatten an den Tout Terrain gedacht? Wenn ja wie wird der befestigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. Januar 2020)




----------



## Simbl (20. Januar 2020)

Ja geht, hatte mal einen Bluebird Anhänger an der Achse besfestigt. Mußte den Adapter aber auf 12 mm aufbohren. Adapter hab ich sigar noch, Anhänger nimmer


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2020)

Wäre man bei einer gewünscht anderen steuerrohrlänge gleich bei taylor, oder geht das noch "gratis" durch...?

bspsw. man hätte gern das steuerrohr vom L bei nem M rahmen


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Februar 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wäre man bei einer gewünscht anderen steuerrohrlänge gleich bei taylor, oder geht das noch "gratis" durch...?
> 
> bspsw. man hätte gern das steuerrohr vom L bei nem M rahmen


Moin,

warum fragst du hier? Ruf doch einfach bei N an.

Philipp Sander
05068/72699-610

VG


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2020)

Weil es hier vll einer weiss und ich die crew so nicht bei der arbeit abhalte.

falls hier keine antwort reinflattert, dann frag ich bei offizieller stelle nach.
Deshalb danke für die direktverbindung...


----------



## Lucky3176 (4. Februar 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wäre man bei einer gewünscht anderen steuerrohrlänge gleich bei taylor, oder geht das noch "gratis" durch...?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht. In diesem Fall würden sich zu viele Rohrzuschnitte ändern. Ist ja nicht nur mit'n anderem Steuerrohr und'n anderes Gusset gegessen. Winkel und Rohrlängen ändern sich ja auch.
> 
> ...


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Februar 2020)

Weiß jemand ob man beim G19 hinten 220mm Bremsscheiben fahren darf ?


----------



## FranG (9. Februar 2020)

Können bei einem Argon GLF Rahmen die Ausfallenden auf 135mm / Schnellspanner getauscht werden?
(Ich habe eine Rohloff Speedhub in 135 / Schnellspanner Version)


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (9. Februar 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man beim G19 hinten 220mm Bremsscheiben fahren darf ?



siehe hier:






						Nicolai-ION-G19-Tech_Sheet-2018 - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




nur 203


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Februar 2020)

Jap hab ich von Volker auch erfahren. Damals gab es ja noch nicht die Auswahl an 220er Scheiben, hab aber auch nicht damit gerechnet das man sie fahren darf


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (17. Februar 2020)

FranG schrieb:


> Können bei einem Argon GLF Rahmen die Ausfallenden auf 135mm / Schnellspanner getauscht werden?
> (Ich habe eine Rohloff Speedhub in 135 / Schnellspanner Version)



Wir haben solche Ausfallenden! Bitte melde dich bei Claus dafür unter [email protected]




xMARTINx schrieb:


> Jap hab ich von Volker auch erfahren. Damals gab es ja noch nicht die Auswahl an 220er Scheiben, hab aber auch nicht damit gerechnet das man sie fahren darf



Melde dich gern noch einmal Mitte des Jahres bei mir (Max), bis dahin habe ich das zur Genüge getestet


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Februar 2020)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Wir haben solche Ausfallenden! Bitte melde dich bei Claus dafür unter [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird gemacht besten dank


----------



## connerthesaint (25. Februar 2020)

Tach zusammen, 

ich besitze ein Helius AC aus 2016. 
Bin gerade am Überlegen mal einen Stahldämpfer zu testen. Gehöre eher zu den nachhaltigen Menschen (nicht jedes Jahr nen neuer Rahmen etc. pp.) und der Rahmen taugt mir perfekt. 

Frage: 

würde sich die Performance evtl. verbessern?
muss ich beim Dämpfer einen speziellen Tune beachten oder reicht hier die Härte der Feder?
generelle Gedanken zu dem Unterfangen

Dämpfer Einbaulänge müssten ja 200 x 57 mm sein oder? 
Helius AC Tech Sheet 2016 unter *Position P*

Danke für EURE Hilfe, bevor ich die Jungs von Nicolai nerv.


----------



## MantaHai (25. Februar 2020)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich besitze ein Helius AC aus 2016.
> Bin gerade am Überlegen mal einen Stahldämpfer zu testen. Gehöre eher zu den nachhaltigen Menschen (nicht jedes Jahr nen neuer Rahmen etc. pp.) und der Rahmen taugt mir perfekt.
> ...



Guude,

ich fahre im gleichen Rahmen einen Coil. 450er Feder ergibt bei 75kg 28% SAG, was ziemlich gut passt. Progression passt auch.

Sinnvoll ist es aber den Dämpfer auf dein Gewicht abstimmen zu lassen. Optimal wäre natürlich ein EXT Storia V3 oder die Budget Variante einen Dämpfer bei MST tunen zu lassen.

Ich hatte vorher einen von MST getunten Monarch Plus. Wenn du mehr auf Naturtrails und technisches Zeug stehst, dann nimm den Coil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (25. Februar 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> ich fahre im gleichen Rahmen einen Coil. 450er Feder ergibt bei 75kg 28% SAG, ...



Ja moin, vielen Dank für die Antwort ! Ich glaube da heißt es auch viel gucken und dann einfach mal probieren.


----------



## YZ-Rider (5. März 2020)

Kurze Frage zu G15/G16 Rahmen:
Weiß hier einer auf die Schnelle das korrekte Drehmoment von den Mutatoren (für beide Schrauben) zwischen Schwinge und Druckstreben am Hinterbau?

Ride on!


----------



## microbat (5. März 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## YZ-Rider (5. März 2020)

topolino schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke dir 

Ich könnte schwören, beim letzten Mal, als ich im Techsheet rumgesurft bin, standen da nur die Dimensionen. Mein Fehler...


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. März 2020)

Gibt es zwischen dem EXT Storia Lok und EXT Storia Lok V3 einen großen Unterschied?
Wenn ja, lohnt der Umstieg auf V3?


----------



## LuisWoo (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 
passt das Rado I - QR Set wie es bei Nicolai zu bestellen gibt auch auf ein Helius FR, das deutlich älter als 10 Jahre ist?


----------



## WODAN (18. Mai 2020)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> passt das Rado I - QR Set wie es bei Nicolai zu bestellen gibt auch auf ein Helius FR, das deutlich älter als 10 Jahre ist?



Hi, Foto sagen mehr als Tausend Worte ;-)


----------



## LuisWoo (18. Mai 2020)




----------



## WODAN (19. Mai 2020)

LuisWoo schrieb:


>



Ja das paßt. Mußt nur auf den Sturz bei der Bestellung achten, in Deinem Fall "0".


----------



## LuisWoo (19. Mai 2020)

Ok, danke Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (21. Mai 2020)

Morgen!
Habe gestern an meinem Ion 16 der Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air frisches Schmieröl gegönnt und das obere Ventil halb abgerissen. (Die Pumpe hing beim Umdrehen noch dran)
Ja ich weiß, wie doof ist der denn? Ist jetzt halt passiert :-(
Ich find im Netz nirgends eine Seite, auf der ich das Ventil nachbestellen kann.
Bitte um Hilfe und vielleicht ein wenig Beileid!

Achso, mit einer normalen Nuss kann ich das gute Stück auch nicht rausdrehen, gibts da eine längere Nuss, oder was spezielles für?

Danke euch!


----------



## beetle367 (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

wie sehen bei euch die Erfahrungen mit den Rahmen in pulverbeschichtet, eloxiert oder factory raw aus.
Es interessiert mich besonders der Einsatz des Rahmens über den Winter, wegen dem Salz.

Ich würde mir gerne eine Argon GTB kaufen und überlege den Rahmen in eloxiert oder in pulverbeschichtet zu kaufen. Welche der beiden Varianten ist haltbarer bzw. unempfindlicher gegenüber Salz im Winter und mechanische Einwirkungen von außen.

Gruß
beetle


----------



## Holland (21. Mai 2020)

Elox. Kostet mehr, wiegt weniger, hält besser.


----------



## MantaHai (21. Mai 2020)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Habe gestern an meinem Ion 16 der Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air frisches Schmieröl gegönnt und das obere Ventil halb abgerissen. (Die Pumpe hing beim Umdrehen noch dran)
> Ja ich weiß, wie doof ist der denn? Ist jetzt halt passiert :-(
> Ich find im Netz nirgends eine Seite, auf der ich das Ventil nachbestellen kann.
> ...



Es gibt abgedrehte Nüsse von z.B. Unior Tools. Damit müsstet du die Top-Cap mit dem Ventil öffnen können. Du findest auch nur unter dem Begriff Top Cap Ersatzteile. Ersatzteil würde ich direkt bei RS anfragen.


----------



## beetle367 (22. Mai 2020)

Holland schrieb:


> Elox. Kostet mehr, wiegt weniger, hält besser.



Hallo,

gilt das auch für den Fall, dass das Bike im Winter gefahren wird.
Ich mache mir halt gedanken wegen dem Salz. Ich hatte vorher ein lackiertes Hardtail.
Das G13 möchte ich über den Winter nicht fahren da factory raw und wegen der Lager.

Gruß
beetle


----------



## neurofibrill (22. Mai 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gilt das auch für den Fall, dass das Bike im Winter gefahren wird.
> Ich mache mir halt gedanken wegen dem Salz. Ich hatte vorher ein lackiertes Hardtail.
> ...



Raw über Jahre hinweg absolut unproblematisch, genauso wie aktuell Elox 
Hatte damals die selben Bedenken bei Raw. Habe im Forum nachgehakt und mit N telefoniert.


----------



## S-H-A (22. Mai 2020)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Raw über Jahre hinweg absolut unproblematisch, genauso wie aktuell Elox
> Hatte damals die selben Bedenken bei Raw. Habe im Forum nachgehakt und mit N telefoniert.


Und man kann es bei Bedarf kurz abziehen, sieht dann wieder aus wie neu.


----------



## neurofibrill (22. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Und man kann es bei Bedarf kurz abziehen, sieht dann wieder aus wie neu.



außer man steht auf den used look...mir hat das total gut gefallen!


----------



## S-H-A (22. Mai 2020)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> außer man steht auf den used look...mir hat das total gut gefallen!


Dafür ist meines noch zu neu. Ich werd sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2020)

Schwarz Elox ist technich gesehen die beste Variante. Wenns einem nur um Schutz geht, dann führt da kein weg dran vorbei.

G.


----------



## dom_i (22. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Und man kann es bei Bedarf kurz abziehen, sieht dann wieder aus wie neu.



„Kurz“ halte ich für einen Irrglauben. Mache mir schon länger Gedanken ob ich meinen Rahmen einmal wieder schön machen möchte. Aber dazu müsste man doch eigtl erstmal alles zerlegen, alle Rahmenteile abmontieren, Züge, Bremse demontieren, ... und dann noch schauen dass bei der Aktion der Nicolai Aufkleber (Schriftzug) nicht beschädigt wird.

Oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## S-H-A (22. Mai 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> „Kurz“ halte ich für einen Irrglauben. Mache mir schon länger Gedanken ob ich meinen Rahmen einmal wieder schön machen möchte. Aber dazu müsste man doch eigtl erstmal alles zerlegen, alle Rahmenteile abmontieren, Züge, Bremse demontieren, ... und dann noch schauen dass bei der Aktion der Nicolai Aufkleber (Schriftzug) nicht beschädigt wird.
> 
> Oder wie macht ihr das?


Jo, dann daurt es halt 2 Std. Lackier mal neu...


----------



## Simoncrafar (22. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte mal ein Knolly in Raw (Alu 6066) und ein Ion in Raw. Das Knolly hat tatsächlich stärkere und hartnäckigere Oxidationsspuren wie das Nicolai bekommen. Das Knolly hat z.B stark mit Körperschweiss Tropfen reagiert, die Verfärbung davon konnte ich nicht mehr rauspolierem. Nicolai raw wesentlich unproplematischer (da 70xx Alu), setzt halt Osydschicht an, die geht aber mit Bearbeiten wieder weg. Mein Ion G15 ist nun gepulvert, das wiegt 200gr mehr wie Raw bei L. Gegen Salz wohl Pulver am Besten?


----------



## Lucky3176 (22. Mai 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Oder wie macht ihr das?



Ich zieh mich bei Scheißwetter mit ein paar Bier und Musik in die Garage zurück. Schraub nur die Sachen ab die leicht wieder zu montieren sind und nicht sonderlich eingestellt werden müssen und rutsche ein paar mal mit nanofeinem Schleifvlies drüber https://www.ebay.de/itm/Schleifvlie...hash=item485881ba85:m:mi9dOi2Ev2ebfSRX17HqA2g. 
Wenn's leicht glänzen soll, einfach nochmal kurz mit Neverdull drüberrutschen. Sind so ca. 4Std Arbeit.
Einmal gemacht hält das ewig...trotz Dreck und Salz.


----------



## beetle367 (22. Mai 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schwarz Elox ist technich gesehen die beste Variante. Wenns einem nur um Schutz geht, dann führt da kein weg dran vorbei.
> 
> G.



o.k., bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich ein schwarzes Bike möchte.
Ggf. könnte der Rest ein wenig Farbe bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (25. Mai 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Es gibt abgedrehte Nüsse von z.B. Unior Tools. Damit müsstet du die Top-Cap mit dem Ventil öffnen können. Du findest auch nur unter dem Begriff Top Cap Ersatzteile. Ersatzteil würde ich direkt bei RS anfragen.



Danke dir, hab das Teil auf der Sram Seite gefunden. Blöde Frage, niemand kann das Teil von den Händlern besorgen, kann ich bei RS/SRAM selbst bestellen?


----------



## MantaHai (25. Mai 2020)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Danke dir, hab das Teil auf der Sram Seite gefunden. Blöde Frage, niemand kann das Teil von den Händlern besorgen, kann ich bei RS/SRAM selbst bestellen?



Anrufen


----------



## dom_i (27. Mai 2020)

KF: Wie oft sollte man die Rahmenlager wechseln? G15, 5.000km alt, 60% Trailnutzung, kein Bikepark


----------



## provester (27. Mai 2020)

Solange sie nicht verschlissen sind (merklich rauer Lauf, Spiel..) besteht meiner Ansicht nach kein Grund zu wechseln..


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, hier mal eine generelle Frage zur Montage der eeWings. Bin seit dieser Woche stolzer Besitzer einer eeWings mit Hellbender BSA BB. Leider gibt es eine unschöne Sache. Das Hellbender verwendet keine Plastikhülsen und die Spindle der eeWings läuft in direkt in den SKF Lagern. Grundsätzlich finde ich ja kein Plastik super. Jetzt ist aber folgendes der Fall. Mit dem Preloader bekomme ich das seitliche Spiel fantastisch eingestellt, vertikal hat die Kurbel aber minimales Spiel in den Lagern. Hat schon jemand eine eeWings verbaut? Habt ihr auch dieses Spiel? Ganz grundsätzlich müsste das bei fast allen Herstellern vorkommen, da die Lager immer etwas Übermaß haben. Sonst passt ja die Welle nicht durch die Lager. Ich werde jetzt nochmal alles auseinander nehmen und mit großzügig Montagepaste montieren. ich weiß, ist keine N spezifische Frage, würde mir aber extrem weiterhelfen und ich freue mich auf Antworten. VG, Martin


----------



## MadCyborg (28. Juni 2020)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> ich weiß, ist keine N spezifische Frage, würde mir aber extrem weiterhelfen und ich freue mich auf Antworten. VG, Martin


Ähähm. Es gibt ja sogar ein Cane-Creek-Unterforum. Da biste hier wirklich nicht nur ein bisschen falsch.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Juni 2020)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ähähm. Es gibt ja sogar ein Cane-Creek-Unterforum. Da biste hier wirklich nicht nur ein bisschen falsch.


Ich freue mich, dass du da bist und mir geantwortet hast. Hat mir zwar nicht geholfen, das scheint aber grundsätzlich dein Prinzip zu sein, wenn man deine Beiträge in diversen Foren-Unterthemen liest.

Ride on!


----------



## MadCyborg (29. Juni 2020)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> dein Prinzip


Wenn ich drüber stolpere...nix für Ungut. Ich dachte du hast das vielleicht übersehen.
Gehst du denn eigentlich auch zum Bäcker und fragst nach Tomaten? Oder was hat dich veranlasst, explizit nicht in das passende Unterforum zu gehen, obwohl du dich hier ja offenbar doch auskennst?


----------



## nmk (20. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand einen Kettenstrebenschutz von der alten Sorte (Plastik, mit der Stufe und zwei Schrauben) übrig und würde es abgeben? Der kann sich bei mir melden. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (20. Juli 2020)

nmk schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Kettenstrebenschutz von der alten Sorte (Plastik, mit der Stufe und zwei Schrauben) übrig und würde es abgeben? Der kann sich bei mir melden. Vielen Dank im Voraus!




Bitte melde dich kurz bei Claus unter 05068 - 72699810. wir sollten den Kettenstrebenschutz noch für einige Modelle haben und schicken ihn dir gern zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (21. August 2020)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Midgetman,
> 
> nein wir bleiben zunächst bei PM Aufnahmen.
> Vielleicht ändert sich etwas zur Mitte des Jahres ... wer weiß das schon
> ...



Hey, es gibt immer noch nur PM, oder? Eine Innenverlegung der Bremsleitung ist auch nicht möglich, vermute ich?

Danke!


----------



## Martin1508 (21. August 2020)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Hey, es gibt immer noch nur PM, oder? Eine Innenverlegung der Bremsleitung ist auch nicht möglich, vermute ich?
> 
> Danke!



Bitte nicht! Ich hatte den Schxxss erst beim Yeti. Sieht zwar clean aus, macht aber sonst nur Mehrarbeit. Bitte, bitte, diesen Trend nicht mitmachen.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Oktober 2020)

Hey kann hier jemand den Nicolai Schriftzug  etwas größer plotten fürs Auto ?


----------



## HaegarHH (10. Oktober 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hey kann hier jemand den Nicolai Schriftzug  etwas größer plotten fürs Auto ?


Schreib mal Nicolai an, mir haben sie damals zumindest entsprechende Dateien gesendet, die auch zum Plotten geeignet wären. 

Andere Frage ist aber, ob sie das erlauben würden - bei mir ging es um das "N" für eine DIY_Rahmentasche


----------



## Holland (11. Oktober 2020)

http://2014.nicolai.net/65-1-Graphics.html


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Oktober 2020)

Perfekt besten dank


----------



## Akira (13. Oktober 2020)

Kann man das Argon CX mit Singlespeed Gates Antrieb fahren? Bzw. fährt das jemand so?


----------



## Samson (13. Oktober 2020)

Hi,

hat das Saturn 14ST eine ISCG und wenn ja, ISCG 05?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Oktober 2020)

Samson schrieb:


> hat das Saturn 14ST eine ISCG und wenn ja, ISCG 05?


Ein ISCG05 Adapter liegt bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samson (13. Oktober 2020)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ein ISCG05 Adapter liegt bei.


Danke!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hey kann hier jemand den Nicolai Schriftzug  etwas größer plotten fürs Auto ?




Ich muss dich gleich enttäuschen. Kein Mensch kennt Nicolai. Entsprechend wenig Eindruck macht so ein Schriftzug. Wäre bei Yeti oder Santa anders. Vorteilu bist den Autoaufbrechern egal.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Oktober 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich muss dich gleich enttäuschen. Kein Mensch kennt Nicolai. Entsprechend wenig Eindruck macht so ein Schriftzug. Wäre bei Yeti oder Santa anders. Vorteilu bist den Autoaufbrechern egal.


Bullshit


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2020)

Letztens hat mich einer gefragt, ob ich ein Bergamont fahren. Das gibt's nämlich auch in diesem Grün. Dem örtlichen Radon Fahrer war Nicolai auch kein Begriff. 
Aufgewogen wird das durch die Freaks. Die bekommen große Augen. Das stimmt.


----------



## Akira (14. Oktober 2020)

Akira schrieb:


> Kann man das Argon CX mit Singlespeed Gates Antrieb fahren? Bzw. fährt das jemand so?


----------



## connerthesaint (15. Oktober 2020)

Quelle: Instagramseite von Nicolai. Geht also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (15. Oktober 2020)

Hab ich jetzt auch schon gesehen. Hatte mich nur etwas gewundert, da der Rahmen auf der HP ohne Öffnung angezeigt wird


----------



## Holland (15. Oktober 2020)

Akira schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt auch schon gesehen. Hatte mich nur etwas gewundert, da der Rahmen auf der HP ohne Öffnung angezeigt wird



Du musst das bei der Bestellung spezifizieren. Das Ausfallende oben auf dem Bild ist das verschiebbare für Rohloff (so hiess das zumindest früher). Ist aber nicht so stylisch, wie das neue CNC-Teil und bringt ein paar Gramm mehr auf die Waage.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Samson (30. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand das Gewicht vom Saturn 14 ST-Rahmen in XL am Start?


----------



## extrembikerp (31. Oktober 2020)

Ohne Dämpfer lt. billiger Küchenwaage


----------



## Samson (31. Oktober 2020)

extrembikerp schrieb:


> Ohne Dämpfer lt. billiger Küchenwaage
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1141860


Guter Mann!!! 👍🏻 Dankeeeee


----------



## Bingo1979 (2. November 2020)

Hallo,

Heute wurde mein Nicolai Rahmen geliefert. Der Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Innenlager Gewinde geschnitten, das Sitzrrohr ausgerieben und die Innenseite des Ausfallendes (auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite) gefräst wurden VOR dem Eloxieren.
D.h. Diese Stelle sind schwarz und nicht metallisch blank.

Ist das normal? Ich dachte diese Arbeiten werden erst nach dem Eloxieren durchgeführt.

Kennt sich da jemand aus? Wie war das bei Euren eloxierten Rahmen?

Grüße 
Ingo


----------



## YZ-Rider (2. November 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Heute wurde mein Nicolai Rahmen geliefert. Der Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert.
> 
> ...



Das Eloxieren ist kein Beschichtungs- sondern ein Randschichtverfahren. Beim Pulverbeschichten werden Funktionsflächen nicht beschichtet, da die Maßhaltigkeit natürlich verloren geht. Eine Eloxalschicht ist lediglich wenige Mikrometer dick und bildet sich aus der oberen Metallschicht. Ich selber hatte noch keinen eloxierten N Rahmen, aber kann mir aus technischer Sicht gut vorstellen, dass die Maßhaltigkeit der Funktionsflächen in den Toleranzbereichen trotz des anodischen Oxidieren noch gegeben ist. 
Das ganze sieht man häufig bei eloxierten Rahmen...auch z.B. an Bremsaufnahmen


----------



## Bingo1979 (12. November 2020)

Hallo,

Mein Saturn 14 ST ist vorletzte Woche gekommen. Aufbau läuft.

Folgendes wird übrig bleiben:
Nicolai Rado II 0 - SL - schwarz elox - Typ 1 / Sturz 0 NEU

Falls Interesse besteht, siehe EBay Kleinanzeigen.

Grüße 
Ingo


----------



## dom_i (13. November 2020)

Bisher war ich mit den Contis Baron super zufrieden. Gibt’s was besseres für die derzeitigen Bedingungen?


----------



## microbat (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es hier jemanden im Raum Magdeburg der ein Arogn GLF in Gr. M o. L fährt?


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (23. Januar 2021)

Habe ich irgend etwas verpasst, oder gibt es bei Nicolai tatsächlich nur noch die Eloxalfarben schwarz, bronze und titanium?

Sind denn gegen Mehrpreis auch eloxierte Sonderfarben möglich?


----------



## pillehille (23. Januar 2021)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Habe ich irgend etwas verpasst, oder gibt es bei Nicolai tatsächlich nur noch die Eloxalfarben schwarz, bronze und titanium?
> 
> Sind denn gegen Mehrpreis auch eloxierte Sonderfarben möglich?


Ja, da hast du wohl etwas verpasst 

Bei Rahmen gehen nur noch die 3 Farben. Bei den anderen bunten Eloxalfarben gab es bei den Rahmen zu grosse Farbverläufe. Durch die Wärmeeinwirkung beim schweißen und die Gefügeveränderung traten Schattierungen bei den anderen Farben auf.

Extralove gibts immernoch in allen bunten Farben


----------



## custos (10. Februar 2021)

Moin.

hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer:

Carbocage FR Kettenführung 

für mein DH Bike. Vor allem in Hinblick auf Funktion und Lautstärke.

Grüße, Christian


----------



## slayerrider (12. Februar 2021)

custos schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer:
> 
> ...


Die normale Carbocage hat bei mir immer gut funktioniert. Allerdings finde ich die Demontage super nervig. Muss das Lager gewechselt werden, dann muss die Führung fast komplett zerlegt werden.


----------



## custos (13. Februar 2021)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Die normale Carbocage hat bei mir immer gut funktioniert.



danke dir!


----------



## IceQ- (19. Februar 2021)

Meine Herren,

ich schwanke zwischen eine Saturn 11 und Saturn 14.

Profil:

30% Touren in den Alpen, wobei ich in der Regel hochfahre (2000hm+/60km+), Trails locker bis S2+, Hochalpines Gelände auch gerne
Einmal im Jahr Transalp mit gemütlich hoch und spassig runter, aber lange Tage (100km/2000-4000hm)
50% Bikeparks + shaped Trails und kleinere Sprünge bis ca. 1m wie bspw. Flims/Lenzerheide
20% gelegentlich Marathons wie Eigerbike, dort fahre ich aber eher gegen mich als gegen die Bestzeit.


Aktuell fahre ich ein Cannondale Scalpel SE 1, 2018 mit 120/105mm - davor hatte ich ein Helius AC 2011 mit 140/140mm aufgebaut, dass für Marathons auf 120/130mm genutzt wurde.

Grundsätzlich reicht das Cannondale eigentlich für die Downhill Perfomance, die ich so anstrebe. Nur leidet das Material doch heftiger und daher überlege ich zu wechseln - ich habe zuviele Anbauteile (vor allem LRS) doch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und da das Zeug bei Cannondale leider 6mm versetze HR und vorne Lefty Nabe ist, will ich wieder auf was normales wechseln, wo Ersatz oder Nachkauf leichter ist. Neben dem, dass der Rahmen schon ordentlich gelitten hat wegen den paar Sprüngchen.

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als hätte Nicolai ein Gap zwischen Saturn 11 und Saturn 14, wo sich genau mein aktuelles Cannondale positioniert und das auch irgendwie dem Helius AC entspricht, das Saturn 14 wirkt auf mich fast eher wie das Helius AM.

Aufgrund der langsam Tendenz meinerseits öfter im Bikepark zu sein, tendiere ich zum Saturn 14 ST - aber bin noch etwas unsicher ob ich wirklich soviel mm und Robustheit benötige.

Kommentare?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2021)

Federweg ist nur durch mehr Federweg zuersetzen  😁 

G.


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Februar 2021)

IceQ- schrieb:


> ich schwanke zwischen eine Saturn 11 und Saturn 14.


Aufgrund deiner Unentschlossenheit und das was du geschrieben hast, würde ich ein Saturn 14 (ST) mit z.B. 130 mm Federgabel empfehlen. Damit bleibst du schön flexibel und kannst im Zweifel besser nachsteuern. Das Saturn 11 hat schon einen stark fokussierte Auslegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (19. Februar 2021)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Meine Herren,
> 
> ich schwanke zwischen eine Saturn 11 und Saturn 14.
> 
> ...


Alleine die Angabe, dass du Bike Parks fahren willst, gibt den Rahmen vor. Es kann dann nur ein Saturn 14ST werden


----------



## IceQ- (19. Februar 2021)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Alleine die Angabe, dass du Bike Parks fahren willst, gibt den Rahmen vor. Es kann dann nur ein Saturn 14ST werden


Da ich halt mit meinem aktuellen Bike genauso da runterballe und viele Trails mit Bikeparks in den Alpen locker mithalten, habe ich da halt so bisschen "zweifel" gehabt.

Aber hier sehe ich schon aus 3 Antworten eine klare Tendenz. Jetzt nur noch abklären wie lange der Rahmen braucht und dann hab ich mal wieder 2500€ versenkt


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Februar 2021)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Da ich halt mit meinem aktuellen Bike genauso da runterballe und viele Trails mit Bikeparks in den Alpen locker mithalten, habe ich da halt so bisschen "zweifel" gehabt.
> 
> Aber hier sehe ich schon aus 3 Antworten eine klare Tendenz. Jetzt nur noch abklären wie lange der Rahmen braucht und dann hab ich mal wieder 2500€ versenkt


Investiert, nicht versenkt😉 Investiert in ein zufriedenes Grinsen, Freude an der Verarbeitung, dem guten Gefühl etwas nachhaltiges angeschafft zu haben. Du wirst es lieben...


----------



## MantaHai (19. Februar 2021)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Da ich halt mit meinem aktuellen Bike genauso da runterballe und viele Trails mit Bikeparks in den Alpen locker mithalten, habe ich da halt so bisschen "zweifel" gehabt.
> 
> Aber hier sehe ich schon aus 3 Antworten eine klare Tendenz. Jetzt nur noch abklären wie lange der Rahmen braucht und dann hab ich mal wieder 2500€ versenkt



Warum kaufst du dir keinen zweiten Laufradsatz für Park und Trails?


----------



## IceQ- (19. Februar 2021)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir keinen zweiten Laufradsatz für Park und Trails?


Weil ich bei spontanten Services gemerkt habe wie schwer es ist ein async HR LS und eine VR mit Lefty Nabe zu organisieren. Gerade in CH. Hier macht kaum ein Händler das - das ist doof wenn man spontan drauf angewiesen ist. Dazu kommt die Lefty mit krass teuren Service. bei RS oder Fox geht das quasi mit jedem Mechaniker.



Das ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund für den Wechsel. Tolle Idee, aber wenn man ein Rad nutzt und manchmal auch einfach in einen laden rennen will um ein Problem zu lösen -> Standards sind das A und O.

Und ausserdem hab ich Bock auf ein Aufbauprojekt und mal wieder einen echten Rahmen der sich nach was anfühlt :-D


----------



## dom_i (20. Februar 2021)

Wenn der ET Key demontiert ist und ich an einem der hinteren Rahmenteile Richtung Schaltwerk, wackle - ist es normal dass der sich hin und her bewegen lässt (rechts - links) oder ist das Lager am Mutator durch? Hab den Mutator ausgebaut, das Lager hat keine besonderen Auffälligkeiten!? G15. 
Sorry, konnte es nicht besser beschreiben 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (20. Februar 2021)

Etwas umständlich, ich meine das Horst-Link, hab die Lager grad gewechselt, verhält sich aber ähnlich, vllt minimal besser. Ist das normal?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Februar 2021)

Ja. Ist es. Hat mein G16 auch und da hab ich alles überholt. 
Der Hebel, den die Sitzstrebe erzeugt, ist halt sehr lang.


----------



## IceQ- (24. Februar 2021)

Ist es normal, wenn man in die Anfrage diversen Fragen formuliert und einen Rückruf erwünscht, dass man einfach eine Email mit Angebot erhält und man für Rückfragen anrufen soll. Ich meine ich bestelle da was für 2400€ ohne Steuern, da erwarte ich schon 5 Minuten Sales Arbeit und kein automatischen Auszug aus meiner Konfigurator Anfrage + Standard Emailtext. (Das programmiere ich mir selber und brauch dafür keinen MA).

Irgendwie ist das jetzt ein Motivationsblocker, da weiter zu machen. Kunde uninteressant? Genug zu tun?

Nachtrag und das Angebot kam nach 3 Tagen. Fand ich auch eine grosse Zeitspanne.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (24. Februar 2021)

.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (24. Februar 2021)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Ist es normal, wenn man in die Anfrage diversen Fragen formuliert und einen Rückruf erwünscht, dass man einfach eine Email mit Angebot erhält und man für Rückfragen anrufen soll. Ich meine ich bestelle da was für 2400€ ohne Steuern, da erwarte ich schon 5 Minuten Sales Arbeit und kein automatischen Auszug aus meiner Konfigurator Anfrage + Standard Emailtext. (Das programmiere ich mir selber und brauch dafür keinen MA).
> 
> Irgendwie ist das jetzt ein Motivationsblocker, da weiter zu machen. Kunde uninteressant? Genug zu tun?
> 
> Nachtrag und das Angebot kam nach 3 Tagen. Fand ich auch eine grosse Zeitspanne.


Hallo IceQ-,

Da ich dich nach mehreren Versuchen telefonisch nicht erreichen konnte habe ich dir ausführlich auf deine Fragen geantwortet. Gerne hätten wir uns von dir eine kurze Antwort gewünscht, wann wir dich erreichen können.

Die große Zeitspanne ergibt sich aus vielen Faktoren. Mit dem schwindenden Winter und dem tollen Wetter gibt es viele Anrufe und auch unser neues Argon GX erfreut sich großem Interesse.


Beste Grüße

Max


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Februar 2021)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Ist es normal, wenn man in die Anfrage diversen Fragen formuliert und einen Rückruf erwünscht, dass man einfach eine Email mit Angebot erhält und man für Rückfragen anrufen soll. Ich meine ich bestelle da was für 2400€ ohne Steuern, da erwarte ich schon 5 Minuten Sales Arbeit und kein automatischen Auszug aus meiner Konfigurator Anfrage + Standard Emailtext. (Das programmiere ich mir selber und brauch dafür keinen MA).
> 
> Irgendwie ist das jetzt ein Motivationsblocker, da weiter zu machen. Kunde uninteressant? Genug zu tun?
> 
> Nachtrag und das Angebot kam nach 3 Tagen. Fand ich auch eine grosse Zeitspanne.


So mein erster Gedanke wäre : warum rufst du nicht direkt an ?
Mein zweiter : offenbar wurden mit dem Angebot dir ja Lösungen gegeben (so war es bei mir, fand ich prima)
Mein Dritter Gedanke abschließend : man hat dir ein Angebot zu deinen Vorstellungen geschickt mit der bitte um Rückruf bei Fragen...und man geht nichts ans Telefon.

Die Nicolai Kommunikation, egal ob mit dem Max oder die letzten Jahre mit dem Volker wenn ich immer irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten hatte, hat wunderbar funktioniert. Und wenn ein Angebot für ein Rahmen, der eh 3 Monate Wartezeit hat, 3 Tage dauert, sorry aber da ist wenig Verständnis das man da Gründe zum meckern findet


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Februar 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> So mein erster Gedanke wäre : warum rufst du nicht direkt an ?
> Mein zweiter : offenbar wurden mit dem.angebkt dir ja Lösungen gegeben (so war es bei dir, fand ich prima)
> Mein Dritter Gedanke abschließend : man hat dir ein Angebot zu deinen Vorstellungen geschickt mit der bitte um Rückruf bei Fragen...und man geht nichts ans Telefon.
> 
> Die Nicolai Kommunikation, egal ob mit dem Max oder die letzten Jahre mit dem Volker wenn ich immer irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten hatte, hat wunderbar funktioniert. Und wenn ein Angebot für ein Rahmen, der eh 3 Monate Wartezeit hat, 3 Tage dauert, sorry aber da ist wenig Verständnis das man da Gründe zum meckern findet


.


----------



## IceQ- (25. Februar 2021)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Hallo IceQ-,
> 
> Da ich dich nach mehreren Versuchen telefonisch nicht erreichen konnte habe ich dir ausführlich auf deine Fragen geantwortet. Gerne hätten wir uns von dir eine kurze Antwort gewünscht, wann wir dich erreichen können.
> 
> ...


Das stimmt nicht ganz. Ihr habt mich *nach *dem Eintrag hier kontaktiert. Auch habt ihr mich zweifach *innerhalb von 2 Minuten *angerufen. Der klassische Trick um zu sagen "ich hab es mehrfach versucht". Unnötig daraus ein "Mehrfach" zu machen. Wie hätte ich euch denn kontaktieren sollen? Du hast mich um kurz vor 18 Uhr angerufen - seid ihr um 19-20 Uhr noch im Büro? (Mein Arbeitsende) Da hattest Du auch bereits die Email verfasst. Wie hätte ich dir also mitteilen sollen, wann Du mich anrufen kannst? Guter Text, sehr gut im Unterricht aufgepasst, aber doch irgendwie nicht glaubwürdig.

Also damit wir uns hier ehrlich aussprechen. Ich habe am Mittwoch Dienstag(Nachtrag: Scheiss drauf, das es erst Dienstag war - nachvollziehbar und ok, zuviel gemeckert von mir) von euch eine generierte (!) Antwort erhalten inkl. Angebot auf Themen die anscheinend nicht eindeutig waren und wo *keine *meiner Fragen beantwortet war. Ich schreibe dann am Mittwoch hier einen Beitrag, da es mich verwundert, dass null kommuniziert wird und schwups läuft alles.

Das ist alles via Zeitstempel nachweisbar.

Und Danke Dir, dass du Die Fragen beantwortet hast - aber ich frage mich jetzt, ist dass so, weil ich hier so direkt reingeschrieben habe oder weil ihr anscheinend zwischen Angeboterstellung ohne Fragen zu lesen/verstehen und Beantwortung der Fragen einen Arbeitstag braucht?
Und das obwohl danach ein Punkt der im Angebot verrechnet wird nochmal nachgefragt wird. Stell dir vor ich wäre so naiv und hätte da "Ja und Amen" gesagt und am Ende wäre der falsche Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen.

Ich bestelle bei euch möglicherweise im Bereich 2400-3000€ Material und da erwarte ich schon etwas. Inbesondere ehrliche Kommunikation und ein professionelles herantreten an mich.

Da ich euch aber trotzdem mag und mich jetzt offen ausgesprochen habe (ihr dürft selbstverständlich Stellung beziehen):
Für mich ist das Thema damit auch durch und vergessen.

Wichtig für Euch und mich:
Ich werde Euch zum Wochenende antworten und will das Ding natürlich trotzdem kaufen. 




xMARTINx schrieb:


> xMARTINx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So mein erster Gedanke wäre : warum rufst du nicht direkt an ?
> ...



Ne, wie oben beschrieben gabs erst das Thema Cash, bevor die Fragen beantwortet wurden. Ich kenne es halt nicht, dass man erst Angebote versendet und dann fragt, was eigentlich dazugehört (Daher war das Angebot kein Angebot auf meine Vorstellung - thats the point) .  Dazwischen wäre auch locker eine Bestätigung des Angebotes von meiner Seite möglich gewesen. ca. 24h später wurde ich kontaktiert und war eben in diesen *2*Minuten nicht verfügbar. Kannst mir dazu gerne einen Vorwurf machen - in meiner Welt ruft man dann nochmals später an, da die Person nicht verfügbar ist -> Code of Business.

Wenn ich da zuviel erwarte, nun gut, dann Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2021)

Eine fehlerlose AB ist noch lange keine Garantie für dessen korrekte ausführung


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Februar 2021)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz. Ihr habt mich *nach *dem Eintrag hier kontaktiert. Auch habt ihr mich zweifach *innerhalb von 2 Minuten *angerufen. Der klassische Trick um zu sagen "ich hab es mehrfach versucht". Unnötig daraus ein "Mehrfach" zu machen. Wie hätte ich euch denn kontaktieren sollen? Du hast mich um kurz vor 18 Uhr angerufen - seid ihr um 19-20 Uhr noch im Büro? (Mein Arbeitsende) Da hattest Du auch bereits die Email verfasst. Wie hätte ich dir also mitteilen sollen, wann Du mich anrufen kannst? Guter Text, sehr gut im Unterricht aufgepasst, aber doch irgendwie nicht glaubwürdig.
> 
> Also damit wir uns hier ehrlich aussprechen. Ich habe am Mittwoch Dienstag(Nachtrag: Scheiss drauf, das es erst Dienstag war - nachvollziehbar und ok, zuviel gemeckert von mir) von euch eine generierte (!) Antwort erhalten inkl. Angebot auf Themen die anscheinend nicht eindeutig waren und wo *keine *meiner Fragen beantwortet war. Ich schreibe dann am Mittwoch hier einen Beitrag, da es mich verwundert, dass null kommuniziert wird und schwups läuft alles.
> 
> ...


Ich halte Dich für den mit Abstand arrogantesten Schnösel der hier rumläuft. Gestern Abend habe ich mir mal den Spaß erlaubt und sämtlich Beiträge von Dir in den anderen Foren durchgelesen. Es zeichnet sich nach relativ kurzer Zeit ab, dass du dich für ein omnipotentes Kerlchen hältst. Die Reaktionen auf Dich sind i.d.R immer die selben. Ablehnung! Unwissend wer und was Du bist, habe auch ich versucht, dir zu helfen. Mit dem jetzigen Wissen würde ich es nicht mehr machen. In dem Sinne: Gute Reise und ignore!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (4. März 2021)

Vielleicht passe ich dann nicht zur Nicolai Community, weil ich einfach sage was ich denke. In Ordnung mit der Ignorierliste, das ist aktuell modern in der Welt. Ich nehme es aber als Kritik und werde mich dementsprechend zurückhalten, da ich jetzt nicht mehr nachfragen kann worauf es sich bezieht mit der Ablehnung. Vermutlich meine Kritik über Preiserhöhungen, aufgrund der Lieferungen aus Asien. Geschenkt, ist Lebenserfahrung und habe ich einen Bias. Akzeptiere ich.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. März 2021)

Es ist völlig in Ordnung und wichtig zu sagen was man denkt. Die Art und Weise ist ne andere Sache. Das hat genau nix mit Nicolai Community zu tuen. Man muss immer fair und realistisch bleiben.


----------



## shibboleth (22. März 2021)

Gutentach, mal zum Thema KFKA zurück: reicht eine 1700mm lange Bremsleitung beim G1 in L für hinten aus, oder sollte ich sicherheitshaber eine 2000mm lange kaufen? Will meine Zee vom alten Hobel mitnehmen und der ist 20cm kürzer und die Leitung entsprechend abgelängt, muss also sowieso die Leitung ersetzen. Danke!


----------



## microbat (22. März 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## shibboleth (22. März 2021)

Das war ja nicht meine Frage  sondern ob eine neue 1700mm Leitung reicht oder ob ich eine neue 2000mm Leitung kaufen muss.  War bisschen blöd formuliert, sorry.


----------



## microbat (22. März 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## shibboleth (22. März 2021)

Okay, dann lege ich mal kurz die Hintergrundinfos dar, die zur Formulierung meiner kurzen Frage führten: Shimano-Bremsleitungen für Zee/Saint gibt es ja in 1m Länge fürs Vorderrad, sowie 1,7m und 2m fürs Hinterrad, die 2m vielleicht auch eher für Lastenräder, Tandems oder was weiß ich. Eine 1,7m lange Leitung habe ich noch als Ersatz hier liegen und müsste sie nicht erst kaufen, ich habe mich nun aber gefragt, ob die hinhaut oder ob ich die 2000mm-Version aufgrund der Länge vom G1 brauche. Da ich ungern 32 Euro plus Versand für nix ausgebe dachte ich, fragste mal, vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung. Klar, wenn ich sowieso neu kaufen müsste wären mir die 2,22€ egal und ich hätte garnicht erst gefragt, aber siehe oben.  Danke aber trotzdem für deinen Beitrag!

Tante Edit hat anhand vom Techsheet und Kettenstreben-, Oberrohrlänge und halber Lenkerbreite mal kurz überschlagen, dass etwa 1,45m auf jeden Fall nötig sind und man dann noch keine Luft für Lenkerdrehung etc. drin hat. Ich ordere also dann mal sicherheitshalber die 2m-Version und berichte später ob 1,7m auch passen würde oder nicht und denke beim nächsten Mal erst nach und frage hier dann...


----------



## Simbl (22. März 2021)

Wenn ich dran denk kann ich morgen mal meine alte Leitung vom G1 (M) nachmessen.


----------



## Martin1508 (22. März 2021)

shibboleth schrieb:


> Okay, dann lege ich mal kurz die Hintergrundinfos dar, die zur Formulierung meiner kurzen Frage führten: Shimano-Bremsleitungen für Zee/Saint gibt es ja in 1m Länge fürs Vorderrad, sowie 1,7m und 2m fürs Hinterrad, die 2m vielleicht auch eher für Lastenräder, Tandems oder was weiß ich. Eine 1,7m lange Leitung habe ich noch als Ersatz hier liegen und müsste sie nicht erst kaufen, ich habe mich nun aber gefragt, ob die hinhaut oder ob ich die 2000mm-Version aufgrund der Länge vom G1 brauche. Da ich ungern 32 Euro plus Versand für nix ausgebe dachte ich, fragste mal, vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung. Klar, wenn ich sowieso neu kaufen müsste wären mir die 2,22€ egal und ich hätte garnicht erst gefragt, aber siehe oben.  Danke aber trotzdem für deinen Beitrag!
> 
> Tante Edit hat anhand vom Techsheet und Kettenstreben-, Oberrohrlänge und halber Lenkerbreite mal kurz überschlagen, dass etwa 1,45m auf jeden Fall nötig sind und man dann noch keine Luft für Lenkerdrehung etc. drin hat. Ich ordere also dann mal sicherheitshalber die 2m-Version und berichte später ob 1,7m auch passen würde oder nicht und denke beim nächsten Mal erst nach und frage hier dann...


Magura liefert standardmäßig mit 2200mm aus. Ich versuche gerade zu rekapitulieren wie viel ich damals beim Aufbau des Saturn abtrennen musste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (23. März 2021)

shibboleth schrieb:


> Gutentach, mal zum Thema KFKA zurück: reicht eine 1700mm lange Bremsleitung beim G1 in L für hinten aus, oder sollte ich sicherheitshaber eine 2000mm lange kaufen? Will meine Zee vom alten Hobel mitnehmen und der ist 20cm kürzer und die Leitung entsprechend abgelängt, muss also sowieso die Leitung ersetzen. Danke!


Moin.
Habe meine Hope Bremsen ans G1 XL übernommen, Leitungslänge 150cm.
Hatte mir vorsorglich eine längere Leitung besorgt, die aber nur bedingt notwendig ist.
Habe die "kurze" Leitung montiert bekommen und es sieht auch fast gut aus. Der Lenker geht deutlich über 180°. Für kosmetisch schön fehlen 3 bis 4cm, die ich bei Gelegenheit noch machen werde. Da Shimano und Hope andere Leitungsabgänge haben kann man es aber sicher nicht 1zu1 übernehmen.


----------



## Simbl (23. März 2021)

Nachtrag: G1 in M Leitungslänge hinten ca. 145


----------



## Elflamengo (24. März 2021)

Benötige ich beim Saturn 14ST einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite trotz ISCG Adapter für den Innenlagereinbau?


----------



## Martin1508 (24. März 2021)

Elflamengo schrieb:


> Benötige ich beim Saturn 14ST einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite trotz ISCG Adapter für den Innenlagereinbau?


Was für ein Lager? Welche Kurbel?


----------



## Elflamengo (24. März 2021)

Shimano Innenlager und Deore Kurbel 6120. Ich glaube, der Spacer muss hinzu.


----------



## Martin1508 (25. März 2021)

Elflamengo schrieb:


> Shimano Innenlager und Deore Kurbel 6120. Ich glaube, der Spacer muss hinzu.


Die Tretlagerbreite beim Saturn 14ST ist MIT ISCG Spacer 73mm. Wenn Shimano an den Lagern nichts geändert hat, wird auf der Antriebsseite noch immer der 2,5mm Spacer montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elflamengo (25. März 2021)

Danke Dir. So habe ich es auch verstanden


----------



## Akira (27. März 2021)

Gibt es beim Argon AM die Möglichkeit einen Riemen zu fahren?


----------



## nicbmxtb (27. März 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> Gibt es beim Argon AM die Möglichkeit einen Riemen zu fahren?


Ja gibt es, Rahmenschloss ist natürlich notwendig.


----------



## Akira (27. März 2021)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, Rahmenschloss ist natürlich notwendig.


Das ist mir klar. Aber genau diese Rahmenöffnung ist auf der Hompage nicht zusehen. Bei fast allen anderen Hardtailrahmen sieht man sie.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. März 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Aber genau diese Rahmenöffnung ist auf der Hompage nicht zusehen. Bei fast allen anderen Hardtailrahmen sieht man sie.


Ich finde, man sieht es deutlich


----------



## Akira (27. März 2021)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sieht es deutlich


Es geht um das Argon Am nicht GLF


----------



## Martin1508 (27. März 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> Es geht um das Argon Am nicht GLF





Akira schrieb:


> Es geht um das Argon Am nicht GLF


Das hast du nicht gesagt, du hast im Generellen nach Hardtail gefragt und ich habe dir ein Beispiel geliefert. Bist du mit der Antwort unzufrieden, präzisiere vorher seine Frage. Ganz generell spielt es  auch keine Rolle. Ja, das geht bei Nicolai. Im Übrigen gibt es beim Argon AM extra einen Punkt im TechSheet, der heißt : Tech Info Gates


----------



## Akira (28. März 2021)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht gesagt, du hast im Generellen nach Hardtail gefragt und ich habe dir ein Beispiel geliefert. Bist du mit der Antwort unzufrieden, präzisiere vorher seine Frage. Ganz generell spielt es  auch keine Rolle. Ja, das geht bei Nicolai. Im Übrigen gibt es beim Argon AM extra einen Punkt im TechSheet, der heißt : Tech Info Gates


Gibt es beim Argon AM die Möglichkeit einen Riemen zu fahren? <- Das war die Frage und ist ja wohl eindeutig.
Den TechSheet Punkt hab ich mittlerweile auch gefunden


----------



## nicbmxtb (28. März 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Aber genau diese Rahmenöffnung ist auf der Hompage nicht zusehen. Bei fast allen anderen Hardtailrahmen sieht man sie.


Ich fahre ein AM mit Riemen, wenn es im aktuellen TechSheet nicht drin stehen sollte, schau Mal bei älteren 2015 oder so. VG


----------



## Martin1508 (28. März 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> Gibt es beim Argon AM die Möglichkeit einen Riemen zu fahren? <- Das war die Frage und ist ja wohl eindeutig.
> Den TechSheet Punkt hab ich mittlerweile auch gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trader Mario (29. März 2021)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Dämpfersetup für mein Ion G13 mi Fox float Dämpfer und Fox 34 float Federgabel bei meinem Gewicht von 91 kg. Ich finde hier im Forum keinen Thread. LG


----------



## pommes5 (29. März 2021)

Moin

im Support ist scheinbar gerade so viel los, das die Antworten länger dauern und ich bin ungeduldig. Daher frage ich hier nochmal:

Ich hab ein ION 16. Auf dem Unterrohr führe ich 3 Leitungen nach hinten. Sattelstütze, Schaltung und Bremse.

Insbesondere an der Schaltzughülle zeigt sich deutlicher Abrieb an der Stelle, an der die Hülle in die oberste Zugführung läuft. Beim Schaltzug: drauf geschissen. Das muss halt hin und wieder eh neu. Bei der Bremsleitung wäre ein Ausfall jedoch bedenklich.

Ich würde daher gerne folgende Fragen klären:

1) Soll die Kabelführung das Kabel/die Leitung/die Hülle "klemmen" oder "führen"? Also sollte sich die  Leitung bei Lenkbewegung in der Führung bewegen oder sollte sie dort geklemmt sein?

2) Gibt es vielleicht heute eine aktuellere Variante der Führung mit abgerundeten oder angeschrägten Kanten an der Unterseite?

Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Akira (29. März 2021)

@pommes5 
Du meinst die obere Zugführung (Bild dient als Beispiel) 



Die Halter sollten die Züge eigentlich schon klemmen, so dass sie sich halt nicht bewegen. Vielleicht kannst Du deinen Bremszug etwas enger verlegen.


----------



## Akira (29. März 2021)

FRAGE: Unterschied Argon GLF - Argon AM
1. GLF hat mehr Reifenfreiheit
2. GLF hat Geometron Geometrie

Für Bikepark (Flowtrails, max. 0,5 m hohe Sprünge) reicht eigentlich auch das Argon AM?


----------



## pommes5 (29. März 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> @pommes5
> Du meinst die obere Zugführung (Bild dient als Beispiel)


ich meine vom hebel aus gesehen die erste, durch die das kabel läuft
die "oberste" am oberunterrohr

was meinst du mit "deinen Bremszug etwas enger verlegen"?


----------



## Jack22001 (29. März 2021)

Wie wir alle wissen hat N ja eine schöne grosse Farbpalette. Meine Frage: Welche Farbe flasht am meisten, ist am grellsten etc. Ich denke da an Flashy orange oder Signal yellow. Habt ihr da Bilder von oder von anderen High impact colors?


----------



## justanicename (29. März 2021)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Wie wir alle wissen hat N ja eine schöne grosse Farbpalette. Meine Frage: Welche Farbe flasht am meisten, ist am grellsten etc. Ich denke da an Flashy orange oder Signal yellow. Habt ihr da Bilder von oder von anderen High impact colors?


Chemical Green ist auch noch so ein Kandidat.
Ich habe damals zwischen Flashy Orange und Atomic Yellow geschwankt.
Ist dann Yellow geworden.
Übersehen kann man es nicht und ich habe das Bike bisher immer wieder gefunden.
Ist zwar kein Bio, und deshalb nicht so beliebt hier, aber die Farbe ändert sich ja nicht:
Wirkt auf dem Foto je nach Bildschirm etwas grünstichig. Ist es aber in natura nicht.


----------



## Elflamengo (29. März 2021)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Wie wir alle wissen hat N ja eine schöne grosse Farbpalette. Meine Frage: Welche Farbe flasht am meisten, ist am grellsten etc. Ich denke da an Flashy orange oder Signal yellow. Habt ihr da Bilder von oder von anderen High impact colors?


Telemagenta glossy


----------



## Jack22001 (29. März 2021)

cool die flashen beide schon gut. aber magenta is nicht so meins - denken alle ich bin bei telekom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (30. März 2021)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ich meine vom hebel aus gesehen die erste, durch die das kabel läuft
> die "oberste" am oberrohr
> 
> was meinst du mit "deinen Bremszug etwas enger verlegen"?


Ach die. Da kann ich nicht mitreden. Dachte du meinst die oberste auf dem Unterrohr.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. März 2021)

Nucular Green:






						Custom Bike - G1 EBOXX QLFLINE - Chemical Green / Orange • Nicolai Bicycles
					






					www.nicolai-bicycles.com


----------



## pommes5 (30. März 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> Ach die. Da kann ich nicht mitreden. Dachte du meinst die oberste auf dem Unterrohr.


Mein Fehler. Natürlich Unterrohr. Habs oben korrigiert.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (30. März 2021)




----------



## Jack22001 (30. März 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


>


"Gestatten mein Name ist Winkelmann,
Kennen Sie schon unser neuestes Modell Trulleborg? Die dänische Kombiserie ist im übrigen in fast allen Farben lieferbar. Auch in Eierschale." - "Eierschale passt ja überall rein." - haha geil

//offtopic off//


----------



## Akira (1. April 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> FRAGE: Unterschied Argon GLF - Argon AM
> 1. GLF hat mehr Reifenfreiheit
> 2. GLF hat Geometron Geometrie
> 
> Für Bikepark (Flowtrails, max. 0,5 m hohe Sprünge) reicht eigentlich auch das Argon AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (3. April 2021)

Laut TechSheet G15 2019 habe ich einen unteren Steuersatz mit ZS56/40, laut Nicolai Angebot ist es der „Reset Racing Flatstack A4“

Wie baut man den aus? Sollte man das Lager vom unten einfach abnehmen können oder muss man hier ein und auspressen? 

Durch was kann ich den Steuersatz ersetzen? Alles was mit ZS56/40 ausgezeichnet ist, bspw. 
https://www.bike24.de/p160994.html ?


----------



## YZ-Rider (4. April 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Laut TechSheet G15 2019 habe ich einen unteren Steuersatz mit ZS56/40, laut Nicolai Angebot ist es der „Reset Racing Flatstack A4“
> 
> Wie baut man den aus? Sollte man das Lager vom unten einfach abnehmen können oder muss man hier ein und auspressen?
> 
> ...



Bei Reset kannst du das Lager aufgrund der Passung meist im verbauten Zustand nicht aus der Lagerschale nehmen. Dort ist dann ein Auspressen nötig. Versuchen kann man es natürlich. Dafür muss zunächst der Radialwellendichtring raus. Ich habe es bisher bei keinem Reset geschafft.

Der CC passt. Bei CC und Hope werden laut Herstellervorgaben die Lagerschalen ohne Lager eingepresst. Hat demnach den Vorteil, dass das Lager auch ohne Ein- und Auspressen gewechselt werden kann.

Hätte den Hope (https://best-bike-parts.de/Hope-Steuersatz-Unterteil-ZS56-press-fit-15-schwarz, hier lieferbar) dem CC vorgezogen. Nach eigener Erfahrung langlebiger und ein geschlitzter Konus ist ebenfalls angenehm.


----------



## dom_i (4. April 2021)

Optimal, vielen Dank! 
Den Dichtring hatte ich raus, sogar 2, allerdings ließ sich das Lager selbst nicht rausnehmen, nur leicht wackeln. 
Hope hatte ich keinen lieferbaren gefunden, danke für den Link!!!


----------



## B1H4 (5. April 2021)

Guten Morgen, 

da Nicolai heute geschlossen hat, mich aber die Neugierde plagt, frage ich mal hier. 

Meinen Rahmen (G1 2021 Größe L)  habe ich und bin beim Aufbau.

Bei der Montage des Bashguards habe ich das Problem, dass wohl zwei Einsätze fehlen. Die für die untere Befestigung

Hat wer ein Foto was da verbaut wird. Wahrscheinlich Gewindeeinsatz, das ist mir schon klar.

LG Stefan. 

Vorderseite,






Rückseite


----------



## xMARTINx (5. April 2021)

Sind da Einsätze drin??? 
Bei meinem g19 sind die Gewinde geschnitten


----------



## B1H4 (5. April 2021)

Wie man sieht, vorne oben ist ein Gewinde geschnitten. 
Die beiden unteren Aufnahmen haben aber kein Gewinde, das schaut nach einem (fehlenden) Einsatz aus, der da rein gehört.
Der Absatz auf der Rückseite der Bohrung weißt da schon darauf hin.

Auf der Sparepartlist von Nicolai habe ich auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. April 2021)

B1H4 schrieb:


> Wie man sieht, vorne oben ist ein Gewinde geschnitten.
> Die beiden unteren Aufnahmen haben aber kein Gewinde, das schaut nach einem (fehlenden) Einsatz aus, der da rein gehört.
> Der Absatz auf der Rückseite der Bohrung weißt da schon darauf hin.
> 
> Auf der Sparepartlist von Nicolai habe ich auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden.


Hab Kumpel gefragt mitn G1, die unteren Aufnahmen haben Gewindeeinsätze die bei dir fehlen


----------



## B1H4 (5. April 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hab Kumpel gefragt mitn G1, die unteren Aufnahmen haben Gewindeeinsätze die bei dir fehlen


Alles klar, Danke für die Info. Das solle ja kein großes Problem sein, die nachzuliefern.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. April 2021)

B1H4 schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke für die Info. Das solle ja kein großes Problem sein, die nachzuliefern.


Nein, Ruf morgen früh direkt an, dann stecken sie die Dinger in nen Umschlag und im Idealfall sind die Mittwoch da. Zeig Mal Rest vom Rad


----------



## B1H4 (5. April 2021)

Der Rest ist noch ziemlich unvollständig. 
Allerdings stehe ich im Augenblick auch noch Gewehr bei Fuß für eine Dienstreise. Da bin ich dann eventuell drei Wochen unterwegs. 
Unschön aber nicht zu ändern.
Eventuell mache ich mal im Zeig was du hast ein Foto von dem unvollständigen Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elflamengo (5. April 2021)

Wenn wir schon so fröhlich dabei sind, für was ist der mitgelieferte Blindstopfen beim Saturn ST? Es fährt auch ohne überragend😀


----------



## Martin1508 (5. April 2021)

Elflamengo schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon so fröhlich dabei sind, für was ist der mitgelieferte Blindstopfen beim Saturn ST? Es fährt auch ohne überragend😀


Ich denke, du meinst den Stopfen für das Sitzrohr...Wenn du z.B eine Reverb AXS fährst und kein Bock auf Wassereinbrüche im Tretlagerbereich hast.


----------



## Elflamengo (5. April 2021)

Danke. Dann wandert er ins Ersatzteillager und ich kann weiter unbesorgt meine Runden drehen.


----------



## B1H4 (7. April 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Nein, Ruf morgen früh direkt an, dann stecken sie die Dinger in nen Umschlag und im Idealfall sind die Mittwoch da. Zeig Mal Rest vom Rad


Das hat blendend funktioniert.
Heute waren die Teile in der Post, somit kann der Aufbau dann weiter gehen.

Super Service von Nicolai.
Da könnten sich manche andere Hersteller ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. April 2021)

Na perfekt, viel Spass beim Basteln


----------



## Stuntfrosch (7. April 2021)

Es dürfen auch gerne Bilder vom Aufbau gemacht werden 😁


----------



## chost (7. April 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Es dürfen auch gerne Bilder vom Aufbau gemacht werden 😁


Unbedingt 👍
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## B1H4 (7. April 2021)

So schön ist meine derzeitige Werkstatt leider nicht, dass ich da groß Bilder veröffentlichen möchte. 
Aber bevor ich meine Werkstatt in Angriff nehmen darf muss das Wohnhaus fertig werden. 
Da habe ich aber nur noch ein Zimmer und das ist fast fertig. 
Deswegen muss dann auch das G1 im Augenblick warten. 
Der Fluch und Segen eines großen Grundstücks. Ehemaliger Bauernhof mit Scheune und eigentlich ganz viel Platz


----------



## xMARTINx (7. April 2021)

B1H4 schrieb:


> So schön ist meine derzeitige Werkstatt leider nicht, dass ich da groß Bilder veröffentlichen möchte.
> Aber bevor ich meine Werkstatt in Angriff nehmen darf muss das Wohnhaus fertig werden.
> Da habe ich aber nur noch ein Zimmer und das ist fast fertig.
> Deswegen muss dann auch das G1 im Augenblick warten.
> Der Fluch und Segen eines großen Grundstücks. Ehemaliger Bauernhof mit Scheune und eigentlich ganz viel Platz


Ist ja verständlich. Ich würde den Rahmen so lange an mich nehmen bis meins kommt 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1H4 (7. April 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ist ja verständlich. Ich würde den Rahmen so lange an mich nehmen bis meins kommt 🤣


Dafür ist er schon zu weit aufgebaut.
Die Sattelstütze, die Gabel, der Vorbau, Lenker, Hinterrad und Tretlager sind schon drin. ☝️

😄
Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab, Überschrift ist KFKA


----------



## softbiker (11. April 2021)

Ich wollte heute an mein Helius 2008 meine neue GX GXP-Kurbel schrauben und habe ein schönes 38-directmount Ritzel mit 6 mm Offset gekauft und musste mit Ernüchterung feststellen dass das gar nicht hinhaut.
Was sich mir nicht erschliesst ist dass mein Rahmen mit BSA-Lager eine 47er Kettenlinie hat. Nun hab ich recherchiert dass ich mit dem 6mm Offset eine 49er Kettenlinie hinbekomme. 2mm hin oder her hätten mich jetzt nicht wirklich gestört aber selbst mit nur 3mm Offset bekomme ich dass 38er Ritzel nicht montiert weil es an der Kettenstrebe kratzt.
weiß jemand ein directmount-sram Ritzel mit 0mm Offset.
oder hat eine andere Lösung?
Grüsse Michi


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. April 2021)

Du meinst Kettenblatt, oder?
38 Zähne ist arg groß. Kommst du mit einem zb 32er oder 34er nicht aus?


----------



## softbiker (12. April 2021)

Nein ich bin auch viel im Flachland unterwegs. Ich hätte schon gern ein 38er


----------



## Martin31008 (14. April 2021)

Warum bekomme ich meine SRAM X5 10 Gang hinten nicht auf das grösste Ritzel geschaltet? Auch nach mehrfachem einstellen und Wechseln der Kassette es ist einfach mechanisch nicht möglich, das Schaltwerk geht nicht weit genug heraus. Ich hab auch schon den Endanschlag ganz entfernt. Ist das Schaltauge zu dick?


----------



## mnm (14. April 2021)

Ich fahre auch ein Argon GLF und das erste Mal Nicolai , mir ist nur aufgefallen das der Abstand von Schaltauge/Schaltwerk zum kleinsten Ritzel der Kassette recht groß ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Rahmen .
Vielleicht ist einfach der Weg vom Schaltwerk zu Ende .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (14. April 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Warum bekomme ich meine SRAM X5 10 Gang hinten nicht auf das grösste Ritzel geschaltet? Auch nach mehrfachem einstellen und Wechseln der Kassette es ist einfach mechanisch nicht möglich, das Schaltwerk geht nicht weit genug heraus. Ich hab auch schon den Endanschlag ganz entfernt. Ist das Schaltauge zu dick?Anhang anzeigen 1249816


Kann es sein, dass dein Schaltzug nicht sauber in der Tülle am Schaltwerk sitzt? Damit verlierst du Bowdenzug...


----------



## mnm (14. April 2021)

Stimmt sieht komisch aus , wenn du den Schaltzug löst und das Schaltwerk von Hand auf größte Ritzel drückst reicht es dann !??


----------



## Martin31008 (14. April 2021)

Das geht gerade so mit drücken, aber selbst wenn ich den Zug voll spanne geht das Schaltwerk nicht soweit raus. 
Ist schon alles richtig montiert. 
Ich dachte es gäbe vielleicht unterschiedliche Schaltaugen für SRAM und Shimano


----------



## B1H4 (14. April 2021)

Hi Martin,

eventuell musst du die Umschlingung richtig einstellen.
Ich hatte bis eben das gleiche Problem, aber ich bin immer noch beim Aufbau.
Die Hausrenovierung hat Vorrang.

Anbei die Bilder dazu
Wenn das Schaltwerk zu weit vorne steht, stößt die obere Leitrolle am Kettenrad an. Verstellen kannst du das an dieser Schraube.

LG Stefan


----------



## B1H4 (14. April 2021)

Einstellung selbstverständlich im Sag, will heißen, eigentlich musst du auf dem Rad sitzen.

Hier das Video von SRAM dazu





Ich habe mir Adapter gebaut, die ich anstelle des Federbeins einsetze.
Länge unbelastet
Länge im Sag
Länge für voll eingefedert.
Das macht Sinn, wenn man das Rad von Null an selbst aufbaut und alles einstellen musss. Von Kettenlänge über Kettenführung bis hin zu, schleift das Hinterrad am Sattel bei voll eingefahrener Sattelstütze?


----------



## Martin31008 (14. April 2021)

Danke ich werd mir das nochmal anschauen. Vor allem aber hab ich von meinem Agron CC hier noch ein zweites Schaltauge liegen. Mal schauen ob da ein Unterschied ist,ob das Schaltwerk dann näher an der Felge sitzt


----------



## shibboleth (14. April 2021)

Die Idee mit den Adaptern ist richtig gut!

Bzgl. des Problems, ich frag mal ganz blöd: die maximale Ritzelgröße des Schaltwerks reicht für deine Kassette aus? X5 gibts ja in mittel und lang und X5 ist eher für 2/3-fach, und das lange kann 36 Zähne maximal hinten... deine Kassette sieht aber größer aus. Vielleicht liegt da ja das Problem? Ist aber jetzt wirklich nur geraten.


----------



## Martin31008 (14. April 2021)

Das X5 Set kommt von einem Komplettrad und hat auch wirklich nur 36 Zähne. Das Problem ist auch nicht das ich nicht aufs Ritzel komme weil das Schaltwerk falsch eingestellt ist sondern das Schaltwerk geht nicht soweit raus das ich unter das grosse Ritzel komme. Der Astand zwischen Schaltauge und grossem Ritzel scheint zu weit. Und das ist ja wurscht ob ich da ein eine 8 oder ein 11 Gang Kassette fahre, das grosse Ritzel ist immer an der gleichen Stelle


----------



## Akira (17. April 2021)

Hat jemand ein aktuelles Argon AM mit Slide Ausfallenden und Bilder davon?


----------



## Trader Mario (26. April 2021)

Wo finde ich den die Rahmennummer beim Helius AM. Am Tretlagergehäuse kann ich nix finden. Gibt's da noch ne andere Stelle?

Edit: war fast nicht zu sehen dank Pulverbeschichtung. Hab sie gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (4. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre mein 2012 Helius AM, seit 2012 mit Vivid Air. Jetzt habe ich mein Touren-Fully verkauft und würde gerne etwas universeller unterwegs sein, der Vivid Air hat ja keine Pedal Platform/Lockout. Daher:
Welchen Dämpfer fürs Helius AM im Jahr 2021?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Mai 2021)

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem CC DB Air mit Climb Switch gemacht


----------



## Martin31008 (4. Mai 2021)

Gibts für das G1 einen Luftdämpfer oder nur Stahlfederdämpfer?


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Mai 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Gibts für das G1 einen Öldämpfer oder nur Stahlfederdämpfer?


Ernstgemeinte Frage ?


----------



## Martin31008 (5. Mai 2021)

Ich habe in den Abmessungen nur Stahfederdämpfer gefunden


----------



## nicbmxtb (5. Mai 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich habe in den Abmessungen nur Stahfederdämpfer gefunden


Direkt sogar lagernd 








						Fahrrad Dämpfer online kaufen | bike-components
					

Fahrrad Dämpfer von Rockshox, Fox Racing Shox und mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Mai 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich habe in den Abmessungen nur Stahfederdämpfer gefunden


Ich Frage weil mit Öl dämpfen Luft sowie Stahlfederdämpfer. Fahren kannst beides. Nur das ein G1 mit coil spürbar besser läuft


----------



## Martin31008 (5. Mai 2021)

Jo war ein Schreibfehler :-D


----------



## Symion (6. Mai 2021)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Lagergrößen wo am G1 verbaut sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spassbremse (10. Mai 2021)

N' Abend zusammen !

Quäle ein 2005 er Helius CC durch die Botanik  bei dem der hintere Dämpfer langsam überarbeitet / getauscht  werden muss / müsste. 

Alternative käme ein neuer in Frage : 
Wie sind die Einbaumaße ? 200 mm Gesamlänge ist bekannt. 
Welcher Hub ? 57 mm ? Ist das richtig ? Wenn nicht welcher Hub dann ? 

Dann wüßte ich wo und wie ich suchen müsste.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bingo1979 (10. Mai 2021)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> N' Abend zusammen !
> 
> Quäle ein 2005 er Helius CC durch die Botanik  bei dem der hintere Dämpfer langsam überarbeitet / getauscht  werden muss / müsste.
> 
> ...


selbst beim Hersteller Nicolai nachfragen hilft.


----------



## MieMaMeise (11. Mai 2021)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> selbst beim Hersteller Nicolai nachfragen hilft.


In einem Userforum, zwei Stunden nach Frage, das als erstbeste Antwort zu schreiben, werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## neurofibrill (15. Mai 2021)

Hope Floating Disc 203 streift am H Adapter. Sieht danach aus, als ob diese "Ringe" zw. Spider und Reibring die Übeltäter sind.

An der Lyric RC2 lief alles problemlos. Heute Umbau auf Pike Ultimate.

Problem bekannt?
Lösung, andere Bremsscheibe?
Evtl. Bremsaufnahme an der Pike nicht plan? Falls ja, wie prüfe ich das?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. Mai 2021)

Hatte ich auch mal. Bei mir reichte es eine Seite des Adapterers leicht abzuziehen. Es sind wohl die Ringe.


----------



## neurofibrill (15. Mai 2021)

Vorläufige Lösung: Drehmoment der Steckachse reduziert und Adapter+Sattel vor dem Festschrauben aktiv von der Scheibe weggezogen. Jetzt schleift erst mal nichts mehr. Ist aber extrem knapp und Bremssattel ausrichten eine Herausforderung.
Habs auch eben bei BC zufällig gelesen. Die Niete können schleifen.
Da müssen wohl neue Scheiben her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (17. Mai 2021)

Fährt jemand den aktuellen Conti MK hinten und kann was zur „Stabilität/ Pannensicherheit“ sagen?  Er hat ja im Gegensatz zu TrailKing und Co. kein Apex.. 

(bin kein Leichtgewicht, möchte aber auf der anstehenden Mehrtagestour auch keinen >1kg Reifen den Berg hoch treten..) 

Gruß


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## Elflamengo (17. Mai 2021)

provester schrieb:


> Fährt jemand den aktuellen Conti MK hinten und kann was zur „Stabilität/ Pannensicherheit“ sagen?  Er hat ja im Gegensatz zu TrailKing und Co. kein Apex..
> 
> (bin kein Leichtgewicht, möchte aber auf der anstehenden Mehrtagestour auch keinen >1kg Reifen den Berg hoch treten..)
> 
> Gruß


Fahre den Mountain King am Saturn (hinten). Einen Durchstich nach 15 Fahrten auf sehr steinigen Untergrund. Er rollt sehr sehr gut. Die Traktion im Uphill auf nassen Wurzeln könnte besser sein. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es ein guter Tourenreifen


----------



## beetle367 (17. Mai 2021)

provester schrieb:


> Fährt jemand den aktuellen Conti MK hinten und kann was zur „Stabilität/ Pannensicherheit“ sagen?  Er hat ja im Gegensatz zu TrailKing und Co. kein Apex..
> 
> (bin kein Leichtgewicht, möchte aber auf der anstehenden Mehrtagestour auch keinen >1kg Reifen den Berg hoch treten..)
> 
> Gruß


Fahre den Conti MK in 29 x 2,3 auf meinem Argon GTB in tubeless und bin mit dem Reifen zufrieden.
Bin von Anfang September bis jetzt etwas mehr als 6.000 km mit dem Reifen gefahren.
Es sind an verschiedenen Stellen Austritte der Milch erkennbar aber ich musste noch nichts weiter machen.

Hatte den Reifen auch ca. 4.250 km am G13 und dort hatte ich mal einen Nagel drin. Mit einer Salami (oder wie das heißt) verschlossen und war wieder dicht.


----------



## provester (17. Mai 2021)

Danke euch!
Gruß


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. Mai 2021)

Habt Ihr zufällig die Lagermaße für die Wippe vom ION(15) 2015 parat? 
Besten Dank


----------



## Stuntfrosch (1. Juni 2021)

Es ist das 6802 15x24x5.
Für den Fall, dass mal jemand sucht....


----------



## neurofibrill (15. Juni 2021)

Wie ist das korrekte Anzugsmoment für das Ion Schaltauge? Habe im techsheet nichts gefunden. Werte allg. Dremo Tabelle N bin ich mir auch unsicher.


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Juni 2021)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> Wie ist das korrekte Anzugsmoment für das Ion Schaltauge? Habe im techsheet nichts gefunden. Werte allg. Dremo Tabelle N bin ich mir auch unsicher.


Nimmt man zum Beispiel das Ion 15 wierden die Schrauben vom Rado mit 7-8Nm trocken angegeben


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Juni 2021)

Danke! Selbe Info kam heute von N. Das mit Schaltauge und Rado geht auf meine Kappe. Infos Rado stehen auch im G13 tech sheet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (17. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich aber durchaus ernst gemeint. Sind hier Spezialisten an Bord, die im Sommer ihr Fahrwerk neu abstimmen? Ich habe heute zum Beispiel das Bike aus dem Keller geholt und es in den sonnigen Garten gestellt. Der Einfluss der warmen Sonne auf den Reifendruck ist erheblich. Gabel und Dämpfer müssten sich ja ähnlich verhalten. Bisher war ich nur zu faul und habe es nicht überprüft. Fährt hier also jemand ein Sommer und ein Wintersetup?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2021)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich aber durchaus ernst gemeint. Sind hier Spezialisten an Bord, die im Sommer ihr Fahrwerk neu abstimmen? Ich habe heute zum Beispiel das Bike aus dem Keller geholt und es in den sonnigen Garten gestellt. Der Einfluss der warmen Sonne auf den Reifendruck ist erheblich. Gabel und Dämpfer müssten sich ja ähnlich verhalten. Bisher war ich nur zu faul und habe es nicht überprüft. Fährt hier also jemand ein Sommer und ein Wintersetup?



Luftgabel und Dämpfer gehen natürlich schneller. Wenns heiß ist dreh ich an der Gabel immer 1-2 klicks Zugstufe langsamer.
Beim Dämpfer machts, je nach Lufdruck und Luftkammergröße zirka 1 Bar aus, pro 20 Grad unterschied.....oder warens 10 Grad  🤔
Stelle mein Rad deswegen nie in die pralle Sonne...soll nur vom Fahren warm werden 

G.


----------



## MadCyborg (18. Juni 2021)

Den Luftdruck in Gabel und Dämpfer fasse ich nicht an. Da merke ich (Fahrwerkslegastheniker) auch keinen Unterschied. In der Dämpung merke ich den Unterschied allerdings schon, aber auch nicht so, dass ich die deshalb anfassen würde.
Reifen pumpe ich zu Hause auf und gebe im Winter dann eher noch 0,1 bar extra.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Juni 2021)

Reifen ist klar, bei Hitze haben sie mehr druck und verlieren in hoeheren Gefilden davon etwas fuer alle die im Gebirge unterwegs sind.
Das gleiche ist natuerlich richtig fuer Daempfer und Gabel, aber das ist mmn vernachlaessigbar, vor allem hab ich ja auch einen anderen Sag am Anfang deer tour mit vollem 3L Camelbak und gegen Ende der Tour, ich bleib da aber nicht stehen um es anzugleichen.


----------



## B1H4 (24. Juni 2021)

Die Frage wurde bestimmt schon mal gestellt.
Welches Drehmoment möchte die Hinterachse am G1 haben?


----------



## B1H4 (24. Juni 2021)

kaum stellt man blöde Fragen, schon findet man die Antwort


----------



## Martin31008 (29. Juni 2021)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem G1 EBoxx und einem GT1 EBoxx ?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. Juni 2021)

Das eine ist ein Fahrrad, das andere ein Mofa.


----------



## Martin31008 (29. Juni 2021)

Nö es gibt auch ein G1 EBoxx :-D

Das Mofa ist das EBoxx Speed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (29. Juni 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem G1 EBoxx und einem GT1 EBoxx ?


Unterschiedliche Geo, GT1 ist etwas tourenorientierter. Längeres Steuerrohr, etwas weniger flacher LW, aufrechtere Sitzposition, weniger Reach, mehr Stack, längeres Sitzrohr.
Vergleich einfach mal die techsheets.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (30. Juni 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Nö es gibt auch ein G1 EBoxx :-D
> 
> Das Mofa ist das EBoxx Speed


Meine Antwort bezieht sich auf deine ursprüngliche Frage, vor der Bearbeitung.


----------



## cherryhaze (10. Juli 2021)

Moin, ich bekomme voraussichtlich KW 32 mein Saturn 14 ST XL Rahmen und habe mir soweit alles zusammengehamstert, bis auf die Pike Ultimate. Wollte eigentlich die 140mm 29er mit 42mm Offset in silber, die ist bei r2 auch schon bestellt, allerdings Lieferdatum September. Auch Bike24 und BikeDiscount verschieben ihre Lieferprognosen immer weiter weg. Der Plan war nun mal, im Sommerurlaub das Ding mit meinem Daddy aufzubauen (ersten drei Augustwochen) und natürlich auch gebührend auszufahren!
Habe jetzt eine 150mm mit 51er Offset lagernd gefunden, mach ich mir da die Geo kaputt? Bei der Probefahrt meinten die netten Menschen, die 44mm im Techsheet sind da eigentlich nur drin, weil sie halt auf Fox setzen. Bin ein 1.90 Sitzzwerg und habe mich auf dem XL mehr „im Bike“ gefühlt als auf dem L.
Das war meine lange kurze Frage 
ps. Klar kann ich Nicolai fragen, wollte es aber erstmal hier probieren


----------



## extrembikerp (10. Juli 2021)

Hatte die gleiche Frage (auch für Saturn ST XL), hier die Antwort von Nicolai:

Wir empfehlen grundsätzlich ein kürzeres Offset, aber natürlich kannst die Gabel verbauen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Juli 2021)

Kann mir hier jemand mit EXT Storia V3 Lok den Innendurchmesser der Federn (Auflage am Dämpfer) messen ?


----------



## justanicename (19. Juli 2021)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand mit EXT Storia V3 Lok den Innendurchmesser der Federn (Auflage am Dämpfer) messen ?


38,5mm
EXT Springs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (20. August 2021)

Ist eine kürzere Sitzstrebe am EBOXX G1 bzw GT1 in S möglich? Meine Frau hat ein G16 in S, hier ist die Strebe 15mm kürzer als beim EBOXX.

Jetzt soll damit aber ein Kinderanhänger gezogen werden. Auch bei einer 125er Stütze wird der Platz sehr knapp, um den zu befestigen. Sie hat beim G16 eine 160er Revive, die bis zum Anschlag eingesteckt ist. 125er ergibt 35mm delta. Abzüglich 15mm komme ich auf 20mm. Das dürfte nicht langen.

Macht das N noch, was dürfte das kosten?


----------



## Bingo1979 (20. August 2021)

Meinst du wirklich Sitzstrebe? Ich vermute du meinst das Sitzrohr.


----------



## beetle (20. August 2021)

Ist das nicht das gleiche? Ich meine nicht die Druckstrebe.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (20. August 2021)

Hi beetle,

ich hoffe, dass ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Du möchtest ein kürzeres Sitzrohr, damit die Stütze etwas heraus steht um den Anhänger dort zu befestigen.

Beim EBOXX sind wir mit dem Sitzrohr bei Größe S bei absoluten Minimum. Erst einmal bieten wir Maßrahmen beim EBOXX nicht an. Darüber hinaus verhindert das tiefere Oberrohr dann schon die Kompatibilität mit einem Piggyback Dämpfer. Am Ende ist das Sitzrohr dann so kurz, dass man kaum noch eine Stütze rein bekommt.

Mein alternativer Vorschlag wäre die Befestigung des Anhängers an der Hinterachse. Thule bzw. Weber Kupplung haben wir schon direkt verbaut 


Beste Grüße

Max


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. August 2021)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Hi beetle,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Du möchtest ein kürzeres Sitzrohr, damit die Stütze etwas heraus steht um den Anhänger dort zu befestigen.
> 
> ...



Ich vermute Beetle meint das hier um einen Tout Terrain Anhänger zu befestigen:





Hab die Kupplung am Nucleon/Argon AM auf dem Sitzrohrüberstand geklemmt.
Beim GPI auf der Moveloc Stütze da wegen Gusset nur Überstand für Sattelklemme da war.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## beetle (20. August 2021)

Genau das ist der Plan. Tout Terrain kann man nicht an der Achse befestigen. Und ich will ja auch nicht die Stütze weiter einstecken, sondern nur genug Überstand haben, damit ich den Adapter befestigen kann. 

Wie hoch baut denn eigentlich der Tout Terrain Adapter?


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. August 2021)

beetle schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Plan. Tout Terrain kann man nicht an der Achse befestigen. Und ich will ja auch nicht die Stütze weiter einstecken, sondern nur genug Überstand haben, damit ich den Adapter befestigen kann.
> 
> Wie hoch baut denn eigentlich der Tout Terrain Adapter?



40mm.

Beim Nucleon hab ich mir dazu das Sitzrohr über dem Gusset noch etwas länger machen lassen.
Einfach mal in meinem Fotoalbum schmökern ...

Hab gerade noch oben gesehen dass du von Rahmengröße S geschrieben hast.
Es könnte sein dass dann der Montagepunkt für den Hänger etwas niedrig ist und du ggfs auf eine feste Sattelstütze wechseln musst.
Habt Ihr den Anhänger schon, bzw zum Ausprobieren in eurer nähe ?

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Martin31008 (9. Februar 2022)

Was für Dämpfermasse hat ein G16 ION EBoxx? 

Der Link bei Nicolai führt leider zum Techsheet vom ION-G19 - 2019

230 x 65 mm, 216 x 64 mm oder 210 x 55 mm

Und die Buchsen sind 22 x 8 mm oder 20,0 x 8 mm

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## justanicename (9. Februar 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Was für Dämpfermasse hat ein G16 ION EBoxx?
> 
> Der Link bei Nicolai führt leider zum Techsheet vom ION-G19 - 2019
> 
> ...


Welches MJ?
Mein altes G16 EBoxx3 aus 2017 (mit dem Pacecast Unterrohr) hatte 216x64 (hatte da nen 216x63 CC IL Coil nachher drin) mit 22 x 8.
Techsheet 2017 EBoxx


----------



## Martin31008 (9. Februar 2022)

2018er Baujahr 
Habe die Datei mittlerweile von Nicolai bekommen. 
Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mat203 (18. Februar 2022)

Kurze Frage bezüglich dem Einbau der Hohlachsen: die Achsen leicht gefettet oder trocken einbauen?
Ich hatte beim Ausbau das Problem, dass ich einen der Vorspanndeckel aufgrund festsitzender Schraubensicherung nicht abbekommen hatte (die Achse hat sich mitgedreht).


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. April 2022)

Hey alle, an meinem G15 (2019) habe ich Spiel im Hinterbaulager. Genauer gesagt dem Swingarm. Wenn ich diese einmal wechseln muss, will ich gleich die des Rickerarm mit wechseln. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das ohne weiteres selbst machbar ist? Wird spezial Werkzeug benötigt? Und welche Lager nehme ich? Bei Bike Components gibt's das passende Lagerset für stolze 70€. Lohnt sich das oder kaufe ich die lieber selbst und dann ggf. hochwertigere z. B. Edelstahl?

Danke 😁


----------



## pommes5 (21. April 2022)

Sicherlich kannst du dir die Teile auch anderswo zusammenkaufen und dann rumbasteln. Ich persönlich habe für mein ION 16 das Werkzeug und die Lager direkt bei Nicolai gekauft und war mit mittelmäßigem handwerklichen Können dann selbst in der Lage, die Lager zu wechseln. Passte alles wie Arsch auf Eimer und hat einfach funktioniert. Das war mir das Geld wert. Kein Stress damit und schnell wieder biken.


----------



## PioneerPixel (21. April 2022)

@pommes5 da stimme ich dir zu. Hatte gestern auch Nicolai per Mail gefragt ob ich Werkzeug und Lager direkt bei Ihnen bestellen kann. Warte noch auf Antwort. Welches Werkzeug genau hast du mit gekauft?


----------



## pommes5 (22. April 2022)

Klaus hat es mir als "das passende Werkzeug für deine Lager" verkauft. Ob das "das eine Nicolai Universalwerkzeugset" oder das "ION 16 Werkzeugset" ist, weiß ich nicht. Es passte aber alles.


----------



## dom_i (22. April 2022)

Ihr braucht ein Werkzeug um die Lager ein- und auszupressen und ein Werkzeug um die Hauptlagerachse raus zu klopfen bzw später wieder einzutreiben. Durchführung ist aber gut beschrieben und für jeden machbar.


----------



## PioneerPixel (22. April 2022)

Habe bei Nicolai angerufen und mir wurde folgendes angeboten, was ich nun bestellt habe:

1Stk.  S7100152  Lagersatz G1 G13 G15 G16 G19
1Stk.  S5701003  Montagedornsatz 2 tlg. -für Aluachsen mit Gewinde
1Stk.  S5701131  NBT - NICOLAI BEARING TOOL - 2020

Die Anleitung zum Wechsel der Lager am Horstlink, Swing- und Rockerarm findet sich hier: https://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/2021_01_NICOLAI-NBT_de_en.pdf

Sobald es da ist, mache ich mich ans Werk


----------



## provester (22. April 2022)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Habe bei Nicolai angerufen und mir wurde folgendes angeboten, was ich nun bestellt habe:
> 
> 1Stk.  S7100152  Lagersatz G1 G13 G15 G16 G19
> 1Stk.  S5701003  Montagedornsatz 2 tlg. -für Aluachsen mit Gewinde
> ...



In den Tech Sheets findet man noch ausführlichere Anleitungen - dort sind die einzelnen Arbeitsschritte bebildert erläutert..

Nur zur Info

Gruß


----------



## cocoon79 (10. Mai 2022)

Hi, ist es möglich nen G1 Rahmen in Raw nachträglich zu eloxieren sodass später alle Lager trotzdem noch passen und es auch sonst keinerlei Probleme gibt? Sind generell Steinschläge im Unterrohr ein Problem was die Stabilität angeht ( kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen)? Und wer eloxiert? Vielleicht gibt's hier ein paar Tipps bzgl Firmen die sich mit Nicolai-Rahmen auskennen?
Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (10. Mai 2022)

Auf der letzten Hausmesse habe ich explizit danach gefragt, Nicolai wird dir sicherlich einen guten Komplettpreis anbieten, eloxieren tut die Firma Kothe Galvanik in Hildesheim


----------



## Stuntfrosch (10. Mai 2022)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Hi, ist es möglich nen G1 Rahmen in Raw nachträglich zu eloxieren sodass später alle Lager trotzdem noch passen und es auch sonst keinerlei Probleme gibt? Sind generell Steinschläge im Unterrohr ein Problem was die Stabilität angeht ( kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen)? Und wer eloxiert? Vielleicht gibt's hier ein paar Tipps bzgl Firmen die sich mit Nicolai-Rahmen auskennen?
> Merci


Diese Antwort habe ich dazu erhalten:
"...
Das kann ich dir leider nicht anbieten. 
Wir bieten Eloxierungen nur für neue Rahmen an.
Bei gebrauchten Rahmen steigt das Risiko schlechter Ergebnisse oder Schäden.
...."


----------



## cocoon79 (11. Mai 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Auf der letzten Hausmesse habe ich explizit danach gefragt, Nicolai wird dir sicherlich einen guten Komplettpreis anbieten, eloxieren tut die Firma Kothe Galvanik in Hildesheim


Die Frage ist halt was ein guter Komplettpreis ist...2800 ohne Dämpfer sind halt schon ne Hausnummer. Klar, Nicolai ist halt schon ne Hausnummer, aber ich hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit gesehen nen gebrauchten gut erhaltenen Rahmen zu ergattern in Raw. Allerdings gefällt mir ja der Rahmen in Bronze so gut😉


----------



## cocoon79 (11. Mai 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Diese Antwort habe ich dazu erhalten:
> "...
> Das kann ich dir leider nicht anbieten.
> Wir bieten Eloxierungen nur für neue Rahmen an.
> ...


Bei wem hast da angefragt?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (11. Mai 2022)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Bei wem hast da angefragt?


Unter der allgemeinen Email Adresse.
Namen möchte ich nicht nennen.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (11. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen,

nachträglich eloxieren bieten wir grundsätzlich nicht an, denn:


es kann zu Problemen mit den Lagerpassungen kommen
das Eloxalergebnis insbesondere bei bronze kann sehr schlecht ausfallen
ein zweites Mal eloxieren verschlimmert Punkt 1 und 2 meistens

Ein bei uns lagernder oder neu gefertigter Rahmen kann einmalig eloxiert werden. Bei einem gebrauchten Rahmen in raw können wir nachträglich nur eine Pulverbeschichtung anbieten. Natürlich lässt sich ein bereits pulverbeschichteter Rahmen abbeizen und nochmals erneut beschichten. 

Beste Grüße
NICOLAI SUPPORT (Max)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibboleth (25. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand ein Ratt in bronze elox mit extralove blau und kann mir ein Foto davon zeigen?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. Juni 2022)

Ich habe da so ne Idee. Es gibt doch diese Keramikbeschichtungen für Autos, mittlerweile sogar für Edelstahl Küchengeräte um Fingerabdrücke zu verhindern. 
Könnte man das nicht einfach auch auf Raw Alu auftragen mit dem gleichen Effekt? (Länger glänzend, Schmutzabweisend)


----------



## Simbl (2. Juni 2022)

Würde ich nicht machen. Hab bei meiner Ducati letztes Jahr die Auspuffblenden für ein haufen Geld Keramik beschichten lassen. Mittlerweile hat die Oberfläche deutlich sichtbare Beschädigungen durch Steinschläge. Bei nem Fahrradrahmen hält das sicher noch weniger gut.


----------



## Botje (2. Juni 2022)

Simbl schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen. Hab bei meiner Ducati letztes Jahr die Auspuffblenden für ein haufen Geld Keramik beschichten lassen. Mittlerweile hat die Oberfläche deutlich sichtbare Beschädigungen durch Steinschläge. Bei nem Fahrradrahmen hält das sicher noch weniger gut.


Cerakote? 
Dachte das mal beim Turbolader Auto und auspuff Motorrad machen zu lassen, nicht für Optik sondern für Wärmedammung. 
Wenn das Zeug nicht hält macht das kei keinen Sinn.


----------



## Simbl (2. Juni 2022)

Ja Cerakote. Ich kann nacher mal ein Bild machen wenn ich dran denk.


----------



## Simbl (3. Juni 2022)




----------



## Simbl (3. Juni 2022)

Man siehts ganz gut an den Schraubenköpfen das die Keramikbeschichtung nicht gut hebt, oder auch an den vielen Steinschlägen vom Reifen. Für das das der Spaß gut 300€ gekostet hat wirklich mies. Hätt ich mir lieber nen 2K Lack geholt und selber eingebrannt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Juni 2022)

Meine Idee war eher sowas um die 30€.








						Nexgen Ceramic Spray Coating | Rated 5 Stars | Nexgen
					

Nexgen ceramic spray contains 13% SiO2, the most concentrated DIY ceramic coating on the market. Maintain a perfect finish, every time.




					getnexgen.com


----------



## Martin31008 (20. Juni 2022)

Meine 3 XL Räder GLF, Saturn11 und Argon GTB sollen neue Lenker/Vorbau Kombinationen bekommen. 

Macht ein Upgrade von 31.8 auf 35mm Sinn?

Welche Vorbaulängen wären angebracht?

Ich fahre jetzt 40/60/75 (GLF/GTB/Saturn)


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Macht ein Upgrade von 31.8 auf 35mm Sinn?



Nein...nein....nein................nein

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (26. Juni 2022)

"Bike zu Nicolai schicken"

Weiß jemand zufällig mit welchen Fixkosten da ungefähr zu rechnen ist bezgl. dem Versand ?

Als erstes muss anscheinend eine Transport-Box bestellt werden ?
Was kommt dann vorraussichtlich an Versandkosten hinzu für Hin- und Rückversand ?


Gibt es hier vielleicht sogar jemanden aus Berlin der diese Transportbox schon rumstehen hat?


----------



## duc916 (29. Juni 2022)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Argon GX und dem CX?
Können die fehlenden Gewinde für Flaschenhalter nachgerüstet werden?


----------



## pillehille (29. Juni 2022)

GX ist der CX Nachfolger, 
->Mehr Reifenfreiheit, Interne Zugverlegung, tieferes Oberrohr, neue HUF/YOKE Frästeile
Ich find mein GX deutlich schicker als mein altes CX.
Einen Performance-Unterschied merke ich aber nicht.

Ich glaube auf eigene Faust den Rahmen zu nieten kommt bzgl Garantie nicht so gut.
Am besten schreibst du mal eine Mail


----------



## duc916 (29. Juni 2022)

Danke


----------



## Martin31008 (29. Juni 2022)

duc916 schrieb:


> Können die fehlenden Gewinde für Flaschenhalter nachgerüstet werden?


Das kann man bei Nicolai machen. Es gibt jedoch vorgaben bezüglich der Menge an Nieten sowie Position. Es geht dabei um den Abstand zb zum Tretlager und zum Steuerlager. Ich hab an meinem Argon CX 2 Nieten auf dem Oberrohr, 2 unter dem Unterrohr, 2 am Sitzrohr und die üblichen 3 für die Kabelhalter. 

Vielleicht helfen dir die B-Rad Schienen von Wolftooth




 
Gruss aus Hannover von dem, der gerade das Tretlagergewinde am Saturn zerstört hat...


----------



## duc916 (29. Juni 2022)

Können die Schienen komplett ohne Bohrungen am Rahmen fixiert werden?
Ist das geländetauglich?
@Martin31008 : Viel Glück fürs Gewinde!


----------



## Martin31008 (29. Juni 2022)

Nein aber du kannst zumindest am Unterrohr an den Zughaltern 2 Trinkflaschen festmachen. Dazu noch eine klettbare Oberrohrtasche eine Arschrakete und ne Lenkertasche, fertig.


----------



## aibeekey (14. Juli 2022)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, was der Unterschied zwischen Umlenkhebellagerachse und Schwingenlagerachse ist?

An beiden Positionen haben die Lager den gleichen ID (15mm). Ebenso haben beide die gleichen Gewinde, da ja auch die Lagerabdeckungen die gleichen sind.

Unterscheiden die sich in der Breite oder warum haben die verschiedene Teilenummern?

Weiß @guru39 das eventuell?

Screenshots sind von Bike-Components. Soweit ich das gesehen habe, sind das bei allen ION bzw. G-Modellen verschiedene Teilenummern.


----------



## Mat203 (14. Juli 2022)

Vielleicht ist es ganz trivial und die Länge der Achsen ist unterschiedlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (14. Juli 2022)

Mat203 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ganz trivial und die Länge der Achsen ist unterschiedlich



Ja genau, das wäre eine Option. Aber vielleicht weiß es ja jemand sicher.


----------



## aibeekey (19. Juli 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, was der Unterschied zwischen Umlenkhebellagerachse und Schwingenlagerachse ist?
> 
> An beiden Positionen haben die Lager den gleichen ID (15mm). Ebenso haben beide die gleichen Gewinde, da ja auch die Lagerabdeckungen die gleichen sind.
> 
> ...





Mat203 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ganz trivial und die Länge der Achsen ist unterschiedlich



Auflösung:

Ion 16 Geometron (bzw. eben Ion 16 ohne G): 
beide Achsen gleich (57.5mm)

G16:
Schwingenlager 62mm
Umlenkhebel 57.5mm


----------



## Bingo1979 (2. August 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich habe eine Frage zur Garantie bei Nicolai Rahmen.

Nicolai gewährt ja 5 Jahre auch die Rahmen.
Gilt dies auch für den Zweitbesitzer? Sprich die Garantie wird an den Zweitbesitzer übertragen.  Ich dachte ja, kann aber auf der Homepage von Nicolai hierzu nichts finden.

Kann jemand von Euch helfen?

Grüße Ingo


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. August 2022)

In einer Bike Markt Anzeige eines Nicolai Rahmens steht ja. Ich weiß es selber aber auch nicht 100%


----------



## Bingo1979 (2. August 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> In einer Bike Markt Anzeige eines Nicolai Rahmens steht ja. Ich weiß es selber aber auch nicht 100%


Das ist meine Anzeige. 😀
Ich bin allerdings von einem möglichen Käufer angeschrieben worden, der meinte das die Garantie nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt.

Deshalb möchte ich es klären. Möchte fair sein und mögliche Käufer nicht täuschen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. August 2022)

Steht in den AGBs 7 e v:


> Über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung hinaus gewähren wir unseren Kunden freiwillig eine Garantie von insgesamt 5 Jahren ab Verkaufsdatum […] Ohne Einschränkung der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsrechte des Kunden gelten für die von uns freiwillig gewährte Garantie folgende zusätzliche Bedingungen:
> 
> (v) Unsere freiwillige Garantie gilt nur für den Ersterwerber des Produktes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G3org (2. August 2022)

> (v) Unsere freiwillige Garantie gilt nur für den Ersterwerber des Produktes.


Quelle: https://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/agb-rechtliches/


----------



## Bingo1979 (2. August 2022)

G3org schrieb:


> Quelle: https://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/agb-rechtliches/


Danke. Das hatte ich nicht gesehen.

Schade, aber so ist es halt.

Grüße Ingo


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. August 2022)

Wie immer, wer bremst verliert, man muss schon der erste sein.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. August 2022)

Also irgendwas stimmt mit den Geodaten bezüglich des BB Drop nicht. Beim S14 steht -30mm für 29, beim G1 -32 für 29.
Mein Saturn hat im Stand eine Tretlagerhöhe von 360mm, das G1 343mm.
2mm ist der Unterschied nicht!
Das Saturn hat 150/130 mit 29/29 und das G1 170/160 ebenfalls 29/29.
Beide auf Maxxis 2.5er Walzen mit 35mm Felge.


----------



## pommes5 (5. August 2022)

Spannend diese Aussage bzgl. Garantie für Zweitbesitzer. Das war glaube ich bei N nicht immer so. Oder ich hatte Kulanzglück. Hatte letztes Jahr einen Riss in einem (vor 4 Jahren) gebraucht gekauften Rahmen. Das habe ich in der ersten Kommunikation direkt erwähnt, auf der Originalrechnung stand ein anderer Name, das war also nicht versteckt meinerseits. Wurde einfach problemlos und für mich kostenfrei repariert.


----------



## G3org (5. August 2022)

Für den Hersteller gibt die Formulierung schon Sinn. Solange es gut läuft und die Garantiefälle im Rahmen bleiben, kann man sich großzügig Kulant zeigen, wenn‘s irgendwie nicht mehr geht ist man fein raus. Kann ich schon verstehen.


----------



## aibeekey (5. August 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Also irgendwas stimmt mit den Geodaten bezüglich des BB Drop nicht. Beim S14 steht -30mm für 29, beim G1 -32 für 29.
> Mein Saturn hat im Stand eine Tretlagerhöhe von 360mm, das G1 343mm.
> 2mm ist der Unterschied nicht!
> Das Saturn hat 150/130 mit 29/29 und das G1 170/160 ebenfalls 29/29.
> Beide auf Maxxis 2.5er Walzen mit 35mm Felge.



In den Techsheets zum G1 hatte ich 2019 auch mehrere Fehler gefunden (die mittlerweile behoben wurden, siehe Post weiter unten).
Einbauhöhe scheint nach wie vor einen Fehler zu haben. Im 29er G1 techsheet steht einmal 556mm im Header und 567mm in der Tabelle.
556 macht aber nur bei 27.5 Sinn bzw. wäre selbst dann nur eine 160mm Gabel. Dürfte also auch ein Fehler sein.
567mm wäre eine 29er mit ca. 160mm.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (5. August 2022)

Hi dogdaysunrise,

der Wert der Tretlagerhöhe vom G1 - 29 erscheint plausibel.
Generell gehen die Techsheets immer von den Referenzmaßen der Gabel und auch der Laufräder (Reifen) aus.
Welche Mutation hast du bei dem Saturn zur Zeit? Kannst du uns ein Bild von der Seite schicken? Welche Gabel ist genau verbaut? Vielleicht kommen wir so dem unterschiedlichen Ergebnis auf die Spur.

Beste Grüße
NICOLAI-Support
(Max)


----------



## aibeekey (5. August 2022)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Hi dogdaysunrise,
> 
> der Wert der Tretlagerhöhe vom G1 - 29 erscheint plausibel.
> Generell gehen die Techsheets immer von den Referenzmaßen der Gabel und auch der Laufräder (Reifen) aus.
> ...



Laut den relativ frischen Fotos (Juli) aus dem andren Thread ist da eine Lyrik im S14. Die hat als 29er 561mm Einbauhöhe. Das Saturn 4 hat die Angabe von -30mm aber für Einbauhöhe 537mm. Das macht also 24mm Differenz. Allerdings am Tretlager eben entsprechend weniger Delta.

Max, wie werden die Tabellen eigentlich erstellt? Ich nehme an, wie werden per Hand aus dem CAD abgetippt oder?
Allerdings muss ich meine Aussage von oben zurückziehen, die Fehler, die ich damals 2019 gefunden hatte, sind nicht mehr drin


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. August 2022)

Mir fiel das nur auf weil mich interessierte, wie hoch das Tretlager dann beim S16 wäre.
Hier tolle Garagenfotos mit Katzenschwanz.
Es ist eine Lyrik 150mm und beide bikes sind mit Standard Mutatoren, hab nix geändert oder extra bestellt. Beide 29/29 auch wenn es im Foto fast mullet aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spassbremse (6. August 2022)

Servus !

Wo wir grad beim Thema G1 29 Zoll sind werf ich mal ne Frage in den Raum : 
Ist der EXT-Dämpfer  wenn er bei Nicolai mit einem G1- Rahmen  bestellt wird speziell  auf den Rahmen angepasst / getunt oder kann ich mir später einen "Standard"- EXT-Dämpfer kaufen und der passt von der Hardware ohne Modifikationen ? Die Feder passt jeder nach seinem Gewicht an, das ist bekannt.

Danke.

Mfg Spassbremse


----------



## Martin31008 (8. August 2022)

Keiner?

Gut dann meine Frage:

Sind Mud Guards noch angesagt oder fährt man das nicht mehr?


----------



## qlaus (9. August 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Sind Mud Guards noch angesagt oder fährt man das nicht mehr?


Ich fahr das kleine Syntace Teil, schützt das untere Steuersatz-Lager ganz gut vor Dreck, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## B1H4 (9. August 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Keiner?
> 
> Gut dann meine Frage:
> 
> Sind Mud Guards noch angesagt oder fährt man das nicht mehr?




Ich fahre den originalen Fender von FOX.
Der schützt IMHO die Tauchrohre etwas vor Beschuss mit Steinen und Dreck. 
Jeder andere macht das aber auch. 
Ob besser oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt.
Ob nötig, darf auch jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## shibboleth (9. August 2022)

Ich hab ungern Hunde- und Pferdekacke im Gesicht und finde Mudguards daher super.


----------



## TommyTheMan (9. August 2022)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Servus !
> 
> Wo wir grad beim Thema G1 29 Zoll sind werf ich mal ne Frage in den Raum :
> Ist der EXT-Dämpfer  wenn er bei Nicolai mit einem G1- Rahmen  bestellt wird speziell  auf den Rahmen angepasst / getunt oder kann ich mir später einen "Standard"- EXT-Dämpfer kaufen und der passt von der Hardware ohne Modifikationen ? Die Feder passt jeder nach seinem Gewicht an, das ist bekannt.
> ...


Hi,

ja der Ext Dämpfer von Nicolai ist auf den Rahmen abgestimmt, früher war auch der Hydrauliche bottom-out Nicolai exlusiv im Storia, den gibt es mittlerweile aber glaube ich standart mäßig im neuen Storia.
Aber die sphärischen Lager gibt es soweit ich weiß nur über Nicolai so.


----------



## trailterror (9. August 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Keiner?
> 
> Gut dann meine Frage:
> 
> ...



Die frage ist doch nicht ob angesagt oder nicht, sondern ob du beim fahren eins benötigtst/einen sinn drin siehst 🤷‍♂️


----------



## cherryhaze (12. August 2022)

Knacken beim Einfedern des Dämpfers, gehe gleich in‘ Keller und mache mal alles sauber. Techsheet Stahlschrauben 17,5 und Titanschrauben 14,5 nm. Woher weiß ich denn was ich hab?


----------



## aibeekey (12. August 2022)

cherryhaze schrieb:


> Knacken beim Einfedern des Dämpfers, gehe gleich in‘ Keller und mache mal alles sauber. Techsheet Stahlschrauben 17,5 und Titanschrauben 14,5 nm. Woher weiß ich denn was ich hab?



Wenn die Schrauben magnetisch sind, ist es fix kein Titan.
Wenn sie nicht magnetisch sind, heißt es jedoch nicht automatisch, dass es Titan ist. Kommt dann auf die Stahllegierung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibboleth (12. August 2022)

Merkt man eigentlich am Gewicht. Titanschrauben sind für ihre Größe "zu leicht". Mag durchaus sein dass andere das nicht erspüren können, ich hab aber sowieso oft Schrauben in diversen Größen (aus Stahl) in der Hand und finds daher völlig offensichtlich.  Im Zweifelsfall such dir irgendein Ding in einer ähnlichen Größe von dem du weißt dass es aus Stahl ist. Ist wirklich kein Problem das zu erspüren.

Edelstahl ist oft nicht oder nur sehr schwach magnetisch, deswegen würd ich über's Gewicht gehen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. August 2022)

@NICOLAI-Support , angefragte Fotos sind oben, falls ihr mich vergessen habt. ;-)


----------



## cherryhaze (13. August 2022)

cherryhaze schrieb:


> Knacken beim Einfedern des Dämpfers, gehe gleich in‘ Keller und mache mal alles sauber. Techsheet Stahlschrauben 17,5 und Titanschrauben 14,5 nm. Woher weiß ich denn was ich hab?


Tja, war die Sattelstütze 
Hab mich aber vor dem Ausbau mal mit Drehmo ab 14nm hochgetastet, war auf 16,5. Kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass letztes Jahr beim Aufbau da 2 Werte vertreten waren. Und auf den Köpfen ist eine Bezeichnung die bei Google Edelstahl ausspuckt. Ich frage immer erst bevor ich nachdenke..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. August 2022)

Kurzes statement _-> _Kurzes "darum fahr ich Nicolai"

Bei einem kniffligen, technischen uphill hats mich gelegt, Rad ist mit dem Oberrohr gegen eine Felsen geknallt, einige Kratzer, einige tiefere.
Zuhause konnte ich mit dem Schleifschwamm die leichten beseitigen, da raw, die tieferen bleiben als Kriegswunde.
Bei anderen hätte ich jetzt bestimmt ne Delle im Oberrohr wegen Coladosenwandstärke und bei nem Carbon Rahmen würde ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen ob der sich nicht intern delaminiert hat.
Deshalb Nicolai...FTW!


----------



## h0tz (27. August 2022)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> nachträglich eloxieren bieten wir grundsätzlich nicht an, denn:
> 
> ...



Moinmoin,

gilt das auch für Hardtails, da sollten keine kritischen Passungen dran sein!? Ich würde eigentlich gerne mein Argon Road (raw) über den Winter in Titan eloxieren lassen…
Es ist übrigens der Rahmen aus dem 2016er Katalog 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## qlaus (27. August 2022)

Hallo, nach dem kleinen Federelemente Service an einem Saturn 11 beim Aufräumen auf dem Boden gefunden:



Und keine Ahnung, wo die her sein könnte.
Revive: wurde nicht angefasst
GX Gruppe: fehlt offensichtlich nichts, funktioniert einwandfrei
Fox 34 SC: kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wurde auf der Werkbank  servitiert
Fox DPS: dito

Konnte am Rad keine Möglichkeit finden, diesen Gewindestift unterzubringen.

Jemand eine Idee, woher das Ding kommen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tz (27. August 2022)

Zumindest beim Helius sind/waren die Lagerdeckel mit Madenschrauben gekontert, meine ich 🤔


----------



## qlaus (27. August 2022)

h0tz schrieb:


> Zumindest beim Helius sind/waren die Lagerdeckel mit Madenschrauben gekontert, meine ich 🤔


Habe gleich mal nachgeschaut: nein, da ist kein Gewinde in den Deckeln. Käme auch nur an der Wippe in Frage, an den Schwingenlagerdeckeln sind bei mir Leitungshalter verbaut. Trotzdem danke! 

Die Unkenntnis gibt meiner Schrauberparanoia reichlich Futter. Wahrscheinlich fällt das Rad morgen auseinander 🙈


----------



## PanicMen (10. September 2022)

Moin,

Ich hauche gerade einem alten, verwahrlosten 2003er Helius CC neues Leben ein..
Kann mir wer verraten für welche Disc Größe der Rahmen damals maximal zugelassen war?
Weiß das noch wer 😅

Beste Grüße Benni


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2022)

Servus !

Beim normalen Hinterbau vom CC war 160 mm Scheibendurchmesser  maximal erlaubt ( 2005er CC Rahmen)  , der verstärkte Hinterbau hat einen " Blechstreifen " oben drauf auf der Seite vom Bremssattel  und ist bis 180 mm freigegeben. Der musste aber extra bestellt werden ( ich denke das war dann die Streben / Hinterbau  vom Helius  FR).   Vorne limitiert dir die Gabel den Bremsendudchmesser. Fahr  203 mm vorne / 180 mm hinten  und hab keine Probleme ( Fahrstil bevorzugt abwärts in zügigerem Tempo )


----------



## PanicMen (11. September 2022)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Servus !
> 
> Beim normalen Hinterbau vom CC war 160 mm Scheibendurchmesser  maximal erlaubt ( 2005er CC Rahmen)  , der verstärkte Hinterbau hat einen " Blechstreifen " oben drauf auf der Seite vom Bremssattel  und ist bis 180 mm freigegeben. Der musste aber extra bestellt werden ( ich denke das war dann die Streben / Hinterbau  vom Helius  FR).   Vorne limitiert dir die Gabel den Bremsendudchmesser. Fahr  203 mm vorne / 180 mm hinten  und hab keine Probleme ( Fahrstil bevorzugt abwärts in zügigerem Tempo )


Schon zwei mal geholfen, da bin ich wohl an den richtigen geraten. 🙂

Schau mal auf dem Foto.. Da ist so ne "Verstärkung" drauf oder? 


Edit:
Oder meinst du dieses Teil?


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2022)

Joah, sieht bei mir genauso aus ( auf dem 1. Bild)   und ich hab den verstärkten. Sollte also passen.  

Das auf dem 2ten Bild kenn ich nicht und kann ich nicht zuordnen


----------



## PanicMen (11. September 2022)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Joah, sieht bei mir genauso aus ( auf dem 1. Bild)   und ich hab den verstärkten. Sollte also passen.
> 
> Das auf dem 2ten Bild kenn ich nicht und kann ich nicht zuordnen


Allerdings habe ich definitiv ein 2003er Rahmen. 
Ist auch das Rechnungsdatum. 

Ich habe jetzt mal kurzer Hand Nicolai eine Mail geschrieben. 

Warten wir mal auf der ihre Antwort ab.


----------



## PanicMen (12. September 2022)

Antwort von Nicolai :

Hallo Benni !
Schicken Oldtimer hast du da...
Die Strebe is nur bis 160mm Scheibengröße zugelassen, das solltest du auch unbedingt beachten. Die Strebe würde sonst recht zügig Schaden nehmen.
Die Verstärkung einseitig war Standard, für größere Scheiben gab es beidseitige Verstärkungen auf Wunsch. 

VG


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. November 2022)

Ich bin ja noch nicht so lange bei Nicolai und weiß nicht viel über frühere Modelle.
Es gab ja mal ein G13, das gibt es wohl nicht mehr. Wurde das durch das S14 ersetzt?
Das G15 gibt es ja schon eine Weile und wurde nicht mehr upgedated? Wird das eingestellt und durch das S16 ersetzt? Oder ist alles falsch?


----------



## YZ-Rider (9. November 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch nicht so lange bei Nicolai und weiß nicht viel über frühere Modelle.
> Es gab ja mal ein G13, das gibt es wohl nicht mehr. Wurde das durch das S14 ersetzt?
> Das G15 gibt es ja schon eine Weile und wurde nicht mehr upgedated? Wird das eingestellt und durch das S16 ersetzt? Oder ist alles falsch?



Soweit ich weiß,  sollte das G1 damals G15 und G16 ersetzen. G15 war und ist jedoch auch nach wie vor bestellbar. G13 war als Trailbike neben G15/G16 bis letztes Jahr auch noch bestellbar.
Aufgrund fehlender Flaschenhalterung ist dann wohl das Saturn 14 (ST) als Trailbike neben dem G1 Enduro entstanden.
Und jetzt kam eben das Saturn 16 als "besserer" Allrounder mit Flaschenhalteroption im Vergleich zum G1 mit Racebike-Charakter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. November 2022)

Auch wenn ich das S16 nicht kenne. 
Das G1 und das S14 sind zwei grundverschiedene Bikes. 
Ausser dem Flaschenhalter vermisse ich am G1 nix.


----------



## Martin31008 (10. November 2022)

Ich glaube kaum das der Flaschenhalter der Grund gewesen ist. Die Anlenkung und die Lage vom Dämpfer bestimmen doch maßgeblich die Agilität vom Rahmen.


----------



## YZ-Rider (11. November 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das der Flaschenhalter der Grund gewesen ist. Die Anlenkung und die Lage vom Dämpfer bestimmen doch maßgeblich die Agilität vom Rahmen.



Umstellung auf metrisches Dämpfermaß etc. kommt sicher auch noch hinzu.
Aber der Wunsch vieler Kunden nach Platz für eine Flasche im Rahmen hat wohl auch eine Rolle gespielt, dass die Rahmen so aussehen, wie sie aussehen. Wurde mir mal von den Jungs dort gesagt...


----------



## PanicMen (13. November 2022)

Moin, 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme für ein 2003er Nicolai Helius. 
In schwarz oder blau eloxiert. 
Wenn jemand weiß woher ich so n Teil bekommen kann, wäre ich sehr Dankbar!! 


Beste Grüße Benni


----------



## covenant (20. November 2022)

Moin,
spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Argon GX in M über den Winter aufzubauen. Würde gerne meine eingelagerte Reserve Ultegra R8000 Disc Gruppe mit Compact Kurbel montieren.

Laut Bike-Components ist der Rahmen für 2-fach mit maximal 34-48 Zähnen freigegeben, die angedachte Ultegra Kurbel hat aber 34-50 Zähne. Ist die noch fahrbar, oder gibt es Probleme?

Danke für ne kurze Rückmeldung.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. November 2022)

SAGLY App. Man kann seine Fahrwerkseinstellungen speichern, sie mit anderen Fahrern vergleichen und bekommt Tips beim einstellen. Englisch und Deutsch verfügbar.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Januar 2023)

Weiß nicht wo ich es hier sonst reinpacken soll.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Januar 2023)

Auch eben gesehen, vielleicht gar nicht so spannend wie der Post vermuten lässt. Mal schauen


----------



## shibboleth (5. Januar 2023)

Wollen sie das Saturn 11 kopieren und haben darum mal eins bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (5. Januar 2023)

Neues Kartondesign???  

Habe die Rahmen bisher immer nackich mitgenommen.


----------



## wildbiker (Samstag um 22:28)

Bekomme ich irgendwie raus ob ich mein 2013er Argon AM von 26" auf 27,5" umbauen kann. Hinterrad läuft nicht in der Rundung vom Yoke. Theoretisch ist noch genug Platz.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (Samstag um 23:44)

Am besten Hinterrad vom Kumpel kurz rein, aber vom Foto her wuerde ich sagen 0 Porblem, massig Platz, da kannst sogar 2.5er in 27.5 fahren. (Hab ich mal gemacht in einem 26er Rahmen)


----------



## shibboleth (Mittwoch um 00:08)

Ich habe gerade die Lagerschalen meines Hope-Steuersatzes aus meinem G1-Rahmen rausgeschlagen, mit dem Park Tool-Werkzeug. Unten alles gut, oben allerdings sieht es aus als ob die Lagerschale schon beim Einpressen Material vor sich hergeschoben hat. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht wie das beim Rausschlagen passieren sollte. Hab noch nie Lagerschalen ausgepresst und darum keine Erfahrung, aber habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen? Sollte ich mir Sorgen um den Rahmen machen? Oder ist das unbedenklich?


----------



## Tyrolens (Mittwoch um 09:22)

Das ist ein Span, oder? 
Habe ich immer wieder mal beim Lager Einpressen, dass sich ein Span bildet, wenn das Lager nicht zu 100% parallel in den Sitz ging. 
Wie das aber im Detail abläuft, das weiß ich nicht. Ob das nun durch den Druck aus dem schrägen Sitz kommt oder das Material schon durch das Fräsen usw geschwächt wurde ...

Ich weiß nur, dass ich deswegen noch nie Probleme hatte. 

Beim Steuersatz ist das insofern etwas anders, als der ja eine weichere Schale aus Alu hat.


----------



## YZ-Rider (Mittwoch um 09:27)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist ein Span, oder?
> Habe ich immer wieder mal beim Lager Einpressen, dass sich ein Span bildet, wenn das Lager nicht zu 100% parallel in den Sitz ging.
> Wie das aber im Detail abläuft, das weiß ich nicht. Ob das nun durch den Druck aus dem schrägen Sitz kommt oder das Material schon durch das Fräsen usw geschwächt wurde ...
> 
> ...



Ich habe festgestellt, dass das bei Hope Lagerschalen leider häufiger der Fall ist. Die haben vergleichsweise viel Aufmaß.
Sah bei meinem G16 und G15 nicht anders aus. Beim Wechsel auf Cane Creek konnte ich damals die Lagerschale sogar mit Handkraft reindrücken, nachdem zuvor ein Hope Steuersatz drin saß und Material abgetragen hat.
Bei neuen Rahmen kommt kein Hope Steuersatz mehr rein bei mir (ansonsten absoluter Hope Fan).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyrolens (Mittwoch um 09:31)

Ein Hoch auf die Toleranzen in der Branche. 

Vielleicht hätte ich mir auch verschiedene Lager besorgen sollen, dann ausmessen und vielleicht hätte dann die Charge A besser in den Sitz gepasst, als die Charge B. 

Eloxal ist bei solchen Sachen halt auch sehr kritisch. 

Was denkst Du, ist das Aufmaß vom Hope Steuersatz so gering, dass man mit Erwärmen des Steuerrohrs das ausgleichen könnte?


Das alles betrifft übrigens nicht nur Hope oder Nicolai. Ich hatte das auch an meiner Syntace Hinterradnabe. Und am ersten Steuerrohr meiner Cane Creek Gabel. Wurde dann auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## Tyrolens (Mittwoch um 09:33)

shibboleth schrieb:


> Wollen sie das Saturn 11 kopieren und haben darum mal eins bestellt?



Oder sie beteiligen sich am Nucleon? 

Oder die kaufen sich ein Nicolai, weil ihnen ein Actofive zu teuer ist.


----------



## YZ-Rider (Mittwoch um 09:36)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Toleranzen in der Branche.
> 
> Vielleicht hätte ich mir auch verschiedene Lager besorgen sollen, dann ausmessen und vielleicht hätte dann die Charge A besser in den Sitz gepasst, als die Charge B.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Hope Lagerschalen immer kalt gelegt, bevor ich sie verbaut habe. Ging dann leichter, aber immer noch stramm.

Bin jetzt bei Cane Creek gelandet. Leichtere Passung und, wie bei Hope, sind die Lager im eingepressten Zustand entnehmbar.


----------



## shibboleth (Mittwoch um 09:40)

Hmm ok, also bin ich da wohl nicht alleine mit. Ich habe mit einer Schieblehre mal ringsum gemessen und bin bei 43.75 .. 43.90 mm Durchmesser, beim Fahren war's auch nie ein Problem. Die Hope-Schale kommt oben auch erst mal nicht mehr rein, sondern ein Intend Stiffmaster. Vielleicht bitte ich Nicolai, das alles nach dem Pulvern wieder einzupressen... die haben da mehr Erfahrung mit. Ich hab nur einmal Lagerschalen in einen Trek-Rahmen gepresst und das war ne Coladose im Vergleich zum N-Seuerrohr. 

Morgen geht der Rahmen zu N, im Februar wird wieder aufgebaut... natüüüürlich ist der Neuaufbau von "nur Farbe neu" nach "fast alles neu" eskaliert, aber hey, et macht ja auch Freude.

_edit_ gerade noch Rückmeldung vom N-Volker bekommen, alles gut mit dem Steuerrohr, sie machen den Grat weg und sorgen dafür dass alles wieder hübsch ist.


----------



## Tyrolens (Mittwoch um 09:54)

Beim Tretlager, fällt mir ein, habe ich auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht. Je nach Herstellerpaarung kann man die teilweise von Hand ganz rein drehen, teilweise muss man schon nach dem Ansetzen mit der Knarre ran.


----------



## xMARTINx (Mittwoch um 11:38)

Also ganz allgemein, das liegt sicher wenig an Hope oder sonst wen, Nicolai fertig eher, sagte mir Volker Mal vor paar Jahren, auf der Übermaßseite. Also eher das das Lager, oder in dem Fall die Schale eher stramm sitzt. Ist bei älteren Modellen mit den langen Chris King Steuersätzen aber eher eine Schwierigkeit gewesen, die waren echt fies herauszubekommen. Der Hope am G1 ging easy


----------



## aibeekey (Gestern um 09:01)

Weiß jemand, ob die Umlenkhebel von einem 2016er Ion16 Geometron und einem 2018er G16 identisch sind bzw. austauschbar? @NICOLAI-Support 

Vielen Dank!


----------

